# The Glucophage and Glargine - diabetes support virtual pub!



## Northerner

This is the official opening of the Glucophage and Glargine - our very own virtual pub! Serving a wide selection of virtual beers, wines and spirits, plus coffee, tea and soft drinks - all are welcome, and you can have whatever you like because it's VIRTUAL!!!

No adverse effect on blood sugar - with all your favourite food to enjoy at the comfort of your own keyboard! There's a jelly baby machine in the corner, and a cake trolley, plus pies, pizzas, sausages and spaghetti - no dual wave required!

A place for people to chat after the recent closure of 'One Liners 4', which was starting to get a bit scruffy TBH!

Right, I'll get the first round in:


----------



## Steff

wooooooooooooooooo well seen as im here i will have a quick half pleeze barman


----------



## insulinaddict09

Mines a Double neat Vodka please  and some salted Peanuts Mmm


----------



## Northerner

No problems! I'm thinking of taking on Natalie Imbruglia as a barmaid - any cellarmen you ladies might like? Remember to consider the sensitivities of the other patrons!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> No problems! I'm thinking of taking on Natalie Imbruglia as a barmaid - any cellarmen you ladies might like? Remember to consider the sensitivities of the other patrons!



I'll have danny dyer if his fees are acceptable and if he aint available i will have to do with brad pitt


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> No problems! I'm thinking of taking on Natalie Imbruglia as a barmaid - any cellarmen you ladies might like? Remember to consider the sensitivities of the other patrons!



Oooo now you have got me thinking !!  maybe Ross Kemp , hes strong , and he'll know what hes doing after all the time in the Queen Vic lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mines a Double neat Vodka please  and some salted Peanuts Mmm



lol double neat vodka?! you alcoholic! 

Umm, a red wine please!



Northerner said:


> No problems! I'm thinking of taking on Natalie Imbruglia as a barmaid - any cellarmen you ladies might like? Remember to consider the sensitivities of the other patrons!



hmm let's see! AM, shall we have Jared Leto??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oooo now you have got me thinking !!  maybe Ross Kemp , hes strong , and he'll know what hes doing after all the time in the Queen Vic lol



oops i went for a pretty-boy rocker


----------



## Northerner

OK, we'll get them in for an interview, see if they are up to the job...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> OK, we'll get them in for an interview, see if they are up to the job...



might have to be a bit of a physical interview though as well as asking them questions, it is always good to get up close and personal with the staff(not that i would know)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol double neat vodka?! you alcoholic!
> 
> Umm, a red wine please!
> 
> hmm let's see! AM, shall we have Jared Leto??



Oooo yeah Twin defo Jared Mmmmm , I might spend far too much time in here now though  
Ahem it's nicer neat Twin !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oops i went for a pretty-boy rocker



Yeah Damnnnn  I was thinking someone like that and went for practicality !


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah Damnnnn  I was thinking someone like that and went for practicality !



oh, who needs practical?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> OK, we'll get them in for an interview, see if they are up to the job...



I think I should interview the men , I see things from a strictly professional level not like the other girls  

can we have an automatic ban on Kate Bush though , she would lower the tone. Ooo I hope you've got some Rock on the jukebox for the likes of me and Tom and the other Rockers !!


----------



## Steff

lolol ..


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh, who needs practical?!



True Twin !! I thought I'd buck my trend of pretty boys , you've tempted me back again !! Thanks Ive seen the error of my ways Phewww !! 
As long as the mans got skillzzz it will be cool


----------



## bev

This is Alex:

Right son, i want a tequila sunrise, a whiskey chaser and a packet of nobbys nuts please. Served by Cheryl Cole. I'll have 10 pieces of fried bread, 5 sausages, fried curly fries, and ten tubs of Ben and Jerrys cookie dough with a plate of actual cookie dough on the side please. And the same for stupid!



This is Bev:

Dont blame me i just typed it! I didnt even know he had heard of a whiskey chaser! And i dont know who 'stupid' is - but he was laughing lots! I also didnt know he liked CC!Bev


----------



## Steff

lol you have learnt quite abit there bev


----------



## insulinaddict09

bev said:


> This is Alex:
> 
> Right son, i want a tequila sunrise, a whiskey chaser and a packet of nobbys nuts please. Served by Cheryl Cole. I'll have 10 pieces of fried bread, 5 sausages, fried curly fries, and ten tubs of Ben and Jerrys cookie dough with a plate of actual cookie dough on the side please. And the same for stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev:
> 
> Dont blame me i just typed it! I didnt even know he had heard of a whiskey chaser! And i dont know who 'stupid' is - but he was laughing lots! I also didnt know he liked CC!Bev




Lol it's amazing the things you find out after they've had a few drinks Bev !!


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> might have to be a bit of a physical interview though as well as asking them questions, it is always good to get up close and personal with the staff(not that i would know)



They'll be hefting kegs around all day, so a legitimate test methinks!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think I should interview the men , I see things from a strictly professional level not like the other girls
> 
> can we have an automatic ban on Kate Bush though , she would lower the tone. Ooo I hope you've got some Rock on the jukebox for the likes of me and Tom and the other Rockers !!



HAHA "professional" yeah right twin 

You can't ban kate bush, nooo!  I once put on "killing in the name of" at the pub, at christmas dinner! it was amusing because it wasnt the censored version.

umm what kind of skillz twin?? haha 



bev said:


> This is Alex:
> 
> Right son, i want a tequila sunrise, a whiskey chaser and a packet of nobbys nuts please. Served by Cheryl Cole. I'll have 10 pieces of fried bread, 5 sausages, fried curly fries, and ten tubs of Ben and Jerrys cookie dough with a plate of actual cookie dough on the side please. And the same for stupid!
> 
> This is Bev:
> 
> Dont blame me i just typed it! I didnt even know he had heard of a whiskey chaser! And i dont know who 'stupid' is - but he was laughing lots! I also didnt know he liked CC!Bev



lol Alex, you have good taste!


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> This is Alex:
> 
> Right son, i want a tequila sunrise, a whiskey chaser and a packet of nobbys nuts please. Served by Cheryl Cole. I'll have 10 pieces of fried bread, 5 sausages, fried curly fries, and ten tubs of Ben and Jerrys cookie dough with a plate of actual cookie dough on the side please. And the same for stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bev:
> 
> Dont blame me i just typed it! I didnt even know he had heard of a whiskey chaser! And i dont know who 'stupid' is - but he was laughing lots! I also didnt know he liked CC!Bev



Nice one Alex - and good call on Cheryl Cole!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol it's amazing the things you find out after they've had a few drinks Bev !!



that is so true  the things ive told my mum after a couple of drinks


----------



## Northerner

As for the jukebox - we have everything that Tez has on his, KB included!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*bump*

As this is a pub, please can I have a pint of IPA?


----------



## katie

what is that sam??


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> *bump*
> 
> As this is a pub, please can I have a pint of IPA?



Certainly - it's free too, and no need to inject for it! Try not to get too rowdy though!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> what is that sam??



only the best beer in the world  Greene King IPA mmmmmmmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> As for the jukebox - we have everything that Tez has on his, KB included!



Eeeek Tez doesn't have any Rock or Metal on his !! Nooooo  If we put up with Kate can we have some decent tunes too? Pleaseeeeee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Certainly - it's free too, and no need to inject for it! Try not to get too rowdy though!



oh goody, i likes free stuffs! Rowdy? Me?


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> only the best beer in the world  Greene King IPA mmmmmmmmm



oh is that real ale?  I dont do real ale.  It's good to see you drink pints though 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Eeeek Tez doesn't have any Rock or Metal on his !! Nooooo  If we put up with Kate can we have some decent tunes too? Pleaseeeeee



let's add my record collection to the jukebox too.  I have rock, metal, kate bush, bjork...

(they are genres of their own!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> that is so true  the things ive told my mum after a couple of drinks



Hehehe things you've told me Twin 


katie said:


> HAHA "professional" yeah right twin
> 
> You can't ban kate bush, nooo!  I once put on "killing in the name of" at the pub, at christmas dinner! it was amusing because it wasnt the censored version.
> 
> umm what kind of skillz twin?? haha



Haha Love that song !! Iv'e got it in a playlist , might pop it one I think  

Skillzzzz Twin >> use your imagination !! you'll get me barred !!


----------



## Steff

i think IPA is imperial pale ale or sumit


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh is that real ale?  I dont do real ale.  It's good to see you drink pints though
> 
> let's add my record collection to the jukebox too.  I have rock, metal, kate bush, bjork...
> 
> (they are genres of their own!)



Yeah ok Twin >> see if you can talk The Management round for me


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...let's add my record collection to the jukebox too.  I have rock, metal, kate bush, bjork...
> 
> (they are genres of their own!)



The jukebox has unlimited capacity, and there are soundproof booths for those who like to play their music loud without disturbing the other patrons...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> oh is that real ale?  I dont do real ale.  It's good to see you drink pints though
> 
> 
> 
> let's add my record collection to the jukebox too.  I have rock, metal, kate bush, bjork...
> 
> (they are genres of their own!)



it is an ale yep, a pale one too. And rather nice!!! Mmmm could do with a nice pint


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe things you've told me Twin
> 
> Haha Love that song !! Iv'e got it in a playlist , might pop it one I think
> 
> Skillzzzz Twin >> use your imagination !! you'll get me barred !!



oh i dont tell her that stuff twin! she would have a heart attack, hehehe!
yeah thought u meant those kind of skillzzz lol.




steff09 said:


> i think IPA is imperial pale ale or sumit



thanks steff


----------



## katie

mm i could do with a staropramen


----------



## Steff

is that a bottled lager


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe things you've told me Twin
> 
> 
> Haha Love that song !! Iv'e got it in a playlist , might pop it one I think
> 
> Skillzzzz Twin >> use your imagination !! you'll get me barred !!



Ron and Ron are here if things get out of hand...


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> is that a bottled lager



it's usually from a pump, dont think ive had a bottle of it but yeah it is larger


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Ron and Ron are here if things get out of hand...



pmsl cracking pic


----------



## katie

they look ill!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Ron and Ron are here if things get out of hand...



Twin , behave now !! Management is on to us already lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Twin , behave now !! Management is on to us already lol



ok i'll behave. ive been chucked out of enough places already haha 

(i wish i was joking!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ok i'll behave. ive been chucked out of enough places already haha
> 
> (i wish i was joking!)



Hehehe does it count if you've been carried out? >>> Yes its true


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe does it count if you've been carried out? >>> Yes its true



yep that definitely counts  were you too drunk? thats why ive been asked to leave hehe! oops.


----------



## rossi_mac

What the hell! I turn around and someone's opened a boozer!! And i'm disappearing as well! Well in that case I'd better get a load in before I scarper! A pint of this, then that , then t'other (these beers do exist in a pub somewhere I went once! Honest) I'll move on to a couple dozen fine malts and maybe soak it all up with some pork scratchings and plenty of handfuls of nuts.

Hope you're all keeping well, is Tez bringing the Kareoke round later? I'll be in the corner for a while enjoying my pints! Maybe a game of bar billiards later or killer??

(Hmm how has a virtual pub cheered me up so)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep that definitely counts  were you too drunk? thats why ive been asked to leave hehe! oops.



Yes it was "The Drunk and shoeless night "  You know the one lol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it was "The Drunk and shoeless night "  You know the one lol



haha yeah i remember.  My friend has done that 3 times and has 3 odd shoes  hilarious. ive never lost shoes, but ive lost approx. 3 phones - all left in taxis   which is why my current phone is so old and rubbish!

Ohh kareoke! great fun.  Northe, let's murder wuthering heights!


----------



## am64

maybe soak it all up with some pork scratchings and plenty of handfuls of nuts.

Did you know that pork scratching come from digging out the piggys toenails after they've been scratchin.....I have a bottle of belgium duvel beer please and a plate of chips and mayo on the side.... Hey can you virtual smoke in this virtual pub or do i have to go outside?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yeah i remember.  My friend has done that 3 times and has 3 odd shoes  hilarious. ive never lost shoes, but ive lost approx. 3 phones - all left in taxis   which is why my current phone is so old and rubbish!
> 
> Ohh kareoke! great fun.  Northe, let's murder wuthering heights!



Hahaha Twin !! Shhh a few more Voddies and I'll be up doing a duet with you !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> maybe soak it all up with some pork scratchings and plenty of handfuls of nuts.
> 
> Did you know that pork scratching come from digging out the piggys toenails after they've been scratchin.....I have a bottle of belgium duvel beer please and a plate of chips and mayo on the side.... Hey can you virtual smoke in this virtual pub or do i have to go outside?



Ewww don't tell me that about Pork Scratchings !!  They are my fav Low Carb snack  Mmm Chips and Mayo , Can I have a Medium rare Steak with Mushrooms and another Vodka Northerner ?


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> maybe soak it all up with some pork scratchings and plenty of handfuls of nuts.
> 
> Did you know that pork scratching come from digging out the piggys toenails after they've been scratchin.....I have a bottle of belgium duvel beer please and a plate of chips and mayo on the side.... Hey can you virtual smoke in this virtual pub or do i have to go outside?



oooh can we make it a shisha pub?? I looove them! Stawberry flavour please:








insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Twin !! Shhh a few more Voddies and I'll be up doing a duet with you !!



haha, what song shall we sing?


----------



## rossi_mac

Steak in a pub now that is worth travelling into cyber space for! rack em up bar man we're here for 1 reason alone!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> oooh can we make it a shisha pub?? I looove them! Stawberry flavour please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, what song shall we sing?



ooooooooh shisha! A more healthy smoke heeeee


----------



## Northerner

Well, it's certainly lively in here!


----------



## am64

if my other half phones tell him i left 1/2 and hour ago


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> ooooooooh shisha! A more healthy smoke heeeee



yep, one of your five a day!


----------



## rossi_mac

surely the ideal pub there is no phone service avaliable!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> yep, one of your five a day!



mmmm

I tried it at Uni - the girls down the hall from me had some (because theyd run out of the other green stuff, which i abhor lol), its really nice, very nummy


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> mmmm
> 
> I tried it at Uni - the girls down the hall from me had some (because theyd run out of the other green stuff, which i abhor lol), its really nice, very nummy



ehem im sure you do sam 

there is a shisha bar in bournemouth which i seem to spend me life in, it's open till 6am and im usually in there till about 4am-5am


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> ehem im sure you do sam
> 
> there is a shisha bar in bournemouth which i seem to spend me life in, it's open till 6am and im usually in there till about 4am-5am



it tastes like poop 

ooooooh i didnt know they had actual shisha bars!!! Thats amazing. I actually thought any of the 'smoking in public' was illegal now.

wow


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha, what song shall we sing?



Hmmm what shall we have >>> what about some 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4MiC67seUY


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> it tastes like poop
> 
> ooooooh i didnt know they had actual shisha bars!!! Thats amazing. I actually thought any of the 'smoking in public' was illegal now.
> 
> wow



yeah it kinda does, leaves your tongue feeling funny lol. i love the smell though!

yeah it's great  there is more than one place in bournemouth that have them now because the camel bar (thats what it's called!) does so well.  so they have them in the garden of some places.  they can only have the shisha outside now  but ive never felt cold out there because by 4am ive had enough alcohol


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm what shall we have >>> what about some
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4MiC67seUY



i dont know any enter shikari. i save my synth music for when im listening to kate bush haha.

how about paramore?


----------



## am64

katie said:


> ehem im sure you do sam
> 
> there is a shisha bar in bournemouth which i seem to spend me life in, it's open till 6am and im usually in there till about 4am-5am



ohhh a question ....is it just the tabbocco fags that you have to give up with Diabetes?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i dont know any enter shikari. i save my synth music for when im listening to kate bush haha.
> 
> how about paramore?



Yeah okies Paramore it is then  , or anything once I've had a few


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> ohhh a question ....is it just the tabbocco fags that you have to give up with Diabetes?



It's all of them! Stop looking for loopholes! Give 'em up now!!!!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> ohhh a question ....is it just the tabbocco fags that you have to give up with Diabetes?



lol. i would assume shishas cause insulin resistance too (northe?).  I'm not a smoker, I dont smoke them often!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> It's all of them! Stop looking for loopholes! Give 'em up now!!!!



But northe...what if its a virtual ciggy/shisha/whatever? Is that allowed?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah okies Paramore it is then  , or anything once I've had a few



ok i vote misery business or hellelujah


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> But northe...what if its a virtual ciggy/shisha/whatever? Is that allowed?



OK, it's allowed - but only if people give up the real ones!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> OK, it's allowed - but only if people give up the real ones!



totally agree. real smoking = BAD

(one off drunken smoking is allowed yeah? )


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> totally agree. real smoking = BAD
> 
> (one off drunken smoking is allowed yeah? )



im a one off drunken smoker now...bad...always feel very guilty afterwards!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ok i vote misery business or hellelujah



Its got to be a drunken version of >>>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQnwQ6JtySc

Awesome song , even when you're not hammered  

Ewww Smoking !! Noooooo


----------



## SacredHeart

In response to the whole 'being thrown out of pubs' thing, I've never ACTUALLY been thrown out of a pub, but here's a little story for you all...

In the second year of my degree, our winter performance revolved a lot around a wedding. So in an attempt to get good publicity shots, and do some character development at the same time, the 'bride' and 'groom' each threw a stag and hen night. So we all went out, in character, on the lash. 

Now, because I don't really drink, I didn't bother to. But as I was in character, and was playing a particularly bolshy, character, who was always the centre of attention, I ended up doing some pole and podium dancing. Which was fine. It was when I started dancing on the tables that the staff got a bit put out of joint, and told me to get off them NOW, or I'd be told to leave... heheh


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> im a one off drunken smoker now...bad...always feel very guilty afterwards!



yeah i always do if im out with chain smokers, oops!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Its got to be a drunken version of >>>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQnwQ6JtySc
> 
> Awesome song , even when you're not hammered
> 
> Ewww Smoking !! Noooooo



yep it is a tuuune. ive listened to it so many times lol. WHOOA!

im going to go do my exercise dvd to some paramore lol. see u later pub people x


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yep it is a tuuune. ive listened to it so many times lol. WHOOA!
> 
> im going to go do my exercise dvd to some paramore lol. see u later pup people x



Catch you later Twin , watch out for hypo's


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> OK, it's allowed - but only if people give up the real ones!



I ve started to think about it very seriously by i like a shesha socially and it would be nice to think i can still have one when im finally off the fags


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Catch you later Twin , watch out for hypo's



ive managed to avoid one so far  had to have a snack first grr. Think im getting addicted to exercise, i want to do more!



am64 said:


> I ve started to think about it very seriously by i like a shesha socially and it would be nice to think i can still have one when im finally off the fags



I'm sure that will be fine


----------



## Steff

lolol, very good 

i guess as this is pub we get the jokes and the chat ups to lol


----------



## katie

lol i like it


----------



## Northerner

Hoots mon, McMeerkat! Can ye no keep yur haggis under control?!!! That's a spitoon, nae a litter tray!


----------



## Steff

llolololol, ohhh i can see this place is going to be a hoot


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

someone! Stoke the wooden fire, I'm frozen!!!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> someone! Stoke the wooden fire, I'm frozen!!!


----------



## Steff

excellent pic warms the cockles of my heart


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


>



ooooooh pretty!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oh dear >>> People madder than me , I never thought I'd see the day


----------



## Steff

*wonders if shes the only one missing 1 liners* lol 
anyways good evening to all hope everyones good, any pool or darts in this pub


----------



## bev

am64 said:


> I ve started to think about it very seriously by i like a shesha socially and it would be nice to think i can still have one when im finally off the fags



Sorry to be ignorant - but what is a 'shesha'?Bev


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> *wonders if shes the only one missing 1 liners* lol
> anyways good evening to all hope everyones good, any pool or darts in this pub



Of course, but it's a Yorkshire dartboard - no trebles!


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Sorry to be ignorant - but what is a 'shesha'?Bev



oriental tobacco pipe or sumit i think, katie may have put piccie up of one earlier in thread


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Of course, but it's a Yorkshire dartboard - no trebles!



thats all good for me i'll be lucky if i can throw the dart at the wall


----------



## bev

steff09 said:


> thats all good for me i'll be lucky if i can throw the dart at the wall



Steph your meant to throw it at the dart board!


----------



## insulinaddict09

sharpwaa said:


> McMeerkat walks into the bar, saloon doors swishing behind him,  it all goes quiet, you all stop what your doing,  turn and stare.  Northerner says "We don't like strangers 'round these parts!"  am64 reiterates "Ar,  even the local's are strangers here!"  McMeekat strolls sheepishly up to the bar and orders a drink,  Steff looks shocked and serves him, astonished she says "Your a meerkat and you can talk!?"  McMeerkat nod's in reply.  Insullinadict and Katie come up to him "We're in charge of entertainments, you're amazing!  We'll start you on ?500 per week and you can start on Monday if you like!  Anything you'd like to ask us?"  McMeerkat looks at them quizically and asks "Well,  what the f**k do you want with a brick layer!?"



 Heheh Twin !!! we're famous , and employing people !! Don't tell Northerner , we've just cost him ?500 a week


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Steph your meant to throw it at the dart board!



dam! thats where i have been going wrong all these years


----------



## katie

bev said:


> Steph your meant to throw it at the dart board!



it's an Arab pipe with flavoured tabacco:






In the bar i go to they are moroccan


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heheh Twin !!! we're famous , and employing people !! Don't tell Northerner , we've just cost him ?500 a week



?500 a week? do we have to dance on the bar or something?? lol


----------



## bev

Thanks Katie! So what do you put in them?


----------



## katie

bev said:


> Thanks Katie! So what do you put in them?



there is a hot coal and then some kinda damp tabacco above it and they come in lots of fruit flavours like strawberry, mango, apple, mixed fruit, mint etc 

Thinking of getting one?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ?500 a week? do we have to dance on the bar or something?? lol



Of course! Coyote Ugly!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Of course! Coyote Ugly!



haha!  guess what? there is a new bar in bournemouth with that name where girls dance on the bar.  I havent been yet, but im going to guess it isnt as good as the film 

http://www.coyotebournemouth.co.uk/


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ?500 a week? do we have to dance on the bar or something?? lol



I don't care its a free bar , go for it !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Of course! Coyote Ugly!



Do we get an outfit ?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Do we get an outfit ?



yeah we have to dress like this:


----------



## bev

http://www.elephant-pictures.net/pics/002.html



Hi Miss Bush! You looking for hubby? Aah - whats the matter? Whats that? - Northe wouldnt let you get your ears pierced because he couldnt find any chandeliers big enough? Take no notice of him - he is probably sulking because you wouldnt 'sing' through your trunk to him! Whats that - you want to make a trunk call for a taxi............you go right ahead dumbo - and dont worry about the mess......Northe can clean it up........he's got loads of those KB cd's he can use as a shovel.......


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> http://www.elephant-pictures.net/pics/002.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Miss Bush! You looking for hubby? Aah - whats the matter? Whats that? - Northe wouldnt let you get your ears pierced because he couldnt find any chandeliers big enough? Take no notice of him - he is probably sulking because you wouldnt 'sing' through your trunk to him! Whats that - you want to make a trunk call for a taxi............you go right ahead dumbo - and dont worry about the mess......Northe can clean it up........he's got loads of those KB cd's he can use as a shovel.......



OK, she's had enough again - someone call security!


----------



## katie

*sprays the water all over bev*

think youve had too much!


----------



## bev

I fink yule find i arent dlunk missy - and giff me sum jin wiv de worter...hic...


----------



## Steff

northener wheres rob and rob when you need um,


----------



## bev

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/uglydog.asp


Oh 'Hi' Miss Bush! I thought you had got a taxi home? Whats that you say? Northe rang you and said theres a drunk in the pub called Anne Marie? I know i know - she's here every night - i think she has a twin called Katie - but i dont really know - i cant tell them apart - they both spray water at people and 'big up' KB or somebody? Whats that you say? Northe has been hallucinating about elephants and big ears? I know I know - he's probably been eating too many jelly babies and O.D.'d on them again! Its his party trick..........


----------



## Freddie99

Evening landlord!

A pint of bitter for me. Been a while since I've been in here...What's everyone having? My round. Had the most mind numbing of shifts at work. Eight hours of picking things off the back of a machine and stood still. Despite repeated abuse of biscuits, sugary drinks and the good stuff called insulin my blood is 5.0mmol/L.

Tom


----------



## katie

good work tom, great number 

i'll have a pint of star please!


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> good work tom, great number
> 
> i'll have a pint of star please!



One pint of Star for the lady please landlord! All hail to the ale as Al Murray would say.


----------



## am64

oh no has everyone gone home ?? sorry to disappear for a while, went to the offyy and got a few 'adnams' to settle me down for night. still no confirmation on the shesha pipe....can i? cant i? after the givin up fags... gona ask my practice nurse on monday when i get the results of my latest HbAic ! is it the tobbacco in fags... ive been long suspicous of the paper .. only roll my own in unbleached, clorinated paper... but will soon have too go!
Now im back can i have a virtual 'old pultney town' whisky to round off the night!


----------



## Steff

alright am i think the staff are slacking and management may have gone for abit lolz


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> oh no has everyone gone home ?? sorry to disappear for a while, went to the offyy and got a few 'adnams' to settle me down for night. still no confirmation on the shesha pipe....can i? cant i? after the givin up fags... gona ask my practice nurse on monday when i get the results of my latest HbAic ! is it the tobbacco in fags... ive been long suspicous of the paper .. only roll my own in unbleached, clorinated paper... but will soon have too go!
> Now im back can i have a virtual 'old pultney town' whisky to round off the night!



Soz i mean 'Un chlorinated' paper!  I have a problem with swimming as excerise i hate the smell and effect of chlorine


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> One pint of Star for the lady please landlord! All hail to the ale as Al Murray would say.



and a wine for the ladies, oops i'll have to have a glass of wine aswell!



am64 said:


> oh no has everyone gone home ?? sorry to disappear for a while, went to the offyy and got a few 'adnams' to settle me down for night. still no confirmation on the shesha pipe....can i? cant i? after the givin up fags... gona ask my practice nurse on monday when i get the results of my latest HbAic ! is it the tobbacco in fags... ive been long suspicous of the paper .. only roll my own in unbleached, clorinated paper... but will soon have too go!
> Now im back can i have a virtual 'old pultney town' whisky to round off the night!



think it's smoking in general am, but i would think the ocasional shisha would be acceptable, i smoke it once in awhile!


----------



## am64

katie said:


> and a wine for the ladies, oops i'll have to have a glass of wine aswell!
> 
> 
> 
> think it's smoking in general am, but i would think the ocasional shisha would be acceptable, i smoke it once in awhile!



Thanks Katie you are absolutely right... i must stop..  thank you for answering my question ... I will anticipate a start date soon ... ie get the subsitute tabs on monday when i see the nurse! for that I ll have another whisky  Barman get me a highland park ... yum xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Right all, I must call it a night despite last orders not having been rung. Work at 7am tomorrow. Landlord, send out drinks to everyone on my tab.

Tom


----------



## Steff

can i pllluuuurseee have a packet of scampi fries and some frazzles i think you will find i have been waiting the longest


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> can i pllluuuurseee have a packet of scampi fries and some frazzles i think you will find i have been waiting the longest



Sorry madam! Coming right up! Not sure Natalie Imbruglia can cope on her own, might have to call in Cheryl Cole to help out, although it's not her shift...


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Right all, I must call it a night despite last orders not having been rung. Work at 7am tomorrow. Landlord, send out drinks to everyone on my tab.
> 
> Tom



nights tom sleep well x


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry madam! Coming right up! Not sure Natalie Imbruglia can cope on her own, might have to call in Cheryl Cole to help out, although it's not her shift...



ahhh right so no male barmen for me then , i will start to feel inferior


----------



## bev

bev said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/uglydog.asp
> 
> 
> Oh 'Hi' Miss Bush! I thought you had got a taxi home? Whats that you say? Northe rang you and said theres a drunk in the pub called Anne Marie? I know i know - she's here every night - i think she has a twin called Katie - but i dont really know - i cant tell them apart - they both spray water at people and 'big up' KB or somebody? Whats that you say? Northe has been hallucinating about elephants and big ears? I know I know - he's probably been eating too many jelly babies and O.D.'d on them again! Its his party trick..........




BumpBev xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right, time for one last night cap for me please guv'na - make it a whiskey, on the rocks. A nice stuff drink would go down a treat right now...there seems to be an ominous cloud of depression over this flat right now


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Right, time for one last night cap for me please guv'na - make it a whiskey, on the rocks. A nice stuff drink would go down a treat right now...there seems to be an ominous cloud of depression over this flat right now



One last tune for the road check out
http://www.myspace.com/kittenfreaky
the track we need is called last supper at dennys
i can promise youll be all singing it tommorrow
go one one more whisky  for the road maybe a little islay malt opps better have some crisps with that Xx


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> BumpBev xxx



Oh no, that mad woman's back - I thought we'd got rid of her!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> Right, time for one last night cap for me please guv'na - make it a whiskey, on the rocks. A nice stuff drink would go down a treat right now...there seems to be an ominous cloud of depression over this flat right now



Enjoy! Tomorrow is another day, and promises to be a beautiful one!


----------



## bev

You could never get rid of me - maawaahaaahaa..

I got to go and check my boy now - goodnight....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Enjoy! Tomorrow is another day, and promises to be a beautiful one!



ooooh i hope so

unfortunately for me, I'm at work til 6pm, maybe even later  So the nice, warmest bits will all be over. Alas, think of the moneys and the nice big paycheque at the end of the week

mmmm good whiskey, an Isla malt perchance?


----------



## Steff

nights bev x


----------



## Steff

right im hitting the sack stone cold sober ,fgs hope this thread dont get me into drinking lol


nights all xxx


----------



## am64

oh no theyve chucked me out again  nite


----------



## katie

Goodnight everyone! xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening slackers , all gone to bed ?? tut tut 
Hmm an empty bar and Vodka available Mmmm


----------



## katie

I haven't gone


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I haven't gone



Alright Twin bang on some tuuuuunes and lets hit the Voddy


----------



## am64

nor me im still banging on the door ..... so is it you two who are twins ...haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> nor me im still banging on the door ..... so is it you two who are twins ...haha



Yes me and Katie are the resident Twins  Right what do you want to drink? its a free bar , and theres only us here


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Alright Twin bang on some tuuuuunes and lets hit the Voddy



cool, i'll stick on some paramore lol



am64 said:


> nor me im still banging on the door ..... so is it you two who are twins ...haha



hello again  yep that's us!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes me and Katie are the resident Twins Right what do you want to drink? its a free bar , and theres only us here



I'll have a martini on the rocks please, since it's free!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> cool, i'll stick on some paramore lol
> 
> hello again  yep that's us!
> 
> I'll have a martini on the rocks please, since it's free!



I feel the need for a rather HUGE Vodka and some pork scratchings  

Yes get some tunes going loud lol , no neighbours to worry about  

eww Martini?? Twin !! sort it out eeeek


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> I feel the need for a rather HUGE Vodka and some pork scratchings
> 
> Yes get some tunes going loud lol , no neighbours to worry about
> 
> eww Martini?? Twin !! sort it out eeeek


 

did you not have my choice in the music

http://www.myspace.com/kittenfreaky
 last supper at dennys  well cooll
sorry off the booze 2 digestives and a mug of milk for me... and a stagger home X thanks for making a newbie feel so welcome in this virtual town XX


----------



## Northerner

Don't go wild ladies, remember you've a lot of dancing to make up for that ?500...

(Thank goodness we got rid of the 'Elephant Woman'! I try to be kind with the bag ladies, but sometimes...


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I feel the need for a rather HUGE Vodka and some pork scratchings
> 
> Yes get some tunes going loud lol , no neighbours to worry about
> 
> eww Martini?? Twin !! sort it out eeeek



haha i like it because it doesnt taste too much like alcohol, nice and sweet 

ooh since it's virtual and I wont get fat, i'll have a huge bag of salt and vinegar crisps!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> did you not have my choice in the music
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/kittenfreaky
> last supper at dennys  well cooll
> sorry off the booze 2 digestives and a mug of milk for me... and a stagger home X thanks for making a newbie feel so welcome in this virtual town XX



I love downtown! hehe.  In the real world Im about to have a hot chocolate.



Northerner said:


> Don't go wild ladies, remember you've a lot of dancing to make up for that ?500...
> 
> (Thank goodness we got rid of the 'Elephant Woman'! I try to be kind with the bag ladies, but sometimes...



need to be a bit drunk in order to dance on the bar 

haha so cheeky, but yeah thank god


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> did you not have my choice in the music
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/kittenfreaky
> last supper at dennys  well cooll
> sorry off the booze 2 digestives and a mug of milk for me... and a stagger home X thanks for making a newbie feel so welcome in this virtual town XX



Oops missed that link sorry , I'll give it a listen 


Northerner said:


> Don't go wild ladies, remember you've a lot of dancing to make up for that ?500...
> 
> (Thank goodness we got rid of the 'Elephant Woman'! I try to be kind with the bag ladies, but sometimes...


Eeeek shes going to get you for that !!! >>> Start running now , I'll sponsor you hehehe 



katie said:


> haha i like it because it doesnt taste too much like alcohol, nice and sweet
> 
> ooh since it's virtual and I wont get fat, i'll have a huge bag of salt and vinegar crisps!



Yes Twin , no calories or sugar levels Mmm go for it , I'm having some chocolate buttons too .


----------



## Northerner

Try to leave the place presentable for the early morning customers!


----------



## katie

we'll clean up after ourselves 

mmm chocolate. Grr im getting hungry, but I must be strong!! hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Try to leave the place presentable for the early morning customers!



We are the early morning customers !! it's nearly 1am


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> We are the early morning customers !! it's nearly 1am



It is 1am havent been out this late for years


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> It is 1am havent been out this late for years



I'ts about time you had a late night and a laugh then !! me and Twin are usually about here late  Neither of us tends to sleep much


----------



## katie

lol and if we arent here we are out late in reality


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol and if we arent here we are out late in reality



Ha yes thats true , hmm Twin we do keep some strange hours !! I didnt go to bed at all again lastnight  , i was going to after you went but sort of forgot the time and then it was 8am so I carried on working . Ooops I should try and sleep tonight really , I'm out tomorrow for lunch with my friend , talking babies >>Kill me now !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha yes thats true , hmm Twin we do keep some strange hours !! I didnt go to bed at all again lastnight  , i was going to after you went but sort of forgot the time and then it was 8am so I carried on working . Ooops I should try and sleep tonight really , I'm out tomorrow for lunch with my friend , talking babies >>Kill me now !!




oops, bad twin! you better sleep tonight then!

Im working tomorrow so need to sleep soon   haha your friend has babies? nooo.


----------



## Einstein

Hey, this place is new, pint of erm, Guiness, unless anyone tells me I don't have to leave political correctness outside with the smokers?


----------



## katie

Hi Einstein!

Looks like twin has gone.  I better sleep, work tomorrow. Goodnight.


----------



## Steff

good early morning all,im in to let the cleaners in from last nights shananigans


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

good morning all! Open for buisness are we? I'd love one of your coffees before work 

its very cold in my flat again...cant get warm brrrrrrrrrr. Ah well...I'll be complaining of being too hot later on at work!


----------



## katie

Morning all!

I stopped in at Costa on the way here so ive got my skinny latte already


----------



## Northerner

Breakfasts are on - I'm having a full English!


----------



## Steff

hold back on the beans for me plaese i'll have an extra egg


----------



## coldclarity

Morning! 

I could murder a full english, and I've already had my porridge. I'm with Steff though, no beans. I'd like fresh tomatoes too, not tinned. Just to be a nuisance


----------



## katie

noo dont talk about fry-ups mmm. I'm working in a pub though so could easily get one...

no I mustn't!! 

Beans, Hash browns, poached egg, 1 toast, tomato and 2 veggie sausages please northe.


----------



## Steff

sharpwaa said:


> Morning all!  Just the usual meerkat muisli and a bag of bugs to take away please Steff as  I'm off to Staffordshire to help dig the Saxon treasure out, using my burrowing talents we should finish soon.



get your order into northener hun he the propriter of this establishment


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Just got back from France. A romantic weekend turned into nearly a fortnight.

A pint of Lime and Soda please barman!

Wot.... no Kate Bush on the jukebox.

Looks like I'll have to warm my own one up...


----------



## coldclarity

Sharpwaa, that sounds really interesting! 

Well, if we're being picky, I'd like two eggs, two rashers of well done bacon, one sausage, black pudding, toast, a small mountain of mushrooms and a fresh tomato. Then fruit and yoghurt. I remember the hotel we stayed in in Amsterdam (years ago, when spare cash wasn't just the stuff of fairy tales) had fresh Danish pastries at breakfast, and a man making omelettes to order, along with all the usual buffet stuff. And champagne. Good times 

You might guess breakfast is my favourite meal of the day. And soon it'll be time for lunch 

Slightly obsessed with food here...


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got back from France. A romantic weekend turned into nearly a fortnight.
> 
> A pint of Lime and Soda please barman!
> 
> Wot.... no Kate Bush on the jukebox.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to warm my own one up...



pah, dont listen to them tez, if somebody doesn't want kate on they will promptly be thrown out 

welcome back


----------



## Corrine

Can I please have a full English Northerner but no beans and 2 slices toast on the side.  And a vodka and tomato juice to wash it all down.  Have one for yourself too.


----------



## am64

morning all....bit late i know...but last nights session lasted longer than i thought...need a hair of the dog..got any duvel left or did i drink you dry last night ?


----------



## Steff

right afternoon all , i see we where not delivered our brekkie so i hope the drinks order will be dealt with sharply lolz, o.j and ice for me plzzzz


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got back from France. A romantic weekend turned into nearly a fortnight.
> 
> A pint of Lime and Soda please barman!
> 
> Wot.... no Kate Bush on the jukebox.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to warm my own one up...





hi there tez and welcome back, you get bk from hols and all has changed huh, no one liners boo hoo lol x


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> right afternoon all , i see we where not delivered our brekkie so i hope the drinks order will be dealt with sharply lolz, o.j and ice for me plzzzz



Steff, whatever you order, consider it delivered with a smile from our friendly staff!


----------



## Freddie99

Ye gods! This date has crept up on me. I won't be posting on here for a while as tomorrow I move into halls in Brighton. I'm still doing the last minute packing right now. I've been looking forward to this for ages now. I'll let you all know how things are after I've got internet in halls. Wish me luck!

Tom


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Ye gods! This date has crept up on me. I won't be posting on here for a while as tomorrow I move into halls in Brighton. I'm still doing the last minute packing right now. I've been looking forward to this for ages now. I'll let you all know how things are after I've got internet in halls. Wish me luck!
> 
> Tom



good luck tom, Many of my daughters friends are off tommorrow as well, quite a few to brighton in fact, shes staying home to study for her art foundation. what are you studying?
have a beer on me !


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Am64,

I'm going to be studying for a BSc in Applied Biomedical Science. Basically learning to play with all forms of samples sent down to a hospital pathology lab. Good luck for your daughters course.

Tom


----------



## Steff

hi tom 
good luck with it all, x


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Steff, whatever you order, consider it delivered with a smile from our friendly staff!



i will, but no tipping though


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Ye gods! This date has crept up on me. I won't be posting on here for a while as tomorrow I move into halls in Brighton. I'm still doing the last minute packing right now. I've been looking forward to this for ages now. I'll let you all know how things are after I've got internet in halls. Wish me luck!
> 
> Tom



Best of luck Tom! Hope you make some decent friends in the Hall!


----------



## am64

oh small world again, one of my daughters friends is going to be studying molicular mediciene sound like it will be in same dept maybe


----------



## Steff

right tis friday , and fridays nights is entertainment night , any suggestions then ppl?


----------



## Corrine

What about a quiz night or karaoke?


----------



## Steff

yes sounds good karaoke , fancy doing duet corrine x ill be cher you be sonny?? hahaaha x


----------



## bev

Quiz night i think!

Q : Which 'singer' (and i use the term loosely) - has big ears a long nose and very wrinkled skin.....

No conferring and dont anyone ask Northe - that constitutes cheating....


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Quiz night i think!
> 
> Q : Which 'singer' (and i use the term loosely) - has big ears a long nose and very wrinkled skin.....
> 
> No conferring and dont anyone ask Northe - that constitutes cheating....



I've told the staff you can have ONE drink, then you're out!


----------



## Steff

erm.......... i might have to conferr on this one i'll get back to you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi all, just back from work. Utterly shattered, but considering going in tomorrow afternoon for a bit, just for some extra dollar!!

Someone gimme a vodka!!!


----------



## bev

Sam, you can have mine - Northe says i've had enough so I'm going to sulk and trash every damn KB cd in the place........


----------



## katie

Lots of luck Tom! My brother started last week and is loving it!

even though a cleaner left their flat door open and their neighbours stole his food lol


----------



## Sugarbum

Right, Ive joined this WAAAAAAAY too late, exactly 188 posts to be precise!  But I take it in this pub we wont be calling time, no? 

So, bearing in mind I shall be leaving my pancreas at the door, along with pump, I'd like a nice cold pint of SWEET cider like Kopperberg (I know its not available on tap, but I hear this pub is unique) served in a COLD frosted glass like they do in Canada- now that makes me very happy....

_"There you go, miss. It's on the house", _said the barman.
_"Why thank you, George Michael. All things considered it's a small re-imbursement for the amount of money I have coughed up over the years to see you live in concert and even more so for the betrayal of my unconditional love since I was 10 by your homosexuality, but thank you...I do love a cider", _I said.
_"But what your mother told you isnt true, I'm not reeeeeally gay, Louisa...it is YOU I have loved all along. I was confused. Anything you want in this pub is free, forever", _George Michael grovelled....
_"Chuck in ten bags of salt and vinegar crisps (renal failure anyone? Not in the 'Glucophage and Glargine', my friend) and I'm sure we will live happily ever after. Kenny who? Lovely-jubbley"_ 
....slurrrrp!

"CHEERS EVERYONE"! 

Now, I assume I can enjoy my cold cider without being offered knock off DVDs by the chinese man, the Evening Standard by the Captain Birdseye look-a-likey or a bag of knock-off cold smelly meat cuts? I wont be buying another plastic gold heart keyring from the deaf man either. Ive bought 3 and if he is deaf then I am very stupid. I would also like to wear a pair of heels with my jeans without someone thinking I'm a prostitue or nick my handbag because I cant run after them (Dont worry, folks, I wont be organising the next forum meet up- reference: The Crown and Sceptre my sarrf london local  innit? You get me??). 

Can we have Yorkshire pudding pieces on the bar with red wine gravy to dip in please??? and the dogs asleep by an open fire (Ref: The Cricketers, Tangley, Hampshire. Oh yes!)

Is that 'Wham! The final' I hear on the duke box? Groovy. George, now you really are spoiling me....is that channel 5 *Police Interceptors* on the flatscreen? No sound needed, thats right George. Turn up that dukebox!

_Now keep that free cider on tap flowing...._


----------



## Tezzz

Corrine said:


> What about a quiz night or karaoke?



I'll do Karaoke.


----------



## am64

I think a quiz might be fun aswell...maybe a kareoke quiz if it makes everyone happy


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening Everyone  Can I have a very large Vodka please , just give me a glass and leave the bottle


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Evening Everyone  Can I have a very large Vodka please , just give me a glass and leave the bottle



evening, had a tough day?


----------



## am64

sharpwaa said:


> Evening all!  Just my usual please, yes that's right a pint of Creme de Menthe.  Sorry about the dog,  he does that when he's excited......just close your legs and he'll stop it..........Oh Insulinaddict!  George Clooney was asking about going to Cannes again,  I told him that you were worming the cat and to stop badgering you.  Sex pest that he is!



ha ha off the duvel need a whisky what do recommend barman?


----------



## am64

Northerner says "We don't like strangers 'round these parts!" am64 reiterates "Ar, even the local's are strangers here!" 


when does a stranger become a local?


----------



## Steff

right im pushing oot the boat ill have a shandy with a straw


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All,

*A glass of Champagne *please. (By Sailor on the jukebox)

My tipple tonight will be a glass of Red *Red Wine *by UB40


----------



## Steff

evening tez how are you


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Evening All,
> 
> *A glass of Champagne *please. (By Sailor on the jukebox)
> 
> My tipple tonight will be a glass of Red *Red Wine *by UB40



hi, havent met you before , but are you the one who recently gave up real smoking?


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> evening tez how are you



I'm slowly getting pickled on red wine.

I'll chase up about your tumble dryer.



am64 said:


> hi, havent met you before , but are you the one who recently gave up real smoking?



Yep, that's probably me. Just got to convert the other half now..

Right, time to make those ornaments move..... *I Want It All* by Queen is going on the jukebox.... Turn it up barman!


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> evening, had a tough day?



Hello >>> yes just a bit lol , I keep telling myself , "I love my job" but its not convincing me !! hehe everyone ok today?


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello >>> yes just a bit lol , I keep telling myself , "I love my job" but its not convincing me !! hehe everyone ok today?



think about the dosh... have a vodka on me...


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> think about the dosh... have a vodka on me...



Hehe thanks honey !!  what are you drinking?  i'll get the next round in


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*hic* can i has another please?


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe thanks honey !!  what are you drinking?  i'll get the next round in
> 
> Oooh thanks tell you what i have ice cold proper Russian shot only if youll have one too, im celebrating some better blood in reality XXx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

My round. A pint of the good old 1664 for me please landlord. What's everyone else having? Right, moving out of home tomorrow, this'll be interesting. I'll have to explain diabetes to my new flat mates tomorrow. Hopefully they'll understand. If I'm lucky there might even be another diabetic there. 

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all,
> 
> My round. A pint of the good old 1664 for me please landlord. What's everyone else having? Right, moving out of home tomorrow, this'll be interesting. I'll have to explain diabetes to my new flat mates tomorrow. Hopefully they'll understand. If I'm lucky there might even be another diabetic there.
> 
> Tom



oooh tom, if you're getting em in i'll have a hobgoblin please!! Next round is on me!

Good luck with that! When I first started Uni my dad decided to tell my housemates that I was a 'drug user' and that all my drugs were in the fridge. I had to tell them later on that no...it wasn't heroine


----------



## Steff

ill have a j20 please orange and passion fruit


----------



## Steff

[QUOTE=brightontez;

I'll chase up about your tumble dryer.


cheers tez xx


----------



## Tezzz

Goodnight all,

I'm off home. Up early tomorrow....


----------



## Steff

nighty night tez sleep well x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*yawn* I'm contemplating heading off too. Got a nice warm bed waiting for me and someone who gives the best cuddles. Plus, proper tired.

One more for the road?


----------



## Sugarbum

yes sam, Im in for the long haul....my turn! x


----------



## Steff

howay then i cant hack all this o.j so i will change to mineral water lolz


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning Everyone All ok I hope  Have a good day !! A.M


----------



## tracey w

Morning AM, just quick hi before i go to W 

hope everyone has a great week end!


----------



## insulinaddict09

tracey w said:


> Morning AM, just quick hi before i go to W
> 
> hope everyone has a great week end!



Hi honey , I hope things are going well with you and the pump . take care xx A.M 
have a good day at work !!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 7.5

Strong black coffee please. And some change for the jukebox as well!

Gonna get a cho cho to Southampton in about 40 minutes so I need to kick start my brain into gear.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sharpwaa said:


> Groan.......morning all......(holding head)  Anyone see that Gorilla that broke into my house last night,  scattered my clothes everywhere,  repeatedly thumped my head,  pee'd in my mouth and spent all my money?  That's the last time I drink out of damp glasses in this pub.....Just coffee and a new head please North....



Haha >>> Hmm self inflicted I  think !! I'll join you for a Coffee though as I have a banging head too , From a rather large Vodka or two and not virtual ones


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG 7.5
> 
> Strong black coffee please. And some change for the jukebox as well!
> 
> Gonna get a cho cho to Southampton in about 40 minutes so I need to kick start my brain into gear.



 Morning Tez , look after my Twin today for me !!! I'm stuck here dammit


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning Tez , look after my Twin today for me !!! I'm stuck here dammit



OK will do.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> OK will do.



Thanks Tez  I hope you all have a great day !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks honey !!  what are you drinking?  i'll get the next round in
> 
> Oooh thanks tell you what i have ice cold proper Russian shot only if youll have one too, im celebrating some better blood in reality XXx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sorry I missed our drink last night ! I'll join you for a few today though
> 
> Congratulations on the better bloods !! lucky you , mine are rubbish this week in reality and virtual >>  I have got a sore throat though so I'm blaming that and not the toffee I ate  hehehe
> 
> P.S I keep forgetting to ask are am your initials ? my initials are A.M thats all lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope alls well xx  a large o.j and 2 muffins with butter and jam please bartender


----------



## Steff

thanks sharp its not aimed at anyone in particular


----------



## ukjohn

Oooooh, first time I've been in here, morning Insulinaddict, Steff and sharpwaa.....so much to chose from, think I'll just have a small brekkie, bacon, egg, black pudding, fried bread and mushrooms please, no sausage thanks, no point in overdoing it.
Have a nice day.
John


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, sat here munching on chocolate cornflakes oops, but BG 6.4 so wiiiiiiiiiin  Gunna be rushing around to get to the bargate for 11 though, oops! mUST REMEMBER CAMERA!


----------



## Sugarbum

Have fun! I wish I was there, have a drink for me! xx


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> am64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah sorry I missed our drink last night ! I'll join you for a few today though
> 
> Congratulations on the better bloods !! lucky you , mine are rubbish this week in reality and virtual >>  I have got a sore throat though so I'm blaming that and not the toffee I ate  hehehe
> 
> P.S I keep forgetting to ask are am your initials ? my initials are A.M thats all lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just in for a swift half....
> also thank you for 'northern' poem re beerocoaster, had a ride last night ate the carbs...and wow feel ok today and blood still at 6.6
> Insulin addict i noticed your initails mine are also. a.m. but the am in my name is for amanda...but such a mouth full.....oh thanks north for a lovely pint xx
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just in for a swift half....
> also thank you for 'northern' poem re beerocoaster, had a ride last night ate the carbs...and wow feel ok today and blood still at 6.6
> Insulin addict i noticed your initails mine are also. a.m. but the am in my name is for amanda...but such a mouth full.....oh thanks north for a lovely pint xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello am ,nice blood levels  Ah Amanda my A.M is for Anne-Marie , thats a major mouthful lol hehe
> I hope everyone is having a good day so far , moody weather here today Grrr
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

ukjohn said:


> Oooooh, first time I've been in here, morning Insulinaddict, Steff and sharpwaa.....so much to chose from, think I'll just have a small brekkie, bacon, egg, black pudding, fried bread and mushrooms please, no sausage thanks, no point in overdoing it.
> Have a nice day.
> John



Hello John , its good to see a new face !!  we need a few more new people to pop in for a chat. 

BTW >> I spoke to Heidi yesterday , shes still not well but hopefully will be back with us soon  Nath is doing great though


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> am64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello am ,nice blood levels  Ah Amanda my A.M is for Anne-Marie , thats a major mouthful lol hehe
> I hope everyone is having a good day so far , moody weather here today Grrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shame lovely here in reality... in the virtual pub it must be 90 degrees at least...and isnt it lovely that you cant get sunburnt...maybe i'll stick around for another...join me for another Vodka A.M ?
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh shame lovely here in reality... in the virtual pub it must be 90 degrees at least...and isnt it lovely that you cant get sunburnt...maybe i'll stick around for another...join me for another Vodka A.M ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I certainly will , keep them coming  I'm not working now so theres no reason not to ! plus they are calorie free >> yayyy  I might have some Chocolate too as I don't need to inject to cover it !! Mmmm
Click to expand...


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> am64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I certainly will , keep them coming  I'm not working now so theres no reason not to ! plus they are calorie free >> yayyy  I might have some Chocolate too as I don't need to inject to cover it !! Mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate..yum Ive never been particulary bothered by chocolate but since being diabetic i found the really high 80-90% very luxurious... spent most of last xmas dunking it into sloe gin ...only for special occasions tho
Click to expand...


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> insulinaddict09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate..yum Ive never been particulary bothered by chocolate but since being diabetic i found the really high 80-90% very luxurious... spent most of last xmas dunking it into sloe gin ...only for special occasions tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never really liked Chocolate until I became Diabetic , now I will crave the stuff !  I do hardly ever indulge though .
> How are you feeling now ? you seem a lot happier and possitive , thats a good sign Diabetes is difficult , but we all muddle along and try not to let it beat us , it's playing games with me today though !! hehehe   How long have you been Diabetic ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

hi all xx everything good??


----------



## am64

hi steff i was only suposed be here for a swift half but insulin addict was proping up the bar with a freash bottle of Vodka so got chating...i was diagnoise type 2 sept 08 cos my hba1c was 7.2. i was put on 2x metaformin and some clorestrol tab, by january 09 it was reduced to 1xmetaformin. Over the summer i got a bit disheartened and stopped testing and just lived on my feelings...i didnt realy understand what was going on and just seemed to be bouncing from feeling fine to being desperately crap... but im getting my act together and thanks to you lot am feeling heaps better..cant believe this time last week i was so ill


----------



## Steff

hi a/m thanks for that , im worrying about xmas actually it be my first once being diabetic and we have xmas meal ah o/hs bros im worried i will be seen as a fuuspot annie


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> hi steff i was only suposed be here for a swift half but insulin addict was proping up the bar with a freash bottle of Vodka so got chating...i was diagnoise type 2 sept 08 cos my hba1c was 7.2. i was put on 2x metaformin and some clorestrol tab, by january 09 it was reduced to 1xmetaformin. Over the summer i got a bit disheartened and stopped testing and just lived on my feelings...i didnt realy understand what was going on and just seemed to be bouncing from feeling fine to being desperately crap... but im getting my act together and thanks to you lot am feeling heaps better..cant believe this time last week i was so ill



Poor you , you have had a tough time of it  well its good to see you are coming out the other side a stronger person !! 
We all get times like that , I get some really black moods when I really don't care anymore ,It usually takes a friend or a reality check to shake me out of it , till the next time lol . I'm pretty much convinced that Diabetes and depression go hand in hand , most Diabetics I have spoken to have felt despondant at one time or another. 
I'm glad you found the forum it definately helped me a lot with support and also more information from fellow Diabetics who know exactly how I'm feeling .


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hi a/m thanks for that , im worrying about xmas actually it be my first once being diabetic and we have xmas meal ah o/hs bros im worried i will be seen as a fuuspot annie



all in moderation steff .... and buy yourself the highest coco chocolate you can find... I will check out at local chocolate shop re best to buy and post nearer time...and tell all realatives that they are not allowed any as if non diabetics eat it they turn green and get sick. Last year the lady in the choco shop advised me and the gave me 5 tiny squares of the best wrapped beautifully so i could feel special aswell ahhh some people are so niceX
got to go and catch the shops...back later


----------



## Steff

ive jus posted a thread about it wanna know how peeps have coped that have seen many xmasses through with diabetes.

catch you later am xx


----------



## am64

noone about .... soorry but had to get the food in... my loacal independent supermarket has such good stuff ...and offers on whisky...so im also in the reality having a whisky and pepsi max... why does it taste so good....but thanks to northerner im having a pack of hula hoops so gona keep it balanced...But as this is all vitual Ill have an Adnams chaser xxx
pas checked ou choco shop re previous thread and the chocolaterr bloke kept trying to get me to buy diabetic choc....ahhhh...and said they dont sell anything above 70% as its too bitterr....grrrrr gonna save up fro a 90% lindt choc for christma heeeeheeeex
ps anyone want to buy me a drink... Im loveing being a virtual alcoholic


----------



## ukjohn

Hi Steff

Just like Insulinaddict, I didn't like chocolate untill diagnosed now I crave the damn stuff  I just try to use common sense at Christmas and cant say that I've noticed anything different, of course unlike you I have the advantage of being able to take some extra insulin to cover the naughty treats  One thing I do is buy some 90% chocolate and coloured foil from a stationer, break the chocolate into squares and wrap in the coloured foil and hang them on the Christmas tree.

John


----------



## ukjohn

Hi Am64

1 whisky/max coming up with a slice of papaya on the side, enjoy on me 

John.


----------



## Steff

hiya i will have a lemonade with a cherry and straw


----------



## ukjohn

1 lemonade with a cherry and a curly straw to make it last longer, you want it at the bar or at the table steff


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> 1 lemonade with a cherry and a curly straw to make it last longer, you want it at the bar or at the table steff



OoOOoOo ill have it at the table barman if your offering.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Had a nice time in Southampton.

Plenty of ale was had by all.

Even had a healthy take away in the shopping center.... A jacket spud....


----------



## am64

ukjohn said:


> Hi Steff
> 
> Just like Insulinaddict, I didn't like chocolate untill diagnosed now I crave the damn stuff  I just try to use common sense at Christmas and cant say that I've noticed anything different, of course unlike you I have the advantage of being able to take some extra insulin to cover the naughty treats  One thing I do is buy some 90% chocolate and coloured foil from a stationer, break the chocolate into squares and wrap in the coloured foil and hang them on the Christmas tree.
> 
> John



thats the spirit and dont let the others nick them... say it a was present from the diabetic fairy... X nice to meet u john... what you drinking XX


----------



## insulinaddict09

ukjohn said:


> Just like Insulinaddict, I didn't like chocolate untill diagnosed now I crave the damn stuff  I just try to use common sense at Christmas and cant say that I've noticed anything different, of course unlike you I have the advantage of being able to take some extra insulin to cover the naughty treats  One thing I do is buy some 90% chocolate and coloured foil from a stationer, break the chocolate into squares and wrap in the coloured foil and hang them on the Christmas tree.
> 
> John



Hi John , ah the joys of Insulin !! we can cover those extra treats Mmm  Good idea for tree chocolates ,  thank you for the idea


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi John , ah the joys of Insulin !! we can cover those extra treats Mmm  Good idea for tree chocolates ,  thank you for the idea



happy saturday too all ...im listening  to the tom tom club genuis of love .. check it out ... ohh this juke box is brill got talking heads once in lifetime.... yeah on the tables... am i the only one here ?


----------



## Steff

nights all im leaving early got a case of the miseries x x tc


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> happy saturday too all ...im listening  to the tom tom club genuis of love .. check it out ... ohh this juke box is brill got talking heads once in lifetime.... yeah on the tables... am i the only one here ?



Hi am I'm here honey , lets get the drinks flowing !!!  and I might have some of that nice chocolate too lol Mmmm


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> nights all im leaving early got a case of the miseries x x tc



hey steff areyou okay hunn pm me if you need to love amX


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi am I'm here honey , lets get the drinks flowing !!!  and I might have some of that nice chocolate too lol Mmmm



Hi A.M. hows it all with you?


----------



## ChrisP

I will be sitting in the corner with a sparkling mineral water as I think I drank all the Guiness this afternoon


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> I will be sitting in the corner with a sparkling mineral water as I think I drank all the Guiness this afternoon



dont think ive met you im a newbie +  1 week but havin fun


----------



## ChrisP

Hi AM
Make yourself at home.
There are great people around here who will help you in any way you need.
I too am fairly new round here so we're all in this together.
Here's your virtual drink and as a special treat some virtual crips to go with it.
Cheers!


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> Hi AM
> Make yourself at home.
> There are great people around here who will help you in any way you need.
> I too am fairly new round here so we're all in this together.
> Here's your virtual drink and as a special treat some virtual crips to go with it.
> Cheers!



cheers i have another bottle of Duvel... um yes hula hoops great
hows your day been chris


----------



## ChrisP

I've had a great day.
Great weather, met some great people and had a great time.
Hats off to you for the beer choice.
I love Duvel!
Think I'll abandon my self imposed abstinance and have a Leffe myself.
Cheers!


----------



## ChrisP

Just had a brainwave!

Logged in to spotify and I can hear the same juke box!

Loving the Tom Tom club track at the moment. Wasn't aware of their work before.


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> I've had a great day.
> Great weather, met some great people and had a great time.
> Hats off to you for the beer choice.
> I love Duvel!
> Think I'll abandon my self imposed abstinance and have a Leffe myself.
> Cheers!



hey arent the belgium beers great hey


----------



## ChrisP

They certainly are! And this pub has SOOOOO many to try.
Chimay next I think.


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> They certainly are! And this pub has SOOOOO many to try.
> Chimay next I think.



im sooo gladits virtual... i go for a kreik next (propably spelt wrong) ohhh shall we get some mussels and chips and pretend we are in Bruge?


----------



## ChrisP

Go careful!
That Kriek is DANGEROUS stuff.
You can have the mussels I'll stick to the chips and mayo.
Can't stand mussels Yeagh!
Family love em though.


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> Go careful!
> That Kriek is DANGEROUS stuff.
> You can have the mussels I'll stick to the chips and mayo.
> Can't stand mussels Yeagh!
> Family love em though.


you type 2 aswell how do you get on with it?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone , all ok I hope


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Evening Everyone , all ok I hope



evening A.M vodka on th rocks i presume...wheresnortherner when you need him?


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> evening A.M vodka on th rocks i presume...wheresnortherner when you need him?



Hi am just Vodka no rocks thanks  make it a large one please , what will you have?


----------



## ChrisP

Hi IA09.
My round so cheers!


----------



## ChrisP

Just noticed this is a great way to get yourpost count up.
Now I know how you lot get such huge post numbers!


----------



## insulinaddict09

ChrisP said:


> Hi IA09.
> My round so cheers!



Hi Chris , thanks  how was the meet up ? I hope my Twin was on her best behaviour?


----------



## insulinaddict09

ChrisP said:


> Just noticed this is a great way to get yourpost count up.
> Now I know how you lot get such huge post numbers!



Shhhhhh It's a secret !! hehe I do welcome Newbies and give advice too you know !! It's not all spamming


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Chris , thanks  how was the meet up ? I hope my Twin was on her best behaviour?



So whats about ? where you all been


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> So whats about ? where you all been



It was the meet up in Southampton today  a few people met up


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> Just had a brainwave!
> 
> Logged in to spotify and I can hear the same juke box!
> 
> Loving the Tom Tom club track at the moment. Wasn't aware of their work before.



great.... thats what this pub is all about!


----------



## ChrisP

Meet up was fantastic!
Really enjoyed meeting up with the others.
Shame more could not make it.
Your twin behaved impeccably! (NOT)
Those girls were a bad influence. We were just going to have the one and then all of a sudden it was nearly tea time.


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> It was the meet up in Southampton today  a few people met up



Cool saw it up on forum bitnout of my way... but bet it was a laugh


----------



## ChrisP

Was excellent fun.
But took on far too many liquid calories


----------



## insulinaddict09

ChrisP said:


> Meet up was fantastic!
> Really enjoyed meeting up with the others.
> Shame more could not make it.
> Your twin behaved impeccably! (NOT)
> Those girls were a bad influence. We were just going to have the one and then all of a sudden it was nearly tea time.



haha I'm annoyed I couldn't make it , hopefully I'll be down that way for the next one , you will get the full Twin experience then 


am64 said:


> Cool saw it up on forum bitnout of my way... but bet it was a laugh



Yes it was too far for me this time round


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> haha I'm annoyed I couldn't make it , hopefully I'll be down that way for the next one , you will get the full Twin experience then
> 
> 
> Yes it was too far for me this time round



I think another rounds in order...vodka A.M or do you want to try a belgium beer..remember its virtual you can mix and not worry...
put on the jukebox northerner.. no hes not here... lets get on the tables ..run DMC thats the way it is....


----------



## ChrisP

Juke box in  here is good.
Loads of 80's stuff I've not heard for ages.
Playing E=MC2 by Big Audio Dynamite at the moment.


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> I think another rounds in order...vodka A.M or do you want to try a belgium beer..remember its virtual you can mix and not worry...
> put on the jukebox northerner.. no hes not here... lets get on the tables ..run DMC thats the way it is....



Yeah am lets have some Beer , It cant to any damage to the levels ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0EcAJZpoZ4

theres your song am


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> Juke box in  here is good.
> Loads of 80's stuff I've not heard for ages.
> Playing E=MC2 by Big Audio Dynamite at the moment.



i saw them in 1985 doing that live...absolutely fantastic...same day as boy george was caught out on the heroin,but boyyyy could he sing


----------



## ChrisP

Loving playing the suggestions on spotify.
Adds to the atmosphere


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah am lets have some Beer , It cant to any damage to the levels !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0EcAJZpoZ4
> 
> theres you song am



fantastic thats the one....im useless at doing links on this thing... can you get 'the Associates' ....i saw them too at the tube when i was a student in newcastle billy mackenzie was amazing.... shame he topped himself


----------



## insulinaddict09

ChrisP said:


> Loving playing the suggestions on spotify.
> Adds to the atmosphere



Spotify , hehe some of the suggestions I get on there !!! OMG


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> fantastic thats the one....im useless at doing links on this thing... can you get 'the Associates' ....i saw them too at the tube when i was a student in newcastle billy mackenzie was amazing.... shame he topped himself



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQc8og6M3zA

I  wasn't sure which song am , theres a few on this page


----------



## ChrisP

Noises off:  "Taxi! Taxi for Chris!"

Ladies looks like my cab is here.
Have to go.
Thanks for the drinks and company.
See you next time for a game of virtual dominoes?
Night night

Door slams...


----------



## insulinaddict09

ChrisP said:


> Noises off:  "Taxi! Taxi for Chris!"
> 
> Ladies looks like my cab is here.
> Have to go.
> Thanks for the drinks and company.
> See you next time for a game of virtual dominoes?
> Night night
> 
> Door slams...



Goodnight Chris


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQc8og6M3zA
> 
> I  wasn't sure which song am , theres a few on this page



thanks A.M its party fears or Country club...got to get into the Bass  rift  
my hub is a bass player


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> thanks A.M its party fears or Country club...got to get into the Bass  rift
> my hub is a bass player



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTXquAe25vI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aNIv7h2s5g

there you go honey


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> Noises off:  "Taxi! Taxi for Chris!"
> 
> Ladies looks like my cab is here.
> Have to go.
> Thanks for the drinks and company.
> See you next time for a game of virtual dominoes?
> Night night
> 
> Door slams...



nigth  nigth oh those belgium beershave really hitthe spot justyou and me insulin addict bring on the vodka


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> nigth  nigth oh those belgium beershave really hitthe spot justyou and me insulin addict bring on the vodka



BEERSHAVE whats that!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> BEERSHAVE whats that!!



hehehehe PMSL  I'm not sure but can we drink them without getting a hangover or high bloods ? if so bring them on !!


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> hehehehe PMSL  I'm not sure but can we drink them without getting a hangover or high bloods ? if so bring them on !!



I think ive been dominating the juke box whatyou want on now?


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> I think ive been dominating the juke box whatyou want on now?



Hmm I think this is an excellent song >>>>>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RydW3JyReHE


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I think this is an excellent song >>>>>
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RydW3JyReHE



love it aswell...great  vid  s**t just tested my bloods up to 11.4 what do i do now...oh no just remenbered havent taken my meds..bak it a bit XX


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> love it aswell...great  vid  s**t just tested my bloods up to 11.4 what do i do now...oh no just remenbered havent taken my meds..bak it a bit XX



Ok honey ,  I hope it comes down for you , at least I can correct and bring mine down . One of the joys of Insulin


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok honey ,  I hope it comes down for you , at least I can correct and bring mine down . One of the joys of Insulin



Im sure it be ok taken metaformin..only have to take one a day, but not sure when is best time at mo take in evening with anti depressant oh i hate that word and star flower oil ...but this is a question i might ask the general forum... what to do when you get a spike like this, aswell as what fruit has least sugar in as had literaly 6 grapes the other night and sugar went haywire...


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> Im sure it be ok taken metaformin..only have to take one a day, but not sure when is best time at mo take in evening with anti depressant oh i hate that word and star flower oil ...but this is a question i might ask the general forum... what to do when you get a spike like this, aswell as what fruit has least sugar in as had literaly 6 grapes the other night and sugar went haywire...



As a Type 2 not on Insulin theres not much you can do about a spike , only avoid having one to start with which is practically impossible 
It's easier for me , being on Insulin I can inject to bring it down to a lower level but hopefully not hypo level !! Diabetes never plays by the rules , what effects your levels one day may not another Grrr , it keeps us on our toes !
Grapes are full of sugar and a lot of people will zoom high after eating them , try them after a meal so it slows the sugar down . Apples are less sugar , low gi , so don't hit your system like a rollercoaster , also quite low carb


----------



## am64

ahhh thanks... it can get so confusing sometimes... got the nurse monday for HbA1c results ... dont think they be good + havent lost weight for a while im sure... but my nursey is lovely... I be sure to let her know how much this forum has helped me... last vodka for the night , i get them in Northerner seems to have not arrived back from southampton ...X


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> ahhh thanks... it can get so confusing sometimes... got the nurse monday for HbA1c results ... dont think they be good + havent lost weight for a while im sure... but my nursey is lovely... I be sure to let her know how much this forum has helped me... last vodka for the night , i get them in Northerner seems to have not arrived back from southampton ...X



He was about earlier in a couple of threads , tired after a long day i think 
Good luck with your A1c results , don't worry too much my last one was scary


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> He was about earlier in a couple of threads , tired after a long day i think
> Good luck with your A1c results , don't worry too much my last one was scary



cheers im offto bed... catch up soon XX


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> cheers im offto bed... catch up soon XX



Night am catch you tomorrow


----------



## katie

finally im home! hello everyone.

hi twin, you ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Morning Everyone  I'm not up early I've not been to bed yet >> again Bl**dy Insomnia


----------



## Steff

good morning all , ewww rough night rowed with o/h and had tummy ache from hell was in bed for 9.30 woke at 6 and slept on sofa till 8 lol,madness x think i will stick to tap water this morning please lol


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good morning all , ewww rough night rowed with o/h and had tummy ache from hell was in bed for 9.30 woke at 6 and slept on sofa till 8 lol,madness x think i will stick to tap water this morning please lol



mornin all... steff hope things are better now, had a bit of a todo with my o/h as welll...must be the moon....but things better this morn...bloods back to 6.2 best ive had in morning for ages! Must be all that dancing to Run DMC last night XX


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello Everyone  the sun is shining so I'm HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!  I've got a sore throat tho so I'll have a Diet Pepsi with lots of ice Mmmm


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Everyone  the sun is shining so I'm HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!  I've got a sore throat tho so I'll have a Diet Pepsi with lots of ice Mmmm



nice to be in a pub with no sports screen... the grand prix has started

ohhh northern dont you do roast potatoes on the bar on sundays?


----------



## katie

Hello everyone! Remember, make love not war 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Morning EveryoneI'm not up early I've not been to bed yet >> again Bl**dy Insomnia



morning twin, that's not good! You need to start logging off early again hehe.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Everyone  the sun is shining so I'm HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!  I've got a sore throat tho so I'll have a Diet Pepsi with lots of ice Mmmm



 why so happy?! diet pepsi with ice cream in it? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> nice to be in a pub with no sports screen... the grand prix has started
> 
> ohhh northern dont you do roast potatoes on the bar on sundays?


Hello am , you ok today honey? Shhh I dont eat potatoes even virtually they'd make my levels zoooom hehe 



katie said:


> Hello everyone! Remember, make love not war
> 
> morning twin, that's not good! You need to start logging off early again hehe.



Hehe Good idea Twin >>> now I just need a man !!
yes I knowww I didnt log off until 6am this morning ! I got chatting to some friends in the us


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> why so happy?! diet pepsi with ice cream in it? lol



Ice cream !!??? WTF Twin????


----------



## am64

why do you call each other twin....? virtual roastys are deep fried in goose fat X


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> why do you call each other twin....? virtual roastys are deep fried in goose fat X



Noo I don't eat Carbs am  I'm a Low Carber Lol . Twin can explain this time , I always do it hehehe >>>>> sort it out Twinny


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe Good idea Twin >>> now I just need a man !!
> 
> yes I knowww I didnt log off until 6am this morning ! I got chatting to some friends in the us



yeah me too 
eek, hope you get some sleep tonight, how much have you had in the last few days??



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ice cream !!??? WTF Twin????



haha! I read it as "pepsi with lots of ice cream"

oops, you said ice 



am64 said:


> why do you call each other twin....? virtual roastys are deep fried in goose fat X



lol, because are so alike!  we are like... virtual twins.


----------



## am64

thought so... off for walk so catch you all later x am


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> thought so... off for walk so catch you all later x am



Bye am catch you later , enjoy your walk


----------



## katie

see you later am xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Arghh my throat is sooooo sore  And I've got a Headache from Hell  anddddd I've run out of Diet Pepsi Noooooooo !!! I need cold drinks


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Arghh my throat is sooooo sore And I've got a Headache from Hell  anddddd I've run out of Diet Pepsi Noooooooo !!! I need cold drinks



hehe you should order some from a take away, then it will be delivered to your door   Hope your throat gets better soon  ive got a headache too, grr, ive had it for days now!

im going to have a lie down! speak to you later xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehe you should order some from a take away, then it will be delivered to your door   Hope your throat gets better soon  ive got a headache too, grr, ive had it for days now!
> 
> im going to have a lie down! speak to you later xx



Catch you later Twinny , I've dont my shopping , it's coming in the morning 

Mmm lots of cold drinks and Lemsips for me lol


----------



## tracey w

insulinaddict09 said:


> Catch you later Twinny , I've dont my shopping , it's coming in the morning
> 
> Mmm lots of cold drinks and Lemsips for me lol



sorry you not feeling too good? hope you feel better soon,


----------



## Steff

hya all xxx  tracey u ok? xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone  Thanks Tracey , it's nothing that a few Lemsips and a few days curled up on the couch won't cure  You ok honey?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all, no beer for me tonight after yesterday  Just a diet coke with lots of ice please!

Dudes I am utterly shattered. Did 5 hours at work today, and the queue didnt leave at all!!! Stretched across the food court for the whole time I was there. And I didn't even get a break  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Steff

evening , off to serve up tea , bye for now x


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> evening all, no beer for me tonight after yesterday  Just a diet coke with lots of ice please!
> 
> Dudes I am utterly shattered. Did 5 hours at work today, and the queue didnt leave at all!!! Stretched across the food court for the whole time I was there. And I didn't even get a break  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Awww poor you honey !! ((((hugs)))) I hope you feel better soon and get Zzzzzzzzzzz 's !!!


----------



## katie

Hey everyone.

me neither sam, I had far too much yesterday   my can of diet coke is on it's way to me as we speak, yay. Hope you feel better tomorrow!

Twin, good to hear your shopping is on it's way  are you feeling any better?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> me neither sam, I had far too much yesterday . my can of diet coke is on it's way to me as we speak, yay. Hope you feel better tomorrow!
> 
> Twin, good to hear your shopping is on it's way  are you feeling any better?



Noooo Twin are you having Takeaway?? Lucky you , I cant swallow anything 

Yes my shopping will be here just after 9am  Thank you Tesco !!!

You feeling rough today Twinny?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Noooo Twin are you having Takeaway?? Lucky you , I cant swallow anything
> 
> Yes my shopping will be here just after 9am  Thank you Tesco !!!
> 
> You feeling rough today Twinny?



Oh no, im not having takeaway, my servant (mum ) is walking the dog up the shop and getting me a can.

Oh dear, that's not good, bring on the lemsip from trusty tesco!

Yeah I was feeling rough earlier hehe and last night I was feeling even worse oops  Feel alot better now though, the headche isnt as bad.


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> hya all xxx  tracey u ok? xx



Im good, what  a lazy day for me, not moved off the couch except for a bit of tidying, bit ironing , just read papers and watch tv


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Im good, what  a lazy day for me, not moved off the couch except for a bit of tidying, bit ironing , just read papers and watch tv



haha welcome to my world!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Oh no, im not having takeaway, my servant (mum ) is walking the dog up the shop and getting me a can.
> 
> Oh dear, that's not good, bring on the lemsip from trusty tesco!
> 
> Yeah I was feeling rough earlier hehe and last night I was feeling even worse oops  Feel alot better now though, the headche isnt as bad.



Tut tut all Alcohol Twin !! You need a friendly Priest to confess your sins too 

Haha I need a servant !! I really want a cold Coke or Pepsi


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Tut tut all Alcohol Twin !! You need a friendly Priest to confess your sins too
> 
> Haha I need a servant !! I really want a cold Coke or Pepsi



HAHAHA a friendly priest  wonder where I could find one... He'd offer extras though.

Aww  at least tesco are delivering some in the morning 

Im listening to Paramore - loving Hallelujah now that ive played misery business to death lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> HAHAHA a friendly priest  wonder where I could find one... He'd offer extras though.
> 
> Aww  at least tesco are delivering some in the morning
> 
> Im listening to Paramore - loving Hallelujah now that ive played misery business to death lol.



Hehe yeahhh those are tuuuuuuuunes !!! Ewwww I'm so glad my priest is a proper one !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe yeahhh those are tuuuuuuuunes !!! Ewwww I'm so glad my priest is a proper one !!



lol, do u ever go and see him?

im church of england 

ok not really, im not religious.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol, do u ever go and see him?
> 
> im church of england
> 
> ok not really, im not religious.



Yes of course I do I'm a Catholic , I'm very devout . As if you needed to ask  I'll have to ask him if he has a side line or if thats only for choirboys :eek nah hes lovely and hes young !!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes of course I do I'm a Catholic , I'm very devout . As if you needed to ask  I'll have to ask him if he has a side line or if thats only for choirboys nah hes lovely and hes young !!!



hehehe a young catholic priest, reminds me of a sex and the city episode 

were you in church this morning then  I went a couple of weeks ago a recited the lord prayer, hope he'll forgive me for what I did the night before...


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hehehe a young catholic priest, reminds me of a sex and the city episode
> 
> were you in church this morning then  I went a couple of weeks ago a recited the lord prayer, hope he'll forgive me for what I did the night before...



Hehe No unfortunately I was unable to walk to several hundred yards to church this morning  A prior engagement with a large Coffee and a Paracetamol, I think I may be recovered enough to go to Mass at Christmas 
so do C of E have confirmation names?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hmmm...my parents should have had the tickets for my graduation by now...but they havent...im a bit worried cuz i definitely ordered them...i bet theyve been sent to the wrong address. I forsee a phone call at 9am tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hmmm...my parents should have had the tickets for my graduation by now...but they havent...im a bit worried cuz i definitely ordered them...i bet theyve been sent to the wrong address. I forsee a phone call at 9am tomorrow



Eeeekk I hope they get them soon Sam  What book are you reading ? I saw on Facebook you said you were going to read a good book


----------



## katie

oops, hope you get them soon sam!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe No unfortunately I was unable to walk to several hundred yards to church this morning  A prior engagement with a large Coffee and a Paracetamol, I think I may be recovered enough to go to Mass at Christmas
> so do C of E have confirmation names?



hahaha! same here 

confirmation names?? what are they?

(lol i fell asleep on the sofa earlier oops)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oops, hope you get them soon sam!
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha! same here
> 
> confirmation names?? what are they?
> 
> (lol i fell asleep on the sofa earlier oops)



Twinnn sort it out !!! DELETE some PM's !! 


Confirmation Names for Girls
Confirmation is a religious rite which is supplemental to baptism, by which a person is admitted to the full privileges of the Church. Special confirmation names for girls are chosen in many English and German speaking countries for a girl being confirmed in the Roman Catholic Church (and some Anglican dioceses). It is customary for a girl to adopt the name of a saint as a protector and a guide, although it is also permissible to choose the name of a male saint. Saint's names adopted as confirmation names are often used in conjunction with the middle name, but Confirmation names are without effect in civil law, unless, the appropriate legal routes are followed.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Twinnn sort it out !!! DELETE some PM's !!
> 
> 
> Confirmation Names for Girls
> Confirmation is a religious rite which is supplemental to baptism, by which a person is admitted to the full privileges of the Church. Special confirmation names for girls are chosen in many English and German speaking countries for a girl being confirmed in the Roman Catholic Church (and some Anglican dioceses). It is customary for a girl to adopt the name of a saint as a protector and a guide, although it is also permissible to choose the name of a male saint. Saint's names adopted as confirmation names are often used in conjunction with the middle name, but Confirmation names are without effect in civil law, unless, the appropriate legal routes are followed.



soz twin, just did.

nope dont think ive heard of anyone adopting a saint's name  have you done that?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> soz twin, just did.
> 
> nope dont think ive heard of anyone adopting a saint's name  have you done that?



Haha yeah Ive got a Confirmation Name , not a choice I had , not many people have them anymore . All my family have them >>>>> Mines even dodgier than my normal name lol  its Anastasia


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Haha yeah Ive got a Confirmation Name , not a choice I had , not many people have them anymore . All my family have them >>>>> Mines even dodgier than my normal name lol  its Anastasia



lol that's amazing! Anne-Marie Anastasia   I wasnt christened, even though my parents went to church at the time.  My mum hates how your family members have to make promises in front of 'god' even though they dont believe in him hehe.  I dont like organised religion!!


----------



## Einstein

Good morning everyone!

Is the bar still open? 

Mines a large one!


----------



## katie

hehe yep, it's always open.  Think i'll stick to the diet coke for a bit longer!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol that's amazing! Anne-Marie Anastasia   I wasnt christened, even though my parents went to church at the time.  My mum hates how your family members have to make promises in front of 'god' even though they dont believe in him hehe.  I dont like organised religion!!



Hehe it's majorly dodgy !! I hate all my names  I don't tend to go to Church much anymore it was more by force when I was growing up  I agree with your mum tbh


----------



## katie

now who needs to delete some PMs TWIN!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Is the bar still open?
> 
> Mines a large one!



Hellooooo David , good to see you popping in for a quick one . Its an open bar yayyy


katie said:


> hehe yep, it's always open.  Think i'll stick to the diet coke for a bit longer!



yeahh cold drink for me too Twin


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> now who needs to delete some PMs TWIN!



Sorry !! what can I do ?? I'm too popular !


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe it's majorly dodgy !! I hate all my names  I don't tend to go to Church much anymore it was more by force when I was growing up I agree with your mum tbh



At school most of my friends were christians, im not sure how that happened but they were   I liked learning about religion and took RS as an A Level and used to argue with all my christian friends about 'their' ridiculous 'views'.  Like my friend Debz' best friend was a gay guy who was also christian but she maintained homosexuality was wrong, so I used to argue about it.  She was also against sex before marriage so i used to argue against that too. and oh look, as soon as she got into a serious relationship that view went out of the window  hence me hating organised religion  Faith is good though!


----------



## Einstein

Evening Twins,

I'm not getting into the religion argument, I worship on another day to most people around here.

Guiness please burman and would you two ladies care for a little something stronger than diet coke?

What else is happening in the world then? Ready for work in the morning?  Yes it's Monday!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hellooooo David , good to see you popping in for a quick one . Its an open bar yayyy
> 
> 
> yeahh cold drink for me too Twin



one cold diet coke, coming up! or diet pepsi if you prefer!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Sorry !! what can I do ?? I'm too popular !



hahah! oops sorry, didnt mean to laugh


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Evening Twins,
> 
> I'm not getting into the religion argument, I worship on another day to most people around here.
> 
> Guiness please burman and would you two ladies care for a little something stronger than diet coke?
> 
> What else is happening in the world then? Ready for work in the morning?  Yes it's Monday!



Arghh Monday already eh?? bl**dy work AGAIN  

Ill have a Vodka then David , what you having Twin , Davids getting the drinks in


----------



## katie

not for me thanks david, i had too many on saturday 

Unfortunately I dont have any work tomorrow but I really should look for a job now!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> At school most of my friends were christians, im not sure how that happened but they were   I liked learning about religion and took RS as an A Level and used to argue with all my christian friends about 'their' ridiculous 'views'.  Like my friend Debz' best friend was a gay guy who was also christian but she maintained homosexuality was wrong, so I used to argue about it.  She was also against sex before marriage so i used to argue against that too. and oh look, as soon as she got into a serious relationship that view went out of the window  hence me hating organised religion  Faith is good though!



I find Most (runs for cover) religious people , and religions , especially my own are bl**dy hypocrites  Thats why I don't practise anymore .


----------



## Einstein

I was reading in a post on the Southampton meet yesterday the suggestion that there is a national meet - then I came across to here.

Can anyone recall how these free for all threads started? Hmmmm?

I'll wait until we get an answer A-M...

No, well, it was on the thread about having a meet of all the forum members - when a few people hijacked the thread and lowered it to places perhaps we shouldn't go 

Remember now?

Hehe - how we go the full circle!


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> I find Most (runs for cover) religious people , and religions , especially my own are bl**dy hypocrites  Thats why I don't practise anymore .


 
The biggest problem in my eyes are religions where they try to convince people to join them as they are SO good - if they are that good, why do they need such strong recruitment drives?

With some claims they make, if they were selling double glazing door to door the stuff they'd supply would have no glass in it.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I was reading in a post on the Southampton meet yesterday the suggestion that there is a national meet - then I came across to here.
> 
> Can anyone recall how these free for all threads started? Hmmmm?
> 
> I'll wait until we get an answer A-M...
> 
> No, well, it was on the thread about having a meet of all the forum members - when a few people hijacked the thread and lowered it to places perhaps we shouldn't go
> 
> Remember now?
> 
> Hehe - how we go the full circle!




Hey its not me hijacking threads !! when ?? Ive been really good !! 
what was said in that thread ?? I cant remember now


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I find Most (runs for cover) religious people , and religions , especially my own are bl**dy hypocrites Thats why I don't practise anymore .



haha yep, exactly!!  I can't stand it.  I love arguing about it because I KNOW i'm right   I hate it when young christians get married just so they can have sex GRR surely this is enough to make them see religion is stoopid.

(oops can i say that?? )



Einstein said:


> I was reading in a post on the Southampton meet yesterday the suggestion that there is a national meet - then I came across to here.
> 
> Can anyone recall how these free for all threads started? Hmmmm?
> 
> I'll wait until we get an answer A-M...
> 
> No, well, it was on the thread about having a meet of all the forum members - when a few people hijacked the thread and lowered it to places perhaps we shouldn't go
> 
> Remember now?
> 
> Hehe - how we go the full circle!



free for all thread?



Einstein said:


> The biggest problem in my eyes are religions where they try to convince people to join them as they are SO good - if they are that good, why do they need such strong recruitment drives?
> 
> With some claims they make, if they were selling double glazing door to door the stuff they'd supply would have no glass in it.



oh dont get me started on *those* types of religions 

and the catholics going to africa and tell people to NOT use condoms.  another brilliant example of a religion.


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey its not me hijacking threads !! when ?? Ive been really good !!
> what was said in that thread ?? I cant remember now


 

It was a long time ago, there was a thread suggesting a meet, then we started to discuss where, when and what, then it got out of hand and these threads spun off from it.

Don't think Katie was involved (still innocent then), more you, me, Tom and a couple of others, I think Northerner was in on some of it if memory serves correctly 

Wasn't blaming you don't worry A-M


----------



## Einstein

The African governments have been slow enough realising AIDS can be stopped or at least slowed greatly by use of condoms without the encouragement of a 'mainstream' religion.

These threads are reasonable free for all - compared to the rest of the forum.


----------



## katie

Einstein said:


> It was a long time ago, there was a thread suggesting a meet, then we started to discuss where, when and what, then it got out of hand and these threads spun off from it.
> 
> Don't think Katie was involved (still innocent then), more you, me, Tom and a couple of others, I think Northerner was in on some of it if memory serves correctly
> 
> Wasn't blaming you don't worry A-M



im pretty sure i was in them lol. we were planning on going to the guiness factory


----------



## katie

Einstein said:


> The African governments have been slow enough realising AIDS can be stopped or at least slowed greatly by use of condoms without the encouragement of a 'mainstream' religion.
> 
> These threads are reasonable free for all - compared to the rest of the forum.



doesnt help that catholics go over and tell them they will go to hell if they use condoms 

ahhh i got confused as to what u meant!  think it was mike who started this lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> im pretty sure i was in them lol. we were planning on going to the guiness factory



Yeah Twin you were there !! We are both guilty 


Einstein said:


> It was a long time ago, there was a thread suggesting a meet, then we started to discuss where, when and what, then it got out of hand and these threads spun off from it.
> 
> Don't think Katie was involved (still innocent then), more you, me, Tom and a couple of others, I think Northerner was in on some of it if memory serves correctly
> 
> Wasn't blaming you don't worry A-M



Ahh the lovely Tom  hehe , yes I was there but I wasn't the only one !! there were a few regulars at the time , you included


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> im pretty sure i was in them lol. we were planning on going to the guiness factory


 
Hic - maybe! And Mike was amongst us, yes, you probably weren't so innocent then Katie!

As for going to hell, well they get wherever they get too far quicker with AIDS than without


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah Twin you were there !! We are both guilty
> 
> 
> Ahh the lovely Tom  hehe , yes I was there but I wasn't the only one !! there were a few regulars at the time , you included


 
I did say 'me' as well - wasn't ducking on it, the Guiness tour was my idea


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> I did say 'me' as well - wasn't ducking on it, the Guiness tour was my idea



Yeah it was !!! hehe still an excellent idea tbh


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> As for going to hell, well they get wherever they get too far quicker with AIDS than without



I'm fast tracked anyway , not with Aids but the Big D will see me off sooner or later . Ah well at least its warm in Hell


----------



## katie

yes, if only they were properly educated. and didnt care about going to hell 

im just watching 'Alexander'.  Jared Leto just died  hehe


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm fast tracked anyway , not with Aids but the Big D will see me off sooner or later . Ah well at least its warm in Hell


 
Nope the heating has packed up! It's cold down here!!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm fast tracked anyway , not with Aids but the Big D will see me off sooner or later . Ah well at least its warm in Hell



EHEM! no it will NOT!  There is no way you are letting it kill you off any earlier than you would go without having it. OK??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes, if only they were properly educated. and didnt care about going to hell
> 
> im just watching 'Alexander'.  Jared Leto just died hehe



Noooooooooooo  Jaredddddddd  I want to marry him !! Mmmm 
I would be tempted to go to bed earlier then


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Noooooooooooo  Jaredddddddd  I want to marry him !! Mmmm
> I would be tempted to go to bed earlier then



hahahahaha. me too  omg this is the answer to all our problems twin.

wait no. a man? the answer to our problems? cant be


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Nope the heating has packed up! It's cold down here!!!



Bugger !! I was looking forward to the free heating , drink and seeing most of my friends


katie said:


> EHEM! no it will NOT!  There is no way you are letting it kill you off any earlier than you would go without having it. OK??



Hehe either way Im going out with a BBBBBBBBAAAAAANNNNGGGGGGGGG


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe either way Im going out with a BBBBBBBBAAAAAANNNNGGGGGGGGG



ok, jump out of an airplane when you are 80?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ok, jump out of an airplane when you are 80?



Hahaha Ive got a prior date with a fellow type one that when weve had enough we will errrrmmm like to go out with a bang lol  either that or a quick trip to switzerland


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Ive got a prior date with a fellow type one that when weve had enough we will errrrmmm like to go out with a bang lol  either that or a quick trip to switzerland



oh that kind of 'bang' 

you will never need to do that because your life will be the same as a non-diabetic if i have anything to do with it


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Ive got a prior date with a fellow type one that when weve had enough we will errrrmmm like to go out with a bang lol  either that or a quick trip to switzerland


 
Surely many units of NovoRapid should do nicely?


----------



## katie

Einstein said:


> Surely many units of NovoRapid should do nicely?



haha very good point.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh that kind of 'bang'
> 
> you will never need to do that because your life will be the same as a non-diabetic if i have anything to do with it



hehe yeah I know Twin !! you do try to keep me in order 


Einstein said:


> Surely many units of NovoRapid should do nicely?:





katie said:


> haha very good point.



Yes maybe >>>> but Im still going with the bang theory !!!  
If all else fails hell yeahhhh bring on the humalog !!! >>( suicide is a personal choice )


----------



## Einstein

Anyway, such a joyful topic of conversation!

Who has been at the Gin??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Anyway, such a joyful topic of conversation!
> 
> Who has been at the Gin??



Hehe I dont need Gin to be morbid , sorry  Okies subject change >>> Twinnnn


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehe I dont need Gin to be morbid , sorry  Okies subject change >>> Twinnnn


 

Right, well you youngsters can cope on far less sleep than I can, so I am off to hit my pit as I'm still recovering from spending the night with you two last week!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Right, well you youngsters can cope on far less sleep than I can, so I am off to hit my pit as I'm still recovering from spending the night with you two last week!



Hahaha Night David ,take care


----------



## katie

Goodnight David!

yeah we really should change the subject! from religion to death  lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha Night David ,take care


 
That will get them chatting - if they ever read any of this!


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> Goodnight David!
> 
> yeah we really should change the subject! from religion to death  lol


 
Politics Katie? Now, I think we differ in our opinions there, so I'm off!


----------



## katie

Einstein said:


> Politics Katie? Now, I think we differ in our opinions there, so I'm off!



do we?! why? do you support the BNP or something?


----------



## katie

Looks like twin has gone too. Goodnight AM! xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Looks like twin has gone too. Goodnight AM! xx



As ifffff !! I'm here !! I got logged out cos I was idle here while I was on Yahoo


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Goodnight David!
> 
> yeah we really should change the subject! from religion to death  lol



They go hand in hand thought Twin !!  Unless you are a heathen , I think I might renounce the catholic church and become one , looks fun .


----------



## katie

haha oh ok, hello again then!  Should probably sleep sooooon, but im just having a coffee cos ive only had one today


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> They go hand in hand thought Twin !!  Unless you are a heathen , I think I might renounce the catholic church and become one , looks fun .



lol true, they do.

yes, renounce that damn church! ehem, just joking God


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> lol true, they do.
> 
> yes, renounce that damn church! ehem, just joking God



Sod him !! what he done for me lately????


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Sod him !! what he done for me lately????



yeah true, not much


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah true, not much



Hehehe yeahhh the Big D !! cheers for that one !!  Hey Twinnnnn !! 5.3 !!! whats the betting I'm 20+ by the morning ??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe yeahhh the Big D !! cheers for that one !!  Hey Twinnnnn !! 5.3 !!! whats the betting I'm 20+ by the morning ??



awesome number, hope u dont wake up high if you do though and havent eaten anything for awhile, it probably means your basal is too high so at least you will know.

what the hell? im 18.6 lol. just corrected.  I need to get back to the good numbers tomorrow, it's probably because i havent done any exercise today.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> awesome number, hope u dont wake up high if you do though and havent eaten anything for awhile, it probably means your basal is too high so at least you will know.
> 
> what the hell? im 18.6 lol. just corrected.  I need to get back to the good numbers tomorrow, it's probably because i havent done any exercise today.



Hmm I'm not going to bed so time will tell , Im drinking black coffee so the milk wont push me up . Eeek why so high Twin?? you been eating sugar?? hehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I'm not going to bed so time will tell , Im drinking black coffee so the milk wont push me up . Eeek why so high Twin?? you been eating sugar?? hehe



i had some homemade sweetcorn soup so had no idea what the carb content was! oops, obviously under estimated it  im gonna get the exercise dvd out again tomorrow and try to get back on top of the good levels!

I guess the lack of sleep might mess with your levels twin.  when i worked nights my levels were always high  but see how it goes i suppose.

Right, I better try to get some sleep.  catch you tomorrow, goodluck with the levels xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i had some homemade sweetcorn soup so had no idea what the carb content was! oops, obviously under estimated it  im gonna get the exercise dvd out again tomorrow and try to get back on top of the good levels!
> 
> I guess the lack of sleep might mess with your levels twin.  when i worked nights my levels were always high  but see how it goes i suppose.
> 
> Right, I better try to get some sleep.  catch you tomorrow, goodluck with the levels xx



Night/Morning Twinny take care xx catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

*I suppose I should try this sleeping lark sometime  Yet another sleepless night for me >>> again *


----------



## Steff

good morning all, hope everyoe is good x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hellooo Helloooo Hellooo People , I've given up sleeping  it seems hehe Ah well more time for housework and normal work eeeeeeekkkkk *


----------



## Caroline

Hot choclate extra sweet chocolate biscuits and double sugar coated doughnuts delivered by Richard Gere in a posing pouch (to spare his blushes and leave something to the imagination) with Cliff Richard serenading me. OK so I like older men, but this is a virtual bar...


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 8.5 this morning. *Double EEK!!!*  Nothing Naughty last night. 2 Slices of beef, cauliflower and a few roast spuds and some gravy. 5 Strawberries for pud.

Coffee for breakfast I think. No naughties for me today. Not even toast and marmite.

*Dont Stop* by Fleetwood Mac is now on the jukebox. 

After that I think I'll get an appointment at the doctors about my bloods.


----------



## am64

morning all...sorry missed out on last nights debate ....felt strangely unwell in bed by 9pm...got nursey this morning for Hba1c results ... i know they are going to be crap as i was in denial for a while...but im feeling much beter thanks to you lot....re insulin addict and insomia ...you could try eating lettuce !


----------



## coldclarity

Morning!

Coffee and cake please 

Stupid morning blood sugar hasn't been coming down much/at all. *grumble* I'm debating whether to ring today or hold out ten days til I've got an appointment... Going swimming tonight - first real exercise in many months - so I suppose I'll see what that does... Could just do with some real coffee and cake, that'd cheer up Monday morning.


----------



## coldclarity

Good luck with the hba1c am! Don't worry if it's crap, it's what you're doing now to move on up that matters.


----------



## Steff

GOOD LUCK WITH HBa AM

MORNIGN ALL I WILL HAVE FRESHLY SQEEZED PINEAPPLE JUCIE AND A  MUFFIN PLZ


----------



## am64

Waaaaaaaahhhh make it atriple vodka on the rocks please bar man HbA1c results are......6.4.. Im celebrating all good yahoooo my nursey is so nice aswell, told her about joining forum and she was a little sad to think they couldnt give me all the help i need ...but as i explained shes not about at 11pm when i feel crap....any way all was good apart from my trig lipids which were 3.8 ooooppss no more chips and mayo for me .... but as this virtual ill have a bucketful.... my weight loss has slowed down aswell but i no it will be better now im taking this more seriously...iam  72kg thats 5kg loss over the year  bmi 28 but im working on it in the real world!
what you all be having...?
ps my HbA1c was 7.2 this time last year


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> Waaaaaaaahhhh make it atriple vodka on the rocks please bar man HbA1c results are......6.4.. Im celebrating all good yahoooo my nursey is so nice aswell, told her about joining forum and she was a little sad to think they couldnt give me all the help i need ...but as i explained shes not about at 11pm when i feel crap....any way all was good apart from my trig lipids which were 3.8 ooooppss no more chips and mayo for me .... but as this virtual ill have a bucketful.... my weight loss has slowed down aswell but i no it will be better now im taking this more seriously...iam  72kg thats 5kg loss over the year  bmi 28 but im working on it in the real world!
> what you all be having...?
> ps my HbA1c was 7.2 this time last year



opps got that wrong aswell my HbA1c was 7.7 last year !


----------



## Steff

well done am you should start a thread all on it own hun about it xx

i'll have a pork pie and a bottle of diet coke plz


----------



## Tezzz

Can I have a coffee with some crumpets and honey...? No butter though please...

Sorry about playing *Wow* by KB at serious volume but I need it...

I know you think I'm bonkers to have paid ?25 for a brand new copy of it.... however it sounds perfect on the record player when the volume is tuned up to bring out the best in the speakers well....

I'll just go weak at the knees and play her again....

*Wow** Wow* *Wow **Wow **Wow **Wow Unbelievable.........
*


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> well done am you should start a thread all on it own hun about it xx
> 
> i'll have a pork pie and a bottle of diet coke plz



Maybe i should but got to get food shopping in any suggestions for tea tonight? i always cook fresh....


----------



## coldclarity

Well done am! Great news 

I'll have a vodka and lemonade and join you for a bucket of chips with mayo.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> Maybe i should but got to get food shopping in any suggestions for tea tonight? i always cook fresh....



get some fish and cover it is breadcrumbs have it with green beans minted jerseys and some petit pois


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> get some fish and cover it is breadcrumbs have it with green beans minted jerseys and some petit pois



I love fish  good idea but no good fish shop around here ..tomorrow they come round in a chiller van straight from Grimbsy so thats tomoorow night sorted... but tonight ummmm liver and bacon caserole i be thinking...or maybe kidneys


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> I love fish  good idea but no good fish shop around here ..tomorrow they come round in a chiller van straight from Grimbsy so thats tomoorow night sorted... but tonight ummmm liver and bacon caserole i be thinking...or maybe kidneys



yuk a doodle doo, i hate  liver gives me heartburn, he cooked it for us once and i cud not hack it , jus had the mash


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> yuk a doodle doo, i hate  liver gives me heartburn, he cooked it for us once and i cud not hack it , jus had the mash



shame its lovely with onion gravey and very very cheap...going hit the shops see ya all later X


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> shame its lovely with onion gravey and very very cheap...going hit the shops see ya all later X



bye for now am , have a good shop x


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Can I have a coffee with some crumpets and honey...? No butter though please...
> 
> Sorry about playing *Wow* by KB at serious volume but I need it...
> 
> I know you think I'm bonkers to have paid ?25 for a brand new copy of it.... however it sounds perfect on the record player when the volume is tuned up to bring out the best in the speakers well....
> 
> I'll just go weak at the knees and play her again....
> 
> *Wow** Wow* *Wow **Wow **Wow **Wow Unbelievable.........
> *



Never apologise for playing KB Tez!

am64 - brilliant news about the HbA1c! Excellent result!!! Woooo!!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Never apologise for playing KB Tez!
> 
> am64 - brilliant news about the HbA1c! Excellent result!!! Woooo!!!!



Great news about your HbA1c Am64.

I'm now playing *Wuthering Heights*. To be followed by the 12" version of *Smalltown Boy* by Bronski Beat. That has some good drums on it.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Great news about your HbA1c Am64.
> 
> I'm now playing *Wuthering Heights*. To be followed by the 12" version of *Smalltown Boy* by Bronski Beat. That has some good drums on it.



Whatever happened to Jimmy Somerville?


----------



## Steff

god i have headache from hell i been doing the bathroom so maybe the paint fumes are effecting me im going for a lie down , someone wake me for last orders plzzzzz


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Whatever happened to Jimmy Somerville?





he has a new album you can listen to via itunes and he has just done a tour in germany 12th of this month .


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> he has a new album you can listen to via itunes and he has just done a tour in germany 12th of this month .



Thanks steff! Hope your headache gets better oon - paint fumes (especially gloss) always give me one!


----------



## Tezzz

Hope you feel better soon steff.

I'm off to collect the other half from W then shopping....

Laters all...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Thanks steff! Hope your headache gets better oon - paint fumes (especially gloss) always give me one!



seems to have gone now maybe i dont like heights lol the ladders where high


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hope you feel better soon steff.
> 
> I'm off to collect the other half from W then shopping....
> 
> Laters all...



cheers tez, your back to work tomorrow yes? that 2 weeks has flown


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> morning all...sorry missed out on last nights debate ....felt strangely unwell in bed by 9pm...got nursey this morning for Hba1c results ... i know they are going to be crap as i was in denial for a while...but im feeling much beter thanks to you lot....re insulin addict and insomia ...you could try eating lettuce !



Hi am , I wish Lettuce did cure my Insomnia  I'm immune I think !! I live on Lettuce , as a Low Carber I have a lot of Salads with various types of Lettuce. 
I need to drink more Alcohol I think Lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hey all, back from work! Doing 43 hours this week with 1 day off  I'm exhausted already! But it'll be ?250 in my pocket thank you very much


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> hey all, back from work! Doing 43 hours this week with 1 day off  I'm exhausted already! But it'll be ?250 in my pocket thank you very much



Heya Sam  I'm sure a pocket full of money softens the blow of having to work lol , usually does it for me !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heya Sam  I'm sure a pocket full of money softens the blow of having to work lol , usually does it for me !!



all i'm thinking of is the money!!! Next week im scheduled 22 hours but am gunna ask for extra. The more money i can get right now, the better. First payday is friday, won't be too much but next friday HELLO DOLLA!!!! The only reason I'm working in such a poopey dead end job right now is cuz im so desperate for some mulah, roll on payday!


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> all i'm thinking of is the money!!! Next week im scheduled 22 hours but am gunna ask for extra. The more money i can get right now, the better. First payday is friday, won't be too much but next friday HELLO DOLLA!!!! The only reason I'm working in such a poopey dead end job right now is cuz im so desperate for some mulah, roll on payday!



Yeah I know  Don't worry it's only a matter of time before you got your dream job !! think possitive !
How did Matt get on with his interview the other day , has he heard anything back yet?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah I know  Don't worry it's only a matter of time before you got your dream job !! think possitive !
> How did Matt get on with his interview the other day , has he heard anything back yet?



I think it went ok, but he hasn't heard anything yet. He thinks he hasn't got it


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> I think it went ok, but he hasn't heard anything yet. He thinks he hasn't got it



Ooooh noooo I hope he does get it !! once you are both working you wont have to do so many hours  He is probably just feeling nervous about it , I'm sure he did great . The trouble is so many people and so few jobs , its defo an employers market. How have your levels been this week ? I know you are really busy all the time , you do need to make sure you get a break though !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ooooh noooo I hope he does get it !! once you are both working you wont have to do so many hours  He is probably just feeling nervous about it , I'm sure he did great . The trouble is so many people and so few jobs , its defo an employers market. How have your levels been this week ? I know you are really busy all the time , you do need to make sure you get a break though !!



theyve been ok today, no hypos or anything. Last week they were mentally low all the time, but even without a break my boss is fine with me dissapearing to check and munch on some sweets if i need to  he's really cool actually, asked me how i'm finding it and said i'm doing well and fitting in and that i pretty much have pick of the hours from now on cuz i am so awesomesauce


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> theyve been ok today, no hypos or anything. Last week they were mentally low all the time, but even without a break my boss is fine with me dissapearing to check and munch on some sweets if i need to  he's really cool actually, asked me how i'm finding it and said i'm doing well and fitting in and that i pretty much have pick of the hours from now on cuz i am so awesomesauce



Hehehe Pmsl @ awesomesauce !! must be your blondeness kicking in honey !! 
thats cool then !! at least you have a boss who will let you check and not like Dragon Boss  Mmmm Sweeeeeeettttttttsssss I want some !!!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe Pmsl @ awesomesauce !! must be your blondeness kicking in honey !!
> thats cool then !! at least you have a boss who will let you check and not like Dragon Boss  Mmmm Sweeeeeeettttttttsssss I want some !!!!!!



i like to make words up 

OH MY GOD! Matt went shopping today while i was at work! AND HE BROUGHT ME POMBEARS!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *runs around in tiny circles screaming*


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> i like to make words up
> 
> OH MY GOD! Matt went shopping today while i was at work! AND HE BROUGHT ME POMBEARS!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *runs around in tiny circles screaming*



I luuuuuuurrrrrrrrvvvvvvvvveeeeeee Pombears !! has to be the Ready Salted ones though !!! Yuuuuummmmmm  Oooh I want crisps now , I might have some Virtual ones >>> Walkers Ready Salted or Cheese and Onion me thinks , and a LARGE Diet Pepsi with Ice >>> and a Vodka chaser


----------



## Northerner

Ooh! Look at the sunset out of the window!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Look at the sunset out of the window!



*WOW THATS STUNNING !!! IS THAT FROM YOUR WINDOW NORTHERNER??*


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> *WOW THATS STUNNING !!! IS THAT FROM YOUR WINDOW NORTHERNER??*



Yup! About an hour ago!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Yup! About an hour ago!



*I cant remember the last time I saw a sunset like that  It probably was a Southern one ! 
Hows the training and injury going at the moment? I think we need to chase a few more sponsors up !!! HANDS IN POCKETS PEOPLE !!! IT'S A WORTHY CAUSE !! *


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Look at the sunset out of the window!



I noticed the sky was like that yesterday and the moon was up there too  wanted to take a pic but ive got black & white film in at the moment


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Finished the bernard cornwall book - utterly BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!

Now starting Wrath of a Mad God by Raymond E Feist!


----------



## am64

hi all please can i have a VERY large one...with a straw! Ive been down A&E with my son (15years) who broke his hand last week. Poor guy was in absolute agony...screamming so he had it re xray and all is ok the bone hasnt shifted it was just musle  spasms cos he moved his fingers. He is now under strict instructions that he mustnt move his hand at all...very scarey as he is regarded as gifted and talented musician and plays guitar......and how am i? Kn******red, but i was very good and grabed a quick sarnie on the way cheese, olives and a little sundried tomato on wholemeal bread ! phew what a day...slurp slurp slurp ahhhhhhh


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> hi all please can i have a VERY large one...with a straw! Ive been down A&E with my son (15years) who broke his hand last week. Poor guy was in absolute agony...screamming so he had it re xray and all is ok the bone hasnt shifted it was just musle  spasms cos he moved his fingers. He is now under strict instructions that he mustnt move his hand at all...very scarey as he is regarded as gifted and talented musician and plays guitar......and how am i? Kn******red, but i was very good and grabed a quick sarnie on the way cheese, olives and a little sundried tomato on wholemeal bread ! phew what a day...slurp slurp slurp ahhhhhhh



Heya am ,sorry to hear youve had such a bad day ! aww I hope he feels better soon and doesnt move it !! Try and get an early night and tomorrows another day lol


----------



## am64

thanks.A.M..im realy fine actually had good visit to nursey..today...only bad thing was my Lipids Trig was 3.8 and she would like to see it around 1...but I can remeber what the Trig lipids are..can any one explain...maybe i should start a new thread


----------



## Steff

good evening all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> thanks.A.M..im realy fine actually had good visit to nursey..today...only bad thing was my Lipids Trig was 3.8 and she would like to see it around 1...but I can remeber what the Trig lipids are..can any one explain...maybe i should start a new thread



http://www.complemed.co.uk/patientguides/lipids.htm

heres some info abouts lipids and triglycerides  im not sure if this is any good


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> http://www.complemed.co.uk/patientguides/lipids.htm
> 
> heres some info abouts lipids and triglycerides  im not sure if this is any good



Thanks for that, I copied it. Im much more organised now even have a D folder for putting all useful snippets from here in. Going to be up a while tonight...had coffee at 6pm before taking son to hospital and im still buzzy coffee does that to me!


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> Thanks for that, I copied it. Im much more organised now even have a D folder for putting all useful snippets from here in. Going to be up a while tonight...had coffee at 6pm before taking son to hospital and im still buzzy coffee does that to me!



Coffee is one of my vices !! I love the stuff and practically live on it 
Hey thats a good idea !! I've never thought of doing anything like that


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Coffee is one of my vices !! I love the stuff and practically live on it
> Hey thats a good idea !! I've never thought of doing anything like that



you know i didnt drink tea or coffee for over 13 years till i went to work in a school for a while. now i have 2 cups in morning of ground just to get the kids and hub out the doorthats what i look like


----------



## katie

grr now i want a coffee!  

evening everyone, what's gwanin?


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> you know i didnt drink tea or coffee for over 13 years till i went to work in a school for a while. now i have 2 cups in morning of ground just to get the kids and hub out the doorthats what i look like



I think I might go and make one !! mmmm 


katie said:


> grr now i want a coffee!
> 
> evening everyone, what's gwanin?



Hellooo Twin , hows the levels? I'm lingering in the 8's atm


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think I might go and make one !! mmmm
> 
> 
> Hellooo Twin , hows the levels? I'm lingering in the 8's atm



Ive got one now 

i'm at 5.5   I started going low, got down to about 4.5 when exercising and felt like i was on my way down so had a small snack. kinda annoying, need to do mooore exercise   8 isn't bad, hopefully should keep you going over night now!


----------



## katie

I was just on the phone to my brother, he lost his bag in town and it had all his uni work in it  hehe, we are so alike though - completely useless!!  He keeps doing these clumsy things!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Ive got one now
> 
> i'm at 5.5   I started going low, got down to about 4.5 when exercising and felt like i was on my way down so had a small snack. kinda annoying, need to do mooore exercise   8 isn't bad, hopefully should keep you going over night now!



Yeah hopefully I wont go any higher or start dropping 
Arghhh exersise I really need to do some tomorrow , I might just go to my friends if shes not working  I'll walk there >> thats a good 10 mins walk hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I was just on the phone to my brother, he lost his bag in town and it had all his uni work in it  hehe, we are so alike though - completely useless!!  He keeps doing these clumsy things!



Oh nooooo  Hey did he sort out th laptop issue? Is he still enjoying it or hasn't he sobered up enough to know?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah hopefully I wont go any higher or start dropping
> Arghhh exersise I really need to do some tomorrow , I might just go to my friends if shes not working I'll walk there >> thats a good 10 mins walk hehe



haha good exercise   well that's better than i was doing every day a couple of weeks ago  neeed a job lol. With all the lack of vitamin D I might develop Diabetes


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha good exercise   well that's better than i was doing every day a couple of weeks ago  neeed a job lol. With all the lack of vitamin D I might develop Diabetes



PMFSL !!! EEEEEKKK IT'S OK !! YOU ONLY GET THAT IF YOU EAT SWEETS ALL DAY LOL 

Ooops sorry caps grrrrr


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh nooooo  Hey did he sort out th laptop issue? Is he still enjoying it or hasn't he sobered up enough to know?



yes, the computer came back to life! he took the RAM out and put it back in and suddenly it worked lol.  

Earlier before he lost his bag he accidentally took ?200 out of his bank instead of ?20 lol!  hope he finds the bad 

Think he is getting annoyed with himself for doing these silly things and he hasnt got his loan yet so is worried about that.  He has an overdraft but he is a bit scared of using it I think, little does he know he'll be living off it by the 3rd year   Im still living out of mine...

I was just chatting on MSN and Instead of saying "How can that be in your genes?" I said "Who can that be in your jeans?"... freudian slip?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> PMFSL !!! EEEEEKKK IT'S OK !! YOU ONLY GET THAT IF YOU EAT SWEETS ALL DAY LOL
> 
> Ooops sorry caps grrrrr



haha laughing out loud now


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha laughing out loud now



 You know me ! I like to have all the facts  hehehe


----------



## katie

my rambling post got left on the last page in case u missed it twin!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> my rambling post got left on the last page in case u missed it twin!



OOoops missed it !! I'll go and look now


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yes, the computer came back to life! he took the RAM out and put it back in and suddenly it worked lol.
> 
> Earlier before he lost his bag he accidentally took ?200 out of his bank instead of ?20 lol!  hope he finds the bag
> 
> Think he is getting annoyed with himself for doing these silly things and he hasnt got his loan yet so is worried about that.  He has an overdraft but he is a bit scared of using it I think, little does he know he'll be living off it by the 3rd year   Im still living out of mine...
> 
> I was just chatting on MSN and Instead of saying "How can that be in your genes?" I said "Who can that be in your jeans?"... freudian slip?



Hey good news on the laptop !! eeeek was the money in the bag ?? ouch !! I hate losing anything >>> unless its weight 
Why isn't his loan through yet, did he send it off late? 
Hahaha !!! funny that I'm always having slips like that !! >>> minds elsewhere me thinks ?  I hope it was a guy btw


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey good news on the laptop !! eeeek was the money in the bag ?? ouch !! I hate losing anything >>> unless its weight
> Why isn't his loan through yet, did he send it off late?
> Hahaha !!! funny that I'm always having slips like that !! >>> minds elsewhere me thinks ?  I hope it was a guy btw



no, thank god! he'd be screwed cos he really hasnt got much money.  he put the money straight back in the bank I think!

He didnt send it off late (apparently), loads of them are delayed and looks like his is one of them?!

haha me too, didnt notice that one   yeah it was a guy lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> no, thank god! he'd be screwed cos he really hasnt got much money.  he put the money straight back in the bank I think!
> 
> He didnt send it off late (apparently), loads of them are delayed and looks like his is one of them?!
> 
> haha me too, didnt notice that one   yeah it was a guy lol.



Thank **** for that then !! imagine how gutted you'd be if you lost all that money !!  Oh well it should be through soon then , hopefully .
Hehe man eh? older? 
Hey its still all good with levels >> I've dropped to 7.9 (from8.5) as long as I don't drop too much more I'll be happpppppyyyyy (unless I can drop to 5 and stay there) hehe


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thank **** for that then !! imagine how gutted you'd be if you lost all that money !!  Oh well it should be through soon then , hopefully .
> Hehe man eh? older?
> Hey its still all good with levels >> I've dropped to 7.9 (from8.5) as long as I don't drop too much more I'll be happpppppyyyyy (unless I can drop to 5 and stay there) hehe



yeah id be well upset! yeah and hopefully he'll get his bad back, it had his first piece of work in it, oops!

oh, not that kind of man - a friend lol.

yeah sounds like the levels are going well so far  planning on getting some sleep soon?

I really dont want another 7am hypo tonight  It was really bad, I nearly didnt get up, just felt like lying down =/


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> yeah id be well upset! yeah and hopefully he'll get his bad back, it had his first piece of work in it, oops!
> 
> oh, not that kind of man - a friend lol.
> 
> yeah sounds like the levels are going well so far  planning on getting some sleep soon?
> 
> I really dont want another 7am hypo tonight  It was really bad, I nearly didnt get up, just felt like lying down =/



Hmm a man who's "just a friend " eh? they are the worst kind ! hehehe 

Yeah I'm tired tonight, it's been a few days since I've slept so I'm going to log 

off in a minute , if I don't it'll be morning again before I know it >> It's already 

morning but you know lol 

I hate lazy hypo's like that !! I've had ones where I've thought sod it I want 

to just sleep , tested and been in the 2's eeeeeekkkk. Do you have hypo stuff

next to your bed? I have stashes of stuff everywhere


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm a man who's "just a friend " eh? they are the worst kind ! hehehe
> 
> Yeah I'm tired tonight, it's been a few days since I've slept so I'm going to log off in a minute , if I don't it'll be morning again before I know it >> It's already morning but you know lol
> 
> I hate lazy hypo's like that !! I've had ones where I've thought sod it I want
> to just sleep , tested and been in the 2's eeeeeekkkk. Do you have hypo stuff
> next to your bed? I have stashes of stuff everywhere



haha yep they are. ive had enough of them 

a few days  you definitely should log off in a minute then.  Im definitely aiming to be in bed by 2am hehe.

Yeah it was really bad and felt like i was dropping so it's a good job i didnt fall asleep again  I felt too bad to test.

Hmm I keep my bag next to my bed which usually has glucotabs in it but ive ran out! had to make a chocolate milkshake and a peice of toast! it was difficult!  Need to get some more hypo stuff, oops!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yep they are. ive had enough of them
> 
> a few days  you definitely should log off in a minute then.  Im definitely aiming to be in bed by 2am hehe.
> 
> Yeah it was really bad and felt like i was dropping so it's a good job i didnt fall asleep again  I felt too bad to test.
> 
> Hmm I keep my bag next to my bed which usually has glucotabs in it but ive ran out! had to make a chocolate milkshake and a peice of toast! it was difficult!  Need to get some more hypo stuff, oops!



I've got enough hypo stuff to supply a bl**dy hospital  everytime I do my shopping I stock up on stuff . Don't you get Glucogel on your script? 
Right Twin I'm going to log off before I get stuck on Yahoo chatting all night >> again .Catch you later , get some sleep !! Night , take care xxx


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I've got enough hypo stuff to supply a bl**dy hospital  everytime I do my shopping I stock up on stuff . Don't you get Glucogel on your script?
> Right Twin I'm going to log off before I get stuck on Yahoo chatting all night >> again .Catch you later , get some sleep !! Night , take care xxx



nope, ive never even tried anything like glucogel. one day i'll go back to sleep and my mum will find me when she gets back from work  nah, i'll be fine 

oops, 4 mintutes till im supposed to be in bed!!

Hope you manage to get lots of sleep and you wake up to a decent level. dont put your alarm on 

Night xxx


----------



## Caroline

katie said:


> nope, ive never even tried anything like glucogel. one day i'll go back to sleep and my mum will find me when she gets back from work  nah, i'll be fine
> 
> oops, 4 mintutes till im supposed to be in bed!!
> 
> Hope you manage to get lots of sleep and you wake up to a decent level. dont put your alarm on
> 
> Night xxx



I forgot to put my alarm on lastnight...


----------



## Steff

morning hoep all is well with everyone 

hope W s ok for you after your 2 week break xx

croissant and glass of milk plz for me


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 6.7. .

Coffee please. And some change for the jukebox. 

I need a dose of Slade.


----------



## katie

Hello everyone, how are we today? 



Caroline said:


> I forgot to put my alarm on lastnight...



oh dear, did u make it in to work ok?


----------



## Tezzz

I'll have a pint of lime and soda please.

I'm dreading going back to W after 18 days off.....

Time to warm up the record player.


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> I'll have a pint of lime and soda please.
> 
> I'm dreading going back to W after 18 days off.....
> 
> Time to warm up the record player.



coming up  i'll have a diet coke, mm!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Katie,

Three hours till I scare them at W.

In the meantime I'm playing the original soundtrack to *Wayne's World*....

And the volume is UP


----------



## Steff

afternoon all well bath room is finally near compleation yayyyy


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff,

Do you want do our bathroom....? I hate DIY.

I'm still playing the Wayne's World soundtrack record. It's 17 years old! 

*Foxy Lady*  by Jimi Hendrix is blasting from the speakers!

*Feed My Frankenstein* by Alice Cooper is on next!

Must turn the volume up even more that one...


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> Three hours till I scare them at W.
> 
> In the meantime I'm playing the original soundtrack to *Wayne's World*....
> 
> And the volume is UP



hiya. hehe wayne's world, that's a classic 



steff09 said:


> afternoon all well bath room is finally near compleation yayyyy



wow, well done steff!  Ive been meaning to paint our hallway actually


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> Do you want do our bathroom....? I hate DIY.
> 
> ooo yes please give me the paint brush and show me the way Tez lol


----------



## Steff

katie;63365


wow said:


> i know i left the bathroom for 2 years and thought your looking dull , so i juzzed it up some what


----------



## Tezzz

Right must dash...

Ipod is charged and I'm off for a brisk walk come trot to some thumpin' tunes to get some endorphins going. 

I'm offski to W...ski.

PS This hug is for Steff..... 







Just don't tell her other half....


----------



## SacredHeart

Argh....day is long and stressful....oh for a quick stiff drink


----------



## Steff

cheers Tez hope work goes well, dont forget to look at the rota to see if you can make London,
awww


----------



## Steff

oooo im offski ,, laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

Good Evening Everyone I hope you are all well . Grr I'm in the middle of doing my friends hair , I've just spent ages pulling it through a highlightening cap  .Colour's on now , so hopefully when I wash it off shes not bald 
What's everyone been up to ?


----------



## Northerner

Hi AM - I've been making my diabotic! I'm sooooo rubbish at this sort of thing! Still, it's a laugh!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Good Evening Everyone I hope you are all well . Grr I'm in the middle of doing my friends hair , I've just spent ages pulling it through a highlightening cap  .Colour's on now , so hopefully when I wash it off shes not bald
> What's everyone been up to ?



hahaha! let's hope not! is it one of those kits that you buy from the shops?  

I was thinking of going red a while back, but then i decided to just go a bit light, like dark blonde... now I REALLY want to go red again lol.

ive been trying to get my CV done but I dont know how to make it into a less technical thing, i just want a crappy job for a few weeks, but my cv is really made for getting a proper IT job. urgh!

so instead ive made soup 

How are the levels twin? mine arent great and im worried my pen isnt working properly.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Hi AM - I've been making my diabotic! I'm sooooo rubbish at this sort of thing! Still, it's a laugh!



oh yes, i need to do some more work on mine at some point


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Hi AM - I've been making my diabotic! I'm sooooo rubbish at this sort of thing! Still, it's a laugh!



Oh nooo I've not even finished getting my stuff together , let alone thinking of a design !!  I was going to BEGGGG Twin for some ideas  she'd the artistic one hehe . When do they have to be ready for ?


----------



## am64

HI all... busy day but im top of thingsdogs walked...what alovely day...son topped up with pain killers poor lovey... shopping done,washing done, daughter picked up....we might have a good health care but NO public transport, but thats another rant...dinner is already bubbling on the stove..beef in mustard baked pots and LOADs of Low Carb greens and brussel spouts for me... yummy also best of all had NO crap food today and feeling fine.... Mines a very large one ! cheers


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh nooo I've not even finished getting my stuff together , let alone thinking of a design !!  I was going to BEGGGG Twin for some ideas  she'd the artistic one hehe . When do they have to be ready for ?



lol, let me know what materials you've got and i'll try to help you!



am64 said:


> HI all... busy day but im top of thingsdogs walked...what alovely day...son topped up with pain killers poor lovey... shopping done,washing done, daughter picked up....we might have a good health care but NO public transport, but thats another rant...dinner is already bubbling on the stove..beef in mustard baked pots and LOADs of Low Carb greens and brussel spouts for me... yummy also best of all had NO crap food today and feeling fine.... Mines a very large one ! cheers



aww, how is your son feeling today, poor thing 

Well done on not eating crap! ive just had some chocolate even though I _really_ want to lose some weight. My oh so supportive mother brought some crap home for me to eat, grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> hahaha! let's hope not! is it one of those kits that you buy from the shops?
> 
> I was thinking of going red a while back, but then i decided to just go a bit light, like dark blonde... now I REALLY want to go red again lol.
> 
> ive been trying to get my CV done but I dont know how to make it into a less technical thing, i just want a crappy job for a few weeks, but my cv is really made for getting a proper IT job. urgh!
> 
> so instead ive made soup
> 
> How are the levels twin? mine arent great and im worried my pen isnt working properly.




Heya Twin , no its a proper rubber cap and dye from the suppliers not a boxed one. 
I was thinking of going red a while ago ,I think I was talking to you in oneliners about it at the time , I'm so pale though so I chickened out and I'm still my natural **** blonde 
Defo go red Twin , it will really suit your colouring !!  
What soup have you made? I think I should eat something soon , you've just reminded me I haven't had anything yet today 
Have you tried kfc for a job? Sam got one , you should see if they will give you a few hours . Right brb >>>> time to wash off >>>>


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heya Twin , no its a proper rubber cap and dye from the suppliers not a boxed one.
> I was thinking of going red a while ago ,I think I was talking to you in oneliners about it at the time , I'm so pale though so I chickened out and I'm still my natural **** blonde
> Defo go red Twin , it will really suit your colouring !!
> What soup have you made? I think I should eat something soon , you've just reminded me I haven't had anything yet today
> Have you tried kfc for a job? Sam got one , you should see if they will give you a few hours . Right brb >>>> time to wash off >>>>::



red looks good on pastey people   Ooh where did you get the dye from? I want some pro stuff... hopefully I wont go bald either haha.  I always dye my own, can't afford the hairdresser's   really need to go and get my hair cut too though.

oops, yeah u should probably eat then.  I made sweetcorn soup.  I really want to make some carrot and orange, yum!

yeah could try somewhere like KFC, i'll take anything right now 

Goodluck, hope it looks good hehe.


----------



## am64

Katie for a simple cv layout

Name (in capitals and bold)
address
contact detailsphone email etc

date of birth


work experience (title in bold)
date and employers name in bold
brief Job description ie only one line 

date and employers name in bold
brief Job description ie only one line 


date and employers name (in bold)
brief Job description ie only one line 


Education (title in bold)
secondary school
college ?
short courses

additional information
ie a few interests

references (title in bold)


I hope this helps...if you wish i can send you my stepsons as a template


----------



## katie

aww thank you am!  that is a great help - I will use that as my template for a nice simple cv and send it off in the morning.  Thanks for taking the time to type it out for me xx


----------



## am64

katie said:


> aww thank you am!  that is a great help - I will use that as my template for a nice simple cv and send it off in the morning.  Thanks for taking the time to type it out for me xx



mines a large one... its called barter, your posts on this forum and chat with AM especially have kept me well entertained over the last 8 days i dont feel like a lonely diabetic any more ... so its my pleasure to return the favour XXX ps anyone need a house designing???


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> mines a large one... its called barter, your posts on this forum and chat with AM especially have kept me well entertained over the last 8 days i dont feel like a lonely diabetic any more ... so its my pleasure to return the favour XXX ps anyone need a house designing???



aww im glad we've entertained you 

are you an architect?


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> mines a large one... its called barter, your posts on this forum and chat with AM especially have kept me well entertained over the last 8 days i dont feel like a lonely diabetic any more ... so its my pleasure to return the favour XXX ps anyone need a house designing???



*Heya am , glad we've kept you entertained !!  theres no need to feel like a lonely diabetic anymore , We'll keep you company !! We are both totally mad though so be warned mwhahaha *


----------



## katie

haha yep 

how are the highlights looking twin?


----------



## am64

katie said:


> aww im glad we've entertained you
> 
> are you an architect?



i was trained as an architect but never finished my final profession part3 as i didnt manage stay in a job long enough...1990's recession + usually ending up telling the boss to f**K off... i now call myself an architecural designer


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya am , glad we've kept you entertained !!  theres no need to feel like a lonely diabetic anymore , We'll keep you company !! We are both totally mad though so be warned mwhahaha *



I think i realised that pretty quickly some time i tell you about my hair cuts as a student in the 80's and my adventures with...crazy colour and sugar soap!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> i was trained as an architect but never finished my final profession part3 as i didnt manage stay in a job long enough...1990's recession + usually ending up telling the boss to f**K off... i now call myself an architecural designer



you must be amazing at drawing then   I'm afraid we've already had a house designed and we've built it now, only took us 10 years!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha yep
> 
> how are the highlights looking twin?


All looks good Twin !! phew , shes still got hair , I think its really light but she wants it lighter  Hmmm I may be doing it AGAIN tomorrow !! Ive told her it'll go really dry , what can you do eh ! I think it needed 60 vol not 40 to lift it lighter . ahhh well .



am64 said:


> I think i realised that pretty quickly some time i tell you about my hair cuts as a student in the 80's and my adventures with...crazy colour and sugar soap!



Hehe sounds like you are as bad as us then !! welcome to the mad house am !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> All looks good Twin !! phew , shes still got hair , I think its really light but she wants it lighter  Hmmm I may be doing it AGAIN tomorrow !! Ive told her it'll go really dry , what can you do eh ! I think it needed 60 vol not 40 to lift it lighter . ahhh well .
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe sounds like you are as bad as us then !! welcome to the mad house am !!



are you some kind of hairdresser or something twin?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> are you some kind of hairdresser or something twin?!



Hehehe you'd bl**dy think so !!! I always get asked to do peoples hair , god knows why I'm useless  I wouldn't trust anyone with mine thats for sure !! hehe I go to the hairdressers even if its only for a trim !! I need a few inches off atm tho .


----------



## am64

super house wifey has to leave and finish making the tea ...see ya later X


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> super house wifey has to leave and finish making the tea ...see ya later X



Catch you later am  enjoy your tea !!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe you'd bl**dy think so !!! I always get asked to do peoples hair , god knows why I'm useless  I wouldn't trust anyone with mine thats for sure !! hehe I go to the hairdressers even if its only for a trim !! I need a few inches off atm tho .



haha  was gonna say can you do mine??

Id love to go on a course so I could do hair! I definitely need a cut, it's completely grown out. need a job first though, ideally!

I might go searching for professional hair colour, the reds in the shops are rubbish. uh oh, this could be the time i go bald lol.


----------



## katie

catch you later am xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha  was gonna say can you do mine??
> 
> Id love to go on a course so I could do hair! I definitely need a cut, it's completely grown out. need a job first though, ideally!
> 
> I might go searching for professional hair colour, the reds in the shops are rubbish. uh oh, this could be the time i go bald lol.



There are lots of professional suppliers , this is a shop called sally's , its whole sale but anyone can go in and you don't have to buy in bulk so its cool .  You'll have to see if there are any places close to you . Maybe you could get a catalogue sent so you could choose a red shade if they are all too far away to travel to.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I tell you all, I look forward to the day where i 'live to work' and more so, look forward to the day i can retire

today was awful

and cam someone tell me if a 30 minute break on a 9 hour shift is actually legal???


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> There are lots of professional suppliers , this is a shop called sally's , its whole sale but anyone can go in and you don't have to buy in bulk so its cool .  You'll have to see if there are any places close to you . Maybe you could get a catalogue sent so you could choose a red shade if they are all too far away to travel to.



oh cool, just looked it up and there is one in bournemouth   I'll see if there is a catalogue so i can choose my colour!



salmonpuff said:


> I tell you all, I look forward to the day where i 'live to work' and more so, look forward to the day i can retire
> 
> today was awful
> 
> and cam someone tell me if a 30 minute break on a 9 hour shift is actually legal???



yep unforunately it is more than legal  i think it's something like 20mins in any 6 hours you work.

Hope it isnt as bad next time you work!


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> I tell you all, I look forward to the day where i 'live to work' and more so, look forward to the day i can retire
> 
> today was awful
> 
> and cam someone tell me if a 30 minute break on a 9 hour shift is actually legal???



I think for a 9 hour shift you are entitled to 30 mins paid, and you can any more is unpaid im afraid. I do 9 hour shifts, lunch is one hour unpaid, but i get paid for my 30 minutes breaks. I know stinks


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh cool, just looked it up and there is one in bournemouth   I'll see if there is a catalogue so i can choose my color



Cool , let me know when you've done it !! youv'e got to show me what it looks like . How you doing for levels today Twin? I've put mine up in Low Carbers .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> yep unforunately it is more than legal  i think it's something like 20mins in any 6 hours you work.
> 
> Hope it isnt as bad next time you work!



well that stinks!!!! I thought it was supposed to be like 10 minutes for every 2 hours you do...hmmm

dang

I'm doing another 9 hours tomorrow...11.30-8.30 *sigh*


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Cool , let me know when you've done it !! youv'e got to show me what it looks like . How you doing for levels today Twin? I've put mine up in Low Carbers .



replied in the low carbing thread  

I will definitely show you. think i'll get my hair done first - im thinking of getting a fringe too but not sure. so many difficult decisions


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> well that stinks!!!! I thought it was supposed to be like 10 minutes for every 2 hours you do...hmmm
> 
> dang
> 
> I'm doing another 9 hours tomorrow...11.30-8.30 *sigh*



 hope it isn't too busy then!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I tell you all, I look forward to the day where i 'live to work' and more so, look forward to the day i can retire
> 
> today was awful
> 
> and cam someone tell me if a 30 minute break on a 9 hour shift is actually legal???



would possibly be contrivining the european work time directive ...but would need to read the fine print....sounds like another case of rip off britain to me tho'


----------



## Steff

evening am you ok


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

I think I'll pass on any booze tonight, just a diet coke for me please! Well, I'm now in my halls in Brighton and loving it. Freshers fortnight started on Monday. I have a freshers pub crawl T shirt...Got a great set of flatmates who are wonderful about the diabetes side of me. I use it as an excuse to not drink so all is well! I start lectures next Monday and now I've got my hands on something that'll make me look intelligent...a lab coat!  Right, I must be heading off as I'm due at a freshers party on Brighton pier in half an hour. 

Tom


----------



## Steff

hi tom nice to see ya, have a gd night wont u x


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I think I'll pass on any booze tonight, just a diet coke for me please! Well, I'm now in my halls in Brighton and loving it. Freshers fortnight started on Monday. I have a freshers pub crawl T shirt...Got a great set of flatmates who are wonderful about the diabetes side of me. I use it as an excuse to not drink so all is well! I start lectures next Monday and now I've got my hands on something that'll make me look intelligent...a lab coat!  Right, I must be heading off as I'm due at a freshers party on Brighton pier in half an hour.
> 
> Tom



bless Tom have fun...i am glad it worked out well with the flat mates...wonderful weather down there...real BRIGHTon


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> evening am you ok



hey steff feeling a bit better ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steff feeling a bit better ?



aye im fine ty, just ran down what spotifywas in that thread x  u ok?


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> aye im fine ty, just ran down what spotifywas in that thread x  u ok?



yeah cool feeling a bit like a supermum after being the mum from hell ...its good fancy a cider?


----------



## Steff

not for me ty im tea total i will have an apple tho


----------



## am64

sorry had to ask kids what ty means !!!lol


----------



## am64

re other thread i didnt want to hijack it so cheers teenage kids thought it was an illegel download site...but i dont mind downloads from the free stuff... me and hub dont download we just listen


----------



## Steff

same o/h does all that i just tell him what i wanna listen to

right im off to have quick shower and watch crimewatch see if i can spot mesell on it 

laters x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> same o/h does all that i just tell him what i wanna listen to
> 
> right im off to have quick shower and watch crimewatch see if i can spot mesell on it
> 
> laters x



haha thanks for letting us no... when we lived in centre of universe it was known as shop your neighbour !! heehee catch you later


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Evening People , all okies??*


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Good Evening People , all okies??*



hi Am im good eating some walnuts great little snacks for me


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> hi Am im good eating some walnuts great little snacks for me



MMmm I love them !! good healthy snack too am !! you ok honey?


----------



## am64

me well thanks tests up abit before tea...10.6 god only knows why..been snacking on olives and walnuts ...i suspect the multi seed roll i had for lunch at 3.15....thought it looked a bit too healthy...hows you hun ..have you heard from katie bit worried about her pen situation...


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> me well thanks tests up abit before tea...10.6 god only knows why..been snacking on olives and walnuts ...i suspect the multi seed roll i had for lunch at 3.15....thought it looked a bit too healthy...hows you hun ..have you heard from katie bit worried about her pen situation...



I was chatting to her b4 in the low carbers thread , I think shes changed her cartridge now , she will be ok , don't worry. 
Have you go MSN am ? we are both on there if you have it and want to add us . I also have Yahoo, and most of us are on Facebook.


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> I was chatting to her b4 in the low carbers thread , I think shes changed her cartridge now , she will be ok , don't worry.
> Have you go MSN am ? we are both on there if you have it and want to add us . I also have Yahoo, and most of us are on Facebook.



on the face book... listening to myspace jazz jamacia you just keep me hanging on...ill find ou how to do links soon...promise...good about katie


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> on the face book... listening to myspace jazz jamacia you just keep me hanging on...ill find ou how to do links soon...promise...good about katie



*Yeah she'll be fine , she know what shes doing . She'll be back later anyway . we both live on here most of the night . *


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yeah she'll be fine , she know what shes doing . She'll be back later anyway . we both live on here most of the night . *



ive noticed ...re face book if you want to pm the link ill try and make freinds ...im new to all this really...totally self taught


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> ive noticed ...re face book if you want to pm the link ill try and make freinds ...im new to all this really...totally self taught



I'm the same honey!! if you PM me your facebook Email  I will add you as a friend , no one can find me in a search as I have my security to high


----------



## katie

Hello guys.

I'm fine  Thanks for your concern, i'm 11.0 now, feeling really tired - i'm not used to going so high anymore!! Think i'll try to get an early night tonight!

You sleeping tonight twin? hehe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I'm fine  Thanks for your concern, i'm 11.0 now, feeling really tired - i'm not used to going so high anymore!! Think i'll try to get an early night tonight!
> 
> You sleeping tonight twin? hehe.



Hehehe I could do with some I think !! my friend asked if I was ill !! I said yeah Ive got a cold and she said , hmm you look worse than when you had DKA !! Yeah thanks for that !! cut me deep !! hehe 
Grrr i'm still on the rise !!! I'm 14.3 now ffs , I feel a correction coming on


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe I could do with some I think !! my friend asked if I was ill !! I said yeah Ive got a cold and she said , hmm you look worse than when you had DKA !! Yeah thanks for that !! cut me deep !! hehe
> Grrr i'm still on the rise !!! I'm 14.3 now ffs , I feel a correction coming on



oh no, looks like you need to up the insulin at meal times slightly! 

lol, looks like you definitely need some sleep tonight then, how rude hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh no, looks like you need to up the insulin at meal times slightly!
> 
> lol, looks like you definitely need some sleep tonight then, how rude hehe



Yeah seems so I worked the Carbs out at 5 1/2 units so took 7 as I spiked high last time , Hmm still didn't work . Double next time I think Grrr  I knew eating would spoil my good levels !!!! You feeling ok now Twin?


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah seems so I worked the Carbs out at 5 1/2 units so took 7 as I spiked high last time , Hmm still didn't work . Double next time I think Grrr  I knew eating would spoil my good levels !!!! You feeling ok now Twin?



noo u need to eat mooore! 

Yeah i feel ok, but reeaally tired   How is your throat, any better?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> noo u need to eat mooore!
> 
> Yeah i feel ok, but reeaally tired   How is your throat, any better?



You need to log off before midnight and get some sleep !!!!  Nooo it's still killing me It feels like Ive been chewing Glass , I dont feel that bad otherwise , just achy.


----------



## am64

katie said:


> noo u need to eat mooore!
> 
> Yeah i feel ok, but reeaally tired   How is your throat, any better?



why wont you eat hun ? you all told me how to do it?


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> why wont you eat hun ? you all told me how to do it?



*I just generally dont tend to eat much during the day , I dont have a big appetite  What I do eat is Low Carb and healthy though .*


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> You need to log off before midnight and get some sleep !!!!  Nooo it's still killing me It feels like Ive been chewing Glass , I dont feel that bad otherwise , just achy.



Yeah i will try to log off before midnight 

ouch, doesnt sound too good, hope it gets better sooon!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *I just generally dont tend to eat much during the day , I dont have a big appetite. What I do eat is Low Carb and healthy though .*



I think you should start eating breakfast, but i wont mention it again


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I just generally dont tend to eat much during the day , I dont have a big appetite  What I do eat is Low Carb and healthy though .*



sounds like my daughter she eats nothing but salad and fruit, but has a good meal in the evening...she wont touch any bread,pasta,rice,potatoes,..but eats carrots,swede,turnips and parsnips..


----------



## Steff

outta here nights xx


----------



## am64

ohh wow listening to LadyHaus! on myspace check out the bass...


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> outta here nights xx



nighty night hope you have a good sleep... by the way when i painted my downstairs loo i only had one colour...orange....and its all orange apart from floor...very easy to paint tho Xx


----------



## katie

wish i had a small appetite!! hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> sounds like my daughter she eats nothing but salad and fruit, but has a good meal in the evening...she wont touch any bread,pasta,rice,potatoes,..but eats carrots,swede,turnips and parsnips..



I'm abit like that only I rarely eat carrots as they are full of sugar , and Im not keen on swede unless its raw , eww turnips ! I dont eat any potatoes , rice or pasta . am have you got a profile pic up? and have you got a mark , as a friend , same last name as you? I want to make sure its you b4 I do an add req !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wish i had a small appetite!! hehe



*Mines not a naturally small one though Twin >> it took years of practise *


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm abit like that only I rarely eat carrots as they are full of sugar , and Im not keen on swede unless its raw , eww turnips ! I dont eat any potatoes , rice or pasta . am have you got a profile pic up? and have you got a mark , as a friend , same last name as you? I want to make sure its you b4 I do an add req !!



yeh thats my nephew who lives the life of fun on the south coast... ignore most of quotes etc its from my kids, freinds kids etc...didnt they realise when they made freinds with their parents that we'd be able to keep track of them Haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> yeh thats my nephew who lives the life of fun on the south coast... ignore most of quotes etc its from my kids, freinds kids etc...didnt they realise when they made freinds with their parents that we'd be able to keep track of them Haha



*Okies honey I'll add you now before I go off to correct my levels and make a Coffee , hehehe dont take any notice of mine either !  If you snoop in my pics I'm the pale blonde lol. *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Mines not a naturally small one though Twin >> it took years of practise *



oh yes, sorry!!

im hungry now. need a low calorie snack hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh yes, sorry!!
> 
> im hungry now. need a low calorie snack hehe



*Hehe Ive just sinned with a packet of Ready Salted  I'm going to correct now anywayyyyy so sod it !! Levels okies now Twin? *


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Okies honey I'll add you now before I go off to correct my levels and make a Coffee , hehehe dont take any notice of mine either !  If you snoop in my pics I'm the pale blonde lol. *



Ohh now ill have to take a peek...im sure you guess who is me and who are my beautiful kids...oh the white haired one is my mum!!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehe Ive just sinned with a packet of Ready Salted  I'm going to correct now anywayyyyy so sod it !! Levels okies now Twin? *



11 last time i checked. just going to do some crunches and see if im any lower afterwards 

mmm crisps! luck I dont have any


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i think its time for bed...specially with another epically long day ahead tomorrow.

nevermind

thursday i will be sleeping ALL DAY!

NIGHT ALL


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i think its time for bed...specially with another epically long day ahead tomorrow.
> 
> nevermind
> 
> thursday i will be sleeping ALL DAY!
> 
> NIGHT ALL



me too night all


----------



## katie

Goodnight Sam and am  xx


----------



## katie

katie said:


> 11 last time i checked. just going to do some crunches and see if im any lower afterwards
> 
> mmm crisps! luck I dont have any



wow, 6.3 now, looks like the exercise worked


----------



## Sugarbum

Sorry for a hello/goodbye and night all in the same post! But I have just waded through 8 pages of the pumpers thread . I think I have under-bolused too. Oh well, time will tell!

Hope you all sleep well!

Lou xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow, 6.3 now, looks like the exercise worked



Hmm Ive not corrected yet , just checked and I'm 10.3 so on my way down now !! wtf is going on !!??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm Ive not corrected yet , just checked and I'm 10.3 so on my way down now !! wtf is going on !!??



and you just ate crisps?! very random!  how long has it been since you ate that meal?


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> and you just ate crisps?! very random!  how long has it been since you ate that meal?



I ate at 5.46pm so a stupid peak !! yeah the Crisps wont hit my system yet though because of the fat in them so I will cover them and see what happens later and see if I need to correct .


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I ate at 5.46pm so a stupid peak !! yeah the Crisps wont hit my system yet though because of the fat in them so I will cover them and see what happens later and see if I need to correct .



ok goodluck, hope it comes down without a correction. I better TRY to sleep now. Hope you get some too. Goodnight xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> ok goodluck, hope it comes down without a correction. I better TRY to sleep now. Hope you get some too. Goodnight xx



Night Twin , yeah ill try lol xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*I cant sleep !! I really am starting to get bored now !! Thank god for James's Playlist !! Thanks James , it's keeping me sane atm   

I hope you are getting some sleep Twin !! *


----------



## Steff

gd morn all hope alls well x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning Everyone  Moody weather here today  *


----------



## VBH

Hmm this didn't take long to reach 600 posts.  You guys seriously need a chatroom or shout box...


...anyway you call this a pub?  There's not even any palm trees!
What you need is a good diabetic party....
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3999


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Here's the 600th post...

BG 5.9. That's better.

A coffee and toast and Marmite please. Wholegrain bread and no butter please.

Time to warm up the jukebox.

*Ballroom Blitz* by Sweet is first on....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

14.7 this morning  same time every ruddy week. Maybe on a tuesday night I should up my evening dose by a couple?

gaaaaaah

leaving for the W word (see what i'm doing there Tez...that word makes me feel ill) in 10  9 hours again today...I'm going to diiieeeeeeeee


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear that Sam.

Did you hypo in the night and bounce back up? 

What I found is if I eat too late at night then morning numbers can be a bit silly.

You need a hug. 

<<<<<<HUG>>>>>>>

(A small one in case Matt gets jealous!)


----------



## am64

morning alll yes i know its late...up with son with broken hand in night ...he was feeling very frightened as break feels very strange, muscle spasms...hes a guitarist and so is scared he wont be able to play anymore...taking him to see excellant GP later see if he can advise re pain/spasms....ahhh poor honey hes 15 and still needs mum in night bless, have a large one please landlord so i can takle the washing...


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> morning alll yes i know its late...up with son with broken hand in night ...he was feeling very frightened as break feels very strange, muscle spasms...hes a guitarist and so is scared he wont be able to play anymore...taking him to see excellant GP later see if he can advise re pain/spasms....ahhh poor honey hes 15 and still needs mum in night bless, have a large one please landlord so i can takle the washing...



*Heya am , you ok today honey?? sounds like youv'e been busy already !! 

I hope his hand heals quickly for him  Miserable weather here today , I wont 

be hanging any washing out *


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya am , you ok today honey?? sounds like youv'e been busy already !!
> 
> I hope his hand heals quickly for him  Miserable weather here today , I wont
> 
> be hanging any washing out *



welll my hubby strapped a fishing umbrella over our rotary drier so now i can wash rain or shine ...needed with my houseful
hows you AM did you get some sleep?


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> welll my hubby strapped a fishing umbrella over our rotary drier so now i can wash rain or shine ...needed with my houseful
> hows you AM did you get some sleep?



Hey thats a good idea !! I could do with doing that 

Errrmm no I didnt bother going to bed Ive been chatting on Yahoo all night with 

a friend  I will go to bed tonight though .


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey thats a good idea !! I could do with doing that
> 
> Errrmm no I didnt bother going to bed Ive been chatting on Yahoo all night with
> 
> a friend  I will go to bed tonight though .



do you sleep during the day?


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> do you sleep during the day?



*No never ,Twin does sometimes , I  can never sleep if its light . Plus I work anyway lol *


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *No never ,Twin does sometimes , I  can never sleep if its light . Plus I work anyway lol *



Ive tried to stop it, it was more to do with feeling crap tho....but still good at mo  off to walk doggys and shop...then the docs...then pik up daughter then home so line one up for me at about 4.30ish i'll need it by then takecare all X


----------



## Steff

afternoon all , crap weather arghhhhh my poor hair looks a right clip grr.Does anyone know how Heidi is??.


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> afternoon all , crap weather arghhhhh my poor hair looks a right clip grr.Does anyone know how Heidi is??.



I was going to ask the same thing Steff! Heidi! You're not 'secret drinking' in the corner are you? Hope you are OK and can rejoin us soon - you've been gone for ages! We miss you!


----------



## Freddie99

Good afternoon all,

Just had my freshers fair up at Brighton race course. Much free rubbish. I've got a trial for the rugby team and I'm looking at joining the OTC. If I recall correctly they won't allow diabetics to join but hopefully it'll be worth a chance and I might get in. Fingers crossed for that one. I now have a David Bowie - esque face painting thing over one of my eyes. 

Tom


----------



## Steff

hey tom x nice to see you


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I was going to ask the same thing Steff! Heidi! You're not 'secret drinking' in the corner are you? Hope you are OK and can rejoin us soon - you've been gone for ages! We miss you!



I think AM has spoken to Heidi recently.  The last I heard she was still ill  but she was glad we hadn't forgotten about her 



Tom Hreben said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Just had my freshers fair up at Brighton race course. Much free rubbish. I've got a trial for the rugby team and I'm looking at joining the OTC. If I recall correctly they won't allow diabetics to join but hopefully it'll be worth a chance and I might get in. Fingers crossed for that one. I now have a David Bowie - esque face painting thing over one of my eyes.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom, missed you the other day - so glad you are loving uni and your new flatmates 

Goodluck with the rugby try-outs!


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Steff, 

Good to be back even though I haven't been away for long!

Hi Katie,

Thank you, yeah, the flatmates are a great bunch

Tom


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> 14.7 this morning  same time every ruddy week. Maybe on a tuesday night I should up my evening dose by a couple?
> 
> gaaaaaah
> 
> leaving for the W word (see what i'm doing there Tez...that word makes me feel ill) in 10  9 hours again today...I'm going to diiieeeeeeeee



that sucks  how are your levels during the day now sam, still low?  Hope work isn't too painful today!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *No never ,Twin does sometimes , I  can never sleep if its light . Plus I work anyway lol *



lol yep i always fall asleep during the day!  but like you am, I feel awful afterwards so I tryyyy not to!

AM you need to sleep tonight 

Today ive woken up with a really bad headache, ive taken pills but theyve done nothing.  I think it's because I was low for hours whilst I was asleep.  I heard my mum get up really early and I felt low but just went back to sleep (oops) then eventually got up and tested & I was 3.3.  Struggling to do anything now


----------



## Steff

hello katie hows you


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> Good to be back even though I haven't been away for long!
> 
> Hi Katie,
> 
> Thank you, yeah, the flatmates are a great bunch
> 
> Tom



hehe feels like you've been gone fore ages  as long as you have good flatmates everything will be great   Being stuck with people you dont get on with is the worst thing ever!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hello katie hows you



hi hun, im ok thanks.  i have a bad headache that wont go away though! more pills soon i thing.  how are you?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> hi hun, im ok thanks.  i have a bad headache that wont go away though! more pills soon i thing.  how are you?



aww nowt worse then one of those dam things , my headache las just left the building to play with his mates lol, yeah im fine thx , just had to make thread for poor northener we let his 4000th post go past


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> aww nowt worse then one of those dam things , my headache las just left the building to play with his mates lol, yeah im fine thx , just had to make thread for poor northener we let his 4000th post go past



haha luckily I haven't got one of 'those' headaches  Glad you are fine. Oh noo, I didnt notice, better get on over to that thread hehe x


----------



## Steff

anyone aboot


----------



## Corrine

Hi Steff how you doing?


----------



## Steff

hello Corrine im fine how are you ?


----------



## Corrine

Not bad thanks - just biding my time until I can leave the office!


----------



## Steff

gosh that was a quick reply lol, have you got any plans for weekend yet?


----------



## Steff

im heading for a little nap while i get the chance i feel so tired, catch you later Corrine x


----------



## Corrine

Nah - had a busy one last weekend as my brother and his wife were visiting so am planning a quiet one this weekend.  What about you?


----------



## Corrine

Laters Steff - hope you feel better.


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> im heading for a little nap while i get the chance i feel so tired, catch you later Corrine x



have a good kip steff X


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> have a good kip steff X



off to cook T. Pan haggerty, sausage and beans with low sugar/salt beans and low fat sausage 4 me made by my butchers own fair hands... i am very lucky to have such good food available ....catch you later X


----------



## Steff

good evening everyone , all good ?? rain rain rain grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good evening everyone , all good ?? rain rain rain grrrrrrrrrrr



still cooking so just a swift half landlord....steff check your PM


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> still cooking so just a swift half landlord....steff check your PM



cheers am i replied x wats for tea then??


----------



## katie

helloo

I just had homemade fish pie, yum!


----------



## Steff

mmmmmm sounds good ,I   made those apple crisps alison said about i loved them everyone else hated them lol

back later off to have bath and then watch a dvd x


----------



## katie

mmm they sound good, especially with cinnamon. catch you later steff x


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Evening Everyone , all okies?  Headache from hell here >>ouch  *


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> cheers am i replied x wats for tea then??



Hi steff had pan haggerty low cal sausage and low salt/sugar beans, yummy !

such a good girl food wise still no crap! smoked salmon on whole meal bread 4 lunch ...it was cheaper to buy smoked salmon than ham ...and much better for me!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear that Sam.
> 
> Did you hypo in the night and bounce back up?
> 
> What I found is if I eat too late at night then morning numbers can be a bit silly.
> 
> You need a hug.
> 
> <<<<<<HUG>>>>>>>
> 
> (A small one in case Matt gets jealous!)



hmmmm, probably. Though I went to bed on 10...strange. Always happens on a wednesday morning too. Hehe, hugs always welcome, though keep it hush around matt 

we had a bomb scare at west quay today. It was quite cool! Not cool in that it could have been a bomb but cool in that we got an unexpected break!! I also found out today that some nasty people who work there think its funny to switch the coke/diet coke tubes around!!!!!! And I ended up coming home early because some nasty piece of work decided to really upset me!

Oh well, I'm half way through my week. Still over 40 hours!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hi Sam , are you ok honey ? Who upset you ?  Swapping the tubes round is bloody stupid !!! Ba****** !!! Good job I don't work there !!*


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> hmmmm, probably. Though I went to bed on 10...strange. Always happens on a wednesday morning too. Hehe, hugs always welcome, though keep it hush around matt
> 
> we had a bomb scare at west quay today. It was quite cool! Not cool in that it could have been a bomb but cool in that we got an unexpected break!! I also found out today that some nasty people who work there think its funny to switch the coke/diet coke tubes around!!!!!! And I ended up coming home early because some nasty piece of work decided to really upset me!
> 
> Oh well, I'm half way through my week. Still over 40 hours!!!!



ohh thats a bit S**T are you ok? still least you got off early...look for a new job asap!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hi Sam , are you ok honey ? Who upset you ?  Swapping the tubes round is bloody stupid !!! Ba****** !!! Good job I don't work there !!*





			
				am64 said:
			
		

> ohh thats a bit S**T are you ok? still least you got off early...look for a new job asap!



Yeah I'm ok now, I had a bit of a blubber outside the back door and a bit of a rant. Basically I was just sweeping up, trying to get the front all clean ready for the close. Which come on, lets face it, isn't hard. I worked at maccys for 5 years, I think I know how to do it! But instead this guy Santos starts yelling at me, telling me I'm doing it wrong and saying I'm really stupid and won't ever do anything with my life  hence the upsetness. The manager called me into the office and said she'd have a word and also let Keith (the cool manager) know tomorrow and said I could go home and told me to get a nice rest. Its a shame because I was having a pretty good time with all the other people who were there - Ali and Dev are proper awesome and really looked after me when I was upset bless them!

As for the tubes being swopped round, well...lets just say I won't ever be having a soft drink from there ever again, just stick to the water!!! I was so shocked as since being there I've served about 5 diabetics!!!! All of whom have asked me if the drink if definitely diet cuz of the condition! 

as for the new job, its first on my priority list. I keep checking waterstones website as theyve got some jobs in west quay coming up apparently, and have recently applied to boots aswell


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Awww I'm sorry that one stupid ignorant person wrecked your day for you !! Grrr they obviously feel inferior to you , probably because you have a good education and intelligence ! Ignore them!! At least the others were nice to you  Eeeek I wonder if they do that in some Maccys ? I've had Diet Cokes before and not been able to drink them as they have tasted too sweet  Good luck with Waterstones , ah a bookshop , heaven  *


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Yeah I'm ok now, I had a bit of a blubber outside the back door and a bit of a rant. Basically I was just sweeping up, trying to get the front all clean ready for the close. Which come on, lets face it, isn't hard. I worked at maccys for 5 years, I think I know how to do it! But instead this guy Santos starts yelling at me, telling me I'm doing it wrong and saying I'm really stupid and won't ever do anything with my life  hence the upsetness. The manager called me into the office and said she'd have a word and also let Keith (the cool manager) know tomorrow and said I could go home and told me to get a nice rest. Its a shame because I was having a pretty good time with all the other people who were there - Ali and Dev are proper awesome and really looked after me when I was upset bless them!
> 
> As for the tubes being swopped round, well...lets just say I won't ever be having a soft drink from there ever again, just stick to the water!!! I was so shocked as since being there I've served about 5 diabetics!!!! All of whom have asked me if the drink if definitely diet cuz of the condition!
> 
> as for the new job, its first on my priority list. I keep checking waterstones website as theyve got some jobs in west quay coming up apparently, and have recently applied to boots aswell



Well the managers will know about that now. It understand how difficult it can be dealing with D**K***Ds but it sounds like you've got some good alys there aswell..let the management deal with it for you, dont be scared of santos dont let him bully you cos thats all he is and hes been caught out!!


----------



## katie

wow that really isnt cool! what bastards!

Glad there are a few nice people there to look after you


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> wow that really isnt cool! what bastards!
> 
> Glad there are a few nice people there to look after you



*Language Twin!!! You'll get Northe'd *


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Awww I'm sorry that one stupid ignorant person wrecked your day for you !! Grrr they obviously feel inferior to you , probably because you have a good education and intelligence ! Ignore them!! At least the others were nice to you  Eeeek I wonder if they do that in some Maccys ? I've had Diet Cokes before and not been able to drink them as they have tasted too sweet  Good luck with Waterstones , ah a bookshop , heaven  *



haha, thats what i thought. Problem with me is that when im super tired, emotions get the better of me. I might ask keith to just not schedule me when that irritating little f*****t is working. Plus, he's foreign and not to be racist or rude or anything, but he's just a nasty piece of work who looks down on women and people who are clever than him.

Yeah ive had that plenty of times too. Problem with KFC aswell is that they have pepsi which always tastes sweeter than coke. I can never tell the difference between diet and normal pepsi even though i prefer it.

Haha, heaven indeed. Well heaven compared to this place and hopefully without the added dragon


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Language Twin!!! You'll get Northe'd *



haha sorry twin!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> haha sorry twin!



*Shh I think you got away with it Twin  You ok today? Ive had pretty good levels today  I may of fkd that up now with a small indulgence though Grr *


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> haha sorry twin!



You will be!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Shh I think you got away with it Twin You ok today? Ive had pretty good levels today I may of fkd that up now with a small indulgence though Grr*



not great today  in fact im thinking of going to bed in a minute.  I think I was hypo while I was sleeping for ages last night, only a bit - 3.3. but I woke to a massive headache and it didnt go away even with 4 pills  levels have been above 10 too and I feel too bad to do exercise GRR.

Glad your levels have been good  been up to much?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> You will be!



damn, i was caught


----------



## insulinaddict09

salmonpuff said:


> haha, thats what i thought. Problem with me is that when im super tired, emotions get the better of me. I might ask keith to just not schedule me when that irritating little f*****t is working. Plus, he's foreign and not to be racist or rude or anything, but he's just a nasty piece of work who looks down on women and people who are clever than him.
> 
> Yeah ive had that plenty of times too. Problem with KFC aswell is that they have pepsi which always tastes sweeter than coke. I can never tell the difference between diet and normal pepsi even though i prefer it.
> 
> Haha, heaven indeed. Well heaven compared to this place and hopefully without the added dragon



*Hmm I know exactly what you mean !! saying that there are enough British guys who are intimidated by a woman with a brain and that pretty much sums up what us women have to put up with ! Grrr . Yrah it would be good to have a different shift to that idiot failing that next time he says something like that I find a punch in the mouth usually remedies the situation ! hehe 
Eek yeah Waterstones , Books , minus Dragon would be awesome lol 
I hope you have a better day tomorrow honey !! Hey has Matt heard back about the job yet? *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> damn, i was caught



*Ooops I tried to warn you Twin !!! Phew at least I was innocent for once *


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> not great today  in fact im thinking of going to bed in a minute.  I think I was hypo while I was sleeping for ages last night, only a bit - 3.3. but I woke to a massive headache and it didnt go away even with 4 pills levels have been above 10 too and I feel too bad to do exercise GRR.
> 
> Glad your levels have been good  been up to much?



*Aww poor you !! I've got a headache from hell tonight too  Mines that fact I haven't slept since hmmm whenever , I cant remember . I wouldnt bother to do anything if you feel like that , get an early night !! and no sneaking on here at 2 am !! I caught you ! hehe  I've been working alllllllllll day today , Ive got lots done so I am having a couple of hours off tomorrow to see some daylight !! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Aww poor you !! I've got a headache from hell tonight too  Mines that fact I haven't slept since hmmm whenever , I cant remember . I wouldnt bother to do anything if you feel like that , get an early night !! and no sneaking on here at 2 am !! I caught you ! hehe  I've been working alllllllllll day today , Ive got lots done so I am having a couple of hours off tomorrow to see some daylight !! *



not fair is it   Hope you get some good sleep tonight.

Yeah dont think i can manage exercise right now so i'll get an early night and try again in the morning! lol yep you totally caught me  hopefully I wont do that again tonight!

hehe think i could do with some daylight too! so im going to get my prescription tomorrow haha, fun times.

right I'm going to attempt to log off now  Goodnight everyone! xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> not fair is it   Hope you get some good sleep tonight.
> 
> Yeah dont think i can manage exercise right now so i'll get an early night and try again in the morning! lol yep you totally caught me  hopefully I wont do that again tonight!
> 
> hehe think i could do with some daylight too! so im going to get my prescription tomorrow haha, fun times.
> 
> right I'm going to attempt to log off now  Goodnight everyone! xx



*Night Twin , have a good sleep and I hope you feel better tomorrow . Take care xxx *


----------



## am64

hey the pubs empty!


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> hey the pubs empty!



*Nah I'm in the corner with a Vodka lol *


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Nah I'm in the corner with a Vodka lol *



thought so...im hopefully off to bed son has just bashed hand again in pain so needs some tlc night


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> thought so...im hopefully off to bed son has just bashed hand again in pain so needs some tlc night



*Oh Nooo I hope he is okay ! catch you tomorrow honey , night take care xx A.M *


----------



## Tezzz

Hi everybody.

I feel a chocolate croissant and a nice cup of tea coming on today...

First up on the jukebox today is *Walk like an Egyptian* by The Bangles. I just love the bongs in it...


----------



## am64

hi Tez  champange all round...ive got a job interview!! its for the BIG BED company..2 days a week ?70 a day ...cool perfect fro a D can get a kip on a choice of HUGE beds!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Congratulations!!!

Barman - more champers please!

I'm really pleased for you.

I've put *Congratulations* by Cliff Richard on the record player for you.


----------



## Steff

good mornign tez good morning am, fingers crossed for you and the interview hope it goes well , whens the interview ? x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good mornign tez good morning am, fingers crossed for you and the interview hope it goes well , whens the interview ? x



on wednesday next week...www.thebigbedcompany.co.uk ....ha ha got to shopping and walk dogs...then off to see hand surgeon with son so i be back later XX


----------



## Steff

bye bye catch you later xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all! day off today so I've just got up. mmmmmmmm sleep. Woke to 3.3 though hmmmm. Bizaare. Nevermind. 

Can I have a coffee please?


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> morning all! day off today so I've just got up. mmmmmmmm sleep. Woke to 3.3 though hmmmm. Bizaare. Nevermind.
> 
> Can I have a coffee please?



one coffee coming up 

I woke to 3.3 yesterday and 3.2 today?! not sure whats going on, didn't feel as bad today as I did yesterday though!

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## Steff

hey everyone x

hows your headache katie


----------



## Tezzz

Right Gang,

Time to scare the public soon...

Before I go I'm gonna give 12" of *Flashdance (What A Feeling)* some *serious* welly on the record player....

I've closed the windows....

*High Energy *by Evelyn Thomas is on after that then I have to scoot...


----------



## Steff

lol laters tez have a gudun xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hey everyone x
> 
> hows your headache katie



Hi steff.  Still had the headache this morning but think it's ok not thanks 

Hope you are well today.



brightontez said:


> Right Gang,
> 
> Time to scare the public soon...
> 
> Before I go I'm gonna give 12" of *Flashdance (What A Feeling)* some *serious* welly on the record player....
> 
> I've closed the windows....
> 
> *High Energy *by Evelyn Thomas is on after that then I have to scoot...



hehe only just realised the other day that the woman who stars in Flashdance is Bette from L Word! amazing!

right, im off to the doctor's! xx


----------



## Steff

yer ty im fine katie , good luck at docs x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HURRAY I HAVE A NEW DOCTOR!!!! they seem pretty good, but we shall see. They took my weight and it was 55 though i have no idea whether thats good or bad. And blood pressue (done on a REALLY COOL machine) was 122/77, is that good??????

Phoning tomorrow morning before work to make an appointment for next week to get the script sorted finally. Hopefully they won't balls it up!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> HURRAY I HAVE A NEW DOCTOR!!!! they seem pretty good, but we shall see. They took my weight and it was 55 though i have no idea whether thats good or bad. And blood pressue (done on a REALLY COOL machine) was 122/77, is that good??????
> 
> Phoning tomorrow morning before work to make an appointment for next week to get the script sorted finally. Hopefully they won't balls it up!



Great news Sam - hope this lot are better than the last! That BP reading is pretty much perfect! They say to go no higher than 130/80.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Great news Sam - hope this lot are better than the last! That BP reading is pretty much perfect! They say to go no higher than 130/80.



oh goooood, I'm glad. I saw big numbers and got scared XD 

Its the one on Hill Lane Northe, seems pretty nice and big with some top notch equipment! To get my BP I had to stick my whole arm in this machine, it...was...AWESOME!

Just done a new blog post! Its been a while since I posted anything decent on there!


----------



## am64

finally back from hospital...son with broken hand a lot better they took heavy cast off and put it in a split much lighter ...+ gave him mega pain killers to help....I am sooo tired so will have a liitle lie down on the sofa in the far corner of bar till hubby comes home..Northerner could i have a long straw with that pint of cider so i can drink lying down...


----------



## Steff

aww am you have yourself a nice 40 winks hun


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> yer ty im fine katie , good luck at docs x



They got my prescription wrong, only prescribed 1 box of test strips, grr! I'll try again tomorrow 



salmonpuff said:


> ... They took my weight and it was 55 though i have no idea whether thats good or bad. And blood pressue (done on a REALLY COOL machine) was 122/77, is that good??????



I can confirm you weigh a pefect amount  and have a good blood presure, wish I had those readings 



am64 said:


> finally back from hospital...son with broken hand a lot better they took heavy cast off and put it in a split much lighter ...+ gave him mega pain killers to help....I am sooo tired so will have a liitle lie down on the sofa in the far corner of bar till hubby comes home..Northerner could i have a long straw with that pint of cider so i can drink lying down...



aww glad they gave him something better for the pain, enjoy your lie down x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oooooooooh contemplating cooking dinner - bockwurst sausages and mash tonight, only because lidl had sold out of bratwurst *grumble*

but first tea...and washing up

and ive just realised my computer has been on aaaaaallllllll day...oops


----------



## am64

cheers steff enjoyed that 40 winks.. 
salmon puff ...i got home and 2xolder teenagers hadnt wash up for all day and last night Ahhhhh but ones working 7AM-1PM other just started art foundation and did make all the different salads for tea...potato& spring onion .waldolf with the freash walnuts from woods.. avocado ?1.29 fot 8 perfectly ripe...beetroot ...and a green salad ...we had with chicken drumsticks from butcher...got to test my levels but still not had any crap food ...apart from in hospitail when felt week/hungrey so brought prawn sndwich  ohh felt the rush of preservative almost instandly..yak yak yak...give me a vodka pleeeeeese...


----------



## katie

went out for dinner and ive had two pints, now i could easily go to sleep - so ive found the solution to my sleep problems, 2 pints every night 

coffee please!


----------



## am64

katie said:


> went out for dinner and ive had two pints, now i could easily go to sleep - so ive found the solution to my sleep problems, 2 pints every night
> 
> coffee please!



as northerners poem says have some food aswell...northerner if you are there send her the link to beerocoaster poem it worked for me...


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> as northerners poem says have some food aswell...northerner if you are there send her the link to beerocoaster poem it worked for me...



hehe must have missed that one! ive eaten loads though, starting to think im a total lightweight  I should be a lady and have half pints


----------



## am64

katie said:


> hehe must have missed that one! ive eaten loads though, starting to think im a total lightweight  I should be a lady and have half pints



B******ks (sorry northern talking like the youngsters here!) its cheaper to buy pints


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> B******ks (sorry northern talking like the youngsters here!) its cheaper to buy pints



dont worry, i wouldnt buy halfs really!


----------



## Steff

goodnight all in a pisser of a lull 2night , sleep well and t.c


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> goodnight all in a pisser of a lull 2night , sleep well and t.c



goodnight steff xx


----------



## am64

night steff...just wondering if you were around...have a lovely Kip XX


----------



## katie

work tomorrow, better sleep!

goodnight all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i too best be off to bed! Work tomorrow, 12-8 ouch. At least its payday!!!

night all


----------



## am64

night alll


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> night alll



*Night Peeps *


----------



## Tezzz

Goodnight all.

Toodle pip


----------



## Tezzz

Morning!

Coffee please. And some chocolate wafer biscuits!


----------



## Freddie99

Morning,

Tea, Julie Andrews please barman. Just to say hello. Since my freshers fair on wednesday I've been serisouly thinking about joining the UOTC. This is a branch of the territorial army that is specifically for university students. Recalling my past dealings with the UOTC when I was exploring the idea last year I believe that diabetics aren't allowed to join. I might just have to give this a crack. If I do get in it should help my own campaign a little more. I'm really setteling into uni life. I love Brighton. Such a wonderful and fun place.

Tom


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning,
> 
> Tea, Julie Andrews please barman. Just to say hello. Since my freshers fair on wednesday I've been serisouly thinking about joining the UOTC. This is a branch of the territorial army that is specifically for university students. Recalling my past dealings with the UOTC when I was exploring the idea last year I believe that diabetics aren't allowed to join. I might just have to give this a crack. If I do get in it should help my own campaign a little more. I'm really setteling into uni life. I love Brighton. Such a wonderful and fun place.
> 
> Tom



whatch out they dont call you up....like i seem to recall they did to other TAs a few years back....its one thing practicing in the woods here, to ending up in afganistan or iraq oooor maybe iran now things are striring up there..
just refill the bottle landlord ..
ps glad you having good time in brighton....


----------



## Steff

hya all just popping in before i go back to W 
hope everyones well, from 2morrow morning i get the whole weekend to myself yippeeeeeee cant wait , hi am,tom and tez hope u good


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hya all just popping in before i go back to W
> hope everyones well, from 2morrow morning i get the whole weekend to myself yippeeeeeee cant wait , hi am,tom and tez hope u good



haha i was just wondering if you on line...what you be having? sounds like the weekend s started early ...X


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> haha i was just wondering if you on line...what you be having? sounds like the weekend s started early ...X



i got some smoked ham sarnys on malted bread with light philidelphia


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> i got some smoked ham sarnys on malted bread with light philidelphia



excellant lunch...what you going to do with your freedom...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> excellant lunch...what you going to do with your freedom...



im trying to get a m8 of mine over she got a new job and new hours so she always tired , but told her she can stay over and crash at mine but she is umming and arriing i promised her id not  cook lol that might swing it


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning,
> 
> Tea, Julie Andrews please barman. Just to say hello. Since my freshers fair on wednesday I've been serisouly thinking about joining the UOTC. This is a branch of the territorial army that is specifically for university students. Recalling my past dealings with the UOTC when I was exploring the idea last year I believe that diabetics aren't allowed to join. I might just have to give this a crack. If I do get in it should help my own campaign a little more. I'm really setteling into uni life. I love Brighton. Such a wonderful and fun place.
> 
> Tom



Sorry Tom, The mob won't let you in with diabetes. Not in active service anyway. 

You might make it as a pen pusher away from the front lines.


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> im trying to get a m8 of mine over she got a new job and new hours so she always tired , but told her she can stay over and crash at mine but she is umming and arriing i promised her id not  cook lol that might swing it



I bet your cooking is better than mine...


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> im trying to get a m8 of mine over she got a new job and new hours so she always tired , but told her she can stay over and crash at mine but she is umming and arriing i promised her id not  cook lol that might swing it



cool have fun and mainly chill..do things you just cant do when the Fam around...heehee 
I think im going to spend some time checking out about this stopping prescibing test strips re william thread have you seen the letter he got ...it was appauling..


----------



## am64

off to make lunch butternut squah soup today, made locally with No dodgy stuff in and NO SUGAR!!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> off to make lunch butternut squah soup today, made locally with No dodgy stuff in and NO SUGAR!!



Sounds too healthy for me.... 

Nope, I think I'll make some soup tomorrow and take it to W.... It'll have to be a low carb soup though. Perhaps something like Cauliflower, mushroom and Broccoli.

Just put *Wow* on the record player with plenty of welly. Now that feels better!


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> whatch out they dont call you up....like i seem to recall they did to other TAs a few years back....its one thing practicing in the woods here, to ending up in afganistan or iraq oooor maybe iran now things are striring up there..
> just refill the bottle landlord ..
> ps glad you having good time in brighton....



The only call up liability for the OTC is in case of the third world war breaking out so I think I'm pretty safe there! My own little thing hasn't succeeded, if it had I would have joined the TA and be more liable for call up. A year out of uni in the desert I wouldn't mind that, I'd get a cracking tan!


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> The only call up liability for the OTC is in case of the third world war breaking out so I think I'm pretty safe there! My own little thing hasn't succeeded, if it had I would have joined the TA and be more liable for call up. A year out of uni in the desert I wouldn't mind that, I'd get a cracking tan!



Phew...thats ok then ...its just playing then..? re sun tan ..brighton should sort that out for you!


----------



## Steff

helloooooooo all well managed to pursuade m8 to come see me 2morro but she dnt wanna stay over , what a lightweight 


whats everyone else upto this weekend? x


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> Phew...thats ok then ...its just playing then..? re sun tan ..brighton should sort that out for you!



Playing but basically paid to play. You get the same rates as a TA soldier.


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> helloooooooo all well managed to pursuade m8 to come see me 2morro but she dnt wanna stay over , what a lightweight
> 
> 
> whats everyone else upto this weekend? x



I shall be writing an essay on Alzheimers, Schizophrenia, Memory and Learning Ability and also designing an experiment around the phrase 'chocolate affects mood'.  

Oh joy.....


----------



## Steff

oooooh good luck sounds alot to cram into a weekend


----------



## Corrine

I'm def gonna need it!  And I'd much rather be out (or in) with friends!  Thank you


----------



## Steff

if it helps i have to cut the grass and shampoo the carpet


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> if it helps i have to cut the grass and shampoo the carpet



Don't get them mixed up!


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> if it helps i have to cut the grass and shampoo the carpet
> 
> Oooh actually I think I'd rather be writing essays!  At least I can have a glass or two of wine whilst doing so.....actually I may get a higher mark if I do that lol!


----------



## Steff

lolz northener now cmon im fem i know the diffirence


----------



## am64

hi all just in for quicky pint of whiskey and coke please...cooking dinns boiled bacon cabbage green beans and mash...will neeed attention pretty soon all fam ily arriving back fron various jobs college etc...


----------



## Steff

mm sounds delish we got pizza tonight


----------



## am64

do you make your own


----------



## Steff

I do , o/h and son have goddfella ones, i got pizza base,tomato sauce , chives ham mushrooms and slices of chopped up beef and some red pepper.


----------



## am64

brill my hubby makes them and the base with a simple recepie like pastry but uses olive oil and chopped up olives and add to mix...roll out quite thin ...ummm thats tea for tommorrow sorted !


----------



## Steff

right well it wont cook itself 

catch you later x


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

just a quick line to say that I'm still alive and enjoying a rather lovely pint at the moment before going out with my flat mates. This should be interesting to see my HbA1C in two months time whether it's gone up or down. I'll be taking bets nearer the time!

Tom


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!
> 
> just a quick line to say that I'm still alive and enjoying a rather lovely pint at the moment before going out with my flat mates. This should be interesting to see my HbA1C in two months time whether it's gone up or down. I'll be taking bets nearer the time!
> 
> Tom



hey tom ...Diabetics have fun aswell ...!!! Im tonight having a few wisky and cokes... but keeping up with northerners poem 'beerocoaster ' and carbohydrates ...


----------



## tracey w

Hi all,

just to let you know off on my hols (did i mention tht already ), will catch you all in a few days, take care xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

pmsl catch u thursday tracey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx tc


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just to let you know off on my hols (did i mention tht already ), will catch you all in a few days, take care xxxxxxxxxxx



Have a great time Tracey!!!


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just to let you know off on my hols (did i mention tht already ), will catch you all in a few days, take care xxxxxxxxxxx




woo have fun Tracey - hope you don't have to think about the big D very much. see you in a few days xxx


----------



## bev

Make mine a stiff one - and while your at it - I'll have a glass of champers please....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Large glass of wine please barman, its been a tough day and tears were cried again at work but this time over some nasty piece of work customer. Nevermind, all was well in the end. I'm exhausted and now have 5 days before my next day off. Alas, today was payday and I suffered epically at the hands of emergency tax!!! Now dinner is in the oven and I just want to chill.

Had a rather large hypo at work again today, they made me have a large real coke which i almost threw back up again!!!!!!


----------



## am64

Your home now chill....Ive been warning/telling all and sundry rethe swapping hoses around from diet to full sugar coke...well done for exposing it...as for today no wonder it was werid after what happened the other day, stress is an important factor to your health... re jobs i get email alerts for librarian/research archivist jobs from various websites have you thought of that as an option, as Im sure you have the skills ...have a good night


----------



## am64

bev said:


> Make mine a stiff one - and while your at it - I'll have a glass of champers please....



whats happened bev stiff ones and champers at the same time!!!??


----------



## AlisonM

A double Bombay Sapphire, Schweppes Tonic, lemon, ice and Pierce Brosnan please.


----------



## katie

bev said:


> Make mine a stiff one - and while your at it - I'll have a glass of champers please....



ehem bev  haha


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> A double Bombay Sapphire, Schweppes Tonic, lemon, ice and Pierce Brosnan please.



Hi alison...how the jet lag from english to scotish life...


----------



## katie

hi am and alison, how are you guys? anyone else about?

havent seen twin lately...


----------



## am64

katie said:


> hi am and alison, how are you guys? anyone else about?
> 
> havent seen twin lately...



Im fine...a few reality wisky and coke has made me feel a bit more chilled 2nite...kids ( young adults and teenagers to be PC) are playing all the mighty boosh tracks on you tube..haha lovin it....havent heard from your twinny for a while...


----------



## AlisonM

It's so quiet! I used to wear earplugs in St Reatham to drown out the noise. I'm wearing them here to drown out the silence. No smog, great scenery, people aren't in such a rush that they don't even see you, they smile. I've haven't heard a police siren once today... Umm. What was the question again? 

Sorry, it's that virtual gin, strong stuff, goes straight to my head.


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> Im fine...a few reality wisky and coke has made me feel a bit more chilled 2nite...kids ( young adults and teenagers to be PC) are playing all the mighty boosh tracks on you tube..haha lovin it....havent heard from your twinny for a while...



i could do with a real life drink  my mum always calls us 'the kids' too hehe.  Mightly Boosh is very funny, haven't seen it for awhile.

Think AM must be chatting away on yahoo or something lol.

mm think i'll join in with the gin and tonic drinking!


----------



## katie

AlisonM said:


> It's so quiet! I used to wear earplugs in St Reatham to drown out the noise. I'm wearing them here to drown out the silence. No smog, great scenery, people aren't in such a rush that they don't even see you, they smile. I've haven't heard a police siren once today... Umm. What was the question again?
> 
> Sorry, it's that virtual gin, strong stuff, goes straight to my head.



why did you ever leave again??


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> i could do with a real life drink  my mum always calls us 'the kids' too hehe.  Mightly Boosh is very funny, haven't seen it for awhile.
> 
> Think AM must be chatting away on yahoo or something lol.
> 
> mm think i'll join in with the gin and tonic drinking!



Anne-marie hasn't been in all day - hope she's OK


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Anne-marie hasn't been in all day - hope she's OK



Just noticed she is on msn 'Away' so im asuming she is fine, chatting away to people   Hopefully she got some sleep for once!


----------



## am64

Bless alison... When we left Hounslow for caithness the main thing my fellow workers found difficult to comprehend was there was 300,000 people in hounslow...and 26,000 in whole of caithness... you are living on th eedge of civilisation there in inverness!! enjoy those skys


----------



## AlisonM

katie said:


> why did you ever leave again??



I went down South for work in the last recession.


----------



## katie

AlisonM said:


> I went down South for work in the last recession.



oh i see, i can totally understand that then - i cant find any work at the moment, but just want a temporary job so it isnt worth moving, grr.


----------



## Northerner

A pint of Directors please, barman...


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> Bless alison... When we left Hounslow for caithness the main thing my fellow workers found difficult to comprehend was there was 300,000 people in hounslow...and 26,000 in whole of caithness... you are living on th eedge of civilisation there in inverness!! enjoy those skys



Nah. The edge of civilisation is the M25, the final circle of hell. Inside it is hades.  I've crossed the Styx going in the right direction and this is paradise.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> A pint of Directors please, barman...



i cant get over how good that is haha.  mine is so bad in comparison...

i guess i'll get it finished off and then post a pic  hehe


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> i cant get over how good that is haha.  mine is so bad in comparison...
> 
> i guess i'll get it finished off and then post a pic  hehe



I thought it was rubbish when I'd finished it, but just went back to the site that started it all and I actually don't think it's too bad in comparison even though I say it myself! Great fun!


----------



## am64

katie said:


> i cant get over how good that is haha.  mine is so bad in comparison...
> 
> i guess i'll get it finished off and then post a pic  hehe



see northerners brought the girl freind... katie you know the mighty boosh..do you remember the one 'nightmare of milky Joe'


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I thought it was rubbish when I'd finished it, but just went back to the site that started it all and I actually don't think it's too bad in comparison even though I say it myself! Great fun!



what is the head made out of? mine's body is made from a glucotab bottle  lol


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> see northerners brought the girl freind... katie you know the mighty boosh..do you remember the one 'nightmare of milky Joe'



dont think ive seen that one am!



katie said:


> what is the head made out of? mine's body is made from a glucotab bottle  lol



nice grammar


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> I thought it was rubbish when I'd finished it, but just went back to the site that started it all and I actually don't think it's too bad in comparison even though I say it myself! Great fun!



yeah but they were 3 year olds!!!!!

no northerner im well impressed with the amount of parafinalia (spelling not my best skill) that you type 1 collect..Im goina try out a type 2 parafinallia version...may take a while!


----------



## am64

The milky joe one is when they are stranded on desert island and end up making 'Companions' out of coconut shells...Im sue you can see it on you tube 2 series .... any more whisky about?


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> The milky joe one is when they are stranded on desert island and end up making 'Companions' out of coconut shells...Im sue you can see it on you tube 2 series .... any more whisky about?



lol nope havent seen that, i'll look it up!

what whiskey are you drinking?


----------



## AlisonM

I do hope you're drinking whisky without an 'e'! None of that Oirish muck if you please. Besides, E's are bad for you.


----------



## ChrisP

Just popped in for a quick low calorie isotonic Guiness.

Cheers!


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I do hope you're drinking whisky without an 'e'! None of that Oirish muck if you please. Besides, E's are bad for you.



too right i DOOO aplogogise my spelting is awful
katie any ole one will do XXX as long as its large XX


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> Just popped in for a quick low calorie isotonic Guiness.
> 
> Cheers!



hey Chris this place is vitual we can have what we want...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

why is it that good films always get in the way of going to bed???????

Equilibrium

Christian Bale

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## katie

ChrisP said:


> Just popped in for a quick low calorie isotonic Guiness.
> 
> Cheers!



hehe, one guiness coming up 



am64 said:


> too right i DOOO aplogogise my spelting is awful
> katie any ole one will do XXX as long as its large XX



oops sorry, i forgot about the 'e' thing lol.

one large whisky coming up!

i'll have another gin.

cant believe im in on a friday night pretending to drink


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> why is it that good films always get in the way of going to bed???????
> 
> Equilibrium
> 
> Christian Bale
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm



hehe i know what u mean.  i watched the wrestler the other night - very good film but the ending... 

im not a fan of christian bale, just because of his horrible personality!


----------



## ChrisP

Night ladies.

Us old blokes need our beauty sleep.

Toodle pip!


----------



## am64

ChrisP said:


> Night ladies.
> 
> Us old blokes need our beauty sleep.
> 
> Toodle pip!



nice to see you chris...have a good kip

Katie no AM or steff whats going on


----------



## katie

goodnight chris!

i have no idea am, i'll try talking to AM on msn now and see if she replies


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I think I need bed, I'm utterly exhausted!!!

Equilibrium's finished  I just adore that film. Bale is just amazing. And in no way do i have any form of crush on him or am i in love with him in any way...not at all...


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I think I need bed, I'm utterly exhausted!!!
> 
> Equilibrium's finished  I just adore that film. Bale is just amazing. And in no way do i have any form of crush on him or am i in love with him in any way...not at all...



have a lovely kip ...off soon myself...just giving son with broken hand his pain killers..nght


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> I think I need bed, I'm utterly exhausted!!!
> 
> Equilibrium's finished  I just adore that film. Bale is just amazing. And in no way do i have any form of crush on him or am i in love with him in any way...not at all...



well at least you dont have a weird crush on mickey rourke  not sure what is wrong with me lol.

goodnight xx


----------



## katie

hmm AM isnt replying on msn


----------



## am64

katie said:


> hmm AM isnt replying on msn



has she use dher face book??


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> has she use dher face book??



i dont think so, but she doesnt use that as much. im sure she is fine, probably just having a day off   ive asked her to send me a message if she gets mine.


----------



## am64

katie said:


> i dont think so, but she doesnt use that as much. im sure she is fine, probably just having a day off   ive asked her to send me a message if she gets mine.



cool off to bed catch up 2 morrow XX


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> cool off to bed catch up 2 morrow XX



goodnight xx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> what is the head made out of? mine's body is made from a glucotab bottle  lol



The head is a Sanatogen Gold multivitamin bottle - hey, it's on my repeat!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> The head is a Sanatogen Gold multivitamin bottle - hey, it's on my repeat!



such a cheat!  ok i'll let you off...

lol

multivitamins on prescription?! didnt know they did that.

My diabotic has needle lids on it's head too, and novorapid cartridges for arms - unfortunately that is where the similarity ends hehe!


----------



## katie

actually i think it has lancets on it's head...


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> such a cheat!  ok i'll let you off...
> 
> lol
> 
> multivitamins on prescription?! didnt know they did that.
> 
> My diabotic has needle lids on it's head too, and novorapid cartridges for arms - unfortunately that is where the similarity ends hehe!



Does it have a name? I thought of the name first and then modelled it on this picture (so you can see how rubbish it is! I had such ambitions!)


----------



## katie

oh so that's what the batteries are 

mine is called gertrude...


----------



## ChrisP

One can only wonder at the what was said at the meeting when they told the normallly rather conservative Kate that she had to dress up like a cross between Toyah and Tina Turner!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Morning all! Sat here supping on my pint of tea contemplating exactly how busy west quay will be today. There's a fashion show going on with Lisa Snowdon as the special guest so I imagine the food court is going to be horrendous today. Never mind, the week is almost over. Still...next day off is thursday


----------



## ChrisP

Hey Salmon,
Hope your day isn't too busy.
Chris


----------



## ChrisP

Drat just noticed my post count has gone over 100.

I was going to do something special.

Oh well.

I'll save it for 250


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ChrisP said:


> Hey Salmon,
> Hope your day isn't too busy.
> Chris



I'm only there til 6 thankfully, and it should pass by relatively quickly

I just hope i get a break today


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Bloody people I share a block of flats with. Had a geat night by being woken up at one in the morning because someone thought it was a great idea to smoke in their room and cover up the smoke detector. Ah well, at least they've been slapped with a ?250 fine. Right, rant over and time to make breakfast before dragging myself to the shops.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

Or should I say afternoon all!

Does anybody want to buy a diabetic with the hump?

Dammed internet will be off for a week because of a duck up by someone. 

I feel like Yosemite Sam in one of his bad moods...  GGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!

Neighbours beware... Loud music coming up....


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


>




Drool...

Slobber....

Pant....

Hypo....? Not sure but it could be...

I feel weak at the knees after seeing her like that... 

Gonna have to drag myself to the record player and stick *WOW* on..... With the bass turned up too...

Thanks for cheering me up Northerner.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hello Everyone All ok I hope .Damnn weather here ,moody and wet !! >>and cold !!  
Twinny I've messaged you on MSN  ,Hope your okies ?*


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello Everyone All ok I hope .Damnn weather here ,moody and wet !! >>and cold !!
> Twinny I've messaged you on MSN  ,Hope your okies ?*



Hi twin im ok thanks, how you doing?

The weather looks a bit s**t here too, but it's not wet... yet.

I keep meaning to reply to you on the low carber's thread! i'll go there now


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Hi twin im ok thanks, how you doing?
> 
> The weather looks a bit s**t here too, but it's not wet... yet.
> 
> I keep meaning to reply to you on the low carber's thread! i'll go there now



*Bouncing down here !! Damnnnn  I'm bored senseless today !! Hey It's quiet on here Where is everyone *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Bouncing down here !! Damnnnn  I'm bored senseless today !! Hey It's quiet on here Where is everyone *



i was sooo bored last night... but today x factor is on so that thought is keeping me going! haha im soo sad.  what has my life come to?! 

It is very quiet, surely people dont have better things to do? hehe


----------



## am64

afternoon alll


----------



## katie

hey am, how are you?


----------



## am64

katie said:


> hey am, how are you?



Im fine...one too many real whiskys last night..but had long lie in...a very hot bath, hubby doing all food shop so felling pretty good today 
glad you found your twinny alright...where was she last night we were worried!! 
any one seen steff
Tez put on man with child in his eyes..did you know KB wrote that when she was 14...


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> Tez put on man with child in his eyes..did you know KB wrote that when she was 14...



Coming up.....


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> Im fine...one too many real whiskys last night..but had long lie in...a very hot bath, hubby doing all food shop so felling pretty good today
> glad you found your twinny alright...where was she last night we were worried!!
> any one seen steff
> Tez put on man with child in his eyes..did you know KB wrote that when she was 14...



hubby doing the food shop?! never heard of that happening before 

Think AM was busy working for once 

I saw steff was on last night but dont think she posted.

Tez, do you have symphany in blue? it's a tuuuune!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...The weather looks a bit s**t here too, but it's not wet... yet...



Brrrr!!! I don't think we'd have been sat outside the Duke of Wellington if the weather had been like this! Looks like we picked a good day - hard to believe it was only a week ago!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Brrrr!!! I don't think we'd have been sat outside the Duke of Wellington if the weather had been like this! Looks like we picked a good day - hard to believe it was only a week ago!



I know, crazy! It's freezing now, definitely time to go to Aus I think


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i was sooo bored last night... but today x factor is on so that thought is keeping me going! haha im soo sad.  what has my life come to?!
> 
> It is very quiet, surely people dont have better things to do? hehe



*I only like the auditions on X Factor , the rest is rubbish lol *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I only like the auditions on X Factor , the rest is rubbish lol *



haha nooo! i like hearing the people who can actually sing 

Ok so they might sing awful songs because of the horrible themes they are given, but it's still good


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Coming up.....



cheers tez reminds me of being 15 again!
have you heard of the' Richie Family '


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> Tez, do you have symphany in blue? it's a tuuuune!



Of course.......... 1st track on Lionheart.

I'll stick it on now.... 

Northerner can you hear it...? I could turn it up for you.... and the rest of the South Coast....


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Of course.......... 1st track on Lionheart.
> 
> I'll stick it on now....
> 
> Northerner can you hear it...? I could turn it up for you.... and the rest of the South Coast....



yay cool  I can hear it


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Of course.......... 1st track on Lionheart.
> 
> I'll stick it on now....
> 
> Northerner can you hear it...? I could turn it up for you.... and the rest of the South Coast....



Hey have you got there Lawrence of Arabia thats agood one to get everyone singing!


----------



## am64

Which track is its from lionheart...couldnt find the richie family listed...I presume you mean its a film?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. Work today was horrific. We had a queue to the escalators in the west quay food terrace from 11am-5pm, and I am exhausted. We had to get security as well because a couple of kids were being really horrible, threatening to jump over the counter and beat us all up 

pasta bake is in the oven and i have almost finished my pint of tea. Can I have anothe please?? 

And Lord of the Rings 3 is on!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## AlisonM

Tonight's preference is for a Tom Collins and Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Tonight's preference is for a Tom Collins and Matthew McConaughey.



Ah! Ernest Hemingway's favourite drink! I have only had one Tom Collins in my life, and that was in Harry's Bar in Venice, former haunt of said Ernest, one of my favourite ever authors!

Anyone who's been there will recognise these famous doors!


----------



## AlisonM

That's where I first tried it too! What else were we going to drink in there?


----------



## am64

Hi all ! 
hows it up in the freezing north alison, bet you feel that you are on a Holiday


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> Hi all !
> hows it up in the freezing north alison, bet you feel that you are on a Holiday


It does feel a bit nippy, but that's just the shock of being away from the tropic of Streatham after so long.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> It does feel a bit nippy, but that's just the shock of being away from the tropic of Streatham after so long.



no it feels chilly down here as well...


----------



## AlisonM

Not that I'm much bothered what it's doing out there tonight. Me 'n' the dog are curled up under the duvet and she's keeping my feet warm for me. Is there some theory that explains how one small Jack Russel can weigh more than I do?


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Not that I'm much bothered what it's doing out there tonight. Me 'n' the dog are curled up under the duvet and she's keeping my feet warm for me. Is there some theory that explains how one small Jack Russel can weigh more than I do?



we have a jackxshitzu we call him the duvet weight as hes so good at keeping hold of his spot
did you have the dog in london?


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> That's where I first tried it too! What else were we going to drink in there?



Ah! We're a cosmopolitan mob!


----------



## katie

helloo, anyone about? once again im at home and bored.  I dont like this saving money malarky!

Just watched (500) Days of Summer and it was so bad I wish I hadn't wasted 2 hours of my life on it


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Katie,

Just did a quick stab and it was 4.3!!!!!!!!!

I had a *huge* Chile Con Carne at W with a load of rice at 8pm  (I had the last portion so more like 2 portions) and expected it to be 8 or more now.

Woo hoo!!! Must have burnt it all off rushing around all evening.

Celebrating with a rum and diet coke.


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> Just did a quick stab and it was 4.3!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a *huge* Chile Con Carne at W with a load of rice at 8pm  (I had the last portion so more like 2 portions) and expected it to be 8 or more now.
> 
> Woo hoo!!! Must have burnt it all off rushing around all evening.
> 
> Celebrating with a rum and diet coke.



hehe that's great, well done 

My levels havent been bad today either, it's a miracle!

been up to much tonight tez?


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> hehe that's great, well done
> 
> My levels havent been bad today either, it's a miracle!
> 
> been up to much tonight tez?



Yep, scaring the travelling public.... They got a Knight Bus ride on the last trip

Walked home at warp factor 1.5 with Kate Bush banging out some toons from Lionheart on the iPod.... Which reminds me it needs another charge!

Now I have 7 days off. Will be bored stiff. Might jump on a train somewhere. Perhaps Southampton for another football kit....

What about you Katie..?

Have you forgiven us about saying you sang at the meet..?


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Yep, scaring the travelling public.... They got a Knight Bus ride on the last trip
> 
> Walked home at warp factor 1.5 with Kate Bush banging out some toons from Lionheart on the iPod.... Which reminds me it needs another charge!
> 
> Now I have 7 days off. Will be bored stiff. Might jump on a train somewhere. Perhaps Southampton for another football kit....
> 
> What about you Katie..?
> 
> Have you forgiven us about saying you sang at the meet..?



lol sounds good.  Ive just stayed in and watched a couple of film, been very bored!  I dont like staying in the whole weeked.  Better find something to do tomorrow.

Yes, I just about forgive you for that!   Although after 4 beers you could have probably persuaded me to!


----------



## Tezzz

Right Katie,

I've got to go and cuddle the other half....

I'm wilting...

Goodnight.


----------



## katie

Goodnight x


----------



## am64

hey katie you still about


----------



## am64

look like all asleep...i'll turn out the lights then.....nighty all....click...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Morning all, sat here thinking about getting ready for work. Only 5 hours today thankfully. Contemplating another cup of tea...


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Just woken up half an hour ago to a pre breakfast blood of 14.7! I must have dropped hypo in the night or that curry I had last night would have done something to me. Ah well, I've corrected it and correctly carbed my large breakfast this morning so come lunch time whenever that may be I should be fine.

Tom


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> we have a jackxshitzu we call him the duvet weight as hes so good at keeping hold of his spot
> did you have the dog in london?



No, we got her from the shelter to keep my mum company after dad died. She had other ideas though and decided she was my brother's dog... Till I came home for a visit that is, then she transferred her allegiance. Now she's my shadow I can't go anywhere without my four legged fiend as escort.


----------



## Steff

good afternoon hope everyone is well


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good afternoon hope everyone is well



hi steff hows the wekend off been?


----------



## Steff

i aint been off , aint been on here much as had a really bad back and all i did was lie in bed


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> i aint been off , aint been on here much as had a really bad back and all i did was lie in bed



sorry to hear that  my lot all watchin grand prix so im going to take the chance of a suggle up...I was up with son with broken hand till 3am to give pain killers..and ensure step son 22yrs who had just arrived back from day in london ....very drunk...didnt fall on him..haha ...why does he insist on doing headstands when hes p****D


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

43 hours done for the week! And I am utterly exhausted and fed up of smelling like fried chicken already  Next week I'm up to 29 hours but trying to get more. Will likely have to stay on, or go in earlier on sunday or something. But I'm determined to have 2 days off next week to just chill, cuz well...1 day off is insane!!!!!!!

I am now drinking tea, contemplating having a shower and korma. Hmmm.

Oh, i suggested this site to a customer today. He asked me which one was his diet coke and i said 'oh this one...i always make sure its marked as ive had people try and fob me off with real coke before...' him: oh, are you diabetic? me: yep! him: thats why i ordered diet, was diagnosed type 2 a couple of weeks ago! So I directed him here


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Blood sugars finally in the right numbers now after battling to get them down all morning. Had a lovely pasta and tuna thing for tea. Staying in tonight as I have my first lectures tomorrow! 10 AM practical skills in biosciences. This should be good!

Tom


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Blood sugars finally in the right numbers now after battling to get them down all morning. Had a lovely pasta and tuna thing for tea. Staying in tonight as I have my first lectures tomorrow! 10 AM practical skills in biosciences. This should be good!
> 
> Tom



Evening Tom - good luck with the lectures! Are there many people on your course? I did French, Russian and Philosophy in my first year - there were about 250 doing French, 100 doing philosophy and 8 doing Russian! I ended up sticking with the Russian. Is Brighton Uni the same as Sussex Uni? If so, you'll probably be working in the labs I worked in in 2002!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> 43 hours done for the week! And I am utterly exhausted and fed up of smelling like fried chicken already  Next week I'm up to 29 hours but trying to get more. Will likely have to stay on, or go in earlier on sunday or something. But I'm determined to have 2 days off next week to just chill, cuz well...1 day off is insane!!!!!!!
> 
> I am now drinking tea, contemplating having a shower and korma. Hmmm.
> 
> Oh, i suggested this site to a customer today. He asked me which one was his diet coke and i said 'oh this one...i always make sure its marked as ive had people try and fob me off with real coke before...' him: oh, are you diabetic? me: yep! him: thats why i ordered diet, was diagnosed type 2 a couple of weeks ago! So I directed him here



Hi Sam, I'm very impressed by the way that you have got these jobs and work hard at them - I hope that you can get something more suited to your skills soon though! Good for you for spreading the word!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hi Sam, I'm very impressed by the way that you have got these jobs and work hard at them - I hope that you can get something more suited to your skills soon though! Good for you for spreading the word!



Ah, yes working hard. I'm doing it cuz I have to, its a bit poopey. But hopefully one day soon I shall be out in the field digging up dead romans. I've just emailed another southampton archaeology unit to see if they've got anything going so fingers crossed  Hopefully soon I'll be out of there, but until then, I has bills that need paying


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Evening Tom - good luck with the lectures! Are there many people on your course? I did French, Russian and Philosophy in my first year - there were about 250 doing French, 100 doing philosophy and 8 doing Russian! I ended up sticking with the Russian. Is Brighton Uni the same as Sussex Uni? If so, you'll probably be working in the labs I worked in in 2002!



Brighton uni isn't the same as Sussex but both Sussex and Brighton have campuses in Falmer. My campus in Moulescoomb, not too far from the Sussex uni campus in Falmer. There are only six of us on the Applied Biomedical Science course. There are another forty or so doing just Biomedical science. No great difference between the courses except that applied biomeds get work placements in the NHS and money for the fees and the work we do in the NHS. I'll be starting in Medical Microbiology next semester. I'll be doing alot of lectures with students from the pharmaceutical sciences course and other biology based ones. 

Tom


----------



## Steff

evening hope everyone is feeling well, im off now to watch X factor torture but nothing else on , laters all


----------



## am64

evening all ...all getting very sleepy here even stepson (22) has gone to bed! I have done yet another huge amount of washing up! oh for a dishwasher !still not long and off to Suffolk for a lvely holiday eating fish and waterwatching!


----------



## Steff

yup all very quiet here , the weather is rubbish


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> yup all very quiet here , the weather is rubbish



its been good here again yet no rain and we need it! its very crispy out there with all the leaves


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> its been good here again yet no rain and we need it! its very crispy out there with all the leaves



god im struggling with this 2night all i can see is the writing my graphics have gone up s*** creek


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*yawn* wow, FF7 has taken it out of me emotionally tonight. I've finished disk 2, at level 55 and found out lots of cool stuff. Now just need to get my characters up to level 99 before i go kick sephiroth's butt!

/geek


----------



## Steff

good morning brrr it is brass monkeys here thin frost as well x
hope everyones well in diabetic land x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all whats been going down?? Crazy diabetic days in rossi world! but all good, yeah!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. It's raining here and looks rather miserable outside. And I have no idea why that has made me smile...hmmm

work again today 11.15-6...dont want to go (of course) but needs must. Followed by food shopping afterwards. Blech.

Day off thursday, think I might go for a walk down to the Archaeology Museum and have a chat with them about volunteering, and take my camera along the walls and waterfront too!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all whats been going down?? Crazy diabetic days in rossi world! but all good, yeah!



good morning rossi how did the move go? x
chucking it down here since about 7 no grass cutting for me 2day gr


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely morning here. Been down to register with the new surgery, back this afternoon to see the doctor and then again on Weds to see the nurse.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Lovely morning here. Been down to register with the new surgery, back this afternoon to see the doctor and then again on Weds to see the nurse.



Morning all Its Raining here!!! yeah firsts time in yonks! off to nurse with son with broken hand...the splint they put it in keeps slipping ...
Wow alision nice quick response from your new GP ....good luck with nursey...
catch you all later im in and out all day..XX


----------



## Steff

hi and bye gals im gunna brave the rain and go get myself some dinner in,I wanted to start the kitchen the day but cant get in mood 

laters x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hi and bye gals im gunna brave the rain and go get myself some dinner in,I wanted to start the kitchen the day but cant get in mood
> 
> laters x



mee off aswell Laters!!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> good morning rossi how did the move go? x
> chucking it down here since about 7 no grass cutting for me 2day gr



Yeah as smooth as it could to be honest. Loads to be doing mind no rest for the wicked!


----------



## katie

welcome back rossi!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> welcome back rossi!



Cheers Katie, been weird, no phone, tv or internet for most of the week, but we're slowly getting into the 21st century internet back next week maybe!!

you well? Much been going on?? Shouldn't you be in Aus by now girl??


----------



## AlisonM

Wow, the doc's just given me 100 strips without being asked! I'll have a virtual pint of Krusovice to celebrate, or maybe a litre.


----------



## Steff

woah well done alison thats rare lolz


----------



## sofaraway

Hello all, 

thats a good result alison, are they on repeat prescription?


----------



## Steff

good early evening all everyone well ? x


----------



## AlisonM

sofaraway said:


> Hello all,
> 
> thats a good result alison, are they on repeat prescription?


No, she's a locum filling in for the regular doctor. I'll have to wait and see what happens when Dr Kennedy gets back.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers Katie, been weird, no phone, tv or internet for most of the week, but we're slowly getting into the 21st century internet back next week maybe!!
> 
> you well? Much been going on?? Shouldn't you be in Aus by now girl??



hehe that must have been terrible for you 

I'm good thanks, no not much has happened!  Yes I should be there, it's getting too cold here for my liking.  Just need a biiiiit more cash so that I dont go there whilst too poor.

How's the new house?

Hi steff, Alison & nikki! Hows you?


----------



## Steff

hiya katie fine thanks , no more headaches ? x


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hiya katie fine thanks , no more headaches ? x



no, much better this week thanks 

been up to much? im looking for some temp work but not having much luck


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> hehe that must have been terrible for you
> 
> I'm good thanks, no not much has happened!  Yes I should be there, it's getting too cold here for my liking.  Just need a biiiiit more cash so that I dont go there whilst too poor.
> 
> How's the new house?
> 
> Hi steff, Alison & nikki! Hows you?



Evening everyone.

Brilliant!! felt like home right away, cats well happy too!

Gotta go and get train home if miss it got an hour wait!! catch you all later have a good evening one and all.

Cheers


----------



## sofaraway

Ok thanks, 

blood sugars up today though


----------



## Steff

good good 

not alot no day off just been a lazy sod i wanted to do kitchen but my back played up over w/end so i didnt wanna cause further pain , i may push myself to start 2morrow


----------



## am64

finally back from 4 hrs at hospital with son with broken hand...thay finally decided to give him a plastic splint but in the mean time the people who do it went home!!! so back again 2morrow morning...I am so tired so I have the largest glass of the strongest stuff landlord !


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> Brilliant!! felt like home right away, cats well happy too!
> 
> Gotta go and get train home if miss it got an hour wait!! catch you all later have a good evening one and all.
> 
> Cheers



hehehe, welcome to 'the sticks'. Glad the cats are loving it. catch you later ross x



sofaraway said:


> Ok thanks,
> 
> blood sugars up today though



sorry to hear that, hope you arent coming down with anything!



steff09 said:


> good good
> 
> not alot no day off just been a lazy sod i wanted to do kitchen but my back played up over w/end so i didnt wanna cause further pain , i may push myself to start 2morrow



fair enough, have some well deserved rest


----------



## Steff

sorry to hear that nikkie , hope it aint nothing to much to worry over 

hi rossi whens your net back at home then?



hey am wow sounds like you had hectic day hun xx


----------



## sofaraway

I hope I'm not getting ill too, I will be in trouble at work if I am sick again. 

Hi am64, don't think we have met before, I'm Nikki


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> sorry to hear that nikkie , hope it aint nothing to much to worry over
> 
> hi rossi whens your net back at home then?
> 
> 
> 
> hey am wow sounds like you had hectic day hun xx



yes yes just alot of sitting around reassuring son with broken hand that he will play guitar again...I have another pint please!!


----------



## am64

sofaraway said:


> I hope I'm not getting ill too, I will be in trouble at work if I am sick again.
> 
> Hi am64, don't think we have met before, I'm Nikki



Hi nicki hope you had alovely holiday...I joined 2 weeks ago..great place


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> I hope I'm not getting ill too, I will be in trouble at work if I am sick again.



yeah hopefully that doesnt happen again for awhile 

afternoon am x


----------



## Steff

lololz am yes sit down and have a nice cold pint,

nikki did you eat particularly diffirent when u was on hols then u wud at home ? i guess most of us do


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> lololz am yes sit down and have a nice cold pint,
> 
> nikki did you eat particularly diffirent when u was on hols then u wud at home ? i guess most of us do



Just making SWBH a pizza hes starving see ya in bit X


----------



## sofaraway

Well I ate alot more than I would normally at home, cooked breakfast, usually bbq at lunch then cooked dinner. My blood sugars were higher than usual on holiday, 7-13 approx, yesterday went up to 19 at football half time, then test about an hour ago was 18. Could be a reaction to going from being very hot to bloody freezing!


----------



## katie

see you in a bit am


----------



## Steff

laters am

yes could be right there nikki just keep a closer eye over the next few hours




right im away to the boss just landed and he wants feeding 
bye all xx


----------



## am64

i back but soon to fly again, hubby got daughter from college and hows now gone to get the food...i really dont appreciate him enough XX


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

I have man/freshers flu at the moment. I can say that it made a two hour microbiology lecture fun this afternoon! Tomorrow sees me off to Southampton for an evening with the UOTC there. I think I'll probably end up being rejected by the UOTC for obvious reasons. I've found a new dealer here in Brighton (Sainsburys!) and I'm really getting into my course.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm starting to think I will never ever get a job in archaeology  Southampton City Unit still hasnt gotten back to me (but maybe the dude is still away on holiday), and no reply from the other one.

Its getting me really really down. I was almost in tears again at work today, starting to think that all I'm cut out for is working in fast food joints


----------



## am64

no no noo sammy dont loose hope this early... you are an intelligent person...there is loads of stuff you can do...you are just missing using your brain


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i do miss it terribly. I miss getting frustrated over GIS, I miss digging out a ditch and working out the phasing. I just want to use my brain. I feel like my intelligence is seeping out of my ears! Like today, I made a mistake on the till and couldn't work out how much change to give. GAH!



and to top it all off...my pizza isn't ready and im feeling all funny. BOO


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i do miss it terribly. I miss getting frustrated over GIS, I miss digging out a ditch and working out the phasing. I just want to use my brain. I feel like my intelligence is seeping out of my ears! Like today, I made a mistake on the till and couldn't work out how much change to give. GAH!
> 
> 
> 
> and to top it all off...my pizza isn't ready and im feeling all funny. BOO



that cos you under stress... I feel for you hun ...have you tried local library services or...even schools/private schools? for librarian/teaching assistant jobs whilst you decide what to do next ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> that cos you under stress... I feel for you hun ...have you tried local library services or...even schools/private schools? for librarian/teaching assistant jobs whilst you decide what to do next ?



I asked at central library in town the other week. But I might ask again. I think its all apply online. I'd love to work in a library or something, itd be so much more chilled. The stress factor is so huge right now. At work I'm supposed to smile and be happy but I just can't. I go into robot mode and then get upset when people are horrible. A customer made me cry again today, and everyone wondered why i went out the back crying my eyes out. I'm not sure how much longer i can deal with this. I want a job I can be proud of. I want to live to work not work to live which im doing at the moment. And let me tell you, its horrible. I feel completely worthless


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I asked at central library in town the other week. But I might ask again. I think its all apply online. I'd love to work in a library or something, itd be so much more chilled. The stress factor is so huge right now. At work I'm supposed to smile and be happy but I just can't. I go into robot mode and then get upset when people are horrible. A customer made me cry again today, and everyone wondered why i went out the back crying my eyes out. I'm not sure how much longer i can deal with this. I want a job I can be proud of. I want to live to work not work to live which im doing at the moment. And let me tell you, its horrible. I feel completely worthless



im going try any help you find some sites that alert you to such jobs...leave it with me for a bit ...you in southampton yes?


----------



## Freddie99

Right, 

Good night all. I am feeling like death so I will talk tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Right,
> 
> Good night all. I am feeling like death so I will talk tomorrow.
> 
> Tom



night tom take it easy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> im going try any help you find some sites that alert you to such jobs...leave it with me for a bit ...you in southampton yes?



Thanks hun, thats a mega help!!!! And muchly appreciated!! I replied to the PM you sent


----------



## Steff

good evening all hope all good x


----------



## am64

hiya steff hows the back? or


----------



## Steff

ish lol

alot better then it has bene hun 

u ok?


----------



## katie

Evening all!

Has my twin been about tonight?!


----------



## am64

katie said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Has my twin been about tonight?!



not seen her for ages....working


----------



## Steff

god the rain has finally stopped it is awfully foggy now tho , blimey i dont fancy getting the odd sock off the washing line brrrr


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> ish lol
> 
> alot better then it has bene hun
> 
> u ok?



me fine tired but waiting to give SWBA more pain killers...another fun day down hospital 2 morrow...still had some real cider tonight to numb the pain...mine that is!


----------



## am64

hey steff you said OH was apostie...he wasnt a postie in the centre of the universe aswell was he?


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> not seen her for ages....working



damn, gonna have to sort her out


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> me fine tired but waiting to give SWBA more pain killers...another fun day down hospital 2 morrow...still had some real cider tonight to numb the pain...mine that is!



gosh i have been trying to work out what SWBA is but i sussed it doh!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steff you said OH was apostie...he wasnt a postie in the centre of the universe aswell was he?



he wasnt no lol


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> gosh i have been trying to work out what SWBA is but i sussed it doh!!



ahh no dslexyia kicking in again it should say SWBH !!! ha ha must sleep soon!


----------



## Steff

lololz yes me 2 im heading off at 12 , i feel fooked


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> lololz yes me 2 im heading off at 12 , i feel fooked



haha you sound more cheerful tho


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> haha you sound more cheerful tho



aye im feeling fine hun, just hate being poorly it really turns me into a moody sod


----------



## katie

im drunks. is anyone else?


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> aye im feeling fine hun, just hate being poorly it really turns me into a moody sod



me too....it sometimes feels like im just feeling lazy...guilt guilt the mothers guilt


----------



## Steff

very true x

right im offski 5 mins early lolz good night , x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> very true x
> 
> right im offski 5 mins early lolz good night , x



nighty sweetie have lovely kipx


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone brrr bludy freeeezing hows it going x


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> im drunks. is anyone else?



Oh dear! Am I going to have to call security again?


----------



## Steff

and 2 hrs later and we still have rain poor old me i just dont seem to be able to ever get my garden done


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> and 2 hrs later and we still have rain poor old me i just dont seem to be able to ever get my garden done



Raining here too steff, and I have to go out shortly. I hate getting wet!


----------



## Steff

well i made it wasnt actually to bad when i dropped lad off but when i came out of morrisons it was pelting down gr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Morning everyone. Just looked out of the window and seen it is persisting it down. The walk to work will be fun. Nevermind.

One more day and I can actually wash my uniform yaaaaaay. Thats the problem with not having a tumbledryer, clothes dont get dry in time. Luckilly if I stick them in after work tomorrow then they'll be dry ready for when i'm back in. I only have 1 set of uniform which is a little bit stupid when I'm in almost 6 days a week 

Taking bets on how many customer make me a) want to punch them in the face and b) make me cry today


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all

Raining here in Brighton. 

Off to see my sister soon....

Minus niece... Ahhh...

Dog will be there though...

Some you win.....

BG 5.9.... Not bad!


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> Raining here in Brighton.



Yup, it's p***ing it down here. Making my walk to Sainsburys a second shower of the day, well, I did have to see my dealer and do some shopping lol! I'm feeling much better today than I was yesterday, bloods are fine considering I've been a bit under the weather (damn freshers flu!) Dreading a three hour fundamental chemistry and molecular science lecture this evening. It doesn't look like it'll be fun.

Tom


----------



## AlisonM

Brilliant sunshine here and a nice breeze, a perfect drying day. In fact, why am I in here talking to you lot when the dog and I could be out there having fun? I'm off, see you all later!


----------



## Steff

laters Alison , ive had enuff of painting already grr


----------



## am64

hi all...just back from hospital again with  SWBH...they made him a new small plastic splint he's much happier ... off for a rest as up in night yet again with him..see you all later
amx


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> hi rossi whens your net back at home then?



TODAY!!!



katie said:


> im drunks. is anyone else?



Hmm does that link to your facebook comment! hehe, I could murder a drink right now, but need to get fixed, death warmed up here, grrr.


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

Just a quick video clip of life in my flat at halls at the moment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OglAlqULfew&feature=PlayList&p=01C8552E6A682228&index=11

We are the sick flat at the moment as you might guess... freshers flu is a terrible thing!

Tom


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just a quick video clip of life in my flat at halls at the moment:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OglAlqULfew&feature=PlayList&p=01C8552E6A682228&index=11
> 
> We are the sick flat at the moment as you might guess... freshers flu is a terrible thing!
> 
> Tom



lol my brother text me the other day and said he had fresher's flu!  funnily enough though, he was well enough to be sitting in the pub! just wasnt drinking 

Get well soon Tom x


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> TODAY!!!
> 
> Hmm does that link to your facebook comment! hehe, I could murder a drink right now, but need to get fixed, death warmed up here, grrr.



haha yes ross, i was attempting to fill out an application form and realised i might have to sober up a bit 

aww, are you ill??


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Am I going to have to call security again?



i was dancing on the bar alone last night


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> lol my brother text me the other day and said he had fresher's flu!  funnily enough though, he was well enough to be sitting in the pub! just wasnt drinking
> 
> Get well soon Tom x



Most of my flat has had it. I'm the latest victim! I've got something to do tonight, I've got something for the UOTC tonight.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

hope you have a good night Tom is it the TA stuff? 

Feel better now wifey came home with a Wispa! Apparently it was for sharing? Why didn't she ell me when she gave it to me??


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> hope you have a good night Tom is it the TA stuff?
> 
> Feel better now wifey came home with a Wispa! Apparently it was for sharing? Why didn't she ell me when she gave it to me??



ross, I cant believe you ate it all! meanie


----------



## katie

sharpwaa said:


> You hameless shussy,  I was lying under the bar, watching it all!!!



haha, umm... i was wearing trousers! phew


----------



## am64

hi all !


----------



## katie

hiya am, how are you today?

my twin still isnt here


----------



## am64

katie said:


> hiya am, how are you today?
> 
> my twin still isnt here



Is she STILL working?


----------



## Steff

good evening hope everyone is well my net been cutting in and out all night gawd knows how long i will last before i use this pc as a football and lob it oot the window


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> Is she STILL working?



no idea 



steff09 said:


> good evening hope everyone is well my net been cutting in and out all night gawd knows how long i will last before i use this pc as a football and lob it oot the window



hehe i know what u mean, bloody computers!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

got an email back from southampton archaeology. the GIS programme they use is MapInfo, which i've never used before. I'm a bit scared that I'll get there and not have a clue what to do. He thinks I'm some GIS whizzkid...


----------



## AlisonM

I'll tell you a secret. All like programs set out to achieve the same results and there are only so many ways they can do so. The basic functions are the same, only the menu structure differs and that's just a matter of exploring to find out where the developer has put things. If you remember that, the rest will be a doddle.


----------



## am64

all my computer skills are self taught over the years and often the principles are the same..just made to look more complicated so it keeps all the computer workers in work...check out the programme on the web they might have a free 30 day trial that you can have a play with...thats how I learnt auto cad
also sam remember you are young and clever- learning new stuff isnt hard for you!


----------



## bev

Lime and soda and triple vodka please barman...

Has anyone heard from our Heidi?Has she given up on us?I miss her.


----------



## Tezzz

bev said:


> Lime and soda and triple vodka please barman...
> 
> Has anyone heard from our Heidi?Has she given up on us?I miss her.



2 bottles of diet coke in a pint glass please.

Hi Bev,

I haven't heard from Heidi. I was just thinking that before I put the computer on. I might send her an email.

How's your daughter's boyfriend. I had a thought about his high BG - he may have an infection. Remember when your A was high with that flu?


----------



## bev

Hi Tez,
It was her flatmate - I'm am not sure - she said he was making an appointment at the gp though. Yes levels can increase with illness -lets hope it was that.
It's quiet on here tonight, I am just waiting up to check A before sleeping - sooooo tired.....


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Bev,

I sent Heidi an email to see if she's OK.

How is A getting on with the pump? I don't think I could tolerate a needle sticking into me all the time. He is braver than I could be.

The other half and I are having a quiet evening in, watching the video of our last trip away after getting engaged. It's quite funny watching yourself on the telly.

I feel a rum and coke coming on if my BG is less than 6.5 so wishful thinking.

Here we go...Stab... beep 6.9. Ho hum..


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hm, I'm contemplating bed. It's been a bit of a bad day, I'm proper exhausted and looking forward to a day off where I can crawl out of bed at midday and be super refreshed. I have to be up super early tomorrow though as I have a docs appointment to resort out my repeat, and then straight to work after that.

I'm feeling a bit down tonight. Life and its stresses mainly. Nevermind, its payday soon. And having a Matt cuddle always makes things a bit better.

Levels been a bit erratic today. Up and down like a b****y yo-yo. Wondering if I'm coming down with something...everything feels pretty stiff and all I want to do is sleep...probably doesn't jhelp that customers think its funny to cough all over me when i'm taking orders...

nevermind

paint on a smile

is it bed time yet?


----------



## Tezzz

Dive in bed and have a cuddle with the other half.

I'll be doing that soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i think bed sounds like a good plan


----------



## Steff

good evening all , 

on the heidi front i have no idea i have sent her ac ple of mails , im guessing she aint bk on form yet


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good morning everyone , I hope you are all well . Have a good day  *


----------



## Steff

morning all wow first dry morning in 3 days whoopppppe 
hope everyones well


----------



## Northerner

Morning Steff! Morning Anne-Marie! Hope you haven't been working too hard AM, was worried about you!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. Woken up feeling proper crappy as had a rather nasty hypo at 4.30 this morning. I remember yelling at Matt and getting really upset  I hate what hypos do to me.

But now I have that horrible crappy feeling. Its going to stay all day, I know it


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff! Morning Anne-Marie! Hope you haven't been working too hard AM, was worried about you!



hi northener hows you


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> hi northener hows you



Just been out for a run - trying to get it in before the promised rain arrives later this morning!


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> hope you have a good night Tom is it the TA stuff?



Yeah this UOTC business is the TA stuff, I get the feelings that I will be rejected on Saturday by the medical though. I might have wasted last night and will probably have wasted Saturday aswell if that is the case. Oh well, better to have tried and failed rather than never tried at all.



sharpwaa said:


> Just reminded myself why I miss student day's,  very good Tom  Tell me about this UOTC business, sound's interesting.



Right Sharpwaa,  

Basically the UOTC is a bit like CCF at school but taken to a much higher level as you are actually a member of the territorial forces (hence my feelings that I'll be binned after the medical board) You cannot be called up as a student. You're paid for the training that you do at the same rates as a member of the territorial forces and you get opportunities by the shed load. You're subject to the same rules and regulations as soldiers (hence my lovely set of sideburns having fallen victim to my razor this morning) It's basically to make student life a bit more interesting and to give you a better idea of what the armed forces are about.

Tom


----------



## am64

morning all going need a large one..got interveiw this afternoon ...not sure what to wear...what does one wear when selling beds?....?


----------



## Steff

either go in your nightie or pyjames


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> either go in your nightie or pyjames



haha very quick steff ...i was wondering who might be first in with that reply..only one problem tho...dont have any!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> haha very quick steff ...i was wondering who might be first in with that reply..only one problem tho...dont have any!



nawty gal! well if you get the job first thing you can buy with wages is some pj's
anyways good luck with it fingers crossed


----------



## am64

thanks sweetie XXX am a little worried as if i get it i will be working alone in the showroom (after training) not that i get hypos that much, but how do i eat ? its going to be 7 hr day...


----------



## Steff

get some food into your pockets that are small enough to fit in and that are going to fill you up, im sure they cant say no as your diabetic and its needed


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> get some food into your pockets that are small enough to fit in and that are going to fill you up, im sure they cant say no as your diabetic and its needed



oh i thought my days of pack lunches had ended when SWBH left primary school! its just pre interview nerves...The prob i have been having is they tell me i am either overqualified and will get bored...or havent got up to date experience ....and nobody wants architects....well not architects like me who are senstive and kind...conscienous and clever...hahalol


----------



## am64

off to get sorted ...dog walking shopping put washing out bath interview pick up DAC(daughter at college)...wash up...cook tea wash up phew...X


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon Tom, Steff, AM64 and any lurkers,

*Dark Side Of The Moon *by *Pink Floyd* is on the record player.....

That'll get the neighbours going. It has to be played *LOUD *and the ornaments are vibrating!

Has anyone got a fave track off that LP? I need an excuse to play it twice!!!


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> Afternoon Tom, Steff, AM64 and any lurkers,
> 
> *Dark Side Of The Moon *by *Pink Floyd* is on the record player.....
> 
> That'll get the neighbours going. It has to be played *LOUD *and the ornaments are vibrating!
> 
> Has anyone got a fave track off that LP? I need an excuse to play it twice!!!



My favourite track from Dark Side Of The Moon is split between either Time or Money or Brain Damage.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Afternoon Tom, Steff, AM64 and any lurkers,
> 
> *Dark Side Of The Moon *by *Pink Floyd* is on the record player.....
> 
> That'll get the neighbours going. It has to be played *LOUD *and the ornaments are vibrating!
> 
> Has anyone got a fave track off that LP? I need an excuse to play it twice!!!



dont like um so aint got fave , how are you TEZ?


----------



## AlisonM

Haven't played that for ages! It's one of my all time favourite albums. I'm away to dig it out of the box.


----------



## Corrine

brightontez said:


> Afternoon Tom, Steff, AM64 and any lurkers,
> 
> *Dark Side Of The Moon *by *Pink Floyd* is on the record player.....
> 
> That'll get the neighbours going. It has to be played *LOUD *and the ornaments are vibrating!
> 
> Has anyone got a fave track off that LP? I need an excuse to play it twice!!!



Any track of that one is good for me.  In fact any old Pink Floyd will do!


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> dont like um so aint got fave , how are you TEZ?



I'm OK today Steff. Exercising the speakers on the Hi-Fi today



AlisonM said:


> Haven't played that for ages! It's one of my all time favourite albums. I'm away to dig it out of the box.



It's not a bad LP. Glad I brought back good memories Alison...



Corrine said:


> Any track of that one is good for me.  In fact any old Pink Floyd will do!



I think Dark Side of The Moon is my fave Pink Floyd LP. Especially played loud...



Tom Hreben said:


> My favourite track from Dark Side Of The Moon is split between either Time or Money or Brain Damage.



I like the first track and Time and Money too. I remember when it first came out. I was 8 I think. Our neighbour played it flat out on his crappy Dansette. He blew his mind when it was played on our Leak 70 hifi.... Garrard turntable and Warfendale speakers... Those were the days. I was too young to understand the meanings of some of the songs....


----------



## Steff

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr got soaked through and a pair of shoes are in the bin this dam rain wish it would p off


----------



## AlisonM

It was the first LP I ever bought with my first ever wage packet. That's right, real vinyl, sure dates me eh?


----------



## Tezzz

I was 8 when this came out in 1973! That dates me too....

Playing Atom Heart Mother now. Not as good. Gonna stick *The Wall* on instead.


----------



## AlisonM

brightontez said:


> I was 8 when this came out in 1973! That dates me too....
> 
> Playing Atom Heart Mother now. Not as good. Gonna stick *The Wall* on instead.



You're just a baby!


----------



## Steff

plzzz anyone im now totally lost eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekk, im jus a poor 80s bairn


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> plzzz anyone im now totally lost eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekk, im jus a poor 80s bairn



Oh I so wish I was but unfortunately I can pre date you by about 20 years!


----------



## Steff

ohh no good to me then (o/j)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hello everyone


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> ohh no good to me then (o/j)



Yeah sorry Hun - I'm an old bird!


----------



## Steff

lets say well matured huh hehe 

*creeps to the door*


----------



## sofaraway

Hey guys 

anyone been watching that new programme 'flash forward' ?


----------



## Steff

nope is it good? i have heard from a mate she thinks  its fab


----------



## Corrine

steff09 said:


> lets say well matured huh hehe
> 
> *creeps to the door*



Hey I like your style - like a good wine - gets better with age lol!


----------



## sofaraway

steff09 said:


> nope is it good? i have heard from a mate she thinks  its fab



Just watched the first 2 episodes on five website today and I enjoyed it. 

working nights starting tonight and I already feel shattered


----------



## Tezzz

Evening all,

Got to drive the cauldron tonight.

Lambs liver..... Bacon bits, veggies and onion gravy.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Got to drive the cauldron tonight.
> 
> Lambs liver..... Bacon bits, veggies and onion gravy.



I'll be there in half an hour! Slurp!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

meep

today i had a lovely conversation with a little girl, couldn't have been more than 11 or 12. She asked me if I could make sure her drink was a diet one 'because i'm diabetic'. I couldn't help but awww. She was adorable. I told her that I'm diabetic too, and I asked her how long she'd had it and whaty insulin she was on. And she gave me the biggest smile ever.

And then there was an elderly gentleman who asked for a bottle of diet pepsi and the guy serving was being a total doofus and I was like 'yes we do, hang on, I'll get you one'. And he thanked me with the following 'thank you so much, I'm not sure your boss would like a diabetic hyper on his floor would he?'. I couldn't help but laugh and say that I knew the feeling. I then got told off for chatting (to a customer mind!) as we were chatting for a bout 10 minutes.

Brilliant stuff. It's amazing how many people come to you who have the same thing. Utterly brilliant


----------



## am64

hi all...normally when i log in I check out threads etc...but tonight i need just a little rant ..is that ok ...Last summer whilst doing some freelance work i realised that my proirty for access to the mother ship computer in my home was very low down the list so i went and brought a laptop..MYOWN LAPTOP...DAC(daughter at college) brought her own aswell...hubby uses mothership SWBH uses his & StepSon his own....so why is it that MY laptop is now being used by anyone who is downstairs because they cant be bothered to go an get there own upstairs !!! Rant Rant!!  more than that if i ask to have MY LAPTOP back they tell me to Chill my boots....What
i do love them really xx Large what evers cheapest landlord!!!


----------



## Steff

please someone get me outta here grrrrrrrr bloody men!!


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> please someone get me outta here grrrrrrrr bloody men!!



Boys getting too much steff? thanks for PM


----------



## Steff

lol, thats ok at PM 

im ready to attack sumit with a rolling pin


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> lol, thats ok at PM
> 
> im ready to attack sumit with a rolling pin



Can I join you? I could just do with a good old china chucking session.


----------



## Steff

plz join me more the merrier Alison


----------



## Steff

good mornign all hope all is well , abit dryer here this morning but it is bloody foggy  x


----------



## Freddie99

Ok, so this morning finds me a little under the weather with high blood sugars again! I though that last night's alteration of my evening levemir (upped to 26) would stop me being high in the morning. Then again correcting a 17.4 created by have only TWO pissy little cans of lager wasn't my best idea. That probably dropped me into a hypo sometime in the night. I'm still ill with whatever nastiness I've caught and that's playing havoc with my bloods. Right, I'm off to the GP in a bit to see if they can sort out my dodgy chest. Hopefully they might be able to exorcise some of my bad mood.

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

So, I've seen the quack and he says that I've probably had something viral. It should work its way out of my soon hopefully. He also suggested that I up everything as far as my insulins go. I'll see how the newly upped levemir does tomorrow morning if I don't drink tonight.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all! Day off huzzah! I'm off to the library in a bit and then possibly to town (I want to treat myself...but probably won't...I need new earphones...) I might take my camera to the waterfront as well...


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely, sunny day here. I'm off to take the dog for a walk and maybe take a pic or two I promised for a pal who's never been this far north. My dilemma, shall I take the camera, or rely on the one on my phone?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Lovely, sunny day here. I'm off to take the dog for a walk and maybe take a pic or two I promised for a pal who's never been this far north. My dilemma, shall I take the camera, or rely on the one on my phone?



Take your camera  It's what I'm doing today!


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon All,

I could have thrown a fit this morning. Bl**dy internet email went off.

An hour later and 20 minutes on the phone to India and it was all sorted. I changed the direct debit on their web site and their web site was broken........ Grrrr.....

Right, the neighbours are getting it in the ear'oles.... 

*Living On The Ceiling* by Blancmange has just gone on the jukebox. To be followed by *Smalltown Boy*

Anyways, BT are coming round to stick another phone line in this afternoon. That should be fun... 

Ahhh.... the smell of freshly brewed coffee is wafting from the kitchen.... can't smell any biscuits.... "Darling...............!"

*Two Tribes* by Frankie Goes To Hollywood is on next.....


----------



## Steff

elloo all tez alison tom and sam , hope all is now well

just popped on while on my lunch

sun is blazing since first time in 3 days


----------



## Tezzz

*1000th post*

Hi Stef,

The sun is out here!!

*Jump* by The Pointer Sisters is playing.

And this is the 1000th post....

Well I thought it was going to be....

*Wild Thing* by Kermit with assistance from *Animal* and Floyd are on the record player...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

to do today

do the washing up
housework
go to docs and pick up script
go to boots and get bag of script based goodies
(maybe treat myself to a new pair of earphones)
go for a wander with the camera
library
home
dinner
chill and do some levelling up on FF7

*phew* busy day off yes??


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> to do today
> 
> do the washing up
> housework
> go to docs and pick up script
> go to boots and get bag of script based goodies
> (maybe treat myself to a new pair of earphones)
> go for a wander with the camera
> library
> home
> dinner
> chill and do some levelling up on FF7
> 
> *phew* busy day off yes??



Sam, you are making it too hard....

Items 1 and 2 can be done by the other half...

3 and 4... THEY DELIVER!!!!

Have you trained Matt to cook...?

Simples.....

Oh I forgot.... *The Bangin' Man* by Slade are on the jukebox....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sam, you are making it too hard....
> 
> Items 1 and 2 can be done by the other half...
> 
> 3 and 4... THEY DELIVER!!!!
> 
> Have you trained Matt to cook...?
> 
> Simples.....
> 
> Oh I forgot.... *The Bangin' Man* by Slade are on the jukebox....



hahahahaha. He's watching the snooker so won't move from the couch all day!

as for 3 and 4, I like the walk 

And yes, he can cook. But as he cooks most days of the week, I think its my turn


----------



## AlisonM

Here's a few crap shots of Snechie taken with my moby cos I forgot to charge the batteries for my camera.

No 1. Shot of the Greig St Bridge and the Black Isle in the distance. You can see it which means it's not raining. If you can't see the Black Isle then it is raining. Mostly you can't see it.

No 2. Infirmary Bridge, same as the Greig St Bridge, both built by Thomas Telford.

No 3. The Lego Castle, awful Victorian eyesore probably designed by Disney. It houses the courts and the offices of the Procurator Fiscal (something like an American DA).


----------



## Steff

thats brilliant some great piccies there Alison


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon gang, just a quick question, how is it some of you seem to be able to post lots of images and big ones too? everytime I post just one up I end up with next to no space in my quota! I'm following the pixel size limits but using a JPEG.

Just be nice to know!

Hope you all keeping safe.

Rossi


----------



## Tezzz

Ross,

You have to reduce the quality.


----------



## AlisonM

I saved these as GIF images which takes them down to 256 colours and means you can post more of them.


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon gang, just a quick question, how is it some of you seem to be able to post lots of images and big ones too? everytime I post just one up I end up with next to no space in my quota! I'm following the pixel size limits but using a JPEG.
> 
> Just be nice to know!
> 
> Hope you all keeping safe.
> 
> Rossi



If you upload them to a sharing site, like photobucket, you can just post them here as a link - no size problems at all (but best to make them a suitable size for the display - not toooo huge!)

http://photobucket.com

Excellent pictures BTW Alison - what a lovely place!


----------



## Steff

yeah ive never had bother with photobucket whatever size the pic os on there website it comes out that size in here


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> If you upload them to a sharing site, like photobucket, you can just post them here as a link - no size problems at all (but best to make them a suitable size for the display - not toooo huge!)
> 
> http://photobucket.com
> 
> Excellent pictures BTW Alison - what a lovely place!



cheers north' at least I now know!! 

I may give it a go at somepoint!


----------



## Tezzz

I hate Thursdays.

We're having a 2nd line put in for the fax machine. BT engineer turned up. It's all done he said.

Sorry. you haven't put the socket on the wall yet so how can it be all done. 

The socket is there he said. 

Yes that's the xxxxxx number. no its yyyyyy. No we're having a 2nd line put in for the fax. 

Oh he said. He's just gone outside and there are no spare pairs in the cable. 

I said he had better find one before I get upset.

I showed him the copy of the letter I wrote to BT at Newcastle by recorded delivery re-iterating the order.

Two more BT vans have turned up, one with a supervisor in. Now there are four engineers trying to find a spare line to the exchange....

I've just put *Star Trekkin' *by The Firm on the record player as it's appropriate. And I turned the volume up so they can bl**dy hear it!


----------



## rossi_mac

can you use flickr? or is it just photobucket? 

hmm sounding like a dunce today!


----------



## rossi_mac

Tez, hope you succeed, but here's a thought, through your isp router or whatever they're called you could use the VOIP line maybe?? at home we have it as a second line to phone out from, at work I have it as a second line for a fax machine.

keep the volume loud!!


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Tez, hope you succeed, but here's a thought, through your isp router or whatever they're called you could use the VOIP line maybe?? at home we have it as a second line to phone out from, at work I have it as a second line for a fax machine.
> 
> keep the volume loud!!



On the phone front we are keeping things simples (meerkat style), until I get Asterisk going...

No fear of loud volume....

*Fade to Grey* by Visage playing.....  Followed by *Teenage Rampage* by Sweet. 

I feel some reggae coming on after that lot....

The *Je T'aime *by Judge Dread (very funny when he discovers the bird has a..........) then *Fatty Bum Bum* by Carl Malcolm. Then some Bob Marley. *Jammin *first then *Three Little Birds. *Then perhaps *Dub Side Of The Moon...*


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> On the phone front we are keeping things simples (meerkat style), until I get Asterisk going...
> 
> No fear of loud volume....
> 
> *Fade to Grey* by Visage playing.....  Followed by *Teenage Rampage* by Sweet.
> 
> I feel some reggae coming on after that lot....
> 
> The *Je T'aime *by Judge Dread (very funny when he discovers the bird has a..........) then *Fatty Bum Bum* by Carl Malcolm. Then some Bob Marley. *Jammin *first then *Three Little Birds. *Then perhaps *Dub Side Of The Moon...*



How about Blondie hanging on the telephone


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> can you use flickr? or is it just photobucket?
> 
> hmm sounding like a dunce today!



I've not used flickr much, but I can't find a way for you to post a link to a picture like you can in photobucket, just ways to blog or email the picture. PB has a line of code you can copy especially for posting to forums.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Here's a few crap shots of Snechie taken with my moby cos I forgot to charge the batteries for my camera.
> 
> No 1. Shot of the Greig St Bridge and the Black Isle in the distance. You can see it which means it's not raining. If you can't see the Black Isle then it is raining. Mostly you can't see it.
> 
> No 2. Infirmary Bridge, same as the Greig St Bridge, both built by Thomas Telford.
> 
> No 3. The Lego Castle, awful Victorian eyesore probably designed by Disney. It houses the courts and the offices of the Procurator Fiscal (something like an American DA).



I remember that river it was Black and flowed fast


----------



## Steff

hya am xx u ok


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hya am xx u ok



Ummm bad head ...tell you going to interveiws bad for health...or maybe it was the ciders i drank ...forgot to eat the carbs and so BS low for me in morning ...ended up walking dogs the shopping and buying lucazade just to get through the till...now my sugars up to 9.4 ...high for me and i feel raaaaaahhhhh


----------



## AlisonM

Dinah Washington here just now, September in the Rain, Mad About the Boy, Tain't Nobody's Business...

It was Santana earlier, Black Magic Woman and Gary Hoey, Desire. Plus Blue Oyster Cult and Don't Fear The Reaper, but I was keeping the dog awake, she's no rock chick.


----------



## Steff

sorry t hear you aint had good day am
jus wanted to thank you tho ok hun x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> sorry t hear you aint had good day am
> jus wanted to thank you tho ok hun x



whys thanks????oh last night thats no prob (she says quickly trying to remember any drunken ramblings).you feeling better?


----------



## Steff

yer im feeling better but you kept on calling me josie and thinking i was a long lost cousin


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hey all! Back from town. Decided to treat myself doubly...well almost. Brought myself a new top from the new look sale - ?4. Bargain. Got myself a new pair of headphones too, a nice pair of pink ipod headphones, with 3 year insurance came to just under a tenner. Good stuff. No more treats for a while though  Need to start saving the rent and the council tax as well as shopping 

Went to the library and picked up a few more books!

The Bounce - Betsy Tobin
Fallen Angels - Bernard Cornwall & Susannah Kells (Read the one before that too, hence why i got this one! Need to find out what happens next!)
A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess
The Minotaur Takes a Cigarette Break - Steven Sherill
House of Angels - Freda Lightfoot

Also reserved American Psycho! I read an article about the film (mmmm Christian Bale) and decided the book is a must read!!

I'm now settling down with some Muse (itunes on random yay!) and about to write me a blog!


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> yer im feeling better but you kept on calling me josie and thinking i was a long lost cousin



Ahhh yessss long lost cousin jo...where did you go...!


----------



## Steff

exactly i think i was close once but then went further a field i do vaguely remember you ,always at the front of the bar que


----------



## am64

ohh yessssss..you were the one they only allowed in the garden !!!


----------



## Steff

pmsl cheeky, the centre of the universe was flooded yesterday btw!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> How about Blondie hanging on the telephone



Good idea Batman!

Just stuck it on!


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> pmsl cheeky, the centre of the universe was flooded yesterday btw!



didnt see that we had alot of rain up in the hills aswell...it always floods in the CotU..under the railway bridge was always bad goina google it see if any pics


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> didnt see that we had alot of rain up in the hills aswell...it always floods in the CotU..under the railway bridge was always bad goina google it see if any pics



couldnt find links...cooking T see ya later X


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Gah im bloody freezing!!!!!! Can't get warm. Considering cooking dinner though soon, thats if i can tear myself away from my book


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Update...

*Hanging On The Telephone* went down like a lead balloon with the BT engineers...

Now we have 2 phone lines. However the new number is wrong.  Manager has arranged free divert.

Now to cook dinner.... Something simple... Curry I think.

Laters all...


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Just had a rather dull lecture about DNA and nucleic acids. Mostly stuff that I've covered before, ah well, it doesn't do any harm to blow away the cobwebs. I've got something to do with the UOTC tonight but this isn't in Southampton fortunately. Conveniently on campus this one. Hopefully I'll get in. On Tuesday the OC of the company that I could potentially belong to said that it's a decision for the medics who conduct my medical on Saturday, well, that's if I get chosen to go on selection that is.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

erm...scared me

just had a knock on the door from the guy whos just moved in downstairs...looked like a right hobo (and seriously i'm not being mean...) but he was asking if we had a phone he could borrow  as apparently hes just had internet installed. Erm...ok...when i said no we didn't he pulled a face that could curdle milk!! 

I'm scared...


----------



## Sugarbum

salmonpuff said:


> erm...scared me
> 
> just had a knock on the door from the guy whos just moved in downstairs...looked like a right hobo (and seriously i'm not being mean...) but he was asking if we had a phone he could borrow  as apparently hes just had internet installed. Erm...ok...when i said no we didn't he pulled a face that could curdle milk!!
> 
> I'm scared...



Well done hon. NEVER lend your phone to someone you dont know. You have done the right thing. 

Why would he need a phone to check his internet or am I being a complete dullard?

Dont worry. If he was genuine he will realise what a silly thing it is to go round knocking on peoples door for one.

x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> Well done hon. NEVER lend your phone to someone you dont know. You have done the right thing.
> 
> Why would he need a phone to check his internet or am I being a complete dullard?
> 
> Dont worry. If he was genuine he will realise what a silly thing it is to go round knocking on peoples door for one.
> 
> x



Thats exactly what I was thinking. Why would he need a phone???  Surely if he just connects to his internet?? 

I don't think I'd ever let anyone that scruffy looking into my home...like seriously...proper hobo like. He even had a moth eaten hat on! And just looked dirty *shudder*


----------



## AlisonM

It's a sad indictment of the world we live in that we have to be so suspicious of strangers. You did the right thing, the only thing you could do, especially if he was that dodgy looking.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> It's a sad indictment of the world we live in that we have to be so suspicious of strangers. You did the right thing, the only thing you could do, especially if he was that dodgy looking.



it is sad

but I was scared he was gunna come in and steal everything

that would have sucked


----------



## Steff

good evening all x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good evening all x



evening cus, had a nice night?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> evening cus, had a nice night?



aye cus been good ty howz bout you


----------



## am64

feeling still rough, but tested sugars and 6.3 very good...especially as i took a teaspoon to the nutella earlier! I must get some more walnuts... going to bed very soon, I be much better 2morrow x hows the tum?


----------



## Steff

im fine ty eyes r stinging like must be sigh of tiredness


----------



## am64

sam seems to be having tough time...but the forum experts had responded so quickly ...brill place this


----------



## Steff

yes very , place is amazing


----------



## am64

thats me off to bed , good luck to Sam... Night Cus


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, all groovy I hope

Inlaws afoot so may be a bit aloof next few days! Or more prevelant!!

If I wasn't so tired I'd ask for a drink Mr Barman. Maybe I'll treat myself and have one tomorrow!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thats me off to bed , good luck to Sam... Night Cus



nights cus catch you in the morning or sometime 2moz x
sleep well


----------



## Steff

good evening rossi got mine here november 24th


----------



## rossi_mac

don't get me wrong all good peeps, just bit tired at the mo.... you know!

and as such I should go get me some shut eye, catch you around.


----------



## Steff

yup they always seem to come when you could do with peace 


nights t/c


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

starting to feel better. If it aint one thing at the mo its the other i tell ya! Thanks to everyone for their advice 

Currently listening to the FF7 soundtrack (Cait Sith's theme) before going to bed. Up early for work again. BOO!


----------



## Steff

well im off to bed now  my sky sports has ceased up working for whatever reason so thats my midnight viewing over early , dam virgin media grr


nights all


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Bugger it but the bloods are high again, 17.5 this time but I feel that this is self inflicted as I've had a few to drink. We'll see what the morning holds for blood sugars. Hopefully it'll be a bit lower than it has been over the past few days. Hope all's well for everyone.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Good morning  hope alls well, brr im sitting here and my teeth are chattering its freeeeeeeezing x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

Success! Blood was 8.4 this morning! What a lovely surprise. Right, I must be off to sort out some stuff before I depart for lectures in a little.

Hi Steff,

Cold up north? Lovely and sunny down here...

Tom


----------



## Northerner

A friend passed this on to me. Two thugs out on a night attacking people pick on two drag queens. Problem is...they are cage fighters out on a stag do!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCE5VbgpP3I&NR=1


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Success! Blood was 8.4 this morning! What a lovely surprise. Right, I must be off to sort out some stuff before I depart for lectures in a little.
> 
> Hi Steff,
> 
> Cold up north? Lovely and sunny down here...
> 
> Tom



hi tom good morning hope you had a good day, And yes it is very cold indeed grr


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> A friend passed this on to me. Two thugs out on a night attacking people pick on two drag queens. Problem is...they are cage fighters out on a stag do!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCE5VbgpP3I&NR=1



I cant watch because im at work, but sounds funny - good on the cage fighters   Was is alex reid? Jordan has been spreading rumours that he cross-dresses (for yuor own sake I hope you have no idea what i'm on about!).

Morning all!

I'm FREEZING!!!  I nearly wore a wooly hat today but thought I might look silly cos' it's a bit early for that.  I'm wearing a scarf indoors though, brrr!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I cant watch because im at work, but sounds funny - good on the cage fighters   Was is alex reid? Jordan has been spreading rumours that he cross-dresses (for yuor own sake I hope you have no idea what i'm on about!).
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> I'm FREEZING!!!  I nearly wore a wooly hat today but thought I might look silly cos' it's a bit early for that.  I'm wearing a scarf indoors though, brrr!



It's funny, because it shows them causing mayhem for a bit then walking down a street looking for trouble. They pick on the drag queens and instantly get floored! Then it shows them staggering along until they get arrested! Reminds me of the 'happy slapping' vid a while ago where the attackers discuss attacking the next person to come out of a shop - they try it and get floored with one punch! If it was me that would be the punishment for these idiots - stick them in a cage for a couple of cage fighters to have five minutes with, would be cheaper than jail!

Coolest day so far today, it's been slipping 1 degree every day this week so far. Another couple of degrees and I might be forced to put the heating on! Have just been out for a run, so was good weather for that and now I'm toastie!


----------



## Sugarbum

Funny clip! 

Morning all, please someone help me summon the energy I need to go to work at 2pm- I dont have any! Its too cold to go to work, its bloody freezing where I work.

katie, I will wear a woolly hat if you are!

Hope everyone is well today xx

(stone the crows- I woke up with a BM of 6.0 today- Ive been cured!!!)


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

Just had a call from the UOTC and they've checked with their medical officer, well the medical officer of the unit that I could have ended up with (103 REME Battalion) and I think that you can guess that I was told that joining the UOTC was not going to happen. I was sort of expecting that but it still doesn't sit well with me.

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Just had a call from the UOTC and they've checked with their medical officer, well the medical officer of the unit that I could have ended up with (103 REME Battalion) and I think that you can guess that I was told that joining the UOTC was not going to happen. I was sort of expecting that but it still doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Tom



Oh Tom, sorry to hear that. Horrible to be let down. Is it something you can appeal?


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Oh Tom, sorry to hear that. Horrible to be let down. Is it something you can appeal?



Nope, nothing about this one that I can appeal. It's the army being more than a little backwards and lacking any open mindedness about diabetes;  they therefore have a blanket ban on all diabetics enlisting. Being let down, well, as far as that goes every time I have something to do with the army it all goes belly up. Ah well, looks like I'll be continuing my little fight with them soon. Fortunately the new Chief Of The General Staff Sir David Richards went to my old school. However much I hate the old boys network it might just help so I'll be attempting to get in touch with him.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear it Tom, you would have been one of their best I've no doubt. Blanket bans really are so ridiculous - I'm (and I'm sure you are too) considerably fitter and more capable than the majority of my peers, diabetes or not.

Good to have the ear of the 'high-ups' though - you never know!


----------



## Sugarbum

yeah too right, do whatever you can Tom.  Fullfill your dreams. Its very important. If you can, fight it...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Afternoon all, swopped my day off with work due to feeling very very run down and sorry for myself. So gunna have a nice duvet day with my books!

Sorry about the army thing Tom, how about an army of diabetics (lol) go down there and deal some pain til they let you in???


----------



## Steff

hi all xx


----------



## Sugarbum

salmonpuff said:


> Afternoon all, swopped my day off with work due to feeling very very run down and sorry for myself. So gunna have a nice duvet day with my books!
> 
> Sorry about the army thing Tom, how about an army of diabetics (lol) go down there and deal some pain til they let you in???



Hey glad to see you check in! Are you feeling any better? Enjoy your duvet day!

We should have an army of diabetics- on a mission which includes targetting all front line jobs, on my list is the police and the ambulance services. Although I do believe an officer has gone through the training now in Hendon with type one diabetes, so maybe there is some hope


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Just had a call from the UOTC and they've checked with their medical officer, well the medical officer of the unit that I could have ended up with (103 REME Battalion) and I think that you can guess that I was told that joining the UOTC was not going to happen. I was sort of expecting that but it still doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Tom



sorry to hear that Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> Hey glad to see you check in! Are you feeling any better? Enjoy your duvet day!
> 
> We should have an army of diabetics- on a mission which includes targetting all front line jobs, on my list is the police and the ambulance services. Although I do believe an officer has gone through the training now in Hendon with type one diabetes, so maybe there is some hope



levels are better, just feeling very sorry for myself. So gunna snuggle on the sofa with either a book or final fantasy 7 and lots of tea. 

That sounds like a good plan. While we're at it, after we've beaten up all those people, hoiws about we go to a few archaeological units and finger prick them til they give me a job?

*lol*


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all,

Pint of Fosters please barman. I'm pushing the boat out today.

Sorry to hear the news Tom, a real bummer. Perhaps the Army Careers place in Queen's Road might be able to find something for you. 

How's the book going Sam..?

I'm giving *Pop Muzik* by M some extra severe welly, the other half has the Dyson on. You'd have thought that boffin could have super silenced the dammed contraption.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

> How's the book going Sam..?





The one im writing or the one im reading?  The one im reading and started yesterday, im half way through. Its brill!

The one for nanowrimo...im not allowed to start til Nov 1st


----------



## Steff

hya tez hows u xx


----------



## Sugarbum

hi-ho, hi-ho, its off to work I go.....pls think positive thoughts and hope I have a good shift!

have a good afternoon all, catch you laters. Sam, you dont know how jelous I am!
x


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> The one im writing or the one im reading?  The one im reading and started yesterday, im half way through. Its brill!
> 
> The one for nanowrimo...im not allowed to start til Nov 1st



You're writing a book? Brilliant. I meant the book you're reading. How's the bloods now...? Any improvement?



steff09 said:


> hya tez hows u xx



Getting deafened by the Dyson... Grrr. Apart from that OK. Bloods 6.1 this morning. Want it lower.



Sugarbum said:


> hi-ho, hi-ho, its off to work I go.....pls think positive thoughts and hope I have a good shift!
> 
> have a good afternoon all, catch you laters. Sam, you dont know how jelous I am!
> x



Sugarbum, _please_ don't say that word in here. It's *W*. I might have to come round and spank you with a big feather if you don't!

Just put *Pump Up The Volume* by MARRS on the record player. Not quite drowning out the Dyson now it's in the sitting room. Might have to* build a louder amplifier* or lauch the Dyson. In the meantime I might resort to the headphones....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> You're writing a book? Brilliant. I meant the book you're reading. How's the bloods now...? Any improvement?



yep, for the national novel writing month. Start Nov 1st, 50,000 words by Nov 30th! Cool! The book im reading is almost done, bloody brill story i reccommend it!

Levels 10.4 after breakfast so much improved!


----------



## am64

hi alll ...relieved that you are so much better 2day sam...i was so impressed tho how the forum kicked in to help you...suggle up hun...what book have you been reading? i need a good one for going to suffolk...thinking of maybe another Kurt Vonnegut..Timequake has been suggested
Tez any drum n bass??
afternoon Cus!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hi alll ...relieved that you are so much better 2day sam...i was so impressed tho how the forum kicked in to help you...suggle up hun...what book have you been reading? i need a good one for going to suffolk...thinking of maybe another Kurt Vonnegut..Timequake has been suggested
> Tez any drum n bass??
> afternoon Cus!



Its called The Minotaur Takes A Cigarette Break by Steven Sherill, and its very sad


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Its called The Minotaur Takes A Cigarette Break by Steven Sherill, and its very sad



ohhh nooo I cant do sad at the moment...id never get out of bed!!HaHa...but i check it out on web anyway XX you sound alot better


----------



## Steff

helloo cuz xx


----------



## am64

oh sam neally forgot found this the other day you probably no it tho...
http://www.bajr.org/employment/ukemployment.asp

I am looking forward going to British museum with some real archaeologists !


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> helloo cuz xx



hi sweetie you ok today ...despite the cold..even a bit nippy in tropical south 2day...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> oh sam neally forgot found this the other day you probably no it tho...
> http://www.bajr.org/employment/ukemployment.asp
> 
> I am looking forward going to British museum with some real archaeologists !



ah yeah BAJR! I check that every day


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi sweetie you ok today ...despite the cold..even a bit nippy in tropical south 2day...



hya hun im fine thx in from the cold now anyways x u up2 much this weknd? xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hya hun im fine thx in from the cold now anyways x u up2 much this weknd? xx



weekends what are they? all the days roll into one ....I will try and get fam out for a walk in woods as leafs are turning and its getting very pretty...
took SWBH out to walk dogs this morning and do the shopping with me ...first time hes been out in nearly 3 weeks apart from to A&E and docs....bless him hand is still sore ...maybe back to school monday if he feels confident enough !


----------



## Steff

bike ride for me 2moz yippeeeee


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> ah yeah BAJR! I check that every day



thought you might..!! The only other one i have seen was in back of 'BIG ISSUE' and they were for volunteers (all accomodation food etc provided) for about 4 weeks at a time in cyprus i think...


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> bike ride for me 2moz yippeeeee



cool can you take your bikes on metro to seaside...i love the seaside this time of year!


----------



## Steff

god no i dont even wanna take mine out onto the footpath never mind the metro , but needs must when a munchkins face is glaring at you all lovingly plz mums plz! yada yada


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> god no i dont even wanna take mine out onto the footpath never mind the metro , but needs must when a munchkins face is glaring at you all lovingly plz mums plz! yada yada



haha its far to dodgy to cycle around here with all the nutters in there huge 4x4 and lamborgines! Also the roads are in very poor condition full of pot holes !


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> Tez any drum n bass??



I love drums. I wish I could play them. Big and loud.... 

Alive And Kicking and Don't You Forget About Me by Simple Minds are good examples of the drumming style I like best.

Animal is my idol! *PLUG IT! PLUG IT!

*I've got the album Kermit Unpigged and his version of Wild Thing that gets sabotaged by Floyd and Animal is brilliant. There is a version on youtube - search for Kermit Wild Thing.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> I love drums. I wish I could play them. Big and loud....
> 
> Alive And Kicking and Don't You Forget About Me by Simple Minds are good examples of the drumming style I like best.
> 
> Animal is my idol! *PLUG IT! PLUG IT!
> 
> *I've got the album Kermit Unpigged and his version of Wild Thing that gets sabotaged by Floyd and Animal is brilliant. There is a version on youtube - search for Kermit Wild Thing.



I love animal !!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kdKXebh8g8
But if you want to hear something totally werid check out this lot...''I'm an action packed gorilla''


----------



## Steff

well thats school run done im away for 20 mins kip , see if it sorts out my eyes x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> well thats school run done im away for 20 mins kip , see if it sorts out my eyes x



happy snooze CuZZZZZZZ


----------



## Tezzz

Right,

I've got to battle BT again re the wrong  phone number they installed.

Bets are on to where the person I speak to is....

Newcastle?? They're always helpful...

Scotland?? They're always helpful...

India?? They're always helpful...

Here goes....


----------



## am64

Yeahhh after 21/2 years waiting the HA has finally agreed that it will cost less to put in a new kitchen than try and repair it!!! they're comming to measure up in next 2 weeks....lets see how long it will take them now!! taking bets


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Right,
> 
> I've got to battle BT again re the wrong  phone number they installed.
> 
> Bets are on to where the person I speak to is....
> 
> Newcastle?? They're always helpful...
> 
> Scotland?? They're always helpful...
> 
> India?? They're always helpful...
> 
> Here goes....



I can hear a bit of 'Blondie' comming on the turn table again any time...NOW
good luck!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon all,

Tom hard luck on the TA thing, but best of luck on your quest.

Tez my money is on India!

AM64 at least you're getting there!! you hoping for Christmas I guess!! Good luck!

Hey has anyone heard From Ann Marie (Insulin Addict) hope she's okay, if you're lurking about AM hello hope you come back soon unless I missed something when I was away??


----------



## Steff

good early evening seems like i was only away a short while , silly me hoping to have a lilttle kip was wayy out of the Q gr


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> It's funny, because it shows them causing mayhem for a bit then walking down a street looking for trouble. They pick on the drag queens and instantly get floored! Then it shows them staggering along until they get arrested! Reminds me of the 'happy slapping' vid a while ago where the attackers discuss attacking the next person to come out of a shop - they try it and get floored with one punch! If it was me that would be the punishment for these idiots - stick them in a cage for a couple of cage fighters to have five minutes with, would be cheaper than jail!
> 
> Coolest day so far today, it's been slipping 1 degree every day this week so far. Another couple of degrees and I might be forced to put the heating on! Have just been out for a run, so was good weather for that and now I'm toastie!



what nasty people! glad they ran into the cage fighters   Just saw it on five news.

Ive got the heating on again now - ive also resorted to pink fluffy slippers!



Sugarbum said:


> katie, I will wear a woolly hat if you are!



Ok lou, I'm wearing one tomorrow then!  One of those ones with the ear cover bits... i'm so cool.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...Ok lou, I'm wearing one tomorrow then!  One of those ones with the ear cover bits... i'm so cool.



Here's a picture of my niece Sarah wearing my Russian fur hat with the ear flaps down:







...and a picture of me in the hat in Moscow:






It was too warm for me to wear over here - even in the depths of winter!

...and yes, I do have a coat hanger stuck down the back of my shirt, a rubber monster stuck to my forehead and horn-rimmed specs on!


----------



## Steff

rain rain go away come back when ive finished my gardening arghh


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Here's a picture of my niece Sarah wearing my Russian fur hat with the ear flaps down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a picture of me in the hat in Moscow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was too warm for me to wear over here - even in the depths of winter!
> 
> ...and yes, I do have a coat hanger stuck down the back of my shirt, a rubber monster stuck to my forehead and horn-rimmed specs on!



what era was that from ??? reminds me to find mine before suffolk...2 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Steff

catch u after 11 alll  if anyone about xx


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Here's a picture of my niece Sarah wearing my Russian fur hat with the ear flaps down:
> 
> ...and a picture of me in the hat in Moscow:
> 
> It was too warm for me to wear over here - even in the depths of winter!
> 
> ...and yes, I do have a coat hanger stuck down the back of my shirt, a rubber monster stuck to my forehead and horn-rimmed specs on!



cool hat northe!  your niece looks very sweet in it  lol I did wonder what was coming out of your head...

I feel it's only fair you get to see my 'cool' hat, that I will be wearing tomorrow!  

evening steff, hope you are well x


----------



## katie

Me... grumpy... in hat!


----------



## AlisonM

I envy folk who can wear hats. I always look a complete nana in them.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I envy folk who can wear hats. I always look a complete nana in them.



wot no pic???
...listening to oochy koochy baby ford...friday night starts here unless tez is around....


----------



## am64

katie said:


> Me... grumpy... in hat!



Great hat katie!!!


----------



## am64

Grand Master Flash...white Lines.....:d


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I AM NOT HAPPY

Just checked my online banking to see how much i was payed today (didnt go to town so no hole in the wall checkage) only to find that ?50 has been taken from me in frikken EMERGENCY TAX DESPITE ME HANDING IN MY P46!!!!!!!

I'm already seriously overdrawn, and have had to transfer half of this months rent to a safer account so i don't spend it

I'll be having words with work tomorrow about the P46 and also properly begging them for more hours. This is just silly. The whole point of me working was to at least pay off some of my overdraft instead of staying around the -1300/1400 mark


----------



## am64

in the absense of Tez....may i suggest ..once in a life time by talking heads...


----------



## am64

too cahnge the mood a little... the DJ in absence of TEZ ... from the white album the beetles and blackbird...Son with broken hand had just perfected that when broke hand...oh now listening to helter skelter  ....ohhh


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I AM NOT HAPPY
> 
> Just checked my online banking to see how much i was payed today (didnt go to town so no hole in the wall checkage) only to find that ?50 has been taken from me in frikken EMERGENCY TAX DESPITE ME HANDING IN MY P46!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm already seriously overdrawn, and have had to transfer half of this months rent to a safer account so i don't spend it
> 
> I'll be having words with work tomorrow about the P46 and also properly begging them for more hours. This is just silly. The whole point of me working was to at least pay off some of my overdraft instead of staying around the -1300/1400 mark



Get on to HR asap and dont worry... this must be after being student... it will get sorted sam it may take some time...but a little at time, I left uni ?4000 in debt at full 11% bank interest rate... worried like anything but it was sorted eventually amazingly ...if getting older can teach me anything is oh my god i spent so long worrying ...expending brain energy ...when i neednt...Oh o/h just put on me myself & I by dela soul on loud speaker...excellent


----------



## Sugarbum

brightontez said:


> Sugarbum, _please_ don't say that word in here. It's *W*. I might have to come round and spank you with a big feather if you don't!
> 
> ....sorry!!!!
> 
> "...hi-ho, hi-ho, its off to PRISON  go" doesnt really cut it!
> 
> Northener, that photo is the biggest crime Ive seen all day, and I have sifted some shit this evening!
> 
> How is everyone? x


----------



## am64

looks like your stuck with me as DJ 2nite...we now have 'Four Heads in a Fishtank'...happy shopper...


----------



## am64

General kane...'Buffalo'


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> wot no pic???
> ...listening to oochy koochy baby ford...friday night starts here unless tez is around....



Hell no! I burned all the evidence.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Hell no! I burned all the evidence.



hi alison how are you?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Me... grumpy... in hat!



You can wear it in London then we'll all recognise you! I can't wear mine anymore, the lining shrank! Here's another picture of me and my mate in Moscow (1980, in case you were wondering!). Thsi time I have a rubber moster stuck to the side of my face and my friend has one on his nose...


----------



## am64

stevie wonder supersition
Hey anyone wanna get the dj a drink???


----------



## am64

tomorrow never knows ..the beetles...


----------



## am64

strawberry fields forever...


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> You can wear it in London then we'll all recognise you! I can't wear mine anymore, the lining shrank! Here's another picture of me and my mate in Moscow (1980, in case you were wondering!). Thsi time I have a rubber moster stuck to the side of my face and my friend has one on his nose...



Looks like you've got Vyvian (of The Young Ones origins!) hamster SPG stuck to your face!


----------



## Steff

good evening all im early tele is rubbish


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good evening all im early tele is rubbish



thats cool cuz...im dj tonight non one  seems to be around...what you be drinking 2 nite ?? in the virtual pub of course XX


----------



## Steff

soda water plz with pink straw and cherry,glazed of course 

cheer cuz , and on the jukebox i will have rock the kasbah


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> soda water plz with pink straw and cherry,glazed of course
> 
> cheer cuz , and on the jukebox i will have rock the kasbah



hahaha back 2 the 80's love it Xx


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> soda water plz with pink straw and cherry,glazed of course
> 
> cheer cuz , and on the jukebox i will have rock the kasbah



Rock the casbah! Shock the casbah! By order of the prophets...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_G9HhkBO8Q

Pint of IPA for me please land lord.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahaha back 2 the 80's love it Xx



YUP I VAGUELY REMEMBER THE BACK END OF THEM HAHA


----------



## am64

i remember sept82 going with 2 friends to spain camping for two weeks ....and dancing at the kasbah night club...empty...to rock the kasbah...hahaheeee

land lord...large virtual pint for Tom ..i think he needs it!!


----------



## Steff

GOOD GREIF I WAS NOT EVEN BORN THEN 


BACK LATERS GUNA GO AND LISTEN TO SOME MASTERMIX STUFF


----------



## am64

Tom do you know smash it up by the Dammed...good one if ever feeling a bit dangerous!!!


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> GOOD GREIF I WAS NOT EVEN BORN THEN
> 
> 
> BACK LATERS GUNA GO AND LISTEN TO SOME MASTERMIX STUFF



Bless you Cuz !! told you i was ancient !!


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> Tom do you know smash it up by the Dammed...good one if ever feeling a bit dangerous!!!



Sadly not, any links to youtube? I do love my old music. Much better than alot of the crap that's around these days. Rock and roll just ain't what it used to be back in the day...They don't do them like this one anymore:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwxJ46HWXbA&feature=channel

Those are two of the best rock anthems ever written!



am64 said:


> i remember sept82 going with 2 friends to spain camping for two weeks ....and dancing at the kasbah night club...empty...to rock the kasbah...hahaheeee
> 
> land lord...large virtual pint for Tom ..i think he needs it!!



Empty due to your dancing might I ask?  Thanks for the pint, talking of large pints a few nights ago my flatmates and I went to a pub just up the road for a pint. Got myself a pint of Hoegaarden for the astronomical price of ?4. The upside was I did nick the rather hefty and good looking pint glass that I had it in, well, at four quid a pint I might aswell have the glass aswell!


----------



## am64

im not so good at this but it aint no AC/DC this may not be best version ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZdpN9BftXI&feature=related


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> im not so good at this but it aint no AC/DC this may not be best version ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZdpN9BftXI&feature=related



Good song choice there, I'm listening to it now and loving it.


----------



## Steff

right change of plans again im away off to bed my eyes are once agen stnging moi, nights all am and tom tc x
x


----------



## am64

nigthy cuz from centre of universe

glad you like it ...good one for good stress release...have a good weekend x


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> Great hat katie!!!



lol thanks, it kept me warm last winter


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

its soooooooo cold in the flat right now brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

best head to bed soon, gotta be up even earlier to go to the bank and pay off some credit card 

so frikken hungry though. Least the levels are better tonight! 7 last time i checked yay!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> You can wear it in London then we'll all recognise you! I can't wear mine anymore, the lining shrank! Here's another picture of me and my mate in Moscow (1980, in case you were wondering!). Thsi time I have a rubber moster stuck to the side of my face and my friend has one on his nose...



ok I will if it's cold 

1980! i wasnt born till 6 years later   I didnt notice the monster before lol and I didn't notice that the glasses were a joke...


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> its soooooooo cold in the flat right now brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> best head to bed soon, gotta be up even earlier to go to the bank and pay off some credit card
> 
> so frikken hungry though. Least the levels are better tonight! 7 last time i checked yay!



same here, it's freezing!  Ive been asleep on th sofa for ages so think i'll go to sleep soon too.  Glad the levels are better


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

theyre making a final fantasy 14 even though 13 is still being developed anddandand its going to be online so not cannon at all and oh my god THIS RUINS FINAL FANTASY FOR ME!

*ahem*


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> theyre making a final fantasy 14 even though 13 is still being developed anddandand its going to be online so not cannon at all and oh my god THIS RUINS FINAL FANTASY FOR ME!
> 
> *ahem*



I gave up games a long time ago (last played Quake about 2 years ago!), but how can it be called 'FINAL fantasy' then have a Final Fantasy 2, let alone a FF14!!!!????


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ok I will if it's cold
> 
> 1980! i wasnt born till 6 years later   I didnt notice the monster before lol and I didn't notice that the glasses were a joke...



It will be cold, don't worry! Did you think the glasses were acceptable male fashion items in 1980? Gawd you lot make me feel old sometimes!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> It will be cold, don't worry! Did you think the glasses were acceptable male fashion items in 1980? Gawd you lot make me feel old sometimes!



It was cold last time I went to london!  I went to the christmas thing in Hyde Park and was wearing a santa hat most of the day 

haha yes I think I just asumed those were your normal glasses, oops


----------



## katie

oh nooo, there is a film on starring Tupac Shakur, now I don't want to go to bed lol!


----------



## am64

oohhh its never been the same since tupacc died


----------



## am64

off to bed ...nighty allx


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> oohhh its never been the same since tupacc died



yeah totally! haha, ok I dont remember him dying...



am64 said:


> off to bed ...nighty allx



Goodnight dear xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

woke at 14.0 again today NOT HAPPY! Something is either clearly wrong with the amount of lantus I am injecting or i'm coming down with something!!! And I went to bed on 8.0! WITH A SNACK!

GAH!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> woke at 14.0 again today NOT HAPPY! Something is either clearly wrong with the amount of lantus I am injecting or i'm coming down with something!!! And I went to bed on 8.0! WITH A SNACK!
> 
> GAH!



Sam, I think you need to talk this through with a DSN. Get your surgery to refer you to RSH as a matter of urgency, your GP won't be able to help you with this. You might be a good candidate for a pump, given the fluctuations and corrections you're having to do - maybe being able to set different basals, dual waves etc. would really help. Have you considered a pump?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Sam, I think you need to talk this through with a DSN. Get your surgery to refer you to RSH as a matter of urgency, your GP won't be able to help you with this. You might be a good candidate for a pump, given the fluctuations and corrections you're having to do - maybe being able to set different basals, dual waves etc. would really help. Have you considered a pump?



ive been thinking about it...part of me wants one but then i'm a bit scared of it going wrong...

hmmm. I have to see my GP soon anyway so Ill tell him its urgent. This is just getting silly now and its making me feel really bad


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ive been thinking about it...part of me wants one but then i'm a bit scared of it going wrong...
> 
> hmmm. I have to see my GP soon anyway so Ill tell him its urgent. This is just getting silly now and its making me feel really bad



I feel exactly the same! I was reading something the other day on an American group and it seems that their health insurance will only pay for a new pump when the one they have breaks - not when it's reached the end of its warranty! How ridiculous is that?

I think it would really help you though Sam. I'm less fussed because my levels are good, but you really need to get some stability into yours long term. When was the last time you saw a DSN? Was it that crap one in Winchester?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I feel exactly the same! I was reading something the other day on an American group and it seems that their health insurance will only pay for a new pump when the one they have breaks - not when it's reached the end of its warranty! How ridiculous is that?
> 
> I think it would really help you though Sam. I'm less fussed because my levels are good, but you really need to get some stability into yours long term. When was the last time you saw a DSN? Was it that crap one in Winchester?



yep, that crap one in winch 
The rubbish docs in shirley gave me the number of the diabetes nurses at the RSH. Maybe its worth trying to speak to them even if I'm not referred? Because seriously, seriously fed up of this now...


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> yep, that crap one in winch
> The rubbish docs in shirley gave me the number of the diabetes nurses at the RSH. Maybe its worth trying to speak to them even if I'm not referred? Because seriously, seriously fed up of this now...



Ooh yes! Do! I hadn't thought that you could just do that without having to have your name on their consultant's register, but there's no reason why not! You've certainly nothing to lose by giving them a call and asking for an appointment. I think it's an answerphone usually, so be prepared to leave a message of how they can contact you.

...I've just looked at my appointment card and it has the number 023 80825885 and it says 'DSN for patients with GP in Southampton City' - so it doesn't look like you need to be referred first!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Ooh yes! Do! I hadn't thought that you could just do that without having to have your name on their consultant's register, but there's no reason why not! You've certainly nothing to lose by giving them a call and asking for an appointment. I think it's an answerphone usually, so be prepared to leave a message of how they can contact you.
> 
> ...I've just looked at my appointment card and it has the number 023 80825885 and it says 'DSN for patients with GP in Southampton City' - so it doesn't look like you need to be referred first!



ooooooooh thanks! I'll give them a call on monday before i start work and hopefully they'll get back to me. It'll be nice to just talk through some options, pump or no pump yaknow


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi, mines a double G&T please. Im having such a bad day at work I came home for my lunch to have a small sob. Feeling rather pathetic.

Dont spose this place does pickles eggs? that might cheer me up somewhat...lordy, gotta go back in a min =(


----------



## Steff

hi all hows things


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Hi, mines a double G&T please. Im having such a bad day at work I came home for my lunch to have a small sob. Feeling rather pathetic.
> 
> Dont spose this place does pickles eggs? that might cheer me up somewhat...lordy, gotta go back in a min =(



Certainly! Pickled eggs served in pretty little bun cases! Probably the most disgusting thing I have ever eaten!

Hope the afternoon goes better than the morning did!

Hi steff!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Certainly! Pickled eggs served in pretty little bun cases! Probably the most disgusting thing I have ever eaten!
> 
> Hope the afternoon goes better than the morning did!
> 
> Hi steff!



hi all...i did go to a pub once on the canal near newbury and they sold there pickled eggs in a packet of crisps...i couldnt of imagined anything more disguisting but Hubby and SWBH thought they were fantastic...


----------



## Steff

hyaaaa god i came in and fell asleep on the toilet , dont ask


----------



## AlisonM

That's sounds so revolting, I'm delighted to be allergic to eggs.


----------



## rossi_mac

eggs in any form are a delight, I'll have a pickled one if the jar is open barman!
Oh and I'll have a pint of That.


----------



## katie

Ive never had a pickled egg but I like eggs and I like pickled onion... could be a winner!

Im learning Fur Elise today on my new [out of tune] piano!!  It's so fun


----------



## AlisonM

It'd be worth getting that fixed up. And good for you, I love playing Beethoven.


----------



## katie

AlisonM said:


> It'd be worth getting that fixed up. And good for you, I love playing Beethoven.



apparently it's quite a good one and we got it free yay.  Can you come round and teach me some please?   ive learnt the first part now but umm it's not very smooth  i'll keep practicing...


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Ive never had a pickled egg but I like eggs and I like pickled onion... could be a winner!
> 
> Im learning Fur Elise today on my new [out of tune] piano!!  It's so fun
> 
> [



Do you know the piano's on my foot?






Sorry, old joke!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Back from work. 6 days and counting til next day off. Pay wont be brill on friday but so long as I have enough for the rent it doesn't matter. I'm upping my hours next week - working monday to friday but a few days im only in 4 hours  so I'll be doing 8/9 hour days every day. Nevermind.

Just looked out the kitchen window...some poor sod got mugged.......police called.... Matt and I are starting to think of safer places we can move to come Feb!!!

Sugars been...well, a bit erratic. Went low at work, bounced up to 10.0 at my break and now at 15. GAH! Really thinking a pump would be a good idea!!!! Phoning the DSN monday morning (cheers for that Northe!) just to talk about options and stuff and what I can do cuz well...im utterly fed up with it, diabetes can go away!! Maybe even a new insulin for a while. I dunno. I just want things sorted now.

Just noticed the red sky outside, its pretty. Will be a nice day tomorrow!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Well, all the more eggs for me then!!! (once I ate a whole jar- 6 in a row ).

How is everyone? Im enjoying abit of strictly followed by Xfactor, my old flat mate is on her way over and we've got 2 bottles of plonk and a tub of Carte Dor to get through with our duvets infront on the tv! Nice!

BTW- good luck Sam with that call- what have you got to lose?! xx


----------



## Steff

good evening lou, all good how are you


----------



## AlisonM

katie said:


> apparently it's quite a good one and we got it free yay.  Can you come round and teach me some please?   ive learnt the first part now but umm it's not very smooth  i'll keep practicing...



It's a bit of a trek from here I'm afraid! And yes, Chappell is a very good make indeed, it looks in good condition generally and could be worth a fair bit if you have it fixed up. Oh, and I never said I could play well.


----------



## rossi_mac

so we have some ivory ticklers amoungst our mists do we! I admire you all beyond believe I would pay serious money to be able to tickle with the best of them!!


----------



## AlisonM

I had a small problem learning to play any instrument. We got posted regularly and one base might have a piano teacher, the next violin, the next guitar. Result, a small amount of ability with a number of different instruments. I'd love to be able to play properly though. The only thing they all had was choirs, so I always got to sing and I've always loved doing that.


----------



## rossi_mac

my father is tone deaf and I'm not exactly as in tune as I would like to think I am! hence not a fan of kareoke!! Well maybe after a few bevvies!!


----------



## am64

The only way to play music properly is to know your instrument so well you can totally improvise ...now thats a totally different kettle of fish Ha ha I give you links if antone interested...


----------



## rossi_mac

links us up AM, you on the world wibe webster??


----------



## am64

ok here goes ...
http://www.myspace.com/jerrybirdmusic
when asked to play to a score the reponse was '...dont read music anyway i play with my eyes closed...'

can be an aquired taste but i love it...its all about communication...improvised


----------



## katie

AlisonM said:


> It's a bit of a trek from here I'm afraid! And yes, Chappell is a very good make indeed, it looks in good condition generally and could be worth a fair bit if you have it fixed up. Oh, and I never said I could play well.



We were told if we had it restored it would be worth ?800  We wouldnt sell it though   Compared to me im sure you are practically beethoven hehe.



rossi_mac said:


> so we have some ivory ticklers amoungst our mists do we! I admire you all beyond believe I would pay serious money to be able to tickle with the best of them!!



oh I wish rossi, im just using youtube to try and learn some stuff 



am64 said:


> The only way to play music properly is to know your instrument so well you can totally improvise ...now thats a totally different kettle of fish Ha ha I give you links if antone interested...



I would LOVE to be able to do that, but I doubt I ever will - I think that's something that comes naturally - ive had a guitar for years but I still can't play very well.


----------



## am64

I would LOVE to be able to do that, but I doubt I ever will - I think that's something that comes naturally - ive had a guitar for years but I still can't play very well.[/QUOTE]
Its all about listening....and letting go of musical ego!!heehee


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> ok here goes ...
> http://www.myspace.com/jerrybirdmusic
> when asked to play to a score the reponse was '...dont read music anyway i play with my eyes closed...'
> 
> can be an aquired taste but i love it...its all about communication...improvised



I like it honest, reminds me of some stuff we heard when out in new orleans maybe???

I always had a deal with a couple of mates that we would one day start to learn to play an instrument each and start a band by the time we're forty!! the dream will die, or the goalposts moved, just to delay the death if the dream!!


----------



## am64

katie said:


> We were told if we had it restored it would be worth ?800  We wouldnt sell it though   Compared to me im sure you are practically beethoven hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> oh I wish rossi, im just using youtube to try and learn some stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to be able to do that, but I doubt I ever will - I think that's something that comes naturally - ive had a guitar for years but I still can't play very well.





rossi_mac said:


> I like it honest, reminds me of some stuff we heard when out in new orleans maybe???
> 
> I always had a deal with a couple of mates that we would one day start to learn to play an instrument each and start a band by the time we're forty!! the dream will die, or the goalposts moved, just to delay the death if the dream!!



Well thats my hubby myspace and they take your response as a total compliment !!!

This is my SWBH ( son with broken hand) my space....

http://www.myspace.com/clembirdmusic


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*yawn* is it bedtime yet?? Just waiting for teh new paramore album to er...arrive then heading to the land of nod zzzzzzz work 11-6 tomorrow then in monday-friday zzzzzzzzzz PENNIES! I might even stay a bit longer tomorrow...I'm a tad worried about the rent this month...nevermind...


----------



## AlisonM

Money worries is one reason I came home. I've been out of work for a while now and was really struggling to cover the bills and eat properly. We own this house and it's paid for, so the bills are far lower here. A huge load off my mind.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all

7.5 this morning hurray. Still higher than i'd like. Seems I have a lot to talk to the DSN about when I phone tomorrow morning. I'm getting up super early just to phone her, i think i just need my mind putting at ease

OK THIS IS BEYOND NOT BEING COOL NOW. 15.9 WHAT THE FRACK????????????????????????? Bearing in mind, I have a bit of a sore throat so feel a cold is on its way so maybe thats why BUT STILL! Stupid effing diabetes *kicks it and kicks it hard*


----------



## Steff

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr work is doing my head in, always left on my own on sundays


----------



## AlisonM

Woke up in the night feeling dreadful, 3.8. Sore throat, headache, felt sick. BGL's back up to 8.3 now but I've lost my voice and by dose is bugged up. Hibernating under the duvet today I think, trying to get some sleep. Sharing your misery Sam, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Steff

hope you both feel better soon xx


----------



## am64

hi all anyone about?


----------



## Steff

hya am xxxxxx


----------



## am64

hey cuz hows it up there?


----------



## am64

goody dins comin out catch you all later X


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey cuz hows it up there?



wet hun lol, just away for my tea as well, later s x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi all! Back from work. It has been a bad day. Finished at 6, not sent on my break til 4!!!!!!!!!!! That is BAD. Stupid manager. I'm taking it up with the store manager when he gets back from vegas. 



its not been a good day, I was not a happy camper. Trapped a nerve in my shoulder and its killing me

At least I have tea now, and the possibility of a korma in a bit


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all =)

Hope everyone is ok xx

PS Make mine a double, I worked hard today


----------



## Steff

hya all bk from tea now , everyone ok???


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

A word abotu today's blood sugars. Crap. Was flying at 20 before my evening meal when after much battaling I had managed to get it to 7.5 before lunch. Eugh I hate illness. Seen my family this weekend and I've discovered that I have the talent for picking the weekend to use the train when there are engineering works on the line I want to use. Seen the grand parents wheich was nice and got my hands on a few early birthday presents...

Tom


----------



## Steff

evening tom sorry to hear your having troubles with levels x hope they become more stable for you soon


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just finished dinner and now feel really really sick...10.1 before hand...15 units...hmmm


----------



## am64

hi all...feeling pretty tired...hubby watching snooker so all very quiet and cosy down here..ohh i really fancy a virtual sloe Gin and dark chocolate....


----------



## Steff

reet im guna go and have bath and watch harpers island laters all

helllllllllllllllllllllllllooo cuz hope u ok xx


----------



## am64

night all !!


----------



## Steff

nights am sleep well im  away to watch family guy then bed myself 
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just had the best level ive seen all day! 4.1! And thats after curry. A bit low...but at least its in the right area!!


----------



## Sugarbum

steff09 said:


> nights am sleep well im  away to watch family guy then bed myself
> xx




I LOVE family guy too!

Sleep well everyone, catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## shiv

can't believe i've ONLY just found this place.

make mine a double southern comfort and diet pepsi and a bag of chips...i am craving chips!

walked around a zoo today for nearly 5 and a half hours, i didn't even realise it was that long...hence at 5pm (arrived at 12) i was at 2.9, not good!

22:26: 14.9
23:02: 14.9

don't think i've ever had them stay exactly the same. ho hum here comes 2u of novorapid.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nightcap please! Actually, make it a pint...or 2...

the oh is going to be up a while yet with the snooker......maybe ill take this opportunity to snuggle in bed with a book?


----------



## Steff

good morning all xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Hello Steff,

Hope all is well for everyone.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi all, hope you're all ok. Just spoken to the nurse, she's gunna phone me back in a short while. Quite glad to, as to prove my point over why i need to speak to her...13.4...NO!  I have no words to describe how angry I am right now. I've gone from relatively brilliant morning levels to really crap ones. I hate to think what my A1C next week will be!!!!!!!! I'm upping my lantus again tonight. I'd rather have the lows....


----------



## am64

Large vodka for Sam please notherner..and i Need one too...just spent 35 minutes writing a PM and pressed send and found i was logged out and lost it all !!! mental note write long pms on word and copy & paste!!!! ohhh thanks for that Ill have another now please !
Is steff around missed her earlier as i was writing such a long PM !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> Large vodka for Sam please notherner..



Could do with one...and its not even 10am yet


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Could do with one...and its not even 10am yet



well im on my virtual third...Sam its all been abit tough for you recently, i do hope it settles down


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> well im on my virtual third...Sam its all been abit tough for you recently, i do hope it settles down



me too. Well I've just spoken to the nurse and I'm going to see her next thursday. She wants me on an education course and carb counting course asap and thinks pumping sounds like its a really good idea for me. She also reccomends upping my lantus by a couple to stop these stupid morning highs and also lowering my novorapid a bit (I cant really do more than i have been on that one...) to stop hypos at work.

I'm just very fed up with this stupid condition at the moment. I said that to her as well and she said once ive got a bit of control back i'll start feeling much better. I guess next thursday I'll be in with her for a while...


----------



## am64

hope it all works out for you I am always amazed how you T1 manage there is so much to think about!  by the way i thought the pic was you until SWBH siad no it was a game character..oh the wonder of the virtual world haha


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> hope it all works out for you I am always amazed how you T1 manage there is so much to think about!  by the way i thought the pic was you until SWBH siad no it was a game character..oh the wonder of the virtual world haha



MORE VODKA BARMAN!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hope it all works out for you I am always amazed how you T1 manage there is so much to think about!  by the way i thought the pic was you until SWBH siad no it was a game character..oh the wonder of the virtual world haha



hahaha, That's Cloud from FF7. I am unfortunately not cool enough to have spikey hair or the ability to use a Buster Sword or summon materia...

...

oh god im such a geek


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> hahaha, That's Cloud from FF7. I am unfortunately not cool enough to have spikey hair or the ability to use a Buster Sword or summon materia...
> 
> ...
> 
> oh god im such a geek



Its all beyond me...my sons in to world of war craft ... what ever happened to pokemon where all the little creatures dont die in their fights they just faint and then got restored back to health in 5 secs in the health centre...now thats an ideal virtual world ! X


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> Its all beyond me...my sons in to world of war craft ... what ever happened to pokemon where all the little creatures dont die in their fights they just faint and then got restored back to health in 5 secs in the health centre...now thats an ideal virtual world ! X



hahahaha. Oh god, last time i was in my old student union bar on a quiet sunday the bar staff had CITV's pokemon marthon on. I could have DIED!!!!!!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> hahahaha. Oh god, last time i was in my old student union bar on a quiet sunday the bar staff had CITV's pokemon marthon on. I could have DIED!!!!!!



Naaa its Brilliant...Gotta catch 'em alll


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, i best get ready for work. Throw stuff in bag etc. Cut a pocket in my work trousers so I can keep my glucotabs in there, as well as my phone (nursey said she's phone me back at some point today with an appointment time...so need my phone on me really!). Hoping today is better that yesterday. It should be, weekdays are usually much better.

Finish at 8pm, then off to ASDAs to do the shopping. It's going to be a loooong day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OK NOT COOL! 18.4!!!!!!! 

I do not want this. I do not want to have to be constantly on the back of my BGs all frikken shift. I do not WANT TO GO TO WORK NOW!


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good afternoon all x



hi steff you ok today


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff you ok today



hi am im fine how are you


----------



## am64

not bad just got back from walking dogs and shopping..its a beautiful day here and although we had abit of rain the ponsa are drying up
i be in and out all afternoon now...so just keep the vodka bottle all top up!


----------



## Steff

ohh your guarenteed  the whole bottle with this tea total gal in toe ahah x


----------



## am64

its only virtual but a girl can only dream of the days when it was possble..i had a few wiskys on friday and was totally dead on saturday...


----------



## Steff

pmsl i feel sick at the sight of it i pour my oh a jack on the odd occasion he cant move his weary body and it stinks


----------



## am64

haha too sweet tasting for me..we used to get the single malts tho...just done my blood as feeling all shaking and.. down to 4.5 which is low for me so off to make some food catch u later X


----------



## Steff

yes have some water and get some food into you hun , keep checking levels ok, let me know how you are ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

Im fine now..thanks to a liitle brown roll cream cheese (low fat) smoked salmon no butter..and a plum...gona test in about 1 hour and then another an see what happens catch u later


----------



## Steff

gdgd hun im away myself now get lad from skewl bye xx


----------



## am64

hi one hr on and up to 8.8 off to rubbish dump and pic up Daughter at college see you later X


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

work fail. Had a rather large hypo, which i refused to treat straight away. Ended up dropping someones drink all over the floor due to spasms. Feel like crap, headache, tired, sick etc. Bloods still only at 4. They sent me home. I feel bad cuz I need the money. I'm gunna make up for it over the week by staying on an hour or so each day. 

My work really need to sort their act out re treating a hypo. I was in no state to sort myself out really but i HAD to. And then they told me to go home, i told them id wait for matt to come get me but no, they wanted me gone. So I had to WALK home on my own (luckilly on the phone to Matt)

 I'm gunna treat myself to cake i think


----------



## Steff

good greif just got back from the school and o/h had made me a ham sarny hmm what has he done


----------



## am64

he just loves you steff ahhhhhh


----------



## Steff

ive just seen pig fly by the window


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> work fail. Had a rather large hypo, which i refused to treat straight away. Ended up dropping someones drink all over the floor due to spasms. Feel like crap, headache, tired, sick etc. Bloods still only at 4. They sent me home. I feel bad cuz I need the money. I'm gunna make up for it over the week by staying on an hour or so each day.
> 
> My work really need to sort their act out re treating a hypo. I was in no state to sort myself out really but i HAD to. And then they told me to go home, i told them id wait for matt to come get me but no, they wanted me gone. So I had to WALK home on my own (luckilly on the phone to Matt)
> 
> I'm gunna treat myself to cake i think



hey sam,

how did u get from 18 to a bad hypo?

hope you feel better x


----------



## am64

back again for short while...helpin daughter get her UCAS statement done...in for wednesday as she has bitten the bullet and decided to go for Oxford..to study fine art at the Ruskin ....but the application is a nightmare!


----------



## Steff

OOo good luck to your daughter, i have the tea on shepards  pie 2night wtih green beans


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> hey sam,
> 
> how did u get from 18 to a bad hypo?
> 
> hope you feel better x



must have overreacted...maybe worrying about how high i was. Plus, when i got to work was rushing arund like a blue bummed fly...

nevermind, I just had a milky bar


----------



## am64

hey Tom ....on london tonight news they talking about the deployment of part time TA s hospital staff '256 city of london field hospital' to Camp Bastion in Afganistain....told you they call up the so called part-timers !

http://www.army.mod.uk/news/16303.aspx


----------



## Steff

right catch you all later tea time now and i want a good pint of water im sweating at mo

x


----------



## am64

byeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> hey Tom ....on london tonight news they talking about the deployment of part time TA s hospital staff '256 city of london field hospital' to Camp Bastion in Afganistain....told you they call up the so called part-timers !
> 
> http://www.army.mod.uk/news/16303.aspx



I know, my fromer CCF contingent commander was called up to do six months in Iraq two years ago. Shame we lost him really because the contingent went a little down hill in the time he was away. If I recall correctly about a tenth of British forces in Afghanistan are TA.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I GOT AN INTERVIEW WITH BOOTS

just christmas temping

and im not sure if there will be any opportunities to stay on after christmas is over

but still

YAY

Just emailed them cuz the list of dates on offer for interview, i cant make any of them due to working this week.

YAY


----------



## am64

Brilliant News Sam !!


----------



## am64

http://www.boots-plc.co.uk/Corporate+Social+Responsibility/Workplace/Women+at+work

excellant attitude to women...


----------



## am64

hey Tom , you know with all the experiences you will get in the next period of time i am sure you might find an outlet for your intelligence that doesnt include fighting a useless cause ...no diabetics in army...which is wrong we all know...sorry to be so blunt, but you are using so much energy and angst, which is not good for your health,... against a policy that will take years to change ...the americains are only just accepting 'gays' ... ask yourself why do you want this ? why is it so important...im sure there are more constructive achievements to be gained...sorry to rant...but i had friends at uni in 1980s who were sponsered by army..because it gave an excellant 'grant'... but the reality was a nghtmare... take care and enjoy your time at Uni.x ps mines a large one X


----------



## rossi_mac

(slumps at the bar) Oi I'll 'ave another please (hiccup) kind sir, oh and make it a mighty large one pleeesee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just taken my upped lantus...wish me luck...i hope i don't wake up to silly levels tomorrow.

I have asdas malted wheats for breakfast and hoping they work a bit better than coco pops!! Got the scales down so i can weigh it all too! Never thought i'd find myself doing that


----------



## Steff

good luck 



nights all xx


----------



## Steff

hello and good morning fellow diabetics hope everyone is well ,once again baltic weather ive got the lads hat and scarf digged out the cupboard not i just need to find mine grr. hope everyone has a good day and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOM   x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. from one extreme to the other...3.1 this morning 

heres hoping theres no massive hypo at work and i get sent home again!

hope you're all well


----------



## am64

morning all very chilly here!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

god its coooooooooold


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Relatively warm here. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes Steff. 

Right, I have a lecture from last week to look at again and re do the notes for.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, work time...

spiked to 15.6...not going to correct after yesterdays fiasco. Novorapid still working...I'll check again when i get to work.

See you all later


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> right, work time...
> 
> spiked to 15.6...not going to correct after yesterdays fiasco. Novorapid still working...I'll check again when i get to work.
> 
> See you all later



I've shot up to 14 after my breakfast. A change of ratio needed I feel. Just corrected the 14 though.

Tom


----------



## Steff

right well thats me back in from shopping brrr im guna hibernate under the radiator lol


----------



## Tezzz

Morning,

A strong coffee please.

Sorry if I seem to have disappeared. Well, it's back to normal now. 

I spent the weekend moving home and gave the keys to my old flat to the managing agents this morning.

*It's A Miracle* by Culture Club is going on the jukebox as soon as it has warmed up.


----------



## am64

hi all 
glad u back Tez they all had me DJing all weekend....


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all nice to see you bk tez x


----------



## am64

Hi all back again for short while feeling a bit werid today, pulled muscle in neck and it hurts!!! no brekfast stuff in house apart from white toast...ate some walked dogs went shopping and started a sweat and feel strange..just got back I m going to take it easy for short while before starting the 2nd load of washing up!


----------



## Steff

hi cuz slow down blimey!! relax , see same time as yesterday you know remember wen u was low xx


----------



## Steff

grr is i get 1 more stephen gately joke ill scream, right im away to get lad back laters all xxxxxxx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hi cuz slow down blimey!! relax , see same time as yesterday you know remember wen u was low xx



Thanks steff you are right! see this forum works because people notice things about each other i think im just on one!!! here comes the mood swing and the Ranting Am..already posted a note to sharpwaa not to leave the forum XX catch you soon


----------



## Steff

yer and me 2 , this place is all about us a group hun , nobody should leave xx


----------



## am64

thanks steff just had a multi grain roll  with low fat cream cheese instead of marg and pastrami  ummm pastrami is low fat and low sugar but just found out high in colestrarol oh no !!!! not fair thought id found a great sarnie filler thats tasty!!


----------



## Steff

mmm cream cheese love it , i was told be pople in here to go for the primula in the tubs thats delish the chives 1 is m m m


----------



## am64

cool, I must admit i buy little supermarkets own brand 'Hertitage' its labeled medium fat but infact has less than philidephia light! always worth checking the labels see


----------



## Steff

sure is , i like going to the deli for meat most days , variety of meats to have in my sarny always go down well, i love the turkey with stuffing on a seeded batch bun 

your aming me hungry cuz


----------



## am64

soz ! i feel much better now...my levels have been 5.7 1st thing  then 6.4 before eating  so i ve done alright all day ! why do i have such a headache tho?


----------



## Steff

stress maybe or coz your levels been slightly scewiff , i know i get horrendous headaches if im running high.


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> stress maybe or coz your levels been slightly scewiff , i know i get horrendous headaches if im running high.



that what i thought, i put it down to white bread toast as i havent had any for ages...something i used to love...but dont miss at all anymore...funny this diet stuff.. But even tho felt crap didnt eat crap this afternoon ..it was my old habit when feeling crap...this forum stuff is working!


----------



## Steff

hmm spot on with the bread i cant have it now , when they run out of my granary loaf in supermarket i get them 2  white i cant have it thoght i got to have brown rolls , its just weird like you say how it all works


----------



## AlisonM

Had a 'debate' with the ESA people (I'm still signed off) who have failed to pay my benefits which were due last Thursday. Ended up having to request a duplicate certificate because the other one has gone missing somewhere between Makerfield and Clydebank. It's all cocked up by the move home. Went shopping, got a two pack of mince from the Co-op on offer, froze some and made a heap of Bolognese sauce with the rest. Started to scrub the kitchen but ran out of steam so I had some of the Bol for lunch and took a nap. Now I'm back to my knitting. A pint of Ascot Ales' finest Posh Pooch please barman.


----------



## Steff

blimey thats bad it only what your entitled to, hope it gets sorted for you alison , sounds like you did a mojor lot of speg bol mm nothing nicer


----------



## am64

phew hubby going to pick up DAC 4 me...brilliant i really didnt feel like driving ...DAC is well happy though as she has finally finished her application for Oxfd ...yeahhh i couldnt have handled another night of personal statement! but Im goind to go and start T soon ..toad in hole brussel tops mash pot and mushroom gravey ....ok in moderation!


----------



## am64

hows the gloves alison?


----------



## Steff

MMMMMMMMMMMMM that sounds great you got room for a little one hehe, we have beef casserole with mash xx


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hows the gloves alison?



Growing slowly, I'm not much of a knitter. I may finish them in time for next summer.


----------



## Steff

me my bro and sis all had to suffer mum knitting us the aaron cardies and going to school in them , i got my school photo took one year and im wearing the cardy in it , its in my photo album now and i keep it well hidden lol


----------



## am64

hi folks anyone about...


----------



## tracey w

Hi everyone!!

hope you are all well,


----------



## am64

hi tracey hows your day been ?


----------



## tracey w

am64 said:


> hi tracey hows your day been ?



well if you really wanna know, totally crap, went back from hol yesterday and had loads crap to deal with,  

but off for 2 days now yay

how about you? nice to meet youby the way


----------



## am64

you too im a bit of a newbie to forum found it in hour of need comming up to 1st anniversary of diagnoised T2 ...ohhh hope you had nice hol...we off to suffolk in 2 weeks


----------



## tracey w

am64 said:


> you too im a bit of a newbie to forum found it in hour of need comming up to 1st anniversary of diagnoised T2 ...ohhh hope you had nice hol...we off to suffolk in 2 weeks



Im sure you are finding it very informative, as i have. Yes hol was great, hope you have a good time in suffolk.


----------



## am64

hi folks definate large one needed XXX anyone around?


----------



## Viki

am64 said:


> hi folks definate large one needed XXX anyone around?




I could def do with a large one please!! today i fancy . . . dark rum and coke! (diet of course )


----------



## am64

get me the same what is goin on hey...have you been reading the threads..every one getting a bit narky or is it my diabetic imagination ??


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> get me the same what is goin on hey...have you been reading the threads..every one getting a bit narky or is it my diabetic imagination ??



We get the occasional rude customer!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

can i have a large one aswell please?


----------



## Viki

am64 said:


> get me the same what is goin on hey...have you been reading the threads..every one getting a bit narky or is it my diabetic imagination ??



Yeah not sure where all that came from - think it was just a really alien tone for a post on here. Made me feel really protective over the whole forum!!!


----------



## am64

is all alright with my posts...getting paranoid here


----------



## AlisonM

Nope, not your imagination. We all need some dried frog pills.


----------



## Viki

am64 said:


> is all alright with my posts...getting paranoid here



Of course yours were fine!  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm hungry

any chocolate about that wont hurt the levels? And more booze? *hic*


----------



## am64

cool....sorry just a bit diabetic paranoia...North you do a good job keeping all this in control...just worried about sharpwaa..


----------



## Viki

am64 said:


> cool....sorry just a bit diabetic paranoia...North you do a good job keeping all this in control...just worried about sharpwaa..



actual worried? Have i missed something?


----------



## am64

not sure ..


----------



## Sugarbum

Does this place stock that sickly caramel baileys? On the rocks? I fancy a bit of that....see what mileage this new pump has in it 

x


----------



## rossi_mac

I saw a frog the other day and a toad! Oh and yeah while you've got the bootle oot I'll have a large (I mean large sir!) rum and black


----------



## AlisonM

This pub has anything your heart desires. Mai Tai please barman.


----------



## am64

less worried got hold of sharpwaa need a well large one !!


----------



## Viki

am64 said:


> less worried got hold of sharpwaa need a well large one !!



Phew - just discovered the statins thread. Blimey, I only missed a day logging on!!!

There should be a cocktail night in this place - SacredHeart's post the other day has given me a thirst! Plus virtual fruit juice isnt evil!


----------



## rossi_mac

Those threads are always a handful, takes me ages to read them all!! But it's all good so long as people don't get too shouty!!

Just finished the bottle or red here so maybe I'll have some more virtual booze!


----------



## shiv

hm, i'm wondering if i started a 'post a picture of yourself' thread if people actually would? i'm just curious to put faces to names!


----------



## rossi_mac

there was one done a while back, and half a dozen or so did, so yeah give it ago, although I guess if you start it you'd have to lead!!


----------



## am64

i thought sams pic was real until my son pointed out it was a character from a game...I put a piccie not photo up but it doesnt seem to show ...is that for any reason..or do you all see it not me ...? more vodka landlord


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> hm, i'm wondering if i started a 'post a picture of yourself' thread if people actually would? i'm just curious to put faces to names!



I made one and people posted on it  i'll bump it up for you,


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> i thought sams pic was real until my son pointed out it was a character from a game...I put a piccie not photo up but it doesnt seem to show ...is that for any reason..or do you all see it not me ...? more vodka landlord



It's best to get a free account somewhere like here: www.photobucket.com and upload pics and then it should give you the URL with the correct code wrapped around it (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) - then you just have to copy and paste it here


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all

its way too early for this

bg 12.1  must have dropped low in the night. Typical. I'm trying this 20 minutes before eating thing so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Steff

gd morning all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

off to work. 9-6 today. Ouch.

And the reasoning my bgs have been so high lately? Or well...the only explanation i can think of seeing as how my nose is blocked etc...A BLOODY COLD


----------



## am64

morning all ! how was your birthady Tom


----------



## Steff

gd morning am hows u , things seemed a little heated in here last night


----------



## am64

i know..opps told you i was on one!! ....nah wasnt me started on other thread


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all,

The other half has gone to *W* so I can get on the compooter. 

Can I just explain that if I disappear it is usually because the other half wants to watch the telly so I have to go without you all (sob).

Anyway, I have the place to myself and the jukebox is warmed up.

I'm torn between playing *Teenage Rampage* and *Ballroom Blitz*.... Decisions decisions. I just love the drums in those toons. Either way the neighbours will know I'm at home today...


----------



## am64

put it up well loud then tez we want that south coast jumping!


----------



## Tezzz

I stuck them both on in the end. *Teenage Rampage* went on twice

The neighbours might get the hump if I play it too often.....

So I'll give em a blast of *Wow* by KB as well....

Then some *Dark Side Of The Moon* by Pink Floyd on the record player.

Edit: My neighbour came up and asked me if I had *Enjoy The Silence* (by Depeche Mode!!!)? Little did he know that I have the *12" *version.....


----------



## am64

your on form tez....got any hendrix


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> your on form tez....got any hendrix



Of course.....

What track do you want me to stick on...?


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Of course.....
> 
> What track do you want me to stick on...?



the loudest all along the watchtower  love or confusion!!


----------



## Steff

hi all quick hello xx


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> the loudest all along the watchtower  love or confusion!!



OK peeps... Fingers in ears time... (Coz it's gonna be *LOUD*)

Hi Fi warming up and record is being cleaned. Right, sit back and hold on tighty...

Just for am64 here's..........

*All Along The Watchtower* from Electric Ladyland by the one and only *Hendrix* himself...


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> hi all quick hello xx



Hi Steff...

Can you hear my Hi-Fi in the north east...? Speakers are pointing that way for you....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi Steff...
> 
> Can you hear my Hi-Fi in the north east...? Speakers are pointing that way for you....





im trying my best not to


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> OK peeps... Fingers in ears time... (Coz it's gonna be *LOUD*)
> 
> Hi Fi warming up and record is being cleaned. Right, sit back and hold on tighty...
> 
> Just for am64 here's..........
> 
> *All Along The Watchtower* from Electric Ladyland by the one and only *Hendrix* himself...



thanks tez thats made my day so far!!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> thanks tez thats made my day so far!!




I'm glad I made your day...

Now for something completely different... From 1987....

Simple Minds, *Live From The City Of Light* double LP.... I think I'm there... along with most of my neighbours...

And after that perhaps some Frank Zappa...


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh I love a bit of simple minds! Seeing them again in December- woop!

Off to work on a BM of 15.7mmols......=(

Catch you all later. Have a good one! x


----------



## Tezzz

Sugarbum said:


> Oh I love a bit of simple minds! Seeing them again in December- woop!
> 
> Off to work on a BM of 15.7mmols......=(
> 
> Catch you all later. Have a good one! x



Hi Sugarbum.... 

Where are you seeing them...?

I just love Mel Gaynors drumming.....

Sorry to hear about the 15.7.... 'Kin 'Ell. Hope you can sort it out and *W* isn't too bad.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> I'm glad I made your day...
> 
> Now for something completely different... From 1987....
> 
> Simple Minds, *Live From The City Of Light* double LP.... I think I'm there... along with most of my neighbours...
> 
> And after that perhaps some Frank Zappa...



any captain beefheart??? my fav of favs


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> any captain beefheart??? my fav of favs



Got An evening with Frank Zappa and Captain Beefheart. Choose a track...


----------



## am64

didnt get the bed shop job....


----------



## am64

just thought let you folks no i spoken with sharpwaa and hes ok now...tez if you are still there can i have the,' old fart '  by captian beefheart


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> didnt get the bed shop job....



Aw! Sorry to hear that am - don't give up trying!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> just thought let you folks no i spoken with sharpwaa and hes ok now...tez if you are still there can i have the,' old fart '  by captian beefheart



OK, I'll dig it out. I think it's on the double LP Trout Mask Replica...

I'll and stick it on after *Slade Alive* has finished.


----------



## Steff

awww am sorry to hear that , fingers crossed for mroe interviews hun xxxx


----------



## Tezzz

Evening all,

Pint of bitter please landlord!

What is everybody having for tea tonight?

We're having sausages. I can't get them wrong....


----------



## AlisonM

Braised lamb chops with tomato, onion and basil, plus steamed asparagus and baby sweetcorn.


----------



## Steff

just had plaice and chips with garden peas


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. Just back from work, 9 hour shifts kill me, seriously. Doing a short one tomorrow thankfully, I kind of need a rest ha! Apparently on friday the BIG BOSS is coming in, as in the guy who runs the entirety of kfc uk  I found out today I had a mystery shopper come to my till, and I got full marks for hospitality. But due to the other people being miserable bums and the food being slightly cold and waiting in the queue for 20 mins (It was saturday lunch...what did he expect????????), we failed  but yay me, full marks on hospitality.

Had an email from boots as well asking why i hadnt booked my interview yet. Despite me emailing them and telling them I couldn't make any of the dates as I'm currently working them and cant get time off, so could i please go in staurday  nevermind. I'm hoping waterstones jobs come up soon. Its looking likely as winchester are hiring for christmas. I'll keep an eye on the site!

Did the 20 mins before breakfast thing and it WORKED! No massive spike, but I did drop to 2.7 a couple of hours into my shift. Nevermind, it was sorted quickly.

And now to finish my cuppa before getting rid of the smell of fried chicken *yuck*


----------



## am64

that washing up is a calling catch yall


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> And now to finish my cuppa before getting rid of the smell of fried chicken *yuck*



I could so eat KFC right now!!


----------



## Steff

right im away for night now catch you all 2morrow 

tc xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Viki said:


> I could so eat KFC right now!!



So could I Viki. 

Trouble is other half wanted sausages. Perhaps tomorrow night we'll treat ourselves to a bargain bucket....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> So could I Viki.
> 
> Trouble is other half wanted sausages. Perhaps tomorrow night we'll treat ourselves to a bargain bucket....



come to west quay come to west quay come to west quay

and smuggle me away over the counter HAHAHA


----------



## shiv

come home and can't find my OH (we live in a shared house).

sigh. need him to do his CRB form asap, i even left it out on the desk for him today (he was off work today) and it's still blank. AND THE ROOM IS STILL A MESS AND I ASKED HIM YDAY TO TIDY IT being as i normally do ALL the todying.

GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> come home and can't find my OH (we live in a shared house).
> 
> sigh. need him to do his CRB form asap, i even left it out on the desk for him today (he was off work today) and it's still blank. AND THE ROOM IS STILL A MESS AND I ASKED HIM YDAY TO TIDY IT being as i normally do ALL the todying.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRR



i live in my house with hubby and 3 kids aged 15,18 & 22years and 2 dogs and nobody has hoovered for over 3 weeks !!


----------



## shiv

oh no!! we only have our bedroom to contend with but it looks like a bomb has hit it...just spoke to OH who said he didn't get out of bed until 4 so couldn't be bothered but has promised me he will tomorrow!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just found out my parents arent coming to the flat on garduation day. I thought it would be nice for them to come here first, its not as if we're a billion miles out of the way, rather 20 minutes or so. But no...they want me to get the train. Get the train. On graduation day. Just effing brilliant. Thanks Dad...


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i just found out my parents arent coming to the flat on garduation day. I thought it would be nice for them to come here first, its not as if we're a billion miles out of the way, rather 20 minutes or so. But no...they want me to get the train. Get the train. On graduation day. Just effing brilliant. Thanks Dad...



parents eh who have em??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> parents eh who have em??



its actually really upset me


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> its actually really upset me



 Can you tell them it would make a big difference if they came to you?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> Can you tell them it would make a big difference if they came to you?



it probably wouldn't change his mind. I might have a word with mum when they get back from portugal. Its not the getting the train that bugs me so much (it does a little bit), its more the fact that I havent seen them in yonks and its a special day and i really wanted them to come see the flat.

Plus, getting on a train all done up nicely just isn't a good thing...i hate trains


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> its actually really upset me



sorry  sam for being flippant...you should talk to them... thats what Id hope my daughter would be able to do X


----------



## Viki

Hopefully your mum will see that.

Whens your graduation?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> sorry  sam for being flippant...you should talk to them... thats what Id hope my daughter would be able to do X



theyre in portugal atm, and its a bit difficult over msn. I'll have a word with mum when they get back. But my dad is very stubborn, so it won't make much difference *shrug* nevermind...3.50 on the train it'll be then.




> Hopefully your mum will see that.
> 
> Whens your graduation?



i hope so. problem again being dad. I love him to bits but once he's got an idea in his head he won't let go so easily haha. He reckons southampton to winchester is an hour out of his way  very strange. Nevermind.

Its next wednesday, 21st at 2pm. Very excited!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> theyre in portugal atm, and its a bit difficult over msn. I'll have a word with mum when they get back. But my dad is very stubborn, so it won't make much difference *shrug* nevermind...3.50 on the train it'll be then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope so. problem again being dad. I love him to bits but once he's got an idea in his head he won't let go so easily haha. He reckons southampton to winchester is an hour out of his way  very strange. Nevermind.
> 
> Its next wednesday, 21st at 2pm. Very excited!



mums are very good at persuading dad


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> Its next wednesday, 21st at 2pm. Very excited!



Oooh very exciting!! Youll have to post some "look how clever i am" pics up of you in your graduation outfit


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> mums are very good at persuading dad



XD I wouldn't be so sure. He'll kick up a stink and the day won't be enjoyable. Might as well get on with it, I'm sure i can convince them to bring me back. I guess in some ways i can see his point as he'll be on the road early (like rush hour) and the M3 does get horrific. Plus, it might be easier to meet in winch anyway, go for a coffee or something.

wow...im convincing myself here...just have to watch out with my posh clothes on the train XD



> Oooh very exciting!! Youll have to post some "look how clever i am" pics up of you in your graduation outfit



you mean my harry potter robes?


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> you mean my harry potter robes?



Ha ha yep!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> Ha ha yep!!!



i'll be wandering around winchester yelling

EXPELLIARMUS


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> i'll be wandering around winchester yelling
> 
> EXPELLIARMUS



you really do need to watch out on the train then - people will think youre mental!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> you really do need to watch out on the train then - people will think youre mental!!!!



i think i really am...

im going to have a stuffed owl on my shoulder too...and call it hedwig


----------



## am64

bless you sweetie it will be great I am sure..at my graduation my parents both came and I told them they had to forget their differnces and get on for the day...we booked a realy good chinese for us all with my best mates and their parents..my best friend from ireland parents had come over the night before and decided to check out the place..to cut a long storey short they ended up getting chucked out and banned so couldnt come to the dinner ....my other friendsparents were from singapore and thought the food was crap...my ex boyfriend mum came who hated me for corrupting her boy so he didnt get a first.... and my parents werent speaking...so fun night was had by all...just enjoy it for youself Sam ...is Matt there aswell?


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> i think i really am...
> 
> im going to have a stuffed owl on my shoulder too...and call it hedwig



That would be hilarious if you turned up for your graduation dressed completely as Harry Potter - glasses, scar and wanded up


----------



## am64

off to bed all good dreams XX


----------



## Tezzz

Goodnight all.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Tea, white, two sugars please. A bacon sandwich too if that can be done. I'm off to Eastbourne in a little to have my arms stabbed in the name of hepatitis jabs and god knows what else my employers want to give me. Good job I wasn't out last night.

Tom


----------



## Steff

good morning  tom mmm sounds delish all that, well hope today goes ok in Eastbourne


----------



## Steff

Well if im all alone i might slip in and have mysel a nice croissant with some cheese spread and marmite with a nice cup of hot marmite m m m


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> Well if im all alone i might slip in and have mysel a nice croissant with some cheese spread and marmite with a nice cup of hot marmite m m m



hi steff im here for a short while...need more sleep...SWBH up in night in pain again....


----------



## Steff

hi am ill pour you a drink hun, poor you are you guna catch a few zzzz's


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hi am ill pour you a drink hun, poor you are you guna catch a few zzzz's



yeah hopefully SWBH is fast asleep....before he went to bed he had the 2 mega cocodamol and 500mg of ibrophren but at 2.30 he woke me in pain...so ty for that whisky im off to catch up zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Steff

catch you later hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all! 2.7 this morning. Didn't realise as I got up and did my now 20min pre breakfast jab. Now however as im sat here eating my face is really really numb hahahaha. 12-6 at work today (I just had to phone up cuz i couldn't remember what a looooooooser hahahahaha)

day of saturday. cant wait for proper sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> Well if im all alone i might slip in and have mysel a nice croissant with some cheese spread and marmite with a nice cup of hot marmite m m m



Ew Steff, sounds disgusting! he he

just had sausage on toast with brown sauce meself, yum


----------



## Steff

hello all break time for me , just looked i have slamon and cucumber for lunch with bottle of water and banana m m m hows everyone?


----------



## am64

hi steff and all...lazy bum here just having brekfast boiled egg and ryvita i love this ....off to do the routine in minute walk dogs shopping washing etc so be in and out all day


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> morning all! 2.7 this morning. Didn't realise as I got up and did my now 20min pre breakfast jab. Now however as im sat here eating my face is really really numb hahahaha. 12-6 at work today (I just had to phone up cuz i couldn't remember what a looooooooser hahahahaha)
> 
> day of saturday. cant wait for proper sleep!!!!!!!



always test first sam!!  do you usually test in the morning? it's the most important test of the day 

Hi steff, im ok thanks. how are you?


----------



## Steff

hi am and katie im fine ty katie u up2 much this wkend all? xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hi am and katie im fine ty katie u up2 much this wkend all? xx



hi Cuz ...why do we always seem to cross im just off but maybe catch you later...did have some lovely news my mother-in law held her new baby grandson for first time yesterday...and she is just so happy.Rory was born 5 weeks premature by c-section after compications...turns out hes very rare..he has Prader willi syndrome..bless but my neice has finally has got him home and they are doing sooo well bless Rory is her first child and she is doing brilliantly with him...especially as at first they didnt know what was going on and had been warned he might not live...hopefully we get to meet him too soon...ahhh only 41/2 lbs


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hi am and katie im fine ty katie u up2 much this wkend all? xx



No plans so far, but I heard my brother might be doing a gig in southampton so if he is i'll be going to that on sunday 

got much planned steff?


----------



## Steff

awwwww how cute , pass on my best cuz xx

not alot katie no i hope your bro has good gig if u see him, catch you all after 2.30  xx


----------



## am64

hey katie who is the band youe brov in...has he got a my space?...my hubby and kids are musicians aswell....improvise jazzzers...they play in london ...thats why i have been so concerned about sons hand


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> hey katie who is the band youe brov in...has he got a my space?...my hubby and kids are musicians aswell....improvise jazzzers...they play in london ...thats why i have been so concerned about sons hand



I heard your hubby's and son's music, they are very talented   I love Jazz.

This is their band's myspace http://www.myspace.com/preachingcedrictothemasses

But they use Facebook more: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Preaching-Cedric-to-the-Masses/53517605487?ref=ts


----------



## Steff

anyone wanna give me tips on my bloody tea, i have had no luck making omlette last twice what do i do to shop it looking like the back of a coal fire ???


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> anyone wanna give me tips on my bloody tea, i have had no luck making omlette last twice what do i do to shop it looking like the back of a coal fire ???



hehe. maybe the pan was too hot? I usually have mine quite hot though.  Make sure you put some marg or oil in the pan (not too much) and heat that up a bit first. Heat so the bottom is set but not burnt! then put the pan under the grill to cook the top.  Then put it back on the stove if you want the bottom cooked a bit more.


----------



## Steff

cheers Katie i am going to try that then i will let you know how i get on x


----------



## am64

right off thr recyle and wash up catch you all later XX good luck with omlette Cuz x


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all,

I need some drums!

*Teenage **Rampage*  is on the jukebox. Followed by *Ballroom Blitz.*


----------



## am64

katie said:


> I heard your hubby's and son's music, they are very talented   I love Jazz.
> 
> This is their band's myspace http://www.myspace.com/preachingcedrictothemasses
> 
> But they use Facebook more: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Preaching-Cedric-to-the-Masses/53517605487?ref=ts



which ones your bro??


----------



## katie

Goodluck steff.



am64 said:


> which ones your bro??



He's called Ben Duncan, has blonde hair and does the drumming


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Katie,

Have you got a new puddy tat (cat)?

I guess that's who is your avatar. It looks very cute.

I wanna puddy tat but the flat is too small. No room to swing an ant here.


----------



## Steff

hyaaaaaaaaaaa


katie it was a sucsess


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> Have you got a new puddy tat (cat)?
> 
> I guess that's who is your avatar. It looks very cute.
> 
> I wanna puddy tat but the flat is too small. No room to swing an ant here.



seriously tez get a rat they are brilliant pets if you cant have a dog or cat 
talking of Rats..got any Dammed ? smash it up?


----------



## am64

katie said:


> Goodluck steff.
> 
> 
> 
> He's called Ben Duncan, has blonde hair and does the drumming



hey katie hope gig goes well i assume you are going?
my hubbys a Bass Player, and son Guitarist...on the face book i think there is a vid.... one at gig at 'the klinker club' tottenham chances..last 5mins.. (as improv went on for 25 mins..too much for facebook and u tube to handle..my son on guitar,daughter piano,stepson sax, hubby adapted bass and drmmer was robin who hubby always plays with....woow it was well good..hubby well proud XXX i did vid XX


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hyaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> katie it was a sucsess



Well done Cuz...hubby cooking curry with chicken i marinated earlier eating about 7pm I am so lucky XX


----------



## Steff

mmmmm delish we got curry 2moz hun he guna make it like , so he should he been off all week on hols , x


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> Have you got a new puddy tat (cat)?
> 
> I guess that's who is your avatar. It looks very cute.
> 
> I wanna puddy tat but the flat is too small. No room to swing an ant here.



He isn't new, I got him for christmas years ago   but he is very cute indeed!

You should definitely get one, they are the best pets ever!



steff09 said:


> hyaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> katie it was a sucsess



woo well done steff, glad it turned out ok!



am64 said:


> hey katie hope gig goes well i assume you are going?
> my hubbys a Bass Player, and son Guitarist...on the face book i think there is a vid.... one at gig at 'the klinker club' tottenham chances..last 5mins.. (as improv went on for 25 mins..too much for facebook and u tube to handle..my son on guitar,daughter piano,stepson sax, hubby adapted bass and drmmer was robin who hubby always plays with....woow it was well good..hubby well proud XXX i did vid XX



yep i'll be going if he's definitely doing the gig, but havent heard from him yet and im not sure how he is going to get from plymouth to soton!?!

wow a very musical family you have there. ive ALWAYS wanted to play the sax and since listening to miles davis, the trumpet! one day i wll get one.  at the moment im trying to learn piano.  i can do the beginning of fur elise now but not smoothly enough. moonlight sonata next 

I will check out the vid later  xx


----------



## Steff

right im away to watch bit of tele back after 9 xxx


----------



## am64

yep i'll be going if he's definitely doing the gig, but havent heard from him yet and im not sure how he is going to get from plymouth to soton!?!

wow a very musical family you have there. ive ALWAYS wanted to play the sax and since listening to miles davis, the trumpet! one day i wll get one.  at the moment im trying to learn piano.  i can do the beginning of fur elise now but not smoothly enough. moonlight sonata next 

I will check out the vid later  xx[/QUOTE]

ha ha miles davis our fav of favs... hubby says if you like sax... listen to track 1 side 1 (on vinyl)...of Agharta Sonny Fortune plays the best sax solo ive ever heard ...after Miles trumpet solo which is about 5 mins long but got to listen to whole well loud as instructions on album ....tez you got it?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I HAVE HAD A REALLY BAD DAY

i almost swung for a customer because she was being seriously seriously rude for no reason at all and during yet another hypo i had a right go at one of the 'team leaders'. I apologised, and he said its ok but still. I know i couldn't help it, but i feel bad. I've spent pretty much the whole day snapping at people. I am about to cry. I hate my job, i hate it with an utter passion. The thought of going in makes me want to cry.

i think i need a real *bottle* of wine tonight. Alas, I cannot afford it. Nevermind, cuddles and tea should help.

Hope you're all well


----------



## Viki

am64 said:


> seriously tez get a rat they are brilliant pets if you cant have a dog or cat



I had rats they are great fun if you put the time in - just as affectionate as a bigger pet!

Id love to get a cat but Brad is being the sensible one and saying we have to wait and that the mutt is enough for now . When i lived at home we had 5 cats and 2 dogs . . . i miss the chaos!!


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> I HAVE HAD A REALLY BAD DAY
> 
> i almost swung for a customer because she was being seriously seriously rude for no reason at all and during yet another hypo i had a right go at one of the 'team leaders'. I apologised, and he said its ok but still. I know i couldn't help it, but i feel bad. I've spent pretty much the whole day snapping at people. I am about to cry. I hate my job, i hate it with an utter passion. The thought of going in makes me want to cry.
> 
> i think i need a real *bottle* of wine tonight. Alas, I cannot afford it. Nevermind, cuddles and tea should help.
> 
> Hope you're all well



Poor you! I hate it when customers are rude to people working in shops. I had a row with some woman in tescos a few weeks ago because she was being really uneccessarily rude and patronising to the girl on the counter just because she was in a bad mood. 

She then complained to the girls manager about her so i waited just behind her and then told her manager how professionally the girl had dealt with a difficult customer. So stupid woman stomped out in a huff!

Have a great big virtual glass of wine for free xx


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> ha ha miles davis our fav of favs... hubby says if you like sax... listen to track 1 side 1 (on vinyl)...of Agharta Sonny Fortune plays the best sax solo ive ever heard ...after Miles trumpet solo which is about 5 mins long but got to listen to whole well loud as instructions on album ....tez you got it?



I didnt know trumpets could sound so good until I found out that's what miles plays!

I havent got that vinyl, but one day I shall listen 

my future sister-in-law (hehe) can play sax, trumpet etc... maybe she can teach me some basics when i finally get round to buying one.


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> seriously tez get a rat they are brilliant pets if you cant have a dog or cat
> talking of Rats..got any Dammed ? smash it up?



Sorry, no rats. They spook me. Quivers...

Dammed... Hmmm....  Not on a 45.

Comes back from attic... Yes it's on an LP, Red vinyl! A blast from the past. 1981 I think.

So here for am64 is *Smash It Up*.

Sam, sorry you've had a crap day. I couldn't eat a whole customer. Remember one thing.... The custards are only having a go at the uniform. (Custard = Customer + bas.....d)


----------



## shiv

i agree rats are great pets, i had some about 6 months ago and they were great - very intelligent as well. little buggars worked out how to dig underneath their cage (one sunny afternoon i left the top part of the cage on the lawn) and escape


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> i agree rats are great pets, i had some about 6 months ago and they were great - very intelligent as well. little buggars worked out how to dig underneath their cage (one sunny afternoon i left the top part of the cage on the lawn) and escape



There is a big brown rat that lives at the bottom of my garden. He comes and nicks the bread that I put out for the birds! A couple of years ago I had quite a few wood mice getting into the house. They are the cutest things ever!


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Just to say that I haven't fallen off the face of the earth just yet! A quick update about pumping. I'm going to go to a pump clinic in December to talk about it and ask all my questions when I've thought of them. I've pretty much made up my mind. I'm more than a little fed up with jabs after thirteen years and like the sound of the flexibility that a pump could give to me. 

Apart from that I'm getting settled into uni life and really enjoying it. Brighton is such a lovely town. Now just to clear the mountain of work that I've let build up over the past two weeks...

Tom


----------



## Steff

hi tom,

nice to hear from you i hope it all goes well in december for you , and im so pleased your having a good start to uni life x


----------



## am64

hey tez... got Run DMC 'its like that' on ...Brilliant good one to dust away the cobwebs...and get the old folk dancing next door !


----------



## Steff

woooooooooooooooo now thats something i do like cuz


----------



## am64

Hi Cuz you ok ? nought on tv.. never is so got the old music on...no news from sharpwaa yet, do hope he be ok..X


----------



## Steff

Aye Im Fine Bored Oot My Box Like , No News I Aint Seen Him On For Cple Of Hours  Xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> Aye Im Fine Bored Oot My Box Like , No News I Aint Seen Him On For Cple Of Hours  Xx



welldone for the ole omleetee tonight


----------



## Steff

hahaa cheers i tryed one about 2 mnth bk now with cheese leek and ham it was sumit id not of given the bloody dog lol, but this time it was a sucsess so happy days , x


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> ...no news from sharpwaa yet, do hope he be ok..X



Me too, I'z be worritin.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Matt was just killed by his own grenade on COD: world at war. Utterly hilarious!


----------



## Steff

right back in wee while guna try and get rid of heartburn , n get a bath 
laters cuz alison sam  xxx


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Me too, I'z be worritin.



shouldnt worry too much not good for D ...Haaaahaaa...im sure we here soon i thinking maybe difficult to deal with all this...when i got like that i couldnt move talk or touch anyone sometimes..he knows im sure that we are all routing for him tho'


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Matt was just killed by his own grenade on COD: world at war. Utterly hilarious!



PS3 or xbox? Brads PS3 is the other woman in our relationship!!


----------



## am64

ok no Tez so im the dj...we've got the beetles back in the ussr on...coooo


----------



## am64

now its tomorrow never knows by the beetlea of course...


----------



## Steff

Am I Have Just Pmmed You I Need To Chat To Sum 1 I Have Just Done Something Really Really Stupid


----------



## am64

Blackbird... oh my poor son with broken hand had just taught himself this when he broke hand...cant play at all now hasnt done for nearly month...started phiso tho so hopefully ..hes not back in school yet too much if someone bashes it...his music is his life...has anyone had experience of broken hands ...how long will it take??


----------



## am64

soz to be boring dj... but back to Tom tom club ..the genius of love...


----------



## katie

Hey am, I just heard from Anne-Marie and she is fine, yay! she just hasn't been online  x


----------



## am64

katie said:


> Hey am, I just heard from Anne-Marie and she is fine, yay! she just hasn't been online  x



YAYYYY so glad things are ok i miss her wit !


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> YAYYYY so glad things are ok i miss her wit !



me too  hope she comes back! but if she's happy it's all good


----------



## Steff

I was just having a look we have had a load of newbies join in last 2 days , it is amazing the number who join, im just pleased they find this site and other sites like it  , id be lost without this place


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

anyone got any idea what this means?

*'Stack overflow at line: 125'*

it keeps popping up on internet explorer


----------



## Steff

does it happen to come up when you use FACEBOOK?


----------



## Steff

goodness me 2 women dead in wales and scotland with swine flu both pregnant


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> does it happen to come up when you use FACEBOOK?



lol stalkbook

yep, and livejournal. Dad reckons its FB's coding gone wrong or something


----------



## Steff

yeah loads seem to hav same issue and its FB they say contact them in a forum i just seen


----------



## am64

sorry to butt in but silvermachine by hawkwind cranking out at mo....well i told you Tez isnt aroundXX


----------



## Steff

got lost at hawk


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hey am, I just heard from Anne-Marie and she is fine, yay! she just hasn't been online  x



Nice work Katie, yeah main thing is the girls okay, hope to see her around soon!


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> anyone got any idea what this means?
> 
> *'Stack overflow at line: 125'*
> 
> it keeps popping up on internet explorer



It's an error in FB's coding, someone cocked up the memory allocations. Microsoft would call it a 'design feature'.


----------



## Viki

steff09 said:


> I was just having a look we have had a load of newbies join in last 2 days , it is amazing the number who join, im just pleased they find this site and other sites like it  , id be lost without this place



I check out the "Whos online" page a lot and get v.excited when it says someones Registering. There does seem to have been a bit of a flurry recently


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> I check out the "Whos online" page a lot and get v.excited when it says someones Registering. There does seem to have been a bit of a flurry recently



yes me to , well they are always welcome in here eh x


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> It's an error in FB's coding, someone cocked up the memory allocations. Microsoft would call it a 'design feature'.



great to have IT specialist in our Diabetic health team Xxx love ya ali


----------



## am64

Viki said:


> I check out the "Whos online" page a lot and get v.excited when it says someones Registering. There does seem to have been a bit of a flurry recently



maybe we need to advertise the pub a bit you know a virtual happy hour type thing..or maybe move to a new pub so they dont feel like the newbie walking through the door!


----------



## am64

'blue jeans and moonbeams' captain beefheart ohh it just wonderfulxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

this evening i am trying snackage before bed, to see if i can stop these irritating lows every morning

and tomorrow i must remember to not just por cereal in the bowl willy nilly, spiked to 18 again this morning grrrrrrrr. Gunna have a play with units too, 5 this morning didn't work. Trying 6 tomorrow.


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry, back from the pub and fish and chips. (Attn: Diabetes Police... I didn't eat the batter!)



am64 said:


> hey tez... got Run DMC 'its like that' on ...Brilliant good one to dust away the cobwebs...and get the old folk dancing next door !



*Walk This Way *is my fave Run DMC toon.



am64 said:


> ok no Tez so im the dj...we've got the beetles back in the ussr on...coooo



Ooh, the White Album. Haven't played that in yonks. Must get it out and blast the neighbours tomorrow.



am64 said:


> now its tomorrow never knows by the beetlea of course...



Not sure about that.



am64 said:


> soz to be boring dj... but back to Tom tom club ..the genius of love...





am64 said:


> sorry to butt in but silvermachine by hawkwind cranking out at mo....well i told you Tez isnt aroundXX



More good toons.

I'm relaxing with a large Rum and Coke listening to *Frank Zappa*. Lots of naughty words...


----------



## Steff

good evening tez nice to see you , am been keeping the dj seat warm for you lol


----------



## katie

hi guys.

does anyone here do yoga?  ive just tried it for the first time and OH MY GOD it's hard work.  I always thought it was about breathing and stretching (haha) but there is a lot of holding your own body weight!  Now I know why everyone who does it regularly is so skinny - it's impossible to do if you are heavy


----------



## Steff

no katie sorry i dont do it , im happy enough knowing my own body weight dont empty out the water in the swimming pool that does me lol


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> good evening tez nice to see you , am been keeping the dj seat warm for you lol



Yeah thanks AM. 

Feeling a bit mellow now. (Rum)

Gonna stick the telly on so laters all.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

5.3 just now and getting lower

just had a few digestives to see if that will see me through the night. Hmmm. Very tired now. Working 10-6 again tomorrow zzzzzzzzzz but at least its payday tomorrow. Got my payslip for it today, 140 after tax but I didn't hit 30 hours so not bad. At least I can put away half the rent. Also had a shock when i looked at my online banking and saw mcdonalds had randomly given me ?20 haha. Brilliant!

Now its time for bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, goodnight all


----------



## Steff

goodnight sam hope u have settled night 

and goodnight tez ,sleep well and catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> no katie sorry i dont do it , im happy enough knowing my own body weight dont empty out the water in the swimming pool that does me lol



hahaha  It's sooo hard!  hopefully it will get easier  I want to be as flexible as the woman in the video


----------



## katie

goodnight sam and tez xx


----------



## Steff

well good luck with it hun if you keep at it like anything in life you will get there x

anyways on that note im away to my bed so nights

am if you come back on catch you 2morrow hun hope your son has a pain free nights sleep xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> well good luck with it hun if you keep at it like anything in life you will get there x
> 
> anyways on that note im away to my bed so nights
> 
> am if you come back on catch you 2morrow hun hope your son has a pain free nights sleep xx



yep i'll keep on trying 

goodnight hun xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Seriously I've always been tempted by yoga, but done absolutely nothing about it, maybe one day!! Hot yoga is supposed to be really good for you a mate(male) does it as he has a knackered back etc, maybe it's the people who advertise it that make me want to do it!!


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones good  xx


----------



## Viki

anyone around this morning?


----------



## vince13

Viki said:


> anyone around this morning?



Yes,   I am - just been for my 'flu jab then down to the butchers for the weekend meat......exciting life I lead !


----------



## Steff

helloo im here hows u viki


----------



## vince13

rossi_mac said:


> Seriously I've always been tempted by yoga, but done absolutely nothing about it, maybe one day!! Hot yoga is supposed to be really good for you a mate(male) does it as he has a knackered back etc, maybe it's the people who advertise it that make me want to do it!!



You're just "tempted" by the thought of all those lycra lovvies Rossi - come on, admit it !!


----------



## vince13

steff09 said:


> helloo im here hows u viki



Hello Steff, I follow your posts quite often - how are you this morning ?


----------



## Steff

hello im fine thanks how are you ?


----------



## Viki

Good morning Steff!

Good morning Vince!

I had my flu jab yesterday, arm still sore today! Have you booked in for a swine flu jabs? I was unsure but my practice nurse was quite insistent that i shouldnt turn it down . . .


----------



## Steff

not had flu jab got it on 28th , but i was told to book it , i know they begin next week for the pregnant women, diabetics etc etc


----------



## katie

Morning everyone.  Everyone is getting their flu jab! I don't think ive had mine for the last couple of years, tut!


----------



## sofaraway

Morning all, I'm sick again ahhhhh!! 

I missed my flu jab session because my shifts changed,


----------



## Steff

hey katie i got letter last week from my gps saying we reccommend you book in for flu jab, maybe you should ring up


----------



## Viki

i juts assumed you had to when I diagnosed - never really thought about it, just blindly did as i was told!


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Morning all, I'm sick again ahhhhh!!
> 
> I missed my flu jab session because my shifts changed,



whats up Nikki ?


----------



## Viki

sofaraway said:


> Morning all, I'm sick again ahhhhh!!
> 
> I missed my flu jab session because my shifts changed,



Oh no - whats up?

Get well sooooon x


----------



## sofaraway

steff09 said:


> whats up Nikki ?



Got a sore throat, other half has had a cold this week, so looks like I have caught it. Have to go to work though otherwise I will have a disiplinary against me.


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> Morning all, I'm sick again ahhhhh!!
> 
> I missed my flu jab session because my shifts changed,



oh no, not again


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> Got a sore throat, other half has had a cold this week, so looks like I have caught it. Have to go to work though otherwise I will have a disiplinary against me.



Hop work isn't too bad and you feel better soon xx


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Got a sore throat, other half has had a cold this week, so looks like I have caught it. Have to go to work though otherwise I will have a disiplinary against me.



aww poor you , always the way it goes around the household, my lad usually starts off with it then o/h gets it then me , i hope it dont linger around pity you have to work hun xx


----------



## Viki

disciplinery because of sick days?


----------



## sofaraway

katie said:


> oh no, not again



I know my immune system is rubbish! 

At least my blood sugars are ok at the moment 5.8 this morning.


----------



## sofaraway

Viki said:


> disciplinery because of sick days?



Yep, don't want to say too much on here though just in case. But I can't be off sick.


----------



## sofaraway

Has anne marie been around recently I haven't seen her posts?


----------



## Viki

sofaraway said:


> Yep, don't want to say too much on here though just in case. But I can't be off sick.



I understand - mean though! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Has anne marie been around recently I haven't seen her posts?



no i think katie said she had spoken to her last night , also no heidi yet been over month now


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> I know my immune system is rubbish!
> 
> At least my blood sugars are ok at the moment 5.8 this morning.



Well that's one thing I suppose, hopefully they will stay that good!



sofaraway said:


> Has anne marie been around recently I haven't seen her posts?



No she hasn't been online   She briefly signed into msn last night and left me an offline message asking after everyone and saying she hasn't been online.  She sounded fine   Hope she comes back soon!


----------



## am64

hi all...feel like death 2day xx


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> hi all...feel like death 2day xx



hello am, you hero 

what's up? are your levels ok?? x


----------



## Steff

i gtg to W now but left u pm am kx



laters all xx


----------



## Viki

Oh dear - seems to be something going around the "pub" today!


----------



## am64

i didnt do anything sharpee must have got hold of them somehow...great news...i feel like death as had some ??? whisky and cokes last night so its all self inflicted...hair of dog please landlord !!! also had to get up early and take Daughter to college she was concentrating on getting her ucas in (Sent on wednesday) that she a bit behind so has gone in to do extra...such dedication


----------



## vince13

Viki said:


> Good morning Steff!
> 
> Good morning Vince!
> 
> I had my flu jab yesterday, arm still sore today! Have you booked in for a swine flu jabs? I was unsure but my practice nurse was quite insistent that i shouldnt turn it down . . .



Sorry to be so long replying but OH took over the computer and I couldn't get a look in again until now.

I'm going away for a few weeks on the 25th and we are not due to get our swine 'flu jabs until after then so I shall miss the first wave.  I'm really not sure I'm going to have it though - even my HCA at the surgery says she doesn't want it so I'm not the only moron in this respect.  Think I'd rather risk the 'flu as I don't think it's been tested enough (retreat to behind the sofa to avoid the brickbats being hurled at me for not taking it up).

Re: today's jab - all OK but OH's arm bled for ages afterwards and now he expects sympathy.............Oh I'd better order an Old Speckled Hen for him then.


----------



## katie

How cute is this?! http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/beds/bucks/herts/8310816.stm


----------



## Steff

aww yes saw that in daily mail i think it was , you woudnt credit it landing there and the queen finding it


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> aww yes saw that in daily mail i think it was , you woudnt credit it landing there and the queen finding it



i know  it was nice of her to get her aid to write and send the balloon back, aww


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. The weekend is finally here. Its been a very tough day at work, but the whole weekend to myself now yay! 

How are we all?


----------



## Steff

gd evening all just popping in to say catch you all 2moz i wont be bk on here 2night x


----------



## shiv

so we were just talking about our trip to paris. we are going by eurostar and need to navigate the underground to get from the station we arrive in to st pancras.

me: so we need to get from victoria to st pancreas

dave: st pancreas?

me: yeah, it's like 2 stops away

dave: st pancrEas?

i've never even thought about it, i always call it st pancreas


----------



## tracey w

shiv said:


> so we were just talking about our trip to paris. we are going by eurostar and need to navigate the underground to get from the station we arrive in to st pancras.
> 
> me: so we need to get from victoria to st pancreas
> 
> dave: st pancreas?
> 
> me: yeah, it's like 2 stops away
> 
> dave: st pancrEas?
> 
> i've never even thought about it, i always call it st pancreas



hahahah, would be funny eh, we could all pray to St Pancreas for him to send us new ones??


----------



## rossi_mac

evening troops haven't been here for a while but hello!! Pissed already I'm afraid, sorry! But I have some news, you ready you sitting down?? I have some slippers! Pension next surely!!!

hope yous all well, I'm gonna get some scram then pick up a bottle of scotch, maybe catch you all later!?!??


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> so we were just talking about our trip to paris. we are going by eurostar and need to navigate the underground to get from the station we arrive in to st pancras.
> 
> me: so we need to get from victoria to st pancreas
> 
> dave: st pancreas?
> 
> me: yeah, it's like 2 stops away
> 
> dave: st pancrEas?
> 
> i've never even thought about it, i always call it st pancreas



lol I thought it was that for years too  luckily i never said it out loud in front of anyone


----------



## katie

slippers? arent you like 30 ross?? slow down 

how are you? ive just dyed my hair some dodgy colour, it was an impulse dye.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> slippers? arent you like 30 ross?? slow down
> 
> how are you? ive just dyed my hair some dodgy colour, it was an impulse dye.



And a young one at that girl!

dodgy hair again! Will you never learn!??

Hay in my defense I have trainers that I keep popping in and out to the garden in and are filthy so this way have clean footwear in hoose!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i have slippers  but only because its so sodding cold in this flat! Cant get warm!! But they are blue and fluffy with massive eeyores on and little stars that light up when you stamp your feet

cool!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Very cool Sam, mine are more like old man slippers! But they're not! more like funky suede slip on shoes, I'm barely out of my twenties!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Very cool Sam, mine are more like old man slippers! But they're not! more like funky suede slip on shoes, I'm barely out of my twenties!



ooooooh Matt has a pair like that. They are pretty cool  I got them for him from Next for his birthday


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> evening troops haven't been here for a while but hello!! Pissed already I'm afraid, sorry! But I have some news, you ready you sitting down?? I have some slippers! Pension next surely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rossi hi  next thing youll have a smoking jacket to go with them, he he


----------



## Steff

hi all well i wasnt guna be bk on but o/h nicked buttons for the box and he watching sum naff film on itv


----------



## shiv

i have slippers too, cost me a whole ?5 from asda but they are red and pretty!


----------



## katie

aww steff, you poor thing, im watching jonathon ross 



rossi_mac said:


> And a young one at that girl!
> 
> dodgy hair again! Will you never learn!??
> 
> Hay in my defense I have trainers that I keep popping in and out to the garden in and are filthy so this way have clean footwear in hoose!




god i hope im not married and wearing slippers at 30  hehehehe.

maybe 32.



salmonpuff said:


> i have slippers  but only because its so sodding cold in this flat! Cant get warm!! But they are blue and fluffy with massive eeyores on and little stars that light up when you stamp your feet
> 
> cool!!!



you are allowed to wear slippers under the age of 45 as long as they have characters on them   My friend has some moose ones from canada and they are SOO cute.  I have these disgusting fluffy pink boot slippers that I only wear if it's arctic temperatures!



rossi_mac said:


> Very cool Sam, mine are more like old man slippers! But they're not! more like funky suede slip on shoes, I'm barely out of my twenties!



suede? no comment.


----------



## Steff

nevermind im just playing blackjack keeping me occupied lol


----------



## katie

is that 21s?


----------



## Steff

yeah thats the 1 , its on his mobile so owt to wind him up , hates me going on it coz batt life shi%


----------



## katie

haha good work 

my hair is now dark with a plum shine to it. oh dear.


----------



## Steff

ooo you been experimenting with it then, you had plum before?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ok...now im upset


----------



## Sugarbum

Wotcha!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, time for bed! I am completely and utterly exhausted. Lets see what these 17 units do for me tonight shall we. Currently 8.2 so thats much better than last night


----------



## katie

Hey Lou, u alreet?



steff09 said:


> ooo you been experimenting with it then, you had plum before?



A long time ago   My mum loves it but I think it's too dark, the plum bit is cool though.



salmonpuff said:


> right, time for bed! I am completely and utterly exhausted. Lets see what these 17 units do for me tonight shall we. Currently 8.2 so thats much better than last night



eek, hope u have enough carbs for those 17 units!  And hope u feel better in the morning x


----------



## Viki

Hey all - any one in? im afraid i defected to the actual pub tonight.  oh uh bring on tomorrows hypo


----------



## katie

Viki said:


> Hey all - any one in? im afraid i defected to the actual pub tonight.  oh uh bring on tomorrows hypo



Heya,

defected to the pub? the pub on a friday is a must   im staying in to save money though 

hope you dont have a hypo!


----------



## Steff

good mroning all hopes everyones good x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff and the lurkers,

I could blow a fuse after seeing my morning bl**dy BG is *7.0*..........

Right, must walk faster to *W* to burn it off. Want a nice 4 point something before lunchtime snack.

Rant over....

Now where's the ipod - it needs a charge to get me motivated.

Gonna play *Hot Stuff* by Donna Summer. That should get me moving faster...


----------



## Steff

good mornign tez hav gd day x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all,

Golly Gee! was I tired last night, fell asleep before Jonathon Ross was on

Oh and Katie there not Suede just that kinda style!

Tracey yes I've wanted a smoking jacket for years, haven't found 'the one' yet!!

Wowzer what a day yesterday was, had a random late afternoon test and was high for me, up at 16!?!? so corrected and went to pub, had my levemir late but have woken up as 7.9 so hopefully steadier today.

have a good day peeps, we're  shifting rooms around today and meeting another builder who is gonna shatter my dreams again

peace out


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

11.4 this morning, maybe i shouldn't have had that snack before bed? Obviously me and digestives don't mix!

I have just one thing to say this morning:

yeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

*runs around in tiny circles*


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

The weekend has arrived and I have a tonne of assignments to get done. Bugger. I too defected to a real pub last night...followed by a little clubbing. Reminded myself how badly I actually dance. 

Tom


----------



## Steff

hi tom and all , hope everyone has a gd weekend x


----------



## Sugarbum

Hello everyone!

How goes it?

Off down the gym with my buddy shortly. Thats when I can sugically remove my lard arse from the sofa and get dressed 

xx


----------



## Viki

katie said:


> Heya,
> 
> defected to the pub? the pub on a friday is a must   im staying in to save money though
> 
> hope you dont have a hypo!



No hypo (hooray for pump temp basal!) but i still didnt feel well this morning! Oops!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Im loving your signature by the way Viki!!!!


----------



## katie

Hi steff!

Tez, have a nice walk.



rossi_mac said:


> Oh and Katie there not Suede just that kinda style!



it's ok, im sure they are lovely. and cool 



Sugarbum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> Off down the gym with my buddy shortly. Thats when I can sugically remove my lard arse from the sofa and get dressed
> 
> xx



haha have fun. im going to do some yoga in front of the tv and walk the dog later - fun times! bring on x-factor I say 



Viki said:


> No hypo (hooray for pump temp basal!) but i still didnt feel well this morning! Oops!!



woo nice work   goodluck with the hangover munchies! I can't help myself after ive been drinking.


----------



## Viki

Sugarbum said:


> Im loving your signature by the way Viki!!!!


Thanks! A quote from the same friend who is jointly responsible for my hangover!



katie said:


> woo nice work   good luck with the hangover munchies! I can't help myself after ive been drinking.



Im already struggling, the thread about curry isnt helping!! Might have to be done for tonights dinner


----------



## Steff

lolol lou hope u have gd time at gym


----------



## katie

mmm curry!  now im tempted.

nooo, must have something with fewer calories


----------



## Viki

katie said:


> mmm curry!  now im tempted.
> 
> nooo, must have something with fewer calories



i definately getting one! bugger calories, its saturday!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Viki said:


> i definately getting one! bugger calories, its saturday!!!



My lunch was a curry...mmmmm. Only two hours after my breakfast though. Had sky high bloods as well. Minorly frustrating. I didn't think that a bacon sandwich would cause my blood to shoot up to 15. I even carbed the ketchup as well. Bugger it.


----------



## am64

afternoon all....


----------



## Steff

I'm away out for a curry 2night with a m8 and her b/f then we are going to her mums bar afterwards , im breaking all traditions and actually getting myself a social life


----------



## katie

Viki said:


> i definately getting one! bugger calories, its saturday!!!



haha yeah I always say that and my brother is coming home from uni YAY, even more reason to eat rubbish.


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> I'm away out for a curry 2night with a m8 and her b/f then we are going to her mums bar afterwards , im breaking all traditions and actually getting myself a social life



social life no...dont know that!


----------



## Steff

nor me i will be a shock i may not be able to cope hun hows you doing cuz? xx


----------



## Viki

Curry all round!!

Oooh go Steff! Im having a quiet one tonight, going round my friends takeaway and watching some girly dvds. I feel some Swayze reminiscing coming on . . .


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> nor me i will be a shock i may not be able to cope hun hows you doing cuz? xx



now mega mental note to myself..NO ALCHOL TONIGHT NO ALCHOL TONIGHT NO ALCHOL TONIGHT NO ALCHOL TONIGHT


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> now mega mental note to myself..NO ALCHOL TONIGHT NO ALCHOL TONIGHT NO ALCHOL TONIGHT NO ALCHOL TONIGHT



so you will be having alchol tonight then


----------



## Steff

right catch you all later xx


----------



## katie

lol hope you have a goos night steff 

Im staying in with strictly, x-factor and... hopefully curry, i'll see what I can arrange.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

afternoon all! Just back from town after an argument with the bank, picked up test strips and wandered round john lewis looking for new mugs! But wandering around the JL crockery dept at 1.5 isnt good. Oops. Too much insulin with breakfast obv, overcorrecting that 11. Oops. Nevermind. I'm all good now though! (I got some thorntons chocolate out of it though )


----------



## katie

The best thing just happened! (this is how exciting my days are).

I called my mum to ask if she had been food shopping yet and she had... so I thought oh no, cant ask her for naan and curry sauce   BUT great minds think alike and she had already got some naan bread and sauce for tonight  amazing!

Sam, I hate finding out im low when shopping grr, feel uncomfortable until I get home!  Hope you feel ok x


----------



## Steff

so it really is curry night all round then lolz x

enjoy wont u im just feeding  the mob here before i get showered


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

housework done, sat here munching on crisps as im hungry (BG 6.6 so wooooooo). Pasta bake for din dins tonight followed by reading Fallen Angels by Bernard Cornwall or playing FF7

I'm sat here and I can smell work...its actually gross. I think its on my shoes...


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> so it really is curry night all round then lolz x
> 
> enjoy wont u im just feeding  the mob here before i get showered



lol yep looks like it   I will thanks x

you still have to feed them before you go? that's not fair hehe.

Just going for a 3 mile walk to help burn those calories later. have a good evening x


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, how weird is that?? Curry is on the hob in this hoose too?????? Spooky


----------



## am64

hi all liver and bacon casserole here in the am house cooked by hubby...wonderful xxx


----------



## am64

off to wash up catch you soon X


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

we've given in and put the heater on........our electric metre is taking a beating....poor thing


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> housework done, sat here munching on crisps as im hungry (BG 6.6 so wooooooo). Pasta bake for din dins tonight followed by reading Fallen Angels by Bernard Cornwall



He is my FAV author - i have a huge Sharpe obsession!

I will miss out on my curry tonight  Not feeling well so decided to stay in, but Brad has friends round so im banished to the bedroom! They all want pizza so im out voted . . .


----------



## Tezzz

Evening all,

I had leftovers tonight. Spag boll. No pasta cheated and some rice a la ding.

Off to bed now. Up at 5am tomorrow... Scaring the public at 6am....

See ya all tomorrow.


----------



## am64

oh the x factor is so ***************


----------



## am64

Happy Diwali To You All


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

is that what all the fireworks are for?

ITS SO COLD!!!!! brrrrrrrrrrrr *shivers*


----------



## am64

yes 
fortunately solly our old doggy cant hear them now , but pup ( not really pup but small dog ) fender can so going to have to put the music up loud tonight


----------



## katie

evening all, hope you all enjoyed your curry 

Ive got reeeaaally bad stomach ache.  thought I was going to have to try to sleep and miss x-factor  but 4 paracetamol in an hour and 2 hot water bottles have saved me from bumping myself off, phew.  morphine would be nice though.


----------



## tracey w

rossi_mac said:


> Evening crew, how weird is that?? Curry is on the hob in this hoose too?????? Spooky



has everyone had curry? SO HAVE I lol


----------



## AlisonM

We had Chicken Satay here.


----------



## am64

we got curry tomorrow..hubbys made the marinade and im just going to sick my hands in the chicken to make it all gooeeyy...we will be having it with rice and tarka dahl ...ummmmm


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

pasta bake with nasty sauce (tasted very sweet and gross) sent me up to 14.9  usually 16 units covers pasta bake fine...not this time  corrected with 3 units.

stupid pancreas, why won't you work for once?


----------



## tracey w

am64 said:


> we got curry tomorrow..hubbys made the marinade and im just going to sick my hands in the chicken to make it all gooeeyy...we will be having it with rice and tarka dahl ...ummmmm



sounds nice.......... although not sure about the sick in the hands bit, urggh 

he he only joking


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> pasta bake with nasty sauce (tasted very sweet and gross) sent me up to 14.9  usually 16 units covers pasta bake fine...not this time  corrected with 3 units.
> 
> stupid pancreas, why won't you work for once?



Sam, come on, if it worked once you know youd be greedy and want it to work all the time??


----------



## katie

yep tracey, i had chicket tikka


----------



## am64

tracey w said:


> sounds nice.......... although not sure about the sick in the hands bit, urggh
> 
> he he only joking



ahhhh my spelling is so bad i mean stick...


----------



## tracey w

am64 said:


> ahhhh my spelling is so bad i mean stick...



hahaha, i know,


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tracey w said:


> Sam, come on, if it worked once you know youd be greedy and want it to work all the time??



hahahah too bloody right!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

BG 6.3. Strong coffee please.

Whoever invented early mornings on a Sunday needs shooting. Not enough milk in fridge for cereal so it's ready brek made with hot water. Grrr.

Time to freeze my ***s off on the walk to *W*. 

Got Slade for company on the ipod so things can't be that bad.....


----------



## Steff

good m ornign all hope everyones well, i had a great night got in about 1


----------



## shiv

went for a looong walk yesterday (over 2.5hrs), didn't inject for my soup when i got back or the mini trifle i had for pudding as i was 4.4, woke up this morning at 3.4.

a bit of fill sugar Oasis (bleuggggh i hate the stuff!!!) and i'm feeling a bit better, now for nutella on toast!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Has Northerner put up the prices in here?

It's very quiet!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning alll

2.8 when i got up (all of half hour ago - i LOVE days off), munching on a bowl of shreddies and a giant cup of tea mmmmmmmmm

how are we all?


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Sam,

Doing well here. Just managed to clean up my room. Done a little work though I must admit that the calculations sheet I've been cracking on with is a little beyond me. Been sleeping alot for the past two days. Something to do with getting in from clubbing at half past three yesterday morning I think  My bloods are finally back to normal now! Much effort and sorting out of illness has paid off. But my blood spreadsheets for this month so far aren't a pretty sight. Right, I've got to go and shop otherwise I'll not be eating much for the next week. Hopefully Sainsburys will have reduced their steaks...fingers crossed.

Tom


----------



## am64

hubby making me a real brekfast today...oh i love sundays ..maybe bonfire later x


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> hubby making me a real brekfast today...oh i love sundays ..maybe bonfire later x



Mmmm a full fry up is a severe temptation for me at the moment!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, im off out with my camera  catch you all later


----------



## Steff

hey everyone hope alls well, just had hyper at work fgs! i had a bun with ham and cucumber in with a bottle of ribena light and a baf of wallers crisps god knows out of that what caused it gr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Back from my walk, it was loooovely. I walked the southampton walls like we did on the meet and then went down to the waterfront...lots of pigeons and seagulls munching on bread haha. Then I wandered down Fremch Street to try and find the archaeology unit but alas, it is invisible.

Had to cut it short though as Ive gone and injured my left foot. Years ago, when I first started work I bruised my arch - i have very very high arches anyway so it happens every now and then. And Ive done it again so walking on my left foot is pretty painful right now  nowt I can do though.

BG 2.9 so just had some dextrose and digestives. I was 8.9 before i left...and i even had a chocolate dogestive bar too. Hmmm. Maybe 7u for breakfast was a bit much...gunna try 6 and see how that goes tomorrow


----------



## am64

ummm brekfast was not so much a fry up than a grill up...1x bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes 1 peice of toast and opps fried egg ummmm

great dont feel to guilty...now for that bonfire!


----------



## vince13

steff09 said:


> hey everyone hope alls well, just had hyper at work fgs! i had a bun with ham and cucumber in with a bottle of ribena light and a baf of wallers crisps god knows out of that what caused it gr



I had a bad day yesterday 6.8 fasting, 3.5 after a walk so I went mad and had 5 jelly babies, then still shakey had orange juice drink and some food then it went to 14.3 (not been that high since I came out of hospital last November !). My eyes were really blurred and I was rather frightened - so drank and drank lots of water and it got down to 6.8 again before teatime.

Then today (still feeling very sorry for myself) had a phone call to say a friend of mine died yesterday - only diagnosed with ovarian cancer last week - I'm not feeling quite so sorry for myself any more.....God, life IS a bitch.


----------



## Steff

yup ir sure is faith i nearly had to come home but i plodded on x


----------



## shiv

vince13 said:


> Then today (still feeling very sorry for myself) had a phone call to say a friend of mine died yesterday - only diagnosed with ovarian cancer last week - I'm not feeling quite so sorry for myself any more.....God, life IS a bitch.



my boyfriend's grandad died in a similar way...years ago he had and recovered from lung cancer, then a couple of months ago he was told on a saturday it had returned, 10 days later he died (officially of pneumonia)


----------



## vince13

steff09 said:


> yup ir sure is faith i nearly had to come home but i plodded on x



How are you feeling now ?  Any chance of a day off to recuperate tomorrow ?


----------



## Steff

yeah i dont work mondays hun so plenty of relaxing for me , last 2 weeks when i have been off i decorated dont think i will 2moro im fine now thanks x


----------



## tracey w

vince13 said:


> I had a bad day yesterday 6.8 fasting, 3.5 after a walk so I went mad and had 5 jelly babies, then still shakey had orange juice drink and some food then it went to 14.3 (not been that high since I came out of hospital last November !). My eyes were really blurred and I was rather frightened - so drank and drank lots of water and it got down to 6.8 again before teatime.
> 
> Then today (still feeling very sorry for myself) had a phone call to say a friend of mine died yesterday - only diagnosed with ovarian cancer last week - I'm not feeling quite so sorry for myself any more.....God, life IS a bitch.



Sorry to hear about your friend, how awful 

You must have really good numbers most of the time if you have never had a 14.3 before, i have numbers like that most days!! But getting better with the pump all the time, thankfully


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

any idea how much insulin to cover a very large piece of chocolate cake? Much like this...

http://www.maisonblanc.co.uk/news/latest/winchester-store-opening-soon/

Mum and Dad want to take me for tea and cake on wednesday morning before the ceremony, and I don't really feel like going hyper in the middle of the ceremony


----------



## Steff

good evening all sat here with bottle of evain wooooo 

watching the final 2 episodes of harpers island on bbc3 

everyone well???


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> any idea how much insulin to cover a very large piece of chocolate cake? Much like this...
> 
> http://www.maisonblanc.co.uk/news/latest/winchester-store-opening-soon/
> 
> Mum and Dad want to take me for tea and cake on wednesday morning before the ceremony, and I don't really feel like going hyper in the middle of the ceremony



saw the piccie i reckon you might need everything you've got!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, 

Well that WAS the weekend, I think I blinked coz it's gone now, and I feel sooooo tired, but not sleepy???

Hope everyone enjoyed there curries!!

JB World Champion!!!!! About time!

Have a good week peeps.


----------



## Steff

hey Rossi hows you doing??

been a very quick wkend as usual, always seems to be the case friday comes next thing you know Monday morning and the start of another week.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> saw the piccie i reckon you might need everything you've got!!



hahahaha, yep!

Maybe I'll go for an old favourite...cheesecake. Usually 8 or so units sees that down ok  

Wednesday is not gunna be a good day for the ole BGs!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> hey Rossi hows you doing??
> 
> been a very quick wkend as usual, always seems to be the case friday comes next thing you know Monday morning and the start of another week.



Not too bad cheers Steff, you?

Been to mates kids christening today only had the one as driving but all good really just really heavy eye lids tonight


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Not too bad cheers Steff, you?
> 
> Been to mates kids christening today only had the one as driving but all good really just really heavy eye lids tonight



yes ty in fine aww i love christining my sis having my lil miece done in jan cant wait


----------



## katie

im drunken and sleepy and rocked out and... have an interview tomorrow.







night all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sugarbum

An early one from me! Have a good all, Katie *GOOD LUCK!*

Im off to "W". Laters! xox


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

good morning all

I WOKE TO GOOD LEVELS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4.1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am now sat here waiting to have breakfast with a large cup of coffee in front of me. Heading to the tax office for 9am then work for 10. Blech. Nevermind, only 2 days then 2 days off woooooooooo!


----------



## Steff

good morning  all, good luck katie hi lou hope u r well and wd sam on the levels x


----------



## am64

dont know whats up...feeling low but hey ho thats depression 4 you... havent felt this low since joining forum..blood sugar fine though i just seem to have a constant headache ..well of to get kids, SWBH went into school 2 day for afternoon !


----------



## Steff

hyaaa hun x xx x awwwwwwwwww (((((((((hugs))))))) thats the thing with depression u never know wen its guna come and go grrr xxxxx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hyaaa hun x xx x awwwwwwwwww (((((((((hugs))))))) thats the thing with depression u never know wen its guna come and go grrr xxxxx



yeppidy doodahhh gotta go might be in later X


----------



## Steff

okie dokes laters x


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon gang.

A pint of lager for me. I deserve it. Good numbers today.

OK, the jukebox and HiFi amps are warming up so decisions decisions.

I know, *When You Touch Me* by Freemasons (yes it's on one of those horrid CD thingys but needs must) coz I heard it on the radio and I can't get it out of my head.... 

Then I think *Animal* by Def Leppard for afters... Good drums on that one.... 

Then perhaps a 'leaper' by *Slade*.....


----------



## Steff

yayy freemasons keep it on


----------



## sofaraway

afternoon 

It's been pretty quiet on the forum today

how are you Tez, Steff?


----------



## Steff

hello nikkie fine ty how are you feeling now ?

yes very quiet indeed


----------



## sofaraway

sore throat is alot better, didn't turn into anything worse and managed to go to work all the days I was meant to even though I had a temperature a couple of the days. 

Need to sort my insulin for my days off, seems to be a pattern of running high on these days, feeling exhausted and just tested at 16.3


----------



## Steff

hmm seems to running on from my thread with my questions over hypos/hypers.


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> yayy freemasons keep it on



I stuck it on again just for you.... and the rest of the street!!! I'll play *Paddy's Revenge *by Steve Mac after as that's a good leaper toon....



sofaraway said:


> afternoon
> 
> It's been pretty quiet on the forum today
> 
> how are you Tez, Steff?



I'm feeling happier with some better numbers. I figured how to set two alarms a day on the mobile phone to get me to take my tablets at 8am and 8pm.



sofaraway said:


> sore throat is alot better, didn't turn into anything worse and managed to go to work all the days I was meant to even though I had a temperature a couple of the days.
> 
> Need to sort my insulin for my days off, seems to be a pattern of running high on these days, feeling exhausted and just tested at 16.3



I really hope you get better soon. My BG goes up when I have an infection and a sore throat means perhaps a cold or something is on the way so perhaps you can brace yourself.


----------



## Steff

oooo it gets better steve mac paddys revenge lurrrve it 


cheers DJ x


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> oooo it gets better steve mac paddys revenge lurrrve it
> cheers DJ x



Yep it's turn it up Monday......

And now another leaper....

*I Know Ur Girlfriend Hates Me* by Annie is on now... Ornaments not moving yet... more volume required me thinks.....

I'm playing the Floor Fillers CD set.....


----------



## Steff

im lost now i dont know annie unlees u mean lennox lol


----------



## Steff

Right im away now got chicken stir fry to cramate lol, bye xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry Steff, playing pooters and its temperamental.

I don't know about Annie. That's the name of the artist on the CD.

My friend has turned up to listen to *Dark Side Of The Moon  *so could be a while....

Laters....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all, had a bloody good day bloods wise. Highest was after lunch at 12...which i corrected but shouldn't have as left work at 3.x. Other than that I've been floating around the 4.5 mark all day 

Just waiting for the chinese to arrive while i have my huuuuuuuuuuge coffee


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> im drunken and sleepy and rocked out and... have an interview tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night all xxxxxxxxxx



Hey Katie, how did it go?


----------



## tracey w

sofaraway said:


> sore throat is alot better, didn't turn into anything worse and managed to go to work all the days I was meant to even though I had a temperature a couple of the days.
> 
> Need to sort my insulin for my days off, seems to be a pattern of running high on these days, feeling exhausted and just tested at 16.3



Nikki, sorry you not been to good, hope you on the mend now?


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Just saying hello and that I've made my decision. I'm pretty certain now that I want a pump. MDI doesn't agree enough with uni life for my liking. I need more flexibility than it gives. Right, I must be going to BBC Iplayer, watching a very good series called Spiral. Instead of working I might add.

Tom


----------



## sofaraway

thanks tracy, am feeling tired but not ill anymore so that's good, blood sugar more reasonable now 10.9 at last check. Hope you are ok

katie, hope your interview went well


----------



## Steff

good evening everyone xx


----------



## Sugarbum

steff09 said:


> good evening everyone xx




hey steff, how are you?  Hope you are well. Soryy hadnt been back on since you asked me how I was this morning! How was your day?

I fancy a nice sweet cider please barman. And Tez's def leopard suggestion will go down a treat....

....we are still waiting for Katie to check in arent we with news? Or have I missed her?

xx


----------



## Steff

hya Lou im fine thanks for asking did you have a gd day?

yes i wonder how Katie got on cmon Katie get your butt on we all wanna know how it went hehe xx


----------



## tracey w

sofaraway said:


> thanks tracy, am feeling tired but not ill anymore so that's good, blood sugar more reasonable now 10.9 at last check. Hope you are ok
> 
> katie, hope your interview went well



Im well thanks!


----------



## AlisonM

Watching Mars Attacks. Incredibly silly, totally brainless entertainment... Perfect.


----------



## Steff

im away to watch sky 1 there out to try and catch illegals getting into the UK 

BACK LATERS XX


----------



## AlisonM

Ooh, that's far too heavy for me tonight. My brain is out to lunch.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chinese.

Chilled afterwards with a bit of FF7 (I'm at the final dungeon EEK!), now chilling with some of the FF7 music with a cuppa and the thought of crawling into bed soon

TWO MORE SLEEPS TIL GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening peeps, sounds like most of us are all well thats good, can't believe how alive I feel and it's monday! Isn't it?? Hmm maybe that's because I had a relativly sober weekend! Woops! Ooh while I'm here I'll have a pint of This.
Levels been okayish, I even corrected before bed last night and woke up at six nine so all good mee thinks! Well for now!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss

8.9, 2 hours after a huge chinese

I think I may have cracked it today


----------



## Sugarbum

salmonpuff said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss
> 
> 8.9, 2 hours after a huge chinese
> 
> I think I may have cracked it today




WOOOOOP!!! Can you send a little of that good stuff my way? I have got that after meal peak- I can taste it! x


----------



## rossi_mac

Nice work Sam, 

I'm starting to test at night more, well before bed, have never really done it much to be honest unless I feel a chance of a low or high, I feel much better for it, not such a lottery!!


----------



## Steff

good evening all xx


----------



## Steff

quiet the night then i see


----------



## Sugarbum

steff09 said:


> quiet the night then i see



yes its quiet on here tonight! well that'll just mean a lot is going on to gossip about tomorrow! x


----------



## Steff

very true hope its all juicy lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Waking 5.0!!! Hasn't been that good for ages, well pleased

Off to register with new GP tonight, they have a diabetic clinic once a week so saves the travel to the hospital, just a bit nervous about what they'll be like, and if I'll get as much on my repeats as from my old quack??? Still all good, my cup is half full, my cup is half full, ooh I could do with a top up though!!

Hope you all have a good day peeps

Rossi.


----------



## Steff

hey rossi thats great figures there, have yourself a good day 

laters x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

4.3 this morning after that huge chinese last night. Spent most of last night though feeling rather ill as i havent eaten that much in agggggggggges,

Work today, 10-6 then a couple of days off.

ONE MORE SLEEP TIL GRAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## am64

morning all...oh what a night...daughter doing art decided to varnish her..collgraphs (? something to do with printing) and filled the house with fumes..ahhh my headache getting worse...i slunk off to bed well early but woken at 12.30 with ancient dog needing to go out...found daughter asleep on sofa cos she cant sleep in room as turned into art studio...back to bed...3am SWBH up cos hand so sore...6.30am Step son wake me to find out where his work shirts are..back to zzzz till 7.30 then hubby up, daughter up in tears she is exhausted..told her to go back to bed in my bed as cant physically get into hers ..off to hospital with SWBH this morning lots off hanging around...then back to try and help out daughter...thank god for coffeee..still off to suffolk at weekend for a week of eating fish and lazyiness cant wait...catch u all later XX


----------



## Steff

hey am sounds hectic hun x x well hope u have a lovely weekend away sounds idilic x


----------



## Sugarbum

hey all,

A lazy one for me, watching This Morning! Conserving energy for going to work at 2pm (thats my excuse anyway!). Right, time to haul this lazy arse....hope everyone is well.

Have a good day steff 

Catch you later. I might put my order in at the bar now, I never like working these late shifts....


----------



## Steff

hi all well just had abit of news ive won ?500 worth of votchurs to spend at tesco


----------



## am64

back from 3 1/2 hrs waiting to see hand surgoen with swbh ....did turn up so have to go back on friday now AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

A pint of lager please.

And some change for the jukebox.

I wanna stick  *Calling All The Heros* by It Bites on....

Well done for winning the vouchers Steff....


----------



## Steff

good evening all away to bed for cple of hours hasd real bad ehadache for about an hour guna go lie in dark room and see if it sorts itself x

hi tez and thanks x


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> good evening all away to bed for cple of hours hasd real bad ehadache for about an hour guna go lie in dark room and see if it sorts itself x
> 
> hi tez and thanks x



hope your headache gone Steff? Well done on the win


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

a very large glass of celebratory wine for me please

as

GRADUATION TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

no work for 2 days 

(and now i have coffee in my new mug YAY!)

OH! And the highest my levels have been today is 7.1! HELL YEAH!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh and a super huge bottle of champers for my oh please

HE GOT THE JOB WITH HMV AND STARTS TOMORROW MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> oh and a super huge bottle of champers for my oh please
> 
> HE GOT THE JOB WITH HMV AND STARTS TOMORROW MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!



Brilliant news! Well done Matt! And I hope you have a great day tomorrow strutting your stuff in Winchester!


----------



## am64

Things are on the up Sam.....Have a great day tomorrow!!


----------



## rossi_mac

A day of positives, well done one and all!

Signed up to new GP, lets hope they don't disappoint!!

Also just spent last 5 minutes n my knees chasing a mouse one of the cats has been playing with I decided to save it and let it back out into the wild!! No doubt she'll catch it back in a couple of minutes!!

Well I think I'll sit back now and have a non virtual pint


----------



## am64

happy 2003 posts Rossi


----------



## rossi_mac

well ta AM, 

Hey sounds like you had a hectic time this morning, bet you can't wait till the weekend!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i should really get on and tidy the flat ready for the parentals visit tomorrow...


----------



## tracey w

salmonpuff said:


> oh and a super huge bottle of champers for my oh please
> 
> HE GOT THE JOB WITH HMV AND STARTS TOMORROW MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, things are certainly looking up for you Sam, well done to your oh too.

enjoy your grad tomorrow, I had mine 2005 and i was very proud of myself, quite tearful, a great day, cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Steff

night .........


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gnite all!


----------



## AlisonM

Having a horrible night. I had a hypo and was down to 2.9 an hour and a half ago. Sigh. Had some jelly beans and tested again 20 minutes ago, up to 4.0, but I'm so restless I can't sleep.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all! I've just seen Matt off to work - bless him, having to get the train to Portsmouth at rush hour  but he's safely on his way (though he just came back cuz he forgot his phone hahahaha bless him!!!!)

And now, today is the day. It's GRADUATION!!!!!!!! It seemed so long ago when I finished lectures and handed in my dissertation. I'm kind of sad that it's all coming to an end  its the end of an era, but also kind of exciting. 

Now I have breakfast to eat, coffee to finish, a dress to iron, hair to do and the last bits of tidying to do


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i've lost my eyeliner

noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> morning all! I've just seen Matt off to work - bless him, having to get the train to Portsmouth at rush hour  but he's safely on his way (though he just came back cuz he forgot his phone hahahaha bless him!!!!)
> 
> And now, today is the day. It's GRADUATION!!!!!!!! It seemed so long ago when I finished lectures and handed in my dissertation. I'm kind of sad that it's all coming to an end  its the end of an era, but also kind of exciting.
> 
> Now I have breakfast to eat, coffee to finish, a dress to iron, hair to do and the last bits of tidying to do



HAVE FUN TODAY SAM xxxxxxx


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Having a horrible night. I had a hypo and was down to 2.9 an hour and a half ago. Sigh. Had some jelly beans and tested again 20 minutes ago, up to 4.0, but I'm so restless I can't sleep.



Hi ally hope you feeling better today xxx


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> well ta AM,
> 
> Hey sounds like you had a hectic time this morning, bet you can't wait till the weekend!!



too right rossi...suffolk watch out !!!


----------



## ukjohn

Good luck for today Sam...Hope everything goes well.
Now you just go out there and enjoy the day.

Best wishes
John.


----------



## Steff

good luck Sam


----------



## am64

great news daughter at college has got a reveiw of her portfollio by the Slade School of Art (UCL...) top school of Art in Country !!! Waaaaa


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> Hi ally hope you feeling better today xxx


Up to 5.7 just now. Feeling OK.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hey everyone I hope you are all well and happy . I thought I'd pop in to say hi . Twinnnnnnnn miss you !!!!! ((((hugs))))*


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> great news daughter at college has got a reveiw of her portfollio by the Slade School of Art (UCL...) top school of Art in Country !!! Waaaaa



That's fantastic! Well done to your daughter!


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hey everyone I hope you are all well and happy . I thought I'd pop in to say hi . Twinnnnnnnn miss you !!!!! ((((hugs))))*



She's been miserable without you anne-marie - sat in a corner on her own nursing her drink till it goes flat...


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> great news daughter at college has got a reveiw of her portfollio by the Slade School of Art (UCL...) top school of Art in Country !!! Waaaaa



Well done your daughter! I had a place there in the 70s, but went to Edinburgh instead because it was closer to home. I studied Fine Art and Textile Design. What's your girl hoping to study?


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Well done your daughter! I had a place there in the 70s, but went to Edinburgh instead because it was closer to home. I studied Fine Art and Textile Design. What's your girl hoping to study?



Fine Art


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> She's been miserable without you anne-marie - sat in a corner on her own nursing her drink till it goes flat...



WaaaaHoooo AM i missed you aswell!


----------



## insulinaddict09

[/B]





am64 said:


> WaaaaHoooo AM i missed you aswell!



*Thank you honey ((((hugs)))) I've just been really busy with work for the last few weeks . I'll try to make more of an effort to come on.*


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> She's been miserable without you anne-marie - sat in a corner on her own nursing her drink till it goes flat...



*Lol I doubt whether Twin would let a drink go flat !!! I've missed her too  ((((HUGS)))) for Twin when she comes online *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Lol I doubt whether Twin would let a drink go flat !!! I've missed her too  ((((HUGS)))) for Twin when she comes online *



TWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!! (you are right, I wouldnt let my drink go flat!)  Did miss you lots though  Don't stay away too long next time xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> TWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!! (you are right, I wouldnt let my drink go flat!)  Did miss you lots though  Don't stay away too long next time xx



*Hahaha well I love you Twin buuuuuutttt I'd not let a drink go flat either !!! hehe  I know !! bloody work interfering in my E-life fgs !!! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hahaha well I love you Twin buuuuuutttt I'd not let a drink go flat either !!! hehe  I know !! bloody work interfering in my E-life fgs !!! *



I totally understand  Catch you later, don't work too hard xxx


----------



## am64

just back from dog walking and shopping AND the washing up still needs doing...curry to cook daughter to pick son to take to doctors...all before parents-in law arrive for supper...oh and clean downstairs wc and hoover...and my house has been turned into a gym with 'daft punk' blasting out and stepson doing his excerise....ohhhhh the smell


----------



## tracey w

Hey AM, good to see you!


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, just back from midlands, levels been all over today eye's popping out grrr! Muching loads injecting late injecting wrong amounts for corrections, I love this disease!! Even stopped for a power nap in services on way up and back down!! Well better than fall asleep at 90mph!! 

AM cor blimey your always sooo busy, relax girl!!

Insulin Addict welcome back hope you're well

Sam how was graduation?? Hope you had a few sorry I mean quite a few bevvies!!

Katie, do you remember that advert for carlsberg that followed the people who foolishly left dreggs in their pint glass!! Be warned, drinks shouldn't be left, it's irresponsible!???!

Tez get some tunes on pal, heard GnR November Rain on radio this morning, has to be one of the best choones EVER??

Tommy, how goes it not working too hard I hope!!

The rest of the crew, have a cracking night!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Wotcha! hello team!


----------



## Viki

Hi all, been away for a few days, have i missed anything?


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening SB

Hi viki, not sure, bar prices are the same so I'm happy!!

You good?

Oh Insulin Addict (AM) is back amongst us.


----------



## Steff

night .....


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> night .....



night steff missed ya 2 night !! busy with in-laws but lvely night had by all XX


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HI ALL

Grad was immense. I just saw myself on TV! Jack Dee got an honourary degree today and i saw myself on the TV during that. Cooool. My prize was ?70 of amazon vouchers. EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I had cake in Raymond Blancs cafe in winchester and from then on was too scared to check my bloods. Theyve been a bit high today but hey, i dont care  Parents took us out for dinner, we had mexican and wine. And again im too scared to check, but hey...special day 

I'm exhausted, but I have LJ reporting and picture posting to do!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Grad was immense. I just saw myself on TV! Jack Dee got an honourary degree today and i saw myself on the TV during that. Cooool. My prize was ?70 of amazon vouchers. EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had cake in Raymond Blancs cafe in winchester and from then on was too scared to check my bloods. Theyve been a bit high today but hey, i dont care  Parents took us out for dinner, we had mexican and wine. And again im too scared to check, but hey...special day
> 
> I'm exhausted, but I have LJ reporting and picture posting to do!



hey sam well don honey what a great day and jack d is great !


----------



## katie

hellooo

im starting to think i should get drunk every night because then i'd go to bed about 11.

how is everyone?? x


----------



## am64

katie said:


> hellooo
> 
> im starting to think i should get drunk every night because then i'd go to bed about 11.
> 
> how is everyone?? x



fine sweetie how did your interview go ?


----------



## rossi_mac

Nice work Sam on the 70 notes voucher!

Good Q AM, how did it go katie?? I'm thinking either very good or bad if you were on the source last night!!

Yeah drinking helps you sleep, and other things???!!!!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> fine sweetie how did your interview go ?



oh, really well thanks. Had to do a test on MS Word and typing speed and they said I did very well.  Should hope so, I did computing at uni   Just hope I get a job from it.

Im fed up of not doing anything!!

how is your son's hand am?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah drinking helps you sleep, and other things???!!!!



umm are u suggesting what i think you are?

I wish


----------



## am64

just done my BS after a lovely eve and its 5.7 hey yeah better have a digestive to get thro night!!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> umm are u suggesting what i think you are?
> 
> I wish



I dunno I don't think so! I wasn't meaning anything specific, just drinking is great mate!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> just done my BS after a lovely eve and its 5.7 hey yeah better have a digestive to get thro night!!



wow, good worl, mine is 19 because of alcohol  it's been low the rest of the day.



rossi_mac said:


> I dunno I don't think so! I wasn't meaning anything specific, just drinking is great mate!



ehem yeah right nothing 'specific' lol.  I guess sometimes being in a long term relationship has it's up sides - dont remind me please!


----------



## am64

bless you katie ...ive had the alcohol aswell heeheee


----------



## rossi_mac

right you lot I'm dust, behave now! I'll catch you all laters.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> right you lot I'm dust, behave now! I'll catch you all laters.



enjoy getting sleepy 

 night! x


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> right you lot I'm dust, behave now! I'll catch you all laters.



nighty night Rossi lets hope the pickled eggs dont repeat too much ...


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> bless you katie ...ive had the alcohol aswell heeheee



hehehe, what have u been drinking? ive had a cider, red wine and 2 cranberry and vodkas!  never mix your drinks


----------



## am64

katie what was all this interveiw about??


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> katie what was all this interveiw about??



oh it was just for a recruitment agency, they said im top of their list for a job now, i really hope they call me!

just remembered my ex is 28 today which means he will be really depressed about hitting 30 soon. YAY


----------



## am64

non happy birthday to the ex
non happy birthday to the ex
non happy birthday to the ex-eee
non happy birthday to the ex

HEEEEEEEhEEEEEEhEEEEE


----------



## katie

hahahaha 

I hope he falls in mud.


----------



## am64

more than mud...mud where the doggys go!!!!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> more than mud...mud where the doggys go!!!!



I couldnt say what i really hope happens


----------



## am64

heehee imagination runs wild??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OOOOOOOOOOOOH i need bed, im so tired and my feet hurt from wearing heels and im all full of mexican food!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> heehee imagination runs wild??



yep 



salmonpuff said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOH i need bed, im so tired and my feet hurt from wearing heels and im all full of mexican food!!!!!!!!



lol goodnigh sam  i think i'll go soon too.

first i need a snack!


----------



## am64

me tooo nighty nite


----------



## katie

night night am xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All, 

....or is it still night...?

BG 6.5. Bet it will be 4.5 at 11am again....

Last day of getting up at this insane hour to scare the public

This morning's get me to *W* motivational song on the ipod will be *I Feel Love* by Donna Summer. Or perhaps *Hot Stuff*... It just depends on how cold it will be...

Laters


----------



## vince13

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> ....or is it still night...?
> BG 6.5. Bet it will be 4.5 at 11am again....
> Last day of getting up at this insane hour to scare the public
> Laters



Mornning Tez -- why are you awake so early ??    I've just got up (early it seems to me but your post was VERY early !).  Level this morning all heywire (7.6) but I'm up the Gym later so that should sort it a bit.

Anyone else around ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

?40 of my voucher has just been spent  but hey, I needed to treat myself  The other ?30 is gunna be saved for a bit i think 

I got

Diabetes for dummies uk edition
Final Fantasy Advent Children Complete on blu-ray
Bernard Cornwall's Azincourt
A civil war fiction Love Lies Weeping or something

The diabetes one and the blu ray were the most expensive. But hey, 3 books and a blu-ray for ?40, is pretty good I think! In HMV or somewhere that'd be nearer ?100!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> .. In HMV or somewhere that'd be nearer ?100!!!!!



But surely you could now get a staff discount?????


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> But surely you could now get a staff discount?????



hahaha, I could indeed


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Just had a crappy day. Bloods have all been high. This damn basal is shafting me every step I take at the moment. I've been obliged to spend ?120 on books for my course and I really can't be arsed to work at the moment but have so much to do. To cap it all off, my lecture this afternoon was excruciatingly boring.

Tom


----------



## twinnie

hi there this is my first visit to the virtual pub i am having a really bad day 
so mine is a double voaka and a very large packet of crisps


----------



## rossi_mac

Bloomin hell make mine a double bar tender, just had conversation with mother grrrrrr


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Bloomin hell make mine a double bar tender, just had conversation with mother grrrrrr



No wonder you need a double. I'll be having a fair few tomorrow night.


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> No wonder you need a double. I'll be having a fair few tomorrow night.



I phoned the old girl back and all is sweet!! Oh and I've nearly finished the decanter, I think it was drambue!!Better munch on some carbs!

Hey Tom, boring lectures? sit at the back and lie on the floor and have a sleep! I did that a few times, and luckily didn't snore!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

40 hours and a hell of a lot of my sanity later...i have completed Final Fantasy 7. Utterly brilliant!!!!!!! I now have advent children to look forward to and am considering buying the vincent sequel, Dirge of Cerberus. Just because.

I want to play through 8 and 9...but our copy of 8 doesn't work  So I might set up the PS2 and play through 12 again. Yes, that would be fun


----------



## twinnie

feeling better now my lovely hubby treated me to a lovely top that i have had my eye on for a wee while


----------



## rossi_mac

Wow Twinnie, you've trained him well!! I'd just pass the wife some cash to spend as I wouldn't have a clue what to buy her

Sam 40 hours on FF7!!!!??? Thats some serious brain exercising! I hope it was in one sitting!!! Mind you I am confused! You mention playing 12 again yet you've just completed 7

Anyone else abooot?? If so helloooo


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Wow Twinnie, you've trained him well!! I'd just pass the wife some cash to spend as I wouldn't have a clue what to buy her
> 
> Sam 40 hours on FF7!!!!??? Thats some serious brain exercising! I hope it was in one sitting!!! Mind you I am confused! You mention playing 12 again yet you've just completed 7
> 
> Anyone else abooot?? If so helloooo



ah rossie, 7 was out back in 1996 and since then we've had all of them up to 12. I never got to play 7 or 8, 9 was my first!!! 10 was rubbish and 12, well the OH took over that one last year and I never got a chance to finish it. So that it next on the agenda. Tomorrow night I shall be setting up the old PS2 and sitting down for some serious playage again 

haha, those 40 hours were over months! Its too intense to do in one sitting...haha.


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> ah rossie, 7 was out back in 1996 and since then we've had all of them up to 12. I never got to play 7 or 8, 9 was my first!!! 10 was rubbish and 12, well the OH took over that one last year and I never got a chance to finish it. So that it next on the agenda. Tomorrow night I shall be setting up the old PS2 and sitting down for some serious playage again
> 
> haha, those 40 hours were over months! Its too intense to do in one sitting...haha.



Thanks for clearing that up Sam! 

I look forward to hearing some clips from 12 in the coming months then!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Sam!
> 
> I look forward to hearing some clips from 12 in the coming months then!!



ooooooooooh yes! I'm about half way through it i think on my current save file. Problem being...I know what happens as I saw Matt complete it last year. Nevermind, it's the experience.

I'm looking forward to starting dirge of cerberus next week. It looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinnie

thats not all he taking me to glasgow tomorrow to buy me some skinny jeans and new black boots {i need new clothes losted a lot of weight}


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> I phoned the old girl back and all is sweet!! Oh and I've nearly finished the decanter, I think it was drambue!!Better munch on some carbs!
> 
> Hey Tom, boring lectures? sit at the back and lie on the floor and have a sleep! I did that a few times, and luckily didn't snore!!!



Yeah boring lectures. In last weeks fundamental chemistry lecture I was doing a nodding dog impersonation. Good job we get breaks in the lectures so I can get a caffeine hit if I need one. 

Right, I've just given my evening levemir and tested my blood. Despite a corrective dose with my tea I've gone up again to fifteen mmol/L. Just given another corrective dose and tested for ketones which thankfully have come back as negative. I just can't seem to get anything right at the moment. I'm going to book an appointment with the doctor tomorrow morning to ask if I'm still under the weather yet I feel fine. I could have sworn I'd shifted freshers flu by the start of the week. Bugger.


----------



## shiv

having one of those really down moments.

went to a fundraising quiz this evening (fundraising for the Diabetes Parent's Group at Birmingham Children's Hospital - funds raised go towards paying for children to go on a group activity holiday next year). it was great to see my old nurses but it just made me so sad to see such young kids with diabetes. don't get me wrong they weren't moping around or anything, it just made me sad.

and i think i'm feeling pretty isolated at the moment. i'm working stupid hours at work to get rid of the time i owe the company before i leave, i haven't seen my family in weeks, all i'm doing at the moment is working, coming in, sleeping, working, coming in, sleeping, etc. it's shit to be honest. i know it's only for another week or so but it's not doing me anything right now.

also i really need to learn to drive. i depend on dave for all my travelling and it's getting stupid now. so that's pushing me forwards to get my license.

just wish this pissing condition would go and fuck itself for a few hours and leave me in peace.


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> having one of those really down moments.
> 
> went to a fundraising quiz this evening (fundraising for the Diabetes Parent's Group at Birmingham Children's Hospital - funds raised go towards paying for children to go on a group activity holiday next year). it was great to see my old nurses but it just made me so sad to see such young kids with diabetes. don't get me wrong they weren't moping around or anything, it just made me sad.
> 
> and i think i'm feeling pretty isolated at the moment. i'm working stupid hours at work to get rid of the time i owe the company before i leave, i haven't seen my family in weeks, all i'm doing at the moment is working, coming in, sleeping, working, coming in, sleeping, etc. it's shit to be honest. i know it's only for another week or so but it's not doing me anything right now.
> 
> also i really need to learn to drive. i depend on dave for all my travelling and it's getting stupid now. so that's pushing me forwards to get my license.
> 
> just wish this pissing condition would go and fuck itself for a few hours and leave me in peace.



Shiv are you still about??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Good morning all. BG 5.7  I am now sat here with a cup of tea. Matt will be on the train to portsmouth right now and I am contemplating getting ready to go to work. I don't want to go back, these past couple of days have been so lovely. Now its back to whatever form of normality working at KFC is. At least its payday. I doubt I'll have much money this week but nevermind...


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Woke up with pre breakfast blood of 9.2 this morning. Doesn't seem much of a result for staying awake until one in the morning to chase down highs. I've seen the quack today and been told that I probably have a secondary bacterial infection after my freshers flu. Wonderful. That's probably been driving my blood sugars up for the past week or so. Still on raised insulin levels. Now two hours after breakfast my blood sugar is 16.4 Oh bugger it, correction time again. Just missed a three hour lecture to see the doctor so it had better be worth it in the long term. 

Tom.


----------



## falcon123

Feel like I have a hangover and it is only early afternoon. Suspect it is related to the BG of 3.1 I had earlier. If the headache goes I might have a couple of pints this evening!


----------



## Freddie99

falcon123 said:


> Feel like I have a hangover and it is only early afternoon. Suspect it is related to the BG of 3.1 I had earlier. If the headache goes I might have a couple of pints this evening!



Lucky that you can. I'm off the sauce tonight as I'm on antibiotics for this damned infection.


----------



## rossi_mac

Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Hope you guys and gals are all good.

I've just had one of those Frydee afternoons from hell!

I'm off to the pub!

See you around

Balls to the levels I need beer!


----------



## Viki

Hi all!

Thought id pop in for a friday drink. (got a lot of driving to do tomorrow so cant have a real one ) *LARGE* glass of white wine please!

Sam - massive congratulations on a successful graduation and celebration. Really Glad you enjoyed it!

IA - Nice to see you back 

Katie - Hope the ex falls in dog poo mud too and has a miserable smelly birthday!

Rossi - Hope your friday improves with the addition of the beer!

Tom - hope you feel better soon! 

Everyone else - Hope you are well!!

Phew thats exhausting! Teach me for not coming online for a few days again!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

MY NEXT DAY OFF IS A WEEK TOMORROW 

AND STUPID KFC SENT ME A LETTER THREATENING A DISCIPLINARY BECAUSE I HAVE TOO MANY SMALL TRANSACTIONS FOR SAUCES! WHAAAAAATTTTTT????????????????????? 

so i have a real beer, and its going down very very nicely. Just waiting for matt too get back from work to start dinner. Chicken steaks and jacket spuds tonight

the bloods have been pretty much perfect today!!! I think I'm finally getting the hang of this


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

and another thing that really got on my nerves

this woman I had a woman come to my till, asking for a 'crispy strips' meal for her son. I explained we don't do just 2 unless its in a kids meal and he could have an icecream for afters. After i said the word ice cream said woman had a huge go at me yelling that her son was diabetic and he had forgotten his insulin

My reaction 'Actually he can have ice cream as long as he injects for it. And as for forgetting his insulin how can you sit there and let your son have a meal so full of carbs that his sugars will be through the roof later on!'

She didn't like that, I explained I'd been diabetic for x number of years. She got all huffy with me and I just shrugged my shoulders and said 'well, if you will have a go at me for doing my job and then shout at me for being 'discrimatory' then what do you expect? I've had diabetes 14 years, I know what its about so please don't shout at me and tell me he can't have ice cream even if your son has forgotten his insulin because its really not fair to him'

Ending in me walking off and letting someone else deal with her


----------



## AlisonM

It's positively arctic here tonight so I'm beaming the pub to a beach on St Kitts. I'm now parked under a palm tree watching the waves. Make mine a strawberry daquiri garkon.


----------



## twinnie

well since its friday and i am stuck in the house  mines a large diet coke {i am teetotal }


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> Shiv are you still about??



gave up and went to bed after i posted


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> gave up and went to bed after i posted



SHIV, my phone is being a bum. I think I must have sat on it or something earlier cuz it wont let me text tonight. Stupid thing. How have your levels and stuff been today??


----------



## shiv

lol. as per usual they have been high - lowest has been about 9 i think.

i think you might be right in that i'm coming down with something - i just don't feel WELL. i ate and now i feel really sick. i'm shattered. my head keeps hurting. grrrr. i wish it would just show itself, make me ill for a couple of days and be done with it!!!

how are you anyway?? recovered from all your graduation drinkies?!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> lol. as per usual they have been high - lowest has been about 9 i think.
> 
> i think you might be right in that i'm coming down with something - i just don't feel WELL. i ate and now i feel really sick. i'm shattered. my head keeps hurting. grrrr. i wish it would just show itself, make me ill for a couple of days and be done with it!!!
> 
> how are you anyway?? recovered from all your graduation drinkies?!



 hope you feel better soon hun
ah, grad drinkies wasnt really that much tbh rather a shared bottle of vino with me madre. It was a tiring couple of days not helped by the fact I was back in work today, nevermind, at least the levels have been pretty good


----------



## am64

hi all very large one already has been drunk !! heavy day in hospital with SWBH finally got away...with new cast etc and he goes into shock cos of pain in car park...straight back in more xrays ....oh i cant even go there to explain... just fill up this glass landlord and any one else who cares to join me tonight XXX


----------



## Viki

am64 said:


> hi all very large one already has been drunk !! heavy day in hospital with SWBH finally got away...with new cast etc and he goes into shock cos of pain in car park...straight back in more xrays ....oh i cant even go there to explain... just fill up this glass landlord and any one else who cares to join me tonight XXX



Ill join you - what a horrendous day  bottomless glasses all round?


----------



## Steff

night .....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> Ill join you - what a horrendous day  bottomless glasses all round?



sounds like a plan to me


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> night .....



night Cuz keep missing you ....off line for week off to suffolk !


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> sounds like a plan to me



hear hear....But ive got to go and wash up in minute XX


----------



## AlisonM

Come and join me on my beach, the water's lovely. I'll gladly beam you over and we can have a ceilidh.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Crew,

Steff you off early, hope is all good with you.

Viki, bottomless glass where can I get one! Much better now had a couple of cocktails in town, bangers and mash and have some beers at home

AM have a nice week off girl you sound like you could do with it!!

Shiv hey hope you don't come down with anything too heavy!


----------



## twinnie

AlisonM said:


> Come and join me on my beach, the water's lovely. I'll gladly beam you over and we can have a ceilidh.



god i miss the sea i used to live on a island


----------



## Viki

just been very naughty and wolfed down a huge burger and chips.

Meant to be going on holiday tomorrow, by bf had some bad news so now we cant go. Totally gutted. Having a very real vodka and d.coke. In a normal bottomed glass though . . . 

Sounds like today was full of bad days


----------



## shiv

Viki said:


> just been very naughty and wolfed down a huge burger and chips.
> 
> Meant to be going on holiday tomorrow, by bf had some bad news so now we cant go. Totally gutted. Having a very real vodka and d.coke. In a normal bottomed glass though . . .
> 
> Sounds like today was full of bad days



oh no, hope everything is okay??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm finishing off Matt's beer before bed. Bless him, he's not a big drinker so rarely finishes a bottle  Good job I like the stuff eh?

We're both super tired so off to bed soon. He's back in portsmouth for 9.30am tomorrow and I start work at 10. Thankfully its a 5pm finish. Even better that sunday is a 3pm finish. HURRAY! And seriously, cuz next day off is a week tomorrow if they think I'm staying on they have another thing coming 

Viki - hope everything is ok with your bf!


----------



## Viki

Thanks guys - its not great to be honest. His dads really poorly so its all a bit horrible.


----------



## am64

Back soon xxx


----------



## shiv

we need a chat room. do we have a chat room?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> we need a chat room. do we have a chat room?



we dont have a chat room 

on the lostalone forum i used to run until it was hijacked by crazy french stalker girl, we had a thing called the cbox. That was cool. But no one used it


----------



## AlisonM

Just had a shufty at the s/w provider's website, there doesn't seem to be a chatroom add-on available with their offering. Pity that.


----------



## shiv

we should look at getting one even if it's with an outside website...it would be great to chat in real time!


----------



## Viki

shiv said:


> we should look at getting one even if it's with an outside website...it would be great to chat in real time!



worth a mention to the powers that be . . . ??


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> we should look at getting one even if it's with an outside website...it would be great to chat in real time!



I must admit how quick is this place


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

niiiiiiiiiiight all


----------



## Viki

Its night from me too! x


----------



## am64

night all have a lovely week see you in the future X


----------



## Tezzz

Goodnight all.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Goodnight all.



wot no music


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> wot no music



Wot no people??? see ya all next week XX Im going to the Seaside YAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> wot no music



There will be tomorrow.........

Got the Air Guitar CD set to play in the car at some insane volume... 

I'm off to Eh Up territory.. (Holmforth if I get my way - Nora Batty's house is there)

On the way home from the Amateur Radio convention...


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.9...

Just off for a 6 hour poodle up the M1.... 

Have fun and be good.... I'm now heading for McD's to stoke up on naughty things (Double Sausage muffins) as I will need the carbs...

Where did I put the loud music here and match sticks....?


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> BG 5.9...
> 
> Just off for a 6 hour poodle up the M1....
> 
> Have fun and be good.... I'm now heading for McD's to stoke up on naughty things (Double Sausage muffins) as I will need the carbs...
> 
> Where did I put the loud music here and match sticks....?



you are just getting up? i havent even been to bed yet!! 

Have a good day tez xx


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> you are just getting up? i havent even been to bed yet!!
> 
> Have a good day tez xx



I will. Take care and get some zeds.


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> I will. Take care and get some zeds.



Thanks, will do!   Just in a deep conversation with a friend  wanted my bed hours ago! hehe. cya.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. 2.8 this morning  thought I'd cracked it. Nurse thinks I'm super sensitive to Lantus and needs to ty something new like Levemir, think she's right

Having a little cry this morning cuz I'd much rather be heading to a lecture at Uni rather than work  I'm so sad it's now really all over


----------



## AlisonM

Ach wheesht Sam. You're just starting the really good bit. You're going to find a great position and you've got some really good ammo to impress prospective employers what with the prize and getting published, in your field that's like a lottery win.

I hope you get the stuff adjusted OK and feel better soon.


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> morning all. 2.8 this morning thought I'd cracked it. Nurse thinks I'm super sensitive to Lantus and needs to ty something new like Levemir, think she's right
> 
> Having a little cry this morning cuz I'd much rather be heading to a lecture at Uni rather than work  I'm so sad it's now really all over



Oh i know how you feel.  I never thought i'd miss uni because I hated it by year four.  But I got really sad when my brother went there in september   I'm going to visit him next weekend so I can re-live my uni days   I have a feeling I might just end up feeling old though!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hello everyone, back from work and sat here with a beer. Contemplating having another one as well. It has been a horrific day! I started at 10 and didn't get a break until 3.40pm. I also have another burn to add to my increasing collection and its hurts like a motherb***h




waiting for matt to get back so we can have curry. And watch the blu ray of Final Fantasy Advent Children that arrived this morning. YAY!

I need to tidy up before matt gets home though. With both of us working now the place gets left in a state before we both go to work...It looks like a bomb has hit the place. But first, beer!


----------



## shiv

just tested and i'm 2.9, can't really work that one out except i had to correct earlier but by earlier i mean a good 5 or 6 hours ago so i can't see that any novorapid was hanging around...i was 7.3 at 5:50pm, then 2.9 15 mins ago.

dave is trying to cheer me up by calling me a tard. "i can't work out why i'm low!" "because you're a tard!"...thanks darling!

still. dave has just walked up to get us chips so i'll have some long-lasting carbs in me soon 

FIVE DAYS LEFT AT THAT HELL HOLE I CALL WORKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Back from the six hour toodle up the M1. Got back in four.... 



shiv said:


> FIVE DAYS LEFT AT THAT HELL HOLE I CALL WORKKKKKKKKKK



Sorry to see the low numbers shiv, hope you feel better now. Tickle Dave if he's nasty. I do it to the other half until they give in!!!

Please can you not use that word begining with W, ending in K with an O and R in the middle....?  

In this pub it's called *W*...

Now for some serious music.... Amp is warmed up.... Now what can I play...?

First up is 12" of... *High Energy  *by Evelyn Thomas.....


----------



## Freddie99

Good evening all!

Long time since I've dropped in hear. Many other watering holes have seen me these past few weeks. At last after a month of being here in Brighton my bloods are finally getting back under control. Freshers flu is gone and whatever secondary infection I've got is being dealt with via antibiotics. Today is the first day when I've had bloods that have been near perfect. This is the first day in many a week when I haven't felt like throwing the meter at the wall. Overall I think things are begining to pay off. University life is good. Had my first session of labs last week and managed to hand in my first piece of work on time. Some minor miracle there. I doubt I'll get the eighty percent needed to pass that piece of work but at least it'll tell them that I will need help and they will hopefully give it to me. One of my Chemistry lecturers is mental. Sectionable but a damn good teacher. Makes chemistry enjoyable. I won't be sleeping in the back of his lectures. Now all I need to do is complete some crappy library/IT facilities questionairre and do an essay on bacteria and archaea. I've got to get myself in order and start some running again, student diet is not helping the battle of the bulge. Though at least on the catering front I haven't poisoned myself and I've discovered that the Sainsburys basics are cheap but nice to eat.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Long time since I've dropped in hear. Many other watering holes have seen me these past few weeks. At last after a month of being here in Brighton my bloods are finally getting back under control. Freshers flu is gone and whatever secondary infection I've got is being dealt with via antibiotics. Today is the first day when I've had bloods that have been near perfect. This is the first day in many a week when I haven't felt like throwing the meter at the wall. Overall I think things are begining to pay off. University life is good. Had my first session of labs last week and managed to hand in my first piece of work on time. Some minor miracle there. I doubt I'll get the eighty percent needed to pass that piece of work but at least it'll tell them that I will need help and they will hopefully give it to me. One of my Chemistry lecturers is mental. Sectionable but a damn good teacher. Makes chemistry enjoyable. I won't be sleeping in the back of his lectures. Now all I need to do is complete some crappy library/IT facilities questionairre and do an essay on bacteria and archaea. I've got to get myself in order and start some running again, student diet is not helping the battle of the bulge. Though at least on the catering front I haven't poisoned myself and I've discovered that the Sainsburys basics are cheap but nice to eat.
> 
> Tom



I lived on sainsburys basics whilst at uni. They're pretty good if you steer clear of their ready meals.

Oh...and whatever you do...don't touch their sausage rolls, cornish pasties or chicken slices. They will actually kill you...and i swear its not meat in there...


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> I lived on sainsburys basics whilst at uni. They're pretty good if you steer clear of their ready meals.
> 
> Oh...and whatever you do...don't touch their sausage rolls, cornish pasties or chicken slices. They will actually kill you...and i swear its not meat in there...



Too late! I've had the sausage rolls and lived fortunately. You should have seen the size of the steak I bought today. Nigh on half a kilo of rump steak for ?2.70. I like the way that they knock down all their meat on a Sunday. Cheap steaks for me through that way I think! Yeah, I'm definitely going to be enjoying the basics. That and ginsters pasties/sandwiches whilst on campus!

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i have GAME RAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Freddie99

Eugh bugger it. Somehow I've shot up to 16.5 mmol/L a few hours after tea. I am not impressed at all. Something had to spoil a damn good day didn't it. Why can't i have someting my way for bloody once?!?!?!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm currently cheating on my NaNoWriMo

I've changed my idea completely and am being lame and writing a 50k fanfic in the vein of Final Fantasy...oops. It's allowed  I started to really hate my original idea and wanted to make it fun this year (last year i failed cuz my original story failed too!)

I'm almost at 3000 words...dont tell anyone


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Too late! I've had the sausage rolls and lived fortunately. You should have seen the size of the steak I bought today. Nigh on half a kilo of rump steak for ?2.70. I like the way that they knock down all their meat on a Sunday. Cheap steaks for me through that way I think! Yeah, I'm definitely going to be enjoying the basics. That and ginsters pasties/sandwiches whilst on campus!
> 
> Tom



The  Open Market is a source of cheap veggies and meat. There are butchers in the London Road that are quite cheap.

Cheaper meat takes longer to cook so get a slow cooker and let it do it's thing during the day while you are at lectures.

*Tie Your Mother Down *by Queen is on the jukebox...


----------



## rossi_mac

Hello people of this world.

Hope you all groovy and having recovered from the weekend will have a great week! 

I'm hoping to!

PS. Tom I lived of Netto at uni, bottle of scotch 6.99!!hehehehe!!


----------



## twinnie

morning all as its early i will have a large coffee {the real stuff not the instant}


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

A double espresso please. And a biscuit

Time to warm the amplifier up....  

Got a 6 CD *The Best Air Guitar Album* set to try..... Aha!! First song to play is *Surfing With The Alien* by Joe Satriani......


----------



## AlisonM

Venti cappuccino please, fully loaded and a very berry scone.


----------



## Steff

hey alison what times your DSN appt


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> hey alison what times your DSN appt



14:50. I'm just hunting for a spare folder to put all my printouts in.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> 14:50. I'm just hunting for a spare folder to put all my printouts in.



mines 13.45 all i got is my diary and my meds lol.


----------



## AlisonM

I want a very large, full fat, ice cold coke and a massive piece of Mississippi Mud Pie, with whipped cream.


----------



## Steff

i want a large pepsi with a glazed donut with choc sprinkles


----------



## AlisonM

Oh yeah, I meant Pepsi, couldn't recall the name. And to start, I want a plate of lasagne with heaps of garlic bread.


----------



## Steff

Thats 1 thing i miss i cut out garlic bread so when i have speg bol or chilli i have a slice of brown dry bread it aint the same lol


----------



## twinnie

really want a piece of chocolate


----------



## rossi_mac

twinnie said:


> really want a piece of chocolate



Check with the landlord/lady I think there on the back counter next to the pork scratchings!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bottomless bottle of vodka please landlord, and lots of diet coke and OJ to go with it. Its been a terrible day, and I want to get blasted to forget it ever happened

I am making myself feel better by listening to the final fantasy advent children soundtrack and writing some of my nanowrimo story...I'm cheating and almost at 4000 words...but I don't care anymore.


----------



## rossi_mac

Well thats me for another night, been trying to date an old lawnmower we found in one of the sheds, I wreckon it's from the fifties!! And it's an Atco, proper mate!! Might look into getting it serviced???!!!!

Play safe kiddies!!


----------



## Tezzz

*Breakfast cereals*

Evening all,

Lime and soda please barman.

I saw a program on the telly about breakfast cereals on channel 4 tonight.

Scary stuff.

Looks like I'll be binning all the Kellogs corn flakes and having the own brand ones instead. A bowl of cereal has more salt than a bag of salt crisps.

Porridge was OK.  I might even be able to convert the other half (who wants to loose weight) to have some now.


----------



## Tezzz

twinnie said:


> really want a piece of chocolate



What kind of chocolate twinnie? Most types here. And you can have as much as you like as it's all virtual in this pub...


----------



## AlisonM

rossi_mac said:


> Well thats me for another night, been trying to date an old lawnmower we found in one of the sheds, I wreckon it's from the fifties!! And it's an Atco, proper mate!! Might look into getting it serviced???!!!!
> 
> Play safe kiddies!!



I Googled for you.. Maybe it's in there somewhere.


----------



## rossi_mac

AlisonM said:


> I Googled for you.. Maybe it's in there somewhere.



Cheers for that Alison, will have a good look later, I've emailed a lawn mower geek, think I'll send him a photo next time I see it in day light I'm not overly concerned, it look nice, just want to know if it would be worth getting serviced, hopefull it would be cheaper than buying a cheap new basic petrol one!

Anyway barman I may be at work but I could do with something sweet to sipp on to keep me going Oh and boozy!!


----------



## AlisonM

One pineapple daquiri coming up sir, double shot of rum?


----------



## rossi_mac

AlisonM said:


> One pineapple daquiri coming up sir, double shot of rum?



double? thats the smallest measure I know!


----------



## AlisonM

I was of course referring to the standard Scots measures, a fifth, not those piddling little English things. A fifth, twice!


----------



## Steff

hello everyone ohh the joys of half term


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Steff, you got your hands full with your little man??

Just been doon the road the the bank, loads of kids about wondered what was going on! then realised 0.5T!

Alison I have a heavy hand style measure one glug or more! generally it's more


----------



## Steff

hiya yeah Rossi took him to park it had been raining up until 12, so got an hour out of it 

 did you register with your new surgery the other night ?


----------



## rossi_mac

An hours better than nowt for you both!

yeah giving them a while to get my notes before arranging an appointment, I made sure I had enough DRUGS before I moved so no rush, only concern is missing the oink jab over the two surgery's!! Here's hoping


----------



## Steff

LOL 

well he is out on his bike now with mates , altho he aint keen on the dark nights since clocks went back on saturday he lost half hour of playtime lol


----------



## AlisonM

Tonight's virtual indulgence: a huge slice of deep dish apple pie served piping hot with an equally enormous helping of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## twinnie

brightontez said:


> What kind of chocolate twinnie? Most types here. And you can have as much as you like as it's all virtual in this pub...



i will have a huge dairy milk please and a large cherry coke well a girl can dream lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

blah  feeling miserable. Just had a dose of codeine again and hoping ot sees me through work today. I cant afford to be sent home again  feeling so down.


----------



## Steff

Good Morning all

hope everyones well??

Im off to docs now get my arm stabbed lol , taken son with me he seems really keen to come along maybe he wants to sit laughing at mum acting like a baby lol 

hope everyone had a good Wednesday


----------



## Steff

well i made it back in 1 piece altho i had to stop for a few secs i felt abit unsteady on my feet, but anyways was over in a sec and my little boy watched it all lol brave boy he is dunno where he gets it from ,anways away to W catch you all later  xx


----------



## Viki

Hi Guys,

Just thought id let you all know that i havent been on much as Brads dad passed away quite suddenly early sat. Ive been popping in and out much not really had much to say.

Hope youre all ok!

xxx


----------



## Steff

hi viki im so sorry to hear about your oh/s dad please pass on condolences always such a shock as well when its out of the blue , thinking of you all X


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just thought id let you all know that i havent been on much as Brads dad passed away quite suddenly early sat. Ive been popping in and out much not really had much to say.
> 
> Hope youre all ok!
> 
> xxx



Only just made it to the pub now, I hope you and Brad are having a large one.

Hope you are both okay considering.

best wishes,

Rossi


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

that is all


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> that is all



Seconded. I don't think even chocolate would help me feel better today.


----------



## rossi_mac

evening crew, what's it to be??

Well for my 8 minute commute on the train I had a 40 minute delay, and the buses stop at 6pm! I love the sticks!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am wondering why, having taken so many painkillers, i have a stonking headache???


----------



## Steff

evening all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Steff, Sam et al.

Why oh why does it feel like a fryday? And I fancy some beer or just generally some booze!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Playing Final Fantasy VII; Dirge of Cerberus and wondering how Square could tarnish the final fantasy name by releasing this pile of utter rubbish. The only reason I am playing it is because it has vincent in

feet currently hurting horrifically, need to invest in greater painkillers and ask the doc really nicely if theres anything more he can do for me

I'm just...I'm just not even sure how I feel at the moment


----------



## Steff

grrr another bloody gloomy wkend ahead, more strikes at RM grr


----------



## twinnie

morning all my a large cup of coffee and a crossant with jam lol
steff totally agree with u bloody royal mail and i am waiting on a book 
from amzon {diabetes for dummies}


----------



## Steff

good morning all x

twinnie try living with a posty , the mood in here lately sheesh .


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> good morning all x
> 
> twinnie try living with a posty , the mood in here lately sheesh .



Does he agree with the strike Steff, or would he rather be working? I think it would be interesting to compare RM's proposed working practices with a similar post company and see if there was any huge difference, or if it's just that RM's union is so powerful they can complain louder. I do appreciate some of the stuff they've been saying as I once worked for a large company undergoing huge changes - it was thoroughly miserable working there - but striking only turns people against them these days.

Right! Off my soapbox!


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff - You sending your little man out to work already bit young ain't he!!

Northe' I know a Royal Mail manager and he said last time they were on strike, most of them didn't want to cause they needed their wage to support family, and he suggested they almost got bullied into it! Just thought I'd share that with you all. Agree I wonder what the difference would be! But I guess aren't we told that they ballot on wether or not they want to strike! Who knows

Steff I hope you survive okay in both ways!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

woke up  very confused...apparently i was hirring matt. Epic hypo. Just tried phoning work to explain. Hypo. Big pne. Foot hurts


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Does he agree with the strike Steff, or would he rather be working? I think it would be interesting to compare RM's proposed working practices with a similar post company and see if there was any huge difference, or if it's just that RM's union is so powerful they can complain louder. I do appreciate some of the stuff they've been saying as I once worked for a large company undergoing huge changes - it was thoroughly miserable working there - but striking only turns people against them these days.
> 
> Right! Off my soapbox!



He would rather be working Northener he hates the strikes his opinion is he can afford to strike the odd time but if they become continious he will have to think twice,

Rossi thank you i just hope they can agree something sharpish


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> woke up  very confused...apparently i was hirring matt. Epic hypo. Just tried phoning work to explain. Hypo. Big pne. Foot hurts



Ack! Sorry to hear that Sam! Do you think the lantus adjustments might have caused it, or something else? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Ack! Sorry to hear that Sam! Do you think the lantus adjustments might have caused it, or something else? Hope you feel better soon.



i dont know  i was refusing to check my sugars and matt said i was sat on the floor asking what a bowl was 

currently sat here in tears (again). whats the betting i get into work and they send me straight home again? It could have been the lantus, but could have been the past few days catching up with me.

Dont like this. Got that yucky hungover feeling. And the need to swing back into boots on the way to work and get more tablets...hurting


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sent home from work soon as i got there. Apparently i look like death...not a good look. I'm off to the docs, to see if there's anything i can do about the pains or just to rant. Also, need to mention these huge mood swings too

great...


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> sent home from work soon as i got there. Apparently i look like death...not a good look. I'm off to the docs, to see if there's anything i can do about the pains or just to rant. Also, need to mention these huge mood swings too
> 
> great...



Hope the doc can come up with something to get you 'settled' at least for a while as you get your strength back. Have you made an appointment to see the DSN?


----------



## AlisonM

Have you been yet? What did they say? How are you now? Did they give in and prescribe some pain relief?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi guys, am back. She's prescribed me gabapentin...they're HUGE! Like horse tablets. 1 today and have to try 2 tomorrow. The instructions in them scare me - do not stop taking unless told by your doctor. 

she's advised me to have the rest of the week off work.

I think I need to phone my mum


----------



## AlisonM

That's good stuff that is. I used to have it for my migraines.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just told mum...

...

she didn't sound very happy

even though i told her that the doc said it wasn't my fault



god i want to cry


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all xx


----------



## falcon123

Day off today to sort out a few things. Had a fantasic pub lunch - chicken casserole with new potatoes, carrots and broccoli. So healthy that I just had to balance it out with a pint of IPA!


----------



## Steff

yummy sounds delish i had corned beef and red onion sarnys with some mini rivita and a bottle of oasis


----------



## rossi_mac

Falcon, pub lunch, I am jealous!

Sam I think it's good you told your folks, a problem shared is a problem halved?? It may stir it up a bit but it'll best to talk to your family, well that's what I think!

I've had a funny day! But feel better now, see you around peeps, wifey out on the sauce, so I'm holding the fort!!

pint of that please barperson


----------



## shiv

i have caught the lurgy off my other half  i daren't test my blood sugars...okay well i have been but i've only tested below 10 once today...i'm doing double units for everything


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> good morning all x
> 
> twinnie try living with a posty , the mood in here lately sheesh .



hi steff i hope i didnt offend u with my comment 
is your oh a posty ? my hubby works for a rival firm


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi steff i hope i didnt offend u with my comment
> is your oh a posty ? my hubby works for a rival firm



yes he is a posty , nah you didnt offend at all hun x


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i have caught the lurgy off my other half  i daren't test my blood sugars...okay well i have been but i've only tested below 10 once today...i'm doing double units for everything



aww (((hugs))) shiv get well soon


----------



## Steff

right im away for a soak and a nice chillax in the bath with my candles 

in abit guys xx


----------



## Steff

Nights all catch you 2morrow


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all

sat here waiting for the pills to kick in...theyre starting to


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> morning all
> 
> sat here waiting for the pills to kick in...theyre starting to



Hi Sam - is that the new pills? Did you sleep OK last night - feeling any better?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hi Sam - is that the new pills? Did you sleep OK last night - feeling any better?



yeah the massive orange horse tablets  they make me feel ever so funny! 

Pain is much less, less tingles atm too which is good. Slept like a log last night seriously and that was even with my afternoon nap. 

Am starting to feel high as a kite and wondering how i'm gunna even start the housework this afternoon


----------



## rossi_mac

after noon crazy world, and all you groovy people!

As you may have guessed I'm in a great mood! Not quite sure why but hey!! (that's what horses eat) I have loads to do at W and want to do it but also have a burning desire to get down the boozer quick as! So in the mean time bartender may I have a delicious pint of ooh I dunno a nice light real ale, what ever's the guest ale, unless you have some dark, I love a pint of dark, yes dark it'll be my man!

Hope those of you with a few ache's and pains (mental or physical) get fixed soon.

Rossi

I'm scared I think I might be on drugs!!


----------



## falcon123

Had a couple of pints of Side Pocket (for a Toad) from the Tring Brewery the other day. Straw coloured with a nice dry finish and no real effect on BG - although this may vary from person to person.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I think I might restart FF12 today...finally the ps2 memory card arrived. But first I have to try and tidy up!!!!!!!! I just spilt tea everywhere...


----------



## Steff

hello all no W for me today had childcare issues grrrr , hope eveyone is well been to tesco today got son a skeleton outfit for ?8 cant be bad x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

this made me giggle, no idea why...

View attachment 69

the plaque on the wall behind us, is a memorial to Colonal Boles who fought in the battle of Alton in 1645(?). I was gunna write my dissertation on it...and was supposed to clean it for the cathedral but never actually went to do it...oops. Guess Cheriton was more important by then hahaha. WOO CHERITON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Woo! Who's that with all the gold - the Chancellor?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Woo! Who's that with all the gold - the Chancellor?



Yep! Dame Mary Fagan

She was awesome!!!!!


----------



## Steff

right the pumpkin is bought and the kit has been bought to carve this thing into something half decent lol, im away to try and create a masterpiece for outside the front porch hehe xx


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> right the pumpkin is bought and the kit has been bought to carve this thing into something half decent lol, im away to try and create a masterpiece for outside the front porch hehe xx


Use the debris to make soup!


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> right the pumpkin is bought and the kit has been bought to carve this thing into something half decent lol, im away to try and create a masterpiece for outside the front porch hehe xx



Can you do a picture steff?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Use the debris to make soup!



I was going to , cheers


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Can you do a picture steff?



yes i dont see why not leave it with me


----------



## Steff

anyone knwo if tez is ok aint seen him on for few days maybe W 
and katie aint seen her on for 2 days you ok katie?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lol i just died on ff12...oops


----------



## rossi_mac

TEZ you around mate??? turn the speakers down so you can hear us!

I hope you haven't been caught by the diabetic police or spending too much time at double ewe!

KATIE coooeee you on a plane to Aus? this place needs us all it's getting a wee bit quiet!!

There you go Steff they'll be on soon!!

and TOM how's it going pal?? You've been too quiet also, hope you over your illness's!


----------



## Steff

well done rossi i can see tez online it worked lol


hi tyez hope you are well?


just shooting off to do rest od dinner 

laters all xx


p.s dam postal strikes been announced for next week now grrrrr


----------



## Tezzz

Evening all,

Thanks for asking about me. I'm OK.

I'm having to use the mobile phone as I'm at W...

I've been busy at home.... and shifts at W haven't helped.

Got Paranoid (Black Sabbath) on the ipod blowing the gap between my ears out!

Will have to go now... better let the passengers on....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i feel like im on a boat...even though im not

im rather confused...and still have to cook dinner...


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi, I swear to god I am not hypo but SO19 are in my car park with a man with a gun! Im virtually hanging off the balcony doing a live feed and watching X Factor on itv2!


----------



## AlisonM

Sugarbum said:


> Hi, I swear to god I am not hypo but SO19 are in my car park with a man with a gun! Im virtually hanging off the balcony doing a live feed and watching X Factor on itv2!



Some folk lead such exciting lives! I hope you've got your camera running.


----------



## Tezzz

I'm missing all the action...

Plenty of idiots out there tonight...

Hope you feel better soon Sam.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I'm missing all the action...
> 
> Plenty of idiots out there tonight...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Sam.



thanks tez...waiting for ther vertigo to wear off...


----------



## falcon123

Off for a bite to eat. And a pint or two!


----------



## Tezzz

falcon123 said:


> Off for a bite to eat. And a pint or two!



I'm hopeing to get to the pub for a quickie... Will have to put my foot down and give 'em a Knight bus ride.....


----------



## twinnie

well i deserve a big drink just carved out a big pumpkin for the kiddies


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have a cup of tea and have just written what seems to be a very self loathing blog post over at Talking Blood Glucose...

I think it was needed...sometimes a good old fashioned 'i hate the world and everything in it' rant is needed...

sometimes

In other news, I have a new favourite film - Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children. Its freakin awesome. And Reno? OMG I love him! Just loooooooook







hes the one with the red hair. I love him. That film makes me smile

Yes I have an unhealthy obsession with Final Fantasy... indulge me


----------



## am64

hi all back from suffolk..very tired speak again over weekend XXX
levels pretty crap but did eat Rubarb and ginger ice cream in aldeburgh today...by the sea sideX


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> hi all back from suffolk..very tired speak again over weekend XXX
> levels pretty crap but did eat Rubarb and ginger ice cream in aldeburgh today...by the sea sideX



Did you cach much fish??

Evening all drunk rossi here !!!!!

Went down local with davey saw neighbour felt good!!! He certainly knows the people!!! Maybe I will soon tooo


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff,

Coffee and toast with nutella please

Amp warming up ready and the Air Guitar has been plugged in...

*Smoke On The Water *by Deep Purple is first on..


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all,

bit of a lager head here!! Teach me

Not too loud this hour please Tez!!

Steff is it grim up north today? It's not exactly nice doon sauf today!


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all,
> 
> bit of a lager head here!! Teach me
> 
> Not too loud this hour please Tez!!
> 
> Steff is it grim up north today? It's not exactly nice doon sauf today!



I'll stick *More Than A Feeling *by Boston on for you Rossi......

Right, off to the doctors... Gonna see how big the flu jab needle is before I decide how much it could hurt......  Not feeling in the slightest bit brave today.


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Tez, hope the needle looks small enough!

Just had some porridge may go and lie down again and have a snooze!!

See yas laters


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morninal all, sat here in my PJs sipping on coffee. Just taken the ole horse pill so that should kick in soon - ace, more vertigo brilliant eh? And just realised we;ve run out of milk so somehow I'm gunna have to stumble my way to the shop.

In better news, the pain is getting less and less each day. Thank you brilliant hba1c, thank you!

to celebrate I might be heading to london next week to meet up with my friend from australia AND should be coming to see all you lovely people too (depends on pay )


----------



## Steff

morning rossi aye it has rained none stop since 6 lol x


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely day here, brilliant sunshine and no gales like what we had yesterday. 

Great job on the pumpkin Steff.


----------



## Steff

cheers hun x


----------



## Northerner

Wonderful morning here today - went out for a nice 5-mile run through the parks!

Welcome back am64!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Wonderful morning here today - went out for a nice 5-mile run through the parks!
> 
> Welcome back am64!



it does look like a lovely day today!!! 

I have discovered if you leave paramol in your mouth too long before swallowing it...it tastes gross


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

Long time since I've set foot in this watering hole. How are things in the worlds we all inhabit?

It seems I'm now in the swing of uni life. Bloods are bouncing all over the show at the moment. God help me when I do the spreadsheets later on. Still fiddling with my basal. I can't seem to find anything that works for more than a few days in a row at the moment. 

I might be meeting a pumper at my uni, courtesy of the girl friend and a bit of good luck. Should be good to talk about it face to face with someone.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Long time since I've set foot in this watering hole. How are things in the worlds we all inhabit?
> 
> It seems I'm now in the swing of uni life. Bloods are bouncing all over the show at the moment. God help me when I do the spreadsheets later on. Still fiddling with my basal. I can't seem to find anything that works for more than a few days in a row at the moment.
> 
> I might be meeting a pumper at my uni, courtesy of the girl friend and a bit of good luck. Should be good to talk about it face to face with someone.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

Sorry to hear about your numbers. I'm no good with spreadsheets - I leave those to the clever dickies..... 

Taking numbers,  I've had some really low ones lately....

Are you going to the meet in London. I think some pumpers are going.

I'm listening to *Dark Side Of The Moon* by Pink Floyd... Volume *LOUD* as usual....


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Long time since I've set foot in this watering hole. How are things in the worlds we all inhabit?
> 
> It seems I'm now in the swing of uni life. Bloods are bouncing all over the show at the moment. God help me when I do the spreadsheets later on. Still fiddling with my basal. I can't seem to find anything that works for more than a few days in a row at the moment.
> 
> I might be meeting a pumper at my uni, courtesy of the girl friend and a bit of good luck. Should be good to talk about it face to face with someone.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom nice to see you pop in x all is well here , sounds like a good plan meeting a pumper face to face before you meeting gives you some ideas beforehand


----------



## am64

hi all  No body here ?? Im gonna have a pint of adnams broadside...hope its as good as the one i had in the golden keys at Snape yesterday lunch time....ummm actualy I had two XX and that was after rubarb and ginger ice cream and before the scallops and huge prawns and crab xxxxx oh suffolk is so lovely


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm, Adnams is OK, Bishop's Finger is better. I'll have a pint of that please barkeep. It'll wash down the pork chop with apple mustard, mixed veg and mash right nice.


----------



## Steff

hope everyones well

catch you all 2morrow


----------



## Northerner




----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just taken pill 3 of the day, waiting for the confusion to hit!!!


----------



## Viki

Hi all.

Having some non virtual drinks tonight, bugget the bgs! Waiting for some friends to come round then off to the pub. a rare treat in my new home owning existence


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Having some non virtual drinks tonight, bugget the bgs! Waiting for some friends to come round then off to the pub. a rare treat in my new home owning existence



Nice work Viki, so you like the rest of us you now work for the bank/building soc!

No pub for me tonight still got larger head from last night Not good, still may have a whisky in a bit


----------



## shiv

evening all!

i'm watching Most Haunted Live...possible the most amusing thing i've seen in a long time. Yvette or whatever her name is is on top form!

now for some din dins...i'm at my mums tonight so it'll be something good for a change!!


----------



## am64

hi shiv we got CSI !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi everyone, can someone please provide me with a bottomless bottle of port or something equally as strong? I'm fed up of tea, coffee and squash  

Did a vlog today, its over at my blog if you wanna check it out


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> hi everyone, can someone please provide me with a bottomless bottle of port or something equally as strong? I'm fed up of tea, coffee and squash
> 
> Did a vlog today, its over at my blog if you wanna check it out



The vlog was great Sam! Us blokes have always wondered what you wimmin carry around in those things! Not sure I'll be doing one myself!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> The vlog was great Sam! Us blokes have always wondered what you wimmin carry around in those things! Not sure I'll be doing one myself!



haha, there's so much rubbish in all my bags! Things just get thrown in there! I've been known to have spare shoes in that one 

Glad you enjoyed! I think I shall be doing more vlogs soon, its a great way to vent and show off stuff!!!


----------



## twinnie

your vlog was great so much like my bag lol
were did u get the pink blood testing machine? i so want one of them pink! mine black


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

twinnie said:


> your vlog was great so much like my bag lol
> were did u get the pink blood testing machine? i so want one of them pink! mine black



Thanks 

I phoned up the people who make them. http://www.lifescan.co.uk/ they're really nice, ask a few questions and then send you one out for free


----------



## twinnie

thanks i will do that


----------



## shiv

anyone still up?? now i've let my job  i don't have to worry about staying up late!!

staying at my mum's tonight so missing my other half a bit!

edit sam i loved the video, i will do mine when i get back to mine!


----------



## Steff

good morning all


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good morning all



Hi Cuz how was your night


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff and any lurkers,

Went to bed on 4.2 and it's 4.2 now. 

I'm doing the other half an English brekkie, Tez style, Sausages and bacon under the grill, fried mushrooms (loads for me) using that spray oil, potato waffles done in the toaster and a fried egg (coz I can't poach them)

Espresso coffee. 

*Living On The Ceiling *by Blancmange is on the jukebox....

And it's pi**ing down with rain outside....


----------



## am64

Hi Tez lurker here
well done on levels how do ya do it ? Went to bed at 6.8 woke up at 7.9 !! i think the adnams beer and ice cream in suffolk is catching up on me
You got *Living in a box*?


----------



## Rach

Hi Tez,

I'm really intersted to know how you get a bed time reading in the 4's and morning one in the 4's.  Just recently my morning ones have been in the 7's and 8's, this morning i'm back to my usual in the 6's.


----------



## Steff

hi all not going fat the day gosh rain rain rain


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> hi all not going fat the day gosh rain rain rain



Same here Steff - bucketing down!


----------



## twinnie

morning all its raining up north as well and it is bloody freezeing mine a hot chocolate


----------



## Steff

yes looks like its set for the day , first time son aint been able to play out since half term and he aint happy lol


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> Hi Tez lurker here
> well done on levels how do ya do it ? Went to bed at 6.8 woke up at 7.9 !! i think the adnams beer and ice cream in suffolk is catching up on me
> You got *Living in a box*?



Yep, what track? Got Living In A Box the single or Blow The House Down or Room In Your Heart.



Rach said:


> Hi Tez,
> 
> I'm really intersted to know how you get a bed time reading in the 4's and morning one in the 4's.  Just recently my morning ones have been in the 7's and 8's, this morning i'm back to my usual in the 6's.



Hi Rach,

I noticed my numbers were higher when I get the sniffles but OK today.

Yesterday I had 2 toast for breakfast (with no spread but a hint of a french low sugar content nutella) at 8am with my Metformin.

I had a brisk walk to *W *to get half of the day's exercise at 3pm.  I ate at 7.30 pm, low-ish carb ham and omelette with tinned tomatoes in the works canteen. Black coffee. Then I drove from 8.30 till midnight. Then a brisk walk half way home before I got a night bus the last half mile.

So basically Rach I think I'm on permanent Weight Watchers. I do have sweet things but only after a meal as it reduces the GI.


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all,

The sun has come out today.....

Jukebox has some new toonz in her....

Here's what's gonna be playing for a while...

*What Is Love* by Howard Jones (Good bass so *loud* ha ha ha)
*Fantastic Day* by Haircut 100
*When Will I Be Famous* by Bros
*Einstein A Go-GO *by Landscape
*Mirror In The Bathroom *by The Beat


----------



## am64

hi all...sun out here now aswell...wow what alot of rain certainly needed it..
TEZ you've got to have *big audio dynamite MC2 *??

getting new kitchen soon so been scrubbing all the grub off my toaster grinder and foodmixer....also next week Housing association surveyor coming round with all the colour choices etc exciting...but will be 3 days without kitchen....ummm what to cook...sandwiches i think


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

as i've just hit 10,000 words i thought i'd better get on and do some housework Just done the bathroom, now gunna do the washing up4

got paramore in the background, then I may play some FF12 for a bit before writing some more.

Done another vlog by the way guys, its a little addictive


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all, cant be bothered with much 2day , got bad head again,away for lie down 
hope everyones well X


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

mmm need a writing break! Gunna play some FF12 now! Catch you lovelies later!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ...Done another vlog by the way guys, its a little addictive



You really are 'talking blood glucose' aren't you? You'll get through it m'dear. I know it's painful at the moment, but I guess it's a bit like when people give up smoking - there's a period of time you need to put up with whatever it throws at you and then you'll be set up for a much better future. I hope this 'transition' is over soon


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> You really are 'talking blood glucose' aren't you? You'll get through it m'dear. I know it's painful at the moment, but I guess it's a bit like when people give up smoking - there's a period of time you need to put up with whatever it throws at you and then you'll be set up for a much better future. I hope this 'transition' is over soon



I guess I am 

Yeah, theres been very little ouchies today thankfully! So I guess I just have put up with it for now. However, blogging and vlogging is great way to get the feeling out there!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> hi all...sun out here now aswell...wow what alot of rain certainly needed it..
> TEZ you've got to have *big audio dynamite MC2 *??
> 
> getting new kitchen soon so been scrubbing all the grub off my toaster grinder and foodmixer....also next week Housing association surveyor coming round with all the colour choices etc exciting...but will be 3 days without kitchen....ummm what to cook...sandwiches i think



I had a good rummage. Yep got that one, gonna stick it on the record player as it has a small hole...

Talking of kitchens... Mine's like a bomb site after breakfast. Made me feel hungry and checked BG and it's 4.4


----------



## Steff

Pork chops and vedge for the crew i had home made chicken and leek pie green beans and carrots with gravy


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Things are good here. Now just to type up that health and safety audit of one of the labs. Damn thing is worth 25% of the module so I'd better stop procrastinating...I'll do it later. Hopefully before the deadline.

Steff,

Good avatar.

I'll be heading home next weekend, I want to catch the Rememberance Day service and parade that my old school puts on. It'll be odd standing to the side. I'd better not start listening to my old Sergeant Major's drill orders!

Tom


----------



## Steff

evening tom yes its a paratroopers one and he served there , he's wearing it on his RM jacket at the minute.


----------



## Freddie99

Is that your other half Steff? My old sergeant major was a fusilier for twenty five years. I'll put in a photo of him in a minute.

Tom


----------



## Steff

doh! yes sorry i meant my o/h


----------



## Freddie99

Right, here's the photo as promised.

My old Sergeant Major is the one on the extreme left in the Fusilier's beret. Blue with a grenade cap badge and the red and white hackle.


----------



## Steff

ty tom , o/h keeps his kit hidden in the cupboard , he wears his paras hat mind you on cold mornings.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm bloody freezing. Everything hurts (not diabetes related!), so very very tired (stupid stupid pills!), but kettle is on for (another coffee) before I put dinner on - pasta bake tonight - and settle down to write mooooooooooooore


----------



## Freddie99

Ah right, well, each Rememberance Sunday we would see the Sergeant Major in number twos alongside our contingent commander in his number twos. I might dig out some old photos for you. When did your other half get out of the army?

Tom


----------



## Steff

errrrr mid 80's i dont know the exact year I dont pry.


----------



## Freddie99

Fair play. I believe my old Sergeant Major left the army in 1992. He'd done twenty five years. My former contingent commander has been a territorial for roughyl the same length of time and has recently been to Iraq. We didn't ask either of them about what they've done.


----------



## Steff

Well i let him talk to me if the subject comes us , it is a very personal thing


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Almost time for last pill of the day  Got work tomorrow, a little scared (as my vlog says!), but am gunna ask if the manager can cut my hours for a bit. Maybe do monday to friday 12-6 or something...

I don't really wanna overdo it (again), so hopefully he'll let me do that for a bit. Just until things start sorting themselves out


----------



## Steff

good luck sam hope the manager will be helpful,it would help you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'VE JUST HIT 11,000 WORDS! I think I'm gunna close Word for tonight as my brain has taken a mashing. 

Think  its time for a celebration  Tea anyone?

AND I'VE JUST SEEN I HAVE 1000 POSTS YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Steff

just made you a nice piccie and a thread hun 

congrats on both xxxx


----------



## Steff

rght away in bath tummy cramps , back in bit all  xxx


----------



## am64

hi all around for a bit...last meds for SWBH and then off to bed for me...


----------



## Steff

good eve am, well thats me oot from the bath , typical can go allll day without the fone ringing i go in the bath for half hour and it rings twice , good job we're cordless


----------



## am64

steff we finally cross paths good luck 2 morrow hun X


----------



## Steff

cheers cuz , im more nervous then wat i was getting my flu jab wednesday , im worrying as always , i always expect worse then if it is i am ready , it dont help i got to take my son with me but this time nobody can look after him for me


----------



## Steff

right gtg go quik


sam i will ask o/h about that tabs thing on opera and leave post tomoz morn x
x

nights all xxxxxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I think I'm ehading to bed in a bit. Feel a bit funny (meds), and have to work tomorrow 

nigh all

p.s. thanks steff  muchly appreciated!!


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> I think I'm ehading to bed in a bit. Feel a bit funny (meds), and have to work tomorrow
> 
> nigh all
> 
> p.s. thanks steff  muchly appreciated!!



Me too... Weeeeeeeee. This is good stuff. Night all.


----------



## am64

sorted out sons pain killers...6 weeks 2morrow since he broke hand but hes still in pain...back to GP !!
nighty nighty ohh great father ted on more 4 brilliant xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Have you seen the time.... Who needs a bus at this time of the day...? They need shooting. Luckily for the passengers I'm doing my own route this morning so hopefully the bus will know the way until my brain has fully engaged....

On the brighter side, BG 5.2



am64 said:


> sorted out sons pain killers...6 weeks 2morrow since he broke hand but hes still in pain...back to GP !!
> nighty nighty ohh great father ted on more 4 brilliant xxx




Hope he gets GP sorted out. Father Ted is Brilliant! 

Guess who has sinned and had some French low sugar nutella on toast for breakfast...? 

If I can get the internet on the phone working I'll pop on at my break or your breakfasts!!


----------



## Tezzz

I have been at W since 05.15! Only 6 hours to go....


----------



## twinnie

well i going to have a large vodka and a huge slice of chocolate cake as it is my diabetes annivery today nine years since i was diagnose


----------



## Steff

good morning tez twinnie hope everyones well


sam about the tabs thing all i could get out of him was you go into view bloody sod i will get more out of him 2day when he is abit less p*****d


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. Not impressed i woke up on 14.4  thought i'd got this bloody thing sorted! Back to work today 12-7 (hopefully) but need to have a word with the store manager if he's in, don't really wanna overdo it again 

just waiting for the novorapid to kick in then have a SMALL breakfast and take my horsepills.

That cool steff! I've set it to open on my 'last session' so I've got all the tabs I had when I shut down last night! Thank yoooou

EDIT
WHY ARE THINGS GPING WRONG THIS MORNING??? MY WORK TROUSERS ARENT DRY ANDI DONT HAVE A SPARE PAIR SO IM WALKING AROUND IN TROUSERS THAT ARE REALLY UNCOMFORTABLE!!!!!!!!! AND THEYRE LIKELY TO START SMELLING THAT YUCKY MUSTY SMELL THAT CLOTHES GET WHEN THEY HAVENT DRIED PROPERLY!!!!!!! I am about to cry...serously


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning all,
Woke on 11.9 and just fudged my syringe change...woopsa. A few too many seocnds of trifle late last night I think.

"W" at 2pm. GRRRRR! Sam, I forgot to wash my trousers too- they are hanging soaked in freebreese (?sp) and being aired. So we will both be smellling of wet dog today! 

Hope everyone is well. Tez, hope you survived your days "W" ok!

xx


----------



## Viki

I woke at a lovely 5.6 and then tested at 12.6 1hr30mins later, spiked for no reason whats so ever!

Seems the diabetes fairy is in a naughty mood today!


----------



## Northerner

Viki said:


> I woke at a lovely 5.6 and then tested at 12.6 1hr30mins later, spiked for no reason whats so ever!
> 
> Seems the diabetes fairy is in a naughty mood today!



Hi Viki, I'd have retested that 12.6 - totally unfair! I did a test the other night whilst I was preparing my evening meal as I was feeling low - 4.4. After the meal had cooked, I tested again just before eating - 9.4! Didnt believe it, gave my hands a thorough scrubbing and tested again - 4.4!

Hope things settle down and that you're not brewing a cold or anything


----------



## Viki

well i did a correction (along with my cup of tea and yoghurt bolus) and i was 6.6 before my lunch so i think it was a genuine but mysterious spike. Dafne would have said that today was perfect, good waking and good pre lunch readings, but i find i really notice mid way spikes these days and feel sick and generally grim so dafne can just learn to live with my extra testing habits


----------



## Steff

afternoon all xx


----------



## Steff

right i must go ironing a mile high to iron , son is back to school tomorrow as well gotta go and get him some yoghurts for packed lunch arghh always forget sumit at tesco lol 


laters all

afternoon tez hope your well xx


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> morning all. Not impressed i woke up on 14.4  thought i'd got this bloody thing sorted! Back to work today 12-7 (hopefully) but need to have a word with the store manager if he's in, don't really wanna overdo it again
> 
> just waiting for the novorapid to kick in then have a SMALL breakfast and take my horsepills.
> 
> That cool steff! I've set it to open on my 'last session' so I've got all the tabs I had when I shut down last night! Thank yoooou
> 
> EDIT
> WHY ARE THINGS GPING WRONG THIS MORNING??? MY WORK TROUSERS ARENT DRY ANDI DONT HAVE A SPARE PAIR SO IM WALKING AROUND IN TROUSERS THAT ARE REALLY UNCOMFORTABLE!!!!!!!!! AND THEYRE LIKELY TO START SMELLING THAT YUCKY MUSTY SMELL THAT CLOTHES GET WHEN THEY HAVENT DRIED PROPERLY!!!!!!! I am about to cry...serously



Don't forget that if you're unwell then your BG will go up Sam. Don't blame yourself for a high if you're unwell. Oh and if your trousers are damp stick them in a **WARM** (Turn it off first and use the shelf) oven for 5 mins.



Viki said:


> well i did a correction (along with my cup of tea and yoghurt bolus) and i was 6.6 before my lunch so i think it was a genuine but mysterious spike. Dafne would have said that today was perfect, good waking and good pre lunch readings, but i find i really notice mid way spikes these days and feel sick and generally grim so dafne can just learn to live with my extra testing habits



Like Northerner said did you have clean hands. I always test with clean hands. If they are warm after washing them the lancing does not hurt as much!



steff09 said:


> afternoon all xx



Hi Steff.

Just got in and I'm 4.2. Grrr. Now I know why I feel crappy.


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> right i must go ironing a mile high to iron , son is back to school tomorrow as well gotta go and get him some yoghurts for packed lunch arghh always forget sumit at tesco lol
> 
> 
> laters all
> 
> afternoon tez hope your well xx



I'm OK apart from the 4.2. I went into Aldi for a packet of low salt cereal and spent ?13. All low carb stuff. Gammon joint for ?3. Well happy with that.

What happened to school dinners..? Are they expensive up north or not very good?

I'd email you some yoghurts but the keyboard would get soggy.... Runs..........

Right. Music time..... Air guitar at the ready...

*More Than A Feeling* by Boston is on the jukebox.... 

Edit: I've decided to play it at least 4 times..... Good  toon..... Yay...


----------



## AlisonM

Today barkeep, I have a yen for something really sweet. I'll have a Brandy Alexander please, with chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## Tezzz

AlisonM said:


> Today barkeep, I have a yen for something really sweet. I'll have a Brandy Alexander please, with chocolate sprinkles.



I fancy a large Baileys with ice...................

And some change for the jukebox please. 

Gonna stick *I'm Too Sexy* by Right Said Fred on....


----------



## Viki

mmmm baileys!


----------



## Steff

there doing it for only ?9 in tesco


----------



## Viki

Steff dont tell me that!!! Not convince by this new coffee flavour theyve brought out tho . . .


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> Steff dont tell me that!!! Not convince by this new coffee flavour theyve brought out tho . . .




i have an unopened bottle(original) in the drinkns cabinet i was givin last xmas theyre getting it bk this xmas LOLOL


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> i have an unopened bottle(original) in the drinkns cabinet i was givin last xmas theyre getting it bk this xmas LOLOL



I got about 4 bottles. I was diagnosed in March this year and got five for my birthday in April.

I'm being very restrained.. three glasses of the stuff since April.... Hopefully I won't get any more this christmas

I gave one away for a raffle prize this year!

Talking about christmas, there's some christmas recipies in Sweet magazine....


----------



## Steff

ooooh tez for a non subscriber could you put any on here ?


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> ooooh tez for a non subscriber could you put any on here ?



Let me have a look and see what I can do....


----------



## sofaraway

steff09 said:


> ooooh tez for a non subscriber could you put any on here ?



Against the rules  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Steff

hya am i not allowed to have them?


----------



## Viki

steff09 said:


> hya am i not allowed to have them?



its against the rules to reproduce non original recipes on here. says at the top of the recipe section


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Let me have a look and see what I can do....



tez will get bk to your  mail after tea kk xx


----------



## sofaraway

Tez can send you them by PM, 

Hi Viki, looking forward to the meet?


----------



## Viki

sofaraway said:


> Tez can send you them by PM,
> 
> Hi Viki, looking forward to the meet?



Yep!! doesnt seem quite so far away now


----------



## shiv

can someone give me a link so i can subscribe to sweet?


----------



## Steff

cheers nikki


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> can someone give me a link so i can subscribe to sweet?



http://www.sweetmagazine.org/

subs page should be self explanitory!

Although may be worth trying the free trial first, or to save a few pennies


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all, back from 'W' and exhaused. Didn't feel a 2.4 earlier, blaming the pills  Got Korma on the go and a coffee beside me. My trousers are finally dry but smell. Cabn't wash them til weds night tho grrrr. It's been a pretty bad day in all. Nevermind


----------



## Steff

right im heading off for few hours aint feeling to grand o/h offered to put me to bed and read to me think he got me mixed up with my lad lol

x tc all 
sam (((hugs)))


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> evening all, back from 'W' and exhaused. Didn't feel a 2.4 earlier, blaming the pills  Got Korma on the go and a coffee beside me. My trousers are finally dry but smell. Cabn't wash them til weds night tho grrrr. It's been a pretty bad day in all. Nevermind


If you have a bar of scented soap handy, put it in a plastic bag with the trousers overnight. Hey presto, perfumed trousers.


----------



## Tezzz

AlisonM said:


> If you have a bar of scented soap handy, put it in a plastic bag with the trousers overnight. Hey presto, perfumed trousers.



What a brilliant idea!


----------



## am64

hi all wish i could have the large drink i desire...not been feeling too good since home from hol...probably over did it with the rubarb and ginger icecream..,also mother-in law went a bit bonkers on the monday night and decided to have a go at me called me a terrible mother..they ended up going home wednesday ...after a few more rows..all aimed at me who had done nothing..it was hubby who challenged his mum but me she had a go at.Now she rung to say she doesnt want all this to effect us as she loves us dearly...but denies being horrible to me! I hate all conflict, having been the peacemaker to my parents and siblings, and so am feeling very strange about it all...ok rant over wheres my drink!


----------



## Tezzz

Right, 

I'm off to bed. Been up since 4am...

Yawn............

Goodnight.


----------



## shiv

^^^ugh! sounds like a nightmare! i too am the peacemaker wherever i am.


----------



## AlisonM

Yup, outlaws can be a real pain.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

is it bed time yet? ZzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZ


----------



## AlisonM

Bleedin brass monkeys here tonight. Time for a hot toddy I reckon. Brrr!


----------



## Steff

talking of in laws dad here again for 2 weeks soon arghhh

night tez


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh my god, never listen to HEART and "Heartbreakers". I think I want to take my life...

Definately time for bed, and to do it all again tomorrow!

Night, all xx


----------



## Steff

night Lou 
sleep well xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hmmm. Hnungry. Just checked and was 2.7 after a 6.3  had some munch but still hungry, Need to rethink my doseages for curry i think


----------



## Steff

right away to bed

nights all xxx


----------



## Steff

gd morning all hope everyones well, typical first day bk to school for lad in week and its peeing down


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Orange juice please landlord.... The diabetes police can go and play with the traffic today....

Yippee... *BG 5.0!!!*

Happy as punch..... Made my day....

Numbers are below the 6's for the first time in weeks... If I keep like this I predict my next HbA1c to be about 5.0.....

My new religious taking tablets at exactly 8am and 8pm regime is working....

*Equinoxe* (the 1978 LP) by Jean Michel Jarre will be playing on the record player after the Pointer Sisters belt out *I'm So Excited *on the jukebox....

The sun is out.... might sneak out to McD's and have a sausage muffin (I filing the bun) and coffee.....


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> hmmm. Hnungry. Just checked and was 2.7 after a 6.3  had some munch but still hungry, Need to rethink my doseages for curry i think



Ease off on the rice Sam..... My BG goes bonkers if I have too much.... Try weighing out 30g of rice and trying that... I eat it with a tea spoon (don't laugh it works)..


----------



## am64

hey tez put on *celebration by cool and the gang*...just done morning test and its....6.4 !!! its been 7-8 for the last few days so I am a happy bunny!!!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> hey tez put on *celebration by cool and the gang*...just done morning test and its....6.4 !!! its been 7-8 for the last few days so I am a happy bunny!!!



OK, as it's you I'll have a rummage.... Will have to use the record player as it's not in the juke....

Found it!!

*Celebration* by Cool And The Gang just ofr am64.... Good tune..

I've chosen *Beat It *by Michael Jackson to go on after that... (Beat the Big D get it..?)


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> OK, as it's you I'll have a rummage.... Will have to use the record player as it's not in the juke....
> 
> Found it!!
> 
> *Celebration* by Cool And The Gang just ofr am64.... Good tune..



cheers Tez not scaring the public today??


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> cheers Tez not scaring the public today??



Nope.. no overtime... Grrr....

And I've got to empty the bathroom as the plumber is coming round tomorrow to put a new suite in.....


----------



## am64

FUN !!! im having a quiet morning after getting all off to college work etc before SWBH wakes up demanding pain killers !!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> FUN !!! im having a quiet morning after getting all off to college work etc before SWBH wakes up demanding pain killers !!



Sorry am, what or who is SWBH?

*Land Of Confusion* by Genesis is playing now...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morninga ll. Woken up feeling full of cold, achy and with a completely blocked up snotty nose. BG 13.4  and very sensitive feet. Not an impressed girly. Gunna have some breakfast in a sec though, I don't think just coffee will do.

Woking 11-6 today. Gunna have a word with the store manager about hours though as 11.15-8.30 on friday is a little bit much i think  gunna ask him today about the possibility of 25-30 hours per week during monday-friday. I hope he says yes

I'm off to london on thursday, to the british museum no less. COOOOOOL


----------



## Tezzz

Do I sin or not....?

I'm tempted to sneak out to McD's and have a bun free double sausage muffin and coffee.. 

Or shall I be even naughtier and have some sausages and bacon and egg for breakfast....


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Sorry am, what or who is SWBH?
> 
> *Land Of Confusion* by Genesis is playing now...



Soz SWBH = son with broken hand 
its 6 weeks now and it is still very painful...worse of all he cant paly guitar !


----------



## Steff

hiya all xx

well that was fun son wanted to go out early and go to tennis club lucky him its indoors i got soaked twice arggg, and i vomited last night I never ever do that but hay ho metformin the magnificent kicking in


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> morninga ll. Woken up feeling full of cold, achy and with a completely blocked up snotty nose. BG 13.4  and very sensitive feet. Not an impressed girly. Gunna have some breakfast in a sec though, I don't think just coffee will do.
> 
> Woking 11-6 today. Gunna have a word with the store manager about hours though as 11.15-8.30 on friday is a little bit much i think  gunna ask him today about the possibility of 25-30 hours per week during monday-friday. I hope he says yes
> 
> I'm off to london on thursday, to the british museum no less. COOOOOOL



Morning Sam,

Sorry you feel rough. Regarding the bunged up hooter Paracetamol will fix that. I've tried all the expensive remedies in the chemists and Paracetamol beats them hands down. My old doctor told me this....

Just look forward to Thursday....

Regarding W, have you thought about asking the manager if you could have an extra unpaid 15 minute break on the longer half of your shift? You could use those 15 minutes to test and correct.


----------



## am64

morning cuz...rain stopped here its cold sunny and very autumny


----------



## Steff

morning cuz , well i thot it had stopped but had washing out for 5 mins and heavens opened again lol, typical


----------



## am64

might have said before hubby rigged up fishing umbrella over washing line!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> might have said before hubby rigged up fishing umbrella over washing line!



it aint fair ! i wanted to top up my tan pmsl


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Morning Sam,
> 
> Sorry you feel rough. Regarding the bunged up hooter Paracetamol will fix that. I've tried all the expensive remedies in the chemists and Paracetamol beats them hands down. My old doctor told me this....
> 
> Just look forward to Thursday....
> 
> Regarding W, have you thought about asking the manager if you could have an extra unpaid 15 minute break on the longer half of your shift? You could use those 15 minutes to test and correct.



Heya tez, yup I've had paracetamol today. Excellent stuff 

They're usually pretty good with me taking 5/10 minutes as and when I need to to test and whatnot. It's something to ask though!!! Though usually the second half of my shift is shorter and works out as between 2 and 1 hours


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> hiya all xx
> 
> well that was fun son wanted to go out early and go to tennis club lucky him its indoors i got soaked twice arggg, and i vomited last night I never ever do that but hay ho metformin the magnificent kicking in



Hi Steff,

I wish I had the energy of a child..... 

Bummer about being soaked. Have you got a hat? I've got an Indianna Jones type one for when I know it's gonna rain. It may look stoopid but it keeps me bonce dry.

Are you on the slow release Metformins Steff?

Can you ask doctor if it's possible go on 850mgs instead of 1000mgs? Up it gradually.

When do you take yours, I have a nibble on a biscuit with mine as I eat at odd times being on shift work. I take my tabs at the same time every day.


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> it aint fair ! i wanted to top up my tan pmsl



I've got some gravy browning............


----------



## am64

hi sam if you can have ibrophen it works well with the paracetamol...im getting good at pain killers at mo..good luck with work..im still trying to spot a job 4 u !


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I've got some gravy browning............



wanna put it on for me then ? ahhaha


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> I wish I had the energy of a child.....
> 
> Bummer about being soaked. Have you got a hat? I've got an Indianna Jones type one for when I know it's gonna rain. It may look stoopid but it keeps me bonce dry.
> 
> Are you on the slow release Metformins Steff?
> 
> Can you ask doctor if it's possible go on 850mgs instead of 1000mgs? Up it gradually.
> 
> When do you take yours, I have a nibble on a biscuit with mine as I eat at odd times being on shift work. I take my tabs at the same time every day.



I take the liquid metformin SR, I take it with brekkie and with tea


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> Soz SWBH = son with broken hand
> its 6 weeks now and it is still very painful...worse of all he cant paly guitar !



Poor thing. 

I hope he can play the air guitar OK with the good hand. I've a 6 CD (spit - prefer vinyl) set called the Best Air Guitar Album Ever.

If the lad is still in pain can't you hassle the GPs for a second opinion? I guess it's been put in plaster.


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> I take the liquid metformin SR, I take it with brekkie and with tea



I've never heard of liquid SR... I assume you can measure out what you need.

Perhaps you could have a telephone appointment with docs to see if you can up your dose gradually? 

Or split your old dose across the day and up it gradually to the new dose.  

Right. I'm gonna pop out - get a paper. Laters.


----------



## Steff

laters tez ty good idea


away myself now housework to do

laters all xxx


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Poor thing.
> 
> I hope he can play the air guitar OK with the good hand. I've a 6 CD (spit - prefer vinyl) set called the Best Air Guitar Album Ever.
> 
> If the lad is still in pain can't you hassle the GPs for a second opinion? I guess it's been put in plaster.



its not in plaster at mo...he has aplastic splint made by physio and his littile finger and ring finger strapped together..they tried to replaster 10 days ago and he went into shock with the pain in the car park so had to rushed in and seen again...the xray shows that the bone is still broken..its his 5th metacarpel...whole things abloody nightmare..hes not in school as if it gets bashed he ll be back at square1 and hes so zonked out on mega cocodemol....and its his gcse year !


----------



## am64

got to go folks...housework is calling


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right im off to 'W' lol. Catch you all later


----------



## twinnie

afternoon all going to a coffee afternoon at my wee boys nursery they always have nice cakes there  well willpower at full i think i will stick a rich tea biccy it my bag that should tie me over


----------



## Tezzz

Back from getting the paper....

Via a rather nice coffee shop........

Now what shall I do....?

Music.....

Something different I think now...

12" of *Autobahn *by Kraftwerk... In German!!!!


----------



## Steff

hya everyone , rain just gets worse, im just saying hi , away to get lunch now turkey rashers and scrambles egg whoooop


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> hya everyone , rain just gets worse, im just saying hi , away to get lunch now turkey rashers and scrambles egg whoooop



It's just started raining here. 

And I promised to take the washing to the laundrette........ Grrr...

Turkey rashers.. what are they Steff?


----------



## Steff

there just like bacon but turkey do um under the grill


----------



## Steff

not happy ! Tez im doing what you said 2morrow i feel awful !


----------



## AlisonM

Just been out to buy a few essentials like milk, bread and lentils.

1. It's bleedin perishin out there, dark, dank and driech.
2. The shop had the unmitigated gall to be selling fresh banoffee pies in the bakery section.

How very dare they? Have they no shame?


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> not happy ! Tez im doing what you said 2morrow i feel awful !


What's up Steff, are you in pain, or low?

Hold it! I saw your other post, now I understand.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evenng all, back from work. Blood 2.6  i think i am a but backlward in the diabetes and ill side of things hehe

how are we all??


----------



## Sugarbum

hey all,

Hope your hypo is ok sam. whats the goss tonight? Slim pickings on the TV.....its abit borring at my end.....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hypos better ta  last i checked i'd shot up to 10 though grrr. Got dinner in the oven, its a late one tonight.

Bit boring here tonight too. taking a break from writing the novel tonight and gunna have an evening of final fantasy XII methinks!!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Right, din dins on the way.

So I'm gonna say toodaloo as it's munchies and bed. Chicken kievs and low carb
 veg.

Guess who is up at sparrows fart in the morning. I hate earlies.

Goodnight.


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, just saying hi hope you're all winning your own battles, me v tired ce soir, lonng day and need to make sure we change our address with everyone! What a pain! I'm defo not doing this moving lark again EVER! God it feels like Fryday! and I can't second guess these bloody numbers! SO anyone having a drink have one for me!


----------



## shiv

you know when you get your insulin out ready to inject, then you get distracted...yeah half an hour later and i've only just realised i *still* haven't injected.


----------



## Steff




----------



## twinnie

was very good today no cakes  so i will have one now


----------



## Steff

right pains are unbearable now , id rather the byetta then this higher dose thing, grrr 

nights pple


----------



## am64

wheres the pain hun


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> wheres the pain hun



tummy hun lower part , cant stop gassy belches either


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> tummy hun lower part , cant stop gassy belches either



is the meds or that time again?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> is the meds or that time again?



nah its the new dose he put me on yest hun.


----------



## am64

can you take pain killers with it ? ingestestion tablets for the gaseness?
you need to contact docs again


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> can you take pain killers with it ? ingestestion tablets for the gaseness?
> you need to contact docs again



i have had a swig of gaviscon like.
im doing what tez suggested earlier ringing up to try and get chat with doc


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> i have had a swig of gaviscon like.
> im doing what tez suggested earlier ringing up to try and get chat with doc



good idea sorry missed that post...but what for now another hot bath?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> good idea sorry missed that post...but what for now another hot bath?



dont think so hun id be bloody hung up if i started running bath now o/h in bed


----------



## am64

hot water bottle?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hot water bottle?



yes thanks hun good idea,  glad some one was here 2night actually been abit lonley today x


----------



## am64

ahh hun is it all getting to you...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ahh hun is it all getting to you...



very rarely does it tbh hun and if it does i keep it to myself i was even not to arsed he said no to byetta but the 4 doses ive taken since yesterday the side effects are just naffing me off


----------



## am64

no what you mean...i been a bit low too i think its the clocks changing and all the darkness doesnt help!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> no what you mean...i been a bit low too i think its the clocks changing and all the darkness doesnt help!



its sumit hun , god , anyways i am going to go now the ol sleep pattern been all over the shop , so catch you 2morrow hun 

thanks  xxxx


----------



## am64

hey if you still there check post out from paul nichols X have good sleep and i try and catch ys 2orrowXX


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey if you still there check post out from paul nichols X have good sleep and i try and catch ys 2orrowXX



yes just seen and replied hun thansk ever so much 


nights 


>>>>>>>gone


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.4 and it bl**dy hurt, New lancet needed me thinks.

Sorry to hear you're suffering Steff.  I hope your doctors can sort it out for you. There surely must be something else that can be done for you. I've looked through my diabetes books and there are other meds available but I'm not expert enough to reccomend anything, 

My only thought was you may get your Byetta sooner.

Have you been eating anything different since your dose changed? I know some foods are a no no for me now. Let us know how you get on with the docs.

I've got 5 mins to change the tunes in the iPod for the walk to *W*.... I hate early mornings.


----------



## Steff

morning tez , cheers , and nope nothing has changed food wise hun. x


good morning all xx


----------



## am64

hope you feeling better today....ring that doc xx


----------



## falcon123

Freezing coming in today. Think I will treat myself to a bacon sarnie from the deli(?) across the road about 10:00. Bit low this morning so won't feel to guilty!A cup of tea will start the warming process!


----------



## am64

ummmm bacon sarnie ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmine will have to be a virtual one!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, woke up to 5.3 so yay. However, I feel like complete and utter poop. I don't wanna eat, all I wanna do is crawl into bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I have to go to work  only in til 3.30 today though thankfully.

london tomorrow with my friend from aus so woooooooo


----------



## Steff

had to ring in sick, the doc is on house calls today he will be wth me before midday , i was close to getting o/h to call me a taxi to get me to hospital had to get him from work to come and calm me down. luckily im ok now


----------



## Viki

Poor you Steff - hope the Doc sorts you out 

Let us know how you get on xxxxxx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all, I'm in the canteen at W. BG 4.2. Had rice crispies for a snack.

Sam, have some porridge! Slow release carbs will be good for you. 

Steff, I hope you get sorted out by the doctor. 

Right, I'm going  to be naughty and sin... Two biscuits with my coffee.... while listening to some air guitar toons on the ipod...

Laters...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sam, have some porridge! Slow release carbs will be good for you.



I dont have any porridge. BG was 16.1 at last check 

Right im off to my own 'w'

catch you later


----------



## Steff

right gtg doc here any sec 

bk in bit X


----------



## am64

good luck cuz catch you later XX


----------



## Steff

well he dropped me to 750mg, my BP was sky high and he gave me co-codomol.


----------



## falcon123

I was given co-codamol for bad back pain a few years ago. It caused severe constipation and a degree of nausea after a few days. Mind you we are all different. If you are not improving in a few days I would ask for a second opinion as going back through your posts the treatment seems reactive rather than proactive (this is a personal view).


----------



## Northerner

falcon123 said:


> I was given co-codamol for bad back pain a few years ago. It caused severe constipation and a degree of nausea after a few days. Mind you we are all different. If you are not improving in a few days I would ask for a second opinion as going back through your posts the treatment seems reactive rather than proactive (this is a personal view).



It had the same effect on me when I broke my leg, mind you I was taking it full dose for about a month.


----------



## Steff

ty falcon , my mum took it for her neck pain and it zonked her out for what seemed an eternity.i do agree r.e 2nd opinion.


----------



## Sugarbum

steff09 said:


> well he dropped me to 750mg, my BP was sky high and he gave me co-codomol.



hey steff, my first check in of the day, sorry to see you are poorly- hope you are ok? Glad you have a doc out. Hope you feel better xx

Just back from w, great innit at 12.30!!! (once a week only, shame!) and really annoyed to see on the front cover of "Woman" magazine in sainsburys, thats the FRONT cover, a picture of a 'larger' lady with the quote...

....."I lost 10 stone and CURED (underlined and capitals) my diabetes"!

We DONT need this kind of misinterpretation!  GRRRRR!

anyway, all good here otherwise. RANT over xx


----------



## AlisonM

The sun is shining so I'm off out for a walk.


----------



## am64

its a lovely day but im going slob out now and watch home and away...the only dross i follow!


----------



## shiv

cocodamol makes me feel sick too...infact it did once make me physically sick (but that was only because i stupidly ate a chinese right before i took the tablet, duh).


----------



## Steff

well it has certainly numbed the pain
sounds like a few of us have issues with this co codomol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> Just back from w, great innit at 12.30!!! (once a week only, shame!) and really annoyed to see on the front cover of "Woman" magazine in sainsburys, thats the FRONT cover, a picture of a 'larger' lady with the quote...
> 
> ....."I lost 10 stone and CURED (underlined and capitals) my diabetes"!
> 
> We DONT need this kind of misinterpretation!  GRRRRR!
> 
> anyway, all good here otherwise. RANT over xx



that sort of thing makes me so MAD 

i am back from my 3 3/4 hour shift streaming wiht cold. Running at like 10/11, so corrected and down to 3.4. Will probably shoot up to stupidly high now though


----------



## Tezzz

High gang.

Glad you saw the docs Steff. Did the doc say to gradually increase your dose over a week or so?  How is he pain is easing now? I occasionally suffer with severe back pain (after falling down through the branches of a pine tree as a teenager) so have some Tramadol on standby. They're pretty mental - one of those and I'm floating with the fairies.....

Hope you feel better with your cold Sam. 

Been running low BG's all day. 4.2 at meal break and 4.2 when I finished *W*.

Got home and had three chocolate biscuits and some salted peanuts. Still starving and probably still low. Grrr. Can't be arsed to check. Need cheering up.

Jean Michel Jarre is on the record player.... Headphones are plugged in and I'm slowly cooking my brain cells to *Zoolook* from 1984. It's 25 years old and still sounds as fresh as it was then. British pressing, not as good as the French pressing I once had.


----------



## Steff

hya tez the pills have eased it somewhat ty , yer increase steadily and slowly he said

right bk after 10 bye all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Glad you sorted it out in the end. 

Take it gradually and perhaps spread the doses out through the day if your doctor agrees.

Right, I'm off to bed. Can't face din dins. Still low so tomorrows everyone.


----------



## twinnie

hi all just back from our local fireworks display the wee man was not impressed lol i have a hot toddy to warm me up as its bloody freezing up here


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, think I'm back on form now! Didn't realise I was off colour to be honest So sitting here supping a beer with Spottify blasting out a bit of Temper Trap.

Hope you all good or better and those that aren't hope you get sorted real quick, dam quick.

Oooh one moan still no heating at work, so having to wear a jumper! Lucky I'm hot blooded and not too bothered!! Mind you it'll be getting proper cold soon!


----------



## am64

het rossi good 2 see you feeling better ....see we all get those days!


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> het rossi good 2 see you feeling better ....see we all get those days!



I wreckon it was the battered sausage and full portion of chips with two fried eggs followed by a cold beer and getting home less than 10 hours after leaving in the morning, a short day!! And I kinda carb counted and injected!!

You doing good? SWBH still in a spot of bother? hope it heals up sharpish.


----------



## AlisonM

It's proper cold here already! Or maybe I spent so much time down in the effete, tropical climes of London that I've forgotten what it's like in the real world. We may even get a frost tonight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. Having very few foot problems atm. Trying 2 tablets today as of docs orders last week. See how it goes, have 3 then take it down to 2. Totally forgot she said that hahaha. I am a loser. Need to phone the ole docs tomorrow and see if I can get a beginning of week appointment rather than an end of week one...

NEW VLOG. I spelt the name of my site wrong at the beginning. See, loser

I am headed to london tomorrow to meet my friend from australia. Should be epically fun. I shall scout out the BM and see if theres anything worth seeing for when we're all there (i hope to god i can afford to come again after tomorrow hahaha!)

And now I have tea and am contemplating bed


----------



## am64

hey sam have a really WONDERFUL time in the BM tomorrow amd please wipe the drool off the exhibtion glass cases for when we come on the 21ST XX

Rossi ....it was the chips....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hey sam have a really WONDERFUL time in the BM tomorrow amd please wipe the drool off the exhibtion glass cases for when we come on the 21ST XX
> 
> Rossi ....it was the chips....



you won't be able to see the Rosetta stone for drool


----------



## rossi_mac

Alison you'll soon get used to it, but you're not wrong the city keeps a bit of heat in, but equally I wreckon when it gets proper cold it also keeps the chill in, or am I talking tosh again??

Enjoy it Sam and have a goose at the tavern for us please if you have time

I think you're right AM


----------



## am64

Ally I live 300ft above sea level in the beech woods and it is stunning try and get some photos and post soon


----------



## Steff

good evening all xxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Steff hope you are feeling better if not today lets go for tomorrow being better.

I'm away now see you in the future


----------



## Steff

LOL ty rossi im better


nights X


----------



## am64

hey steff ...bye rossi...


----------



## Steff

evening am 

u ok


----------



## am64

me fine ...hws u cuz


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> me fine ...hws u cuz



aye ty im way better then this morning hun xx


----------



## am64

good good good..tez was great with his posts...and as rossi said earlier lets all have better days 2 morrow XX


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> good good good..tez was great with his posts...and as rossi said earlier lets all have better days 2 morrow XX



yes tez has had trubles himself wth metformin he always good for a few words of help, 

x


----------



## Steff

im away to watch family guy then bed

nights cuz and any lurkers xxx


----------



## am64

nighty catch ya 2morrow sometime xx


----------



## am64

well its nearly 1am i think im the last here ...just given swbh last meds 1x diclofenac 50mg 2x co-codamol 30mg ...i think im gona raid the bar..put the jukebox on LOUD..genuis of love tomtom club....and im dancing on the bar heeheeheeXXXBig hugs to you all


----------



## AlisonM

Can't sleep either hmm?


----------



## am64

nope but must try xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.2...

Chocolate spread on dry wholegrain toast for brekkie... need the energy.

Right, off to* W* in the car as I have to go to London later to see why my mother's boiler wont go. She has probably turned down the thermostat again...

If it's gas parts fault then *I will get Gas Safe engineer* out. I will bring some  sale or return spares with me (I used to work in the gas boiler heating trade and know what the mark ups on spares are..) 

So a) got the bits he will probably need b) my mother won't get ripped off. I know what to do but my qualification expired long ago but can't legally do it.


----------



## rossi_mac

Good levels again tez well done, I woke at 8 dead this morn those chips had more carbs than I thought!

Can't you do the gas stuff your self and just get it checked over by qualified person? I guess it's taking work away from them and you'll be hard pushed to find someone willing! Luckily our new neighbour is gas safe, gonna be handy me thinks!!

have a good day all I'm gonna try and have one myself


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. Bloods 14.4 this morning  still not shaken this godawful cold and feeling worse than ever! But today funtimes shall be had!

But first jon7b is to finish my coffee 

hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Steff

snap sam woke at 3 felt awful tested was 15.6  in turn i managed to wake o/h who was not impressed as he up for work at 4 so he growled a few prefanities my way , then i went back to kip woke at 7 to 7.1 now feel ok grrr 

anyways have a gd day and get well soon , im away to take lad to school x


----------



## Steff

afternoon all hope everyone is well , got the council here at the moment ripping my old radiators out and replacing them arghh how very noisy im up in the spare room with computer out the way lol x


----------



## AlisonM

Bloods OK-ish at 7.3 this am, now 9.2. Had a bad night though with serious pins and needles in my feet and hands which is why I was still online at 01:30. Left foot now feels sort of numb. Been off the Gliclazide for a few days now and notice my numbers are creeping up again, haven't hit the teens at all so not too worried. Aunty's come to stay as well, just to add to the misery.


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, brrrrr it's getting cold, and heating still not on in office grrr!! maybe a brandy would warm me up?


----------



## falcon123

I will have a Laphroaig please; a simple combination of Barley, Water, and Yeast. The aroma of the peat smoke is ideal for bonfire night!


----------



## Steff

im soooo happy the postal strikes are called off


----------



## rossi_mac

falcon123 said:


> I will have a Laphroaig please; a simple combination of Barley, Water, and Yeast. The aroma of the peat smoke is ideal for bonfire night!



Ooh haven't had an Islay malt for well tooooo long! Good choice sir!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> im soooo happy the postal strikes are called off



Breaking news cheers Steff is it all sorted??


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Breaking news cheers Steff is it all sorted??



theres a "calming" period till after the xmas period, they will be a statement tomorrow at noon at the moment all the details are in embargo and cant be released just waiting to see what 6 o clock news says, at the mo o/h dnt know if it good or bad news .


----------



## rossi_mac

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers for that Alison, will have a good look later, I've emailed a lawn mower geek, think I'll send him a photo next time I see it in day light I'm not overly concerned, it look nice, just want to know if it would be worth getting serviced, hopefull it would be cheaper than buying a cheap new basic petrol one!



Woo Hoo That guy who was a lawnmower geek has come back and he reckons it's a 62-66 model so not as old as I thought!! Still he also wreckons it would be worth fixing up as I then might get into old lawn mowers and be amazed at what I can pick up at a good price!???? What?? Nah mate I just want to cut the flamin grass!!


----------



## tracey w

steff09 said:


> theres a "calming" period till after the xmas period, they will be a statement tomorrow at noon at the moment all the details are in embargo and cant be released just waiting to see what 6 o clock news says, at the mo o/h dnt know if it good or bad news .



thats good at the moment though surely, good news Steff


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> thats good at the moment though surely, good news Steff



yup tis good , least xmas wont be as bleak as ive been imagining


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I can safely say that the exibits are *almost* drool free. And I had lunch in the museum tavern - absolutely GREAT food even if it was a little busy in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had an awesome day. Utterly shattered but it was well worth it!!!!!! I brought myself a little Aztec keyring as a souvenir too


----------



## Steff

hey same jus reading other thread x well done 

do you have to work your time out at current job?


----------



## am64

Champagne on the house for sam Yahooooooo


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> hey same jus reading other thread x well done
> 
> do you have to work your time out at current job?



nope, i pretty much told them straight i start on monday and that was that! The contract is only for a months so I need to sit down and have serious talks with 'the place of unspoken evils' about the possibility of going back in december!

Thanks


----------



## Steff

drinks all round whoooooooooooo


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO drinks!
My friend from aus brought me a celebratory pint! It was ok with the pills, but I do feel kinda bloated and like i don't wanna eat anything

but it doesn't matter

CUZ IM A REAL ARCHAEOLOGIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> nope, i pretty much told them straight i start on monday and that was that! The contract is only for a months so I need to sit down and have serious talks with 'the place of unspoken evils' about the possibility of going back in december!
> 
> Thanks



sam what ever go for this job months work or not...you will be sooo happyx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> sam what ever go for this job months work or not...you will be sooo happyx



I'm so excited about starting. I can't wait! Though a little apprehensive as I think anyone would be,

KFC weren't impressed, but I don't care. Tomorrow is going to be hell, but again, I don't care. If I have to, I'll hand in a resignation tomorrow and if i have to go on the doll if the contract doesn't get renewed. 

I'm finally on my waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy *sings*

GOD I CANNOT STOP SMILING


----------



## am64

if necessary go on dole afterwards...i did as an architect and they really couldnt hassle me to get work as i was overqualified yet the dosh was very handy! i must give you a link to freelancer site where peeps need all sorts of stuff re writing, research,bloggers etc its american but world wide and i did get one commission from it
http://www.elance.com/p/landing/provider.html
ohh but i am so happy you're going get your fingernails dirty again!


----------



## Steff

reet im heading off to have a bath , catch you all later
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

nights all im whacked 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I think I'm gunna head to bed now too

Feel really crappy, hardly been able to eat any dinner cuz i feel so crap. Foot is yelling at me, probably cuz I was wearing converse all day. refusing to take another gabapentin though, trying to stick to 2 a day! I think some paramol will have to do!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off too. I think I'll try one of the sleeping pills they gave me.


----------



## rossi_mac

Night ladies

But it's friday the morrow one last hurdle till another shift on the house / garden! Is there no rest for the diseased??

On another note it would appear we may 'ave bed bugs grrr!


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone im so zZzzZZzZzzzZ been up since 04.30 , 

hope everyone is good , weekend tomorrow woooooooooooo x


----------



## falcon123

Morning - freezing today! I hope Rossi's people have turned on the heating. Think I will have "Excel Eyes" by the end of the day as trying to find the error in  ~185,000 item bill. Already split into three spreadsheets! Will need a (non-virtual) drink this evening. Have a good day!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, sat here with a coffee and not sure whether to eat breaffast or not. I fest so ill after eating breakfast uesterday.

I also need to make the decision as to whether to hand my notice in or not. I need a P45 really tp stop the bastards overtaking me...


----------



## rossi_mac

Frydee!!! 

Pub Lunch!! First for years!

Had 2 pints of amstel, and you know the best thing about that beer?

You can walk up to the bar and say quite clearly one pint of hamster please barman and they won't look at you strangly at all!! Well no more than usual!

Simple pleasures in life!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All.

Sitting down listening to *Equinoxe* by Jean Michel Jarre on the record player. 

BG is 4.6 and I can feel it droping. Am starving. Din dins will be on the table at 7.15 sharp and if the other half is late from the boozer guess who'll be eating theirs cold as I'll be asleep.

Right, a bit of catching up to do. Was busy last night and up early again, (BG 6.3 after a chineese last night) Grrr... I hate earlies.



rossi_mac said:


> Can't you do the gas stuff your self and just get it checked over by qualified person? I guess it's taking work away from them and you'll be hard pushed to find someone willing! Luckily our new neighbour is gas safe, gonna be handy me thinks!!



No Rossi. I haven't got the combustion or leak testing gear so will leave it to someone with insurance that I can sue. Going to get someone registered with www.checkatrade.co.uk - I've got the spare part they will need so just an hours labour.



salmonpuff said:


> I'm so excited about starting. I can't wait! Though a little apprehensive as I think anyone would be,
> 
> KFC weren't impressed, but I don't care. Tomorrow is going to be hell, but again, I don't care. If I have to, I'll hand in a resignation tomorrow and if i have to go on the doll if the contract doesn't get renewed.
> 
> I'm finally on my waaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy *sings*
> 
> GOD I CANNOT STOP SMILING



I'm really pleased for you.
Well done Sam!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

done my last shift at the hole

However I am sat here contemlating whether to resign or not. They've gotten it into their heads that I'll be coming back when the contract is finished...

I don't think I could contemplate going back into 'fast food' after being back in the field...

So, do I write an official resignation letter tonight????? Or do I wait until monday and I find out what exactly is going on????


----------



## AlisonM

There's a very, very
cold, wet doggy nose, sniffing
at my throbbing toes


----------



## Tezzz

Sam, I'd wait a bit.

Alison. Sorry to hear about your tootsies. Hope you can get it fixed soon. I stabbed my toe yesterday and half the block heard me swear.

As for doggies, a bloke got on my bus earlier today with a 'kin huge dog. Like a Shetland pony me thought. I wondered who takes who out for a drag..........


----------



## tracey w

Sam I agree with Tez. what will you do for money in another month? A job is a job even if its not that great hun.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tracey w said:


> Sam I agree with Tez. what will you do for money in another month? A job is a job even if its not that great hun.



problem being though that I'm already having tax issues thanks to my previous job...still no P45. I don't particularly want to be hugely taxed on this job aswell


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> problem being though that I'm already having tax issues thanks to my previous job...still no P45. I don't particularly want to be hugely taxed on this job aswell



Get in touch with the tax office. They don't bite. If you have your pay slips I'm sure they can help - they might be able to give you a tax code in lieu of P45 if you have wage slips.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Get in touch with the tax office. They don't bite. If you have your pay slips I'm sure they can help - they might be able to give you a tax code in lieu of P45 if you have wage slips.



They are proper nice. I'll give em a call on monday after i talk to the woman who has all my pay paperwork etc. atm, the tax office is giving me a tax code on a week1 basis or something wierd. Its normal for now, what it should be but i definitely need to talk to them when I start on monday, make sure they know that this one is my main source of income blah blah etc etc. I don't really understand the whole thing


----------



## Tezzz

Right, 

I'm now driving the cauldron (cooking din dins) so might not be back on tonight. It all depends on if the other half comes home from the pub pissed.

I've sinned and had a double (I measured it) Baileys with ice to correct the 3.8


----------



## shiv

i have a really weird pain in my back, i think it's my kidney?? it hurrrrts


----------



## am64

Right all ...its the weekend and im celebrating as i have today organised a 5 day break 22nd dec-27th dec in our favourite little wooden cabin on the Carew estary in Pembrokeshire, just me hubby and kids and dogs watching the tides and birdies well away from the crap of christmas and family obligations that do your brain in....we've been going there for 12 years and this was the first year we didnt make it in the summer...holidays with in laws...but we will have made it as we're going for Christmas XXXX hayhoooo


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey peeps, just in from "W"! Abit soaking bloody wet!

Am64, sounds fab!

How is everyone? x


----------



## Steff

evening all


----------



## AlisonM

Goodnight all. I'm off to beddybyes.


----------



## Steff

night alison tc xx


----------



## Steff

im away myself 

nigths all xxxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> Right all ...its the weekend and im celebrating as i have today organised a 5 day break 22nd dec-27th dec in our favourite little wooden cabin on the Carew estary in Pembrokeshire, just me hubby and kids and dogs watching the tides and birdies well away from the crap of christmas and family obligations that do your brain in....we've been going there for 12 years and this was the first year we didnt make it in the summer...holidays with in laws...but we will have made it as we're going for Christmas XXXX hayhoooo



have a fab time am nice to spend xmas away i bet 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, just back from pics, saw that one about the goats! Okay I'd say, but even better found a pub that has a guy with guitar/harmonica on friday nights 6-9!!! That's were I'll be next week Hope all had good week and if not working enjoy the weekend, I've got more chores to do tomorrow than is healthy!!


----------



## Steff

good morning peeps xxx


----------



## Tezzz

BG 5.7. At W now. Got three round trips to do before snack at 11.38.... Not feeling keen today as I think it's gonna be busy today...


----------



## AlisonM

It's awfully quiet in here today. Is everyone out there in the supermarket queue, or freezing digits off in the wintery sun? I've just been out and it's f-f-f-f-f-f-f-freeeeeeeeezing!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just got up BG 5.5 so yay for that. However, still no appetite. The saga of me vs the cold continues  gunna force down a small bowl of cornflakes after i have my morning coffee then head off into town to try and find a pair of cheap digging trousers - jeans arent the best, especially if it starts raining. Theres an army surplus shop by west quay that i'll pop into, see what they can do for me. Ordered myself a pair of fingerless gloves last night as well. They won't be here by monday but hopefully tuesday!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Where is everybody hiding??

I'm drinking coffee at W. 

I want something naughty... the vending machine is so enticing!!

Theee hours to go....


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning Tez, and crew,

Sorry only just surfaced, 12 hours in the land of noddy!!! Haven't done that for a while, It'll now take me a few hours to work out what I'm doing! Still 4.5 so levels good! 

Okay it's afternoon but only just


----------



## Steff

good afternoon everyone mwah xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope everyone having good day weather's been good here, looks worse tomorrow, when we plan to be in garden!?! Still a few more chores to do but I've spotted an open bottle of rouge


----------



## Steff

hellooo everyone just on before start the tea, got chilli tonight guna treat myself and have garlic bread aint had it in months  lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i must be feeling better! Just wolfed down some of the cold shephards pie that was in the fridge!! Mmmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hey everyone ,I hope you are all well and happy 
Hellooooo Twinnnnnnn when you come online  ((((hugs))))*


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all red wine going down well

Ann Marie! Hellooooo good to see you! 
Hope you are well diabetic wise and other!!


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hey everyone ,I hope you are all well and happy
> Hellooooo Twinnnnnnn when you come online  ((((hugs))))*



hi AM hows it going funnily enough was thinking of you today...have you moved down South yet?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all red wine going down well
> 
> Ann Marie! Hellooooo good to see you!
> Hope you are well diabetic wise and other!!



*Hello Ross ,I'm very well thank you . Working hard as usual ! How are things at your new house? All going well I hope . I've left Twin a pm as I see she isnt online at the moment .*


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> hi AM hows it going funnily enough was thinking of you today...have you moved down South yet?



*Hello am  no I haven't moved house yet officially , although I have only been home for 4 days the last few months . I'm really busy with work at the moment . How are you and your family? Well I hope? *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello Ross ,I'm very well thank you . Working hard as usual ! How are things at your new house? All going well I hope . I've left Twin a pm as I see she isnt online at the moment .*



Not too hard I hope, you need some me time remember!

She has been on today I think.

Yeah all good here thanks, busy busy too, and yes you're right the cats are bringing home little mice's to play with


----------



## am64

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hello am  no I haven't moved house yet officially , although I have only been home for 4 days the last few months . I'm really busy with work at the moment . How are you and your family? Well I hope? *



coolio son still having probs with broken hand though


----------



## shiv

fireworks!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hey everyone ,I hope you are all well and happy
> Hellooooo Twinnnnnnn when you come online  ((((hugs))))*



Aww I missed twin! (thank's for the tweet Rossi )

Hope you are well AM (((hugs))) back at you  xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pasta bake nearly ready followed by an evening of either nanoing (nearly at 15k words) or playing FFVII: Dirge of Cerberus (stupid lion boss just killed me grrrrrrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## shiv

does anyone have a cat and facebook? we've just discovered Catbook and Japhy our cat needs some friends!!


----------



## rossi_mac

wine long gone on the whisky now listening to the big fight! I wreckoned earler it would be over in round 8, coming to end of 6, maybe I should have put a bet on


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> does anyone have a cat and facebook? we've just discovered Catbook and Japhy our cat needs some friends!!



hello, yeah my cat has a catbook page


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> wine long gone on the whisky now listening to the big fight! I wreckoned earler it would be over in round 8, coming to end of 6, maybe I should have put a bet on



Rossi, where are you listening? I've been trying to find out how it's going!


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> does anyone have a cat and facebook? we've just discovered Catbook and Japhy our cat needs some friends!!



Sounds brill where is it??


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Rossi, where are you listening? I've been trying to find out how it's going!



Radio 5 on tinternet


----------



## katie

I want to WATCH it! damn greedy people, put it on normal TV.  I love boxing.

I think my meter is broken lol.  Felt funny earlier (about 7.30) and I was 7.8.  Just felt funny again and checked, i'm 7.8 again! crazy.


----------



## katie

Rossi I'll invite you to catbook


----------



## rossi_mac

Katie PLease dooooo

Northe' final round sounds good!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Katie PLease dooooo
> 
> Northe' final round sounds good!



invite sent!


----------



## rossi_mac

so now I'll be logging into facey twat duk yah and catb!? When will I be able to get my chores and job done!?? Cheers (I think) Katie


----------



## rossi_mac

By points  114/116/116 to 114/112/112   British heavy weight champion of the world DAVID HAYE


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> By points  114/116/116 to 114/112/112   British heavy weight champion of the world DAVID HAYE



That is one impressive achievement! Well done David!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Defo the big 7foot guy was wobbling on his feet in the final round!! 

I nearly forgot about this fight! on Friday I found a pub in town that shows all the sport but knew I'd never get there for it! Driving on a saturday night isn't advisable for me


Cheers Katie I didn't realise it was a facebook application was expecting an email thing!! 

Have you got your cat a tweet page too??? That seems a bit far even for me!!


----------



## shiv

katie said:


> hello, yeah my cat has a catbook page



ah! add me and my cat  siobhan murphy, my photo is me and a meerkat.

edit rossi i meant to say, if you search 'catbook' on facebook you can add the application then create a profile for your cat. i know it's sad but it's cute!


----------



## rossi_mac

Set a page up for my two pussy's 

there are 327 of you??!!!!


----------



## shiv

327 of me?! shall i just add you instead?? is that easier??


----------



## rossi_mac

I have no idea how many of me there are!!?? 

I think I've got some walls up I'lll PM you my email addy it may be easier that way I think?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Defo the big 7foot guy was wobbling on his feet in the final round!!
> 
> I nearly forgot about this fight! on Friday I found a pub in town that shows all the sport but knew I'd never get there for it! Driving on a saturday night isn't advisable for me
> 
> 
> Cheers Katie I didn't realise it was a facebook application was expecting an email thing!!
> 
> Have you got your cat a tweet page too??? That seems a bit far even for me!!



YAY! go haye.

No, im not quite that sad Ross  have you set up your cat's page?


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> ah! add me and my cat  siobhan murphy, my photo is me and a meerkat.
> 
> edit rossi i meant to say, if you search 'catbook' on facebook you can add the application then create a profile for your cat. i know it's sad but it's cute!



I shall add you now.  Or attempt too


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I shall add you now.  Or attempt too



If you have probs (which you won't cause your sober!) Shiv has added me so go that route?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> If you have probs (which you won't cause your sober!) Shiv has added me so go that route?



haha found her 

I will try to add your cats now!


----------



## katie

what are you cats called? haha im not sue how to find them


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I think it may be bed time

15,522 words of nanowrimo done and dusted and my ADVENTURE HASNT EVEN PROPERLY BEGUN! SHE IS EATING BREAKFAST AFTER BEING IN A COMA FOR THREE DAYS! HOW BORING!!!!!!!!! I think I need to kill someone off....hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shiv

katie said:


> haha found her
> 
> I will try to add your cats now!



are you sure you found me? i haven't had a friend request...!


----------



## rossi_mac

Thats a lot of words sam I wreckon I could write ten If I thought about it, no sorry if I didn't think about it!

I've sent requests for my cats to be friends with Japhy, Katie sorry I've forgotten what your rain worshipping cat is called!

PS I'm dust got chores in the morning!!


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> are you sure you found me? i haven't had a friend request...!



oh noo, it says 'friendship requested'!  and it's definitely you because you posted on Rossi's page


----------



## katie

He's called Toby Duncan


----------



## shiv

sorry that was me being a tech-idiot, friendededed you!


----------



## shiv

awww Sweep? that was what Japhy was called when we adopted him from the RSPCA!


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> awww Sweep? that was what Japhy was called when we adopted him from the RSPCA!



sweep was the mechanical dog of the household when I lived with my friends at uni


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx

did anyone watch the boxing last night ? was brilliant


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I sinned badly last night. Burger, chips and booze. My friend came down for an unexpected visit and we went out on the lash.

BG 5.7.

*The Concerts In China* LP by Jean Michel Jarre is on the record player.....


----------



## Steff

morning Tez i wont tell if you dont lol, seems my stomach pains have died down now tez nd im not feeling half as bad thank goodness


----------



## Tezzz

You poor thing Steff... Keep fightin' hun...

I'm at a loss.. you shouldn't be suffering with the Metformin.

Has your diabetes team suggested other options? I know you're keen to try the Byetta. If they are still stalling you ask for a second opinion, even if it means a long bus or train ride to get it.

I know Insulin treatment is the last resort but have you considered that?


----------



## Steff

I spoke to a close friend in here not long ago about insulin and i was really tempted to ask but then when i got to see the GP i was to nervous grr. I know it aint been a week yet so i should really give it a good go before i go limping off to the doc whinging , like i say tbh yesterday and this morning i have been ok


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr chilly! Its so cold today! I'm sat here shivering, feet cold, cant get warm brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Got the heater on but its not helping!


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr chilly! Its so cold today! I'm sat here shivering, feet cold, cant get warm brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Got the heater on but its not helping!



Have you got a washing up bowl? If you do, empty it... 

Fill it with warm water and shove your feet in..

If you're still cold then get Matty to bring the duvet off the bed...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Have you got a washing up bowl? If you do, empty it...
> 
> Fill it with warm water and shove your feet in..
> 
> If you're still cold then get Matty to bring the duvet off the bed...



yeeeeeees we do have a washing up bowl. I might try that later.

The duvet will br brought down later on when I watch Final Fantasy Advent Children.

I'll have to turn the heater off soon though, its eating the electric


----------



## AlisonM

Brunch. A train smash (so called cos it looks like a disaster on the plate). Grilled everything though, sausage, bacon, toms. mushrooms, a spoonful of baked beans, one tiny sliver of black pudding and a slice of wholemeal toast. All washed down with about a pint of tea.


----------



## AlisonM

A little bit of doggerel, with absolutely no apologies to Pam Ayres.

There's a little dog I know,
Staring up at me,
Watching every move I make,
Hoping for some tea.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> A little bit of doggerel, with absolutely no apologies to Pam Ayres.
> 
> There's a little dog I know,
> Staring up at me,
> Watching every move I make,
> Hoping for some tea.



He's pleading with those doleful eyes,
And acting all neglected,
He'd rather eat my sausages
Than the Chum that he's rejected!


----------



## katie

watch out guys, my mum is doing DIY 

http://twitpic.com/orczi


----------



## AlisonM

Alison said:
			
		

> A little bit of doggerel, with absolutely no apologies to Pam Ayres.
> 
> There's a little dog I know,
> Staring up at me,
> Watching every move I make,
> Hoping for some tea.





Northerner said:


> He's pleading with those doleful eyes,
> And acting all neglected,
> He'd rather eat my sausages
> Than the Chum that he's rejected!



SHE's a shameless little beggar,
Her conscience knows no bounds,
She'll tell you that she's starving,
Though she's eaten pounds and pounds.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

still bloody cold!

BGs finally below 10 but I'm bloody starving! At 8.3 so I might nibble on a couple of biscuits and inject for them. Funny thing is, I feel so much better within myself today, just an irritating cough!!!

But hey, at least watching Advent Children has inspired me to write more this evening YAY!

Right plan: tea with a couple of biscuits, wash up, tidy (AGAIN!), write a bit, dinner


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> still bloody cold!
> 
> BGs finally below 10 but I'm bloody starving! At 8.3 so I might nibble on a couple of biscuits and inject for them. Funny thing is, I feel so much better within myself today, just an irritating cough!!!
> 
> But hey, at least watching Advent Children has inspired me to write more this evening YAY!
> 
> Right plan: tea with a couple of biscuits, wash up, tidy (AGAIN!), write a bit, dinner



I'm freezng, had the heating on all day   And i'm also still ill, only a bit, but it's very annoying 

Think I have a similar plan!  Need to tidy my room AGAIN - always seem to be cleaning it urgh.  Hope those levels stay down for you hun x


----------



## Steff

early evening all, bad day today family stuff just back im totally frozen brrrr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I can't be bothered to do anymore housework...seriously. Mum just made me think after saying something about matt. I've just had a rant over on LJ about it. I'm just being stupid I know. But we've been together 2 years and I haven't met his parents yet...I'm probably being stupid but I can't help feeling that he's either ashamed of me or scared of what his parents will think or maybe that he's trying to protect me? (the stories he's told me about his childhood...maybe thats the reason...)

I know my parents don't like him very much - but they ALWAYS make me think like this. It's as if they're trying to get in the way of things.......


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> SHE's a shameless little beggar,
> Her conscience knows no bounds,
> She'll tell you that she's starving,
> Though she's eaten pounds and pounds.



She likes to show affection,
But I'm sure the day will come
When the slobbery tongue that licks my face
Will just have licked her bum!


----------



## am64

Large one please north...just cleaned out freezer
Lovin the poetry today and your pic alison!!


----------



## Steff

hi cuz  xxxx


----------



## am64

oh nooo one the meerkats just died on meerkat manor i hate these nature problems...snuff movies!!


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hi cuz  xxxx



hi sweetie how are you today..feeling better it seems XX


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi sweetie how are you today..feeling better it seems XX



yup 2day was fine so zseems like i might be gettins used been week 2morrow so fingers crossed


big job the freezer then hun??


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> yup 2day was fine so zseems like i might be gettins used been week 2morrow so fingers crossed
> 
> 
> big job the freezer then hun??



nahhh but very over frosted and full of left overs from god only knows when  so had stacks to defrost and throw out...all cos The housing association are replacing the kitchen Yeahhhh finally after 3 years of badgering! had to choose colours etc the other day...so thought id better get cleaning

your doing good with dealing with new meds regieme hopefully things are settling down Xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> nahhh but very over frosted and full of left overs from god only knows when  so had stacks to defrost and throw out...all cos The housing association are replacing the kitchen Yeahhhh finally after 3 years of badgering! had to choose colours etc the other day...so thought id better get cleaning
> 
> your doing good with dealing with new meds regieme hopefully things are settling down Xx



lol good on them 3 yrs blimey, we had all that last year the freezer door was not even closing was that bad , ended up my dad said get yourself a new forst free one and we did no probs ever since


----------



## am64

well we dont use it that much really ! and i want a dishwasher when kitchen done. Also washmachine on way out maybe...but thats about 15 years old and amazingly good seems senors arent working properly so may need new one...so new fridge well down on esstial list at mo


----------



## Steff

well for our xmas pressie last yr dad said get yourself a new washer and oven lol, so we did , only thing i want is dishwasher im sick of being that in this house and id like sumit to do it for me lol


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> She likes to show affection,
> But I'm sure the day will come
> When the slobbery tongue that licks my face
> Will just have licked her bum!



Like every other doggy,
She has her favourite smells
In dead fish, cow poo and baby sick
Her little nose just revels.

Oh yuck!

Keep em coming.


----------



## Steff

lol thats my jacket pototoes in the bin


----------



## am64

keep it up !! this could be the longest on going poem ever!! lovin it


----------



## Steff

reet bk after 7 peeps kid to bath and o/h to feed

X


----------



## am64

have funXX


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> keep it up !! this could be the longest on going poem ever!! lovin it



Feel free to join in. The more the merrier.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, had lunch outside today in a tee shirt! Neighbours probably think I'm mad! But I was working up a sweat in the garden man!!

Still day's work done so I'll have a large dram please bartender'

Steff hope you get yourself sorted, I think you're right to try and give it at least a week before going back to quack, but maybe you can phone someone from your team in the meantime?

Sam, Parents often spell trouble! If you're that cold is it worth going for a walk to warm up!??

Katie - Your mum sounds like she's having a good weekend?! Hedge trimmer now drilling, keep well back!

Alison/Northe, good writing partnership there!!


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All.

Sam, sorry to hear what your parents think of Matt... I met him when you moved and I think he's a very nice person.

I like the poems... Keep em going.... Can one of you do on about "A brain dead dog called Clement" for me. He's French and loves bones and taking me for draggies...?

I went and got a new keyboard for the pooter as the old one is terrible to type on.

It's wireless so I can type with it on my lap instead of hunched over the table like Quasimodo.... I think I've got used to where the keys are already as I'm not looking away from the screen.

BG 5.3, wondered if I was very low as starving.... Looks like no pud tonight (my rule is generally <5.0 = pud)... Other half is driving the cauldron tonight... there's Pork medalions on the skillet tonight. I've got to do the gravy...

Laters all...

PS... *Sweet Like Chocolate *by Shanks and Bigfoot is on the jukebox....


----------



## Steff

[QUOTE=rossi_mac 


Steff hope you get yourself sorted, I think you're right to try and give it at least a week before going back to quack, but maybe you can phone someone from your team in the meantime?

cheers rossi thats the best idea i think


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, had lunch outside today in a tee shirt! Neighbours probably think I'm mad! But I was working up a sweat in the garden man!!
> 
> Katie - Your mum sounds like she's having a good weekend?! Hedge trimmer now drilling, keep well back!



crazy man!

Yeah I think she's gone crazy! it's ok, she's back where she belongs now.  Making soup in the kitchen


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Like every other doggy,
> She has her favourite smells
> In dead fish, cow poo and baby sick
> Her little nose just revels.
> 
> Oh yuck!
> 
> Keep em coming.



She likes to go out for a walk 
And squat beside a tree
But guess who scoops the poopie up?
You've guessed correct - it's me!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have just read a scene in American Psycho that seriously just made me retch...its more graphic than the film...


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> She likes to go out for a walk
> And squat beside a tree
> But guess who scoops the poopie up?
> You've guessed correct - it's me!!!



My dog barks so loudly
he wont leave me alone
I can't eat my dinner in peace,
or even pick up the phone 

(this isnt a poem, it's a true story )


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> My dog barks so loudly
> he wont leave me alone
> I can't eat my dinner in peace,
> or even pick up the phone
> 
> (this isnt a poem, it's a true story )



My dog used to growl and snarl
If I tried to take her biscuit,
She was just a tiny little thing
But I never thought I'd risk it!


----------



## shiv

salmonpuff said:


> I have just read a scene in American Psycho that seriously just made me retch...its more graphic than the film...



i want to read it now  i get sickly fascinated by disgusting things.


----------



## am64

ok folks the doggy poem in full ....so far

There's a little dog I know,
Staring up at me,
Watching every move I make,
Hoping for some tea. 

He's pleading with those doleful eyes,
And acting all neglected,
He'd rather eat my sausages
Than the Chum that he's rejected! 

SHE's a shameless little beggar,
Her conscience knows no bounds,
She'll tell you that she's starving,
Though she's eaten pounds and pounds.

She likes to show affection,
But I'm sure the day will come
When the slobbery tongue that licks my face
Will just have licked her bum!

Like every other doggy,
She has her favourite smells
In dead fish, cow poo and baby sick
Her little nose just revels.

She likes to go out for a walk 
And squat beside a tree
But guess who scoops the poopie up?
You've guessed correct - it's me!!! 

My dog barks so loudly
he wont leave me alone
I can't eat my dinner in peace,
or even pick up the phone

My dog used to growl and snarl
If I tried to take her biscuit,
She was just a tiny little thing
But I never thought I'd risk it!

brill should you put it as new thread for all those not comming in the pubXXX


----------



## katie

Ive just come in here to moan.  Ive had a 'cold' all week and my tonsils have been swallon.  But they really hurt tonight  pretty sure it's tonsillitis because I used to get it alot about 2 years ago now.  I only went to the doctors last week and hate going there all the time   Someone hand me the anti-biotics so I don't have to go 

I'm just going to pray it goes away!


----------



## Steff

while your praying pray for the twins to be booted off x factor


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> while your praying pray for the twins to be booted off x factor



I seriously will add that in.  Any other requests whilst i'm down on my knees?

(keep it clean please!)


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I seriously will add that in.  Any other requests whilst i'm down on my knees?
> 
> (keep it clean please!)



pmfslll glad you added that in bracketts or northe might have had to intervene


----------



## rossi_mac

Ladies behave! By putting that in brackets you've made us all think of allsorts!

You could add the twins get booted off and get run over by a bus!

Sorry should have said hope you get over this cold thing and get some drugs onboard! (try ebay?)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> i want to read it now  i get sickly fascinated by disgusting things.



seriously...its just wrong!

You know the scene in the film where he kills that hobo and his dog? Well its described in even more sickening detail......and that poor dog...its not just kicked to death...*shudder* I actually dig want to vomit...i have such a vivid imagination jeez


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> pmfslll glad you added that in bracketts or northe might have had to intervene



haha 



rossi_mac said:


> Ladies behave! By putting that in brackets you've made us all think of allsorts!
> 
> You could add the twins get booted off and get run over by a bus!
> 
> Sorry should have said hope you get over this cold thing and get some drugs onboard! (try ebay?)



Well I thought of all sorts after writing it and thought I better put that in brackets 

lol reckon I could get some dodgy anti-biotic from the internet?? worth a try 

I'm feeling really shit now, it's the first diabetes related thing that's got me feeling down for ages, grr   (it's related because since getting diabetes Ive had more colds and tonsillitis!).


----------



## rossi_mac

reminds me of a stephen king book/film where the nut case kidnaps someone and chops off their foot in the film, in the book it was much more gruesome I think they used a sledge hammer again and again to batter their foot soooo much! (book much better!!)


----------



## katie

katie said:


> I'm feeling really shit now, it's the first diabetes related thing that's got me feeling down for ages, grr



actually second, which is why it's got me down URGH. ehem anyway...

That film is very sick!/good.  I can imagine the book would be difficult to read


----------



## Steff

dam katie you did not pray hard enuff


----------



## twinnie

i have been teetotal for ten years after the x factor i need a large vodka


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i have been teetotal for ten years after the x factor i need a large vodka



im the same but please some one pour me a humumgous barcardi and coke


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> reminds me of a stephen king book/film where the nut case kidnaps someone and chops off their foot in the film, in the book it was much more gruesome I think they used a sledge hammer again and again to batter their foot soooo much! (book much better!!)



LOL i was thinking that about american psycho hahahaa. Much better than the film. But I still love the film...after all...christian bale. Mmmmm


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> actually second, which is why it's got me down URGH. ehem anyway...



Sorry to hear that Katie, don't hit the booze!, hope you're not on your knees still anyway

You tried any weirdy beardy stuff alternative medicine no idea myself what does what but might be worth looking for something that may help, rescue remedies?



salmonpuff said:


> LOL i was thinking that about american psycho hahahaa. Much better than the film. But I still love the film...after all...christian bale. Mmmmm



I was amazed I could comment on reading a book and watching the film!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry to hear that Katie, don't hit the booze!, hope you're not on your knees still anyway
> 
> You tried any weirdy beardy stuff alternative medicine no idea myself what does what but might be worth looking for something that may help, rescue remedies?



hehe.

Yeah I tried honey and lemon, which worked on monday but think it's gone past that stage!! It hurts so badly now i'm actually contemplating going to bed


----------



## Steff

katie try   juice of carrot, radish, spinach, (your choice) continuously for 3 months early in the morning just before eating your breakfast.


----------



## rossi_mac

gargle with vodka


----------



## katie

thanks guys 

This may be a record...

goodnight  xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> thanks guys
> 
> This may be a record...
> 
> goodnight  xx



I don't believe you!

But good night anyway I'm off soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, bedtime!!! i have to be up at 6

gnite aaaaalllllllllllllll


----------



## Steff

nights katie sleep well 



x
x


----------



## Steff

im heading off to night sam rossi and any lurkers 


tc xxx


----------



## AlisonM

Early night for me too. Doctor in the am.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, looks like I'm the first one here, I'll help myself to a large vodka! Serious nerves.

Bloods 10.9 so better than yesterday at least. Still...not hungry...how can anyone eat at this time of the morning. Better force myself too though...


----------



## Steff

good mornign all 

good luck sam 

good luck ali at docs xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right im off to find the place...im not due to start til 8.30am but I have no idea where Im going  better to be stupidly early right?


----------



## Steff

id say so sam better then been stupidly late i guess x make a good impression on first day x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.

Another fun filled day ahead....

Strong coffee please.... Brain needs engaging.


----------



## shiv

i'm off to Paris tomorrow until friday 

and i've just found tickets for ?15 return bham - london on the 21st so i am sorely tempted to come to the meet up - but i'm worried that if i do that, we'll get the call to move to gloucester the week before or something! (we are literally waiting on the CRBs clearing then we can move down there)


----------



## Steff

hi all


shiv hope u have great time x


----------



## falcon123

Best have a coffee rather than a pint. Lots of work to do before all the servers go down at 17:00 for a serious update Time for the non-virtual pint afterwards!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Checking in for my virual pint now! I am done for the day! YEEEHAAAA!!!! 8am to 12.30, not bad innit? 

Make mine a G&T please, and I'll have a picked egg xx

How is everyone?


----------



## Steff

HEY LOU ALL GOOD TY YOU ?

ill have a scotch egg seen as your having pickle


----------



## am64

falcon123 said:


> Best have a coffee rather than a pint. Lots of work to do before all the servers go down at 17:00 for a serious update Time for the non-virtual pint afterwards!!!



servers going down...where every where or just where you are

sorry hi folks only recently got up...up 2x in night with son with broken hand in considerable pain...not due in hospital till friday...had to get daughter in college for 9am with huge portfollio as she is submitting it to Oxford Uni this week and is soooo stressed out....so i thought id catch up whilst SWBH still asleep....when will his hand stop hurting!!! maybe back at A&E tonight
need a large one...again ....im becoming a virtual alcoholic


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> servers going down...where every where or just where you are
> 
> sorry hi folks only recently got up...up 2x in night with son with broken hand in considerable pain...not due in hospital till friday...had to get daughter in college for 9am with huge portfollio as she is submitting it to Oxford Uni this week and is soooo stressed out....so i thought id catch up whilst SWBH still asleep....when will his hand stop hurting!!! maybe back at A&E tonight
> need a large one...again ....im becoming a virtual alcoholic



alright cuz mwah hugs for you .


*pours am a very largeeeeeeeeee voddy* xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> alright cuz mwah hugs for you .
> 
> 
> *pours am a very largeeeeeeeeee voddy* xx



thats cuz needed that ...i feel bad moaning esp.when you read all the stuff the parents here have to deal with...but Im getting 3 hrs kip then up for 1hr then 3 hrs kip and up for 1hr now i have a headache....pass the bottle please bartender X


----------



## AlisonM

I wonder how Sam's doing?


----------



## Steff

yes hope she is loving it


----------



## falcon123

No worries just our company ones!


----------



## Sugarbum

steff09 said:


> HEY LOU ALL GOOD TY YOU ?
> 
> ill have a scotch egg seen as your having pickle



Yeah good ta, and everyone else?

I bet sam is freezing her bits off out on a dig!

Steff, love your new profile picture- but you are making me feel cold!

Is there nothing on the duke box??


----------



## am64

back again for quick slurp  huge mountain of wash up to do xxx but hubbys gonna pick up daughter and do shopping...phew when i feel like this i hate driving x


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Yeah good ta, and everyone else?
> 
> I bet sam is freezing her bits off out on a dig!
> 
> Steff, love your new profile picture- but you are making me feel cold!
> 
> Is there nothing on the duke box??




LOL sorry lou it is cold tho im only continuing the theme xx


----------



## Steff

hi peeps

on the menu tonight we have jkt pots with tuna no mayo and no butter boo hoo i can have a small knob on there so im guna surely i can (please diabetic god)


----------



## AlisonM

Chicken Fajitas, with guacamole* and tomato salsa*, no sour cream though.

*Home made so I know what's in it.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Chicken Fajitas, with guacamole* and tomato salsa*, no sour cream though.
> 
> *Home made so I know what's in it.



should i not have tuna then


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> should i not have tuna then



Que?

That's what I'm having muchacha. You have tuna if that's what you fancy.


----------



## katie

I gave in and went to the docs, so I have my anti-biotics now 


How is everyone today? x


----------



## sofaraway

evening 

you poorly katie?


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> evening
> 
> you poorly katie?



hey nikki, you alright?

Yeah ive had swallon tonsills all week and it was reeaally painful last night, i went to bed at 10.30  hehe.  So I got an emergency appointment today


----------



## rossi_mac

I'll say afternoon (as still at work) all

Glad you got the gear Katie now get them down ya and get fixed quick!

Feeling cold, high with burning eyes! But as mondays go this one is pretty darn groovy!!

Nikki, I hope you're not too cold re heating saga! I wonder what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## sofaraway

I've put my bed socks on but I'm warm enough for the moment, good excuse to snuggle up in bed early with a hot water bottle. 

I've had a sore throat since about tuesday but hasn't got any worse. hope the antibiotics help you feel better

long left before you can leave rossi?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I'll say afternoon (as still at work) all
> 
> Glad you got the gear Katie now get them down ya and get fixed quick!
> 
> Feeling cold, high with burning eyes! But as mondays go this one is pretty darn groovy!!
> 
> Nikki, I hope you're not too cold re heating saga! I wonder what tomorrow will bring!



Will do rossi 

Why are your eyes burning?  mine were at the beginning of the week and I just guessed it was to do with the illness?!

Nikki, just saw about the heating, you poor thing!  hope you've got a hot water bottle or two x


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> I've put my bed socks on but I'm warm enough for the moment, good excuse to snuggle up in bed early with a hot water bottle.
> 
> I've had a sore throat since about tuesday but hasn't got any worse. hope the antibiotics help you feel better
> 
> long left before you can leave rossi?



oops messages crossed 

thanks, im sure they'll do the job.  I thought it would go away but last night OUCH!! had to go to the docs.  Hope yuors clears up without the need for a visit to the drs.


----------



## rossi_mac

heading for train in a couple of mins home to heat hopefully!!
(also got thick socks on found them in a pair of site boots in the corner of the office not pleasant!!)

My eyes burn up now and again, I used to think it's after being high, I've been up to 10 this afternoon, but also strain my eyes drawing linework on AutoCAD at work, so no idea what it is really! Just one of my "things"!! 

Catchyou later girls!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> heading for train in a couple of mins home to heat hopefully!!
> (also got thick socks on found them in a pair of site boots in the corner of the office not pleasant!!)
> 
> My eyes burn up now and again, I used to think it's after being high, I've been up to 10 this afternoon, but also strain my eyes drawing linework on AutoCAD at work, so no idea what it is really! Just one of my "things"!!
> 
> Catchyou later girls!



I was just wondering whether I was high, but I can't remember now.  My eyes definitely dry up when i'm high.  I wear contacts and they become really uncomfortable!

catch you later ross x


----------



## sofaraway

Hope so too am too busy to be ill! 
Have you been able to go to work? 

Where abouts is your train arriving in to for the meet? My journey is going to take twice as long due to engineering works


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> Hope so too am too busy to be ill!
> Have you been able to go to work?
> 
> Where abouts is your train arriving in to for the meet? My journey is going to take twice as long due to engineering works



Ive only had one day of work since becoming ill  so yeah I made it in   I did feel awful though.

My train goes to Waterloo.  Northe is getting the same one.  I'm not sure how we are getting to BM from there.


----------



## sofaraway

http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2

You can either walk 25 mins or get on the tube. 
Instead of taking 40 mins it's gonna take me 1 hour 20.

I've got my clinic appointment thursday, bit nervous about it


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2
> 
> You can either walk 25 mins or get on the tube.
> Instead of taking 40 mins it's gonna take me 1 hour 20.
> 
> I've got my clinic appointment thursday, bit nervous about it



Cool, thanks for the link!  I guess we will get the tube.  Ouch, whereabouts in london are you?

aw why are you nervous? you HbA1c was amazing


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OHMYGOD

I AM SO TIRED BUT I JUST LOVE MY JOB SO SO MUCH!

I'm working at Tudor House in Southampton til Weds (Northe, we mentioned the work stuff behind the walls the other day? Well thats where I am!) There's no archaeology, we're basically just clearing stuff for the builders - LAME! But on wednesday I'm at a side in Portswood though i have no idea where that is! And there's like Bronze Age and Romano British Stuff there apparenly. But there is a HUGE possibility of being kept on as the unit is very very small (like 6 diggers!) and we have 10 trenches to get done in a month so er...yeah. And apparently theres another site in the pipeline and I am going to BEG to be kept on if I have to

I LOVE MY JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM COVERED IN MUD AND MY NEW FREE FAIR OF BOOTS HAVE RUBBED MY HEELS SO BADLY BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER!

Find of the day - a dead wasp. I think I accidently mattocked or troweled the poor thing to death 

and I was really warm til I stopped at afternoon tea break...then my fingers got cold!


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant Sam! Really really chuffed for you! Tudor House! And Portswood - that's just up the road from me, wonder whereabouts exactly?


----------



## sofaraway

Glad to hear that you had a good day sam, you deserve things to go right for you. How were the blood sugars with all the work?

I don't know I am always a bit nervous about going, I think it might be coz I had some bad experiences in the past. but I love my team now. Hoping to sort my exercise out, I just can't get it right,


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Brilliant Sam! Really really chuffed for you! Tudor House! And Portswood - that's just up the road from me, wonder whereabouts exactly?



Theres apparently a big lot of construction going on for orchard homes? Its at that site. Though I have absolutely no idea where that is


----------



## Steff

hi just saying get well soon to katie and sam im so plzd u enjoying job hun 


bk in abit got to trott down to shop and get toothpaste lol, (yes im that hungry)


----------



## AlisonM

It couldn't happen to a nicer person Sam. I'm so glad for you.


----------



## falcon123

Well the servers are all on the way up. Now I have to decide if it is the beer or the train first!


----------



## katie

Glad you had a good day sam, so glad you finally got the job you wanted 



falcon123 said:


> Well the servers are all on the way up. Now I have to decide if it is the beer or the train first!



BEER!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Let me tell you, conversations on archaeological sites are WIERD. And the language is foul. As I was trying to demolish a wall (with a SLEDGEHAMMER) the language coming out of my mouth was unholy!!!!!!!!

And I found out today that Phil Harding of Time Team fame used to build models professionally and never wanted to be an archaeologist!!!!!!!!

Anyone know any good ideas for cleansing a thermos? My thermos makes my tea taste of mould...its gross


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Long time since I've been in here. Just a quick line to say hello really. I'm in the middle of cracking on with some notes from an old lecture power point and I'm nearly done! On a bit of a downer seeing as I rediscovered that I am pathetic at what is the bread and butter of science - calculations. I managed somehow to get 30% on my first piece of work. At least I have a chance to re do the work and I'll be getting onto the lecturer for some help I think. To end on a good note I have an insulin fridge in my room. Well, theoretically an insulin fridge. Practise is somewhat different as it is filled with fifteen three hundred and thirty mililtre cans of Carlsberg Export. Migth have one when I'm done with these notes and decide to crack on with some more work.

Tom


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> Anyone know any good ideas for cleansing a thermos? My thermos makes my tea taste of mould...its gross



A little bicarb should do it. Put it in your flask with a cup of water and give it a good shake then take the top off and leave it sitting over night. Failing that, do the same with a drop of washing up liquid and some lemon juice. Either way, give it a good rinse in the morning and it should be fine. Some of that baby bottle stuff (Milton?) might work too.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> A little bicarb should do it. Put it in your flask with a cup of water and give it a good shake then take the top off and leave it sitting over night. Failing that, do the same with a drop of washing up liquid and some lemon juice. Either way, give it a good rinse in the morning and it should be fine. Some of that baby bottle stuff (Milton?) might work too.



Someone suggested putting alcohol in it and setting fire to it 

Its been tasting like mould for months...so I'm wondering if its beyond saving?


----------



## shiv

Tom Hreben said:


> To end on a good note I have an insulin fridge in my room. Well, theoretically an insulin fridge. Practise is somewhat different as it is filled with fifteen three hundred and thirty mililtre cans of Carlsberg Export. Migth have one when I'm done with these notes and decide to crack on with some more work.
> 
> Tom



lol. when i was at uni (dropped out after 1 year) i got told that as a diabetic i was entitled to claim from the university as i was technically disabled. found out all i got was a mini fridge, which i already had


----------



## AlisonM

If you have ?20 to spare, wend your way to Argos an invest it in this flask set. I use mine every day.


----------



## twinnie

hello all its freezing in scotland so i will have a large hot choccy {i wish}


----------



## AlisonM

twinnie said:


> hello all its freezing in scotland so i will have a large hot choccy {i wish}



It sure is! Brrrrr. Brass monkeys in fact.


----------



## Steff

evening all xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i have sores on my heels from my boot!

WHAT THE HELL DO I DO? they really hurt 

Plus i am 1.6 right now  and a bit scared but it dont matter cuz i have dextose

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

HAPPY ME!


----------



## AlisonM

Gel plasters!


----------



## Steff

Ali how was tea


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Gel plasters!



How much are they? I have elastoplast normal ones atm

i think i need t break my boots in a bit


----------



## katie

I would say try bicarb too! works every time


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> How much are they? I have elastoplast normal ones atm
> 
> i think i need t break my boots in a bit



Boots stock a couple of brands. They cost, but it would worth it, till you get those boots beaten into submission.


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> Ali how was tea



Great, I really enjoyed it, and got to eat in peace cos the mutt doesn't like chillies.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Boots stock a couple of brands. They cost, but it would worth it, till you get those boots beaten into submission.



Hmmm, I think I might invest in some. Tomorrow I'll be wearing 3 pairs of socks and about 7 plasters on each foot i think!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning everyone. I have tea yay. Its also way too early! Heels hurting like anything today...no time to get gel plasters on the way too work, so I'll have to suffer again today 

also wearing 2 pairs of socks...my feet feel kinda suffocated. But if it cushions them a bit til I can get new socks then I guess thats a good thing?


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone hope everyones well x


----------



## Tezzz

Sugarbum said:


> Is there nothing on the duke box??



*Let Me Entertain You* by Robbie Williams. Followed by *Paranoid *by Black Sabbath...



rossi_mac said:


> My eyes burn up now and again, I used to think it's after being high, I've been up to 10 this afternoon, but also strain my eyes drawing linework on AutoCAD at work, so no idea what it is really! Just one of my "things"!!



Rossi, have you considered getting some glasses for using the computer? If you use one at work then you are entitled to get glasses paid for by your employer.



salmonpuff said:


> OHMYGODI AM SO TIRED BUT I JUST LOVE MY JOB SO SO MUCH!



I wish I did... New roadworks for another week... on diversion.... Grrrr.

BG 5.9 this morning. Must kick my asrse into gear... Breakfast, opticians and *W*...


----------



## Steff

brrr brass monkeys im typing with my gloves on lol xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> *
> Rossi, have you considered getting some glasses for using the computer? If you use one at work then you are entitled to get glasses paid for by your employer.*


*

So I'd have to buy them!

I got my eyes tested recently for a DVLA medical, better than 20:20 in one eye ? and 20:20 in the other! I guess that doesn't mean much if I'm  having issues, but would they help? I think I'll try and sit back and take more breaks for now and see how it goes, cheers for tips Tez.


Hope everyone else good need to knuckle down catch you later.*


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> So I'd have to buy them!
> 
> I got my eyes tested recently for a DVLA medical, better than 20:20 in one eye ? and 20:20 in the other! I guess that doesn't mean much if I'm  having issues, but would they help? I think I'll try and sit back and take more breaks for now and see how it goes, cheers for tips Tez.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else good need to knuckle down catch you later.



hey rossi my eyes hurt when using auto cad aswell!! if you need any drawing doing/design/planning permission Im ya Gal


----------



## Steff

mornign cuz u okies xxxx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> mornign cuz u okies xxxx



yep much better today...went to bed at 7.30 after a large vodka slept till 11.30 when our ancient dog woke me up!!! son got up aswell so re did hand then slept through till 8am...already walked dogs taken daughter to college and home and son still asleep!! so enjoying the peace Its a really grubby day here today  ...hows you?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep much better today...went to bed at 7.30 after a large vodka slept till 11.30 when our ancient dog woke me up!!! son got up aswell so re did hand then slept through till 8am...already walked dogs taken daughter to college and home and son still asleep!! so enjoying the peace Its a really grubby day here today  ...hows you?



yup im fine and dandy hun xx


----------



## am64

good stuff the meds all settled down??? this time last week you were in PAIN!


----------



## Steff

yesss all settled hun ty for asking 

im just watching dr chris on this morning talking about a pandemin over xmas r.e the flus


----------



## am64

oh they are such a wind up...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> oh they are such a wind up...



hes basically saying media hypes it all up  tell us sumit we dont know


----------



## am64

true...hey im thinking i must change the avator (piccie) its a bit much in the morning!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> true...hey im thinking i must change the avator (piccie) its a bit much in the morning!!



lol well u know how to do it now so change away


----------



## am64

ummm have to check out my piccies..catch ya later !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ummm have to check out my piccies..catch ya later !!



laters hun 

x


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternooon peeps help me stay sane!(spelling??) Working is sending me stir crazy I've been inside too long! I hate these long jobs!! Oh and using my head too much! I want a drink but don't I want a haircut but can't be arsed I want a sleep but ain't tired, you know I dunno what I want but probably don't want that either, oh and my eyes are all good today (who said that?) mini rant over.


----------



## AlisonM

There's a wild animal attacking me! While I was out collecting the new specs (oh by the way, reactions lenses don't react very quickly), I raided Poundland or some such place, it might have been Poundstretcher, for wet wipes*. They had these very silly fluffy pink bootie things for ?4.99. Just the thing to keep my tootsies warm I thought and bought a pair. They're great, really cosy, but... The mutt thinks she's got competition and keeps trying to bite them! She's sitting there glaring at me now, in a huff because I won't let her kill the booties.



*99p for 4 packs of 10


----------



## rossi_mac

Well I hope you don't loose any toes! Sound good, although to be honest just not my colour!!


----------



## katie

Steff this is for you: http://perezhilton.com/2009-11-10-new-lady-gaga

another awesome video!  Loving the end bit haha.


----------



## Steff

WOW katie how spooky just seen this on a mates bebo lolol 

thanks


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> WOW katie how spooky just seen this on a mates bebo lolol
> 
> thanks



lol cool, you're welcome


----------



## Steff

PHEW!!

right calm down ,

im away to cook tea now salmon and salad wooooo the rest are having sausage bacon egg and beans tut i am strong tho hehe


laters all xxx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> PHEW!!
> 
> right calm down ,
> 
> im away to cook tea now salmon and salad wooooo the rest are having sausage bacon egg and beans tut i am strong tho hehe
> 
> 
> laters all xxx



deep breathes steff xxxxxxx
soz hi alll


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all just back from a looooooong day! Spent my day playing with mattocks, shovels and context sheets. Oh, and squished my finger with a boulder, its going a lovely shade of purple!

On the new site tomorrow at Portswood, been given a map and wow what a treck. I reckon to get there for 8.30am I'll have to leave at 7.30am. Don't wanna get a bus, not got the pennies so walking it will be. Nevermind. 

Been told a few horror stories today by the guy I work with who i know from Uni, but got some good advice too

Blood been all over the place, hypo twice and up at 15 before lunch. 

Am rather pissed off. So much so, I had a ciggy noooooooooooooo. So I now have an almost full pack in my pocket and wondering what to do with them. But got myself a thermos too. In all, not a good day.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> evening all just back from a looooooong day! Spent my day playing with mattocks, shovels and context sheets. Oh, and squished my finger with a boulder, its going a lovely shade of purple!
> 
> On the new site tomorrow at Portswood, been given a map and wow what a treck. I reckon to get there for 8.30am I'll have to leave at 7.30am. Don't wanna get a bus, not got the pennies so walking it will be. Nevermind.
> 
> Been told a few horror stories today by the guy I work with who i know from Uni, but got some good advice too
> 
> Blood been all over the place, hypo twice and up at 15 before lunch.
> 
> Am rather pissed off. So much so, I had a ciggy noooooooooooooo. So I now have an almost full pack in my pocket and wondering what to do with them. But got myself a thermos too. In all, not a good day.



dont worry sam...they always wind up the newbie with horror stories xx least you're not smelling of KFC anymore!!...if you're going to be walking alot make sure you eat good brekky!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sam, Com'on!! not enough pennies for bus ride, but buying a packet of cancer sticks! Sort it out girl!

Sorry not meaning to shout but for a good reason, hope you're well!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Sam, Com'on!! not enough pennies for bus ride, but buying a packet of cancer sticks! Sort it out girl!
> 
> Sorry not meaning to shout but for a good reason, hope you're well!



the fact there are no direct buses from shirley also poses a problem there

I brought them on my credit card because I am a loser. However, there are proper smokers at work who would love them. I almost coughed my lungs up when I had it. It did not feel good and I feel proper guilty.

OH MY GOD! I just had a phone call from the surgery about my prescription which I put in to pick up in like TWO WEEKS. APparently the doctor has declined it because I only had some test strips last week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was like '4 boxes lasts me 2 weeks, its a pre order. I want it for like 18th. SORT IT THE HELL OUT!' and before that she was like 'we cant give it to you, we're not going to give it you' GAAAAAAAAAH. SO WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO??????? RUN OUT OF TEST STRIPS???????????????


Its not a good day


----------



## katie

Sam, you mean 200 strips last 2 weeks?

What's this i saw on twitter? hope youve got enough insulin!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> Sam, you mean 200 strips last 2 weeks?
> 
> What's this i saw on twitter? hope youve got enough insulin!



200 strips lasts around 2 weeks yup. I'm testing more atm due to various things so they don't last very long. Stupid doctor.

I left about 15 boxes of insulin at Matts friends when we stayed with him, and I still havent had it back. I've got more than enough, but it would be nice to get it back y'know!


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> 200 strips lasts around 2 weeks yup. I'm testing more atm due to various things so they don't last very long. Stupid doctor.
> 
> I left about 15 boxes of insulin at Matts friends when we stayed with him, and I still havent had it back. I've got more than enough, but it would be nice to get it back y'know!



yeah definitely! just checking you had enough because i have loads so could have sent some your way, if we are on the same type.

Sort that doctor out, you can never really test too much.


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ...On the new site tomorrow at Portswood, been given a map and wow what a treck. I reckon to get there for 8.30am I'll have to leave at 7.30am. Don't wanna get a bus, not got the pennies so walking it will be. Nevermind.
> ...



Hi Sam, you can get a First Southampton 3 or 3A bus from near the cenotaph to Porstwood, it would save you half the journey. There are other buses to Portswood too, so it would depend on where exactly you are going - the 3/3A turns after the shops to come to where I live (hence why I know it!) Cost is about ?2. Alternatively, it might be worth you getting a Day ticket then you could use the buses from Shirley too - they're ?4 and you can buy them from the driver.


----------



## Steff

good evening peeps hope alls groovy?

jus away to watch collision now bk laters xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hi Sam, you can get a First Southampton 3 or 3A bus from near the cenotaph to Porstwood, it would save you half the journey. There are other buses to Portswood too, so it would depend on where exactly you are going - the 3/3A turns after the shops to come to where I live (hence why I know it!) Cost is about ?2. Alternatively, it might be worth you getting a Day ticket then you could use the buses from Shirley too - they're ?4 and you can buy them from the driver.



Cheers for the Northe. I think the site is just off Alma road or something. It looks like quite a long walk. Any idea on what time they go as I need to be on site just before 8.30am


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> Cheers for the Northe. I think the site is just off Alma road or something. It looks like quite a long walk. Any idea on what time they go as I need to be on site just before 8.30am



I thin the buses are every 10=15 mins from cenotaph at that time and takes about 15 mins. Looking at the map though, I'd be tempted to walk. If you go down Landguard to Hill lane, turn left and then up hill lane to where Archers Road is, go aong archers road to The Avenue - Alma Road is across the Avenue before you get to The Common. Walking might be quicker and easier than getting two buses that don't quite go where you want to! Probably about 30-45 mins walk

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=south...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CAsQ8gEwAA


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I thin the buses are every 10=15 mins from cenotaph at that time and takes about 15 mins. Looking at the map though, I'd be tempted to walk. If you go down Landguard to Hill lane, turn left and then up hill lane to where Archers Road is, go aong archers road to The Avenue - Alma Road is across the Avenue before you get to The Common. Walking might be quicker and easier than getting two buses that don't quite go where you want to! Probably about 30-45 mins walk
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=south...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CAsQ8gEwAA



aye i was thinking walking might be easier. I reckon leaving at 7.30 should do it? Is there a site I can see how long it'll take me to walk??


----------



## twinnie

hello all just back from a can do thing at the school it was so cute my little boy dressed up as a fireman and spraying every one with water including his nursery teacher hes going to pay for that tomorrow lol
is still really cold here in scotland so again i will have a hot drink i will be good and have a coffee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

wait, got one. It says itll take about 27 minutes to get to Alma road  best to be a bit early though just incase i do get lost. That and I'll probably want to find a coffee. Pete told me it was about 10 minutes to site from the start of Alma road


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> aye i was thinking walking might be easier. I reckon leaving at 7.30 should do it? Is there a site I can see how long it'll take me to walk??



This has route and step by step instructions, plus distances so you can probably work out time depending on how fast you walk!

http://www.rac.co.uk/route-planner/...rue&mapType=interactive&rtype=true&jsOption=1


----------



## am64

northe you desevere a pint for all the running around you do sorting us lot out!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> This has route and step by step instructions, plus distances so you can probably work out time depending on how fast you walk!
> 
> http://www.rac.co.uk/route-planner/...rue&mapType=interactive&rtype=true&jsOption=1



ooooooooooooooooooooh thank you 

According to my little map, portswood road is just off alma road, and thats where the dig site is. Hopefully it should be blaringly obvious where it is when i get there


----------



## rossi_mac

eeeeeevening crew whats occuring???

Just back from village hall (cringe!) It almost felt like a hospital appointment mass waiting room, you know what I mean!

Then navigated way home through pitch black lanes and having a brew and some nutty butty on toast (oh thats peanut butter with lots of butter too!) 

Also had hair cut today (seriously I was getting towards Jamie afro!!(well a little)) although not as short as Aymes, it still needs a few days to grow on me!!

Hope everyone groovey!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm definitely groovy with my pink furry booties on. Nice toasty toes.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gettin groovier...slowly...well...maybe not...


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Also had hair cut today (seriously I was getting towards Jamie afro!!(well a little)) although not as short as Aymes, it still needs a few days to grow on me!!
> 
> Hope everyone groovey!



we need pics.


----------



## rossi_mac

Phew Alison I'm glad you haven't been attacked from wearing those things!!

Sam keep trying groovy is a good way to be Hope work goes alright the morrow get yourself some good shut eye

Katie, photos? You don't really, for a start the cameras at home gives everything a pink tinge and that wouldn't even suit me! I'll see! I need to dig out that other one of mic head first!!


----------



## Flower87

Just found this section, what a good idea.

Mine's a red wine please


----------



## Northerner

Hi flower, welcome to the pub!


----------



## rossi_mac

red wine only comes in LARGE glasses though flower!!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm going to hit the hay. The pill is kicking in and I'm exhausted. Sleep well everyone.


----------



## Northerner

Sleep well Alison - put the dog on the floor!


----------



## Flower87

Haha a large glass is just fine by me!! If only it wasn't imaginary.....!


----------



## Steff

bit late but night ali xx



evening crew 

and welcome flower x


----------



## am64

hey flower welcome to the pub! another wine in order oh heck have the bottle
rossi what were u doing in the village hall?? good malt required i think
sam good luck 2 morrow give the girl something exotic
alison nightynoo hot toddy i thinks
north definately needs a pint
and me....oh i think a whisky mac as the mist be comming in here in the woods


----------



## Steff

cuuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz u ok xxx


----------



## am64

soz steff what you be having on this dark dank nite?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> soz steff what you be having on this dark dank nite?



lime soda pweeze barmaid


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> hey flower welcome to the pub! another wine in order oh heck have the bottle
> rossi what were u doing in the village hall?? good malt required i think
> sam good luck 2 morrow give the girl something exotic
> alison nightynoo hot toddy i thinks
> north definately needs a pint
> and me....oh i think a whisky mac as the mist be comming in here in the woods



I love a whisky mac AM obviously prefer a real malt but hell variety and all that!!

Was a meeting about a local conservation issue with council people and all that, very interesting, Honest! , only been here a month but thought why not! I'm gonna be here till my box arrives!!


----------



## am64

rossi you wait youll be on the parish council next heehee
when we moved to rural scotland we'd probably have been alright as incommers if my hubby had joined the local gun club and i joined the WI !!


----------



## Flower87

Thanks everyone! Loved that post am64!

Think that glass of wine has made me sleepy.... off to bed i think! 

Will be returning to the pub soon I'm sure! 

Night all


----------



## Northerner

Night Flower, sleep well!


----------



## Steff

night flower 

sleep well xx


----------



## am64

cheers flower ! pop in anytime theres usually someone proping up the bar and its 24hrs!!


----------



## Steff

right im going first day back in week so gotta be bright eyed i guess

nights everyone x tc


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.3. Jukebox warming up...



AlisonM said:


> Great, I really enjoyed it, and got to eat in peace cos the mutt doesn't like chillies.



You haven't met Clement.... a French brain dead curry loving dog... He eats those tiny mega mental red chillies like they're going out of fashion...



rossi_mac said:


> So I'd have to buy them!
> 
> I got my eyes tested recently for a DVLA medical, better than 20:20 in one eye ? and 20:20 in the other! I guess that doesn't mean much if I'm  having issues, but would they help? I think I'll try and sit back and take more breaks for now and see how it goes, cheers for tips Tez.



Just because your eyesight is perfectly OK for driving doesn't mean you could need glasses when using a computer.  

Here's an extract from *http://www.selectspecs.com/info/glasses-for-computer-work-and-eyestrain/
*
_If you use a computer for a significant length of time at work or while studying, your employer or the NHS, respectively, should pay for your regular eye examinations. If you are found to need glasses or contact lenses to use a computer, your employer is legally required to pay for these.  Full-time students 18 years and under will be covered under the NHS.
_


----------



## am64

morning Tez and all... my dog likes walnuts and hazel nuts..


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> morning Tez and all... my dog likes walnuts and hazel nuts..



Hi Am,

What flavour is your dog? (Breed)

*Blame It On The Boogie *by The Jackson's is on the jukebox....


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Hi Am,
> 
> What flavour is your dog? (Breed)
> 
> *Blame It On The Boogie *by The Jackson's is on the jukebox....



the one who eats nuts is a jack shit(jackrussellxshitzu)


----------



## Steff

catch every one after 3 away to W now


xx


----------



## am64

have fun xx


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Just because your eyesight is perfectly OK for driving doesn't mean you could need glasses when using a computer.



Cheers Tez thats what I was asking would they still help despite apparently my eyes work?? I'll read the link you posted.

Thanks

Rossi

PS woke at 5.9!!


----------



## Freddie99

Afteroon all!

Just had my first piece of marked work back from my tutor. She said she'd have given it sixty five percent. Not a bad effort for something that I finished writing at about two in the morning of the hand in day. 

Shockingly I have also joined the university gym! At least I can use the campus gym in my home town.

Rather interestingly, my personal line about diabetes and the army has been picked up by a journalist for British Forces Broadcasting Services Radio. I've been e-mailing her and I have a phone interview tomorrow morning. Hopefully this should help.

Tom


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all hope everyones spiffingggg

nice to get home head been banging since about 2 but calming down now grr xx


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Afteroon all!
> 
> Just had my first piece of marked work back from my tutor. She said she'd have given it sixty five percent. Not a bad effort for something that I finished writing at about two in the morning of the hand in day.
> 
> Shockingly I have also joined the university gym! At least I can use the campus gym in my home town.
> 
> Rather interestingly, my personal line about diabetes and the army has been picked up by a journalist for British Forces Broadcasting Services Radio. I've been e-mailing her and I have a phone interview tomorrow morning. Hopefully this should help.
> 
> Tom



That's excellent Tom, hope the interview goes well!

Hi Steff!


----------



## Steff

hi Northener how are you ??



good luck hope it goes great Tom x


----------



## Steff

well tea 2night is lamb burgers and chips for them 

and for moi i have chicken in white wine sauce .


----------



## AlisonM

In spite of the dog's doubts, the booties are working. I've not had a single outbreak of pins and needles today. I'll have a large Sapph and tonic please barkeep.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> In spite of the dog's doubts, the booties are working. I've not had a single outbreak of pins and needles today. I'll have a large Sapph and tonic please barkeep.



ooo that good to hear hun , i fancy some scampi fries wanna share a bag with me ?? lol


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> ooo that good to hear hun , i fancy some scampi fries wanna share a bag with me ?? lol



Ooh, yes please. I lo-o-o-o-ove scampi.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Ooh, yes please. I lo-o-o-o-ove scampi.



me to its half price at morrisons at mo lol


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> me to its half price at morrisons at mo lol



I'll be down there in the morning and get some.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I'll be down there in the morning and get some.



PMSL ill not be far behind


----------



## sofaraway

Evening


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Evening



evening Nikki how are you


----------



## sofaraway

I'm ok thanks, you? 
probably confused you on your thread though, not sure i answered what you were asking


----------



## am64

hi all funny ole day 2day...didnt get to sleep till 3am..up with daughter at 7am..electrician arrived to do tests at 7.50-10.30 ...he did a dump in our wc and worse of horrors didnt flush !!!AHHH then tried to get a quick kip and son woke up in agony !! so ill have my usual bottle of vodka XXdont worry about the mixers


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> I'm ok thanks, you?
> probably confused you on your thread though, not sure i answered what you were asking



I got it i just was stil left wondering if i was unable to get to my strips for whatever reason then i couldnt test


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all funny ole day 2day...didnt get to sleep till 3am..up with daughter at 7am..electrician arrived to do tests at 7.50-10.30 ...he did a dump in our wc and worse of horrors didnt flush !!!AHHH then tried to get a quick kip and son woke up in agony !! so ill have my usual bottle of vodka XXdont worry about the mixers



OMG what a horrible man ! dirty get. 


i think you are allowed the bottle 2day am


----------



## sofaraway

thats gross! I only really like to use my own toilet at home.


----------



## Viki

Thats outrageous!!!!!!!!!!! What a disgusting man!


----------



## Steff

obv you know the company he works for hun id make a complaint


----------



## am64

thanks for support hunnys...when they do the telephone statifaction survey i think i'll mention it...he was well strange bit mongged out looking and first thing he said after i showed him where fuse box was was to ask me to make him a coffee...all at 7.50 when im trying to get daughter and hubby out the door...
what a strange ole life we all have


----------



## Steff

its not like its a hardship, like sofar says i dont let any outsiders re builders etc use my toilette , nasty lil man!!


----------



## sofaraway

cheeky bugger, I would have said sorry I don't have any coffee. Actually the coffee I do have is like cememte, we have to scrape it to get some granules it's that old lol


----------



## am64

got 2 go and cook XX


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all, just back from a very hard day but a lovely quick pint down the pub! Its been tough today, mainly due to the huge amounts of mattocking and shovelling I did, but also incredibly varied. I managed to have quite a nasty hypo around 4pm aswell.

So quickly, while I have my cuppa and before i go shower

- turned up to the portswood site at 8am, had to wait til 9.30am to be told that nothing would be happening on site that we were useful for, so we had to go back to tudor house
- went to tudor house, told i was not needed
- went back to the office where i spent the remainder of the morning washing finds. Oh fun
- lunch. 13.2 mmols
- went out to tudor house for the afternoon to help get rid of spoil. It was very hard work, lots of mattocking out huge bits of mud and shovelling it into buckets before lowering it over the wall!!!!
- hypo 4pm, 1.8mmols. I hadn't noticed until I stopped while the boys had a cig break. Then the world was spinning. Pete gave me a snickers bless him, so I ate it out of kindness - despite knowing chocolate isn't the best thing XD
-back to the office 4.30, and then went to the pub. It was lovely!

Tomorrow we are actually on the portswood site which I'm quite excited about! Lots of stuff there apparently, including an apparrent 17th century house. I MUST DIG THIS! ENGLISH CIVIL WAR STUFF YAY!

I also discovered I managed to eat mud earlier, blech!

Now tea, shower and a quick tidy up before matt gets back at 7.15ish!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Sam,

Glad your day went OK.

I've been playing pooters all day. 

Music time -- *Tiger Feet *by Mud is first up....

Requests anyone..?


----------



## Northerner

Sam, glad you managed to find the Porstwood site, even if you weren't needed! At least you'll know where you are going next time 

Ah Tez! Tiger Feet - brings back memories of my teenage years! We always used to mock Rob 'Dob' Davies for the increasingly voluminous skirt-like clothes and earrings he used to wear! And to think that he later made his fortune co-writing Kylie's 'Can't get you outta my head'!

Have you got Seven Seas of Rhye - Queen?


----------



## Tezzz

Time for something I haven't played in ages...
*
Revoloutions *byJean Michel Jarre is playing on the HiFi


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Something to dig to by Salmon and the Puffs


----------



## am64

lovely tea...yummm off to get daughter from college shortly she is working so hard and is very stressed out because of application to Oxford...still all be over tomoorow!! spooks at 9pm


----------



## Steff

evening all 1 hour later and still cant stop feeling sick wonder if i cooked the chicken proper hmmm got me wpndering 

neways guna watch corry then waterloo road laters all xxx


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> Something to dig to by Salmon and the Puffs



*Reasons To Be Cheerful* by Ian Dury and The Blockheads...?
Or *Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick   *


----------



## am64

BOTH tez !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

plan for tonight? Pizza and some Family Guy followed by Matt playing COFMW2 and me falling asleep at my computer, hoping toget a back massge - seriously, my lower back is killing me after all that shovelling and mattocking.

I think I might take my camera with me tomorrow, get some photos of the site!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ...I think I might take my camera with me tomorrow, get some photos of the site!



Ooo! Do! You can be our Carenza Lewis! Or Mick Aston, Phil Harding or Alice Roberts, whichever you prefer!


----------



## Freddie99

Ah Time Team, a source of education and much distraction for me. Beats being bored and doing nothing though. Depending on what they're doing, it's quite enjoyable.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Ooo! Do! You can be our Carenza Lewis! Or Mick Aston, Phil Harding or Alice Roberts, whichever you prefer!



alicerobertsalicerobertsaliceroberts

i actually adore her


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Ah Tez! Tiger Feet - brings back memories of my teenage years!
> Have you got Seven Seas of Rhye - Queen?



TF is my fave karaoke song. *Seven Seas of Rye *coming up.... Good choice Northerner. 



am64 said:


> BOTH tez !!



Ian Dury coming up for you too am...

And some KB for me...*Wow!

*What a selection we have tonight...


----------



## twinnie

brightontez said:


> TF is my fave karaoke song. *Seven Seas of Rye *coming up.... Good choice Northerner.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Dury coming up for you too am...
> 
> And some KB for me...*Wow!
> 
> *What a selection we have tonight...



any chance off some take that lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

is it bed time yet? I cant stop yawning

ALso, any ideas on how to stop my entire body from siezing up? I don't have a bath so thats out of the question


----------



## Tezzz

twinnie said:


> any chance off some take that lol



*Could It Be Magic?* by Take That.

*Equinoxe 5* by Jean Michel Jarre is after that...


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> is it bed time yet? I cant stop yawning
> 
> ALso, any ideas on how to stop my entire body from siezing up? I don't have a bath so thats out of the question



a) Hot water bottle
b) Electric blanket
c) One of those infrared massage thingies
d) A nice warm OH

On the theory that the warmth will help your muscles relax.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> a) Hot water bottle
> b) Electric blanket
> c) One of those infrared massage thingies
> d) A nice warm OH
> 
> On the theory that the warmth will help your muscles relax.



oh thanks Ally! I'm trying to convince the oh to give me a back massage/rub, but he's not playing


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> oh thanks Ally! I'm trying to convince the oh to give me a back massage/rub, but he's not playing



Ever heard of Lysistrata?


----------



## Steff

been very quiet in here 2night i see


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Ever heard of Lysistrata?



what??? im gona have to google that one...are you about sweetie?


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> what??? im gona have to google that one...are you about sweetie?



Sadly, yes, I'm having trouble sleeping, so I'm still here,


----------



## Steff

oh sorry i seem to have come in to a convo where im not wanted 


im away to bed anyways 

goodnight


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> oh sorry i seem to have come in to a convo where im not wanted
> 
> 
> im away to bed anyways
> 
> goodnight



Eh? Unwanted? Don't be daft.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Eh? Unwanted? Don't be daft.



cuzzz soz been busy restraping swbh hand..try and catch u 2 morrow xx nightxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Morning all. Large strong coffee pleased, I'm so sleeeepy. Got to walk to site again today and hopefully not be sent back! I hope I'm allowed to take photos aswell. I imagine I will be. Also, these rubs on my heels are SO SORE! I took the plasters off last night and they're still weeping. Stupid boots. I hate it when heels get rubbed cuz they take ages and ages and ages to heal


----------



## Steff

good morning hope everyone has gd thursday


----------



## falcon123

Bad start to day. 50 minutes late because of FCC cancelling near 50% of trains. It?s getting worse by the day. Last night three northbound trains in a row were cancelled and the one that arrived was short formation. Having to make do with a strong coffee when feel like a double Bloody Mary. Any suggestions for making a Bloody Trains cocktail?


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Just had my radio interview with people from British Forces Broadcasting Services. It went well and I hope to be getting a copy of it soon. I'll let you know where and when it's being broadcast so that if you want you can get an earful from myself! I'll be writing to my MP and a few others to let them know what has happened.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Glad it went well Tom, and I hope it helps you in your cause!


----------



## topcat123

*Hi*

hope that there is soomeone out there that can help me as i am a newbe to this type of thing . been diagnosed with type 2 about a month ago and i am struggling with chocolate must admit i have given in and tried diabetic chocolate need i say never again then comited the ultimate sin and had a real bar of chocolate felt soo good but felt guilty afterwards didnt help my blood sugar.
i am in need to find a new bad habit as i dont drink very often and i dont smoke chocolate is my bad habit any ideas ????? was told my doc no choc or diabetes food etc


----------



## Tezzz

HI All,

Off to *W  *in a mo. BG 5.8 this am.



topcat123 said:


> hope that there is soomeone out there that can help me as i am a newbe to this type of thing . been diagnosed with type 2 about a month ago and i am struggling with chocolate must admit i have given in and tried diabetic chocolate need i say never again then comited the ultimate sin and had a real bar of chocolate felt soo good but felt guilty afterwards didnt help my blood sugar.
> i am in need to find a new bad habit as i dont drink very often and i dont smoke chocolate is my bad habit any ideas ????? was told my doc no choc or diabetes food etc



Diabetic chocolate can have a laxative effect so be careful.

Don't worry about sinning -  we all do! I sinned last night and had a strawberry yoghurt - full everything (fat, sugar...)

Try something strong like dark chocolate, small bits occasionally. I have extra strong spearmints and I can make a packet last 2 days.


----------



## am64

what no music tez????
re chocolate...get the 85% lindt do one...break it up if nessary wrap the peices up and savour the flavour without guilt...and its lovely with Sloe gin xxx
we all sin we are all human XX


----------



## Steff

hope everyone is well, the least time i spend in here the better at the mo guys so if i aint around dont worry im fine , xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi everyone, just back from work and my god what a miserable day! It was great to start with, nice weather etc etc although there was a lot of standing around while we opened the first trench. Then I started issuing contexts in the first trench which was horrible cuz I was trying to spot features that just weren't there (to my eyes anyway). Then I went and marked out some new trenches, before going back to my contexting. We dated one of the features with a cigarette packet from 1981!!

Then it started raining. Raining alot. The natural of southampton is brickearth, or clay. And when that gets wet its slippery and gets everywhere. I started digging out a feature only to find out its pretty deep and undercutting the so called 'natural' which irritated me a bit. It is a modern feature though. There is bugger all archaeology in the trenches we've opened at the mo. That will have to wait til we open the trenches lower down the site.

We finished early though due to the rain. I'm wondering what will happen tomorrow if the weather is going to be as bad as they say it is. Plus, I'll be starting late anyway due to a doctors appointment. 

This is the site...







Its actually pretty skanky. There's loads of rubbish everywhere, broken glass and i wouldn't be surprised if we ran into a couple of hypodermic needles at some point over the next few weeks. There's lots of scrap metal around too and I almost gashed my leg open on a bit earlier! Good job ive had my tetanus shot!


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> hope everyone is well, the least time i spend in here the better at the mo guys so if i aint around dont worry im fine , xx



  That's not sounding good, hope you're okay Steff.

(I don't usually post in here, but always read)

xx


----------



## am64

steff hope all ok...im off 2 oxford to deliver Daughter portfollio and its dark and very wet out there yuck and hubbys stuck in terrible traffic...


----------



## katie

Hope you're ok Steff.

Sam, today's weather has been soo depressing!! I NEED some sun.  Took a picture earlier because it was so nasty (imagine the wind whistling through the doors!):


----------



## falcon123

Off to tackle FCC trains again! I have taken tomorrow off as I am going out tomorrow night and are not risk being excessively delayed again. At least I can have a lay in to prepare for a late night. Will be listening to "Money", "Us and Them", "Another Brick in the Wall", etc.


----------



## rossi_mac

Phew another day nearly over, only one more day till weekend. Hope we're all well, hope you don't spend too long away Steff, take care.

TV is on and I'm watching enders


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am having time sheet crisis! I don't understand them  I think i filled the tudor house one in ok...but I don't know...as for the other ones, I have no clue. I might ask Pete tomorrow just to make sure I've done it right



Should have a phone call from the OH in a bit to say he's on his way back. Bless him, he's not happy. He's having more problems with the Uni finance department demanding he pays them ?200 p/m to get his tuition fees paid off despite him telling them he can't afford it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

hi am alison rossi and katie 

im fine now you know how it gets sometimes you get embrioled but hay im back lol xx

i do hope this rain stops my poor doggy wants to go for a walk.


----------



## rossi_mac

I've just had the cats sqeaking at me like it's my fault it's wet out there 

PS Glad you're good, I do know what you mean


----------



## katie

oh glad you are feeling better steff 

this rain is getting me down! i'm letting my mum walk the dog.  so kind of me hehe


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I've just had the cats sqeaking at me like it's my fault it's wet out there
> 
> PS Glad you're good, I do know what you mean



Rossi ive just pmmed you k


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> oh glad you are feeling better steff
> 
> this rain is getting me down! i'm letting my mum walk the dog.  so kind of me hehe



ty hun 

lol if i have bath and its still peeing down ill have to risk being seen in his Royal mail waterproof


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> oh glad you are feeling better steff
> 
> this rain is getting me down! i'm letting my mum walk the dog.  so kind of me hehe



You're too good to her Katie!

Please tell me your cat has gone outside, as he loves the rain!!


----------



## ukjohn

Gee Steff, thought you were going walkies with the Corgi's when you said being seen with his royal male waterproof, then noticed it said royal mail 

John


----------



## Adrienne

Ooo not been in here before.  Mine's a triple Baileys on the rocks please.  Mm mm lovely.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> You're too good to her Katie!
> 
> Please tell me your cat has gone outside, as he loves the rain!!



haha i know I am.

No, toby is sleeping on the sofa right now.  he went out in it for a bit earlier   You havent made friends with him on FB yet 



Adrienne said:


> Ooo not been in here before.  Mine's a triple Baileys on the rocks please.  Mm mm lovely.



I'm your coyote tonight (bet you've always wanted to hear that), one triple Baileys coming up.


----------



## rossi_mac

Good choice Adrienne, fill a pint glass of that stuff, gorgeous mmmmm

Been a bit slack on FB, but done it now! 

No booze for me tonight, maybe a weirdy beardy tea! Gotta be focussed tomorrow!

PS Does your dog know he's on catbook?? They say there's gonna be a dogbook!


----------



## Adrienne

My own Coyote and yep I'll have a pint of that lovely Baileys stuff then please.  Damn really do fancy is now and I haven't got any.


----------



## rossi_mac

Adrienne said:


> My own Coyote and yep I'll have a pint of that lovely Baileys stuff then please.  Damn really do fancy is now and I haven't got any.



Safest way is to have low/no supplies


----------



## katie

we have 2 big bottles! one mint and one original.  Luckily i'm not a big fan.  



rossi_mac said:


> Good choice Adrienne, fill a pint glass of that stuff, gorgeous mmmmm
> 
> Been a bit slack on FB, but done it now!
> 
> No booze for me tonight, maybe a weirdy beardy tea! Gotta be focussed tomorrow!
> 
> PS Does your dog know he's on catbook?? They say there's gonna be a dogbook!



There is already a dogbook and that's what mine is on   They have integrated them so they can be friends with the cats hehe


----------



## rossi_mac

Ahh I see thank you for explaining it to little old me! I probably need a drink then it would make sense, stuff it I'll have a large rum


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Ahh I see thank you for explaining it to little old me! I probably need a drink then it would make sense, stuff it I'll have a large rum



it's a bit stupid.  It you view a profile through catbook it says catbook, but if you view it using dogbook it says dogbook.  Not a very advanced application lol.


----------



## Northerner

Toby's having a good evening! Woo! Bournemouth!!!


----------



## Steff

by eck i chanced the oh/s RM jacket and walked the pootch !

just had fone call o/hs out and the pub he is in had powercut so he sat with pint in the dark lol


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Toby's having a good evening! Woo! Bournemouth!!!



omg that's scary lol!  Toby has gone back out into the rain to party with the ginger cat next door I guess


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> by eck i chanced the oh/s RM jacket and walked the pootch !
> 
> just had fone call o/hs out and the oub he is in had powercute so he sat with pint in the dark lol



haha that sounds fun!


----------



## Steff

yes knew that would not be enuff for him to come home early lol


----------



## rossi_mac

looks like we're going down the cat route, here's a five legged variety!


----------



## Steff

WOW what a great piccy rossi


----------



## rossi_mac

she looks quite thin there!!

Hey Steff tell the other half the Glucophage and Glargine never has a power cut!!!


----------



## Steff

I know but he will always find me in there and he dont like that LOL


----------



## am64

wow what a lovely black cat rossi  
nice to see you adrianne....another pint of baileys in order...
hi steff nice to see you ok
katie you feeling better...hows the throat
im sinning tonight and having a non virtual whisky and coke...needed it after that drive!


----------



## Freddie99

Damn it ladies and gentlemen. I did some of the back log of blood sugar spreadsheets yesterday. Things are still horiffic. They're nearly as bad as when I was sick. Things haven't really improved at all if I'm honest. This damn basal changing all the time means I need to make loads of changes to my insulin to carbs ratio. This is a royal pain in the back end. It also means that I'm hypoing left, right and centre, which is as you all know, quite undesireable. I am fed up. This isn't helped by the fact that I'm in the middle of a lab report/test crisis.

Tom


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> wow what a lovely black cat rossi
> nice to see you adrianne....another pint of baileys in order...
> hi steff nice to see you ok
> katie you feeling better...hows the throat
> im sinning tonight and having a non virtual whisky and coke...needed it after that drive!



wooooooo you devil x

lol


----------



## katie

Typical man steff lol



am64 said:


> katie you feeling better...hows the throat
> im sinning tonight and having a non virtual whisky and coke...needed it after that drive!



It's much better thanks am  the anti-biotics worked a treat.  How are you?




Tom Hreben said:


> Damn it ladies and gentlemen. I did some of the back log of blood sugar spreadsheets yesterday. Things are still horiffic. They're nearly as bad as when I was sick. Things haven't really improved at all if I'm honest. This damn basal changing all the time means I need to make loads of changes to my insulin to carbs ratio. This is a royal pain in the back end. It also means that I'm hypoing left, right and centre, which is as you all know, quite undesireable. I am fed up. This isn't helped by the fact that I'm in the middle of a lab report/test crisis.
> 
> Tom



I know exactly how you feel.  I've had terrible levels this week, so today I have eaten virtual low carbs and guess what... still terrible levels.  maybe no food tomorrow would help??


----------



## twinnie

hello all hot choccy for me please lol


----------



## am64

want a marshmellow in that?


----------



## Steff

ahh more my kinda drink , ill have a hot bovril tho


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> want a marshmellow in that?



yes please


----------



## am64

im off for a bit to talk birthady pressies with daughter ...19 next week


----------



## Steff

oooooooooo okies cuz , catch you later xx


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> I know exactly how you feel.  I've had terrible levels this week, so today I have eaten virtual low carbs and guess what... still terrible levels.  maybe no food tomorrow would help??



I can't afford to go without food tomorrow. I've got three hours of labs in the morning which means being on my feet all the time. At least I'll have found out my blood group by the end of it! I also have a maths test which I guarantee I will fail in the afternoon. I migth be tempted to go to the gym for a little stress relief.


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> I can't afford to go without food tomorrow. I've got three hours of labs in the morning which means being on my feet all the time. At least I'll have found out my blood group by the end of it! I also have a maths test which I guarantee I will fail in the afternoon. I migth be tempted to go to the gym for a little stress relief.



yeah Ive got work and wouldnt last the day. might try to go low carb again though. goodluck with the maths test 

Steff, this is for you! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO5uAQ2GwTY

I think it's a tuuune


----------



## Steff

cheerz katie as per you have my musical tastes spot on , that is a choooon


----------



## Steff

Right im away to watch wwe and warm myself up brrr, nights all 

xxx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> cheerz katie as per you have my musical tastes spot on , that is a choooon





steff09 said:


> Right im away to watch wwe and warm myself up brrr, nights all
> 
> xxx



thought you'd like it  goodnight hun xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Guess who got a Knight bus ride home tonight...?



Adrienne said:


> My own Coyote and yep I'll have a pint of that lovely Baileys stuff then please.  Damn really do fancy is now and I haven't got any.



Oh what a sin......  I could have murdered a 'kin huge one tonight. Settled for a rum and diet coke instead.....



am64 said:


> want a marshmellow in that?



Oh............. I've forgotten what they taste like.... I wonder how I could burn off a packet of those...? Ten mile jog perhaps...?

I still haven't eaten the Caramac I bought the other day..... guess I'll have to sniff it again....


----------



## am64

hi tez...virtual music 2nite all asleep...bit of zappa dental floss...movin to montana soon gonna be a dental floss tycoon...d'ya know it?


----------



## twinnie

sorry i left theforum very quickly last nite my pc kicked me off and i couldnt get back on  my hubby having a look at it today


----------



## Steff

good mornign all hope everyones well, i got my flippers ready tog et to W and school ffs aint stopped raining all night


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Morning all. Hope you're all snazzy. Got my docs appt this morning to discuss various things = gabapentin and how i dont want it anymore, and why the hell he's refused my latest test strip order. Bear in mind, I will be in full archaeologists kit when I see him to hopefully thatll scare him a bit!

Weather looks alright at the moment, that's not to say it won't be poring by the time i get to site...But its friday, it doesn't matter  if i get wet, cold and muddy as I have the entire weekend to sleep it off YAY. Though I did wake up feeling rough as anything this morning with what felt like swollen tonsils  seem better now. Better wrap up super warm today though...but my huge warm coat is still wet and unwearable  2 jumpers and a waterproof it is then! Little annoyed i have to wear a clean pair of trousers today as well due to the other ones still being sodden!

Timesheet day today too, that means pennies. YAY


----------



## AlisonM

Have you got a scarf to wrap round your throat?


----------



## Steff

i hope everyone has a good weekend .


dont expect me in these parts again

THAT I CAN ASSURE YOU


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> i hope everyone has a good weekend .
> 
> 
> dont expect me in these parts again
> 
> THAT I CAN ASSURE YOU



WHATS HAPPENING??


----------



## Viki

steff09 said:


> i hope everyone has a good weekend .
> 
> 
> dont expect me in these parts again
> 
> THAT I CAN ASSURE YOU



Whats going on?????


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi guys! Back from work. We had a nice little session down the Duke afterwards. Today was a wierd day, I had my docs appt this mornign and retold my hba1c and got another billion gabapentins

turned up to site and told to go back to the office straight away. It was raining horrifically and the trenches were flooded.

It was lunch by the time we got back. And I was feeling a bit rough after a hypo, so had lunch and bolused as normal before being told Pete and I were staying at the office and doing finds marking. Now I hate finds marking, writing on tiles with a crappy pen and real ink isn't the easiest job in the world and i ended up spilling ink all over the table oops. Anyway, at 3pm i tested cuz i was feeling funny and found myself at 17  so a correction of 5 units and i started feeling better. At 3.30 i'd finsihed marking so started washing some of the stuff from Tudor House, I had some lovely diagnostic pieces of bone, and a lovely pig jaw which was cool.

4pm came (finish early on friday) and myself, emma, jenny, pete and brent went to the duke. It was lots of fun. I had a couple of pints and c ame home.

I am serously happy right now. I love this job so much and never want it to end. I seriously seriously don't think I can go back to kfc after this, so tomorrow will be writing a resignation letter, and will face going on the doll at the end of the contract if needs be.

And now, my digging stuff is in the wash and I have a cup of tea. And life is good!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> i hope everyone has a good weekend .
> 
> 
> dont expect me in these parts again
> 
> THAT I CAN ASSURE YOU



Steff whats happened??? Don't leave us


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, sometimes what happens in this place is beyond me!

Hope everyone well and going to have a good weekend. (I'm gonna try!)

I'm sat here with a beer but I haven't touched it in the last 10 mins! I must be coming down with something!

Cheers.


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ...I am serously happy right now. I love this job so much and never want it to end. I seriously seriously don't think I can go back to kfc after this, so tomorrow will be writing a resignation letter, and will face going on the doll at the end of the contract if needs be.
> 
> And now, my digging stuff is in the wash and I have a cup of tea. And life is good!!!



So pleased it is going well for you Sam - you deserve it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ew gross

I just took my second gabapentin of the day, thought it went fine and dandy. Had a little ladylike burp and ew...some of it came back up...the powdery stuff...and it tastes to bad I actually want to vomit  ITS HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Not good Sam, but glad the job's working out.

I must be getting old! I'm gonna go and look for a film or something to watch and crash out, probably to be woken my sqealing cats in the wee hours!!

Have fun peeps catch you laters


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Not good Sam, but glad the job's working out.
> 
> I must be getting old! I'm gonna go and look for a film or something to watch and crash out, probably to be woken my sqealing cats in the wee hours!!
> 
> Have fun peeps catch you laters



crashing out sounds like a plan...but first I have a blog update to write...well 2...as i have 2 blogs haha. Then I think its a final cup of tea before bed

The bitter aftertaste is horrific!


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, 

Waking 6.9! I think I've work these dam ratios out you know!- until I start doing some exercise that is!

I feel much refreshed after some good shut eye, munching one some porridge then out in the garden for me! Hope you all have a good Saturday even if it is pissing wet Keeps the ground moist so easier to dig!!


----------



## Northerner

Sounds like a good start to the day Rossi! 'Happy' Anniversary' BTW Take a moment to think of how much more you know now about diabetes than you did a year ago!

p.s. I really haven't forgotten your prize poem!


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning people 

Glad the job is going well sam, sounds really great apart from the weather!

On that note- I am packing for a caravan holiday in weymouth, leaving at lunchtime....WHAT IS WITH THE WEATHER?!!!! this might not be such a good idea!

Have a good (dry?) day everyone xxx


----------



## Northerner

Lou, the sun is actually shining at the moment in Southampton after a VERY rough night, but it is very breezy. They're saying tomorrow won't be as bad, so fingers crossed!

Hope you enjoy the holiday! Don't forget all your paraphenalia!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.4.

It's very quiet in here without Steff. I hope you're alright Steff. 

I think it's time for breakfast. Decisions decisions... Aldi shredded wheat (lower in salt than many brands) or toast and low sugar chocolate spread..?

Jukebox has warmed up and *Hot Water* by Level 42 is on.


----------



## Minster

good afternoon all in here. so i was wondering what the chat was about in this section??


----------



## Tezzz

Minster said:


> good afternoon all in here. so i was wondering what the chat was about in this section??



Hi Minster,

You're in the virtual pub. Northerner wrote:

_This is the official opening of the Glucophage and Glargine - our very own virtual pub! Serving a wide selection of virtual beers, wines and spirits, plus coffee, tea and soft drinks - all are welcome, and you can have whatever you like because it's VIRTUAL!!!

No adverse effect on blood sugar - with all your favourite food to enjoy at the comfort of your own keyboard! There's a jelly baby machine in the corner, and a cake trolley, plus pies, pizzas, sausages and spaghetti - no dual wave required!_

I'll have a large Bailey's barman!


----------



## Minster

lol in that case make mine a nice but very very large brandy please. oh actually i'll have that after a very cold pint of beer please lol and a larger kebab to go with it barman  (hopes the virtual sugars dont go to high today lol)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Afternoon all, I'm just up! Weekend off so yay. Weather looks horrific outside though, very glad I'm not up at site today!! I have also run out of milk. Boo  Plan for today is epic housework and then catching up with NaNoWriMo, I am about 10k behind what I should be. Oops!


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> Afternoon all, I'm just up! Weekend off so yay. Weather looks horrific outside though, very glad I'm not up at site today!! I have also run out of milk. Boo  Plan for today is epic housework and then catching up with NaNoWriMo, I am about 10k behind what I should be. Oops!



Hi Sam,

I suppose you haven't got any 'emergency' milk...? Powdered or those 1 pint UHT ones.

If you like housework you could do this place.... the kitchen is like a bomb site after I was let loose in there last night....


----------



## Minster

wow emergency milk brightontez. i never have anything like that in the house lol and i tend to go through about 8 pints a day to lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I suppose you haven't got any 'emergency' milk...? Powdered or those 1 pint UHT ones.
> 
> If you like housework you could do this place.... the kitchen is like a bomb site after I was let loose in there last night....



nope, no emergency milk. I'#ll have to toddle off down the shop in a bit. I'm drinking black coffee atm and not loving it at all!

Like housework? Ha, I hate it. But it must be done  And the sooner I get it done the sooner I can get cracking with my story! Word count should be almost 30,000 by now...I'm at 16,000. Oops


----------



## Minster

ah housework lol. it isnt something i like to do but like you say salmonpuff it needs to be done lol. and i also have to clean a bigger house today to lol


----------



## shiv

i'm back from paris! woo! back to the rain


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> i'm back from paris! woo! back to the rain



Good old English weather! How was Paris?


----------



## shiv

great! really expensive though. we even did a 3 hour cycle tour of the city at night (absolutely terrifying yet brilliant, we were cycling in the bus lane down really busy roads!!!), let the sugars run slightly high to be on the safe side.

i was really good and avoided pizza and ice cream. i did have two crepes though, ohhhh how i love the crepe!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have just mucnhed on a mint aero, despite bloods being at 10.0. I really wanted it though, so hurray for bolus! I am now having a cuppa (I GOT MILK YAY!) before getting on with the housework.

I'm taking a break from writing til later, as I'm currently rather annoyed with my characters. Dear Characters, please refrain from all the lovey dovey stuff until the adventure has started properly and let sephiroth cause some havock FIRST. Oh wait...too late...oops...


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

Grotty weather down here in Brighton. Whoever controls the weather here must have been listening to Deep Purple's song "Stormbringer". I've had my interview with British Forces Broadcasting Radio and I've been sent a copy. It's come out well and has been well edited. The interviewer spoke to DUK and to someone who was diagnosed with diabetes whilst undergoing basic training in the army and was later medically discharged. I'll be writing to my old school's CCF commanding officer to let him know about this as well as my MP back home. Overall I think it went well. It was broadcast yesterday and in the e-mail I had from the lady who interviewed me apparently the office staff sat up when they heard it and listened. I'm one notch up on proving that diabetics can do things like that and that if you look after yourself well it isn't a life limiting disease.

Please PM me if you want me to send you a copy of the interview via e-mail.

Tom


----------



## AlisonM

It's wet and nasty here too. I've just been out in it. I keep hearing the Eurythmics singing 'Here comes the rain again'.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just tidying and found my log book. I haven't filled it in since the week before Grad. I am the worst! I know what I'll be doing later!!!!

And now, hoovering and dusting!


----------



## Freddie99

I haven't done my blood spreadsheets for about six weeks. Thank god for my little sheets of insulin doses and BG's!

Tom


----------



## Viki

Im off out for the night guys, with no drinkies 

So i need a great big fat whole-bottle-in-a-glass of house white please Barkeep!


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew,

Good luck with that Viki, the first attempt is always the hardest honest!

Just in from a hard day in garden lifting turf to lay down more driveway, broken both me & my dads back I think! But really pleased got it all lifted, and a good father son chat was had even in the hail stones! Did finish on a downer mind, I parked the car on the flower bed that we cleared a while ago on Tuesday, well since then it has rained somewhat! You guessed it I'm stuck in the mud! What an Arse! Seriously not happy, but begining to see the funny side, so will slope off to the pub now! And I'll be having it LARGE!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just heard from one of my old lecturers - he's in the process of setting up a contractural unit down in cornwall. And I may be getting a full time permanent job from it!

Also, may be heading down to his site in the summer for a month, at Tintagel. Should be good fun!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> Just heard from one of my old lecturers - he's in the process of setting up a contractural unit down in cornwall. And I may be getting a full time permanent job from it!
> 
> Also, may be heading down to his site in the summer for a month, at Tintagel. Should be good fun!



That's _FANTASTIC_ Sam!!!! Hope it all comes through for you!!!!


----------



## shiv

salmonpuff said:


> Just heard from one of my old lecturers - he's in the process of setting up a contractural unit down in cornwall. And I may be getting a full time permanent job from it!
> 
> Also, may be heading down to his site in the summer for a month, at Tintagel. Should be good fun!



woohoo!! would that mean a relocation to cornwall?!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> woohoo!! would that mean a relocation to cornwall?!



It would indeed. According to Pete who I went to uni with and now work with, it could take another year for the unit to get up and running, but at least the possibility is there!!!!

But before then, a months digging in cornwall would be ace! Hurray for volunteering!


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> Just heard from one of my old lecturers - he's in the process of setting up a contractural unit down in cornwall. And I may be getting a full time permanent job from it!
> 
> Also, may be heading down to his site in the summer for a month, at Tintagel. Should be good fun!



Wow! That would be so cool, and it's a gorgeous place to live too.


----------



## shiv

hmmm how long to waffles take to cook? they've been in 20 mins from frozen.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ohgodohgodohgodnanowrimoiseatingmysoul!!!

I have written 5000 words today...and I am about to pull my hair out in a fit of final fantasy induced rage. I want to sit down and play 7 from scratch again...and watch advent children andandand OHMYGOD!!!!!!!!!!!!

*flails*


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ohgodohgodohgodnanowrimoiseatingmysoul!!!
> 
> I have written 5000 words today...and I am about to pull my hair out in a fit of final fantasy induced rage. I want to sit down and play 7 from scratch again...and watch advent children andandand OHMYGOD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *flails*



Blimey. glad I live the other side of town! How's Matt?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Blimey. glad I live the other side of town! How's Matt?



 I'm surprised you cant here me yelling obsceneties at my word doc!

Hmmm, he's got his head stuck in modern warfare 2 at the moment trying to calm himself down. He was absolutely fuming when he got back - apparently manager man had the audcaity to call him a liar...twice. He's told me he's phoning in sick tomorrow and will be having a serious think about resigning. Poor Matt  I think tomorrow we'll be heading into town to scout for new jobs for him!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> I'm surprised you cant here me yelling obsceneties at my word doc!
> 
> Hmmm, he's got his head stuck in modern warfare 2 at the moment trying to calm himself down. He was absolutely fuming when he got back - apparently manager man had the audcaity to call him a liar...twice. He's told me he's phoning in sick tomorrow and will be having a serious think about resigning. Poor Matt  I think tomorrow we'll be heading into town to scout for new jobs for him!



I really wish I could have a 'word' in these managers' ears. I think it is quite appalling the way two such intelligent and hard-working people have been treated by such inadequate morons.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I really wish I could have a 'word' in these managers' ears. I think it is quite appalling the way two such intelligent and hard-working people have been treated by such inadequate morons.



Dyu know, I'm livid too. I think the problem with a lot of retail places at the moment is that when they take graduates, they think that because we'll jump ship as soon as we find something in our field, they have every right to treat us like poo. Its completely wrong and out of order.

Forum trip to portsmouth gunwharf quay??


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> Dyu know, I'm livid too. I think the problem with a lot of retail places at the moment is that when they take graduates, they think that because we'll jump ship as soon as we find something in our field, they have every right to treat us like poo. Its completely wrong and out of order.
> 
> Forum trip to portsmouth gunwharf quay??



Actually, that's not a bad idea! Portsmouth has some terrific history, and we could drop  by HMV with lots of cusotmer complaints about the manager! Have you decided if you're coming to Londion yet?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Actually, that's not a bad idea! Portsmouth has some terrific history, and we could drop  by HMV with lots of cusotmer complaints about the manager! Have you decided if you're coming to Londion yet?



hahahahahaha lets dooooooooooooo it! We could go see the Mary Rose while we're there, and then go demand to see eejit manager!

No I don't think I am  Tis a shame, but I think saturdays right now are for recovering! I hope you all have a brilliant time, and can see through the drool marks I left on the rosetta stone


----------



## Freddie99

Bugger but this week has been good bar the huge amount of money disappearing from my various bank accounts. Fifty quid on a text book, another fifty quid on the gym membership, twenty six on a rail card, ten on a calculator after the death of my old one, fifteen quid on pizza and God knows what else. Eugh. Horribly expensive and I'm not happy about it.

Tom


----------



## shiv

beans and cheese on toast...YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sat here in my PJs with a cup of tea, refusing to get dressed or do anything until Ive hit the 25,000 word mark.

Matt phoned in sick this morning, so is sat on the sofa playing modern warfare.

My feet are playing up this morning, very sensitive and no idea why  nevermind, at least they're not really hurting, just a bit irritating today.


----------



## Viki

Turns out i have the worst resolve EVER.

I was at the party for a whole 5 mins before i was talked into having a drink 

Ballsed up the temp basal too and failed to carb count successfully (grazing on party food is not easy to count).

Woke in the middle of the night feeling like absolute poo with abdominal pains. BG of 19, ketones +.

I have learnt my lesson and promise to be good from now on.



Stupid diabetes.


----------



## am64

ive been more or less asleep since friday night ...still feeling crap totally flat and miserable....bloody diabetes...


----------



## Steff

hey been ages since i last posted in here , just been into work for 2 hrs it was sooo busy, im going to sit eat my sarny and put my feet up now


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hey been ages since i last posted in here , just been into work for 2 hrs it was sooo busy, im going to sit eat my sarny and put my feet up now



hi cuz xxxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi cuz xxxx



hi cuz hows SWBH?xx


----------



## am64

not too bad started to do some physio now and coping well....hes got the same thing as boxer david haine who beat the giant last week...noticed from thread on broken bones here that there is a national othepidic hospital and its nearby here so going to ask GP for referral for second opinion...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> not too bad started to do some physio now and coping well....hes got the same thing as boxer david haine who beat the giant last week...noticed that there is a national othepidic hospital near here so going to ask GP for referral for second opinion...



nice 1 hun hope that goes good, fella did his foot in a while bk he saw a pshchio she was great they really do know there trade


----------



## am64

yep they helped me with a dodgy knee a few years back...oh steff im feeling like s**** still


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep they helped me with a dodgy knee a few years back...oh steff im feeling like s**** still



nt good hun do u wanna chat ?

xxxhugsxxx
im here for about 15 mins


----------



## am64

no its alright really ...i go thro these phazes it will be gone by 2morrow...bl*** depression aswell has a habit of creeping up and zapping you when all seems to be going so well...ha hum i know the pattern i know i'll be fine soon ! just gotta ride out the storms....what i get tho is when my dreams are nicer to be in than reality


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> no its alright really ...i go thro these phazes it will be gone by 2morrow...bl*** depression aswell has a habit of creeping up and zapping you when all seems to be going so well...ha hum i know the pattern i know i'll be fine soon ! just gotta ride out the storms....what i get tho is when my dreams are nicer to be in than reality



dam depression hun u know how i have been lst 3 days very extreme but tis always very annoying aint it , it creeps up and bites u on the bum from nothing u can be running around like a blue arsed fly and then next you dnt wanna move , im around for sum pmming ok xxx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> dam depression hun u know how i have been lst 3 days very extreme but tis always very annoying aint it , it creeps up and bites u on the bum from nothing u can be running around like a blue arsed fly and then next you dnt wanna move , im around for sum pmming ok xxx


Im goin a be in an out starting to cook sunday lunch catch ya when i can xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hmmm, I've hit 26,000 words on the story and I have computer headache. Sugars still swinging wildly so feeling a bit down. Been to the shop to get plasters ready for work tomorrow so my heels dont get gashed up even more. I still have to do the washing up and washing and change the bedsheets too.

Roll on tomorrow, I want to get back in my hole!


----------



## AlisonM

The Doctor's back. On Aunty One now.


----------



## twinnie

AlisonM said:


> The Doctor's back. On Aunty One now.



just watch it loveeeeeee david tennant


----------



## Steff

jus succumb to x factor only coz i wanna see shakira like


----------



## twinnie

anyone watching i am a celebrity?


----------



## Steff

nope gave it wide birth last yr and will this year , i am gutted bryan mcfadden didnt go in from westlife , but i hope colin and justin stir things up.


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> nope gave it wide birth last yr and will this year , i am gutted bryan mcfadden didnt go in from westlife , but i hope colin and justin stir things up.



i not watching this year has there noone on it i know


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i not watching this year has there noone on it i know



ur kididng u dnt know camp colin and justin ?? mind u i know of them all and still wnt watch


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> ur kididng u dnt know camp colin and justin ?? mind u i know of them all and still wnt watch



they do the home makeover shows?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> they do the home makeover shows?



aye thats them , theres a gal that was in girl group mis-teeq a chef from this morning a guy from hollyoaks and a fe others and kimmie from aggy and kim who clean peoples hooses ohh and sam fox the model/singer jimmy white a snooker player and luvy benjamin was lisa in easenders


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

CRISIS! I can't find my Lantus ANYWHERE

*panic*


----------



## Steff

hope u find it soon just think where was u last and work outwards, it wil be in the most stupidist place hun always is good luck


right off to watch top gear and relax bk on sofa with drink of lemonnade and some crackers X


----------



## Tezzz

Evening all.

*BG 4.7!!!!!!!!! *

WOW!!

I got invited out for a pint after church today and then after that I got invited back for a roast dinner. All the trimmings... soup for starter and *two slices *of cheesecake for pud. And I finished eating two hours ago.

The Level 42 LP *A Physical Presence *is on the record player... 

Oh what a happy day.....


----------



## Minster

brightontez said:


> Evening all.
> 
> *BG 4.7!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> WOW!!
> 
> I got invited out for a pint after church today and then after that I got invited back for a roast dinner. All the trimmings... soup for starter and *two slices *of cheesecake for pud. And I finished eating two hours ago.
> 
> The Level 42 LP *A Physical Presence *is on the record player...
> 
> Oh what a happy day.....



so is there a particular reason you go to church brightontez?? or are you into religion??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> hope u find it soon just think where was u last and work outwards, it wil be in the most stupidist place hun always is good luck
> 
> 
> right off to watch top gear and relax bk on sofa with drink of lemonnade and some crackers X



It was under my computer  how strange...


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> It was under my computer  how strange...



glad you have found it sam , hmm gets in mysterious places huh


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> glad you have found it sam , hmm gets in mysterious places huh



true! The amount of times I find things in wierd places...there was a shoe in the washing machine earlier...


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> true! The amount of times I find things in wierd places...there was a shoe in the washing machine earlier...



 hmm now thats strange lol, mind you i did find one of my hair bobbles down the back of my bra pmsl


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> hmm now thats strange lol, mind you i did find one of my hair bobbles down the back of my bra pmsl



lol! Oh they get everywhere too! Its ruddy annoying. Can never find one when I want one


----------



## Tezzz

Minster said:


> so is there a particular reason you go to church brightontez?? or are you into religion??



I go to church because I like it....

Right gang, I'm off to bedski.... Up at the crack of dawn.......... Grrrr..

Jukebox off till tomorrow afternoon....

Goodnight.


----------



## Steff

LOL i lost all mine i was reduced to having to use red band , oh has loads of them being a posty and that ha


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right, as I've just hit 28.651 words I think I will head to bed. Up at the crack of sparrows tomorrow morning as its work day! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

nights sam take care catch you 2morrow xx


----------



## Steff

heading off myself nights all xxx


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Right, as I've just hit 28.651 words I think I will head to bed. Up at the crack of sparrows tomorrow morning as its work day! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!



how long is this suposed to be sam???


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> heading off myself nights all xxx



night cuz xxx


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> how long is this suposed to be sam???



you're supposed to write 50,000 words in the month of november for the thing she's doing


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> you're supposed to write 50,000 words in the month of november for the thing she's doing



ohhhh i misread it on the original thread ages ago ...and thought it was 5,000 so ive been thinking...slow down sam or you'll need to do some serious editing!!!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.7...

It's wet and windy in Sunny Brighton.... 

Hopefully it'll be quiet after the rush hour....

Porridge for breakfast me thinks.. 

Have fun all...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning guys

woke to 16.4. NOT HAPPY! Levels were slight.ly higher before bed but only cuz i'd gone a bit funny. Stupid stupid body. You will get the beating of your LIFE today. No I'm being deadly serious

I'm back off to my hole...


----------



## Steff

gd morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

It's tipping it down here and it's depressing. Not what I need. On a plus I woke up with a BG at 8.3 mmol/L.

Grumpy person.


----------



## Steff

well the weather seems to be abit less unpredictable im guna go into town and get sum new bedroom furniture hope it stays dry catch you all later xxx


----------



## Steff

made it to the local shop fpr an onion then it chucked it down so i shall take a raincheck on todays town visit grr


----------



## Minster

afternoon all  wellllll sugars today have been very stable. woke to 6.4 and have been 5.1 and 6.2 as well. well i am in touch with the big guy and asked him for some good numbers today. think he mistook the fact i wanted wednesdays lotto numbers for good bloods, but hey ho cant grumble lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi guys, back from my hole. I've been singing random songs all day - Nine Inch Nails in a west country accent is ace. However, I have had 2 rather large hypos today, not impressed. Nevermind. Tomorrow I am taking cake with me. Sod the diabetes. I seem to have wind/cold chapped legs too, and they are owie. Feet playing up hugely. Again not impressed. I also fell in a muddy hole and hurt myself. Nevermind. I did *find* something today, one solitary piece of clay pipe...whereas my esteemed colleague found an entire ceiling rose!!!!!! %&*!&*&**!("*?(*"!

Now, I think Matt and I are about to go and get the weeks shopping. I am sure I will update you all properly later. I need to finish my coffee first!


----------



## Tezzz

You and your hole Sam.... It wound sound to a stranger quite pornographic....

So what ya gonna get in Sainsburys?

Try some fresh pasta - lower carbs than dried.


----------



## Steff

get me sum of those 3D glases from sainsburys lol. i aint got one near me


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> You and your hole Sam.... It wound sound to a stranger quite pornographic....
> 
> im nto a stranger and it still sounds pornographic


----------



## rossi_mac

Sam

If you are active on your feet all day eat cake for sure.

I sometimes am running around like yourself only to sit down when on the throne! And it really affects the amount of Insulin I need, so if I know I am going to have one of those days I take less at breaky and make sure I eat and monitor levels and often I'll have a fair size lunch and only inject 1 unit (I know my needs are lower than yourself but it's just an example) and check again in the afternoon and had a brew and something cake/biscuit/fruit to keep me at good levels so I can concentrate and get job done properly, then final level check before I leave site for the day. I try and always have food with me to keep me safe to operate!!

Glad you're still enjoying it tho. don't mean to lecture sorry! I know you know this already.

Afternoon all, blimey it's a monday ain't it


----------



## twinnie

i had a crappy day so i am off to asda to get some options and some dark choccy


----------



## falcon123

Minster reminded me that I had not checked my lottery numbers. I had not won and only got one number in two rows, and the newsagent said it was a winning ticket. Quick coffee, BG and then off to tackle First Capital Unconnected!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I'm watching Dick Dastardly and Muttley on the DVD player. 

It's so funny! Especially Klunk's inventions


----------



## Minster

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm watching Dick Dastardly and Muttley on the DVD player.
> 
> It's so funny! Especially Klunk's inventions



ah catch the pigeon. so very very funny. loved wacky racers too lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> You and your hole Sam.... It wound sound to a stranger quite pornographic....
> 
> So what ya gonna get in Sainsburys?
> 
> Try some fresh pasta - lower carbs than dried.



 hahaha, archaeology in general sounds very dodgy! Someone said to me earlier "Can I come in your trench?"  I was shocked!

Ah, we go for Asdas now, works out much cheaper. Tonight is Bratwurst and chips mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! Sod the carbs tonight 

Got some chocolate muffins to take to work for tomorrow to stop the hypos mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Minster

salmonpuff said:


> hahaha, archaeology in general sounds very dodgy! Someone said to me earlier "Can I come in your trench?"  I was shocked!
> 
> Ah, we go for Asdas now, works out much cheaper. Tonight is Bratwurst and chips mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! Sod the carbs tonight
> 
> Got some chocolate muffins to take to work for tomorrow to stop the hypos mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



asda is cheap, but i find that shopping for everything in one place is still expensive, so i tend to use farm foods for freezer stuff then use both asda and netto (its scandianvia for value) for the fridge and other stuff. works out by doing this we knocked between ?30-?40 off the weekly food bill. works great for us as we lovely godbods dont get paid very well lol


----------



## shiv

my other half thinks the most sensible thing to do it shop at waitrose when the offers are on.

i have pointed out that this means we will never be able to do a full shop as i cannot afford waitrose prices. he reckons it's nice to have a 'surprise' as to what we'll buy when we get there.

...so i do my own shopping at tesco, and if he wants any of it, he chips in.


----------



## Minster

shiv said:


> my other half thinks the most sensible thing to do it shop at waitrose when the offers are on.
> 
> i have pointed out that this means we will never be able to do a full shop as i cannot afford waitrose prices. he reckons it's nice to have a 'surprise' as to what we'll buy when we get there.
> 
> ...so i do my own shopping at tesco, and if he wants any of it, he chips in.



wow waitrose is very expensive lol. i got some wine from there the other week and it was nice, but i had to try and justify to myself how i paid ?30 for a bottle of red when i could have got one for about ?10 lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Minster said:


> wow waitrose is very expensive lol. i got some wine from there the other week and it was nice, but i had to try and justify to myself how i paid ?30 for a bottle of red when i could have got one for about ?10 lol



Ha they were doing 25% off every 6 bottles!! So went for the ones on offer then got 25% off each 6 then got wifey's 15% discount!!! Still probably cost more than tescos but feels good all those discounts!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Currently filling out an application form for *Wessex Archaeology*. They have 3 month contracts up for grabs in Salisbury. Oooo. I only know about it cuz a guy I worked with got a phonecall from them earlier offering him a job! Ooooo.


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> Currently filling out an application form for *Wessex Archaeology*. They have 3 month contracts up for grabs in Salisbury. Oooo. I only know about it cuz a guy I worked with got a phonecall from them earlier offering him a job! Ooooo.



Toes crossed (I need my fingers for typing ). The opportunities do deem to be flooding in don't they? That's the second one since you started the new gig.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Toes crossed (I need my fingers for typing ). The opportunities do deem to be flooding in don't they? That's the second one since you started the new gig.



i knooooooooow right. I'm not sure I'll get a job with wessex, but might as well try. They need someone for an immediate start and that would mean upping sticks to salisbury...unless i commute in each day but that would be a looooooooooong day. We shall see. It'll be nice just to get an offer from them! They've turned me down 3 times already!!!


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> i knooooooooow right. I'm not sure I'll get a job with wessex, but might as well try. They need someone for an immediate start and that would mean upping sticks to salisbury...unless i commute in each day but that would be a looooooooooong day. We shall see. It'll be nice just to get an offer from them! They've turned me down 3 times already!!!



Yes, but now you've got some practical experience and a publication to add to your CV.


----------



## Steff

gd evening all anybody watching im a celeb xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

application sent  I'm scared now...Oh well, if I don't hear anything, I don't hear anything. The sites theyre advertising for sounds sooooooo good though. Lots of awesome stuff in Salisbury and theres a massive site going on in kent atm in conjunction with Oxford Archaeology, I think on the M25 or something...I want in!!


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> gd evening all anybody watching im a celeb xx


Nope I'm listening to the radio and reading, while the dog sniffs suspiciously at my booties, she still doesn't trust them.


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> application sent  I'm scared now...Oh well, if I don't hear anything, I don't hear anything. The sites theyre advertising for sounds sooooooo good though. Lots of awesome stuff in Salisbury and theres a massive site going on in kent atm in conjunction with Oxford Archaeology, I think on the M25 or something...I want in!!



It all sounds really promising.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Nope I'm listening to the radio and reading, while the dog sniffs suspiciously at my booties, she still doesn't trust them.



aww im sat with radio on myself  x


----------



## twinnie

feeling better now had a very small piece of dark choccy and a coffee


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> feeling better now had a very small piece of dark choccy and a coffee



glad to hear u r better xx

im just munching on a cracker wooooo


----------



## twinnie

the hubby had to take the bar away from me   thanks for your messages of support there really do make me feel better


----------



## Steff

xxxxx tis really cold again the night o/h sat with the door open while he has ciggie lol


----------



## twinnie

it is really cold tonite and its peeing down in scotland


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> it is really cold tonite and its peeing down in scotland



again well we had no rain since this afternoon and hope it stays that way for a while yet


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> gd evening all anybody watching im a celeb xx



Moi!!  I'm a terrible reality show junkie, watch 'em all except SCD !

xx


----------



## Steff

soo helen fill me in how did they react to plastic  fantastic going in there ??


----------



## twinnie

i forgot she was going in i will catch up on the news on gmtv tomorrow


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

1.8

whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttt??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> 1.8
> 
> whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttt??????????????????????????????????????



Jelly babies, quick!


----------



## twinnie

salompuff are u okay?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

twinnie said:


> salompuff are u okay?



i barenly noticed it til now  but saying that, i was barely able to type and snd stuff. this has happened THREE times today



i feel well funny, really really freakin wierd and DONT LIKE IT

i think i must have overcomepnsated on the insulin with dinner, but i dont wanna overcompensate the hypo by having one of the muffins we brought earlier............

i actually thought i was hyper  i felt really thirsty when i checked...


----------



## twinnie

i hope u are feeling better i was really worried when i saw your post


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

twinnie said:


> i hope u are feeling better i was really worried when i saw your post



oh bless you  thanks 

I'm feeling must better now. Got some dextrose in me and a couple of digestives. Really craving chocolate now though :O


----------



## rossi_mac

Keep an eye on things Sam, I know you know it's just I guess there's a chance you haven't been this active for a while(?) working is different to college I think?? Be careful, I won't reiterate what I said earlier.

Take care of things


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Keep an eye on things Sam, I know you know it's just I guess there's a chance you haven't been this active for a while(?) working is different to college I think?? Be careful, I won't reiterate what I said earlier.
> 
> Take care of things



Cheers Rossi. Am feeling better. But been fighting to keep the levels up all afternoon!!! Oh god yes, I've been much more active. As you can imagine its a very very active job!!! I definitely think lowering the ole novorapid (again!) is the way forward as obviously I'm overcompensating during the day!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Im slowly but surely getting more and more dosey, reckon my early morn kicking in grr


----------



## am64

hi all.......large one needed ...got me dad here cos daughters birthday and cos theres no room at this inn he booked into the local youth hostel HeeHee
hes a 76yr old youth!! great to see him tho..hes such a hobbit!!


----------



## Steff

hey cuz got my dad here next week woooo, aww happy birthday to dawta hun xxxx


----------



## twinnie

well i think i will have a hot choccy before going to bed i think i will push the boat out and have whipped cream with it {i wish my bs is going up just thinking about it lol}


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I've just had a choccie digestive bar, keeping a close eye. Come up to 4.4 so I think it might be bed time once ive come up a little bit more.

I'm freakin exhausted!


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hey cuz got my dad here next week woooo, aww happy birthday to dawta hun xxxx



thanks sweetie ...he has been living in states for the last 15 yrs but thinking next year is time to come home...home he hasnt got one!  when hes in england (usually for the summer ) he lives on his narrow boat !! bit eccentric my old dad


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thanks sweetie ...he has been living in states for the last 15 yrs but thinking next year is time to come home...home he hasnt got one!  when hes in england (usually for the summer ) he lives on his narrow boat !! bit eccentric my old dad



oooo groovy my dads lucky if he leaves the hoose , well accpet to get the papers on morn xx


----------



## rossi_mac

A friends auntie lives on a houseboat, I would love to do that! Obviously love the gaff I've just moved into but the idea of living on a narrow boat!  well I can dream!


----------



## am64

his boat is very nice...42ft so quite small which is good as he manages on his own alot of the time travelling around.... last year he went right up throuh birmingham to  manchester (i think) ...this year all around oxford reading and bath and bristol...good fun and a lovely pace of life!!


----------



## AlisonM

rossi_mac said:


> A friends auntie lives on a houseboat, I would love to do that! Obviously love the gaff I've just moved into but the idea of living on a narrow boat!  well I can dream!



I've always fancied that too. But I'm too much of a magpie. It would soon be sinking from the sheer weight of stuff, especially my 1500 books.


----------



## am64

haha my dads problem is his books tonight we were talking about his return to uk next year and we were suggesting he went for a studio flat from the local Housing association..as they find them hard to let...he was totally happy as long as there was enough space for all his books!!!


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> soo helen fill me in how did they react to plastic  fantastic going in there ??



Some of them didn't seem that keen when they realised she would be joining them, but Kim told them all (particularly Stuart!) not to pre-judge and welcome her into the camp with an open mind.  A couple of them changed their previous views once they'd chatted with her a bit. 

Chef Gino (swoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon ) was a bit disappointed to hear that she chose things like Coffee/tea/sugar/biscuits as gifts that she 'won' rather than more important things like salt/pepper/herbs.  (The twist was that she had to decide whether to take the 7 gifts she'd won for the camp or not, as if she did, they would ALL have to give up their luxury items!).

At the moment, she seems to have been accepted quite well into the group..............

She has been chosen by the public to do the next trial, which pee'd her off as she thought, for some reason, that she would be immune on her first day!!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Am, your dad sounds great!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Some of them didn't seem that keen when they realised she would be joining them, but Kim told them all (particularly Stuart!) not to pre-judge and welcome her into the camp with an open mind.  A couple of them changed their previous views once they'd chatted with her a bit.
> 
> Chef Gino (swoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon ) was a bit disappointed to hear that she chose things like Coffee/tea/sugar/biscuits as gifts that she 'won' rather than more important things like salt/pepper/herbs.  (The twist was that she had to decide whether to take the 7 gifts she'd won for the camp or not, as if she did, they would ALL have to give up their luxury items!).
> 
> At the moment, she seems to have been accepted quite well into the group..............
> 
> She has been chosen by the public to do the next trial, which pee'd her off as she thought, for some reason, that she would be immune on her first day!!
> 
> xx


she is mad of cors all the public will have her doing all the worse trails , watever was she thinking going in there HAHAHAHHA


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Am, your dad sounds great!!
> 
> xx



yeah hes a bit of a laugh but the nice thing is the kids are getting to know him ...tomoorow daughter is going to look arounf the slade school of art and she asked him to go with him as she had such fun with him going around oxford ! and its her birthady so he feels honoured X


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> yeah hes a bit of a laugh but the nice thing is the kids are getting to know him ...tomoorow daughter is going to look arounf the slade school of art and she asked him to go with him as she had such fun with him going around oxford ! and its her birthady so he feels honoured X



Awww, that's very sweet.

xx


----------



## Steff

hmm did sam go to bed


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> hmm did sam go to bed



Probably, I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## am64

ummm saw all that poor hun she really goes through it all...least shes a happy bunny in her hole !!??!!


----------



## Steff

PMSL

yea hope she k think she was having drink then bed


----------



## Steff

well im watching eight legged freaks on itv so funny


----------



## am64

um thinking i d better do the same ...but that bottle of wine is not going to drink itself!!and i am thinking about celebrating my acheivement giving birth 19 years ago!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> um thinking i d better do the same ...but that bottle of wine is not going to drink itself!!and i am thinking about celebrating my acheivement giving birth 19 years ago!!



well then 2 good reasons


----------



## am64

heheeeee hey steff great news re heroine of the month!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heheeeee hey steff great news re heroine of the month!!



thanks hun  very nice surprise xxx


----------



## Steff

reet im away to my bed 

nights all catch you soon byeeeeeeee

tc cuz and easy on the wine hehe xx


----------



## am64

last one now rest is for vension casserole birthady T chosen by daughter cooked by me !! might not be around till wednes or thurs


----------



## am64

ohhh nooo last in the pub again...think i'll have a lock in heeheeeheeeheee:


----------



## Tezzz

Morning!

BG 5.5 and I feel like sh*t. Me thinks me took two Metformins last night...

Oh well, time to scare the public.

I'm not on my normal route today so the best of British to those brave enough to travel with me.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning kids, i hate this time of the morning. BG 10.0 which i guess isnt bad after stuffinf my face with carbs last night! Am just waiting for the hot water to soak my bowl before munching on bfast.


----------



## twinnie

morning all just having a coffee and my porriage need it today its freezing


----------



## Steff

gd morning all brrr cold today toast and a warm drink for me i must be cold ehhe 

have gd day all x


----------



## AlisonM

It's a bit damp but otherwise positively springlike here.


----------



## Steff

well clothes are on line and garden is looking better then it has been in last 3 days lol

off to get abit of lunch now laters all xxx


----------



## Minster

afternoon all 

hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## Steff

hi there minster 

and everyone else i got fish and chips for tea


----------



## am64

in for a swift one...birthday cassarole in ...huge amount of washing up to and tidy up...ahhh mad day...going to post the minster re believes


----------



## Steff

mmm casserole i make the odd chicken one now and then , but son aint keen


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> hi there minster
> 
> and everyone else i got fish and chips for tea



ah very nice steff. what fish is it???

im having a stir fry for tea (yay. wishing it was steak and chips with lots of mustard) lol


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> ah very nice steff. what fish is it???
> 
> im having a stir fry for tea (yay. wishing it was steak and chips with lots of mustard) lol



tis haddock MMMMMM chick stir fry lush


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> tis haddock MMMMMM chick stir fry lush



lol unfortunatly i have no chicken in so it is veg stir fry lol


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> lol unfortunatly i have no chicken in so it is veg stir fry lol



ooo dnt u like white meat then


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> ooo dnt u like white meat then



lol i do like white meat. i also eat red meat to, but i have cut that right down now and only have red meat once every 2 weeks (hence no steak tonight lol).

must say fish is my favorite thing though


----------



## Steff

and mine but i like steak and have not had it in weeks


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> hi there minster
> 
> and everyone else i got fish and chips for tea



I really fancy fish and chips now Steff.... but it's not Friday.....

BG has been quite low for me all day. I feel like yuck. I'm now sinning on 3 rich tea biccies and an espresso coffee to try and re-engage my brain.  I did take two metformins last night and my derriere has been quite noisy...

Right, gonna stick something on the jukebox.

*Teenage Rampage* by The Sweet I think..... With the volume turned clocwise...


----------



## Steff

pmsl sorry tez but LOL at derrier quite nosey , hope the BGS settle for you


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> and mine but i like steak and have not had it in weeks



i love my steak medium rare so it has a little bit of pink to the middle lol



brightontez said:


> I really fancy fish and chips now Steff.... but it's not Friday.....
> 
> BG has been quite low for me all day. I feel like yuck. I'm now sinning on 3 rich tea biccies and an espresso coffee to try and re-engage my brain.  I did take two metformins last night and my derriere has been quite noisy...
> 
> Right, gonna stick something on the jukebox.
> 
> *Teenage Rampage* by The Sweet I think..... With the volume turned clocwise...



wow so the metformin is causing wind the brightontez?? i have a little problem with the insulin causing that at times lol not good in the middle of a sermon i can tell you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. I am completely exhausted today. Very tired. I also have bruised, sore and bleeding fingers...

got some nanowrimo to write tonight. I do believe I am slightly behind again. Oops

I've also failde at nablopomo...


----------



## sofaraway

hey guys, found this- pretty funny

http://sugasheen.wordpress.com/


----------



## twinnie

hello all feeling like crap my blood sugars have been in double figures this afternsoon so i will have a virtual hot choccy 
i am drinking lots of water


----------



## Steff

aww (((hugs))) twinne , have you eaten anything that could of upset levels? xxxx


----------



## Minster

sofaraway said:


> hey guys, found this- pretty funny
> 
> http://sugasheen.wordpress.com/



thats very funny


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> aww (((hugs))) twinne , have you eaten anything that could of upset levels? xxxx



i think it could be i coming down with something or my new tablets ? i just have keep a eye on the bs using all my strips good job i got new ones today 
thank u for the hug


----------



## Minster

what testing strips do you use??? if it is the same as mine i would be happy to order a couple extra to let you have some more


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i think it could be i coming down with something or my new tablets ? i just have keep a eye on the bs using all my strips good job i got new ones today
> thank u for the hug



yes that could be right i know speaking from my point of view wen doc upped my dose of meds i felt real bad and i think others have to xx


----------



## twinnie

Minster said:


> what testing strips do you use??? if it is the same as mine i would be happy to order a couple extra to let you have some more



thank you my hubby spoke to my gp today and got more strips ordered for me as i have started a new tablet for my pancreas so he wants me to  test more than the usual 4 times a day so hes doubled my amout of testing strips 
i am one of the lucky few on here that get my strips on the nhs as a type 2
but that was so sweet of you


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thank you my hubby spoke to my gp today and got more strips ordered for me as i have started a new tablet for my pancreas so he wants me to  test more than the usual 4 times a day so hes doubled my amout of testing strips
> i am one of the lucky few on here that get my strips on the nhs as a type 2
> but that was so sweet of you



yes and me 2 twinnie it is always a a thought in my head that pple on here struggle to get them on nhs and others do without a prob


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> yes that could be right i know speaking from my point of view wen doc upped my dose of meds i felt real bad and i think others have to xx



i was sooo nervous about starting this tablet as it can play about with  bs but if it helps with my pancreas i will suffer it untill friday then i see the dsn about my levels of insulin


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> yes and me 2 twinnie it is always a a thought in my head that pple on here struggle to get them on nhs and others do without a prob



at first i though it was a postcode thing england and wales didnt scotland did
but no i get sooo angry when i read posts on here with people haveing to pay for there strips


----------



## Minster

right well you nice folks i am heading off to have a quiet word with the big guy upstairs  i need to say a few words to him and may not be back on tonight. hope everyones ok and i hope i havent upset anyone with my thread about believing.

well goodnight everyone.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I think I'll be heading off in a sec. Just need to finish off my bit on my story (hit 30,000 words tonight ooooooooo). Need an early night, as I ache and am rather sleepy. I'm gunna need to wrap my hands in plasters tomorrow...the poor things are ever so sore!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

have a nice chat with him minster, don't worry sometimes this place goes dead quiet, it's good to think, and you sure got me to do that thanks!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm having an early one too folks. Catch up with you all in the am. Sleep safe and well all.


----------



## twinnie

nite nite all i think a early nite will do me good


----------



## Steff

nights gals 

xxxx


----------



## Steff

eloo ello anyone about xx


----------



## am64

looks like ive got free range of the bar again xxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i really do not want to have to work in this weather............................


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyone has g d day xxx

I dnt fancy tackling that wind today tis rattling the windows  grr


----------



## twinnie

morning all .woke up to 8.9 this morning grrrrr


----------



## Minster

a very goodmorning to you all 

how is everyone today??

well bg this morning on waking was 6.4 so i was impressed by that


----------



## shiv

my alarm went off at 9, i've only just really got up. ugghh another wasted day.


----------



## Minster

is it always so quiet on the forum?? lol


----------



## twinnie

afternoon all just been xmas shopping


----------



## rossi_mac

I hope you got yourself something nice


----------



## twinnie

no  got the kids there bikes lots of fun getting them up the road lol


----------



## rossi_mac

I bet!!

Anyway I'm knackered, got loads of sleep last few days and tea isn't working anyone got any uppers, or any suggestions?? before I fall asleep on the job


----------



## AlisonM

rossi_mac said:


> I bet!!
> 
> Anyway I'm knackered, got loads of sleep last few days and tea isn't working anyone got any uppers, or any suggestions?? before I fall asleep on the job



Anyone around you got an orange? If yes, pinch it and peel it.


----------



## rossi_mac

just eaten an orange! Cheers tho! I think I'll go and get some fresh air!?


----------



## am64

hi all....got my hobbit dad on the bus to the airport to go to ireland to terrorise my sister and her family...hes 76 and its like running around after a 3 yr old...been a bit concerned tho as he lost his book on train here, his mobile on train last night comming back from london, and today when got on bus he left his camera bag with the driver as hw wandered off to get his seat....lets hope he gets to dublin in one peice!!! large bottle needed north!!


----------



## Steff

hey all god had headache from hell 2 til 3 o clock nearly didnt make pick up fro lad at skewl grr

can i have water and slice with mahoooosive wad of ice


----------



## am64

well off now till later 2 nite...hubby got a gig in london 2nite and i might go to do the driving.
http://www.timeout.com/london/search/?pageNumber=1&keyword=ryans+bar&date=today&submit=1


.not sure tho as well tired after the hobbit stay and birthday celebrations and got in laws over 2morrow for T. first time since the rows on hoilday ummm wish me luck..boy birthdayweeks are busy times XX


----------



## Steff

good luck hun catch you later 2night xxxxxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Enjoy the gig AM does he have like an email list to send out when he's giging, don't go into the smoke so much these days but if I was it would be a missed oppo!


----------



## Steff

alright rossi x


----------



## rossi_mac

dunno! still sleepy?? might go and hibernate for a few months, oh no my mistake shed loadds to do

You alright Steff, battling the weather up North??


----------



## Steff

alright im off for a nap in about 10 mins while the place is quiet, last 2 nights ive slept on sofa got up about 4 cud not settle in bed, 
but aye the weather is bad but cinsistent at least wen it rains here it sticks around lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

its been a tough day. I hurt and im very tired. I also found out i dont have a chance in hell of getting a job with a big unit without a cscs card...and it costs ?27 to do a rubbish test just to get a little card  bye bye wessex job


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> its been a tough day. I hurt and im very tired. I also found out i dont have a chance in hell of getting a job with a big unit without a cscs card...and it costs ?27 to do a rubbish test just to get a little card  bye bye wessex job



How about asking for it as a Christmas present?


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> its been a tough day. I hurt and im very tired. I also found out i dont have a chance in hell of getting a job with a big unit without a cscs card...and it costs ?27 to do a rubbish test just to get a little card  bye bye wessex job



The CSCS cards are like an industry standard to have some common sense and more on places like building sites, they generally are very easy, and anyone can do them there is a website to find out more, search CSCS on google, but the tests themselves are generally done where the driving tests are done, as they are the same multi guess style of questioning.

It would be prudent to do it if you are going down that line of work so that you are avaliable, I appreciate it's money you don't have but worth trying to sort out me thinks.

good luck with it.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Back from *W*. I hate earlies..... Grrr.....

Other half is in the boozer so I'm going to watch a London trollybus DVD in peace and quiet. And I'm going to have a Bailey's and ice. (25ml)

I think I'll end up driving the cauldron tonight if the one I love gets pickled...


----------



## rossi_mac

I've got the "construction Skills - Health & Safety Test fot the Professionally Qualified Person" Book which has all the questions you will be asked for that test unless there is another section for your discipline, but I'm sure the first part will be the same as it's a lot of general knowledge about different activites on building sites (but a lot, not all is common sense) if you want I can pass it to Northe' who can pass to you this Saturday (Although I would need it back!)

Let me know.


----------



## Steff

hya peeps, casserole  2night mmmm right weather as well lol

catch you laters


----------



## rossi_mac

Well tonight I'm gonna try and chillax and get some quality shut eye.

Could my tiredness be from the swiney jabbie??

Off for train to wilderness now, see ya.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cheers rossi. I think I'm gunna be borrowing one of the books from a friend at work. I might ask my parents if they can help me out with it. Either that or throw it on credit card.............but i guess if I want to work with the big dogs then I'll need it. Failing that, maybe the unit will put me through it? I'll have to ask Andy, as I know they pay peoples IFA (Institute for field archaeologists) fees....


----------



## rossi_mac

definately worth an ask, bug them for it, tell them it's for their benefit so if they get digs on other sites you can help out, don't say it's for you on another potential job.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> definately worth an ask, bug them for it, tell them it's for their benefit so if they get digs on other sites you can help out, don't say it's for you on another potential job.



aye sounds like a plan to me! I'll likely be in the office at some point this week with the rain and whatnot so I'll have to grab the director and ask. Due to wessex needing one of these things, I think I'll be needing more archaeology work in southampton so hopefully this will work in his favour!!!



now i have beer


----------



## AlisonM

You're right, it's a silly piece of paper, but it's worth having because it'll open so many doors. I'd say do it if you can scrape the cash together.


----------



## Steff

hey guys im soo aggreveated my sensitive tooth is killing me again but ive been reccommeded sumit by PM and if that dnt work im guna take the step and get dentist involved


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> hey guys im soo aggreveated my sensitive tooth is killing me again but ive been reccommeded sumit by PM and if that dnt work im guna take the step and get dentist involved



sorry your tooth is sore i hate the dentist i hope you feel better soon


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sorry your tooth is sore i hate the dentist i hope you feel better soon



cheers vickie , anyways are you ok now ? you wer not to good yest xx


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> cheers vickie , anyways are you ok now ? you wer not to good yest xx



not too bad bs in the 8 and nines so far today went shopping early that always makes me feel better lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> not too bad bs in the 8 and nines so far today went shopping early that always makes me feel better lol



 aye my lad has been adding to his xmas list at the moment we stand at 16 itmes it will be double that by friday i bet ya lol


----------



## twinnie

kids hey lol my two are the same


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> kids hey lol my two are the same



well his main pressie is nintendo DS and he wants roller bladed and a skateboard ,


----------



## twinnie

my two are getting new bikes and safety gear as there got compuer stuff last year  my wee boy is dr who mad so i have been to every shop and website looking for all the stuff i dont mind but as i love david tennant lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> my two are getting new bikes and safety gear as there got compuer stuff last year  my wee boy is dr who mad so i have been to every shop and website looking for all the stuff i dont mind but as i love david tennant lol



aww my sis got my ;ad a boke for his birthday in july , he says he wants a new bike lock and helmet so my sis getting him those, her hubby runs a bike shope so family rates and all that


----------



## twinnie

my twin sister used to work for woolworths so i used to get 20 to 40 % of all my shopping i have really missed it


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> my twin sister used to work for woolworths so i used to get 20 to 40 % of all my shopping i have really missed it



aww god i bet i jus wish i knew a family member who worked for argos ill not b out of there next 5 weeks lol


----------



## twinnie

lol me too


----------



## Steff

you upto much 2night twinnie


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All.

I'm gonna hit the sack as I feel shattered. 

The other half drove the cauldron in the end....

My turn tomorrow. Chicken curry - Tez style (mild and no cream or fat in it) and diddy amount of rice for me....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right my lovelies, I am off to bedski as I am completely exhausted tonight, and my hands are yelling at me 'STOP USING US WE HURT!'

So it is gnite from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> Right my lovelies, I am off to bedski as I am completely exhausted tonight, and my hands are yelling at me 'STOP USING US WE HURT!'
> 
> So it is gnite from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Night, night
Sleep tight
Don't let the bedbugs bite


----------



## Steff

good night tez and sam sleep well the pair of you 

catch you soon xxx


----------



## Steff

am i in charge of the bar then how unusual haha well as a non drinker this could get very ZzZZzZzZ


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> you upto much 2night twinnie



sorry about that steff went to the loo and the hubby was on pc and had sign me out git lol not much just getting everything sorted for friday with the dsn i have a lot of questions that i want answer to i have let them away with murder for too long now


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sorry about that steff went to the loo and the hubby was on pc and had sign me out git lol not much just getting everything sorted for friday with the dsn i have a lot of questions that i want answer to i have let them away with murder for too long now



your right to hun i was left to my own devices from feb to may and it was really getting me down they lost all my notes some how and it was all one long wait , i blame that for the fact i had to be put on pills as i was diet controlled to begin with bit becoz iw as left to coper on my own till then i hadnt a clue wat was spking me or doing me good grr


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> your right to hun i was left to my own devices from feb to may and it was really getting me down they lost all my notes some how and it was all one long wait , i blame that for the fact i had to be put on pills as i was diet controlled to begin with bit becoz iw as left to coper on my own till then i hadnt a clue wat was spking me or doing me good grr



well it thanks to medical negligance that i am a diabetic and last time i saw the dsn  she was more instered in the creon tablet than anything else but the hubby coming this time and hes not happy 
it hard for me to go to the clinic as it in the same hospital that cause all this in the first place


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well it thanks to medical negligance that i am a diabetic and last time i saw the dsn  she was more instered in the creon tablet than anything else but the hubby coming this time and hes not happy
> it hard for me to go to the clinic as it in the same hospital that cause all this in the first place



good on hubby hun tis always nice wen u got the backing and support of the person your going with ,I hope this time it goes a whole lot better for you , I think to myself if it was not for the other halfs knowledge of diabetes in the beginnng i dunno wer id be


----------



## twinnie

my hubby is brilliant it cant be easy for him his dad was a type 1 and he died 4 years ago{he didnt look after himself } so seeing me having to inject must
be awful for him he reading my diabetes for dummies book the now


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> my hubby is brilliant it cant be easy for him his dad was a type 1 and he died 4 years ago{he didnt look after himself } so seeing me having to inject must
> be awful for him he reading my diabetes for dummies book the now



good i find my book invaluble , my oh had a gf before me she was type 1 and also died but she had epilepsy as well which was always a big prob for her , i dnt have to inject and im type 2 so it is very diffirent for him but he does seem to have got me sorted big time jus lately


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off to beddiebyes. Night all.


----------



## Steff

sweetdreams alison sleep well xx


----------



## am64

opps looks like its just the cuzions again lock in !!!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> opps looks like its just the cuzions again lock in !!!!!



lol yer your k with me then as i dnt touch a drop , ill just root around for nuts


----------



## am64

well i got a bottle of diet lemonade and have decided to stay up till hubby gets back from gig


----------



## Steff

awww thats so good id not id b in bed , coz for once id have it to myself and nto have that lanky get taking up all the room


----------



## am64

ummm i know what ya mean! i ment to go and have an early night as im soooo tired but i got side tracked


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ummm i know what ya mean! i ment to go and have an early night as im soooo tired but i got side tracked



LOLOL 

well im guna head off myself hun gotta be up in 7 hrs and i got really achey head 

nights hun xxx


----------



## shiv

i think i'll have another late night tonight...still got time off while we wait for our CRBs to clear (mine has, just waiting on my other half's) so we're just bumming around. ugh!


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> LOLOL
> 
> well im guna head off myself hun gotta be up in 7 hrs and i got really achey head
> 
> nights hun xxx



nighty cuz XX
shiv i just posted on the other thread re had you started your new job yet ...and here ya are down the pub !!


----------



## shiv

lol no just waiting and waiting and waiting!!!!!!


----------



## am64

soz gotta go hubby back xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. I'm sat here thinking I may possibly have just eaten way too much cereal - i couldn't be bothered to weigh it this morning...but I'm trying to stop the midmorning hypos so...we'll see what happens. 

I'm sat here covered in bruises. My knees are 1 big bruise and something has been rubbing me on the bit behind my left knee to thats very dry and sore...

i love my job!


----------



## rossi_mac

Early bird catches the worm?? No early boy wants to get more work done, sat here in office and don't feel tired, actually feel pretty well perky!!!

woke at just below six's so so far all good, I wonder how the day will finish

Have a good one your self peeps

Sam try and not get to many more bruises or people may start questioning Matt!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Sam try and not get to many more bruises or people may start questioning Matt!!



hehe. He actually spends the evenings hitting my kneecaps with a mattock and scraping skin off my fingers with a trowel  LOL!


----------



## twinnie

morning all will have a hot choccy as its freezing and yippe we have a weather warning for heavy rain methinks a day in today


----------



## Steff

good morning all xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Guess who woke up at 5 bleedin' O Clock on their day off.... Coz they thought it was Friday today.... Grrrr...

Just stabbed my self and it's 6.0. Hmmmm... Dammed liver - I wish it would make it's mind up on how much glucose it's gonna dump in my blood for me...

Sam, Get one of those cushioned knee pads that are used when gardening. Brilliant things to help preserve your knees.

OK. Record player is on and *The Power Of Love *by Frankie Goes To Hollywood is playing at a sensible volume as it's before 9am. *I want LOUD DRUMS!!*

Yawn! I'm sipping a mega strong espresso trying to engage my bonce.

Now do I put some clothes on and have a breakfast at McD's or have some porridge like a good boy....?


----------



## Minster

morning all. just getting ready for the school run with my little tiddlers 

bloods this morning are at 7.3 and i havent had breakfast yet  think i may have to have something nice and simple like cereal instead of my usual beans on toast.

right must dash


----------



## Steff

hey tez hope you went for the macci d's option haha


----------



## Tezzz

*Alive And Kicking* by Simple Minds is playing on the jukebox.

I'm off out to the shops in a mo so laters...


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I spent yesterday at the two hospitals where I'll be working. I was looking around the Haematology in Eastbourne and Histology in the Conquest Hospital in Hastings. I even saw the cut up being done in the afternoon at the Conquest. I then went to shoot for my team in the evening and ended up wishing I had a pump. I didn't enjoy wandering down to the station and then having to jab in the hall where I couldn't even sit down properly. In all, I had an eighteen hour day yesterday and I managed it all on five hours of sleep and many pro plus tablets...

Tom


----------



## am64

take it easy on the pro plus and you tom  gotta go piles of washing up and hoovering bfore the in laws arrive


----------



## Steff

ellloooooooooooooooooooooooo peeps


----------



## shiv

CRBs have cleared! finally! now to actually start moving to gloucester! in the next week we need to sell the 2 cars we own! argh!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> CRBs have cleared! finally! now to actually start moving to gloucester! in the next week we need to sell the 2 cars we own! argh!



excellent news for you shiv , thats a weight lifted good luck with it all hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay shiv, well done!

I am back from work. Dug out 2 features and found nothing in them other than mud. Then did some levels with the dumpy level (i HATE that thing!), photographed every feature in the trench and then whacked out the rest of the features id dig out earlier. Awesome day. Not lookng forward to the weather tomorrow though!

Now sat here recovering froma hypo. Glad i had ut though, i wanted to try the glucotabs ibrought earlier!


----------



## shiv

i dropped to 2.2 earlier  i had a big glass of oj pre-hypo, injected for it but i guess they missed each other somewhere along the way...not fun.


----------



## Steff

hi shiv hope your better now ??


just eaten tea had chilli tonight no garlic bread tho very boring


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ack, so much ingrained dirt on my hands. No matter how much I wash them...i cant get them clean!!!!!!!!!!! I feel pretty dirty and bad about having to do blood tests on slightly muddy fingers despite washing them!!!

My testing kit is horrifically dirty, and my finger pricker is looking very sorry for itself


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> ack, so much ingrained dirt on my hands. No matter how much I wash them...i cant get them clean!!!!!!!!!!! I feel pretty dirty and bad about having to do blood tests on slightly muddy fingers despite washing them!!!
> 
> My testing kit is horrifically dirty, and my finger pricker is looking very sorry for itself



Have you tried soaking your hands in soapy water for 5 mins?

Didn't you get a new meter recently Sam? Can you take the old one to *W*?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Have you tried soaking your hands in soapy water for 5 mins?
> 
> Didn't you get a new meter recently Sam? Can you take the old one to *W*?



I did get a new one recently. Problem with the old being that its too big to put in my pocket really. I like to have it with me at all times on site just incase y'know. I might try taking it with me. Still only have 1 finger pricker though. I might phone nursey and see if she can get me a new one.

Ah, I might try that soaking tactic. Hopefully itll work. Yknow, I dont mind the 'archaeologists hands', its just so annoying when testing blood and stuff and you cant get through the grime despite washing them!!!


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> Ah, I might try that soaking tactic. Hopefully itll work. Yknow, I dont mind the 'archaeologists hands', its just so annoying when testing blood and stuff and you cant get through the grime despite washing them!!!



Just a thought re getting covered in grime..... Have you tried those latex examination gloves. I've seen them in the pound shop. Should keep your hands clean and you still have some sensation. Ask at W for some.


----------



## Steff

hey peeps , 

well im off to watch soap marathon now back laters Xx


----------



## falcon123

Sam, I find the gloves give me sweaty and wrinkley hands after 30 minutes. For car maintenance and DIY I find a barrier cream effective. There are also a number of good hand cleaners made by companies such as Deb. They also make hand wipes that really shift oil/grease/dirt.


----------



## twinnie

well i will have a hot drink as i am about to take my daughter to choir practice in a freezing cold church so i will catch you all later


----------



## Tezzz

Right it's drive the cauldron time....

Chicken curry. No blinking onions in the house so gotta sneak out to the shop.

Laters....


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Crewsters had a beer on way home and having one now! so I'm alright for now bartender but I'll be needing one soon!

Tomorrow is Friday! Another job well done getting there pat on the back me thinks, to you all too!


----------



## Steff

just tested at 22.4 i guess i really should check for ketones?? anyone ??


----------



## rossi_mac

I guess? Not really sure I think I've read people say anything over 15 or so (another debate) not sure what to suggest but yes test, not just the once, keep an eye on it.

Hope you come down soon.


----------



## Steff

ive +/- 0.5 traces of ketones


----------



## am64

woow what does that mean you ok cuz....


----------



## rossi_mac

Not sure don't they say drink lots of water to flush it out?

Sorry can't be of more help!


----------



## katie

dont panic steff, but yeah drink some water to help flush them out.  Did you eat something carby to cause this steff?


----------



## ukjohn

Steff.

What did you have for tea to hit 22.4.......or maybe your sore gums could be having an effect on you like stress. Anyway hope it soon comes down.

Another thought just came to me ( but I'll take something for it later as Rossi would say  ).....but did you remember to take your metformin.

John.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hope you're ok steff!

Am so tired the world is blurry

Have started Final Fantasy 7 AGAIN! I am such a loser! Bye bye 40 plus hours of my life 

Have hit 32000 words of my nano novel too!


----------



## Steff

ive just hypered had to ring m.i.l. first time she heard me that way but hey she offered whenever o.h aint about to ring her


katie  john i had a packed of hula hoops about 8 o clock and b4 that i had after my tea a slice of toast with marmite to take with my metformin


----------



## Steff

ty for advice rossi john katie sam im fine now just abit yukk after it x


----------



## katie

what was for tea?

if you are feeling ill that might have been part of it.


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> what was for tea?
> 
> if you are feeling ill that might have been part of it.



I had chilli


----------



## am64

hey cuz you better now...hula hoops dont usually cause me a prob...i think you might have an infection in that toothy...BUT if dentist give you a script for low level antibio make sure you tell him about the D and your meds....i had terrible sickness with anti bio from dentist, if necessary doulble check any anti bio from dentist with your DNS...believable.


----------



## Steff

very believable ,yes seem to be i am going to re-test in a minute see wats happened since i tested


----------



## AlisonM

What's the buzz Steff? Has it come down yet?


----------



## Steff

down to 16.1 alison


----------



## twinnie

steff are u okay i am just in and saw your post


----------



## am64

cooo on the way down good one steff


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> steff are u okay i am just in and saw your post



yea im ok now first time i have had ketones tbh i was really scared and o/h wernt here so hand to ring his mum twinnie but i feel better i have threw about 3 pints of water in me since xxx ty for asking


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> cooo on the way down good one steff



cheers i am guna re-test at 10


----------



## katie

glad youve come down steff x


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> yea im ok now first time i have had ketones tbh i was really scared and o/h wernt here so hand to ring his mum twinnie but i feel better i have threw about 3 pints of water in me since xxx ty for asking



is its really scary u will be peeing for britain now but soooo glad u are feeling better


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> glad youve come down steff x



cheers katie im not sure if the chilli is to blame i always have lean mince i have plain basmati and i dnt even hav the garlic bread anymore


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> is its really scary u will be peeing for britain now but soooo glad u are feeling better



cheers twinnie xx


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> cheers katie im not sure if the chilli is to blame i always have lean mince i have plain basmati and i dnt even hav the garlic bread anymore



yeah must be something else then!


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> down to 16.1 alison



Oh good. I'm relieved to hear it. Get yourself a good night's rest.


----------



## am64

how the pit bull ally???


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Oh good. I'm relieved to hear it. Get yourself a good night's rest.



Im going to re test hun in 5 mins then take myself into bath and soak


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> Im going to re test hun in 5 mins then take myself into bath and soak



Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Steff

right ive just re-tested and im down to 10.1 yipppeee

guna get a nice soak in the bath 
bk laters xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> right ive just re-tested and im down to 10.1 yipppeee
> 
> guna get a nice soak in the bath
> bk laters xx



great news steff xx and well done for dealing with it so well XXx


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> right ive just re-tested and im down to 10.1 yipppeee
> 
> guna get a nice soak in the bath
> bk laters xx



brilliant


----------



## katie

very good news steff, enjoy the bath  xx


----------



## am64

hi katie large one as usual i presumme XXX


----------



## am64

just give me the rest of the bottle  eye tests tomorrow!!


----------



## katie

I'll have a large port please. haha i'm such an old lady.

What are you drinking am? Goodluck with the eye test


----------



## am64

ohh the port will do !! cheers taking my mum as driver then taking daughter who wont eat anything carb...out to lunch 4 her birthday...nightmare and a half ...but at least i wont be able to see most off it !!


----------



## Steff

_right im back but not for long think i will watch my wwe in bed tonight _


----------



## shiv

oh joy, i test at tea time (20.4) so inject for tea & correction, only to test about an hour ago and find i'm 19.6. whaaaaaaaaaat is going on? i counted those damn carbs!!


----------



## Steff

nights all im away to watch tele in bed xxx


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> ohh the port will do !! cheers taking my mum as driver then taking daughter who wont eat anything carb...out to lunch 4 her birthday...nightmare and a half ...but at least i wont be able to see most off it !!



hehe she doesnt eat carbs? her diabetic control would be amazing 



shiv said:


> oh joy, i test at tea time (20.4) so inject for tea & correction, only to test about an hour ago and find i'm 19.6. whaaaaaaaaaat is going on? i counted those damn carbs!!



 I checked about 30mins ago and was 19.6 - damnit! I obviously didnt guess very well at tea time 



steff09 said:


> _right im back but not for long think i will watch my wwe in bed tonight _



welcome back!

edit: night night! xx


----------



## am64

night all aswell xx


----------



## katie

night! im going to do some yoga and then bed xx


----------



## katie

I can't sleep.  I was 19.6 and I didnt bolus for a snack earlier so I took 10 units. Two hours later I was 18.4 so I took 4 units.  Now i'm 18.5 - gahh. So just took 2 units because I really don't want to hypo.

Diabetes sucks.


----------



## shiv

katie said:


> I can't sleep.  I was 19.6 and I didnt bolus for a snack earlier so I took 10 units. Two hours later I was 18.4 so I took 4 units.  Now i'm 18.5 - gahh. So just took 2 units because I really don't want to hypo.
> 
> Diabetes sucks.



ugh  i can't sleep at all. i was 13.8 last time i checked.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning,

Hope you're OK now Steff.

BG 5.8. 

It's raining outside... Gonna get wet again.... Grrr.

Laters.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sat here munching on a large bowl of shreddies - bg 2.2 

listening to the rain. i do not wanna have to dig in that!!!!! Hopefully we'll end up back at the office if it rains too much!! Do a bit of a post-exc!


----------



## Freddie99

Woop!

No morning lecures! No 9am start for me! I can go back to bed for another hour! Life is good, well, except for the three hours of maths that I will be in to do this afternoon!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Oh God I Cant Remember When My Flu Jab Is! I Think Its Today But I Actually Lost The Little Appointment Slip!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

good morning all, hi tez im fine ty hun xx


yukky weather here 2day , im off out xmas shopping b4 W i must be mad lol


----------



## am64

mornin all calm damp and grey today..eyes tests ummmmm


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> ugh  i can't sleep at all. i was 13.8 last time i checked.



Hi Shiv, how are you today?  It always happens to me when I have work the next day and I only work one day a week at the moment!!  I woke to 7.1 so yay, it worked out in the end.  Hope you woke to a decent level too.


----------



## katie

now i'm 16.1 after a coffee. Really?! did I have to go that high?! ffs.


----------



## am64

glad u 2 ok saw your late night posts xxxx


----------



## shiv

i woke up low earlier at about 8.30 - i panicked and didn't test, just had juice and a yoghurt, so i'm not sure exactly how low i was. when i've got dressed (just out the shower!) i will test.


----------



## Steff

hey all afternoon hope everyones well xx


----------



## Steff

hey katie hope you are ok now , seems theres sumit in the air after my hyper last night i also has one while at work this afternoon grr, 

am hope the eye test went ok xx


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> i woke up low earlier at about 8.30 - i panicked and didn't test, just had juice and a yoghurt, so i'm not sure exactly how low i was. when i've got dressed (just out the shower!) i will test.



Yeah I rarely test if I wake up with a bad hypo, just eat!  hope you feel ok now.



steff09 said:


> hey katie hope you are ok now , seems theres sumit in the air after my hyper last night i also has one while at work this afternoon grr,
> 
> am hope the eye test went ok xx



I'm good now thanks, although I havent eaten lunch yet so no wonder  I'm 5.5, whoop.

Hope you feel better after your other hyper xx


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Yeah I rarely test if I wake up with a bad hypo, just eat!  hope you feel ok now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good now thanks, although I havent eaten lunch yet so no wonder  I'm 5.5, whoop.
> 
> Hope you feel better after your other hyper xx



yea im fine just ate a fruit salad there apple orange and some kiwi fruit that should keep me going till tea 2night.


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon all...

*I'm So Excited* by the Pointer Sisters is about to blast out of the jukebox.... 

19 hours till the meet...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Afternoon all...
> 
> *I'm So Excited* by the Pointer Sisters is about to blast out of the jukebox....
> 
> 19 hours till the meet...



woooooo apt song tez, glad you got the day off to go


----------



## am64

hi all...eye test went ok but forgot sunglasses and had to go and buy some..from the sports shop...34.99 as they only have ski ones at mo....!!!
mum just gone phew what aweek i have had!!


----------



## Steff

wow thats expensice you guna wear them 2 meet 2moz hun lol x


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> 19 hours till the meet...



afternoon all,

19hours!! Barely enough time to get pissed sober up dig a bit of the garden up and get on a train! What should I miss out on??

Glad everyone seems to be doing alwight, indeed AM what a week!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> 19hours!! Barely enough time to get pissed sober up dig a bit of the garden up and get on a train! What should I miss out on??
> 
> Glad everyone seems to be doing alwight, indeed AM what a week!



yeah I know what you mean, it's not long at all and we are starting out earlier than that   I'm soooo tired due to lack of sleep last night.  I'm thinking i'll drink some port until I pass out


----------



## rossi_mac

mmmmmm port I haven't had (a bottle of) that for bloomin ages, may go home via shoppe!

I wonder If I'll get up in time tomorrow!!


----------



## Steff

right guna go and get tea sorted catch you all in bit xx


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> mmmmmm port I haven't had (a bottle of) that for bloomin ages, may go home via shoppe!
> 
> I wonder If I'll get up in time tomorrow!!



A somerfield near me is closing down and they had cheap alcohol  I went in for lunch and came out with port and beer, totally forgot lunch which is why ive only just eaten lol.  It was 5.99 for the cockburn port!

Yeah maybe go easy on the alcohol tonight


----------



## Tezzz

Do you want an alarm call Ross?


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Do you want an alarm call Ross?



Cheers Tez for the offer, but I'm sure I'll be up around 5am either the rain/wind or the cats or the wifey getting up to sort the cats, or not being asleep!!

Hey ho! I may not look to fresh but I'll do my best to have a bit of a wash! Give me a beer when we get there all the cogs will soon sort themselves out!


----------



## twinnie

a large piece of choccy cake bs at 5.3 before tea tonite lowest its been at that time for a wee while


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sugars running flightly high. 14.3 at dinner. I blame the beer. 2.5 pints...and feeling slightly tipsy...i wish i could drink like a trooper. Dang you archaeology making me go down the pub on a friday night!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> sugars running flightly high. 14.3 at dinner. I blame the beer. 2.5 pints...and feeling slightly tipsy...i wish i could drink like a trooper. Dang you archaeology making me go down the pub on a friday night!



Nice weather today though Sam - after the rain! I was in Portswood this morning and I was sweating in my tshirt! Is the site where Wickes used to be, just down the road from Waitrose?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Nice weather today though Sam - after the rain! I was in Portswood this morning and I was sweating in my tshirt! Is the site where Wickes used to be, just down the road from Waitrose?



yeaaaaaaaaaah its the wickes site!!!!! The one thats been coated in orchard homes wooden boards! Oh, I so would've snuck out and come said hi  i was wandering about around lunchtime, to get a sprite lite from waitrose


----------



## Steff

evening all hope everyones well had 3rd hyper since last night what am i doing f*****g wrong


----------



## am64

how can i roller skate ...thro a herd of buffalo....yeh

soz listening to general kane 'buffaloes' good anti dote for a week of in laws...still wont be back till xmas obligations !!! hahah


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> evening all hope everyones well had 3rd hyper since last night what am i doing f*****g wrong



aww sorry to hear that steff, maybe it's time for a visit to your DSN? xx


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> evening all hope everyones well had 3rd hyper since last night what am i doing f*****g wrong



Could it be all the extra exercise?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> aww sorry to hear that steff, maybe it's time for a visit to your DSN? xx



next friday hun


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Could it be all the extra exercise?



u mean extra exercise that my jaws have been doing ?


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> u mean extra exercise that my jaws have been doing ?



heeheeheee steffy you okay cuz


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> next friday hun



oh goodluck then, hope you get something sorted


----------



## twinnie

sorry you are having a bad day steff hopefully the dsn will sort it out for you next week {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## am64

steff you've been doing real good ajusting to new meds re sickness at first...maybe they not working so well who knows they cant really tell till 3 months but if its making you feel bad it needs sorting....i think your teeth problem maybe part of it cos tooth  pain is drainning....when i lost my front tooth to absess i thought it was worse than childbirth at least you knew with child birth it would go away!!!once the baby was out !!


----------



## Steff

ty katie and twinnie just tested again 14.3 , grr just seems im geting bad luck , yes am your right i usually take it in my stride after an initial wobble tho , this time it seems sumit going rong 

ive got to mention the byetta again and i think this time i wont take no for an ansa


----------



## Northerner

I'm the opposite today steff - was 2.6 before tea and just tested at 2.8 now after feeling woozy! Really thought I'd got the insulin right today, but obviously messed up big time! Bit worrying that I drop so low without noticing too, but symptoms quite strong as I type this (I've had some jelly babies!) Eyesight wobbling!


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> ty katie and twinnie just tested again 14.3 , grr just seems im geting bad luck , yes am your right i usually take it in my stride after an initial wobble tho , this time it seems sumit going rong
> 
> ive got to mention the byetta again and i think this time i wont take no for an ansa



can i ask what byetta i never heard of it {or is it used under a different name?}


----------



## Steff

its like  pen you inject it into u , simlier to insulin 

here you go vickie read this hun x

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000024.html


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> its like  pen you inject it into u , simlier to insulin
> 
> here you go vickie read this hun x
> 
> http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000024.html



oh right. wonder why i wasnt put on to this instead of straight on to insulin 
?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> oh right. wonder why i wasnt put on to this instead of straight on to insulin
> ?



I dunno i think its a new thing , i know its very expensive to, hence why i think half the reason doc is stalling , wen i was in with him last he actually had to look in his medical book and read up on byetta there n then .


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> I dunno i think its a new thing , i know its very expensive to, hence why i think half the reason doc is stalling , wen i was in with him last he actually had to look in his medical book and read up on byetta there n then .



thats not a good sign lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thats not a good sign lol



ur telling me , tis always about money hun , but like i said im not guna go thru wat i have since last night to save his pocket


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> ur telling me , tis always about money hun , but like i said im not guna go thru wat i have since last night to save his pocket



true its your life hes dealing with ,it would be totally different if it was hes own


----------



## Steff

sorry to go mid convo hun but im burning up here guna go and do test


----------



## Tezzz

Right I'm off to bed.

Isn't it so exciting. Up tomorrow at 6am.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening peeps on 2nd bottle of vino rosso! good sheeet!

What's occuring?

Just watched Russel Howard, he is funny, now watching Friday 13th Part 3!!! memories! Wifey asleep on sofa cats on our bed!? Is that right?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Evening peeps on 2nd bottle of vino rosso! good sheeet!
> 
> What's occuring?
> 
> Just watched Russel Howard, he is funny, now watching Friday 13th Part 3!!! memories! Wifey asleep on sofa cats on our bed!? Is that right?



haha easy rossi 

I'm just printing off my megatrain ticket, finding things I need for tomorrow etc.  There's nothing like a bit of forward planning and preparation haha!

lol too much wine for the wifey then


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha easy rossi
> 
> I'm just printing off my megatrain ticket, finding things I need for tomorrow etc.  There's nothing like a bit of forward planning and preparation haha!
> 
> lol too much wine for the wifey then



Lets say I had or am having the lions share! Well the 2nd bottle is all mine! It's been a long week! (even longer for wifey! She has to actually work!)

Katie make sure you chill your stellas for the train ride in the morning!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Lets say I had or am having the lions share! Well the 2nd bottle is all mine! It's been a long week! (even longer for wifey! She has to actually work!)
> 
> Katie make sure you chill your stellas for the train ride in the morning!!



stella?! i'm not that bad! ive got carling export  hahaha.  They are in bottles toooo and they are chilling in the fridge already 

At least I wont be hungover tomorrow, like some of us 

dont you have a job?? i thought you did?!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Get the drinks in Twin !!.... mines a double neat vodka plzzzzz *


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> stella?! i'm not that bad! ive got carling export  hahaha.  They are in bottles toooo and they are chilling in the fridge already
> 
> At least I wont be hungover tomorrow, like some of us
> 
> dont you have a job?? i thought you did?!



I have a job just it seems she works harder than I well her journey is long compared to mine! and she's been going to  midlands too!

I hate stella too but to get tanked up on a train it has to be wife beater??

Safe a cx bottle for me


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Get the drinks in Twin !!.... mines a double neat vodka plzzzzz *



TWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIINNNN!!!! helloooooooooooo!!! how are you????

one double neat vodka coming up 

I'm meeting rossi_mac tomorrow you know!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Get the drinks in Twin !!.... mines a double neat vodka plzzzzz *



Evening Girl how the hell are you doing????


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I have a job just it seems she works harder than I well her journey is long compared to mine! and she's been going to  midlands too!
> 
> I hate stella too but to get tanked up on a train it has to be wife beater??
> 
> Safe a cx bottle for me



ooh i see. women always work harder anyway 

ok, i'll have to bring a bigger bag... but i'll pack you one!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> TWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIINNNN!!!! helloooooooooooo!!! how are you????
> 
> one double neat vodka coming up
> 
> I'm meeting rossi_mac tomorrow you know!



*Hey Twin , ((((hugs)))) I've missed you !!  I'm great thank you honey *


----------



## insulinaddict09

]





rossi_mac said:


> Evening Girl how the hell are you doing????



*Everything is great here thank you Ross  How are you and the new house ?*


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> TWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIINNNN!!!! helloooooooooooo!!! how are you????
> 
> one double neat vodka coming up
> 
> I'm meeting rossi_mac tomorrow you know!



Is that so bad????



insulinaddict09 said:


> ]
> 
> *Everything is great here thank you Ross  How are you and the new house ?*



All groovy AM need to get moving on the old planning, waiting for neighbours to get sorted, see what they get away with, they should get a decision next week! I keep digging things up but getting nowhere

Hope you are well, you seem to be busy??


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hey Twin , ((((hugs)))) I've missed you !!  I'm great thank you honey *



Missed you too   What have you been up to?? xx


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Is that so bad????



nope. just shocking lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Missed you too   What have you been up to?? xx



*Hmm what have I been up too ? .. hehe mischief of course !  And working toooo much ! I'm soo busy atm its unreal , and I'm still not sleeping .I went 6 days without any sleep at all and then on the 7th had 4 hours !! I'm definately turning in to a machine .What have you been up to lately?*


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> nope. just shocking lol.



fair do's ....


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Is that so bad????
> 
> 
> 
> All groovy AM need to get moving on the old planning, waiting for neighbours to get sorted, see what they get away with, they should get a decision next week! I keep digging things up but getting nowhere
> 
> Hope you are well, you seem to be busy??



*Lol, try and rest as well as all that work !!  
I'm always busy atm Ross  I've got time off soon ,so Ill have some fun then *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm what have I been up too ? .. hehe mischief of course !  And working toooo much ! I'm soo busy atm its unreal , and I'm still not sleeping .I went 6 days without any sleep at all and then on the 7th had 4 hours !! I'm definately turning in to a machine .What have you been up to lately?*



eeek twin, that's not good for you.  Dare I ask how your levels are??

Haha ive been up to lots of mischief too  apart from that not much, still spending too much time on here   Any specific mischief you want to tell me about?


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Lol, try and rest as well as all that work !!
> I'm always busy atm Ross  I've got time off soon ,so Ill have some fun then *



Glad to hear it, we were worrying about you, thought we might never hear from you again!

Hey what's with the foreign lingo??

PS Glad you good girl


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> eeek twin, that's not good for you.  Dare I ask how your levels are??
> 
> Haha ive been up to lots of mischief too  apart from that not much, still spending too much time on here.  Any specific mischief you want to tell me about?



*The best type of mischief !!!!  Hmm levels ok actually  I'm not dead yet anyway!  hehe *


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Glad to hear it, we were worrying about you, thought we might never hear from you again!
> 
> Hey what's with the foreign lingo??
> 
> PS Glad you good girl



*Foreign lingo? haha its Italian ! on my status you mean ? Its a quote from something . I usually have a quote or a song link on my status . or just f*** off if I'm too busy  Yeah I'll try and make more of an effort to sign in here *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *The best type of mischief !!!!  Hmm levels ok actually  I'm not dead yet anyway!  hehe *



I knew it!! haha.  Glad they are ok.  and don't joke!! xxxx


----------



## am64

more drinks for all i thinks AM lovely to hear from u tempted to stalk on fb u be not around for so long xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> I knew it!! haha.  Glad they are ok.  and don't joke!! xxxx



*Knew what?? *


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> more drinks for all i thinks AM lovely to hear from u tempted to stalk on fb u be not around for so long xxxxxx



If your pouring mines a large one


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Knew what?? *



hmm couldnt possibly say in public!

Hello am, are you still coming tomorrow?


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> more drinks for all i thinks AM lovely to hear from u tempted to stalk on fb u be not around for so long xxxxxx



*hey am ,I logged in to facey lastweek I think , that was the first time for ages . I never login there anymore . Yes drinks all round I think *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *hey am ,I logged in to facey lastweek I think , that was the first time for ages . I never login there anymore . Yes drinks all round I think *



You still on the wagon?

or back n the Voddy no ice?


----------



## am64

just give rossi the bottle...


----------



## Steff

hey all , i seem alot more sorted now god re-tested and was up at 24.1 at about 10.15 grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> You still on the wagon?
> 
> or back n the Voddy no ice?



*Its defo a Vodka no ice day I think  , Its the weekend !! yayyyy *


----------



## am64

you on way down again??


----------



## Steff

yes hun i am last tested at 23.00 and was 13.2


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Its defo a Vodka no ice day I think  , Its the weekend !! yayyyy *



yayy indeed girl, shame you so distant


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> just give rossi the bottle...



*A bottle you say ? I could go for that too actually I think *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *A bottle you say ? I could go for that too actually I think *



pull up a pew lets have a lock in it's normally only AM64 that has that luxury!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> pull up a pew lets have a lock in it's normally only AM64 that has that luxury!!



*lmao ok *


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> yes hun i am last tested at 23.00 and was 13.2



You okay Steff glad you lower than before hopefully you'll feel better by sunrise.


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all, squeeze one more in?! x


----------



## Steff

fingers crossed rossi 
evening lou hows ipod??


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all, squeeze one more in?! x



Hell yeah! Whats your tipple


----------



## am64

heheheee i ve been a bit lonely !! TWO bottles please Northe if u be around !!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> hey all , i seem alot more sorted now god re-tested and was up at 24.1 at about 10.15 grr





steff09 said:


> yes hun i am last tested at 23.00 and was 13.2



oh no! glad you are on the way back down xx



rossi_mac said:


> yayy indeed girl, shame you so distant



cheeky wink rossi 

twin, did u see the comment I left on facebook for you the other day?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all, squeeze one more in?! x



*Sure join in we are getting hammered I think *


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> oh no! glad you are on the way back down xx
> 
> 
> 
> cheers hope it lasts x


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all, squeeze one more in?! x



welcome in lou!

gahh this is getting too quick for me


----------



## am64

gosh you lot are quick !


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh no! glad you are on the way back down xx
> 
> 
> 
> cheeky wink rossi
> 
> twin, did u see the comment I left on facebook for you the other day?



*Yes I just saw it b4 when I signed in to MSN and checked my emails !! WTF  is that about !!??*


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> gosh you lot are quick !



not used to it are you am lol


----------



## Tezzz

There's always room for another Lou!

Can you bring a spare pumpers set to the meet tomorrow so I can see what it looks like?

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Tezzz

Evening Addict! Haven't seen you for ages.

Get smashed for me! One has to be up early to iron a top for the meet.


----------



## am64

hey tez crack up the juke box AM popped in for a bottle!!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Evening Addict! Haven't seen you for ages.
> 
> Get smashed for me! One has to be up early to iron a top for the meet.



nights tez have gr8 day 2moz x


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> oh no! glad you are on the way back down xx
> 
> 
> 
> cheeky wink rossi
> 
> twin, did u see the comment I left on facebook for you the other day?



Whats a cheeky wink against a normal wink?

I'm lost !


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Whats a cheeky wink against a normal wink?
> 
> I'm lost !



haha im messing with your drunken mind, don't worry.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Evening Addict! Haven't seen you for ages.
> 
> Get smashed for me! One has to be up early to iron a top for the meet.



*Heya Tez , yeah Im too busy to come on much now , Im working and dating so its hard to get here like I used to . I hope you and your oh are both good *


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha im messing with your drunken mind, don't worry.



That's too easy Hmmm Shiraz Mataro is lovely by the way! 14%



brightontez said:


> Evening Addict! Haven't seen you for ages.
> 
> Get smashed for me! One has to be up early to iron a top for the meet.



Whats an iron Tez? I had a wash in the week I'll try and find something clean and get to you all by opening time!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> That's too easy Hmmm Shiraz Mataro is lovely by the way! 14%



might have to check it out


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya Tez , yeah Im too busy to come on much now , Im working and dating so its hard to get here like I used to . I hope you and your oh are both good *



Good for you girl does that mean you're settling up north now!!


----------



## Sugarbum

No worries, I can bring a spare you can try it if you want. Perhaps we can draw up your fave beverage into some sort of infusion? 

Wooooooooooooooo Im abit nervous about tomorrow and meeting folk  someone make mine a double please! x

(oh, I didnt press "quote" then on Tez comment afterall!) EDIT


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> No worries, I can bring a spare you can try it if you want. Perhaps we can draw up your fave beverage into some sort of infusion?
> 
> Wooooooooooooooo Im abit nervous about tomorrow and meeting folk  someone make mine a double please! x
> 
> (oh, I didnt press "quote" then on Tez comment afterall!) EDIT



me too, hence taking beer on the train like a total alcoholic


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Whats an iron Tez? I had a wash in the week I'll try and find something clean and get to you all by opening time!



Apparently they're things women use to make our shirts look nice for *W*.... Runs.....

I can use one.... on the lowest setting.... otherwise things begin to melt..... 

Problem is jeans take forever....


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Heya Tez , yeah Im too busy to come on much now , Im working and dating so its hard to get here like I used to . I hope you and your oh are both good *



You missed the engagement. Spliced next summer we thinks...


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Good for you girl does that mean you're settling up north now!!



*Hell nooo it doesnt !! he is half German half Russian , 6'7 and gorgeous though Im going over to Berlin with him to see his family soon . Ill  let you all know what its like hehe *


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> You missed the engagement. Spliced next summer we thinks...



*congratulations !!  I'm really pleased for you both *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hell nooo it doesnt !! he is half German half Russian , 6'7 and gorgeous though Im going over to Berlin with him to see his family soon . Ill  let you all know what its like hehe *



that's even taller than the guy im seeing lol, who is about 6'4-5"?!

Berlin will be amazing!


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hell nooo it doesnt !! he is half German half Russian , 6'7 and gorgeous though Im going over to Berlin with him to see his family soon . Ill  let you all know what its like hehe *



Cool girl hope it works out you mentioned him earlier me thinks! I hope his name isn't wilfred and he's a biker, no he married a mexican! sorry getting confused!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Apparently they're things women use to make our shirts look nice for *W*.... Runs.....
> 
> I can use one.... on the lowest setting.... otherwise things begin to melt.....
> 
> Problem is jeans take forever....



I try and iron a couple of times a year but generally fail!!


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> Apparently they're things women use to make our shirts look nice for *W*.... Runs.....
> 
> I can use one.... on the lowest setting.... otherwise things begin to melt.....
> 
> Problem is jeans take forever....



ehem ? women? does a woman usually do yours then tez?


----------



## am64

night all sleep badly needed xxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Cool girl hope it works out you mentioned him earlier me thinks! I hope his name isn't wilfred and he's a biker, no he married a mexican! sorry getting confused!!!



*omfg nooo its not Will!! he was just a friend anyway . No this is someone else  We have been together a few months  *


----------



## Steff

nights am sleep well i hope 

have gd time 2moz if u go to meet hun xx


----------



## rossi_mac

DO YOU FANCY A LAUGH???

I JUST TRIED TO OPEN THE BOOTLE OF ROUGE

TO TOP MYSELF UP

HURT MY HAND

WAS SORE TURNING

I LOOKED AT IT AGAIN

THERE WAS NO CAP!

JUST POUR ROSSI!

"OPEN POUR BE DRUNK ONCE MORE" <-- I SAID THAT!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

am64 said:


> night all sleep badly needed xxxx



*bye am tc see you soon ((hugs))*


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *omfg nooo its not Will!! he was just a friend anyway . No this is someone else  We have been together a few months  *



I wan't thinking of Will! 

Glad it's good girl you deserve it!


----------



## Tezzz

Good night.

Better get in bed before I get the silent treatment....

"You spend too much time on that ****ing computer!"


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Good night.
> 
> Better get in bed before I get the silent treatment....
> 
> "You spend too much time on that ****ing computer!"



lolol sounds familier tez ,, nights x


----------



## katie

Rossi u are so funny lol. hope you manage to wake up in the morning 



am64 said:


> night all sleep badly needed xxxx



nightnight am xxx



brightontez said:


> Good night.
> 
> Better get in bed before I get the silent treatment....
> 
> "You spend too much time on that ****ing computer!"



fine, dont explain your sexist comment, i'll forgive you. Night, i'm off to burn my bra! x


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I wan't thinking of Will!
> 
> Glad it's good girl you deserve it!



*Who were you thinking of then ?? *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Who were you thinking of then ?? *



I didn't have a name you said you were going to see someone in Russia who was TALL 6 7!?? You seemed to talk of him with a certain swagger??

PS Are you and Will talking anymore?


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> I didn't have a name you said you were going to see someone in Russia who was TALL 6 7!?? You seemed to talk of him with a certain swagger??
> 
> PS Are you and Will talking anymore?



*Hehe thats him!! but he has family in st petersberg and berlin , we are doing both  . I havent spoken to Will for ages actually Ive been too busy and he has uni .*


----------



## rossi_mac

My mate Wilfred is berlin I think also effing tall! 

don't loose your roots girl!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hehe thats him!! but he has family in st petersberg and berlin , we are doing both  . I havent spoken to Will for ages actually Ive been too busy and he has uni .*



did you go to russia or did he come here?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> did you go to russia or did he come here?



Time for bed!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Time for bed!



See you in the morning big man!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Time for bed!



lol i know. ive got less than 7 hours till i have to get up.  I blame the twin for distracting me!

see you in the morn northe  x


----------



## Steff

nights northener have a good time 2moz xx


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> nights northener have a good time 2moz xx



Cheers all! Woo! London!


----------



## katie

Right. I need to go and sort out everything I was going to do hours ago 

Goodnight all! xx


----------



## Steff

good night katie have a brill time 2moro 


x


----------



## Steff

right im away to bed myself gosh 2morrow will be quiet in here 

nights all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

No Steff, don't leave me I've got another glass of vino rosso to go!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> No Steff, don't leave me I've got another glass of vino rosso to go!!



sorrryyyyyyyyy Rossi gotta im up early 2moz taking son over to his mates for 10th birtday party lol xx 

enjoy


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> sorrryyyyyyyyy Rossi gotta im up early 2moz taking son over to his mates for 10th birtday party lol xx
> 
> enjoy



I'll try you have a ball yourself girl

When I can get in my own bed I will!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 6.8. Pizza last night so expected!

Im off in a mo... Gonna meet Tom at the station and get the choo choo to London... 

Ipod charged and ready for action.


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well, and those off to the big smoke are all up bright and early xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning guys, I hope you all have a fabulous time in london and take loooooooads of pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry I can't be there with you


----------



## am64

yikes woke up at 1pm missed the meet!!


----------



## AlisonM

Quiet today with so many of the usual suspects off on their bunfight in the metropolis. I hope they're behaving themselves. Sorry you missed out AM, what happened to make you sleep so late?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lazy weekends do nothing for this sodding disease do they?! I think I'm having issues with my blood meter tbh. Just checked and it said I was 21. Checked again and it was 14.9. Did a control solution test and it came out at 7.0. Checked again and it said I was 16.8  I deliberately injected a bit more with breakfast as I knew today was going to be a lazy one...but i mean COME ON!

I can't win with it at the moment. And I am carefully logging all of this to show to nursey next time i go!


----------



## AlisonM

Do meters often go wrong then?


----------



## shiv

i'm actually sat here crying because i am so stressed about money.

we received our last wage 6 weeks ago. we have been paying rent and a couple of phone bills since. we are now running out of money. we have barely any food enough (okay don't get me wrong, we have enough but basically just pasta, soup, rice, etc). 

the reason i'm crying though is i am so frustrated. in sept, i ordered dave a tshirt off the internet (?15 + p&p). it got returned back to them as i could not sign for it or arrange for it to be redelivered (stupid work hours). the royal mail have not returned it to them, so they are refusing to refund me the ?15. i need that ?15 right now and he is being such an arsehole - i sent him 3 emails in 2 weeks, got no response so i emailed them through the website. i got one straight back saying 'i am not in the office 24 hours a day Siobhan and i respond when i get the emails'. i replied that i appreciate that however 3 emails in two weeks?? not exactly much to ask is it??

fucking wanker. i am so angry. my dad has offered to lend us money but i don't like owing money. we WILL be okay and i know that, but it is just stressing me SO MUCH.


----------



## AlisonM

Shiv, I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles, I wish there was something practical we could do to help. I hope having a wee vent has helped and that things get straightened out soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

feet playing up horrifically today, very very sensitive...and thats despite the gabs. Damn it. They've not been this bad since I first found out I had this. Sugars been pretty awful today though...


----------



## Steff

good ness me tis way to quiet , I wonder what there all upto now , well if any are left standing lol


----------



## Minster

goodevening all 

how is everyone this evening?


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> goodevening all
> 
> how is everyone this evening?



fine thanks minster and yourself


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> fine thanks minster and yourself



im not to bad steff thanks for asking.

just finished writting my sermon for tomorrow and thought id check out the forum and see whats going on. bit quiet isnt it?


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> im not to bad steff thanks for asking.
> 
> just finished writting my sermon for tomorrow and thought id check out the forum and see whats going on. bit quiet isnt it?



no idea i dont usually come on to often on a Sat


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> no idea i dont usually come on to often on a Sat



ah i see lol


----------



## Steff

well 2012 all ready to play , i hear bad things about it hope its worth the 2 hrs im guna give up


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> well 2012 all ready to play , i hear bad things about it hope its worth the 2 hrs im guna give up



its actually quite good steff. i went to see it last night and then went to see the 4th kind afterwards and thats worth a watch to lol


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> its actually quite good steff. i went to see it last night and then went to see the 4th kind afterwards and thats worth a watch to lol



you like the cinema then lol


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> well 2012 all ready to play , i hear bad things about it hope its worth the 2 hrs im guna give up



what?? are you talking about


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> what?? are you talking about



tis new film out hun lol


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> you like the cinema then lol



lol yeah you could say that. i tend to go once a week and see at least 2 films lol. if it is a saturday when i go i take the kids to see a film and they love it


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> lol yeah you could say that. i tend to go once a week and see at least 2 films lol. if it is a saturday when i go i take the kids to see a film and they love it



aww sweet , i aint been to the pics since traffic came out few years back


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> aww sweet , i aint been to the pics since traffic came out few years back



lol i didnt used to go to often but now i do love to go and take them once a month to see the new kids film. its not just for them though lol


----------



## am64

Minster said:


> lol yeah you could say that. i tend to go once a week and see at least 2 films lol. if it is a saturday when i go i take the kids to see a film and they love it



what was your take mister re the life of brian??


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> lol i didnt used to go to often but now i do love to go and take them once a month to see the new kids film. its not just for them though lol



lol lad wants to see christmas carol guna take him wen the hype died down


----------



## Minster

am64 said:


> what was your take mister re the life of brian??



i find it very very funny. i love monty python.


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> lol lad wants to see christmas carol guna take him wen the hype died down



lol probably best to over that one


----------



## am64

Minster said:


> i find it very very funny. i love monty python.



i found it a bit unbelievable


----------



## Steff

does your job mean you are not in the house alot then


----------



## Minster

am64 said:


> i found it a bit unbelievable



i kinda think thats the whole point of it thoough. a little tongue in cheek humour



steff09 said:


> does your job mean you are not in the house alot then



mine? well yeah it can meen that some weeks, but other weeks if it is slow on the wedding front etc it can meen i am home a lot


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> i kinda think thats the whole point of it thoough. a little tongue in cheek humour
> 
> 
> 
> mine? well yeah it can meen that some weeks, but other weeks if it is slow on the wedding front etc it can meen i am home a lot



ooooh right i have a m8 at works whos b/f is a trainee vicar and he aint qualified to do wedding yet, you must have been doing it longer or sumit


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> ooooh right i have a m8 at works whos b/f is a trainee vicar and he aint qualified to do wedding yet, you must have been doing it longer or sumit



yeah i am really close to qualifying. so how long has he been training for??


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> yeah i am really close to qualifying. so how long has he been training for??



18 months or just over


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> 18 months or just over



ah right he is about half way through then. im about a month away from qualifying so i get to do all the services with supervision so i can be ready when i am allowed to take my own church


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> 18 months or just over



naaa steff they arent allowed to do weddings until at least 7 years under their belt..but unbeleivably can do funerals after 1 year ...i supose with the dead it dont matter so much if they stuff up...isnt it smthing like that mister?


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> ah right he is about half way through then. im about a month away from qualifying so i get to do all the services with supervision so i can be ready when i am allowed to take my own church



that will be a proud day all that work 2wards it


----------



## Minster

am64 said:


> naaa steff they arent allowed to do weddings until at least 7 years under their belt..but unbeleivably can do funerals after 1 year ...i supose with the dead it dont matter so much if they stuff up...isnt it smthing like that mister?



roman catholics is 8 years, CofE can under supervision after 3 years and also training times are coming down to.


----------



## Steff

its unbelievably cold tonight got 2 pairs of sox on and still im colddddd


----------



## am64

Minster said:


> roman catholics is 8 years, CofE can under supervision after 3 years and also training times are coming down to.



oh soz i thought its was longer....what is your church again ?


----------



## Minster

am64 said:


> oh soz i thought its was longer....what is your church again ?



im CofE


----------



## Steff

im away to listen to take thats pray and papa dont preach by madonna, see what i did there


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> its unbelievably cold tonight got 2 pairs of sox on and still im colddddd



lol it is really cold steff. i have the heating on full lol


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> im away to listen to take thats pray and papa dont preach by madonna



think i may go to steff lol.

night night


----------



## Steff

ohh leaving so soon 

i wasnt planning on singing to them 



nights


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> ohh leaving so soon
> 
> i wasnt planning on singing to them
> 
> 
> 
> nights



lol i have an early start tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Minster said:


> lol i have an early start tomorrow



ahh yes im guess sunday is your busiest day 

cya


----------



## Minster

steff09 said:


> ahh yes im guess sunday is your busiest day
> 
> cya



it sure is a busy day.

right i must go as i need to speak to the big guy upstairs before bed and i still need to make sure my sermon notes are in order first lol

cya everyone


----------



## am64

yeah sundays must be unbeleivably busy for you


----------



## rossi_mac

night minister what time is your sermon tomorrow?


----------



## Minster

rossi_mac said:


> night minister what time is your sermon tomorrow?



hi rossi_mac we start at 8am with holy communion

night all


----------



## am64

oh shame you've gone mister i was wondering which theological college you are/were training at...as i have a freind who was recently thought of joining in maybe you could advise as to the course...i know its unbeleivably difficult
maybe next time eh?


----------



## Steff

ooooooooooh well my plans to watch film have gone awry bolok head wants to watch footy


----------



## Steff

poor minster up so unbeliavable early on a sunday, suppose some one got to do it .


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> ooooooooooh well my plans to watch film have gone awry bolok head wants to watch footy



hi steffy xxx im still here goina have a wisky and coke to settle the tummy


----------



## Steff

okies hun , i had a bloody awful tea it was yukk , made a lasagne from scratch, but even the dog turned her nose up


----------



## Tezzz

Right peeps. I'm off to bedski. Will post my pics of London tomorrow. Goodnight.


----------



## Sugarbum

brightontez said:


> Right peeps. I'm off to bedski. Will post my pics of London tomorrow. Goodnight.




Night! Nice to meet you today!


----------



## Steff

nighty night tez sleep well


----------



## katie

I might actually have to go to bed too, im knackered!!


----------



## am64

katie said:


> I might actually have to go to bed too, im knackered!!



nighty nighty all xxx


----------



## Steff

nights am   and katie if u go lol xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hmmm, numbers been floating around 12 all evening and no idea why...hopefully theyll sort themselves out. Problem being is that im stuuuuuupidly hungry!!!!!! gah.

Hit 37000 words on the nanonovel. And I have hit a snag...I'm almost at the end of my adventure and with 12000 words left to go  I think I need some padding like...make the final battle later and have lots more angsty fighting moments. Or something. I don't know.

Is it bed time yet?


----------



## Sugarbum

....it is bedtime! Im watching the re-run of X Factor we missed on itv2 which has reminded me to hire a hit man to take lloyd outside and shoot him 

My numbers are crap too sam! No reprive- start again tomorrow....

Thanks again for a lovely day. Night xx


----------



## shiv

so i've basically managed to prove that he is just holding the money from me. (see previous post page 304).

he said, i've filed a lost item claim with the post office as it was sent registered post it is insured. so i said, fine you'll get the money from insurance - please refund me.

he THEN said he needed to hear from them that they had not delivered it to me - which he can see when he checks the tracking status (as can i). so he is obviously just stalling giving me the money. does anyone know who i contact in this kind of situation? OH says small claims court but it's only ?15 i just feel completely screwed over.


----------



## Steff

shiv i have pm'ed you ok ?


----------



## Steff

night lou , unlucky for me i flicked it over once to x factor and who do i see but the twins mullering a wham song lol


----------



## shiv

salmonpuff said:


> Hmmm, numbers been floating around 12 all evening and no idea why...hopefully theyll sort themselves out. Problem being is that im stuuuuuupidly hungry!!!!!! gah.
> 
> Hit 37000 words on the nanonovel. And I have hit a snag...I'm almost at the end of my adventure and with 12000 words left to go  I think I need some padding like...make the final battle later and have lots more angsty fighting moments. Or something. I don't know.
> 
> Is it bed time yet?



throw in a new character to cause mayhem


----------



## Steff

Right im away to bed now , shall catch you all 2morrow 

sleep well all xxxx


----------



## am64

oppss locked in again and you all wondered why i didnt get up till 1pm today heeeheee


----------



## Steff

gd morn all hope everyone well


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

Good to meet everyone face to face yesterday. I had a great time. Hangovers all around? I've just put in the infusion set that Viki gave me yesterday and it was completely painless to do. I'm starting to seriously go off my pens now.

Tom


----------



## shiv

morning all...tom, 8am on a sunday?! are you an early bird?

i'm up and off soon to see the grandparents & other family today...should be good!


----------



## Steff

hava gr8 day shiv


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> morning all...tom, 8am on a sunday?! are you an early bird?
> 
> i'm up and off soon to see the grandparents & other family today...should be good!



Definitely am an early bird. All my flat mates are still in bed or only just got back frma night out a few hours ago. They'll be in bed for the rest of the day I think.


----------



## Steff

right away to W laters all 

weather seems nice for once , x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, twas good to see some of you yesterday, I hope we do do it again sometime, maybe Shiv is right and it would be fairer to go to brum next time. Well I've been up a couple of hours and don't feel groggy at all?! Still would prefer the weather to be drier today I was hoping to attack some trees!!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Freddie99

Yup, was really good to put faces to names. 

Ross, 

Same here, no hangover! Miracle! The weather here is a bit shit. Wind, rain and over cast. Dull and dingy. At least I'm only heading out into town later on. 

Good to see all you folks yesterday. Was great fun...well, what I can recall lol!

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

goddamn oooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
bad feet, stop being owie and leave me alone

Gunna go for a wander later methinks, see if that helps.

woke to 2.3 this morning


----------



## AlisonM

Quiet in here today, are they all hungover and hibernating?

How are you doing Sam, has the pain eased at all?


----------



## Steff

wooo managed to go all day  so far with no hyper


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> wooo managed to go all day  so far with no hyper



Well, done you.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Quiet in here today, are they all hungover and hibernating?
> 
> How are you doing Sam, has the pain eased at all?



taken some paramol and that seems to have eased it. I#'m not sure why they've flared up all of a sudden, tis very bizaare. Maybe cuz weekends are now spend chillaxing and not rushing about trenches like a headless chicken? I'm gunna take a wander down the shop in a bit methinks, see if that helps


----------



## AlisonM

Are you keeping your feet warm? No wandering about barefoot like I used to?


----------



## Steff

yes well done me i had a crakcer for brekkie and a slice of brown crust for lunch, if thats what i gotta do to prevent hyper ill be fading away pmsl


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Are you keeping your feet warm? No wandering about barefoot like I used to?



got socks and slippers on


----------



## Steff

right off to start roast 
bk laters x


----------



## Minster

afternoon all 


how is everyone today?


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone who went to the meet had a good time


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all hope everyone who went to the meet had a good time



It was a great success! And even though it happened, I still don't believe that I got a return trip to London by train for ?2.50! Astonishing! 

They really are all lovely people and as far as I could tell, everyone got on like a house on fire!


----------



## rossi_mac

AlisonM said:


> Quiet in here today, are they all hungover and hibernating?



Ha! Not us! I've been up some trees trying to cut them back a bit! Nearly cut off the branches I was standing on a few times! And some trunks seem to magnatise (spelling?) to my head and try and knock me out!!

Tea break now then installing new magnetic catten flappen!

Catch you all later

Rossi


----------



## Steff

hi all everyone ok xxx


----------



## MCH

steff09 said:


> hi all everyone ok xxx


Hi, Steff. 
Fine thanks. Just popping in for a first look at the place before sorting out dinner.
Margaret


----------



## Steff

MCH said:


> Hi, Steff.
> Fine thanks. Just popping in for a first look at the place before sorting out dinner.
> Margaret



hi there margaret nice to see you popping in , whats on the menu tonight ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just done the washing up, finished epic blog and still puzzling over that old meter. Now sat here filling in a months worth of BG results into my log book. Just realised I'm gunna have to give Lifescan a call tomorrow to get another 1...or 2. And a new finger pricker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinnie

sorry guys had a water emergency the plumber is here the now i spended the last two hours mopping up the kitchen floor after all that excercise my blood sugars will be brilliant lol


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> It was a great success! And even though it happened, I still don't believe that I got a return trip to London by train for ?2.50! Astonishing!
> 
> They really are all lovely people and as far as I could tell, everyone got on like a house on fire!



wow did you apex it i normally get super apex tickets from glasgow to holyhead north wales for ?30 for me and the hubby


----------



## Steff

hey vickie xxxx


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> hey vickie xxxx



hi there steff hows things ?


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all, back to work tomorrow after my lovely week off 

My dad has just really annoyed me on the phone for half an hour about how trecherous north wales is when its this windy and you've only got one leg....and my pizza burned in the oven in the interim. GRRRRRRR.......

I am awaiting my X Factor buddy from down the road to watch XF results BOOYA!

Everyone well??


----------



## twinnie

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all, back to work tomorrow after my lovely week off
> 
> My dad has just really annoyed me on the phone for half an hour about how trecherous north wales is when its this windy and you've only got one leg....and my pizza burned in the oven in the interim. GRRRRRRR.......
> 
> I am awaiting my X Factor buddy from down the road to watch XF results BOOYA!
> 
> Everyone well??



hi which part of north wales my dad lives on the isle of anglesea i was born there


----------



## shiv

salmonpuff said:


> Just done the washing up, finished epic blog and still puzzling over that old meter. Now sat here filling in a months worth of BG results into my log book. Just realised I'm gunna have to give Lifescan a call tomorrow to get another 1...or 2. And a new finger pricker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nursey tells me off if i don't write down the amount of carbs eaten & insulin taken.

"it's all good and well having results, but i have no idea what you did to get them or how you reacted to them!" etc.


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all, back to work tomorrow after my lovely week off
> 
> My dad has just really annoyed me on the phone for half an hour about how trecherous north wales is when its this windy and you've only got one leg....and my pizza burned in the oven in the interim. GRRRRRRR.......
> 
> I am awaiting my X Factor buddy from down the road to watch XF results BOOYA!
> 
> Everyone well??



hya lou all good here ty , i didnt watch agen so 2night wont mean much but i was told jo was fab and the twats and lloyd were pants x


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi there steff hows things ?



good ta hun got thru a day with no hypers(so far) 

hows things now?


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> good ta hun got thru a day with no hypers(so far)
> 
> hows things now?



not bad getting better bs results and i think the creon kicking in now was a bit down yesterday but better today just waiting for the x factor to come on


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> not bad getting better bs results and i think the creon kicking in now was a bit down yesterday but better today just waiting for the x factor to come on



lad is watching spongebob at the minute but he away to bed at 8, so what happened with this water business?


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> lad is watching spongebob at the minute but he away to bed at 8, so what happened with this water business?



the plumber been i had a new sink fitted about 3 weeks about and there didnt fit it right so water started peeing everywere the hubby was drenched lol but there fix it now so fingers crossed my kitchen stays dry


----------



## Steff

fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> nursey tells me off if i don't write down the amount of carbs eaten & insulin taken.
> 
> "it's all good and well having results, but i have no idea what you did to get them or how you reacted to them!" etc.



i actually think all nurses are eeevvvvvviiiiilllllllllll


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> fingers crossed hun xx



thanks i just washed the dinner dishes and so far no water on the floor


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks i just washed the dinner dishes and so far no water on the floor



gdgd , lad wanted me to tell him wen susan boyle was on aww he really likes her x


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> gdgd , lad wanted me to tell him wen susan boyle was on aww he really likes her x



awww my two are watching too


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> awww my two are watching too



hes getting str8 bk up the stairs once she over tho ha, so are you looking to go to the scottish meet hun?


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> hes getting str8 bk up the stairs once she over tho ha, so are you looking to go to the scottish meet hun?



yeah cant wait it will be really good


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yeah cant wait it will be really good



definetly if its owt like the soton and london meet it wil be a ball eh


----------



## MCH

steff09 said:


> hi there margaret nice to see you popping in , whats on the menu tonight ?




Nothing exciting, salad as we had pork at lunchtime. Only popped in again for a minute as my OH is currently running a bath! 

Wiil try to get in again before too long as it seems a busy and cheery sort of place.


----------



## Steff

MCH said:


> Nothing exciting, salad as we had pork at lunchtime. Only popped in again for a minute as my OH is currently running a bath!
> 
> Wiil try to get in again before too long as it seems a busy and cheery sort of place.



yeah hun this place is always cheery mm pork my second fave meet behind turkey well since being diabetic hehe xx

catch you soon


----------



## MCH

I agree.
Just off for a glass of white wine to take with me!


----------



## Steff

MCH said:


> I agree.
> Just off for a glass of white wine to take with me!



ahh sounds great bath and a glass x enjoy!


----------



## shiv

i can't be bothered to cook!!

i might have cheese on toast. hmmm...


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> definetly if its owt like the soton and london meet it wil be a ball eh



it will be nice to put faces to names i was going to put a profile pic up but the only decent one of me was taken three years ago my graduation one and i have lost about 3 stone since the pic was taken


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i can't be bothered to cook!!
> 
> i might have cheese on toast. hmmm...



ooooh lovely let the cheese get a lil brown as well under the grill,m m m


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> it will be nice to put faces to names i was going to put a profile pic up but the only decent one of me was taken three years ago my graduation one and i have lost about 3 stone since the pic was taken



ahhh put it up hun will be like seeing an achievement of how well u have done


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> ahhh put it up hun will be like seeing an achievement of how well u have done



okay but i have long hair now and am skinny lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> okay but i have long hair now and am skinny lol



ooohh longgg hair dnt start me lol, in this place it aint his hairs  left all over the bath its mine pmsll , my hair is bludy bain of my life


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> ahhh put it up hun will be like seeing an achievement of how well u have done



try to do it but it will not let me going to get my hubby to do it later promise


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> try to do it but it will not let me going to get my hubby to do it later promise



okies hun no bother X


----------



## AlisonM

twinnie said:


> try to do it but it will not let me going to get my hubby to do it later promise



The most likely reasons are either that the image takes up too much memory, or it's bigger than the maximum size allowed. Check that and try again.


----------



## twinnie

AlisonM said:


> The most likely reasons are either that the image takes up too much memory, or it's bigger than the maximum size allowed. Check that and try again.



thank you


----------



## Steff

good evening cuz

how unbeliavable is this weather brrrrr


----------



## am64

hi all...not been too good today...im either sitting on the wc or had my head down it...rossi what did you put in that last drink !! only joking i think it was the subway i scoffed whilst waiting for the train....no more crap food this is what always happens!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all...not been too good today...im either sitting on the wc or had my head down it...rossi what did you put in that last drink !! only joking i think it was the subway i scoffed whilst waiting for the train....no more crap food this is what always happens!



oooooooh no hun hope u feel better soon , u taken owt for it ?


----------



## AlisonM

I used to love a good Subway club with cheese and all sorts of salady bits on it, but I daren't indulge now.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I used to love a good Subway club with cheese and all sorts of salady bits on it, but I daren't indulge now.



i get this if i eat fast food but got to train station and realised that i was feeling quite drunk and needed to eat...fatal !!
thats why i dont get let out very often hehee


----------



## AlisonM

Well at least it was a sub and not a burger or KFC.


----------



## twinnie

you guys are making me hungry


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> you guys are making me hungry



lolol well fruit a plenty


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> lolol well fruit a plenty



the hubby eating donuts from asda i ready to kill him i think a judge would let me off with murder


----------



## AlisonM

I'm all right tonight, I've managed to put away a decent meal for the first time in ten days.


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> the hubby eating donuts from asda i ready to kill him i think a judge would let me off with murder



aww nasty o/h was scoffing custard once friday night i was ready to do porriadge for him grr


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Well at least it was a sub and not a burger or KFC.



yup thought i was being a better girlie but nooooo i really cant eat that stuff any more does it every time xxx


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> aww nasty o/h was scoffing custard once friday night i was ready to do porriadge for him grr



pmsl the hubby a pain in the arse he drinks full sugar cola and irn bru and when we are shopping he puts lots of choc and crisps in and says it for the kids aye right


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pmsl the hubby a pain in the arse he drinks full sugar cola and irn bru and when we are shopping he puts lots of choc and crisps in and says it for the kids aye right



ha ohh i dnt have that worry my o/h wudnt know how to walk into a supermarket he would prbs have sum sort of breakdown


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> ha ohh i dnt have that worry my o/h wudnt know how to walk into a supermarket he would prbs have sum sort of breakdown



god i wish my hubby wouldnt go shopping he teriable a nightmare i hate shopping with him i am the type to go in get what i want and go he could spend hours in there


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> god i wish my hubby wouldnt go shopping he teriable a nightmare i hate shopping with him i am the type to go in get what i want and go he could spend hours in there



lolol total oppisite here hence why he wnt come in with me since my diagnosis i go thru everything on shelf with fine tooth comb


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> lolol total oppisite here hence why he wnt come in with me since my diagnosis i go thru everything on shelf with fine tooth comb



i get the same things for me every week i know asda like the back of my hand lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i get the same things for me every week i know asda like the back of my hand lol



pmsl im getting that way now with morrisons it was somerfield up until april, but now im often seen by the fruit section or sneaking by the cakes


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> pmsl im getting that way now with morrisons it was somerfield up until april, but now im often seen by the fruit section or sneaking by the cakes



haha i dont trust myself to go down by the nice stuff


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> haha i dont trust myself to go down by the nice stuff



I cant say I have never bought the odd sin but im always honest with myself and him and i tell him that i have had sumit


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> I cant say I have never bought the odd sin but im always honest with myself and him and i tell him that i have had sumit



hes got a toffee cheesecake in the fridge i am sitting here thinking would it kill me to have a very small piece i think i just check the bs and see


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hes got a toffee cheesecake in the fridge i am sitting here thinking would it kill me to have a very small piece i think i just check the bs and see



thats right i often think that he has some mr kipling bakewell slices but i know 1 will turn into 2 ha


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> thats right i often think that he has some mr kipling bakewell slices but i know 1 will turn into 2 ha



i love bakewell cakes with me it would be the whole pack


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i love bakewell cakes with me it would be the whole pack



LOL underneath is a apple and i shall have that me thinks

good steff 2night


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> LOL underneath is a apple and i shall have that me thinks
> 
> good steff 2night



well a girl can dream cant she


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well a girl can dream cant she



lol and this one does many times


----------



## twinnie

well i need to go as i got to iron the kids uniforms for tomorrow so i will see u all later


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well i need to go as i got to iron the kids uniforms for tomorrow so i will see u all later



ohhh vickie you star you have just reminded me cheers hun


catch you laters X


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off early tonight, got a doc's appt at the crack of dawn. Catch up with you all tomorrow. TTFN.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I'm off early tonight, got a doc's appt at the crack of dawn. Catch up with you all tomorrow. TTFN.



good luck with appointment ally make sure you get what you need !!


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I'm off early tonight, got a doc's appt at the crack of dawn. Catch up with you all tomorrow. TTFN.



good luck alison mine is 8.50   nights


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all hope all well, I wrestled 3 of our trees this afternoon and it would appear they have pilfered my wedding ring! not good, need to have a look in the daylight whenever I'll next see that! but the amount of tree cuttings and Ivy I pulled off it'd gonna be hard work! Anyone got any ideas?? Would a metal detector work? Or hire a magpie?? Damn it! Still the wine isn't empty so not all bad


----------



## Steff

ooooh how i laff at katie she aint dong she aint doing it , she got voted to do antoher trial but with joe , poor cow does she think the public are going to lay off her haha


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all hope all well, I wrestled 3 of our trees this afternoon and it would appear they have pilfered my wedding ring! not good, need to have a look in the daylight whenever I'll next see that! but the amount of tree cuttings and Ivy I pulled off it'd gonna be hard work! Anyone got any ideas?? Would a metal detector work? Or hire a magpie?? Damn it! Still the wine isn't empty so not all bad



oooh does the missus know you lost it rossi?, best thing you can do is obv like you sat wait for daylight and a metal detector sounds good to me unless you can think of any mates who have lightning qick eye sight


----------



## Steff

im away to do ironing then watch gavin and stacey xmas spesh oooo i have waited for this one , mind you xmas spesh on 22nd Nov abit previous 


laters xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right I'm off to bed. Up at the crack of dawn again tomorrow!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> oooh does the missus know you lost it rossi?, best thing you can do is obv like you sat wait for daylight and a metal detector sounds good to me unless you can think of any mates who have lightning qick eye sight



yeah I asked her if she seen it! Away for hot soak hopefully it'll show itself soon! 

Cheers


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> im away to do ironing then watch gavin and stacey xmas spesh oooo i have waited for this one , mind you xmas spesh on 22nd Nov abit previous
> 
> 
> laters xx



Lol, thanks for the reminder - I LOVE Gavin and Stacey, have the first and second series on DVD and watch it loads!!

The 3rd and last series starts next week, so I suspect they're putting last year's Chrismas special on as a kinda 'catch up' rather than a yuletide celebration, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Lol, thanks for the reminder - I LOVE Gavin and Stacey, have the first and second series on DVD and watch it loads!!
> 
> The 3rd and last series starts next week, so I suspect they're putting last year's Chrismas special on as a kinda 'catch up' rather than a yuletide celebration, lol.
> 
> xx


aye your right dam hun ! thot 2nights was new one hahaha 

cheers


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> Right I'm off to bed. Up at the crack of dawn again tomorrow!



nights sam hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Trying to quickly dry some of my digging clothes on the fan heater  even though theres a giant sticker on it that says 'DO NOT COVER'. Oops. Well, I need dry clothes...even if it is raining 

Today I shall call myself a Maritime Archaeologist!


----------



## Steff

gd morning everyone ooo if only i was a duck id be happpy this morn grrr, more rain xxx


----------



## twinnie

morning all not feeling great this morning stomach really sore


----------



## Steff

aww hya twinnie sorry to hear that hav u had it all night ?


ty f guess at hbA xx x


----------



## twinnie

no steff last nite i felt great it been since about 6 this morning been to the toilet about 4 times this morning its something i have to live with as my pancreas is complently knacked{what left of it}


----------



## Steff

aww sorry to hear that hun is hub nto around xx



here is a big hug for you xx


----------



## twinnie

yeah he is but he put up with it for about 5 years now so he just lets me rant i might have to up my creon tablets but on the plus side my bs have been great single figures in my target range i suppose i cant have everything 
thanks for the hug xxxx


----------



## Steff

thats great in single figures hun well done , like u say cant have everything own way huh xx

aww no probs about hug all i can do sat here xxxx


----------



## Steff

right got to go and do housework id hate for my dad to be getting a shower in a manky bathroom 

laters vickie xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> right got to go and do housework id hate for my dad to be getting a shower in a manky bathroom
> 
> laters vickie xx



hi all back from pysio with SWBH and all is really good...not to wear split and she was well pleased with the movement hes achieved !! back to school this week...bout timw hes been off 9 weeks!!


----------



## Minster

hi everyone, just wanted to let you know i wont be around much for a few days as i am feeling a little ill so i have decided to spend as much time in bed as i can between services etc.

bye for now


----------



## am64

oh shame you've gone mister i was wondering which theological college you are/were training at...as i have a freind who was recently thought of joining in maybe you could advise as to the course...i know its unbeleivably difficult
maybe next time eh?


----------



## Minster

am64 said:


> oh shame you've gone mister i was wondering which theological college you are/were training at...as i have a freind who was recently thought of joining in maybe you could advise as to the course...i know its unbeleivably difficult
> maybe next time eh?



the only way you can even be considered for the CofE church is to speak to the local vicar and then they will start the process, but as you have said it is very difficult. i would recommend your friend to be a very active member in the local church before they make a firm decision (if they are not already that is). i wouldnt take the calling of god lightly as it isnt a 9-5 job really. once you have a church to run it is more like a 24hr job as you have to be able to be contacted at all times really. i for one went to manchester christian college. i gained my Bachelor of Divinity Degree from there.

hope this helps


----------



## am64

oh thanks for that...unbeleivably my friend is near manchester !! what a small world....friend thought that in the United Kingdom only places are: the University of St Andrews but you must already have a degree; Queen’s University, Belfast; the University of Wales, Lampeter; Bangor University; the University of Aberdeen; University of Edinburgh; and University of Glasgow.
friend will be made up !!


----------



## falcon123

If you are a catholic you can contact the diocese's vocations director for advice to discuss the priesthood. You may be offered a stay (retreat) with a community of priests, e.g. Jesuits, to get a feel for it. I cannot guarantee this buy it iswhat I was told by a friend I just rang. She is a strong Catholic and works p/t for Cafod.


----------



## Steff

GWS minster i had a cold few weeks back you would not believe how hard it was to shift it seemed to last for ever


afternoon am hope your well xxx

hows guts?


----------



## Steff

i have o/d on jif acti fizz i think i have just danced across the room and o/h looks puzzled


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> i have o/d on jif acti fizz i think i have just danced across the room and o/h looks puzzled



flash makes you fly but dont drink too much!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> flash makes you fly but dont drink too much!!



ha u ok now ?


----------



## am64

Minster said:


> the only way you can even be considered for the CofE church is to speak to the local vicar and then they will start the process, but as you have said it is very difficult. i would recommend your friend to be a very active member in the local church before they make a firm decision (if they are not already that is). i wouldnt take the calling of god lightly as it isnt a 9-5 job really. once you have a church to run it is more like a 24hr job as you have to be able to be contacted at all times really. i for one went to manchester christian college. i gained my Bachelor of Divinity Degree from there.
> 
> hope this helps



had a look at their webby its an evangelist training is that the same as CofE
i think my freind is a little more traditionalist


----------



## Steff

right now my arm is really sore , bloody thing i do think warning wud be nice on these things nt have it shoved on me when im there for another kind of jab grrrr dam swine flu, right peeps away to get son from school back in abit xx


----------



## Steff

OoOo Been quiet in here the day well thats speg bol out the way guna sit down and watch soaps nwo bk later all xxxx


----------



## falcon123

Just finishing my virtual pint and then heading to the station. It's been a long day!


----------



## Viki

I got a new dog!!!!

Ill have some celebratory champers please


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki is it a better runner than the last one? Did you get a good part exchange on it?

Hope he/she is fitting in with the family well


----------



## AlisonM

Viki said:


> I got a new dog!!!!
> 
> Ill have some celebratory champers please



I'm a doggy fan as you can see from my avatar. What sort did you get?


----------



## Northerner

Viki said:


> I got a new dog!!!!
> 
> Ill have some celebratory champers please



Is it a green dog?


----------



## Viki

Not quite a part exchange, still got the original mutt too.

I now have a big black boxer x lab and a little snoring boston terrier.

We're an odd household!!


----------



## katie

just popped in to say hey viki, you look like your avatar now


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

its been a really crap day


----------



## Viki

katie said:


> just popped in to say hey viki, you look like your avatar now



Thats good to know, except for the fact the other one was a much nicer pic of me! Need to lose the specs and re cut the fringe i think!


----------



## Freddie99

Hey Viki,

Congrats with getting a new dog. I'm sort of missing my parent's Spaniel. Oh, by the way, I've just taken that infusion set you gave me out, do you get a red mark where the set was? I've just gone a little red where the adhesive was.

Tom


----------



## Viki

Tom Hreben said:


> Hey Viki,
> 
> Congrats with getting a new dog. I'm sort of missing my parent's Spaniel. Oh, by the way, I've just taken that infusion set you gave me out, do you get a red mark where the set was? I've just gone a little red where the adhesive was.
> 
> Tom



just answered you on the other thread!


----------



## katie

Viki said:


> Thats good to know, except for the fact the other one was a much nicer pic of me! Need to lose the specs and re cut the fringe i think!



aww no, you look good!  I know how you feel though, because I had to start wearing glasses last year and it's not fair that you suddenly need them, grr.  I hate wearing contacts too.


----------



## Steff

hey all bludy hyper again at 7.45 sorry all i seem to di is moan at mo grrr

guna go lie down congrats on new doggy and luvin the new avatar


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> hey all bludy hyper again at 7.45 sorry all i seem to di is moan at mo grrr
> 
> guna go lie down congrats on new doggy and luvin the new avatar




hope u are feeling better steff


----------



## twinnie

there u go steff i try and get a updated photo soon


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, time for bed. I'm exhausted and upset and bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. sleep good?!


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off to my cosy little cot too. G'night all, sleep well.


----------



## Tezzz

*Dammed BG*

Evening all,

Got home from *W* feeling very crappy indeed. 

BG 3.6. Control solution test OK.

I give in.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

5.2 this morning 

Hopefully today is better than yesterday anything wise. I think I'm going to try having 3 doses of the evil orange pill for a day or 2. Joy. I don't want to take them anymore, I hate them and last night one almost made me throw up! Brilliant stuff right there eh? /sarcasm


----------



## Steff

well im away for this morning at least back to bed im totally zonked ( hospital thread) catch you all later hope everyone is well X


----------



## am64

no-one about??? heeheehee where the vodka kept ??


----------



## Steff

away to get son i cant have him taking him and picking hin up pple will talk haha

alison aint seen u in 2day hope your ok xxx


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> away to get son i cant have him taking him and picking hin up pple will talk haha
> 
> alison aint seen u in 2day hope your ok xxx



The new happy pill knocked me out. But at least I woke up feeling OK, not like the old one, that left me feeling druggy all day. How are you now?


----------



## am64

glad it seems be helping xx


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> The new happy pill knocked me out. But at least I woke up feeling OK, not like the old one, that left me feeling druggy all day. How are you now?



nice one glad u feel ok hun 

yes ty im bk to my usual self i guess , nice to know o/h does have a sensitive side after 10 years lol


----------



## shiv

grrrrr  we were promised a call today to tell us when we could move to gloucester...we haven't had it, so i rang the office...and the office is shut now    

i'm ringing them first thing!


----------



## Steff

shiv hi i have mailed u ok hun x


----------



## rossi_mac

Wine at lunch makes me tired! Probably off to sleep now!

PS I have sourced a metal detector!! 

Hope everyone is well or better!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Wine at lunch makes me tired! Probably off to sleep now!
> 
> PS I have sourced a metal detector!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well or better!



So thats your weekend sorted out rossi looking for wedding ring then


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all! I am back from work. And what a bizaare day - crap weather, shovelling wet mud, walking in on my supervisor in the loo  (the door said it was unlocked...not my fault there) and finding Roman Ditches.

I've also just upgraded my phone. I phoned vodafone when I got back and was like 'ffffffff i hate you, i'm leaving unless you can give me a super awesome cheap deal thats way better than what i have now', and cuz ive been with them yeaaaaaaars and they love me they have given me a Blackberry 8520 with 600 minutes, unlimited texts and unlimited internet for ?24 a month including VAT. WOO!

Got my flu jab tomorrow. Also got a podiatry appointment on friday  so they can tell me if this is actually nueropathy or if I'm just being a loser


----------



## Steff

good evening all very quiet in here the night well had tea of chicken stir fry tested at 20.15 and i was 8.4 phew thats more like it xx

hope everyones well ?


----------



## twinnie

hello all


----------



## MCH

steff09 said:


> good evening all very quiet in here the night well had tea of chicken stir fry tested at 20.15 and i was 8.4 phew thats more like it xx
> 
> hope everyones well ?




Sounds good Steff. I had toast and marmalade tonight as I had a meeting at 7pm. Mind you I did enjoy it!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all



evening vivkie sorry i didnt say lovin the new avatar hun , xx


----------



## Steff

MCH said:


> Sounds good Steff. I had toast and marmalade tonight as I had a meeting at 7pm. Mind you I did enjoy it!



OoOo Sounds yummy i dnt like marmalade mind you prefer jam but dnt touch the stuff these days x


----------



## Steff

reet im away for abit back in 20 mins wanna have a shower and im keeping my eye on some games online on ebay x


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> evening vivkie sorry i didnt say lovin the new avatar hun , xx



thank you its a old piccy but apart from my wedding photo it the best one of me


----------



## shiv

salmonpuff said:


> Also got a podiatry appointment on friday  so they can tell me if this is actually nueropathy or if I'm just being a loser



sam, definitely the latter  joking, joking.

let us know the result!

i've been running high all day, but i was 7.0 about 30 mins ago (just before i ate). so i've either done a great job correcting, or i'm going to crash later.


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> So thats your weekend sorted out rossi looking for wedding ring then



Yeah I bloomin well hope I find it!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Helloooo everyone in diabetes land *


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Helloooo everyone in diabetes land *



Evening AM how you been doing? Busy busy busy still? 

Hope you're well


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> sam, definitely the latter  joking, joking.
> 
> let us know the result!
> 
> i've been running high all day, but i was 7.0 about 30 mins ago (just before i ate). so i've either done a great job correcting, or i'm going to crash later.



HAHAHAHAHA. No seriously, they will call me a loser and then poke me with giant sticks and make me take more horse pills =( laaaaaaaaaaaaaaameeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Evening AM how you been doing? Busy busy busy still?
> 
> Hope you're well



*I'm great thankyou honey what about you ?*


----------



## Steff

evening AM x


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thank you its a old piccy but apart from my wedding photo it the best one of me



aww well you look lovely hun xx


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> aww well you look lovely hun xx



thanks i look a lot different now how are doing now?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks i look a lot different now how are doing now?



yup seem fine ty hun well better then i was last night , i aint told my dad yet as he arrives 2moz at 1 so best i tell him face to face , 1 less thing to stress him on the train journey x


----------



## twinnie

good i am glad u are feeling better does u dad have to travel far?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> good i am glad u are feeling better does u dad have to travel far?



not to far no about an hour 

he still hates it mind you he is a bus or walking kinda an lol


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> not to far no about an hour
> 
> he still hates it mind you he is a bus or walking kinda an lol



not too bad then my dad stays in wales so its about six hours on the train i am going to see him early next year


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

41700 words for nanowrimo...i'm so close to the end of the story though!!!!! My MC has just found out shes pregnant! Just as shes about to go into a battle to the death to save the planet


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> not too bad then my dad stays in wales so its about six hours on the train i am going to see him early next year



gosh long way , he only comes to visit 3 times a year so this is his xmas visit he here till the 9th dec so he just misses out on my borthday by a week, x


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> 41700 words for nanowrimo...i'm so close to the end of the story though!!!!! My MC has just found out shes pregnant! Just as shes about to go into a battle to the death to save the planet



I love the fact you are shocked when its all flowing from your brain


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> I love the fact you are shocked when its all flowing from your brain



I've just really gotten into it this year! I actually dont want to stop writing but...

i have to go to bed and work tomorrow  BOO HISS. 

Well, maybe i can hit 45k tomorrow night. I'm sure I can come up with something for my characters to do once the final battle is over...maybe someone could die, or loose an arm or something


----------



## Steff

well tis quiet in here 2night . reckon i might sneak a swig of irn bru wkd


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> I've just really gotten into it this year! I actually dont want to stop writing but...
> 
> i have to go to bed and work tomorrow  BOO HISS.
> 
> Well, maybe i can hit 45k tomorrow night. I'm sure I can come up with something for my characters to do once the final battle is over...maybe someone could die, or loose an arm or something




Sounds good! Does it get posted somewhere once youve finished?


----------



## Viki

Just took me about an hour to put 13 photos on facebook. The joys of an ancient laptop.

Think ill have a HUGE glass of white wine to cheer myself up!


----------



## Steff

i dont do FB lol

oo i dont drink so keep a lid of my night time habits okies, i got rep to uphold ha


----------



## Viki

steff09 said:


> i dont do FB lol
> 
> oo i dont drink so keep a lid of my night time habits okies, i got rep to uphold ha



ok deal!! 

Facebook has its good points, when it works!


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> ok deal!!
> 
> Facebook has its good points, when it works!



LOL good

aye o/h uses it i only go on there to play some of his apps


----------



## shiv

we are adopting 2 more cats! a friend of ours has two strays needing homes (they've been vet checked and are neutered and not microchipped) so we're going to take them to our new job in gloucester!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> we are adopting 2 more cats! a friend of ours has two strays needing homes (they've been vet checked and are neutered and not microchipped) so we're going to take them to our new job in gloucester!



awww lovley hope they settle x


----------



## shiv

thanks steff! i think they will be fine - where we are moving to is on a massive farm with masses of land, and we'll have our room in one of the houses there. i know there are lots of cats already living there (domestic and feral!!) so they'll have plenty of space if they need it. we're going to meet them tomorrow!!


----------



## Steff

good luck shiv

right im jus fell asleep on pc chair so im away to my bed , nights all xx


----------



## katie

night steff xx

Ive been to see New Moon and been eating lots of sweets from the traditional sweet shop.  I feel sick lol.  Haven't checked my bloods yet


----------



## katie

poo. im really high! oops i regret the sweets now! wont be able to sleep for a while.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Morning guys, just a quick one from me. I overslept, and am not happy about it. I remember waking up at 6.15 and then all of a sudden my OH is telling me its getting on got 7am  so now i'm rushing around. But I'm finishing my cuppa before ANYTHING!

Got my flu jab this afternoon  do not want

Hopefully my new phone will arrive today aswell. YAY BLACKBERRY!


----------



## Northerner

Morning Sam, hope you get to work on time and have a good day! Don't worry about the jab - I felt nothing and just had a bit of a sore arm for a couple of days.


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope alls good xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all steff i hope u have a good time with your dad visiting 
sorry about last nite my son started voimting hes really not well today
well got to go got my swine flu jab this morning


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 7.0... I blame it on the Ginsters Cornish pasty last night. Too many carbs in the pastry I reckon.

Don't worry about the jab Sam.. I 'kin hate needles and it didn't sting when it went in.

I feel some music coming on.....


----------



## Steff

cheers vickie he will be here about 1 he jus rang all stressed lol, he worse then me xx  tis ok about last night 

mornign tez x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff,

I need some inspiration in the music department. Nothing to modern please.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff,
> 
> I need some inspiration in the music department. Nothing to modern please.



you got any ub40?


----------



## Tezzz

Good idea Steff.

Rat In My Kitchen..?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Good idea Steff.
> 
> Rat In My Kitchen..?



excellent choon 

bang it up!


----------



## falcon123

> Viki:-
> 
> Just took me about an hour to put 13 photos on facebook. The joys of an ancient laptop.
> 
> Think ill have a HUGE glass of white wine to cheer myself up!



Viki, was it a large glass or a small bottle? Cheers!


----------



## am64

heyyy woowww for the first time in 9 weeks 2 days that i have the house totally to myself...SWBH had gone into school !! only for afternoon !! going to put on home and away fulll blast then the muisc going on...again full blast !! tomtom club genius of love i think !!


----------



## Steff

hi all, well dad settled in he taking lad t park must be mad ha


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> hi all, well dad settled in he taking lad t park must be mad ha



ohh nice for lad to be with his grandad !! glad its going well xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ohh nice for lad to be with his grandad !! glad its going well xxx



cheers he has brought toffees , jelly beans midget gems and jellly babies, of cors i then hit him over the head and locked him in garage for an hour lolol grr(son loves them tho)


----------



## am64

i picked up swbh from school 4 first time in 9 1/2 weeks


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i picked up swbh from school 4 first time in 9 1/2 weeks



how come?  i pick mine up despite him living 1 and half mins from skewl lmao x


----------



## shiv

i can't work out what SWBH stands for?


----------



## am64

soz swbh is son with broken hand!!I  have to pick him  up as no buses ...we live 25 mins by train into central london but they pretend its a village so no local buses well very very few XX


----------



## shiv

ohhh i see!!


----------



## am64

i have to change it soon for swgbh.....son with getting better hand! he broke it the day i joined the forum!


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone okay


----------



## am64

hi twinnie glad i caught you ...my daughter is thinking of glasgow school of art...its a long way to visit i noticed you from G is it a good city for students...art students ...it was in 1980's?


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> hi twinnie glad i caught you ...my daughter is thinking of glasgow school of art...its a long way to visit i noticed you from G is it a good city for students...art students ...it was in 1980's?



well i moved here from wales about 16 years ago i think its fab i live about 20 miles from the centre of glasgow its got great shops great resturants and pubs and the people are so friendly hope that helps any other info i will try to answer oh and i have been to the glasgow art museum and that great


----------



## am64

thanks for that !! where in wales were u from ...we go often to pembrokeshire


----------



## shiv

i have the world's fattest cat sitting on me at the moment.


----------



## am64

ahhhh i love fat cats


----------



## AlisonM

twinnie said:


> well i moved here from wales about 16 years ago i think its fab i live about 20 miles from the centre of glasgow its got great shops great resturants and pubs and the people are so friendly hope that helps any other info i will try to answer oh and i have been to the glasgow art museum and that great



Glasgow's one of the best art schools in the UK, right up there with the Ruskin and the Slade. It's produced some very famous folk, including Charles Rennie Mackintosh and Robbie Coltrane. The building is fantastic, designed by Charles Rennie Mackintosh. She'd love it there.


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> thanks for that !! where in wales were u from ...we go often to pembrokeshire



i am from north wales a small island called holyhead most people know it as its one of the ports to ireland my dad still lives down there in treaddar bay


----------



## am64

ohh yes i remember now i used to go there on holiday in the 70's as a child!! beautiful place x


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> ohh yes i remember now i used to go there on holiday in the 70's as a child!! beautiful place x



i do miss it at times i miss the sea i try to go down every year to see the old man lol going in march next year


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Glasgow's one of the best art schools in the UK, right up there with the Ruskin and the Slade. It's produced some very famous folk, including Charles Rennie Mackintosh and Robbie Coltrane. The building is fantastic, designed by Charles Rennie Mackintosh. She'd love it there.



cheers ally...i visited in 1980's as architectural student thought it was great but...well you know what mums are like....how safe is it...hahaa i no reply as safe as anywhere!

she visited goldsmiths today and loved it...but dad is a west londoner and as far as hes concerned south east london is a no go area...daughter didnt get oxford..it was a long shot tho


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> cheers ally...i visited in 1980's as architectural student thought it was great but...well you know what mums are like....how safe is it...hahaa i no reply as safe as anywhere!
> 
> she visited goldsmiths today and loved it...but dad is a west londoner and as far as hes concerned south east london is a no go area...daughter didnt get oxford..it was a long shot tho



I went to Edinburgh myself, another good art school, my godmother used to teach there. Sorry your girl didn't get in at the Ruskin, having seen her work I was sure she would. Goldsmith's has a good rep too though, if she's crossing the river you'll need to make sure her passport and shots are up to date.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

very sore feet tonight  may have something to do with the fact my work boots are now letting in water  Doc said it would get worse before it gets better though so maybe thats why......i dunno, but i dont like it very much 

Gunna be heading to bed soon methinks

Had my 2 flu jabs today. Sore arms. Very sore


----------



## AlisonM

You're not having much luck with the footwear are you? Early to bed sounds like a good idea. I don't think I'll be too far behind you.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> You're not having much luck with the footwear are you? Early to bed sounds like a good idea. I don't think I'll be too far behind you.



nope, doesn't help that they were second hand from the unit. I might have to see if theyll get me a new pair. Either that or fork out for my own. Nevermind. Am proper tired, today was exhausting - rain, sun, rainbow, digging wet claggy clay from a roman ditch...etc


----------



## twinnie

salmonpuff said:


> very sore feet tonight  may have something to do with the fact my work boots are now letting in water  Doc said it would get worse before it gets better though so maybe thats why......i dunno, but i dont like it very much
> 
> Gunna be heading to bed soon methinks
> 
> Had my 2 flu jabs today. Sore arms. Very sore



i had my swine flu one today too my arm is killing me sorry to hear youre feet are hurting as well


----------



## Steff

night all hope alls well

cath you soon xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

twinnie said:


> i had my swine flu one today too my arm is killing me sorry to hear youre feet are hurting as well



the sore arm is bloody horrible isn't it?! Reminds me of the first time i ever had a flu jab


----------



## twinnie

salmonpuff said:


> the sore arm is bloody horrible isn't it?! Reminds me of the first time i ever had a flu jab



its been getting worse all day and my 4 year old thinks its funny to hit my arm


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I went to Edinburgh myself, another good art school, my godmother used to teach there. Sorry your girl didn't get in at the Ruskin, having seen her work I was sure she would. Goldsmith's has a good rep too though, if she's crossing the river you'll need to make sure her passport and shots are up to date.



always lived north of river apart from 3 months in brixton...not the jail xx


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> always lived north of river apart from 3 months in brixton...not the jail xx



 I was 23 years in Sarf Lundun. Only ever crossed the border for work and travelling.


----------



## rossi_mac

Oh my word!! I've just received a message through friends re-united from someone  I don't know who wants something "Casual"!!! Hilarious! Spam comes from all directions!


----------



## HelenP

Lol, 'file' it away with the offers of cheap rolex, viagra and certain body part enhancements!! 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, i am off to beddles, and hope i dont oversleep again tomorrow  gnite all!


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> right, i am off to beddles, and hope i dont oversleep again tomorrow  gnite all!



Night babes, sleep well.


----------



## am64

night sam better day tomorrow i hope 4 you xx


----------



## AlisonM

I'll be off as well I think. I feel a bit better, but a good night's kip won't hurt. Night all.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. I am sat here with a rather sore arm. Why do flu jabs make your arm sore?! Wierd. Anyway, I'm off to dig a roman agricultural ditch today, that is filled with nasty wet claggy grey clay. Fun and games eh?

My new phone is sooooooo confusing. I need to set up my email on it, but I don't know how! Apparnetly it needs to connect to my wifi or something


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I may love being an archaeologist but i do not love the wage  but hey its PAYDAY! And my bank account is looking a teensy bit healthier than it was!!!!!

And right, mcdonalds gave me ?23 randomly. What's going on with that?!


----------



## Steff

afternoon all hope everyones well x catch u all soon


----------



## falcon123

Afternoon everyone! This is the only pub I will get to this lunchtime so I will have a couple of virtual pints of Adnams. Suddenly getting a lot of FaceBook spam (not a member) along with the drug and Rolex ones.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I'm having a naughty day....

Honey on toast for brekkie....

*Land Of Confusion *by Genesis is on the record player. I'm recording lots of vinyl onto mp3 for the car.


----------



## Steff

hey tez x

well ive tested and im 7.8 iver never been so low on ages , my dad visiting doing me good lol x


----------



## Freddie99

I swear my pancreas must be regenerating its self. A likely story. I've had so many damn hypos over the past twenty four hours it's frustrating. It isn't helped by my bollocking from my DSN.

Tom


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> morning all. I am sat here with a rather sore arm. Why do flu jabs make your arm sore?! Wierd. Anyway, I'm off to dig a roman agricultural ditch today, that is filled with nasty wet claggy grey clay. Fun and games eh?
> 
> My new phone is sooooooo confusing. I need to set up my email on it, but I don't know how! Apparnetly it needs to connect to my wifi or something



The seasonal flu jab did not give me a sore arm, but the swine flu one did, not straight away but for about the next 2 days - weird


----------



## AlisonM

Snow is forecast here for the weekend. We don't normally get snow in the town till around February.


----------



## am64

ohh snow ....we got it bad in caithness from december onwards thats why kids in highlands get 2 weeks in october for 1/2 term as the roads out are still passable, in feb they only got a long weekend but then again we were snowed in in january until the farmers cleared the little roads. The snow was amazing tho, very dry and clean xxx


----------



## shiv

it snowed in birmingham a few days ago! only briefly and i wasn't there, but still.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all, just back from work and my GOD my hands feel like leather. My fingertips are so calloused, even more than they were before! The cold has been seriously affecting me today - when its cold, do the nerves like to play up?! I found if I grip my trowel in a certain way it sends horrible shooting pains up my arm. I'm really starting to think bev is right and I have carpal tunnel  anyway, thats by the by. I forgot my finger pricker today so have been taking blood by stabbing myself with a normal needle all day (I think this is a good subject for my guest article on 'Shoot Up'!) and my GOD my fingers are sore 

I've been digging out roman agricultural field ditches today. Got bugger all out of them except for a bit of CBM (building material). Oh...and it seems to have been dug THROUGH the water table, so am a bit soggy.

But i LOVE my job SO much. It doesn't even feel like work! Brilliant. It's my 'colleague'/friends birthday tomorrow so I imagine site will be a bit of a crazy one tomorrow, followed by a nice pleasant pint in the pub (more like...enough alcohol to sink a battleship!)



Now, its time for a HUGE cup of tea!!! Hell, I might even have coffee!


----------



## Steff

catch u all 2moz 

nights xx


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> catch u all 2moz
> 
> nights xx



You're off early, all OK?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> You're off early, all OK?



yer while dads here i dnt sit around on here im a very good daughter that way  lol night hun x


----------



## am64

night cuz xxx


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> yer while dads here i dnt sit around on here im a very good daughter that way  lol night hun x



Oh yes, I forgot, sorry. I have a head like a colander (the holes are bigger than a sieve) these days.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Oh yes, I forgot, sorry. I have a head like a colander (the holes are bigger than a sieve) these days.



hi ally you good 2nite?


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hi ally you good 2nite?



Feeling a good deal better. Ta. How's you?


----------



## am64

fine alls good with eye results aswell


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> fine alls good with eye results aswell


Great news!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*yaaaaaaaaaaawn stretch* bedface


----------



## am64

hey sam i m soooooo please you love your job ! have a good sleep  do you dream in archeology?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hey sam i m soooooo please you love your job ! have a good sleep  do you dream in archeology?



hahaha, I actually do sometimes. Right now, I'm haunted by nightmares of romano british ditches. No, not really hahaha. But there have been times where I have dreamed of digging, or section drawing. Ha, I am lame!


----------



## rossi_mac

evening pub go-ers haven't checked in for a while, I'm liking the decor! Bartender get me a bottle of rouge, and bring it to my usual table! Oh and I'm not taking any phone calls.


----------



## am64

happy sleeps to you all X


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> ...Oh and I'm not taking any phone calls.



Hello, hello, baby;
You called, I can't hear a thing.
I have got no service
in the club, you see, see
Wha-Wha-What did you say?
Oh, you're breaking up on me
Sorry, I cannot hear you,
I'm kinda busy.

K-kinda busy
K-kinda busy
Sorry, I cannot hear you, I'm kinda busy.

Just a second,
It's my favorite song they're gonna play
And I cannot text you with
A drink in my hand, eh
You shoulda made some plans with me,
You knew that I was free.
And now you won't stop calling me;
I'm kinda busy.

Stop callin', stop callin',
I don't wanna think anymore!
I left my head and my heart on the dance floor.
Stop callin', stop callin',
I don't wanna talk anymore!
I left my head and my heart on the dance floor.

Can call all you want,
But there's no one home,
And you're not gonna reach my telephone!


----------



## shiv

glad to see i'm not the only one up at this hour!!!


----------



## katie

are you unemployed too? 

I actually do have my one day of work tomorrow and I will go soooon


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to bed. 

F********g pooter not doing what I want it to do so giving up before launching it across the room..... Grrrr....


----------



## shiv

katie said:


> are you unemployed too?
> 
> I actually do have my one day of work tomorrow and I will go soooon



new job starts tues!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I dunno if its the aftertaste, but my coffee tastes a bit like washing up liquid...the cup was one id just picked up from the frpnt room too, so no chance of there being washing up liquid in it! 

hey guess what guys?

its friday


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hello, hello, baby;
> You called, I can't hear a thing.
> I have got no service
> in the club, you see, see
> Wha-Wha-What did you say?
> Oh, you're breaking up on me
> Sorry, I cannot hear you,
> I'm kinda busy.
> 
> K-kinda busy
> K-kinda busy
> Sorry, I cannot hear you, I'm kinda busy.
> 
> Just a second,
> It's my favorite song they're gonna play
> And I cannot text you with
> A drink in my hand, eh
> You shoulda made some plans with me,
> You knew that I was free.
> And now you won't stop calling me;
> I'm kinda busy.
> 
> Stop callin', stop callin',
> I don't wanna think anymore!
> I left my head and my heart on the dance floor.
> Stop callin', stop callin',
> I don't wanna talk anymore!
> I left my head and my heart on the dance floor.
> 
> Can call all you want,
> But there's no one home,
> And you're not gonna reach my telephone!



I like it, nice work Katie, all yours?

Hope you don't have to work too hard today!

Enjoy things till Tuesday Shiv, have you moved near the place yet or is it all happening then?

Sam you're right it is FRYDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

enjoy


----------



## katie

shiv said:


> new job starts tues!!!



woo, goodluck 



salmonpuff said:


> I dunno if its the aftertaste, but my coffee tastes a bit like washing up liquid...the cup was one id just picked up from the frpnt room too, so no chance of there being washing up liquid in it!
> 
> hey guess what guys?
> 
> its friday



Sam, that's pretty gross. You didn't wash it out? 

WOO friday!



rossi_mac said:


> I like it, nice work Katie, all yours?
> 
> Hope you don't have to work too hard today!



Me and Lady Gaga wrote it together   I never work too hard!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I'm having an I can't be bothered to test day so BG is anyone's guess.

Me is feeling frustrated with this permanent weight watchers.

I'm going to have whatever I fancy for breakfast. Probably with some sugar on it.


----------



## am64

hey tez wasssup?


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good morning all hope everyones well x


hi cuz hows it all going


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi cuz hows it all going



grand ty hun even better wen i gopt hbA back lol, other then that he guna give me 3 mnth on new dose b4 any mention of byetta xx  you ok?


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> grand ty hun even better wen i gopt hbA back lol, other then that he guna give me 3 mnth on new dose b4 any mention of byetta xx  you ok?



FINE NIPPING OUT WITH DOGS BACK LATER...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> FINE NIPPING OUT WITH DOGS BACK LATER...



ok i aint stopping these days its fliying visits lol x


tc


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I'm having an I can't be bothered to test day so BG is anyone's guess.
> Me is feeling frustrated with this permanent weight watchers.
> I'm going to have whatever I fancy for breakfast. Probably with some sugar on it.



Hey Tez, hope you not going to be down for too long, and I hope you enjoyed your breaky!!



katie said:


> Me and Lady Gaga wrote it together   I never work too hard!



I see, it did seem a bit lyrical in a song kindaway I tried to rack my brain but there was nothing there


----------



## am64

brrrr its cold today.....no petrol in car so i a walking today....but hubby doing shop !


----------



## AlisonM

Brass Monkeys here and we've had a few flakes of snow already.


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> hey tez wasssup?


I'm just in a I hate diabetes mood today. I just get the hump when I think all the time about can I eat this or that.



rossi_mac said:


> Hey Tez, hope you not going to be down for too long, and I hope you enjoyed your breaky!!



I hope not. I just feel frustrated - like I'm on some permanent diet. Can't have this or that. Watching the girls eat those profiteroles last Saturday brought it right home. If I eat anything sweet my BG goes nuts. I shouldn't bang on about me me me all the time.


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> Enjoy things till Tuesday Shiv, have you moved near the place yet or is it all happening then?



everything happens on tues!


----------



## Steff

hey all well xmas shopping started here , quik as i draw the cash oot its gone 350 nikka just like that ! grr


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> I'm just in a I hate diabetes mood today. I just get the hump when I think all the time about can I eat this or that.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I just feel frustrated - like I'm on some permanent diet. Can't have this or that. Watching the girls eat those profiteroles last Saturday brought it right home. If I eat anything sweet my BG goes nuts. I shouldn't bang on about me me me all the time.



TEZ you never bang on about yourself in fact i think in the last 10 weeks since i joined this forum i have never heard you RANT!! we all get times like this big hug comming your way...watch out!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I'm just in a I hate diabetes mood today. I just get the hump when I think all the time about can I eat this or that.
> 
> I hope not. I just feel frustrated - like I'm on some permanent diet. Can't have this or that. Watching the girls eat those profiteroles last Saturday brought it right home. If I eat anything sweet my BG goes nuts. I shouldn't bang on about me me me all the time.



Tez have a rant you know thats what we're here for amoungst over things!

I hope you "snap" out of it soon, I had a moment earlier but know we are all different how we deal with the hand we have been dealt I was chatting to sis in law last night and I started to feel rubbish was I loking for sympathy? trying to explain what we have to do? I dunno all I know is a felt shit and wanted more vino rosso

Get the O/H to pamper you for a bit you deserve it mate.

Take care

Rossi

PS Pump out some tunes I'm trying to work here


----------



## Steff

good day all, got chior to go and watch in an hour my lad is singing in it and then after that they is a circus performance on dnt know whos more excited me or him haha


----------



## MCH

Have a good time - and remember you are entitled to be the proud mother  whatever he says! -or however embarrased he gets when you cheer!


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good day all, got chior to go and watch in an hour my lad is singing in it and then after that they is a circus performance on dnt know whos more excited me or him haha



hope you got your hanky xxxx


----------



## Steff

well im jus guna get changed lad been to a party so all go at mo lol, catch everyone tomorrow now 

tc xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening (?) all

Have a good one Steff.

I'm on the sauce already But it's medicinal! The next one won't be

AM enjoy the whisky when you get there, I may crack open a bottle when I get home, once I get out again that is!!

Cheers


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I've raided the kitchen today.... 2 bowls of shredded wheat with hot milk and sugar (you read it right) and a very heaped bowl cornflakes for breakfast, 4 packets of crisps, 3 slices of toast with honey on it, about a dozen chocolate coated brazils, several cups of coffee and some corn bacon thingies. And I don't care a stuff what my BG is tonight.... That feels better.

It's time to rescue the other half from the boozer..... Grrr.....

Now is this funny or what?  The landlord of the pub I'm about to go into is diabetic. So is one of the barmaids. And at least  a three regulars are diabetic. Do they sell anything diet? Only cola and fizzy water.

I've given up trying to drop the hint that he could make 400% profit on a bottle of diet lemonade..... (Pint of shandy ?3.70 so half of that (300ml) is ?1.85 in lemonade. Get a 2 ltr bottle in the supermarket for ?1.50...)

I'll be a cheapskate and buy a lime and soda for a quid....


----------



## am64

hi all I have the best hubby in world but hes gona be well frazelled ......hes just made an adittional round trip of 15 miles just to pick up daughter who promised she'd catch the bus as i have no petrol... but missed it...they are now on way home via supermarket to get food!!!  and its nasty rush hour out there with all the idiots in their huge expensive cars and 4x4 with shiney bumpers and dazzling headlights!!! yup Hubbys going to be well frazeeled!!


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've raided the kitchen today.... 2 bowls of shredded wheat with hot milk and sugar (you read it right) and a very heaped bowl cornflakes for breakfast, 4 packets of crisps, 3 slices of toast with honey on it, about a dozen chocolate coated brazils, several cups of coffee and some corn bacon thingies. And I don't care a stuff what my BG is tonight.... That feels better.
> 
> It's time to rescue the other half from the boozer..... Grrr.....
> 
> Now is this funny or what?  The landlord of the pub I'm about to go into is diabetic. So is one of the barmaids. And at least  a three regulars are diabetic. Do they sell anything diet? Only cola and fizzy water.
> 
> I've given up trying to drop the hint that he could make 400% profit on a bottle of diet lemonade..... (Pint of shandy ?3.70 so half of that (300ml) is ?1.85 in lemonade. Get a 2 ltr bottle in the supermarket for ?1.50...)
> 
> I'll be a cheapskate and buy a lime and soda for a quid....



Good for you Tez make sure you ploish off the baileys 2nite to make your day complete and balance the carbs you might be well surprised!!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> Good for you Tez make sure you ploish off the baileys 2nite to make your day complete and balance the carbs you might be well surprised!!



Now that's a brilliant idea...


----------



## Minster

evening all

how is everyone doing?

sorry i havent been on for a couple of days but i havent been to well.


----------



## shiv

are you feeling better now minster?

i've just had it confirmed we will be moving to gloucester on tues so i am happy!

my o/h is grumpy with me because i wouldn't let him take any money to waitrose. we haven't got any money to spend, but he thinks because they're on special offer it's different. so i think he's having a stonk.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hey guys, just in from work, well the pub and am half pissed. its ace. Crappy day due to the rain but managed to finish my ditch section with all its drawings and photos and the whole trench was finished an is ready to be filled in on monday 

It was my friend/colleagues birthday, hence pubness. But I was silly and forgot my purse so bless him he brought all the drinks. I feel well bad, so owe him many pints next friday!

my hands are buggered, very red and sore because of the cold winter wind. Just put cream on them and they hurt looooooooooooooooads  need to pick up some better moisturiser over the weekend!!!

This evening, I'm writing, and trying to reach my 50k goal. I'm only 6k off so heres hoping I reach it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

and oh bum...22.8...silly beer. And silly me eatong carby liebrekuchen on the way back


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone okay


----------



## am64

hi all yeahhhh its friday tez unless you get here firsts im in charge of the juke box....starting with....'the nice...america' ...you'll all have to 'you tube' this one xxxx same one as from west side story ....


----------



## am64

no one around....heheehe found the stash northe...
...well its friday  Bachs  6th brandenburgh at mo ...my hubby likens it to gansta rap due to the pluse beats...bear with me i live with a bunch of artists and musicians.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm here, just trying to write my backside off before sunday. The thing ends on monday so I want to hit 50k on sunday afternoon. I'm at 43500 right now

BGs down to 11.9. I can see myself going rather hypo later on


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I'm here, just trying to write my backside off before sunday. The thing ends on monday so I want to hit 50k on sunday afternoon. I'm at 43500 right now
> 
> BGs down to 11.9. I can see myself going rather hypo later on



sam do you need a proof reader ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> sam do you need a proof reader ?



editing starts on 1st december. Verifying word count will be as soon as im done with this draft. Tbh it's not even worth submitting for anything other than nano cuz its a lame fanfic  itll go up on fanfiction.net but thats it i think


----------



## shiv

i'm being the worst diabetic EVER tonight.

ben and jerry's (yes a whole tub, that's just the 160g of carbs) and chips. omg tomorrow is going to be terrible but i don't care because life is actually sorting itself out!!!!

wheee bring on tuesday!

now to convince our cats that they DO want to go into cat carriers for the journey down!!


----------



## Flower87

shiv said:


> i'm being the worst diabetic EVER tonight.



Me too. I ate a third of a victoria sponge, so whacked in the novorapid.

However, clearly did too much cos just had a massive hypo so stuffed myself with percy pig sweets (5.9g EACH!!!!!!!  )

got to try and work out the novorapid now, cos i'm sure i'll go shooting up next.... o dear.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> editing starts on 1st december. Verifying word count will be as soon as im done with this draft. Tbh it's not even worth submitting for anything other than nano cuz its a lame fanfic  itll go up on fanfiction.net but thats it i think



will you please have some confidence in yourself !!!! i have enjoyed your intellect sam!!!and i for one want to read your work...you could read my dissreration if you want...but the uni has lost it!!! runner up for RIBA diseration prize 1988 ..but now lost ( apart from my copy) hahahha ...


----------



## AlisonM

shiv said:


> now to convince our cats that they DO want to go into cat carriers for the journey down!!



May I suggest getting the cat carriers out now and sticking them on the floor with moggy's' favourite toys in the back, then ignore them except for putting the toys back in from time to time. That should break any 'I'm not going in there' programming they have.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> will you please have some confidence in yourself !!!! i have enjoyed your intellect sam!!!and i for one want to read your work...you could read my dissreration if you want...but the uni has lost it!!! runner up for RIBA diseration prize 1988 ..but now lost ( apart from my copy) hahahha ...



lol, i lack confidence unfortunately  soon as the word count is hit and the story is done i'll be spellchecking it and whatnot, looking to see if i can add anything and then sticking it on fanfiction.net.  so soon as its up, I'll post the link 

ooooooooooooooh prize winning dissertations for the wiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> May I suggest getting the cat carriers out now and sticking them on the floor with moggy's' favourite toys in the back, then ignore them except for putting the toys back in from time to time. That should break any 'I'm not going in there' programming they have.



as a student in the 80's with a cat i used to travel 7 hrs to home with him in a carrier the vet end up giving me tranquizers ..for the cat... and hed arrive in a strange place well out of it...next instructions put butter or the equivalent on paws and fur it would make them clean themselves and settle down..ohhh good luck with new job xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just hit 45k

I really think I can do this!


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> just hit 45k
> 
> I really think I can do this!



Course you can. We have no doubt of it.


----------



## am64

go sam go !!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*gets typing*

I'm about to write the final battle! Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## AlisonM

Time for beddybyes. If I go now I might be awake again before sunset tomorrow. Sleep well all.


----------



## HelenP

Just in from work and have joined the 'bad diabetic' club today, having spent the evening polishing off the big pack of caramel snack-a-jacks I started earlier.  Now I've got a sweet tooth on and looking to raid the cupboards for something 'instant' and gorgeous.................... I think I may be heading towards a tin of Devon Custard................. 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Just in having to type slowly as a wee bit drunk helen snak a jacks can only be don as salt and vinegar! 

Hope all are well I'm going to open a fresh bottle of booze caht to cats eat some carbs and crash out, got an appointment at 08:00 so see you in the moaning


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well

catch u all soon x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I feel really awful. The Metformin got it's own back on me last night....

I'm sitting doubled up on the sofa in my jim jams.

I daren't break wind in case I get the squits again. 

Yuck.


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning all,

Off christmas shopping.....groan! Im meeting my mater- my shopping partner in crime- in the pub so its not likely going to be that productive!

Hope everyone has a good day---hangover Rossi??!

Lou x


----------



## Sugarbum

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I feel really awful. The Metformin got it's own back on me last night....
> 
> I'm sitting doubled up on the sofa in my jim jams.
> 
> I daren't break wind in case I get the squits again.
> 
> Yuck.



Bastard metfromin- have a sofa day Tez, hope you feel better x


----------



## Tezzz

Sugarbum said:


> Bastard metfromin- have a sofa day Tez, hope you feel better x



Thanks Lou. Have something naughty for me....


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Hope everyone has a good day---hangover Rossi??!
> Lou x



Morning peeps Tez hope you feel better soon

For some reason no hangover, I wreckon it'll appear this afternoon, as only had about 5 hours booze induced kip! 

Off to dig up some more garden, then later picking up a metal detector to find some treasure!!

laters peeps


----------



## falcon123

Afternoon! Just been invited to Christmas Market in O2 on 6th December. May well go to enjoy CHO free sausages and a few beers. If this leaves me any time I may do some Christmas shopping. Bit early though as I prefer the 24th as you cannot dither making decisions! Off for a chilli now.


----------



## Steff

hey tez sorry to hear you are feeling it today, hope you feel better soon 

enjoy xmas shopping lou, i been and picked my reserved bits up from argos waited 45 mins lol, ohh well least i had a seat


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Afternoon all. Woke up on 2.1, just checked and gone up to 15.9. Swinging sugars are poop. As of next week, I am really going to start really getting back on top of this whole diabetes thing again. I think the problem being that im so used to being active. Also, beers on a friday...I need to stop doing that. My gabapentins dont agree with more than 2 pints. 

Really gunna get back on top of this. I need to. I've had my few weeks of being not so on top of things. Need to make sure my a1c stays at what it is 

Anyway, nanowise I'm at 48472 words. And I am aiming to finish today. I've written the final battle and am just writing the 'aftermath', the bit where the heroine is all like 'urgh' lol.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Thanks for the support.

I phoned up the chemists about the squits. She kindly arranged for the prescription delivery man to bring some Imodium tablets when I said other half out all day and too scared to leave the house.

Still in jim jams. Gonna try some dry wholegrain toast soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss 

now i actually need to get dressed, get myself sorted and do some housework. Normal weekend activities start now 

I love wasting my november 

Todays stuff left to do:


more laundry
washing up
clean the kitchen
hoover
dust
clean my work boots
start writing my guest article for shoot up


----------



## HelenP

Awwww, Tez, I hope you're feeling lots better now.  Nice to just stay in in the warm all day though!  Hope you put in an order for Andrex as well as Immodium. 

Rossi - good luck with the wedding ring hunt, I really hope you find it.

Sugarbum - hope the Christmas Shopping/pubbing is fun, however productive or not the day is !!

Steff - don't you just LOVE being in Argos at Christmastime?? 

xx


----------



## Steff

lol you sure do helen   well lad has his main pressies bought for him now , there hidden up in the loft like so no chance of him seeing them .


----------



## am64

Hi all i need a large one....


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> Hi all i need a large one....



Oooerr, missus !! 

xx


----------



## am64

how did i know id prevoke that response helen!


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

Just a quick line to say hello and that I'm still alive. I've got Iron Maiden's Fear Of The Dark blasting out of my laptop. Bloody hell but student life is good. Hard work but fun. Must dash, more damn notes to make and text books to read.

Tom


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> how did i know id prevoke that response helen!



Lol, sorry to be so predictable!!  I did debate whether to be so obvious or not, but in the end I just thought "Go for it "  

xx


----------



## HelenP

Poor Tom, working so hard - but sounds like you've got a good balance of work vs. play!

xx


----------



## Steff

woo ill have a pineapple juiice plwurrrrrze


----------



## Tezzz

HelenP said:


> Awwww, Tez, I hope you're feeling lots better now.  Nice to just stay in in the warm all day though!  Hope you put in an order for Andrex as well as Immodium.



Thanks Helen!  I was in Tesco the other night and saw their own brand of bog roll was on offer. Buy 12 rolls get 4 free. So I got 3 lots....

I feel a bit better now. Won't go out as it's chucking it down with rain outside. No biscuits in the house...

Hope the weather is better tomorrow...


----------



## rachelha

I am off to meet people from the Shootuporputup blog in the pub tonight.  Bit nervous.  Isn't meeting strangers you got to know on the internet the way to get abducted!!!


----------



## HelenP

rachelha said:


> I am off to meet people from the Shootuporputup blog in the pub tonight.  Bit nervous.  Isn't meeting strangers you got to know on the internet the way to get abducted!!!



If we don't hear from you tomorrow we'll put out an APB !! 

It'll be fine hun, don't worry.

xx


----------



## rachelha

HelenP said:


> If we don't hear from you tomorrow we'll put out an APB !!
> 
> It'll be fine hun, don't worry.
> 
> xx



I just hope we have something to talk about too, other than whinging our crap pancreases. (not sure how you spell that),  I am sure they will be lovely though


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

talking about shootup, I'm sat here struggling over what to write for my guestpost :S


----------



## rachelha

just noticed it says senior member under my name - what does that mean?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> just noticed it says senior member under my name - what does that mean?



I think you get that when you hit 100 posts or something


----------



## rachelha

that would make sense - just checked and it say 103 posts!!


----------



## Steff

right peeps shall catch u all 2moro off out tonight yes miracle i know , so nights all tc x


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all

Hangover duely kicked in about 1pm

Picked up metal detector hope if it's dry the morrow I'll start the quest! (Thanks Helen)

Also dad bought me a new wheel barrow as a moving in present! I'm living the dream

AM enjoy your large one, I may have a softie later, not sure what liver can take!

Rachel enjoy the meet no one got abducted when we met, or not as far as I know!!


----------



## Sugarbum

hello hello hello!

I just got soaked in the rain and smell like wet dog. Nice.

Burger and a pint please and a seat by the fire, ta 

Hope the hangover isnt too bad rossi- perhaps its time to chase it now with a proper drink? 

Well done on your masterpiece Sam! xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all I feel refreshed ready for the day now! Hmm bit late but  hey ho!

Might have to pick up wifey in a bit so still on the softies, which probably ain't so bad!

Tomorrow will be a lot more productive


----------



## am64

well me and hubby just finished off a very nice french wine 'les Grands cypres'
given to me by one of my neighbours in the sheltered unit next door cos I went and helped out the other night when the 96 year old resisdent was found in the carpark in her undies...poor sweetie she was very confused and they don't have wardens anymore ....still managed to get ambulance folk to take her to hospital....her poor neighbours in the unit both in late 70's didnt need the hassle....no wardens anymore just a remote voice through the intercom....still nice wine!


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> Picked up metal detector hope if it's dry the morrow I'll start the quest!



Don't know if you listen to Radio1 at all, but be inspired by the tale of Chris Moyles' sidekick, Comedy Dave, who lost his wedding ring on a beach in Florida on the last day of his holiday.  When he got home, he contacted the local Radio Station and newspaper in Florida, giving location of where he had been when he lost it etc,  who reported the story, and a few days later, some guy with a metal detector actually found the ring!!

Happy hunting.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

HelenP said:


> Don't know if you listen to Radio1 at all, but be inspired by the tale of Chris Moyles' sidekick, Comedy Dave, who lost his wedding ring on a beach in Florida on the last day of his holiday.  When he got home, he contacted the local Radio Station and newspaper in Florida, giving location of where he had been when he lost it etc,  who reported the story, and a few days later, some guy with a metal detector actually found the ring!!
> 
> Happy hunting.
> 
> xx



Blimey! I bet that saved him from a swift divorce!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 6.2. 

The other half has gone to work and I've been watching these double dealing baddies since about 7am....


----------



## Steff

gd morning all hope everyone is fine xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Steff,

Back from church. Windy outside! Got blown down the road.

Now to fix the video. Dammed thing has died. Drat and double drat.

I'm trying to put all my brother in law's home videos onto DVD for him. Oh well...


----------



## shiv

afternoon all

well my two new cats have curled up on my bed. bless. they're little terrors at night though - they stay up most of the night chasing each other. grrrr.

woke up at 2.7 time to have a chat with nursey me thinks!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hey all, floating around the 7.5 mark today...but feet are being a biiiitttcccccchhhh. Probably due to the vegging out i've been doing this weekend. They're always less bad during the week. Something I need to talk to nursey about next week i think

we were gunna go to town today but looking at the weather i think thats a bad plan.

Instead, a soujourn to the shop to buy the essentials for the next few days. And more painkillers for me


----------



## Tezzz

brightontez said:


> Now to fix the video. Dammed thing has died. Drat and double drat...



Video recorder fixed. Tape had not laced round a roller correctly, spring weak on tensioner. New spring installed and it's as good as new. Phew!

Time to celebrate another repair with a Rich Tea biccie (or seven) and a coffee.


----------



## Tezzz

shiv said:


> afternoon all
> 
> well my two new cats have curled up on my bed. bless. they're little terrors at night though - they stay up most of the night chasing each other. grrrr.
> 
> woke up at 2.7 time to have a chat with nursey me thinks!



I tat I taw a puddy tat!






Sorry to hear about the 2.7. Hope you're feeling a lot better now.



salmonpuff said:


> hey all, floating around the 7.5 mark today...but feet are being a biiiitttcccccchhhh. Probably due to the vegging out i've been doing this weekend. They're always less bad during the week. Something I need to talk to nursey about next week i think
> 
> we were gunna go to town today but looking at the weather i think thats a bad plan.
> 
> Instead, a soujourn to the shop to buy the essentials for the next few days. And more painkillers for me



Get better soon Sam.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Get better soon Sam.



Thanks Tez, I think I am just having a day of diabetes fatigue  it shall pass.

Now the sun is coming out to mock us for not going to town...*shakes fist*, soon as we step foot out of the door the heavens will open.

Ah well. Coffee, shower, shop. I can't be bothered to do much else today


----------



## shiv

guys, meet lila and morph.


----------



## HelenP

Awww, they look poised and ready for action!!

xx


----------



## HelenP

I had a very undiabetic treat for breakfast/brunch this morning - eggy bread with sugar on!!   It's been ages since I had it and I just fancied it today!!  I did use mostly Candarel though, with just a tiny sprinkling of sugar for a bit of 'crunch'.  Y-um!!

2 hours later, I was 7.9, highest I've been for ages!  ooops!!  But at least I know a) why (white bread/oil/sugar combo not good, lol) and b) it won't happen again.........................for AGES !!

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

awwwwwwww shiv theyre gorgeous

just found myself at 1.9...poop


----------



## Tezzz

shiv said:


> guys, meet lila and morph.



Oh no... Two Puddy Tats....


----------



## Steff

good afters all

yuk yuk day not good for my poor flowers lol


----------



## rossi_mac

after noon all

I'm wet muddy cold pee'd off seriously! Not good 

No loot was found

Tea and cake won't even help here!


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> No loot was found



Awww, no, what a shame. 

xx


----------



## Steff

still no sign aww rossi i feel a xmas replacement ring comin on lol x

tis lashing down here


----------



## rachelha

HelenP said:


> If we don't hear from you tomorrow we'll put out an APB !!
> 
> It'll be fine hun, don't worry.
> 
> xx



no need for the APB, did not get abducted and had a really good time.   I already know a couple of diabetics already, but it was good to meet others and learn from them too.


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> no need for the APB, did not get abducted and had a really good time.   I already know a couple of diabetics already, but it was good to meet others and learn from them too.



Hey rachel, glad to hear you had a good time! Pictures?


----------



## am64

hi all...did it get light anywhere today?? wow what alot of rain


----------



## HelenP

It's been horribly grey and persistently raining hard all day here (Surrey).  Luckily, I haven't had to go out at all.

xx


----------



## HelenP

rachelha said:


> no need for the APB, did not get abducted and had a really good time.   I already know a couple of diabetics already, but it was good to meet others and learn from them too.



Glad you enjoyed it!

xx


----------



## am64

we've had the lights on all day!


----------



## Steff

hello allll xxx


----------



## Viki

am64 said:


> we've had the lights on all day!



Same here - very depressing!!

Im rather pleased with myself, did hours and hours of endless hoursework today and stayed between 4 and 5 the whole time. (normally it drops me through the floor)

Brad says housework must be good for me . . . .not sure i agree with that sentiment!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all.

Just been to the pub.... Lime and soda for me....

Other half is in the kitchen driving din dins.

Time for some more Dick Dastardly and Muttley.... Snigger....

Oh and a Bailey's with ice... (A small one)


----------



## Steff

had lamb burgers and wedges for tea , tested and im 7/8 weeeee i think im finally getting along with my meds 


g'night all xxx


----------



## sofaraway

Viki said:


> Same here - very depressing!!
> 
> Im rather pleased with myself, did hours and hours of endless hoursework today and stayed between 4 and 5 the whole time. (normally it drops me through the floor)
> 
> Brad says housework must be good for me . . . .not sure i agree with that sentiment!



Hoovering makes me low, think it's the upper body exercise as my dyson is good but bloody heavy!


----------



## Viki

sofaraway said:


> Hoovering makes me low, think it's the upper body exercise as my dyson is good but bloody heavy!



same here, plus i have two dogs worth of hair to battle with these days so it was hard work. I have to sweep first then hoover or it cant cope!!

I also had to wash my floor twice as i did it once, turned my back for 5 seconds and two sets of muddy paw prints appeared right through the centre of my kitchen!!


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> had lamb burgers and wedges for tea , tested and im 7/8 weeeee i think im finally getting along with my meds
> 
> Great to hear your meds are not so bad.
> 
> g'night all xxx





sofaraway said:


> Hoovering makes me low, think it's the upper body exercise as my dyson is good but bloody heavy!



Please don't say say the *H* word Sofaraway..... It's almost as bad as the *W* word

OK din dins is ready so pooter off, will see yer all tomoz coz frying pan is heavy and *hot!*


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing


----------



## Steff

elooo vickie hope your well i was supposed to go hour ago but got engrossed in a website lol


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> elooo vickie hope your well i was supposed to go hour ago but got engrossed in a website lol



hi there hows the visit going ?


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all on the brandy tonight!! (no more warm vino rosso!)

Done some work but can't be arsed to do anymore! Still angry about not finding ringo

hope you all chipper


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. Sat here listening to some Thirty Seconds To Mars. About to have my injection and take my last pill, then going to settle down with American Psycho, the novel. I need to get it finished...I've had it out of the library for aggggggggges

early to bed tonight, up at 6am tomorrow. Twill be cheese on toast or something for breakfast tomorrow due to forgetting to get any cereal from the shop. HA!


----------



## HelenP

salmonpuff said:


> evening all. Sat here listening to some Thirty Seconds To Mars.



Hi Sam - do you have the album - just wondering if it's any good, I quite fancy it.............

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HelenP said:


> Hi Sam - do you have the album - just wondering if it's any good, I quite fancy it.............
> 
> xx



hi helen, I have their first self titled album and their second A Beautiful Lie. Both are very very good, although ABL is absolutely mindblowing. Their new one This Is War is out next week  Definitely worth a buy, Jared Leto has an amazing voice


----------



## am64

hey just noticed rossi pic changed...hes become a 'wino man'  Tez have you got the zappa track?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right my little chickadees, I'm off to the land of nod. Up at the crack of sparrows tomorrow. I hear temperatures will be dropping next week, with a chance of snow. I've never done archaeology in the snow. Coooool. Must get camera batteries to take some pics next week!

Gnite all


----------



## HelenP

salmonpuff said:


> hi helen, I have their first self titled album and their second A Beautiful Lie. Both are very very good, although ABL is absolutely mindblowing. Their new one This Is War is out next week  Definitely worth a buy, Jared Leto has an amazing voice



Thanks for the info, didn't realise this was their 3rd album, will look out for it.

xx


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I'm begining to become grateful for late night working. It's just saved me being woken up by the 00:45 hours fire alarm. 

Right, must be off, time for a precious six hours of sleep.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

moooooooooooooornong

back to work today, new trench ooooooooooooooooooooooo i hope we have more ditches

currently munching on crisps...we're out of cereal

its a bit rainy today


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> moooooooooooooornong
> 
> back to work today, new trench ooooooooooooooooooooooo i hope we have more ditches
> 
> currently munching on crisps...we're out of cereal
> 
> its a bit rainy today



That is an early start.  I have the day off today for St Andrew's day - YEAH!!!  Should go and get some crimbo shopping done while the shops are quiet but it looks so cold out there.


----------



## Sugarbum

Sounds good Rachel!

Morning all, Im also off for the day YEEEEHA! I am off to the doctors at lunchtime but then a little chrimbo shopping I think!

Hope everyone has a good day! Cross your fingers for my HbA1c! xxxx


----------



## shiv

morning all, TOMORROW WE MOVE TO GLOUCESTER!

i'm at my mum's now so i need to get back to mine (that's just the two buses, it'll take me a minimum of 2 hours to get back) and then pack up everything in the room we've been renting. 

ugggggh


----------



## Tezzz

Good luck with the move shiv.

I just got a phone call from *W*. They're in the poop and need someone who knows an out of town route. Grrr.

Need the money so laters.


----------



## am64

hi all im up and ready to take on the world!  well walk dogs and do shopping! just had call from architectural agent with news of a potential job in a pratice local to home....ummmmmm


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all hope alls well?

good luck with move shiv 

had no net all day grr the weather brought cables down x


----------



## ukjohn

Shiv

Good luck with the move on Tuesday. I see you are moving down near my area, I live just down the road from Badminton where the horse trials are held every year. Wrap up warm they say tonight is going to be minus 4 down here.

Take care
John.


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hi all im up and ready to take on the world!  well walk dogs and do shopping! just had call from architectural agent with news of a potential job in a pratice local to home....ummmmmm



Oooo! Good luck!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Oooo! Good luck!



cheers northe...we see how it goes!
good luck with move shiv! and your new lifes hope its fun !!


----------



## Steff

early afternoon all x  things have took a turn for the worse had to collect son early he has been sick after lunch, oh god how i ran into skewl like a loon , he is wrapped up in bed now he is unwell so rare that wen he is panic stations sets in grr


----------



## shiv

oh my god, i think we have actually packed everything except for the laptops. wow.

now to convince these two little kitties they DO want to go back into the box for the drive, and to convince our other cat to get back into his cat basket. hm, fun times i think!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiv, good luck my lovely. No doubt I shall text you later anyhows, and tomorrow and stuff. But still. GOOD LUCK!

Well all, my guest article for Shoot Up should be up on wednesday which is AWESOME! I just need to think of a title! And failing horrificially. It needs to be something catchy and slightly funny about my mum, who is epically awesome and saves me from hypos.

Other than that, today has been boring. Got to site only to find that ALL the trenches were flooded. We were going to open a couple of new ones only to find that spoil heaps and diggers were in the way so cant open them yet. So, we trudged back down to the office where we had a day of finds washing. Mind numbingly boring but there was some cool stuff in there, an entire clay pipe which i got abit excited about. Hopefully tomorrow the rain will be less

Managed to get everything sorted on my phone thanks to arguing with the vodafone lady whilst i was washing finds. It was rather hilarious

"Listen, I have my hands in muddy water and all i want to do is get the net set up on my phone. I've been with you ten years as it is and think i deserve just a little something back...I would like this service for free, otherwise I will be leaving your company and joining O2 or something!" 

So there we go, I now have the interwebs on my phone. I am praying its free like they said else next months phone bill will be utterly horrific. I think I might put some money back for it...just incase

Brought a new heater today too cuz the flat is so danged cold. ?15 for a really nice halogen heater. Doesn't use too much leccy either.

Chinese for din dins tonight well deserved methinks

And I start work at 8am tomorrow, so that means a 5.30am get up. Bugger 

LIVING THE DREAM


----------



## Steff

nights all catch u 2moz x


----------



## HelenP

Shiv - good luck with the move, hope all goes well.

Am64 - fingers crossed for you with the interview.

Steff - hope your little feller feels better tomorrow.

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

awwwwwwww dad just brought me a warm high viz jacket  my daddy is the best


----------



## shiv

a warm one? how so?

i am attempting to make my blog interesting, but everytime i sit down, i only have something trivial to say. must be more creative!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> a warm one? how so?
> 
> i am attempting to make my blog interesting, but everytime i sit down, i only have something trivial to say. must be more creative!



it has a quilt lining. And zips all the way up, and is a bomber jacket and it was only a tenner ooooooooooo

trivial is good. I'm trying to turn trivial into trivial interesting by making myself out to be way more intelligent than i actually am


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All,

Large (pint would be nice) Baileys please.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right im off to bed, up at 530am tomorrow so need my salmon sleep. Yay digging


----------



## Sugarbum

Night all, sweet dreams xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 5.3. Better than it has been for a while.

Right. Off to *W*... Donna Summer will be knocking out *Hot Stuff* on the Ipod to get me moving.

Laters...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. I too shall be heading off in a short while. Trying to warm my feet up first though! Back off to a cold, wet, muddy site. Well, thats if the whole thing isnt still underwater

toodles


----------



## Steff

morning peeps hows everyone?

brr woke to bitter cold weather and a nice frost lol xx


----------



## Northerner

Morning Steff, frost on the ground down here too! How's the little lad this morning?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff, frost on the ground down here too! How's the little lad this morning?



hya Northener he is okay he wanted to go into school, he seems alot better he went to bed at 6 and woke at 7am so not to bad eh.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well hello there my lovelies

I have great news, but I can't tell you that...not really  its exciting though

i have had a very very rough day and was rather close to jacking it all in. But I survived, and ended up down the Hobbit and seeing away 2 rather large glasses of wine. It was needed. It has been a terrible day. Nevermind. Still living the dream!


----------



## am64

whats the news Sam??
I am a little unhappy...25 years after my parents split they are still a pain in the ar** !!!!! mother is still furious at dad (hobbit) for leaving her and however dipolmatic i can be the Cr** always falls on me....Next year must escape to wales by at least end of november till mid january then no one can guilt trip me !!
3 weeks and i'll be in a little wooden cabin at the edge of an estuary in pembrokeshire.....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

dont want to go digging...not today  got toothache...


----------



## Steff

good morning all woooo snow snow snow nevermind co durham made it into the paper yayy lol hope alls well x


----------



## katie

You've got snow? COOL!  Hope you are well steff x

Ive had a hypo headache all day, urgh.


----------



## sofaraway

I wish we had snow, just cold and rain  

Hope your headache resolves katie


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> I wish we had snow, just cold and rain
> 
> Hope your headache resolves katie



thanks hun!

Yeah same here, we had a thunderstorm earlier too and im scared of them lol.


----------



## rachelha

katie said:


> You've got snow? COOL!  Hope you are well steff x
> 
> Ive had a hypo headache all day, urgh.



Hypo headaches are horrid, nothing seems to shift them.  Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Steff

hey all x

hows headache kaite x


----------



## am64

hi folks....horrble day....hot toddies all round i thinks


----------



## sofaraway

it's stopped raining now and I'm thinking of going out any buying chocolate


----------



## am64

ohhh get me a pack of minstrels while your there


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon ladies,

Haven't been in hear for a few days, I like what you've done with the place!

I thought today was going to be dry! My mistake still at least I'm inside today.

Hope all those with ailments get fixed sharpish.

If I have one now I'm definately not going to get much work done today! So I'll hold back bartender till 4pm!

Wahey it's december


----------



## Steff

wooooooooo tis finally time to have my bar of dairy milk lol


----------



## am64

7 minutes to go rossi/wino man


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hi folks....horrble day....hot toddies all round i thinks



That sounds good, I'll have one of those, and chuck another log on the fire please barkeep.


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> 7 minutes to go rossi/wino man



One of the best things about crimbo is mulled wino!

But I'll have a toddy first


----------



## sofaraway

No minstrels, got malteasers though  but just tested and 10.2, too high for chocolate?


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> One of the best things about crimbo is mulled wino!
> 
> But I'll have a toddy first



Mulled wine - I love it, but it definitely does not like me.  

I have had some horrid highs after drinking it.  The stuff you can buy from the Crimbo market in Edinburgh has a huge block of sugar just slowly dissolving into it.


----------



## Steff

MMM mulled wine and hot ribena nothing better ,


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> MMM mulled wine and hot ribena nothing better ,



Together?


----------



## katie

rachelha said:


> Hypo headaches are horrid, nothing seems to shift them.  Hope it goes away soon.



Yep, very annoying -  I woke up hypo 



steff09 said:


> hey all x
> 
> hows headache kaite x



Still got it Steff but havent taken pills yet, will do in a min x


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> That sounds good, I'll have one of those, and chuck another log on the fire please barkeep.



Ummm alison thats just what i need...im goina nick the piccy for my desktop...brillant virtual fire and vitual hot toddy ummmmm feels nice x


----------



## am64

done and all looks great!!


----------



## HelenP

Surely it's not wrong to have Chelsea Buns when they're reduced to 25p for 4 ......................... is it ??  

Or to have pancakes for breakfast JUST to use up the batter mix left over from yesterday...................... ??

Just trying to justify having a not-so-good-for-diabetics/people who should be losing weight day!! 

xx


----------



## Tezzz

sofaraway said:


> No minstrels, got malteasers though  but just tested and 10.2, too high for chocolate?



You can always bolus... 



HelenP said:


> Surely it's not wrong to have Chelsea Buns when they're reduced to 25p for 4 ......................... is it ??
> 
> Or to have pancakes for breakfast JUST to use up the batter mix left over from yesterday...................... ??
> 
> Just trying to justify having a not-so-good-for-diabetics/people who should be losing weight day!!
> 
> xx



Helen,

Just go easy on the butter on the buns and easy on the topping on the pancakes....

Simples...


----------



## rossi_mac

chelsea buns, where where where???? twenty five pennies, I think I'll raid my twenty five pence piece penny jar!! I'd leave one to have stale in the morning with a strong tea


----------



## Steff

goodnight all catch yous 2moz xx


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> Helen,
> 
> Just go easy on the butter on the buns and easy on the topping on the pancakes....
> 
> Simples...



Lol, no butter at all on the buns (do people, on Chelsea buns??) and had mostly candarel with me lemon juice on the pancakes, with just a sprinkling of sugar.  My halo is positively GLEAMing !! 



rossi_mac said:


> chelsea buns, where where where???? twenty five pennies, I think I'll raid my twenty five pence piece penny jar!!



Lol.  Head on down to Tesco!!  Special offer, 50p for 4, but short dated = half price!!  Sadly, 4 in a pack, 4 of us - none left for morning.  

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Stir fry prawn and cherizo (?) cooked by my good self! Haven't done one for an age, wifey said it was tasty too!!

Hey AM64 if you're about that rule about 45degrees is it for doors and windows??? Had a chat with one of your types today looking good

How is the crew tonight, everyone chipper?

PS I've got a honda lawnmower!!! Cost me two bottles of vino rosso!!


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> Stir fry prawn and cherizo (?) cooked by my good self! Haven't done one for an age, wifey said it was tasty too!!



That sounds fab - what is the recipe?

It was veg. satay stir fry for us with noodles


----------



## rossi_mac

some stuff out the fridge chopped up chucked in the pan!!

Satay stir fry sounds good to Rachel!! Washing it down with a glass of anything??

1 Carrott, 1 yellow pepper, 1 small onion, a small hand full of cabbage
ginger, garlic, soya sauce, sweet chilli sauce, and a pack of that stir in noodle (Amoystraight to wok) ooh and some frozen canadian (I buy local!) prawns and some chorizo (lazy boy pack already sliced! not cheap but handy to cook up with!)


----------



## rachelha

No I am refraining from the drink tonight.  It is my work Christmas lunch on Friday though - that will be a different matter and a carb counting nightmare.


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Hey AM64 if you're about that rule about 45degrees is it for doors and windows??? Had a chat with one of your types today looking good



what 45deg. rule are you talking about or was i talking about Wino man?


----------



## rossi_mac

I've sent you a pm to explain my question in full!! If you don't have time to digest it no worries.

Wino man sober but chipper

Hope you all well.


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> I've sent you a pm to explain my question in full!! If you don't have time to digest it no worries.
> 
> Wino man sober but chipper
> 
> Hope you all well.



cool rossi i'll have a look and get back!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gah it is way too early and after yesterdays torrential rain i do not really wanna have to be going up onto site. It will be a quagmire. Good job I love my job eh?  however i am not feeling very well this morning and have a hacking cough and toothache...bum


----------



## Steff

good morning all from a wet north gawd tis bludy baltic , just wen i thot i had enuff wrapping paper it goes and runs out on my last pressie to wrap lol grr hope alls well


----------



## falcon123

Barman, please uncork a decent red at about 6:00 for me. Perhaps a Shiraz or Merlot. Purely for medicinal purposes you understand, BUT no Sanatogen please.


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> good morning all from a wet north gawd tis bludy baltic , just wen i thot i had enuff wrapping paper it goes and runs out on my last pressie to wrap lol grr hope alls well



You think Newcastle is north?

It's coming down in stair rods here, and as you say, Baltic.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hey all back from work. Its been a hellish day after being rained off early yesterday. This is mainly because i forgot my gabapentin tablet AND i only had 4 blood strips to last the day. That and everything i was doing kept being taken over by G who always found an excuse to correct me even though i had been TOLD to do it that way. That and my ditch section soon became not my ditch section because of G. And then after lunch, because our trench was finished and there was nothing to do I had to spend the enture afternoon in the cabin with G doing paperwork. I was not a happy chappy and very close to tears on many occasions


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> hey all back from work. Its been a hellish day after being rained off early yesterday. This is mainly because i forgot my gabapentin tablet AND i only had 4 blood strips to last the day. That and everything i was doing kept being taken over by G who always found an excuse to correct me even though i had been TOLD to do it that way. That and my ditch section soon became not my ditch section because of G. And then after lunch, because our trench was finished and there was nothing to do I had to spend the enture afternoon in the cabin with G doing paperwork. I was not a happy chappy and very close to tears on many occasions



Sorry to hear it Sam, I'm guessing G is a bit up him/herself? You're OUR favourite archaeologist, so tell G to go and stick his/her head up a dead bear's bum!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear it Sam, I'm guessing G is a bit up him/herself? You're OUR favourite archaeologist, so tell G to go and stick his/her head up a dead bear's bum!



definitely up himself and spends 10 minutes saying 'um' before answering a question, its very wearing sometimes ha.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

A pint of Baileys please barman. And some of that death by chocolate cake. To hell with testing tonight.

It's been an extremely s#!t day at *W* today.

I have the raging hump. I think at this rate I will not want to go in tomorrow. Grrr.... 

Eat and bed I think.

Rant over.

Edit: Skipping the middle man out and going to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Steff

hey all i lost my tooth it fropped put not expected but hay the agony of my toothache has gone yayyy

right i will be around later dad is going out with o/h yayyy xx


----------



## falcon123

> brightontezI have the raging hump. I think at this rate I will not want to go in tomorrow. Grrr....



I am taking a day off yesterday. It's been a long week and I cannot face Last capital connect for another day. Arghh!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i think we've all had shitty days at work by the sounds of it


----------



## Steff

nights all xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I too will be heading off to the land of nod...to try and forget about todays horrific day. And I've stopped half way through my next shoot up article  nevermind. Night all


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I too will be heading off to the land of nod...to try and forget about todays horrific day. And I've stopped half way through my next shoot up article  nevermind. Night all



night sam hope all is better 2morrw 4 u xx


----------



## AlisonM

I think I'll call it a day too soon. I have an 'interview' with the jobsworths tomorrow. They want to know why I'm slacking off on sick leave when I could be out there selling my body or some such thing.


----------



## rossi_mac

evening fellow diabetics hows it hanging??

The morrow it's frydee!!! How did we get here so quick!? Crazy days It's december too next thing someone will tell me we're nearing a new decade! Bloody hell


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> evening fellow diabetics hows it hanging??
> 
> The morrow it's frydee!!! How did we get here so quick!? Crazy days It's december too next thing someone will tell me we're nearing a new decade! Bloody hell



It's my work crimbo lunch tomorrow - that is a bit scary, it seems only yesterday it was September


----------



## rossi_mac

rachelha said:


> It's my work crimbo lunch tomorrow - that is a bit scary, it seems only yesterday it was September



I think I've missed a whole chunk of this year!!

Have fun at your crimbo do! Hope you get to let your hair down and use the alcohol technique to control blood levels!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Its quiet here tonight!

Im wide awake, Ive just been shopping in Oxford street with my mates which you can do till 9pm! LOVE IT!

I think everyone has gone to bed.....


----------



## katie

amazing! wish i could afford that   It has been quiet on here all day today.


----------



## Sugarbum

It wasnt really a question of affording it, I didnt get out of bed till 11am, had breakfast at lunchtime, met my friend for lunch at 6pm and we shopped till 9pm! The christmas lights are lovely up round town. Itw as nice to just wonder about.

Sounds good, but unfortunately working the weekend. Boooooo-hissssssss.......

Any goss? Why is it quiet?


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> It wasnt really a question of affording it, I didnt get out of bed till 11am, had breakfast at lunchtime, met my friend for lunch at 6pm and we shopped till 9pm! The christmas lights are lovely up round town. Itw as nice to just wonder about.
> 
> Sounds good, but unfortunately working the weekend. Boooooo-hissssssss.......
> 
> Any goss? Why is it quiet?



Yeah sounds like a good day! If I was in London i'd go ice skating  Don't think there is one in Bournemouth at the moment.

I have no idea why it's quiet.  Maybe people got scared away by all the bunny killers we have on the board?


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Yeah sounds like a good day! If I was in London i'd go ice skating  Don't think there is one in Bournemouth at the moment.
> 
> I have no idea why it's quiet.  Maybe people got scared away by all the bunny killers we have on the board?




Oh man you should come to town for Winter Wonderland at hyde park! I am going next week, I went past it today- looks a goodin'.

We have bunny killers in our midst??


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Oh man you should come to town for Winter Wonderland at hyde park! I am going next week, I went past it today- looks a goodin'.
> 
> We have bunny killers in our midst??



Oh noo, ive been to the winter wonderland for the last 2 years, but really doubt I can afford the trip to london this time  

Yeah I heard we might have some bunny killers, diabetic bunny killers - which must be worse, surely?!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

BG 8.2...Grrr...

I'm still in a bad mood... You've been warned....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i dislike early mornings...and i have discovered that my NW BOOTS have let water in now too, despite me asking the unit for a NEW pair rather than ones that have been in the lockup for 70 years. I told them about the feet issue. Do they listen?! NO!

It's supposed to be the last day of my contract. But we'll be there for the next 2 weeks. yeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssss

however, I NEED to be away from G today or i will snap. I'll see if I can work with Kristen or the boys.


----------



## Steff

morning all hope everyones well, got to go to docs for 8.40 yayy dnt u just love depression x


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning all,

Just been out for my prescription, returned with nothing. So thats a 100% failure rate then. They make out Im some sort of insulin tart, like I'm completely frivalous (?sp!) with the bloody stuff.

Hypo'd in the night and high now. GRRR. Hope everyone else is good! xxx


----------



## rachelha

Sugarbum said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Just been out for my prescription, returned with nothing. So thats a 100% failure rate then. They make out Im some sort of insulin tart, like I'm completely frivalous (?sp!) with the bloody stuff.
> 
> Hypo'd in the night and high now. GRRR. Hope everyone else is good! xxx



Night time hypo for me too, 15.8 before breakfast.  

I am now getting completely conflicting messages from the clinic about the pump, and they wonder why it is all getting me so stressed out.


----------



## katie

Morning all, hope everyone is ok!



steff09 said:


> morning all hope everyones well, got to go to docs for 8.40 yayy dnt u just love depression x



Yep Steff, I just love it! Hope the docs sort something out for you hun xx



Sugarbum said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Just been out for my prescription, returned with nothing. So thats a 100% failure rate then. They make out Im some sort of insulin tart, like I'm completely frivalous (?sp!) with the bloody stuff.
> 
> Hypo'd in the night and high now. GRRR. Hope everyone else is good! xxx



How the hell did they manage such a massive failure?! Do they actually make you feel as though you use too much?!  I get loads each time to save up for Oz and my chemist seems to think it's normal haha, he is really friendly and says "I know, I don't believe it either" when he has all the stuff ive asked for 



rachelha said:


> Night time hypo for me too, 15.8 before breakfast.
> 
> I am now getting completely conflicting messages from the clinic about the pump, and they wonder why it is all getting me so stressed out.



Rachel, I honestly can't believe they are making you pay for your own pump! Any chance you could change to a better hospital or something? Maybe you could ask Adrienne for some advice, she is the pump expert!


----------



## rachelha

katie said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is ok!
> 
> Rachel, I honestly can't believe they are making you pay for your own pump! Any chance you could change to a better hospital or something? Maybe you could ask Adrienne for some advice, she is the pump expert!



Email from the DSN this morning completely contradicted what the consultant said yesterday.  It looks like I may not be able to self fund again due to the training issue.  So that was a complete was of time and energy yesterday trying to work out how I felt about it all, and if we could afford it.  I may ask about the possiblility of going to a different hospital for the training.  I am starting to wish I had never heard of pumps.


----------



## Steff

ive just been to order my strips at chemist she says to me i cant find your repeat prescription stephanie what are the items your after fgs i only handed it in 3 weeks ago grrrrrrr

ty katie hun im on new pills


----------



## katie

rachelha said:


> Email from the DSN this morning completely contradicted what the consultant said yesterday.  It looks like I may not be able to self fund again due to the training issue.  So that was a complete was of time and energy yesterday trying to work out how I felt about it all, and if we could afford it.  I may ask about the possiblility of going to a different hospital for the training.  I am starting to wish I had never heard of pumps.



Wow, that is very frustrating!!  Surely they should let everyone, who is prepared to try and get the best control, on the pump! Why is the training an issue??



steff09 said:


> ive just been to order my strips at chemist she says to me i cant find your repeat prescription stephanie what are the items your after fgs i only handed it in 3 weeks ago grrrrrrr
> 
> ty katie hun im on new pills



Hope they work 
In that case, say you ordered 10 boxes


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Wow, that is very frustrating!!  Surely they should let everyone, who is prepared to try and get the best control, on the pump! Why is the training an issue??
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they work
> In that case, say you ordered 10 boxes



pmsll she said ill jus have to write it down here on a order form can u write down the quantity and the name of strips lol. 
Have you got any plans for wkend katie?


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> pmsll she said ill jus have to write it down here on a order form can u write down the quantity and the name of strips lol.
> Have you got any plans for wkend katie?



I would have tried adding at least one extra box 

No plans so far  I'll probably just watch x-factor lol. Have you got any plans? x


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I would have tried adding at least one extra box
> 
> No plans so far  I'll probably just watch x-factor lol. Have you got any plans? x



LOL i never thought about that at time lol,

not alot really my dad wants to take lad to see the xmas display at fenwicks in newcastle tomoz , and 2night my sons school got there xmas fair so im daring to take that on lol


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> LOL i never thought about that at time lol,
> 
> not alot really my dad wants to take lad to see the xmas display at fenwicks in newcastle tomoz , and 2night my sons school got there xmas fair so im daring to take that on lol



hehe! Too honest!

Well that sounds a lot more exciting than my plans, hope you have a good one. Goodluck at the fair lol.

I better stop skiving, catch you later hun xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> LOL i never thought about that at time lol,
> 
> not alot really my dad wants to take lad to see the xmas display at fenwicks in newcastle tomoz , and 2night my sons school got there xmas fair so im daring to take that on lol



fenwicks xmas windows id forgotten all about them ! they were fantasic!


----------



## Corrine

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello....how you all doing?


----------



## Sugarbum

Me- going to jail, directly to jail, do not pass go, do not collect ?200 

I hate late shifts they are complete poop.

Laters peeps xx


----------



## falcon123

Hi,

GR8 having a day off. Yesterday was an overlong stressful day. After waking to two bad and two good BGs this week I woke to an in between - 11.3. Besides being a day off today is my birthday so I am now officially older than Northerner for about 10 months! After all my moaning about FCC I decided to use it after all and come down to Brighton for the day. Still bad though with half the number of trains. The first was also short and full so I had to freeze for another 30 minutes. Harry Ramsden's for lunch and after a walk along the pier BG fine. Just popped into to an internet cafe to catch up before I carry on researching the beer diet (it's coming along fine Rossi). Anyways I have set up a virtual tab so you can all have a drink on me. No skimping there is a fine array of virtual malts, premium ales and fine wines available. A bit later they will be bring out the magic profiteroles. Being virtual they are CHO free! Enjoy the rest of your day!

Regards, Falcon


----------



## rossi_mac

Happy birthday Michael, I'll have a jar for you tonight!!

Haven't hit the beach for ages, I wreckon it should be a summer meet up location!!

But you must be mad getting train down there on you day off!!

Enjoy it, and the weekend, hope you're sober by the time you need to go back to work!


----------



## Steff

happy birthday micheal 


wooo im bk from the fayre was gr8 we saw real reinderrs in snatas grotto and the kids loved it soo much i won a big tin of cadburys biccied and a bottle of bucks fizz on the raffle lol xx


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> happy birthday micheal
> 
> 
> wooo im bk from the fayre was gr8 we saw real reinderrs in snatas grotto and the kids loved it soo much i won a big tin of cadburys biccied and a bottle of bucks fizz on the raffle lol xx



woop woo nice work Steff, real reindeer! Wicked if that can't get you in the christmas mood I guess nothing will! I wanna see one now! Bet your kid loved it!

Hope the new pills are working well.


----------



## HelenP

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FALCON 123!!!

I'm really happy this evening - had a long ride home on very crowded bus, and NOBODY offered me a seat.  Hurrah!!  This must mean I don't look old or pregnant!! (both of which I could easily be mistaken for  )  

xx


----------



## AlisonM

Happy Birthday Falcon!

I'll have a large glass of bubbly please. Pol Roger if you have it.


----------



## am64

happy birthday falcon i think a wee dram of old pultney would be order!!


----------



## twinnie

hello all sorry not been in for a while have been ill in bed but feeling better now hope everyone is okay


----------



## am64

hey hope it wasn't piggy flu.....glad you feeling better


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> hey hope it wasn't piggy flu.....glad you feeling better



no i dont think it was but i felt awful but a lot better now thanks


----------



## am64

loads of tummy bugs and throat infections down here at the moment...BTW I think my D has decided against glasgow school of art ...but then again it changes virtually every week at the moment!!


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> loads of tummy bugs and throat infections down here at the moment...BTW I think my D has decided against glasgow school of art ...but then again it changes virtually every week at the moment!!



when is she due to start her course ?


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> when is she due to start her course ?



she doing foundation at the mo so looking for uni place for sept 2010


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> she doing foundation at the mo so looking for uni place for sept 2010


 if she does decide scotland there start in august i start back hopefully in august 2010 at west scotland uni nursing


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> if she does decide scotland there start in august i start back hopefully in august 2010 at west scotland uni nursing



hey wow that sounds great hope it all goes well.. id forgotten about the different scottish timetables ...i will mention it to her...im off for a bath glad to see you up and about again
take care X


----------



## Steff

hi all 

nice to see you vikcie hope u ok



right away to town now got last bits to pick up from argosd and im done , earliest i ever been finsihed lol 

hav gd saturday all x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Grumpy has arrived. I reckon I've got something. Bloods are up across the board despite a promising few days earlier on. Bloody halls of residence. I feel knackered despite having slept for one hell of a long time last night. Been up a fair few times in the night which gets to me. Eurgh. Not well.

Tom


----------



## Northerner

Sorry to hear you're having more ups and downs Tom. Blimey, it's quiet in here, where's everyone gone? Has someone opened another virtual boozer?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hey guys. I'm literally only just out of bed, not feeling brill at all. I went down the pub with my work friends last night and wasn't supposed to get drunk...but did. Ended up arguing with Matt on the phone, he came down and had booze himself and we stumbled home at around midnight, where we tried to cook spag bol and i spilt it all over myself.

However, its not just a hangover i don't think. I feel crap, really run down. Sugars are horrific and have been since finishing work yesterday. That may have been something to do with the cupcakes Pete brought for us at lunch, but nah.

I did to do christmas shopping, think I'll do it tomorrow. Not got much to get really, but struggling big time for ideas.

oh, and my contract has been extended by 2 weeks. With the possibility of more work in the new year. Ace

I really want a bowl of cereal...but my sugars are 15...


----------



## Freddie99

Right, 

Just up and out of bed after another few hours of kip. Some improvements and blood back to bloody normal. Now having something to eat which'll undoubtedly shaft all of that. My whole flat seems to be under the weather. Lucky bastards haven't got diabetes to deal with aswell.

Tom


----------



## Steff

hey all afternoon sorry to hear of your ups and downs tom x 

well jus on to say i wont be around the day anymore we are off to an xmas party ohh that will be fun me dad oh and son lol

have a gd saturday night all

danly to go tonight haha! x


----------



## am64

okay everyone (but steff) seem to be well down and out...steff im so pleaesed you enjoying things with your lad hubby and dad xxx your postes are a great at the mo..a little bit of sunshine....all the rest of us...is it the darkness of winter or the full moon ...or maybe the stress of how can we cope with christmas?


----------



## rossi_mac

Helloooooooooo groovy people hows it going whats occurin' alwight?

Hard day digging (again) and shifting stuff, but went down boozer for 3 or 4 before opening a bootle at home! What is it these days the first two boozers where closed? okay it was 5pm but I thought pubs were open all day on saturday? Still found a red lion all was well and I wasn't driving so cushty!

Hope everyone is feeling better and all that positive vibes being transmitted


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all!

Come round mine and cheer yourselves up! Ive just got in from "W", put strictly come dancing on and whipped up an angels delight!  Who says I dont know how to have fun? 

xx


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Just had a massively greasy fry up with most of the trimmings and I'm now waiting for the impending heart attack. I can feel my arteries hardening already!  Bloods are now begining to get back into control. Still feeling knackered despite sleeping most of the day.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Come round mine and cheer yourselves up! Ive just got in from "W", put strictly come dancing on and whipped up an angels delight!  Who says I dont know how to have fun?
> 
> xx



Angel delight! mmmm what flavour? Butterscotch I hope!


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just had a massively greasy fry up with most of the trimmings and I'm now waiting for the impending heart attack. I can feel my arteries hardening already!  Bloods are now begining to get back into control. Still feeling knackered despite sleeping most of the day.
> 
> Tom



I find whenever I'm sleeping lots it takes hours to wake up and get fully functional! So don't be so down beat pal.

Jealous of your fry up!!


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> I find whenever I'm sleeping lots it takes hours to wake up and get fully functional! So don't be so down beat pal.
> 
> Jealous of your fry up!!



Do I dare say what I had?

Bacon, sausages, eggs, fried bread and black pudding. The quantities were huge. I can now barely move. The keg of beer on my window sill is looking very attractive at the moment.


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom Hreben said:


> Do I dare say what I had?
> 
> Bacon, sausages, eggs, fried bread and black pudding. The quantities were huge. I can now barely move. The keg of beer on my window sill is looking very attractive at the moment.



Tom with that much stodge you need to open that keg sharpish pal! Black pudding makes me feel good every time no word of any veg! mushrooms tom's beans??? 

We're having healthy tea  baked salmon, will be nice tho'!


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah I might crack into the keg...mmmm Heineken! That said I've already been into it despite being ill lol!


----------



## Freddie99

Right, have cracked into the keg. Watching Barbarians vs All Blacks on Iplayer.


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> Angel delight! mmmm what flavour? Butterscotch I hope!



Vanilla, slight disapointment! I had choc last week and still have butterscotch in the cupboard. It wasnt the fix I was hoping for....just been to newsagent for a yorkie bar and now I feel VERY sick 

I havent had a yorkie since before I had diabetes!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Vanilla, slight disapointment! I had choc last week and still have butterscotch in the cupboard. It wasnt the fix I was hoping for....just been to newsagent for a yorkie bar and now I feel VERY sick
> 
> I havent had a yorkie since before I had diabetes!



Wowser thats a while isn't it! Butterscotch would make me feel sick tho'! Unless you make it into the shape of a rabbit! (memory of blomonge (sp?)as a kid in rabbit shapes tins!) 
I prefer the lighter choc bars twirl wispa, Yorkie defo a bit heavy.


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Yorkie defo a bit heavy.



Ah I can quite easily put away a few a day if I wanted to. Love them, especially the fruit and biscuit ones.


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Angel delight! mmmm what flavour? Butterscotch I hope!



Ugh! Just the thought of it makes me heave! Soooo sickly!


----------



## shiv

i'm alive.

just about.

gloucester is good. i am ridiculously anxious at the moment so don't want to post too much

can't get online unless i use the shared computer, no idea how long until i can use my laptop


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> i'm alive.
> 
> just about.
> 
> gloucester is good. i am ridiculously anxious at the moment so don't want to post too much
> 
> can't get online unless i use the shared computer, no idea how long until i can use my laptop



Glad you got there safe and sound shiv!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hay Shiv hope it's all groovy!

Take care of you and yours and the animals


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey Shiv! Well done!

I feel sick. A whole angels delight and then a yorkie bar. Yukky.

OMG now Ive seen stacey I know what the boys will be talking about in prison tomorrow!


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

heya shiv, glad you got there ok! I was just about to text you actually


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Twinnie feeling better I hopes, and you Salmon.

X factor in prison! Is that good for the guys?

Woop Woo more Strictly more Ola!!


----------



## twinnie

rossi_mac said:


> Hey Twinnie feeling better I hopes, and you Salmon.
> 
> X factor in prison! Is that good for the guys?
> 
> Woop Woo more Strictly more Ola!!



feeling much better now thanks


----------



## Sugarbum

Night, all....

I gotta be the first one to flag and call it a night  Working again tomorrow and need my beauty sleep!

xx


----------



## Steff

wooo nights all just got bk in , not much of a partyyy like most peps was over 50 (no offence like)
x

laters


----------



## Freddie99

Just finished watching Barbarians vs new Zealand. A well deserved win to the Barbarians. Might just ask for a Barbarians shirt for Christmas! Watching that with a few pints is an evening well spent I think.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cheers Rossi, still not feeling brill but holding up.

Sat here reading Azincourt by Bernard Cornwall. Gave up on American Psycho...very badly written book,


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sugars gone from 4.4 to 14.5 in a matter of minutes... I think it might be time for bed. I don't wanna correct it just incase i crash in the night


----------



## twinnie

a wee question does anyone know what time asda is starting to sell the new harry potter dvd on monday ?
nite guys going to bed


----------



## rossi_mac

Late evening crew

Watching oceans eleven good film I thinkie

only 1 glass away from sleep and got a lie in the morrow (mabe)

Chin chin


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> wooo nights all just got bk in , *not much of a partyyy like most peps was over 50* (no offence like)
> x
> 
> laters



Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!!  Straight through the heart!! 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!!  Straight through the heart!!
> 
> xx



Steff hasn't realised yet that 50 is the new 30! And I know plenty of people 20 years my junior who act as thought they are at least a decade older than me. I think age is just a number I think I'm down with the hip kids and I dig their vibe...


----------



## Steff

good morning all oopsies i hang my head in shame i meant no offence lads and lasses lol xxx


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> good morning all oopsies i hang my head in shame i meant no offence lads and lasses lol xxx



I'll forgive you, seeing as it's you!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'll forgive you, seeing as it's you!



ty Northe i can get on with my day now without the guilt x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> okay everyone (but steff) seem to be well down and out...steff im so pleaesed you enjoying things with your lad hubby and dad xxx your postes are a great at the mo..a little bit of sunshine....
> 
> 
> thanks am my dad being here is doing wonders for me , ill dread him going on Wednesday x


----------



## rachelha

Morning all - or is that afternoon

Lousy day yesterday - a 21 in the afternoon and a 25 at night!! 
This was despite carb couting and friends cooking me a meal where they told me everything that had gone into it, and weighed by portion.   Very strange.


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> Morning all - or is that afternoon
> 
> Lousy day yesterday - a 21 in the afternoon and a 25 at night!!
> This was despite carb couting and friends cooking me a meal where they told me everything that had gone into it, and weighed by portion.   Very strange.



Hmmm...might be your insulin - I've heard it a couple of times on here when people have had a 'bad' batch, or it's out of date, or got too warm or something. Might be worth trying a new cartridge. Hope it's as simple as that!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Morning all. Afternoon? Stuff. I'm off xmas shopping once the washings done. Great...southampton at christmas...i'm dreading it...


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon lords & ladies

Got myself a decent hacksaw gonna cut through some metal now


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> good morning all oopsies i hang my head in shame i meant no offence lads and lasses lol xxx



Absolutely NO offence taken, lol.  It's only my body that's that old anyway, lol, in my head and in spirit I'm nowhere NEAR that ancient, lol.   

xx


----------



## Steff

lol helen

well the porks in the oven and the vedge is boiling away nicely , im away to wrap the final pressies for my o/h and then all i have left to do is go to post box and post 45 cards lol x


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> lol helen
> 
> well the porks in the oven and the vedge is boiling away nicely , im away to wrap the final pressies for my o/h and then all i have left to do is go to post box and post 45 cards lol x



Wow!!  Is your middle name 'efficient' ?? :-D  Well done, you'll have a lovely relaxing couple of weeks leading up to 'the big day' now.

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

half the xmas shopping is done hurrah! Though why do people get so rude in the rush up to christmas, its mad i tell you. Managed to get an MJ cd for dad and a couple of pairs of really thick wooly socks for mum.

Had a bit of a surprise when i called into boots to pick up the prescription i was sposed to pick up 2 weeks ago! Id had a phone call from my docs saying i couldn't have the test strips so i was expectign them not to be there! I asked the woman and there they were, 4 boxes of test strips! And because i was sposed to get this 2 weeks ago, i cheekily put in another request to pick up on saturday. I'm such a hoarder hahahaha!

Now watching the snooker, looking out for my dad in the crowd


----------



## MCH

Northerner said:


> Hmmm...might be your insulin - I've heard it a couple of times on here when people have had a 'bad' batch, or it's out of date, or got too warm or something. Might be worth trying a new cartridge. Hope it's as simple as that!



Hi there, (am feeling very mellow after an after dinner brandy   .)

On my CHO counting course, someone was telling us that their doctors pharmacy always lift their insulin off the ordinary shelf when they go to pick it up (i.e. not out of the fridge). The DSN running the course said she would remember to mention that to folk on the next course as it could be bad storage at the pharmacy which causes problems. She said that sometimes there are people who have tried everything and still have funny results, but the pharmacy wasn't something they thought of!


----------



## Steff

lol helen x
well lad is better and tucked up in bed and my dad is getting a bath so abit of peace and quiet for 20 minutes x


----------



## katie

STEFF GAGA NOW. incase u miss the other message


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> STEFF GAGA NOW. incase u miss the other message



LOL ty hun id of cried if id miss my huni hah


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I am not having a good evening. Just feeling rather meh. I think I'm gunna chill with some music and a book. Got to be up early tomorrow 5.30. And will be worrying all morning about finding a pharmacy. God I feel sick, with anger and worry that this has happened


----------



## Steff

nights all xxx


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> I am not having a good evening. Just feeling rather meh. I think I'm gunna chill with some music and a book. Got to be up early tomorrow 5.30. And will be worrying all morning about finding a pharmacy. God I feel sick, with anger and worry that this has happened



Sorry to hear it Sam - hope that this time tomorrow you're feeling a lot happier {{{Sam}}}


----------



## Sugarbum

Hope you feel better tomorro Sam.

Its been a hard days work and Im retreating to my bed  

Doing so many posts this evening has worn me out!

Have a good monday people. Lots of Love xxx


----------



## twinnie

i will have a large voddy my bm havent been above 7 all day sooooo happy


----------



## rossi_mac

defo evening now, on the brandy medicinal you understand.

hope we all had a good weekend and feeling refreshed for the new week! (I'm not!)

chin chin

PS Lets not mention numbers right now!


----------



## am64

minelevels  have been crap today...7.2 on waking went as high as 9.4 after brek...but i did have some bubble and sweak....um back to normal this afternoon 5.8 before T chicken curry yum and back to 6.4 about hour ago but i have been feeling sooooo sick all day very sluggish and yuk...a brandy would settle my tummy so if there any one behind the bar LARGE ONE please


----------



## twinnie

right i am off to bed got to get up early tomorrow see u all later nite nite


----------



## am64

hey rossi i been playing with google 'sketch up' today helping Daughter with some graffics have you tried it yet?


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> right i am off to bed got to get up early tomorrow see u all later nite nite



night twinnie xx


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> hey rossi i been playing with google 'sketch up' today helping Daughter with some graffics have you tried it yet?



I played with it a long time ago but that was probably 3-4 years ago I think! I keep meaning to give it a go again! Regarding our "work" I got the pros on the case! Well I will soon! Cheers tho!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> I played with it a long time ago but that was probably 3-4 years ago I think! I keep meaning to give it a go again! Regarding our "work" I got the pros on the case! Well I will soon! Cheers tho!



good one...if you need any translating of architectural B******T or lingo let me know!
sketch up is brilliant I love to be able to draw in 3D and turn it all around to view etc


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> PS Lets not mention numbers right now!



lol, I bolused for sweeties earlier - 14 units.  It was instead of tea because I had a late (and big) lunch.  I was celebrating my new job 

Haven't checked to see how my numbers are!


----------



## am64

katie said:


> lol, I bolused for sweeties earlier - 14 units.  It was instead of tea because I had a late (and big) lunch.  I was celebrating my new job
> 
> Haven't checked to see how my numbers are!



new job new job what have i missed katie


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> new job new job what have i missed katie



well... not totally a new job  basically i was thrown in the deep end and got given a saturday night shift behind the bar at the pub i work for one day a week (i usually work in the office!) It went well and I ended up working today too  So now I know what i'm doing I should get some more shifts, woo!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> lol, I bolused for sweeties earlier - 14 units.  It was instead of tea because I had a late (and big) lunch.  I was celebrating my new job
> 
> Haven't checked to see how my numbers are!



Woop woo sweets for tea!! 

New job! More cash for the flying carpet fund?


----------



## am64

well with the christmas season upon us...maybe you get some more shifts great news


----------



## Freddie99

FINALLY! 

Bloods are back into normal! 5.5mmol/L at last check. Now ruined with a dose of chocolate and insulin.


----------



## am64

hey im really learning this techno stuff son has just shown me how to load a vid on you tube !


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> Bloods are back into normal! 5.5mmol/L at last check. Now ruined with a dose of chocolate and insulin.



glad they are back to normal, even if only for a few minutes 



rossi_mac said:


> Woop woo sweets for tea!!
> 
> New job! More cash for the flying carpet fund?



yep it all helps 



am64 said:


> well with the christmas season upon us...maybe you get some more shifts great news



yeah i hope so, thanks am 

Hmm, I think i'll have a malibu and coke.


----------



## Northerner

I just had some Christmas cake and cheese, but I daren't eat the marzipan! That bit used to be my favourite!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> I just had some Christmas cake and cheese, but I daren't eat the marzipan! That bit used to be my favourite!



apart from the fact it's far too early to eat crimbo cake! Eat it all! Use the alcohol to drop your levels down, works every time


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I just had some Christmas cake and cheese, but I daren't eat the marzipan! That bit used to be my favourite!



Northe! bolus for it!! 

christmas cake with cheese though? that's just wrong.


----------



## am64

ok folks im off now catch up soon
amX


----------



## katie

7.7 FTW!!


Night am xx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Northe! bolus for it!!
> 
> christmas cake with cheese though? that's just wrong.



Must be a Northern thing - always had cheese with Christmas cake!

I was 3.9 before eating it (3 hours after evening meal), so used it as a top up and didn't want to bolus for it. I was 5.4 an hour later so didn't seem to spike me - maybe the cheese? Probably higher now but can't be bothered to check, my fingers are sore today!


----------



## Einstein

Northerner said:


> Must be a Northern thing - always had cheese with Christmas cake!
> 
> I was 3.9 before eating it (3 hours after evening meal), so used it as a top up and didn't want to bolus for it. I was 5.4 an hour later so didn't seem to spike me - maybe the cheese? Probably higher now but can't be bothered to check, my fingers are sore today!


 
Christmas cake, mince pies and most of the food for Christmas is terrible in my opinion, mind you, it never has been my favourite...

I've heard of cake and cheese, prefer port with my cheese


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Must be a Northern thing - always had cheese with Christmas cake!
> 
> I was 3.9 before eating it (3 hours after evening meal), so used it as a top up and didn't want to bolus for it. I was 5.4 an hour later so didn't seem to spike me - maybe the cheese? Probably higher now but can't be bothered to check, my fingers are sore today!



It definitely must be a northern thing, eeew 

Oh well, if you dont need to bolus for the cake then I agree dont bother, the cake is the best bit anyway!



Einstein said:


> Christmas cake, mince pies and most of the food for Christmas is terrible in my opinion, mind you, it never has been my favourite...
> 
> I've heard of cake and cheese, prefer port with my cheese



Me too, mmm port!


----------



## twinnie

morning all happy today going shopping for my harry potter dvd i will have a hot choccy while i am in here


----------



## Freddie99

Argh, 

Morning bloods buggered up nicely by chocolate last night. Bolus for that caused me to hypo and my treatment caused me to soar to 14.4 this morning. Can't bloody well win.

Tom


----------



## Steff

morning all well hope everyones ok? dismal start to the week weatherwise but im happy they finally sorted my script out x


----------



## Sugarbum

Wotcha,

Fan-bloody-tastic I'm done for the day!

How is everyone?

Im off to be a complete 80's throw back tonight, Simple Minds at Wembley- my 12th Simple concert! 

I was violently assaulted by a kopperberg cider last night, a jacket potato and another yorkie bar, resulting in a BM of 19 last night before bed. Drama.  But 7.7 this morning. BOOYAA!

Exhasted, I might try a geriatric nap in view of much excitement of Jim Kerr striding and sweating about the place later...

xx


----------



## falcon123

Afternoon All,

I trust everyone had an enjoyable weekend. Many thanks to those of you that sent birthday wishes. After my day out in Brighton (it would be a great place for a meet up for those living in the south) I chilled out on Saturday. Sunday saw me meeting up with friends at the O2. There is a German Christmas Market there. Sadly it was rather small and disappointing. I had hoped to buy friends various Christmas goodies ? then if I eat any I can blame them for my BG levels! There was a vintage fair on. All good fun and I rode a roller coaster for the first time since I broke my femur. There is a vast array of places to eat but sadly we did not make the best of choices. Quality seemed to have been sacrificed for quantity. Absolutely huge portions but who wants a starter larger than most mains. I looked up another restaurant we considered on the web and both had poor reviews. It could be that with so many people coming to this venue that there is little attempt to win repeat custom. Enjoyable day out though that finished with a wander around St. Pancras; Hamleys, Foyles, small M&Ss, multiple Smiths, etc. Sourced is good, but expensive, for drinks and nibbles.

Have a good week!


----------



## sofaraway

Glad you had a nice day Michael, I've only spent 1 weekend in Brighton but loved it. Would be a good place for a meet I agree. 

Lou, think you can safely say that cider isn't good for the blood sugars.

I'm trying not to do much today and get rested I start nights tonight


----------



## AlisonM

Christmas/German Markets: There's one running in Hyde Park till Jan 3rd and one at the Wheel till Dec 23rd, but the best one used to be in Chelsea. Sadly, I can't find it listed.


----------



## Sugarbum

sofaraway said:


> Lou, think you can safely say that cider isn't good for the blood sugars.
> 
> (



Nooooooooo..........................? Im not willing to close that piece of research just yet!


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh excellent, the "bags of air" that I ordered from medtronic have just arrived!

Phew, I was running low on air and LARGE boxes. Thank god its here!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> ...
> I was violently assaulted by a kopperberg cider last night, a jacket potato and another yorkie bar, resulting in a BM of 19 last night before bed. Drama.  But 7.7 this morning. BOOYAA!



big up youself!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nikki you are right, cider is not good.  I only truly realised this at our meet 

Lou, I love bursting those bags of air!

How is everyone on this delightful day?


----------



## HelenP

twinnie said:


> morning all happy today going shopping for my harry potter dvd i will have a hot choccy while i am in here



Oooh, only just come in here, wish I'd been earlier - I hope you got your HP DVD at a reasonable price, I noticed an ad yesterday saying that in ASDA it's on special, at only ?6 something.  Other than that, if you spend more than ?20 in Tesco you can get it for ?10.  Hope you didn't pay too much!!

Bl**dy Nora, it's cold, innit?  I may be forced to do some housework to keep warm...... 

xx


----------



## katie

Good plan Helen. The lounge could do with a hoover... bit of an effort though, isn't it?!


----------



## Freddie99

Massive sense of humour failure. Illness still buggering up bloods. Been high all day. Sense of humour failure caused by arriving five minutes late for labs and finding the doors locked. Major sense of humour failure, actually, it seems to have been excised.

I'm over dosing on the highly sugary strepsils, Top Gear and anger. Sinuses stopped destroying me yesterday but now my throat is doing a good job of that.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Helen/Katie Hoovering is my weekly workout! (Apart from the endless digging I seem to be doing lately)

Lou if you need a hand with a cider experiment I've been knwon to sink a few bottles of that stuff

Tom hope you get your sense of humour back (slash levels down) soon

Is the general air of good spirit to do with crimbo less than a month away! Any ideas what I can buy the family? Bro said he wanted some Lego??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

we too had sense of humour failure on site today. It has been horrifically wet and cold, and there was bugger all to do. Feeling icky meant i was relegated to the site hut to finish paperwork, no digging allowed  

Now chilling with a cuppa, letting my poor feet dry out after being knee deep in mud all day (lemme tell you, they are kicking up a fuss!), before going out to get some cake. I am needing cake today, lots and lots of double chocolate chip muffins mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sugarbum

Sorry to hear its not a good one so far for Sam and Tom, TV, Duvet and food is what I recommend!

Please excuse me for the evening, Im on my way out back in time to 1981 to Simple Minds Concert at Wembley!

Get your tight trousers on Jimm Kerr and start lunging-I'm on my way!

Such an 80's throw-back! Tatataaaa xxxx


----------



## rachelha

Sugarbum said:


> Sorry to hear its not a good one so far for Sam and Tom, TV, Duvet and food is what I recommend!
> 
> Please excuse me for the evening, Im on my way out back in time to 1981 to Simple Minds Concert at Wembley!
> 
> Get your tight trousers on Jimm Kerr and start lunging-I'm on my way!
> 
> Such an 80's throw-back! Tatataaaa xxxx



I am jealous, I used to listen to Street Fighting Years all the time - I am going to have to dig it out again

Enjoy the concert!!


----------



## Steff

hey guys popping my head in , just got soaked for third time but nevermind , dads been out and got us all fish and chips ohh well ill dread the ol BG levels later lol xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Enjoy the chips Steff


----------



## falcon123

> There's one running in Hyde Park till Jan 3rd and one at the Wheel till Dec 23rd, but the best one used to be in Chelsea. Sadly, I can't find it listed.



I spoke with someone who has been to both and they said the one by the wheel was far better. They felt the one at the O2 was more of a tourist attraction!




> Lou, think you can safely say that cider isn't good for the blood sugars.



It is fine but you need to drink the dry ciders - the others are loaded in sugars. To balance the dry ones you need extra eats - never a bad thing!


----------



## Steff

cheers rossi they went down a treat


catch you all 2moz

nights xx


----------



## shiv

evening all

i think i am rota'd in to help with games night...but i need 5 mins to myself on the computer.

work here is not physical but mental - constantly doing something, thinking of something, keeping my eye on someone. today i cooked for 7 people, and in the afternoon i went to the weavery

http://www.cvt.org.uk/our-communities/oaklands-park-newnham is where i'm at!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> evening all
> 
> i think i am rota'd in to help with games night...but i need 5 mins to myself on the computer.
> 
> work here is not physical but mental - constantly doing something, thinking of something, keeping my eye on someone. today i cooked for 7 people, and in the afternoon i went to the weavery
> 
> http://www.cvt.org.uk/our-communities/oaklands-park-newnham is where i'm at!



Hi Shiv! Wow, what a great place! I have great admiration for such wonderful places.


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> evening all
> 
> i think i am rota'd in to help with games night...but i need 5 mins to myself on the computer.
> 
> work here is not physical but mental - constantly doing something, thinking of something, keeping my eye on someone. today i cooked for 7 people, and in the afternoon i went to the weavery
> 
> http://www.cvt.org.uk/our-communities/oaklands-park-newnham is where i'm at!



Looks Ace Shiv, but yeah I can't imagine how hard it is, but hopefully you'll settle in and find some days less knackering than others! Enjoy your 5 minutes


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hey shiv! God that sounds pretty exhausting! Hope you're enjoying it though!


----------



## rossi_mac

How we all doing here, I'm on  a fast for bloods in the morning! First go at new docs so I guess there sussing me out!!

What do you lot do when it's a fasting do you stop munching at midnight? Or just eat at your normal time or (like me!) make sure you eat nothing for 12hours (it's not easy!)


----------



## twinnie

i will see u all later guys just about to watch harry potter with the hubby nite nite


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bored...


----------



## katie

I'm hypo. it's a bad one. i feel very funny. so i thought i'd try typing.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oooooooooooh katie. Glucotabs. Rasperry ones  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## rachelha

katie said:


> I'm hypo. it's a bad one. i feel very funny. so i thought i'd try typing.



Hope you have taken something before trying to type!!  How low are you?


----------



## AlisonM

Knitting.

I'll have a large mulled wine and some After Eights please garkon.

Katie, I hope you're on the way up again now.


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> oooooooooooh katie. Glucotabs. Rasperry ones  Hope you feel better soon



Ive a two, yum  thanks x



rachelha said:


> Hope you have taken something before trying to type!!  How low are you?



Ive had a glass of orange juice and 2 glucotabs. I don't know how low I am because I felt funny a while ago, tested and I was 5.6 so I left it. I'm just riding it out now  i'll test in a minute.


----------



## katie

*had
oops, hypo typo, and I tried so hard to type it all right 

I'm 5.1 now and still shakey. Must have dropped very quickly since that 5.6 

I am, thanks Alison


----------



## rachelha

katie said:


> *had
> oops, hypo typo, and I tried so hard to type it all right
> 
> I'm 5.1 now and still shakey. Must have dropped very quickly since that 5.6
> 
> I am, thanks Alison



Glad you are on the way back up - hope you start to feel better in a little bit too


----------



## katie

rachelha said:


> Glad you are on the way back up - hope you start to feel better in a little bit too



I feel ok now thanks.  Ive only bounced-back to 9.9 too, which isn't bad for me!


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> What do you lot do when it's a fasting do you stop munching at midnight? Or just eat at your normal time or (like me!) make sure you eat nothing for 12hours (it's not easy!)



I usually have my dinner a bit later than usual, about 8.0 ish, then nothing til after blood test, usually between 9.0 and 10.0 am next morning (nearly kills me to not eat for that long, lol).  Usually take a banana or cereal bar with me to eat straight afterwards on way home!!

Hope it goes okay R.

xx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I feel ok now thanks.  Ive only bounced-back to 9.9 too, which isn't bad for me!



I've had one like that tonight! I was 4.1 three hours after my tea so I had two JBs and a slice of bread and peanut butter to tide me over. Then, when I tested ninety minutes later before injecting my lantus I was 3.3! So I've had another slice of Christmas cake and will test again before I go to sleep.

Hope you peaked at 9.9 katie!


----------



## katie

hehe good excuse to eat   I wish I could have christmas cake! my mum made a huge one earlier, but apparently it's for Christmas day  lol.

I will never know if that was the peak because I think I might have a snack and some insulin.  Haven't eaten much so far today.


----------



## Northerner

Well, 90 mins after the Christmas cake I'm 10.7! Probably shouldn't have eaten the icing


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Well, 90 mins after the Christmas cake I'm 10.7! Probably shouldn't have eaten the icing



Should have bolused  oh how I want some cake!


----------



## Sugarbum

Guys whats with the hypo's?!

Hope everyone is ok. I had weird numbers myself- but more because they have been strangely ok....

I had a massive pasta before going to the concert, then a sweet cider (blinking well had to, it was that or a Smirnoff- YUK!) but it was 'Gaymers'? So bolused another 2.5mmols. I tested about an hour into the concert, feeling weird but was 7.9....so I can only attribute this to Jimm Kerr's lunging in his spray on denim jeans and the overall excitement punching the air....

I put a temp basal on for 2 hours at 0.025 and I think I fought off a hypo. Got home just now and 7.7! Cracking......for once I got the pump right!

Great concert. I got a thing for grand-daddy rock. Simple Minds, Est 1977 just like me! 

.......and no work tomorrow!!!!! Could things get any better? 

Night all, xXx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. Wow its cold. And dark! My boots are STILL in front of the heater and not totally dried out yet  its gunna be one heck of a miserable day if they dont dry out lemme tell you, theres only so much the gabs can do!!! Well, tbf its gunna be a miserable day anyway if i have to sit in the hut all day finding rubbish stuff to do. Walking across site is like a quagmire, i found myself knee high in mud most of the day, wet squidgy mud.

Thats not to complain or anything 

I get a bit more chilling time today as I dont have to make lunch. I'm having to buy lunch out as we're out of food. Boo! I was wondering whether to have a waitrose sandwich, or a subway...hmmmmm. or, do waitrose do pasta salads??

i think the milk i just had on my cereal was off.....

happy days *dances* OHOHOH My new high visibility JACKET should arrive today. I'm soooooooooooo excited cuz I'll actually be warm, waterproof AND visible on site now. YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY

I think the contract will be ending on friday though  time to start begging the unit if i can go be a labourer on tudor house for a couple of extra weeks...until this so called site in Lymington comes up in the new year!


----------



## twinnie

morning all loved my film last nite its brilliant 
helen sorry just seen your message i got it at asda for ?6.71 bargain


----------



## rossi_mac

HelenP said:


> I usually have my dinner a bit later than usual, about 8.0 ish, then nothing til after blood test, usually between 9.0 and 10.0 am next morning (nearly kills me to not eat for that long, lol).  Usually take a banana or cereal bar with me to eat straight afterwards on way home!!
> 
> Hope it goes okay R.
> 
> xx



Thanks Helen, all went fine except I got the day wrong Aaarrrgghhh!!! What a plonker I can be, I had moved loads of work around so I could be in late today too, oh well no harm done, can't wait to starve myself again on Monday!

Have a good day all


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well, im loving the xmassy avas guysx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> .
> 
> ...so I can only attribute this to Jimm Kerr's lunging in his spray on denim jeans and the overall excitement punching the air....
> 
> Great concert. I got a thing for grand-daddy rock. Simple Minds, Est 1977 just like me!
> 
> .......and no work tomorrow!!!!! Could things get any better?
> 
> Night all, xXx



Glad it was a good gig i saw them in 1978 'SUPPORTING' the band 'magazine' with howard devoto !!
ohh now thats telling my age...jim kerr had red contact lens in, that caught the lights and made him look well mean !


----------



## am64

hi steff but bye...off to scour the internet for pressies !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff but bye...off to scour the internet for pressies !



hyaaa me to good luck x


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> Glad it was a good gig i saw them in 1978 'SUPPORTING' the band 'magazine' with howard devoto !!
> ohh now thats telling my age...jim kerr had red contact lens in, that caught the lights and made him look well mean !




Oh that is just funny! He probably had long hair then too! I love them, they were the first concert I ever went to in bournemouth BIC with my sister and we were in the front row! I was 18 I think?!

Seeing them as a SUPPORT? Thats proper mad. They are still great, and Jim Kerr has all the same moves as when you probably saw him! 

Im slow off the mark today, its my weekend as I worked saturday and sunday so I am having a chill!

Hope everyone elses is a good one.

Sam, what is the dig you are waiting on news of in Lymington? Sounds interesting!  What a lovely area.....xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hello all. I had a rather lovely surprise when i stumbled in from work. My new high viz jacket has arrived, its briiiiiiiilllllllliiiiiaaaannnnnnnnttttttttttt!!!!!! And so warm.

ALl I want to do this afternoon is snuggle under a duvet, but have to go to asda  it must be done. Just gunna chill for a few hours first though, get feeling a bit better i think.



Sugarbum said:


> Sam, what is the dig you are waiting on news of in Lymington? Sounds interesting!  What a lovely area.....xx



its proper nice down that way  though i have no idea about it at the moment. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be down the office so will be bugging the unit director for more work mwahahahahahaha, find out as much as poss


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> hi steff but bye...off to scour the internet for pressies !



ooooh I wish I had money! I love shopping for Christmas presents! Have fun x


----------



## Steff

hey all well im sorted now been online getting stuff from littlewoods for M'I'L she actually wants this card for her DS where you hook it up with your pc and this card puts 40 DS games onto it ,strange woman lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh bum

i just had a phone call from SCC saying they didnt have my timesheet for week ending 29th nov...but they had everyone elses. I definitely handed it in. The woman was well confused and thinks it was maybe sent up to payroll without being put on the system.

I better get paid on thursday  I have rent to pay


----------



## rossi_mac

Just heard they may be realising the muppets version of bohemien Rhapsody for crimbo number one! Hell yeah, Rage may have competition!!


----------



## katie

rossi, you better still be buying the rage song   I might buy two copies, since I havent bought any music for monthhhhs


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> rossi, you better still be buying the rage song   I might buy two copies, since I havent bought any music for monthhhhs



months!? I can't remember when I last bought an album or what it was  need to win lotto and spend some cash!

Don't worry I'll buy Rage don't think I have much of their material anyway to be honest, but in my house/head muppets will always be number 1


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> months!? I can't remember when I last bought an album or what it was  need to win lotto and spend some cash!
> 
> Don't worry I'll buy Rage don't think I have much of their material anyway to be honest, but in my house/head muppets will always be number 1



lol you should google jason segel, the guy from 'forgetting sarah marshall'.  He loves the muppets! and he really made up that song and music for the dracular musical in the film  AMAZING song, it cracks me up. Apparently he is making the next muppet movie!!

Ok so it has probably been more like years since I bought music, tut.  I have loads of Rage already, but it will be so funny if the xmas number 1 has the word 'fuck' in it


----------



## Steff

well the time has come my dad goes back 2morrow gosh times flown , he wont be back till march now . But he is taking us to the local italian hmm fish and chips last night and pasta tonight , but i cant say no fgs i will work it all off swimming on friday lol


----------



## katie

Italian! yum, my favourite  Enjoy it steff x


----------



## katie

Lou! thanks for the reminder about the winter wonderland.  I might be able to make it now because ive found a cheap coach.  That means third year in a row, the tradition still going strong!! lol. It will make me feel so much better about being here for Christmas and i'll get to wear that santa hat (in my avatar) around London again, what could be better?


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Lou! thanks for the reminder about the winter wonderland.  I might be able to make it now because ive found a cheap coach.  That means third year in a row, the tradition still going strong!! lol. It will make me feel so much better about being here for Christmas and i'll get to wear that santa hat (in my avatar) around London again, what could be better?




Dude, what could be better?!  I am there on Thursday 

Cant chat, Ive glued my right eye shut sticking on false eyelashes. Must get in a hot bath asap.

Laters! xx


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Dude, what could be better?!  I am there on Thursday
> 
> Cant chat, Ive glued my right eye shut sticking on false eyelashes. Must get in a hot bath asap.
> 
> Laters! xx



HAHAHA! amazing.  Going anywhere exciting tonight then??  Ive never worn them because I don't think i'd be able to put them on!  Goodluck getting your eye open 

Mulled wine here I come! and maybe iceskating if I can afford it 

Catch you later x


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Dude, what could be better?!  I am there on Thursday
> 
> Cant chat, Ive glued my right eye shut sticking on false eyelashes. Must get in a hot bath asap.
> 
> Laters! xx



Thats one way to go as a blind man/woman to a fancy dress party, cheers for the tip Lou!!

Sounds like a good idea that winter wonderland Wifey went last year with work pals I could be tempted if I was working in town soon but alas no!

Want to be in midlands for sunrise so hitting hay early

enjoy the night peeps!


----------



## katie

goodnight ross. I'm going on the 19th so anyone say hi if you go 

My mum is watching Paradox... i'm going to kill myself.


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone okay


----------



## Steff

nights all, shall be bk to usual 2moz dad leaves at 9 2moz morn xx


sleep well


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i think im gunna go to bed too. Despite a correction, my sugars keep climbing. I'm at 18.8 and feeling rather crappy.

Not up quite so early tomorrow thankfully, and it should be a nice chilled day at the office. I need it. Jeans and trainers mmmmmmmmmm

Really think I'm coming down with something. ALl the builders on site have had the lurgie over the past few days. Great, thanks lads. The reason my feet have been so bad today is cuz of YOU! Bastards


----------



## Tezzz

Get better soon Sam.


----------



## Freddie99

This is not bloody funny. I hate being ill. Despite all my damn hard work to bring bloods back into range it has all gone tits up as per. Actually, it seems that I can't do anything right at the moment. I hate illness. I'm nearly bloody over it and it still messes me around. Argh I hate diabetes. 

I forgot to add that as a result I'm having trouble sleeping. Wonderful absolutely bloody wonderful. Just when I need a half decent night's sleep it seems that I can't. What a bugger. Not good at all.


----------



## HelenP

Awww, Sam and Tom, I really hope you'll both be feeling lots better soon.

Steff, hope your dad gets off okay, and that you all don't miss him too much, sounds like you've really enjoyed his stay.  awww.

xx


----------



## HelenP

I had a tooth extracted today - at the rate I'm going, I'll soon be dentally challenged enough to be a guest on the Jeremy Kyle Show !! 

It's good riddance to the tooth though, it was _very_ loose - in fact I knocked it the morning of the London Meet-up, and made it even more wobbly, and embarrassingly it 'clicked' when I spoke!!  Just what you need when you're meeting a bunch of strangers for the first time!! 

xx


----------



## am64

hi helen ive lost a few teeth too...now i understand what they mean by getting a 'bit long in the tooth'...


----------



## katie

I'm watching 'in plain sight' and some guy is threatening someone else by not giving a girl her insulin.

(ive only just turned it on, so ive missed bits )


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> I'm watching 'in plain sight' and some guy is threatening someone else by not giving a girl her insulin.
> 
> (ive only just turned it on, so ive missed bits )


 
I had someone do that in a meeting, we were closing a contract and the other side were drawing things out - one of my colleagues getting impatient, announced that I was a diabetic and we won't be dining therefore I would become terminaly ill unless they signed the contract.

In response I got my sandwiches out, took my insulin and proceeded to pour another coffee and eat my lunch.

He was less than impressed, not as much as me for his pulling that trick, I think he found it difficult finding another firm to take him on when he made it back home.

Always be prepared!

Is it a good film?


----------



## Freddie99

Time for an update. 

I've been playing chase the blood glucose down since yesterday (given time of this post being written I have to use that!) afternoon. Despite corrections I've shot up to 20 mmol/L. I've only now got that coming down to 15.9 mmol/L. I'm heading off to the GP tomorrow, failing that, a priest will do!  I can't be bothered to wait until I'm under 10 mmol/L. I'll wait another twenty minutes then get some kip before seeing the quack tomorrow.

Tom


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> I had someone do that in a meeting, we were closing a contract and the other side were drawing things out - one of my colleagues getting impatient, announced that I was a diabetic and we won't be dining therefore I would become terminaly ill unless they signed the contract.
> 
> In response I got my sandwiches out, took my insulin and proceeded to pour another coffee and eat my lunch.
> 
> He was less than impressed, not as much as me for his pulling that trick, I think he found it difficult finding another firm to take him on when he made it back home.
> 
> Always be prepared!
> 
> Is it a good film?



hahhaaa good one E how satisfying that sandwich must have been


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> hahhaaa good one E how satisfying that sandwich must have been


 
Buggered me up, it was an hour early.

But firing the little git when I got back to my office was pleasing


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> Buggered me up, it was an hour early.
> 
> But firing the little git when I got back to my office was pleasing



ohh the power!!! naa well done mate i always remember my Father in Law tell us about the time in chicargo when the american bosses were stalling the deal and he just sat there and cooly said well i don't really have to stay around for this ...id rather be out there sailing...pointing out of the penthouse suite to the lake below...just let me know when you make the right decision'


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> ohh the power!!! naa well done mate i always remember my Father in Law tell us about the time in chicargo when the american bosses were stalling the deal and he just sat there and cooly said well i don't really have to stay around for this ...id rather be out there sailing...pointing out of the penthouse suite to the lake below...just let me know when you make the right decision'


 
Our dear Amercian 'cousins' (I guess some might be, or were!) are quite incredible. 

They talk a great line until challenged. To illustrate their knowledge and control of the world you need to look no further than Geo. Bush jnr many Americans I don't think realised he gaffed so much on international statements and policy, only the few who had travelled did understand.

In one of my US jobs I was the guy who had to go in an re-negotiate multi hundred million dollar take overs because some flash harry hadn't done his job! It was great - they didn't like having a European trouble shooter


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> Our dear Amercian 'cousins' (I guess some might be, or were!) are quite incredible.
> 
> They talk a great line until challenged. To illustrate their knowledge and control of the world you need to look no further than Geo. Bush jnr many Americans I don't think realised he gaffed so much on international statements and policy, only the few who had travelled did understand.
> 
> In one of my US jobs I was the guy who had to go in an re-negotiate multi hundred million dollar take overs because some flash harry hadn't done his job! It was great - they didn't like having a European trouble shooter



heehee more storys for another night got to go got electricans comming in morn to rewire kitchen next week demolitions and new kitchen ! nightmare cos dogs dont like strangers but hey ho ....xx


----------



## katie

Einstein said:


> I had someone do that in a meeting, we were closing a contract and the other side were drawing things out - one of my colleagues getting impatient, announced that I was a diabetic and we won't be dining therefore I would become terminaly ill unless they signed the contract.
> 
> In response I got my sandwiches out, took my insulin and proceeded to pour another coffee and eat my lunch.
> 
> He was less than impressed, not as much as me for his pulling that trick, I think he found it difficult finding another firm to take him on when he made it back home.
> 
> Always be prepared!
> 
> Is it a good film?



lol, good work!! I'd love to have seen his face.  It's a TV series.  It was quite good last week, but I found it a bit boring this time and wasn't watching properly


----------



## katie

Einstein said:


> Buggered me up, it was an hour early.
> 
> But firing the little git when I got back to my office was pleasing



only just seen this bit! hahaha, even better


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> only just seen this bit! hahaha, even better


 
Sometimes there is justice


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. Its wierd being up this late, usually im rushing around to get everything read by 7.15!!! But today I get to leave the house at 8.10 woooooo. Still feeling a little rubbish, but bloods are at 5.6 so thats good. I think I'm just run down. Hopefully a nice relaxing day doing finds washing will help

now tea!


----------



## rachelha

Hello all, I am sat in waiting for the washing machine repair man this morning and then off to the psychiatrist linked to the diabetic clinic this afternoon.  Not a good day.


----------



## rachelha

That's the washing machine man been and gone, ?60 for him to spend 5 mins removing a bit of wood from the laundry basket which was stuck inside it.


----------



## Steff

morning all

well dad got away ok, now the reality hit me tis so quiet and i mis him already ahh only 4 month till i see him next lol 
hope everyones ok xx


----------



## Freddie99

Well today's Christmas shopping has been a roaring success. Like hell. In the end I've bought my sister a CD (Johnny Flynn?) but more galling is that I've got myself three Iron Maiden albums (Fear Of The Dark, Somewhere Back In Time - The Best Of:1980 - 1989 and Brave New World)


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all! 


xxxx


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 
> xxxx



Evening m'dear! What can I get you?


----------



## Einstein

Has this place not been renamed 'The KB Bar' yet?


----------



## Steff

evening all hows all? shant be around 2night x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hellllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> evening all hows all? shant be around 2night x



Hello, goodbye!



			
				salmonpuff said:
			
		

> hellllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Helllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 

There's an echo in here.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my contract ends on friday I think  one more trench to dig, and get done by friday. I really need to beg the unit director for work up until xmas. I don't want to leave  I was going to ask today, but completely forgot due to having payroll be bums and refusing to pay me this week as they lost the timesheet. I got it in cash in the end. But thats by the by

I DON'T WANT TO NOT BE AN ARCHAEOLOGIST


----------



## Northerner

Einstein said:


> Has this place not been renamed 'The KB Bar' yet?



We're waiting for the refurbishment and the 'themed' bar...


----------



## Einstein

salmonpuff said:


> my contract ends on friday I think  one more trench to dig, and get done by friday. I really need to beg the unit director for work up until xmas. I don't want to leave  I was going to ask today, but completely forgot due to having payroll be bums and refusing to pay me this week as they lost the timesheet. I got it in cash in the end. But thats by the by
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO NOT BE AN ARCHAEOLOGIST


 
We're diggin for you Sam! Will you get chance to mention it to him tomorrow?


----------



## Einstein

Northerner said:


> We're waiting for the refurbishment and the 'themed' bar...


 
Should I ask what the themed bar will be????


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> my contract ends on friday I think  one more trench to dig, and get done by friday. I really need to beg the unit director for work up until xmas. I don't want to leave  I was going to ask today, but completely forgot due to having payroll be bums and refusing to pay me this week as they lost the timesheet. I got it in cash in the end. But thats by the by
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO NOT BE AN ARCHAEOLOGIST



That's OK Sam, just do your begging tomorrow! You have the passion and the knowledge, I'm sure they'd love to have you!


----------



## Northerner

Einstein said:


> Should I ask what the themed bar will be????



Erm...better not, Kati/Admin might be watching!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Einstein said:


> We're diggin for you Sam! Will you get chance to mention it to him tomorrow?



I'm on site tomorrow  Maybe next chance will be friday after work. Or a well placed phone call, or email. I'd rather do it in person though. I imagine friday, as we'll likely to be going to the pub near the office and will call in before then.

I will cry if I lose my job this week, maybe theyll be nice and give us another week out of the goodness of their hearts? I can deal with working til 19th, then have a few weeks off over xmas and then go back for more digging.

I dunno. I will actually cry if contract ends this week


----------



## Einstein

Northerner said:


> Erm...better not, Kati/Admin might be watching!


 
Not Pinky and Perky then?  (As per your new graphic to the side!)


----------



## Viki

Copius amounts of wine please Barkeep!

Come down with a stupid infection so now cant drink at my work xmas do tomorrow and i feel like poo. . . 

I HATE MY IMMUNE SYSTEM!!!! GRRRRRRRR

(im slightly annoyed in case you cant tell!)


----------



## Freddie99

I've just had something nasty but I'm still drinking lol! Got a pint next to me. I may just finish that keg this evening!

Yeah, immune systems are a bugger aren't they! I've been getting pretty hacked off with being ill. I think and hope that I'm getting over at bloody last. I hate illness. I've been dealing with wildly fluctuating bloods over the past few days and hating it all. Bloody diabetes!


----------



## Einstein

salmonpuff said:


> I'm on site tomorrow  Maybe next chance will be friday after work. Or a well placed phone call, or email. I'd rather do it in person though. I imagine friday, as we'll likely to be going to the pub near the office and will call in before then.
> 
> I will cry if I lose my job this week, maybe theyll be nice and give us another week out of the goodness of their hearts? I can deal with working til 19th, then have a few weeks off over xmas and then go back for more digging.
> 
> I dunno. I will actually cry if contract ends this week


 
Always better to do it face to face, then they can see how much it means and they will feel really bad if they upset you.

Hope it's a yes!


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Copius amounts of wine please Barkeep!
> 
> Come down with a stupid infection so now cant drink at my work xmas do tomorrow and i feel like poo. . .
> 
> I HATE MY IMMUNE SYSTEM!!!! GRRRRRRRR
> 
> (im slightly annoyed in case you cant tell!)



Thats a bummer Viki, but weren't you taking it easy on the alcohol up until crimbo to try and sort your levels out? Or did that fall by the wayside!?

Hope you perk up soon.

Evening all, I got to my destination by sunrise, a good day just a bit creamcrackered!


----------



## am64

hi all Had the electricain here all day they have to rewire the kitchen before next weeks demolitions and rebuild...the bloke this time was fine and didnt leave any nasty surprises behind in the wc!! but...no cooker tonight so chinese umm nice but cant cope with takeaways all next week so advice needed on what i can feed a family of 5 without a cooker


----------



## Sugarbum

Right the eyelashes are stuck on (after last nights practise run!), my fake tan is marinated, my blood sugar is 20.1 (cider!) and my diabetes life doesnt seem to fit in my small handbag!

Its time to head to my old works chrimbo bash! Tataaaaaa!

Have a nice evening xxxxx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Right the eyelashes are stuck on (after last nights practise run!), my fake tan is marinated, my blood sugar is 20.1 (cider!) and my diabetes life doesnt seem to fit in my small handbag!
> 
> Its time to head to my old works chrimbo bash! Tataaaaaa!
> 
> Have a nice evening xxxxx



have fun ! where do you prision people go?


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hi all Had the electricain here all day they have to rewire the kitchen before next weeks demolitions and rebuild...the bloke this time was fine and didnt leave any nasty surprises behind in the wc!! but...no cooker tonight so chinese umm nice but cant cope with takeaways all next week so advice needed on what i can feed a family of 5 without a cooker



Have you got a microwave?


----------



## rossi_mac

disposable bbq, or invite yourself round friends houses!!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Right the eyelashes are stuck on (after last nights practise run!), my fake tan is marinated, my blood sugar is 20.1 (cider!) and my diabetes life doesnt seem to fit in my small handbag!
> 
> Its time to head to my old works chrimbo bash! Tataaaaaa!
> 
> Have a nice evening xxxxx



I would love to be a fly on the wall...


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> hi all Had the electricain here all day they have to rewire the kitchen before next weeks demolitions and rebuild...the bloke this time was fine and didnt leave any nasty surprises behind in the wc!! but...no cooker tonight so chinese umm nice but cant cope with takeaways all next week so advice needed on what i can feed a family of 5 without a cooker


 
Hope it's all done for when you get back from your log cabin...

I bought a new microwave with a panacrunch facility - a special tray that actually knocks out a have decent roast spud (slighlty crispy), does frozen potatoe products to crispy and a whole host of other things I've never really tried - I think you could actualy use it to cook in.

Thats not as dumb as it's meant to sound, what I meant was I have only ever used microwaves to heat things up in before, never cooked in them, but this is pretty neat.

Failing that, old student tricks come to mind a kettle for boiled eggs, toaster for toast and beer.

There you are, not-so elegant dining for a week - you'll really appreciate your old kitchen when it's finished.


----------



## Einstein

Northerner said:


> I would love to be a fly on the wall...


 

Think that might be one I'd miss


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm sat here in my high viz jacket cuz i'm cold and contemplating bed. Blah. Cold, want to crawl into bed, fed up etc. Mainly cuz im tired, and i have no idea why


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> I'm sat here in my high viz jacket cuz i'm cold and contemplating bed. Blah. Cold, want to crawl into bed, fed up etc. Mainly cuz im tired, and i have no idea why



Do you have a) an electric blanket, or b) a hot water bottle? If the answer to either question is yes, switch it on/fill it up and get under the duvet. I surmise you're trying to keep the heating bills down, but staying warm is vital for a diabetic so you're going to have to find a happy medium. Have a hot drink, an early night and get a good rest.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## rossi_mac

AlisonM said:


> Do you have a) an electric blanket, or b) a hot water bottle? If the answer to either question is yes, switch it on/fill it up and get under the duvet. I surmise you're trying to keep the heating bills down, but staying warm is vital for a diabetic so you're going to have to find a happy medium. Have a hot drink, an early night and get a good rest.
> 
> ((((HUGS))))



Or even as we're in a bar if you have any whisky brandy or rum there all warming drinks to a degree maybe if you like them?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Thanks Alison. We don't have either, but we do have a halogen heater which is much better for the leccy bills than our usual heater thing. Thats currently on and warming upstairs up.

I think I will go snuggle under the duvet with my book. Azincourt by Bernard Cornwall. I have to be up at 530am again tomorrow


----------



## Tezzz

Evening All, Hope you're all OK. Me feeling very depressed (not the diabetes) at the moment. Will try and get on the pooter tomorrow. Off to bed now. Goodnight.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Evening All, Hope you're all OK. Me feeling very depressed (not the diabetes) at the moment. Will try and get on the pooter tomorrow. Off to bed now. Goodnight.



Hey Tez, sorry to hear it. Hoping things are brighter in the morning for you.


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> Evening All, Hope you're all OK. Me feeling very depressed (not the diabetes) at the moment. Will try and get on the pooter tomorrow. Off to bed now. Goodnight.



Hope you get a good nights sleep and things are better tomorrow


----------



## rossi_mac

Ditto to Tez.

Grrr I was knackered earlier three beers a bath and I'm awake!

maybe need more drink to be drunk ehy?

Did you see the size of that chicken?


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> hi all Had the electricain here all day they have to rewire the kitchen before next weeks demolitions and rebuild...the bloke this time was fine and didnt leave any nasty surprises behind in the wc!! but...no cooker tonight so chinese umm nice but cant cope with takeaways all next week so advice needed on what i can feed a family of 5 without a cooker



Can you rustle up a casserole or a chilli or something in a sauce in the microwave?  To go with, Aunt Bessie's frozen mashed potato is gorgeous (but supermarkets own brands aren't!!) or rice?

Have you got a slow cooker, you can (slow!) cook something in that?

Buy a hot cooked chicken from the supermarket and do something in the microwave to go with it or just get some chips from t'chippy or rice from the chinese to go with it?

xx


----------



## Einstein

HelenP said:


> Can you rustle up a casserole or a chilli or something in a sauce in the microwave? To go with, Aunt Bessie's frozen mashed potato is gorgeous (but supermarkets own brands aren't!!) or rice?
> 
> Have you got a slow cooker, you can (slow!) cook something in that?
> 
> Buy a hot cooked chicken from the supermarket and do something in the microwave to go with it or just get some chips from t'chippy or rice from the chinese to go with it?
> 
> xx


 
I've just bought another slow cooker, we do it slow in Wiltshire, did some tapioca pudding last night - wondered by levels were up this morning, then realised tapioca is 85g carb per 100g weight!

I love an explanation 

But the are great, throw everything in first thing, complete meal ready in the evening - hot pots, pot roasts, you name it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi guys, sat her sipping on the biggest tea ever. Bit worried about today on teh field, dont want a repeat of tuesday. Gunna take some spare socks and a towel just incase its super wet and cold, and there's a spare pair of boots up there too. Thankfully. Noticed last night on one of my heels I have more cuts, sores whatever from the boots  taking ages to heal. The first ones from 5 weeks ago are STILL there, but pretty much all healed, just scabbed. But still. I might have to plaster up again today. 

Anyway 6.1 this morning. Yay.


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone , x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I do believe I am nearly over the lurgie. This is a good thing. I can go on a few end of term lash ups!

Tom


----------



## Steff

glad to hear it Tom, what are your plans for xmas ?


----------



## Freddie99

Getting picked up on Saturday and head home for the duration of my Christmas holidays. My term starts again on the fourth of January.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Getting picked up on Saturday and head home for the duration of my Christmas holidays. My term starts again on the fourth of January.
> 
> Tom



hope you have a great xmas tom, my son brakes up next friday at 2pm and goes back the 4th of Jan, have you got any xmas shopping done?


----------



## Sugarbum

Tom I think you have given me the lurgy!!!

Hope everyone is well! I am off to the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park so I will let you now how it goes Katie!

Have a good one, with bells on!

xXx


----------



## Steff

have a nice time Lou


----------



## Freddie99

steff09 said:


> hope you have a great xmas tom, my son brakes up next friday at 2pm and goes back the 4th of Jan, have you got any xmas shopping done?



It'd should be a good one. I've just done some of the dreaded shopping. I've got both my sisters a CD, a hat and some slipper socks each. Spent a small fortune already but thank god for Brighton's Lanes.



Sugarbum said:


> Tom I think you have given me the lurgy!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I am off to the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park so I will let you now how it goes Katie!
> 
> Have a good one, with bells on!
> 
> xXx



I didn't know my lurgie was that virulent! I am in pretty good health now. You should get over it in a few days. That reminds me, I must get my pig poke done (swine flu jab) or do I wait until I get offered it through work?

Tom


----------



## rachelha

Hello - is lunch being served yet?  I am starving.


----------



## Sugarbum

Tom Hreben said:


> I didn't know my lurgie was that virulent! I am in pretty good health now. You should get over it in a few days. That reminds me, I must get my pig poke done (swine flu jab) or do I wait until I get offered it through work?
> 
> Tom




Yes, it s virilent- Ive caught it through the internet!! 


Ive had a sore throat for 2 days, Im not in in full blown snotsvile just yet. TBH, I think I am just pissed off that I share an office with a girl who came in full of cold the other day and really wasnt well enough to be there, and I think its bloody selfish! Why do people do that? I dont have the defence with diabetes to fight these thhings off like other people do and I think it is SELFISH! GRRRR!

Yes you need the piggy poke! I got mine through work the other week, but I thought I was on some HOT list having the D to get it first from my GP but no-one contacted me. 

I bet you can get it somehow on campus Tom? You need to be properly free of cold or flu-like symptoms first though.

xx


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Tom I think you have given me the lurgy!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I am off to the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park so I will let you now how it goes Katie!
> 
> Have a good one, with bells on!
> 
> xXx



lol cool, have fun!  i'm going on the 19th   Are you skating??

xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone is okay


----------



## Einstein

Evening/afternoon all!

Cash customer in the public bar!!! Where is that bar steward...

Wait any longer and I'll serve myself


----------



## am64

FINISHED MY CHOOSING GIFTS!!!now just to organise payment,delivery and hope it all comes !!! amazon i love you!! electricains gone ...nice lads.... got to be back monday when all will kick off  so REAL food tonight catch ya all soon xxxx AM


----------



## falcon123

Evening all! Whose drinking here then? After my back-to-back testing of de-alcoholised Merlot and the real thing yesterday (see my "What to drink?" thread) I feel in need of a decent pint. Barman what are the guest ales today? Think I will have a pickled egg and a packet of plain crisps with it!


----------



## Steff

can i have a large pint of snakebite  a whskey shot and 3 shots of tequila, dont bother picking me up off the floor just kick me under the bar and F******g leave me there


----------



## falcon123

> can i have a large pint of snakebite a whskey shot and 3 shots of tequila, dont bother picking me up off the floor just kick me under the bar and F******g leave me there



Bad day, eh?


----------



## Freddie99

Ah lash up in my flat tonight. Here's to taking my levemir when drunk lol! It's end of term tomorrow! Woooooop! Something says getting pissed is good despite the 9am lectures tomorrow! Time to get pissed folks!

Tom


----------



## falcon123

> Ah lash up in my flat tonight. Here's to taking my levemir when drunk lol! It's end of term tomorrow! Woooooop! Something says getting pissed is good despite the 9am lectures tomorrow! Time to get pissed folks!




I am designing a double pump system - insulin and alcohol!


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> Bad day, eh?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> just abit


----------



## falcon123

> Bad day, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just abit
Click to expand...



Hope tomorrow's better. Heres a virtual tequila, a piece of lemon and a pinch of salt. Enjoy!


----------



## twinnie

can i have  a strong voddy for my nerves been to the densit today


----------



## Freddie99

falcon123 said:


> I am designing a double pump system - insulin and alcohol!



Genius! Is it available on the NHS or do I have to go private?


----------



## Steff

been there done that on weds , had extraction tooth ripped out , now im guna go to bed and wish my night away


----------



## HelenP

Me too, Steff and Twinnie, I had an extraction on Wednesday too.

Sorry to hear you've had a cr@p day Steff, hope tomorrow's better, also sorry to hear Sugarbum's under the weather too.

Glad you're perking up Tom, all ready to feel sh*te again tomorrow, by the sound of it, lol.

xx


----------



## twinnie

had a filling done got to go back on tuesday  had a bad experince when growing up with densit and have been scared every since i also had a hypo while in the densit


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> lol cool, have fun!  i'm going on the 19th   Are you skating??
> 
> xx



OMG! 

I am just back from the Winter Wonderland in Hyde park and it was FABULOUS!!!!

Its is really, really brilliant, german market, very christmassy, I Ice skated! Shoved my pump in my bra (double airbag protection!) and didnt break it, or any bones! Went on the Big Wheel, to the circus (!) and stuffed ourselves silly and then went on a very fast spinny ride! Fab. Fab again 

Great to be on a pump for these kinds if things too...instead of what would have been about 5 injections and a basal I just kept hitting the bolus button and I dont think Im that high even though I ate tons of bad food. First time I have had that luxury...

Feel happy and christmassy.....how is everyone? 

Lou xx 

http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss340/superlouie62/img080.jpg


----------



## Northerner

Lou, you are wonderful! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> OMG!
> 
> I am just back from the Winter Wonderland in Hyde park and it was FABULOUS!!!!
> 
> Its is really, really brilliant, german market, very christmassy, I Ice skated! Shoved my pump in my bra (double airbag protection!) and didnt break it, or any bones! Went on the Big Wheel, to the circus (!) and stiffed ourselves silly and then went on a very fast spinny ride! Fab. Fab again
> 
> Great to be on a pump for these kinds if things too...instead of what would have been about 5 injections and a basal I just kept hitting the bolus button and I dont think Im that high even though I ate tons of bad food. First time I have had that luxury...
> 
> Fell happy and christmassy.....how is everyone?
> 
> Lou xx
> 
> http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss340/superlouie62/img080.jpg



hehehe. Usually me and my mates just drink mulled wine all day and eat chocolate pancakes 

I will try to make them go iceskating, because I love it!  Im scared of the big wheel though  went on it the first year and it was completely wasted on me!  luckily a friend phoned me so It wasn't totally wasted, wasn't quite as scared whilst he was chatting. See:


----------



## am64

OMG just pressed the red button on the Buy button....lets hpe it all comes xxx


----------



## Sugarbum

Great pic! There was a volume button for music and were making our carriage rock (sway?!) to whams "Last Christmas"! we did scream at the top though!

How comes your pic comes up i the text? Which one of the links did you clink on?

xx


----------



## katie

hahaha I was prob too scared to make it sway!!

I clicked on 'copy link location', if that's what you mean.  

Thank God for Stuboy.

Man, I'm a bit tipsy. I'm going to feel bad in the morning xx


----------



## katie

Oh fuck, fuck, fuck.  Ive totally humiliated myself tonight.  I'm going to regret everything in the morning


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Oh fuck, fuck, fuck.  Ive totally humiliated myself tonight.  I'm going to regret everything in the morning



YOU what what????


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> YOU what what????



haha!  
Nothing exciting...  A man who is being a total *bleep* I tried talking to him and ummm maybe his friend... URGH i'm a nightmare!


----------



## Sugarbum

Dangerous place the interhole my dear.....


----------



## katie

I should be banned!!


----------



## katie

Would killing myself be a step too far?


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> Would killing myself be a step too far?



Killing yourself (metaphorically) several times is necessary, but check the link I sent you in the last PM. Play your cards!


----------



## Sugarbum

Empty Your Box Please Miss!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Killing yourself (metaphorically) several times is necessary, but check the link I sent you in the last PM. Play your cards!



haha! Is that what I should send him if he doesn't reply? OK, Probably not   I think leaving the country is the best option.

I should never drink alcohol


----------



## katie

fine lou, just leave me out in the cold... im going to cry!



goodnight everyone xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all what up??

Katie you been misbehaving! tut!

Hope all well I should be drunk but I don't think I am!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all what up??
> 
> Katie you been misbehaving! tut!
> 
> Hope all well I should be drunk but I don't think I am!



Morning Rossi 

Yes, Ive been a drunken fool and humiliated myself a bit more than usual. Oh well, can't take it back now  Ive got work all day tomorrow so better sleep.

Hope you've had a good night,

Speak to you later xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Morning Rossi
> 
> Yes, Ive been a drunken fool and humiliated myself a bit more than usual. Oh well, can't take it back now  Ive got work all day tomorrow so better sleep.
> 
> Hope you've had a good night,
> 
> Speak to you later xx



Booze never can trust it! Still best to have a crap memory then you never feel embarassed!! 

Good night here ta pub somewhere in Kent land!

Early start tomorrow tho : (

Enjoy your graft too if you can! 

Cheers


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. thank god its friday.
Word is that we'll still be working through next week so hurrah!!!! 

Also, I am slightly annoyed to find that I am out of er...ladies things...as the problem I had at the start of the week has caused it to start...and like the pharmacist said...lightly but painfully. Light? LIGHT? HA. I have a bad belly ache  And until tea break I can't get to a shop. Would you believe it there are NO SHOPS on the way to work.

Also, out of bread. Can#t afford to buy lunch. What the hell am I supposed to do?!?!?!?!


----------



## Steff

morning have gd day all


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Argh I feel rough. Ideally I'd like more sleep but I have lectures in half an hour so I will see all you folks again in a few hours. I refuse to drink after last night's performance...

Tom


----------



## falcon123

Tom Hreben said:


> Genius! Is it available on the NHS or do I have to go private?



Morning Tom and all the early birds!

Oh, I think NHS because of the beneficial effects on BG's. Can you look into developing the combined BG/alcohol level test strips! Could lead to a PhD!


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> fine lou, just leave me out in the cold... im going to cry!
> 
> 
> 
> goodnight everyone xx



Yo ! Morning!

Have you emptied your inbox?! 

Another day off for me- how blooming wonderful! I hope to get the chrimbo cards written today!

You all well?? xXx


----------



## Corrine

Thats my job for tomorrow - writing the crimbo cards.....maybe I'll get some pressie shopping too as time is running out!


----------



## sofaraway

Hello, sitting with all my christmas tree lights on and starting to feel a bit christmassy


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Yo ! Morning!
> 
> Have you emptied your inbox?!
> 
> Another day off for me- how blooming wonderful! I hope to get the chrimbo cards written today!
> 
> You all well?? xXx



(what was I on about??)

Morning all!

haha yep I have emptied it.

Hope you have a good day off. I'm in the office till 12 and then behind the bar till 5. 

Ive had a strange morning so far. Felt low, check and I was 4.0, so i had some coke.  felt low again and was 4.2, so I got a free brownie and ice cream because my mum thought I looked a bit funny so asked the chef  I'll need to bolus for it in a bit though 


Hope everyone has a nice day x


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> Hello, sitting with all my christmas tree lights on and starting to feel a bit christmassy



this reminds me... everyone listen to Lady Gaga - Christmas tree.  It's festive filth and it's hilarious


----------



## sofaraway

katie said:


> so I got a free brownie and ice cream



Sounds yum! possibly the alcohol still affecting you and making you low? 

I just been checking out the winter wonderland place and looks really good, I might go sometime next week if I can.


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> Sounds yum! possibly the alcohol still affecting you and making you low?
> 
> I just been checking out the winter wonderland place and looks really good, I might go sometime next week if I can.



Yes, probably is the alcohol. Ive just taken a small dose of insulin because I'm a bit scared of going low again.  I'll probably be really high instead.

Yeah it is great fun  I'm meeting a friend there I havent seen in ages, so it will be cool.


----------



## rachelha

Morning - it is freezing in my office today, and I can not even get a coffee to keep my hands warm as there is no  water due to a burst water main .


----------



## sofaraway

oh no thats not good, I'm thinking of putting my heating on because I'm pretty cold.


----------



## falcon123

sofaraway said:


> Sounds yum! possibly the alcohol still affecting you and making you low?
> 
> I just been checking out the winter wonderland place and looks really good, I might go sometime next week if I can.




I have been told the one on the South Bank is open till 10:00 on Fridays and Saturdays so am going to wander over there after work today. Hoping the Christmas Market is better than the one at the O2!


----------



## Steff

hav gd wkend all


----------



## Viki

Hi all,

I was very naughty yesterday and decided to drink at our xmas party afterall!

My kidneys are not my friends any more . . . .

So ill have a pint of painkillers please!


----------



## Freddie99

There seems to be a communal hangover here lol! My ibuprofen stocks have been seriously depleted this morning. Damn why did I have to end up hugging the khazi. At least I was in for lectures today. Histology is one of those things that can be interesting but exceptionally dull at the same time unfortunately.


----------



## Viki

Try being at work

FYI people bladder infections and alcohol do not mix 

Im an idiot!


----------



## sofaraway

Hope you all feel better soon. I have my work party next friday, and this saturday is someone from works 40th birthday. I have never drunk with work mates before so wondering if it's a good idea.


----------



## Freddie99

sofaraway said:


> Hope you all feel better soon. I have my work party next friday, and this saturday is someone from works 40th birthday. I have never drunk with work mates before so wondering if it's a good idea.



Hahahaha, probably not a good idea! Almost as bad as drinking with students!


----------



## MCH

rachelha said:


> Morning - it is freezing in my office today, and I can not even get a coffee to keep my hands warm as there is no  water due to a burst water main .



Did they not need to close the place then? I thought if there were no working toilets, you couldn't stay. Certainly over the years I have had 2 days off school for that reason - though it was suggested that staff could stay if they wanted


----------



## rachelha

MCH said:


> Did they not need to close the place then? I thought if there were no working toilets, you couldn't stay. Certainly over the years I have had 2 days off school for that reason - though it was suggested that staff could stay if they wanted



weirdly the toilets were still working.  They shut the cafe and visitor centre that are open to the public though, but thought it was ok for us staff.  Rubbish.


----------



## MCH

rachelha said:


> weirdly the toilets were still working.  They shut the cafe and visitor centre that are open to the public though, but thought it was ok for us staff.  Rubbish.



Bad luck on that one!


----------



## Corrine

Must be the week for hangovers - a couple of us in the office are also suffering today....and our christmas party is not until next week!


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone having a good friday


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. Done for the week, decided against the pub this week  one more week left of the archaeology contract and will hopefully be blagging more next week too!!!

Just had pasta bake for dinner and am now just playing around with the new blog, adding a few bits here and there to make it a little bit more pro looking  

Ordered one of them colins gem carb counting books a few days ago, waiting for it to arrive with baited breath!!!!


----------



## Steff

night all..


----------



## rossi_mac

Night Steff, 

I'm watching Hotel Rwanda on Film 4, Heavy sheet! Needing the Whisky!


----------



## am64

done my trawling for tonight catch you all soon XXX


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bedtime for me i think. Utterly shattered! gnite all


----------



## Steff

good mornign all 

have gd saturday


----------



## katie

morning steff, hope you weekend is good so far x


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> morning steff, hope you weekend is good so far x



cheers it is , got to sit in tho waiting on new  laptop arriving , the company email you a delivery date which is the 14th but then tell you it will be the 12th


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> cheers it is , got to sit in tho waiting on new  laptop arriving , the company email you a delivery date which is the 14th but then tell you it will be the 12th



Oh, that's annoying! Quite exciting though, I love getting new stuff


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Oh, that's annoying! Quite exciting though, I love getting new stuff



yup only thing now i wil have to go shopping at 4 instead of my usual 9am ohh well the perils of shopping online i guess x

you ready for x factor final, you thinking jo going to win like me ?


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

I'm all ready and packed to be picked up today. It's going to be a little odd being back home now. Still looking forward to it all none the less. 

Tom


----------



## HelenP

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I'm all ready and packed to be picked up today. It's going to be a little odd being back home now. Still looking forward to it all none the less.
> 
> Tom



Tom, hope you have a great time being back home with your family - bet you get spoilt rotten, lol.

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning crew,

hope we all chipper, think I'm feeling a wee bit crimbo'ie! Gonna get the bus into town and buy some pressies, lets hope I don't get too hot in the shops or flustered and end up in the pub!And what a lovely sunny, but crisp day!

Tom, being home will be different, hope you survive!

Steff hope you don't have to sit around for too long waiting for package, we were supposed to get a new front door lock as it bust! they said the were sending it last week! Oh well hope it doesn't take much longer!

So is it sheet factor final tonight, woopee! No doubt I'll be transfixed to the roger mellie

Have a good pm peeps!


----------



## Steff

well lappy arrived just sitting in box now im not gling near it i will leave that for him to do , right away to work x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

on the advice of my PO after a discussion on the brilliance of military and battlefield archaeology, I have just emailed the MOD archaeology team about work...

1 more week left of the contract!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey all!

Feeling abit poey with this cold so have just decorsated the flat in my PJ's (with christmas decorations- that doesnt read right!) and it is fab!

might wrap some presents......then there is the XF MARATHON! 4 hours?? ridiculous!

Im such a snot monster today. I hope no-one else has this! 

xx


----------



## katie

4 hours?? REALLY??? AMAZING!

I'm so glad I have no life and will be at home to watch it


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> 4 hours?? REALLY??? AMAZING!
> 
> I'm so glad I have no life and will be at home to watch it



Lol, even better for me - I'll be in the peace and quiet of someone else's home to watch it - AND getting paid for the pleasure 
SOOOOO looking forward to George Michael !!

Hope you're feeling right as rain soon S'bum.

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OH. MY. GOD!

This quote from Time Team's website:



> Then one holiday I was digging with a guy running a Southampton Unit excavation. I was troweling next to him and he said "You're going to come and dig with me in Southampton, aren't you?" I said, "I can't because I've got a job." So he said, "Well give up your job then." I went home and told my Mother that I was going to give up my prestigious job in the factory and of course the s**t hit the fan then, it went down like a lead balloon. Where's the future in that!'
> 
> Grimes Graves ...
> Phil left his job and started working for the Southampton Unit. 'I was down there for about 18 months



PHIL HARDING USED TO WORK FOR MY UNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Im such a snot monster today. I hope no-one else has this!
> 
> xx



Hahaha, had it for most of this week and last weekend!


----------



## katie

Sam, I don't know who that is, but i'm sure that's amazing 



HelenP said:


> Lol, even better for me - I'll be in the peace and quiet of someone else's home to watch it - AND getting paid for the pleasure
> SOOOOO looking forward to George Michael !!
> 
> Hope you're feeling right as rain soon S'bum.
> 
> xx



lol! that does sound like a bargain


----------



## katie

Ive discovered the solution to getting [almost] perfect levels [every other day].

*BINGE DRINKING!  You drink until you fall during the evening and most likely go quite high... but the next day you get perfect levels (maybe a few hypos too, but ya know...).



*Disclaimer:  Don't do this, it's a really stupid idea.


----------



## falcon123

The theory is similar to the beer diet I am working on! This spreads the alcohol doseage through the day. Maybe Weetabix with Guinness for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## Freddie99

Ah another place for me to say this but I've only got to wait a month now until i get my paws all over my pump!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Ive discovered the solution to getting [almost] perfect levels [every other day].
> 
> *BINGE DRINKING!  You drink until you fall during the evening and most likely go quite high... but the next day you get perfect levels (maybe a few hypos too, but ya know...).
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer:  Don't do this, it's a really stupid idea.



I agree don't do it it's stupid!

But So am I it works a treat! I may write a book on this technique in a few ears time! (Yes I've already had 1 today!!)


----------



## am64

evening all...im gona have afamous grooooossse and diet coke  foe real as its been a well busy week and next will be worse!! but then Wales!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

AH Famous Grouse the blend of Choice, has an amount of Highland Park and Johnny Walker if my memory serves me correctly! 

Sounds like you should sneak a bottle with you to Wales "just in case" hehe!

Hope you're Well AM!


----------



## am64

im good thanks rossi hubby likes the ides of using the barbi next week when we have no cooker
dont no the mix of the groooooose ...its just on offer 9.99 in local small supermarket!! my favour xmas add tho is there's with the dancing groose...saw them when i lived in scotland it just wondered across the Road no fussed at all...Howver  havent started the bottle quite yet ...washing machine on the blink so having to use the ones in the sheltered unit next door...dont think it would be good to meet old mrs * pissed before 6pm !!!


----------



## am64

p.s we will be sneaking the single malt to wales...well it is xmas..i like the ardberg or old pultney as that where i designed my project in Wick!!
what would you all take???


----------



## HelenP

Don't like the 'traditional' spirits, personally, so it'd have to be Baileys, Baileys and more Baileys!!  Ooh, I nearly forgot, I do like a bit of Malibu and Coke.  

So classy, lol.

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> p.s we will be sneaking the single malt to wales...well it is xmas..i like the ardberg or old pultney as that where i designed my project in Wick!!
> what would you all take???



Good choice there mi lady!

A more expensive one, but for taste a bargain is the 18year old Highland Park effing beautiful! Had a bottle one night with two mates I say night, it went in a matter of hours! 

But more general I do have the 12 year old always in the cup'd. We holiday'd on Islay one summer and I do like Caol Isla (many a debate how to pronounce that!) I also adore bunnahabhain. Wifey's local back home is Glen Kinchie, also can't go too wrong with a Macallan. I'm currently going through some green bottles, they're cask strength and need water or I really will have a dodgy liver soon!

I would take whatever was unopened, as it's a nice feeling to open a fresh bottle! And finish it!!

A mate bought me a Japanese one, very nice a bit harsh, also had a bottle of a New Zealand not bad either.

I think I may buy some of the family a nice malt, then maybe I'll have a wee dram with them, is that wrong??

You got me wanting a dram NOW oh well why not


----------



## rossi_mac

HelenP said:


> Don't like the 'traditional' spirits, personally, so it'd have to be Baileys, Baileys and more Baileys!!  Ooh, I nearly forgot, I do like a bit of Malibu and Coke.
> 
> So classy, lol.
> 
> xx



I like a baileys and feel a need to get some in for Crimbo (season of excess)! Not so sure on malibu but fair play we can't all drink the same there just wouldn't be enough dam it!


----------



## am64

all good choices aswell. a good single malt is unbeatable...i will of course be also taking the sloe gin and Black chocolate for medicinal purposes of course


----------



## am64

hubby just joined in the conversation now and asked me to suggest 14 year old clynelish another excellant east coast maritine


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> hubby just joined in the conversation now and asked me to suggest 14 year old clynelish another excellant east coast maritine



Cheers hubby not sure I've sampled that flavour, maybe I'll get it for Sister in Laws hubby, then I may get a tasting!! You know they've started distiling up on Lewis a few years ago, looking forward to that, although still a few years to go and I think production is quite low at the mo, but I may pop up there next year and pop my head in!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

a strong one please barman  stupid blasted pharmacies making me spend money on credit card to make myself feel better

at least the xmas shopping is done. I finally settled on something for the OH, a gorgeous silver chain. Oooooh I hope he likes it! Got my little sister a little bag and my brother a game voucher lol. Over ?50 spent today


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers hubby not sure I've sampled that flavour, maybe I'll get it for Sister in Laws hubby, then I may get a tasting!! You know they've started distiling up on Lewis a few years ago, looking forward to that, although still a few years to go and I think production is quite low at the mo, but I may pop up there next year and pop my head in!



yes we knew of the lewis malt....what about this norfolk one? we have had the welsh one but a bit sweet oohhh another 25 minutes then washing be done and i can open the groooooossssssseeeee


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm sure he will Sam, but keep the receipt incase! Some blokes and bling are a bit difficult to judge! 

I did some crimbo shopping today, and diddn't realise! I bought myself two thick pairs of socks, just told can't wear them they're for christmas! Whatever next


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> yes we knew of the lewis malt....what about this norfolk one? we have had the welsh one but a bit sweet oohhh another 25 minutes then washing be done and i can open the groooooossssssseeeee



I'm glad you said that, I've always thought that too, about the welsh one, got a bottle of the first batch (have welsh family too) but not opened it! Tasted wuite a bit at dads place defo too sweet.

The Norfolk one, dunno they have a website and you can buy but it's not Whisky yet I don't think but if I ever head that way again I may well pop in!

Does Amyes live near them maybe she can give us a review of it! 

I think they're doing two styles to start with one smokey one not, can't remember But prices on tinterweb bit high for little old me!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> I'm sure he will Sam, but keep the receipt incase! Some blokes and bling are a bit difficult to judge!
> 
> I did some crimbo shopping today, and diddn't realise! I bought myself two thick pairs of socks, just told can't wear them they're for christmas! Whatever next



hahhaaaa i brought wonder full handknitted woolly socks for family yesterday but gave them to them when i got back as we needed them so much good mum!


----------



## twinnie

hello all u are making me jealous taliking about different booze lol {teetotal}
i got my hubby a nice bottle of russia voaka today my auntie a nurse at one of the big booze places up north so i got it for a nice price


----------



## Steff

catch all 2moz 





tc


----------



## rossi_mac

twinnie said:


> hello all u are making me jealous taliking about different booze lol {teetotal}
> i got my hubby a nice bottle of russia voaka today my auntie a nurse at one of the big booze places up north so i got it for a nice price



nice price, love it! Also like a large glass of voddy, no mixer for me just lots of ice.


----------



## twinnie

rossi_mac said:


> nice price, love it! Also like a large glass of voddy, no mixer for me just lots of ice.



?20 for big bottle he takes his with red bull or coke . Going to asda on monday to get him beer there doing cracking deals on their big boxes


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> catch all 2moz
> 
> 
> hope u are okay catch u later


----------



## am64

missed ya again Cuz !!! if i manage to post this quickly i have managed to get a reply to every recent post haaaaaa


----------



## am64

did it !!!!! definately goina have that grooooose now


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

got my slipper socks on and contemplating cooking dinner. Spag bol tonight mmm


----------



## Freddie99

Ye gods above! I need to get of my fat backside and do some exercise! I've managed to gain six kilos during my first term at uni. That's one hell of an incentive to get back into the swing of exercise.


----------



## rossi_mac

If I'm right that's nearly a stone! Does sound a fair bit for someone your build young sir! maybe you should walk to a pub further away from your digs!! 

You'll be alright don't get down about it pal.


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> If I'm right that's nearly a stone! Does sound a fair bit for someone your build young sir! maybe you should walk to a pub further away from your digs!!
> 
> You'll be alright don't get down about it pal.



Maybe I should start my rugby again! Sadly it's not an option as gone are the days of a bunch of fat blokes playing in the front row. I may take up heading to clubs occaisionally, drunken dancing seems to be good exercise! As for pubs, well, the local is rather pricey and the walk to the Wetherspoons is a good one!


----------



## katie

falcon123 said:


> The theory is similar to the beer diet I am working on! This spreads the alcohol doseage through the day. Maybe Weetabix with Guinness for breakfast tomorrow!





rossi_mac said:


> I agree don't do it it's stupid!
> 
> But So am I it works a treat! I may write a book on this technique in a few ears time! (Yes I've already had 1 today!!)



Hmm, it appears my theory has been proven.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hmm, it appears my theory has been proven.



We're all pioneers Katie

Although I prefer Phillips

Mulled wine and mince pies should I bolus ?


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> We're all pioneers Katie
> 
> Although I prefer Phillips
> 
> Mulled wine and mince pies should I bolus ?



Hahaha.

No need to bolus as long as you drink two bottles!

(yeah maybe bolus a bit )


----------



## rossi_mac

chucked a bit in but will drink the 2 bottles like you siad just to be sure!

Com'on we are in a pub guys/gals.


----------



## twinnie

rossi_mac said:


> chucked a bit in but will drink the 2 bottles like you siad just to be sure!
> 
> Com'on we are in a pub guys/gals.



cant afford it i own my hubby money


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> chucked a bit in but will drink the 2 bottles like you siad just to be sure!
> 
> Com'on we are in a pub guys/gals.



good plan lol. I'm having a disaronno and coke. No binge drinking tonight though, ive been drunk the last two days


----------



## Sugarbum

Anyone know how long this lurgy cracks on for? I look like rudolph


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone know how long this lurgy cracks on for? I look like rudolph



Just looked in my crystal ball (okay it's plastic and not round) and it'll be gone in the morning (not sure if it meant tomorrow or later iin the week!) but it also suggested booze would help


----------



## katie

yep, drink through the pain! (god ross, we really should seek help )

Home you feel better soon x


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone know how long this lurgy cracks on for? I look like rudolph



Took me the better part of five days to get over. Still a little snotty now though.


----------



## rossi_mac

If it's just the snuffles the lots of booze and a hot curry is worth a crack!

Katie help was a good album I think!! Tried looking for Help once but got lost in record shop couldn't spell it!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> If it's just the snuffles the lots of booze and a hot curry is worth a crack!
> 
> Katie help was a good album I think!! Tried looking for Help once but got lost in record shop couldn't spell it!



haha i can tell you've had a few now


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> haha i can tell you've had a few now



maybe so! may I say you're sounding decididly sober mi lady, boo hoo


----------



## shiv

i am so tired.

i really miss this forum. some days i just need to come and ask a question - but i don't have time.

but i LOVE my new life here.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> maybe so! may I say you're sounding decididly sober mi lady, boo hoo



Yeah sorry, I'm giving my liver a couple of days off to recover.

I should have come on last night, but I crashed as soon as I got home


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Yeah sorry, I'm giving my liver a couple of days off to recover.
> I should have come on last night, but I crashed as soon as I got home



Fair play you need to look after your body .... I've given up giving up for now! But will have some time off soon (whilst awake I might add!)



shiv said:


> i am so tired.
> i really miss this forum. some days i just need to come and ask a question - but i don't have time.
> but i LOVE my new life here.



Glad you are doing alright Shiv, com'on whenever you can ask anything, hope you get some more "you" time soon

Take care.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> i am so tired.
> 
> i really miss this forum. some days i just need to come and ask a question - but i don't have time.
> 
> but i LOVE my new life here.



MISS YOU SHIV xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## Sugarbum

What are people watching??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

matt playing COD


----------



## rossi_mac

pulling special on bbc3


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> What are people watching??



Nothing unfortunately. The bloody snooker got in the way of me watching Have I Got A Bit More News For You. Bugger. I reckon snooker should be improved by throwing alcohol into the mix. I reckon the players should be forced to down a pint for every frame they play! Shots as a penalty if they lose a frame too! It'd definitely make it much more fun to watch lol!


----------



## Sugarbum

Night all, I have to say Im going to watch the X Factor in a mo in bed in 15 mins - how sad (I missed the beginging )

Goota get my beauty sleep, catch you later peeps xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

aye i do believe i will be heading to the land of nod soon too! Its been so long since ive been up this late, I'm falling asleep at the keyboard!!!!


----------



## twinnie

morning all i will have a coffee as i have run out of senso pods and cant be bother going down to asda to get more


----------



## Steff

morning all ..


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning Steff, morning all xxx


----------



## HelenP

Hi everyone, hope all are well.

I've gone deaf in one ear for some reason so am topping up with Earex! (ugh)
Have my two little grandsons coming for a visit this afternoon, so I'm sure they'll be able to shriek their way through the gunk, lol.

Have a nice Sunday.

xx


----------



## am64

hi alll !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

aternoon all. I'm sat here in my PJs feeling rather sick...due to high BGS  corrected so hopefully theyll be down soon! This is why i dislike sundays quite a lot!!!! I never do anything so the BGs pay the price for it!!!


----------



## Steff

hya helen lou sam and am xx

im losing my voice yippeeee o/h says boohoo me lol


----------



## Sugarbum

Hillarious- Northener has just popped up on facebook in that "suggestions" thing of people you might know....what a funny picture!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northe is on facebook? 

Who else is on facebook??????????????????


----------



## Sugarbum

It would appear so!

Katie, viki, shelley, tom....Ive applied to be northeners friend- what a picture!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hahahahaha, what a picture!!!!! I wondered who that was when he popped up  and you're there tooooooooo lou. This suggestions box is ace!


----------



## Sugarbum

salmonpuff said:


> hahahahaha, what a picture!!!!! I wondered who that was when he popped up



SCARY innit?!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> SCARY innit?!



I'm hiding behind the sofa as we speak


----------



## Steff

good afternoon all, lamb chops for tea 2day, mind u im drinking water t try and stop my voice going lol


----------



## am64

hi all we got roasty lamb aswell  last bit of oven cooking for a week...im on facebook folks friends with katie and tom...i like having a good laugh at what the youngsters are up tooo...heehee off to move the fridge catch ya later for a ciderxx


----------



## HelenP

salmonpuff said:


> Who else is on facebook??????????????????



I am, but I'm v boring, lol, and no funny pictures of me either!!

xx


----------



## katie

Haha am, my wall posts are very incriminating sometimes, glad my mum doesn't fully understand facebook 

It's sooo dead on here today.  I thought I would have missed loads of posts but there were about 4 that had been replied to on the general message board.  Noe what am I supposed to do with myself??


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> good afternoon all, lamb chops for tea 2day





am64 said:


> hi all we got roasty lamb aswell



Oooh, you're so lucky!!  We are having to have something out of the cupboard (probably beans on toast lol) as my daughter and family, who was 'just popping in for half an hour' was actually here for over two and a half hours, lol, thus scuppering my plans to pop out to Tesco's when they'd gone!!  Roast dinner tomorrow night, then!

Still, I don't mind, as they came bearing exciting news..........

xx


----------



## HelenP

Exciting news - baby due next Summer.  Woohoooooo!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Nothing unfortunately. The bloody snooker got in the way of me watching Have I Got A Bit More News For You. Bugger. I reckon snooker should be improved by throwing alcohol into the mix. I reckon the players should be forced to down a pint for every frame they play! Shots as a penalty if they lose a frame too! It'd definitely make it much more fun to watch lol!



Back in the day, snooker used to be like that! Alex 'Hurricane' Higgins could outdrink George Best, and Bill Werbeniuk actually had a not from his doctor saying he needed to drink 20 pints a match because of a medical condition!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> SCARY innit?!



Oi!!!!


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Exciting news - baby due next Summer.  Woohoooooo!!
> 
> xx



woooooooooooo congrats is that your dawta thats expecting hun ? x


----------



## Steff

oops sorry i reread i saw you said daughter arrived for 2 hrs lol


----------



## HelenP

yes, lol.  Thanks Steff.  I had nothing to do with it though, lol !! 

xx


----------



## am64

great news Helen hope all goes well xxx

katie its sunday....dozy day! my kids are also bored and talking about all the old rugrats they used to watch!! haha also watch out re face book us mums are very devious and have all sorts of secret abilitys 
hey steff have we managed to cross paths??


----------



## Steff

steff09 said:


> woooooooooooo congrats is that your dawta thats expecting hun ? x





am64 said:


> great news Helen hope all goes well xxx
> 
> katie its sunday....dozy day! my kids are also bored and talking about all the old rugrats they used to watch!! haha also watch out re face book us mums are very devious and have all sorts of secret abilitys
> hey steff have we managed to cross paths??



i have no idea lol probs nt i got a bath t go an do and a hungry gob t feed lol xx


----------



## Steff

steff09 said:


> i have no idea lol probs nt i got a bath t go an do and a hungry gob t feed lol xx





HelenP said:


> yes, lol.  Thanks Steff.  I had nothing to do with it though, lol !!
> 
> xx



lolol aww does she have kids already x


----------



## am64

me in same boat...food ,kitchen clear out, bath bed but i'll be poping in and out ..should be about 2 morrw as stuck in house this week with builders


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> lolol aww does she have kids already x



Yep, two gorgeous li'l boys, 5 and 3. 

xx


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> great news Helen hope all goes well xxx
> 
> katie its sunday....dozy day! my kids are also bored and talking about all the old rugrats they used to watch!! haha also watch out re face book us mums are very devious and have all sorts of secret abilitys
> hey steff have we managed to cross paths??



Yeah it is most definitely a dozy day, you wouldn't believe the time I got up   You are right, better watch out what I reveal on there  Im just glad she isnt friends with my friends!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Dinner is in the oven, front room is tidy. Me and the OH are being really cuddly and watching some david atenborough thing. Its nice 

bratwurst and mash tonight. Need to work out the carbs of it!!!!!


----------



## katie

Sam, I watched that for the second time (it's called 'Life') I LOVE it!


----------



## LisaLQ

*nips into the pub*

Can I have a (pretend internet style) double...no, triple rum and coke please?

One child down with chicken pox, two down with colds, remaining two arguing (they're 12 and 14 - hormonal) over whether they're watching X-Factor or Disney channel, hubby in a grump because he's had aforementionned kids to himself all afternoon while I visited friends, and me absolutely knackered and still attempting to thaw out from a half hour wait for the bus home.

Pass the nuts please...


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> *nips into the pub*
> 
> Can I have a (pretend internet style) double...no, triple rum and coke please?
> 
> One child down with chicken pox, two down with colds, remaining two arguing (they're 12 and 14 - hormonal) over whether they're watching X-Factor or Disney channel, hubby in a grump because he's had aforementionned kids to himself all afternoon while I visited friends, and me absolutely knackered and still attempting to thaw out from a half hour wait for the bus home.
> 
> Pass the nuts please...



Pull up a chair by the fire Lisa! Sounds like you need a nice warming drink or two!


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yep, two gorgeous li'l boys, 5 and 3.
> 
> xx



aww thats nice aint it , she and o/h hoping for a gal then? x


----------



## am64

HI there cuz!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> HI there cuz!!



helloooooooooooo cuz xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening one and all,

Virtual pint please, staying dry ce soir as fasting bloods in the morning 

Dozy day!?? Not here, up at 8 none stopish till now! 

Saw a newish (<1 week) born kid today! Scary but good so nice to see everyone so happy around her 

I'm on facey too, can be a bit random at times, but I'm on twit face more often these days!

That pint was quick pour me another, and I'll be sitting by the fire!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GAME RAGE

why oh why did i decide to restart FF7???????? At least I'm out of midgar, phew. This is going to be my ff7 file of win!!!!!!

Anyone got any idea how to download msn onto the ole blackberry? Mine seems to be playing up.

I think in game induced rage i may have just commited over eating for the hypo eek!!!


----------



## Steff

god im close to having a jack to warm me up its bludy freezing


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

you're right steff, it is bloody cold. I need to have a shower but dont want too cuz its be so damned cold when i get out 

almost bed time i think. Shattered!!!


----------



## Steff

nights sam best place for me i thinks get leccie blanket on x

sleep well


----------



## Steff

katie you heard beyonce  and lady gagas new song m vidio phone ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

now im upset...

a friend of mine is getting married next week. All I'm seeing on facebook is stuff about it, from all my other friends about how excited they are to be going. Yet...I haven't been invited. Nice eh? Really nice. 

I'm quite upset about it to be honest...the same thing happened when I left school. Is it because I was always the quiet one? I actually thought that the Uni lot were nice people, real friends.


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh hon, thats a shame. I knw how you feel, I have been missed out of things before.

These things always seem to happen with weddings. Its easy to say, but try not to let it upset you too much.


I am so damn cold, I think it may even be warmer outside. BRRRRRRR Gonna go to bed.

Night all xxx


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Oh hon, thats a shame. I knw how you feel, I have been missed out of things before.
> 
> These things always seem to happen with weddings. Its easy to say, but try not to let it upset you too much.
> 
> 
> I am so damn cold, I think it may even be warmer outside. BRRRRRRR Gonna go to bed.
> 
> Night all xxx



night Lou sleep well  x


----------



## Sugarbum

Cheers. Toes like blocks of ice so we'll see!

You too xx


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Cheers. Toes like blocks of ice so we'll see!
> 
> You too xx



know how u feel had leccie blanket on 40 mins probs still be frozen


im off as well nights all catch you 2morrow x x x


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> I am so damn cold, I think it may even be warmer outside. BRRRRRRR Gonna go to bed.
> 
> Night all xxx



Argh, my room back in halls is much wamer than here. That said, it's half the size of my room here and it's on the top floor of a block of flats. Something to do with hot air rising I think. Feet are icy though.


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> katie you heard beyonce  and lady gagas new song m vidio phone ???



hey, yep!   Did I not send you the link a while ago? looks like im slacking  Love it!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> hey, yep!   Did I not send you the link a while ago? looks like im slacking  Love it!



your soo right katie you did lol, im the slacker x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all what a morning slept in till 8 tut tut even wen going to bed at 11.30 grr, so everything been such a rush xx hope alls well


----------



## am64

mornin all...been up since 7am...demolition day...!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> mornin all...been up since 7am...demolition day...!



morning cuz we meet as last hahha

good luck with it all cuz xx


----------



## am64

yup hows it up north 2day ...snowing yet??


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> your soo right katie you did lol, im the slacker x



lol, thank god, I wouldn't like to let you get behind on the gaga news haha.

Im blasting out Gaga really loud at the moment.  Is it too early?  Good job the neighbours are a good distance away


----------



## rachelha

no snow in Edinburgh yet, it is not so cold as it was yesterday


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yup hows it up north 2day ...snowing yet??



nope by thursday they reckon hun


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> lol, thank god, I wouldn't like to let you get behind on the gaga news haha.
> 
> Im blasting out Gaga really loud at the moment.  Is it too early?  Good job the neighbours are a good distance away



its never to early for gaga lol


----------



## am64

Its well cold in the chilterns....100m above sea level burrr i'll have a virtual brandy i think!!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> nope by thursday they reckon hun



EEEEEEE! I'm so jealous 



steff09 said:


> its never to early for gaga lol



lol. Have you got Fame Monster? I'm loving 'Speechless' today, it's a grower.


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> EEEEEEE! I'm so jealous
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Have you got Fame Monster? I'm loving 'Speechless' today, it's a grower.



yup got it on mp3 player, does she have her own range out yet katie do u know?


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> yup got it on mp3 player, does she have her own range out yet katie do u know?



I dont think she has yet, no doubt it's on it's way though 

Catch you later guys, i'm off to have a huge coffee  x


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I dont think she has yet, no doubt it's on it's way though
> 
> Catch you later guys, i'm off to have a huge coffee  x



MMMMMMMMMMM sounds good im off to meet at m8 at 2 for coffee and catch up, catch you later hun x


----------



## am64

power going off for a bit so catch ya all later!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> power going off for a bit so catch ya all later!



laters am xxx


----------



## twinnie

morning all just about to go down the street to book my hair appointment lol


----------



## Steff

lol make sure they know hubby paying for it hahahah


----------



## Steff

bloody hell it is flaking snow


----------



## Corrine

Oh Crikey.  We're supposed to be getting it down here Wed/Thurs.....and Thurs is our christmas do in the afternoon which means cocktail dresses and high heels - and walking to nearest watering hole at about 5pm!  Joy.....


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Oh Crikey.  We're supposed to be getting it down here Wed/Thurs.....and Thurs is our christmas do in the afternoon which means cocktail dresses and high heels - and walking to nearest watering hole at about 5pm!  Joy.....



ooooh high heels in the snow love it haha


----------



## Corrine

Yeah - great.  And I've got another rotten cold which I'm not too happy about either!  I think I might take some jeans and boots to change into!


----------



## falcon123

Oh no! FCC is still running a 50% service and from February's experience anything over 4.99mm (0.2") of snow is severe enough to cause major disruptions. I was in Switzerland a few years ago and they were runiing a normal service and in places we were going through 2m of snow making the view "white walls"!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Yeah - great.  And I've got another rotten cold which I'm not too happy about either!  I think I might take some jeans and boots to change into!



its amazing all these colds my lad got terrible coff and o/h is now  walking around like he has lost a nasal passage


----------



## Corrine

I always wonder where they all come from.  No-one I know has had a cold - and yesterday I went for a 3 mile run which I thoroughly enjoyed.....feeling really sorry for myself and thinking why me!!  Hope your lad and OH feel better soon.


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> I always wonder where they all come from.  No-one I know has had a cold - and yesterday I went for a 3 mile run which I thoroughly enjoyed.....feeling really sorry for myself and thinking why me!!  Hope your lad and OH feel better soon.



cheers corrine  they will be fine for my birthday thurs thas a guarentee i want no body being down on that day in this hoose or i told them i down tools for a week and they feed themselves ha


----------



## Corrine

Lol - sounds like a good plan!  Have a good birthday....


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Lol - sounds like a good plan!  Have a good birthday....



cheers hun

are you all ready f xmas?


----------



## am64

electric will be completed tonight and new ceiling is in ...so its fish n chips tonight!!


----------



## rachelha

Ar$e jsut had a 3.4 and I was thinking of walking home in abut 15 mins or so


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> electric will be completed tonight and new ceiling is in ...so its fish n chips tonight!!



good news al round im jel im stuck with fish bake and vedge X


----------



## Viki

Evening all!

Had a horrid day today, appointment at the eye clinic because the pressure is too high in my eyes. Been poked, prodded, and drowned in eye drops all morning then came home and when to sleep because i couldnt see!

Now i just have a major headache 

On the plus side my eyes are fine, but i know im going to get major grief when i go back to work tomorrow. 

Blah . . . .


----------



## Steff

sorry to hear u had crap day vii hope u fell better asap hun (((hugs)))


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hmmm feeling much better than i did earlier. I really think it was a mistake putting myself back UP to 3 tablets a day in the first place. Nevermind. I'm sure there are better options out there!!!

I've just managed to set up a contact form on my blog! Fabulous. And I have a snazzy new blog email too!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi all,

Bored
Bored
Bored
Bored
Bored
Help me I'm soooooooooooo Bored.

Lou x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

one more cuppa then shower then bed time

I had a moment of panic earlier where i thought i broke Shoot Up, but I actually didn't


----------



## am64

hi all electrican left at 9pm...bless him all rewired and got new ceiling demolitions aparently 2 morrw
went to get Fish n chips at 6.30....car broke down i ended up eating in car waiting for AA man...hubby came and picked up their dins from me...car dead as dodo so taken to garage on back of lorry and i'll have to sort out 2morrow...hope it can get sorted before Wales next week...so i definately need a large one...no tittering helenP


----------



## rossi_mac

eevening sll 

shaking like a leaf here! Been out in garden chopping, neighbours think I'm nutts I think! down to low 3's not good for Rossi Mac, also means I shouldn't really have a drinkie poo! Boo Hoo

Hope all well,

Lou boredom, hmm don't kill anyone!

Hope You got over your low Rachel, I hate them that time of day!

Cheeers brews up


----------



## am64

no achol  that low rossi have some chips first...no seriously hope you feel better soon . 
I must admit im diluting my fish and chips  with a can of scrumpy jack but i need it


----------



## rossi_mac

Oooh a can of jack, yes please, I'll take it outside and sit on a park bench!!

Better now cheers but will play it safe and stay sober (again!) got to be perky tomorrow! O r at least try!

You heading to the valleys next week, don't get lost! Those roads can be dangerous!


----------



## rossi_mac

!!!!!Lou there's talk of taking GM (aka GOD) for crimbo day choonage!!! Wifey on dognbone to outlaws!


----------



## am64

off to prembrokeshire but my car conked out 2nite getting the fishnchips!! and boy do we know how dodgy those roads are M4
a few years back we were going down there on a nasty wet night in May when we got caught in congestion at the bend below the celtic hotel in newport. We were in outside lane and joined que and then got hit straight up the back ...nasty i heard the brakes of her car squeeling...into the car in front.
our amazing old montego just crumpled front and back (her car hit us a 40 mph slowing down from 80mph!!) leaving us all safe inside. the boot was packed well and so the impact was cusioned 

we tend to drive early in morning now to avoid the traffic...
well that if we have a car !!!


----------



## rossi_mac

wowser glad you survived! Never been in a RTA!

But yeah with you there I would get up at 3am for a long journey if I was allowed! Always have a look at what sporting events are on at Cardiff or other places down that way as can effect the road too. Last time I was in Swansea did it in 2:40 I think! hehe!

Heading to Tyne land on crimbo eve (not sure what day it is!) but won't be able to leave early need to feed the animals. So may be a long day! Still it never feels so bad on christmas eve, as all spirits are high even with me!!


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> i definately need a large one...no tittering helenP



Lol, you know me too well !!  I do like a good titter at the odd double entendre!!

I do hope everyone's probs (ie dead car/hypo/boredom/shakes etc etc) are sorted soon.  All my probs (of which there are none, if I'm honest!!) have been gently erased this evening by the consumption of a mere half a bottle of (fake) Baileys. 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

HelenP said:


> Lol, you know me too well !!  I do like a good titter at the odd double entendre!!
> 
> I do hope everyone's probs (ie dead car/hypo/boredom/shakes etc etc) are sorted soon.  All my probs (of which there are none, if I'm honest!!) have been gently erased this evening by the consumption of a mere half a bottle of (fake) Baileys.
> 
> xx



nice one Helen lots of ice I hope!! 

PS Who nicked the other half of the bottle??


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> PS Who nicked the other half of the bottle??



Umm ................................ I had that yesterday evening 

No more for me now til Christmas!!  You lot in here are a bad influence on me!!  When I was first diagnosed, I actually stuck to all the 'diabetics can't eat/drink this that and the other' malarkey.  Then I started reading what you lot get up to..... 

xx


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> wowser glad you survived! Never been in a RTA!
> 
> But yeah with you there I would get up at 3am for a long journey if I was allowed! Always have a look at what sporting events are on at Cardiff or other places down that way as can effect the road too. Last time I was in Swansea did it in 2:40 I think! hehe!
> 
> Heading to Tyne land on crimbo eve (not sure what day it is!) but won't be able to leave early need to feed the animals. So may be a long day! Still it never feels so bad on christmas eve, as all spirits are high even with me!!



got a few quid personal injury for whiplash and dodgey knee so did hubby and son but daughter 14 at time and stroppy teenager refused to go to be checked at hospital next day so lost out on a few grand !!

we get to near pembroke dock in about 4 hoursish so not a bad run but loveit going over the severn bridge it really feels like your going somewhere abroad...pity not the same weather but we dont care !!!!

off to tyne land eh ..i used to love going in over the bridges there aswell spectacular view !!


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Umm ................................ I had that yesterday evening
> 
> No more for me now til Christmas!!  You lot in here are a bad influence on me!!  When I was first diagnosed, I actually stuck to all the 'diabetics can't eat/drink this that and the other' malarkey.  Then I started reading what you lot get up to.....
> 
> xx



hi helen ditto i was such a good D before i came here but well unhappy and all over the place...at least now Im happy ...cos i found out Im not going MAD!! there are others like me!! it was northes poem about boozeocoaster that caught my eye!!


----------



## Steff

evening all, wooooooooooo the hossi wer my sonw as born was on tele 2night


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> hi helen ditto i was such a good D before i came here but well unhappy and all over the place...at least now Im happy ...cos i found out Im not going MAD!! there are others like me!! it was northes poem about boozeocoaster that caught my eye!!



opps that sounded like im a total alky.... all in moderation honest...got to go to bed...builders in the morning byebye kitchen!!


----------



## HelenP

I'm so jealous of you getting a new kitchen Am!!  I live with a 'timewarp' kitchen, straight out of the 1970's.  UGH.  

One day I WILL go on Deal or No Deal and win enough dosh for a flamin' kitchen, lol.  (Knowing my luck I'll end up with 50 quid or something similar!!)

xx


----------



## Steff

anybody about then


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> anybody about then



Moi !! 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Moi !!
> 
> xx



ellooo helen hows the tie looking


----------



## HelenP

It's looking okay, draped over the banister, exactly where it was this morning!!   Who needs Christmas decorations?? 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Seriously, I WILL get round to sorting it soon.............................. 

xx


----------



## Steff

pmsl, oohh i have washing up from yesterday i say that about


----------



## Steff

im heading off to bed now early start 2moz going into town to get my finger sized up.


nights all xxx


----------



## HelenP

Night hun, have a good day tomorrow, err, with your finger.......... 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

13.8

and ive woken up with a stonking headache

thank you night time lows

again, no feet sensitivity this morning though!


----------



## Steff

good morning all, hows everyone?
wheres tez gone lately aint seen him for abit


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Seriously, I WILL get round to sorting it soon..............................
> 
> xx



I'm a bit slow Helen - have only just noticed that your 'Plump Fiction' has a santa hat on!


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Back home now and in about an hour I've got to be a my hospital which coincidentally is where I also work as part of my course. I've got a drop dead boring fire safety talk to listen to. Oh joys. That and the demons in HR to face. I need to hand in my contract.

Tom


----------



## rachelha

Just got into work, blood sugar 2.7 not good start to the night, had a night time hypo too, that is now 5 in 24 hours.  Feel crap.  Might go and get a scone from the canteen, that should sort it

sorry grumbling.


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> Just got into work, blood sugar 2.7 not good start to the night, had a night time hypo too, that is now 5 in 24 hours.  Feel crap.  Might go and get a scone from the canteen, that should sort it
> 
> sorry grumbling.



Sorry to hear it Rachel - they do say that hypos sometimes engender more hypos - what a pain! Hope you enjoy the scone at least, and that things settle down


----------



## rachelha

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear it Rachel - they do say that hypos sometimes engender more hypos - what a pain! Hope you enjoy the scone at least, and that things settle down



have to get month end reports out today too, not good tmimg for a spaced out day


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> I'm so jealous of you getting a new kitchen Am!!  I live with a 'timewarp' kitchen, straight out of the 1970's.  UGH.
> 
> One day I WILL go on Deal or No Deal and win enough dosh for a flamin' kitchen, lol.  (Knowing my luck I'll end up with 50 quid or something similar!!)
> 
> xx



haha helenP it has taken me nearly 3 years to persuade the housing Association that it needed doing! the old one was from the 80's when the house was built and falling apart all the draws had broken and door hinges hanging off !
anyway builders have arrived so im sure i be letting off steam in here as it all progresses!! line them up barman....xx


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I'm a bit slow Helen - have only just noticed that your 'Plump Fiction' has a santa hat on!



It is so cute....... in a bacon-y kinda way !! 

Well drinking half a bottle of (fake) Bailleys MUST be good for you - usually my BS levels first thing are around 6.5 - 6.8.  Last two mornings, following the Bailleys supper, they've been 6.2 and 5.8.  Now I really CAN say 'it's for medicinal purposes' !! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

I've decided to play a trick on my son - on his Christmas/Birthday list he's put "Fast and Furious", the 4th movie in the series.  I've just got "The Fast and The Furious" (the first one) off of eBay for ?1.50, and I'm gonna wrap that up and give it to him and watch his face when he opens it............ (I HAVE got him the right one as well !!).  That's not too cruel, is it? 

(It's not a TOTAL waste of a whole ?1.50 though , cos he's got that one on video rather than DVD and we don't have a video player any more.)

xx


----------



## Steff

I dont want to sound to excited but ive just had my wedding finger sized up in argos , this is after my o/h asked me to, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO or am i jumping to conclusions it is my birthday in 2 days after all


----------



## rachelha

steff09 said:


> I dont want to sound to excited but ive just had my wedding finger sized up in argos , this is after my o/h asked me to, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO or am i jumping to conclusions it is my birthday in 2 days after all



OOOOOHHHH  very very exciting.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> OOOOOHHHH  very very exciting.



I know ! its been long enuff i just hope im not wrong or ill be gutted


----------



## am64

WOW Steff Brill NEWS!!


----------



## rachelha

steff09 said:


> I know ! its been long enuff i just hope im not wrong or ill be gutted



I really got my hopes up that my OH would propose to me on our holiday last year.  We were watching the sunrise over the himalayas and a couple of friends started going on about how romantic that was and you never know what might happen....
He didn't and I was annoyed but the poor boy had no idea why, eventually  about 2 weeks later I confessed why I had been upset, we had a big long chat and went out and bought a ring that afternoon.  

Asking to know what size ring you are is v v hopeful.  Finger crossed.


----------



## Steff

ill be able to tell by his reaction when i tell him i got finger sized up, weather or not he will lol


----------



## am64

off for a break now catch y'all later xxx good luck steffy x


----------



## Steff

ty hun shall report bk wen i know more 

laters


----------



## rossi_mac

HelenP said:


> I've decided to play a trick on my son...
> That's not too cruel, is it?



Hell no! Take a pic of his face when he opens it!!



steff09 said:


> I dont want to sound to excited but ive just had my wedding finger sized up in argos ... it is my birthday in 2 days after all



Hope you get what you want Steff, but remeber don't get a size too big and loose your ring in the garden! I wouldn't advise it!? Alright now though I've got over it and sorting out the insurance  Have a good bday too.

Rachel, we're not mind readers in ANY way always best to say it straight, glad you got it sorted with a chat, and no mind games!!


----------



## HelenP

Awwww Steff, if that's what you want, that's bloomin' brilliant!!  I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!  (and it's not very comfortable, I can tell ya!!  )

xx


----------



## am64

WHERES TEZ is he alright?


----------



## Steff

dunno ive asked a few times am


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Awwww Steff, if that's what you want, that's bloomin' brilliant!!  I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!  (and it's not very comfortable, I can tell ya!!  )
> 
> xx



oooooh id not bank on any thing we  have had a huge row he's off in bedroom so im not guna jinx nowt


----------



## falcon123

Running low BGs all day today. There was a small reception after a carol concert I went to yesterday evening - had a couple of glasses of wine. Afterwards met a friend and we split a bottle of wine. They insisted I had the bigger half! This suggests diabetics should be prescribed red wine!


----------



## Steff

im outta here for abit pple depression kicked in this afternoon , talk about mood swings i was cock a hoop 4 hrs ago now im ready to spalatter my head against a wall, if any1 sees tez say hello for me x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> im outta here for abit pple depression kicked in this afternoon , talk about mood swings i was cock a hoop 4 hrs ago now im ready to spalatter my head against a wall, if any1 sees tez say hello for me x



ahhh poor you steff i hate it when the dpress sneaks up on you!! take care xxx


----------



## rachelha

steff09 said:


> im outta here for abit pple depression kicked in this afternoon , talk about mood swings i was cock a hoop 4 hrs ago now im ready to spalatter my head against a wall, if any1 sees tez say hello for me x



hope you feel back to your usual self soon - hugs


----------



## HelenP

Aww, Steff, hope you're on the up again soon hun.

xx


----------



## Viki

Hope youre feeling a bit chirpier soon steff xx

Did Tez pop on a while ago to say he was going away or am I imagining it??


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey all Tez last logged in on the 10th Dec and his last comment he said he was feeling a little low (none D)

Tez if you're out there I hope you're okay, as we all do.

Take care and let us know if you can


----------



## Viki

That was it, i knew i remembered seeing a post from him explaining why he might not be on.

Fingers crossed he'll be back soon


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

Twenty eight days until I get my pump! I haven't heard a peep out of my team as of yet but that should be coming soon I hope. I think I'll ask for a blue one, sorry ladies but pink isn't my thing lol! Bloods have actually been reasonably consistent since I've let things play out with the levemir and since I've been home.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Tom, I think you'll find they only come in pink, sorry pal!

Viki yeah hope so too. How are your eyes that didn't sound good the other day! Eyes or rather sight issues petrify me!

Brr it's getting cold!


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Tom, I think you'll find they only come in pink, sorry pal!
> 
> Viki yeah hope so too. How are your eyes that didn't sound good the other day! Eyes or rather sight issues petrify me!
> 
> Brr it's getting cold!



I didnt realise till the yesterday that im a bit funny about docs doing things to my eyes, but worth it all in the end if they find something early enough. Thankfully all clear for this round!

*shudder* wasnt pleasant though and opticians are major personal space invaders!!

Feeling much happier in general though now. Hadnt realised how much it was playing in my mind till it was done. Next appt is the hypothyroid follow up in Jan but ive decided to forget about that till next year!! 

On the actaul knackered pancreas side of things - levels are buggered and i have no idea why! But im going with it for now, my brain hurts!

Tom - you know you want a pink one, you just arent brave enough!


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Tom, I think you'll find they only come in pink, sorry pal!



Damn, damn, damn! They've been spinning me a load haven't they lol! I'm sure this can be rectified lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> I didnt realise till the yesterday that im a bit funny about docs doing things to my eyes, but worth it all in the end if they find something early enough. Thankfully all clear for this round!
> 
> Feeling much happier in general though now. Hadnt realised how much it was playing in my mind till it was done. Next appt is the hypothyroid follow up in Jan but ive decided to forget about that till next year!!
> 
> On the actaul knackered pancreas side of things - levels are buggered and i have no idea why!



I phoned up and cancelled all my appoints as I moved just hope I get on the system soon enough!
It's true and amazing how our minds con us that for somethings were not worried but after it's over we feel soooo relieved!
Sorry levels aren't behaving, hope you manage to kick them into touch sharpish!



Tom Hreben said:


> Damn, damn, damn! They've been spinning me a load haven't they lol! I'm sure this can be rectified lol.



Tin of spray paint,  Halfords used to sell half used once for 20pence I think!


----------



## Freddie99

Viki said:


> Tom - you know you want a pink one, you just arent brave enough!



Hehehe, the temptation is there to help get the sympathy from the ladies lol!


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Tin of spray paint,  Halfords used to sell half used once for 20pence I think!



Job done...I have two rather old spray tins here in my room. they were used to provide the base coat for Warhammer models many years ago...


----------



## am64

Tom ...not only are they pink they glow in the dark..
evening all listening to a bit of cassic calipso...  kitchen looking good gosh those guys work hard ...tiling and skimminf 2moorow and floor in then just decorating thursday...all units in !!! chinese 2night ill let u know my levels in a few hours!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sounds good am!

Lou GM is on Radio 2 the morrow, well on the blower I think in the afternoon not sure if it's with Steve Wright (from 2pm) Or Ginger Prince (from 5pm) 

Evening crew I've finally deposited a small supply of drugs at work, apart from the ones that were there already

We all onboard happy ship ce soir??

I'm siting next to a snoring cat and a cat licking her belly like it's a feast of goodness!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds good am!
> 
> Lou GM is on Radio 2 the morrow, well on the blower I think in the afternoon not sure if it's with Steve Wright (from 2pm) Or Ginger Prince (from 5pm)
> 
> Evening crew I've finally deposited a small supply of drugs at work, apart from the ones that were there already
> 
> We all onboard happy ship ce soir??
> 
> I'm siting next to a snoring cat and a cat licking her belly like it's a feast of goodness!



happy crew out hear listening to Frank Chickens we are ningas...check it out on u tube!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZanbZ6PWs


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> kitchen looking good gosh those guys work hard ...tiling and skimminf 2moorow and floor in then just decorating thursday...all units in !!! chinese 2night ill let u know my levels in a few hours!!



Blimey, Am they ARE working well aren't they!!  Hope your Chinese was Yummmmmmmmmy !!

xx


----------



## am64

umm well nice had one last week when electricians were here no problems to levels...again we are well lucky very good chinese that deliver ....no msg headache from that lot!!!


----------



## am64

Ps best news of all garage fixed my car...old astra called nippe...just a broken wire!!! excellant means kids dont have to catch coach to wales we can take both the cars!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

a quick hi and bye from me as I'm scampering off to bed in a bit!

Work today was cooooooooolllllllldddddddddddddd. Tomorrow is the last day on site  but that means warm office for the rest of the week so I can bug and harrass andy over more work mwahahahahahahaha.

I had a bit of oogy feet today, not much though. And it was mainly because i was completely frozen SOLID! I did have a couple of codeine tablets right at the end of the day as that was when it was hitting.

2 gabapentins is seemingly doing rather well atm (as it SHOULD be as I checked what doc printed on the little label, and he changed it to 2 per day after i went last time loooool), no sensitivity issues in the mornings for the past few days so HURRAH!

Go check out me ole blog peeps! I've got my own snazzy contact form, which sends emails to my phone oooooooooooooooooo

Right, blood check, lantus and bed!

Tarrah!


----------



## am64

hahhhhaaaaa no one around good job they restocked the virtual single malts im in need of one....wheres all???


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> hahhhhaaaaa no one around good job they restocked the virtual single malts im in need of one....wheres all???



I was probably in the land of nodd dreaming of one!! I hope the pub is well stock for tonight as I intend to have a dram tonight!!


----------



## am64

ive got to have an early night tonight!! went to pick up car at 8am started driving home....broke down again!!!!


----------



## Steff

iya im bit better am i will reply t mail hun later, it is snowing here and im away to docs , if im nto bk ive slipped and made a show of myself x ha


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> ....wheres all???



Had to turn it in early last night owing to being F-F-F-FREEEEEEZING!!!!  (No heating in this room!!)  Had a nice read under a duvet instead!!

Hope your car gets sorted before your holiday Am.

Good luck at the doc's Steff.

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

LOU/ SUGARBUM

GM is on R2 now with Macca


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> LOU/ SUGARBUM
> 
> GM ........... Macca



Doh!!  You give something with one hand, then take it away with the other !! 

xx


----------



## shiv

i have internet on my laptop!

now the next step - getting it on the laptop AND in the bedroom. sigh!


----------



## twinnie

hello all its bloody freezing here i will have a large hot choccy please


----------



## Steff

been bk about an hour had sons xmas play cheered me up x


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> LOU/ SUGARBUM
> 
> GM is on R2 now with Macca



Oh no Ive only just seen this!!!!!!! 

Thanks Rossi, I can check it on iplayer, thank you!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Oh no Ive only just seen this!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Rossi, I can check it on iplayer, thank you!!!!!



He swore!! and thought there was a 15sec delay!! Woops!


----------



## rossi_mac

I know its cold december and all but just noticed heating isn't on! Powercut 7 hrs ago and it's screwed with the boiler Great!


----------



## am64

builders gone and just back 2 morrow to paint the walls BRIGHT YELLOW


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

I'm hoping for some snow here. Sod's law dictates that it won't happen! That said there was a fair old bit of frost this morning and there was ice on the path where I walked the dog this afternoon. Fingers crossed anyway! Pumping draws ever closer to me now. I'm getting sooo excited. 

Tom


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> I know its cold december and all but just noticed heating isn't on! Powercut 7 hrs ago and it's screwed with the boiler Great!



Hope you have got it sorted out.  

I am attempting to dye some shoes green tonight, will probably end up with a green kitchen


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers 

All sorted now, and just had some pasta and curry paste!! Nice bit hot though! 
Mulled wine nicely warmed too!

Hope you don't get to green or end up leaving footprints everywhere!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

specialist appointment tomorrow.........I'm utterly terrified. The last proper spcialist appt i went to was the one i walked out of because the registrar was sodding rude and horrible and made me hate myself. Ok, so my HBA1C is better but I bet I'll be 'spoken to in a dissapointed tone' about the foot thing...and the fact that in my log book i haven't written down any insulin doses for the past two months! In fact, I've just filled in said 2 months worth of logs...

I'm scared I'm scared I'm scared. I don't wanna gooooooooo. But I need to for pump possibilities



by the way...can this transint nueropathy thingy spread to the hands or dyu think the pains are related to trowelling RSI? I think I'm probably being paranoid.........

God I'm tired. Really need bed!


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> specialist appointment tomorrow.........I'm utterly terrified. The last proper spcialist appt i went to was the one i walked out of because the registrar was sodding rude and horrible and made me hate myself. Ok, so my HBA1C is better but I bet I'll be 'spoken to in a dissapointed tone' about the foot thing...and the fact that in my log book i haven't written down any insulin doses for the past two months! In fact, I've just filled in said 2 months worth of logs...
> 
> I'm scared I'm scared I'm scared. I don't wanna gooooooooo. But I need to for pump possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> by the way...can this transint nueropathy thingy spread to the hands or dyu think the pains are related to trowelling RSI? I think I'm probably being paranoid.........
> 
> God I'm tired. Really need bed!



Hope it goes well tomorrow


----------



## MCH

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers
> 
> All sorted now, and just had some pasta and curry paste!! Nice bit hot though!
> Mulled wine nicely warmed too!
> 
> Hope you don't get to green or end up leaving footprints everywhere!!




A glass of mulled wine sounds very inviting at the moment.  Any going spare?


----------



## MCH

rachelha said:


> Hope it goes well tomorrow




Good luck Salmonpuff - and always remember you know more than they do!


----------



## rossi_mac

MCH said:


> A glass of mulled wine sounds very inviting at the moment.  Any going spare?



Well mi cockles are warmed thoroughly now! So I guess I could share!

Tastes better being warmed by the fire!!


----------



## MCH

Very kind- thanks 

Must go as soon as I have finished the wine as it is well past my bedtime!


----------



## am64

after reading your thread MCH i think a pint off mulled wine is what you need...
evening all rossi you got a real fire..im jealous


----------



## rossi_mac

MCH said:


> Very kind- thanks
> 
> Must go as soon as I have finished the wine as it is well past my bedtime!



The glasses in here never end!!



am64 said:


> after reading your thread MCH i think a pint off mulled wine is what you need...
> evening all rossi you got a real fire..im jealous



Oh yeah! only way still could use a spanky new kitchen too, hope you get the right shade of lello


----------



## am64

SULPHER YELLOW  rossi...
my house is very dark as i live in the woods  so it has to be decorated BRIGHT...my WC downstairs is ORANGE ....ALL ORANGE and i mean all ....heehee we were into whole colours as it saves with trying to paint edges!!!heehee also it was been sold off for ?5 a can in local hardware shop!!!


----------



## am64

well looks like all the drunks in here are havin a kip...catch you all soon...yawn


----------



## Steff

good morning all mwahhhhhhhh xxxx


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> SULPHER YELLOW  rossi...
> my house is very dark as i live in the woods  so it has to be decorated BRIGHT...my WC downstairs is ORANGE ....ALL ORANGE and i mean all ....heehee we were into whole colours as it saves with trying to paint edges!!!heehee also it was been sold off for ?5 a can in local hardware shop!!!



That would definitely save a lot of hassle.  I'm currently painting our hallway and skirting boards and door frames are so annoying!

Morning Steff  x


----------



## katie

Happy Birthday Steff, hope you have a good one xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## am64

morning alll...is the bar open yet? Champange for STEFFF HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Fifi51

Yeah, can we please have  David Tennant behind the bar, after all, he will have a lot more time on his hands now!!  Just nice to have something attractive to look at ha ha.Will there be mistletoe? 

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, and a happy and healthy New Year. xxxx


----------



## twinnie

Fifi51 said:


> Yeah, can we please have  David Tennant behind the bar, after all, he will have a lot more time on his hands now!!  Just nice to have something attractive to look at ha ha.Will there be mistletoe?
> 
> Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, and a happy and healthy New Year. xxxx



ahhh a fellow david tennant fan i sooo going to miss him 
if he was the barman here i would move in


----------



## am64

hey fifi51 welcome down the pub..how you getting on ?


----------



## rachelha

twinnie said:


> ahhh a fellow david tennant fan i sooo going to miss him
> if he was the barman here i would move in



Did you see him on Never Mind The Buzzcocks last night?  I thought he was good.


----------



## am64

yes i saw that one i thought it was really good!! bernard cribbens what a screamxxx but im in love with noel feilding hes soooo funny  dont tell hubby


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> yes i saw that one i thought it was really good!! bernard cribbens what a screamxxx but im in love with noel feilding hes soooo funny  dont tell hubby



Noel is a blast no debate there am!

Nearly went to a gig he did in a pub in Brixton but no one else wanted to chum along with me! you caught any of the Mighty Boosh! Also hilarious!


----------



## Steff

Anyone gt any snow today


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> Noel is a blast no debate there am!
> 
> Nearly went to a gig he did in a pub in Brixton but no one else wanted to chum along with me! you caught any of the Mighty Boosh! Also hilarious!



I saw The Boosh about 6 years ago, in the Ed. Festival.  The funniest gig I have ever been to.  I have to confess i quite like Julian Barrett


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Noel is a blast no debate there am!
> 
> Nearly went to a gig he did in a pub in Brixton but no one else wanted to chum along with me! you caught any of the Mighty Boosh! Also hilarious!



Yep been a boosh fan since 1st series !! thats my kind of humour especially as hubby plays electric Bass in improvised jazz band!!and is a cockney geezer..well west london geezer!! i love nabu aswell!


----------



## rossi_mac

Wifey saw MB at ed fest back in late 90's, defo good stuff

Funny story - Last year I bought tickets for their tour at Wembly, couldn't go cos of a outlaws holiday to italy, grrr, year before had tickets to go to tour at Hammersmith, proper Ill couldn't get out of bed!, year before that (it gets better) had tickets well enough to go, but forgot about it got to work monday the guys asked how it was gutted!! I will never buy a ticket for them again I think someone is telling me not to go, although I have dvd's of them and all very funny!

Didn't they start a band too last year haven't heard a peep, saw an article in NME I think last year but nothing else??


----------



## rachelha

http://www.nme.com/news/nme/48048

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/film/...the-bull-are-on-the-road-with-mighty-boosh.do

I think their film is out next year at some point.  They were involved in Bunny and the Bull but I think it was just cameo parts.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

afternoon. Been to work and now back. site finished but told the contract ends n weds. Im a bit upset cuz thats the day matt and i are going to our respective parents homes, so i wont get to see him 

hospital this afternoon


----------



## am64

builders gone and wow i need sungalsses in my YELLOW kitchen!!
also car finally seems mended  ....wales here we come!


----------



## Steff

wen u off is it 2moz cuz?

ive had a good day and im off out for meal at 7 off to thai place o/h knows xx


----------



## rachelha

Grrrrr - my spreadsheets dont balance.  

Steff - Enjoy your meal, thai food is one of my favourites


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> wen u off is it 2moz cuz?
> 
> ive had a good day and im off out for meal at 7 off to thai place o/h knows xx



not till tuesday hubby got gig on 21st and son is fit ti play aswell heyyyy!
i love thai food but finally cooking tonight!! full blown roastyx
i raise a glass tonight for you hun xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I AM NOT IMPRESSED


----------



## Steff

ty rachel x

tis cold and wet and nto very appealing to go out there lol


----------



## twinnie

hi all 
its snowing !!!! i hope its away tomorrow me and the wee man are going to m and d s to see santa 
btw i missed never mind the buzz will have to catch up


----------



## falcon123

am64 said:


> builders gone and wow i need sungalsses in my YELLOW kitchen!!
> also car finally seems mended  ....wales here we come!




Is it like this:-


http://www.thekitchendesigner.org/storage/old yellow kitchen018.jpg

And have a gr8 time in Wales!


----------



## Steff

good evening alllll 

well got gavin and stacey on at mo feet up with a cold lemonade 

hows all???


----------



## Steff

WOOOOOOOOOOOO snow is falling bigggggggggggggggggg time


----------



## am64

falcon123 said:


> Is it like this:-
> 
> 
> http://www.thekitchendesigner.org/storage/old yellow kitchen018.jpg
> 
> And have a gr8 time in Wales!



similar ..... but they didnt paint the ceiling YELLOW not enough paint...


----------



## rachelha

steff09 said:


> good evening alllll
> 
> well got gavin and stacey on at mo feet up with a cold lemonade
> 
> hows all???



hey Steff - whats occuring?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> hey Steff - whats occuring?



LOLOL im sooo tempted to finish the terry choccie orange


----------



## am64

go go go girly...birthdays only come once a year xxx


----------



## Viki

I am praying for a snow in tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

lmao  I darnt i was 10.6 b4


----------



## am64

Viki said:


> I am praying for a snow in tomorrow!!!!!!



well a few cms in london is a snow in!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i want snow

and bed

lots of bed

3 pints isn't hitting me as hard as it normally would


----------



## Tezzz

It's snowing in Brighton.....

Looks like I'll be walking to *W* at 5am tomorrow as there wont be any night buses....

Time to look for hiking socks and long johns. And a flask.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> It's snowing in Brighton.....
> 
> Looks like I'll be walking to *W* at 5am tomorrow as there wont be any night buses....
> 
> Time to look for hiking socks and long johns. And a flask.
> 
> Goodnight all.



oooooh poor you tez not nice, hope you have a good nights sleep 


nighty night Xx


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> oooooh poor you tez not nice, hope you have a good nights sleep
> 
> 
> nighty night Xx



Thanks Steff. The other half has dived into bed and the electric blanket is on...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Thanks Steff. The other half has dived into bed and the electric blanket is on...



Sounds good to me i will put mine on about 11 . think its guna be invaluble these next few weeks xx

tc


----------



## am64

settling snow here ...ohhh need a good warm drink...wisky mac i thinks...virtual of course!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> settling snow here ...ohhh need a good warm drink...wisky mac i thinks...virtual of course!



LOL u go girl, 

well i got 3 hrs of WWE to enjoy, ohh can this day get any better


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> LOL u go girl,
> 
> well i got 3 hrs of WWE to enjoy, ohh can this day get any better



wwe??? what ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> wwe??? what ?



world wrestling entertainment 


basically wrestlers prancing around in the ring


----------



## am64

HEHEEEE thought it might have been wonder women extra


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> HEHEEEE thought it might have been wonder women extra



PMSL   

how many whiskeys u had exactly


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> PMSL
> 
> how many whiskeys u had exactly



Nooo don't talk  about that stuff you'll get me craving!

Was outside a wee while ago and it was trying to snow but not really!

We're stocked up on wood coal and redwine What more do I need??


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Nooo don't talk  about that stuff you'll get me craving!
> 
> Was outside a wee while ago and it was trying to snow but not really!
> 
> We're stocked up on wood coal and redwine What more do I need??



a good music album of 09??hehe


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> a good music album of 09??hehe



I'm working on it, the choice that is, the cash not sure when I'll see it now! Prob not to new year so maybe look for some bargains in the jan sales!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I'm working on it, the choice that is, the cash not sure when I'll see it now! Prob not to new year so maybe look for some bargains in the jan sales!!



yeah thats what  me and o/h do we dont buy for each other at xmas we wait until jan sales


----------



## am64

NO WHISKY Just a virtual one!!! just an overdose on YELLOW paint!!


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> NO WHISKY Just a virtual one!!! just an overdose on YELLOW paint!!



Either way you really got me wanting one! But I'm gonna resist! Until the power goes again! The lights have been flickering the last half hour! hope the yellow has enough hue in it!!


----------



## Steff

oooooh the lighbulb in living room is flashing like from a scary movie or sumit lol, if i start levetating then ill worry


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Either way you really got me wanting one! But I'm gonna resist! Until the power goes again! The lights have been flickering the last half hour! hope the yellow has enough hue in it!!



oooh snap rossi and i only jus seen your post there , i had written same thing , maybe if i go suddenly u know the power has cut off lol


----------



## am64

snow getting thicker here dogs juat went bonkers tearing around in the garden..steff i thought u be tee total..or what d you have in that thai thats sent you lvitating


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> snow getting thicker here dogs juat went bonkers tearing around in the garden..steff i thought u be tee total..or what d you have in that thai thats sent you lvitating



pmsl i dnt know why i associated levetating witha horror movies, its all those calories that done it lol


----------



## am64

naahhhh too many calories will keep you firmly on the ground LOL its the chocolate orange laced with smthing


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> naahhhh too many calories will keep you firmly on the ground LOL its the chocolate orange laced with smthing



haha if it is then its donw to sus circumstances i was just getting overexcited, 

now the tele has starting flickering lol


----------



## Viki

Woop woop!! Its hammering down! My garden is under about 1.5 inches of snow after just 2 hours!!! I love it!!

(dogs dont - expecting puddles in the kitchen . . . uh oh! )


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> Woop woop!! Its hammering down! My garden is under about 1.5 inches of snow after just 2 hours!!! I love it!!
> 
> (dogs dont - expecting puddles in the kitchen . . . uh oh! )



missy here aint moved for about 2 hours she just lying in her basket awake or asleep she dont mind the adverse weather its the fireworks she hates.


----------



## Viki

My own dog doesnt mind, once she finds her feet!

But the dog we're fostering absolutly hates the cold. Hes the one im watching for early christmas "presents"!!


----------



## am64

my two have just had a crazy runn around!!


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> My own dog doesnt mind, once she finds her feet!
> 
> But the dog we're fostering absolutly hates the cold. Hes the one im watching for early christmas "presents"!!



ewww yes deffo worth keeping an eye on that lol


----------



## Steff

nights all, the leccie blanket sufficiently warmed up now xx
shall catch you all 2moz nights cuz if u still here xx


----------



## am64

night cuz catch you tomorrowx loads of snow here now xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all x x well had no ore snow overnight can see it being very icy out there 2day x


----------



## twinnie

morning all its cold !!!!!! a little bit of snow overnite but nothing we cant cope with


----------



## Steff

good morning vickie , eee to think this time next week its xmas day x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm running rather late. Totally couldnt be bothered to get out of bed

bg 12.2

looks like nasty cow is getting her wish DESPITE me not doing what she says, hmmmmm. Not sure what to do there...maybe once christmas is over things will be better BG wise? Possibly the stress of yesterday too, i might give the clinic a ring actually and have a few words...


----------



## am64

snow snow snow and even more snow...schools in south bucks are closed!!


----------



## twinnie

oh god lol got docs at 8.30 this morning and then going to see santa


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> oh god lol got docs at 8.30 this morning and then going to see santa



awww you guna sit on his knee twinnie lol

did haircut go ok on monday ?


----------



## twinnie

lol of course get my pressie {thats if i can get near we are going with the nursey 50 kids omg}btw my hair looks great lol


----------



## Steff

oooh my ill wish you luck hun , plzd haircut looking good and made all the more better knowing hubby paid for it haha


----------



## twinnie

haha he still cant believe it and just to rub it in i got joes single yesterday and have been playing it


----------



## Steff

lmaoo nice 1 

right off on skewl run, shall see if school is open or closed cud be shame as it lads last day til after xmas well january,


----------



## Freddie99

Argh fuck it. I went to bed last night with a blood sugar at 5.0 mmol/L and whilst I was asleep it seems to have found it in my best interest to rocket up to 16.8 mmol/L. Not best pleased at all.


----------



## Steff

hi tom hope the BGS behave for you rest of the day x


It has taken me double the time to get to the supermarket and back a half hour trip turned into an hour, I am even wearing his timberlands and he a size 10 im a 7 lmaoo had to wear 3 pairs of thick socks, id rather lok daft in them then end up hurting myself wen i slip over, the black ice is everywhere it is soo dangerous and all the roads are un-gritted its terrible


----------



## Steff

afternoon all well snow has now cleared away, had gr8 day reallyh my ring arrived this morning and virgin media came to install HD box it is soo brill u can see the diffirence str8 away, the ring aint to bad either lol xx


----------



## Viki

Tom Hreben said:


> Argh fuck it. I went to bed last night with a blood sugar at 5.0 mmol/L and whilst I was asleep it seems to have found it in my best interest to rocket up to 16.8 mmol/L. Not best pleased at all.



Sneaky night hypo rebound perhaps??


----------



## Freddie99

Viki said:


> Sneaky night hypo rebound perhaps??



I bloody hope not. I've even reduced my levemir over the past few days and I was getting better results than that.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hmmm.I've been having pretty bad foot ouchies today. Pins and needles seem to be back along with nasty pains. I think its because of the cold. They got better after I stuck them in front of the heater under the desk at work today. Stupid cold weather.....sugars have been brilliant ALL day so its nowt to do with that. I think I've hit the bad time my doctor said 

Contract ends on wednesday and then straight back to the parents for crimbo.


----------



## Viki

Tom Hreben said:


> I bloody hope not. I've even reduced my levemir over the past few days and I was getting better results than that.



Ah maybe you reduced a bit much?


----------



## Steff

total diasaster we cant get a pic on teles in any of the rooms arghhhhhhh


----------



## Viki

steff09 said:


> total diasaster we cant get a pic on teles in any of the rooms arghhhhhhh



UH OH! There would be a full scale rebellion in my house and thats just bradders!!

Is that from your new HD box or just messed up signal?


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> UH OH! There would be a full scale rebellion in my house and thats just bradders!!
> 
> Is that from your new HD box or just messed up signal?



LOL no think it weather related i have been on hold now for 21 mins


----------



## Viki

steff09 said:


> LOL no think it weather related i have been on hold now for 21 mins



Are you having more snow??

We're forecast some more tonight, fingers crossed


----------



## shiv

i want a pump. wahhhh


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> i want a pump. wahhhh



I've got some bellows

Things not good Shiv? What do you need from the bar?


----------



## Steff

hya viki its back now that was a diasaster we were all sitting around twiddling thumbs , heaven forbid we had a convo


----------



## Sugarbum

Is the bar open? Can I have a G&T please. Big night in- what a relief!

Where is the snow?


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> I've got some bellows
> 
> Things not good Shiv? What do you need from the bar?



Im on real life wine tonight!! so i apologise in advance for rambling posts later! Bradders down the pub, so a nice night in with my doggies in front of the telly with a bottle of wine for me.

Absolute heaven - im even treating myself to having the heating on all evening 

Whats up Shiv? or just general Diabetes blues?


----------



## Viki

steff09 said:


> hya viki its back now that was a diasaster we were all sitting around twiddling thumbs , heaven forbid we had a convo



I know!! How do people live together when they actually have to talk to eachother!!  lol


----------



## shiv

general blues. getting a bit tired of seeing good levels most of the day and then the odd one or two that are just ridiculous. last night - 25.3?? and i KNOW i counted right! ugh!

just feel that having a pump would give me so much more control over things. with my new job, my day to day routine varies so much, and i have so much choice - i can choose to go and do some hard physical work (like on the farm or in the gardens) or i can take it easy. if i'm doing hard work, my bs levels drop (duh). with MDIs, this equals hypos. so if i had a pump, i could manage it better.

guh. just want things to get moving re pump thing. i'm contemplating moving from Selly Oak (South Birmingham PCT) to Gloucester (Gloucestershire PCT) if that will get me a pump quicker (or even get me a bloody look in).

i'm also really anxious that Selly Oak seem to have lost my medical file (it's been missing for the past 2 appts) and that will hold me up, in that they will have to take my word for everything and won't have my full diabetes history.]]

double southern comfort and diet lemonade, no ice, please barman.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> i want a pump. wahhhh



me toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Shiv, lets gang up on our respective hospitals! Weapons of choice? Mattock, mattock or mattock?


----------



## Steff

Viki said:


> I know!! How do people live together when they actually have to talk to eachother!!  lol



lol nevermind a convo was averted , 

im off for bit now catch u all later x


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki no need to appologise it's all good fun. Enjoy the real thing What's your flavour?

Steff You can still not talk with the tv off!! 

Lou, night in? Was George busy again!? Next you'll be having a weekend at the weekend! You got crimbo off this year?


----------



## Viki

God what is it with useless diabetes "professionals" at the moment??

Maybe they all have a bit of a melt down at xmas??

Sounds like you and Sam both have really strong cases for pumps, just need a decent medical bod to back you up! Theyre out there . . . somewhere!


----------



## shiv

i vote we somehow make a double mattock or a hybrid mattock and then go full force.

i think i will just go in and state why i want a pump, why i meet the criteria, and ask what they will do to help me. and i'm willing to throw the 'family' word in there if i need to.


----------



## rossi_mac

shiv said:


> general blues. ...
> 
> i'm contemplating moving from Selly Oak (South Birmingham PCT) to Gloucester (Gloucestershire PCT) if that will get me a pump quicker (or even get me a bloody look in).
> 
> double southern comfort and diet lemonade, no ice, please barman.



In here a double is a single and a single is a dash so a large large or just a large?

Is there any way you can find out what the two PCT's are like in terms of dishing out the pumping thingys??

hope you perk up soon.

How were the betroots??


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> Viki no need to appologise it's all good fun. Enjoy the real thing What's your flavour?
> ?



Nice Pinot Grigio hits the spot with me! yummy!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> i vote we somehow make a double mattock or a hybrid mattock and then go full force.
> 
> i think i will just go in and state why i want a pump, why i meet the criteria, and ask what they will do to help me. and i'm willing to throw the 'family' word in there if i need to.



i used the 'f' word......unfortunately for me greasy blonde haired bimbo turned her nose up. HAHAHAHA

DOUBLE ENDED MATTOCK?????????







imagine it...but with TWO ENDS


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Nice Pinot Grigio hits the spot with me! yummy!



good choice.

I'm polishing the mulled wine bottle first then hitting a nice (i.e. not bought by me!) Shiraz


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> In here a double is a single and a single is a dash so a large large or just a large?
> 
> Is there any way you can find out what the two PCT's are like in terms of dishing out the pumping thingys??
> 
> hope you perk up soon.
> 
> How were the betroots??



lol. beetroots are okay - we are using them in everything!

Adrienne recommened emailing a guy and asking about how the two compare, which i will do. i have no way of knowing if gloucester are going to be more beneficial.

ugh. i feel so lost in the middle!


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> i used the 'f' word......unfortunately for me greasy blonde haired bimbo turned her nose up. HAHAHAHA
> 
> DOUBLE ENDED MATTOCK?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine it...but with TWO ENDS



I got one of those in me shed well handy!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> I got one of those in me shed well handy!!



ace aren't they? *evil face*


----------



## Viki

shiv said:


> lol. beetroots are okay - we are using them in everything!
> 
> Adrienne recommened emailing a guy and asking about how the two compare, which i will do. i have no way of knowing if gloucester are going to be more beneficial.
> 
> ugh. i feel so lost in the middle!



Nothing wrong with shopping around these days. Im still amazed at the difference in treatment i get at the three hospitals ive been under. You can always go back at the end of the day.




rossi_mac said:


> good choice.
> 
> I'm polishing the mulled wine bottle first then hitting a nice (i.e. not bought by me!) Shiraz



Cant do mulled wine myself, makes me sleepy!! Got to be white and straight from the fridge! Or straight from the walk home in this weather!


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> ace aren't they? *evil face*



Sam, are we seeing an insight into your archeology obsession . . . just looking for new anti-diabetes-doc weapon ideas????


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> Sam, are we seeing an insight into your archeology obsession . . . just looking for new anti-diabetes-doc weapon ideas????



MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA

I think you got me there  I did think about using a trowel...but its too small. Its blunt, so it would hurt more... a shovel to the face might work well too? But mattocks work well if REALLY angry

OH MY GOD

I am a psycho......


----------



## Freddie99

Viki said:


> Ah maybe you reduced a bit much?



Only by two units.


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> Shiv, lets gang up on our respective hospitals! Weapons of choice? Mattock, mattock or mattock?



Chuck Norris feels that brass knuckles should be allowed in the fight to cure diabetes.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Chuck Norris feels that brass knuckles should be allowed in the fight to cure diabetes.



but mattocks are bigger...and heavier... *evil grin*


----------



## Sugarbum

Im treating myself to a night in on full whack heating too! Fabulous! I want it to snow more, proper stuff!

Yeah Rossi- Christmas off! What a result! 

Is that your cat???


----------



## Freddie99

Viki said:


> Sounds like you and Sam both have really strong cases for pumps, just need a decent medical bod to back you up! Theyre out there . . . somewhere!



I know my team in Eastbourne are bloody brilliant. They're even trying to get me funding for a CGM as well as my pump. They let me choose which pump and are very supportive of me. I have a great team. Dr Bending and Dr Lipscomb are wonderful. A great pair of hugely down to earth people who make your care fit you. Can you spot that I'm plugging my team? Hehehe...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ew...cut on my thumb from where i sliced it open on a bit of flint the other day is looking a bit manky...and hurts. I cleaned it and covered it but ew...seriously ew....


----------



## shiv

my arm hurts so much. i saw the nurse today at my dr's surgery and she was like, okay, you haven't had your jabs, take off your jumper! *stab stab* and there you go, i had my seasonal and swine flu jabs.

my seasonal arm (ha) is okay but the swine flu one is ACHING.


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> but mattocks are bigger...and heavier... *evil grin*



Can I have a khukri then if we're going after bad endos and bad DSN's? That or I'll bring along one of my golf clubs. My No 1 iron needs a work out...


----------



## Viki

Tom Hreben said:


> Can I have a khukri then if we're going after bad endos and bad DSN's? That or I'll bring along one of my golf clubs. My No 1 iron needs a work out...



I dont know who worries me more, Sam or Tom!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Can I have a khukri then if we're going after bad endos and bad DSN's? That or I'll bring along one of my golf clubs. My No 1 iron needs a work out...



*Let's do it!!!!!!!!*

Let me just put my ass kicking gloves on!


----------



## shiv

lol.

my next appointment is on jan 6th at selly oak hospital. you guys want to come and help me in my quest for a pump?! bring all the weaponry you desire...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> I dont know who worries me more, Sam or Tom!!!



I'm sweet and innocent really............


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> lol.
> 
> my next appointment is on jan 6th at selly oak hospital. you guys want to come and help me in my quest for a pump?! bring all the weaponry you desire...



mattock
flat shovel
long handled shovel
spade
extra pointy trowel
double ended lightsaber...


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> I'm sweet and innocent really............


...
...
...



salmonpuff said:


> mattock
> flat shovel
> long handled shovel
> spade
> extra pointy trowel
> double ended lightsaber...



... OR NOT!!


----------



## Freddie99

Viki said:


> I dont know who worries me more, Sam or Tom!!!



I'm not too bad in reality lol! I've only killed two of my flatmates so far...


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> lol.
> 
> my next appointment is on jan 6th at selly oak hospital. you guys want to come and help me in my quest for a pump?! bring all the weaponry you desire...



I'm sure I could lend a hand in destroying the Brummies. I'm sure freeing up a few more beds for wounded troops would be a good thing...

Here's what I'm bringing:

Anything from a uni micriobiology lab, I swear we produce more potent stuff than Porton Down ever did.
Khukri
Sebastien Chabal
Five litres of wife beater with the appropriate attire. 
Golf clubs
Cricket bat
Axe
Steel toe capped boots
Chuck Norris
Brass knuckels
A pint glass with a keg of Heineken for half time refreshments.


----------



## Viki

Tom Hreben said:


> I'm sure I could lend a hand in destroying the Brummies. I'm sure freeing up a few more beds for wounded troops would be a good thing...
> 
> Here's what I'm bringing:
> 
> Anything from a uni micriobiology lab, I swear we produce more potent stuff than Porton Down ever did.
> Khukri
> Sebastien Chabal
> Five litres of wife beater with the appropriate attire.
> Golf clubs
> Cricket bat
> Axe
> Steel toe capped boots
> Chuck Norris
> Brass knuckels
> A pint glass with a keg of Heineken for half time refreshments.



It was all rather manly until you got to the Heineken . . .


----------



## Freddie99

Viki said:


> It was all rather manly until you got to the Heineken . . .



Trust me, I'm sure I can find a use for the five litre keg other than drinking it...

Can I bring a scouser who's just had the dole taken away from him? I'll trick him into thinking we're going to the dole office. That shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Im treating myself to a night in on full whack heating too! Fabulous! I want it to snow more, proper stuff!
> 
> Yeah Rossi- Christmas off! What a result!
> 
> Is that your cat???



Yeah first born Max bit of a softie in some ways in others like  a dog!

Right just found out the rouge is all mine! Wifey is on the Gin! Right off to mimic gordon ramsey in the kitchen lets see what comes out!!

keep the drink flowing peeps


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh god...

my latest post at shoot up got some bad reviews from someone on facebook...getting all up in my face because (despite the fact I did ask the builders if it was ok at the start of the contract) I didn't have the 'COMMON COURTESY TO ASK IF IT WAS OK!'

Wow. Just wow. I'm sorry, but when some IDIOT like the guy I wrote about starts shooting the odds at me for doing something I have to do to LIVE then I will rant. I'm not about to hide away in a corner because of some snotty bitch on facebook or at work

ANGRY!


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> keep the drink flowing peeps



No danger of that not happening!


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> oh god...
> 
> my latest post at shoot up got some bad reviews from someone on facebook...getting all up in my face because (despite the fact I did ask the builders if it was ok at the start of the contract) I didn't have the 'COMMON COURTESY TO ASK IF IT WAS OK!'
> 
> Wow. Just wow. I'm sorry, but when some IDIOT like the guy I wrote about starts shooting the odds at me for doing something I have to do to LIVE then I will rant. I'm not about to hide away in a corner because of some snotty bitch on facebook or at work
> 
> ANGRY!



I thought it was a great post, no one puts Sam in the corner


----------



## rachelha

Yeah just won a great dress on ebay for not many pennies.


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> oh god...
> 
> my latest post at shoot up got some bad reviews from someone on facebook...getting all up in my face because (despite the fact I did ask the builders if it was ok at the start of the contract) I didn't have the 'COMMON COURTESY TO ASK IF IT WAS OK!'
> 
> Wow. Just wow. I'm sorry, but when some IDIOT like the guy I wrote about starts shooting the odds at me for doing something I have to do to LIVE then I will rant. I'm not about to hide away in a corner because of some snotty bitch on facebook or at work
> 
> ANGRY!



I tried to read it but its gone! Did you delete?
Idiots! I wish there was a way for people to have Ds for just one day, opinions would soon change!


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> No danger of that not happening!



Good to hear I've only just had first sip just now! Not good, well it is good but why has it taken me so long to have a drink! I'll have to be up late to make sure I get the right number of hours in for the week!


----------



## rossi_mac

rachelha said:


> Yeah just won a great dress on ebay for not many pennies.



Woop Woo last thing I bought appeared in 2days! And it was my beloved bellows soon to be wrapped as a crimbo pressie!!


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> Good to hear I've only just had first sip just now! Not good, well it is good but why has it taken me so long to have a drink! I'll have to be up late to make sure I get the right number of hours in for the week!



Loving your commitment!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> I tried to read it but its gone! Did you delete?
> Idiots! I wish there was a way for people to have Ds for just one day, opinions would soon change!



Yeah, i sort of had to. It was getting really silly. Basically this person was having a go at me for writing that article and saying i should have had the common courtesy to ask blah blah, despite the fact i have asked and they were all apparently ok with it blah. 

It gets me so bloody angry


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> Yeah, i sort of had to. It was getting really silly. Basically this person was having a go at me for writing that article and saying i should have had the common courtesy to ask blah blah, despite the fact i have asked and they were all apparently ok with it blah.
> 
> It gets me so bloody angry



sounds like it would have got the rest of us angry too. Idiot.

Dont let it stop your writing, those of us in the know appreciate it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Viki said:


> sounds like it would have got the rest of us angry too. Idiot.
> 
> Dont let it stop your writing, those of us in the know appreciate it!





ooooh there will be much more ole fashioned rants coming your way sooooooon  I absolutely love writing for shoot up!!!!


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> ooooh there will be much more ole fashioned rants coming your way sooooooon  I absolutely love writing for shoot up!!!!



Tim has asked me to do a day in a life post for shoot up.  Writing is definitely not my forte I am not sure about it.  I am not sure what I would do either, if it was about how I felt about things for a day I think I might be carted off by a white van.


----------



## Steff

evening guys xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Tim has asked me to do a day in a life post for shoot up.  Writing is definitely not my forte I am not sure about it.  I am not sure what I would do either, if it was about how I felt about things for a day I think I might be carted off by a white van.



oooooh yeah! The diabetic days thing! Did Tim send you the writing guidelines thing?


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> oooooh yeah! The diabetic days thing! Did Tim send you the writing guidelines thing?



Yes I have the guidelines, I have never written on a blog etc before it is a bit scary.  I think the last time I really wrote anything (apart from complaint letters to the PCT) was back at school


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Yes I have the guidelines, I have never written on a blog etc before it is a bit scary.  I think the last time I really wrote anything (apart from complaint letters to the PCT) was back at school



just relax before you start writing, and write whatever comes to mind  If you want any help or guideance with it then let me know and drop me a pm


----------



## rossi_mac

rachelha said:


> Tim has asked me to do a day in a life post for shoot up.  Writing is definitely not my forte I am not sure about it.  I am not sure what I would do either, if it was about how I felt about things for a day I think I might be carted off by a white van.



I know what you mean there they'd throw the key away, straight jacket and all that.

Rule 74 in rossi's guide to (a) life (?)

74) Never chat to someone whilst lying on a coach if they're behind a desk.


----------



## Viki

Geez its quiet in hear on a Friday!!


----------



## Steff

can i just say i got a right fright earlier my son came into the bedroom while i was watching eastenders with a halloween mask on and jumped me pmsll


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Geez its quiet in hear on a Friday!!



Could be a few on crimbo drinkies etc, unlike me I have no life!! Did have an offer but been a crazy week and rouge infront of fire won!



steff09 said:


> can i just say i got a right fright earlier my son came into the bedroom while i was watching eastenders with a halloween mask on and jumped me pmsll



that would probably make me jump outta mi skin too Steff, tell him he's a bit early for halloween!


Evening crew who's aboot?? 
Been listening to madame gaga loving some of the lyrics! not sure I could listen to it every night but not bad! Doves Kingdom of rust rocks though!! Love those guys


----------



## Steff

evening rossi im jus heading off so catch you 2moz maybe 

nghts all xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> evening rossi im jus heading off so catch you 2moz maybe
> 
> nghts all xxx



Okies heading to folks the morrow so if not, next week stay safe girl


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Okies heading to folks the morrow so if not, next week stay safe girl



okies rossi hae a lovely xmas with family xx tc


----------



## Sugarbum

Night all, sleep snug!

Hopefully we will wake up and see a blanket of snow over the ground all festive!

xXx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

almost time for beds for me too


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Night all, sleep snug!
> 
> Hopefully we will wake up and see a blanket of snow over the ground all festive!
> 
> xXx



If it's really thick and trecharous (sp?) I won't be able to go and see ma & pa!! What will I do!! (Now doing snow dance in front of fire!!)


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone, no snow here for s just ice x x x


----------



## rossi_mac

Looks safe enough to drive to I'll be off to me ma's gaff for some turkey and all that!

We're now online with out Milkman Ron! And ordered some egss for our return! Why is that so exciting! I must get out more!

Hope all safe and well, and warmer than us!! Need new windows with no holes in brrr! mind you I could just get dressed!!


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> Looks safe enough to drive to I'll be off to me ma's gaff for some turkey and all that!
> 
> We're now online with out Milkman Ron! And ordered some egss for our return! Why is that so exciting! I must get out more!
> 
> Hope all safe and well, and warmer than us!! Need new windows with no holes in brrr! mind you I could just get dressed!!



Rossi- that is definately one of your most disturbing posts! YES get out more!!!! Drive carefully today!

Morning all......bliss, it is the weekend!

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i might take a wander up the library later on  we're having chinese for dinner tonight yuuuuum. However, FOOT OWIES. Stupid cold *grumble*


----------



## rachelha

Loads of snow falling, just as i was thinking of heading into town.  Maybe I will just hole up with my incredibly hungover OH for the day


----------



## Steff

aww we have no snow today hd enuff me thinks last 48 hours lol, ive been into W came home and o/h in bed now , sons at neighbours playing with there dog lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

mmm lunch is almost done, just munching on an apple. Feets seen ok now theyre warmer - 2 pairs of socks 

plan for this afternoon - library! Then home for housework boo. Washing is already in.


----------



## rachelha

O/H STILL in bed with hangover, coffee with friend cancelled due to snow,  bored now


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> O/H STILL in bed with hangover, coffee with friend cancelled due to snow,  bored now



my m8 in shetlands said she had to cancel her night out coz she snowed in


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> my m8 in shetlands said she had to cancel her night out coz she snowed in


 do people go out in the shetlands????

evening all ....snow still on ground in the trees and my car, we measured it 6 inches!! its just frozen from yesterday! very icy as no side roads are gritted.
Just brought myself aTURQUOISE[/COLOR] blind to go with the YELLOW walls heehee glad you O/H hasnt got his hangover in my house rachel!!


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> Just brought myself aTURQUOISE[/COLOR] blind to go with the YELLOW walls heehee glad you O/H hasnt got his hangover in my house rachel!!



Heehee I think that would finish him off.  I cant really complain he has looked after me a couple of times after my works nights out


----------



## Steff

right shall say godnight as wont be bk in 2night , guna get tea on then have dvd box set of clint eastwood to get thru xxx


----------



## am64

ohhh now i do like clint eastwood...have fun cuz xx


----------



## Steff

beats wat he watching, darts on for 13 days on sky. grr


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Heehee I think that would finish him off.  I cant really complain he has looked after me a couple of times after my works nights out



share and share alike and all that jazz!! got to get a new kettle...can ya get RED ones
also if i keep my fingers crossed a dishwasher ! but plain white i supose


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> share and share alike and all that jazz!! got to get a new kettle...can ya get RED ones
> also if i keep my fingers crossed a dishwasher ! but plain white i supose



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elgento-Lit...r_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1261248196&sr=8-7

Red Kettle!

http://www.jualdomestics.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1920

Red Dishwasher!!!  I want one


----------



## am64

drooldroooldrooooool wow lovely RED dishwasher ....but ?240 more than a Becko im after !!! HeeeHeeee Bycle paint? car spray ummmmmm
good kettle tho hubby got his eye on tesocs basics...again car spray whould it work??


----------



## HelenP

Profitable night for me - was booked to work til 11.0, but was home by 8.45 with full pay in hand.  yippee!!  And Double yippee, cos I think at 11.0 pm I would've had to have scraped the car windscreen as well.  

I missed X Factor tonight   (As in, I wish it was on, not as in it was on but I didn't watch it, cos I know it wasn't on....doh YOU know what I mean !!)

xx


----------



## Steff

well helloo all had clint on for last 2 hrs, decided i needed my fix haha xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

about to settle down and try and get through Azincourt. I'm really loving it, they're finally about to start that epic battle - YAY ENGLISH ARCHERS FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've got my history geek on. I adore bernard cornwell's novels. 

I really want to rewatch the devil's whore too!


----------



## Steff

G'night all catch u 2mro im away out for meal with father in law and gang , pressie will be exchanged as we dnt see him again til jan i think a bottle of jonny walker will go down a treat for him lol . 

nights xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

GODDAMN CHINESE HAS MADE ME 16.4


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> GODDAMN CHINESE HAS MADE ME 16.4



Mine made me 17.1 -should have known having a fried rice dish was a bad move


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Mine made me 17.1 -should have known having a fried rice dish was a bad move



 stupid goddamn chinese is stupid. I got it right last time...this time the diabetes fairy hates me. Lame. The bad thing is, I am utterly STARVING! Yet dare not eat anything

LAME

Ah well, just finished Azincourt - bloody BRILLIANT book. About to start a new one set in 1832 about a composer and pianist. Awesomesauce


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> stupid goddamn chinese is stupid. I got it right last time...this time the diabetes fairy hates me. Lame. The bad thing is, I am utterly STARVING! Yet dare not eat anything
> 
> LAME
> 
> Ah well, just finished Azincourt - bloody BRILLIANT book. About to start a new one set in 1832 about a composer and pianist. Awesomesauce



up to 18.6 now - will avoid singapore fried rice in the future - it was not even that nice.


----------



## Steff

good morning all, how are things hope rachel and sams levels came down overnight x


----------



## ypauly

Didn't realise fried rice was bad had it last night too


----------



## Steff

I stick to tilda basmati rice and as not a big lover of chinese food i am ok, but they was once i had beef chow mein and it shot me up to 15.7


----------



## HelenP

My sister lives about 8 miles away from me in Surrey, and she's had more snow!!  We've got sunshine.  boooooooooo.

Taking son to Camden Market today.  I love going there, but never been on a Sunday before, I guess it's gonna be mobbed!!  If I don't make it back, it's been nice knowing you all !! 

xx


----------



## Steff

lmaoo have gd day helen , my dad and unc where snowed in yesterday they usually go to a club on saturdays where they have tribute bands on but taxis where off the road and buses had all been put off road x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

its my so called friends wedding today. I would have thougth yaknow, that the invite would have arrived at least by courier by now

nevermind


----------



## rachelha

steff09 said:


> good morning all, how are things hope rachel and sams levels came down overnight x



4.8 this morning


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> good morning all, how are things hope rachel and sams levels came down overnight x



4.1 for me


----------



## Steff

hya guys had lovely day with da in law had a nice chilli with natchos and a friut cocktail for desert, i tryed soda water wth lime and i liked it , im away out 2night o/h says as its xmas we can join him down the club, he only lets me out at xmas u see x


----------



## katie

I reeeaally felt like a pint earlier, but no one was available for a pub visit.  Think i'll treat myself to a can of Diet Coke.  

Hope everyone is well.

Lou and Becky, hope you are surviving without your boiler   We went for a couple of weeks without ours last winter and I don't cope very well with the cold!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

headache. Getting hacked off with the feets. Just written an epic blog post. Col etc etc etc


----------



## katie

what is this weird song in the charts???

No wonder I never listen to the radio.


----------



## rachelha

RATM no. 1 !!!!!  and my friend had a little girl this morning -a v v good day


----------



## am64

ahhhh nice stuff champagne again rachel !


----------



## katie

im having a hot chocolate with a shot of Baileys in celebration. 

Although I just heard that Brittany Murphy has died and I really like her films, so that's made the day less cool


----------



## Sugarbum

Rage are number 1! Hillarious!

Oi oi Katie! How was the Winter wonderland at the weekend? x


----------



## katie

I know amazing 

It was great fun thanks Lou   I had hot chocolate with baileys as my first drink (that's what just gave me the idea to have some more) and then had a litre of beer hehe! Had some kind of german donut things for lunch, looked around and then went to Camden Town! Goodtimes.  When I got home and looked at my feet they were twice their usual size... it was quite amusing and I had a red face because of the cold.  It's still red 

Good weekend?


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> and then went to Camden Town!



I was in Camden this afternoon too!  Spent ?63 on son, ?4.87 on me.  No wonder he'd rather go with me than his mates, lol.

xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> I was in Camden this afternoon too!  Spent ?63 on son, ?4.87 on me.  No wonder he'd rather go with me than his mates, lol.
> 
> xx



hehe, I love Camden - could spend so much there! I bought a new wooly hat because I lost mine the other day 

I wish you were my mum


----------



## Sugarbum

katie said:


> hehe, I love Camden - could spend so much there! I bought a new wooly hat because I lost mine the other day
> 
> I wish you were my mum




Id vote for you too HelenP!

Yeah good weekend thanks Katie. Im heading to Winterwonderland again myself on tuesday afternoon!

Love it!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Id vote for you too HelenP!
> 
> Yeah good weekend thanks Katie. Im heading to Winterwonderland again myself on tuesday afternoon!
> 
> Love it!



woo! mulled wine ftw. i spent so much money and not even sure what on?! must have just been food and alcohol


----------



## Sugarbum

Glad you tried the hot choclate with baileys! Excellent!

Not nearly enough baileys though.....

I hadnt had hot chocolate since before diabetes, I could reintroduce it after that!

Dirty dancing on 5 at 9pm. Woop!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Glad you tried the hot choclate with baileys! Excellent!
> 
> Not nearly enough baileys though.....
> 
> I hadnt had hot chocolate since before diabetes, I could reintroduce it after that!
> 
> Dirty dancing on 5 at 9pm. Woop!



really? how long have you been Diabetic?

The woman seemed to put a VERY generous shot in my hot chocolate so i was pretty happy 

omg I can't believe it isn't even 9 yet, im so tired. wonder if I can get them to let me turn the tv over...


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> hehe, I love Camden - could spend so much there!



Me too - if I was about 30 years younger!  I love all the fashions there, but sadly they're not for me, lol.  

xx


----------



## Freddie99

Argh bloody winter. The damn thing has brought about a cough and I've been coughing up my lungs in time to a song this evening. Bloody typical lol. This is the song for those bold enough to try:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZiLKwTuvks

Tom


----------



## Steff

nights all xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening late crew, all good I hope, I'm just finishing a bottle off before I head off!


----------



## Steff

good morning all arghh lad off now for xmas and im still up at 7 lol, have a gd monday all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff,

We've had no heating or hot water since Saturday. Poor little fan heater going flat out.

Waiting in for the gas board man to come and repair the boiler.


----------



## Steff

ouch your joking tez thats mad i know sacredheart had no boiler for a while yesterday, hope they get there soon xx


----------



## falcon123

Afternioon All, Got myself snowed in so been off the air. I have not had Internet access at home for a few years and tend to use free wi-fi (wirh my Linux netbook), libraries and work (outside working hours). Now catching up. Need a virtual "mulled wine" - the proper stuff not the 5.5% pre-made stuff sold by some pubs!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Afternoon. Am on lunch at the office, finds washing. Had some nice bits of roman mortaria which wouldf have held oil or fish sauce. Leaving at 3ish for a docs appt to discuss foot pill options, then to get food for mine and matts early xmas dinner tomorrow evening. Were both going to our respective parentals on weds so present swopping must be had! And typing this on my phone is haaaaard!


----------



## Sugarbum

Man, Im on the ITN news tonight probably looking like a complete plonker. Anyone got any anti-plonker tablets?

Sigh....


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Man, Im on the ITN news tonight probably looking like a complete plonker. Anyone got any anti-plonker tablets?
> 
> Sigh....



I'm going to be at work  Wish I had sky+ lol.  Maybe it will be on itv player?


----------



## rachelha

Sugarbum said:


> Man, Im on the ITN news tonight probably looking like a complete plonker. Anyone got any anti-plonker tablets?
> 
> Sigh....



Cool - are you being interviewed about something?


----------



## Steff

hya all hows everyone xxx


----------



## am64

hi all back in the warm again and its snowing some more!!! last lot hasn't melted, heres hoping we get to wales 2morrow!!

sugarbum why are you on the news not been caught stalking GM again?


----------



## Steff

well snow has started again here about an hour ago, but luckily it had rained first so it aint lying , 

yes i will watch out for you lou x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> well snow has started again here about an hour ago, but luckily it had rained first so it aint lying ,
> 
> yes i will watch out for you lou x



just pm you!! newcastle is sposed to get quite a bit !!! Anyone in south wales??? hows the weather!


----------



## am64

off to wrap stepson pressies and its his birthday on wednesday aswell but he not comming to wales  so we'll miss him xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all, hope you all well, and in high spirit!

Is there gonna be white stuff in the NE on crimbo! I hope I can drive up there without skating up the M1!!

Radio just said 4 days of shopping left! Dam need to buy wifey something other than a couple of CD's and the dress she bought herself!!

Seeing new "D" team day after tomorrow! Bit nervous, hope they're good people, feeling a little brassed off with it all at the mo! Might have to hit the drink then, barman I'll have me usual! I forgotten what it is so anything will do!


----------



## Steff

did u go to folks rossi?  and yer they is is that wer mum and dad are??


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> did u go to folks rossi?  and yer they is is that wer mum and dad are??



Yes thanks Steff a good time was had by all even me!! Is your lad looking forward to crimbo, or is that a stupid q??


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Yes thanks Steff a good time was had by all even me!! Is your lad looking forward to crimbo, or is that a stupid q??



glad u had gd time, 
he been looking 4ward to it dince oct lol, we just hope his nan gets here ok on 27th.


----------



## sofaraway

Hey guys, haven't dropped into this thread for a while, how is everyone?


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Hey guys, haven't dropped into this thread for a while, how is everyone?



great thx nikki you ? , have you been able to get in touch with the exemption card peeps?  x


----------



## sofaraway

I did thanks Steff, they will send me a new one out. It's snowing here, i like snow but only if I don't have to travel to work.
Feeling a bit down today as found out that first psychology appointment avaliable is in March having been refered in beginning of November


----------



## am64

coo thats tough sofaraway march??? it'll be spring by then!


----------



## sofaraway

I'll either feel better by then or be too ill for them to be able to help me! Maybe thats what they hope lol 

snowing with you Am? It is here and I know we aren't far apart


----------



## am64

sofaraway said:


> I'll either feel better by then or be too ill for them to be able to help me! Maybe thats what they hope lol
> 
> snowing with you Am? It is here and I know we aren't far apart



yep its been snowing since 3 getting well thick and all the siily drivers in their porches 4x4s and lambogines are sliding all over the place!


----------



## Steff

wooo well t is now lying the snow and i got to get to argos arghhhhhhh


----------



## rossi_mac

The snow is supposed to be settling in london now, wifey is on train from reading and it's not moving, been thick over there, just checked live timings and my trains are running with 40mins delays!! Lets hope I can get home, cos there's wood coal and wine there!!


----------



## am64

good luck rossi...you might need it...are you near the sttion at the other end? sending you a virtual hot choco and brandy ....


----------



## Steff

catch u all later guna catch 5.45 bus 

x
x


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers large slug of brandy please! yeah near station only half a click if the train gets there. wife has been chucked of 1 train and moved onto another which will get her to where I am so we may have to get a taxi not sure! Anyway gonna head now and hope for the best! catch you all later!!


----------



## sofaraway

Hope you get home ok Rossi


----------



## Tezzz

Gas board man has been! Circuit board was faulty.

We have heat and hot water. Oh what joy.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Gas board man has been! Circuit board was faulty.
> 
> We have heat and hot water. Oh what joy.



hi tez glad its sorted !!


----------



## Steff

ooooh well thats a waste of 25 mins, the bus cant get moving around here so im back home grrr

guna do tea now and have a stiff drink of milk lol xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all its snowing up here


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all,

Just in- was on the news on "London Tonight" but cant find it on itv player and silly sis didnt record London ITV, but southern instead ;(

Ho-hum......


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers all, I'm home! seeing as it's an hourly service and only 8 mins on the train, I waited an hour and a half yet I didn't get a train I got taxi, wifey not impressed but I say hey ho! Fire lite now so all good! Hope eveyone else safe! 

Rossi


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just in- was on the news on "London Tonight" but cant find it on itv player and silly sis didnt record London ITV, but southern instead ;(
> 
> Ho-hum......



I have no idea but I got a feeling they don't put news programes on iplayer things! Maybe someone will put you on utube and you'll be an internet sensation!!!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just in- was on the news on "London Tonight" but cant find it on itv player and silly sis didnt record London ITV, but southern instead ;(
> 
> Ho-hum......



lou wat story was it ??


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> I have no idea but I got a feeling they don't put news programes on iplayer things! Maybe someone will put you on utube and you'll be an internet sensation!!!



I'm already an internet sensation dear! 

They have 3 other articles from the news programe on itv player, but not ours. I guess because it was live and not a feature as such.



steff09 said:


> lou wat story was it ??



My boss is in Afghanistan and it was a live link. Because you cant film in prison we were outside in the snow, with our most notorious wing in the background- when we went on they all started shouting. watching it on their TVs and Id love to see it! We had ear peices in to hear our boss in Camp Bastion and I couldnt hear what the lads were shouting......oh well. Im sure it will be the talk of the day tomorrow on the inside!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> I'm already an internet sensation dear!
> 
> They have 3 other articles from the news programe on itv player, but not ours. I guess because it was live and not a feature as such.
> 
> 
> 
> My boss is in Afghanistan and it was a live link. Because you cant film in prison we were outside in the snow, with our most notorious wing in the background- when we went on they all started shouting. watching it on their TVs and Id love to see it! We had ear peices in to hear our boss in Camp Bastion and I couldnt hear what the lads were shouting......oh well. Im sure it will be the talk of the day tomorrow on the inside!



ooh wow well fame eh lou lol


----------



## sofaraway

I saw it, you looked bloody freezing!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> I'm already an internet sensation dear!



I know!! But I thought it was a secret!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

feeling really fed up


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Sam sorry to hear that have you tried some cheese? Always perks me up


----------



## am64

wassup sam?
rossi glad you are back ...is your wifey too...saw the chaos in reading on TV


----------



## Steff

glad your back ok rossi , my m8 said it took her 2 hrs to drive 2 miles


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah we met up and both gave up on trains for taxi together! Cheers. You warm indoors I hopes. Is Wales looking possible?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

things just getting me down atm

the diabetes, the feets, the fact I'm going away on wednesday without matt and spending christmas away from him, the fact I could be loosing my job on weds........

In all though, the whole feets situation. It's really getting to me this evening  

Cheese? I'm not sure if we have any lol. I could do with a cuppa though


----------



## Sugarbum

sofaraway said:


> I saw it, you looked bloody freezing!




Yay!

Rossi you have morphed again?


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Yay!
> 
> Rossi you have morphed again?



lou wer u in a line of 4, 2 guys and 2 glas , in black and u had no gloves but lady next to u did ,


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Yay!
> 
> Rossi you have morphed again?



yeah been meaning to ask rossi what was the last one...a china penguin???

Wales is still on...if we can get down the M4


----------



## Steff

right away to wach crimewatch bk laters xx


----------



## Sugarbum

steff09 said:


> lou wer u in a line of 4, 2 guys and 2 glas , in black and u had no gloves but lady next to u did ,



Yeah that was me in the middle! Fudging freezing it was!

You are brave watchign crimewatch steff, I cant watch it very often because it scares me


----------



## AlisonM

I have the fancy on me for a big Irish coffee tonight. Just  the thing to keep the cold out.


----------



## rachelha

AlisonM said:


> I have the fancy on me for a big Irish coffee tonight. Just  the thing to keep the cold out.



Coffee with amaretto, now you have got me thinking


----------



## am64

right well last visit tonight till sunday...well thats if we get there....
happy christmas to all  xxx have fun and thanks for all the support you have given xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> yeah been meaning to ask rossi what was the last one...a china penguin???
> Wales is still on...if we can get down the M4



Enjoy the roadtrip I hope it's uneventful, las one was Max a soft man cat from north of the border, a simpleton! But luvely really



Sugarbum said:


> Rossi you have morphed again?



Back in my original skin, feels better, had a few off days or so, back on track now!



AlisonM said:


> I have the fancy on me for a big Irish coffee tonight. Just  the thing to keep the cold out.



I may join you, well in a big drink that is, Brandy or Whisky decisions!??



am64 said:


> right well last visit tonight till sunday...well thats if we get there....
> happy christmas to all  xxx have fun and thanks for all the support you have given xxx



And to you and your tribe AM, cheers Remember to play safe


----------



## Steff

AM have a gr8 time hope u get there ok xx have a gr8 xmas hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Yeah that was me in the middle! Fudging freezing it was!
> 
> You are brave watchign crimewatch steff, I cant watch it very often because it scares me



It dnt scare me but it does make me cry, espesh when its a parent who has been murdered or sumit and the kids left behind talk x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i think im going to mush some zombies into zombie mush to make myself feel better


----------



## Viki

I wish id eaten virtual chocolate instead of the whole bar i just shoved in my face.

Now do i have virtual wine or actual wine . . . ???


----------



## rossi_mac

hope it works sam, I'm currently crushing the entire population of peanut people-ville, well I'm eating a packet of peanuts.


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> I wish id eaten virtual chocolate instead of the whole bar i just shoved in my face.
> 
> Now do i have virtual wine or actual wine . . . ???



Actual actual actual


----------



## Steff

im currently sat on his fb playing four in a row lol


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> Actual actual actual



Im seriously tempted, but it may not end well!


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Im seriously tempted, but it may not end well!



That's always a possibility!

If you need to be on form the morrow at work then go with the sense talking (not me!) But you've got past Monday and it's not a full week (for most) so go-on have one or two get B to make sure yo only have the one large (make sure it is large) glass, then you'll feel better, booze is actually good for you especially in said situations!


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> That's always a possibility!
> 
> If you need to be on form the morrow at work then go with the sense talking (not me!) But you've got past Monday and it's not a full week (for most) so go-on have one or two get B to make sure yo only have the one large (make sure it is large) glass, then you'll feel better, booze is actually good for you especially in said situations!



ok, my arm hurts from all the twisting 

Mmmmm wine . . . !


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> ok, my arm hurts from all the twisting
> 
> Mmmmm wine . . . !



Good Girl


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> Good Girl



Did you notice the high level of resistance there??!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i made mush of the zombies, got an s rank for the level but jksdkaldjskladlskajdlsa


----------



## rossi_mac

Viki said:


> Did you notice the high level of resistance there??!



Yeah I wish I had that much strength to resist!! Anyway I'moff now, I need to try and be withit the morrow! Wish me luck


----------



## Steff

nighty nights all x x

p.s plzd t see you got sorted today tez r.e heating 


p.p.s am have a safe trip xxxx


----------



## Steff

good morning all well hope everyones good? i have a nasty cough and i think ive caught whatever o/h had grr, but xmas shopping got to be done, seems they was no more snow overnight it just looks like  sheet of glass out there. x


----------



## twinnie

morning all we have had snow over nite the kids school closed {last day today} so i will have a large vodka i will need it today


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all we have had snow over nite the kids school closed {last day today} so i will have a large vodka i will need it today



aww no they missed last day , mine been of since friday hun arghh lol xx


----------



## twinnie

there gave there pressie to the teacher yeserday and the wee man had his party yeserday too so there was nothing on today so we are going to clean their room god help me lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> there gave there pressie to the teacher yeserday and the wee man had his party yeserday too so there was nothing on today so we are going to clean their room god help me lol



aww well thats ok then, away to do last bits of xmas shopping now . laters xx


----------



## twinnie

have fun i am going later on


----------



## am64

guess what........im still here....roads are terrible cant get out of our road and M4 sounds like its a nightmare  and they've closed the severn bridge due to ice falling off the structure!!!...might try again tomorrow!!!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> guess what........im still here....roads are terrible cant get out of our road and M4 sounds like its a nightmare  and they've closed the severn bridge due to ice falling off the structure!!!...might try again tomorrow!!!



ooh noo  Hope things are better for you tomorrow am, goodluck! xx


----------



## am64

hahaa they've closed the 2nd severn bridge aswell falling ice from the superstructure so not going anywhere..heyho going to make the kids play trivial pursuits instead ....


----------



## Steff

aww hi am sorry to hear that wat a bummer, goood ol british wetaher eh sods law last yr we got no snow till feb this year it comes in dec grr


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeah I heard they're were considering closing it, because ice was falling from the "super structure" makes it sound like something else!

But yeah fingers crossed for your next attempt!

Hi Katie you you doing? Got a flight yet?


----------



## Steff

ITS OFFICIAL they is nwo no room under the tree we are starting to use up the living room space now , im doubting if i shud of wrapped a tele and put it under tree but i have now and its to late


----------



## rossi_mac

Sounds good Steff

We put up some decorations last night and had a tidy so feeling much more crimbo-ie now.

Found our tree, it's 8inches tall!! and flashes!


----------



## katie

Hey rossi,  Im good thanks, hows u?

Im taking a break from looking for a flight, i'll restart after xmas   Earning a bit of money to go towards it though, so that's one thing. How the hell are you?

We have no decorations up yet and can't find the feet for the tree


----------



## Steff

lol tis the kids i think that make xmas, lad has been excited since oct lol


im just hearing on news  a guy has froze to death in highlands, and the news at mo is live from severn bridge.


----------



## rossi_mac

took me a while to realise what you meant when you said feet for the tree!

Yeah I'm good thanks, have been a bit low/off par etc not sure why but it's out of the system now so hey ho lets crack on! Actually looking forward to Crimbo and it's not christmas eve so something must be good! 

And just ordered a large ladder so happy days ahead!!

Glad you're getting some work in to save those pennies, do you get many tips?!? Does your pub open all day every day? Found a pub in a nearby village that is on the 12-3, 7-11 shift 6 days a week, and all day sunday! Twice we've trekked over there to find it shut! Not good!


----------



## falcon123

> Found a pub in a nearby village that is on the 12-3, 7-11 shift 6 days a week, and all day sunday! Twice we've trekked over there to find it shut! Not good!



A couple of pubs wound me up like that so have lost my custom. One advertises "open all day every day" and a couple of times I have got there around 5:00 p.m. to find them closed. When I asked why I was told "We open at 6:00!". Another advertises food from 12:00 to 9:00 every day. But depending on the cook's mood they may stop taking food orders at 5:00 or 8:00 p.m., or not bother all day. If they go to the wall there will be no tears from me!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> took me a while to realise what you meant when you said feet for the tree!
> 
> Yeah I'm good thanks, have been a bit low/off par etc not sure why but it's out of the system now so hey ho lets crack on! Actually looking forward to Crimbo and it's not christmas eve so something must be good!
> 
> And just ordered a large ladder so happy days ahead!!
> 
> Glad you're getting some work in to save those pennies, do you get many tips?!? Does your pub open all day every day? Found a pub in a nearby village that is on the 12-3, 7-11 shift 6 days a week, and all day sunday! Twice we've trekked over there to find it shut! Not good!



haha yeah, we lost the feet for the fake tree - ive just found them though woo! Can't be bothered to sort out the branches or dress it though  

Aww glad you are feeling brighter.  I'm quite excited about Christmas too  mostly because both my brothers will be here. (Although i'll probably regret being exited about that after an hour of my big brother patronising me!).

You and your tools Rossi... Hope you get a huge power tool for xmas, cos I think you'd be quite happy with that lol.

Ive only had a couple of small tips, but ive been bought a few drinks which is even better! I should really take the food out more often, more likely to get a tip that way, but i usually carry on behind the bar.

Those are annoying hours!



steff09 said:


> lol tis the kids i think that make xmas, lad has been excited since oct lol
> 
> ...



i'm still a kid steff


----------



## LisaLQ

Anyone else sick of the snow?  We've not been forecast any today, and yet it's chucked it down a few times today, and I'm literally stuck in (was supposed to be vising friends today but cant even walk to the bus stop).


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Anyone else sick of the snow?  We've not been forecast any today, and yet it's chucked it down a few times today, and I'm literally stuck in (was supposed to be vising friends today but cant even walk to the bus stop).



Whereabouts in West Yorks are you Lisa? I'm from Brighouse originally and often pine for the place - snow or no snow!


----------



## katie

No, im not sick of the snow.  Here we haven't even had a flake (well my brother said there were a few last night that turned to rain) and it's just sunny every day. BOO!


----------



## LisaLQ

I'm in beautiful (cough splutter) Keighley.  Well, to be fair, now it's covered in snow it does look a bit better!


----------



## Steff

Well ive a bad head and back and if i see cellotape again i will scream


----------



## am64

the snow on westcommon this morning


----------



## Steff

ver nice am , so are u having to do emergency shop then seen as u thot u wer away or have u food in for xmas day et c etc


----------



## rossi_mac

Certainly is a better view than from a stationary position on the M4!!
hope ou manage to get there tomorrow!

Success! I've been into shops and bought some stuff for wifey! Hurrah
Only once did I think balls to that there's a huge queue! and only once did I look grumpy and say "just browsing"!!

No more office for me this year ! working at home the morrow, so yipee!

Got appointment at new quacks tomorrow hope they don't piss with me! I have no reason to be apprehensive but I am, I guess I've heard so many disturbing stories! Hey ho, maybe I should get shit face tonight and go in stinking of booze!!

Catch you all later, pub calling tonight, but driving so sober


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Certainly is a better view than from a stationary position on the M4!!
> hope ou manage to get there tomorrow!
> 
> Success! I've been into shops and bought some stuff for wifey! Hurrah
> Only once did I think balls to that there's a huge queue! and only once did I look grumpy and say "just browsing"!!
> 
> No more office for me this year ! working at home the morrow, so yipee!
> 
> Got appointment at new quacks tomorrow hope they don't piss with me! I have no reason to be apprehensive but I am, I guess I've heard so many disturbing stories! Hey ho, maybe I should get shit face tonight and go in stinking of booze!!
> 
> Catch you all later, pub calling tonight, but driving so sober



woooo well done rossi so they is a man alive who dnt jus bung his missus a few quid and say buy what you want for xmas luv haha, good luck at docs tomorrow im guessing its diabetes related , safe trip home 2night in car rossi x


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Steff, Yes it is D related! First appoint since moving so here's hoping!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers Steff, Yes it is D related! First appoint since moving so here's hoping!!




Well I guess depending on how tomorrow goes you will be able to form an opiniion wheather or not  you guna be treat any better then you were at old quacks.


----------



## Annimay

Northerner said:


> I'm from Brighouse originally and often pine for the place - snow or no snow!



I worked in Brighouse for about 116 years.  I'm from south Bradford (Wyke originally and now Wibsey)  Plenty of snow and ice around right now.


----------



## Annimay

Ooops that should have been 16 years..   Or maybe I'm older than I look.


----------



## am64

weather back to freezing -5 tonight.....but looking hopeful for wales temp rising out west...aslong as no more ice falling off bridge !!


----------



## Steff

Annimay said:


> I worked in Brighouse for about 116 years.  I'm from south Bradford (Wyke originally and now Wibsey)  Plenty of snow and ice around right now.



wow your looking good eh ,


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> weather back to freezing -5 tonight.....but looking hopeful for wales temp rising out west...aslong as no more ice falling off bridge !!



fingers crossed cuz xxxx


----------



## am64

Annimay said:


> Ooops that should have been 16 years..   Or maybe I'm older than I look.



you been in the pub allday????


----------



## LisaLQ

It's raining here now - hooray, bit of luck the snow'll be gone tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

once agsin its like ice rink, it was just beginnin to dissapear from thurs now this new layer from yest is here grr xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so much left to do  at least the washing up is done. Still have to pack to go to the parents tomorrow 

we had christmas, and dinner and wine. Matt got me a new coat. And angels & demons on blu-ray


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> so much left to do  at least the washing up is done. Still have to pack to go to the parents tomorrow
> 
> we had christmas, and dinner and wine. Matt got me a new coat. And angels & demons on blu-ray



aww thats nice wat u got him sam xx


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> Ooops that should have been 16 years..   Or maybe I'm older than I look.



My dear, it probably felt like 116! Coo! Whereabouts? I might know the place!


----------



## Steff

good evening northe nice to see you 


hows it going ? u all set for xmas


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> good evening northe nice to see you
> 
> 
> hows it going ? u all set for xmas



Hi Steff, it will be fairly straightforward for me - Kate is cooking up a treat, and I will be treating her to the pleasure of my company!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, it will be fairly straightforward for me - Kate is cooking up a treat, and I will be treating her to the pleasure of my company!



by sounds of it you have hit the mulled wine early then lol


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> by sounds of it you have hit the mulled wine early then lol



She's told me to just say 'No comment'...


----------



## Annimay

Northerner said:


> My dear, it probably felt like 116! Coo! Whereabouts? I might know the place!



I worked at the Halifax on Bethel St.  It did feel like I was there over 100 years sdometimes...


----------



## Steff

nighty night all im offski xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> nighty night all im offski xx



nighty night skixxx


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> guess what........im still here....roads are terrible cant get out of our road and M4 sounds like its a nightmare  and they've closed the severn bridge due to ice falling off the structure!!!...might try again tomorrow!!!



Awww, what a shame Ams.

My friend's journey home from Surrey to Cornwall yesterday took FOURTEEN HOURS!!  Usually takes around 5 - 5 and a half!!

My daughter lives in a village just outside of Basingstoke - it's a NIGHTmare down there!!  We're sposed to be going there for Christmas Day, so hopefully over the next couple of days there will be a drastic improvement!!

I'm SOOOO jealous of the people who had to spend the night in John Lewis Store Bed Department cos of the snow!  That's been my DREAM since I was about 5 !!  (To spend the night in a department store, not necessarily just the bed department, lol).

Fingers crossed everybody's weather improves and plans can go ahead.

xx


----------



## am64

ahhh thanks helen going to try to get to wales tommorrow /later today ice permiting!!! if not we stay at home and play instead!! no one nos we here! heheee apart from you lot xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, up on time this morning. Not sure when ill be next on as am off to the parentals tonight. Am taking my lappy with me though hopefully (if i can bring myself to put it through the torture of pain travel at xmas!)

Last day at work today  I hope its a goodun. If the cream makes my feets unowie and unurny then am gunna try and get out onto site for a bit - theres a possibility of some archaeology popping up at tudor house by the new toilet block lol. Though itll likely just be shifting concentre *sigh*

christmas starts at 4pm today. Huzzah. Abit sad about leaving matt for a week or so though  nevermind these things must be done.

Right cant dilly dally. Lots to be done this morning. Breakfast still to do, get my bum ready for work and then finish packing


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## twinnie

i will have a very large voddy i am really p"""ed off  i have losted my wedding ring 
with all the weight i have losted it was really loose and when i was cleaning yeserday it just came off i checked everyway even in the bin the hubby been great he says if i cant find it he will get me another one


----------



## rachelha

Yeah, they are sending us all home from work today at 12, because of the weather, and we don't have to come in tomorrow at all!!!!

Now I just have to hope I can make it down to Penrith. 


Twinnie - hope you ring turns up soon


----------



## twinnie

thanks i really upset about it its the only piece of jewelly i wear


----------



## rossi_mac

Twinnie I know how you feel (well in my way) I lost mine last month took me two weeks to phone the insurance company, I have now had 4 phone calls from different parts of the process, but I have a voucher for it's full value (less my excess payment) and I have gone into shop to order it yesterday and it wil ltake 42 days apparently! I think they need to mine the gold out first!

Hope you feel better about it in good time.

Rossi


----------



## falcon123

twinnie said:


> i will have a very large voddy i am really p"""ed off  i have losted my wedding ring
> with all the weight i have losted it was really loose and when i was cleaning yeserday it just came off i checked everyway even in the bin the hubby been great he says if i cant find it he will get me another one



Sorry to hear about your ring. I know it can be very distressing. My late mother spent her final years in a nursing home and they managed to lose (allegedly) her wedding ring that she had had for over 50 years. They also managed to lose her reading glasses and smash a bespoke piece of pottery she had had made in a craft centre a decade earlier. Together with a few other incidents it occasionally seemed like a "don't care" home!


----------



## Steff

so sorry twinnie hope it turns up soon , these tings have a habit of turning up when you least expect it xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

slightly concerned all this rain will turn to ice in the not too distant future...leaving here about 2pm...train is at 3.10. Not sure how icy it still is out there so gunna take a slow stroll down there.


----------



## am64

hi all .................still in england Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!so daughter making some mulled wine xxxxx


----------



## Steff

awww is that ur last attempt to try and get t wales then cuz??


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> awww is that ur last attempt to try and get t wales then cuz??



yep cos we were due back on sunday......nevermind we try and go for me birthady in Feb instead xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep cos we were due back on sunday......nevermind we try and go for me birthady in Feb instead xxx



i assumed u had gone as not heard from ya in here , xx nevermind u got ur family with u wer ever u r


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> i assumed u had gone as not heard from ya in here , xx nevermind u got ur family with u wer ever u r



umm didnt get up properly till 1pm hahhaa we opened the groose again! then been out walking in the winterwonderland the chilterns have become! went shopping managed to get a couple of braces of pheasents for xmas day! but home now the mulled wine is mulled and very nice xxx


----------



## twinnie

thanks guys the only place i havent look is under the sofa


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks guys the only place i havent look is under the sofa



any joy vickie xx


----------



## twinnie

no my hubby is going to get me a new one


----------



## rossi_mac

Sorry to hear that Twinnie

Evening all, how goes it, last bit of wrapping and packing up here!

god I could do with a session in here and not virtual but gotta drive in the morning, or at least attempt to! So best be a good boy!


----------



## Steff

sorry twinnie, nice hubby u got there hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hey guys, am at the parentals. Things seem rather secluded, and when I tried to talk to mum about my feet it falls on deaf ears. I've had badmouthing about matt already too  I'm not sure what's wrong and I'm keeping out of it tbh. Though, they're all trying to put me off a pump all because my nan has one and has no idea how to use it. Families eh? Shouldn't complain, I don't see them often but when mother thinks tjat sugars of 10 plus are perfect...nevermind, its officially xmas.

We've had chinese for dinner. Yum. But I am not looking forward to sleeping on my own! 

Right, beer and chocolate! Let's get xmas started shall we


----------



## Steff

evening all just had nice chat on fone with my sis her lil gal aint been to well but she finally on mend x


----------



## rossi_mac

Thats good to hear Steff

Evening crew, just out of bath feel very refreshed need to wrap up wifey's presents and decide how early to get up in the morning to heed to the NE! Whats it like with you tonight Steff? Packings a dull sport, counting needles was the best bit!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Thats good to hear Steff
> 
> Evening crew, just out of bath feel very refreshed need to wrap up wifey's presents and decide how early to get up in the morning to heed to the NE! Whats it like with you tonight Steff? Packings a dull sport, counting needles was the best bit!



where abouts you going in NE rossi is that wifes family that live there?
well all i can say is thermals are a must and about 4 layers at night to sleep in and you shud be fine


----------



## Steff

good morning all ope eveeyones well xxxxxxxx 

happy xmas eve


----------



## rossi_mac

S I L is settled in Newcastle like! Just hope we get there, happy days to you all, catch you at some point, remember play safe and spread the love man!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> S I L is settled in Newcastle like! Just hope we get there, happy days to you all, catch you at some point, remember play safe and spread the love man!



hya rossi safe trip okay, and guess see you after xmas x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Hope everyone's OK.

I've just filled the jukebox with some christmas records.

Slade of course, Wizzard, and Sir Cliff's Saviour's Day. Brenda Lee's Rockin around the Christmas tree to name a few.


----------



## Steff

Ho Ho Ho 

Happy Xmas Tez X X  X

Hope U Hav A Gd Xmas X X I Have Slade On 2


----------



## Tezzz

Ho Ho Ho too Steff.

I'm off out for a couple of hours to see a housebound friend.

Laters.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Ho Ho Ho too Steff.
> 
> I'm off out for a couple of hours to see a housebound friend.
> 
> Laters.



best wishes to them tez 

laters x


----------



## am64

got a wisky mac and home until when ever happy times to one and all


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> got a wisky mac and home until when ever happy times to one and all



hey cuz happy xmas eve, been out got the bacon for turkey and fags for o/h and thats me indoors now til sunday


----------



## am64

ive got the stinky cold my daughter and hubby have and a really muzzy head bg are up to 8.1 this am so im retiring with me whisky


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ive got the stinky cold my daughter and hubby have and a really muzzy head bg are up to 8.1 this am so im retiring with me whisky



aye i have a foul coff kills my throat  but got some medicine curtisy of o/h he says thats my xmas pressies

you take it easy there  xx


----------



## Tezzz

Back from visiting. It was manic in Sainsburys. Only went in for some plain butter on the way home. 

Queues everywhere. You would have thought they were going to be shut until the new year or something! 

Now to make the brandy butter for tomorrow...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Back from visiting. It was manic in Sainsburys. Only went in for some plain butter on the way home.
> 
> Queues everywhere. You would have thought they were going to be shut until the new year or something!
> 
> Now to make the brandy butter for tomorrow...



lol tez the place by me is closed today from 3 till tuesday


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all. How are we all today?

Just had a rotten hypo whilst lugging the vacuum cleaner up and down my parents' stairs repeatedly...joys.


----------



## Steff

right guys and dolls im away probs for night now and wont be around 2moz either 

HAVE A GREAT  XMAS XXXX


----------



## shiv

merry chistmas!!!


----------



## rachelha

Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## Northerner

Hohoho! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## ChrisP

Been on the sherry so....


Cerry Mistmas!

Have a great time all.

Chris


----------



## SacredHeart

Indeed! Merry Christmas all x

Just got back from midnight communion. Nothing like the usual affair of mad-cap musical efforts that takes place there every year. Following from last year's 'keyboard that decides to play the demo in the middle of prayers' fiasco, this year we had an incredibly squeaky clarinet and a pianist who really didn't seem to have a clue what was going on. 

Way home was, of course, flipping freezing. Narrowly escaped being mauled by a drunk.

......Ah, good times


----------



## Einstein

Morning All!

Everyone well?


----------



## AlisonM

It's a perfect White Christmas day here, Brilliant sunshine. Hope you're all enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> It's a perfect White Christmas day here, Brilliant sunshine. Hope you're all enjoying yourselves.



Bright sunshine and blue skies here - no snow to be seen! In fact, either the neighbour is having a BBQ or he's ruined dinner judging by the plumes of smoke pouring over the garden fence!


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all!

Weird levels this morning. Went to bed on 4, woke up on 8. Was 10.3 an hour after breakfast, and then 4 an hour later.

What's that all about?!


----------



## Steff

ho ho ho berry kissmass haha

well bgs have been 7.3 so far so goodm dinner due at 2 and son is all over the place , cant see carpet for boxes at mo lol


hope everyones well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

hi all my lot gone for a walk...i ve got a cold and feeling crap goina go back to bed heyho


----------



## twinnie

happy christmas everyone


----------



## shiv

merry christmas all.

we have enough trifle here to feed a small army. anyone want some in the post?


----------



## Steff

right im away to watch royal family gav and stace then bed , we are totally bushed , and i have eaten enuff for the 3 of us haha

hope u all had brill day xxxxxx


----------



## am64

just woken up ...and going back to bed night all xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Merry Christmas all!

I hope you've all had a lovely day. Now to pay for it with high bloods and turkey poisoning!


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope everyones ok, not to many high bgs i hope from yest xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone had a good day yesterday


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hope everyone had a good day yesterday



hi twinnie yes hun did you have gd xmas ?


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> hi twinnie yes hun did you have gd xmas ?



yeah it was great the kids were so excited the were ruined lol


----------



## Sugarbum

twinnie said:


> yeah it was great the kids were so excited the were ruined lol



Hello everyone and I hope you had a Happy Christmas!

Just a quick line as I am at my mums and not attached to my own laptop as I normally am! 

I had a lovely Christmas dinner cooked by my sister and brother in law and later today the littlun (my 2 year old neice) will be around with her vast array of toys- she has so many presents she hasnt even opened them all yet!!!

We also went on the Watercress line "Santa Express" in Alresford, Hampshire on Christmas Eve and met Father Christmas and it snowed!  Unbelieveable!

I hope everyone is well and having a good time with family and friends. Lots of christmas wishes to everyone,

Louisa xx


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yeah it was great the kids were so excited the were ruined lol



lol same here , we made him eat his brekkie first tho and he did lol was very cute he dived in and wrapping paper was flying x


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Hello everyone and I hope you had a Happy Christmas!
> 
> Just a quick line as I am at my mums and not attached to my own laptop as I normally am!
> 
> I had a lovely Christmas dinner cooked by my sister and brother in law and later today the littlun (my 2 year old neice) will be around with her vast array of toys- she has so many presents she hasnt even opened them all yet!!!
> 
> We also went on the Watercress line "Santa Express" in Alresford, Hampshire on Christmas Eve and met Father Christmas and it snowed!  Unbelieveable!
> 
> I hope everyone is well and having a good time with family and friends. Lots of christmas wishes to everyone,
> 
> Louisa xx



sounds like am amazing xmas eve Lou, hope you have a swell day today lil neice will be still on a high like my son is lol xxx


----------



## sofaraway

steff09 said:


> right im away to watch royal family gav and stace then bed , we are totally bushed , and i have eaten enuff for the 3 of us haha
> 
> hope u all had brill day xxxxxx



I watched them both too, loved the royale family, used to watch it and have one dvd. Gavin and Stacey was the first time I'd watched it and to be honest didn't find it funny at all, everyone I know loves it, so maybe I was missing something.  

I was really unwell Christmas eve with food poisoning, so felt a bit delicate yesterday but feeling fine today. Other half is away until monday so settling down tonight to start watching my new DVD's, starting with Prison Break.

Hope everyone else had a lovely time, especially those with kids


----------



## Steff

aww nikki sorry to hear you were poorly xmas eve hope you got loads of tlc of g.f , i was not really impressed with royal family but nor was i last year but i still sat and watched it lol, as usual gavin and stacey did not dissapoint.


----------



## Sugarbum

sofaraway said:


> I watched them both too, loved the royale family, used to watch it and have one dvd. Gavin and Stacey was the first time I'd watched it and to be honest didn't find it funny at all, everyone I know loves it, so maybe I was missing something.
> 
> I was really unwell Christmas eve with food poisoning, so felt a bit delicate yesterday but feeling fine today. Other half is away until monday so settling down tonight to start watching my new DVD's, starting with Prison Break.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a lovely time, especially those with kids



Oh no, sorry to hear you werent well, especially as it sounds like you got christmas off thats really not fair for you to be poorly. Hope that people were looking after you for a change, instead of the other way round!

Hope you feel better soon. Sure the dvds will help. Would like to know what you make of the prison break dvd series- I havent seen any of them but would love to get in to that. Let me know if you think its worth getting. 

Tons of love- feel better soon x


----------



## Steff

evening all,

just watching ant and dec x


----------



## Steff

Quiet tonihgt got place to myself , think ill sneak a jack


----------



## SacredHeart

Just found out one of my very best friends and his boyfriend have got engaged today. I'm very happy for them and all that, but that's pretty much everyone in my life now either engaged, married, or involved. I remain single and hopelessly taken with my housemate, wishing either something would come of it, or I'd meet someone else.

Drink?


----------



## am64

ohhh poor ole SH i will happen im sure as i tell my daughter especially when your not even lookingx vodka??


----------



## SacredHeart

Yes please! 

And I know that's so very often the case, but it just gets to me that in 3 months I will be officially closer to 30 than 20, and I've never had a real relationship, or even a real date (that didn't involve me running away and hiding in the toilets because the guy was trying to feel me up in the cinema...)


----------



## SacredHeart

Really, don't mind me, I'm just feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Really, don't mind me, I'm just feeling sorry for myself!



ohhh hun dont worry x been there and i know you wont beleive me but it will be alright xxx more vodka god i wish i had some real stuff this bottle not quite hitting the spot


----------



## SacredHeart

Neither did a good few glasses of port whilst watching Notting Hill, sadly! Never seen that before, actually, but it seems to be basically the same plot of about ten other films!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Neither did a good few glasses of port whilst watching Notting Hill, sadly! Never seen that before, actually, but it seems to be basically the same plot of about ten other films!



most are hun ....we been overdosing on Fellinis 1970s classics Im all filmed out


----------



## SacredHeart

Argh, stop me please! I am filling out an Eharmony questionnaire! 

Ooooh, those films sound good ^_^ I watched Hamlet earlier. Also V good


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Argh, stop me please! I am filling out an Eharmony questionnaire!
> 
> Ooooh, those films sound good ^_^ I watched Hamlet earlier. Also V good



im just about to conk out good luck in your search new year new start ?? groan??


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks hon...

Ok, are you having this? Even Eharmony has no bloody matches for me!


----------



## Steff

good morning one and all, off to see family today to do xmas all over again , ohh if theres more turkey i may have to say no lol


hope alls good x x


----------



## am64

hi all i can smell and taste again!!! ohh the coffee is good...


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart - you'll find somebody very special I'm sure. Don't look too hard.

I can smell the coffee... Eighth cup today. No milk or sweeteners.


----------



## am64

evening all nice bottle of red just been opened hubby making leftover pie x where is everyone??


----------



## am64

i know whats going on you're all asleep ...heheeeehee... *'tomtom club genius of love' *full blast...no one awake....??....still no one awake??


----------



## am64

still no one about....ummm what to do next ....open the bar!!!


----------



## Steff

nightz , be around 2moz


----------



## am64

nite cuz xxx i pm u


----------



## Sugarbum

Ello ello!

You could hear a pin drop in here......

I made it back to the big smoke, and my flat has turned into an igloo. BRRRRRRRRRR.

"W" tomorrow pm. How dull. Christmas was lovely but way too quick.

Hope everyone is well? x


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Ello ello!
> 
> You could hear a pin drop in here......
> 
> I made it back to the big smoke, and my flat has turned into an igloo. BRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> "W" tomorrow pm. How dull. Christmas was lovely but way too quick.
> 
> Hope everyone is well? x



hello hello hello sugar are you there cant see cos of cobwebs


----------



## Sugarbum

hello hon, have you had a good chrimbo?


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> hello hon, have you had a good chrimbo?



stinking cold and didnt get to wales but lovely dinns and booze xxx you sounded like you had fun wheres the watercress line i know it from somewhere?


----------



## Sugarbum

Its Alresford in Hampshire I think. My geography is crap of that area (even though Im from Hampshire) but it was very nice. Worth a trip.

Sorry you didnt get to Wales  what a bummer.

Gotta head to bed. After 2 hours of Southwest torture trains Im ready to end my day 

LOts of love xxx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Its Alresford in Hampshire I think. My geography is crap of that area (even though Im from Hampshire) but it was very nice. Worth a trip.
> 
> Sorry you didnt get to Wales  what a bummer.
> 
> Gotta head to bed. After 2 hours of Southwest torture trains Im ready to end my day
> 
> LOts of love xxx



nite sweetie good you back home safe xxx new year next !!


----------



## Steff

good morning all x


----------



## Steff

right off to supermarket aint been since xmas eve, for once i seemed to get the right amount of grub to get us over xmas period,but now the cupboards are a little bare lol,

catch you all later xxx


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning all, can someone come up with something so that I dont have to go to work today please?

Much appreciated. You have until 2pm


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Morning all, can someone come up with something so that I dont have to go to work today please?
> 
> Much appreciated. You have until 2pm



simply becoz its bank holiday monday lol


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff.

Sorry, Afternoon Steff.

Back to *W* tomorrow...


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff.
> 
> Sorry, Afternoon Steff.
> 
> Back to *W* tomorrow...



hi all .....
sugar you could pretend to be me who threw up all last night!
i got no work to go back to


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> hi all .....
> sugar you could pretend to be me who threw up all last night!
> i got no work to go back to



You threw up????? are you ok now? poor you!

Im going to have to buck up and get this show on the road. "W" minus 30 mins and counting....

Abit like the tree in the forest falling- does it make a noise if no-one is there to hear it......Im throwing a tantrum of all proprtions but no-one is here to hear it! Better shut up and get moving!

Hope everyone is else has a chilled afternoon xx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> You threw up????? are you ok now? poor you!
> 
> Im going to have to buck up and get this show on the road. "W" minus 30 mins and counting....
> 
> Abit like the tree in the forest falling- does it make a noise if no-one is there to hear it......Im throwing a tantrum of all proprtions but no-one is here to hear it! Better shut up and get moving!
> 
> Hope everyone is else has a chilled afternoon xx



yep feeling bit rough still but had a boiled eggy so feeling bit better x hope work isnt too bad


----------



## Steff

hey hows all 2night x x x x


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear you're out of work am64. Hope something comes along soon.

I've had the cooker in bits this afternoon. Fan oven fan and elements are not working. I've managed to test the circuits and there is power to both which means the thrermostat is alive. (Pain to replace if dead). And the light bulb doesn't work.

Element is open circuit. Guess who's going to get covered in sh*t when they have to remove even more panels inside the oven to swap the bits over.... 

I might just get the bits and then a man in to get covered in sh*t.

Still depressed.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear you're out of work am64. Hope something comes along soon.
> 
> I've had the cooker in bits this afternoon. Fan oven fan and elements are not working. I've managed to test the circuits and there is power to both which means the thrermostat is alive. (Pain to replace if dead). And the light bulb doesn't work.
> 
> Element is open circuit. Guess who's going to get covered in sh*t when they have to remove even more panels inside the oven to swap the bits over....
> 
> I might just get the bits and then a man in to get covered in sh*t.
> 
> Still depressed.



 I lost my job oct 08 ...heheee... nothing in my realm of expertise is around at mo...and unlikely to be ....and the ole clock its ticking....but we survived that last recesssion and at some point it will all cahnged again i cant let myself get down about it


----------



## twinnie

hello all just popped in for a quick drink hows everyone


----------



## AlisonM

Looking out the window at a blizzard. Me and the dog are nice and toasty though, curled up under the duvet. I fancy something a bit special, I think I'll have a Singapore Sling please barkeep, while I dream of warmer climes.


----------



## Steff

good evening all have a bandanged thumb grrr


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> good evening all have a bandanged thumb grrr



What have you done to yourself?


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> good evening all have a bandanged thumb grrr



what happened? i have bruses all down my left side knee, hip and elbow after falling over at my mums on boxing day i wouldnt mind but i was the only one dont drinking


----------



## Steff

I have burnt it , i being the idiot i was touched the toaster where it said hot surface doh!! the pad of my thumb  has a tight feeling and i darnt take bandage off i dnt wanna see blister, ohh well suppose it gives the thumb a rest from the finger pricker


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> I have burnt it , i being the idiot i was touched the toaster where it said hot surface doh!! the pad of my thumb  has a tight feeling and i darnt take bandage off i dnt wanna see blister, ohh well suppose it gives the thumb a rest from the finger pricker



OUCH that sounds sore hope it gets better soon


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> I have burnt it , i being the idiot i was touched the toaster where it said hot surface doh!! the pad of my thumb  has a tight feeling and i darnt take bandage off i dnt wanna see blister, ohh well suppose it gives the thumb a rest from the finger pricker



Ouch! I hope it's not too toasted.


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> OUCH that sounds sore hope it gets better soon



yup i cant even open bottle of water i do everything with my right hand lol


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Ouch! I hope it's not too toasted.



pmsl


----------



## Steff

good morning all, hows everyone ?  alot of rain but no snow like predicted xx


----------



## Steff

soooooooooooooo quiet i wonder how rossi got on in my neck of the woods, and katie seen her last night but she must not of been on long 
it is raining and i had plans to take son to park not no more grr lol


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> soooooooooooooo quiet i wonder how rossi got on in my neck of the woods, and katie seen her last night but she must not of been on long
> it is raining and i had plans to take son to park not no more grr lol



rain rain rain here aswell but its totally horrible out had to walk to get provisons this morn. car packed up again....so lazy supermum went to subway and got foot longs for boys, both stuffed up with this cold that makes you feel like youve been hit with a sledge hammer xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> rain rain rain here aswell but its totally horrible out had to walk to get provisons this morn. car packed up again....so lazy supermum went to subway and got foot longs for boys, both stuffed up with this cold that makes you feel like youve been hit with a sledge hammer xxx



aye hate them, had a chesty coff since xmas eve and it kills , every morning takes me 40 mins b4 i can even talk throat is that dry,


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> aye hate them, had a chesty coff since xmas eve and it kills , every morning takes me 40 mins b4 i can even talk throat is that dry,



well step sons gone straight to his eyes which are very swollen and blood shot the chemist gave me some drops and i gave him some priton anthestime and it seems to be helping


----------



## Steff

good hope he clears up soon xx


----------



## HelenP

Hasn't stopped raining all day here either.  Ventured out today for the first time in 4 days!!  However, far too cold and wet to do much, so basically had a mooch round the supermarkets for a couple of hours.

Hope your family feel better soon Am.

xx


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Hasn't stopped raining all day here either.  Ventured out today for the first time in 4 days!!  However, far too cold and wet to do much, so basically had a mooch round the supermarkets for a couple of hours.
> 
> Hope your family feel better soon Am.
> 
> xx



HELEN !!!! hi sweetie hows you??? finished the baileys yet...nooo i mean the 
3rd bottle X


----------



## Steff

anyone for mini pasties or rock cakes , ive been baking good ol, housewifey me


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> anyone for mini pasties or rock cakes , ive been baking good ol, housewifey me



supermum brownie points to you steff !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> supermum brownie points to you steff !!!



ive got brownies on the menu friday lol


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> HELEN !!!! hi sweetie hows you??? finished the baileys yet...nooo i mean the
> 3rd bottle X



Well, feeling a bit gloomy, tbh, can't stop thinking about my poor friends in that horrendous coach crash, but trying not to!!

Lol, I am enjoying my Baileys every night, thank you!!  Will be wringing the bottle out soon!!  

I'm having a week off of being diabetic, and haven't eaten this much in 6 months.  The fruit bowl is still full (minus one satsuma, welllll, you've gotta show willing, haven't you!!  ) and looking a bit sorry for itself !!

But all good things must come to an end, and back to being a good girl next week.  Booo!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> ...The fruit bowl is still full (minus one satsuma, welllll, you've gotta show willing, haven't you!!  ) and looking a bit sorry for itself !!
> 
> But all good things must come to an end, and back to being a good girl next week.  Booo!!
> 
> xx



I was pleased to find a bag of clementines on offer for 30p - that way I feel less guilty when I don't eat them!


----------



## Steff

I just wanted to have a wee brag, on the day we went to other halves family the day i was dreading since about october , for pud i had 2 satsumes and a handful of grapes , while the rest had deluxe choccie cake or yule log lol


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> I just wanted to have a wee brag, on the day we went to other halves family the day i was dreading since about october , for pud i had 2 satsumes and a handful of grapes , while the rest had deluxe choccie cake or yule log lol



You deserve a bloomin medal Steff.  I have truly failed, and have been able to resist NOTHING!!  *sigh

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK

on a real computer  the blackberry is ace but not really meant for interwebs surfing 

Hope you're all fine and dandy. I'm off to asdas in a bit to spend more money (ew) before getting back to begging for jobs tomorrow. I think im going to have to go back to kfc for a bit if they'll have me. BUT i will be actively searching for something better - starting with pizza hut lol. If any shop has jobs going, then I'll be begging. I might even go to nandos in west quay and see if they have anything going. We shall see. Ideally I want to be back in some form of work by the end of the week. Rent to pay and whatnot...


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> You deserve a bloomin medal Steff.  I have truly failed, and have been able to resist NOTHING!!  *sigh
> 
> xx



It was massivly difficult and on xmas day i did have some xmas pud that my son left he was not  keen it was mini pud with choc and orange sauce and it did put my BG to 13.2 but other then that i zipped my mouth up and wore a blindfold rest of time


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All.

Still not testing till I feel happier so no BG to report.

I'm going to have a stew in the the bath with a good read. Up early again tomorrow. Now where's the Radox...?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Still not testing till I feel happier so no BG to report.
> 
> I'm going to have a stew in the the bath with a good read. Up early again tomorrow. Now where's the Radox...?



MMM u enjoy i have just thrown out 2 bottles of radox 
nice to see you posting tez btw 

take good care and im plzd your taking steps r/e your depression thread xx


----------



## SacredHeart

I've been pretty awful this week for food. I shall be blogging about it all in the next couple of days. Let's just say my pre-bed readings haven't been under 10 for a few days.....oooops


----------



## twinnie

feeling very sorry for myself today so i will have a large hot choccy not had one for a while and yes barman i will have marshmellows with it


----------



## Steff

coming up twinnie hope you get into see doc asap xx


----------



## am64

hi all 
in absence of resisdent dj Tez (we need you here)...we just had low rider by War ...have nt heard for years apart from marmite add....alright if you all complain enough Tez might be back....twinnie we love you!  loads of us had the christmas fall out but its getting lighter now!!


----------



## Steff

good evening cuz you ok ??

just wanted to ask if i was typing invisible 2night seems anything i write in a thread either gets ignored or i leave peeps mail and they iggy them lol, must just be me or sumit


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good evening cuz you ok ??
> 
> just wanted to ask if i was typing invisible 2night seems anything i write in a thread either gets ignored or i leave peeps mail and they iggy them lol, must just be me or sumit



no hun i think that smtimes... but i think its the lag!! frank sinatra new york new york nextxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

wo you got any tom jones hun xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> wo you got any tom jones hun xx



not at mo listening to some improvised stuff...last hubby gig at vortex ....but put it on im just filling in....x


----------



## Steff

im listening to alison moyet at min


----------



## Sugarbum

Man I am whacked. Off to get my beauty sleep.

Have a good eve all xxxx


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Man I am whacked. Off to get my beauty sleep.
> 
> Have a good eve all xxxx



nighty night Lou

sweetdreams X


----------



## Steff

im watching stings winter song book love it home grown talent for me AND great songs woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> im watching stings winter song book love it home grown talent for me AND great songs woooooooooooooooooo



nope sorry cant stand him...saw the police live when i was 14 and sting was a bit of an egotistical B*******...same with Bono from U2


----------



## Steff

I got bored im now watching bond on itv lol


----------



## twinnie

sorry guys must have crashed out last nite hubby had to sign me out and switch off lappy  just phoned doc and he given me anti botics so hopefully will feel better soon


----------



## Steff

hope they kick in and you gws twinnie  x x


----------



## twinnie

thanks steff


----------



## Steff

afternoon folks , thumb is getting right on my t<>s, imagine hwo hard it is to work with it arghhhhhh, anyways rain has stopped so now im guna attempt t get washing out on line


----------



## AlisonM

It's snowing here on and off, and brass monkeys too. I think I'll have a hod toddy today.


----------



## twinnie

hi guys got my anti botics fingers crossed there will kick in soon barman can i have a hot choccy and some choccy hob nobs cheers


----------



## Steff

coming up vickie hope u get good nights sleep on the AB
xx


----------



## rachelha

Hello all

Just made it safely back from my mammoth Christmas road trip.  Edinburgh - Penrith - Kettering - Cosby - Cambridge - Lincoln - Edinburgh.

Fortunately the weather was not a problem at all, although it was lovely to see lots of friends and relatives so glad to be back home with the mogs, and to sleep in my own bed tonight.


----------



## Steff

nice 1 ratchel glad weather was not an issue and you got back safe xx


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just made it safely back from my mammoth Christmas road trip.  Edinburgh - Penrith - Kettering - Cosby - Cambridge - Lincoln - Edinburgh.
> 
> Fortunately the weather was not a problem at all, although it was lovely to see lots of friends and relatives so glad to be back home with the mogs, and to sleep in my own bed tonight.



welcome home rachel im impressed we didnt even get to wales..


----------



## Steff

im totally boredddddddddddddd


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> im totally boredddddddddddddd



wasssss uuuup stef


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> wasssss uuuup stef



he has darts on and i want choc lol


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> he has darts on and i want choc lol



what new hun... chocolate in my draw ...not just chocolate... beautiful hand made chocolates...pressent for MIL who wasnt well enough to see us over xmas and now on retreat for 10 days .....ive been told they wont go off....but i could buy another box before i see her....wanna share...????? NO AM YOU'RE NOT TOO TOUCH THEM!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> what new hun... chocolate in my draw ...not just chocolate... beautiful hand made chocolates...pressent for MIL who wasnt well enough to see us over xmas and now on retreat for 10 days .....ive been told they wont go off....but i could buy another box before i see her....wanna share...????? NO AM YOU'RE NOT TOO TOUCH THEM!!!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO he has a bludy choccie tie in the fridgehis mum got him, last yer she got me choccie knickers think they is a theme , but he seems to leave his choccie in fridge forever and it always is a tempter,

maybe i will go in and nab it hmmmmmmmm


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO he has a bludy choccie tie in the fridgehis mum got him, last yer she got me choccie knickers think they is a theme , but he seems to leave his choccie in fridge forever and it always is a tempter,
> 
> maybe i will go in and nab it hmmmmmmmm



get him to put it on first....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> get him to put it on first....



oohh yes good thinking cud bring my new year in with a BANG


----------



## rossi_mac

EvEnIngggg Ladies, gents, how be thee this fine extra dark evening?

Drovers rule - No grogg! I'm not a drover sir, pass me the grogg, is your name gregg, I know a few gregs which one are you? Oh I don't know you okay just pass the groog and be on your way then kind sir, thank you.

Woops sorry bit of a random moment


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> EvEnIngggg Ladies, gents, how be thee this fine extra dark evening?
> 
> Drovers rule - No grogg! I'm not a drover sir, pass me the grogg, is your name gregg, I know a few gregs which one are you? Oh I don't know you okay just pass the groog and be on your way then kind sir, thank you.
> 
> Woops sorry bit of a random moment



you been up the groggs wine bars in NE ??? or is it greggs bakeries what is in a scotch pie??


----------



## Steff

all this NE talk im feeling very homely , bring on the pek and peace pudding sarnys or the mince cobblers all good ol meals for me wen i was a lassy at home haha


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> you been up the groggs wine bars in NE ??? or is it greggs bakeries what is in a scotch pie??



BOTH!!!!

Back home now, took a wee while as ended up in bonnie S!!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> BOTH!!!!
> 
> Back home now, took a wee while as ended up in bonnie S!!



naaaa sat nav playing up again ?? its dead easy turn RIGHT on A1 follow signs saying SOUTH


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> naaaa sat nav playing up again ?? its dead easy turn RIGHT on A1 follow signs saying SOUTH



Sis in Tyne, Outlaws north of border for a few days after the big C, then doon 'ere for my life back! 8.5 hrs on the tarmac! 

PS Never see me with shat Nav


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> all this NE talk im feeling very homely , bring on the pek and peace pudding sarnys or the mince cobblers all good ol meals for me wen i was a lassy at home haha



The toon was looking very nice Steff, even popped into Primark!


----------



## Steff

lolol rossi was they some bargains then 




am im guna creep in to that fridge and bypass the choc for an apple hehe


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

almost time for bed

lots to do tomorrow - town, matt has his interview at some hospitally place which isnt either of the 2 pain ones..., and go and beg for my job back at the s***hole as well as look for more work...and beg. Alot.

then, play more assassins creed II, with booze and celebrate the new year with just me and matt. Its gunna be a quiet one for us this year.


----------



## Steff

good morning everyone , hows one and allxx x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, Steff

Me ladder has arrived so if I'm not on later I've broken my neck! Wooopsie!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all, Steff
> 
> Me ladder has arrived so if I'm not on later I've broken my neck! Wooopsie!



wooo you takin up window cleaning in your spare time lol x


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> wooo you takin up window cleaning in your spare time lol x



Maybe in a few months if the work dries up I will!! Cheers for the idea!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

muchos to do today before new years eve can happen lol

town - go talk to kfc (*shudder*), look for other jobs so I can get out of that scumhole asap, get some booze for this evening, trade the halogen heater in for a new one cuz it randomly broke last night, get some nice smelly stuff to put on the icky sofa, write my annual livejournal year in review, dinner, booze, play assassins creed II and then BOOM HELLO 2010

woke to 4.9 this morning. HURRAY. I doubt it will stay that way though


----------



## rachelha

My Father in laws idea of presents for a diabetic


----------



## Steff

wats that rachel???????


----------



## rachelha

steff09 said:


> wats that rachel???????



sorry I could not get the picture to work, it should be there now


----------



## Tezzz

rachelha said:


> My Father in laws idea of presents for a diabetic



Drool.... Slobber.... Pant...

Look on the bright side Rachel.... You can *bolus* for them!

Us poor T2s have to burn them off with exercise...


----------



## Northerner

Rachel, I suppose the saving grace is that they are not 'diabetic' chocolates, but the real thing! That lot would keep me going for a decade!


----------



## falcon123

Keep me going for a century as I only like dark (70%+) chocolate!


----------



## rachelha

I think most of them will be going into work, or given away.  My will power is useless, the idea of having one or two is foreign to me.


----------



## Tezzz

I sinned and had a whole bar of Bournville yesterday. Not as nice as I thought it was. Never mind. It'll be another 20 odd years till I have another bar of it.


----------



## bex123

afternoon every one  whats every one up to tonight ? me...im doing nothing lol not a babysitter in the land would take on my 2 boys on new years eve lol....mabey hit the shops in a bit....have some food...and mabey play wow for a while......i'll prob go to bed before midnight lol ( must be getting old  ) 
also bs was 5.8 when i got up this morning woo hoo!!!


----------



## Northerner

Nice one bex! I think my meter is broken - my last four waking levels have been 5.0, 5.0, 4.9, 4.9!

I've got some cider, Southern Comfort and ginger ale and port - I suspect none of it will remain tomorrow morning! But the fry up I have planned should ensure a speedy recovery!

Planning on a Kate Bush evening - I copied all my KB videos onto a DVD, so will just sit and watch that I think!


----------



## Steff

not doing much bex m nice to see you in the pub hun lol


----------



## AlisonM

When I was in town earlier, the place was heaving. All the folk trying to get down south had to turn back because the roads are closed. As a result, we had a rush minute:







And a blizzard,


----------



## Northerner

Brrrrr!!!!


----------



## HelenP

Aw, my son was in Edinburgh from Boxing Day until Tuesday this week, and said the snow was lovely.  (Course, being on holiday when it's snowy is a bit different to having to get up and go to work, lol).

Bex - you'd be surprised re babysitters taking on your boys - it's double pay tonight !! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> I sinned and had a whole bar of Bournville yesterday. Not as nice as I thought it was.



Tez - have you checked the cocoa content of Bournville?  I was amazed at how very low it is, you'd think being a big name brand it'd be fairly good, but nope!

xx


----------



## Steff

blimey thats what it was like here a fortnight ago, wooo i want more snow tbh love it ,at mo the rain wont p off .


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Nice one bex! I think my meter is broken - my last four waking levels have been 5.0, 5.0, 4.9, 4.9!
> 
> I've got some cider, Southern Comfort and ginger ale and port - I suspect none of it will remain tomorrow morning! But the fry up I have planned should ensure a speedy recovery!
> 
> Planning on a Kate Bush evening - I copied all my KB videos onto a DVD, so will just sit and watch that I think!



hope you not forgot the Black pudding northe?


----------



## Steff

ive got a nice piece of trout for 2night  not had oily fish for agesssss,


am are you in 2night??


----------



## am64

yep i be in and out if i can get on laptop as music on you tube usually comes out of here ....thinking of some good drum and bass to liven up the place x


----------



## Steff

ive got him lining up new years music fr 2night


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> hope you not forgot the Black pudding northe?



Nay, lass! Bacon, sausage, egg, beans, mushrooms, tomatoes, fried bread and black pudding!


----------



## bex123

HelenP said:


> Aw, my son was in Edinburgh from Boxing Day until Tuesday this week, and said the snow was lovely.  (Course, being on holiday when it's snowy is a bit different to having to get up and go to work, lol).
> 
> Bex - you'd be surprised re babysitters taking on your boys - it's double pay tonight !!
> 
> xx



lol not my boys i think thier on the babysitter black list plus little 1 has autism so make it kinda difficult to find some one who can cope with him but never mind got a nice bottle of plonk chillin in the fridge


----------



## am64

beef stew on the way, hubby home, first beer drunk and daughter found out trains are running back  into the sticks till 3.00am phew...now just to make Rossi jealous im drinking islay single malt ...not tooo peaty just right ummmmm will i make midnight?...place your bets please!


----------



## HelenP

bex123 said:


> lol not my boys i think thier on the babysitter black list plus little 1 has autism so make it kinda difficult to find some one who can cope with him but never mind got a nice bottle of plonk chillin in the fridge



Awww, that's a shame.  I'm on 5 hour stint at double pay tonight, so will be a tad lonely, but worth it at the end of the night!! 

xx


----------



## rachelha

Feeling a bit wobbly better go and check levels


----------



## HelenP

Woo, go me, lol, have just downloaded my first three songs onto my new ipod shuffle!!   

No time for any more just yet.............

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Woo, go me, lol, have just downloaded my first three songs onto my new ipod shuffle!!
> 
> No time for any more just yet.............
> 
> xx



well done helen here is to the next 100 downloaded hah


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Feeling a bit wobbly better go and check levels



hi rachel pls let us know your ok hun xx


----------



## rachelha

steff09 said:


> hi rachel pls let us know your ok hun xx



3.1 had 5 glucotabs, starting to feel a bit better.  May have a bit of the chocolate mountain as well.  Hard to judge how much is needed though.  We are having dinner late tonight round at a frineds, might text them and see what we are getting.


----------



## Steff

glad your feeling better , u must deal with it the best way for you xx hope your night with mates goes ok


----------



## Steff

right all im heading for a lie down feeelll way to funny and head and arms are swelteringly hot, if i aint back on either thru new year festivities or sumit else shall catch u all soon xxx


----------



## am64

monty phyton box set on dvd second glass off whisky on its way !!


----------



## rossi_mac

EVENING PEOPLE

how is it hanging? Been doon the boozer for three hours, left them bought landie lordie a drink as left see note on door closed private party! Lucky for them we left!!

Hope you all tip top I'm around but need to have a wash (not my birthday I know but hey ho) and put clean clothes on!

Eat some HAggis and drink somemore

drinkaware.tv


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> EVENING PEOPLE
> 
> how is it hanging? Been doon the boozer for three hours, left them bought landie lordie a drink as left see note on door closed private party! Lucky for them we left!!
> 
> Hope you all tip top I'm around but need to have a wash (not my birthday I know but hey ho) and put clean clothes on!
> 
> Eat some HAggis and drink somemore
> 
> drinkaware.tv



HAPPY NEW YEAR ROSSI..a wee dram of islay single malt flying down to Surrey....no charge xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR ROSSI..a wee dram of islay single malt flying down to Surrey....no charge xxx



you're a darling!

Cats not liking the fireworks AT ALL!!

need to wash and dress before I hit the whisky, may have some rouge first though.

Haggis is on the menu too, I think I said that already!

Also decided to remove the two sheds nearest the house and the green house! lets have a burn up!!


----------



## Steff

HNY glac and gluc peeps xxxx


----------



## Sugarbum

Woooooooooooooooooooooooo! Sounds like the festivities are already begining!

I pretty much dont like NYE as a rule....however, having a few friends round this evening and drinks and then t the roof to watch the fireworks across London!

Great except I start work at 07.30 tomorrow morning!!!!! OUCH!!!!!

Anyway, Happy new year to you all incase Im not on again now!


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooo! Sounds like the festivities are already begining!
> 
> I pretty much dont like NYE as a rule....however, having a few friends round this evening and drinks and then t the roof to watch the fireworks across London!
> 
> Great except I start work at 07.30 tomorrow morning!!!!! OUCH!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, Happy new year to you all incase Im not on again now!



OUCH indeed, that hurts 07:30!!! No good.

Enjoy the festivities tho Lou.

We'll be watching the fireworks from our roof, if we were up there and if I plugged tv in up there! So were not! But roger melly will be fired up, don't think he's been on for a while hope he's okay!


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> HNY glac and gluc peeps xxxx



hope you're softening up those drinkies Steff!! 

Have a ball girl


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Also decided to remove the two sheds nearest the house and the green house! lets have a burn up!!



i up for a big burn up !


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> i up for a big burn up !



coolio, not this year mind


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> HNY glac and gluc peeps xxxx



I admit that I don't understand that!

That's the port polished off, now for the cider...hic!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> I admit that I don't understand that!
> 
> That's the port polished off, now for the cider...hic!



should of had cider first....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

merry new year and stuffs


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> I admit that I don't understand that!
> 
> That's the port polished off, now for the cider...hic!



Careful, people have been known to go out of range just thinking of cider!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Careful, people have been known to go out of range just thinking of cider!



It's OK, I'm not sat in between you and katie - I'll be fine!


----------



## Tezzz

Right Gang,

The other half is in the pub. I've got to be up at 5am tomorrow so it'll be a take away cheese burger and chips for dinner and an early night.

Have a good new year everybody!

Edit: My neighbour is pissed and locked himself out with no spare key. So just going to be a fantastic night. Where did I put the camping bed and sleeping bag?


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear Tez - hope he justs drops off to sleep and you can ignore him!

Hope it's a good new year when you get to enjoy it!


----------



## am64

ok then folks in the absense of tez...soz you cant be here...we're listening to *De la soul **me myself and I* down here in the chilterns and spreading it out round the world....hahaaa and coming up* General Caine Buffaloes*...check out on you tube xxx


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> ok then folks in the absense of tez...soz you cant be here...we're listening to *De la soul **me myself and I* down here in the chilterns and spreading it out round the world....hahaaa and coming up* General Caine Buffaloes*...check out on you tube xxx



Kate Bushfest in the snug! I'm lookin' at the big sky!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C88yb-OVNmw


----------



## twinnie

helloooo everyone


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Kate Bushfest in the snug! I'm lookin' at the big sky!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C88yb-OVNmw



beautiful eh northe


----------



## Northerner

Hi vickie! Hi am! Now playing GLC - KB sings about Ken Livingstone - 'the funky sexmachine'!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Opl8t-Wahc


----------



## twinnie

i am listening to lady gaga sorry northner kate bush doesnt do it for me


----------



## aymes

Well, I don't usually venture in here much but seeing as it's New Year I thought I'd stick my head in, hello everyone!


----------



## twinnie

aymes said:


> Well, I don't usually venture in here much but seeing as it's New Year I thought I'd stick my head in, hello everyone!



hello aymes


----------



## Northerner

Hiya aymes, pull up a chair, plenty of room!


----------



## aymes

There'll need to be given the amount I've just eaten!


----------



## rossi_mac

Haggi is in the oven with it's own wee dram and the rouge is flowing have a cracker my dear friends.

Rossi


----------



## aymes

Very quiet round here tonight, not really surprising given the date I guess. 

I however am well on my way through a nice bottle of rose so may start singing and dancing on the virtual tables soon I'm afraid.... I apologise in advance!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Very quiet round here tonight, not really surprising given the date I guess.
> 
> I however am well on my way through a nice bottle of rose so may start singing and dancing on the virtual tables soon I'm afraid.... I apologise in advance!



Tell me you're wearing your cat ears and that will make me happy!


----------



## aymes

Not yet, but I'm sure they'll be around soon!


----------



## Northerner

Oops! Cider and port have pushed me up to 9.3...and I've still got Southern Comfort to go!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


>



too bloody right 

I has beer


----------



## AlisonM

I'm off, it's party time. See you all next year. Be good.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

beer is nasty. 2 hours ago 15.9, so i had 4 units with my beer. Now, 15.6 

stupid beer is stupid

Is it sad that whilst matt is playing video games on NYE I'm sat on my computer? Probably


----------



## Steff

im slashed


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> im slashed



Oops! I hope you didn't go for ALL the suggestions! Happy New Year Steff!


----------



## Northerner

Giving Kate a breather and now watching the Hootenanny!

Hope your evenings are going well!


----------



## aymes

The big question - my wine glass is suddenly empty, do I a) be sensible and have a glass of water and go to bed or b)fill it up and keep singing at the tv???

(I'll go with the first response!)


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> The big question - my wine glass is suddenly empty, do I a) be sensible and have a glass of water and go to bed or b)fill it up and keep singing at the tv???
> 
> (I'll go with the first response!)



BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> im slashed



hehehe!! Hope it's all good Steff!


----------



## Northerner

Keep singing Aymes! Hi Rossi!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB



Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

aymes said:


> The big question - my wine glass is suddenly empty, do I a) be sensible and have a glass of water and go to bed or b)fill it up and keep singing at the tv???
> 
> (I'll go with the first response!)



THE SECOND ONE!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> THE SECOND ONE!



Hey Sam, any luck with the Colonel today?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Hey Sam, any luck with the Colonel today?



LOL! by the sounds of it I have my job back with the colonel....ew....im probably going to have to chase them up though! I have also got an application form for pizza hut! WOO

Hows the boozing going guys? I'm tempted to have my last lot of old peculiar?


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> LOL! by the sounds of it I have my job back with the colonel....ew....im probably going to have to chase them up though! I have also got an application form for pizza hut! WOO
> 
> Hows the boozing going guys? I'm tempted to have my last lot of old peculiar?



You're drinking OLD PECULIAR??? Blimey, no wonder you need to correct! Cider's nearly gone - Southern Comfort next...


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> You're drinking OLD PECULIAR??? Blimey, no wonder you need to correct! Cider's nearly gone - Southern Comfort next...



Mmmm, could so drink a southern comfort lime and lemonade right now. Shame I don't have any lemonade, lime or indeed southern comfort in...


----------



## twinnie

i am drinking diet coke i am being a good girl {got no choice lol}


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Mmmm, could so drink a southern comfort lime and lemonade right now. Shame I don't have any lemonade, lime or indeed southern comfort in...



Ginger ale the mix of choice for me, and I only have a small bottle of SC!


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> i am drinking diet coke i am being a good girl {got no choice lol}



Bet you feel better than me in the morning!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Bet you feel better than me in the morning!



lol the hubby says i am on breakfast duty in the morning full scottish breakfast yuck i think i will stick to my porriage lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening troops, we both had a cat nap on the sofa with our 2 cats! Whats going on!!?? BAck with it (within reason) now, on the rosso, should be on the water of life by the bewitching hour!

As Al Murray has been saying  - "Hootenanny"

Anyone first footing??


----------



## Northerner

Following #hootenanny on twitter - why are people so nasty and negative about the artists, as though they could do better? Something that really bugs me about t'interweb!


----------



## Northerner

Hmmm...I THINK I've only taken one injection of lantus...


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Hmmm...I THINK I've only taken one injection of lantus...



oooh, you've got me all confused now!

nope, I spy a fresh bruise, pretty sure I've already done it....


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> oooh, you've got me all confused now!
> 
> nope, I spy a fresh bruise, pretty sure I've already done it....



I confused myself by testing and writing it down, but not injecting (I think!). The injection I've just had is itchy, so I think I'm OK...


----------



## Northerner

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Northerner

My goodness, is anyone actually in the London Eye?


----------



## aymes

lol.

I wish they'd just keep the camera in one place so we could see the fireworks properly, all these different angles kind of spoil the effect!


----------



## rossi_mac

HaPpY nEw YeAr

Just spent last few minutes in kitchen helping cat 2 catch mouse and encouraging her to eat it outside, in walks cat1 takes it from her mouth and he jumps outside for first meat feast of 8:10pm! Does that mean most of my year will be spent on my knees in the kitchen?? I hope not!

I raise my glass now to all and new beginings, including this bootle

haven't basaled yet either been quite variable this week think thats why my wakings have been up and down!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

19.4 - great start sam 

happy new year all


----------



## twinnie

happy new year xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## am64

Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Northerner

Happy New Year all! I think I will leave the Southern Comfort as the hair of the dog!


----------



## Steff

oopsiess iim away to my maties he has 3 bottles of schols


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Happy New Year all! I think I will leave the Southern Comfort as the hair of the dog!



It must be that time of night. My wine glass mysteriously got empty again but I have replaced it with a glass of water rather than finishing the bottle!


----------



## Steff

your all relyble asd british weather, u kniw i will need yo all


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> your all relyble asd british weather, u kniw i will need yo all



Hope you sleep well steff


----------



## Northerner

Hmmm Loving Dizzy's Nirvana on hootenanny!


----------



## aymes

Damn, got distracted so missed it, that's something to You Tube in the morning then


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Damn, got distracted so missed it, that's something to You Tube in the morning then



finishing off the bootle per chance??

Night all got to get up and drink tomorrow so need my liver to sleep, dam it's a hard job.

Boy George says it's the year of love so I'm off for the night


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> finishing off the bootle per chance??
> 
> Night all got to get up and drink tomorrow so need my liver to sleep, dam it's a hard job.
> 
> Boy George says it's the year of love so I'm off for the night



Rossi, love that liver!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> finishing off the bootle per chance??




Nope, by erm Take That on ITV2..... The remainder of the bottle is still safely in the fridge for tomorrow.


----------



## am64

hey rossi we got the jura following here!!


----------



## HelenP

Well, now I'm in from work and have caught up on here, I don't spose anyone else is about!!  

Great evening of being paid double bubble to watch Jo Brand live, Gavin and Stacey (which I missed on Christmas Day), George Michael Live in London, and QI.  Dontcha just LOVE ppl with more money than sense?? 

Anyway.......... HAPPY NEW YEAR to all the lovely folk on here.  Sounds like some of you will need a dose of Alka Seltzer and quiet in the morning....... 

xx


----------



## am64

happy new year helen if you still there double bubble eh??? happy new year and we'll get back to being good diabetics next weel eh??


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone is okay


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> morning all hope everyone is okay



did someone mention alka salterz....


----------



## Steff

good guys and gals


----------



## am64

back to bed for me xx


----------



## Steff

some ones goota wake up , i have snoring swine next to me . and lil mouth needed grub


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> we'll get back to being good diabetics next weel eh??



Yes, definitely..........................starting Monday!!  (why spoil a perfectly good weekend!!  )

Morning everyone, hope not too many are suffering today............... 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yes, definitely..........................starting Monday!!  (why spoil a perfectly good weekend!!  )
> 
> Morning everyone, hope not too many are suffering today...............
> 
> xx



morning ?? cmon helen we are in afternoon and you didnt even have a drink lolol


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> morning ?? cmon helen we are in afternoon and you didnt even have a drink lolol



Ooopsy!! 

xx


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Ooopsy!!
> 
> xx



immmmmmm what day is it ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

only just out of bed


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> only just out of bed



just had yummy brekfast scramble egg beans mushroom bubble &squeak 1 toast and LARGE coffee...all washed up and sorted now for a chill


----------



## Steff

rite think ill come in here for a large drinkkkk, pheww im soo wooooooo today lol xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just found my long lost finger pricker that i lost after the southampton meet when I was piiiiissseeedddd out of my face

This calls for a blog post


----------



## Steff

well done sam beeennn ages 

hav u been in touch r.e your pump with any1 ??? x  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

steff09 said:


> well done sam beeennn ages
> 
> hav u been in touch r.e your pump with any1 ??? x  x



not yet, nursey says the big cheese is back on the 7th so I'll give them a call a day or so after that and start hassling


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi everyone,

Excuse me please- you're blocking the bar....I dont just want a gin, you can save the energy barman by just giving me the bottle.

Oh what a bad day at work Ive had 

Hope everyone else is ok. I barely have the energy to type, so I wont be on long! x


----------



## rachelha

Ugh - can't face alcohol today.   Sitting down to watch Gavin and Stacey.


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Excuse me please- you're blocking the bar....I dont just want a gin, you can save the energy barman by just giving me the bottle.
> 
> Oh what a bad day at work Ive had
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. I barely have the energy to type, so I wont be on long! x



What's going wrong at work then Lou?

Hope your time gets better.


----------



## sofaraway

I had a very busy shift, what happened on yours Lou? 

Booked a holiday today


----------



## Steff

hey where are you off to and when sofar


----------



## rachelha

sofaraway said:


> I had a very busy shift, what happened on yours Lou?
> 
> Booked a holiday today



Exciting - where are you going?


----------



## sofaraway

Kos in September, ages to wait! Wish it was sooner need some sun!

How are you Steff and Rach?


----------



## Steff

have a brill time, that was one of my mums fave destinations for a hol

im fine thanks, glad all the fuss of xmas and new year over now mind you


----------



## rachelha

That sounds fantastic, the sun seems a distant memory.  It might be a while away, but it is really good to have something to look forward to.  

I am still feeling a bit sorry for myself after over indulging last night.  I forgot how anti-depressants and drink dont mix too well - oops.  We made it out see some of the stuff on in Edinburgh today though - fire display and giant walking puppet.


----------



## sofaraway

Yes definatly something to look forward to. We always go away in September, although last year we booked a late deal in June as we couldn't wait! 

We were pretty boring, DVD then asleep before midnight. Hope you are feeling better tommorrow.


----------



## Steff

goodnight peeps im away to bed , sleep well and catch you 2morrow  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eeeeeeee just made a snazzy new header for my blog

yes, i was bored 

I need to play more assassins creed II. IVE REACHED VENICE


----------



## SacredHeart

Arg, am at 13.5 for NO GOOD REASON.....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Arg, am at 13.5 for NO GOOD REASON.....



i've got the same problem  15.1...after correcting a 12...  

ITS STUPID


----------



## SacredHeart

I know, right?

Let's be angry together.....

Grrrr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

grrrr arrrggghhhh


----------



## Steff

good morning all xxx


----------



## rachelha

Ugh my hangover mutated into a cold - feeling sorry for myself.  Going to curl up on the sofa and have a david tennant fest to aides myself up.


----------



## sofaraway

Hope you feel better Rachel, enjoy a duvet day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am finally trying this no pills thing today...holding up well so far. A few little niggly pains but not really painful, more annoying than anything. Sugars are doing well, woke at 5.2 and just now 4.7 (so just allowed myself some smarties )

What to do for the rest of today? Well, I should do the bathroom really and the washing up. But alas, assassins creed II is calling me 

I need to do something, all of this holiday eating is making me feel laaaaazzzzzyyyyyyyyyy haha. As of monday, thats when it starts properly, going to clear up the chocolate and stuff by then and then start the new years stuff!


----------



## Steff

early evening all, got chick stew for tea mmm , need it tis snowing brrrr


----------



## bex123

bar keep , large vodka  and coke plz!!! just said goodbye to my mothers visit....i  love her but she is infact totally barmey!! and felt the need to use all my printer ink.....i may send her an invoice lol
oh well , got lime and cocunut curry for tea mmmmmm yum


----------



## am64

bex123 said:


> bar keep , large vodka  and coke plz!!! just said goodbye to my mothers visit....i  love her but she is infact totally barmey!! and felt the need to use all my printer ink.....i may send her an invoice lol
> oh well , got lime and cocunut curry for tea mmmmmm yum



hi all  all good i hope...bex i have same problem after mum visit (and in-laws and father)...they can just drive you to drink eh???
we got curry aswell....yours sound yum can you post recipe sometime xx as i got 4 limes to use up ....could put them in your vodka!!!


----------



## Steff

sounds yummy bex , can sit and watch it in front of the darts eh haha


----------



## rossi_mac

bugger me I'm freezing my balls off, need a hot one! Wifey is Ironing in front room with fire roaring away, I'm in Kitchen trying to get plans finished with holey windows central heating thermo says 12 deg c! Is that fair??
Probably!

Well I've gone through to put a bootle of wine in front of fire to warm for later.

Hope all well and warm


----------



## Steff

hey rossi all warmed up now had stew,

jus guna settle down to night of darts now 


laters xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Wotcha peeps.

Home from the asylum. Phew. Gin please. And then some more gin please.

Why is there nothing on TV? This is little short of a disaster. I have settled on something naff about people who think they can dance on BBC1. Oh, I miss strictly.....

Whats going down??


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Wotcha peeps.
> 
> Home from the asylum. Phew. Gin please. And then some more gin please.
> 
> Why is there nothing on TV? This is little short of a disaster. I have settled on something naff about people who think they can dance on BBC1. Oh, I miss strictly.....
> 
> Whats going down??



Hey Lou,

The place si rather quiet. I'm back in halls. Finding a way to dodge a test on Monday. I might just send the tutor saying that I have a clinic appointment.

Hows are things in your world?

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey tom,

Must be weird back in halls- christmas is over so quickly isnt it?

Monday- http://www.facebook.com/louisa.fitzpatrick?v=box_3&ref=profile#/group.php?gid=2259007705 time to throw down the diabetic card!

In my world I am looking forward to tuesday, my day off! I worked NYday, today, tomorrow and monday and I'm shattered. Sigh. Whinge. Cant be helped!

Abit peeved, Tuesday is my only day off since the last decade and I have a podiatrist appointment in diabetes at 0800! Thats at Guys, and then Eye screen at 1100 at St Thomas- whats that all about? 

What is the test? I'll find you a really long medical word to get out of it


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Hey tom,
> 
> Must be weird back in halls- christmas is over so quickly isnt it?
> 
> Monday- http://www.facebook.com/louisa.fitzpatrick?v=box_3&ref=profile#/group.php?gid=2259007705 time to throw down the diabetic card!
> 
> In my world I am looking forward to tuesday, my day off! I worked NYday, today, tomorrow and monday and I'm shattered. Sigh. Whinge. Cant be helped!
> 
> Abit peeved, Tuesday is my only day off since the last decade and I have a podiatrist appointment in diabetes at 0800! Thats at Guys, and then Eye screen at 1100 at St Thomas- whats that all about?
> 
> What is the test? I'll find you a really long medical word to get out of it



The test unfortunately is maths. Just lots of numbers I won't understand sadly. Yeah, holidays seem all to short now. That was my last student holiday though. From now on I get twenty days a year outside of term time due to me working for the good old NHS.


----------



## Sugarbum

oh thats good!

I hated maths. Never had a brain for it.

Good luck!

Test on a monday morning, nice (not)


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> oh thats good!
> 
> I hated maths. Never had a brain for it.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Test on a monday morning, nice (not)



I will seriously be pulling the diabetes card for this one. If it gets me a few more days then it'll be worth it. I simply cannot stand maths nor can I do it. It'll just have to be missed.


----------



## Sugarbum

Tom Hreben said:


> I will seriously be pulling the diabetes card for this one. If it gets me a few more days then it'll be worth it. I simply cannot stand maths nor can I do it. It'll just have to be missed.



As self-appointed representative of the forum, the whole forum supports you in this decision.

(however, I strongly suggest you send Falcon123 in your place!)


----------



## bex123

am64 said:


> hi all  all good i hope...bex i have same problem after mum visit (and in-laws and father)...they can just drive you to drink eh???
> we got curry aswell....yours sound yum can you post recipe sometime xx as i got 4 limes to use up ....could put them in your vodka!!!



yum it was nice  no recipie really just thai green curry paste , coconut milk , and lime juice(lots of it) , with whatever you want to put in it prawns , chicken etc , i will have one of those limes with my vodka if its going spare  and is there one of those cocktail umbrellas behind that bar i can have


----------



## Steff

evening all 

jus getting ready to watch darts bex has oh got it on??


----------



## bex123

steff09 said:


> evening all
> 
> jus getting ready to watch darts bex has oh got it on??



yep its on lol , barneys playing whitlock


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> yep its on lol , barneys playing whitlock



shud be a better game then taylor webby tahts for sure


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> As self-appointed representative of the forum, the whole forum supports you in this decision.
> 
> (however, I strongly suggest you send Falcon123 in your place!)



Hopefully an e-mail to the lecturer will suffice! That or I will be annoyed!

Tom


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Hey tom,
> 
> Must be weird back in halls- christmas is over so quickly isnt it?
> 
> Monday- http://www.facebook.com/louisa.fitzpatrick?v=box_3&ref=profile#/group.php?gid=2259007705 time to throw down the diabetic card!
> 
> In my world I am looking forward to tuesday, my day off! I worked NYday, today, tomorrow and monday and I'm shattered. Sigh. Whinge. Cant be helped!
> 
> Abit peeved, Tuesday is my only day off since the last decade and I have a podiatrist appointment in diabetes at 0800! Thats at Guys, and then Eye screen at 1100 at St Thomas- whats that all about?
> 
> What is the test? I'll find you a really long medical word to get out of it



eye appointment TAKE SUN GLASSES just in case x


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> eye appointment TAKE SUN GLASSES just in case x




Yeah cheers love, I know what you mean. EVIL isnt it?


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> Yeah cheers love, I know what you mean. EVIL isnt it?



Is it a dilate the old pupils one? I hate those. I wander around blinking and swearing for a day. That or I just sit in a darkened room lol!


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Yeah cheers love, I know what you mean. EVIL isnt it?



last time forgot had to nip in and spend ?30 on pair


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> eye appointment TAKE SUN GLASSES just in case x



Definitely take sunglasses. If they put drops in you'll need them even in a pea soup fog.


----------



## bex123

steff09 said:


> shud be a better game then taylor webby tahts for sure



yep its a close 1 thats for sure , 2-2 with 1 leg each


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

BORED

I have been trying to read but keep being put off by matt and his game rage, and his yelling at the screen despite me asking him to SHUT UP

lol


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> BORED
> 
> I have been trying to read but keep being put off by matt and his game rage, and his yelling at the screen despite me asking him to SHUT UP
> 
> lol



hahhaaa my hubby has renamed war of duty " for f***s sake " after my son game rage ...not the same one i hope!!
soz i mean call of duty !


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> yep its a close 1 thats for sure , 2-2 with 1 leg each



getting better bex, barney losing it at mo


----------



## Steff

well bex if yor here what a match and a half that was lol xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Who said there's nothing on the box this evening RoboCop on Virgin1 (on freeview!) NOW


----------



## rachelha

I am off to bed - not made it out of my pyjamas today :-(  
Hope the cold is better tomorrow, being sick when your are not meant to be at work anyway is rubbish.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

you know what sucks? when you're really hungry but the blood machine tells you you're too high to have anything to eat


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> you know what sucks? when you're really hungry but the blood machine tells you you're too high to have anything to eat



I hate that! Especially when real hunger actually makes me feel as though my bg ought to be low and then I find it's not! Grrr!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I hate that! Especially when real hunger actually makes me feel as though my bg ought to be low and then I find it's not! Grrr!!!



i shake my fist at diabetes and all that it is grrrr *shakes fist*


----------



## Steff

good night xx


----------



## Northerner

Night steff, sleep tight!


----------



## twinnie

morning all having a i hate diabetes weekend so i know its early barman but can i have a large voddy please


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh so frikken annoyed this morning. Woke up and our only heater had broken. And I lost the recipt for it. So, had to go to robert dyas and buy a new one. But the sneaky little thing i am, am going to use the recipt from today to take the broken one back hahahaha.

Right, i need a shower!


----------



## Steff

good evening all in now and soooo hungry missed lunch had to Work thry grr


away to have a shower and change xx


----------



## rachelha

Still full of the cold and starting to feel decidedly sorry for myself.  I will probably just about be better by Tuesday - just in time to go back to work :-(


----------



## AlisonM

It's bleeding perishing here, the whole place is frozen solid. I was out for a few essentials earlier and it was a really scary experience. It's been snowing and then freezing for days so there's layers of ice which are really hard for me to navigate safely because I'm already unsteady on my pins. And, oh joy, more snow due this week.


----------



## Sugarbum

AlisonM said:


> It's bleeding perishing here, the whole place is frozen solid. I was out for a few essentials earlier and it was a really scary experience. It's been snowing and then freezing for days so there's layers of ice which are really hard for me to navigate safely because I'm already unsteady on my pins. And, oh joy, more snow due this week.



BE CAREFULL! Hope your place warms up soon.

I have spent the whole of the new year and new decade at work I have really started to loose the plot. The most sense I have got all day at work is from the cat. I dont even think anyone has fed since god knows when!

Anyone going to watch Celeb Big bro? Dont even like the thing, but there isnt anything else on (well, thats my excuse....)


----------



## AlisonM

Sorry Sugar, I meant the whole of the Highlands is frozen, not the house, the house is warm enough.


----------



## rachelha

AlisonM said:


> Sorry Sugar, I meant the whole of the Highlands is frozen, not the house, the house is warm enough.




A friend of mine in the borders has just had to order snow chains for his car, as he lives down a steep slope on a private road and it is thick with ice.  They are getting food dropped at the top of the road.  They have 2 foot of snow in their garden - unbelivable.


----------



## AlisonM

rachelha said:


> A friend of mine in the borders has just had to order snow chains for his car, as he lives down a steep slope on a private road and it is thick with ice.  They are getting food dropped at the top of the road.  They have 2 foot of snow in their garden - unbelivable.



It's about the same here.


----------



## Tezzz

Evening all,

I walked to church and back today the long way (3 miles each way) and I feel a little less depressed. I think I'll try the same distance tomorrow.

I've been catching up on all telly I have missed recently munching on plain popcorn done in the electric popcorn maker. It uses hot air to do the popping so it's quite healthy.

Can I have a large Baileys and ice please barman?


----------



## Steff

good evening tez glad to hear your getting there 


I have had mother of all headaches but its going now , just sat with fruit salad on go


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good evening tez glad to hear your getting there
> 
> 
> I have had mother of all headaches but its going now , just sat with fruit salad on go



hi all back in land of living...all celebrations and partying has finished work school college and back to being supermum again rather than superslob XXX


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> good evening tez glad to hear your getting there
> 
> 
> I have had mother of all headaches but its going now , just sat with fruit salad on go



Hi Steff,

It's really slow, feeling quite low still but the walking is paying off. BG must be lower too. I'm temporarily not testing at mo on docs advice that high numbers might make me feel worse than I am.

<Tongue In  Cheek>
Fruit Salad? I suppose you'll be polishing your halo next! 
</Tongue In Cheek>

Keep up the good work Steff. Now I think I'll raid the fridge for the remains of the fresh pineapple....


----------



## Freddie99

Evening All,

Back at uni now. Most of my flatmates are here and I've got an open bottle of port. Drank half a bottle of red wine last night so all is well lol! It seems I've got my basal pretty much sorted because I'm getting much better numbers. So much for the old DSN telling me to up alot.

Tom


----------



## Steff

lol tez believe me i have misbehaved abit lately so im being good, 




hey am nice to see you xxx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> lol tez believe me i have misbehaved abit lately so im being good,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey am nice to see you xxx



hey steffy you ok...i ate the mother in laws special chocos as we dont get to see her till next weekend so i have time to save up and buy some more opps they were lovely tho xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steffy you ok...i ate the mother in laws special chocos as we dont get to see her till next weekend so i have time to save up and buy some more opps they were lovely tho xxx



lolol@ tactics love it 
im away to stepp in the bath MIL gave me some lovely waterlilly smellies for bath ;ast week and i am guna go and use um now


laters xxx


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> hey steffy you ok...i ate the mother in laws special chocos as we dont get to see her till next weekend so i have time to save up and buy some more opps they were lovely tho xxx



check these beauties out.....
http://www.aubergechocolat.co.uk/media/images/upload/signaturerange.pdf


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> check these beauties out.....
> http://www.aubergechocolat.co.uk/media/images/upload/signaturerange.pdf



DROOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone going to watch Celeb Big bro? Dont even like the thing, but there isnt anything else on (well, thats my excuse....)



Yes, lol, I always watch it, even if I can't stand the celebs!!

We're onto about Celeb no. 7 now, and I can hear an AWFUL lot of barrel scraping going on!!  

It's so funny - every new *ahem* celeb who goes in, you can see the others DYING to ask "Who are YOU??  What do YOU do??"  

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh sore throat

tomorrow i start back on job hunting and stuff. I'm gunna hassle kfc *urgh* to get some work for a few weeks then hopefully leave! I'm filling in an application form for waitrissing at pizza hut (LOL!) tomorrow so hopefully something will come of that, i bloody hope so!


----------



## Steff

nah will never watch any bbs now there so dull xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> nah will never watch any bbs now there so dull xx



nite all finally an early night xx


----------



## AlisonM

Watched the first series of BBS, thought it was awful and haven't watched since. I'd rather have a tooth pulled without anaesthetic. Same goes for that dreadful jungle thing.


----------



## Steff

nights am im bck to usual routine 2moz lad bk so im off to 

nigths xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Right it's time for bed. Goodnight Steff and everyone else.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm thinking of going swimming tomorrow, or at the very least going to the pool to find out shedules and costs and stuff


----------



## HelenP

Time for Miss Piggy to put her Santa hat back in mothballs until next year...... 

xx


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> good morning all xx



hi all super mum back in buisness up at 7.30am...took son &daugther to school/college, dogs walked on the sparkling common ...-5 here this morning....tescos arrrggggh that was a mistake sooooo expensive.. now back home for a read in here and my mountains of admin i need to do...


----------



## Steff

morning am talking about spending fortune i jus spent 15 quid on cards i have 4 family birthdays in 4 days


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> morning am talking about spending fortune i jus spent 15 quid on cards i have 4 family birthdays in 4 days



im always horrified by the price of cards !!! i spent ?42 in tesco and still came home with nothing th eat...or so it seems...when i go to local supermarket i spend 20-25 and feel like ive come home with a truck full !


----------



## Steff

lolol you sound like me i spend 30-35 quid at asda and come bk home thinking i got nowt in for dinner lol, it is very bad walking the snow never stopped all saturday x


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> lolol you sound like me i spend 30-35 quid at asda and come bk home thinking i got nowt in for dinner lol, it is very bad walking the snow never stopped all saturday x



no snow here just cold -5! and snow due tomorrow and wednesday


----------



## Steff

well im shocked the kids school was open last time they was snow it closed for 3 days


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sugars 9.6 and feel like death warmed up. Only just crawled out of bed, feeling lethargic and crappy. Damnit.

I was gunna go up town today and start bugging places about work...looks like it'll have to wait til tomorrow 

i think im gunna have a pj day


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all after an early ish start for me I was hoping to nick away early, but I've gotta hang around for heating engineer to turn up, even though I phoned them at 8am! Grrrr, I'll have a large brandy please bar tender.


----------



## Steff

hiya rossi there turning out to be like builder either never turn up or turn up about 12 hours late lol


----------



## rossi_mac

yep not good I'm gonna give up at 17:00, and leave the "managing agent" a sarcy message, I'll be fighting in the morning!!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> yep not good I'm gonna give up at 17:00, and leave the "managing agent" a sarcy message, I'll be fighting in the morning!!



no heat then tonight? brrrrrrr


----------



## sofaraway

Evening all


----------



## Steff

evening how are you nikki x


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> yep not good I'm gonna give up at 17:00, and leave the "managing agent" a sarcy message, I'll be fighting in the morning!!



well time to get sarcy rossi , good luck


----------



## sofaraway

I'm ok, should be writing an essay but don't feel very motivated! How are you?


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> I'm ok, should be writing an essay but don't feel very motivated! How are you?



lol, yes im fine thx had lovely quiet day son went bk to school , he came out telling me what all his mates got for xmas , chatter chatter all the way home i could'nt get a word in lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Oach Essay writing! Have a glass of wine it could (!?!) help

We have heating at home, gonna head there now in a minute! None at work, apart from fan heaters that suck all the leccy to warm your big toe up! 

But good news I've got my replacement wedding ring Yipee!! looks a bit too shiney though, need to find 6 years of dirt to rub into it!! I'll probably find the old one now at the weekend!

HAve fun all, I'm dust


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Oach Essay writing! Have a glass of wine it could (!?!) help
> 
> We have heating at home, gonna head there now in a minute! None at work, apart from fan heaters that suck all the leccy to warm your big toe up!
> 
> But good news I've got my replacement wedding ring Yipee!! looks a bit too shiney though, need to find 6 years of dirt to rub into it!! I'll probably find the old one now at the weekend!
> 
> HAve fun all, I'm dust



wow got there quicker then you was told rossi , keep this was permenently attatched to your finger lol


laters


----------



## am64

off now see ya later folks


----------



## Steff

nd me bye all xx


----------



## rossi_mac

ahhhhh home, heating on, fire lit, music on, red wine on the go! I'm liking ten past eight  (2010) already!!

Now going online shopping to find a pvr which can series link so me and Wifey don't miss out on all tv this year!!


----------



## falcon123

rossi_mac said:


> ahhhhh home, heating on, fire lit, music on, red wine on the go! I'm liking ten past eight  (2010) already!!
> 
> Now going online shopping to find a pvr which can series link so me and Wifey don't miss out on all tv this year!!



Hi Rossi! My sister has a Sky package and this has the ability to record a series regardless of any scheduling changes. Very useful if anything is postponed or cancelled becaue of a news flash or overruning sporting event. She can also watch from the start of a programme if she comes in 20 minutes or whatever late. Quite threw me when I found myself watching what I was sure I had seen quarter of an hour earlier. I knew nothing of this feature and though it was the effect of the Shiraz!


----------



## Steff

evening all soap night for me , had nice minted lamb casserole for tea and im now stuffed

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

falcon123 said:


> Hi Rossi! My sister has a Sky package and this has the ability to record a series regardless of any scheduling changes. Very useful if anything is postponed or cancelled becaue of a news flash or overruning sporting event. She can also watch from the start of a programme if she comes in 20 minutes or whatever late. Quite threw me when I found myself watching what I was sure I had seen quarter of an hour earlier. I knew nothing of this feature and though it was the effect of the Shiraz!



Hehe I know Michael it's good, we had a sky+ box a wee while ago but did some cutting back and sky tv got cut but would like to watch the odd thing as and when, not when it's on if possible!

I may quizz you all about it on a new thread.


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> wow got there quicker then you was told rossi , keep this was permenently attatched to your finger lol
> 
> 
> laters



Tell me about it I was very confused thought I'd slept through January and woken in Feb!! All good tho!


----------



## shiv

I Am So Cold


----------



## shiv

i wrote that ^^ in capitals? why has it capitalised it instead?

also...my very first boyfriend, who i dated for 5 months and didn't ever kiss when i was 15, is engaged. weird!


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone is well  hot choccy please barman


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

IT'S REALLY COLD


----------



## twinnie

salmonpuff said:


> IT'S REALLY COLD



we are at - 7 the now it when down to - 11 last nite


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm sat here shivering in about 5 layers, including a hat and scarf and one of those snuggie blankets

I may have to take a picture...

Urgh, sugars at 12.1. Had breaded chicken and mash for dinner with 17 units of insulin. That was an hour and a half ago. I'll check again in half an hour and see what its like. *I AM SO FED UP OF THESE HIGHS!*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

me. right now. being cold.


----------



## twinnie

awww you look freezing


----------



## Steff

evening all xxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

twinnie said:


> awww you look freezing



i really am


----------



## rossi_mac

if cold do 1 of 3 things.

1) run outside naked for at least 10 minutes
2) drink lots of booze/meths etc 
3) put on as many clothes as poss get in a sleeping bag and under douvet.

or 4) set yourself on fire!

Hope it warms up soon

nearly outta vino shall I crack open another?


PS only joking!!


----------



## twinnie

pmsl


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> 2) drink lots of booze/meths etc



Seeing as I'll be working in a pathology lab I could drink the alcohol that preserves some of the specimens! Or that's in a few of the machines...the ones used to make microscope slides have five litre tanks of pure alcohol in them...

I've pulled on three rather warm and wooly rugby shirts!


----------



## Steff

lololo rossi


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> i really am



I'm not surprised - I'm cold and I have central heating, gas fire and hot water bottle! My house is draughty and poorly insulated and the CH just can't cope - just takes the edge off the chill and costs a fortune to do that! 

Must have been coldest day of the winter here - the frost never went from my garden despite the sunshine.


----------



## twinnie

a guy i went to school with is on the telly on itv above suspicion hes the one wearing a brown vest top {a big guy}


----------



## Steff

dam he sat watching ross kemp gr


----------



## twinnie

he was in touchwood as well i was watching billy connelly on itv3 untill my sis phoned me


----------



## Steff

ooooh is he well known then


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I'm not surprised - I'm cold and I have central heating, gas fire and hot water bottle! My house is draughty and poorly insulated and the CH just can't cope - just takes the edge off the chill and costs a fortune to do that!
> 
> Must have been coldest day of the winter here - the frost never went from my garden despite the sunshine.



eek, i know what you mean! Outside of our main window we have a little ledgy thing and its been white all day!

What is it with draughty poorly insulated houses in this town? No central heating here  And the halogen heater isn't touching the cold but rather eating the electric


----------



## rossi_mac

on a serious note Sam, have you ever got the clingfilm to stick on windows (and us hair drier to seal) to seal them a bit better, you can buy from robert dyas for a tenner I think we're going to do it for our back windows are they are rather draughty.


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> ooooh is he well known then



in wales he is at school his name was barry but hes change it to a more welsh one i ask my sister his name now


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> on a serious note Sam, have you ever got the clingfilm to stick on windows (and us hair drier to seal) to seal them a bit better, you can buy from robert dyas for a tenner I think we're going to do it for our back windows are they are rather draughty.



sam you poor thing....brandy winging your way....told you about cling film stuff before...get yourselfs some thanks rossi for source...re mould thread


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eek, no i havent done the cling film thing yet. Must get onto that!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> eek, no i havent done the cling film thing yet. Must get onto that!



its well worth it


----------



## rossi_mac

you probably could use your own cling film, but the shop bought special is a bit thicker and in sheets more like window sizes so get doon the shops girl. And in the mean time have a LARGE brandy! I would but I'm shakey stevens right now! Woopsie, over jabbed and had some sauce


----------



## twinnie

right steff got the right spelling off his name and its Celyn Jones hes been in 
causulty law and order uk and he played Mr Green in grangehill i havent see him in years but he looks the same lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all.

I'm in the middle of baking biscuits. I've used nearly all of my domestic-y Christmas presents in the process. Egg separator (fantastic invention), spatula, cookie cutters and what have you. Coming out of the oven in 1 minute....

In other news, I'm starting on Lantus again tonight. Bit nervous to tell the truth.


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> right steff got the right spelling off his name and its Celyn Jones hes been in
> causulty law and order uk and he played Mr Green in grangehill i havent see him in years but he looks the same lol



hya ohh i remember mr green lol


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> hya ohh i remember mr green lol



at school he was always in the school musicals {me and friends were in the chours lol}


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in the middle of baking biscuits. I've used nearly all of my domestic-y Christmas presents in the process. Egg separator (fantastic invention), spatula, cookie cutters and what have you. Coming out of the oven in 1 minute....
> 
> In other news, I'm starting on Lantus again tonight. Bit nervous to tell the truth.



Did someone say (cookies) homemade biscuits (Where's Tez isn't he the inhouse cookie monster??)????? I'll be right over! I hope you've made enough!!

Hope Lantus goes alwight


----------



## Steff

back in abit guns jump in bath 


x


----------



## twinnie

anybody else watching celeb bb


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in the middle of baking biscuits. I've used nearly all of my domestic-y Christmas presents in the process. Egg separator (fantastic invention), spatula, cookie cutters and what have you. Coming out of the oven in 1 minute....
> 
> In other news, I'm starting on Lantus again tonight. Bit nervous to tell the truth.



Hope the Lantus is ok


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks Rachel x


----------



## SacredHeart

rossi_mac said:


> Did someone say (cookies) homemade biscuits (Where's Tez isn't he the inhouse cookie monster??)????? I'll be right over! I hope you've made enough!!
> 
> Hope Lantus goes alwight



Thanks hon.

Yeah, we're going with vanilla and allspice biscuits. Made them half with sugar and half splenda. Just waiting for them to cool now. I plan to melt some 70% Lindt and drizzle that over the top a bit.


----------



## twinnie

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks hon.
> 
> Yeah, we're going with vanilla and allspice biscuits. Made them half with sugar and half splenda. Just waiting for them to cool now. I plan to melt some 70% Lindt and drizzle that over the top a bit.



that sounds nice save me one


----------



## SacredHeart

Will do! 

I plan on taking them into work tomorrow, to see what people think. I feel bad though, because one of my colleagues is lactose intolerant. I'd bought some flora with the aim of doing her her own batch, but I just haven't got the energy now


----------



## Steff

noooooooooo twinnie not BB


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

mmmmm pink smarties and 5 squares of cadburys chocolate. 3 units taken, we'll see what I'm like before bad. I was just craving chocolate...alot!


----------



## SacredHeart

Did the lantus...eeek. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Did the lantus...eeek. Fingers crossed!



Might be worth doing a 3 am test? What were your bg levels like befre the injection?


----------



## SacredHeart

high 6's....hmm, I hadn't thought about a 3am!


----------



## Steff

evening xxx


----------



## Northerner

Hi Steff! Katie - your pm box is full!


----------



## Steff

lolol u busy mailing northe .


im heading t bed now nights xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all its freezing but on the plus side kiddies are back in school 
can i have a large coffee please barman


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> morning all its freezing but on the plus side kiddies are back in school
> can i have a large coffee please barman



Morning Vickie, coming right up!


----------



## Steff

morning all

im scared to step out the dog came back and her legs wer like ice xx


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> morning all
> 
> im scared to step out the dog came back and her legs wer like ice xx



Be careful out there steff!


----------



## bex123

morning all , just got back from the school run , brrrrrrrrrrrrr , but atleast the kids are out of my hair now , a bit aprehensive as my youngest does his first full day at school today ( he was doing half days up till xmas)  , barman can i have a hot coffee please and do you do full english brekki ?


----------



## Steff

aww i remember back then bex , hope he has a lovely day xx there more adaptable then we realise im sure he will be fine once he gets amongst the other kids .

I just got back from docs and i was slipping and sliding everywhere lol


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> aww i remember back then bex , hope he has a lovely day xx there more adaptable then we realise im sure he will be fine once he gets amongst the other kids .
> 
> I just got back from docs and i was slipping and sliding everywhere lol



hi all very happy today... full english and was it a brandy in that coffee???


----------



## Steff

morning am u get mail?

wooooooooooooooooooooooo i slept in was very nawty but still got kids to school for 8.45


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> morning am u get mail?
> 
> wooooooooooooooooooooooo i slept in was very nawty but still got kids to school for 8.45



well done steff ...yes xxxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well done steff ...yes xxxx



yes well done indeed i dread to think what time id of woken if it had not been for son nudging me lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

Argh, so cold! Couldn't face going any further than the Subway on the corner for lunch. Bad girl - way too much money for a not-great sandwich


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Argh, so cold! Couldn't face going any further than the Subway on the corner for lunch. Bad girl - way too much money for a not-great sandwich



Subway is horrid.
How did the Lantus go overnight?  was your level ok this morning?


----------



## SacredHeart

Agreed, although I do like the people who own that branch - they give me cheap drinks, which is nice.

The lantus went ok, thanks . Went to bed on 6.4, woke up on 5.4, which is lower than I've been in a good long while! It was a bit of a 'a 5? in the morning? surely not!' moment.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

woke to 6.4 this morning despite a 2am hypo  mega pleased me.

It's shopping day today, ew. Things to do in town first though, like take the broken heater back and print my CV off. I'd go up to kfc but pah, they were supposed to phone me so they can wait until tomorrow to talk to me. Bumholes.

I might bake some cakes later on. I have a recipe for diabetic friendly chocolate muffins mmmmm.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Agreed, although I do like the people who own that branch - they give me cheap drinks, which is nice.
> 
> The lantus went ok, thanks . Went to bed on 6.4, woke up on 5.4, which is lower than I've been in a good long while! It was a bit of a 'a 5? in the morning? surely not!' moment.



sounds good hope it lasts x


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> woke to 6.4 this morning despite a 2am hypo  mega pleased me.
> 
> It's shopping day today, ew. Things to do in town first though, like take the broken heater back and print my CV off. I'd go up to kfc but pah, they were supposed to phone me so they can wait until tomorrow to talk to me. Bumholes.
> 
> I might bake some cakes later on. I have a recipe for diabetic friendly chocolate muffins mmmmm.



mmmmmmmm its so hard for me baking cause son always wants to ice everything lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

steff09 said:


> sounds good hope it lasts x



Thanks Steff 

Try and introduce light drizzling with melted 70% chocolate? That's what I do to avoid icing stuff


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks Steff
> 
> Try and introduce light drizzling with melted 70% chocolate? That's what I do to avoid icing stuff



Really so lindt could be used then .I have that vile bar i was givin in the fridge thats 90%


----------



## SacredHeart

That's what I use (Lindt). Drip it off a spoon and zig zag it across the top of whatever you're baking. Swirls, pretty patterns, etc. Lots of fun (and mess if you don't put some baking parchment underneath!)


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> That's what I use (Lindt). Drip it off a spoon and zig zag it across the top of whatever you're baking. Swirls, pretty patterns, etc. Lots of fun (and mess if you don't put some baking parchment underneath!)



woooo lad loves mess so sounds good to me, we are going to bake some biccies 2night after school so i reckon good time to introduce the lindt.


----------



## SacredHeart

I did quite a good recipe last night, and did it half sugar, half splenda, which I took into work, and no-one could tell the difference!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I'm just about to take the cooker apart. Dammed element in the oven has packed in and so have been stupid enough to offer to fix it on my day off.

I'll take the old element out and take it to the shop to make sure I've got the correct part.


----------



## bex123

well so much for my youngests full day at school they phoned me at half ten for me to come and get him , he'd wacked his head really badly and was winging of a headache ( this doesnt surprise me he could have an accident in a padded room lol ) got him home he seems ok now , but alas my first full child free day was a non starter , oh well theres always tomorrow


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear your house wasn't as quitet as you would have wanted. I hope the nipper is feeling better soon.

Look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Steff

bex123 said:


> well so much for my youngests full day at school they phoned me at half ten for me to come and get him , he'd wacked his head really badly and was winging of a headache ( this doesnt surprise me he could have an accident in a padded room lol ) got him home he seems ok now , but alas my first full child free day was a non starter , oh well theres always tomorrow



awww poor lad well he will want mums attention and plenty TLC huh.fingets crossed tomorrow is a more succsessful day hun xx


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just about to take the cooker apart. Dammed element in the oven has packed in and so have been stupid enough to offer to fix it on my day off.
> 
> I'll take the old element out and take it to the shop to make sure I've got the correct part.



poor you tez what are you using to cook with then x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

fffffffffffffffffff cold

i dont care how stupid i look in town, i am keeping my cool hat on. It hasn't left my head since last night

i have a pair of thick socks on over my tights, just put my boots on and by GOD my feet feel constricted  but need to keep the feets warm


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> fffffffffffffffffff cold
> 
> i dont care how stupid i look in town, i am keeping my cool hat on. It hasn't left my head since last night
> 
> i have a pair of thick socks on over my tights, just put my boots on and by GOD my feet feel constricted  but need to keep the feets warm



dont matter how u look sam long as your warm hun 


right away to get lad from school 

laters xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Just had to go out to get milk. FREEZING. 

However, someone had made a rather awesome snowman in the fountain in the city centre! M&S had no milk. NONE. So I had to go tramping around looking for some


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh matt just walked downstairs dressed in a suit. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

it snowed in southampton!!!!!!!!!!!! Then it stopped  lame. Dinner is in the oven, cake baking this evening and hopefully decent levels. 

Was low when we got back from town though 

Someone's letting off fireworks outside. In the cold. Mad buggers.

Got my cv handed in for the waitressing job. I'd better get it. 

And I got some well funny looks with my hat in town. Don't care though, my ears were toasty


----------



## AlisonM

Good luck with the job Sam. I take it this is not KFC?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Good luck with the job Sam. I take it this is not KFC?



Nope, I've applied to waitress at er... pizza hut

hey its a step up right?

I'm going to keep on job searching this week. Even if its supermarket work it'll do! Gotta keep afloat this year!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Nope, I've applied to waitress at er... pizza hut
> 
> hey its a step up right?
> 
> I'm going to keep on job searching this week. Even if its supermarket work it'll do! Gotta keep afloat this year!



ggood luck sam.....btw i love the hat!


----------



## Steff

good luck Sam hun



anyne got a spade?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> ggood luck sam.....btw i love the hat!



heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee its ace isn't it!!! I wore it out today and it kept me toasty. But then, I also wore it in bed last night 

I am attempting the 101 things to do in 1001 days. It's really hard to come up with everything!


----------



## Steff

good luck sam rather u then me


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SOUTHAMPTON IS COVERED IN SNOW!

I want to go out in it

but its too late to go and play


----------



## Steff

Sam you must be psychic i just went down to gate with dog and i was teasing her , i cud not wait to see new covering lol


----------



## Steff

nites all im offski 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm off to bed too, having amused myself by taking photos of my diabetes failure and posting on the blog.

very tired and worn out. Want to get up early and go out with the camera to find some pretty snow.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## twinnie

morning hope everyone down south is okay with all this weather 
i will have the usual barman please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning hope everyone down south is okay with all this weather
> i will have the usual barman please



diwn south god damit the north is bludy crippled lol x


----------



## twinnie

steff09 said:


> diwn south god damit the north is bludy crippled lol x



were i stay all of england and wales is down south lol its not too bad were i am just bloody cold it hasnt be above 0 for about 2 weeks now


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> were i stay all of england and wales is down south lol its not too bad were i am just bloody cold it hasnt be above 0 for about 2 weeks now



shocking where i am been snowing on and off since 18th. it will take till march to clear and thats without new downfall xx


----------



## vince13

Wow, managed to get in here through the snow in Somerset - where are the rest of you and did I hear someone offer Hot Choccy ?  Yes PLEASE>>>>>>>>


----------



## Steff

well kids r in school but only packed lunches 2day, none of the staff hardly here


----------



## Northerner

vince13 said:


> Wow, managed to get in here through the snow in Somerset - where are the rest of you and did I hear someone offer Hot Choccy ?  Yes PLEASE>>>>>>>>



Coming right up! That's the virtue of a virtual pub, the journey here isn't as hazardous as the real world - although we might still get snowed in


----------



## Steff

Im guna get rudolph in to give me a lift into W


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> well kids r in school but only packed lunches 2day, none of the staff hardly here



I don't ever remember the schools closing when I was a kid, and we had some pretty bad winters in the '60s and '70s


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all from snow covered Brighton! It's lovely and we're predicted snow in various forms for the next few days. Heavy snow at the moment and I have no lectures to miss sadly.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just found out i have no job to go back to...


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i just found out i have no job to go back to...



have you signed on sam...you can do it online then they'll call you back go thro form and then set you a signing date.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> have you signed on sam...you can do it online then they'll call you back go thro form and then set you a signing date.



in on hold at the moment, just to see what i can claim


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> in on hold at the moment, just to see what i can claim



good luck!! they have somewhere a section for artists and musicians that get irregular work i wonder if you could count archeologists....if you need any help translating the text!! pm me cos my hubby helps people get it sorted for a living...no he doesnt work for the dole people..


----------



## Steff

right im away bk after 3.30 x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> right im away bk after 3.30 x



take care cuz ...


----------



## Tezzz

I tried to fix the cooker last night. Took it apart and got the dead element out and thought I would get another one this morning. Simples.

Then it snowed.

So the cooker is still in bits - no buses to get me to the shop that has the parts I need. I could have walked to the cooker spares shop but it's at the top of a hill so I won't risk it.

It's just stopped snowing here. Looks like I'll have to go to w today. Ho Hum. 

Dinner tonight will have to be something a la ding or a take away....


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon all,

"working from home" today!!

Have actually done quite a bit today but just had lunch and clearing the drive break, didn't want to, it spoils the white look, but it makes sense incase the snow comes down heavy like they say then only 1 load to clear if we need to get out (only scenario I can think of is a dry cellar!)

hope all safe and well, i need cake shaking like a leaf!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh well at least i have more time to play video games

decided against signing on for now. Got a few more paychecks from archaeology yet and enough money to last.

Still feeling a little down in the dumps. Well, more than a little. Have phoned the TEA at SCC to see if they have anything and they'll be phoning me back soon i hope. I am so annoyed that KFC lied and didn't keep the job open for me...


----------



## rossi_mac

Sam sign on for god sake!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Sam sign on for god sake!



i have another 2 paychecks from SCC to come. Plus, moving out of this dump next month. 

I'd rather not to be honest. Don't know why. At least, just for now


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> i have another 2 paychecks from SCC to come. Plus, moving out of this dump next month.
> 
> I'd rather not to be honest. Don't know why. At least, just for now



I know what you mean Sam, but it can be worth it because they will pay NI contributions for you, plus Council Tax etc. Are you staying in Southampton or htinking of moving elsewhere?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I know what you mean Sam, but it can be worth it because they will pay NI contributions for you, plus Council Tax etc. Are you staying in Southampton or htinking of moving elsewhere?



Really need to think on it. Just really don't want to at the moment.

I'm not sure yet. Half tempted to move out of the county to be honest and go somewhere totally new.


----------



## SacredHeart

Come to Yorkshire! It's great up here. Not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Come to Yorkshire! It's great up here. Not that I'm biased or anything



don't tempt me  I'd love to live in york.

A brand new start away from hampshire sounds fab. 

How cheap is living up that way? And more importantly, what are jobs like?


----------



## Northerner

I'd love to live in York too - and Yorkshire is, of course, the finest county in the country! Too tied up with the house and everything down here though, but if you have no ties I think it can be great to move to new places.


----------



## Northerner

P.S there must be an awful lot of archeology going on up there - you don't get much more 'historical' than York!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

it's definitely a tempter, just get away from being down south. Spent too long down this way, too many bad memories and tbh, there is such a lack of jobs round here its unreal.

I'm so glad that come february this flat contract will be over. Don't get me wrong, i *like* southampton, I just really feel like its time to go somewhere new and start things properly again. 

sounds depressing doesn't it...but i think a whole move away would be the best thing for the two of us!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> P.S there must be an awful lot of archeology going on up there - you don't get much more 'historical' than York!



YES! There is a huuuuuuuuge unit in york, and then there's Jorvic too (I would loooove to work there!) I think the unit is york archaeological trust or something, and its utterly fab!

http://www.yorkarchaeology.co.uk/


----------



## rossi_mac

probably would be good there samuel smiths ain't bad, but in the mean time SIGN ON!!

Hey Katie what does your cat do in the snow? Build any snowcats? Mine are clearly too soft only going out if I go out with them! and clearly getting bored at sitting in the house all day long!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

> probably would be good there samuel smiths ain't bad, but in the mean time SIGN ON!!




no *crosses arms and pulls a face*


----------



## rossi_mac

you choice Sam but also your lose, I'll shut up now! 

Hope you find something soon


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> you choice Sam but also your lose, I'll shut up now!
> 
> Hope you find something soon



 I will  I have spoken to the ladies at the TEA at SCC and they're trying to find me something asap. Bless them. 

anyway, i'm hungry. But BGs at 10. And I'm hungry for chocolate damnit. I need to go to the shop and get butter so i can make cake.


----------



## SacredHeart

*DIES LAUGHING*

I worked at Jorvik for a year


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> *DIES LAUGHING*
> 
> I worked at Jorvik for a year



*OHMYGODDIDYOUGETTODRESSUPASAVIKING?????????????*


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep!

Yeah, Jorvik itself is an ok place to work. The staff are great. The management are NOT. I would suggest that its sister attraction DIG is better for actual archaeologists, rather than fake ones, like me. I tried my best, but some of the stuff I told people must have been UTTER nonsense!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Yep!
> 
> Yeah, Jorvik itself is an ok place to work. The staff are great. The management are NOT. I would suggest that its sister attraction DIG is better for actual archaeologists, rather than fake ones, like me. I tried my best, but some of the stuff I told people must have been UTTER nonsense!



ooooooooooooooh, i want to dress up as a viking!

Ah, I've heard about DIG. Sounds fab. Just been looking on the websites actually, and er...enquiring...about work. Seems like an option, one of many 

I still want to dress up as a viking  though i have to say, i have heard horror stories about some of the things jorvik tell its clientelle about the vikings.....


----------



## SacredHeart

The DIG lot are really friendly. I'll talk to my friend Kevin if you want. He was Duty Manager over there for a while. He's my ex-housemate, and got me into York ARC in the first place. The Viking Festival is in Feb and they're always recruiting at Jorvik like that.

Costumes are EVIL though. I got really bad rashes off the material on mine. I hear since my friend Neil is team leader they've got a lot better though,

As you can tell, I'm still quite friendly with that crowd!

Give me a ring if you want to actually get the lowdown on the whole thing. I can PM you my mobile x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> The DIG lot are really friendly. I'll talk to my friend Kevin if you want. He was Duty Manager over there for a while. He's my ex-housemate, and got me into York ARC in the first place. The Viking Festival is in Feb and they're always recruiting at Jorvik like that.
> 
> Costumes are EVIL though. I got really bad rashes off the material on mine. I hear since my friend Neil is team leader they've got a lot better though,
> 
> As you can tell, I'm still quite friendly with that crowd!
> 
> Give me a ring if you want to actually get the lowdown on the whole thing. I can PM you my mobile x



ooooooooh that sounds fab  cheers hun!


----------



## SacredHeart

Just sent you a PM


----------



## am64

i want to be a viking too!


----------



## SacredHeart

Yikes! It's an epidemic!


----------



## am64

i just love to wear that helmet and horns x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> i just love to wear that helmet and horns x



weeeeellll actually the helmet and horns, although synonimous with viking culture nowadays wasn't actually a viking invention i forget who did start it all off, but rarely did vikings go for that sort of stuff


----------



## am64

i did know that from somewhere they also werent into rape and piliging ... i still like the helmet tho


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> i did know that from somewhere they also werent into rape and piliging ... i still like the helmet tho



the rape and pillage stories were made up mostly by the saxons. it did happen, like when they attacked places like jarrow, but again it was pretty rare

yay vikings


----------



## am64

when i lived in scotland Sam we went to the camster cairns ....5510 years old... the whole of caithness was littered with such stuff but i wouldnt recommend living there
http://www.geo.ed.ac.uk/scotgaz/features/featurefirst10097.html


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep, rape and pillage was mostly the saxons

The horns thing was the Celts.

The vikings get that story from a burian that was uncovered where there was a helmet and two misplaced drinking/war horns. Never wore them on the helmets, it's a load of tosh


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Yep, rape and pillage was mostly the saxons
> 
> The horns thing was the Celts.
> 
> The vikings get that story from a burian that was uncovered where there was a helmet and two misplaced drinking/war horns. Never wore them on the helmets, it's a load of tosh



nooooooooooooo dont use the C word! Thats a common misconception especially over in the uk. Celts were scandinavian, european and stuff but were never ever ever in the uk. The only celtish things that came over here were the language, and some of the art. La Tene for the win.

unless you mean the horned helmets from the real celts, not the fake english ones?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> when i lived in scotland Sam we went to the camster cairns ....5510 years old... the whole of caithness was littered with such stuff but i wouldnt recommend living there
> http://www.geo.ed.ac.uk/scotgaz/features/featurefirst10097.html



ooooooooooooh neolithic chambered tombs


----------



## SacredHeart

I mean the real ones!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I mean the real ones!



yaaaay real ones  the whole lack of viking horned helmets thing was beaten into us with a stick at uni. Some of the earlier celtic examples from the scandinavian area are utterly beautiful though. very very rare to find!


----------



## SacredHeart

Hoorah! I'm so glad to hear that. Gets on my wick no end when I see people walking around York with the stupid horned helmets. Unfortunately tourist information sells them, and the flipping dungeons have a horned viking on their advertising.

*shakes fist*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Hoorah! I'm so glad to hear that. Gets on my wick no end when I see people walking around York with the stupid horned helmets. Unfortunately tourist information sells them, and the flipping dungeons have a horned viking on their advertising.
> 
> *shakes fist*



LEMME AT EM!!!! *joins in the fist shaking* I'll even bring my old lecturer nick thorpe along too, he'd really let rip


----------



## SacredHeart

I've come close before, believe me!


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> when i lived in scotland Sam we went to the camster cairns ....5510 years old... the whole of caithness was littered with such stuff but i wouldnt recommend living there
> http://www.geo.ed.ac.uk/scotgaz/features/featurefirst10097.html



I love those old standing stones etc, have a book listing them all from Outer hebs to France, good read! Often go and see Calenish stones when up on the Island, I think I get a bit too over excited about them, we went to France with some mates a couple of years ago and I was the only one excited about the hundreds (well a lot) of rows of stones down there!! 

Still snowing here, cloud finally looks proper dark and heavy full of snow! Bring on the heavy snow

Fire lit is it too early for some rouge?


----------



## SacredHeart

Too early? I doubt it!


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Too early? I doubt it!



Good! An Argentinian Malbec, with proper cork sitting by fire warming!!


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> Good! An Argentinian Malbec, with proper cork sitting by fire warming!!



oooh that sounds really good (one of my favourites), a large one for me please


----------



## Steff

hi guys dunno when ill get on next ,my nan has fell down and done her hip in i am shooting over there to see her , bit of a trek and im trusting a cab driver but hope everyone ok xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> hi guys dunno when ill get on next ,my nan has fell down and done her hip in i am shooting over there to see her , bit of a trek and im trusting a cab driver but hope everyone ok xx



Steff - hope she is ok


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Good! An Argentinian Malbec, with proper cork sitting by fire warming!!



hubby wants to know is its a trivento


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hi guys dunno when ill get on next ,my nan has fell down and done her hip in i am shooting over there to see her , bit of a trek and im trusting a cab driver but hope everyone ok xx



ohhh steffy hope all goes well


----------



## Steff

ty taxi said 4.45 wonder if he gets here then


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope your nan is alright,

The label says;

a.k.a Rodolfo Sadler, master winemaker & aspiring chef (!)
2008 Malbec Mendoza, Argentina

So I guess it's not but I'm looking forward to it


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Hope your nan is alright,
> 
> The label says;
> 
> a.k.a Rodolfo Sadler, master winemaker & aspiring chef (!)
> 2008 Malbec Mendoza, Argentina
> 
> So I guess it's not but I'm looking forward to it



sounds good enough to me Rossi... Hubby likes the argentinan red


----------



## sofaraway

Sorry to hear about your nan Steff, hope they can fix her hip and she'll be back to her normal self soon.


----------



## SacredHeart

Hope your nan is Ok, love. x


----------



## Northerner

Ever seen the film The 13th Warrior'? That's a great Viking film!

I went to Jorvik shortly after it opened - they made a big thing of how you could smell the poo, making it 'authentic'!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Ever seen the film The 13th Warrior'? That's a great Viking film!



you a viking aswell northe...aswell as a jaffa cake scoffer? (Heehee)


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah, the Monday mornings when they used to top up the smells 

Having said that though, the smell never bothered me - I never thought it was that strong, so it used to get to me when people would go on about how they were going to be sick, etc.....drama queens.


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Ah, the Monday mornings when they used to top up the smells
> 
> Having said that though, the smell never bothered me - I never thought it was that strong, so it used to get to me when people would go on about how they were going to be sick, etc.....drama queens.



I won't ask how they 'topped up' the smells I was more interested in the Old Norse voices that they had muttering away.


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Ah, the Monday mornings when they used to top up the smells
> 
> Having said that though, the smell never bothered me - I never thought it was that strong, so it used to get to me when people would go on about how they were going to be sick, etc.....drama queens.



soz but are you still talking about vikings....smells or have i missed something here?


----------



## SacredHeart

LOL! Ah, it was just bottles of chemicals - nothing more frightening than that!


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> soz but are you still talking about vikings....smells or have i missed something here?



Yep, still on the same topic! Jorvik has various points in it where they introduce artificial smells to try and make the 'time travelling' experience more 'authentic'


----------



## Freddie99

Ah what an afternoon. Sledging in bin liners now watching Zulu with a pint of orange juice and waiting for my pizza to cook. Lovely. Sod working today.


----------



## SacredHeart

Sounds like a plan to me, Tom!

First time I ever went sledging was at the age of 19, when my flatmate strapped two bin bags to his feet and went down the hill standing up. The rest of us stole trays from the refectory to slide on. Except for another friend who stole (and broke) a proper sledge from some teenagers!


----------



## Northerner

Hydrogen sulphide, no doubt - I used to make it with my chemistry set to make stink bombs! Are kids still allowed chemistry sets?


----------



## SacredHeart

Doubt it. They're lucky if they're allowed conkers, these days!


----------



## am64

still sounds scarely smelling + chemicals spell trouble to me


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> still sounds scarely smelling + chemicals spell trouble to me



ok ok caught up with thread ! i used to work for the guy who introduced alot of these themed history places ....i wonder if he did jorkvik? sounds like the sort of themed place hed do


----------



## SacredHeart

How recently? I might have known him by reputation!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> How recently? I might have known him by reputation!



18months...


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmm. Possibly would know him then!


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Sounds like a plan to me, Tom!
> 
> First time I ever went sledging was at the age of 19, when my flatmate strapped two bin bags to his feet and went down the hill standing up. The rest of us stole trays from the refectory to slide on. Except for another friend who stole (and broke) a proper sledge from some teenagers!



Was damn good. It was the first time one of my flat mates had been sledging too. Given that he's Syrian that's not surprising lol! Just had a nice glass of port. Had port too before we went out lol. Damn student life style, I'm becoming an alcoholic.


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Was damn good. It was the first time one of my flat mates had been sledging too. Given that he's Syrian that's not surprising lol! Just had a nice glass of port. Had port too before we went out lol. Damn student life style, I'm becoming an alcoholic.



becomming ??


----------



## SacredHeart

I....LOVE....PORT. oooooh, I have some left at home, I think.

Good plan, sir!


----------



## SacredHeart

Is it bad that I really want to take up playing the ukelele, when I already own a guitar that I'm learning, as well as a clarinet and a keyboard that I'm no good on?


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> becomming ??



Hahaha, yeah lol. My tolerance for booze has increased so much!



SacredHeart said:


> I....LOVE....PORT. oooooh, I have some left at home, I think.
> 
> Good plan, sir!



Port...one of the best drinks there is. Typically drunk when there is toasting going on. Ladies and gentlemen The Queen!


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Is it bad that I really want to take up playing the ukelele, when I already own a guitar that I'm learning, as well as a clarinet and a keyboard that I'm no good on?



I have a guitar, but have always wanted to learn to play the clarinet.


----------



## SacredHeart

So have I, but my friend who said she'd teach me also teaches secondary, so is busy a LOT, sadly. Plus I promised my housemate I would only ever practice a wind instrument when I had the flat to myself. Hence why I don't own a saxophone....or a violin, (a stringed instrument, I know) despite I have friends willing to teach me who ARE free.

I just tend to accumulate instruments! The ukelele is really calling me right now though


----------



## rossi_mac

The only instruments in our house are the spoons! Would luv to be able to tickle the ivory.

Tom keep your tolerance HIGH and drink port daily, I currently haven't had a port for far too long, probably months

Saw a flyer in local  shop for local group, interesting...

Back to it, been clingfilming/doubleglazing me windows.


----------



## Steff

hya guys well nan seems ok , she is in bed , my unc is stopping with her, wat she was doing out i dont know , she had ran outta bread


----------



## sofaraway

Glad to hear she is alright.
There is something different about your username Steff?


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Glad to hear she is alright.
> There is something different about your username Steff?



yes i was steff09 but thats out of date lol, so i kindly asked admin to change it to 2010 and she obliged


----------



## sofaraway

Steff2010 said:


> yes i was steff09 but thats out of date lol, so i kindly asked admin to change it to 2010 and she obliged



it'll be a yearly change then! and it's got a capital S now aswell


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> it'll be a yearly change then! and it's got a capital S now aswell



well spotted eagle eyed gal u lol


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> The only instruments in our house are the spoons! Would luv to be able to tickle the ivory.
> 
> Tom keep your tolerance HIGH and drink port daily, I currently haven't had a port for far too long, probably months
> 
> Saw a flyer in local  shop for local group, interesting...
> 
> Back to it, been clingfilming/doubleglazing me windows.



Mmmm student alcoholism! I'm now on my fifth port of the day. Snow and alcohol mix well it seems lol!


----------



## am64

glad to hear nan ok Steff2010


----------



## shiv

tofu wieners are the BEST

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/detail/418431b.jpg


----------



## am64

shiv said:


> tofu wieners are the BEST
> 
> http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/detail/418431b.jpg



wont let me in to link..... hows it up with you and the PWLD in the snow


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone?


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone?



hi twinnie we all as frozen as you!! i love the way you scots say 'I stay' when saying where you live! when we lived in caithness i first thought everyone was moving as when asked where they from they'd say..i stay in.... or he stay over in.... are you feeling better now sweetie


----------



## Steff

evening twinnie gd ta


ty am


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> hi twinnie we all as frozen as you!! i love the way you scots say 'I stay' when saying where you live! when we lived in caithness i first thought everyone was moving as when asked where they from they'd say..i stay in.... or he stay over in.... are you feeling better now sweetie



much better thank you  when i first move up here i was working in a factory up by inverness and the all say ken a lot so for 3 months i called this guy ken his name was scott


----------



## Steff

back later on peeps guna ring sis and catch up x


----------



## shiv

am64 said:


> wont let me in to link..... hows it up with you and the PWLD in the snow



oh it was only a pic of the wieners.

it's great thanks - i'm a bit worried tomorrow we will be blocked in by the snow/ice (there is a huge drive from the main road to the mansion which frequently gets too icy to drive on). i need to get spending money for Prague!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> oh it was only a pic of the wieners.
> 
> it's great thanks - i'm a bit worried tomorrow we will be blocked in by the snow/ice (there is a huge drive from the main road to the mansion which frequently gets too icy to drive on). i need to get spending money for Prague!



Ooh! Prague is BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Prague is BRILLIANT!!!



that photo is giving me vertigo!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> that photo is giving me vertigo!



How do you think I felt taking it?


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> How do you think I felt taking it?



noooo thats made my knees go totally wobbly and to think i used to climb up 6 storey of scafold to inspect works!


----------



## Steff

im jus watching no country for old men, im very squeamish and if anyone has seen it its very violent  I gave up its causing me to sweat


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> im jus watching no country for old men, im very squeamish and if anyone has seen it its very violent  I gave up its causing me to sweat



2 1/2 men on here...... i hate volient films


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> im jus watching no country for old men, im very squeamish and if anyone has seen it its very violent  I gave up its causing me to sweat



I watched that from behind a cushion about a month ago.  It is a really good film  - if you can get through the gory bits.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> 2 1/2 men on here...... i hate volient films



yes i only peeked my head over lappy cause i saw woody harrelson and drooled


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

I'm at home. Left *W* an hour and a half early coz buses have been pulled off due to icy roads.


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey tez. What're you having?


----------



## Tezzz

A pint of Fosters if it's your round please...


----------



## rossi_mac

Fair play Tez, you gotta be careful, I thought they were using the buses round us to keep the roads clear, but I only saw a couple this morning, I guess it is the last thing you want a bus sliding along the road!!

Evening all bit shakey here need a soak, catch y'all laters.

PS Any luck with your element?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

laaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Fair play Tez, you gotta be careful, I thought they were using the buses round us to keep the roads clear, but I only saw a couple this morning, I guess it is the last thing you want a bus sliding along the road!!
> 
> Evening all bit shakey here need a soak, catch y'all laters.
> 
> PS Any luck with your element?



Trust me when I say the last thing you want is 15 tons of bus out of control. I had a few skids and wheelspins before I was told to return to the garage.

Re the elelment - nope. Gonna try tomorrow morning if buses running. If not will get me wellies out and shank's pony it.



salmonpuff said:


> laaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



What are you on Sam?

I want some.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> What are you on Sam?
> 
> I want some.



unfortunately not anything happy 

can i have something very very strong please? Bottomless glass of it?


----------



## Steff

hya tez hi all x


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> unfortunately not anything happy
> 
> can i have something very very strong please? Bottomless glass of it?



I've found the *Baileys... *A whole bottle of it... Wanna share Sam?

Hi Steff. Still snowing up your way?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I've found the *Baileys... *A whole bottle of it... Wanna share Sam?
> 
> Hi Steff. Still snowing up your way?



Letting us have a wee break at the minute tez 

hows cooker??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I've found the *Baileys... *A whole bottle of it... Wanna share Sam?
> 
> Hi Steff. Still snowing up your way?



is is bottomless?


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Letting us have a wee break at the minute tez
> 
> hows cooker??



Ahhh. 

Cooker still in  bits. Top oven works.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> Cooker still in  bits. Top oven works.



is that any use at all to u then ?


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> is is bottomless?



It's a litre. We could both get smashed on that!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> It's a litre. We could both get smashed on that!



YES PLEASE!


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> is that any use at all to u then ?



Yes, we usually use the top oven as it's cheaper to run. Main oven only used if lots to roast or bake. 

Tonight we had roast coq au vin and oven chips done in the in the top oven.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Yes, we usually use the top oven as it's cheaper to run. Main oven only used if lots to roast or bake.
> 
> Tonight we had roast coq au vin and oven chips done in the in the top oven.



well hope u dnt want a roast lol, sounds good to me least its better then nothing


----------



## Steff

good morning all, well the school has finally gave in and closed it is seriously dangerous out there today. x


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> good morning all, well the school has finally gave in and closed it is seriously dangerous out there today. x



Morning Steff.

Icy in Brighton. They've put coaches with snow chains out on my route....


----------



## Steff

morning tez , scary today it is , all well and good the snow is fun for kids , but this ice is far from fun


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff.
> 
> Icy in Brighton. They've put coaches with snow chains out on my route....



Do you know if the 25 bus is running Tez?


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Do you know if the 25 bus is running Tez?



The latest weather info on the buses in Brighton can be found at *http://www.buses.co.uk/news/weather.aspx *


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> The latest weather info on the buses in Brighton can be found at *http://www.buses.co.uk/news/weather.aspx *



Cheers Tez, appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

Right, decision made. I'm not heading in to uni. Can't be bothered to hang around for a bus in the cold nor can I be bothered to walk for the sake of a one and a half hour lecture.


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, decision made. I'm not heading in to uni. Can't be bothered to hang around for a bus in the cold nor can I be bothered to walk for the sake of a one and a half hour lecture.



I thought the buses were running to Falmer Station.

Just think of all that time you can constructively spend revising. (Not) 

Or making a snow man on The Level.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all! Got to work about half an hour ago. Would have been in for 9:30, if I hadn't spent about 5-10 minutes trying to unfreeze the keyhole on the 7 foot gate that blocks my escape from my flat.....grr!


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> I thought the buses were running to Falmer Station.
> 
> Just think of all that time you can constructively spend revising. (Not)
> 
> Or making a snow man on The Level.



Yeah busses are running therebut in all honesty I really can't be bothered to go in for an hour and a half when the slides will be up on student central later on. As for making a snow man...well I reckon that a fair bit of the snow will be ice by now.

Tom


----------



## vince13

I'm not venturing far today.  The roads look OK but the pavements are really bad and, as we have enough food etc in the house, I'm going to hibernate - or is there a chance we'll get a "lock in" ?


----------



## Steff

I think that can be arranged vince13 lol


----------



## Tezzz

vince13 said:


> I'm not venturing far today.  The roads look OK but the pavements are really bad and, as we have enough food etc in the house, I'm going to hibernate - or is there a chance we'll get a "lock in" ?



A lock in sounds good to me. 

There was a story in the news where a pub up north got snowed in so the customers had to stay there for a few days.... *http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/8438314.stm*


----------



## rachelha

All over the place today, can't concentrate on anything, despite having urgent stuff to do.  Going to get in trouble


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear that Rachella.
Hope you get better soon.

On a personal note it's too dangerous to go out and get the parts for the cooker today.


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear that Rachella.
> Hope you get better soon.
> 
> On a personal note it's too dangerous to go out and get the parts for the cooker today.



Tez - thanks for concern.  I am not ill, just have far too much on my mind, and good things not bad


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Tez - thanks for concern.  I am not ill, just have far too much on my mind, and good things not bad



Rachel you have me thinking allsorts but 1 things springs to mind from certain posts you have written, but i'm ditzy so i will be miles off the mark LOL


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Rachel you have me thinking allsorts but 1 things springs to mind from certain posts you have written, but i'm ditzy so i will be miles off the mark LOL



I love the word *ditzy*!

Nice one Steff.


----------



## falcon123

Real struggle to get in today and finally arrived hour and quarter late! I gave up yesterday but I will probably have to take a day's AL. Now they seem to be cancelling most of the trains on FCC ThamesUnlinked! Argh!!! Excuse "severe weather", i.e. freezing cold.


----------



## Tezzz

falcon123 said:


> Real struggle to get in today and finally arrived hour and quarter late! I gave up yesterday but I will probably have to take a day's AL. Now they seem to be cancelling most of the trains on FCC ThamesUnlinked! Argh!!! Excuse "severe weather", i.e. freezing cold.



That's a bummer Falcon.

Where I work we get paid if we make the effort to go in.

I've got to go in at 3pm today. Will leave home at 2.30 as no buses to work.


----------



## am64

hello all sorry only got up 1 hr ago...opps not sleeping well at moment..anyay of to do the chores and go out into the winterwonderland!


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> hello all sorry only got up 1 hr ago...opps not sleeping well at moment..anyay of to do the chores and go out into the winterwonderland!



I love lie ins. I was awake at 7am this  morning. Stayed in bed till 9.30 with the eleccy blanket on.

Hope your sleep patterns improve soon.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hello all sorry only got up 1 hr ago...opps not sleeping well at moment..anyay of to do the chores and go out into the winterwonderland!



Hi am sorry to hear you have not been sleeping well , can you pinpoint why??
xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

after 1 bacon sandwich this morning and a waking level of 5.2...i found myself up at 18 

i'm off to town ina bit to have a go at west quay...they havent given my application to pizza hut (ew), and the manager from pizza hut sounded lovely too. The bugging starts. HA


----------



## Steff

Afternoon early evening guys toad in the hole for tea 2night , i have chicken and broccoli pie mmm .x

Its stopped snowing for more then an hour yayyy


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Afternoon early evening guys toad in the hole for tea 2night , i have chicken and broccoli pie mmm .x
> 
> Its stopped snowing for more then an hour yayyy



hi steff and all ...boiled bacon for us so we can make pea and ham soup tomorrow


----------



## Steff

lol snap am made broth earlier with ham shank ive made more broth then anything else in last 4 weeks.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> lol snap am made broth earlier with ham shank ive made more broth then anything else in last 4 weeks.



very north eastern ...do you cook yours with split peas


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh, having a fairly rotten feeling afternoon. I keep feeling low. I've had one hypo today, but I'm around 8 again. So I'm NOT low, but I feel it all the time. It's really confusing.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> very north eastern ...do you cook yours with split peas



yer pulses etc etc celery turnip tato all of it


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yer pulses etc etc celery turnip tato all of it



proper receipe x


----------



## twinnie

hello all its really cold here


----------



## Steff

hy twinnie u got your new wedding ring yet xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> hy twinnie u got your new wedding ring yet xx



not yet steff there need to order new ones in as my ring size is now a small k so it will be next week


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> not yet steff there need to order new ones in as my ring size is now a small k so it will be next week



nice one bet you cant wait , im a size L and usually prefer necklaces to rings but i do wear 1


----------



## Steff

cyaz  ltr...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

spent the past however many hours wandering round town after work

found out the idiots at west quay hadnt handed in my cv to pizza hut, so i went and got it and handed it in myself. I always feel wierd handing it to normal crew just incase they throw it out.......

I also asked in paperchase (where i picked myself up a nice notebook as a treat!), i was going to ask in claires accessories but they were all standing around chatting while there was a huge queue, nandoes (gotta take in a CV), CoOp by the railway, ikea (nothing at the mo), tescos (again nothing). But I am going to keep at it.

Got me an appointment at the temp agency on weds to get all the proper forms filled in whereupon I will be begging that they find me something there and then!

I'm also going to be scouring the internet this evening for jobs in the area. There's a library job going at the uni but it says interviews will take place next month.......

Might go and see if TGI Friday's have any jobs going.

Felt hypo in the middle of tescos which sucked. I wandered around sucking on my juice carton ha!

Matt and I went to ikea and ran around like children on the escalators cuz we're cool like that.

Tomorrow, I bug more people. I'm also going to have to go to the internet cafe and print out more CVs. Lame. I hate not having my own printer 

Is it bad if once I've handed in an application I phone to see if they've got it and how they're getting on? Is it wrong to be pushy?


----------



## SacredHeart

No, I don't think it's wrong to follow up. I'd give it a couple of days though, in case the manager is away and hasn't seen it, or they're waiting for a certain deadline. Usually good to ask for an estimate of when they'll be in touch, I think.


----------



## rossi_mac

Becky's righ tI think Sam, but as I said before but I said I wouldn't mention signing on again so I won't!

No booze tonight saving myself for tomorrow night hehe!!

Catch you all tomorrow I'm going to try and get a peaceful night kip!


----------



## Steff

Good night Rossi 
sweetdreams


----------



## Steff

goodnight........


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> goodnight........



night cuz ...me off soon...not that i'll sleep ...just being a bit noturnal again


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Becky's righ tI think Sam, but as I said before but I said I wouldn't mention signing on again so I won't!
> 
> No booze tonight saving myself for tomorrow night hehe!!
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow I'm going to try and get a peaceful night kip!



lol rossi shhhhhhhh 

I am craving chocolate soooooooooooooooo badly.


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> lol rossi shhhhhhhh
> 
> I am craving chocolate soooooooooooooooo badly.



I've just had a *chocolate mini milk* for you Sam.

It was either that or some xmas pud and a serious amount of brandy butter.


----------



## katie

hmm heart palpitations and im randomly up to 18?! grr, not fair. I need sleep.


----------



## Steff

good morning , katie how r u now ?? xx


----------



## rossi_mac

morning all it's frydee! I fancy a pint this afternoon, not before, honest

Katie thats no good hope you back down by now and got some good shut eye.


----------



## Steff

morning rossi how did you sleep x


----------



## am64

morning all , well hubby managed to get the car out so has gone to work...im still not sleeping great so going back to bed x


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> morning rossi how did you sleep x



better but not perfect but enough to keep me going today 

hope you all well


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> better but not perfect but enough to keep me going today
> 
> hope you all well



You dont think the time you spend looking at a pc screen has owt to do with it do you? i dont know if your job means you use a pc though.


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> You dont think the time you spend looking at a pc screen has owt to do with it do you? i dont know if your job means you use a pc though.



my job varies some days no pc some days all day

I think it's more not sitting down quietly at all and having too much going round in my mind to be honest! I'll try and relax a bit more often maybe watch more tv will help?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> my job varies some days no pc some days all day
> 
> I think it's more not sitting down quietly at all and having too much going round in my mind to be honest! I'll try and relax a bit more often maybe watch more tv will help?



Gawd knows I dont give advice that great, id rather be in a quiet room like.


----------



## rachelha

Morning all.  

I have decided I am going to have to start getting up earlier.  This morning I was awake at 6:40 and I was at 8.7 when I got up at 7:45 my levels had gone up to 12.5.  I rise of over 4 units in about an hour - not good at all.  I can't think of any solution other than getting up earlier in the morning.  I am really not good in the mornings so this is not going to be easy.


----------



## rossi_mac

rachelha said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I have decided I am going to have to start getting up earlier.  This morning I was awake at 6:40 and I was at 8.7 when I got up at 7:45 my levels had gone up to 12.5.  I rise of over 4 units in about an hour - not good at all.  I can't think of any solution other than getting up earlier in the morning.  I am really not good in the mornings so this is not going to be easy.



we've been doing 5:45 of late, getting used to it but was a struggle at first and on most cold mornings!!

Good luck, hope everything else good too


----------



## Steff

morning rachel hope the new regime works x  good lk


----------



## katie

Steff2010 said:


> good morning , katie how r u now ?? xx



Hey Steff  Much better thanks, woke up in range! How's you?



rossi_mac said:


> morning all it's frydee! I fancy a pint this afternoon, not before, honest
> 
> Katie thats no good hope you back down by now and got some good shut eye.



Hi Ross. unfortunately I didnt get much sleep but im ok  I'd go for a pint with you if I worked anywhere near your work 

have a good day!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Hey Steff  Much better thanks, woke up in range! How's you?
> 
> Good to hear your better, yes hun im great xx


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Hi Ross. unfortunately I didnt get much sleep but im ok  I'd go for a pint with you if I worked anywhere near your work
> 
> have a good day!



Well if you ever catch up with Sophie give us a shout

Good to hear you were in range.

catch you later.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all.

Yet MORE snow. And the boiler is down again in our flat


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

woke to 14.9  lame


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Yet MORE snow. And the boiler is down again in our flat



Sorry to hear that. I hope you get the boiler working soon.

Brighton is very icy. Cooker still in bits. Too icy to get to the shop (on the top of a hill of all places.)


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks tez! So do I!

That cooker thing seems like the world's most frustrating jigsaw


----------



## falcon123

Yet another struggle to get in today. FCC are now running two sardine specials twixt Bedford and Brighton (and back again) per hour. Getting home last night was no picnic either as the first two northbound trains were cancelled so I froze on the platform for 40 minutes. The cold is knocking back my BG's whch is good but I am also getting very tired from the hours of uncomfortable commuting!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eh, my blood machine is having a hissy fit. Woke to 14.9 fair enough. (yes i got up late *hides* didnt sleep well last night again), checked just now to see if i could eat anything and it was 17.3  and that was after washing my hands!! Thought, hang on this cant be right, changed lancet over and rewashed hands, and it was 13.1


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> eh, my blood machine is having a hissy fit. Woke to 14.9 fair enough. (yes i got up late *hides* didnt sleep well last night again), checked just now to see if i could eat anything and it was 17.3  and that was after washing my hands!! Thought, hang on this cant be right, changed lancet over and rewashed hands, and it was 13.1



Do you have some control solution you could test the meter with?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Do you have some control solution you could test the meter with?



er...i have some accu chek stuff somewhere...

wait found it...it says the solution is 6.1

is that good??

levels now say 12.1...I injected around 40 minutes ago to bring it down a bit...Maybe I should try and eat something?


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> er...i have some accu chek stuff somewhere...
> 
> wait found it...it says the solution is 6.1
> 
> is that good??
> 
> levels now say 12.1...I injected around 40 minutes ago to bring it down a bit...Maybe I should try and eat something?



On the container the strips came in is a label. The label will tell you the acceptable range for the control soloution readings.

Phone Roche and get some fresh soloutions.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> On the container the strips came in is a label. The label will tell you the acceptable range for the control soloution readings.
> 
> Phone Roche and get some fresh soloutions.



it says 5.9-7.8

and i use lifescan now, stupid accuchek annoyed me ha! I found the lifescan solution though woo

oooooooooooooooooooooh i have to go to town and pick up my prescription...but it looks so icy out there


----------



## SacredHeart

ANOTHER fecking hypo. I just can't win these days. *cries*


----------



## Freddie99

Damn hypos eh. I feel alot better than I should do today considering the activites and alcohol intake of last night. Port is damn good...even in quantity! Woke up with bloods at 8.3 mmol/L which is pretty damn good.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

19.1

fed up now...


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> 19.1
> 
> fed up now...



Goodness Sam, it sounds like you may be coming down with something. Make sure you write it all down in your diary! Are you testing for ketones?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Goodness Sam, it sounds like you may be coming down with something. Make sure you write it all down in your diary! Are you testing for ketones?



i haven't yet no. But I feel fine illness wise, don't feel yucky at all 

ketones are a negative...


----------



## Viki

Could be a virus on its way. or it may never show itself but can still mess up your BGS!


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all witnessed someone falling over today she banged her head had to help her up she was adament she did not want me to call anyone for her but I walked her to her friends. anyways thats my good deed done im off to make up some chick stew


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lol i posted this in totally the wrong thread, stupid hypo

here goes again

urgh, i HATE boots in southampton they are ussseeellleeessss. I was there for an hour because they cocked up my prescription AGAIN

Lame

I'm going to make fairy cakes now, and then make a diabotic

levels 3.1


----------



## SacredHeart

*hugs* aw Sam, you're having a rubbish time of it lately, aren't you? (understatement of the century, I'm aware)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> *hugs* aw Sam, you're having a rubbish time of it lately, aren't you? (understatement of the century, I'm aware)



rubbish indeed

but hey, i just finished off the cake mix mmmmmmmm


----------



## SacredHeart

Well there's your silver lining at any rate


----------



## sofaraway

Steff2010 said:


> Afternoon all witnessed someone falling over today she banged her head had to help her up she was adament she did not want me to call anyone for her but I walked her to her friends. anyways thats my good deed done im off to make up some chick stew



Well done you, I saw someone fall over today as I was coming out of work and asked if they were ok and wanted to go to A&E, was very glad they said no, I wanted to get home! I'd had a bad day and had no compassion left


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Well done you, I saw someone fall over today as I was coming out of work and asked if they were ok and wanted to go to A&E, was very glad they said no, I wanted to get home! I'd had a bad day and had no compassion left



Yes I think they would have had long wait anyway if it was not an emergency,the percentage of peeps going into hossi with broken bones has shot up since this weather in last week.


----------



## sofaraway

None of the hospitals round here have any beds.

Wondering what to have for dinner, quite fancy the poultry establishment we are boycotting, might put fish and chips on


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oooooooooh cakes are done. Just had one without checking the levels  don't care, it was yuuummmyyyy. Sod diabetes today!

diabotic making is haaarrrrdddd...my legs won't stick!


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, ladies gents and t'others

First sip of the sauce since wednesday!! Tasting good!

I've been up & doon all day generally 12 then correct then shakey just below 4 hey ho it's fryday and there's a curry being created in t'other room, can't wait for that white rice spike from hell

Have a good evening


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> oooooooooh cakes are done. Just had one without checking the levels  don't care, it was yuuummmyyyy. Sod diabetes today!
> 
> diabotic making is haaarrrrdddd...my legs won't stick!



BLUETACK or loads of sellotape, or aroldite (sp?)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> BLUETACK or loads of sellotape, or aroldite (sp?)



i tried superglue  it failed. Then i realised we have no sellotape hahahaha, or blue tac.

I'm a looossseeerrrr


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> i tried superglue  it failed. Then i realised we have no sellotape hahahaha, or blue tac.
> 
> I'm a looossseeerrrr



needle and thread?


----------



## Steff

Evening all usual marathon of soap so shall catch u laters


----------



## twinnie

one large hot choccy please barman and as i have just eaten choccy cake better skip the marshmellows lol


----------



## am64

hi alll !!!! its friday !!!


----------



## AlisonM

twinnie said:


> one large hot choccy please barman and as i have just eaten choccy cake better skip the marshmellows lol



Oooh, yes please. Can I have sprinkles on mine as well?


----------



## twinnie

coming rite up


----------



## Steff

Good evening


----------



## rossi_mac

yes Steff it is, a Good Evening,

Who's a foot??

bottles are empty


----------



## Steff

Yup the milk bottles are on the wall for milkman to collect , better him then me .

Rossi what you doing this wkend then?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm







not only did i bake fairy cakes, but i took arty pictures of them too


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not only did i bake fairy cakes, but i took arty pictures of them too



DROOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL your cruel lol


----------



## Steff

Grrrrrrrrr at rowing neighbours could be a long night


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> it says 5.9-7.8
> 
> and i use lifescan now, stupid accuchek annoyed me ha! I found the lifescan solution though woo
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooh i have to go to town and pick up my prescription...but it looks so icy out there



I get my chemists to deliver.



SacredHeart said:


> ANOTHER fecking hypo. I just can't win these days. *cries*



*hug*



salmonpuff said:


> 19.1
> 
> fed up now...


 
*hug*


----------



## Steff

Good morning all


----------



## Sugarbum

Morning steff, morning all.

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Chilly


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff and Lou,

It's 'kin cold outside and too dangerous to go in the car to get the parts for the cooker. Grrr.


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

Long time since last set foot in this fine establishment! That's probably due to Thursday night's antics with a bottle of Port and some pints! Too cold to make me want to go outside today so I've decided to stay in and crack on with some work. Not too much of a bad idea. Here hoping we get more snow over today and tomorrow. Remember, I don't want to have to go into uni that much next week lol!

Tom


----------



## Steff

Afternoon everyone got to work and weas frozen stiff not many pple about right now


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i should stop playing around making videos and actually get on with some housework


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i should stop playing around making videos and actually get on with some housework



morning sam....naaa videos are much more fun


----------



## Freddie99

I am seriously wishing I had some Scotch to put in my cuppa right now. More bloody snow showers expected today. I wish it would just have it all in one heavy go then it'd be over and done with.


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> I am seriously wishing I had some Scotch to put in my cuppa right now. More bloody snow showers expected today. I wish it would just have it all in one heavy go then it'd be over and done with.



virtual one comming up Tom...nice islay single malt ?


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> virtual one comming up Tom...nice islay single malt ?



Anything so long as it has some clout to it.


----------



## Freddie99

Might actually have to get some more Port in a little. If I can be bothered to get off my back side that is.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

housework done, flat looking nice and tidy. Now time for cup of tea and cake. Its bloody cold in this flat.

Now, plan for this afternoon is to finish the assassins creed video i'm making


----------



## Steff

BRRR more snow at the mo


----------



## am64

virtual drinks on me ! love you all xx


----------



## Steff

ill go mad and have a pina calada


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> virtual drinks on me ! love you all xx



Our heroine! Mine's a Southern Comfort and Canada Dry, please!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> ill go mad and have a pina calada



want some umbrellas with that steffy??


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Our heroine! Mine's a Southern Comfort and Canada Dry, please!



whole bottle or just a half tonight???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> want some umbrellas with that steffy??



yes please and a cherry madam seen as there on you


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> whole bottle or just a half tonight???



Oh,WTH! I'll have the bottle, thanks seeing as though it's virtual. And hold the Canada Dry...!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yes please and a cherry madam seen as there on you



i used to drink Pimms in the local pub when i worked in london and would insist on all the 'bit's ' one time they produced it in a pint glass with a whole cucumber balanced on the top..ummmmmm


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> i used to drink Pimms in the local pub when i worked in london and would insist on all the 'bit's ' one time they produced it in a pint glass with a whole cucumber balanced on the top..ummmmmm



I have never drunk Pimms in my life, what sort of drink is it?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i used to drink Pimms in the local pub when i worked in london and would insist on all the 'bit's ' one time they produced it in a pint glass with a whole cucumber balanced on the top..ummmmmm



and i hope they wanted you to eat it as well and not perform with it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eeeeeeeeeeee video finished! Only took me 4 hours ha.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> and i hope they wanted you to eat it as well and not perform with it



oh eat defo!!!
Pimms No 1 is a brandy based drink about 25% alc. that you drink in a long glass full of fruit (and cucumber) ice with lemonade poured over....lovely in summer when hot ohhh hot summer days !


----------



## Steff

I heard pimms and lemonade can be quite nice for a summary drink


----------



## Steff

Right away for 40 winks while I can cold is making me very lathergic


laters xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Right away for 40 winks while I can cold is making me very lathergic
> 
> 
> laters xx



bye xxxxx have a good one


----------



## Steff

*just checking i said winks*


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, been in garden all afternoon cold and knackered, all good here, on the cerveza right now, have a bath and might start watching series two of 24! Is it any good? Levels, good I think haven't really paid much attention no shakes so all good  always better when busy in garden so long as I don't jab too much!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i wish i had some chips to go with my pizza  Maybe i should make my own? But alas not enough oil. I'M SO HUNGRY


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i wish i had some chips to go with my pizza  Maybe i should make my own? But alas not enough oil. I'M SO HUNGRY



bake them sam...cut into small chiipy strips toss in a little oil than bake yum x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> bake them sam...cut into small chiipy strips toss in a little oil than bake yum x



oooooooooooooh sounds goooood. Alas, The pizzas are almost ready 

It's mine and matts anniverary tomorrow  he's put up with me for two whole years  bless his little cotton socks. We can't afford to do much so we'll probably get a takeaway and play video games all day


----------



## Steff

wooo 24 is back soon does any1 know when tho??


jus got chilli 2night got lean steak mince i think thats ok hmm

WOOOOOOOOO you brave man rossi out in garden was u sunbathing?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> wooo 24 is back soon does any1 know when tho??
> 
> 
> jus got chilli 2night got lean steak mince i think thats ok hmm
> 
> WOOOOOOOOO you brave man rossi out in garden was u sunbathing?



did you get a nice kip


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> did you get a nice kip



Yes ty hun got woken up by a little red nose and wet feet, nawty son lol


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> oooooooooooooh sounds goooood. Alas, The pizzas are almost ready
> 
> It's mine and matts anniverary tomorrow  he's put up with me for two whole years  bless his little cotton socks. We can't afford to do much so we'll probably get a takeaway and play video games all day



and make chips !!


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> wooo 24 is back soon does any1 know when tho??
> 
> jus got chilli 2night got lean steak mince i think thats ok hmm
> 
> WOOOOOOOOO you brave man rossi out in garden was u sunbathing?



What series 24 is coming on, I got a long way to go to catch up 

In garden built a little coal/log bunker, flat pack mini shed really, then shifted gear from one shed to t'other! No sun bathing plenty of white snow falling! Our roof hasn't let any fall/melt off, so that must mean we're well insulate, OR well cold most of the time, and heat poring out of windows not going up to roof!!  

No one mention pizza and chips making me hungry!


----------



## Steff

starts back on 17th jan (series 8 )


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

17.4  

i shake my fist at pizza. DAMN YOU PIZZA

seriously, I'm about ready to give up on all of this. I just don't know what to do with it anymore


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> 17.4
> 
> i shake my fist at pizza. DAMN YOU PIZZA
> 
> seriously, I'm about ready to give up on all of this. I just don't know what to do with it anymore



what a nightmare sam! bournmouth here you come!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> what a nightmare sam! bournmouth here you come!



i hope so...wherever we end up, travelling to bmouth for pump clinic sounds like a viable option. Unless of course we move all the way up north. Proper pump clinic research starts tomorrow.

Gah, I feel like poooooooooooooooooooooooop. Stupid pizza. Yet i still insist on eating it...

something is going wrong there...

the video i made...

http://s535.photobucket.com/albums/ee356/salmonpuff/?action=view&current=ACII-NightofTheHunter.flv


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i hope so...wherever we end up, travelling to bmouth for pump clinic sounds like a viable option. Unless of course we move all the way up north. Proper pump clinic research starts tomorrow.
> 
> Gah, I feel like poooooooooooooooooooooooop. Stupid pizza. Yet i still insist on eating it...
> 
> something is going wrong there...
> 
> the video i made...
> 
> http://s535.photobucket.com/albums/ee356/salmonpuff/?action=view&current=ACII-NightofTheHunter.flv



soooo whose the bloke in the nice waistcoat


----------



## Steff

hellloooooooooooo


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hellloooooooooooo



hi steffy drinks still on me tonight


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steffy drinks still on me tonight



good gal i will have half a lager top


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> soooo whose the bloke in the nice waistcoat



thats Ezio, the main character from Assassins Creed II, he's the man you can see running around in the white robe too, as well as the young man in parts of it with the leather waistcoat and boots. Mmmmm he's dreamy. And rather good with a blade too.

mmmmmmmmmm

makes me wanna start writing again....


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> thats Ezio, the main character from Assassins Creed II, he's the man you can see running around in the white robe too, as well as the young man in parts of it with the leather waistcoat and boots. Mmmmm he's dreamy. And rather good with a blade too.
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> makes me wanna start writing again....



ummmm if i was only 20 years younger!! my lot play world of warcraft or 'bitchcraft' as its affectionally known very iddictive!


----------



## Steff

bye...................


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> bye...................



where you going hun?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> ummmm if i was only 20 years younger!! my lot play world of warcraft or 'bitchcraft' as its affectionally known very iddictive!



matt used to play wow. Not my kind of thing though. He's playing MW2 at the mo, I'm waiting to play with Ezio some more (ooo er missis!)


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> 17.4
> 
> i shake my fist at pizza. DAMN YOU PIZZA
> 
> seriously, I'm about ready to give up on all of this. I just don't know what to do with it anymore



Sam, have you ever thought of going lower carb? I remember Insulin Addict doing that after she had a lot of issues with carbs always high numbers too, just a thought don't want to put you down. I have reduced my intake substantially and although do eat carbs sometimes find it easier if I just have say omelete and salad or just less carb heavy stuff.

anyway mines a pint of cerveza!

Hope all well.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> matt used to play wow. Not my kind of thing though. He's playing MW2 at the mo, I'm waiting to play with Ezio some more (ooo er missis!)



dont understand any of it i blanked out after pokemon and sonic the sedghog


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> dont understand any of it i blanked out after pokemon and sonic the sedghog



ooooooooooooo I LOVE SONIC! In fact I'm really getting into the old skool games again. Need to get hold of a copy of sonic 1 and 2. Been playing a lot of original playstation games recently, due to there being a distict lack of decent games out on the ps3!

But we found the other day that disk 1 of both final fantasy 7 and 8 don't work


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> ooooooooooooo I LOVE SONIC! In fact I'm really getting into the old skool games again. Need to get hold of a copy of sonic 1 and 2. Been playing a lot of original playstation games recently, due to there being a distict lack of decent games out on the ps3!
> 
> But we found the other day that disk 1 of both final fantasy 7 and 8 don't work



our sonic was part of sega mega drive...absolutely brilliant ! also had a game called cool spot that was excellant aswell as mirco machines !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> our sonic was part of sega mega drive...absolutely brilliant ! also had a game called cool spot that was excellant aswell as mirco machines !!



did you ever play streets of rage? With axl and the guy with the leather trousers that looked like metal and the girl (crissy?) all in red??

i loved that game, with the police cars that fired rocket launchers 

i had the lion king on the mega drive too. Super hard game that was with the wildebeast stampede


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> our sonic was part of sega mega drive...absolutely brilliant ! also had a game called cool spot that was excellant aswell as mirco machines !!



A mate of mine wrote the music for Sonic...


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> did you ever play streets of rage? With axl and the guy with the leather trousers that looked like metal and the girl (crissy?) all in red??
> 
> i loved that game, with the police cars that fired rocket launchers
> 
> i had the lion king on the mega drive too. Super hard game that was with the wildebeast stampede



naaa the other one they used to play was mortal combat  i was useless! i did get to end of sonic for the kids once and collected every gem ...did the lot and was so disapointed that nothing happened at the end...i rang sony and complained!! not even a WELL DONE hahhaa


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> A mate of mine wrote the music for Sonic...



 I have the music from Green Hill Zone stuck in my head now. Do do do do do do do do do doooooooooo or something 



> naaa the other one they used to play was mortal combat i was useless! i did get to end of sonic for the kids once and collected every gem ...did the lot and was so disapointed that nothing happened at the end...i rang sony and complained!! not even a WELL DONE hahhaa



the endings were so dissapointted. I always wanted robotnic to blow up or something equally as gory.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I have the music from Green Hill Zone stuck in my head now. Do do do do do do do do do doooooooooo or something
> 
> 
> 
> the endings were so dissapointted. I always wanted robotnic to blow up or something equally as gory.



janet jackson everywhere i go every smile i see......


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> matt used to play wow. Not my kind of thing though. He's playing MW2 at the mo, I'm waiting to play with Ezio some more (ooo er missis!)



Theo has cut down on WOW at the moment. Thank goodness, I was a definite WOW widow.  Unfortunately he has started on ARMA2 instead.  It is not so bad though, at least he actually enjoys it rather than getting really annoyed with other people when they went raiding.


----------



## Freddie99

Tonight is the night for sledging. I've converted the road sign I nicked on Thursday night into a sledge using an old belt. This should be interesting. I'll let people know abotu any visits to A&E that might ensue!


----------



## rachelha

Tom Hreben said:


> Tonight is the night for sledging. I've converted the road sign I nicked on Thursday night into a sledge using an old belt. This should be interesting. I'll let people know abotu any visits to A&E that might ensue!



Hee hee have fun


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> Hee hee have fun



Definitely, photos will follow!


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Theo has cut down on WOW at the moment. Thank goodness, I was a definite WOW widow.  Unfortunately he has started on ARMA2 instead.  It is not so bad though, at least he actually enjoys it rather than getting really annoyed with other people when they went raiding.



we've renamed call of duty for 'F***s sake' in response to my sons language when he plays it!


----------



## Steff

Im away for night peeps seems ive offended people by being me ! how very hilarious!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Im away for night peeps seems ive offended people by being me ! how very hilarious!



steff whats up i cant get through on PM


----------



## rachelha

Think it will be an earlyish night for me, my OH is getting picked up at 05:45 in the morning to head up to the Cairngorms for a day snowboarding.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Im away for night peeps seems ive offended people by being me ! how very hilarious!



whats up steff?


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> Im away for night peeps seems ive offended people by being me ! how very hilarious!



I often do the same Steff, hope you okay


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shot up to 22.3 again earlier despite injecting to correct the 17 

feeling really really down in the dumps about this whole broken pancreas thing right now. Burst into tears on matts shoulder AGAIN because of it. It's happening too much


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Just been sledging. Got back about half an hour ago. Damn good fun pelting down a forty five degree slope covered in ice on a road sign! Fortunately the A&E facilities here in Brighton weren't needed!

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Goodnight,

I'm off to bed.

You OK Steff?


----------



## Steff

morning all ,

Sorry about last night had my paranoid head on x

more snow during night about 2 inches i guesstimate x


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> morning all ,
> 
> Sorry about last night had my paranoid head on x
> 
> more snow during night about 2 inches i guesstimate x



Morning Steff, glad to hear you're OK More snow We haven't had any more yet, althought the sky is looking ominous!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning Steff, glad to hear you're OK More snow We haven't had any more yet, althought the sky is looking ominous!



My unc had planned to take my dad out for his birthday 2day but I dont think thats on the cards now.Spoke to my dad earlier he said they will be lucky if the snow has cleared by March


----------



## Freddie99

Bugger!

Woke up with bloods at 15 mmol/L despite a correction for a 12.9 last night at 0130 hrs. What the bloody hell am I doing wrong?

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just crawled out of bed. Had a nasty low at 4am this morning which really confused, woke up in cold sweats wondering where i was. But score on the faact its the first time in years ive woken up with a hypo!

Woke up at 14.9 again though  Seems as though I still have to some playing around to do with my lantus...17u does indeed seem to be too much if im going low every night...

its our anniversary today. hoorah!


----------



## Steff

Happy 2 year anniversary Sam and Matt xxx


----------



## Sugarbum

Tom Hreben said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Woke up with bloods at 15 mmol/L despite a correction for a 12.9 last night at 0130 hrs. What the bloody hell am I doing wrong?
> 
> Tom




You didnt exercise enough of it off sledging in the middle of the night!

Happy anniversary Sam! 

I am stuck trying to get this massive christmas tree out of my flat- seemed like such a good idea at the time!


----------



## Freddie99

Sugarbum said:


> You didnt exercise enough of it off sledging in the middle of the night!



I wish, that was a correction plus the dose for a prok pie that I had when I got in.


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon all, just back from walk, found the local sledging hill, was great fun watching, will be looking to make or buy a sledge before the snow goes!!

Also on our walk we saw horses, sheep, lama's, cows, geese, a squirrel, 1 cat, and plenty of birds! Ah the countryside! But only 1 pub and we didn't go in , still bit shakey so best get home and have some lunchen.

Hope all well off into garden to keep busy catch you this eve?


----------



## Sugarbum

Sounds like a good day rossi!

I am still fighting with a christmas tree, but waiting to go to the gym however my sugar is 3,9. Bummer.


----------



## Steff

catch u later rossi x


----------



## twinnie

afternoon all not soooo cold here today  can i have the usual cheers


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> afternoon all not soooo cold here today  can i have the usual cheers



hey vickie u had gd wkend ? any snow? x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> hey vickie u had gd wkend ? any snow? x



hi steff not too bad here a couple of light furries yesterday but its warmer today  i had a i hate diabetes day yesterday couldnt be bother with anything i have days like that but better today
how u doing ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi steff not too bad here a couple of light furries yesterday but its warmer today  i had a i hate diabetes day yesterday couldnt be bother with anything i have days like that but better today
> how u doing ?



im fine ty hun snow snow snow galore here lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i swear to God, I am going to destroy the copy of MW2 in this flat.......


----------



## Freddie99

Hmm. I think we need a pub crawl at some point. There a abotu five pubs near me. That's a Saturday night sorted soon. Southover crawl here we come!


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Hmm. I think we need a pub crawl at some point. There a abotu five pubs near me. That's a Saturday night sorted soon. Southover crawl here we come!



I could murder a pint Tom....

Where and when?


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> I could murder a pint Tom....
> 
> Where and when?



God knows when. We could turn it into a forum event if you wanted. I know I'll be doing that with my flat mates soon enough though.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I could murder a pint Tom....
> 
> Where and when?



Ditto! Now.

Feet frozen popped in for a brew and to stick feet on fire, quite literally!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Ditto! Now.
> 
> Feet frozen popped in for a brew and to stick feet on fire, quite literally!!



I think you'll find that's not good diabetic practice Rossi!


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> I think you'll find that's not good diabetic practice Rossi!



Nah, it's not the best thing to do but my feet have been pressed against my radiator for a fair bit of today as it's been bloody freezing and the need to do some work hasn't really left me with much choice!


----------



## Steff

bonjour xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlisonM

Steff2010 said:


> bonjour xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Bonjewer Steff common talley voo?


----------



## Tezzz

Ca Va?

                                  .


----------



## Steff

oui madame


----------



## Northerner

My favourite phrase in French 'Vos fesses sont d l'herbe, et moi je suis la tendeuse' ...'Your ass is grass, and I'm the lawnmower!'


----------



## Steff

mine is bonnet le deuche


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> mine is bonnet le deuche



Shower cap?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Shower cap?



yes and freak frits


----------



## AlisonM

Ma chien arrose votre jambe, is mine.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Ma chien arrose votre jambe, is mine.



My dog sprayed your leg?


----------



## Steff

Away to serve tea up 

laters guys

tally ho


----------



## Tezzz

Je pense que je vais un peu fou.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Je pense que je vais un peu fou.



C'est vrai, Tez, fou comme une boite de grenouilles!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> C'est vrai, Tez, fou comme une boite de grenouilles!



Non, je ne suis pas!


----------



## Tezzz

Le temps de jouer un record.

Rubberband Girl...


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> My dog sprayed your leg?



It's 'is spraying'. I had to point this out to a French bloke on a trip to Paris a few years back. He hadn't noticed before I did. I'm a well brought up young lady and couldn't possibly say 'my dog is pissing on your leg' now could I?


----------



## Northerner

The pub has turned into a bistro! Garcon! Absinthe s'il vous plait!


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> My dog sprayed your leg?





AlisonM said:


> Ma chien arrose votre jambe, is mine.



Or, more accurately, my dog watered your leg.


----------



## rossi_mac

Surely the best french phrase is...

Monge Tout 

I accept burning feet in flames ain't good (don't do this at home kids) but they were feeling damn cold and wet. I didn't actually feel them get too hot, wifey made me take them out of fire soon enough any how!

evening all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffcoldcoldcoldcold


----------



## Steff

gd evening all jkt potato for tea mm


----------



## am64

back to the french stuff my fav is 
Je ne suis pas un lapin hereusement.......
have you got any o d vie


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffcoldcoldcoldcold



You done your windows yet Sam?? Just done my last one, much better less draftieness!!


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> back to the french stuff my fav is
> Je ne suis pas un lapin hereusement.......
> have you got any o d vie



Isn't Lapin rabbit??


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Isn't Lapin rabbit??



yep...it means im not a happy bunny


----------



## Steff

am help me with ironing hun???


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> am help me with ironing hun???



i dont do ironing!!! heheee


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> yep...it means im not a happy bunny



Cheers Steff, I got confused coz the next line said...

"have you got any o d vie "

I was confused! Again


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i dont do ironing!!! heheee



pmsll cmon theres a whiskey in it for u


----------



## Icey

Ironing is a pointless waste of time IMO, the only thing that gets ironed in our house is work shirts, and I don't do them either


----------



## Steff

Icey said:


> Ironing is a pointless waste of time IMO, the only thing that gets ironed in our house is work shirts, and I don't do them either



welcome to the pub icey, i must iron my sons unifrom tho


----------



## am64

Icey said:


> Ironing is a pointless waste of time IMO, the only thing that gets ironed in our house is work shirts, and I don't do them either



SNAP!!!! 
rossi eau de vie.....water of life....pear alcohol


----------



## Icey

First time I've been in a pub for a while 

Saying that since moving into a house with central heating and a huge airing cupboard you could hang the shirts up and probably not have much of a problem of them being creased...but then like I said, I don't iron them so what do I care *laugh*


----------



## rossi_mac

Yes Icey welcome, get drunk drink eat anything, always a lock in and soft drinks avail too.

I'm on a whisky mac right now


----------



## Steff

yes theres never a worry of early closing in this bar hun, pull up a stool and have a bag of nuts


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> SNAP!!!!
> rossi eau de vie.....water of life....pear alcohol



Thank you AM, hope all's well

We were talking of booze today, hopefully homebrew home apple cider next year, and even talking of getting a pear or plum tree, as I pushed a dead apple tree over the other day!! Also found some slow berry bushes on a walk, will raid them soon as they come out later in the year!


----------



## twinnie

i see we have gone all european i will have a cafe latte merci lol


----------



## Steff

lolol twinnie 


wat you upto hun xx


----------



## twinnie

not a lot got the kids in bed everywere clean clothes all ironed  just treated myself to a couple of custard creams and a coffee {my bs was sitting at 4 } 
hubby watching poirot on itv3 i am catching it while on the pc lol what about yourself?


----------



## Steff

jus watching dancing on ice at mo , the tele is rubbish but best thats on  x
son is away to brush teeth then ill be taking him to bed to read x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> jus watching dancing on ice at mo , the tele is rubbish but best thats on  x
> son is away to brush teeth then ill be taking him to bed to read x



i just seen the thread i missed tonite forgot it was on


----------



## HelenP

Loving all the French talk, I love it when people slip in the odd French word during a conversation!!

I love the word pamplemousse!!  Dunno why, just like the way it sounds!! (and I don't even LIKE grapefruit!!  )

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i feel sick from the pizza 

i am boycotting pizza forever now

stupid pizza

i want to go on a feather hunting mission on Assasssins creed 2...hmmmm


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Loving all the French talk, I love it when people slip in the odd French word during a conversation!!
> 
> I love the word pamplemousse!!  Dunno why, just like the way it sounds!! (and I don't even LIKE grapefruit!!  )
> 
> xx



Haha! Terrifc word! How about this: Allez pousser la tete dans les fesses d'un ours mort!

When I was 14 we went on a school trip to France and me and a mate spent quite a lot of time working out phrases we could use to chat up the girls - can't repeat most of them here!


----------



## Steff

Away in abth bk in abit X


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my feet are really sore


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> my feet are really sore



don't put them in a real fire!



Hope they calm down soon.


----------



## Icey

I feel like I have sandpaper on my feet everytime I walk over carpet!

I just ordered myself a ped egg... such excitement!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tjey're tingling like mad tonight. I blame the pizza and the epic coldness. Nevermind.


----------



## Steff

Finger ends are the worse for me grr


----------



## Annimay

Icey said:


> I feel like I have sandpaper on my feet everytime I walk over carpet!
> 
> I just ordered myself a ped egg... such excitement!



Is it OK to use a Ped Egg? - it says on the packet not to be used by diabotics.  Ooops, that should say diabetics.

Anita


----------



## Steff

Do not use if you are diabetic or have poor blood circulation., thats what I was told so be careful icey x


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> Is it OK to use a Ped Egg? - it says on the packet not to be used by diabotics.  Ooops, that should say diabetics.
> 
> Anita



I think it is one of the standard disclaimers - you need to check your feet carefully first and not be too enthusiastic with the ped egg. As long as your feet are in good shape and you take care to check them each day, you should be OK. I use a pumice stone on mine, on the balls of my feet.

p.s. like the slip of the tongue Anita!


----------



## Steff

Best ask DSN or whomever as we dont know how sensitive or brittle anyones feet are.It would not say dont use if diabetic for nothing


----------



## SacredHeart

I've got a great ped egg knock off from Avon. It comes with a bunch of pumice stones as well as the actual 'grater'-type thing. I think your best bet is just to be gentle. Stop if there's any pain.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ever since i moved my lantus injection to the backside...IT REALLY HURTS  my muscles there ache and it hurts to sit down  loooooooool


----------



## am64

its snowing again !!! my son is praying for a load cos year10-11 got to be in school but the years 7-9 dont!!!


----------



## twinnie

can i have a large coffee as i have been up since 4 with my daughter as she is vomiting


----------



## Icey

Oh no! Hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> can i have a large coffee as i have been up since 4 with my daughter as she is vomiting



Poor thing! Hope she's feeling a bit better by now!


----------



## Steff

good morning all

hope your daughter is feeling better vickie xx


----------



## twinnie

thanks all she lying on the couch under her blankey cuddled up to dad while i run everywere lol there a nasty bug going around here


----------



## Steff

Aww poor u stay on here fir abit n relax lol


----------



## rachelha

twinnie said:


> thanks all she lying on the couch under her blankey cuddled up to dad while i run everywere lol there a nasty bug going around here



Hope she is better soon.

I am absolutely freezing today, hope I am not getting another lurgy, I have still not got shot of the last cold properly.


----------



## Steff

Innit cold kept me awake last n ight my coff did


----------



## Steff

Im sat munching on carrott batons at the minute my healthy snack idea for this week


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

again with only just dragging myself out of bed at 1pm  I'm not sleeping very well at the moment due to sugar worries and life worries and its taking its toll. This lack of a job thing is making me lazy. Back to town later on to scour for jobs and then scouring the intermaweb too!

10.7 this morning  I dont like it one little bit


----------



## Steff

Aww sam good lk job hunting ok xx


----------



## rachelha

Sam - hope the job hunting has gone well.  
It has been another day of doing f*** all work for me,  will I ever be able to concentrate on work again??


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Sam - hope the job hunting has gone well.
> It has been another day of doing f*** all work for me,  will I ever be able to concentrate on work again??



NOOOOOOOOOO not anymore you brain must turn to mush and all you see if fluffy baby things and tiny bootees.its the law!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all.

I'm just about ready to take the cooker apart again. Need to get the fan out this time, nut is jammed on solid so got some tin snips from work to cut the dammed thing out with. Grrr.


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm just about ready to take the cooker apart again. Need to get the fan out this time, nut is jammed on solid so got some tin snips from work to cut the dammed thing out with. Grrr.



Good Luck - sounds like you might need it.


----------



## Steff

good luck tez x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

job hunting = crapola

i actually went into subway and asked...but jesus...all i got was blank stares. This is why i dislike those kinds of establishment. I have since found out it is an online application. 

Also, co-op were out of application forms. Theyve said take in a CV so tomorrow before food shopping (eek, money spending) I'm gunna go to the internet cafe and print out a load of CVs - have to take one up to Nando's too. I HATE HAVING NO PRINTER. I'm also gunna go into one of those agency things tomorrow and wednesday.

I hate not going to work  I feel useless. And worthless. Its rather depressing.

Also, I'm having one of those lows where i feel like i need to eat EVERYTHING! And its not even a bad low.

Eyes feel all funny too 

It would have been my cousin Joe's 22nd birthday today, had those nasty taliban lot got him  Feeling very sad today, I miss him so much  This year, I'm going to do something for Help For Heroes and dedicate it to Pt. Joe Whittaker of 4 para. Rest In Peace Kiddo, miss you loads xxx ♥


----------



## SacredHeart

Sam, do you want me to print out a bunch at my work and send them to you?

*hugs* re: well, everything


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Sam, do you want me to print out a bunch at my work and send them to you?
> 
> *hugs* re: well, everything



I was just about to suggest the same thing


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Sam, do you want me to print out a bunch at my work and send them to you?
> 
> *hugs* re: well, everything



aw, thats alright hun. Don't wanna put you out 

And thanks, hugs gratefully recieved at the mo. I am going to make myself feel better by making more fairy cakes mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey, cakes.

Don't forget, you can give me a ring any time you need a moan - you've got my number


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Yey, cakes.
> 
> Don't forget, you can give me a ring any time you need a moan - you've got my number



cake cake cake cake

bless you, you're awesome  but i'm sure you don't want me moaning down the phone at you haha. It would probably end up with me a blithering mess crying on the floor or something equally as embarrasing.


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! What do you think the rest of my friends do?  Nah, seriously, you know where I am


----------



## Icey

Did someone mention cake?!?!?!!?!

I looooooove cake. Maybe that's why I am what I am!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just did the online app for subway *hides in shame*, the irritating and bugging phone calls will start tomorrow 'hi. give me a job. give me a job' etc etc.

*le sigh*

First, blog post. Later, maybe do a vlog (its been to looooooong but i don't have the right recording equipment on my pooter anymore hmmmmm). Make cakes, dinner, bed. Etc

Tomorrow, up early and go to town loaded with CVs, phone doc, phone retinopathy peeps, go bug the archaeology unit for more work. Start bugging pizza hut. 

I'm sure if I bug enough they'll get bored and give me a job


----------



## SacredHeart

Do you have a local branch of Office Angels? I was under them for a bit when I came back off doing the 2008 Red Riding Hood tour, and needed some work, with weird hours and flexibility. They got me a job within a day. I'd highly recommend them if you've got one in the vacinity


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Do you have a local branch of Office Angels? I was under them for a bit when I came back off doing the 2008 Red Riding Hood tour, and needed some work, with weird hours and flexibility. They got me a job within a day. I'd highly recommend them if you've got one in the vacinity



ooooooooooooh there is, on the main high street. I'm going tomorrow. Thanks for that  I', definitely going to go in tomorrow


----------



## SacredHeart

To be prepared, call them in advance to make an appointment, and take in a photocopy of some forms of ID. Means you don't have to go back twice!

They make you do a bit of typing and what-have-you to get your speed and accuracy, and how well you can work a computer. They're pretty easy things tbh.


----------



## Steff

Becky btw i took your advice about drizzling the choc over the cakes and they went down a treat .


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh yey! That's great Steff. At least you got rid of the Lindt. It's a lot of fun as well  I might do some more biscuits tonight with that in mind.

Not that I should be making a list of things I need to do to get my Masters' degree application/funding application going, or anything.

Really.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> To be prepared, call them in advance to make an appointment, and take in a photocopy of some forms of ID. Means you don't have to go back twice!
> 
> They make you do a bit of typing and what-have-you to get your speed and accuracy, and how well you can work a computer. They're pretty easy things tbh.



Fab stuff  I'll give them a ring in the morning as I imagine they'll be closed now. Hopefully I'll be able to go in tomorrow afternoon. 

Ah typing and stuff, thats what the SCC are gunna make me do on weds. Typing is easy enough


----------



## SacredHeart

Give them a try. My branch is usually open till 6 (I walk past them to go home!)


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oh yey! That's great Steff. At least you got rid of the Lindt. It's a lot of fun as well  I might do some more biscuits tonight with that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup sure is he keeps asking me every night mum are we going to make those cakes again lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Give them a try. My branch is usually open till 6 (I walk past them to go home!)



just spoke to them. The woman said they can't help me as I don't have 6-12 months office experience. How irritating.


----------



## Icey

Why does anyone need 6-12month office experience confuses me, everyone has to start somewhere and most young people have grown up using computers! Bah! I hope you have more luck tomorrow!



New jeans in smaller size + another notch in on my belt = yay


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Icey said:


> Why does anyone need 6-12month office experience confuses me, everyone has to start somewhere and most young people have grown up using computers! Bah! I hope you have more luck tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> New jeans in smaller size + another notch in on my belt = yay



i know right, its bloody annoying. At least the city council people are letting me TRY for some office work and whatnot - got my typing test and stuff on weds. Hurrah. I can note take and I know how to type, am pretty proficiant at touch typing too. BAH. Agencies will be bombarded tomorrow!

Ooooh just noticed you're from wilts! Where abouts do you hail from? I spent most of my teenage years in melksham, and the parentals still live there


----------



## Steff

pork slices in gravy with home made yorkies for my tea, with minted peas and cauli


----------



## sofaraway

home made yorkies sound nice, think we are having gammon steak and chips tonight/


----------



## Icey

salmonpuff said:


> i know right, its bloody annoying. At least the city council people are letting me TRY for some office work and whatnot - got my typing test and stuff on weds. Hurrah. I can note take and I know how to type, am pretty proficiant at touch typing too. BAH. Agencies will be bombarded tomorrow!
> 
> Ooooh just noticed you're from wilts! Where abouts do you hail from? I spent most of my teenage years in melksham, and the parentals still live there


I'm in Calne  Just moved here at the beginning of October to our very own house - lived in Chippenham before. My mum's half of the family all live locally too.

Dinner tonight = No idea! Not my turn to cook!


----------



## twinnie

evening all this is the first time i have sat down today my daughter is a little bit better hopefully that the worse over fingers crossed i dont get it


----------



## Steff

Evening vickie glad she is on the emnd u must be shattered x


----------



## SacredHeart

Controversial question, I know, but do you think it's unethical for me to try and apply for a ?1000 bursary award for disabled students? Apparently I would be covered by the university's disabled students' policy, but it just feels....weird. But I need the money


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Controversial question, I know, but do you think it's unethical for me to try and apply for a ?1000 bursary award for disabled students? Apparently I would be covered by the university's disabled students' policy, but it just feels....weird. But I need the money



Go for it. I tried to con Disabled Students Allowance out of people. That and DSA before I went to uni. Didn't work but it's worth a try.


----------



## SacredHeart

I figure it can't hurt to try, if I'm honest. If I'm not the best candidate, they'll just turn me down. But it just feels a bit wrong, is all. But when I'm earning an absolute pittance at my job, and I'll need money for fees....well, you know where I'm coming from!


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> I figure it can't hurt to try, if I'm honest. If I'm not the best candidate, they'll just turn me down. But it just feels a bit wrong, is all. But when I'm earning an absolute pittance at my job, and I'll need money for fees....well, you know where I'm coming from!



Definitely do! What are you studying up at York?


----------



## rachelha

Tom Hreben said:


> Definitely do! What are you studying up at York?



I agree, give it a shot, it is up to them to make the decision.

Bed time for me now, off to set the alarm for the 6am jab.


----------



## SacredHeart

Well, I'm not yet. I want to apply to do a part time MA in Theatre: Writing, Directing and performance. I need to do it part time over two years, because there's no way I could give up my job. I'm broke as it is, so there's no way I could pay for a course and still have somewhere to live!


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Well, I'm not yet. I want to apply to do a part time MA in Theatre: Writing, Directing and performance. I need to do it part time over two years, because there's no way I could give up my job. I'm broke as it is, so there's no way I could pay for a course and still have somewhere to live!



Sounds good! I'll leave a few years before I do an MSc or PhD!


----------



## SacredHeart

I've left it 3 years already to a apply. I think if I don't do it now, I may lose motivation


----------



## rachelha

Ar$e just checked my levels before going to be and I am at 14.2  We weighed and counted everything at tea when I was 4.1.  WHy has is gone so wrong?  

Now I will have to have a correction dose, and hope that does not send me hypo in the middle of the night, as well as setting the alarm for early in the morning.


----------



## katie

Ive just turned on big brother... i only recognise dane bowers haha


----------



## Steff

hi all xxx evening katie nice to see ya in x


----------



## Sugarbum

Im watching Big B as well. You only recognise dane? 

I think Im falling in love with vinnie jones....


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Im watching Big B as well. You only recognise dane?
> 
> I think Im falling in love with vinnie jones....



I dnt know nicola or the woman that has the haggard skinny face  (american) and is also american, and theres a guy called steven in there who is amercian i recognise his face but dnt know where i seen it lol


----------



## Steff

2 lovely tight butts there , rather see theres arses then stevens like


----------



## Sugarbum

Steff2010 said:


> 2 lovely tight butts there , rather see theres arses then stevens like




hahahahaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Steff

Ahh i have just found out who nicola t and heidi are , had a look on website, nd yes i now know he a baldwin bro.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all , how is everyone xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OUR HALOGEN HEATER HAS BROKEN...AGAIN

The top bulb has blown, and i lost the original recipt. I AM NOT IMPRESSED as i cannot afford to go out and get a new one right now. 

Exactly the same thing happened with the old one


----------



## SacredHeart

Grrr....that is deserving of wrath, Sam.

I am SO bored at work today, I honestly just can't be bothered with it. Hmph.


----------



## Steff

good morning im away bk to bed i aint stopped coffing all morning , shall catch u guys later x x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Grrr....that is deserving of wrath, Sam.
> 
> I am SO bored at work today, I honestly just can't be bothered with it. Hmph.



FEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLL MY WRAAAAAAAATTTTTHHHHHHHHHH 

no...seriously 

Today i am going to bug asda for an application form until they relent and give me one  also going to swing into an agency that doesn't require 6-12 months of typing experience ha!


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey all,

Morning sam, Im proper impressed at your convo with ol' JD!

It inspired me to call the tax office and sort out my woes, which I did.

I am ticking off the list now....waiting for medtronic to call about my new Veo being issued.

Boooooooo work at 2pm. I would mind it but Ive been buddied this afternoon with someone who is SO borring, I cant stand her! Wish it was someone who I can have a laugh with. Ah well.

Hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Sugarbum said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Morning sam, Im proper impressed at your convo with ol' JD!
> 
> It inspired me to call the tax office and sort out my woes, which I did.
> 
> I am ticking off the list now....waiting for medtronic to call about my new Veo being issued.



Hurrah I am an inspiration!

I just tried to apply to boots for a lackey job in their pharamcy only to be told i couldn't due to 'lack of experience' PAH.

Fingers crossed the city council can help tomorrow. I'm sure if i turn the tears on then that'll work.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> good morning im away bk to bed i aint stopped coffing all morning , shall catch u guys later x x



Hope you get better quickly


----------



## Icey

Quiet morning for me so far, have put a lemon madeira cake in the bread machine (hurrah for bread makers). I need to make a fresh loaf so that HWMBO has something for his lunch. Other than that I've watered the plants and am now being used as a bed for one of my cats.


----------



## Steff

Icey said:


> Quiet morning for me so far, have put a lemon madeira cake in the bread machine (hurrah for bread makers). I need to make a fresh loaf so that HWMBO has something for his lunch. Other than that I've watered the plants and am now being used as a bed for one of my cats.




ive been racking my brains as to what  HWMBO means ??  husband who makes bread only??


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> ive been racking my brains as to what  HWMBO means ??  husband who makes bread only??



He who must be obeyed???  I just googled it as I had no idea either.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> He who must be obeyed???  I just googled it as I had no idea either.



PMSL ty rachel, tryed to get lie down but hay always the way you get a knock at the door gr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just applied for a supervisor position at new look


----------



## SacredHeart

Good move, Sam!


----------



## Steff

Right away to try and eat some soup 


laters all xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

and now for mamas and papas (that ones only 12 hours a week though...new look is 18 hours) i want full time but i guess for now anything will do


----------



## falcon123

Feel shattered today as yesterday became the longest day with endless train (FCC) problems. I finally got home after 21:30 had a bite to eat and fell asleep. The alarm seemed to go off immediately so that I could repeat the process! Barman a double malt and a pint of Adnams please.


----------



## Steff

I heard yesterday FCC stopped all trians due to damage to them through snow did that effect you falcon?


----------



## Sugarbum

signing off....time to go to work......BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Catch you laters xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bored bored bored

shopping later. ick.


----------



## Steff

Well tea is on the go mince and dumpliings for them, chicken stew for me , and its now raining fgs


----------



## cazscot

I dont drink that often but mines a very large Bombay Sapphire Gin and Tonic.  Had a c**p few days (see plumbing rant) but at least I now have running water!  

Oh and I think I have failed my exam this morning!  Studied for it but cos I have been stressed with the plumbing situation my mind kinda gave up on me  Gonna have a nice long bath (now that I dont have to go down to my dad and step-mothers every day for one) and then start studying for next weeks exam...


----------



## Steff

Coming up Caz, aww welll fingers crossed u hav passed hun xx


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> 2 lovely tight butts there , rather see theres arses then stevens like



Couldnt quite take my eyes off the screen!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Couldnt quite take my eyes off the screen!



I was just dissapointed that they did not reveal ALL


----------



## Corrine

Lol - I thought they were going to when they were pressed up against the window!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Lol - I thought they were going to when they were pressed up against the window!



Alex would of i reckon but jonas to shy


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> Alex would of i reckon but jonas to shy



Not too sure what to make of Alex - but the white patch at the top of his buns where the sunbed dont quite reach is kinda cute......


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Not too sure what to make of Alex - but the white patch at the top of his buns where the sunbed dont quite reach is kinda cute......



if he had not been with near that jordon id of given him one.


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> if he had not been with near that jordon id of given him one.



 Me too but not now I know where he has been....


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Me too but not now I know where he has been....



LOL aint we pervs


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo my favourite pair of boots have rubbed a sore into my ankle


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> LOL aint we pervs



Ladies, can I ask you to moderate your language/discussions a bit please?


----------



## Corrine

Northerner said:


> Ladies, can I ask you to moderate your language/discussions a bit please?



Sorry Northerner.  I consider my wrists slapped.


----------



## Corrine

salmonpuff said:


> nnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooo my favourite pair of boots have rubbed a sore into my ankle



Oh no!  Have you got any plasters?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Corrine said:


> Oh no!  Have you got any plasters?



no  ive put an extra sock on


----------



## Corrine

salmonpuff said:


> no  ive put an extra sock on



Bad boots.  Not fair when you've worn them before.  I suggest they sit on the naughty step until they can behave.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Corrine said:


> Bad boots.  Not fair when you've worn them before.  I suggest they sit on the naughty step until they can behave.



but they're the only pair that go with my dress


----------



## Steff

I do sometimes forget we are moderated Corrine . Oops


----------



## Corrine

salmonpuff said:


> but they're the only pair that go with my dress



Oh I dont quite know what to suggest now.....you've already done the extra sock!


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> I do sometimes forget we are moderated Corrine . Oops



Me too.  Sorry!


----------



## Steff

lol, away to sort tea out, it just depends I guess whos on duty last night i said an alternative word for derriere and a eyelid did not batter x


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> lol, away to sort tea out, it just depends I guess whos on duty last night i said an alternative word for derriere and a eyelid did not batter x



Don't think I didn't notice Steff, it's gone in The Book...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Don't think I didn't notice Steff, it's gone in The Book...



when am i on strike 1


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> when am i on strike 1



When you least expect it!


----------



## am64

been at hospital with son again he fell at school bashed his hand that has only just mended...fortunately all is fine no re break phew...but need a virtual vodka please northe if you on bar duty!!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> been at hospital with son again he fell at school bashed his hand that has only just mended...fortunately all is fine no re break phew...but need a virtual vodka please northe if you on bar duty!!



Double Krepkaya and pirozhki to nibble coming up!


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> I heard yesterday FCC stopped all trians due to damage to them through snow did that effect you falcon?




Thanks for asking. Yes it did. In the morning they were only running two trains per hour all stations Bedford to Brighton, and vice-versa. This was because of severe and adverse weather conditions. It is estimated they need a minimum of six per hour in the peak. They were coming into the station full. Eventually I got an additional service they put on that terminated at St Pancras. Arrived at work about 10:20! In the evening I checked on the website and it looked all OK with the two trains per hour. I walked down to City Thameslink and was told there were no more northbound services from the station that day and that I has to go to SP. I manged to get there in time (by taking a taxi) to catch a northbound service. apparently there was quite a wait for the next one. Got back about 9:30. A very long day. Probably one of the longest in nearly a decade of using ThamesUnlinked! So not quite all trains but the majority. The evening disruption was apparently caused by an o/h problem. The taxi driver said one of his first jobs was in this area and he had commuted in the famous winter of '63 without problem. Progress?

More normal (reduced) service this morning made worse by a driver shortage!


----------



## falcon123

falcon123 said:


> Thanks for asking. Yes it did. In the morning they were only running two trains per hour all stations Bedford to Brighton, and vice-versa. This was because of severe and adverse weather conditions. It is estimated they need a minimum of six per hour in the peak. They were coming into the station full. Eventually I got an additional service they put on that terminated at St Pancras. Arrived at work about 10:20! In the evening I checked on the website and it looked all OK with the two trains per hour. I walked down to City Thameslink and was told there were no more northbound services from the station that day and that I has to go to SP. I manged to get there in time (by taking a taxi) to catch a northbound service. apparently there was quite a wait for the next one. Got back about 9:30. A very long day. Probably one of the longest in nearly a decade of using ThamesUnlinked! So not quite all trains but the majority. The evening disruption was apparently caused by an o/h problem. The taxi driver said one of his first jobs was in this area and he had commuted in the famous winter of '63 without problem. Progress?
> 
> More normal (reduced) service this morning made worse by a driver shortage!




Due to adverse computing conditions the link went awray!


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...isery-continues-for-thousands-of-commuters.do


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey! I just realised that yesterday was my first full day without a hypo since starting on Lantus again. Hoo-freaking-rah!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Yey! I just realised that yesterday was my first full day without a hypo since starting on Lantus again. Hoo-freaking-rah!



well done SH xxxx


----------



## Steff

well done becki


catch u all later xx away to watch soaps and have bath


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh i am feeling really really weepy. Bloods are 4.2 yet I feel super hypo. Wierd. 

I guess things are catching up with me. Mum phoned when we were in ASDA to tell me that grandad is in hospital having fallen over and broken his hip. I'm worried he's not going to last very long now that nana is gone 

I just wanted to break down in ASDA  I've been crying on and off since we got back to the flat 

Landlord phoned and said that we've got someone coming to view the flat tomorrow. Thanks for the lack of notice, if I'd known sooner I would have rescheduled my appointment with the agency. GAH. 

We need to find somewhre to live and fast...the end of the contract is creeping up on us


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks for the congrats, people. Would have been much more satisfying if I hadn't gone hypo before dinner. HMPH!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

pffft my landlord is useless. He just texted me saying that he's booked 4 VIEWINGS tomorrow. Where's the 24 hours notice eh? I am so annoyed, especially as for the first two we're both going to be out! I don't want strangers in my home while I'm not there. Not only that but they're going on ALL DAY.

I wouldn't mind if he'd given us ample notice, but he hasn't. And telling me via text? How rude!


----------



## Steff

hmm heartburn all day not nice xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Wotcha.

Back from "W". Then tested and was 2.7! I didnt even feel it really until a few mins after. 

I treated it with *4 FRIED EGG SANDWICHES!*

hehe. Hows things in here tonight? I take it I can still drink alcohol in here even when my sugar is low, so make mine a G&T please barman


----------



## Steff

go ahead im on the gaviscon


----------



## twinnie

evening all my son is now vomiting too  large coffee please barman


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> evening all my son is now vomiting too  large coffee please barman



Keep um off vicki is must be spreading grr

coffee coming up hun xx


----------



## Sugarbum

twinnie said:


> evening all my son is now vomiting too  large coffee please barman



Oh no Twinnie, I hope he is ok. There is a lot of it about, D&V, it has gone through our workplace but thankfully has missed me out (touch wood).

......a long night ahead I sense??

(((((hugs)))))!


----------



## twinnie

thanks guys both of them have been off school/nursey today and there not going in tomorrow  both are sleeping the now but for how long?


----------



## Steff

Are my posts not showing or sumit ???????????????????????????


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks guys both of them have been off school/nursey today and there not going in tomorrow  both are sleeping the now but for how long?



Just like my sis she had 3 hrs sleep last 2 nights she is walking zombie her youngest poor;y but that dnt stop her bro being a sod as well, she just catching 20 mins here n there


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

still got loads of washing up and kitchen tidying today. God, we're both so annoyed at this lack of notice things.

Things are totally wearing us down atm, so much so we've been bickering all afternoon and it just ended in (my) tears.

Lame


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> still got loads of washing up and kitchen tidying today. God, we're both so annoyed at this lack of notice things.
> 
> Things are totally wearing us down atm, so much so we've been bickering all afternoon and it just ended in (my) tears.
> 
> Lame



Sam my sis is currently in a very nasty fight with her last landlord she is taking him to court she has solicitors involved and all, wat he did was gave them 3 weeks to get out my sis had just had my niece she was 15 weeks and 3 mroe kids, wat he did was hound them out and soon as they was down front lawn he had for sale sign up, all becoz the words HOUSING BENIFITS where mentioned, they think they have god given rights to ruin people lives


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Sam my sis is currently in a very nasty fight with her last landlord she is taking him to court she has solicitors involved and all, wat he did was gave them 3 weeks to get out my sis had just had my niece she was 15 weeks and 3 mroe kids, wat he did was hound them out and soon as they was down front lawn he had for sale sign up, all becoz the words HOUSING BENIFITS where mentioned, they think they have god given rights to ruin people lives



landlords are evil aren't they.

He's not kicked us out, but has booked 4 viewings tomorrow as I only found out a couple of hours ago. Not impressed, especially as for two of them we're going to be out. I don't want strangers looking around my home  when i'm not there 

Good luck to your sister though, what a horrible situation


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Just like my sis she had 3 hrs sleep last 2 nights she is walking zombie her youngest poor;y but that dnt stop her bro being a sod as well, she just catching 20 mins here n there



 my hubby let me go back to bed for a couple of hours this afternoon sorry your sister haveing a rough time


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> landlords are evil aren't they.
> 
> He's not kicked us out, but has booked 4 viewings tomorrow as I only found out a couple of hours ago. Not impressed, especially as for two of them we're going to be out. I don't want strangers looking around my home  when i'm not there
> 
> Good luck to your sister though, what a horrible situation



thanks hun and same to you , they just dnt have any concern for there tenants its all money money, my sis lost it in end she ended up in docs getting depression tabelts thats wat was final straw and they just left


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> my hubby let me go back to bed for a couple of hours this afternoon sorry your sister haveing a rough time



aww hugs to hubby thats really nice hun xx


----------



## Steff

Got pub to myself tonight then yippeee ill pluck for a vodka and coke then and a bag of quavers ill push the boat oot


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Got pub to myself tonight then yippeee ill pluck for a vodka and coke then and a bag of quavers ill push the boat oot



nope im about keeping an eye on the place aswell steffy
soz just having a quick kip under the table


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nearly bedtime for me. gotta be up early so we can actually do some stuff before these muppets come round. Early start indeed. Lame. Have to like properly hoover and tidy and make sure things are nice. Lame.


----------



## Steff

Right well i cant handle this heartburn anymore away to try and sleep 




goodnight x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Right well i cant handle this heartburn anymore away to try and sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodnight x



night cuz ..drink some milk x


----------



## Icey

It's still snowing here, been snowing since 6pm last night.

Boo!

Fed up with this weather - we've only had heavy snowfall twice - yet it's hung around for ages - so ANNOYING!


----------



## Tezzz

It's snowing...

And I'm on a heath and safety course at *W* today. Drat and double drat.


----------



## Steff

Morning all well a whole load of new snow last night and nwo so grr, im not happyx


----------



## twinnie

morning all  everyone seems better this morning  got to go to the hospital today to get my bloods done for next week appointment with consultant


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hurrah more snow. But the inside of the windows are wet again...hmmm, thought we'd sorted that  nevermind

6.1 this morning. SIX POINT ONE  although feets were sensitive for the first time in a while but thats probably due to the arctic temperatures upstairs. But still 6.1

Busy day today! To do Just Thismorning before heading out = shower, make self presentable, tidy up (urgh), then off to this meeting - whereupon i have realised i haven't printed off a CV for them. Oops...I hope they don't mind an electronic copy...and then back here to spend the afternoon sitting awkwardly while strangers walk around my home. Ho-hum

where's the coffee?


----------



## sofaraway

We get wet on the insides of the living room and kitchen windows letting agency said it's because of the seals and the whole windows need replacing to solve the problem. Yeah like the landlord will pay out for that. 

I hate having people viewing, but rather be there than think of someone poking round my place when I'm not there.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sofaraway said:


> We get wet on the insides of the living room and kitchen windows letting agency said it's because of the seals and the whole windows need replacing to solve the problem. Yeah like the landlord will pay out for that.
> 
> I hate having people viewing, but rather be there than think of someone poking round my place when I'm not there.



thats just it, people will be poking around when we're not there  I hate that thought...and its too late to change plans


----------



## rachelha

Hello I was wondering if anyone had heard from allisonb since her hospital appointment yesterday afternoon??


----------



## sofaraway

At least you haven't got to try and sell the place to people and say how good it is, as if you were trying to sell it. 

Have you thought about doing care work at all? Can be very flexiable. Just thought of it as was talking to my other half and if she got made redundant I said she should do some health care assistant work.


----------



## sofaraway

Hi rach, I ahven't heard and she hasn't logged on since yesterday afternoon. Hope she hasn't had to stay in hospital.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sofaraway said:


> At least you haven't got to try and sell the place to people and say how good it is, as if you were trying to sell it.
> 
> Have you thought about doing care work at all? Can be very flexiable. Just thought of it as was talking to my other half and if she got made redundant I said she should do some health care assistant work.



the thought has been boucning around for a while now about care work, I might try and look into it


----------



## Steff

Well that was a trek indeed lol, least it aint slippy when it is 3 inches deep i guess, but the snow was blowing in my face and the shopping is sooo soggy lol


----------



## rachelha

sofaraway said:


> Hi rach, I ahven't heard and she hasn't logged on since yesterday afternoon. Hope she hasn't had to stay in hospital.



Fingers crossed she is ok


----------



## Steff

Icey alison is online now


----------



## Icey

Huh?

Oh you mean Rachel!


----------



## Steff

Icey said:


> Huh?
> 
> Oh you mean Rachel!



ahh sorry thought u had asked lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

snowing do do doooooo do do


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. 

We've just got ice, rain and grey drizzly horribleness now. We're supposedly due more snow. It got annoying, but I'd rather have that than this!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

2 hours after a breakfast of asdas own ready break (30g) and I'm 4.9. Maybe I had a tad too much insulin thinking it would be another day of being sat around, forgetting we're heading out ina bit. BUT STILL 

Best post bfast levels ive had in YONKS!

Oh, and i straightened my hair. HURRAH


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey Sam, that's really great 

I had an annoying 9.4 post breakfast. Hmph. The horrid grey day is starting to get to me. I think I need to treat myself to something over lunch. Not sure what yet. Suggestions? I shouldn't really, because I need to save money, but I don't really care right now!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Yey Sam, that's really great
> 
> I had an annoying 9.4 post breakfast. Hmph. The horrid grey day is starting to get to me. I think I need to treat myself to something over lunch. Not sure what yet. Suggestions? I shouldn't really, because I need to save money, but I don't really care right now!



CAKE  A massively huge chunk of chocolate fudge cake. Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SacredHeart

mmmm.....cake


----------



## Freddie99

Hello folks!

More snow here. God this is begining to get irritating. Just walked into the GP's up at my campus to get my script. There wasn't anyone there. Lovely. It's not that I'm short of anything but it'd be nice to get the stuff when it counts. At least I have spent some money on a pair of rather nice Karrimor walking boots to stop me slipping around on all the ice here. Worth the forty quid I think. Let's call that a long term investment lol!

Tom


----------



## am64

snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snowsnow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow ......................................................
Its SNOWING AND WE CANT GET OUT


----------



## rachelha

I have been living in my walking boots for the last 2 weeks.  It is a good job I work somewhere where they dont really care what you wear.

I have just had my injection for my lunch, now I hav to try and wait 20mins before eating.  I am starving.  This is such a pain.


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> I have been living in my walking boots for the last 2 weeks.  It is a good job I work somewhere where they dont really care what you wear.
> 
> I have just had my injection for my lunch, now I hav to try and wait 20mins before eating.  I am starving.  This is such a pain.



10 mins since injecting.  I want to eat my roll - NOW

sorry venting.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

the good thing about being low is that i can have JUICE!

ok so i'm not THAT low (3.7), but any excuse


----------



## SacredHeart

I know that one myself, Sam. I've found myself having a hypo, sucking on a juice carton and crying about how much I miss juice.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i would drink it like water if i could


----------



## SacredHeart

Ditto. 

Oh, I ended up buying an insanely small pencil case to put my NR and lantus in. Ridiculously expensive, but hey, it's pretty. 

I'm really hating today.


----------



## sofaraway

I love juice too especially apple juice, and a small glass won't do. i could drink a whole carton at once.


----------



## Steff

Well snow no more at last , seems to have stopped but god knows how long this will take to go x


----------



## sofaraway

It's stopped here too, hope there is no more, I have to drive to my family on friday night and don't want it to be too bad.


----------



## rachelha

I have just emailed my DSN for the third time in as many days - she is going to be so sick of me.


----------



## Steff

SNAP jusr rang mine , have never ran ever before but i found a number deep down in my paperwork for her


----------



## am64

sofaraway said:


> It's stopped here too, hope there is no more, I have to drive to my family on friday night and don't want it to be too bad.



oh you've done an edit...i quite liked the concept of your 'drink' to your family....you've been in the pub too long sofar xxxxx


----------



## Steff

am are you ok ??


----------



## sofaraway

am64 said:


> oh you've done an edit...i quite liked the concept of your 'drink' to your family....you've been in the pub too long sofar xxxxx



Been too long without a proper drink Hehe


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> am are you ok ??



yep ...just busy all kids and hubby home couldnt get out the drive! so he keeps nicking my laptop to contact work and do sudukos...he cant be bothered to fire up the mothership !!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> aww been ages since had good gas lolz , shall have to go now and get lad i dread t think wat greets me oot there
> 
> xx



good luck and dont slip!


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> CAKE  A massively huge chunk of chocolate fudge cake. Mmmmmmmmmmm



I bet you know how to bolus for cake OK Sam.....


----------



## Tezzz

Haven't had any music on for weeks. Even the Christmas records in the jukebox haven't been played.

I've decided it's time to play an LP. *Guilty* by Barbera Streissand.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I bet you know how to bolus for cake OK Sam.....



i wouldn't be so sure  i either get it totally wrong and end up through the roof, or overdose and end up on the floor


----------



## SacredHeart

I just had 5 squares of lindt 70% mint chocolate. They were good. I expect I will be unhappy with scores later though. Getting really miserable that I can't seem to predict anything these days. 

I'm fed up of recording everything bit of food that goes in my mouth, thinking so much about it. Telling myself 'no, you can't have that now', having so much trouble getting myself to bleed 70% of the time, and then the other 30% I bleed all over everything.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

DAMN YOU FEET! BEHAAAAVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

god i hate waiting around for people...



			
				SacredHeart said:
			
		

> I just had 5 squares of lindt 70% mint chocolate. They were good. I expect I will be unhappy with scores later though. Getting really miserable that I can't seem to predict anything these days.
> 
> I'm fed up of recording everything bit of food that goes in my mouth, thinking so much about it. Telling myself 'no, you can't have that now', having so much trouble getting myself to bleed 70% of the time, and then the other 30% I bleed all over everything.



Big hugs becky  *hugs*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

argh! We are now down to 1 bar on the halogen heater and i am NOT impressed in the slightest!!!!!!!

Here's the thing, i dont have the recipt BUT i have proof of purchase on a credit card statement...will they accept it?


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> argh! We are now down to 1 bar on the halogen heater and i am NOT impressed in the slightest!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's the thing, i dont have the recipt BUT i have proof of purchase on a credit card statement...will they accept it?



I depends on where you got it from, some places will accept it others not.  It probably depends on how good a day the person you speak to is having as well.  It is definitely worth a shot.


----------



## SacredHeart

Some will. Do you still have the box? You might be better approaching the manufacturer if you can't get a refund.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Some will. Do you still have the box? You might be better approaching the manufacturer if you can't get a refund.



yeah we have the box. Its Robert Dyas so will try taking it back tomorrow. Might have to just get a refund rather than a new one as the same thing happened to the last one we had. Either that or we'll swap it for a different heater and pay the rest to make it up.

Will give it a go. Urgh, how annoying


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> yeah we have the box. Its Robert Dyas so will try taking it back tomorrow. Might have to just get a refund rather than a new one as the same thing happened to the last one we had. Either that or we'll swap it for a different heater and pay the rest to make it up.
> 
> Will give it a go. Urgh, how annoying



I would have thought the CC statement would suffice, they're usually pretty good at Robert Dyas. How much did you pay for it? I got one from Maplins (near the Bargate) for ?20 a couple of years ago - still works fine, so might be an option if you get your cash back.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I would have thought the CC statement would suffice, they're usually pretty good at Robert Dyas. How much did you pay for it? I got one from Maplins (near the Bargate) for ?20 a couple of years ago - still works fine, so might be an option if you get your cash back.



It was 14.99  we're half tempted to trade it in for a mini oil radiator. But I'm really not sure of the logistics of it...


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> It was 14.99  we're half tempted to trade it in for a mini oil radiator. But I'm really not sure of the logistics of it...



I find that convection heaters are better than radiators - radiators are fine for sitting close to, but convection heaters heat the air in the room so warm you up better (not just the side of your leg that faces the radiator!). Convection heaters are generally cheaper to run too as they use less leccy.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all just back from some hard graft in Lou's part of town, graft I must add not time Was a bit skatie this morning going round corners and couldn't get up one hill so free wheeled down then spun her around! What fun!!Also just had the now regular power cut/surge/flick around 6pm most nights! So boiler needs a tickle! Back in a bit.


----------



## rossi_mac

boiler sufficiently tickled, all working proper now, might have some shut eye on sofa...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

my head feels all fluffy from the hypo

sorry northe, i think i may have overtreated by a lot....  obv was feeling it more than i thought
2 cartons of apple
3 glucotabs
leftover cupcake
and a breakaway bar

oops...

i imagine i completely overcompensated with dinner (for once ha!) so without the overtreatment id probably still be dropping. Oops


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> my head feels all fluffy from the hypo
> 
> sorry northe, i think i may have overtreated by a lot....  obv was feeling it more than i thought
> 2 cartons of apple
> 3 glucotabs
> leftover cupcake
> and a breakaway bar
> 
> oops...
> 
> i imagine i completely overcompensated with dinner (for once ha!) so without the overtreatment id probably still be dropping. Oops



Hmmm! I'm guessing about 4x required carbs there! But not surprised when you dropped so low - those are really scary ones and you feel you need to make sure. Keep testing just to see how the BG tracks.


----------



## Northerner

Hey steff, things ebb and flow, sorry if you have been feeling left out tonight - hope the course goes ahead and you meet some good people


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Hey steff, things ebb and flow, sorry if you have been feeling left out tonight - hope the course goes ahead and you meet some good people



yep steff busy with lots of other stuff hope the course goes on for you aswell x


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey Steff,

You could try rallying the North East massive on here in the events section and organise something? 

Hope it all goes to plan and it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## Sugarbum

Shattered, what a bizarre day and a relaxing evening.

Are you back on my patch tomorrow Rossi?

Hope everyone has a good day and no journey nightmares again tomorrow xxx Nitey nite xx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Shattered, what a bizarre day and a relaxing evening.
> 
> Are you back on my patch tomorrow Rossi?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and no journey nightmares again tomorrow xxx Nitey nite xx



nite sugar where or what is CHL?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gunna have to bite the bullet and use some of that cream again tonight. Laaaaame. Things with them *are* better, but just...grrrrrrrr


----------



## katie

I'm soooo hungover!!!!!!!!!!!

Morning peeps, hope everyone is well


----------



## Tezzz

Hope you feel better soon Katie.


----------



## rachelha

Morning all

having my second hypo of the day and it is only 9:30am  oops


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> Morning all
> 
> having my second hypo of the day and it is only 9:30am  oops



Ugh, I feel rubbish.  Sitting in work in a complete daze.  Today was meant to be the day I got back into work again.  Not happening now.


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> Morning all
> 
> having my second hypo of the day and it is only 9:30am  oops



Make that 3 by lunchtime


----------



## falcon123

Not been in work long. One of my longest commutes ever as the train got stuck in the tunnel between St Pancras and Farringdon for over two hours. Just when it seemed we were to be evacuated they decided to reverse to SP and let us continue on tube. Barman a quadruple malt please!


----------



## Tezzz

falcon123 said:


> Not been in work long. One of my longest commutes ever as the train got stuck in the tunnel between St Pancras and Farringdon for over two hours. Just when it seemed we were to be evacuated they decided to reverse to SP and let us continue on tube. Barman a quadruple malt please!



I wonder what caused the delay?

I dislike the tube because I once got delayed in a tunnel for three quarters of an hour.


----------



## SacredHeart

I would have been an absolute gibbering wreck. I'm totally claustraphobic


----------



## falcon123

brightontez said:


> I wonder what caused the delay?
> 
> I dislike the tube because I once got delayed in a tunnel for three quarters of an hour.




There were power problems just south of Farringdon. In addition they had a line side fire at City Thameslink (cause of power problem?). After the last few days I thought it could not get any worse - it did!


----------



## falcon123

SacredHeart said:


> I would have been an absolute gibbering wreck. I'm totally claustraphobic




One friend texted me hoping there wasn't a cannibal in the carriage! There was enough signal strength to text people.


----------



## Tezzz

I suffer from claustrophobia.

Btw, no trains are running between London St Pancras and London Bridge for the rest of the day.

Falcon, look at *http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/service_disruptions/today.html#*


----------



## SacredHeart

Right, I've bitten the bullet, and phoned up York University. The department are going to email me all the info I want.

Must. Stop. Checking. My. Email.....


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Right, I've bitten the bullet, and phoned up York University. The department are going to email me all the info I want.
> 
> Must. Stop. Checking. My. Email.....



What's that for Becky? I think I've missed something.


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm trying to apply to do a Masters degree in Theatre: Writing, Directing & Performance, but do it part time over two years, because I can't afford to give up my job. I've been putting off calling, because it means asking about them helping me with money, and I couldn't decide whether it was ethically right for me to approach the disability services department, and apply for their postgraduate bursary, even though the uni classifies diabetes as a disability in their code of conduct.


----------



## cazscot

SacredHeart said:


> I would have been an absolute gibbering wreck. I'm totally claustraphobic





With you on that one I am very claustraphobic - 45 mins inside a tunnel and I would have probably been histerical, I dont even like taking lifts...


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> I'm trying to apply to do a Masters degree in Theatre: Writing, Directing & Performance, but do it part time over two years, because I can't afford to give up my job. I've been putting off calling, because it means asking about them helping me with money, and I couldn't decide whether it was ethically right for me to approach the disability services department, and apply for their postgraduate bursary, even though the uni classifies diabetes as a disability in their code of conduct.



Go for it  Becky! That sounds like a brilliant way to get a degree.



cazscot said:


> With you on that one I am very claustraphobic - 45 mins inside a tunnel and I would have probably been histerical, I dont even like taking lifts...



I can do lifts. Been stuck in a few...


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon forum members , hope everyone is tickety-boo, sorry to hear of your dreadful journey to work falcon123 must be very frustrating for you .Hopefully when the weather starts to become less problomatic so will your journey into work


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon Steff! How're things today?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Afternoon Steff! How're things today?



Afternoon becky,things are dandy hows your good self?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad. Just come back from the post office. Was dropping off some stuff for work, as well as a parcel of my own. Then I got halfway back to the office, and wasn't sure I'd put an airmail sticker on it. So I had to go back to check, and then realised there was one there anyway. Not my brightest moment!


----------



## rachelha

Hello barman, please can I have a very large hot chocolate with cream, marshmallows on the top and a flake on the side too?
I have just realised I have had 7 hypos in 24 hours - is that a record?  I feel the need for a large boost of carbs.


----------



## SacredHeart

Ouch, I feel that. 7?! I'd get two flakes, myself!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not too bad. Just come back from the post office. Was dropping off some stuff for work, as well as a parcel of my own. Then I got halfway back to the office, and wasn't sure I'd put an airmail sticker on it. So I had to go back to check, and then realised there was one there anyway. Not my brightest moment!



LOL i have days like that ,memory like a sieve


----------



## SacredHeart

That's why I tag certain posts on my blog with the tag 'sieve brain moment's!


----------



## Steff

Right away for a lie down and hope to wake feel alot less depressed lol, got a huge bag of doritoes in my cupboard with my name on, but i will resist and choose my bed instead.


----------



## SacredHeart

Hope you feel better, Steff


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> Good afternoon forum members , hope everyone is tickety-boo, sorry to hear of your dreadful journey to work falcon123 must be very frustrating for you .Hopefully when the weather starts to become less problomatic so will your journey into work




Thanks Steff2010. The frustrating thing was after a lot of weather problems since last Wednesday this was power related. There have various problems for months now. Apparently there is now a "IHateThameslink" group on Facebook. I have not seen it as I do not do Facebook or Twitter! Annoying thing is that I suspect that someone is suggesting I am not making the effort to get in on time. With the various delays I will meet myself going the other way one day!


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> Thanks Steff2010. The frustrating thing was after a lot of weather problems since last Wednesday this was power related. There have various problems for months now. Apparently there is now a "IHateThameslink" group on Facebook. I have not seen it as I do not do Facebook or Twitter! Annoying thing is that I suspect that someone is suggesting I am not making the effort to get in on time. With the various delays I will meet myself going the other way one day!



You should film or take photos of evidence to show , although you should not need to go to such lenghts simply turning on the local news or ceefax/radio will be able to tell some one that it is neither your fault nor can you help it when somethings happens that you cant control.


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> You should film or take photos of evidence to show , although you should not need to go to such lenghts simply turning on the local news or ceefax/radio will be able to tell some one that it is neither your fault nor can you help it when somethings happens that you cant control.



I looked on the web and found an article about the incident. The problem was that it was factually incorrect making it not worth refering to!


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> I looked on the web and found an article about the incident. The problem was that it was factually incorrect making it not worth refering to!



Have you any idea before you leave tomorrow morning if your journey is going to be as bad tomorrow? Altho i guess you cant simise power cuts etc etc


----------



## rossi_mac

we now have a look at the "live depature boards" and the train companies website before setting off each morning, just to know if running late or something! Might be worth a go?


----------



## falcon123

rossi_mac said:


> we now have a look at the "live depature boards" and the train companies website before setting off each morning, just to know if running late or something! Might be worth a go?



Sadly ours are becoming a fantasy. I checked before leaving work on Monday. All OK. Walked to the station and found that I had to go to SPI as there were no cross London services, and had not been for a while! Also you can be at the station and a train that is due in two minutes is suddenly quarter or half an hour late, or even cancelled. Grrr!


----------



## Sugarbum

*A Gin and Tonic please Barman! Who is on duty?!*


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> *A Gin and Tonic please Barman! Who is on duty?!*



*seen as its you ill get off my butt and pour *


----------



## Sugarbum

Steff2010 said:


> *seen as its you ill get off my butt and pour *




God bless you Steff!

You could have made a whole TV series about my day. Alcohol is the answer!

Whats the goss in here tonight?


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> God bless you Steff!
> 
> You could have made a whole TV series about my day. Alcohol is the answer!
> 
> Whats the goss in here tonight?



We're just talking about falcons horrific journey to work courtesy of his train company.Its been quiet otherwise rachel has had 9 hypos tho so not so good


----------



## AlisonM

I think I need about a pint of antifreeze.


----------



## Sugarbum

AlisonM said:


> I think I need about a pint of antifreeze.



Coming right up luv. You can get anything in here


----------



## Sugarbum

Steff2010 said:


> We're just talking about falcons horrific journey to work courtesy of his train company.Its been quiet otherwise rachel has had 9 hypos tho so not so good



9??????? OMG Rachel, are you ok?? Thats harsh.

Oh dear, Falcon. The trains are so dreadful arent they. I was the only one in work for some time this morning.


----------



## Steff

Well fingers crossed for you that you have a less eventful trip into work falcon.

Away to try and keep down some soup 

Be back later 
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

I've you've got the key to the antifreeze cupboard, I'll have a pint, make it a lime top too please, oh and no straw!

Hope all well, Michael sorry to hear the system doesn't work so well! I hope you have a large drink when you get home !


----------



## falcon123

Sugarbum said:


> 9??????? OMG Rachel, are you ok?? Thats harsh.
> 
> Oh dear, Falcon. The trains are so dreadful arent they. I was the only one in work for some time this morning.



Just off to make my way to SPI. Do you commute Sugarbum?


----------



## falcon123

rossi_mac said:


> Hope all well, Michael sorry to hear the system doesn't work so well! I hope you have a large drink when you get home !




Will do, and some more!


----------



## Sugarbum

falcon123 said:


> Just off to make my way to SPI. Do you commute Sugarbum?



No, thankfully....even in my last job Id just hope the bus. But in London about 5 of your buses come at once so it was never a struggle....I dont envy you in these conditions! Mind you, every winter is the same??


----------



## rossi_mac

The infamous london buses, don't you just love em!!

whats going down tonight gang? I fancy a drink but need to drop a sample off in the morning, be best to be a cleanish one


----------



## Steff

Just been engrossed in the ol soapies , lol Rossi your a hoot.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm sure its written into our contract that the landlord has to give 24 hours notice before coming over

another viewig tomorrow...at 10.15am 

good job i have the doctors then or i might actually hurt my landlord


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> Just been engrossed in the ol soapies , lol Rossi your a hoot.



soapies ehy, we've got back into easties! It's real life you know!!

TV is defo back on in this house, is that good??

Hope you get to go to your thang tomorrow Steff


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmm....our TV seems to be picking up police radio again!


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> i'm sure its written into our contract that the landlord has to give 24 hours notice before coming over
> 
> another viewig tomorrow...at 10.15am
> 
> good job i have the doctors then or i might actually hurt my landlord



leave the place in a right proper mess, then he may not rush round!? 

Speak to him and say no notice no nice flat to show off!

PS You any further with your next step?


----------



## katie

Oh no, poor rachel  are you ok?? xx


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> soapies ehy, we've got back into easties! It's real life you know!!
> 
> TV is defo back on in this house, is that good??
> 
> Hope you get to go to your thang tomorrow Steff



Cheers Rossi I aint had a phone call saying it is cancelled so im going to it, if it is cancelled and ive wasted 3.50 bus fare ill not be happy x


----------



## rossi_mac

Becky it could be like your own soap, except real real life!!

Good call Katie, Rachel how you doing??

Hope you don't throw three fifty away too steff, if you do go in maybe you can do something else if it get cancelled, not that it will


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmm, now there's a thought!


----------



## Sugarbum

SacredHeart said:


> Hmm....our TV seems to be picking up police radio again!




_How do I get my TV to do that ??x_


----------



## SacredHeart

I have absolutely no idea! Ours just seems to do it from time to time. Sadly the quality is never good enough to get anything juicy!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

soooooooooooooooo thirstyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## katie

I need a large scotch to calm me down (ive never drank scotch in my life!)


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I need a large scotch to calm me down (ive never drank scotch in my life!)



Hi katie xx


breathe deep and take an extra swig i can see why your het up


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> I need a large scotch to calm me down (ive never drank scotch in my life!)



sounds like a plan. Bottle?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yes please!


----------



## katie

Steff2010 said:


> Hi katie xx
> 
> 
> breathe deep and take an extra swig i can see why your het up



thanks steff, i am taking deep breaths! jeez i nearly had a heart attack!



salmonpuff said:


> sounds like a plan. Bottle?



yes, let's share a bottle


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> Becky it could be like your own soap, except real real life!!
> 
> Good call Katie, Rachel how you doing??
> 
> Hope you don't throw three fifty away too steff, if you do go in maybe you can do something else if it get cancelled, not that it will



Hello - doing ok, last was 5.1 before tea, and tested about half an hour ago and 10.1.  I am still feeling like a complete space cadet though.  I have just been to my orchestra rehearsal and I think I probably made noises like a cow being trod on.  oh well.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Hello - doing ok, last was 5.1 before tea, and tested about half an hour ago and 10.1.  I am still feeling like a complete space cadet though.  I have just been to my orchestra rehearsal and I think I probably made noises like a cow being trod on.  oh well.



hi rachel hows things xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Poor rachel, you've had a rough one today - I know I can feel drained after just one hypo sometimes. Can't imagine how rubbish you're feeling right now *hugs*


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> thanks steff, i am taking deep breaths! jeez i nearly had a heart attack!
> 
> 
> 
> just pleased you where not eating katie dont want you choking neither x


----------



## SacredHeart

I did mean to check that you weren't requiring an emergency hiemlich manouever, Katie! x


----------



## rossi_mac

Did someone say SCOTCH??? I may have a few bottles, some are cask strength so can really help hehe!!

Glad you okay Rachel, 

Well done Steff keeping the girls calm, or at least trying.

Lou, haven't you got radios at work you can tune in to the boys in blue (and girls)


----------



## SacredHeart

I suppose I could have been accidentally watching the Bill!

Refill anyone?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

booooooozzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rachelha

I feel as though I have killed off a few brain cells.  I was so worried about overcompensating and going too high, that I think I was not treating enough.  I woke up low at 7.30am this morning after my 6am shot of humalog and not thinking straight did my normal 2 mile walk to work, so my the time I got there I was low again already.  

I think I am losing some of my awareness already, I used to notice them at about 3.8, but have had a few 2.8s and sometimes have felt absolutely fine, but tested as it is food time and found myself at 3.3.

I spoke to my boss about it today (thank goodness she is understanding) as I am meant to be visiting another garden for work which involves 2.5 hours drive each way.  She has agreed to get someone else to do it.  I think long drives are out of the question at the moment.

I put on FB that I was having lots of hypos and one friend has guessed that I am preggers.  I dont know what to reply to her - should I lie???

sorry rambling


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Did someone say SCOTCH??? I may have a few bottles, some are cask strength so can really help hehe!!
> 
> Glad you okay Rachel,
> 
> Well done Steff keeping the girls calm, or at least trying.
> 
> Lou, haven't you got radios at work you can tune in to the boys in blue (and girls)



LOL well i guess someone gotta TRY sometiMES Rossi lol x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> katie said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks steff, i am taking deep breaths! jeez i nearly had a heart attack!
> 
> 
> 
> just pleased you where not eating katie dont want you choking neither x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just been catching up on posts and worked out what happened.
Click to expand...


----------



## SacredHeart

And you get a drink and bar snack of your choice for the efforts, Steff!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> And you get a drink and bar snack of your choice for the efforts, Steff!



Excellent ill have scampi fries and a pineapple juice xx


----------



## katie

rachelha said:


> Hello - doing ok, last was 5.1 before tea, and tested about half an hour ago and 10.1.  I am still feeling like a complete space cadet though.  I have just been to my orchestra rehearsal and I think I probably made noises like a cow being trod on.  oh well.



Glad you are doing better rachel, look after yourself 



Steff2010 said:


> just pleased you where not eating katie dont want you choking neither x




hehe yeah that was lucky  x



SacredHeart said:


> I did mean to check that you weren't requiring an emergency hiemlich manouever, Katie! x



haha i'm glad you are on stand-by x



rossi_mac said:


> Did someone say SCOTCH??? I may have a few bottles, some are cask strength so can really help hehe!!
> 
> Glad you okay Rachel,
> 
> Well done Steff keeping the girls calm, or at least trying.
> 
> Lou, haven't you got radios at work you can tune in to the boys in blue (and girls)



You know someone's said something bad when it annoys even you rossi!  you are super laid-back and understanding 

Pass me some more scotch please!


----------



## am64

dont worry folks all is fine rossi wheres that bottle !


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Excellent ill have scampi fries and a pineapple juice xx



Scampi fries? Good choice! Coming right up 



katie said:


> haha i'm glad you are on stand-by x



Official pub first aider!


----------



## rossi_mac

Okay ladies and gentlemen, the green bottles are at the bar, there's an optional jug of water to the side, simple rules:

1)drink 
2)don't waste 
3)feel free to get wasted
4)

Katie - Yes sometimes a bit too laid back ain't so cool!!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Scampi fries? Good choice! Coming right up




was either them or frazzles lol


----------



## Sugarbum

Think Im in love with Vinnie Jones.

What a god.


----------



## SacredHeart

Frazzles are equally awesome.....and now I want crisps. Or bacon!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Think Im in love with Vinnie Jones.
> 
> What a god.



LOL lou you obsessed gal


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Think Im in love with Vinnie Jones.
> 
> What a god.



He's a hero!!

(Com'on you Dons, grazy gang!!)


----------



## SacredHeart

Maybe THAT'S who Bonnie Tyler was singing about all this time then?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i keep saying it but i am so close to taking modern warfare 2 and SNAPPING THE RUDDY DISK 

I sit here nice and quiet, then go and get a drink. But because i walk in front of the screen I get shouted at. Then I get made to feel like a total idiot when he's talking to his sister because a)i don't understand the attraction of this game and b) i walked in front of the screen and he 'died because of it'


----------



## SacredHeart

Let him know if he does it again, he could die a second time?


----------



## SacredHeart

Whoa, that was one seriously low flying plane over my flat! Do you think they've figured out about the police radio?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Let him know if he does it again, he could die a second time?



LOL 

its when the words 'WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM?' comes out of mouth that i really do start having a problem

so rude


----------



## SacredHeart

Tell him 'Fermat's Last Theorem!' and see what he does!


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> i keep saying it but i am so close to taking modern warfare 2 and SNAPPING THE RUDDY DISK
> 
> I sit here nice and quiet, then go and get a drink. But because i walk in front of the screen I get shouted at. Then I get made to feel like a total idiot when he's talking to his sister because a)i don't understand the attraction of this game and b) i walked in front of the screen and he 'died because of it'


LOL
I understand you completely.  I have felt like flicking the internet connection off and on again so many times when T is playing WOW or ARMA2.  I have apparently caused him to die many times.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Whoa, that was one seriously low flying plane over my flat! Do you think they've figured out about the police radio?



PMSLLLL if we dont see u on here for a bit we know your in her madge pleasure


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Tell him 'Fermat's Last Theorem!' and see what he does!



I so will 



> LOL
> I understand you completely. I have felt like flicking the internet connection off and on again so many times when T is playing WOW or ARMA2. I have apparently caused him to die many times.



I'm so bloody tempted to turn the router off


----------



## Sugarbum

How old is Vinnie Jones anyone??


----------



## SacredHeart

They'll never catch me. I'm 2/10ths ninja. And I own a katana!


----------



## Steff

Lou he was born 5th jan 1965 45 i think?? lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> How old is Vinnie Jones anyone??



12 years your senior I think


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

i want to cry

why do i even bother trying to keep in contact with the old uni lot?


----------



## katie

Vinnie is the only celeb on there, he is a legend! still think you have dodgy taste in men though lou  hehe!


----------



## Steff

I said that last night katie none of the rest are anything special, i mean katia or howver u spell her name went out with ronnie wood , I once saw jade goodys ex jeff brazier at an airport, wheres my invite to CBB.


----------



## SacredHeart

Someone on my facebook recommended it be re-named 'A bunch of people you've never heard of and Vinnie Jones Big Brother'. Isn't one of the Baldwins in there, though?


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> i want to cry
> 
> why do i even bother trying to keep in contact with the old uni lot?



you ok?????


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Someone on my facebook recommended it be re-named 'A bunch of people you've never heard of and Vinnie Jones Big Brother'. Isn't one of the Baldwins in there, though?



Yeah steven i had to google who he was along with heidi nicola t and ohh the list could go on


----------



## Sugarbum

I know what you mean steff, Catia is so annoying. But what on earth is Alex all about? OMG.


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> I know what you mean steff, Catia is so annoying. But what on earth is Alex all about? OMG.



LOL yes if he had not been with jordon i doubt he would of got second glance but hey she has boosted many "celebs" careers in past i guess


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> you ok?????



just found out they're all organising a big archaeology holiday to barcelona. And i've been deliberately left out. again



i'm really upset


----------



## SacredHeart

Awww, Sam *hugs* That really sucks. It's such an easy thing to say, but if they'd do such a spiteful thing on purpose, would you really want to go with them anyway? With them as a group of people, because I know you'd want to go on a trip like that.


----------



## Steff

Thats nasty sam a bunch from here should get 2gether and gatecrash it


----------



## SacredHeart

I bet it's warm in Barcelona. I'm all for that, Steff! I can talk about my fictional spanish cats again!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Awww, Sam *hugs* That really sucks. It's such an easy thing to say, but if they'd do such a spiteful thing on purpose, would you really want to go with them anyway? With them as a group of people, because I know you'd want to go on a trip like that.



its the second time its happened, he first being at another friends wedding. Left out, deliberately. Everyone else went happy as larry, i heard not a peep. I'm truly gutted that they would do something like that, i actually thought that at uni you were supposed to meet your friends for life...

I'd love to go back to barcelona. It's such a beautiful city. That and my uncle lives in a village just outside there.


----------



## am64

sam i still have contact with only one uni friend ...and i last spoke to her last may..they all run architectural practices and could possibly give me some freelance work...but don't ...dont let it bother you serously they are not worth it! more whisky rossi ive just sussed out that i have been probably been T2 for 30 or more years and diagnosed 1 1/2!!! more reseach i think needed but not tonight!


----------



## Steff

I have no contact with either any school or college mates n that suits me just fine there getting on with ther life and vice versa, i jus think they was there in that part of my life but im meant to meet new friends in everything new in life i do.


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> sam i still have contact with only one uni friend ...and i last spoke to her last may..they all run architectural practices and could possibly give me some freelance work...but don't ...dont let it bother you serously they are not worth it! more wiskey rossi ive just sussed out that i have been probably been T2 for 30 or more years and diagnosed 1 1/2!!! more reseach i think needed but not tonight!



Plenty of whisky still in the bottle, but no whiskey! (the "e" is the irish!(no disrespect to the irish but I'm here for the scotch whisky))


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Plenty of whisky still in the bottle, but no whiskey! (the "e" is the irish!(no disrespect to the irish but I'm here for the scotch whisky))



opps and im always so carefulll edit comming up


----------



## katie

Sam, they really dont sound like nice people! you deserve much better!!

I only met one person at uni who I think will be a friend for life and a few others i'll stay in contact with but dont think we'll remain close friends. I think different people make better friends in different situations.  I bet you will make some great friends in your future work life


----------



## Steff

katie u have mail x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh i feel low but my sugars are 12

i now seem to have upset another 'friend'

oh brilliant


----------



## am64

thanks for cheering me up im going to bed now Daughter just got back from seeing vampire weekend ??? now she home nice and safe i'll be able to sleep...see girls what us mums have to go through!!!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> thanks for cheering me up im going to bed now Daughter just got back from seeing vampire weekend ??? now she home nice and safe i'll be able to sleep...see girls what us mums have to go through!!!



yeah i kind of worried my mum this morning! she tried phoning at about 7.15 but i was on my way back so didnt pick up.  she was really worried i'd got drunk and fallen in the river on my way home from the pub, oops!! she even phoned her bf to ask him what to do and woke him up  I'll text her next time 

night night am xx


----------



## Steff

nighty nights xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i can't handle it when people turn things around and make me seem like the bad guy. I have just lost someone who i thought was a really good friend and all because of her belief that I 'treated her like s**t' because i hadn't spoken to on msn in a while. I went to london to meet up with her, I helped her through a stage of serious depression...and now she's trying to make out that I only ever spoke to her when i was depressed.

I am so upset at this. On the point of tears again. 

I thought she was a really good friend. Someone I could turn to. Of course I spoke to hera bout other stuff, that's what friends do. Friends are there for each other.

Turns out i was wrong.


----------



## katie

Have you said all this to her sam? sounds like you guys need to talk this through. I hope you work it out xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> Have you said all this to her sam? sounds like you guys need to talk this through. I hope you work it out xx



yup, we just spoke it out on msn. She lives in aus so its the only way we could have.

She turned everything around to make it seem like it was me being the bad guy. I blame her BPD. I said I was sorry for valuing her friendship enough to want to share the bad times with her, but in the end it was her that had stopped responding to emails etc etc.

She's now going on about it on twitter, about how she's 'a strong woman' and 'let the scars show i can come through the dark times'

i'm coming out as the bad guy in this, and i haven't done anything wrong 

We agreed that the best thing would be to not talk on anything - fb,msn, lj...


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh i'm feeling much better about things today. Having just read something that has made me realise I am so much better off without that person. Ha. Oh dear oh dear.

This has made me realise that some people are just...not very nice. You think you know them, yet they turn something around.

What gets me though, is when i went to see her in london, i got a text from a friend saying they were in the BM too would it be cool to meet up. I asked her if it was alright. She said yes. Now she's making out I didn't ask if it was ok, and now her opinion of me is oh so low, blah blah i treated her like c**p.

I'm better off without it.

I got my p45 and holiday pay from kfc today. ?65 out of nowhere


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all hows everyone xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Afternoon all hows everyone xx



Hey Steff - did the course go ahead?  How was it?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hey Steff - did the course go ahead?  How was it?



im just writing a thread now hun about it , but yer went ahead x


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hey Steff - did the course go ahead?  How was it?



Alright hun left a lil run down of what went on but suffice t say i learnt alot of new things , i didnt know before i walked in xxx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Alright hun left a lil run down of what went on but suffice t say i learnt alot of new things , i didnt know before i walked in xxx



That's really good.  Were they a nice friendly bunch of people?  Was there anyone you think you might keep in touch with, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> That's really good.  Were they a nice friendly bunch of people?  Was there anyone you think you might keep in touch with, or is it too early to tell?



I dnt think they is hun the oldest one up from me was a guy of 47 , there all very chatty and friendly mind you


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey, I have spent a fair amount of this, and I now have an UNBELIEVABLY tidy desk at work. Cause for celebration - trust me, this doesn't happen very often!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh bum, sugars are 17........


----------



## Steff

hiya bekki


----------



## am64

hi all off to cook pork and beans...be back in later xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all off to cook pork and beans...be back in later xx



MmMm pizza here 2night , home made like , catch you later cuz xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> hiya bekki



Hey Steff. Sorry I missed you


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff. Sorry I missed you



Its ok hun x are you alright ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, been a bit on the wonky side today. Flipping from 3's to 10's, and getting a bit angry with the huge choccy cookies being passed around the office. I decided to decline, since I was in the 10's, but somehow ended up being the one passing them round instead. Seems a bit perverted to me!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yeah, been a bit on the wonky side today. Flipping from 3's to 10's, and getting a bit angry with the huge choccy cookies being passed around the office. I decided to decline, since I was in the 10's, but somehow ended up being the one passing them round instead. Seems a bit perverted to me!



How bloody cruel, well i was 10 this morning and thats high for me lately , x but tested at 3 and was 6.1


----------



## SacredHeart

10's are annoying, as they're too high for comfort, but not high enough to get panicky over. 

6.1's not bad though!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> 10's are annoying, as they're too high for comfort, but not high enough to get panicky over.
> 
> 6.1's not bad though!



Yea the lady at my course said aim for single figures but touching ten is not to much to flap over.


----------



## Steff

Rachel you here????


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, you're absolutely right. I tend to get hard on myself, and get annoyed with anything over an 8, though. I'm determined to keep that 6% A1c


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, you're absolutely right. I tend to get hard on myself, and get annoyed with anything over an 8, though. I'm determined to keep that 6% A1c



Im due my next hbA next month, x 

you got any plans for wkend hun? x


----------



## SacredHeart

Sleep mostly! I'm absolutely shattered. I tend to go overly domestic on the weekends - it's my baking time 

I'm feeling all out of shape though, with DanceSport on Christmas hiatus (starts up again on Tuesday though, hooray) so I might have to get the Wii Fit out.

Yourself?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Sleep mostly! I'm absolutely shattered. I tend to go overly domestic on the weekends - it's my baking time
> 
> I'm feeling all out of shape though, with DanceSport on Christmas hiatus (starts up again on Tuesday though, hooray) so I might have to get the Wii Fit out.
> 
> Yourself?



Amazing things them wii fits , therea a one where you hula hoop that really knackers me lol

NO im birthday shopping for my nephew he is 18, i have no ideas as yet


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have to say, I am enjoying only having the pooter on for a little while at a time.

This afternoon whilst waiting for a landlord who never showed I have read loads and loads of my book, made cupcakes, tidied up, ordered an optimum exceed and battled with a hyper. Hurrah.

It's amazing isn't it, how weights can be lifted from shoulders when you get rid of the emotional vampires? Brilliant!


----------



## Steff

Toodle pip for now all going for 20 min lie down 

Laters x


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Amazing things them wii fits , therea a one where you hula hoop that really knackers me lol
> 
> NO im birthday shopping for my nephew he is 18, i have no ideas as yet



HMV vouchers if you get stumped! 



Steff2010 said:


> Toodle pip for now all going for 20 min lie down
> 
> Laters x



Enjoy!


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> I have to say, I am enjoying only having the pooter on for a little while at a time.
> 
> This afternoon whilst waiting for a landlord who never showed I have read loads and loads of my book, made cupcakes, tidied up, ordered an optimum exceed and battled with a hyper. Hurrah.
> 
> It's amazing isn't it, how weights can be lifted from shoulders when you get rid of the emotional vampires? Brilliant!



Glad you're feeling better today, Sam.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Glad you're feeling better today, Sam.



Booze all around *boogies*

right, back to my book


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I've got tomorrow off. Yippee. And next week off too. Yippee again.

I have sinned and bought a coffee iced madeira cake...... And some rich tea biccies.  Still unopened. 

Decisions... Do I go to Karaoke and do *Rubberband Girl* by KB or do I stay in and have a pepperoni passion pizza instead....?

And the cooker is still in bits.


----------



## Steff

wooo day off good one tez 


how r u xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got tomorrow off. Yippee. And next week off too. Yippee again.
> 
> I have sinned and bought a coffee iced madeira cake...... And some rich tea biccies.  Still unopened.
> 
> Decisions... Do I go to Karaoke and do *Rubberband Girl* by KB or do I stay in and have a pepperoni passion pizza instead....?
> 
> And the cooker is still in bits.



HURRAH! Pintage in southampton next week then? Make up for my parental units visiting this week 

stay in and have pizza. mmmmmmmm pizza


----------



## Steff

Falcon I hope  you had a better journey into work x


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got tomorrow off. Yippee. And next week off too. Yippee again.
> 
> I have sinned and bought a coffee iced madeira cake...... And some rich tea biccies.  Still unopened.
> 
> Decisions... Do I go to Karaoke and do *Rubberband Girl* by KB or do I stay in and have a pepperoni passion pizza instead....?
> 
> And the cooker is still in bits.



did you say peppppppppperonni pppppppasssssion????????

I am seriously drooling, no idea where our nearest pizzaria is need to find it, google here I come!


----------



## falcon123

falcon123 said:


> Just off to make my way to SPI.




Apart from the trek to SPI the journey was not to bad last night. Arrived back slightly late because a traction motor lost some powerlimiting speed and acceleration. All fine this morning but yet another variant of the temporary timetable


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> wooo day off good one tez
> 
> 
> how r u xx



I think I'm perking up a bit. Still feel really down a lot. My numbers are staying higher for longer after eating so I am dreading taking more tablets. 

The side effects from the Metformin pretty nasty for me. I seriously thought about biting the bullet and asking to go onto insulin, which means I would loose my bus driving license, if, my next HbA1c is higher than the last one.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I think I'm perking up a bit. Still feel really down a lot. My numbers are staying higher for longer after eating so I am dreading taking more tablets.
> 
> The side effects from the Metformin pretty nasty for me. I seriously thought about biting the bullet and asking to go onto insulin, which means I would loose my bus driving license, if, my next HbA1c is higher than the last one.



*massive hugs*

aw tez. Go see doctor man and get your bum onthe choo choo train. We'll go to the duke


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> HURRAH! Pintage in southampton next week then? Make up for my parental units visiting this week
> 
> stay in and have pizza. mmmmmmmm pizza



Pintage is definitely  on the to do list. 

Pizza is seriously tempting. Will have to grovel to the other half. And hide the cake.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I think I'm perking up a bit. Still feel really down a lot. My numbers are staying higher for longer after eating so I am dreading taking more tablets.
> 
> The side effects from the Metformin pretty nasty for me. I seriously thought about biting the bullet and asking to go onto insulin, which means I would loose my bus driving license, if, my next HbA1c is higher than the last one.



Thats a major desicion only you can make tez, i know you will make the best choice to suit you xx


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> Apart from the trek to SPI the journey was not to bad last night. Arrived back slightly late because a traction motor lost some powerlimiting speed and acceleration. All fine this morning but yet another variant of the temporary timetable





Glad you made it home thoug falc x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Pintage is definitely  on the to do list.
> 
> Pizza is seriously tempting. Will have to grovel to the other half. And hide the cake.



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. pubpubpub

i made some lovely cupcakes today. Mmmmm. I might be nice and save you one tez


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. pubpubpub
> 
> i made some lovely cupcakes today. Mmmmm. I might be nice and save you one tez



Oh yes please. I haven;t made cake for years. I'll have to sniff around recipes section for a T2 friendly one.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Oh yes please. I haven;t made cake for years. I'll have to sniff around recipes section for a T2 friendly one.



i have a big diabetic cookbook that has recipes for muffins in. Chocolate and banana and by god they look good.

the ones i made are just normal cupcakes. And tbh they dont do much for my bgs at all. The other day I injeced 2u for one and i crashed 

wondering what to bolus for my korma tonight


----------



## Steff

Right away to carb count this pizza , im trying this out for the FIRST time hope I dont mess up


----------



## rossi_mac

Woopieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I was just about to give up! but the fifth pizza place I phoned do deliver to us!!!!!!!!! Now need to persuade wifey thats the way to go


----------



## Viki

Hi all - brief stop in the virtual pub tonight as im off to my mums for some free food and wine!!

 ITS FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Enjoy it Viki, warming the wine by the fire right now, but need to do a quick pick up the wife drive so holding off for a while!! I'm sure she does it on purpose

Hope Pizza is good Steff, I fancy one now too with you and Tez talking about them!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

dinner done, mmmm. Trying a split with the ole novorapid. Ended up having to rush to the shop to get korma sauce, forgot to get some when we went shopping. Oopsies 

plan for this evening? Not a damn lot. Might do some writing, maybe try and catch up with d365. I'm so behind on it its unreal  Maybe do a blog post. Maybe. I've got bugger all to talk about though, so might leave it a while.

Washing up calls again, as does laundry. Boo.


----------



## SacredHeart

I'll blog if you do, Sam!


----------



## Steff

Hi all had pizza but failed carbs


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> i have a big diabetic cookbook that has recipes for muffins in. Chocolate and banana and by god they look good.
> 
> the ones i made are just normal cupcakes. And tbh they dont do much for my bgs at all. The other day I injeced 2u for one and i crashed
> 
> wondering what to bolus for my korma tonight



Talking about curry that's what we've got. I lost the vote on the peperoni passion. Too many carbs. If I had one slice that would be my ration for the whole day. Grr... So it'll me a Tesco chicken tikka and (2 spoons of) rice,  (half a) naan, bombay potato.



salmonpuff said:


> dinner done, mmmm. Trying a split with the ole novorapid. Ended up having to rush to the shop to get korma sauce, forgot to get some when we went shopping. Oopsies
> 
> plan for this evening? Not a damn lot. Might do some writing, maybe try and catch up with d365. I'm so behind on it its unreal  Maybe do a blog post. Maybe. I've got bugger all to talk about though, so might leave it a while.
> 
> Washing up calls again, as does laundry. Boo.



My plan for later is to watch the new Pelham 123 film.

Can't you train Matty to do the domestic side of things like washing up and laundry?


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Hi all had pizza but failed carbs



Well, you tried, at least! There's always next time


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Hi all had pizza but failed carbs



In what way did you fail carbs Steff? 

Having problems working it out?

Tell us what you had and we could have a go at figuring it out for you. 

For example was it home made or shop or take away and what was on it?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Can't you train Matty to do the domestic side of things like washing up and laundry?



oh he's housetrained, but i thought i'd give him a bit of a rest 




			
				SacredHeart said:
			
		

> I'll blog if you do, Sam!



blog blog blog. I dunno what to talk about though


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> In what way did you fail carbs Steff?
> 
> Having problems working it out?
> 
> Tell us what you had and we could have a go at figuring it out for you.
> 
> For example was it home made or shop or take away and what was on it?



Ty Tez it was home made with red peppers, red onion, ham and pepperoni on it , yeah i aint good with figures get them all muddled up if you could give me hand with it id appreiciate it


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> oh he's housetrained, but i thought i'd give him a bit of a rest
> 
> 
> Ahhh... You're too kind.
> 
> blog blog blog. I dunno what to talk about though



Too much insulin in your fridge? The dark art of bolus for pizza?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Too much insulin in your fridge? The dark art of bolus for pizza?



oooooooooooooo brill ideas  i had a go at showing off my manky fingertips yesterday


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Ty Tez it was home made with red peppers, red onion, ham and pepperoni on it , yeah i aint good with figures get them all muddled up if you could give me hand with it id appreiciate it



Can you tell us exactly what you used?

We would need to know the weight of the ingredients. 

If you used a ready made base then perhaps the packet would have the carbs on the packet. 

If not, what was the weight of the dough. Was it wholemeal or white flour?

I've got the Collins Gem book with carbs in it so once I know what the ingredients are I can look them up for you.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Can you tell us exactly what you used?
> 
> We would need to know the weight of the ingredients.
> 
> If you used a ready made base then perhaps the packet would have the carbs on the packet.
> 
> If not, what was the weight of the dough. Was it wholemeal or white flour?
> 
> I've got the Collins Gem book with carbs in it so once I know what the ingredients are I can look them up for you.



oooh my god i know it was just white dough thats it, im sorry the packet has gone down the road in a black bag for dustman.gawd i really am a virgin


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> oooooooooooooo brill ideas  i had a go at showing off my manky fingertips yesterday



I saw your fingertips. Ouch. I always wash my hands in very warm water or dry them under the hot air dryer before stabbing myself. I had a 5.6 before lunch today.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> oooh my god i know it was just white dough thats it, im sorry the packet has gone down the road in a black bag for dustman.gawd i really am a virgin



Don't worry about it Steff. What was the make? I could look it up online.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

google adsense will be up on the ole blog soon. Coolness.

I'm gunna look into getting a dot com address in the next few weeks too. A cheap one would be good.

still thinking of what to write about. Nothing exciting has happened recently...hmmmm

I really should get on and do another one for shoot up too...butagain, waiting for the excitement to start again. I'm sure that'll happen when I get my optimum exceed  I might have to review it.

Ooooo must remember to phone bayer about the contour usb on monday


----------



## Tezzz

I'm going to light the cauldron to heat up the curry, so might not be back till the morning. 

In the meantime Steff, have a guess of the weight of the dough and the other ingredients so we can look them up.


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> google adsense will be up on the ole blog soon. Coolness.
> 
> I'm gunna look into getting a dot com address in the next few weeks too. A cheap one would be good.



Hold on till I see you for pintage. I can get you a cheap domain and *possibly* free hosting.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Hold on till I see you for pintage. I can get you a cheap domain and *possibly* free hosting.



ooooooooooh that would be faaaaab  thanks tez. I shall await with baited breath!!!

Thinking of changing the layout of it too, to something 3 columesque. More space for fun stuff and would look a littke more pro!

I AM 5.7 AFTER CURRY, and on 8 units. Buuuuuuuuuut it was long grain rice so i imagine i won't stay that way for much longer. Hmmm


----------



## SacredHeart

Sam, do you want to do a guest blog on mine sometime soon?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Sam, do you want to do a guest blog on mine sometime soon?



ooooooooooooooooooh that would be fun  you could do one on mine too 

hurrah guest bloggers


----------



## SacredHeart

You've got a deal!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> You've got a deal!



HURRAH *boogies*

now then, i'm trying to decide on a new theme...but I don't want to til i get my adsense stuff sorted....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> HURRAH *boogies*
> 
> now then, i'm trying to decide on a new theme...but I don't want to til i get my adsense stuff sorted....hmmmmmmmmm



I've had adsense on my blog for months - 4,750 pageloads and 19 clicks...don't think I'll be retiring any time soon


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i#ve just ahd to file an abuse report with livejournal. She has personally names me in her blog, which is viewable to the public,

I am seriusly unimpressed


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm feeling good people! 

Happy days, 

I think the wine has hit me direct, pizza on way yay!!!!  

Hope you all groovy

And if you're out late remember to phone your mother/parent to tell them your safe and well  or at least lie and send them a text if you can't speak very well!!


----------



## Steff

21.3g per slice Tez ive sussed it cheers


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Rachel you here????



Hello!!!  Had a bit better day today, only 2 hypos but at 16.8 about 2 hours after lunch.  I think I  cut back a bit too much


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hello!!!  Had a bit better day today, only 2 hypos but at 16.8 about 2 hours after lunch.  I think I  cut back a bit too much



Sorry hun just wanted to mention are you in scotland?? theres a meet thread going on at mo , xx glad day was slightly betetr xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> 21.3g per slice Tez ive sussed it cheers



that's very precise Steff, cheers I'll have to jack up quite a lot with our super size on the way! 

Hey Rachel glad things are going well/better


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> that's very precise Steff, cheers I'll have to jack up quite a lot with our super size on the way!
> 
> Hey Rachel glad things are going well/better



LOL precision is the key 

Hows the ring looking Rossi


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Sorry hun just wanted to mention are you in scotland?? theres a meet thread going on at mo , xx glad day was slightly betetr xx



Yeah - I am in Edinburgh.  
How was the pizza?  
We had fish and chips - oops.  I weighed the chips and did not eat the batter so in theory it should be ok


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Yeah - I am in Edinburgh.
> How was the pizza?
> We had fish and chips - oops.  I weighed the chips and did not eat the batter so in theory it should be ok



I think its the 23rd or 25th one of them dates of jan hun the meet 

yes it was ok i aint one who has bother with it like many others so thats good thing


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> LOL precision is the key
> 
> Hows the ring looking Rossi



funny you ask, I just looked at it, haven't for days, well at least it's still on!! It's still toooooo shiny!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> funny you ask, I just looked at it, haven't for days, well at least it's still on!! It's still toooooo shiny!



Get your hands in that garden of yours that will soon change that


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> I think its the 23rd or 25th one of them dates of jan hun the meet
> 
> yes it was ok i aint one who has bother with it like many others so thats good thing



There is a shootuporputup meet on the 13th Feb as well.  You diabetics will be taking over my social life.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm so angry itd unbelievable


----------



## SacredHeart

*HUGS*

Well done on reporting her.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> There is a shootuporputup meet on the 13th Feb as well.  You diabetics will be taking over my social life.



PMSL not a bad thing surely


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> i'm so angry itd unbelievable



That's really crap.  Have you asked for the post to be taken down?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> That's really crap.  Have you asked for the post to be taken down?



i've filed an abuse report with LJ. It's all i can do...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

changed my theme. Whadya think guys?


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> 21.3g per slice Tez ive sussed it cheers



Well done Steff!


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> That's really crap.  Have you asked for the post to be taken down?





brightontez said:


> Well done Steff!



Ty I got there in end hun x


----------



## Tezzz

I'm having a Baileys on ice and a cuddle on the sofa, laters all!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'm having a Baileys on ice and a cuddle on the sofa, laters all!



Laters Tez hun xx


----------



## rachelha

Sam - like the post.  Your fingers do look sore, it reminds me of a photo I took a while back

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/182/433662258_babc90f33f_m.jpg


----------



## SacredHeart

It's nice Sam, very clean looking


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i spring cleaned 

urgh the fingers. What's wierd is they don't really hurt. I barely bleed out of them anymore...


----------



## SacredHeart

New blog post up!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> New blog post up!



hurrah. I need to write something really...


----------



## SacredHeart

Well that was the deal


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Well that was the deal



I'm on it

The magical fridge


----------



## SacredHeart

Magical fridge? Awesome! Bet it doesn't pick up police radio like my tv, though? Does it sing? I want it to sing!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Magical fridge? Awesome! Bet it doesn't pick up police radio like my tv, though? Does it sing? I want it to sing!



I shall make it sing


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....Sam's Fridge!: The Musical! 

I was wondering what I should turn my hand to next.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm....Sam's Fridge!: The Musical!
> 
> I was wondering what I should turn my hand to next.



THAT WOULD BE AMAZING!


----------



## SacredHeart

Lol....I haven't written any music in a while, but I suppose I could give it a go


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

do do do i am the magical fridge of joy, i like insulin soooo muuuccchhhhh

or something


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

it's done


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> do do do i am the magical fridge of joy, i like insulin soooo muuuccchhhhh
> 
> or something



That reminds me of a record by The Goodies.

Do, Do, Do, The funky gibbon,
We are here to show you how.....

Youtube link: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaFqNSLu6U4

*On that bonkers note I'm off to bedski to cuddle the other half.... Night all.


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Lol....I haven't written any music in a while, but I suppose I could give it a go



'Ello ello ello

I've been thinking for sometime now to write a song for next years christmas chart numer 1!! You gotta aim high, I'm begining to put some phrases/thoughts/lyrics together, in my head, soon to get a pad to put them down. Never been much of a musician, although always wanted to tickle the ivory, you could do the score???

Or how about a Jazz number AM can your men do un improvised numbers??

I doubt this will get off the ground but hell I'm tempted!!

Rossi (I think)


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. I could give it a bash, Rossi!


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> lol. I could give it a bash, Rossi!



I could play the triangle....


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> lol. I could give it a bash, Rossi!



I'll get jotting and give you a shout later, if it's not by july you give me a shout!!

I am being vaguely serious honestly.


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I could play the triangle....



percussions are hugely under-rated


----------



## Steff

Evenin all just playing poker online very annoying


----------



## SacredHeart

Nothing like a good egg shaker!


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Nothing like a good egg shaker!



and the spoons, oooh and I'm a lover of the harmonica, haven't mastered it yet!! I tried one summer drove people mad!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> Evenin all just playing poker online very annoying



always been tempted but afraid of getting hooked, you win much? not loose too much?


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> always been tempted but afraid of getting hooked, you win much? not loose too much?



just playing pretendy lol


----------



## SacredHeart

I love a game of texas hold 'em, me.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

is it bed time yet?


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> is it bed time yet?



Yup im just heading there

nighty night ladies and gents xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Night Steff!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Night Steff!



Nighty night sleep well B xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

night steff xx


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Steff2010 said:


> Yup im just heading there
> 
> nighty night ladies and gents xxxx



me too.

sweet dreams  

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

night girls, I've still got some wine left so I'll be here a bit longer!


----------



## litto-miss-loz

rossi_mac said:


> night girls, I've still got some wine left so I'll be here a bit longer!



haha what u like with your booze 

enjoy


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, I'm eyeing up a bottle of ginger cream


----------



## rossi_mac

Paul Merton is on the telly, he's looks like he's getting on a bit

BUT

he's in a bath of beer with bubbles and drinking beer, can I go there??


----------



## rossi_mac

it's channel five put it on it's hilarious!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> it's channel five put it on it's hilarious!



Gah! Just missed it! Haven't got used to the fact that I can get C5 on my new telly!


----------



## rossi_mac

thr33 in a row I must be dwunk! 

Trainspotting is on on Film4 bloody ACE film


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> Gah! Just missed it! Haven't got used to the fact that I can get C5 on my new telly!



it was hilarious try catching it on channel 5  internet site!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> thr33 in a row I must be dwunk!
> 
> Trainspotting is on on Film4 bloody ACE film



Missed the first hour - will watch Sly in Judge Dredd (should've been my Uncle Clint's role)


----------



## rossi_mac

caught that the other week/month/day?? still very good!!

seriously catch that paul merton in europe that was on just now you of all would love the bath he had!!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Good morning all xx



Morning Steff.

It's pi$$ing down with rain here. Shopping has been cancelled, gonna have to either drink black coffee or black tea...

How's Newcastle?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff.
> 
> It's pi$$ing down with rain here. Shopping has been cancelled, gonna have to either drink black coffee or black tea...
> 
> How's Newcastle?



Morning Tez same here hunm really heavy rain at minute xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning guys, just laid down the law with the landlord. He texted me a minute ago saying there was a viewing her at '2-3ish' and i was all like 'wheres the 24 hours notice?' frikken muppet.

Its persisting it down here too. I did want to go to the park with my camera, i want some of the cenotaph as I'm having arty ideas. That has been postponed.

Still waiting on job callbacks


----------



## Steff

hi sam looks like no where has escaped the rain then , glad u got tough with that dam landlord hun sound slike he need it X


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> morning guys, just laid down the law with the landlord. He texted me a minute ago saying there was a viewing her at '2-3ish' and i was all like 'wheres the 24 hours notice?' frikken muppet.
> 
> Its persisting it down here too. I did want to go to the park with my camera, i want some of the cenotaph as I'm having arty ideas. That has been postponed.
> 
> Still waiting on job callbacks



So you're definitely leaving then. Any ideas where to yet Sam?

Rain has eased off. Shot out and got a pinta without getting too wet.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> So you're definitely leaving then. Any ideas where to yet Sam?
> 
> Rain has eased off. Shot out and got a pinta without getting too wet.



not a scooby doo yet. We were discussing it last night but we're both afraid of going somewhere and then finding the same issues with employment. I'd love to get out of hampshire personally and just go somewhere new. But alas, time, money and transport is still an issue (especially as i can't count on my parentals to help again...). 

We;ve got 4 1/2 weeks to find somewhere. Why do we always leave it to the last minute 

I'm still thinking bournemouth, mainly for the pump clinic. no idea what employment is like there though

cor blimey, just felt as if someone stabbed a knitting needle through my big toe *glares at the feets* behave feets you nasty things. Not bad though, first random pain in a week or 2


----------



## Steff

Gotta get some shopping beofre W , so will risk it for a bisscuite 


Laters all xx


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> not a scooby doo yet. We were discussing it last night but we're both afraid of going somewhere and then finding the same issues with employment. I'd love to get out of hampshire personally and just go somewhere new. But alas, time, money and transport is still an issue (especially as i can't count on my parentals to help again...).
> 
> We;ve got 4 1/2 weeks to find somewhere. Why do we always leave it to the last minute
> 
> I'm still thinking bournemouth, mainly for the pump clinic. no idea what employment is like there though
> 
> cor blimey, just felt as if someone stabbed a knitting needle through my big toe *glares at the feets* behave feets you nasty things. Not bad though, first random pain in a week or 2



Have you thought about getting some of the Bournemouth local papers or visiting the job centre there?

Have you thought about staying in Soton and travelling to Bournemouth for the pump clinic?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Have you thought about getting some of the Bournemouth local papers or visiting the job centre there?
> 
> Have you thought about staying in Soton and travelling to Bournemouth for the pump clinic?



don't wanna stay in soton  both of us have agreed that unless something pops up to keep us here, we're gunna move out of the city


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Gotta get some shopping beofre W , so will risk it for a bisscuite
> 
> 
> Laters all xx



Chocolate I hope.


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> don't wanna stay in soton  both of us have agreed that unless something pops up to keep us here, we're gunna move out of the city



Have you and Matt tried the airport?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Have you and Matt tried the airport?



to escape?


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> to escape?



Can you get flights to Bournemouth from Southampton then Sam?

I was thinking more about that horrible word that begins with *W*.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Can you get flights to Bournemouth from Southampton then Sam?
> 
> I was thinking more about that horrible word that begins with *W*.



ooooooooh that? Do you know I hadn't even thought about it. How would I find out? Would they have a website?


----------



## Tezzz

I did a google for southampton+airport+job and got lots of hits.

Worth a go.

Also what about that big shopping mall...? Print out some CVs, wear some interview clothes and ask in every shop.

Have you tried the Council?

Also have you registered with any employment agencies?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I did a google for southampton+airport+job and got lots of hits.
> 
> Worth a go.
> 
> Also what about that big shopping mall...? Print out some CVs, wear some interview clothes and ask in every shop.
> 
> Have you tried the Council?



west quay is a big failure for jobs at the moment. I went every day last week and theres bugger all going. Still waiting on eharing from pizza hut there too.

I'm on the books for the councils temp agency, hopefully get a call from them next week as I aced their little typing test thing.


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> west quay is a big failure for jobs at the moment. I went every day last week and theres bugger all going. Still waiting on eharing from pizza hut there too.
> 
> I'm on the books for the councils temp agency, hopefully get a call from them next week as I aced their little typing test thing.



I had a look at the BAA web site. There's a careers page.

Try the airlines that fly out of Soton for careers pages.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning/afternoon all.

Horribly grey and rainy outside. Hmm...I think I might stay in! 

How are we all?


----------



## Northerner

Hi Becky, pretty miserable here too! Just got soaked going to the shops


----------



## am64

morning folks....ummmm had a party with a bottle of scotch last night and i woke up at 3am in the armchair...coffeeeeeeee


----------



## SacredHeart

Northerner said:


> Hi Becky, pretty miserable here too! Just got soaked going to the shops



Aww, that sucks, Northe. 



am64 said:


> morning folks....ummmm had a party with a bottle of scotch last night and i woke up at 3am in the armchair...coffeeeeeeee



Ah, where did the hours go?


----------



## am64

in lallaaalaaaa land!


----------



## HelenP

It's been tipping down here in Surrey all morning too!

I have my first job of the new year tonight, looking forward to the peace and quiet and Sky TV !! :-D

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i just madethe mistake of telling my landlord i was out of a job. Oops. Nevermind, not alot he can do about it now right.

He's been nice enough to offer to show us a few flats in southampton though, all we have to go is give him a call if we decide we want to stay in the area.


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm enjoying some quality time with my guitar


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh bum, adsense won't work on my blog grrrr


----------



## SacredHeart

Well, that's just annoying!


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> morning folks....ummmm had a party with a bottle of scotch last night and i woke up at 3am in the armchair...coffeeeeeeee



proud of ya!!

and jealous!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh whats wrong with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?

i have no motivation to do ANYTHING, I'm really teary. Trying to look at flats but I just can't be bothered


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> I'm enjoying some quality time with my guitar



I wish I could play the guitar Becky.



salmonpuff said:


> urgh whats wrong with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
> 
> i have no motivation to do ANYTHING, I'm really teary. Trying to look at flats but I just can't be bothered



Sorry to hear that Sam. Perhaps your landlord has a better place to rent - at least you won't have the hassle of getting a deposit.


----------



## SacredHeart

Well I'm not amazing at it, so you wouldn't be that far behind me if you started today!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear that Sam. Perhaps your landlord has a better place to rent - at least you won't have the hassle of getting a deposit.



I think on monday I'm gunna phone him and ask if it would be possible. I really don't think we have the financial revenue to move away properly, and at least if we stay with this landlord we  won't have to pay out another deposit and can negotiate with price and stuff. Now that we're both on the books for the temp agency as well...

Urgh, the situation with this online person is just getting worse and worse


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Well I'm not amazing at it, so you wouldn't be that far behind me if you started today!



What flavour do you play? Acoustic, electric or bass?

I've always wanted to be  able to play the into to *The Boxer* by Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## SacredHeart

I play an acoustic. She's beauuuuuuuuuutiful. I love her 

Just looked at the chords for The Boxer. They're not that difficult actually!


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> I play an acoustic. She's beauuuuuuuuuutiful. I love her
> 
> Just looked at the chords for The Boxer. They're not that difficult actually!



That's good. It was the intro that sounds very difficult. 

Gotta go at 6pm - church. 

Laters


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyones well, away to mates for a drink 2night her dad is over from new zealand xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening Steff! Hope you have fun!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Evening Steff! Hope you have fun!



Thanks laters all


----------



## Steff

Nighty night 



x


----------



## twinnie

evening all i have the usual lol


----------



## SacredHeart

quiet in here tonight!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i have no idea what to do with myself today. Matt's still in bed as he was up half the night having ashtma issues and wouldn't let me go downstairs and help him. I *could* finish reading my book or I *could* do a bit of housework. Or I could just laze around playing video games. Hmmmm.


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

Just woken up from a night out! No untoward effects bar slightly high bloods and traces of ketones. No headache or dehydration which is excellent. Overall, a bloody good night.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just woken up from a night out! No untoward effects bar slightly high bloods and traces of ketones. No headache or dehydration which is excellent. Overall, a bloody good night.
> 
> Tom



i want a night out 

Tom, come to southampton and entertain me. IM BORED!


----------



## SacredHeart

Sam, you COULD wait for me to get out of the shower, and we could pick up the conversation from the other night on MSN?  There's hours of fun to be had there


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Sam, you COULD wait for me to get out of the shower, and we could pick up the conversation from the other night on MSN?  There's hours of fun to be had there



THIS

IS

A

GOOD

PLAN


----------



## SacredHeart

Be with you shortly then!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cor me parentals are at the snooker final today. Gunna be watching out for them


----------



## Freddie99

Ah ketones are shifted! Took a few hours and alot of water and insulin but all is well!

Tom


----------



## am64

evening all wow i got out of the area for the first time in AGES..drove to Oxford and the sky was gloriouly sunny ...saw my besty friend who ive known for donkeys years ...kids similar age and all ! she has terrible psoriasis on her hands and feet poor thing ...but chillin with a cider and feelinf just fine!


----------



## Steff

good to hear tom

i had pear feeling in my gob all afters


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> good to hear tom
> 
> i had *pear feeling* in my gob all afters



Nope.  I'm beaten.  Been trying to work out what tht means, but can't quite get there...................... 

xx


----------



## HelenP

I'm a bit peeved - have to drive son to Wimbledon at 7.0 pm, won't be back til probs about quarter to 8, so will miss most of Dancing on Ice.  Yes, my life is sooooo boring at the moment, the highlights are TV shows! 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

is it wrong and morbid that I'm reading up on *vlad the impaler*? I've just read *the historian by elizabeth kostava*, which is about how the real vlad the impaler became undead. Fiction of course, but its written so well with the hisorical aspect that I really want to do some proper research into Mr Drakulya/Tepes/Impaler


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> is it wrong and morbid that I'm reading up on *vlad the impaler*? I've just read *the historian by elizabeth kostava*, which is about how the real vlad the impaler became undead. Fiction of course, but its written so well with the hisorical aspect that I really want to do some proper research into Mr Drakulya/Tepes/Impaler



you should read 'the criminal history of mankind'  colin wilson, sounds like your type of thing ...my stpson who loves all his WOW and Final Fantasy japanese cartoons etc etc  and just loved the CHM !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> you should read 'the criminal history of mankind'  colin wilson, sounds like your type of thing ...my stpson who loves all his WOW and Final Fantasy japanese cartoons etc etc  and just loved the CHM !!



i definitely want to look into the history and life of Vlad. Its wierd I know, and probably wrong, but the man behind Dracula seems awesome. A bit of academic researcgh is something I really fancy doing right now

You know his name Drakul, comes from the romanian name for Dragon? And also means Devil. All throughout his life he was known as a son of the devil for what he did to people. AND he was part of the order of the dragon, a sort of knighthood to fight the 'infidels' from the Ottoman Empire who were trying to completely quash christianity


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Nope.  I'm beaten.  Been trying to work out what tht means, but can't quite get there......................
> 
> xx



PMSLLL sorry helen to confuse you i meant pear drop taste


----------



## Steff

Right heading to watch bit of a film,if i get into it i might break habit of a lifetime and watch it all 


Laters


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i definitely want to look into the history and life of Vlad. Its wierd I know, and probably wrong, but the man behind Dracula seems awesome. A bit of academic researcgh is something I really fancy doing right now
> 
> You know his name Drakul, comes from the romanian name for Dragon? And also means Devil. All throughout his life he was known as a son of the devil for what he did to people. AND he was part of the order of the dragon, a sort of knighthood to fight the 'infidels' from the Ottoman Empire who were trying to completely quash christianity



the devil only exsits if you believe in it....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> the devil only exsits if you believe in it....



I'm totally looking into him. He was a PSYCHO. King of Wallachia, but a psycho nonetheless. And the psycho's make the most colourful people to research

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_III_the_Impaler


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all. 

Tonight's activities have involved baking biscuits again, with refined chocolate drizzling technique, and knackering myself further out by having a huge cry, in which my inner child finally got out, and pulled the whole 'it's not FAIR, I don't want to do this anymore' routine. I let her cry for a bit, and then let the grown-up take over. *sigh*


----------



## Steff

AWWWWWWWWWWW bekki lol, you made it here tonight tho , company for me haha xx


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Tonight's activities have involved baking biscuits again, with refined chocolate drizzling technique, and knackering myself further out by having a huge cry, in which my inner child finally got out, and pulled the whole 'it's not FAIR, I don't want to do this anymore' routine. I let her cry for a bit, and then let the grown-up take over. *sigh*



well done SC my inner child just eats the biccies and goes to sleep xxx


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I'm totally looking into him. He was a PSYCHO. King of Wallachia, but a psycho nonetheless. And the psycho's make the most colourful people to research
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_III_the_Impaler



you have so got to read the criminal history of mankind stpson says there is a whole bit all about him.....and all the others  get down that library sam!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Anyone want one of these biscuits then?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_wXofwtaeYkw/S1Dc5EGogII/AAAAAAAAACg/gghtb3bzW3c/s320/DSC00150.JPG

Those are the last ones


----------



## HelenP

Looks like I've wandered into this thread at JUST the right time!  YUM YUM, they look delicious!!

xx


----------



## Steff

bk in bit need a shower xx


----------



## SacredHeart

HelenP said:


> Looks like I've wandered into this thread at JUST the right time!  YUM YUM, they look delicious!!
> 
> xx



Thanks Helen 



Steff2010 said:


> bk in bit need a shower xx



Wow, I like your new avatar, Steff!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks Helen
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I like your new avatar, Steff!



Thanks i got thing at mo with red and pink flowers.


----------



## SacredHeart

I love those kind of flowers


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I love those kind of flowers



Iv'e been buying a bunch every Friday from Morrisons, they drive o/h potty but hay ho x


----------



## SacredHeart

I love having fresh flowers around the place. I went through a spell of buying some every week, but had to cut back on that sadly


----------



## am64

night all xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> night all xxx



Sorry am been away playing poker catch you 2morrow 



sleep well xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all.

Have just put the pooter on.

Better wake up the other half and take them to bed.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Have just put the pooter on.
> 
> Better wake up the other half and take them to bed.



Hi Tez evening how are you ? are you stopping for abit x


----------



## Tezzz

I could have a Baileys with you... Plenty of ice barman please.

Got the footy on the telly. 

How's the carb counting going?


----------



## SacredHeart

Right, bedtime for me. 

Night all! xx


----------



## Tezzz

Goodnight Becky.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I could have a Baileys with you... Plenty of ice barman please.
> 
> Got the footy on the telly.
> 
> How's the carb counting going?



I have the footy on as well, 

Seems to be hit and miss with me at the minute i have seen some good books online , and in the 3rd week of my course the session is about carbs and carb counting.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Right, bedtime for me.
> 
> Night all! xx



Sleep well becky 

nights xx


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> I have the footy on as well,
> 
> Seems to be hit and miss with me at the minute i have seen some good books online , and in the 3rd week of my course the session is about carbs and carb counting.



Have you got the collins gem carb counting pocket  book. Small enough to fit in a handbag. It's got loads of carb values in it. Under a fiver from amazon.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Have you got the collins gem carb counting pocket  book. Small enough to fit in a handbag. It's got loads of carb values in it. Under a fiver from amazon.



I have no reading material as yet, i only started carb counting Friday, ty for tip off on book though thats going in my jotter x


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> I have no reading material as yet, i only started carb counting Friday, ty for tip off on book though thats going in my jotter x



That book is a little gold mine Steff. 

The beauty is it's divided into sections so you can compare carbs on lots of similar foods... and choose the lowest numbers or smaller portions.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> That book is a little gold mine Steff.
> 
> The beauty is it's divided into sections so you can compare carbs on lots of similar foods... and choose the lowest numbers or smaller portions.



Sounds good i got a big book on my course Friday and as i said we cover carbs in week 3 and it has a huge list of foods and the carb content (well it's a start) LOL x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i need a very large drink please


----------



## Steff

Right im heading off to my bed , Sam, Tez is here on baileys he will serve ya lol


Nights guys xxxx


----------



## Tezzz

Have a look at www.amazon.co.uk and put *collins gem carb* in the search box.


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> i need a very large drink please



A gallon of Baileys coming up. Bucket or pint glass?


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to bed, the other half has now decided they are wanting to go to bed. Goodnight Sam.


----------



## Steff

Cheers for link up Tez shall look tomorrow 2 tired  now 


nights x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I'm off to bed, the other half has now decided they are wanting to go to bed. Goodnight Sam.



i'll take the bucket 

night night


----------



## twinnie

morning i will have a large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## am64

for the first time since ooooh september i have got the house to myself for the whole day !!!!!!


----------



## Steff

WOOO party time we can make coleslaw together am hehehe xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. I tell you, it's practically tropical here in comparison to last week!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> WOOO party time we can make coleslaw together am hehehe xxxx



yummy mummy xx no im looking for birthday pressie for youngest...he'll be 16 on friday!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yummy mummy xx no im looking for birthday pressie for youngest...he'll be 16 on friday!



Aww oooohhh big 16 hun i got nephews in April he will be 18 I have no idea what im guna get him like lol.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all, just up. Off to town ina bit to escape strangers in my home. Hurrah.


----------



## am64

morning sam have fun in town !


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> morning all, just up. Off to town ina bit to escape strangers in my home. Hurrah.



Why not buy yourself that 2010 diary, Sam? Cross one off the list!


----------



## Steff

good morning girls xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff  How're you doing this morning?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff  How're you doing this morning?



Good ty im checking out Amazon im after that carb book Tez reccommended, are you ok?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad this morning. Woke up feeling a lot more positive, which is good.

I'm guessing that's the Collins Gem carb counter? On the whole, it's a pretty good book. I've got a copy in my handbag, actually


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not too bad this morning. Woke up feeling a lot more positive, which is good.
> 
> I'm guessing that's the Collins Gem carb counter? On the whole, it's a pretty good book. I've got a copy in my handbag, actually



Good im pleased your feeling perky, thats the one yeah i think loads of you have it , advantages of course are it will fit in my handbag .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Why not buy yourself that 2010 diary, Sam? Cross one off the list!



ah, beat you to it  got a cheap one from amazon at the expense of my old uni  hurrah for left over vouchers 

urgh, scary hypo at 2am this morning after a huge giggle fest. 1.6. I said to matt i wasn't feeling very well and after another half hour checked and found that. Cue panic. I only noticed shakes after eating though. Wierd

right, a quick whip around of the flat before the strangers arrive


----------



## SacredHeart

Well, write some dates in it, and that's one off the list! 

I often find that with real lows. I'll not start shaking until I've picked up a bit. I do know why that is, but it's a bit technical for first thing on a Monday! 

Well, if you're cleaning, then you're half way to one of your twice week cleaning sessions? That's half of one off the list too!


----------



## Steff

Right i gotta get going Im heading to town im after some new bedding and i want to get nephew a pressie if i get in early then its one less thing to stress over.



Laters xxx


----------



## Steff

Hi all

Tez I been on Amazon and ordered the book


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tez I been on Amazon and ordered the book



That book is a little goldmine of information.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> That book is a little goldmine of information.



Thanks , right well 2night we have yorkie and pork slices with gravy, can i get away with oxo gravy do you think or should i make my own?


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Thanks , right well 2night we have yorkie and pork slices with gravy, can i get away with oxo gravy do you think or should i make my own?



I'd have thought so, I don't have a lot of gravy on my dinner.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'd have thought so, I don't have a lot of gravy on my dinner.



Nor me it is probs less then 3 tablespoons or less just like i wee bit.


Back later im currently pruning some flowers in the back yard lol


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Nor me it is probs less then 3 tablespoons or less just like i wee bit.
> 
> 
> Back later im currently pruning some flowers in the back yard lol



I don't think 3 tablespoons is enough to worry about personally. 2 or 3 grammes of carbs at a complete guess.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

unimpressed. despite a through tidy up this morning, just before i toddled off to the docs tje landlord was back round and ghave us a checklist. Apparently he can't shift this place and is blaming us. He said we've got way too much stuff and prospective tenants can't see past it  and then he wondered why i demanded more storage space.

Apparently we're not allowed to have our clothes drying rack out if people are coming to view. Apparently the shitty windows that leak are our priority (er...no). Basically he wants us to hide all of our stuff whenver someone comes to view despite the fact this place is almost spick and span and shiny. 

I;ve just reblitzed upstairs. I'm about to start down here. I've had to hide away all my medication/needles and whatnot too.  

I will be baking a cake and making a total mess of the kitchen when they come around later, i can guarantee you of THAT (mainly cuz i picked up a cheap set of sandwich tins from asda today as a treat )


----------



## SacredHeart

Mmmm....cake. Cake is good.

However, maybe double check your contract, and see whose responsibility things like the windows are. Also I bet it says that he has to give you 24 hours before entering the property, which you've said he hasn't been doing.

Just a thought.


----------



## Steff

Gawd wat a pig that landlord is, fancy having to hide your needles hun, you go for it with the cake make the biggest baddest mess you can, misearble sod he is


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Mmmm....cake. Cake is good.
> 
> However, maybe double check your contract, and see whose responsibility things like the windows are. Also I bet it says that he has to give you 24 hours before entering the property, which you've said he hasn't been doing.
> 
> Just a thought.



it does indeed state that problems with windows etc are his issue, not outs. And it does say he has to give 24 hours notice too.

hahaha, i win 

cake. mmmmmmmmmmm cake.


----------



## SacredHeart

Two words:

Photocopier

Highlighter


----------



## Steff

While your here girls , what would you say was the most fattening thing to have on a roast??


----------



## SacredHeart

I'd say the skin, probably? Or if you were stuffing it with any sort of butter?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I'd say the skin, probably? Or if you were stuffing it with any sort of butter?



So if i took the crackling off the pork would that be best.


----------



## SacredHeart

Probably. Or just give yourself a really small amount.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Probably. Or just give yourself a really small amount.



Ty Becky i am away now catch you all later on Xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Two words:
> 
> Photocopier
> 
> Highlighter



done and done


----------



## SacredHeart

Glad to hear it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

looks like i'm going to the welsh open final at the end of the month. I expect to be rather bored and falling asleep snoring ha.

cake made. looks soooooooo yummy

nearly time for din dins


----------



## katie

Haha, just seen the announcement about text speak!  Bad grammar should be banned too 

How is everyone today? i'm a grand poorer!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Haha, just seen the announcement about text speak!  Bad grammar should be banned too
> 
> How is everyone today? i'm a grand poorer!



How come Katie ?


Yes the good old english language is being forgotten in way of this horrible text speak


----------



## katie

Steff2010 said:


> How come Katie ?
> 
> 
> Yes the good old english language is being forgotten in way of this horrible text speak



I nvr us txt spk NEwy 

I bought a return ticket to Australia today  I'm leaving on the 21st of Feb, YAY! Finally got round to it hehe.

How's you Steff? x


----------



## SacredHeart

I just saw that announcement too! It made me very happy, I must say


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I nvr us txt spk NEwy
> 
> I bought a return ticket to Australia today  I'm leaving on the 21st of Feb, YAY! Finally got round to it hehe.
> 
> How's you Steff? x



Congratulations Katie thats great news, how long are you going for?

I am fine thanks , just watching coronation street


----------



## katie

SacredHeart said:


> I just saw that announcement too! It made me very happy, I must say



hehehe!



Steff2010 said:


> Congratulations Katie thats great news, how long are you going for?
> 
> I am fine thanks , just watching coronation street



Thanks, i'm quite excited   I'm going for up to a year, just going to see how it goes!

Ive just watched Neighbours and Home & Away, i'm all soaped out now.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I just saw that announcement too! It made me very happy, I must say



How come ????


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> hehehe!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, i'm quite excited   I'm going for up to a year, just going to see how it goes!
> 
> Ive just watched Neighbours and Home & Away, i'm all soaped out now.



Well watching those will get you in the mood for Oz then lol x


----------



## katie

Steff2010 said:


> Well watching those will get you in the mood for Oz then lol x



yep definitely, good point! x


----------



## Steff

Shall catch you later im away to watch eastenders


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gosh that cake tastes soooo nice


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> How come ????



It just drives me nuts. I admit I'll use something like tbh, lol or imo, from time to time, but on the whole text speak is just annoying to me. I don't even text in text speak. I use proper spelling and punctuation, even if it takes me to two texts.

In general I think text speak is ruining people's grasp of language. 

And down from the soap box now!


----------



## katie

Yes I agree, I hate the over use of text speak.  BUT, this is the Internet so I kind of expect it sometimes, ya know?


----------



## SacredHeart

I can cope with a little bit. It's just that I've been on some forums where people seem to have the attitude that 'It's just the Internet, it doesn't matter, no-one cares'. And I just can't stand that sort of attitude. It's lazy, and if all a person does is talk in text it makes them sound like they don't have the ability to 'talk' properly.

But a bit now and then doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Freddie99

Personally I loathe text speak. My lecturers bemoan it because they find it in essays and occaisionally exam scripts. You're right Becky, it does damage and undermine an induviduals grasp of their language. I for one find text language rather hard to comprehend and I would much rather have something in plain English when just about anyone can understand it rather than having to decipher a series of abbreviations which I find just irritating. To me it displays a lack of capability.

Someone take this damn soap boax away from me now before I really get started on anything.


----------



## katie

Yeah totally. I haven't noticed anyone on here over using it though


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> It just drives me nuts. I admit I'll use something like tbh, lol or imo, from time to time, but on the whole text speak is just annoying to me. I don't even text in text speak. I use proper spelling and punctuation, even if it takes me to two texts.
> 
> In general I think text speak is ruining people's grasp of language.
> 
> And down from the soap box now!



agreed. text speak is just...well personally I think it's rather lazy. I always try to spell and punctuate properly, although I do use the odd abbreviation. Texts from me are usually 2-3 pages long as 9/10 it has to be spelt and punctuated properly 

its just like that old leet language fad or whatever it was. l337?


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> It just drives me nuts. I admit I'll use something like tbh, lol or imo, from time to time, but on the whole text speak is just annoying to me. I don't even text in text speak. I use proper spelling and punctuation, even if it takes me to two texts.
> 
> In general I think text speak is ruining people's grasp of language.
> 
> And down from the soap box now!



whats IMO ???? i thought LOL was 'lots of love' what about the old  SWALK that we used to do ....cant do that with a text !!!


----------



## katie

salmonpuff said:


> agreed. text speak is just...well personally I think it's rather lazy. I always try to spell and punctuate properly, although I do use the odd abbreviation. Texts from me are usually 2-3 pages long as 9/10 it has to be spelt and punctuated properly
> 
> its just like that old leet language fad or whatever it was. l337?



haha mine are always at least 2 pages too.  Me and a friend were saying the other day that we wouldn't go out with a guy who uses text speak too much, haha! So judgemental


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

katie said:


> haha mine are always at least 2 pages too.  Me and a friend were saying the other day that we wouldn't go out with a guy who uses text speak too much, haha! So judgemental



too right  why do you think I'm with matt?  he's as picky as me over spelling and use of proper english 

...of course that's not the only reason though 

i'm so lame


----------



## am64

txt cme out cz ordnale u wr lmtd 2 d ltrs u cd use 4 mb phnes


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> whats IMO ???? i thought LOL was 'lots of love' what about the old  SWALK that we used to do ....cant do that with a text !!!



haha! there was a joke about that on twitter earlier. it went something like...

"Does LOL mean 'laugh out loud' or 'lot's of love'?  If it's the former, the text to my mate about his nan dying sounds a bit distasteful!"

Cant get the actual post because he removed it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> txt cme out cz ordnale u wr lmtd 2 d ltrs u cd use 4 mb phnes



i can't understand that at all


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i can't understand that at all



hahhaaaaa early text!!!! you're the archeologist!! my problem is spelling !
nobody told me what IMO is???


----------



## katie

"In My Opinion"

I'm Hypo again, GRR! Getting fed up of them now


----------



## am64

katie said:


> "In My Opinion"
> 
> I'm Hypo again, GRR! Getting fed up of them now



thank you katie at last Im enlightened IMO..... so whose sussed out swalk yet??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> thank you katie at last Im enlightened IMO..... so whose sussed out swalk yet??



sealed with a loving kiss

thank you 'letters from a lost generation'


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> sealed with a loving kiss
> 
> thank you 'letters from a lost generation'



okay okay .......


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> txt cme out cz ordnale u wr lmtd 2 d ltrs u cd use 4 mb phnes


 
And in English please?


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> txt cme out cz ordnale u wr lmtd 2 d ltrs u cd use 4 mb phnes



ok  
text came out because ordinarily you were limited to the letters you could use for mobile phones haaaa who says im getting old!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Sorry am! I was Skyping my Mum. But yes, it means 'in my opinion'


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> ok
> text came out because ordinarily you were limited to the letters you could use for mobile phones haaaa who says im getting old!!


 
I remember when Short Messaging Service (SMS) was a free service from Vodafone and only owners of Nokia Communicators could use it. However, like Blackberries they had a full alphanumeric keyboards...


----------



## HelenP

Oh no, I love a good LOL, lol.  oops. 

xx


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> I remember when Short Messaging Service (SMS) was a free service from Vodafone and only owners of Nokia Communicators could use it. However, like Blackberries they had a full alphanumeric keyboards...



bet you had ' brick' and a shoulder bag batery pack!!!


----------



## katie

SacredHeart said:


> Sorry am! I was Skyping my Mum. But yes, it means 'in my opinion'



You are soo modern 



HelenP said:


> Oh no, I love a good LOL, lol.  oops.
> 
> xx



I way overuse LOL!

Ive just realised that the person I was judging doesn't even use text speak, he just misses the g's off of the end of words.  Now I feel bad


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> bet you had ' brick' and a shoulder bag batery pack!!!


 
I had an NEC IIA as my first mobile - it was a fixed carphone, but then could have a mobile kit - a battery and carrier to allow you to carry it around - as you said a breeze block on your shoulder, but the handset was only a little larger than a desk phone handset.

Happy days - and that was ermmmm  years ago!


----------



## am64

my dad who's 77 is always trying to get us to use skype...but i dont know what he means !!!

 well i do cos when he came over from US on my D birthday last nov he set up his mac to skype his partner in arizona and i could see right into his house out there...and she felt she was here with us...despite the 9hr difference ! cool


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> bet you had ' brick' and a shoulder bag batery pack!!!



Yup. It was inflicted on me by my employers because they were sick of us drowning the pagers we'd had before. Oh but they were awfully heavy and the battery charge lasted maybe half an hour.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Yup. It was inflicted on me by my employers because they were sick of us drowning the pagers we'd had before. Oh but they were awfully heavy and the battery charge lasted maybe half an hour.



do you mean dropping down the water closit ally?


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> do you mean dropping down the water closit ally?



Nope, we used to drown them in our Guinness. A criminal waste of Guinness I admit, but it did the job very well because the insides got all sticky as they dried. No hope of fixing that.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Nope, we used to drown them in our Guinness. A criminal waste of Guinness I admit, but it did the job very well because the insides got all sticky as they dried. No hope of fixing that.



hahaaaa my hubby used to have one when on call nightmare.x
hows the frozen north...not so frozen now??


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hahaaaa my hubby used to have one when on call nightmare.x
> hows the frozen north...not so frozen now??



Not bad at all, though there's more snow due later in the week, most of the current stuff is gone now. They only got around to sanding our wee road on Saturday and it was scary up till then. It's great to go out and not be terrified I'll break my neck. The mutt actually agreed to go walkies today, she's been refusing point blank since before Christmas. She's not daft.


----------



## am64

us the same more snow tomorrow night ....so as its positively barmy out there at moment I think I might have a duvel to lighten the night a bit!
any one about?


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> us the same more snow tomorrow night ....so as its positively barmy out there at moment I think I might have a duvel to lighten the night a bit!
> any one about?


 
Not more snow in Bucks?! I'm off to Hearing Dogs on Weds for two days of meetings!


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> Not more snow in Bucks?! I'm off to Hearing Dogs on Weds for two days of meetings!



forcast for snow Tuesday night / wednesday morning if it gets this far comming up from south west again...what you up to at the HDogs place...more (in) house training?


----------



## katie

OH MY GOD! The funniest thing has just happened...

My mum asked her to help her dye her hair... She bought "Lightest blonde".  I put it on and it's started to go dark!  Someone has obviously been swapping the bottles around and put the opposite colours in the different boxes. Which is kinda hilarious.

But it kinda has a grey-y-purple tint to it, i'm worried that she is going to end up with grey hair...

only time will tell


----------



## am64

katie said:


> OH MY GOD! The funniest thing has just happened...
> 
> My mum asked her to help her dye her hair... She bought "Lightest blonde".  I put it on and it's started to go dark!  Someone has obviously been swapping the bottles around and put the opposite colours in the different boxes. Which is kinda hilarious.
> 
> But it kinda has a grey-y-purple tint to it, i'm worried that she is going to end up with grey hair...
> 
> only time will tell



the original blue rinse .....aghhhh hid the mirrors


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> forcast for snow Tuesday night / wednesday morning if it gets this far comming up from south west again...what you up to at the HDogs place...more (in) house training?





am64 said:


> the original blue rinse .....aghhhh hid the mirrors



hahahahahaha she has to go to work tomorrow 

I'll let you know what colour it is once she's rinsed and dried it


----------



## am64

katie said:


> hahahahahaha she has to go to work tomorrow
> 
> I'll let you know what colour it is once she's rinsed and dried it



it always says dont worry about the colour of the dye...it changes as it processes.....i refuse to do my D hair anymore she agreed years ago never again after the terrible condition it got in from over dying it ...good luck katies mum!
ps you go to oz just after my B'day...im a fishy too.xx


----------



## Einstein

am64 said:


> forcast for snow Tuesday night / wednesday morning if it gets this far comming up from south west again...what you up to at the HDogs place...more (in) house training?


 
Great, just what I need... no, it's for some meetings, not training for once 

Not sure how Bruce is about going back to borstal


----------



## am64

Einstein said:


> Great, just what I need... no, it's for some meetings, not training for once
> 
> Not sure how Bruce is about going back to borstal



hahhaa sollytheancient shakes badly when we go down towards OX. as thats where her original owner was from...they know you know!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> it always says dont worry about the colour of the dye...it changes as it processes.....i refuse to do my D hair anymore she agreed years ago never again after the terrible condition it got in from over dying it ...good luck katies mum!
> ps you go to oz just after my B'day...im a fishy too.xx



Dissapointment!!!

It was blonde damnit, but it looked so dark and purple... weird, ive dyed it loads of time and it's never looked like that! oh well, at least it wasnt grey 

I dye my hair alllllll the time and it never gets into bad condition.  I am a bit obsessed with hair though so i look after it 

My friends wanted me to get there in time for my bday, so i was really happy when they came up with that flight for me  xx


----------



## am64

katie said:


> Dissapointment!!!
> 
> It was blonde damnit, but it looked so dark and purple... weird, ive dyed it loads of time and it's never looked like that! oh well, at least it wasnt grey
> 
> I dye my hair alllllll the time and it never gets into bad condition.  I am a bit obsessed with hair though so i look after it
> 
> My friends wanted me to get there in time for my bday, so i was really happy when they came up with that flight for me  xx



cool fishy xx me 20th


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> cool fishy xx me 20th



we are practially twins  mine is the 24th and my brother's is the 28th but he was due on my bday! xx


----------



## am64

us fishies stick together...hope oz is great where you be going to???


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> us fishies stick together...hope oz is great where you be going to???



yep!  I'm going to Melbourne, the home of neuighbours  x


----------



## am64

katie said:


> yep!  I'm going to Melbourne, the home of neuighbours  x



hot hot hot at the moment or was that somewhere else ? sadly im only into home and away xxxx


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> hot hot hot at the moment or was that somewhere else ? sadly im only into home and away xxxx



not amazingly hot at the moment, it's 20-26 degrees this week 

I love home and away too


----------



## am64

somewhere it was 37 at night ...


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> somewhere it was 37 at night ...



woah crazy! might move somewhere hotter, i like it hot 

Right, i might actually go to bed soon, i'm soo tired. must be all the spending ive done today.

catch you later am  xx


----------



## am64

katie said:


> woah crazy! might move somewhere hotter, i like it hot
> 
> Right, i might actually go to bed soon, i'm soo tired. must be all the spending ive done today.
> 
> catch you later am  xx



me thinking similar thoughts take care katie fishy


----------



## Steff

evening all xxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I JUST HAD CAKE!!!!

*must...calm...down...*


----------



## Viki

Just dropped the dog we've been fostering off for his first "interview" tomorrow.

I feel a bit sad!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well, tis cold but dry this morning so im down with that x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

fffffffff i want to go to a museum  i wish tudor house would hurry up and open but thats not gunna be finished for ages. And I don't really want to pay to get into the archaeology museum.

Someone, transport me to london and the BM noooooooooooow


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> fffffffff i want to go to a museum  i wish tudor house would hurry up and open but thats not gunna be finished for ages. And I don't really want to pay to get into the archaeology museum.
> 
> Someone, transport me to london and the BM noooooooooooow



Can't you just flash your credentials to get in free? (Your archaeological ones, of course!)


----------



## am64

SAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM if your there..spoke to hubby re your landlord you need to go to citzens advice and they will sort it for you big time x pm me or fb


----------



## rachelha

Today is going so slowly...................yawn


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm so hungry....want lunch now.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

boo

Had a massive hypo on the way to shopping. 1.6. Ended up falling into the nearest co-op and throwing a 500ml OJ at the cash person. Oops. 

My Optium Xceed is here, will be writing a review on the blog later on, once I've taken some snazzy pictures.

Tried talking to Bayer too, had to leave a message though as apparently they're all busy hmmm. I'll try again later on.

Almost lunch time, having a coffee fgirst and waiting for the hypo bounceback to sort itself out. Then getting on with a bit of extra cleaning before landlord comes over again. We're going to be having a lot of words about things as matt's worried he won't get his deposit money back even though we've looked after this place really well. Will be asking to see more of his flats too, and then a)haggling him on price and b)demanding (*cough* asking) that he transfers the deposit over. Also, if the place doesn't have a)central heating b)modern conveniences c)a nice carpet and d)electric done in quarterly bills instead of a damned meter, he will be haggled down. I'm not living below the poverty belt anymore


----------



## Steff

Hey all just back from course just writing up what was on todays action plan hehe xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

The bits for the electric cooker oven arrived half an hour ago...

All I have to do now is to fit the bloody things. 

I hope not to blow myself up. I've pulled the fuse out of the consumer unit to be on the safe side.


----------



## Steff

Good luck Tez if any of us hear of any sudden bangs we will know sumits up lol


----------



## Steff

Falcon I dont know if you will be around but theye is  a lady from london who commutes on the FCC daily and has wrote a poem about it , it is really good i dont know if it can be found anywhere but i just thought of you when she read it lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Optium Xceed review done


----------



## Steff

Good review Sam all bases covered xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Gosh how many more phone calls to make! Spoken to: TEA (they need to get more referances for me, so have to phone up the archaeology lot tomorrow morning!), Bayer about getting hold of a USB contour - no new info, have to keep checking their website about it and the city council to arrange sharps pick up.

Still to sort out, viewing flats, gunna talk to the landlord tomorrow cuz matt was too much of a wuss to stop landlord on his way out. 

Plans for this afternoon? Not a bloody lot know I must say. 

Can't get bloods below 10 or so now which has ANNOYED THAT FRAK OUT OF ME!

Got to fill in asda application too. Urgh

back to it


----------



## SacredHeart

At least you're over that 1 point something from earlier, though, Sam xx


----------



## Steff

Evening all plumbing probs here grr, got lasagne in for tea . x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i gotta say, garblong rubbish at the shop assistant was rather amusing 

coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee COOOFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

I found out from the TEA I'm getting 19 hours worth of holiday pay from them next week. YAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> Evening all plumbing probs here grr,  x



Oh dear, personal or domestic??  Either way, you have my sympathy!

xx


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Good luck Tez if any of us hear of any sudden bangs we will know sumits up lol



No bangs Steff. Just screwed the new bits in and wired it up....

The local shop wanted 30 quid for a new element alone - I got an element *and* a fan motor for 27 quid delivered via the internet.

New oven element, fan motor and the light working first time.

Other half is impressed - I saved us getting a new stove so we will be celebrating with a curry. And I'll have a *whole* peshwari naan bread.

All in all a good day's work.


----------



## Steff

lololol helen at personal



we cant get the levels in the toilet to go down so at the mo we cant use the boglette.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> lololol helen at personal
> 
> 
> 
> we cant get the levels in the toilet to go down so at the mo we cant use the boglette.



Sounds like you need a brave soul with a coat hanger and a pair of rubber gloves.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nasty headache refusing to shift. Hmmmm.


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> nasty headache refusing to shift. Hmmmm.



Sorry to hear that Sam. Have you tried paracetamol and a pro plus? Works for me. (The caffeine assists the paracetamol very effectively)

Right, curry time. Laters all.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear that Sam. Have you tried paracetamol and a pro plus? Works for me. (The caffeine assists the paracetamol very effectively)
> 
> Right, curry time. Laters all.



i took some anadin extra, that was about 3 hours ago. Hmmmm. I'm sure it'll get bored and go away soon. Right, need to work out what I'm cooking for din dins. Whatever it is, I won't be having much as I've eaten far too much rubbish over the past few weeks and have resolved I need to lose a bit of weight. yes


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> nasty headache refusing to shift. Hmmmm.



Probably a daft question, but have you had enough fluids today? Of course you have, it's more likely down to all the stress you're under right now. I'd prescribe a nice warm bath/shower, favourite smellies, mushy movie and definitely no chocolate*. That ought to do it.



* Well OK, just a very, very little bit.


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> Falcon I dont know if you will be around but theye is  a lady from london who commutes on the FCC daily and has wrote a poem about it , it is really good i dont know if it can be found anywhere but i just thought of you when she read it lol




Thanks - this is it:-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/tv_and_radio/newsid_8468000/8468560.stm


----------



## Steff

Every word true eh Michael


----------



## Northerner

Just spent a tortuous half hour on flybe's website trying to book a flight. Endless problems with pages not loading or validation preventing me continuing unless I typed EVERYTHING in again exactly as before, and with an extra ?10 going on the price with every click. What started as a flight for '?3.04' ended up at nearly ?100. They charge ?9 to pay by credit card, ?6 by debit card - how else are you supposed to pay? The absolute minimum I could have paid is about ?70. Sometimes I really hate so-called 'competition' And whoever programmed the site needs shooting.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

headache went after dinner. very strange. I am now just incredibly tired. Didn't have very much, tiny slither of pie, a few chips and some veg. Seriously wondering whether to see doctor (again!!!!) over my painful shoulder. Don't know. 

I read up way too much on this stupid disease and what can go wrong, and i frighten myself silly. Pah, I'm going out with my camera tomorrow and that's that.


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Just spent a tortuous half hour on flybe's website trying to book a flight. Endless problems with pages not loading or validation preventing me continuing unless I typed EVERYTHING in again exactly as before, and with an extra ?10 going on the price with every click. What started as a flight for '?3.04' ended up at nearly ?100. They charge ?9 to pay by credit card, ?6 by debit card - how else are you supposed to pay? The absolute minimum I could have paid is about ?70. Sometimes I really hate so-called 'competition' And whoever programmed the site needs shooting.



I would add that I don't seriously expect to get a flight for ?3, but it's very tedious building up your booking being charged for every little thing, most of which are pretty much essential.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I would add that I don't seriously expect to get a flight for ?3, but it's very tedious building up your booking being charged for every little thing, most of which are pretty much essential.



can i go and kick them for you?


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> can i go and kick them for you?



Get yer steelies on!


----------



## Steff

Evening all xxxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Evening all xxxx



well quiet tonight steff


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well quiet tonight steff



Shall i shock everyone ?


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Shall i shock everyone ?



Remember there are eyes everywhere....


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Shall i shock everyone ?



go girl! go


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> go girl! go



And you can stop encouraging her!


----------



## Steff

If theres a meet in April i will be there


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> And you can stop encouraging her!



Preety hurt there like Northerner what kind of girl do you think i am


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> If theres a meet in April i will be there



Really? That's not shocking, it's terrific!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Really? That's not shocking, it's terrific!



Yeah really lol well i chose shocking as i thought it might shock lol


----------



## am64

dont worry about the northe steffy you just woke him up !!! seriously you comming down south ???


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Yeah really lol well i chose shocking as i thought it might shock lol



Are you running in London the following day?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> dont worry about the northe steffy you just woke him up !!! seriously you comming down south ???



Yeah i am lol. get ready for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Are you running in London the following day?




Only thing i will be running for is the bar


----------



## am64

cool cuz


----------



## Steff

Just looking at a thread northerner just started i knew the shock would effect him, i wont come if it guna cause hypos tut


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Just looking at a thread northerner just started i knew the shock would effect him, i wont come if it guna cause hypos tut



It's the excitement Steff!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 

HOws everyone , Northe are you ok


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Good morning all x
> 
> HOws everyone , Northe are you ok



Morning Steff! Yes, I'm OK thanks. 5.4 this morning.


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Woken up grumpy and still with traces of ketones from yesterday despite waking up at one in the morning and correcting I stillwake up with 13.7 for my bloods. On the upside I slept for twelve hours last night so this is rather good. 

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Woken up grumpy and still with traces of ketones from yesterday despite waking up at one in the morning and correcting I stillwake up with 13.7 for my bloods. On the upside I slept for twelve hours last night so this is rather good.
> 
> Tom



Hi all,

Sorry to hear about about your ketones and high numbers Tom. Hope they get better soon.

Steff, We'd love to meet you. If Northerner gets too naughty I might have to steal his Kate Bush collection.
I fancy something naughty. A large Baileys please barman!


----------



## Steff

Glad your good northerner im loving the new cartogeries as well carers and friends great idea x


Tez the naughtier the better


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. How's everyone today?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all. How's everyone today?



Morninggggggggggggg becky im positivly glowing how are you ?


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm ok. Woke up a bit late (oooops), but to a 5.4, which NEVER happens!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I'm ok. Woke up a bit late (oooops), but to a 5.4, which NEVER happens!



Thats great i was 6.4 this morning , but stress from ast night effected me i think lol


----------



## am64

murnig bad cold maybe the ear infection was the start of the this not fair ....and the weather this morning.... it was sleeting on the common that the dogs even ran back to the car ....need some brandy tez


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> murnig bad cold maybe the ear infection was the start of the this not fair ....and the weather this morning.... it was sleeting on the common that the dogs even ran back to the car ....need some brandy tez



Snow here b ut not to worry only a slight covering 

hugs cuz GWS xxxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Snow here b ut not to worry only a slight covering
> 
> hugs cuz GWS xxxx



thanks steffy Id got my morning bs to 6.5 and today its 7.9 i feel crap .....


----------



## Steff

awww i got a bloody great big fone bill to go and pay , thats enough to cause me a 10 plus lol


----------



## am64

like you new piccie steff


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> like you new piccie steff



Thanks my sister said i look like my stepdad with a comb over pmsl.


----------



## am64

shes just jealous !!! im going to take some vit C and go to bed for a while xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> awww i got a bloody great big fone bill to go and pay , thats enough to cause me a 10 plus lol



Ergh, don't talk to me about bills! I just got a massive MASSIVE gas bill going back 15 months. With having only 6 months to pay that in installments, and having to save money to pay tuition fees for my MA if I get on it, I worked out that every month I'm coming away with ?3.00 a month in my pocket


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning. just crawled out of bed thanks to being kept up half the night by the wind outside. Bloods 14.9. Not impressed. Recheck on the onetouch says 14.2. I'm not hungry so breakfast will be a cup of coffee and a correction. Boo, hiss etc


----------



## SacredHeart

Might be an idea to have a little of something, so you don't drop too fast, Sam?


----------



## Steff

Right m away , hope you feel better sam and am xxx


Becky I get sick to the back teeth of bills i seem to pay one only for the next one to drop through the letterbox


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Might be an idea to have a little of something, so you don't drop too fast, Sam?



naw, i think i'll wait for lunch. Really not hungry atm.


----------



## SacredHeart

Fair enough  xx


----------



## Tezzz

Right, I'm off out for a bit.

Will catch you all later. Be good.


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later, Tez and Steff!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lol hungry now  twitter is broken.

right, must finish asda application and take it down there later


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....You know that digital EP I was talking about to raise money for JDRF? I keep thinking about it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm....You know that digital EP I was talking about to raise money for JDRF? I keep thinking about it.



dooooooooooooooooooooooooo iiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## SacredHeart

I just keep thinking:

a) What to record
b) how to do it
c) Who the HECK would buy it?
d) would it cost more to do than it would make?


----------



## Freddie99

Mmmm lunch time. Bacon sandwich for me. Sod healthy eating for today. I really should do my blood spread sheets at some point today. I haven't done them for a fair while now.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

..........


----------



## Steff

JUst having lunch trying that new spread out got pork and cucucmer sarnys, the water i bought smells iffy to me i think its going down the sink grr


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> JUst having lunch trying that new spread out got pork and cucucmer sarnys, the water i bought smells iffy to me i think its going down the sink grr



Something hot for me as they say it?s gonna snow again. Spinach tortilla with mediterranean vegetables (artichokes, courgettes and peppers) for me.


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> ..........



*HUGS* xoxox


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> *HUGS* xoxox



i'll tell you why later becky, can't really say on facebook


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> Something hot for me as they say it’s gonna snow again. Spinach tortilla with mediterranean vegetables (artichokes, courgettes and peppers) for me.



Yummy that sounds delicious


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> Yummy that sounds delicious



It was and fairly healthy I think. Seems good my my BGs as well.


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> i'll tell you why later becky, can't really say on facebook



No worries love. We can talk about it later


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon everyone , bloody weather cant predict it these days xx


----------



## AlisonM

It's been quite pleasant here today, not too cold. Snow is due back tomorrow though and for the next few days. Sigh. I'll have a hot toddy please barman.


----------



## Steff

Right away to sort something for tea, everyone has decided they want something diffirent grr.

Laters all x


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> It was and fairly healthy I think. Seems good my my BGs as well.



Sounds healthy to me id keep put the artichokes but rest is MMM


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> Right away to sort something for tea, everyone has decided they want something diffirent grr.
> 
> Laters all x



Sounds just like my house!!  And on the odd occasions we all have the same thing, everyone wants something different with it!!  I LOOOOOOONG to live on me own and only have myself to worry about!!

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm thinking of doing a toad in the hole for tea. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

salmonpuff said:


> i'm thinking of doing a toad in the hole for tea. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



scratch that, matt doesn't trust my cooking abilities. so its pasta bake. lame


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Sounds just like my house!!  And on the odd occasions we all have the same thing, everyone wants something different with it!!  I LOOOOOOONG to live on me own and only have myself to worry about!!
> 
> xx



OOOh and when they have there tea in front of them they dont want to eat it anyway or they sit and whinge all the way through eating .


----------



## Steff

Night ya'll


TC


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, anyone seen Rossi about not seen him in for a few days hope he is ok.??Well im lay flat on my back in bed my back has gone off and it is in agony gawd knows what I have done but had to ring my neighbour to get lad sorted for school grr.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning. levels 13.4 so not entirely impressed. gotta wait for breakfast again 

off into town this morning, dunno what for *shrug* just something to do to alleviate boredom. 

hope you're all coooooooool


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*the case of the dissapearing test strips...*

MY TEST STRIPS HAVE DISSAPEARED

They fell on the floor and now they're gone  checked under the sofa and the tv stand, they're not anywhere 

lol 

edit: they were on the table


----------



## Steff

I guess its obvious but have you asked matt if he picked them up and put them somewhere


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> I guess its obvious but have you asked matt if he picked them up and put them somewhere



 they were on the table


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> they were on the table



LOLOL mystery solved x


----------



## am64

morning all i feel like someone poured pepper up my nose and had a rave in my head all night....son also got it hoping it doesnt kick off his asthma now its his b'thday tomorrow and i was planning to take him to Camden !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning all i feel like someone poured pepper up my nose and had a rave in my head all night....son also got it hoping it doesnt kick off his asthma now its his b'thday tomorrow and i was planning to take him to Camden !



Aww am hope you can still take him out for his birthday, my back is killing me but i got some heat patches on them at mo lol.


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Time for some distraction from my first uni exam revision! This is interesting, I'm writing to my Dad's parents. I spoke to them for the first time in about a decade on Christmas day. Something says that I should get writing. This is going to be interesting, last time I saw them was in 2001. Alot of water has passed under the bridge since then. I reckon I'll get hold of some photos to send them. 

Tom


----------



## Steff

Aww sounds nice Tom they missed out alot and so did you on grandparents, hope something good comes from it , I bet they would love some piccies as well.x


----------



## am64

My dad lives in the states so when he was here last my kids showed him how to do facebook now they communicate on FB... I did tell them that Grandad would now beable to see what they are up to all the time...but i didnt seem to bother them !!


----------



## HelenP

Hope your back is better soon Steff, and that you and your son are well enough to make it to Camden tomorrow Am.  I like going to Camden - there's a little shop called Namaste that I love, sells lots of 'Indian-y' type knickknacks at really reasonable prices.

My youngest (18) has been throwing up every 45 mins since 5.30am !!   Lord know why, we all had (more or less) the same dinner last night, and he's not been out for a couple of days for him to catch anything..........

xx


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> Yummy that sounds delicious




Today's lunch - slow roast squash with goat's cheese, peppers and rice Reaslly tasty!


----------



## am64

falcon do you buy these amazing sounding lunches or do you bring them in?


----------



## falcon123

am64 said:


> falcon do you buy these amazing sounding lunches or do you bring them in?



Hi Am64, I by them at a Wendell's Deli that opened not far from my work a few months ago. Their sausages are also pure meat and not full of bread/rusk/carbs!


----------



## am64

falcon123 said:


> Hi Am64, I by them at a Wendell's Deli that opened not far from my work a few months ago. Their sausages are also pure meat and not full of bread/rusk/carbs!



sounds excellent !!!


----------



## LisaLQ

God I'm hungry now....on a plus note, I'm down a jeans size


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

getting...restless...want...to...do...something...constructuve...

seriously, since being out of work i can't help but notice i'm puttin gon weight  i'm not impressed  I might go for a walk this afternoon, try and get these ketones strips

EDIT: lloyds in shirrley don't have them....
edit2: Neither does the little one in portswood :O where on earth can i get them from???

hurrah booked in for retinopathy screening


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Hope your back is better soon Steff,
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Helen well i am on so me strong painkillers hope they do the trick


----------



## Steff

Aint it quiet 

x


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> God I'm hungry now....on a plus note, I'm down a jeans size



Brilliant news about the jeans size.  Keep a pair as a souvenir...


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Aint it quiet
> 
> x



I'll stick a quid in the jukebox for you Steff. 

Bagsy first tune.... *Teenage Rampage* by Sweet!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'll stick a quid in the jukebox for you Steff.
> 
> Bagsy first tune.... *Teenage Rampage* by Sweet!



Ill have second dibs, red red wine ub40 plz


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

mmmmm hungey


----------



## Steff

Me to Sam got shepards pie in oven seems to be taken agea to brown grr I could eat a horse.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm doing italian meatballs tonight, in a tomato & herb sauce with string pasta and garlic bread


mmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> i'm doing italian meatballs tonight, in a tomato & herb sauce with string pasta and garlic bread
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmm



ooooh if you have any leftovers send um my way ehhe xx


----------



## LisaLQ

brightontez said:


> Brilliant news about the jeans size.  Keep a pair as a souvenir...



I've still got a souvenir pair that I've not fit into since I was 17, and about 9 stone, all I can do is look at them.  There's no chance of me ever getting back in them, but I will never throw them out! 

With my big jeans, they're getting recycled as rat hammocks - if I keep them, I'll find a way to pork out and fit into them again...


----------



## falcon123

LisaLQ said:


> I've still got a souvenir pair that I've not fit into since I was 17, and about 9 stone, all I can do is look at them.  There's no chance of me ever getting back in them, but I will never throw them out!
> 
> With my big jeans, they're getting recycled as rat hammocks - if I keep them, I'll find a way to pork out and fit into them again...





I had a souvenir pair for years. They were multi-coloured striped and had a 28" waist. I wore them between the ages of 19 and 23. Mum cleared them out one day. Mind you my BMI was about 17 then compared to just under 25 now. I could hide behind lamposts then!


----------



## falcon123

falcon123 said:


> Today's lunch - slow roast squash with goat's cheese, peppers and rice Reaslly tasty!




Could have had more as hypoed a couple of hours later!


----------



## Steff

Well thats my tummy filled oops i had seconds shush though lol


----------



## AlisonM

Thai green chicken curry and stir fried veg.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Thai green chicken curry and stir fried veg.



OoOoOOoO Alison that sounds amazing 


*drools*


----------



## Steff

*confused*

Just tested and im 19.1 i dont feel like theres anything wrong i have no symptoms of a hyper this is mad when i feel yuk my level is ok then when i feel fine like now my level has shot through the roof , what the heck is that all about grr


----------



## rachelha

Having an awful evening.  My cello slipped over and the neck has snapped clean off.  To make it worse the valuation certificate is more than 3 years old, so the insurance will not be valid.  Absolutely completely and utterly gutted.  So cross with myself for not having it revalued on time.  

sorry to hear your levels are high Steff, make sure you drink lots of water, and hope it goes back down soon.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Having an awful evening.  My cello slipped over and the neck has snapped clean off.  To make it worse the valuation certificate is more than 3 years old, so the insurance will not be valid.  Absolutely completely and utterly gutted.  So cross with myself for not having it revalued on time.
> 
> sorry to hear your levels are high Steff, make sure you drink lots of water, and hope it goes back down soon.



Got my bottle with me rachel hehe,goodness sorry to hear about your cello hun that is gutting im guessing they is nowhere that you can take it that specilises in fixing them


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Having an awful evening.  My cello slipped over and the neck has snapped clean off.  To make it worse the valuation certificate is more than 3 years old, so the insurance will not be valid.  Absolutely completely and utterly gutted.  So cross with myself for not having it revalued on time.
> 
> sorry to hear your levels are high Steff, make sure you drink lots of water, and hope it goes back down soon.



check you household insurance...you never know  (for you)..ive a housefull of guitars amps etc but we're covered by household


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Got my bottle with me rachel hehe,goodness sorry to hear about your cello hun that is gutting im guessing they is nowhere that you can take it that specilises in fixing them



There is a place in Edinburgh, that may be able to fix it.  I have no idea how much it will cost though.  We are going to be getting a large bill for repairs to our roof soon, and just had to pay for a door entry system to our block of flats.  Another expense it not what I need.  I have had it since I was 14 too so it has a far amount of sentimental value.


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> check you household insurance...you never know  (for you)..ive a housefull of guitars amps etc but we're covered by household



just checked the insurance anything over a certain value has to have a valuation certificate less than 3 years old.  Maybe I could claim it is worth less than that and hope they will pay for the repair.


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> just checked the insurance anything over a certain value has to have a valuation certificate less than 3 years old.  Maybe I could claim it is worth less than that and hope they will pay for the repair.



You've nothing to lose by trying Rachel - sorry to hear about the accident, I'd feel the same if it happened to my guitar that I've had since 15 (36 years!)


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> just checked the insurance anything over a certain value has to have a valuation certificate less than 3 years old.  Maybe I could claim it is worth less than that and hope they will pay for the repair.



have a go sweetie...you never know? good luck


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> There is a place in Edinburgh, that may be able to fix it.  I have no idea how much it will cost though.  We are going to be getting a large bill for repairs to our roof soon, and just had to pay for a door entry system to our block of flats.  Another expense it not what I need.  I have had it since I was 14 too so it has a far amount of sentimental value.



Its bad but you gotta weigh up whats the more important i guess i mean maybe if you could give it a few months and wait till the roof costs are out the way and then see whats left, I guess baby on the way aint gonna leave you alot of spare mulah though hmm.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Its bad but you gotta weigh up whats the more important i guess i mean maybe if you could give it a few months and wait till the roof costs are out the way and then see whats left, I guess baby on the way aint gonna leave you alot of spare mulah though hmm.



You got it in one Steff.  I think I am going to have an early night, completely done in.  Night all.


----------



## Steff

Sweetdreams Rachel have a good sleep


Nights x


----------



## Steff

I  cant believe im admitting it but i have got into CBB last 2 nights grr

Back later xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

levels at 10.0, not sure whether to correct, don't want to risk an overnight hypo again


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> levels at 10.0, not sure whether to correct, don't want to risk an overnight hypo again



I'd leave that Sam.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I'd leave that Sam.



hurrah, fankoooo  i'm glad someone knows what they're doing


----------



## am64

saw it sam thought similar to northe ...maybe your morning levels will be better for it..ive  taken to eating a small amount of carb before bed and hey my morning levels seem to be lower ...got a 6.2 this morning! even though i cant smell or taste anything...including raw onion!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

blummin ulcer seems to have developed right where its accessable for playing with. Must. Stop. Playing. Funny thing is, it hurts so i don't know why i keep playing with it 

i'm a freak


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> hurrah, fankoooo  i'm glad someone knows what they're doing



Who? Who? Where did they go?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

is it bed time yet? 

I'm well into final fantasy 9 again  need to get back into them before THIRTEEN comes out in march. I. AM. WAY. TOO. EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Steff

im way guys got a hyper to deal with here driving me nutd



sleep well all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

night steff, hope the levels are ok


----------



## LisaLQ

Hope you have an uneventful sleep xxx

I'm still up packing for my weekend away visiting rellies in Newcastle (and dying hair, removing unibrow and generally making myself look like I do care for myself instead of slobbing in my jammies most days)...

Ug nearly 2am, going to risk getting a purple pillowcase and go up...night!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Steff


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning Steff



Morning Becky are you well x


----------



## SacredHeart

Not bad thanks. Listening to the Original Broadway Cast recording of Jekyll & Hyde on Spotify. Makes reconcilling the accounts a little more bareable! 

Yourself?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not bad thanks. Listening to the Original Broadway Cast recording of Jekyll & Hyde on Spotify. Makes reconcilling the accounts a little more bareable!
> 
> Yourself?



Yeah my back was a pain quite literally last night took me 2 hours before i dozed off


----------



## SacredHeart

Ouch. You have my sympathies!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ouch. You have my sympathies!



You to doing the accounts lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> morning all



Good morning Sam hw are you ? loving the new avatar


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Good morning Sam hw are you ? loving the new avatar



hi, just munching on some poridge, you?  It's not me, its Lightning from Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

awww bless Nadal in the tennis. He just got all embarrassed in the post match interview cuz they asked him what time he was gunna get out of bed tomorrow  i love him!

I've just been told he is younger than me too  blimey, he's soooo manly


----------



## SacredHeart

3.1...hoorah


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> 3.1...hoorah



 quick, get some juice

hope you're ok hun


----------



## SacredHeart

Taken some glucotabs, having my lunch as well. Got the shakes....typing is hard!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Taken some glucotabs, having my lunch as well. Got the shakes....typing is hard!



feel better hun  *hugs*


----------



## SacredHeart

Egh. Now flipped up to 8.2 and still feel like death. Joy


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Egh. Now flipped up to 8.2 and still feel like death. Joy



Poor you, hypos suck, and the rebound is not good either


----------



## falcon123

rachelha said:


> Poor you, hypos suck, and the rebound is not good either




After a good day with BGs yesterday woke up feeling rubbish. As I had an early night (for me) and nothing (alcoholic) to drink I can only think I hypoed in my sleep. Its not wearing off either so I think the day is spoilt!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

thought i was feeling off. 2.2mmol/L. BUT if anything I feel hyper


----------



## Steff

Hope everyones feeling ok, i got pins and eedles at moment in my leg bloody driving me mad


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

we've got jeremy kyle on, he's just had two little girls on with a very nasty disease - i'm not sure what its called, but they both rapidly age. One of them 5 years old had the body of a 40 year old. I was almost brought to tears by it.
Remarkable how brave these kids are.


----------



## rachelha

Argh!  blood sugar 16.2 not good, not good at all, had oatcakes and cheese at lunch, had injection 20mins before eating, and had a correction dose at lunch as I was at 11.2 then.  Dont understand at all what happened, and feeling so guilty.  What if I have injured the bean?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Argh!  blood sugar 16.2 not good, not good at all, had oatcakes and cheese at lunch, had injection 20mins before eating, and had a correction dose at lunch as I was at 11.2 then.  Dont understand at all what happened, and feeling so guilty.  What if I have injured the bean?



don't feel guilty about it hun, you are doing the best you can. Have you tried adjusting your doses? I think that as bean grows you'll have to up insulin considerably.

But don't feel guilty, you're fab!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I've put a couple of quid in the jukebox so I'll have *Born To Be Wild* by Steppenwolf.  I bet Steff will choose UB40 so go for it girl.

In the meantime can I have some *cake* please barman?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've put a couple of quid in the jukebox so I'll have *Born To Be Wild* by Steppenwolf.  I bet Steff will choose UB40 so go for it girl.
> 
> In the meantime can I have some *cake* please barman?



Your so good but ill have *boomtown rats i dont like monday * Tez


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> we've got jeremy kyle on, he's just had two little girls on with a very nasty disease - i'm not sure what its called, but they both rapidly age. One of them 5 years old had the body of a 40 year old. I was almost brought to tears by it.
> Remarkable how brave these kids are.



I saw those girls. Hankies job. Bless them.


----------



## falcon123

salmonpuff said:


> we've got jeremy kyle on, he's just had two little girls on with a very nasty disease - i'm not sure what its called, but they both rapidly age. One of them 5 years old had the body of a 40 year old. I was almost brought to tears by it.
> Remarkable how brave these kids are.



It is called Progeria. More info here:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progeria


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I saw those girls. Hankies job. Bless them.



absolute stars, the both of them. Some of the others on there really got me going too having to put up with so much negativity from the public.

Hats off to them!


----------



## Tezzz

Right. I've got to go and rescue the other half from the pub......

I must be the most boring old fart in there drinking diet coke....

Then it's Karaoke tonight!

Anyone got any idea what I can sing?


----------



## Steff

Right back in abit , guna get tea on the go pizza xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gosh, i'm totally addicted to chocobo digging on final fantasy 9!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Just had the evening fodder. Been watching stuff on BBC Iplayer again and successfully distracting myself from work. I was surprised to see one of my lecturers appearing in one of the things I watched. That said, the man is a nutcase!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hungry. curry for dins. May switch the ole pooter off in a bit and chill for the evening.

Booking an optician appointment tomorrow, my 'paranoia' is getting the better of me. Though I have reason to believe that blurry eyes are due to crap glasses that are covered in scratches, however, i can't afford a new pair right now 

need to get back on the job hunt tomorrow. Ringing TEA on monday and chasing them up, see if Dr Russel from the unit has given me a referance yet. I am so desperate to get a job its unreal. I'm getting so bored being home all day. There is only so much cleaning i can actually do.


----------



## Northerner

Where's Rossi? Haven't seen him post for aaaaaages! Hope all is well my friend!


----------



## Steff

I said that on Wednesday northerner and mailed him


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> I said that on Wednesday northerner and mailed him



Might be having computer problems, although I think he sometimes connects from work. Perhaps he's working away or he's been cured


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Might be having computer problems, although I think he sometimes connects from work. Perhaps he's working away or he's been cured



I immediaetly thought  work had obviously took him away from computer accsess


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

come back rossi. Not seen him on fb for a few days either. Hmmmm.


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> come back rossi. Not seen him on fb for a few days either. Hmmmm.



Nor twitter! Tweet Rossi! Tweet!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

TWEET LIKE...a tweeting thing

is it bed time yet?


----------



## SacredHeart

Ouuuch. I think the needle I just used for my Lantus was barbed.


----------



## Steff

hmm mgith be pc probs then I dont recall him saying anything about going away


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Ouuuch. I think the needle I just used for my Lantus was barbed.



kick it really hard...right on the end of it *shifty eyes*


----------



## SacredHeart

I've locked it in that little yellow box of hell in a pit of needles. HAH! That will serve it right for being a painful little (insert word of choice)


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> I've locked it in that little yellow box of hell in a pit of needles. HAH! That will serve it right for being a painful little (insert word of choice)



Great image Becky - very poetic!


----------



## Steff

I am very hungry, carrott sticks here I come lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Northerner said:


> Great image Becky - very poetic!



 Why thank you sir! Means a lot coming from the resident poet!


----------



## Tezzz

Time for bed. Other half needs a cuddle. And so do I....

Goodnight Becky.

'Kin 'ell it's nearly 2am.... Ooops.


----------



## SacredHeart

Night Tez.

Have been watching the Da Vinci Code and mocking it endlessly. Hours of fun


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

afternoon kids, i am only just up. Oops. Its the weekend so the job hunt slows down for 2 days  and then i start harassing people on monday

more viewings on this place today urgh. Thankfully its a no breakfast morning (14.5 urgh) so I have extra time to tidy up.

we will be out when they're here. Urrrgh


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon peeps.

Listening to *Abbey Road* by The Beatles on the record player. Polythene Pam has just come on, it's funny.

I want to sin but dare not. I feel really hot, can't get a BG reading as the Aviva Nano meter says error 1 when I put blood on the strip. Will have to wait till Monday to get another script for a new tub of strips. I might nip into Lloyds chemists for a free test.


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all, hope everyones ok, this weather is really annoying grr more bloody rain lol xx


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Afternoon peeps.
> 
> Listening to *Abbey Road* by The Beatles on the record player. Polythene Pam has just come on, it's funny.
> 
> I want to sin but dare not. I feel really hot, can't get a BG reading as the Aviva Nano meter says error 1 when I put blood on the strip. Will have to wait till Monday to get another script for a new tub of strips. I might nip into Lloyds chemists for a free test.



Have you checked the meter aint got a dirty mark or anything on it or have yuu tryed a few strips and always got the same error word?


----------



## Freddie99

My Aviva seems to be losing the will to live at the moment. Time for a replacement I think. Which one would you folks reccomend? I'm think either a One Touch or an Aviva Nano.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Afternoon all, hope everyones ok, this weather is really annoying grr more bloody rain lol xx



It's OK in Brighton. I feel really hot at the moment. Thermometer says 19 Deg C in the flat.


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> My Aviva seems to be losing the will to live at the moment. Time for a replacement I think. Which one would you folks reccomend? I'm think either a One Touch or an Aviva Nano.



My Nano was OK  till today. See my other tread about it. I like the lancets - they are in a cassette so no needle stick risk.


----------



## Tezzz

I'm going to lie down for a bit. I think I'll open the bedroom window. Feel really crappy and hot.

See you all later.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'm going to lie down for a bit. I think I'll open the bedroom window. Feel really crappy and hot.
> 
> See you all later.



Have a good rest aTez hope you feel better after it xx take care


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> I'm going to lie down for a bit. I think I'll open the bedroom window. Feel really crappy and hot.
> 
> See you all later.



Hope you feel better soon


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hope you feel better soon tez

i had yet another hypo in town, juice then but still at 3.0 when i came back 

this is why i hate waking up high, i always end up hypoing afterwards 

fianlly got my script in for the ketones strips too hurrah. They've had to order them for me, to pick up on monday but bless them, they said they'll always make sure there's a box in for me


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks guys, I feel better now. 

I'm up at 4am tomorrow...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Thanks guys, I feel better now.
> 
> I'm up at 4am tomorrow...



Glad to hear you're feeling better tez - any luck with the meter yet, or have you given up on it?


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Today has found me procrastinating about working and I've finally done about an hour. Just given myself a break before I tackle the heady subject of lipid metabolism. One of the learning objectives for me is to be able to explain under which circumstances ketones are formed and why they are formed. I reckon I've got a bit of an advantage there! Just to point out that my textbook calls DKA plain old diabetic ketosis. Now slap me if I'm wrong but ketosis is when we have ketones in our blood and the pH of the blood is constant unlike in DKA when it drops. I may have to write in...

Tom


----------



## Northerner

Well spotted Tom! Even the text books can't be trusted, no wonder so many doctors are badly informed!


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Well spotted Tom! Even the text books can't be trusted, no wonder so many doctors are badly informed!



Yup, it's a shame really. I read in the latest issue of Balance (before wiping my arse with it ) that there was an article about alot of docs that can't spot it. Quite scary really.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Thanks guys, I feel better now.
> 
> I'm up at 4am tomorrow...



glad you're feeling better! 4am? That doesn't exist surely??? 

my toad in the hole came out faaaaaaaaaaab  just texted the ole landlord about booking a viewing at this place in ocean village

i found out today my nan has left me ?1300. I'm a little touched at this, bless her. Mum told me when matt and i were in HMV earlier and I nearly cried.

I'm feeling  a little on the high side after dinner now  numberwang says 3.5mmol/L however. dangit


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> ...just texted the ole landlord about booking a viewing at this place in ocean village



Ocean Village??? That's very upmarket!


----------



## Steff

Away to watch ray winstones new film 44 inch chest 

Catch everyone tomorrow xx



P.S Tez I hope your feeling better now hun xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Ocean Village??? That's very upmarket!



yeeeeeeees, very nice place apparently only ?50 more p/m than what we're paying here


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> yeeeeeeees, very nice place apparently only ?50 more p/m than what we're paying here



It's well smart down there. Surprised the rent is on a par with Shirley! Might sell up and rent there myself!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> It's well smart down there. Surprised the rent is on a par with Shirley! Might sell up and rent there myself!



yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh, we can have massive par-tays 

it's probably not in the posh posh area. As its my landlord. But apparently the flat is brand new and very nice.


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh, we can have massive par-tays
> 
> it's probably not in the posh posh area. As its my landlord. But apparently the flat is brand new and very nice.



As far as I'm aware, it's all posh - I have a friend who lives there at the moment and he would never live anywhere scruffy! Perhaps it's a partly submerged rust bucket in the harbour!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> As far as I'm aware, it's all posh - I have a friend who lives there at the moment and he would never live anywhere scruffy! Perhaps it's a partly submerged rust bucket in the harbour!



hahahahaha, sounds par for the course with my landlord 
we're both so fed up of living in a cold, mouldy flat. Rent there is ?600p/m which is a tad expensive if it was just me, but as its the two of us it's definitely doable


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> hahahahaha, sounds par for the course with my landlord
> we're both so fed up of living in a cold, mouldy flat. Rent there is ?600p/m which is a tad expensive if it was just me, but as its the two of us it's definitely doable



That's good! I think you'll like it there, nice and accessible for town too.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> That's good! I think you'll like it there, nice and accessible for town too.



is it? oooooo. dyu know, i've never been anywhere near ocean village. Is it down near the docks?


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> hahahahaha, sounds par for the course with my landlord
> we're both so fed up of living in a cold, mouldy flat. Rent there is ?600p/m which is a tad expensive if it was just me, but as its the two of us it's definitely doable



they cany sell them in this climate so the market is flooded with new flats for rent....you could also try bargining on rent ??


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> is it? oooooo. dyu know, i've never been anywhere near ocean village. Is it down near the docks?



Yes, it's right down at the end of the old town. AM is right too - they have a lot of places they can't sell there, or not at the price they'd like to!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Yes, it's right down at the end of the old town.



oooooooh, close to the archaeology unit then  got an idea whereabouts it is then, proper nice down that way!!



> they cany sell them in this climate so the market is flooded with new flats for rent....you could also try bargining on rent ??



oh well shall most definitely be bargaining


----------



## AlisonM

Great news Sam. I hope it's as nice as it sounds.


----------



## Northerner

AlisonM said:


> Great news Sam. I hope it's as nice as it sounds.



http://www.mdlmarinas.co.uk/mdl-ocean-village-marina/DisplayArticle.asp?ID=51814


----------



## am64

check out the flats and prices
http://www.nestoria.co.uk/ocean-village/flat/rent


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> check out the flats and prices
> http://www.nestoria.co.uk/ocean-village/flat/rent



then click the link in top left hand corner and the for sale prices will come up
interesting reading


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> check out the flats and prices
> http://www.nestoria.co.uk/ocean-village/flat/rent



cheers am, some good prices there


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I WANT THIS ONE!!

http://www.findaproperty.com/displayprop.aspx?edid=00&salerent=1&pid=2523839

if only i had ?3000 a month


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> I WANT THIS ONE!!
> 
> http://www.findaproperty.com/displayprop.aspx?edid=00&salerent=1&pid=2523839
> 
> if only i had ?3000 a month



Sam, you're an archaeologist, you'll never have ?3,000 a month unless you can land the Alice Roberts gig!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Sam, you're an archaeologist, you'll never have ?3,000 a month unless you can land the Alice Roberts gig!



don't remind meeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

not unless i start doing time team......


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> don't remind meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> not unless i start doing time team......



My dear, you'd be a natural, and easier on the eyes than that Phil Harding! Seriously, you are not only a talented archaeologist, but you have great energy and writing skills too. I'm expecting to be queueing up in Waterstones in 5 years time to get an autograph on your latest book


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> My dear, you'd be a natural, and easier on the eyes than that Phil Harding! Seriously, you are not only a talented archaeologist, but you have great energy and writing skills too. I'm expecting to be queueing up in Waterstones in 5 years time to get an autograph on your latest book



awwwwww, you wouldn't even NEED to queue. VIP line all the way 

you know...i am actually trying to make some cash from writing *whistles*

northe, you have made me blush


----------



## Steff

Away to try and sleep again..
Nights x


----------



## am64

where is all???? hello hello heloooooooooo...closing for refurbishment?????


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all bloody quiet in here 

Im worrying about Tez he aint been bck on since he was feeling unwell, and well Rossi he has been missing for a week


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Good afternoon all bloody quiet in here
> 
> Im worrying about Tez he aint been bck on since he was feeling unwell, and well Rossi he has been missing for a week



i know tez said he was up at 4am this morning for work or something. Shall I text him?


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> i know tez said he was up at 4am this morning for work or something. Shall I text him?



Yeah please sam if you could , thats really good of u x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Yeah please sam if you could , thats really good of u x



done, will let you know as and when


----------



## am64

tez said he was at work at 4am


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> done, will let you know as and when



Cheers Sam im going off to do roast now but will be back later x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> tez said he was at work at 4am



I know but he left poorly yesterday about 4 in the afternoon and he has errors on his meter n cud not read his bs level, he was sweaty and needed a lie down.


----------



## Steff

Sorry i have just seen a post he wrote last night i must of missed it , still sam he can still let us know h0ow he is 
oops lol xx


----------



## AlisonM

How about Rossi, where's he? Is he OK?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> How about Rossi, where's he? Is he OK?



Aye anno i mailed him tuesday also asked about him and so did northerner but still no signs


Sam are you here did Tez get back to you  ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

no word from tez yet, probably busy


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> no word from tez yet, probably busy



Okay , yup he cant text and drive buses at same time


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just heard from tez, he's fine but his meter is still buggered


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> just heard from tez, he's fine but his meter is still buggered



CHEERS sAM HE WILL H AVE T SORT GETTING TO PHARMACY TOMORROW THEN FOR MORE STRIPS I GUESS OR A NEW METER , HE NEEDS A SPARE


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> CHEERS sAM HE WILL H AVE T SORT GETTING TO PHARMACY TOMORROW THEN FOR MORE STRIPS I GUESS OR A NEW METER , HE NEEDS A SPARE



he's on about popping down to soton on the choochoo for a pint (northe, pm!!) I  might ask if he wants one of my spares, lord knows i have enough of the buggers


----------



## Freddie99

Oooh Southampton. Sounds like a good thing. I'm not too far from there.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Oooh Southampton. Sounds like a good thing. I'm not too far from there.
> 
> Tom



TOMORROW TOM! YOU ARE COMING TO SOUTHAMPTON TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Shit. Tomorrow is not a good thing  I have a lab session which is a warm up to my practical exam for microbiology exam  What a bugger. When is the next time?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Shit. Tomorrow is not a good thing  I have a lab session which is a warm up to my practical exam for microbiology exam  What a bugger. When is the next time?



bugger the lab session, pull a sicky


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> bugger the lab session, pull a sicky



Wish I could, it's stuff I missed out on when I was ill last time


----------



## Freddie99

Hang on, that said I could roll down on Wednesday as it's totally free then.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

but thats not tomorrow 

right, i have to go to the shop and get bread. *puffs away*


----------



## am64

afternoon folks glad they hadnt shut this place down....large cider please folks!  sam did you see the flat?
no news from sugarbum recently either ????or have i missed something


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> afternoon folks glad they hadnt shut this place down....large cider please folks!  sam did you see the flat?
> no news from sugarbum recently either ????or have i missed something



Hi am hun xxx u ok


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Hi am hun xxx u ok



still bunged up but better thanks ...says she sneezing !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> still bunged up but better thanks ...says she sneezing !



Yeh snap got a chance to go to bed wen i tryed head started banging gr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

no flat viewing today, landlord never got back to me so i'll give him a call tomorrow at some point. He's so useless >.<


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Yeh snap got a chance to go to bed wen i tryed head started banging gr



parcetamol ibrophen and whisky ! not qualified to give real medical advice


----------



## Freddie99

Eurgh. That was a nasty hypo. 2.9 mmol/L with shakes and sweats. Treatment of one cuppa loaded with sugar and a massive dose of curry and rice.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Eurgh. That was a nasty hypo. 2.9 mmol/L with shakes and sweats. Treatment of one cuppa loaded with sugar and a massive dose of curry and rice.
> 
> Tom



in which case you'll be feeling too cack to go to lab tomorrow, so can come to soton for drinkies


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

ohgodohgodohgod i was just this close to having my phone stolen 

went to the shop, for bread and sugar for matts tea/coffee. And there was this REALLY DODGY looking bloke outside. He walks up to me, gets really close and is all like 'the phone box doesn't work i need to make a phone call. can i use your phone?'

i lied through my teeth  and then ran into the shop. He was gone by the time i got out. 

scary times


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

I'm alive. I think I have been running on the low side BG wise, I often get sweaty and how when in the 3's or low 4's. Too much exercise trying to fight the flab. Hopefully I can reduce the Metfartin dose.

Meter still fu**ed but will go to chemists in the morning, hopefully some new strips will sort it out. In which case I will hassle Roche for a replacement tub.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> parcetamol ibrophen and whisky ! not qualified to give real medical advice



Goodness me sounds like a cocktail and a half X


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Goodness me sounds like a cocktail and a half X



Paracetamol and Asprin is safe to take together. Doctor told me that one. When I was ill with a bad cold doc said 2 paracetamol then 2 asprin two hours later and repeat. Max 8 of each type of tablet a day. Made me better.


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all. How's everyone doing?



Hi Becky,

I'm OK. Just having a go on the pooter before other half appears. They think I have got a bit on the side!

Did you put in for that course?


----------



## am64

hi Tez good to see your alive !!! steff you can take ibrophen every 8hrs and paracetmaol every 4  forget the whisky it was a joke...vodkas better hehee


----------



## SacredHeart

brightontez said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> I'm OK. Just having a go on the pooter before other half appears. They think I have got a bit on the side!
> 
> Did you put in for that course?



Hey Tez.

I'm still working on it! It's turning out to be a bit of a fiasco! I've got the email they said they'd send me, and it looks like it's do-able, but I need to get two essays, redo my CV, get two references, write a personal statement, apply for funding....the list goes on 

But it will happen 

Just writing a guest post for Sam's blog at the moment


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Tez.
> 
> I'm still working on it! It's turning out to be a bit of a fiasco! I've got the email they said they'd send me, and it looks like it's do-able, but I need to get two essays, redo my CV, get two references, write a personal statement, apply for funding....the list goes on
> 
> But it will happen
> 
> Just writing a guest post for Sam's blog at the moment



That's really encouraging. I really hope you get accepted on the course.

Right gang. I must light the fire under the cauldron as it's my turn to drive it tonight. (= my turn to cook)... 

I might not be back on till quite late as there is a film we want to watch on the telly....


----------



## Steff

Laters Tez

Good evening becky you had a good weekend? x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Tez.
> 
> I'm still working on it! It's turning out to be a bit of a fiasco! I've got the email they said they'd send me, and it looks like it's do-able, but I need to get two essays, redo my CV, get two references, write a personal statement, apply for funding....the list goes on
> 
> But it will happen
> 
> Just writing a guest post for Sam's blog at the moment



WOO BECKY! You can dooooo iiiitttttttt 

ooooooo i must start writing my one for you!!!

Urgh i has headache. Bleach fumes!


----------



## SacredHeart

brightontez said:


> That's really encouraging. I really hope you get accepted on the course.



Thanks! I appreciate the good wishes 



Steff2010 said:


> Laters Tez
> 
> Good evening becky you had a good weekend? x



Not bad, thanks Steff. Went to Whitby yesterday on Staff Day Out, and did a treasure hunt. Shame about the multiple hypos, but it was good fun.



salmonpuff said:


> WOO BECKY! You can dooooo iiiitttttttt
> 
> ooooooo i must start writing my one for you!!!
> 
> Urgh i has headache. Bleach fumes!



Yep, it should be with you later  Bleach fumes are yuuuuuuck


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Yep, it should be with you later  Bleach fumes are yuuuuuuck



they are aren't they 

cool, i will be on the ole msn. Likely appearing offline though  i are hiding.

right, dinner. mmmmmmmmmmm foodsies


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, Stealth!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Ooooh, Stealth!



they call me the ninja...

*puffs away*


----------



## SacredHeart

Swift like the wind!


----------



## Steff

Bck later on xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later, Steff!


----------



## Steff

God im soo tempted by a bloody piece of madeira cake left over from there pudding lol.But nope I will have the conference pear instead.


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> God im soo tempted by a bloody piece of madeira cake left over from there pudding lol.But nope I will have the conference pear instead.



My GOD, Steff, you're a bloomin saint!!  I'd have had the cake, with chocolate spread on.  But then, maybe that's why I'm a few stones overweight and you're not, lol.

xx


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> My GOD, Steff, you're a bloomin saint!!  I'd have had the cake, with chocolate spread on.  But then, maybe that's why I'm a few stones overweight and you're not, lol.
> 
> xx



hi helen our paths cross!!!


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> My GOD, Steff, you're a bloomin saint!!  I'd have had the cake, with chocolate spread on.  But then, maybe that's why I'm a few stones overweight and you're not, lol.
> 
> xx



Pfft Helen your kidding , I might of 9 month ago but not now anyway o/h said if i behaved for 3 days he would get me some play boy bunny gadgets


----------



## SacredHeart

Mmm...just had a very nice glass of rose wine, with my spag bog


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Mmm...just had a very nice glass of rose wine, with my spag bog



MMM delicious accompniement(?) (spelling) there Becky


----------



## SacredHeart

Well, I try


----------



## HelenP

Oooh 'eck, I've just overdone it on the Mint Chocolate Baileys, a late Christmas present given to me on Friday.  Let's just say at least it won't be around to bother me from Monday...............................oh, that's tomorrow....... 

In that case, I can do my usual Monday thing of "I'm gonna be REALLY good this week......" 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening gents, ladies, I'll have another pint  and hopefully be able to sit down quietly for a while, everyone chipper I hope


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi's back, YAY! *breaks open the booze*


----------



## Steff

WOOOO everyones back now lol, welcome home rossi heeh x


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers peeps, I hope the booze wasn't locked away I would have come back sooner rif I'd known! 

Just been proper rushed off feet, had to go to MK!!! And going up midlands the morrow!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> cheers peeps, I hope the booze wasn't locked away I would have come back sooner rif I'd known!
> 
> Just been proper rushed off feet, had to go to MK!!! And going up midlands the morrow!



good news eh rossi work picking up?


----------



## rossi_mac

Yeah I guess, still touch and go, well not totally confident that my glass in half full! Had some drawings back from archiect last week, some interesting ideas!! We've taken a bit from each "option" to piece to ether our "ideal" now she's gonna chat to the planners! Hope all is tip top with you.


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Yeah I guess, still touch and go, well not totally confident that my glass in half full! Had some drawings back from archiect last week, some interesting ideas!! We've taken a bit from each "option" to piece to ether our "ideal" now she's gonna chat to the planners! Hope all is tip top with you.



lady architect eh? excellent! we're good at chating to planners ...dont have quite the ego problems!


----------



## HelenP

Lovely to see Rossi back in our midst, pint in hand, all's well with the world, lol.

xx


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Lovely to see Rossi back in our midst, pint in hand, all's well with the world, lol.
> 
> xx



hi helen!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers Helen, pint needs to be necked, gotta be up at 5am I think, need my sleep been chopping trees all weekend totally done in!

Catch you all later in week, or so....

Stay safe, keep sinning

rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers Helen, pint needs to be necked, gotta be up at 5am I think, need my sleep been chopping trees all weekend totally done in!
> 
> Catch you all later in week, or so....
> 
> Stay safe, keep sinning
> 
> rossi



Nights Rossi catch you soon x


----------



## Steff

Right guys im away to watch end of a film in bed 

Nights everyone I shall catch you tomorrow


X


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Right guys im away to watch end of a film in bed
> 
> Nights everyone I shall catch you tomorrow
> 
> 
> X



night cuz xx


----------



## Tezzz

Just popped in to say goodnight, see you all in the morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning all, hope everyones well xx


----------



## Steff

Right im away to drop lad off then away into town im birthday shopping im soo unorganised for once o/h's birthday tomorrow and dont even have a card in yet oops xxx 

laters


----------



## falcon123

Morning All! Gald to see you back Rossi. Think I will have a double espresso to start the day. One of those small almond biscuits on the side would be nice - can only be 1 or 2 grams CHO.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh, i need coffee please. and something that i can eat but that will lower the ole BGs. Not an impressed sam here at all. I'm feeling too guilty to eat anything yet 

nursey has been called, hopefully she'll ring back!

i have coffee now yay. Maybe have to wait for eats though. Boo


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Just got up. Yawn!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cold coffee mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff

Well im back fron town soaked grr stood around wh smiths for ages then marks and spencers deciding what to get , then in the end ended up getting him some special butter creme fudge and 2 shirts from burtons .I have bought some ingredients to try my hand at cooking tuna bake later


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all,

Just got some photos sent to me by my old school. They're from the last CCF camp that I did, I'm seriously tempted to photo shop in my beret for one of them seeing as I didn't have it on! I may well post the choice ones...

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

Here are the two best images from the last CCF camp that I went on:







Yours truly is the one in desert combats kneeling by "the weapon of mass destruction"






Yours truly on the left. Shame about the lack of beret, I may well have to photo shop  the damn thing into it.

Tom


----------



## Steff

Nice piccies Tom,


----------



## am64

is that gun real tom???


----------



## Corrine

They are great!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi hi

back from the pub with northe & tez,levels at 16  was expecting higher though!!! Silly people wouldn't let me buy any pints  i tell you lads, next time at least 3 round are on me ok?  A lovely afternoon in a lovely pub, even if my silly self did keep falling down the steps


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> hi hi
> 
> back from the pub with northe & tez,levels at 16  was expecting higher though!!! Silly people wouldn't let me buy any pints  i tell you lads, next time at least 3 round are on me ok?  A lovely afternoon in a lovely pub, even if my silly self did keep falling down the steps



...and spilling valuable beer! Great to see you both again


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> ...and spilling valuable beer! Great to see you both again



stupid step got in the way 

it was faaab, really great afternoon 

..boots didn't have my ketones strips....


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> stupid step got in the way
> 
> it was faaab, really great afternoon
> 
> ..boots didn't have my ketones strips....



Boots are useless!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Boots are useless!



lets get the mafia massive on them


----------



## falcon123

salmonpuff said:


> hi hi
> 
> back from the pub with northe & tez,levels at 16  was expecting higher though!!! Silly people wouldn't let me buy any pints  i tell you lads, next time at least 3 round are on me ok?  A lovely afternoon in a lovely pub, even if my silly self did keep falling down the steps



Are you guys planning a Southampton meet and getting in some practice?


----------



## SacredHeart

Haha! Only took a 15min lunch at work today, so left early. Laundry's on, bread maker's going - I am pleased with my domesticity this evening.

Now I just want to go to sleep, please....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

mmmmmmmmmmm me hungry. tikka masala for dinner but i'm not feeling it hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> hi hi
> 
> back from the pub with northe & tez,levels at 16  was expecting higher though!!! Silly people wouldn't let me buy any pints  i tell you lads, next time at least 3 round are on me ok?  A lovely afternoon in a lovely pub, even if my silly self did keep falling down the steps



Thanks Sam and Northerner.  I had a really nice day out.

I'll hold you to the round Sam.

Off to bed as up at 5am again tomorrow.

On and we had fish and chips tonight. I left the batter of  course. 

Goodnight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Thanks Sam and Northerner.  I had a really nice day out.
> 
> I'll hold you to the round Sam.
> 
> Off to bed as up at 5am again tomorrow.
> 
> On and we had fish and chips tonight. I left the batter of  course.
> 
> Goodnight.



when i get my job at asda, the rounds are defo on me  cuz its a when, not an if 

Hungry, scared to eat incase of waking on silly levels. distinct lack of food in the flat as its shopping day tomorrow. Nasty headache. urrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> is that gun real tom???



Yup it is. L98A1 aka that cadet GP rifle and it's a piece of crap. Stoppages galore with that pieve of kit. Compaired to a real SA80 it's crap. I've had fun in firing both...


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> is that gun real tom???



They are a little on the side of scary when they're being fired at you and you know who's on the other end of them and you're not too confident in their skills and drills for weapons handling. They are alright for a little fun though.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning.

Coffee please barman.

Time to walk to *W* soon...


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well, away to drop lad off then going to course 

Laters x


----------



## rachelha

night time hypo, then 2.8 when got into work, thank goodness I dont have any meeting until 1pm, feel like a complete space cadet.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tennis on (i'm rooting for nadal, matts rooting for murray...its getting interesting). I've had 2 missed calls from the nurses this morning and they haven't called back. A text inviting me to the pub which i have had to decline and why?

because today i am off food shopping, then straight down to ocean village to look at this flat, then a quick blast tidy of this hole and then a viewing or 6742936438264328 of this hole at 6pm

phew

bloods 3.2 this morning. much better than 16 eh?

Oh, I have a job interview on saturday morning too, for a customer service advisor at ASDA. I'd better be on top of my game, I NEED this job.


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> tennis on (i'm rooting for nadal, matts rooting for murray...its getting interesting). I've had 2 missed calls from the nurses this morning and they haven't called back. A text inviting me to the pub which i have had to decline and why?
> 
> because today i am off food shopping, then straight down to ocean village to look at this flat, then a quick blast tidy of this hole and then a viewing or 6742936438264328 of this hole at 6pm
> 
> phew
> 
> bloods 3.2 this morning. much better than 16 eh?
> 
> Oh, I have a job interview on saturday morning too, for a customer service advisor at ASDA. I'd better be on top of my game, I NEED this job.




I am following the tennis, whilst at work, hope no one  catches me.  You have a hectic day same, hope the flat is nice, and the interview goes well on Sat.


----------



## rachelha

Yeah 2 set to Murray!


----------



## Corrine

Oh, I have a job interview on saturday morning too, for a customer service advisor at ASDA. I'd better be on top of my game, I NEED this job.[/QUOTE]

Good luck for Saturday!!


----------



## SacredHeart

11.8 after breakfast. MAKES. NO. SENSE!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

This flat we're looking at is in the Royal Albert Hotel, which itself is an archaeological goldmine. It's apparently in an area that was super notorious back in the day, and where a load of the 'Emmigrant Class' stayed before boarding titanic 

coooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> This flat we're looking at is in the Royal Albert Hotel, which itself is an archaeological goldmine. It's apparently in an area that was super notorious back in the day, and where a load of the 'Emmigrant Class' stayed before boarding titanic
> 
> coooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll



I'd much rather live in a place with a bit of history than some bland box!


----------



## SacredHeart

I agree. I live in the servant's quarters of an old house. It's awesome


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> I agree. I live in the servant's quarters of an old house. It's awesome



I agree too, unfortunately a 1960s bland box ex-council flat was all I could afford.  We have tried to put some character into it, but it is a bit hard.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh, trust me, I know the feeling. I was just extremely lucky that the landlord of this place was the chairman of the board at work, landlord to a colleague, and undercharges me on rent to the extreme!


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> I agree too, unfortunately a 1960s bland box ex-council flat was all I could afford.  We have tried to put some character into it, but it is a bit hard.



My house is a Victorian semi, built in 1896 and still has quite a few original features. It's also draughty and cold because I can't afford to do it up! Several houses across the road from me were blown up by a bomb during the war, so there are newer houses there. The house cost ?500 to build and cost me ?97,000 eight years ago. Within two years prices had risen to ?175,000 and I wouldn't have been able to afford to live here, although it has dropped back a bit over the last couple of years.


----------



## am64

good luck with the flat viewing sam x


----------



## rachelha

Northerner said:


> My house is a Victorian semi, built in 1896 and still has quite a few original features. It's also draughty and cold because I can't afford to do it up! Several houses across the road from me were blown up by a bomb during the war, so there are newer houses there. The house cost ?500 to build and cost me ?97,000 eight years ago. Within two years prices had risen to ?175,000 and I wouldn't have been able to afford to live here, although it has dropped back a bit over the last couple of years.



One very good thing about my flat is it is toasty warm.  Double glazing, cavity wall insulation, central heating put in about 5 years ago and surrounded on both sides, above and below by other flats.  
Good thing too, as my work is freezing - I am sat here in fingerless gloves again.


----------



## Freddie99

My halls is brilliantly warm. It helps being at the top of a block of flats that are rather new. The heating is phenomenally good. Having a small room helps.


----------



## Steff

Hiya all just got bk in other half is having a great day he is lounging around in pjs, he got a nice largeeee card from me with 45 and a hat i love to embarres him x


----------



## Tezzz

I'm back from *W*.

Other half is doing something on the pooter so I've got to be quiet.

I want cake. Can't have it. BG goes bonkers if I do and there's no special reason to have it. 

I think I'll go out to the pound shop and window shop at all the cakes there. I can drool over them and then walk back home.... to something loud on the ipod.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'm back from *W*.
> 
> Other half is doing something on the pooter so I've got to be quiet.
> 
> I want cake. Can't have it. BG goes bonkers if I do and there's no special reason to have it.
> 
> I think I'll go out to the pound shop and window shop at all the cakes there. I can drool over them and then walk back home.... to something loud on the ipod.



My special reason for having cake later is his birthday it is triple choccie cake im having the tinyiest of slithers x


----------



## Corrine

I won't mention the blueberry mmuffin I've just scoffed then......


----------



## Steff

Ahh Corrine you just did tut .


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> Ahh Corrine you just did tut .



Sorry......it was nice but I shouldn't have done it!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Sorry......it was nice but I shouldn't have done it!



LOL ill be saying that later but what the eck! tis but once a year a birthday comes around


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

the flat was nice but in a really bad area. Not worth the area. wasn't in ocean village at all.

we've decided to resign here for another 6 months. but with demands like a new carpet etc. Landlord will be round at 6pm so we'll tell him then.


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> the flat was nice but in a really bad area. Not worth the area. wasn't in ocean village at all.
> 
> we've decided to resign here for another 6 months. but with demands like a new carpet etc. Landlord will be round at 6pm so we'll tell him then.



Good luck with the landlord Sam.


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> the flat was nice but in a really bad area. Not worth the area. wasn't in ocean village at all.
> 
> we've decided to resign here for another 6 months. but with demands like a new carpet etc. Landlord will be round at 6pm so we'll tell him then.



Ah! Being generous with the geography was he? Tut! Get some better heating/heavy curtains too!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Ah! Being generous with the geography was he? Tut! Get some better heating/heavy curtains too!



really generous ha! We went through ocean village thinking 'yea, this is nice' but then looking for the road it was a really bad area, we walked past this huuuuuuuuuge group of chavs who started shouting the odds at us and it was just...nasty...right by this horrible underpass too


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> really generous ha! We went through ocean village thinking 'yea, this is nice' but then looking for the road it was a really bad area, we walked past this huuuuuuuuuge group of chavs who started shouting the odds at us and it was just...nasty...right by this horrible underpass too



Yeah - near the Itchen Bridge. I used to run through there on one of my longer runs. It's all a bit of a mixture really - there are some really nice areas bordering on some of the, erm, less salubrious. Stick with Shirley!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

contract signed up til august. hurrah


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> contract signed up til august. hurrah



Yeah!  did you manage to get new carpets too?


----------



## am64

remember  what i told you re its you landlords responsiblity to sort our repairs xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Yeah!  did you manage to get new carpets too?



yup! well, hes gunna get a carpet cleaner first, then if that fails then new carpets. i reckon well end up with new ones. new matress coming too!!!!


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> yup! well, hes gunna get a carpet cleaner first, then if that fails then new carpets. i reckon well end up with new ones. new matress coming too!!!!



new matress - bliss.

I just booked a weeks holiday just before easter on the Isle of Skye


----------



## am64

just booked our little hide away in wales again for easter....surely the weather can't hold us back this time...!


----------



## Steff

night ......


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> just booked our little hide away in wales again for easter....surely the weather can't hold us back this time...!



Hope not! I once went on a camping holiday in Derbyshire with my girlfriend for May Bank Holiday week - we had to give up after two days because of the blizzards!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Hope not! I once went on a camping holiday in Derbyshire with my girlfriend for May Bank Holiday week - we had to give up after two days because of the blizzards!



no northe dont !!! didnt get there fore xmas cos of ice on severn bridge and newport tunnels ...i need to see some big pembrokeshire skys!!


----------



## Northerner

Shaking like a leaf ATM, 2.6 - trying not to shovel too many jelly babies down my gullet


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Shaking like a leaf ATM, 2.6 - trying not to shovel too many jelly babies down my gullet



weres all the creme eggs ?? good luck northe take it easy xx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, back from the midlands, all good, now fancy a hot bath and a bottle of scotch no glass, catch you later....


Ooh hope you lovely lot all good


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> weres all the creme eggs ?? good luck northe take it easy xx



Creme egga all gone. 4 JBs and a chocolate digestive - feeling much better now, but a quite scary one!


----------



## SacredHeart

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Northe!

Two hours of Quickstep and a long walk home. Now I am knaaaaaaaaaaackered!


----------



## Steff

Morning 
have a good day all


----------



## am64

bout time this place opened for lunch!!!
in recognition of our very own poet notherner and cos my daughter was singing this on her way to college the link to* kate bush running up that hill *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuLlwUaEyr0&feature=related
hope it works cheers north XX


----------



## am64

and so you youingester dont think its just for the ole foggies...heres the link to placebos 2008 version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5wota5vQCU&feature=related
which is better as harry hill would say!!
 i know which i prefer.....


----------



## falcon123

Barman, a pint of Adnams, a pickled egg and a large packet of plain crisps please. I will be confessing on the "I have sinned" thread later, but will have a second pint first!


----------



## am64

where is everyone...was it the KB link ??? that scared everyone?


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all,

Pint of Kronenbourg please barman. I have been shopping today with one of my flatmates, Argos has just made ?35 out of us. We've bought weights and are going to get into shape. Sitting around as a student has had effects that need to be reversed!

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Some of us have been to *W* all day! 

I want cake again, there is some in  the pound shop and I want it. Now. 

In the mean time a large Bailey's please barman.

And some change for the jukebox. Wanna stick *Get It On *by T-Rex on.... I just love the way he says 'Take Me'...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi all. I wandered up to tesco home earlier on, picked up a few glasses, new pan and a throw for our sofa. Matt and I are beginning to blitz the place, given up for a while though. I've completely cleaned out the cupboards too.

Not feeling brill though. Got a nasty taste in my mouth and feeling like I don't want to eat. Urgh. Nevermind. Tired too.

Gunna have to cook dinner soon. Not feeling it tonight, spag bol.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Some of us have been to *W* all day!
> 
> I want cake again, there is some in  the pound shop and I want it. Now.
> 
> In the mean time a large Bailey's please barman.
> 
> And some change for the jukebox. Wanna stick *Get It On *by T-Rex on.... I just love the way he says 'Take Me'...



First record I bought was Jeepster by T Rex - still have it somewhere. Here's a challenge Tez, have you got 'Tokoloshe Man' by John Kongas? One of my faves from that era!


----------



## am64

northe did you miss the KB post ???? dont believe it


----------



## trevann

i think it was vodka and red bull that set off my diabetes  so i we have a
black russian  and a piece off chocolate cake


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> First record I bought was Jeepster by T Rex - still have it somewhere. Here's a challenge Tez, have you got 'Tokoloshe Man' by John Kongas? One of my faves from that era!



Yep. It's on Fly records. Came out in 71.


----------



## trevann

we have that record hubby a fan got it internet last year


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> northe did you miss the KB post ???? dont believe it



Shh! I was keeping that one to myself!


----------



## Northerner

trevann said:


> we have that record hubby a fan got it internet last year



Good taste!


----------



## Tezzz

Tell you what, I'll warm up the valve amplifier and stick it on, haven't played it in years.

Will have to shove off. Other half dishing up din dins and I don't want to get nagged....

Might try and sneak in later or tomorrow morning.


----------



## am64

see you later Tez welcome to the pub trevann...everything is virtual so no worrys here black russian and choco cake coming up !


----------



## rossi_mac

Well spotted AM welcome new customer, I'm on bottles of grogg, slouched at the bar, no cake for me cheers.

What a great day, thirsty thursday the morrow, yay!


----------



## am64

tell all about your great day rossi


----------



## rachelha

Hello all, baileys with ice and an espresso for me please.  

I have to sit through our annual staff conference tomorrow - ugh.  Some of the presentations will be ok, but a lot of it will be over my head.  

I will have to negotiate the lunch too.  It is normally sandwiches, trays of cake and fruit.  Not sure if I will be able to resist the cake, I may have to escape back to my office and eat my normal oatcakes and cheese.


----------



## am64

what line of business are you in Rachel if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

time for coffee and game playage i think

just spoke to my mum, feel like I never have anything to say to her anymore  might give her another ring tomorrow, but going visiting on the weekend.

i wish something exciting would happen. that way i would have loads to tell her


----------



## am64

something exciting is going to happen...next week it february one month nearer to the summer!


----------



## rossi_mac

my great day? I dunno got a beer right now, drive almost finished, weekend nearer I'm happy! 

Rach - I haven't opened the bottle of Baileys we bought for Christmas yet!!
Hope it tastes goooood


----------



## MCH

Can I have a dry sherry please? I have been marking prelim papers and am a little depressed -mind you there wasn't a lot to mark so it didn't take long!


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> what line of business are you in Rachel if you dont mind me asking?



I work at the Royal Botanic Gardens in Edinburgh, but I am in the finance office.  Half the talks will probably be about plant genetics and other botany related things, which I have no idea about.  I did not even do GCSE biology and have always lived in flats so have never had a garden of my own!  

It is a great place to work though (most of the time), can sit outside in the summer to eat your lunch.

That Baileys is going down a little too well.  Can I have another please?


----------



## MCH

rachelha said:


> I work at the Royal Botanic Gardens in Edinburgh, but I am in the finance office.  Half the talks will probably be about plant genetics and other botany related things, which I have no idea about.  I did not even do GCSE biology and have always lived in flats so have never had a garden of my own!
> 
> It is a great place to work though (most of the time), can sit outside in the summer to eat your lunch.
> 
> That Baileys is going down a little too well.  Can I have another please?



I like the idea of your lunch. - I wonder how long it'll be before it is warm and dry enough for you


----------



## Steff

Night
......


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Night
> ......



night steff - hope the bed bugs don't bite.


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> where is everyone...



Was working tonight, a rare midweek booking.

Very excited about tomorrow, my daughter's going for a scan, so I said I'd go down for the day to look after the toddler she minds while she's gone, and she insisted I go with her to the scan, as a 2nd pair of hands in case said toddler plays up (which she hardly ever does).  So I'll get to see it all going on, which is rather fab!

xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## Steff

hav gd day all


----------



## am64

morning..today i woke up for the first time in a week with no headache or sore throat.....yeahhh but,,BS 8.7 where did that come from...im never that high in morning grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> morning..today i woke up for the first time in a week with no headache or sore throat.....yeahhh but,,BS 8.7 where did that come from...im never that high in morning grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



2 hrs since brek..piece of toast ...dog walk and shopping and im still 7.9 going down...but im hungrey !!


----------



## Freddie99

Barman, where's the meths? I need to bloody well forget the past few days rapidly. F***ing awful bloods and just getting really grumpy and s***ty times with it. Exams aren't helping.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

My Tae Bo Dvd Is Here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> My Tae Bo Dvd Is Here!!!!!!!!!!!



Vblog, please...


----------



## Steff

Enjoy the rest of your afternoon all 



Bye


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Enjoy the rest of your afternoon all
> 
> 
> 
> Bye



And you Steff!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Vblog, please...



i might actually have to...except i will look like a prat


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope all are well, but I have a problem, I need a drink NOW! But my eye's don't want one nor my driving licence points, but my mind, feet and gut want beer, anyone know of a good pub? Might have to look in the events bit to check when the next "meet" might be!


----------



## SacredHeart

Come to York, Rossi! It seems to be going ahead for March 27th 

Urgh, I feel in an absolute haze this afternoon. Trying to get on top of things, and I'm now writing a fairly crawling email to apologise for someone's lost cheque. 

Also trying to trick my mind into thinking it's summer by playing loads of songs that make me think of summer on Spotify.


----------



## rossi_mac

I'll drop Keith a mail now to see if he's about! Then approach wifey!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Good man!


----------



## rossi_mac

Mail dropped lets see if he comes back, unless he's in South America, these Posties / TA major's are right layabouts!!!


----------



## twinnie

afternoon all can i have a large hot choccy with marshmellow and whipped cream please my sister took me for a coffee today and had one i been thinking about it all day lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Good call!


----------



## AlisonM

twinnie said:


> afternoon all can i have a large hot choccy with marshmellow and whipped cream please my sister took me for a coffee today and had one i been thinking about it all day lol



Wot! No sprinkles? I'll have the same please barkeep, with just a touch of nutmeg.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tae bo fuuuuuuuuun times. Shame I had to go do it upstairs in the limited space.


----------



## twinnie

AlisonM said:


> Wot! No sprinkles? I'll have the same please barkeep, with just a touch of nutmeg.



i forgot about the sprinkles lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

THIS IS NOT GOOD!!!! Ny arch nemesis (and ex *shudder*) has gotten a job with cotswold archaeology over both myself and my friend!!!!! I AM OUTRAGED. This is the loser who was fired from Wessexarchaeology for sexually assaulting his supervisor


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> i forgot about the sprinkles lol



how could you forget about sprinkes??? cinnamon sprinkes now thats an idea?


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> THIS IS NOT GOOD!!!! Ny arch nemesis (and ex *shudder*) has gotten a job with cotswold archaeology over both myself and my friend!!!!! I AM OUTRAGED. This is the loser who was fired from Wessexarchaeology for sexually assaulting his supervisor



I hope he gets kicked into a pit and only gets discovered in 2094!


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> how could you forget about sprinkes??? cinnamon sprinkes now thats an idea?



ohhh i want one for real now lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I hope he gets kicked into a pit and only gets discovered in 2094!



You are my best friend now Northe  I hope so too. Dirty, smelly, horrible rat faced little boy that he is


----------



## am64

hey twinnie you ok i got a bit confused with your thread earlier...are you not T2 anymore??? pm if you want


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Large Baileys please barman. No make it a bucket. With ice. Thank god this pub is virtual.

Another crappy day at *W. *Bus in front missing all afternoon so I copped a 'double road'. And it was busy. Bingo hall chucked out and I got a lower deck full of grannies on last trip back to the shed. Not impressed.

I want something naughty. Cake. Jaffa Cakes. Shame they are still in the shop. Or a curry. Naan bread. Drool.

Probably end up with something from the weight watchers menu list for din dins. Oh how I want something naughty. I bought a bar of chocolate on the way home and binned it. Sob. I 'kin hate this regime. Might take 2 sleeping tablets and go to bed instead.


----------



## Steff

goodnight and goodbye


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> THIS IS NOT GOOD!!!! Ny arch nemesis (and ex *shudder*) has gotten a job with cotswold archaeology over both myself and my friend!!!!! I AM OUTRAGED. This is the loser who was fired from Wessexarchaeology for sexually assaulting his supervisor



do his new employers know this??


----------



## Tezzz

*Meter progress report.*

I phoned Roche on Monday and they have sent me some new batteries and control solution.

Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow, they said it can take 5 days.


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> I hope he gets kicked into a pit and only gets discovered in 2094!



Not nearly long enough by my reckoning. Add another millennium or so. I'm sorry you didn't get it Sam.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> goodnight and goodbye



Why the 'goodbye' Steff? You OK?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> goodnight and goodbye



steff whats going on????


----------



## AlisonM

Steff2010 said:


> goodnight and goodbye



What's up Steff, you OK?


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> goodnight and goodbye



Wassup Steff?

PM me if you want to.


----------



## am64

shes blocked her PM !!!! CUZ PM me i am sure we can help you sort this out!!!


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> hey twinnie you ok i got a bit confused with your thread earlier...are you not T2 anymore??? pm if you want



hi there am i was never a type 2 i was told i was a type 2 by my dsn and gp but i am a pancreantic diabetic my consultant kindly informed me last week its in my notes from when i was first dianoise by my old consultant

steff are u alright ?


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> shes blocked her PM !!!! CUZ PM me i am sure we can help you sort this out!!!



I sent Steff an email. 

Steff if you're reading this *speak to us*!


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> hi there am i was never a type 2 i was told i was a type 2 by my dsn and gp but i am a pancreantic diabetic my consultant kindly informed me last week its in my notes from when i was first dianoise by my old consultant



thanks Twinnie ive just caught up on the thread understand now Wooo even more big hugs comming North to you NOW XXXXX


----------



## AlisonM

Does anyone know why Steff is upset? I haven't noticed anything in the threads. What am I missing?


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> I sent Steff an email.
> 
> Steff if you're reading this *speak to us*!



brill tez i dont have it ... come on steffy xxx


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> brill tez i dont have it ... come on steffy xxx



If you look at Steff's last post and click on Steff2010 you should get a little menu appear on the web page. One of the options is to send an email.


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> If you look at Steff's last post and click on Steff2010 you should get a little menu appear on the web page. One of the options is to send an email.



cool tez i'll write to her after T xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i missed this. What's going on steff  ???


----------



## Tezzz

Right. I feel fed up. Off to bed. Early night I think. See ya all later.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

feel better soon tez

cakes done. Practice run for tomorrow.

I've just had an offer of writing a bio for a website...for money oooooooooooh!!!

Is it dinner time yet? I'm still hypoing despite chugging juice and cake


----------



## SacredHeart

Money? Can I have some?

Cake? Can I have some?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Money? Can I have some?
> 
> Cake? Can I have some?



*offers you some cake*


----------



## SacredHeart

Hurrah!


----------



## am64

Large Vodka Needed Urgently


----------



## Freddie99

More meths please barman.


----------



## am64

maybe i share the meths with you TOM !!


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> maybe i share the meths with you TOM !!



Gooodness! What sort of an establishment do you think we run here? We serve only the finest turpentine and white spirit!


----------



## am64

I have a triple of both


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Gooodness! What sort of an establishment do you think we run here? We serve only the finest turpentine and white spirit!



What's the choice of mixers? White Lightning perhaps?


----------



## am64

heheeeeehheeeeee thanks tom thats not a mixer its a chaser!!!


----------



## rachelha

have you got any buckie??


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> What's the choice of mixers? White Lightning perhaps?



Witch hazel or Hi Karate...


----------



## am64

is that for the sickie? yuk sorry rachel


----------



## am64

one of those nights northe !


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> is that for the sickie? yuk sorry rachel



no buckfast, the drink of choice of neds in Scotland


----------



## Freddie99

I might even ask for the tramp juice. Pass the special brew barman.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> no buckfast, the drink of choice of neds in Scotland



heeeheee.. whats a ned..i lived in caithness once but cant remeber what buckfast is...a whisky prehaps?


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> no buckfast, the drink of choice of neds in Scotland



Haha, for the pikey scumbags down here it's half a dozen litres of wifebeater.


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> I might even ask for the tramp juice. Pass the special brew barman.



special brew ...opps sounding bad tom..try kestral if you can get it !


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> heeeheee.. whats a ned..i lived in caithness once but cant remeber what buckfast is...a whisky prehaps?



Isn't that the fortified wine brewed by monks in Devon?


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> special brew ...opps sounding bad tom..try kestral if you can get it !



Ok, here's the alternative, barman, brake fluid please!


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> heeeheee.. whats a ned



NED = Non Educated Delinquent. The equivalent of chav/pikey.


----------



## am64

toilet duck??? this is bad


----------



## rachelha

Northerner said:


> Isn't that the fortified wine brewed by monks in Devon?



That's the stuff.  Full of sugar, caffeine and alcolhol,  a lethal mixture. Apparently in 4 out of 10 alcohol fuelled crimes in Scotland, it is Buckfast that has been drunk.


----------



## rachelha

Tom Hreben said:


> NED = Non Educated Delinquent. The equivalent of chav/pikey.



I never due that was what it stood for.  I have learnt something today


----------



## Northerner

I once had some distilled tea!


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> I never due that was what it stood for.  I have learnt something today



Got told it by a friend from Edingburgh. She spends alot of time in our flat as a few of my flatmates are on her course.


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> I once had some distilled tea!



did it ease the pain??


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> did it ease the pain??



I was 15 and got thrown out of French along with my mate! This was about a week after a liebig condenser had gone missing from the chemistry lab...


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> I was 15 and got thrown out of French along with my mate! This was about a week after a liebig condenser had gone missing from the chemistry lab...



hahhaa did you do the experiment re pure alcohol when the teacher would pour it on the absestos mat and set fire to it...well our mad teacher just had a swig and passed it round....


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hahhaa did you do the experiment re pure alcohol when the teacher would pour it on the absestos mat and set fire to it...well our mad teacher just had a swig and passed it round....



That sounds like fun. Our geography teacher, who rejoiced the name of Hairy Mary because she was, spent her time teaching us to play poker. Far more interesting than studying the pink bits on the map.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> That sounds like fun. Our geography teacher, who rejoiced the name of Hairy Mary because she was, spent her time teaching us to play poker. Far more interesting than studying the pink bits on the map.



can you imagine the fuss now!! im all educationed out my Daughter is in the processes of submiting for Uni AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> can you imagine the fuss now!! im all educationed out my Daughter is in the processes of submiting for Uni AHHHHHHHHHHH



I know. I took eight Highers, now they have kittens if you want to do more than four. And yes, geography was one of them.


----------



## am64

how is the frozen north these days? more snow??


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> how is the frozen north these days? more snow??



A few flurries here, but mostly it's rain. Not so cold either, it was almost springlike when I went out on my volunteering gig earlier.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> A few flurries here, but mostly it's rain. Not so cold either, it was almost springlike when I went out on my volunteering gig earlier.



hows all that going?


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> hows all that going?



It's great. I go down a couple of times a week and man the office while the counsellors do their thing. It gets me out of the house and makes me feel useful.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

trying to think up a name for my 'freelance writing' buisness. 

Not sure how to set up a decent website for it either. I'd do it on wordpress bu well, thats more of a blog site...


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> trying to think up a name for my 'freelance writing' buisness.
> 
> Not sure how to set up a decent website for it either. I'd do it on wordpress bu well, thats more of a blog site...



Wordsmith(s)?


----------



## am64

i'll give it some thought...nothing too cheesy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

AlisonM said:


> Wordsmith(s)?



already a website


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> already a website



Darn! I thought I'd heard it somewhere.

Hmm. How about: Scrivener, Penman, or Prosody?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Calligraphus?


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> Calligraphus?



Sounds good.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Calligraphus?



good one sam 
bit of the old ancient about it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> good one sam
> bit of the old ancient about it



exactly 

http://calligraphus.wordpress.com

just getting it set up. Not sure how to start advertising though?


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> exactly
> 
> http://calligraphus.wordpress.com
> 
> just getting it set up. Not sure how to start advertising though?



did you try Elance??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> did you try Elance??



to advertise my page?


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> to advertise my page?



well you can upload all your details and the bid for jobs...but also people who want stuff doing will do a search..cos its not that big here yet but featured in sunday times once so people use it ...i got asked to do a job cos i was uk based...never know??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> well you can upload all your details and the bid for jobs...but also people who want stuff doing will do a search..cos its not that big here yet but featured in sunday times once so people use it ...i got asked to do a job cos i was uk based...never know??



cool, i'll definitely do that!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> cool, i'll definitely do that!



well you never know and looking at the jobs avaiable there are a few blooger's/writers required...its a whole new world out there...let me know if you get stuck cos its free if you subscribe to one category x good luck


----------



## twinnie

morning all its snowing again here large coffee please barman


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

It's all a bit gloomy here in Brighton. Grey skies. On the upside I am going out tonight for a friends birthday. Must get a couple of cigars for this one...Other than that, bloods are better today. Must be stress that sends me sky high.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tut tom, cigars are bad for you 

busy day for me today. Even though i only got out of bed like...half an hour ago. Off into town to pick up some bits and a cake transporter, back here and housework, finish this piece of writing, make dads cake

*phew*


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> tut tom, cigars are bad for you



Sod it you only live once lol!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Sod it you only live once lol!



swat i said, i only live once i'll just be a social smoker, then i started smoking about 30 a day. Then I got nueropathy


----------



## am64

hi folks ...im off to hospital with son to have his hand checked over...hopefully our last visit...had run in with school today cos they wrote to me about 1 day unauthorised absense!! he missed 10 weeks last term cos if broken hand no questions asked at all, then one day at doctor in January and they are creating such a fuss they want evidence of appointment blahblah blah...apart from aything else we had informed them by email of the appointment !!! still only a few more months and we will be free of all that school c***p when he leaves!grrrrrrr


----------



## am64

anyone heard from steff ?? shes still blocking her PMs


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> swat i said, i only live once i'll just be a social smoker, then i started smoking about 30 a day. Then I got nueropathy



Fortunately for me I'm too lazy and tight to be a proper smoker lol. I wouldn't be arsed to walk down the stairs to go out side that and I wouldn't want to buy the fags in the first place lol. Cigars are different.


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi and goodbye from me!

Off to "W" and I really dont want to go. Feel like a child going to school on a Monday morning. Hope today goes ok.

Sigh! I am going to miss the BB final too. Dammit!

Laters guys, hope you have a nice afternoon xx


----------



## rachelha

gggrrrr - I gave in and ate 2 v small pieces of shortbread with my lunch (I had insulin for them) but my levels shot up to 15.6.  Not good at all.  I get such high peaks in afternoons it is stupid.  It looks as though I am going to have to stick to just eating oatcakes and cheese for the next 7 months.  Feeling v v v guilty now.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> gggrrrr - I gave in and ate 2 v small pieces of shortbread with my lunch (I had insulin for them) but my levels shot up to 15.6.  Not good at all.  I get such high peaks in afternoons it is stupid.  It looks as though I am going to have to stick to just eating oatcakes and cheese for the next 7 months.  Feeling v v v guilty now.



have you tried nairns cheese oatcakes...great substute for mini cedars!

i have had the quickest hospital appointment with my son ever...left at 2.30 got to hospital ..got a parking place! went in handed in letter...called straight in saw consultant he discharged son...went back to pay for car park...no charge cos we so quick..drove home back by 3.15 ...Now thats Lucky!!


----------



## Freddie99

Just gone and bought myself a new blood machine amongst other things. I've now got an Aviva Accu Chek Nano. It's the smallest one I've had yet! Comes in a shiny black colour with a glow in the dark screen.


----------



## twinnie

strange weather we are having today one minute its snowing quite hard the next the sun is out and its quite pleasant 
so proud of my little girl she passed her national test level c in maths
does not take after her mum lol
barman can i have a morgan spice with coke to celebrate


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Just gone and bought myself a new blood machine amongst other things. I've now got an Aviva Accu Chek Nano. It's the smallest one I've had yet! Comes in a shiny black colour with a glow in the dark screen.



lol tom, you should have phoned roche and got one for free 

right, housework, cake baking, writing


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> strange weather we are having today one minute its snowing quite hard the next the sun is out and its quite pleasant
> so proud of my little girl she passed her national test level c in maths
> does not take after her mum lol
> barman can i have a morgan spice with coke to celebrate



similar weather here bright sunshine...but snowing!! well done twinnies Daughter .....now a drop of rum does sound nice..purely to warm me up x 

anyone heard from steffy??


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> similar weather here bright sunshine...but snowing!! well done twinnies Daughter .....now a drop of rum does sound nice..purely to warm me up x
> 
> anyone heard from steffy??



no getting worried now its not like her


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> lol tom, you should have phoned roche and got one for free
> 
> right, housework, cake baking, writing



Meh, eight quid isn't too much for something that I didn't have to wait for. I'll be hanging onto the old one though. Need a spare.


----------



## am64

nobody seems to know whats wrong..steffy if you read this please let us know if your ok....was it her course day today?


----------



## sofaraway

Think it was ealier in the week am, hope that she is ok, saw she was on last night, but not posted yet today.


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> nobody seems to know whats wrong..steffy if you read this please let us know if your ok....was it her course day today?



We're missing you Steff. Let us know you're OK please.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Come back steff 

Suit 101.com - a freelance writing website - rejected me for a job. Despite me sending them my award winning dissertation and also a few top notch uni articles. What a joke


----------



## falcon123

salmonpuff said:


> Come back steff
> 
> Suit 101.com - a freelance writing website - rejected me for a job. Despite me sending them my award winning dissertation and also a few top notch uni articles. What a joke



I have been turned down for a few jobs in my time for being over qualified. Strangely, or maybe not, the companies thought this after a medical. Maybe over qualified diabetic!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just made this for my dad. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## twinnie

god i need a large vodka babysitting 4 kids tonight only one is mine the other one is at her grans i am pulling my hair out


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> I just made this for my dad. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



I'm only a couple of miles away - it might go missing in the night! Sluuuuurp!


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> god i need a large vodka babysitting 4 kids tonight only one is mine the other one is at her grans i am pulling my hair out



Give the vodka to the kids, that will keep them quiet!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> Give the vodka to the kids, that will keep them quiet!



if only i could get away with that


----------



## SacredHeart

It was 11 degrees in my flat when I got in. It's only just scraping 13 now. It's gonna be a loooooong night


----------



## rossi_mac

wine or beer??



Hope ALL okay, end of week thank someone! 

That cake looks good!


----------



## am64

it is the full moon again...1:18am 30th january.......


----------



## twinnie

well thats them away just waiting for 10pm to take my lantus then i am going to bed i can hardly keep my eyes opened large strong coffee please barman


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope you get some good shut eye Twinnie,

AM the moon is looking good already, bring on sunday 

I went for the vino  looks like I'm the only sado at home still the pubs still open for any stragglers!


----------



## twinnie

morning all still knacked hubby woke me up at 5 am to make his packed lunch ground for divorce me thinks  large coffee barman please if u are open lol


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> morning all still knacked hubby woke me up at 5 am to make his packed lunch ground for divorce me thinks  large coffee barman please if u are open lol



Can't he make it himself? Goodness, if I expected someone to wake up at 5 to make me food I'd go hungry! Large coffee on the way!


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I'm surprisingly hangover free from last night. However, please remind me never to buy Hoegaarden in a pub again. What an expensive error. That aside, the White Rabbit in North Laine here is a rather nice pub as is the Pav Tav. My damn basal is giving me grief again.

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Hoe is expensive tom nice but best avoided in PH's 

Had another day up trees sawing, cutting, totally knackered so on the vino, off to have a hot bath to try and sort my feet out not happy with them! Are we all doomed??

Hope all had a good saturday


----------



## am64

no cos harry hills on.....and its curry !!!


----------



## rossi_mac

you not a fan of Harry or ruby??


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> you not a fan of Harry or ruby??



ooopppppssssyyyyyy soz opened the cut price whisky again   i meant YESSSSS harry hill and curry XXXX


----------



## rossi_mac

Thats good! Wish I could, all booze these days seems to be messing with me, not good! Hey ho gotta finish this wine!!


----------



## twinnie

hello all been at mums today and she made me mince and tatties yum 
just ordered the little book of carbs looking forward to reading it 
large coffee please


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> hello all been at mums today and she made me mince and tatties yum
> just ordered the little book of carbs looking forward to reading it
> large coffee please



You drink far too much coffee young lady - but seeing as it's virtual!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Has anyone heard from Steff?

I'm getting withdrawal symptoms, and I miss her.


----------



## am64

me too Tez ....steff if you read please PM me or Tez maybe we can help hun x


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> You drink far too much coffee young lady - but seeing as it's virtual!


thank you lol i dont drink booze so i will make up for it with cafferine


----------



## Freddie99

twinnie said:


> thank you lol i dont drink booze so i will make up for it with cafferine



Then you'd love a double vodka Red Bull! Staple of many of my friends on a night out! That or a Jaeger bomb...


----------



## am64

whats a jaeger bomb? i have a few jaegar suits from our local jumble sale but a drink ??


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> me too Tez ....steff if you read please PM me or Tez maybe we can help hun x



The forum isn't the same without Steff.

I'm off to bed now, I only popped in to see if Steff was about. 

Got to be up at 5.30am. Goodnight all.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> The forum isn't the same without Steff.
> 
> I'm off to bed now, I only popped in to see if Steff was about.
> 
> Got to be up at 5.30am. Goodnight all.



Night Tez, hope W goes smoothly tomorrow


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> whats a jaeger bomb? i have a few jaegar suits from our local jumble sale but a drink ??



It's a spirit called Jaegermeister mixed with an energy drink such as Red Bull. It's not pleasant. I can't stand them.


----------



## am64

ok i thought you ment the clothes designerxx



steffy if you see this please pm me xxx


----------



## Northerner

This pub has started to become very quiet these days, I wonder if it's time for a refurbishment to give it a new lease of life?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone heard from Steff?
> 
> I'm getting withdrawal symptoms, and I miss her.



Hi Tez ,

I have sent you an email hun x


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> This pub has started to become very quiet these days, I wonder if it's time for a refurbishment to give it a new lease of life?



cake shop perhaps????


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> This pub has started to become very quiet these days, I wonder if it's time for a refurbishment to give it a new lease of life?



Perhaps, I think we've drunk it dry...I'm sure you'll find somewhere as good Northerner.


----------



## rossi_mac

drunk it dry?? I hope not, have you looked round the corner, this is a big place you know!!

Anyway I'm done cutting back trees for the day and shifting soil! So am inside on the rouge, and am on the floor in front of fire attempting to make another diabotic!! Here's hoping it'll be worth publishing

Hope all well, and not too glum about monday fast approaching!


----------



## am64

the cake shop was a joke....i was just considering how much you all love cake .....we need somthing new... i remember when i first joined i found one liner thread difficult to understand...may thats whats happening here....relaunch required maybe
could we get wetherspoons interested???


----------



## rossi_mac

how about "whats occuring"


----------



## am64

speakers corner ?? park bench???


----------



## rossi_mac

park bench maybe's speakers corner not sure on, maybe you or someone could do a poll on it to see what others think for a name and generally raise awareness of this style of thread, as I agree I took a while to understand one liners, I think it was a conversation with Anne Marie & David about kilts that got me "onboard" there's another  "are you on board" hmm maybe not, not sure.


----------



## am64

on the bus ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all.

How're we all doing tonight?


----------



## am64

hi SC just discussing how quiet this place has been ...


----------



## SacredHeart

It has been, rather, hasn't it?


----------



## rossi_mac

shhh keep it down, the aliens might hear us!

on the bus is good.

Hi Becky, had a crazy weekend??


----------



## am64

well as ken kesey said " your either on the bus or off the bus.." and we are all definately on the bus with no getting off .....
i got to go and do my supermum chores of washing up AGAIN and putting out the washing ...i be back later


----------



## rossi_mac

Similar vein, go down the route of we're all in the same boat!? Probably a bit too random?


----------



## SacredHeart

rossi_mac said:


> shhh keep it down, the aliens might hear us!
> 
> on the bus is good.
> 
> Hi Becky, had a crazy weekend??



Nah, fairly quiet really, although I had a fairly inconvenient 2.7 earlier. I decided that it was extremely important at this time to do all the washing up, and tidy up the kitchen.... 

I'm also looking into competing in this ------> http://ratraceadventure.com/page242.asp as part of a 3 person team to raise money for JDRF. I'm going to give JDRF a ring about it tomorrow 

And yourself?


----------



## HelenP

I've not been around much due to a hectic few days, but now I've sat and read the last few pages here I'm worried about Steff too.  I really hope she's okay....


xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Helen, I think Steff has been on today but maybe not in here (hello Steff if you are reading hope you're okay)

Becky, race looks interesting, I'm tempted to sign up to a 10k road race, used to be a runner but haven't done much for a while, I think I've been on 5 runs since 2002! Maybe I'll sign up for one just turn up see how it goes?

My weekend, totally crazy girl Up trees, cutting back the dam apple trees nearly stacked it a few times! and shifting about 25 barrels of earth, by that rate probably over 100 left to go yipee!! Also put a bay curtain track up last night about 10pm! I'm living the dream

2.7 not good hope you alright now.


----------



## Steff

Helen i have replied to your mail


----------



## SacredHeart

rossi_mac said:


> Helen, I think Steff has been on today but maybe not in here (hello Steff if you are reading hope you're okay)
> 
> Becky, race looks interesting, I'm tempted to sign up to a 10k road race, used to be a runner but haven't done much for a while, I think I've been on 5 runs since 2002! Maybe I'll sign up for one just turn up see how it goes?
> 
> My weekend, totally crazy girl Up trees, cutting back the dam apple trees nearly stacked it a few times! and shifting about 25 barrels of earth, by that rate probably over 100 left to go yipee!! Also put a bay curtain track up last night about 10pm! I'm living the dream
> 
> 2.7 not good hope you alright now



Wow, that's quite the adventure!  

Yeah, I'm doing all right now. I kind of brought it on myself, really. I thought I'd eaten lunch, but turns out I'd just imagined the whole thing....



Steff2010 said:


> Helen i have replied to your mail



Hi Steff. Hope you're doing ok


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> hi SC just discussing how quiet this place has been ...



It's been very quiet. Especially without Steff.

I miss Steff's one liners. It was nice to hear how her day was going. Even what she was doing for tea gave me inspiration. 

Steff *do* pop in and say hello. 

I might not always have the time to reply, especially as the other half thinks I am having an affair with the board and they feel a bit put out at time. 

Steff, please remember I work shifts so it's not always possible to pop in for too long as I might have to be in bed early for a crack of dawn start. I try and look in with the phone but replying to threads is near impossible with it.


----------



## rachelha

Morning all.  Is the bar open yet?  I fancy a bloody mary
I have a major dose of Monday morning blues, not helped by a 1.8 hypo last night - I scared myself a bit with that one.


----------



## Tezzz

Hope you feel better soon Rachel.


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh, 1.8? drink's on me then, love.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> It's been very quiet. Especially without Steff.
> 
> I miss Steff's one liners. It was nice to hear how her day was going. Even what she was doing for tea gave me inspiration.
> 
> Steff *do* pop in and say hello.
> 
> I might not always have the time to reply, especially as the other half thinks I am having an affair with the board and they feel a bit put out at time.
> 
> Steff, please remember I work shifts so it's not always possible to pop in for too long as I might have to be in bed early for a crack of dawn start. I try and look in with the phone but replying to threads is near impossible with it.



your a scholar and a gent tez i have eplied to your mail and i totally understand  about work no need to explain xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Steff  Hope things are ok x


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Ergh, 1.8? drink's on me then, love.



In that case can I make it champagne - vintage of course


----------



## SacredHeart

Shall I leave the bottle?


----------



## am64

yes please !!! hello alll


----------



## SacredHeart

Have a glass am! How're you today?


----------



## am64

not too bad SC...it snowed a little but is lovely and bright walking the dogs this morning


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning Steff  Hope things are ok x



Morning/afternoon  becki


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Morning/afternoon  becki



LARGE one for the lady just come in the door hey steffy xx


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon Steff, Becky and am,

Right I'm having a large virtual Baileys and what are you girls having?

I've put a quid in the jukebox so I'm having *Tiger Feet* by Mud. That leaves 2 selections left...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> LARGE one for the lady just come in the door hey steffy xx



xxxxxxxxx....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Afternoon Steff, Becky and am,
> 
> Right I'm having a large virtual Baileys and what are you girls having?
> 
> I've put a quid in the jukebox so I'm having *Tiger Feet* by Mud. That leaves 2 selections left...



Give me some ub40 hun 

and ill have a large scotch on the rocks.


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> Give me some ub40 hun
> 
> and ill have a large scotch on the rocks.



Let me treat you Steff. Make that two doubles please barman, thankyou. What about something by the Mission?

OK I am getting a round. What does everyone else want?


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> Let me treat you Steff. Make that two doubles please barman, thankyou. What about something by the Mission?
> 
> OK I am getting a round. What does everyone else want?



Me dont know the mission, what is there genre?


----------



## Tezzz

falcon123 said:


> Let me treat you Steff. Make that two doubles please barman, thankyou. What about something by the Mission?
> 
> OK I am getting a round. What does everyone else want?



Hi Falcon,

Another large Baileys please. I've put another quid in the juke so go for it. I'm gonna have *Squeeze Me Pleeze Me* by Slade. 

Gotta go to *W* soon...


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> Me dont know the mission, what is there genre?



An alternative/gothic rock group that was mainly active from the mid-eighties to mid-nineties. Think they are on YouTube but I have to get back to work now. Have a good afternoon.


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> An alternative/gothic rock group that was mainly active from the mid-eighties to mid-nineties. Think they are on YouTube but I have to get back to work now. Have a good afternoon.



Bye im away as well

Have a good shift Tez xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh my that staff meeting was DULL


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. Snooker was pretty cool, i didn't fall asleep. Though lunch sent my sugars up to 21 and I had to discreetly stab myself during one of the frames LOL. 

Glad you're back steff


----------



## SacredHeart

Wooo! Hey Sam  *hugs*


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. Snooker was pretty cool, i didn't fall asleep. Though lunch sent my sugars up to 21 and I had to discreetly stab myself during one of the frames LOL.
> 
> Glad you're back steff



xxx sam xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, Steff, I meant to ask if you wanted my version of the biscuit recipe I was using - 1/3 sugar to 2/3 Splenda?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oooh, Steff, I meant to ask if you wanted my version of the biscuit recipe I was using - 1/3 sugar to 2/3 Splenda?



yeah please Becky


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> xxx sam xxxx



 hiiiiiiiiiii. How have you been? Missed yooooouuuuuuuuu




			
				SacredHeart said:
			
		

> Wooo! Hey Sam  *hugs*



HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> yeah please Becky



No worries. I'll post it when I get home from work


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII




oooh, did you get an email from NaBloPoMo? Apparently, they're trying to encourage people to do it for February since it's the shortest month


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> oooh, did you get an email from NaBloPoMo? Apparently, they're trying to encourage people to do it for February since it's the shortest month



nope, got nothing  Probably because I can't remember the log in details for that email account. Either that or its in my spam folder


----------



## SacredHeart

Aww..... No fair


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> No worries. I'll post it when I get home from work



Thanks Becky x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

once i've uploaded my LJ review of the snooker I'll have to show you some pictures. Actually hang on...have this one.

I WAS THIS CLOSE TO ALASTAIR CARTER


----------



## SacredHeart

With that lighting, he looks like he's wearing a racing driver's suit.  Formula One Snooker. Now that I would pay to watch!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i dont like that he won  i wanted Ali to win


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> i dont like that he won  i wanted Ali to win



I recognise neither


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> I recognise neither



 John Higgins is only the current (and previous three time) snooker world chamption/welsh open champion/MBE bloke 

wikipedia will tell you all  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Higgins_(snooker_player)

Alistair Carter was last years welsh open champion too


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> John Higgins is only the current (and previous three time) snooker world chamption/welsh open champion/MBE bloke
> 
> wikipedia will tell you all  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Higgins_(snooker_player)
> 
> Alistair Carter was last years welsh open champion too



Ahh of course ive heard of higgins just i could nto see his face proper as his arm was in the way x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Ahh of course ive heard of higgins just i could nto see his face proper as his arm was in the way x



haha, yeah it was really difficult to get a picture of him lifting the trophy. He kept moving, silly man


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, 

Snooker and cakes, I like the topics! But I want a drink but need to pick wifey up in 2 hours, dam it.

Why are some days so crazy you have no idea what you've done and what your suposed to do and then you get the car garage phone you up say all is well then hit you with a fat bill and say you need new tires you need new this!! Bloody nora! Scotch LARGE with a whisky chaser LARGE.

On a positive note I'm had a haircut and feel more like ME


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

out of pasta nooooooooooooooooooo. quick, to the shop *puffs away*


----------



## Steff

Stew and dumplings for tea i suspect i might regret it but its comfort food for me x


----------



## rossi_mac

haven't had dumplings for ages, mmmm. Quiche and some veg for us, I think!


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> Me dont know the mission, what is there genre?




Your starter for 10!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz7R335JH0E


----------



## rachelha

Hello barman - please can I have a double gin and tonic.  I have just cleaned up a whole load of cat sick, and chucked out a whole freezer load of food.  Not a good evening.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Stew and dumplings for tea i suspect i might regret it but its comfort food for me x



ooh I was thinking of having stew and dumplings this week.  yummy


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> ooh I was thinking of having stew and dumplings this week.  yummy



As long as its not wednesday thats speg bol night x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> As long as its not wednesday thats speg bol night x



Just had to throw out the mince for the spag bol due to rubbish freezer.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> ooh I was thinking of having stew and dumplings this week.  yummy



mmmmmmm i might hav to get some stewing steak tomorrow now!


----------



## am64

HI ALLLL xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, still fancy some dumplings after you mentioned them steff! grub was good here though!

Is it bad, that I'm not even pouring the wine into a wine glass now!?? I hope not.

Woke at 3.9. and all below 8 today so Ross is chipper in that respect, but otherwise, looking forward to the weekend Woop!


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> evening all, still fancy some dumplings after you mentioned them steff! grub was good here though!
> 
> Is it bad, that I'm not even pouring the wine into a wine glass now!?? I hope not.
> 
> Woke at 3.9. and all below 8 today so Ross is chipper in that respect, but otherwise, looking forward to the weekend Woop!



Good work Rossi - were you making a special effort today, or it just happened to be a good day


----------



## rossi_mac

rachelha said:


> Good work Rossi - were you making a special effort today, or it just happened to be a good day



fluke, and not getting round to eating that much, I find it always easier if I wake low in the 4's to maintain a good level, but I rarely wake that low!

Shame about your fridge, never a good moment chucking food oot


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> fluke, and not getting round to eating that much, I find it always easier if I wake low in the 4's to maintain a good level, but I rarely wake that low!
> 
> Shame about your fridge, never a good moment chucking food oot



I think my OH actually turned a dial on the front and turned it off.    At least I wont have to get someone out to fix it.  Plonka.


----------



## Steff

hypering currently got oh getting me sme water frm tesco down road, that test i did w3as 23.6


----------



## rossi_mac

not good steff you get him to sort you out.

Hey AM how's you ?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hypering currently got oh getting me sme water frm tesco down road, that test i did w3as 23.6



woooow steffy whats going on hun??
how long since you ate?


----------



## am64

quite cool thanks rossi  .....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> woooow steffy whats going on hun??
> how long since you ate?



god knows amansa i had stew babe and it mist of cucoked me up


----------



## Steff

i jusr wanna sit oon here where im amongst fellow doabetics wile he gets myt apples ale .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> god knows amansa i had stew babe and it mist of cucoked me up



2 hrs after eating?


----------



## rossi_mac

cool, cool , or klkl as the kids would say!!

I'm trying to be klkl but not succeeding, maybe the morrow!


----------



## am64

just


----------



## SacredHeart

Hope you get sorted soon Steff xx

Shortbread recipe is up in the Recipes section, if anyone's interested


----------



## rossi_mac

haha, maybe I should wear shades to the office tomorrow! That would make them think I'd been in a fight or something!!


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> god knows amansa i had stew babe and it mist of cucoked me up



I guess dumplings are not a good idea after all.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## SacredHeart

Flipping heck, for a moment there I had last post in I think 4 areas!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Flipping heck, for a moment there I had last post in I think 4 areas!



one night very late at night i did about 6 and so was up on every new post heheeeheee...one of those things you just need to do !


----------



## SacredHeart

It's a strange feeling. On the one hand, you feel extremely productive. On the other hand, I wonder if I've just killed all the threads!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> It's a strange feeling. On the one hand, you feel extremely productive. On the other hand, I wonder if I've just killed all the threads!



hehee SC i just did it for fun...i was the only one in the forum ....and i felt like  i d sneeked back in ....maybe i should admit i just like my 15mins of fame xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i have a gold chocobo


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> hehee SC i just did it for fun...i was the only one in the forum ....and i felt like  i d sneeked back in ....maybe i should admit i just like my 15mins of fame xx



You should have done a screengrab! 



salmonpuff said:


> i have a gold chocobo



I have absolutely no idea what that is, Sam, but it sounds like a good thing


----------



## am64

whats that?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I have absolutely no idea what that is, Sam, but it sounds like a good thing









 cute eh? Final Fantasy creatures that you can ride and go treasure hunting with.

Hopefully by the end of tomorrow Talking Blood Glucose will be a .co.uk


----------



## SacredHeart

1) It is cute!  I thought it was a biscuit!
2)If I didn't like you so much, I'd hate you and your .co.uk


----------



## rachelha

I thought it was some sort of biscuit too.  
I have been sat for the last hour with the DAFNE website open meaning to fill in my diary for the last day and a half but for some reason I just dont want to do it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> 1) It is cute!  I thought it was a biscuit!
> 2)If I didn't like you so much, I'd hate you and your .co.uk



amost as cute as these







but becky, they very cheap  ?5 for 2 years


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> amost as cute as these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but becky, they very cheap  ?5 for 2 years



AWWWWW  that is v v v cute


----------



## am64

my stepson has knights of the round summon matria and all level 100 

I have no idea what on earth that all means but thats what he said when he saw the pic of the chocobo...well cute


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> AWWWWW  that is v v v cute



its a moogle  I'm gunna get myself a cuddly moogle soon as my cheque clears


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> I thought it was some sort of biscuit too.
> I have been sat for the last hour with the DAFNE website open meaning to fill in my diary for the last day and a half but for some reason I just dont want to do it.



I'm totally the same. I don't know the last time I filled in my BG diary. The longer I put it off, the more guilty I feel, and the less inclined I am to want to do it. 



salmonpuff said:


> amost as cute as these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but becky, they very cheap  ?5 for 2 years



 to both!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> my stepson has knights of the round summon matria and all level 100
> 
> I have no idea what on earth that all means but thats what he said when he saw the pic of the chocobo...well cute



HE GOT KNIGHTS OF THE ROUND????????

tell him i dislike him immensly 

I'm playing FF9 atm so FF7 can go away


----------



## am64

POKEMON FOR EVER !


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> HE GOT KNIGHTS OF THE ROUND????????
> 
> tell him i dislike him immensly
> 
> I'm playing FF9 atm so FF7 can go away



ff12 is an epic aswell apparently (??) from stepson


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> to both!



but wordpress is going to make me pay to redirect my blog to my cheap domain  LAME!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> ff12 is an epic aswell apparently (??) from stepson



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and Matt (we worked together cuz we're cool like that, and he didn't want to give me the conroller), got all the hunts and extras and stuff. Was fun

FF13 is out nEXT MONTH


----------



## SacredHeart

That is rather lame.


----------



## Steff

Right not 100 per cent bk yet still slurry but im away to my bed now , bloody went ages without a hyper as well 


nighrts all tc xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Right not 100 per cent bk yet still slurry but im away to my bed now , bloody went ages without a hyper as well
> 
> 
> nighrts all tc xx



how are your levels now steff?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> how are your levels now steff?



mwah am im on 13,2 hun ,


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> mwah am im on 13,2 hun ,



glad to hear it cuz that means your dropping ok ...now just to work out why you had such a spike xx


----------



## am64

south parks on yes!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> glad to hear it cuz that means your dropping ok ...now just to work out why you had such a spike xx



dough in dumplings i dunno tbh . 





nights cuz xxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> dough in dumplings i dunno tbh .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nights cuz xxx



night hun have a good day 2 morrow x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm so confused


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> dough in dumplings i dunno tbh .
> nights cuz xxx



Hmmm... I was drooling over the thought of stew and dumplings till you said you went to 23.6....

Hope your numbers have got back to normal Steff. I worry for you with a 23.
Have you told your diabetes team about such high readings? 

Right off to  bed. Only sneaked in to check Steff was OK. Night all.

PS  I've got tomorrow off *W*....


----------



## Freddie99

Just knocked out another blog post. This is going to destroy my degree...


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 

Hi Tez came down to 6.2 when i tested at 2 so all fine x


----------



## twinnie

morning everyone we got snow again


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning everyone we got snow again



morning same


----------



## rossi_mac

I want more snow!! no fair!

Woke at 3.4, hmm may need a tweak, but don't like doing that!

Have a good day all


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I want more snow!! no fair!
> 
> Woke at 3.4, hmm may need a tweak, but don't like doing that!
> 
> Have a good day all



And u Rossi


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> morning same



hello steff how are u doing ? the snow really coming down now  hot choccy please


----------



## SacredHeart

Errrrrgh. Woke up SO late this morning. Had to drag myself to work. Want to go home now, please? And it's raining


----------



## twinnie

going out this afternoon with my friends for lunch first time since being put on insulin {refuse to} bit worried as i dont want my bs to go high salad for me


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi guys


----------



## SacredHeart

Hi Sam!

I'm a bit sad. My guest post didn't get transferred to your new blog


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Hi Sam!
> 
> I'm a bit sad. My guest post didn't get transferred to your new blog



tis, just without the picture as blogger was being a bumhead 

WAIT

WHERE IS IT???????????  I totally remember getting annoyed that the picture wouldnt work. HANG ON!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All.

Got the day off *W*. 

I want cake..... 

Ho hum. Will have to settle for a biscuit with my coffee... 

Now to get my finger out of my ar** and do the washing up from last night and the hoovering, dusting, tidying up... before I get nagged...

I think I'll put *I Want To Break Free* by Queen on the jukebox...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

becky, it was lost in the midsts of bloggers unpublished posts

fixed

http://www.talkingbloodglucose.com/2010/01/little-help-from-my-friends.html


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey, you still love me!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Yey, you still love me!



alllllwwwwaaaaayyyysssssssss ♥♥

right, time for shower then off to town to pay my cheque in. Matt's got an interview at some point this arvo, shopping and housework. PHEW!!


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> I think I'll put *I Want To Break Free* by Queen on the jukebox...



is that the one that Freddie mercury did in drag doing all the cleaning?
the image that comes to mind Tez


----------



## SacredHeart

Go, go Action Sam!  (complete with archaeological tools, lap top, and tae-bo skills!)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Go, go Action Sam!  (complete with archaeological tools, lap top, and tae-bo skills!)



well reminded on the tae-bo front. Gotta do that later too


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> is that the one that Freddie mercury did in drag doing all the cleaning?
> the image that comes to mind Tez



Yep that's the one....


----------



## Steff

Afternoon just wrote up what we did today on the course very short today x


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello steff how are u doing ? the snow really coming down now  hot choccy please



Hya Vickie ok ty hows u ?x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

time for one last cuppa before i head into town


----------



## Freddie99

Just watching Nurse Jackie on BBC Iplayer. Seems it's the diabetes themed episode. The resident Harold Ramp turns out to be diabetic (no differentiation between type one and type two) manages to pass out hypo and then the doctor sport the gangrenous foot. Lovely. I do like the Brit doctor stuck in an American hospital.


----------



## rossi_mac

subways seem to have sent me to the stars! 

Walked past an offie earlier saw a bottle of scotch nearly popped in! but crossed the road instead. Might go home early and get trollied!!!!

Hope all well


----------



## SacredHeart

I went out this lunch-time to compare prices on wine racks. This felt rather adult (more so than I am most of the time!) My co-worker pointed out it was EXTREMELY adult, because it meant I had bottles of wine that I didn't immediately drink!


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> I went out this lunch-time to compare prices on wine racks. This felt rather adult (more so than I am most of the time!) My co-worker pointed out it was EXTREMELY adult, because it meant I had bottles of wine that I didn't immediately drink!



We have a wine rack of sorts, surprising as it may seems for a student flat. Well...the bottles have about half an inch left in them so I suppose the piece of work top next to the cooker can count as a wine rack!


----------



## SacredHeart

Yes, our current 'wine rack' is the top of the dresser!


----------



## rachelha

I just tried to go to the lifescan website and it was blocked by my work firewall for being pornography.

Now I think about it, "one touch ultra easy" does sound a bit dodgy.


----------



## SacredHeart

OOoooh, those pornographic meters!


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm now having to stop myself and my filthy mind from a whole run of 'inappropriate' jokes!


----------



## katie

rachelha said:


> I just tried to go to the lifescan website and it was blocked by my work firewall for being pornography.
> 
> Now I think about it, "one touch ultra easy" does sound a bit dodgy.



wow, my filthy mind didn't even pick up on that one


----------



## SacredHeart

Sooooo hungry now. I'm not going to get dinner till about 10 tonight


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

phone call from TEA with a job offer for like a 'customer servicey/receptionista' at a place called pathways in southampton, dealing with kids and young adults who are coming out of care.

COOL!

They need a CRB check though, so ladies at the TEA are going to see if they can get me started and I can work there while its going through.


----------



## SacredHeart

WOW! Well done Sam! That's awesome *hugs and cake*


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> phone call from TEA with a job offer for like a 'customer servicey/receptionista' at a place called pathways in southampton, dealing with kids and young adults who are coming out of care.
> 
> COOL!
> 
> They need a CRB check though, so ladies at the TEA are going to see if they can get me started and I can work there while its going through.



Brillant news sam xx


----------



## Steff

Hi all xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff. How's your afternoon going?


----------



## SacredHeart

And I've just noticed, you're 8 posts from 10,000! Wow!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

THANKS  I'm going in to have a look at the place tomorrow and have a chat with the people that run it, but they've said they'll take me on while the CRB is going through



its for like 3 months. ?7.64 p/h

woooooooooooooooooooo *boogies*

I'm on my own in the flat as matts gone off for his interview, also with like a social services type of place. Time for some cleaning, but curently recovering from a hypo. Oops. And I've just eaten a whole back of oreos (6 mini pack). Bigger ooops


----------



## SacredHeart

But that sounds better than the evil chicken shack


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> But that sounds better than the evil chicken shack



heeellll yeeeeessssssss 

this is REALLY EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I MIGHT HAVE TO GET POSH WORK CLOTHES

ooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> phone call from TEA with a job offer for like a 'customer servicey/receptionista' at a place called pathways in southampton, dealing with kids and young adults who are coming out of care.
> 
> COOL!
> 
> They need a CRB check though, so ladies at the TEA are going to see if they can get me started and I can work there while its going through.



Excellent news - you deserve a treat of some sort


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Excellent news - you deserve a treat of some sort



i just brought myself a stuffed moogle


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i just brought myself a stuffed moogle



what is that piccie not showing up!


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> what is that piccie not showing up!



got it COOOOOOLLLLL how cute is that XX


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> got it COOOOOOLLLLL how cute is that XX



I KNOW RIGHT  i thought he could do with a home. A home with someone whose final fantasy obsession is just getting siiillllllyyyyy now


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All.

Large Baileys please. Pint glass barman. Fill 'er up....


----------



## Steff

hiya tez x x x day off benn good?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff. How's your afternoon going?



Great thx hope i dont have an episode like last night tho im well and truly staying clear of dumplings lol you ok?


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> hiya tez x x x day off benn good?



Yep, done nothing except watch steam train dvds all day Steff. 

Now to do the washing up....

What you doing for din dins? I need inspiration...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Yep, done nothing except watch steam train dvds all day Steff.
> 
> Now to do the washing up....
> 
> What you doing for din dins? I need inspiration...



You would love my mother in laws hubby he has always had a fascination with them he drives her potty.

I have pork chops minted vedge and sweet potato mashed.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm off to asda to do the shopping!

*puffs away* lol


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

Pint of water please barman, just been for a nice old run with a flatmate. I think the fitness regime is begining to kick in. The weights are nice despite their added kick of raising blood glucose. The running puts paid to that though. Must clean up now then sort out the flat.

Tom


----------



## am64

well folks i need a large whisky and DIET coke (hheeeheee) had electrician here all day putting in kitchen fan & new lights...and hubby here cos hes got the nasty stinking cold .....SNEEZE  poor man xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well folks i need a large whisky and DIET coke (hheeeheee) had electrician here all day putting in kitchen fan & new lights...and hubby here cos hes got the nasty stinking cold .....SNEEZE  poor man xx



doing the rounds aint it am


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> doing the rounds aint it am



hes the last one to get it.....unless it goes round again NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Steff

Toodle pip all off to eat and relax , got my knee upright at all times grr .


----------



## am64

hello hello hello hellooooo quiet here tonight ??


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Am. Have a drink on me, for being totally awesome today


----------



## Steff

evening hope alls well im off to watch shameless now back in abit if anyones around x x


----------



## am64

hi steff bye steff.... enjoy shameless 
SH you have also been awesome aswell xxx we all have different skills and to pool them together for common good is pretty awesome in my eyesx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you in a bit, Steff!

Well, I just hope we can make a difference with this!


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff, thanks a million! I love Shameless, never noticed it was back on, seeing as tv isn't on much, I'm gonna catch it on C4+1 and series link it, Cheers


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

We've had home made lasagne tonight. And watched the telly.

And I missed Steffs 10,000th post.... Better look for the thread. Hope there is one.

Time to put the other half to bed. They are snoring on the sofa and it's driving me nuts...

And I missed shameless. Will have to see if someone's put it on the internet.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Steff, thanks a million! I love Shameless, never noticed it was back on, seeing as tv isn't on much, I'm gonna catch it on C4+1 and series link it, Cheers



Thats ok Rossi i am always tempted to wach e4 and see next weeks episode but i wont lol


----------



## Steff

Tez its here on this site but i can see you need a 4 digit pin so you may have to register i dunno


http://www.channel4.com/programmes/shameless/4od#3029667


----------



## SacredHeart

Thank you to Sam and Shiv who are keeping me calm on FB and MSN. I'm such a total idiot and accidentally injected NovoRapid instead of Lantus. Duuuuuh


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Thank you to Sam and Shiv who are keeping me calm on FB and MSN. I'm such a total idiot and accidentally injected NovoRapid instead of Lantus. Duuuuuh



Sorry i dunno how bad that is but im guessing not good x


----------



## SacredHeart

Well it's not great, lol. I usually take 2 units to cover a meal, because my insulin sensitivity is still through the roof. I take 3 units lantus, so A is now making Christmas pudding and custard.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Well it's not great, lol. I usually take 2 units to cover a meal, because my insulin sensitivity is still through the roof. I take 3 units lantus, so A is now making Christmas pudding and custard.



wow the xmas pud has lasted well


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. We had half a pudding sealed up that we 'acquired' from work's Christmas party!


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Sorry i dunno how bad that is but im guessing not good x



Steff,

Becky takes two kinds of insulin. *Novorapid* is the fast acting insulin taken when eating. She took that instead of the *Lantus* slow release insulin which takes about a 24 hours to get used up.

She'll probably have something to eat or drink on standby as the Novorapid will bring her blood glucose down within half an hour.

Becky,

Are you OK now? 

Did you get an excuse to eat cake to stop the onset of your hypo?


----------



## Tezzz

I've got to go. Other half has finally woken up and gone to bed so I'd better join them before I get nagged.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I've got to go. Other half has finally woken up and gone to bed so I'd better join them before I get nagged.
> 
> Goodnight all.



Nighty night Tez ty for the explanation thats helped x


tc


----------



## SacredHeart

Yes, Tez summed it up much better than I did. I'm also now hypo at 3.0. drinking smoothie. Aw man, when I screw up, I do it in style!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

no problemo hun  always glad to help

matt and i are flying around on a gold chocobo at the moment looking for the air garden


----------



## Steff

Right im away to watch royal rumble 


nights xx


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Yes, Tez summed it up much better than I did. I'm also now hypo at 3.0. drinking smoothie. Aw man, when I screw up, I do it in style!



I suppose you couldn't have some cake as it's slow acting carbs....

I gotta go. Gonna get nagged. 2nd try goodnight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

really fancy some marmite on toast. But BGs at 8.4


----------



## SacredHeart

http://instructionsni.blogspot.com/2010/02/i-know-its-february-but-yes-we-did-have.html

I blog about my whole 'NR for Lantus' fiasco


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, i am full of marmite on toast (IT WAS DELISH!) and now i think it is time for bedface. Gotta be up and ready to face the day tomorrow (today?) what with the asda interview and then the meeting with this social services lady 

gnite chaps and chappettes


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all can i have a lemsip please barman my darling hubby has passed his man flu {cold } over to me


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> right, i am full of marmite on toast (IT WAS DELISH!) and now i think it is time for bedface. Gotta be up and ready to face the day tomorrow (today?) what with the asda interview and then the meeting with this social services lady
> 
> gnite chaps and chappettes



Hope you have a good day Sam! Good luck!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all can i have a lemsip please barman my darling hubby has passed his man flu {cold } over to me



Morning vickie awww nooo always the way grr, GWS hun xxx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Morning vickie awww nooo always the way grr, GWS hun xxx



guess who still in bed and whos getting the kids ready  MEN lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> guess who still in bed and whos getting the kids ready  MEN lol



OoooOoo tell me about it well im used to it cause he starts W at 5 lol x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Does anybody want to buy a throbbing headache and a mouth as dry as a desert? 

*W* might be cancelled today. 

I've only got up to take the tablets. What's wrong with me?


----------



## am64

morning all ....sounds like the nasty cold i had is now spreading around the forum! my hubby is having a 2nd day off...totally unheard of!! this one is BAD


----------



## Steff

I fell over in morrisons i felt so silly I just was walking down the aisle then next thing you know donk like a sack of spuds hit the deck, i could of cryed it was right next to the wine as well ,scary!


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> I fell over in morrisons i felt so silly I just was walking down the aisle then next thing you know donk like a sack of spuds hit the deck, i could of cryed it was right next to the wine as well ,scary!



Aw, sorry to hear that Steff - hope you're not too badly bruised {{{Steff}}}


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that Steff - hope you're not too badly bruised {{{Steff}}}



I aint tbh my prides abit bruised like x


----------



## am64

hope your ok steff xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hope your ok steff xx



Yeah im like a rubber ball chick x


----------



## SacredHeart

Ouchies! Glad you're ok, Steff x


----------



## Donald

Glad you are OK


----------



## Steff

Aww thanks all i.ll be mentioning it next week at my review x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hihihihihihi


----------



## SacredHeart

hey Sam. How're you doing this morning?


----------



## Steff

Will catch you all later on , hope we are all still making our spel bol experiment tonight  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> hey Sam. How're you doing this morning?



heeeeey, you're ok  how were the ole BGS this morning your end? 
i'm okies, contemplating more tea before getting ready to head out.


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm gutted in that I had spag bog last night, and meant to use my figures from that if it hadn't all gone a bit....'wrong' last night


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> heeeeey, you're ok  how were the ole BGS this morning your end?
> i'm okies, contemplating more tea before getting ready to head out.



I went to bed on 8.4, woke up (rather late ) on 7.1, so it was all ok in the end, I'm just absolutely exhausted from being up a heck of a lot longer than I wanted, and taking that long to come back up again


----------



## falcon123

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Does anybody want to buy a throbbing headache and a mouth as dry as a desert?
> 
> *W* might be cancelled today.
> 
> I've only got up to take the tablets. What's wrong with me?




Probably the start of a cold. Alternatively that last glass of red or pint of ale may have been off!

Just having spicy Italian meatballs with rice. Yummy!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

apple juice after teeth cleaning isn't  a good mix for the record...


----------



## Tezzz

falcon123 said:


> Probably the start of a cold. Alternatively that last glass of red or pint of ale may have been off!



I think you're right about the cold. I've started taking paracetamol and vitamin C tablets as fresh orange juice is out of bounds.

Gonna wrap up really well today so if my bus has no cab heat (typical) I'll be warm as toast. Hopefully I'll sweat it out.

Gloves, scarf, thermals, jumper, thick socks and woolly hat to the ready....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

off to interviews now. catch you later


----------



## Steff

GRRRRRRR can i have a VERY large scotch on the rocks please barman


----------



## rossi_mac

falcon123 said:


> Probably the start of a cold. Alternatively that last glass of red or pint of ale may have been off!



Why is always the last one thats off?????

Steff glad you're okay hope that it didn't put off the old vino.....

Becky glad you survived your balls up last night 

Hope all these colds don't linger too much I'm thinking I may be getting something but I'm ignoring it hoping it'll naff off!

nearly the weekend!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks Rossi.

Have a drink on me


----------



## Steff

If you change your mind im the first in line honey im still free......


----------



## SacredHeart

Take a chance on me!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Take a chance on me!



heheh im in a singing mood , god help the neighbours


----------



## SacredHeart

I've just been suggested Journey by the lovely Spotify 

She's just a small town giiiiiiiiiirl.....


----------



## rachelha

Just checked my BS and got blood all over a work invoice - oops.  I will not be popular with Louise in finance who has to process it.
I wonder if I can wash it off or if that will just make it worse?


----------



## SacredHeart

Erm, probably. Oh dear, you have my sympathies. I've done that with a bunch of work files, before. And my keyboard. And my mouse.....


----------



## falcon123

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks Rossi.
> 
> Have a drink on me





rossi_mac said:


> Why is always the last one thats off?????)




Because you always feel 100% before it!


----------



## SacredHeart

So tired now.....is it hometime yet?


----------



## Steff

Catch you all later i have a bolegnese to cook here you know lol


----------



## am64

mines bubbling away xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i have a WHOLE PINT of diet coke and it made me smile. though on the way back from the shop the bag split and everything tried to run away from me 

pie and chips or jacket tato tonight. Might go for the jacket BUT i don't want a repeat of sunday. Hmmmmmmm. Maybe go for the chips? I suck so bad at carb counting


----------



## twinnie

mmmm my spag bol was brilliant well done hubby lol well my turn to do the dishes but before i do can i have a large diet coke barman thanks


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

pie and chips in the oven. Very carby but dang it, i like me pie


----------



## Steff

Well speg bol experiment out the way and a sucsess wooo

bak in abit x


----------



## katie

Getting fed up of threads being closed so I can't have my opinion


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Getting fed up of threads being closed so I can't have my opinion



OH  well join the club


----------



## am64

katie said:


> Getting fed up of threads being closed so I can't have my opinion



which ones ???


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Getting fed up of threads being closed so I can't have my opinion



I'm thinking of awarding a Disgusted Nurse Award for whoever makes the most inflammatory comment of the month...

ONLY JOKING!!!!


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> which ones ???



ok got it ......we need vodka !!!! we are all human!!!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I'm thinking of awarding a Disgusted Nurse Award for whoever makes the most inflammatory comment of the month...
> 
> ONLY JOKING!!!!



edit: oops sorry, some clever person stole my laptop and spoke the truth. my bad.


----------



## rossi_mac

Just changing the subject! My uncle is back on the booze, been arrested and in hospital! Not happy, barman get me a drink! Sorry never normally divulge such details.

Cheers!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Just changing the subject! My uncle is back on the booze, been arrested and in hospital! Not happy, barman get me a drink! Sorry never normally divulge such details.
> 
> Cheers!



oh dear ross, is he an alcoholic? sorry to hear that.

*hands you a drink*


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> edit: oops sorry, some clever person stole my laptop and spoke the truth. my bad.



(I didn't mean you)


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Just changing the subject! My uncle is back on the booze, been arrested and in hospital! Not happy, barman get me a drink! Sorry never normally divulge such details.
> 
> Cheers!



you ok rossi xx is he ok ??? being arrested might be the best thing for him at the moment at least hes safe x


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> Just changing the subject! My uncle is back on the booze, been arrested and in hospital! Not happy, barman get me a drink! Sorry never normally divulge such details.
> 
> Cheers!



Really sorry to hear that, not good at all.  Hope you are ok. 

My uncle is in a similar situation apart from the being arrested bit.  
My Aunt died last year and he is basically drinking himself to death.  Someone had to break into the house, he was found comatose in a chair with the heating broken.  That was 2 weeks ago in the borders, I am suprised he did not get hypothermia.  He is now in hospital too.  

Not sure if there is anything anyone can do to help.


----------



## topcat123

*hi*

 hi is the pub still open my stress level away to pots after the day i ve had any vodka going?


----------



## Steff

topcat123 said:


> hi is the pub still open my stress level away to pots after the day i ve had any vodka going?



It never closes hun 24/7 in this place

voddy coming up , whats been the matter?? xx


----------



## rossi_mac

cheers all, yes I can see the good of him being, well now in hospital. He's basically having a breakdown I think, He's T2 and last time I saw him in August he was so good, both diabetes and drink wise! Apparently 97% of alcoholics relapse, so he kept telling me, it's not that surprising just upsetting. Still I've got my wine, I'm in control I think, so I'm okay cheers


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. Just had a rather successful final fantasy 9 session, the entirety of the chocbo digging side quest is now completed. It's only taken about 10 hours, phew. And I now have the Ultima weapon HURRAY!!!!

And a pint of diet coke. Mmmmmmm

gunna sit here now and try and do some writing. Come on inspiration, strike!!!


----------



## am64

topcat123 said:


> hi is the pub still open my stress level away to pots after the day i ve had any vodka going?



hi topcat ....ohhhh i used to love that cartoon...loads of vodka here and its all virtual so doesn't effect the levels xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Just sent you an email Am


----------



## rossi_mac

Hey AM, good news, making the call tomorrow to go ahead and submit, and it's all within permitted development!! Happy days! Thanks for all your advise/knowledge  

Now need to think about who to do build regs! Seem expensive!!


----------



## Steff

Tez how are YOU feeling now xxxx


----------



## Steff

Nights all im up in 4 hours 

x


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Hey AM, good news, making the call tomorrow to go ahead and submit, and it's all within permitted development!! Happy days! Thanks for all your advise/knowledge
> 
> Now need to think about who to do build regs! Seem expensive!!



what is it traditional construction???...you've got  autocad submitt yourself...pm for more advice if you want x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Nights all im up in 4 hours
> 
> x



why are you getting up in 4 hours ??????


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Good morning all xx



Morning Steff,

I feel grotty this morning. Cold coming on. Bummer.

I should have gone out shopping before *W *but will stay in I think.

Perhaps a soak in the bath for a few hours might make me feel better...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff,
> 
> I feel grotty this morning. Cold coming on. Bummer.
> 
> I should have gone out shopping before *W *but will stay in I think.
> 
> Perhaps a soak in the bath for a few hours might make me feel better...



Nice idea Tez sounds good to me lol. hope the cold dont longet to long hun xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning Steff. 

Loving the new 'member level' by the way!


----------



## Steff

morning hun i know it was done by Northerner not true of course


----------



## SacredHeart

Course not


----------



## Steff

Right I must go back after 3 take care all xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later!


----------



## am64

morning all....got son at home today....hes not feeling so good at mo...and his year leader very 'kindly' took him aside yesterday and told him he smells !!!! poor lad. hes 16 got rotten acne problems hormones all over the place....and the teacher said that to him grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SacredHeart

Well that's absolutely charming! Kids at that age are really sensitive as well. I know I was. I would have been unbelievable hurt by a comment like that


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning guys, sat here with marmite on toast and coffee. mmmmmm

am thats awful!!! Your poor boy  is there anything you can do? nasty teacher should be reprimanded


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Well that's absolutely charming! Kids at that age are really sensitive as well. I know I was. I would have been unbelievable hurt by a comment like that



i know....poor lad gets it tough, broke his hand and missed 10 weeks of school last term...has asthma problems aswell as acne has just be put on low level anti bios to try and help ....and he is such a nice kid ...also he passed all his mocks despite missing so much school ok not the grades that he'd been predicted but still passed!!! not long to go now and he will be free of all that ....its his gcse year .....cant wait to get away from school!!!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> morning guys, sat here with marmite on toast and coffee. mmmmmm
> 
> am thats awful!!! Your poor boy  is there anything you can do? nasty teacher should be reprimanded



naaa he doesnt want the fuss ...and stupid school would take the atitude that they are 'helping' him .....


----------



## SacredHeart

Well that shows he's just as smart as his Mum then! 

Quite frankly, I agree with Sam (morning Sam!) that you should contact the school. That's inappropriate, and should have been done with much more tact.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> naaa he doesnt want the fuss ...and stupid school would take the atitude that they are 'helping' him .....



b****y b******s 



			
				SacredHeart said:
			
		

> Quite frankly, I agree with Sam (morning Sam!) that you should contact the school. That's inappropriate, and should have been done with much more tact.



hiiiiiiiii!
You're right though, it really does need to be done with no tact. Hormones can be viceous things, and schools need to be aware of that.

Give your lad a big hug from us am!


----------



## am64

thanks folks your comments made him laugh....anyway im off to do the HUGE AMOUNT OF WASHING UP....left over from last night....YUK


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> thanks folks your comments made him laugh....anyway im off to do the HUGE AMOUNT OF WASHING UP....left over from last night....YUK



makes two of us...except i'm not doing mine *whistles* have fuuuuuuuuuuun xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh. I hate washing up. 

Oh, and re what I emailed you about last night. Do you think the name would work better if we took the 'E' out?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I AM DISTICNTLY UNIMPRESSED


----------



## SacredHeart

What's wrong?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> What's wrong?



another email......


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh really? Hmmm. Was it as charming as the last one>?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Oh really? Hmmm. Was it as charming as the last one>?



it was nicer...but read between the lines. I shall pm it you


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks *hugs*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks *hugs*



being secret...like a ninja *poofs away*


----------



## SacredHeart

PMed you a response.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i think matt'slistening to radiohead on his ipod

its so loud i can hear the words...


----------



## SacredHeart

That's going to seriously damage his hearing. I must raise my concern!


----------



## falcon123

am64 said:


> i know....poor lad gets it tough, broke his hand and missed 10 weeks of school last term...has asthma problems aswell as acne has just be put on low level anti bios to try and help ....and he is such a nice kid ...also he passed all his mocks despite missing so much school ok not the grades that he'd been predicted but still passed!!! not long to go now and he will be free of all that ....its his gcse year .....cant wait to get away from school!!!




I got to that point at 16 and left after doing my 'O' levels. The attitude of some teachers to my diabetes was bizarre at times which then marked me out as different. This resulted in some nasty bouts of bullying.  I then went on to get my BSc and MSc in a far more pleasant environment. A friend's son was having issues and was marked as a failure at 16. He did far better when he went to 6th form college and is now at university. Some schools and teachers suck!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All.

I think I'm feeling a bit better. I feel like a prune for wallowing in the bath for all that time!

Gonna try and go into *W*. Got plenty of paracetamol to keep the temperature down.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> That's going to seriously damage his hearing. I must raise my concern!



i just told him that, and all i got was a blank stare...


----------



## SacredHeart

Probably because he couldn't hear you?


----------



## SacredHeart

Glad you're starting to feel a bit better Tez


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I think I'm feeling a bit better. I feel like a prune for wallowing in the bath for all that time!
> 
> Gonna try and go into *W*. Got plenty of paracetamol to keep the temperature down.



Hi Tez i hope your feeling better x


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon, Steff


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Afternoon, Steff



Afternoon put some butterfly cakes in should be ready before long.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yummy! I could totally eat some cake right about now, actually


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yummy! I could totally eat some cake right about now, actually



Me to but lad is taking them off to his g/fs lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

There's always a thorn in the issue, isn't there?!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> There's always a thorn in the issue, isn't there?!



Yes they is I only make um i cant actually sample the goodies hehe


----------



## SacredHeart

ooooh, I want to go to sleep now, I really do


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> ooooh, I want to go to sleep now, I really do



You feeling knackered hun


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah 

I was up till 2:45am the other night after my balls up. Then last night I just couldn't get my brain to switch off until 12:30am either. I'm struggling a bit with being so tired, so I'm trying to keep active to distract myself.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yeah
> 
> I was up till 2:45am the other night after my balls up. Then last night I just couldn't get my brain to switch off until 12:30am either. I'm struggling a bit with being so tired, so I'm trying to keep active to distract myself.



Yeah it starts to catch up with you preety quick dont it, i do myself no favours tbh i stay up once he goes to bed and watch rubbish on the tele.then im up at 4 so like last night for instance i got 4 hours but it wont hit me until about 7 2night.Can you get an early night , maybe relax in the bath first huh.


----------



## SacredHeart

Sounds like a good idea to me. I'll definitely try my best


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me. I'll definitely try my best



Good, right off to sort these cakes and sort whats for tea, its either quiche and salad or chicken kiev and chips.

Catch you later Becky x


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later! x


----------



## rossi_mac

hi all, wow grey matter stretched today! Never good! I need a drink bartender.

I'm off in a bit for a loooong weekend so play safe, but have fun, and catch you laters

Rossi


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

back from shopping! Spent nearly ?70  i got new jeans, new black work trows, 2 blouses from h&m, 5 pairs of tights and a new water filter. Tomorrow I'm going back to new look to see if they have a decent pair of boots  i fell in love with a grey pair but they didn't have any in my size  saw a cute little bag with mickey mouse on too...

had a nasty hypo in new look (2.7) which made me feel awful and turn into grumpy sam. We ended up going to mcdonalds as I was craving one of their chocolate muffins. They didn't have any so I had a brownie instead.

oh retail therapy! Thank you holiday pay 

BGs now 4.9 hurrah


----------



## falcon123

Seems quiet at the moment. Barman, a pint of Adnams bitter an a packet of plain crisps (to balance things out) please.


----------



## Steff

Evening all well stumped for kiev in the end yuk hope i dont regret the garlic later hehe


----------



## Freddie99

Just found a rather entertaining group on Facebook...The Six Nations this year will be even more fun!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=268540041836&ref=nf&v=info#!/group.php?gid=268540041836


----------



## Freddie99

Actually, I may aswell post the rules of The Six Nations drinking game here:

Updated Laws of the 6 Nations Drinking Game. Tried to keep it to 20 laws plus the player/nation specific laws. Bring on the 6th of Feb!!!!

1) Try scored = 3 fingers

2) Knock on = 2 fingers

3) Substitution = 2 fingers

4) Multiple substitutes at once = finish remainder of pint

5) Drop goal = 2 fingers

6) If a decision goes to the TMO, everone must predict 'try' or 'no try', those who are wrong = finish remainder of pint (this overules Law 1)

7) Conversion/penalty, everyone must predict whether it will be 'slotted' or 'missed', those who are wrong = finish remainder of pint

8) If Brian Moore or Jonathan Davies get overly patriotic and/or slightly rascist towards other nations = 3 fingers

9) If Brian Moore disagrees with the ref = 3 fingers

10) Mass brawl and play is stopped = you must be drinking until play is resumed

11) Whenevers theres a scrum, crouch = lean towards your drink, touch = press it against your lips and engage = begin drinking, carry on drinking untill the ball is out

12) Blood replacement, last man to shout 'fake' = 3 fingers

13) Whilst the ball is in the air from an up and under= you must be drinking

14) If a game of 'aerial ping pong' lasts more than 4 kicks = finish remainder of pint

15) If a kick off doesnt go 10 = finish remainder of pint

16) If the words 'Grand Slam' / 'Triple Crown' / 'Championship' are mentioned in commentary then everyone must repeat that word, last one to repeat = finsh remainder of pint and then stand up (they remain standing until one of these words are mentioned in commentary again (at which point the process is repeated))

17) Sin Bin = 3 fingers

18) Red card, last man to shout 'off' = finish remainder of pint and then down another one straight after

19) If the ball hits the post from a kick = finish remainder of pint

20) If anyone shouts 'offside/forward' and its given by the ref = everone else must drink 2 fingers

If anyone shouts 'offside/forward' and its not given by the ref= they must finish their pint


PLAYER/NATION SPECIFIC RULES

- If O'Gara makes a tackle last man to shout 'REALLY?' = finish remainder of pint

- If the commentators say something along the lines of 'Jones to Jones' = 3 fingers

- If Lewis Moody is first to make a tackle at the kick off, last man to shout 'Mad Dog' = finishes pint

- If any French monsters (ie Dusautoir/Chabal etc) make a massive tackle, last man to shout 'BOSH' = finish remainder of pint

- If Italy win a game = DRINK EVERYTHING AVAILABLE (or just get a new round in and down it in one)

- If Chris Paterson misses a kick = finish remainder of pint (this overules Law 7)


OPTIONAL PROLOGUE

- At the national anthem, for every player not singing = 1 gulp
- At the national anthem, if any players are caught crying = finish the remainder of pint

(This law reffers to the players on the pitch, not the players of the drinking game)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bloods at last count - 17.4


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Actually, I may aswell post the rules of The Six Nations drinking game here:
> 
> Updated Laws of the 6 Nations Drinking Game. Tried to keep it to 20 laws plus the player/nation specific laws. Bring on the 6th of Feb!!!!
> 
> 1) Try scored = 3 fingers
> 
> 2) Knock on = 2 fingers
> 
> 3) Substitution = 2 fingers
> 
> 4) Multiple substitutes at once = finish remainder of pint
> 
> 5) Drop goal = 2 fingers
> 
> 6) If a decision goes to the TMO, everone must predict 'try' or 'no try', those who are wrong = finish remainder of pint (this overules Law 1)
> 
> 7) Conversion/penalty, everyone must predict whether it will be 'slotted' or 'missed', those who are wrong = finish remainder of pint
> 
> 8) If Brian Moore or Jonathan Davies get overly patriotic and/or slightly rascist towards other nations = 3 fingers
> 
> 9) If Brian Moore disagrees with the ref = 3 fingers
> 
> 10) Mass brawl and play is stopped = you must be drinking until play is resumed
> 
> 11) Whenevers theres a scrum, crouch = lean towards your drink, touch = press it against your lips and engage = begin drinking, carry on drinking untill the ball is out
> 
> 12) Blood replacement, last man to shout 'fake' = 3 fingers
> 
> 13) Whilst the ball is in the air from an up and under= you must be drinking
> 
> 14) If a game of 'aerial ping pong' lasts more than 4 kicks = finish remainder of pint
> 
> 15) If a kick off doesnt go 10 = finish remainder of pint
> 
> 16) If the words 'Grand Slam' / 'Triple Crown' / 'Championship' are mentioned in commentary then everyone must repeat that word, last one to repeat = finsh remainder of pint and then stand up (they remain standing until one of these words are mentioned in commentary again (at which point the process is repeated))
> 
> 17) Sin Bin = 3 fingers
> 
> 18) Red card, last man to shout 'off' = finish remainder of pint and then down another one straight after
> 
> 19) If the ball hits the post from a kick = finish remainder of pint
> 
> 20) If anyone shouts 'offside/forward' and its given by the ref = everone else must drink 2 fingers
> 
> If anyone shouts 'offside/forward' and its not given by the ref= they must finish their pint
> 
> 
> PLAYER/NATION SPECIFIC RULES
> 
> - If O'Gara makes a tackle last man to shout 'REALLY?' = finish remainder of pint
> 
> - If the commentators say something along the lines of 'Jones to Jones' = 3 fingers
> 
> - If Lewis Moody is first to make a tackle at the kick off, last man to shout 'Mad Dog' = finishes pint
> 
> - If any French monsters (ie Dusautoir/Chabal etc) make a massive tackle, last man to shout 'BOSH' = finish remainder of pint
> 
> - If Italy win a game = DRINK EVERYTHING AVAILABLE (or just get a new round in and down it in one)
> 
> - If Chris Paterson misses a kick = finish remainder of pint (this overules Law 7)
> 
> 
> OPTIONAL PROLOGUE
> 
> - At the national anthem, for every player not singing = 1 gulp
> - At the national anthem, if any players are caught crying = finish the remainder of pint
> 
> (This law reffers to the players on the pitch, not the players of the drinking game)



is it the same as armchair cricket ??


----------



## Steff

What you had 2night sam that u think might have caused the rise


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> What you had 2night sam that u think might have caused the rise



jacket tatty and chicken nuggets. I realised though I forgot to take the second half of my split dose...oops...


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> jacket tatty and chicken nuggets. I realised though I forgot to take the second half of my split dose...oops...



oOOOo no is that bad i dunno u see as im not on insulin, all i do know though is i avoipd jkt potaotes now lol.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> oOOOo no is that bad i dunno u see as im not on insulin, all i do know though is i avoipd jkt potaotes now lol.



usually im ok on them...like go super low rather than anything...
its just these past couple of times ive totally misjudged it 

i love jackets way too much to give them up


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> usually im ok on them...like go super low rather than anything...
> its just these past couple of times ive totally misjudged it
> 
> i love jackets way too much to give them up



I know i was the same i loved then with cheese and onion mixed in or tuna and mayo, i have my taties eitther boiled or mashed, not the same but sighhh another sacrifice lol.x


----------



## Tezzz

Watchya all.

Been on paracetamol all day. I don't know how I completed the shift to be honest. Should have gone home at half time but the dragon (manager) would drag me in for going off. So I stuck it out and will not go in tomorrow me thinks. Gonna go to bed and bake myself with the electric blanket and sweat it out.

Now for the virtual alcohol. Bottle of Harveys Bristol Cream please, barman.. I need it....

Hey Steff... Fairy cakes.... Bet you sniffed them instead of eating them!

I could murder cake right now. Dammed *D*. 

Coffee sponge with butter icing.... Drool.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sod this for a game of billiards. i'm going to go away and hide


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> I know i was the same i loved then with cheese and onion mixed in or tuna and mayo, i have my taties eitther boiled or mashed, not the same but sighhh another sacrifice lol.x



Have you tried the low fat cheese they've been advertising on the telly? Wonder what the carbs on that are.

Mashed tatties have a higher GI than boiled. So I have half a portion blitzed with the blender on a stick with no butter or milk and the other half plasters butter and milk on theirs.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Have you tried the low fat cheese they've been advertising on the telly? Wonder what the carbs on that are.
> 
> Mashed tatties have a higher GI than boiled. So I have half a portion blitzed with the blender on a stick with no butter or milk and the other half plasters butter and milk on theirs.



ive just cut them out hun, and after what the lady said on my course i am pleased i did she said the older the potato the higher carb count so i use small new ones .


----------



## Steff

hope you feel better sam nothign worse then high numbers i hate them , x let us know


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> ive just cut them out hun, and after what the lady said on my course i am pleased i did she said the older the potato the higher carb count so i use small new ones .



I didn't know about the new spuds being lower carb. They say you learn something new every day. 

I'm off to ZZZZ land. Better take the other half with me....

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I didn't know about the new spuds being lower carb. They say you learn something new every day.
> 
> I'm off to ZZZZ land. Better take the other half with me....
> 
> Goodnight everyone.



Well im just going off what teh dietician said 


Nights Tez sleep well x


----------



## Tezzz

Just a quickie Sam,

Have you got the collins gem carb counting book?  Got a spare one here I can lend you if you haven't. 

Please PM me the answer - it could be an excuse to sneak down for the pint you owe me and Northerner. 

Goodnight again..


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> hope you feel better sam nothign worse then high numbers i hate them , x let us know



thanks steff. will do. am lurking. in a pretty foul mood. so freaking thirsty too


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> thanks steff. will do. am lurking. in a pretty f
> 
> oul mood. so freaking thirsty too



Yup i hide in bedroom away from others cause im guarenteed to bite lol.


Right im offski myself , nights all xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all ill have a pineapple juice to wake up the senses please , hope alls well x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

This cold has got the better of me. Gonna stay in bed and sweat it out.

Have fun.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> This cold has got the better of me. Gonna stay in bed and sweat it out.
> 
> Have fun.



Morning Tez aww sorry to hear that look after yourself hun xxx tc


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hope you feel better soon tez

in other news MY MOOGLE IS HERE!!!! HE IS THE CUTEST THING EVER!!! I'll be doing photos of 'Mont Blancs adventures' later on  because i am lame

i am also off out to buy SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

That's so cool Sam. Moogle and shoes is a good start to the day!


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Just got out of bed after a rough night. Woke up with an 18.9 and ketones. Fed up. Absolutely damn well fed up with this. Trying everything and it hasn't worked to get my morning bloods down. Phoning DSN later on with alot of trpidation due to me expecting a telephone bollocking.


----------



## SacredHeart

Ouch Tom, that's no fun. Good call to ring the DSN though. x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Just got out of bed after a rough night. Woke up with an 18.9 and ketones. Fed up. Absolutely damn well fed up with this. Trying everything and it hasn't worked to get my morning bloods down. Phoning DSN later on with alot of trpidation due to me expecting a telephone bollocking.



i still think you're coming down with something 

DONT PANIC!  it happens to the best of us. and besides, its her job to help, not to shout. just tell her you dont understand why its happening etc.

didn't you have exams recently? maybe its all to do with stress over that and its catching up with you?

but defo talk to dsn lady (and calmly  ) before doing drastic thingys


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> That's so cool Sam. Moogle and shoes is a good start to the day!



moogle and shooooeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

i might have to pick myself up a new handbag too


----------



## PhilT

salmonpuff said:


> moogle and shooooeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> i might have to pick myself up a new handbag too


 

What on earth is a Moogle?


----------



## Steff

Good morning again god it is never bloody ending here rain,rain and more rain gr


----------



## Steff

PhilT said:


> What on earth is a Moogle?



A moogle is a Final Fantasy character that are some kind of white cat that has a red ball on its antenna, a red nose and has black wings. A moogle can be found in almost any of the Final Fantasy games and also in Kingdom Hearts. A moogle has a very high level and can be used for some games as a party member. 

A moogles' voice is always described as KUPOH and has a strange sound in the Kingdom hearts.


THERE YOU GO PHIL


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> A moogle is a Final Fantasy character that are some kind of white cat that has a red ball on its antenna, a red nose and has black wings. A moogle can be found in almost any of the Final Fantasy games and also in Kingdom Hearts. A moogle has a very high level and can be used for some games as a party member.
> 
> A moogles' voice is always described as KUPOH and has a strange sound in the Kingdom hearts.
> 
> 
> THERE YOU GO PHIL



 YES!!! kupo!!!

here phil, this is a moogle


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> A moogle is a Final Fantasy character that are some kind of white cat that has a red ball on its antenna, a red nose and has black wings. A moogle can be found in almost any of the Final Fantasy games and also in Kingdom Hearts. A moogle has a very high level and can be used for some games as a party member.
> 
> A moogles' voice is always described as KUPOH and has a strange sound in the Kingdom hearts.
> 
> 
> THERE YOU GO PHIL



*blinks* Wow Steff. I didn't know you had wikipedia wired into you!  If not, you should write for that wiki!


----------



## Freddie99

salmonpuff said:


> i still think you're coming down with something
> 
> DONT PANIC!  it happens to the best of us. and besides, its her job to help, not to shout. just tell her you dont understand why its happening etc.
> 
> didn't you have exams recently? maybe its all to do with stress over that and its catching up with you?
> 
> but defo talk to dsn lady (and calmly  ) before doing drastic thingys



Possibly, I had something slightly out of date to eat yesterday so perhaps that's caught me. I've just finished my exams. Bloody illness. Just as I'm about to start placements in a hospital. Ironic or what.


----------



## PhilT

Thanks Steff I am now enlightened on the creatures of Final Fantasy!


----------



## rachelha

Tom Hreben said:


> Possibly, I had something slightly out of date to eat yesterday so perhaps that's caught me. I've just finished my exams. Bloody illness. Just as I'm about to start placements in a hospital. Ironic or what.



That's rubbish, you should be off celebrating the end of your exams not feeling awful.  I really hope the DSN is concerned and helpful, not criticising.  We all have bad times and normally through no fault of our own.


----------



## Steff

PhilT said:


> Thanks Steff I am now enlightened on the creatures of Final Fantasy!



Good lol...


----------



## SacredHeart

No-one could ever say this pub wasn't educational!


----------



## PhilT

salmonpuff said:


> YES!!! kupo!!!
> 
> here phil, this is a moogle


 
Sam, thanks for the pic, it's kind of cute.


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....I've just realised that it's Friday of Doppelganger week on Facebook, and I've still not got a famous Doppelganger up.

These are a couple of pics of me:

http://images.castcall.blue-compass.com.s3.amazonaws.com/portfolio/226/226321.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewdyer/2152659789/in/set-72157607128642657/

And I've kind of been told in the past I could pass for either

Pauley Perrette: http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/img/eee7/Tony/11096m.jpg
Lucy Griffiths: http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/lucy-griffiths-lucy-griffiths-421058_1024_768.jpg

Thoughts? Better suggestions?


----------



## PhilT

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm....I've just realised that it's Friday of Doppelganger week on Facebook, and I've still not got a famous Doppelganger up.
> 
> These are a couple of pics of me:
> 
> http://images.castcall.blue-compass.com.s3.amazonaws.com/portfolio/226/226321.jpg
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewdyer/2152659789/in/set-72157607128642657/
> 
> And I've kind of been told in the past I could pass for either
> 
> Pauley Perrette: http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/img/eee7/Tony/11096m.jpg
> Lucy Griffiths: http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/lucy-griffiths-lucy-griffiths-421058_1024_768.jpg
> 
> Thoughts? Better suggestions?


 
I'll have to wait till I get home as the security on my computer at work won't allow me to access your pics.


----------



## SacredHeart

Right-o!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm....I've just realised that it's Friday of Doppelganger week on Facebook, and I've still not got a famous Doppelganger up.
> 
> These are a couple of pics of me:
> 
> http://images.castcall.blue-compass.com.s3.amazonaws.com/portfolio/226/226321.jpg
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewdyer/2152659789/in/set-72157607128642657/
> 
> And I've kind of been told in the past I could pass for either
> 
> Pauley Perrette: http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/img/eee7/Tony/11096m.jpg
> Lucy Griffiths: http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/lucy-griffiths-lucy-griffiths-421058_1024_768.jpg
> 
> Thoughts? Better suggestions?



Id say you look more like Pauley Pererette .


----------



## SacredHeart

That seems to be the general consensus. Although the whole of the general consenus is 'you don't really look like either of them, but more like Pauley Perette!'


----------



## Steff

Right back later tc xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> That seems to be the general consensus. Although the whole of the general consenus is 'you don't really look like either of them, but more like Pauley Perette!'



lucy griffiths, definitely lucy griffiths!


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> lucy griffiths, definitely lucy griffiths!



I have just changed my pic too.  Unfortunately it is Charlie Dimmock for me.  Either was either her of Sonia (the bad Stock, Aitken & Waterman popstar from the 80s)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

apparently i don't look like anyone famous...wierd

i am currently stuffing my face with carbs as low treatment/lunch. I guess i should probably bolus for it all...


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> apparently i don't look like anyone famous...wierd
> 
> i am currently stuffing my face with carbs as low treatment/lunch. I guess i should probably bolus for it all...



I used to get Charlie Dimmock shouted at me my drunk people in clubs.  It used to get me really annoyed.  It is not like I was not wearing a bra and in the middle of planting a tree.


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> apparently i don't look like anyone famous...wierd
> 
> i am currently stuffing my face with carbs as low treatment/lunch. I guess i should probably bolus for it all...



I'll have a think for you!



rachelha said:


> I used to get Charlie Dimmock shouted at me my drunk people in clubs.  It used to get me really annoyed.  It is not like I was not wearing a bra and in the middle of planting a tree.



That's just....weird!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

drink, shoes on, town - SHOES!!! (and bread...)


----------



## SacredHeart

SAM!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Edmund_blair_leighton_accolade.jpg

There you go!


----------



## Tezzz

Just tuned in quickly. 

Got out of bed sweating like I've been rained on. Feel really cold. Back to bed with some more paracetamol. And the World Service is on the wireless.


----------



## SacredHeart

Aw Tez, I'm sorry this is taking so long to shift 

Feel better soon x


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> Aw Tez, I'm sorry this is taking so long to shift
> 
> Feel better soon x



Thanks Becky.

I might have to have a biscuit or two with my coffee to give strength... 

My sister said I should get some Lucozade in. Bless.

Back to bed. Kettle has gone click and coffee made.


----------



## Steff

Hi tez xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, I imagine that lucozade might make you feel worse.

Shame actually, I always used to have lucozade when I was ill. Now I'm just mourning the fact I won't get to do that any more  I haven't actually been ill since DX. I count myself lucky for that. I'm generally pretty healthy most of the time.

But no lucozade?  *whimpers softly*


----------



## rachelha

Tez - really hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Steff

Hello rachel and becky xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff. How's your afternoon going?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff. How's your afternoon going?



Quiet now son has gone out to play and he is in bed asleep lol, yours?


----------



## rachelha

Hi Steff - I am skiving at work at the mo.  
How are you today?  
I am so tired.  I think I am going to have to have a quick nap once I get home before going round to some friends tonight.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hi Steff - I am skiving at work at the mo.
> How are you today?
> I am so tired.  I think I am going to have to have a quick nap once I get home before going round to some friends tonight.



Hiya im good, aw yes u make sure you aint overdoing it xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Quiet now son has gone out to play and he is in bed asleep lol, yours?



Quiet here too. Actually getting the chance to catch up on filing, which NEVER happens!


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Hiya im good, aw yes u make sure you aint overdoing it xx



They asked me if we wanted to go snowboarding this weekend.  I had to make up a quick excuse to get out of that.  I have only been once and I was rubbish.  I just kept falling over, that would not be good in my current condition


----------



## Freddie99

Phoned DSN. Send in my blood spread sheets too. She'll be taking a look at them and will also look to see if the CGM is free for me to use soon. Looks like I'll be getting one of the new nurses for my pump start. The plus is that he's a type one too!


----------



## rachelha

Tom Hreben said:


> Phoned DSN. Send in my blood spread sheets too. She'll be taking a look at them and will also look to see if the CGM is free for me to use soon. Looks like I'll be getting one of the new nurses for my pump start. The plus is that he's a type one too!



How are your levels now Tom?  Have you got them down a bit?  Hope you are feeling better.  

That is good that they are having a good look at things for you, fingers crossed for the CGMS being free.  Is the new nurse on a pump too?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> They asked me if we wanted to go snowboarding this weekend.  I had to make up a quick excuse to get out of that.  I have only been once and I was rubbish.  I just kept falling over, that would not be good in my current condition



LOL preggers or not i would nto do it , i went skiiing with school when i was 15 and fell over a cliff i will never trust a set of skis again.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> LOL preggers or not i would nto do it , i went skiiing with school when i was 15 and fell over a cliff i will never trust a set of skis again.



Ouch that sounds painful - were you ok?
It is not my idea of fun either, but lots of my friends and my OH all love it.  I feel sometimes that I have lost touch a bit with some people by not snowboarding.  I much prefer my feet safely on non slippy ground.


----------



## Freddie99

rachelha said:


> How are your levels now Tom?  Have you got them down a bit?  Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> That is good that they are having a good look at things for you, fingers crossed for the CGMS being free.  Is the new nurse on a pump too?



Yup, he's a pumper too! This'll be good fun comparatively! Someone who finally knows exactly where I'm coming from. Bloods are down a bit. Back under the tens.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Ouch that sounds painful - were you ok?
> It is not my idea of fun either, but lots of my friends and my OH all love it.  I feel sometimes that I have lost touch a bit with some people by not snowboarding.  I much prefer my feet safely on non slippy ground.



We sound very similier there hun lol

Aye i was fine always had alot of protection around my tummy area haha so it was a case of a limp for a few days x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> SAM!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Edmund_blair_leighton_accolade.jpg
> 
> There you go!



THAT IS THE BEST PICTURE EVER!

who am i though? XD


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

phew i am all shopped out. Just back from town. Got new boots, 2 new tops and a new bag  no more shopping for me for a while


----------



## SacredHeart

A painting hon. No idea who, but she's in a painting, so she's famous. And she has a sword


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## SacredHeart

That's hilareous. 
Down at 3.1, but I feel fine. What's that about?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> That's hilareous.
> Down at 3.1, but I feel fine. What's that about?



i'm 4.3 but feeling low


----------



## Steff

im 17,4 and feeling fine how scary


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> i'm 4.3 but feeling low



I've poped in while the kettle is boiling for coffee. 

And I feel like poop. Sweaty, cold and a headache.

Washed fingers and BG 17.6... Bo**ocks. Only had 2 rich tea biccies all day. With numbers like that I wanna go for broke and finish the packet off and say to hell with *D* today.

Coffee made so back to bed....

Laters all.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am thinking of deleting my so called elder sister from facebook and my life. I only found out about her when i was 18 and she's been nothing but a headache ever since. her status updates on facebook are really condescending and she's just not a nice person. She takes after our paternal father and i don't really want anything to do with a person like that...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I've poped in while the kettle is boiling for coffee.
> 
> And I feel like poop. Sweaty, cold and a headache.
> 
> Washed fingers and BG 17.6... Bo**ocks. Only had 2 rich tea biccies all day. With numbers like that I wanna go for broke and finish the packet off and say to hell with *D* today.
> 
> Coffee made so back to bed....
> 
> Laters all.



Bloody hell tez we are vying for worst numbers grr god knows what ive eaten had ham and cucumber for lucn and 2 squares of tobelorone for snack grrr.


get bk to bed tez and keep in it xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

go get yourself better tez 

i might go do some tae-bo after this coffee and before din dins. Not done any for a while and i'm feeling the neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## falcon123

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm....I've just realised that it's Friday of Doppelganger week on Facebook, and I've still not got a famous Doppelganger up.




Some people I look like Stig in my helmet!


----------



## Steff

Right im off to get 40 winks , pizza for them 2night so i think i will leave him to dial a number and place an order, he might just be able to manage lol.

Bye all xx


----------



## AlisonM

My doppleganger:


----------



## PhilT

Tez, get well soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

20 mins of that tae-bo workout and im beat. not even going at full pace either.

Bloods at start 7.9. 
Now: 8.2

I did have a couple of oreos before i started though.

Gunna do it again tomorrow, try and go at full pelt. It feel amazing though. Things hurt in a good way.


----------



## am64

Aggrrhhhh I need big skies and daylight and warmth and fun and laughter


----------



## Steff

Evening just checking in


----------



## Steff

Nights all xx


----------



## HelenP

Blimey, it was quiet in here tonight!!  Got in from work ready for a nice long read and............................ nada!

Hope everyone's been off having a great Friday evening!

And Tez, hope you're feeling loads better tomorrow.

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi guys. Just completed final fantasy 9 and getting stuck into 12 again. Hurrah


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Thanks for the support everybody, I have just got out of bed since last night's post.

The sneezing has stopped for now. I might be over the worst of this bl**dy cold... 

Still got the headache and sore throat. 

Coffee made so back to bed, Gas Mark 3 on the leccy blanket.

Is it me or isn't daytime telly rubbish? 

Better put the wireless back on and tune into Radio 4 or the World Service.


----------



## twinnie

morning everyone 
tez me and the hubby have been unwell too hope u feel better soon
well thats my daughter away on a brownie hoilday untill sunday {she went yesterday } so i am feeling at a loss  the first time she has gone on her own


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Thanks for the support everybody, I have just got out of bed since last night's post.
> 
> The sneezing has stopped for now. I might be over the worst of this bl**dy cold...
> 
> Still got the headache and sore throat.
> 
> Coffee made so back to bed, Gas Mark 3 on the leccy blanket.
> 
> Is it me or isn't daytime telly rubbish?
> 
> Better put the wireless back on and tune into Radio 4 or the World Service.



Aww hya tez hope it clears for you asap,oh all of the weekend tele is rubbish not just daytimes lol x


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning everyone
> tez me and the hubby have been unwell too hope u feel better soon
> well thats my daughter away on a brownie hoilday untill sunday {she went yesterday } so i am feeling at a loss  the first time she has gone on her own



Aww my mates daughter went on one about 4 weeks ago and her mum loved the peace and quiet at first but then she was really missing her.


----------



## PhilT

salmonpuff said:


> hi guys. Just completed final fantasy 9 and getting stuck into 12 again. Hurrah


 
Never played any of the Final Fantasy games myself but i love RPG's in general.


----------



## am64

morning all well it is still .....the sun is shining now to drag myself out into it i am seriously laking vitamin D i think

tez im glad the sneezing has stopped violent was't it


----------



## Steff

Hi all shall be back after 3, hope this sun stays with me today x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi all. Just trying to play around with livejournal layouts. I found a perfect one that was the wrong colours...and then realised i had no clue about how to edit the css so have gone back to my old one. I love it. It's just...a bit boring now


----------



## falcon123

AlisonM said:


> My doppleganger:




Top Gear have arranged a speedboat for me to go monster hunting at Loch Ness!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

livejournal layout done. Bloods 2.6 and feeling kinda dodgy. Still in my PJs munching on digestives but really want a cheese &marmite sandwich.

Gunna get dressed, have a sandwich and then do some housework before looking for a new profile layout and playing final fantasy 12


----------



## Steff

Hiya guys just had a rather nasty hyper had to get neighbour in sort me as those 2 are off for day, hmm i get embarrest when this happens but im sure she understands


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Hiya guys just had a rather nasty hyper had to get neighbour in sort me as those 2 are off for day, hmm i get embarrest when this happens but im sure she understands



hope your feeling better ....hope your keeping a record of this steffy to show you DSN you seem to be going high a few times recently xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi peeps.

Just got out of bed to make some coffee so I've sneaked onto the computer for 5 mins.

I'm still feeling cold and sweating. Headache slightly better.

Hope your hyper gets better soon Steff. Hope you hassle your doctor about them. 

Right coffee poured and I have sneaked out four rich teas out of the packet and am heading back to bed... and the world service on the wireless.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Hiya guys just had a rather nasty hyper had to get neighbour in sort me as those 2 are off for day, hmm i get embarrest when this happens but im sure she understands



hope u are okay steff


----------



## Steff

Cheers all im bright as a button now 


hi tez nice to see you on x


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> Is it me or isn't daytime telly rubbish?



Only on Saturdays and Sundays, lol (although I DO have to admit that my guilty pleasure on a Saturday morning is watching Ninja Warrior!!  ).  But here's the biggie as far as confessions go - 

My name is Helen, and I am a Daytime Telly-aholic.   Yes, okay, I'm easily pleased!

Tez and Twinnie, hope you're both feeling better soon, and Steff, sounds nasty, how you were earlier, glad to hear you're fine now.

xx


----------



## twinnie

HelenP said:


> Only on Saturdays and Sundays, lol (although I DO have to admit that my guilty pleasure on a Saturday morning is watching Ninja Warrior!!  ).  But here's the biggie as far as confessions go -
> 
> My name is Helen, and I am a Daytime Telly-aholic.   Yes, okay, I'm easily pleased!
> 
> Tez and Twinnie, hope you're both feeling better soon, and Steff, sounds nasty, how you were earlier, glad to hear you're fine now.
> 
> xx



fine now thanks just got a red nose lol


----------



## Tezzz

I've had a brain wave. This laptop will work while I am in bed,  until the battery goes flat...  

About half an hour I think... 

Power lead wont reach...


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> I've had a brain wave. This laptop will work while I am in bed,  until the battery goes flat...
> 
> About half an hour I think...
> 
> Power lead wont reach...



extension lead ?


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> extension lead ?



It's not long enough..


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> It's not long enough..



2 extension leads ??


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> 2 extension leads ??



Nope. Good idea  batman, must add it to the shopping list.

Oh well. Red light flashing so battery low. Better climb out of bed and stick this laptop back on charge before the other half discovers.

Laters all.


----------



## Steff

Laters tez , ohh im making curry 2night ill stick to 1 mini naan cant be helped love them im thinking a half a poppadom as well grrr.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

stew is bubbling away happily on the hob. I fancy a chat with my mum but already spoke to her earlier. I was planning on going to the shop and having a chat then...but matt decided to come with me. I'm glad he did cuz a man was mugged IN THE QUEUE just before we got there. If i'd turned up and been on my phone...gosh!


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Nope. Good idea  batman, must add it to the shopping list.
> 
> Oh well. Red light flashing so battery low. Better climb out of bed and stick this laptop back on charge before the other half discovers.
> 
> Laters all.



thats it tez....move the bed! if the laptop wont go to the bed, the bed will go to the laptop!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Laters tez , ohh im making curry 2night ill stick to 1 mini naan cant be helped love them im thinking a half a poppadom as well grrr.



snap curry tonight !!! we really should do this one for big night in !


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> stew is bubbling away happily on the hob. I fancy a chat with my mum but already spoke to her earlier. I was planning on going to the shop and having a chat then...but matt decided to come with me. I'm glad he did cuz a man was mugged IN THE QUEUE just before we got there. If i'd turned up and been on my phone...gosh!



evening sam .....surely the ninja would have rescued you??


----------



## Steff

Right him indoors has sorted us out a film, catch yous later xx


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to bed to try and get some kip.

Still feel very hot and cold. Just taken some more paracetamol.

Night All.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi guys. Just done a full on virus scan of the pooter as its gone a bit slow. Nothing found hurrah. Now defragging. Gunna go through the harddrive tomorrow and delete all the rubbish i don't need any more.

Just been playing final fantasy 12. OH MY GOD WHY HAVEN'T I FINISHED PLAYING THIS GAME SOONER??????? I got it in my second year of uni and ended up putting it away for ages. Then Matt played it when he was ill after xmas last year. Now I've picked it up again. Definitely one of the greatest games of all time.

I think I need to change my avatar to a moogle


----------



## Sugarbum

Hope you feel better Tez, hugs.

Glad to hear you are brighter Steff, just out of interest, what did you get your neighbour to do?

Hope everyone is better tomorrow! x


----------



## Steff

WOOO just watched disturbia and he has seen it so all the way through he knew what was going to happen while i was hiding behind the pillow lol.

Hiya Lou I just got her to sit with me through the hyper she also rang o/h for me as im very disoriantated x


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh dear. Good you are better now though xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hungry....


----------



## LisaLQ

Did someone shout last orders already?  

I'm hungry too, and it's 5 and a half hours til breakfast.

Orange in bed.  Uhuh...*runs to the fruit bowl*...


----------



## Steff

Good morning all wow i woke at 08.50 thats a bigggg lie in for me lol, hope everyones well


----------



## LisaLQ

Triplets had me up at 6.45.  On a Sunday.  Evil, evil, I tell you.  

Nearly as evil as hubby's family visiting every Sunday morning too.  I'm off back to bed, hubby can see to them


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Triplets had me up at 6.45.  On a Sunday.  Evil, evil, I tell you.
> 
> Nearly as evil as hubby's family visiting every Sunday morning too.  I'm off back to bed, hubby can see to them



Thats the way Lisa lol, you get as much sleep as you can when you can x tc


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.

Thanks for the support peeps. You've lifted my spirits.

I'm out of bed! Still in jim jams and dressing gown. No sniffles or sneezing, BG a tad high so not out of the woods yet. Gonna get dressed soon.

Don't know what to eat as not been eating much (except for slice or two of pizza last night) lately. Cake is tempting except it means a half inch sliver or my numbers go through the roof for hours.

Too scared to go outside (to get the paper) so might have to watch some steam train DVDs instead. Got 60 to get through before I give them back to the train nut at *W *by next weekend. 

Nope, music time I think. I'll warm the amp up and stick some vinyl on. Not too heavy. *Jean Michel Jarre* perhaps?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Thanks for the support peeps. You've lifted my spirits.
> 
> I'm out of bed! Still in jim jams and dressing gown. No sniffles or sneezing, BG a tad high so not out of the woods yet. Gonna get dressed soon.
> 
> Don't know what to eat as not been eating much (except for slice or two of pizza last night) lately. Cake is tempting except it means a half inch sliver or my numbers go through the roof for hours.
> 
> Too scared to go outside (to get the paper) so might have to watch some steam train DVDs instead. Got 60 to get through before I give them back to the train nut at *W *by next weekend.
> 
> Nope, music time I think. I'll warm the amp up and stick some vinyl on. Not too heavy. *Jean Michel Jarre* perhaps?



Morning Tez nice to see you abit chirpier, tis to cold to go out anywhere today lol, bloody birds aint even appeared for there fat balls yet lol.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Morning Tez nice to see you abit chirpier, tis to cold to go out anywhere today lol, bloody birds aint even appeared for there fat balls yet lol.



Hi Steff,

Might have a stew (2 or three hours) in the bath later. Got a book to finish.

No reply from Northerner yet.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi Steff,
> 
> Might have a stew (2 or three hours) in the bath later. Got a book to finish.
> 
> No reply from Northerner yet.



MMMM lovely room for a biggie? haha well i think its lamb chops and trimmings tonight for us.Hmm wonder what he is doing i think i was right with the complimentary holiday off john lewis you know lol.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am currently raging quite a lot...over archaeology funnily enough. Not only does my evil smelly ex have a job with cotswold archaeology (despite the fact he was fired for sexual assault from wessex), but now his girlfriend is working for MoLAS (Museum of London Archaeology)

It just isn't fair. I want to be digging


----------



## LisaLQ

I was out of bed at the crack of a lark's fart, but back in it by 10.30, and only got up an hour ago.  How lazy is that lol.

I think I need more than JMJ to wake me up, I think some high volume Guns N Roses should do it...


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> I was out of bed at the crack of a lark's fart, but back in it by 10.30, and only got up an hour ago.  How lazy is that lol.
> 
> I think I need more than JMJ to wake me up, I think some high volume Guns N Roses should do it...



mee to lisa well its is sunday xx miles davis agarta for me xxx.pete cosys solo wow xx


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

I'm off the pub in a moment to watch yet more Six Nations Rugby. Allons enfants de la patrie...


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> I'm off the pub in a moment to watch yet more Six Nations Rugby. Allons enfants de la patrie...



supprting the french are we Tom ??


----------



## Steff

LIsa oh LIsa your so very funny huni x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

COR, 2.4 ande feeling ever so wierd. Normally i dont get these sort of hypo symptoms so its nice. Just gulped down some apple juice and had a couple of digestives. mmmmm. I now want chocolate. seriously abdly. lol, i cant even type proper atm


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

is a bit quiet in here...looks like i have a free bar


----------



## Steff

Nope sorry sam lol im here xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Did someone say "free bar"?

_*pulls up a seat and orders a quadruple Cap'n Morgans and coke*_


----------



## ypauly

I dont drink, and I can't find the pool table


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Please excuse me while I help myself to the bottle of vodka and the tap of diet coke


----------



## Steff

bk aftr 9 people x  x


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> supprting the french are we Tom ??



Just somehow...


----------



## am64

ooooh as its a free house i ll have that extra special rum northerner normally keeps hidden behind the washing up machine xxxheeeeheeeee


----------



## Knapweed

it's a red wine night 
but need to be careful, work tomorrow


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tonight: dinner, shower, sew up bottom of trousers, ff12, bed by 11.30

tomorrow - alarm set for 6.30. Lay in for 15-30mins to wake self up. Work. YES


----------



## Knapweed

and the wek starts all over again,


----------



## LisaLQ

ypauly said:


> I dont drink, and I can't find the pool table



Me neither, this is the only pub I can drink in - hence the quadruple


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> Me neither, this is the only pub I can drink in - hence the quadruple



true its virtual so you can have virtually anything heheee


----------



## Steff

Spots dam spots, is tree tea oil bad for my acne anyone??


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Spots dam spots, is tree tea oil bad for my acne anyone??



no excellent


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> no excellent



ooooh thank god for that lol, just been using it since this morning .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> ooooh thank god for that lol, just been using it since this morning .



couple of times a day should be fine ...its a natural antiseptic and so keeps it clean to stop the bateria growing..if you find it a bit strong add a few drops to a non greasy face creme


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> couple of times a day should be fine ...its a natural antiseptic and so keeps it clean to stop the bateria growing..if you fine it a bit strong add a few drops to a non greasy face creme



Yeah it does make my eyes water actually i have been using a soft sponge, usuaL means im due if i start getting spotty around the chin.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Yeah it does make my eyes water actually i have been using a soft sponge, usuaL means im due if i start getting spotty around the chin.



yep and the one between the eyebrows xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep and the one between the eyebrows xx



your spot on hun


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> your spot on hun



grooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaan !!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> grooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaan !!
> 
> xx



Oh cmon Helen cant blame a gal for trying


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Oh cmon Helen cant blame a gal for trying



night girls xxxx


----------



## Steff

Nighty night am xx


----------



## Steff

Nights all im away off to bed xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Did you know....(useless fact no1)....that spots around the jawline are a sign of a high androgen level and possibly PCOS, which is linked to insulin resistance.  *nods*

I'm a zit monster - thought you were supposed to grow out of them in your teens, I'm 32!  Not been as bad since diagnosis, probably the only plus part to the change in diet LOL.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning. its way too early for me. 

woke to levels of 8.9 which im not entirely happy about. Bloods were something ike 15 at 3am this morning too (cant really remember...groggy). 

I need coffee before I even contemplate getting ready for work. 

it feel strange saying work lol.

i'll try and pop in at lunch tuime

oh and dodgy diabetic feet, don't start playing up now thank you very much *glares*


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

It's bloody early for me. Got my first day in Microbiology labs in the hospital where I'm treated. This should be interesting. Time to walk to the station in a little. No tea this morning but somehow I still feel damn good. Woke up to levels of 7.8 mmol/L. Not a bad thing on your first day of work.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> It's bloody early for me. Got my first day in Microbiology labs in the hospital where I'm treated. This should be interesting. Time to walk to the station in a little. No tea this morning but somehow I still feel damn good. Woke up to levels of 7.8 mmol/L. Not a bad thing on your first day of work.
> 
> Tom



WE BOTH HAVE A FIRST DAY OF WORK!!

you beat me on the BG stakes though


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x 
have  a gd day sam and tom x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'll be heading off ina bit. Need to swing in the shop and get juice and a drink for today...ran out of apple juice and i can't stand the thought of glucotabs if hypo


----------



## LisaLQ

Good luck today 

I'm in need of a coffee too.  It'd be nice one day to get up and have someone make one for me, not the other way around lol.

*pops the senseo on*


----------



## Steff

I aint got time son has gone and lost his DSi been looking for it since bloody 8, i dread tot hink what im gonna tell o/h when he wakes up, ive told lad if we dont find it he dont see outside for 3 weeks grrrrr .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, im offski. Hoping this tummy ache will go away  Catch you all later xxx


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> right, im offski. Hoping this tummy ache will go away  Catch you all later xxx



Laters Sam it will be nerves hun, good luck xxxx


----------



## Steff

WOOOOOOOOO im in a good mood enough to go and sort the garden out before this snow comes.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> WOOOOOOOOO im in a good mood enough to go and sort the garden out before this snow comes.



snowing here steff ! but not settling ! i scraped up a winterful of soggy leaves, broken branches from all the trees and MUD from our path over the weekend ...boy did my back hurt on sunday but fine today xxxx did your lad find his Dsi what ever that is i presume his game machine ?


----------



## Tezzz

It's snowing down in Brighton. Quite heavy at the race course.

Gotta go to *W *soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi guys am on lunch til 1. My head hurts this is so confusing :s I've been doing pay claims all morning, so many numbers...is it bed time yet?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> It's snowing down in Brighton. Quite heavy at the race course.
> 
> Gotta go to *W *soon.



WOW not quite here yet but definetly cold enough.


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> Hi guys am on lunch til 1. My head hurts this is so confusing :s I've been doing pay claims all morning, so many numbers...is it bed time yet?



I am sure you will get the hang of it in no time.  New things are always scary to begin with.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I am sure you will get the hang of it in no time.  New things are always scary to begin with.



Rach you had scan?>


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Rach you had scan?>



No not yet - 2:45 this afternoon,  I am at work pretending to concentrate at the moment, thank goodness I have my own office so no-one can see how little I am doing.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> No not yet - 2:45 this afternoon,  I am at work pretending to concentrate at the moment, thank goodness I have my own office so no-one can see how little I am doing.



heheeee hope alls good with the bean this afternoon xxxx


----------



## falcon123

brightontez said:


> It's snowing down in Brighton. Quite heavy at the race course.
> 
> Gotta go to *W *soon.




Large wet flakes in Holbourn. I feel a First Capital Diconnected moment coming on as it looks like the wrong type of snow!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

wooo it is absolutly tanking down here real bad snow at min


----------



## am64

falcon123 said:


> Large wet flakes in Holbourn. I feel a First Capital Diconnected moment coming on as it looks like the wrong type of snow!!!!!!!



lock in tonight then falcon ?? better book the hotel now !


----------



## ypauly

Its not fair, we never get snow here


----------



## LisaLQ

I hope the snow doesn't stick around, I want to go up to Newcastle on 18th/19th.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> I hope the snow doesn't stick around, I want to go up to Newcastle on 18th/19th.



Lisa you coming for a cuppa??lol


----------



## ypauly




----------



## am64

ypauly said:


>



y pauly your great at all these little computer gimicks brilliant ....i like the happy bunny one but dont know how to do it ....useless


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> y pauly your great at all these little computer gimicks brilliant ....i like the happy bunny one but dont know how to do it ....useless



But sometimes it ends up like this....


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> y pauly your great at all these little computer gimicks brilliant ....i like the happy bunny one but dont know how to do it ....useless



Right click on the image and select properties, that'll tell you where it originates from, then you can go there and copy the link location by right clicking your mouse over the desired image. Then you come back here, choose the 'Insert Image' option from the toolbar and paste it in. For instance: [ IMG ]http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/images/editor/insertimage.gif[ /IMG ] will give you:


----------



## ypauly

AlisonM said:


> Right click on the image and select properties, that'll tell you where it originates from, then you can go there and copy the link location by right clicking your mouse over the desired image. Then you come back here, choose the 'Insert Image' option from the toolbar and paste it in. For instance: [ IMG ]http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/images/editor/insertimage.gif[ /IMG ] will give you:



from here 

http://www.jonrb.com/emoticons/


----------



## Steff

Afternoon/early evening all, well for tea tonight im thinking pork chops and tatties with home made gravy, i realise im lacking vedge there but i only have green beans and carrotts in so ill throw then on as well.Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi all. Back from my first day. My trainer let me go early cuz my brain was mushed through learning everything.

Its intense. really intense. Dealing with cancelled appointments and whatnot so poor kids can't see their parents. Obviously I can't go into details as its confidential, but some of it is just horrible. Yet I really enjoyed it today even if it did take it out of me. So much stuff to learn, programmes to get the hang of etc.

I had an after lunch hyper too  shot up from 7.9 to 20.5 and i was not impressed. It's probably because I injected through my tights (wearing a dress and didn't want to go inject in the loos). Won't be making that mistake again tomorrow, reckon i'll be wearing trows so i can inject straight into the belly lol.

At the end of this week I'm going to be thrown straight into the deep end! The girl who is trainoing me is leaving and the other supervisor is going to be on holiday. Everyone else is temps like me who only started a few weeks ago  and we've got these pay things to do in a matter of days which none of us have done before 

Now, levels 3.1..thank you rage bolus.

All in all an enjoyable day even if I am super tired.

Rest of the week is 8.30am-5pm days. So I'll have to be up even earlier tomorrow. PHEW!!!!


----------



## Steff

WOW what a super day that sounds sam, you have coped well xx hope the rest of the week is so rewarding xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> WOW what a super day that sounds sam, you have coped well xx hope the rest of the week is so rewarding xx



it was pretty cool. best bit being i have my own official office buisness email address


----------



## AlisonM

Sounds like a real challenge there Sam, I don't doubt you'll thrive on it though. It sounds like you're doing something 'useful' too which is a bonus I reckon.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> it was pretty cool. best bit being i have my own official office buisness email address



is that allowed at your age ??? glad you've had a good day xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> is that allowed at your age ??? glad you've had a good day xx



shhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> it was pretty cool. best bit being i have my own official office buisness email address



Jealous or what thats preety dam cool lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am distinctly unimpressed


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i am distinctly unimpressed



wasssssa up sammmmmyyy


----------



## Tezzz

Hope you feel better soon Sam.

I'm off to bed with some hot milk. Sh*t day at *W*.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hope you feel better soon Sam.
> 
> I'm off to bed with some hot milk. Sh*t day at *W*.
> 
> Goodnight everyone.



Same Tez cya all


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Same Tez cya all



Night Steff,

Did your nipper find his game thingy?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> wasssssa up sammmmmyyy



archaeology stuff


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> archaeology stuff



DONT LET THEM WIND YOU UP whose got the better karma ???


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Hope you feel better soon Sam.
> 
> I'm off to bed with some hot milk. Sh*t day at *W*.
> 
> Goodnight everyone.



tez ....this cold lingers the muzzy head and sore throat doesnt shift for a while ...rest when you can xxxx


----------



## ypauly

Some pub this is, with no pool table. Still I suppose we can have one of these.






So what we all watching/listening to?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i think i need shower and bed. i can barely keep my eyes open...


----------



## katie

Same here sam!

Night everyone x


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> Some pub this is, with no pool table. Still I suppose we can have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what we all watching/listening to?



well we watching one flew over cookoos nest...excellent film...but your right...we need a virtual pool table here Ypauly so get ya magic fingers dancing....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Night Steff,
> 
> Did your nipper find his game thingy?



NO TEZ ......


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> NO TEZ ......



opps he's grounded.....


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> from here
> 
> http://www.jonrb.com/emoticons/



sill cant find the happy bunnys but like this...if it works and it does ....love it ypauly !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

MY SUGARS ARE 16.9! I DO NOT UNDERSTAND. I DID NOT HYPO IN THE NIGHT AS I CHECKED. 

i hypo'd before bed and had juice...but surely a bit of juice wouldn't send me that high???????

i am unimpressed....


----------



## twinnie

morning all can i have a coffee please 
sam i hope you are okay ?


----------



## LisaLQ

*passes out coffees*

I want nothing more than to crawl back into bed, but I have to go to the docs (if they have an appointment free) so instead am aiming to fill myself to the brim with caffeine.


----------



## ypauly

Morning all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

twinnie said:


> morning all can i have a coffee please
> sam i hope you are okay ?



i'm expecting the hypo to hit just after i get to the office. always happens this way when i wake up stupidly high  what a way to start the day

might have to phone docs re feet again. They felt awful last night 

now, id best be off. Catch you later


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> i'm expecting the hypo to hit just after i get to the office. always happens this way when i wake up stupidly high  what a way to start the day
> 
> might have to phone docs re feet again. They felt awful last night
> 
> now, id best be off. Catch you later



Morning All,

Don't *W* too hard today Sam.

Any coffee left Lisa?

And a *huge* slice of that virtual chocolate cake please.....


----------



## LisaLQ

Arrgh I hate my doctors appointment system.  They tell you to ring at 8.30 on the day you want to see them.  It's taken 15-20 minutes to get through to find out my doctor is fully booked already.  Is he in tomorrow?  No.  He's in Thursday.  Can we book an appointment?  No - "ring at 8.30 on the day you want to see him".  Argh!


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> Arrgh I hate my doctors appointment system.  They tell you to ring at 8.30 on the day you want to see them.  It's taken 15-20 minutes to get through to find out my doctor is fully booked already.  Is he in tomorrow?  No.  He's in Thursday.  Can we book an appointment?  No - "ring at 8.30 on the day you want to see him".  Argh!



nightmare lisa!!! im very lucky my gp seem to be super effecient , and the doc secretarys are both lovely part timers and will alwys manage to fit you in with someone. If my surgery can do it why can't others???
well folks im feeling not so good today...self inflicted... a few vodka and cokes seemed such a good idea last night !


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> nightmare lisa!!! im very lucky my gp seem to be super effecient , and the doc secretarys are both lovely part timers and will alwys manage to fit you in with someone. If my surgery can do it why can't others???
> well folks im feeling not so good today...self inflicted... a few vodka and cokes seemed such a good idea last night !



am64 >>> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





l ast night hehehe


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> am64 >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l ast night hehehe



dont shout ypauly ! hey you getting some great advice with Aymes on other thread ....shes brilliant and very knowledgable !!!!


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> dont shout ypauly ! hey you getting some great advice with Aymes on other thread ....shes brilliant and very knowledgable !!!!



You are all very knowledgable, and helpfull.


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> You are all very knowledgable, and helpfull.



yep but some of the T1 are amazing the way they work it all out...sounds like you haven't had much advice...when were you diagnosed if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> yep but some of the T1 are amazing the way they work it all out...sounds like you haven't had much advice...when were you diagnosed if you dont mind me asking?



early october last year


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> early october last year



and did you get any advice about why and how to do it ?? the diabetes lark??


----------



## ypauly

I got taught how to test, inject and how much to inject and a chat on how insulin is a key that opens doors. I didn't really pay much attention as my father had died that moring in that hospital, indeed we were on the same ward.


----------



## am64

ypauly said:


> I got taught how to test, inject and how much to inject and a chat on how insulin is a key that opens doors. I didn't really pay much attention as my father had died that moring in that hospital, indeed we were on the same ward.



sorry to hear that must have been tough xx


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Arrgh I hate my doctors appointment system.  They tell you to ring at 8.30 on the day you want to see them.  It's taken 15-20 minutes to get through to find out my doctor is fully booked already.  Is he in tomorrow?  No.  He's in Thursday.  Can we book an appointment?  No - "ring at 8.30 on the day you want to see him".  Argh!



Sorry to hear that Lisa. My old doctors surgery had the same system yours has.

The only way I used to get seen by the doctor on the same day was to arrive at the surgery 5 minutes before they opened the door at 8.30am and be first in to tell the dragon on the desk I'd wait to be seen. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## falcon123

Hi Tez,

I might be down your way Friday. Can you recommend any pubs? The last time I visited I managed to find a couple that will not make "Pub of the Year".

Cheers,

Falcon


----------



## Steff

Hi all first time im in pub today ill have a latte please, had the last of my x-pert course session today was rather fab as per, well got a massive stew on the go i think it will feed the whole street lol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Hi all first time im in pub today ill have a latte please, had the last of my x-pert course session today was rather fab as per, well got a massive stew on the go i think it will feed the whole street lol



hi steffy look forward to reading your update later !! um stew...thinking pea and ham soup down here xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Thanks guys, I could have seen a different doctor - they gave me the option - but I really want to see my usual GP as I have a lot to go over and he knows all about me, if I saw someone else I'd have to go over everything with them, and I cant face it at the mo.  However, I think I'm getting a kidney infection so if I still feel poo tomorrow I'll see whoever, and then go back to see him about the other things. xx


----------



## Tezzz

falcon123 said:


> Hi Tez,
> 
> I might be down your way Friday. Can you recommend any pubs? The last time I visited I managed to find a couple that will not make "Pub of the Year".
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Falcon



What kind of pub are you looking for?

Flea pit, real ale, karaoke, cabaret, quiet, cheap beer? PM me in case I forget.

Gotta go to *W *soon...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> What kind of pub are you looking for?
> 
> Flea pit, real ale, karaoke, cabaret, quiet, cheap beer? PM me in case I forget.
> 
> Gotta go to *W *soon...



Hi tez have a good day hun xx


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Hi tez have a good day hun xx



Thanks Steff,

I'm not looking forward to it one little bit....

Gotta bite the bullet... Don't even know what route I'll be on as I didn't look the duty up. 

Hope I've not got a school bus as I couldn't eat a whole child today....


----------



## Steff

Gawd been trying to ring MIL since 14.05 all im getting is the engaged tone lol wow she is a gobby one her.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi guys, another good day. And i got a thank you from a client today after ringing round carers/family centres/mum to sort out a last minute change of appointment. Then i found out nasty stuff that i can't share 

i visited all the family centres in southampton today and met the people i would be talking to on the phone. 

Tomorrow i am being thrown in the deep end and having my desk all to myself hurrah.

i spent the morning working out contact support workers hours and pay however, that sucked. I hate maths lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

foul mood. feet hurt. bits where the archeology boots rubbed are sore. i don't like this. phoning doc tomorrow and having a b***h about it. gunna put moisturiser (well...hand creme heh) on them now. Might have to take one of my remaining gabapentin but scared i'll go doolally. not putting on the capsaicin...


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyones well, just watched doco on channel 4 one born every minute follows a maternity ward in southampton the princess anna it was really great awwww im broody haha

Well off to watch shameless now laters xx


----------



## AlisonM

All quiet here, I was doing my volunteering thing today and my boys went off on a jaunt around the loch. We all had fun.

I fancy a hot choc, with the works and a dash of Kahlua tonight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i should probably have a shower and go to bed


----------



## Steff

Right im offski nights al x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i don't want to be awake


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> i don't want to be awake



Morning Sam, me neither! Been up since 5 after getting to sleep at about 3:30

Hope you have a good day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Morning Sam, me neither! Been up since 5 after getting to sleep at about 3:30
> 
> Hope you have a good day



blimey you must be exhausted!!!!!!!

I overslept. Or rather, couldn't be bothered to get out of bed at 6 cuz it was too cold. 

But I'm not doing a thing until I've had my cup of tea


----------



## Northerner

Same as the night before really I'm already on my third mug!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Same as the night before really I'm already on my third mug!



here have another mug  i won't have time to drink it this morning.

 must get dressed/do lunch etc etc etc. Gotta leave in 50mins. LAME. Meh, it doesn't take that long to get there and I'm sure being 5 mins or so late will be ok. It's an office afterall.


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone hope alls good, 

WELL DONE tez on herione of the month you deserve it x


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all


----------



## Steff

Good mornign twinnie and becky lovely to see you here xxx lol


----------



## SacredHeart

thanks Steff. How's your day going? We've had snow and ice here, which is being a bit annoying!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> thanks Steff. How's your day going? We've had snow and ice here, which is being a bit annoying!



Im ok ty on new pills now see thread, but no we have not had enough snow to lie yet


----------



## am64

hi any one ????? hehehee  mischief xxxx


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> hi any one ????? hehehee  mischief xxxx



Hi!!  what mischief are you up to???


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah, yet another pill? Well hopefully it'll work out as a positive thing for you 

I appear to have broken my toe, which is a bit of an inconvenience!


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Im ok ty on new pills now see thread, but no we have not had enough snow to lie yet



Hi Steff - hope the new pills do the trick for you


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ah, yet another pill? Well hopefully it'll work out as a positive thing for you
> 
> I appear to have broken my toe, which is a bit of an inconvenience!



oh nooo how did that happen becky? sorry to hear that must br painful.

Yes well if i was not rattling before i am now


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Ah, yet another pill? Well hopefully it'll work out as a positive thing for you
> 
> I appear to have broken my toe, which is a bit of an inconvenience!



Ouch - what did you do?


----------



## SacredHeart

See, you'll make an excellent percussion instrument! 

Ah, I thought I'd just bruised it, you see. Ben, my dance partner kicked me at a really bad angle when we were at our waltz class last night. Naturally whilst wearing my open-toe ballroom shoes.

My housemate thought I'd broken it when I told him about it last night, but decided he'd tell me this morning instead! lol


----------



## am64

hi folks ...i just thought the pub was empty again and i was going to nip round the bar and switch a few drinks around !!!  ie put a direct line from the vodka bottle to the DIET coke


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> See, you'll make an excellent percussion instrument!
> 
> Ah, I thought I'd just bruised it, you see. Ben, my dance partner kicked me at a really bad angle when we were at our waltz class last night. Naturally whilst wearing my open-toe ballroom shoes.
> 
> My housemate thought I'd broken it when I told him about it last night, but decided he'd tell me this morning instead! lol



That is not good, are you going to head up to A&e??


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hi Steff - hope the new pills do the trick for you



Thanks, me too x


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> That is not good, are you going to head up to A&e??



I doubt it, to be honest. There's not much you can do for it. It's not like I've broken my foot or anything. I'd be sat around for hours for them to possibly put a bit of tape on it and send me home.  If it gets tons more painful, I might go to minor injuries, but I can cope with it right now - just annoying!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> See, you'll make an excellent percussion instrument!
> 
> Ah, I thought I'd just bruised it, you see. Ben, my dance partner kicked me at a really bad angle when we were at our waltz class last night. Naturally whilst wearing my open-toe ballroom shoes.
> 
> My housemate thought I'd broken it when I told him about it last night, but decided he'd tell me this morning instead! lol



Blimey take yourself to the hospital will you ?
lol @ instrument yes your right there x


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> I doubt it, to be honest. There's not much you can do for it. It's not like I've broken my foot or anything. I'd be sat around for hours for them to possibly put a bit of tape on it and send me home.  If it gets tons more painful, I might go to minor injuries, but I can cope with it right now - just annoying!



I really think you should go to the minor injuries unit and get it checked out.  You dont want to take any risks with your feet.  Sorry I am sounding like a mum already


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I really think you should go to the minor injuries unit and get it checked out.  You dont want to take any risks with your feet.  Sorry I am sounding like a mum already



pratice away hun xxx

SH i sent you email xx


----------



## Steff

Right im away to ring dad and m8 to tell um how i got on today 



catch u after 3 people 

xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks for the emails Am  - are you thinking of putting up that thread today?

Re: my toe. I really don't think there's actually much you can do about it. I'll pop over to Boots and get some tape later. If it starts looking weird I'll go get some advice, but I'd pretty much be wasting their time and mine, I think? 

But I'm glad you guys care  Gives me the warm fuzzies, doncha know?


----------



## am64

yep new thread later when i write it !!! ive been logoing all morning i did it on a free CAD programme that is similar to auto cad ...Buts FREEE and its compatable with auto cad aswell ...never really tried to make it work before but its pretty cool ...Rossi might be interesting for you lot ??


----------



## SacredHeart

Yay, new toys are always fun!


----------



## rachelha

Just ate a satsuma, apple and a cereal bar.  Now I feel really guilty.   Why is my will power still so rubbish???


----------



## twinnie

hello all thats my fish and chips in the oven  can i have a coffee while i am waiting please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all thats my fish and chips in the oven  can i have a coffee while i am waiting please



Good gal your doing yours like me , oven chips and oven cooked fish i have haddock.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Good gal your doing yours like me , oven chips and oven cooked fish i have haddock.



haha i dont fry anything i got haddock too  i am having mushy peas with mine


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> haha i dont fry anything i got haddock too  i am having mushy peas with mine



I was not guna say but i am to lol, its a must


----------



## ypauly

I forgot to tell the wife about the fish and chips and she has gone through alot of trouble in cooking something else while I was at the hospital.

Can have tomorrow though if that helps


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> I forgot to tell the wife about the fish and chips and she has gone through alot of trouble in cooking something else while I was at the hospital.
> 
> Can have tomorrow though if that helps



yeh some had it last week either the day after or before


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi guys. another successful day. Got lots done. Spoke to lots of people and sent my first official email

i'll go into the docs visit elsewhere...


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> hi guys. another successful day. Got lots done. Spoke to lots of people and sent my first official email
> 
> i'll go into the docs visit elsewhere...



NICE ONE SAM, HOPE YOU GOT YOUR FISN AND chips on the go for tonights experiment lol.x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> NICE ONE SAM, HOPE YOU GOT YOUR FISN AND chips on the go for tonights experiment lol.x



no fish and chips for us tonight. Steak and chips instead lol


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> no fish and chips for us tonight. Steak and chips instead lol



jealous!!! lol mmmm enjoy


----------



## Steff

I think a drink might be coming all of our ways thansk to the herione of the month tez haha mine will be a magners please tez , im guna go and do t his fish and chip experiment now hope it goes as well as last week 


Laters all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Right, I'll get a round in. What are you all having? Mine's a coke and rum please. (Think about it...)

And I've put a quid in the jukebox. Bagsy *Wow* by KB first. Four songs left...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Right, I'll get a round in. What are you all having? Mine's a coke and rum please. (Think about it...)
> 
> And I've put a quid in the jukebox. Bagsy *Wow* by KB first. Four songs left...



hi tez, something large and alcoholic please


----------



## falcon123

Hi Tez, I have just brought a pint but a malt or two would go well with it. Can I buy you another. Oh, and barman a packet of Salt & Vinegar to balance the BG.


----------



## am64

go on put on running up the hill xxxx well done tez xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Back from the supermarket - fish and chips ready to go into the oven


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, about to jump in the motor to do the shop, then swing by Mr Monk for a large portion see you in a bit!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> evening all, about to jump in the motor to do the shop, then swing by Mr Monk for a large portion see you in a bit!!



hya all well grub went down nicely shall post my results up later on x


----------



## Tezzz

Right All,

We were going to have fish and chips tonight as I would have had a day off *W *and would have been able to test every half hour for you all. 

Now I've got an early night as *W* has phoned and offered me an early turn that begins at sparrows fart for overtime tomorrow.

So it's something quick under the grill and bed.

We'll do fish and chips a day late if that's OK?

Goodnight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i feel kinda dizzy...


----------



## rossi_mac

what else is up Sam, your levels okay, is this foot related??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> what else is up Sam, your levels okay, is this foot related??



its the tablets. they have made me want to sleep.

levels 14 gorramit


----------



## rossi_mac

at least you know what it is?

Have a good kip, I could do with some shut eye but got inlaws arriving the morrow and chores to do, still I bought 6 bottles of rouge so that should keep me going!


----------



## Steff

Evening well he is engrossed in the footy at the minute im watching midsomer murders in the bedroom well out of the way lol. The fish and chips experiment was very good although my numbers did go up im trying to work out why .

x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*yawn stretch* etc

hungry

want marmite on toast. 

also bed

bed would be good

we have a big visit to the office tomorrow so i have to make a proper effort. Like, heels and makeup and everything. and straight hair. That means getting up even EARLIER, no sleeping for an extra half hour tomorrow.


----------



## rossi_mac

can't you put face on and straighten hair before going to bed?? Wouldn't that make it easier, I do!

Chores nearly done, hoovering next, hope I don't wake the neighbours!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Well, turn down 'I Want To Break Free' then, Rossi!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> can't you put face on and straighten hair before going to bed?? Wouldn't that make it easier, I do!
> 
> Chores nearly done, hoovering next, hope I don't wake the neighbours!!



Depends what your doing with the hoover


----------



## rossi_mac

what are you lot like!?!

 My pinnie is in the wash but I must admit to often getting a bit over heated whilst hoovering But I think I'm suitable dressed for this evenings activities.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> can't you put face on and straighten hair before going to bed?? Wouldn't that make it easier, I do!
> 
> Chores nearly done, hoovering next, hope I don't wake the neighbours!!



lol, putting the slap on as we speak


----------



## am64

where my pint sam???


----------



## Steff

lol Rossi can you be hired out dont think he could tell one end of a hoover from the other, ill pay you in beer


----------



## SacredHeart

Mint Baileys please! I saw that in Sainsbury's today, and was sooooo tempted to buy some. Yum


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> lol Rossi can you be hired out dont think he could tell one end of a hoover from the other, ill pay you in beer



you said the magic word there Steff, pay me in beer!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> you said the magic word there Steff, pay me in beer!!



Knew that would swing it for me .


----------



## SacredHeart

Imagine what the bank where you keep all that payment is like!


----------



## am64

Rossi so to change the subjct but i used doublecad today for first time its a free cad like auto cad


----------



## Steff

Im off nights


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> Rossi so to change the subjct but i used doublecad today for first time its a free cad like auto cad



I just knew id kill the thread ! sorry folks no work talk apart from rants in here Opps


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, I'm pretty much the official thread murderer


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Im off nights



oh noo just when id managed to finally catch up with ya cuz


----------



## Hazel

I haven't posted here before, but does anyone want a drink, cos I could murder a pear cider?

Hazel


----------



## SacredHeart

Absolutely. Want it mulled, since it's rather chilly?


----------



## Steff

Anno am ill be booking appointment with you soon ha

sleep well all


toodle loo


p.s welcome Hazel catch you another time x


----------



## SacredHeart

Night Steff!


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Imagine what the bank where you keep all that payment is like!



Heaven!



am64 said:


> Rossi so to change the subjct but i used doublecad today for first time its a free cad like auto cad



Not heard of it, I'll look tomorrow, there are lots of low cost, didn't know there was a freebie. Don't forget lots of places inc autodesk let you have a 30 day trial gratis so if you think it's worth it, go on!

PS Funny how people always think they're the worst thread killer!


----------



## SacredHeart

I seem to have a multi-forum spreading history of it, you see  I'm a touch paranoid!


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> I seem to have a multi-forum spreading history of it, you see  I'm a touch paranoid!



in two words one a different length to the other ....

don't be


or is that three words?

pint please


----------



## SacredHeart

Coming right up, good sir


----------



## LisaLQ

*passes pint*

Erm.  That didnt sound right.

*pours pint*

That's better.

Night folks.

Ps.  All ready for starting testing tomorrow - as I normally come downstairs comatose, I have left cereal bowl and scales on the worktop, with my glucose monitor inside it, so I dont just wake up halfway through brekkie and go "oh cr*p I forgot!".


----------



## rossi_mac

I hope it's water/milk proof just incase!!

Hope testing goes well


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i have woken up to a level of 17.9 and i am currently in tears


----------



## Steff

Good mornin gall hope everyones ok
hope your levels are lowered now sam x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm off. catch you later - will try and pop in at lunchtime and let you all know how the bgs are getting on.

*puffs away*


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> i'm off. catch you later - will try and pop in at lunchtime and let you all know how the bgs are getting on.
> 
> *puffs away*



Yes do so Sam hun xx

hope your morning goes ok tc


----------



## Steff

Right away to school, busy today got some thing to go to at 9 , there introducing a new way of sending out homework so gotta go to that and then parents evening as well, fingers crossed i get no nasty surprises when i go to that lol x

Laters all


----------



## rachelha

Hello can I have a double espresso please?  
ANother 1.8 hypo at 1am, followed by eating too much, so had to set an alarm for 3am to correct that, then 6am humalog booster alarm, then finally trying to fall myself out of bed at 7:30.  Feel like absolute *&%$.  I have a meeting at 11:30 I may have to go home after that.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. Snowed again overnight - was half an hour late for work.....ooops.


----------



## Steff

wow really we had naff all was just bitterley cold .I want a new pair of boots i wonder if i can link it with it being valentines on sunday lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

Love boots!


----------



## rossi_mac

*Am - Doublecad*

AM, 

So what are your thoughts on it, I've just downloaded it, even buying the pro is half the price of AutoCAD LT!!

Also can I ask what CAD you are used to?

Cheers 

catch up laters....

Rossi


----------



## Steff

LOL Becky im addicted


----------



## SacredHeart

I love boots too. I have an amazing pair that I bought off ebay with 3 and half inch stiletto heels. Need to reheel them before I can wear them though


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I love boots too. I have an amazing pair that I bought off ebay with 3 and half inch stiletto heels. Need to reheel them before I can wear them though



I keep looking at those knitted once but he says dont you dare whats the point he says, if it rains and your standing out in them your going to look foolish, he puts me off so he can save dosh i think lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Ebay! The source of many wonders. I bet you could find some a distinctly reduced price


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ebay! The source of many wonders. I bet you could find some a distinctly reduced price



Well im with Littlewoods so i can buy a pair and pay it off kinda thing in bits but theres things i need more importantly then that lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

Littlewoods do rock, it must be said. That's where I got most of my clothes when I was younger


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Littlewoods do rock, it must be said. That's where I got most of my clothes when I was younger



It was great during half term i got sons shirts jumper, trousers and shoes for under ?35.


----------



## SacredHeart

Awesome!  I still love going through the catalogues. My mum still gets Littlewoods and Great Universal. I remember they really came through for me with dress shoes, when I couldn't find a single pair to wear for my prom when I was 15. Sodding wide mishapen feet of mine (for which I do blame my Mum. She has said it's her bad genes for that! )


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Awesome!  I still love going through the catalogues. My mum still gets Littlewoods and Great Universal. I remember they really came through for me with dress shoes, when I couldn't find a single pair to wear for my prom when I was 15. Sodding wide mishapen feet of mine (for which I do blame my Mum. She has said it's her bad genes for that! )



SNAP hun my mum was the exact same and i inherited the problem lol


----------



## SacredHeart

*shakes fist* Bad feet! You make me hate shoe shopping!


----------



## Steff

Im never ot of plimsoles or trianers tbh, but lately  have been wearing my uggs,

p.s I hope sam is getting on ok today, nad start to the day with her high reading


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, I hope she's ok. She'll be at work now, so we'll have to wait til she gets home to see, I think.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Just sneaked in for a quickie on my break... Coffee and a slice of dry toast with marmite on it...

Then back to the grind stone (*W*) for another 5 and a half hours....

Hope you feel better soon Sam. 

Right got to shove off now as gonna be late.

Laters.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just sneaked in for a quickie on my break... Coffee and a slice of dry toast with marmite on it...
> 
> Then back to the grind stone (*W*) for another 5 and a half hours....
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Sam.
> 
> Right got to shove off now as gonna be late.
> 
> Laters.



Hi and bye Tez lol x have a good day


----------



## am64

hi all you ladies and rossi who lunch !!! posted the volunteer thread

Rossi Im self trained on auto cad ...up to 2010 but cant afford programme...found out about doublecad and it is compatable with Auto cad so if you for example, sent me an autocad drawing i should be able to open it and ammend and send you back without having to pay a fortune for auto cad ...fine for designing and drawing on ! let me know how you find it !! 

boots eh ? i have a pair of 'rocket dogs' with a nice thick warm rubber sole and nice and wide ...i ve got the dodgy foot gene as well!!


----------



## SacredHeart

The shoes that I've got on right now are totally ugly, but they are the most comfortable pair of shoes I've ever owned. I've been through 3 pairs of them now!


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> hi all you ladies and rossi who lunch !!! posted the volunteer thread
> 
> Rossi Im self trained on auto cad ...up to 2010 but cant afford programme...found out about doublecad and it is compatable with Auto cad so if you for example, sent me an autocad drawing i should be able to open it and ammend and send you back without having to pay a fortune for auto cad ...fine for designing and drawing on ! let me know how you find it !!
> 
> boots eh ? i have a pair of 'rocket dogs' with a nice thick warm rubber sole and nice and wide ...i ve got the dodgy foot gene as well!!



Wifey has a pair of rocket dogs!

It's looking good, will have a play with it at the weekend, as inlaws down!


----------



## SacredHeart

Rocket dogs just conjures up a fairly strange image to me! 

In good news, this morning's breakfast cereal adventure seems to have worked out well for me. Hopefully it wasn't just a one off, because that stuff was GORGEOUS!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Rocket dogs just conjures up a fairly strange image to me!
> 
> In good news, this morning's breakfast cereal adventure seems to have worked out well for me. Hopefully it wasn't just a one off, because that stuff was GORGEOUS!



lovely link to rocket dogs droollllll
http://www.rocketdog.co.uk/


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> Rocket dogs just conjures up a fairly strange image to me!
> 
> In good news, this morning's breakfast cereal adventure seems to have worked out well for me. Hopefully it wasn't just a one off, because that stuff was GORGEOUS!



thats half the fun and probably part of the success of such things.

What was that stuff? How good?


----------



## am64

ooooh steffy knitted ones

http://www.rocketdog.co.uk/products-HONEYPUP_HONEYPUPCKEC.htm


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ooooh steffy knitted ones
> 
> http://www.rocketdog.co.uk/products-HONEYPUP_HONEYPUPCKEC.htm



Wooo there the ones mine are sketchers the ones i seen .theres actually cheaper the ones you shown me there lol .


----------



## SacredHeart

rossi_mac said:


> thats half the fun and probably part of the success of such things.
> 
> What was that stuff? How good?



It was Sainsbury's Triple Chocolate Crisp. Oats, Rice and crunchy stuff with chopped almonds, and shavings of milk white and dark chocolate. I thought it was a bad BAD idea, but I usually have branflakes for breakfast, and it worked out the same carbs, or even slightly less.

And I want another bowl now, so that should give some indication of how good it was.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Wooo there the ones mine are sketchers the ones i seen .theres actually cheaper the ones you shown me there lol .



yep...i know they pricy ... but have they got the good thick soles


----------



## LisaLQ

My comfy shoes are Evans boots I bought about 7 years ago - they've not sold any like them since and my legs are too fat to buy elsewhere.

I like some of the TUK boots, want some tartan cat ones (omg just looked and they're discontinued *sob*), but many of the styles are a bit emo for me...

Kitty boots in black:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TUK-MARY-JANE...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item439d248554

And I love Irregular Choice shoes too.  I used to be a high heels kinda gal but cant wear they any more cos of my back/pelvis - so I stick to flats now - but make me feel a bit frumpy/manly!


----------



## SacredHeart

Evans are pretty darn good for wide fitting shoes, actually.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Evans are pretty darn good for wide fitting shoes, actually.



Evans are my saviour i have there  store card and i have them in my favorites online lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. I've bought a few nice pairs from them.


----------



## Steff

Well my visit to the fridge turned out to be interesting I went to get some carrot sticks and came out with a milka mini bunny rabbit lol lol.


----------



## am64

now how did that get in there steff x


----------



## SacredHeart

Catch it before it runs away!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> now how did that get in there steff x



well they was a connection carrot and a rabbit cmon i gotta try lol *groans*


----------



## SacredHeart

I thought it was inspired, Steff


----------



## Steff

I bit its head of and gave the body and legs to son lol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> I bit its head of and gave the body and legs to son lol



cruel cruel steff ...you bit off his head....was that the bit with the L  o  n  g ears ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> cruel cruel steff ...you bit off his head....was that the bit with the L  o  n  g ears ???



Dam right i had to make it last lol, its not fair because all the supermarkets and places are filling up with easter stuff lol.


----------



## twinnie

hello all can i have the usual cheers


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey twinnie


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all can i have the usual cheers



im just heading out to the school but one of the other fair ladies will be alng to serve you hun


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later Steff!


----------



## twinnie

cheers up was at the school today my daughter is in the eco team at school and there got they 2nd eco flag and she did a little speech so proud of her


----------



## SacredHeart

Aww bless. I'm all for that sort of thing, it really makes kids confident


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i love my job. it's awesome.

i feel funny though. cocodamol disolved in drink is yucky, and its hit me quite hard. but at least there's no pain. YAY.

Plan for tonight: finish my tea, go shop get cheese and bits and stuff (pound coins for leccy), din dins, catch up on blood logs and start this food diary thing for nursey, fill in time sheet, play ff12, bed, sleep.

phew. busy busy


----------



## Steff

Evening all well back from the school and as i expected  lad got an exemplerery sorry (spelling) report he is the best in his class at telling the time and he is above average for year 4.Treats galore for him at weekend.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Evening all well back from the school and as i expected  lad got an exemplerery sorry (spelling) report he is the best in his class at telling the time and he is above average for year 4.Treats galore for him at weekend.



ahhh bless doesnt it make you smile xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

din dins nearly ready. BG 5.2 hurrah. Written down what i'm having and the carb count for nursey. I also realised i havebnt written in my log book since 5th january! I have alot of cathcing up to do!


----------



## falcon123

Just a quick pint of Adnams for the road. I will probably be "offline" until next Monday. Have yourselves a great weekend!


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Back from the grind stone, I hate school bus kids. This lot I picked up are little sh*ts. 

Right gonna raid the kitchen for something naughty as BG is 4.8. One of those single fairy type cakes without icing from the pound shop I think.

And a huge virtual Baileys please...

Gotta go to bed soon. Up at 4.30 tomorrow. Who needs a bus at 5.20am...?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeeez, I must have been low when I got in, because the first thing I did was grab aHUGE handful of cereal, and then waited whilst I cooked my dinner, and I was still only at 4.4!


----------



## Steff

Evening all just on to say quick hello had another of my famous hypers god im going to change my surname x

Tez will catch you soon if i miss you tonight , tc xx


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> Just a quick pint of Adnams for the road. I will probably be "offline" until next Monday. Have yourselves a great weekend!



Have a good weekend Falcon x


----------



## Tezzz

The other half is due home soon so I'd better get off the computer in case I get nagged. They think I've got a bit on the side. (I share KB with Northerner if that counts)

Got to be in bed by 8.30 anyway coz up at sparrows fart in the morning.

I'll say goodnight now.

Thank the lord for virtual Baileys. As much as you like without getting pickled.


----------



## am64

still cooking i'll be back later xxx
have a good weekend falcon...off to brighton?


----------



## Steff

Laters you 2 xxxx


----------



## Steff

Im watching jordon on tele, gawd she just spent over 1k on sunglasses to go to guess where, manchester.


----------



## am64

no one around again ???? Ive had a real vodka but need a virtual bottle xx


----------



## Steff

elllooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## am64

hey steff xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey steff xxx



Hiya ive been valentines shopping ive got him a personalised bottle of whiskey very him lol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Hiya ive been valentines shopping ive got him a personalised bottle of whiskey very him lol.



nice xxx we ignore it in this house !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> nice xxx we ignore it in this house !!



We do as well but as i got him sumit for his birthday i guess ill do the double


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all


----------



## Steff

Tested at 23, 7 arghhhhhhhhhhhh bk in bit


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Tested at 23, 7 arghhhhhhhhhhhh bk in bit



oh no, hope you are not feeling too rough.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> oh no, hope you are not feeling too rough.



Alright rach cant keep me down to long hun , hows u xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Alright rach cant keep me down to long hun , hows u xx



ANother bad hypo last night (1.8) ended up leaving work at lunch time and going to bed.  I am so tired at the moment, it is stupid.  

Have you actually started on your new tablets yet?  It does not look as though they have kicked in yet.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> ANother bad hypo last night (1.8) ended up leaving work at lunch time and going to bed.  I am so tired at the moment, it is stupid.
> 
> Have you actually started on your new tablets yet?  It does not look as though they have kicked in yet.



yeah ill give it a week im seeing dsn 22nd hun god u and your lows and me and my highs x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> yeah ill give it a week im seeing dsn 22nd hun god u and your lows and me and my highs x



if we could combine the 2 of us we would be spot on.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> if we could combine the 2 of us we would be spot on.



pmsl your right , btw hun did things go well the other night telling people, i know u said other halves dad was well chuffed.


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> Hiya ive been valentines shopping ive got him a personalised bottle of whiskey very him lol.




BP garages sell bottles of "glen rossi" 9.99!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> BP garages sell bottles of "glen rossi" 9.99!



i want a crate XxX


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all

best finsih my tea then make my lunch i spose.

must...remember...timesheet....

guess what? ITS FRIDAY


----------



## rossi_mac

dam it I thought it was Thursday!  need sleep or drink not sure barman sort me out, nice cold lager please


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

right, i am offski. I've got a database to finish this morning 

catch you laters!!!!! xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. erg....can today be done with already please? I want my weekend. Although I am going out on the back of the Honda 500 tonight, which will be good.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm at work. and my blog is blocked 

mmmm marmite sandwiches


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eek, best get back to work before i get caught  *shifty eyes*. It's rather quiet here at the moment. My feet are currently a tiny bit tingly, but just taken the gab *le sigh* if pains crop up itll be co-codomol again in a bit - and not the nice simple tablet ones oh no, the ones you have to put in water *sick*

catch you later boys and girrrlllssssssss


----------



## Steff

Catch you later Sam x I am having a bacon sarny for lunch i was soo hungry that i might of sneaked a sausage in there to


----------



## Steff

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FRIDAY 


got a m8 coming here as he is off out , ope alls well xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

fridayfridayfridayfriday


----------



## SacredHeart

Not long till I'm on the back of the Honda now. That thought has kept me going all day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Not long till I'm on the back of the Honda now. That thought has kept me going all day



what, a car????


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Another day at *W* over.

Large coke and rum please barman.

And some chese and onion crisps.

Better stick din dins in oven or I'll get nagged.

Will try and sneak in later.


----------



## bev

All you drinkers - can you leave the pub for 5 minutes and go and talk to Tom on the general message board about drinking and injecting please?Bev


----------



## AlisonM

How was your first week at the new job Sam?


----------



## Steff

I know it aint a major deal but if i aint around it is cause we are having internet connection problems.xx

Hi tez catch u soon xx


----------



## Freddie99

bev said:


> All you drinkers - can you leave the pub for 5 minutes and go and talk to Tom on the general message board about drinking and injecting please?Bev



Don't worry folks, it's all in hand. Max of five pints tonight and no jabbing for each one.


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> what, a car????



Nope, motorbike


----------



## LisaLQ

_*tries to get excited about it being a weekend and the kids breaking up....and fails*_

They've only been home a few hours and I'm ready to send them back to school


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i dont want to take my tablet


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't worry folks, it's all in hand. Max of five pints tonight and no jabbing for each one.



tom have some carbs what happens is from what i understand is that the booze makes your liver so busy to deal with that it doesnt produce the gulcose so much and so what insulin you have injected to cover the food doesnt get used so you have too much = hypo ...but it doesnt happen till after you past out = dangerous....so munch xxxxx I might be wrong  check out Northe Boozer o coaster poem xxx have a good night x


----------



## Icey

I have a crappy headache  Been getting them lots recently - sucks - I feel pants 

However I did get my V day present early  Tiger from weebls stuff haha 

Only in Kenya!!!


----------



## twinnie

LisaLQ said:


> _*tries to get excited about it being a weekend and the kids breaking up....and fails*_
> 
> They've only been home a few hours and I'm ready to send them back to school


i hear you mine are off untill next thursday god help me lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Icey said:


> I have a crappy headache  Been getting them lots recently - sucks - I feel pants
> 
> However I did get my V day present early  Tiger from weebls stuff haha
> 
> Only in Kenya!!!




I have the badger, magical Trevor and a mug with the Kenya lion on one side and the ninja owl on the other


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I Am Going To See Thirty Seconds To Mars For Free And I Am So Frikken Excited Its Unreal!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

evening all hows everyone xxd


----------



## Steff

Icey hope you feel better soon *hugs* xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff 

Motorbike wouldn't get going as the engine was too cold. Battery went flat from too many tries, so no biking or party (where we were going) tonight 

Housemate is now sad and stressed and is requesting laptops go off for two hours so we actually watch a film rather than have one on and both sit using the laptops.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff
> 
> Motorbike wouldn't get going as the engine was too cold. Battery went flat from too many tries, so no biking or party (where we were going) tonight
> 
> Housemate is now sad and stressed and is requesting laptops go off for two hours so we actually watch a film rather than have one on and both sit using the laptops.



Hiya Becky well hope you found film , sorry the night did not go as planned x


----------



## twinnie

hello all can i have a coffee please


----------



## LisaLQ

*passes coffee to Twinnie*

Can I ask a silly question.....are you a twin?  Just I am a twin, and everyone used to call me "Twinnie" when I was at school (when we were little we looked virtually identical and had to wear name badges up until late primary, but we're non-ident really).


----------



## twinnie

LisaLQ said:


> *passes coffee to Twinnie*
> 
> Can I ask a silly question.....are you a twin?  Just I am a twin, and everyone used to call me "Twinnie" when I was at school (when we were little we looked virtually identical and had to wear name badges up until late primary, but we're non-ident really).



yep i am a twin we are identical we still the look the same {i am the better looking one lol} i will try to find a piccy of the two of us


----------



## LisaLQ

I dont have any pics to share as I'm camera shy (and she's the better looking one - the cooler one - the more intelligent one - AND the skinnier one!).

I'm the more diabetic one though...


----------



## Steff

Well twinnie hows it feel to be getting a 12 course banquet haha.


----------



## twinnie

LisaLQ said:


> I dont have any pics to share as I'm camera shy (and she's the better looking one - the cooler one - the more intelligent one - AND the skinnier one!).
> 
> I'm the more diabetic one though...



i have to be nice to her as i am always saying she my spare parts just incase i ever need a kidney or something she thinks i am kidding when i say stuff like that lol


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Well twinnie hows it feel to be getting a 12 course banquet haha.



great and since its virtual i can have anything i want


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> great and since its virtual i can have anything i want



Good gal btw is they any dress code i wonder.


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL - I never thought of my twin like that!  But now I'll be looking at her like some sort of pick 'n' mix aisle in the supermarket


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Good gal btw is they any dress code i wonder.



i live in jeans so hopefully its causal lol


----------



## twinnie

LisaLQ said:


> LOL - I never thought of my twin like that!  But now I'll be looking at her like some sort of pick 'n' mix aisle in the supermarket



pmsl my sister used to work for woolworths and was in charge of the pick and mix


----------



## Steff

While i get the place to myself think its time to do the accounts..All the trebles,doubles etc still the profits for january where down, maybe xmas spending got eveyone skint lolol. Im bored yes ok .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cold, hungry, tired. im not doing a thing this weekend other than sleeping!


----------



## Tezzz

Morning,

Double espresso please barman.

Got to be at *W* in 20 mins....


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## LisaLQ

twinnie said:


> pmsl my sister used to work for woolworths and was in charge of the pick and mix



LOL!  I wonder if they'll ever invent a brain transplant, my sister is studying psychology at uni as an adult student, and I cant even do my 7 year olds maths homework...


----------



## SacredHeart

So tired. Woke up at 5:30 this morning with horrid lady cramps, and convinced I was about to be sick. Going back from the bathroom to my bedroom, I couldn't get any further than 4 feet before I had to lie down on the floor for about 5 minutes.

Great stuff


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

aternoon all

i've only just got up 

hanging on a few mins for bfast though...waiting for the sulin to kick in before eating.

feel better soon becky  *hug*


----------



## SacredHeart

*hugs back* thanks Sam.

MSN twitter/dashboard lesson later?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> *hugs back* thanks Sam.
> 
> MSN twitter/dashboard lesson later?



sunds like a plan batman


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> sunds like a plan batman



a cunning plan ???? morning all i love saturday brekfast at nearly 2.30 Yummmm


----------



## SacredHeart

Cunning like a fox


----------



## rachelha

Afternoon all - just had bacon and fried egg rolls for lunch - yummy!!


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Afternoon all - just had bacon and fried egg rolls for lunch - yummy!!



Im having bacon egg fried tinn toms and a little bit of fried up potatoes ....yomyum


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> Im having bacon egg fried tinn toms and a little bit of fried up potatoes ....yomyum



That sounds fab, not had fried potatoes for ages.


----------



## Steff

heya hows all waffles for lunch


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> That sounds fab, not had fried potatoes for ages.



i only do it at weekend ...and seem to have ok  bs ! hi steffy im off shopping soon back about later on xx


----------



## ypauly

I've just had an egg custard and a fresh cream cake, if I fall asleep just leave me there till the morning lol.


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> I've just had an egg custard and a fresh cream cake, if I fall asleep just leave me there till the morning lol.



lucky youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol i darnt


----------



## SacredHeart

Got the candles burning, spotify is playing some nice music. Ahh, romantic. So I shall get on with writing some copy for the DiDkA website


----------



## Freddie99

Just watched the second half of France vs Ireland! What a match! Pity Scotland had their win stolen from them but that's what comes of poor discipline on the pitch. Allons enfants de la patrie...


----------



## Tezzz

Just got back from *W*.

Long day, 12 hours. BG 4.1...

Time for a nice glass of lemonade. With ice.... Diet of course...


----------



## Steff

Evening all just had a nice balti, going to watch edge of darkness with mel gibosn and ray windstone later as the tele is rubbish 2night.


----------



## Steff

Right all catch you later on i gtg x bk after 11


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

has pasta bake for dinner, worked out its about 104g carbs 

still trying to work out when to change my nursey appt too.

I have a sore throat too 

plan now. Well, gotta wash up but that can wait. Play more final fantasy. I'm heading off to Mt. Bur Omisace yay


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all how goes it??

Only about 20 barrel loads to go !!

On the good stuff right now!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> evening all how goes it??
> 
> Only about 20 barrel loads to go !!
> 
> On the good stuff right now!



You have 20 barrels of beer to get through


----------



## rossi_mac

barrels of soil young sir! Back breaker nearly! I wreckon ni on 120 done, be good to get it all done! Then I can start on the next "task"!

hope you doing well/okay matey?


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> barrels of soil young sir! Back breaker nearly! I wreckon ni on 120 done, be good to get it all done! Then I can start on the next "task"!
> 
> hope you doing well/okay matey?



Better than I would be if I'd shifted that lot! It's a young man's game...


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all. How's everyone doing?


----------



## rachelha

Evening all.  How is everyone this evening.  I have had a rubbish day, the worst hypo yet over night (1.6 - double eek) and I have felt rubbish all day.  I only made it out of my pyjamas about 7pm.  I was meant to be off to a shootup meet tonight, but have not made it.


----------



## SacredHeart

Sorry you're feeling so rubbish, Rachel. That sounds like a horrid hypo. Lowest I've ever knowingly been has been 1.9, and that was hell, so I don't envy you.

Drink?


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Sorry you're feeling so rubbish, Rachel. That sounds like a horrid hypo. Lowest I've ever knowingly been has been 1.9, and that was hell, so I don't envy you.
> 
> Drink?



Maybe a hot chocolate please.  How has your day been SH?


----------



## Steff

hey all xxxx gr8 film i watched


----------



## Hazel

are you too young to remember the TV version - it was compelling

some crits say the movie is is not nearly as good

but glad you enjoyed it though Steff

Hazel


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> hey all xxxx gr8 film i watched



what did you see?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> what did you see?



Edge of darkness ray windstone and mel gibson


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> Maybe a hot chocolate please.  How has your day been SH?



Hot chocolate coming up.

Ah, it's been ok. Been writing some copy for the DiDkA site, and whatnot.


----------



## Steff

evening becky


do you mean me hazel? i dnt remember a tv version no


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening Steff  You're going to the Circle D meet, right?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Evening Steff  You're going to the Circle D meet, right?



Yeah why have i upset some one by going ?


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! no, course not. I was just curious as to who was going, because I'm probably going myself now


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol! no, course not. I was just curious as to who was going, because I'm probably going myself now



Sorry that was wayyyy to paranoid there, didnt mean to sounds to abrupt, good if you can come along then , new faces that didnt go to last london meet xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i might go  tis in my diary 

i want toast so baaaaaaadddddddddddddd


----------



## SacredHeart

I didn't think I was going to be able to afford to go, but I managed to find a strangely cheap fare - under ?20.00!


----------



## rachelha

I wish I could go too - bit too far for me though


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I didn't think I was going to be able to afford to go, but I managed to find a strangely cheap fare - under ?20.00!



wow that is a bloody good deal


----------



## SacredHeart

I know! I was shocked


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i need to step away from the computer

i work at one all week, and in the evenings i sit at my pooter and weekends...well...

damn


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I know! I was shocked



Id be to id grab that deal while i could lol


Evening sam xx


----------



## rachelha

Bed time for me - night all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Evening sam xx



howdy

i think ima pop off now though. Need to turn the pooter off and have toast  

catch you later dudes and dudettes


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Bed time for me - night all



Night Rachel sleep well xx


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> howdy
> 
> i think ima pop off now though. Need to turn the pooter off and have toast
> 
> catch you later dudes and dudettes



Okies im away myself i will need a good 8 hrs for all the plans he will have for me tomoz hahah in my dreams 

nites all xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Night all


----------



## am64

morning all i cant believe its sunday and im  awake at 8am xxxx


----------



## twinnie

morning all coffee please well i got a shock this morning my lovely hubby had pull some strings and got my new wedding ring early as i needed a small size there said it wouldnt be ready for another week but the hubby pick it up yesterday and i got it this morning


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> morning all coffee please well i got a shock this morning my lovely hubby had pull some strings and got my new wedding ring early as i needed a small size there said it wouldnt be ready for another week but the hubby pick it up yesterday and i got it this morning



thats lovely twinnie xxx


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> thats lovely twinnie xxx


morning amy
hes working a long day today so he said he needed to make it up to me


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## ypauly

morning all


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> morning all



Morning pauly hows u


----------



## ypauly

Steff2010 said:


> Morning pauly hows u



Great thanks, you?


----------



## Steff

ypauly said:


> Great thanks, you?




good ty, pouring down with rain gr.


----------



## LisaLQ

Aww Twinnie that's lovely 

Happy Valentine's Day folks *passes round the fizzy*

Hubby's been very romantic, so I feel a bit guilty for just buying him a Captain Caveman t-shirt from Asda...


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Aww Twinnie that's lovely
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day folks *passes round the fizzy*
> 
> Hubby's been very romantic, so I feel a bit guilty for just buying him a Captain Caveman t-shirt from Asda...



Morning LIsa mine is still in bed but my son came in with a card for me , so sweet.


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning all coffee please well i got a shock this morning my lovely hubby had pull some strings and got my new wedding ring early as i needed a small size there said it wouldnt be ready for another week but the hubby pick it up yesterday and i got it this morning



Thats ever so sweet good on him x x awwww


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

I'm sitting in McDonald's drinking *free* coffee and playing with my new toy. I would have weakened and had a muffin but was too late...

Bought a really tiny PC called an eee pc yesterday. Only paid ?30 as the owner didn't like it. So that's an early birthday pressie to myself... Using free wifi in Mc D's to test it...

The other half has gone to *W* so I will leave the valentines pressie out for when they get home. I'm off to *W* later.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I'm sitting in McDonald's drinking *free* coffee and playing with my new toy. I would have weakened and had a muffin but was too late...
> 
> Bought a really tiny PC called an eee pc yesterday. Only paid ?30 as the owner didn't like it. So that's an early birthday pressie to myself... Using free wifi in Mc D's to test it...
> 
> The other half has gone to *W* so I will leave the valentines pressie out for when they get home. I'm off to *W* later.





Good morning Tez happy valentines day, aw nice one that sounds really good that pc and 30 quid aint getting robbed there then 

enjoy the rest of your day xx


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

I'm still trying to work out what I did last night...I have no recollection whatsoever other than my Dutch mates can drink! After the France vs Ireland match there is very little to recall...No hangover though, just the shakes!

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac

Tom the hangover may kick in later!! 

ALL SOIL SHIFTED!! Yipee I can relax for 5mins now then get on with more chores!!

Hope all safe, 

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Hi guys well im off now till afternoon got to take son out to a party woooo, o/h has said he is cooking later so if im not back food poisioning ok xx


----------



## Tezzz

Right,

Off to *W *now so will try and pop in later.

Have fun...


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Tom the hangover may kick in later!!
> 
> ALL SOIL SHIFTED!! Yipee I can relax for 5mins now then get on with more chores!!
> 
> Hope all safe,
> 
> Rossi



Hehehe, I'm doing alright so far. Bloods at 4.5 before munching two pork pies and I'm having lots of sweet tea to keep my bloods up.


----------



## am64

morning folks ...guess who went back to bed .....my hobby 

Tom just seen your manwiches wahat was in that ???

steff good luck with dins

that sounds like a BIG hole you dug rossi...are you going to self build your exension aswell??


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> morning folks ...guess who went back to bed .....my hobby
> 
> Tom just seen your manwiches wahat was in that ???
> 
> steff good luck with dins
> 
> that sounds like a BIG hole you dug rossi...are you going to self build your exension aswell??



That Manwich had a sirloin steak in it. No salad as I have none lol!


----------



## Steff

am64;


steff good luck with dins

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey am hope your ok xx


----------



## LisaLQ

I've been shopping two days running, not bad considering I'm broke 

Got some thermal microdermabrasian facewash from Superdrug (half price, ?2.50 and my sister swears by it), moisturiser (?2.20), a Revlon liquid eyeliner in the reduced bit in Boots (?2, marked up as a lipliner - so I saved a quid on the already reduced price LOL), and got an Almay face powder in Poundland (really!).

So that's my make up bag replenished.  Off to dye twin's hair this aft, then lie on the sofa and recover.  Didn't take my pain meds last night so I can have a glass of wine with the hubby tonight 

Or can I get away with 2 glasses on simvastatin?


----------



## SacredHeart

Argh....had a finger prick gush all over the white sofa throw. Balls.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Argh....had a finger prick gush all over the white sofa throw. Balls.



oh crap hope you got sumit to clean it off with hun xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Soaked it in cold water and rubbed in some Cillit Bang. It's in a 90 degree wash at the moment. fingers crossed!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Soaked it in cold water and rubbed in some Cillit Bang. It's in a 90 degree wash at the moment. fingers crossed!



oooh yes fingers crossed then, i have just managed to wash and iron my sons uniform only to remember he is off on half term this week lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Well at least it's not going to be a last minute rush!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

late lunch - cheese & marmite sarnie with a side order of thai sweet chilli walkers sensation crisps. Mmmmm. Cake later on on after stew. We're not doing anything special for V Day, as we're off to B'mouth next weds for 30stm. YAY!


----------



## Steff

Right well he is back from visiting his dad and i have been told im not to go into the kitchen lol, ohhh im banned.


----------



## am64

cant wait for next update steff xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope all well, was allowed to down tool and go to a new pub this afternoon , well we've tried to go there before but always closed! 

Off for bath as got an interesting meeting the morrow, bit nervous, which is strange! 

Got Green Tie Ruby being rustled up by wifey so happy.

stay safe gang, catch you soon.


----------



## Steff

MM sounds lovely rossi hope you enjoyed.


Well other half is now out down pub but he did a great job and poisoned none of us  we had rack of lamb and all the trimmings in the end . x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

stew and cake for dinner, mmmmmmmmmmmmm was lovely. Now time for videogameage


----------



## LisaLQ

No tea yet, and hubby's mysteriously done his back in.

So guess who's cooking...LOL.


----------



## am64

i wonder how lisa???
 evening all !!


----------



## Steff

evening am xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

Quiet 2night


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Quiet 2night



Hello - just logged on - how are you Steff?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hello - just logged on - how are you Steff?



I'm fine thanks Rachel you?


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> I'm fine thanks Rachel you?



Bit tired, dont think I will be up for too much longer.  Spent today catching up on all the mundane house stuff I meant to get done yesterday - very dull.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Bit tired, dont think I will be up for too much longer.  Spent today catching up on all the mundane house stuff I meant to get done yesterday - very dull.



Did you do anything for V-day x


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> Bit tired, dont think I will be up for too much longer.  Spent today catching up on all the mundane house stuff I meant to get done yesterday - very dull.



GOt a card, which he went out and bought yesterday, but nothing else.   We dont ever do much.  I suprise would have been nice though. It was our first v-day as a married couple.  What about you - do you get spoilt?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> GOt a card, which he went out and bought yesterday, but nothing else.   We dont ever do much.  I suprise would have been nice though. It was our first v-day as a married couple.  What about you - do you get spoilt?



Got tea made for me and a card off my son and o/h, thats usual though but him making tea was not lol.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Got tea made for me and a card off my son and o/h, thats usual though but him making tea was not lol.



getting tea made is always good.  Really can not be bothered with work in the morning


----------



## am64

hi steffy and rachel xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steffy and rachel xx



Hi Am u ok xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Hi Am u ok xx



fine hun xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> fine hun xx



Gdgd i see you have a birthday coming up soon, i cant see it on the calender you keeping it hush hush lol x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Gdgd i see you have a birthday coming up soon, i cant see it on the calender you keeping it hush hush lol x



not sure how that happens when you join or is it voluntary to put up ? 

yep going to be 46 and thought i was doing well till hubby told me yesterday as he walked down stairs behind me that he thought id should dye my hair as the grey is badly comming through!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> not sure how that happens when you join or is it voluntary to put up ?
> 
> yep going to be 46 and thought i was doing well till hubby told me yesterday as he walked down stairs behind me that he thought id should dye my hair as the grey is badly comming through!



yeah when you do your profile and it asks if you want to show your D.O.B if you say aye then it will come up on calender.when iit says privacy u have option of hiding or displaying dob


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Gdgd i see you have a birthday coming up soon, i cant see it on the calender you keeping it hush hush lol x



I did not realise there was a calendar of everyone's birthdays.  It does not show mine though - I wonder why that is?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I did not realise there was a calendar of everyone's birthdays.  It does not show mine though - I wonder why that is?



go to edit profile and scroll to dob where it says privacy go to display u may have it on hide dob.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> go to edit profile and scroll to dob where it says privacy go to display u may have it on hide dob.



changed it - I am there now.


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all. Looks like the blood came out of the throw


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> changed it - I am there now.



Yes  spotted ya x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yeah when you do your profile and it asks if you want to show your D.O.B if you say aye then it will come up on calender.when iit says privacy u have option of hiding or displaying dob



so mines not there???
 hi rachel hows you hunn with the bunn


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all. Looks like the blood came out of the throw



oh - what happened?  A spurter when you were testing?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> so mines not there???
> hi rachel hows you hunn with the bunn



PMSL


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Evening all. Looks like the blood came out of the throw



Ahh thank heavens for cilit


----------



## Steff

No am you have no info on your age or anything on your profile just do what rachel did and it will appear x


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> so mines not there???
> hi rachel hows you hunn with the bunn



much better today thanks - got the flat clean and tidy for the first time in ages, and cupboards restocked.  Not the most exciting day, but I feel a bit more on top of things again.

How are you?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> No am you have no info on your age or anything on your profile just do what rachel did and it will appear x



done !!! has it worked!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> done !!! has it worked!



Yes u can now see 20th feb x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Yes u can now see 20th feb x



heheee now you'll understand why im a fishy


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Yes u can now see 20th feb x



not long at all.  Have you got any plans?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> not long at all.  Have you got any plans?



its am birthday hun not mine x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> its am birthday hun not mine x



doh - clicked quote on the wrong response.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> doh - clicked quote on the wrong response.



Its ok your tired hun xx i often dnt do quote button as i cant get used to it haha


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> doh - clicked quote on the wrong response.



heee stef the queen has 2 birthadys why not share mine!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heee stef the queen has 2 birthadys why not share mine!!



Well i will then whatver you get i want half mind , unless its choccie u can have them all x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Well i will then whatver you get i want half mind , unless its choccie u can have them all x



im hoping for a dishwasher so i'll send him to you monday,tues,wed....then back to me for thurs fri sat and we alternate sundays ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> im hoping for a dishwasher so i'll send him to you monday,tues,wed....then back to me for thurs fri sat and we alternate sundays ???



Ohh id of preferred the back end of the week but never mind thats ok ,


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Ohh id of preferred the back end of the week but never mind thats ok



nah soz that when i get most washing up !!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> nah soz that when i get most washing up !!!!



Right ok deal then lol, i best go for abit or edit lol. 


x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Right ok deal then lol, i best go for abit or edit lol.
> 
> 
> x



heheeeheee catch you soon cuz xx


----------



## Steff

Right im offski lovely lie ins mond and tues as son on half term cant wait 6 o clock can whistle .


Nights all xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Just popping in for a nightcap.

Baileys and ice please barman.

Bed calls.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tired

in two minds about work tomorrow. I want to go but at the same time I don't. Getting up at 6am is rubbish  that and I have to talk to big boss lady tomorrow AND as Kim has left I will be the BSO for Contact...meaning that there'll be noone to help me if people get arsy on the phone with me


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> tired
> 
> in two minds about work tomorrow. I want to go but at the same time I don't. Getting up at 6am is rubbish  that and I have to talk to big boss lady tomorrow AND as Kim has left I will be the BSO for Contact...meaning that there'll be noone to help me if people get arsy on the phone with me



Bite the bullet and go in Sam. A job at the council is pretty secure.

I hate early rises, however early to bed the night before helps.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Bite the bullet and go in Sam. A job at the council is pretty secure.
> 
> I hate early rises, however early to bed the night before helps.



its only secure til march. I'm on a temp contract. Oh I'll go in...I'm just not sure i want to haha.

Bed ina minute methinks


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning. woke on 15.9. I am really not impressed. I don't feel very well at all  all this because I had a stupid hypo pre-bed last night and my levels wouldn't come up at all. LAME. Check again in 1/2 hour to see if I can have breakfast.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

BG 5.9. Better than usual for me. Perhaps my cold has finally gone.

Hope you feel better soon Sam.

Coffee please barman. And a biscuit too... Oh well might as well have the whole packet as they're virtual...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hungry. There is a piece of cake in my bag ready for work...but its not in a box as I don't have a cake shaped box so I'll have to be super careful then when I get to work it will sit lovingly on my desk.

Nothing healthy for lunch today at all...stupid end of the shopping week  Might have to pop to tescos later on (I need juice anyway).

I am ready surprisingly early, could have had that extra ten minutes in bed  won't wake up til I have my morning coffee at work though. 

Taking bets today on a)how many phone calls I'll get asking for the girl I've taken over from and b) how quickly todays rather large hypo will set in (they always happen after waking up high and there is seemingly nothing i can do to stop them....), particularly as I am running low on glucotabs


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> hungry. There is a piece of cake in my bag ready for work...but its not in a box as I don't have a cake shaped box so I'll have to be super careful then when I get to work it will sit lovingly on my desk.
> 
> Nothing healthy for lunch today at all...stupid end of the shopping week  Might have to pop to tescos later on (I need juice anyway).
> 
> I am ready surprisingly early, could have had that extra ten minutes in bed  won't wake up til I have my morning coffee at work though.
> 
> Taking bets today on a)how many phone calls I'll get asking for the girl I've taken over from and b) how quickly todays rather large hypo will set in (they always happen after waking up high and there is seemingly nothing i can do to stop them....), particularly as I am running low on glucotabs



Just a thought Sam,

This may sound stupid but have you tried porridge in the morning for breakfast to help counteract the potential hypo? It's low GI so should take a long time to digest and also should stop your liver dumping glucose.

You can get a kilo of the stuff for under a quid so it should last ages. It takes less than 3 minutes in the ding.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Just a thought Sam,
> 
> This may sound stupid but have you tried porridge in the morning for breakfast to help counteract the potential hypo? It's low GI so should take a long time to digest and also should stop your liver dumping glucose.
> 
> You can get a kilo of the stuff for under a quid so it should last ages. It takes less than 3 minutes in the ding.



yep, but we ran out a few days ago. But alas, even that doesn't work with me. I am a backwards diabetic it seems.

right time for me to pop off, catch you later boys & girls xxx


----------



## twinnie

morning all


----------



## Steff

morning all well managed half hr lie in xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> morning all well managed half hr lie in xx



morning steff


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning steff



heya are kids off there this wk, u in scotland?my mates go bk tomorrow they been off since last tuesday


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> heya are kids off there this wk, u in scotland?my mates go bk tomorrow they been off since last tuesday



yep there go back on thursday been of since last thursday i really to pull my hair out the now lol


----------



## LisaLQ

Morning folks. 

I was right, I cooked.  Dont tell hubby, but last night was about as romantic as a cold shower.  Didnt even get a hug.


----------



## Steff

Good morning Lisa
 awwww ***hugs*** im not your hubby I know but its as close to a hug i can give xx


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL Thanks Steff


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. Looking for blasted files on the computer that seem to have vanished....hmph


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all. Looking for blasted files on the computer that seem to have vanished....hmph



OoOo that little mystery happens quite alot here and of course im always to blame.hope they show themselves soon Becky


----------



## am64

morning all ....and BIG HUGGS  all round i think xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning all ....and BIG HUGGS  all round i think xxx



Morning am hun , nice lie in for me 2day wooo wll half hour anyways lol.i love half term


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Morning am hun , nice lie in for me 2day wooo wll half hour anyways lol.i love half term



me too did get up earlier then back to bed ....oh my favourite luxury xxx
but supermum has got to get into action as dogs are looking at me ....where our walk ???? but.....one more coffeee i think x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> me too did get up earlier then back to bed ....oh my favourite luxury xxx
> but supermum has got to get into action as dogs are looking at me ....where our walk ???? but.....one more coffeee i think x



LOL one thing with him getting up for W at 4 is he takes her out and then i do not need to until about 8 .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> LOL one thing with him getting up for W at 4 is he takes her out and then i do not need to until about 8 .



your quite old aswell hun ? shes a lurcher isnt she?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> your quite old aswell hun ? shes a lurcher isnt she?



she is 14 hun a grayhound skinny thing she is called Queenie.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> she is 14 hun a grayhound skinny thing she is called Queenie.



mines nearly 16 she grandmother was a doberman lurcher but somewhere along the line she got boarder collie and lab xxx but shes getting suddenly alot older...still runs fast tho called solly


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> mines nearly 16 she grandmother was a doberman lurcher but somewhere along the line she got boarder collie and lab xxx but shes getting suddenly alot older...still runs fast tho called solly



Aww yes well Q has survived a lump on her leg she limps abit but it was operated on a few yr back.


----------



## am64

righty o coffee finished so off out take care im going to do some work on DiDkA this afternoon catch you all later xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> righty o coffee finished so off out take care im going to do some work on DiDkA this afternoon catch you all later xxx



Laters Am hun xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Go stoke the mental fires Am  talk later hon x


----------



## Tezzz

Time to dive in the shower before *W*.... Ho hum...


----------



## Donald

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all. Looking for blasted files on the computer that seem to have vanished....hmph



Did you manage to find them


----------



## SacredHeart

Eventually, yep. Someone had been poking around my folders and moved them!


----------



## Donald

it's not fun when that happens, when you want to get on with some work


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all well rang up my docs today to find out if this blood test is a fasting one and she said yes, grr why the eck did the gp say no need to fast, good job i rang eh grr

anyways other then that place is soooo quiet today i love it lol xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon Steff!

You know I've just had the opposite. Got to get blood work done tomorrow, and I was convinced it was fasting, but after making three different phone calls, apparently not!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Afternoon Steff!
> 
> You know I've just had the opposite. Got to get blood work done tomorrow, and I was convinced it was fasting, but after making three different phone calls, apparently not!



Afternoon hun x

Well after tea ill not eat anything cause she said dont eat after 10.

Can you believe the virgin media guy called i had totally forgotten he was coming he gets here and says i dont even know why im here they is nothing wrong lolol.I said to him im having bother with my hot water at minute you can sort that if you like ill keep stchum . Thing is they rang me up thurs and said there updates in your area the guy needs to come in and sort your smart card.he gets here and says there liers ha.


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. Always the way, isn't it?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol. Always the way, isn't it?



Yeah if i had of gone out and missed him they would of been something wrong lol.

So you found the missing files then hun, big relief!


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep! Although I then had an EXTREMELY frustrating conversation with a venue I'd been chasing for money since October. Who forgot they owed us any, kept no documentation and spent the money on wine *headdesk*


----------



## am64

hi girls ....please tell me when do 19 year olds stop expecting mum to pick them up from college when the bus is dead easy and she already has a return ticket.....when does a mum stop feeling guilty for saying NO....haha sons just rung ....the one who refused to where a coat out ....to say can i pick him up coz hes cold ????? catch ya later xx


----------



## Steff

hun we take it in the oath of motherhood we never stop feeling guilty lol xx

catch you later xxxxx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you in a bit, Am xx


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> See you in a bit, Am xx



Whats on the cards for 2night then becks, son is off to mates house to watch a film picking him up at 9, im thinking ill cook tuna bake tonight.


----------



## SacredHeart

OOoh, big night. More copy for the website, a bit of yoga on the wii fit, possibly Skype-ing my mum. 

I'm living the highlife, me


----------



## rossi_mac

SacredHeart said:


> OOoh, big night. More copy for the website, a bit of yoga on the wii fit, possibly Skype-ing my mum.
> 
> I'm living the highlife, me



you can do proper yoga on wii fit? I've always been tempted by yoga, but never had the balls to do anything about it!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> OOoh, big night. More copy for the website, a bit of yoga on the wii fit, possibly Skype-ing my mum.
> 
> I'm living the highlife, me



How does the skype thing work then cause my sister is forever telling em i should join.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, though if you're going that way, get the Wii Fit Plus, because it has better games and lets you programme your own workouts.


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> How does the skype thing work then cause my sister is forever telling em i should join.



You need a webcam and mic on both computers. Then you download the software, which is free, and 'call' each others' ids. My mum expects to see something along the lines of an ?80 drop in the phone bill when it comes, since we now Skype instead of call. The whole thing is free, which is great


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> You need a webcam and mic on both computers. Then you download the software, which is free, and 'call' each others' ids. My mum expects to see something along the lines of an ?80 drop in the phone bill when it comes, since we now Skype instead of call. The whole thing is free, which is great



ooohh well i have a webcam but no mic grr.sounds good actually.


----------



## SacredHeart

You can get mics for practically nothing these days


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> You can get mics for practically nothing these days



I was just looking online there lol i can see there no more then a tenna, my sister must have the right gear then as she speaks to her dad. I think ill shock her then and actually sort it out and join.


----------



## SacredHeart

Good plan hon!


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm.....3.3 in one hand. 4.7 in the other. Which do I listen to? I don't want to ruin my hypo-free streak


----------



## randomange

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm.....3.3 in one hand. 4.7 in the other. Which do I listen to? I don't want to ruin my hypo-free streak



Average them and call it 4?   And, um, maybe have a biscuit or something...


----------



## SacredHeart

Now 3.2 with the shakes. And the streak is gone *cries*


----------



## Steff

Sorry becky hope your get stable soon and it dnt drag out , typical i gtg now place has erupted into a bombsite xxxx let us know how it goes will you hun xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I HATE MONDAYS

I have not had a good day! I spent all morning on the phone with some stupid foster carer who didn't want to listen to me and despite me being all firm and like 'no, you listen. THIS is what's happening" she was rude and after I slammed th ephone down on her and telling her to phone back when she was willing to talk to me like a human being, I ended up in tears. This meant emailing backwards and forwards with a social worker trying to sort it out and then I see an email from said foster carer which had blatent lies about what I had said on the phone. So I have printed off the emails and filed them, and spoken to the foster team leader. I am NOT there to be treated like rubbish.

Not only that I cannot get hold of my landlord. He is supposed to be sorting out our carpet and various other bits and pieces. I tried phoning him last week and left a message, tried phoning him every day except sunday. Nothing. Today, I tried rining and got a funny dial tone before it was hung up and went straight to answerphone. I texted him saying phone back its urgent and NOTHING  Well, rent is due on 22nd. He's not getting it. I bet he phones up then 

I am very unimpressed. Have a stress headache and ahypo coming on.


----------



## am64

please can i have a very large glass of something very strong .....
all finally home....and settled down ...so spag bol is bubbling away...didnt get much DiDkA stuff done maybe later xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> please can i have a very large glass of something very strong .....



I'll have what you're having


----------



## SacredHeart

And me...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

great. Now my glucotab order won't be here til wednesday and I AM RUNNING OUT!!! I really don't want to have to walk all the way up into Portswood tomorrow just to get a couple of tubes to last til then.

I AM NOT HAPPY


----------



## am64

oh dear bad day for all and its also so dark and gloomy and i hurt my back lifting shopping out of car and hubby came home not feeling well at all and just took my bs and its 4.8 but dont want to eat cos T will be in bout an hour and its spag bol which is not so good for me and so i want to start lower ......AGGGGHHHHHHHHHH
phew better ...did i say that ive still got to get the washing out ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

and i have just realised there is a distinct lack of hypo remedies in the flat. Hoo-b****y-rah.  looks like a trip to the shop. No, I am not risking getting mugged by going down there. Seriously.

jhksdfahjdksfhjasdhdfjshfdskjhfds

I AM GOING TO HURT MY F*****G LANDLORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyones okay coffee please


----------



## Steff

Hoya im to full, there both eating melt in the middle choccie pudding arghhh im drooling hehe xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Didn't know you guys had greys/lurchers 

My lurcher passed away in 2008, she was from Tia in Sowerby Bridge.  We had a grey from Brough Park though Steph - is that where Queenie's from?


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Didn't know you guys had greys/lurchers
> 
> My lurcher passed away in 2008, she was from Tia in Sowerby Bridge.  We had a grey from Brough Park though Steph - is that where Queenie's from?



I dont know actually she has been here before me lol. we got her from other halfs bro as he had 3 little kids and could not give her the care and love she needed.


----------



## Steff

Im going in the bath to rest my brain i have a million questions going around in my head at the minute the DSN in for a longggg visit next week .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Im going in the bath to rest my brain i have a million questions going around in my head at the minute the DSN in for a longggg visit next week .



enjoy. wish we had a bath here, I could do with a nice long soak


----------



## SacredHeart

Get yourself some really posh shower gel and have a huge steamy shower, Sam


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Get yourself some really posh shower gel and have a huge steamy shower, Sam



i have apricot shower gel


----------



## Steff

Good evening all xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Good evening all xx



hey cuz ...u ok lots of advice to take in tonight eh?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hey cuz ...u ok lots of advice to take in tonight eh?



Yeah i had to ask here cause i knew id get advice and help hun xxxx.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Yeah i had to ask here cause i knew id get advice and help hun xxxx.



too right all food for thought ? its the hypers i dont understand with you how come you go so high hun? thats what you really need to ask?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> too right all food for thought ? its the hypers i dont understand with you how come you go so high hun? thats what you really need to ask?



Yeah ive written it all down already, by next monday it wil be a book of questions not a page lol.


----------



## LisaLQ

salmonpuff said:


> i have apricot shower gel



Me too - the black velvet stuff from the Body Shop, smells heavenly and makes even fat frumpy me feel a bit girly!


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Me too - the black velvet stuff from the Body Shop, smells heavenly and makes even fat frumpy me feel a bit girly!



Evening lisa did you see my reply earlier i cant say where we got Q from as she was other halves bros before we had her


----------



## LisaLQ

Good job you pointed that out - didn't see it (sorry!).

I bet she's lovely, I miss having a pointy dog about (although I wouldn't swap Blu for anything!).


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Good job you pointed that out - didn't see it (sorry!).
> 
> I bet she's lovely, I miss having a pointy dog about (although I wouldn't swap Blu for anything!).



Yeah she is and so gentle and friendly with our son.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Just popped in for a Baileys night cap as BG is 3.9 and I want something sweet....

Large one please barman. (I'm having a real one for a treat) And one for the ladies please. My shout.

Then off to bed...


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just popped in for a Baileys night cap as BG is 3.9 and I want something sweet....
> 
> Large one please barman. (I'm having a real one for a treat) And one for the ladies please. My shout.
> 
> Then off to bed...



tez which are the dipstix you use for testing ???


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just popped in for a Baileys night cap as BG is 3.9 and I want something sweet....
> 
> Large one please barman. (I'm having a real one for a treat) And one for the ladies please. My shout.
> 
> Then off to bed...



Evening Tez ill have a bottle of j20 lol xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Mmmmm J20. They did a Christmassy tasting one a while ago. I miss them


----------



## Steff

Away to bed at quacks tmorrow for hbA blood test so up at crack .

Nights all xxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Away to bed at quacks tmorrow for hbA blood test so up at crack .
> 
> Nights all xxx



nite cuz ...good luck at docs


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all - bg 8.1 so better than yesterday but i've woken up feeling really quite unwell. That thirst is still there as is the headache I'd put down to stressing out yesterdday. All I want to do is crawl back into bed. Not going to though.


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all how everyone doing ?


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> tez which are the dipstix you use for testing ???



If you mean testing drinks for sugar I use Diastix.

If you mean for blood I use an Accu-chek Aviva Nano.


----------



## falcon123

Morning All! Hope you all have a good day with no hypos or hypers. A large white Americano please. Have to hit the spreadsheets in a minute. Must find the Viscotears before I end up with "Excel Eyes". Reminds me of a song but can't remember the name at the moment.


----------



## LisaLQ

Wet Wet Wet - Angel Eyes?


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> Wet Wet Wet - Angel Eyes?



i thought you were talking about the weather !!!
morning all x


----------



## Steff

hey all well got soaked going to the quacks and got the usual oohh your going to be difficult line im terrible as i dont have any veins prominent for blood tests lol i jus laugh these days


----------



## sofaraway

morning  
Did they manage to get blood Steff?


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> morning
> 
> Did they manage to get blood Steff?



Hiya yes she did hun from my hand as , ty for your respone in my other thread i was waiting for you or faith to come along and help me out x


----------



## sofaraway

No worries, I will reply again to the thread with a couple more questions. 

What you up to today?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i thought you were talking about the weather !!!
> morning all x



Morning am xx falcon x lisa and twinnie hope your all good, ive got no chance of getting any new boots with this weather how it is lolol xxx


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> No worries, I will reply again to the thread with a couple more questions.
> 
> What you up to today?



Well town is cancelled cause of weather i was taking son to get a new coat and me some new boots, but not now, got wet once going to docs and he already had nasty cough, so plans today will be tidying up the garage me thinks and boring housework.

Im away now so will answer later on k xx


----------



## Tezzz

A large coffee please barman.

Have you got any crumpets barman...? 

I just fancy *one *with a little butter for a change.

*Sticks quid in jukebox* and puts *Teenage Ramage* by Sweet on leaving four selections for the regulars to choose....


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> A large coffee please barman.
> 
> Have you got any crumpets barman...?
> 
> I just fancy *one *with a little butter for a change.
> 
> *Sticks quid in jukebox* and puts *Teenage Ramage* by Sweet on leaving four selections for the regulars to choose....



Breathing by KB please Tez!


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> A large coffee please barman.
> 
> Have you got any crumpets barman...?
> 
> I just fancy *one *with a little butter for a change.
> 
> *Sticks quid in jukebox* and puts *Teenage Ramage* by Sweet on leaving four selections for the regulars to choose....



Can I have Don't stand so close to me, by the Police


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please 
tez can i have pateince by take that please as i am pulling m,y hair out as the kids are of on hoilday


----------



## Tezzz

That leaves one selection...


----------



## falcon123

"Another Brick in the Wall" by Pink Floyd please. My head is hitting one in Excel!


----------



## SacredHeart

Argh! Late start (stupid blood taking clinic) but exciting things kicking off on twitter this AM


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Argh! Late start (stupid blood taking clinic) but exciting things kicking off on twitter this AM



whats then then ?  x


----------



## SacredHeart

Well DUK just retweeted about DiDkA (thank you Katie! )
And after reading my blog last night someone wants to get in touch with me which I think could take an interesting turn. I'm very excited about getting this email!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Well DUK just retweeted about DiDkA (thank you Katie! )
> And after reading my blog last night someone wants to get in touch with me which I think could take an interesting turn. I'm very excited about getting this email!



ooooooOoO wow thats great news this really has picked up hasnt it , all started from a post from Sugarbum x


----------



## SacredHeart

I know, it's amazing! We've passed 500 members on FB now, which is awesome


----------



## LisaLQ

Can I request Voodoo Child please.  I'm alone with the kids again, and about 30 seconds off throwing the Nintendo Wii out of the window.

Failing that, Highway to Hell will do.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Can I request Voodoo Child please.  I'm alone with the kids again, and about 30 seconds off throwing the Nintendo Wii out of the window.
> 
> Failing that, Highway to Hell will do.



Is that the jumi hendrix or roughe traders version lol
ill join you but i want to throw the playstation out grr


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Can I request Voodoo Child please.  I'm alone with the kids again, and about 30 seconds off throwing the Nintendo Wii out of the window.
> 
> Failing that, Highway to Hell will do.



I think Hendrix is great.... I've got that on my own jukebox. I'll warm it up and annoy the neighbours....


----------



## SacredHeart

Can I have them if you're throwing them out?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Can I have them if you're throwing them out?



the wii or the PS lol


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm not picky!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Well DUK just retweeted about DiDkA (thank you Katie! )
> And after reading my blog last night someone wants to get in touch with me which I think could take an interesting turn. I'm very excited about getting this email!



brill news re retwittering i will be on the case this afternoon....xxx email whats that??


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> Can I request Voodoo Child please.  I'm alone with the kids again, and about 30 seconds off throwing the Nintendo Wii out of the window.
> 
> Failing that, Highway to Hell will do.



put some money in TEZ and we'll have it 4 times xxx


----------



## Steff

Away to watch percy jackson 


laters all xxx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Away to watch percy jackson
> 
> 
> laters all xxx



ooh I saw part of that being filmed when I was in Vancouver.  The scenes at a Las Vegas casino were actually a dressed up hotel in Vancouver.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh Canada, how often you seem to double for anywhere else in the world. Particularly Vancouver!


----------



## LisaLQ

Definitely the Jimi version.  I must be old, never heard of the other 

I'm having a "rock of the 80s/90s" day today.  At the moment it's The Cult, I'm picturing Ian Astbury in thermals....mmm....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hello people


----------



## Steff

im off pancake tossing now, son is having sweet one with toffee sauce and savoury one with lemon juice, im having half a one plain , xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Just realised how lucky I am today, I may not be able to have pancakes, but I can call my OH a tosser and still be factual


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Just realised how lucky I am today, I may not be able to have pancakes, but I can call my OH a tosser and still be factual




HAHAHHAAHAHHAHA


----------



## AlisonM

I'll have a very large G&T please barkeep, I deserve it for not going postal at the DWP.


----------



## rachelha

LisaLQ said:


> Just realised how lucky I am today, I may not be able to have pancakes, but I can call my OH a tosser and still be factual



LOL - brilliant!


----------



## Steff

well im back grrr only 2 of the 6 pancakes where complete rounds lol


----------



## Steff

Tea tonight is chicen kievs and oven chips,, 

im looking forward to tomorrows experimentf pizza


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah &%&$ I thought Pizza was tonight!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ah &%&$ I thought Pizza was tonight!



NOOOOOO just have it tonight then hun and put the results in when the thread goes up tomorrow. x


----------



## SacredHeart

Genius, Steff!


----------



## Steff

lol, is anyone watching the brits tonight?


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, I've got Rumba class tonight


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Genius, Steff!



so your having italian pancakes....we are having indian ones ! hehee


----------



## Steff

mine where pants am hun, sumit went wrong sumwhere i gave the lad the good ones binned 3 and i had half a one


----------



## SacredHeart

I'll probably wait til I'm back at my parents' place for my birthday, and have some my Mum does. Mine are always rubbish. A makes good ones though, but he makes about 50 every year for a church thing, so is usually not inspired to make them at our place


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I'll probably wait til I'm back at my parents' place for my birthday, and have some my Mum does. Mine are always rubbish. A makes good ones though, but he makes about 50 every year for a church thing, so is usually not inspired to make them at our place



I did good last year i think where i went wrong was this was a pre made one in a bottle , last year i made from scratch .


----------



## SacredHeart

I always make mine from scratch as well. They just go wrong.  I'm sure my Mum will make me some though. Wonder what the carbs are?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I always make mine from scratch as well. They just go wrong.  I'm sure my Mum will make me some though. Wonder what the carbs are?



Food Item: Pancake Mix
Food Quantity: average per cup
Carbs: 85g
Net Carbs: 85g

thats how many was in mine x


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. Thanks Steff!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol. Thanks Steff!



lol anno sad sod hehe

right he is up now and son wants feeding , catch you later hun xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Right-o. Gotta go catch my bus in a minute, anyway


----------



## LisaLQ

Ug after all that smug "I've stuck to my diet" nonsense, I ate pancakes.  With maple syrup.

Going to go wait for my legs to drop off.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

caught my ankle on the way back from ASDA and went over on it. It now hurts, and after a good day feet ways my right foot is now kicking up a stink nerves wise. I might have to break into my hypo juice to put some cocodomol in and bolus for it. Lameness.

Still not a happy girl. Spoke to my dad though and gunna ring my mum ina bit


----------



## rossi_mac

BARMAN get me a LARGE one please, and a few bowls of sin too


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> BARMAN get me a LARGE one please, and a few bowls of sin too



what you been up to rossi??

sam theres a pint here for you aswell


----------



## rossi_mac

me? nothing! tis others, shocking, lucky I have my friend Al co Hol.

Hope yous all well, you've all been busy with DiDkA, very commendable! I shall toast you all, good people.

Barman I need another


----------



## am64

ok rossi we've got a nice bottle of red over here ....


----------



## Steff

Evenin g all just popping on to say i am watching the brits and lady gaga who is myyy fave singer was just on hoe dissapointing 


got shameless later as well , so catch everypne soon xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Evenin g all just popping on to say i am watching the brits and lady gaga who is myyy fave singer was just on hoe dissapointing
> 
> 
> got shameless later as well , so catch everypne soon xx



was she trying to do it LIVE??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> was she trying to do it LIVE??



she just did song no one had heard of , i was gutted lol x x


----------



## HelenP

Yes, it was a shame she did a song we dont' all know, but MAN, her vocals were superb!!

I love the Brits, haven't missed 'em for years.  Was there in 2003, it was BRILLIANT!

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Wow Helen, how did you swing that one?? Nice work.

Used to go to a lot of gigs, feel I'm loosing touch with it all, need to sort that out!

Wine nearly finished tempted to head for the whisky, but it's only Tuesday, well I dunno that's what I've been told!


----------



## rossi_mac

Question Is Cheryl like Cole singing??

Answer No


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Question Is Cheryl like Cole singing??
> 
> Answer No



was she bad? i got it on record coz im watching sumit on 4


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> Wow Helen, how did you swing that one?? Nice work.



My sister won tickets!  We used to go to loads of gigs too, till she became really ill last year, and we used to go in for all and any comps we could find for this kind of thing!  We were quite successful for a while, won tickets for Live 8, a couple of big gigs in Trafalgar Square, the Concert in the Mall to name but a few.

xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Can I have a quadruple rum and coke please?

Got very sore tummy/back again, going to go back to the docs tomorrow see if my UTI test came back yet (I'm going away Thursday).

Feel pukey I'm that sore, if it's not a UTI, I think my humungus cyst is back


----------



## rossi_mac

HelenP said:


> My sister won tickets!  We used to go to loads of gigs too, till she became really ill last year, and we used to go in for all and any comps we could find for this kind of thing!  We were quite successful for a while, won tickets for Live 8, a couple of big gigs in Trafalgar Square, the Concert in the Mall to name but a few.
> 
> xx



We got to Live 8 too really enjoyed that one! 

Sorry to her your sis ain't too well.

I'm keeping all my luck for the lotto, one day

Steff not saying she was bad, she was herself! just timing of lips and sound was out at the begining!


----------



## rossi_mac

LisaLQ said:


> Can I have a quadruple rum and coke please?
> 
> Got very sore tummy/back again, going to go back to the docs tomorrow see if my UTI test came back yet (I'm going away Thursday).
> 
> Feel pukey I'm that sore, if it's not a UTI, I think my humungus cyst is back



I'll pass you the bottle if you like And I'll 'ave one myself!

hope results are good?!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> We got to Live 8 too really enjoyed that one!
> 
> Sorry to her your sis ain't too well.
> 
> I'm keeping all my luck for the lotto, one day
> 
> Steff not saying she was bad, she was herself! just timing of lips and sound was out at the begining!



Well gues she has had abit on her plate to deal with lately.


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry to her your sis ain't too well.



Thanks Rossi, she's absolutely fine now, thank goodness.

xx


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Can I have a quadruple rum and coke please?
> 
> Got very sore tummy/back again, going to go back to the docs tomorrow see if my UTI test came back yet (I'm going away Thursday).
> 
> Feel pukey I'm that sore, if it's not a UTI, I think my humungus cyst is back



Did you mean a coke and rum Lisa...? 

*Passes Lisa a real coke and Rum*

Large Baileys for me please.

I'm just popping in for a quickie while din dins is being cooked.


----------



## Steff

Well just watched shameless with oh he is off work 2moz so he will be up late , im on the pc at min grr the dam thing is so slow


hya tez xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Telly has been on here of late too, Shameless is ACE!

Late din dins Tez, you both been working late shifts?

Hope all well, I'm getting over my shock with some vino need some carbs no me thinks!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am rather desperate for some primula cheese spread on toast

thank god today is nearly over. tomorrow the job hunt starts again. More like I keep bugging andy at the archaeology unit til he employs me on a permanent basis!


----------



## Steff

Right im off to bed all catch you tomorrow 

night x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i need to convince matt its bedtime...but i want to stay up and play final fantasy.........


----------



## Steff

Good morning all yayy it has stopped raining 15 hours of it yesterday woo lol x


----------



## falcon123

Just time for a quick hello and goodbye as work beckons. Barman a double espresso please. I will check back later as I found CaroleAnn's posts/BG's worrying.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Coffee please barman.

BG 5.0...

Unusually low for me in the morning these days.... Usually in the sixes...

Perhaps my cold has finally gone...?

I'll stick a quid in the jukebox. I'll have *Mama Weer All Crazee Now* by Slade...Four goes left peeps...


----------



## LisaLQ

Hubby loves Slade.

Appointment at 2pm.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Lisa,

What are you having?

More coffee please barman, and a slice of that virtual chocolate cake please.

I just love Slade too Lisa. I've got everything they did on vinyl. Listening to *Old New Borrowed and Blue* as I type.


----------



## LisaLQ

I'm having lots of fresh coffee, as I've got the pot on would anyone else like one?  There's yours Tez...


----------



## am64

ummm i'll have a coffee today....going to drive to Oxford to have lunch with Mum.. taking kids for moral support !


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> I'm having lots of fresh coffee, as I've got the pot on would anyone else like one?  There's yours Tez...



Thanks Lisa, I need plenty of coffee this morning. 

Would you like virtual biscuit? I'm having a rich tea with mine...


----------



## LisaLQ

Would love some virtual shortbread...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh...

/that is all


----------



## Tezzz

*Passes the plate of virtual shortbread to Lisa*

There you go Lisa. Save a piece for me...


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all im all spent out lol x


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Afternoon all im all spent out lol x



What did you buy me Steff?

A medal?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> What did you buy me Steff?
> 
> A medal?



HA I bought you sweet f.a like myself lol, all went on my son as usual one thing about half term i hate always seems to be more money spent x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

best get on with some housework i spose. Nothing better to be doing with my time any more *le sigh*

I hope that bigbossladymanthing knows what s/he is putting me through


----------



## LisaLQ

brightontez said:


> *Passes the plate of virtual shortbread to Lisa*
> 
> There you go Lisa. Save a piece for me...



*leaves Tez a crumb*

Oops.


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks for the crumb Lisa....

Right, better get my arse into gear and head off to *W*. 

Hope I get a warm bus tonight....

Laters...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Thanks for the crumb Lisa....
> 
> Right, better get my arse into gear and head off to *W*.
> 
> Hope I get a warm bus tonight....
> 
> Laters...



catch you later Tez have a gd day xx


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone doing just had a bowl of my mums homemade veggie soup mmmmmm mums looking after me today lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone doing just had a bowl of my mums homemade veggie soup mmmmmm mums looking after me today lol



Aww nice vickie sounds yum i had beef broth for lunch x how are you?


----------



## twinnie

not too bad had some high no yesterday hows you any more hypers


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> not too bad had some high no yesterday hows you any more hypers



yea here and there hun x
just gotten wait till i see dsn next week now see what she can do x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> yea here and there hun x
> just gotten wait till i see dsn next week now see what she can do x



fingers crossed for you for next week hen


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> fingers crossed for you for next week hen



Cheers hun are you doing the pizza experiment tonight?


----------



## LisaLQ

I'd kill for pizza.

Doc says urine test was positive for a couple of different bugs, so it's probably a kidney infection.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

kitchen clean, washing done, bathroom clean, kitchen cupboards sorted, washing up done. PHEW! I'm now considering bugging my doctor AGAIN re this thingy on my wrist. Might wait til I go see him re tablets again......

now, time for some final fantasy funtimes. I have an esper to kill!


----------



## Steff

Evening all well i have been relegated to the pc tonight he has footy and i dare not get in the way hahah, well had my pizza it was delish i just hope the levles behave pizza and curry are usually abit of a mare for me xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Cheers hun are you doing the pizza experiment tonight?



yup sorry about early was using my sister computer


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yup sorry about early was using my sister computer



np hun i jus hope i will have decent levels i have done ok in all the other experiments x


----------



## am64

back from oxford had good lunch but bowed out and had profitarol nealy sent me straight to sleep ....i wasnt too bad though i only had 3 of the 6 ....but i also had the homemade burger and chips ohhhh maybe i should reserect the forgive me i have sinned thread x
 ps  it is nearly my birthday and mum was paying xxx and they all had cocktails that i didnt have x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> back from oxford had good lunch but bowed out and had profitarol nealy sent me straight to sleep ....i wasnt too bad though i only had 3 of the 6 ....but i also had the homemade burger and chips ohhhh maybe i should reserect the forgive me i have sinned thread x
> ps  it is nearly my birthday and mum was paying xxx and they all had cocktails that i didnt have x



am have i missed sumit have u been somewhere all day??


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> np hun i jus hope i will have decent levels i have done ok in all the other experiments x



me too the last two days my bs are a bit high


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> me too the last two days my bs are a bit high



Yeah well i hope you get good result hun x


----------



## Steff

Ahh i have caught the post now think she was meeting her mum. im away now laters all xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Ahh i have caught the post now think she was meeting her mum. im away now laters all xx



see u later steff


----------



## Steff

Evening all

very quiet in here tonight gosh while im here i will have some scampi fries and a sparkling water wth a slice.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Evening all
> 
> very quiet in here tonight gosh while im here i will have some scampi fries and a sparkling water wth a slice.



just had marmite on bread ohhh marmite tastes so good xxxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> just had marmite on bread ohhh marmite tastes so good xxxx



son was so keen on trying the breadsticks marmite bites they did in tesco, id of loved to of taken a pic of his face when he bit into one he said it was yuk lol.Personally i could live on it but after getting told off i have a slither on toast in mornings.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urgh, still feeling like utter rubbish.


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> urgh, still feeling like utter rubbish.



yea and me tbh taking a while to shake this dam headache after the diaster of a pizza experiment grr


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

think i might go hide back in my corner.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> son was so keen on trying the breadsticks marmite bites they did in tesco, id of loved to of taken a pic of his face when he bit into one he said it was yuk lol.Personally i could live on it but after getting told off i have a slither on toast in mornings.



is that cos of the salt levels


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> is that cos of the salt levels



yup got it in one i was of course totally oblivious .


----------



## am64

pizza not go to well either ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> pizza not go to well either ?



not really shot me up to near 17, worse results to date , bring on the fajitas lol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> not really shot me up to near 17, worse results to date , bring on the fajitas lol



im off to bed cuz and all else who maybe about xxxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> im off to bed cuz and all else who maybe about xxxx



Nites cuz catch you soon x x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Coffee please. Any crumpets with butter?

It's raining here. Too wet to go out shopping...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> It's raining here. Too wet to go out shopping...



morning Tez sounds like what we had tuesday 18 hrs of rain we got was not pleasent,


----------



## Tezzz

This rain is a bummer Steff. 

Need a new pair of shoes... 

Do I bite the bullet and get wet twice or stick a plastic bag over my sock and hope it's dry tomorrow...?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning all. woke on 12.9  but couldn't be bothered to wait around for breakfast so had it anyway. Sod you diabetes.

Off to see nursey in a bit. Just catching up on this food diary and my BG logs for her. Pain in the bum. But hopfully I'll get my sticky litttle paws on a CGMS and maybe some levemir!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> morning all. woke on 12.9  but couldn't be bothered to wait around for breakfast so had it anyway. Sod you diabetes.
> 
> Off to see nursey in a bit. Just catching up on this food diary and my BG logs for her. Pain in the bum. But hopfully I'll get my sticky litttle paws on a CGMS and maybe some levemir!



morning sam i just caught last nights thread how you feeling now xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> morning Tez sounds like what we had tuesday 18 hrs of rain we got was not pleasent,



its just NASTY here tooo yuk


----------



## Steff

Well i dozed back off and son woke me as the posty was knocking gosh i must of needed that sleep x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Well i dozed back off and son woke me as the posty was knocking gosh i must of needed that sleep x



half term hun xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> half term hun xx



Yup must be , well least my boots came from ebay can christen them later lol.


----------



## rachelha

What a lousy day I am having.  So much to do at work it is stupid and I think an almighty row is brewing about a couple of issues.  

Can I have a gin and slim please?


----------



## Corrine

rachelha said:


> What a lousy day I am having.  So much to do at work it is stupid and I think an almighty row is brewing about a couple of issues.
> 
> Can I have a gin and slim please?



That made me chuckle - didn't read it properly first time around and thought you wanted a gin and gin - crikey things must be bad at work!


----------



## rachelha

Corrine said:


> That made me chuckle - didn't read it properly first time around and thought you wanted a gin and gin - crikey things must be bad at work!



Gin and gin might just do the trick.  Thank ******  I am off tomorrow.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Word from the archaeology unit is that they may have 500 boxes of oyster shells that need going through...for pay. Emailing backwards and forwards with the director, I'm back on their books for if any work comes back. He made me laugh quite a lot 

I am in love with my new meter. Now I am wondering what to do with the other ones... I have:

An old AccuChek Advantage
AccuChek Compact Plus GT
Optium Xceed
OneTouch Ultra Easy

I'm sure there are others kicking about too.

What do I do with them? I'd feel bad throwing them out but the AccuCheks are so rubbish and dont work so need throwing away  It's always good to have spares I suppose...but I want the usb contour when it comes out


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> Word from the archaeology unit is that they may have 500 boxes of oyster shells that need going through...for pay. Emailing backwards and forwards with the director, I'm back on their books for if any work comes back. He made me laugh quite a lot
> 
> I am in love with my new meter. Now I am wondering what to do with the other ones... I have:
> 
> An old AccuChek Advantage
> AccuChek Compact Plus GT
> Optium Xceed
> OneTouch Ultra Easy
> 
> I'm sure there are others kicking about too.
> 
> What do I do with them? I'd feel bad throwing them out but the AccuCheks are so rubbish and dont work so need throwing away  It's always good to have spares I suppose...but I want the usb contour when it comes out



Did copepod not put up a thread some time ago about places in 3rd worlds needing them and left a link.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Did copepod not put up a thread some time ago about places in 3rd worlds needing them and left a link.



theyre too old to be sent to IDD International , plus not in good working condition either


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> Word from the archaeology unit is that they may have 500 boxes of oyster shells that need going through...for pay. Emailing backwards and forwards with the director, I'm back on their books for if any work comes back. He made me laugh quite a lot
> 
> I am in love with my new meter. Now I am wondering what to do with the other ones... I have:
> 
> An old AccuChek Advantage
> AccuChek Compact Plus GT
> Optium Xceed
> OneTouch Ultra Easy
> 
> I'm sure there are others kicking about too.
> 
> What do I do with them? I'd feel bad throwing them out but the AccuCheks are so rubbish and dont work so need throwing away  It's always good to have spares I suppose...but I want the usb contour when it comes out



I would keep the one touch ultra easy as a spare as it uses the same strips as the new one, and do you not need the optium exceed for ketone testing>


----------



## Steff

Becky are you about ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Becky are you about ??



last I heard on twitter becky was recovering from a hypo with brioch


----------



## Steff

Ahhh right it was not important just wanted to tell her that her inbox was full lol.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Ahhh right it was not important just wanted to tell her that her inbox was full lol.



lol! EMPTY YOUR INBOX BECKY


----------



## SacredHeart

Job done, ladies!


----------



## SacredHeart

As soon as they've read out the phone number to call into this radio show, could someone post it here? I don't know if I can do it from work, and it takes me a half hour to get home, so I wouldn't be able to tune in til 6:30


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

urrrrrrrrrh just applied for this freelance writing thingy, got trhough the first stage BUT under qualifications they didn't have an option for archaeology so I had to put down history which was the closest and with GCSE and A-Levels they didn't actually have the proper grades. Now they're asking for proof, which er...i don't have because I HAD TO PUT THINGS SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT BECAUSE THEY DIDN'T HAVE THE RIGHT STUFF ON THEIR LISTS


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> As soon as they've read out the phone number to call into this radio show, could someone post it here? I don't know if I can do it from work, and it takes me a half hour to get home, so I wouldn't be able to tune in til 6:30



yup no probs beck x


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks Steff, you're a star! I'm actually kind of nervous. I would want to speak to Am first, but she doesn't seem to be online.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks Steff, you're a star! I'm actually kind of nervous. I would want to speak to Am first, but she doesn't seem to be online.



Yeah i think it might be tea time not sure she be around later just pm her , i think if enought people are aware of the radio show happening it will do great things.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, I just wanted to check which one of us (if not both) was going to call in!


----------



## Steff

Becki am is online now x


----------



## SacredHeart

So she is! I've got her on FB

Wow, I am so constructive at work today!

Sam -  can you tweet about the radio show and send out a FB message to the group?


----------



## Steff

atm i cant seem to be able to connect through media player hopefully thats just cause im useless with that kind of stuff and when he gets up he can sort it but got to go now , as soon as i hear that number ill put it on here ok 


Laters x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

course i can  let me finish my doc post then I will. What time is the radio show???? Am I being lame?


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> course i can  let me finish my doc post then I will. What time is the radio show???? Am I being lame?



its 6pm till 8pm sam


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

It's done! Thanks Steff 

right, RE5 download to play. Catch you later guyyysssssss


----------



## falcon123

Barman can I have a pint of Adnams and a double scotch please. Need to chill out. I listened to the radio program about long lived diabetics but now as DiDkA are having their time its gone quiet on me. Grrr.......


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

dang, in my excitement about the RE5 thing, I forgot to listen to the programme. Oh bum.

However, RE5 Lost In NightMares is SCARY AS ANYTHING! I recommend it


----------



## Steff

Evening all well im in the middle of catching up with all my soaps , i can safely say nothing or no one has made me miss my soaps in years , but that talk in earlier was worth missing them lol.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all , hope everyones well, son kindly woke me at 6 to tell me he had a bad dream and wanted t come into my bed, sweet really lol.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Gang,

I can't sleep. Been wide awake since 6am. Been trying to read so I could doze off but no joy.

Now up and sitting on the sofa with the laptop. Might go to McD's for a free coffee to get out. They have free wifi there so could take the new toy out again.


----------



## am64

morning all
dam vertigo is making me feel sick but off to gp soon 
tez i checked your new toy out in google ....very nice !
steffy ...thats what mums are for bless your little lad xx


----------



## falcon123

Morning All, It's becoming a stressful day as I am having to sort out some database errors created by someone who should havw a VDU but not a keyboard! Double espresso please? Starting to think we need a virtual pavement outside the pub as I feel in need of a virtual cigarette!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

hey all gd lk at docs am , let us know the outcome x


----------



## Northerner

falcon123 said:


> Morning All, It's becoming a stressful day as I am having to sort out some database errors created by someone who should havw a VDU but not a keyboard! Double espresso please? Starting to think we need a virtual pavement outside the pub as I feel in need of a virtual cigarette!!!!!!!



Oh dear Michael, hope you get it sorted quickly, I know that feeling!


----------



## Tezzz

Time for a coffee with some cream for a treat please.

Any virtual shortbread left...?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Time for a coffee with some cream for a treat please.
> 
> Any virtual shortbread left...?



Im off to tesco to get some Tez lol

laters all xx


----------



## rachelha

Hi all

Have the day off today thanks to the wonders of flexi time, I am planning a very lazy day as I am off out tonight and dont want to fall asleep.

Hope the docs is helpful Am, and you get the work problems sorted falcon.


----------



## rachelha

Great - the people upstairs are playing relly annoying music really loud, not what I wanted for my day off.


----------



## SacredHeart

Something smells like a bacon roll. It is not making my beans on toast for lunch seem any nicer


----------



## Steff

Got the shortbread supplies upped again tez been and bought a box full for you lol.

Hey becki son is after bacon roll for lunch funnily enough he aint a big meat eater.


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....something in the air, maybe? (Other than the smell of bacon )


----------



## am64

CHAMPANGE all round im celebrating !!! my daughter has got an interview at The slade school of art !!!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> CHAMPANGE all round im celebrating !!! my daughter has got an interview at The slade school of art !!!!!





wooooooooooooooooo 
 GET those corks popping hun xxxx fingers crossed for her and good luck


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> wooooooooooooooooo
> GET those corks popping hun xxxx fingers crossed for her and good luck



thanks hun big achievement to be even offered an interview !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thanks hun big achievement to be even offered an interview !



When is it


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> When is it



march 11th so plenty of time  right im off to shop and take my poor dogs for a walk...still not sure about driving the tablets for the ole Vertigo making me feel wierd xxxx catch you later xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> march 11th so plenty of time  right im off to shop and take my poor dogs for a walk...still not sure about driving the tablets for the ole Vertigo making me feel wierd xxxx catch you later xx



excellent hun well i will mark that in my diary and wen the day comes ill be wishing the luck again xx
catch you later and woof .hehe xxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hi all. Still feeling a little down in the dumps but looking forward to wednesday. I'm bore of the internet, I wonder what else I can do today....I might actually read or something. Think I might unplus for an afternoon or something...


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Sam, I was wondering where you were today


----------



## shiv

the woman i live with (sort of...it's a long story, i work in this house, there's 4 residents living here) was like...i don't want you to use your laptop during the day in the house. and i was like, i can't get internet in my bedroom, this is the only place i can get it. she said, oh you can get internet in the office, go there. um, NO. i'm going to have to talk to her about it because i am fucked off. she said it would be disturbing the house...um noone is IN the house at this time of day? and least of all in the kitchen!! just fuck off! i hate confrontation so i hate the fact that i am going to HAVE to talk to her about it.


----------



## Steff

can i just let it all out for 1 minute please

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO M my other half has been reunited with his son after 11 years we are all meeting on sunday it has really made my total year so far!! he has been so nervous well so has the lad but it all went well when they met on there own the other day , now we are moving on to him meeting his half bro and me his step mum ooo 27 and step mum scary lol

this day cant get any better, well unless George clooney knocks and says do you remmember  our one night stand steff i do and i want to revisit it


----------



## Corrine

Well done and good luck to your daughter AM....and good luck to you Steff for Sunday - how very exciting!  If you don't want to repeat the experience with George Steff, send him my way.  I've had such a rubbish day I could do with a bit of George....and whilst we are at it can I have a large glass super cold white wine please barman?


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Well done and good luck to your daughter AM....and good luck to you Steff for Sunday - how very exciting!  If you don't want to repeat the experience with George Steff, send him my way.  I've had such a rubbish day I could do with a bit of George....and whilst we are at it can I have a large glass super cold white wine please barman?



Thank you Corrine,have the bottle, lindemans all right for you hun,? im buying so go wild and have the lot xx


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> Thank you Corrine,have the bottle, lindemans all right for you hun,? im buying so go wild and have the lot xx



Lindemans is an excellent choice.  Cheers Steff - I will enjoy that! x


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Lindemans is an excellent choice.  Cheers Steff - I will enjoy that! x



Hope so hun 

have you any plans for the weekend?.


----------



## rossi_mac

Hi all how's this place been of late? Sorry haven't been in been busy I think?!?

Knackered at mo but all good, Wifey just texted we're going to pub on way home yay!

Still couple of hours to go yet!!

Have a good weekend all

Rossi


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> Hope so hun
> 
> have you any plans for the weekend?.





Am off to see my brother and his wife in Exeter tomorrow which will be nice and then on Sunday have a MASSIVE pile of ironing to get through...oh lucky me.

What about u?


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> Hi all how's this place been of late? Sorry haven't been in been busy I think?!?
> 
> Knackered at mo but all good, Wifey just texted we're going to pub on way home yay!
> 
> Still couple of hours to go yet!!
> 
> Have a good weekend all
> 
> Rossi



I think I might just do the same to my OH - I can hear a real glass of wine calling me!

Have a good one.


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Am off to see my brother and his wife in Exeter tomorrow which will be nice and then on Sunday have a MASSIVE pile of ironing to get through...oh lucky me.
> 
> What about u?



Not alot tomorrow , will gear up for sunday and go out and bye myself a new pair of trousers.


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> Not alot tomorrow , will gear up for sunday and go out and bye myself a new pair of trousers.



ooh shopping.  Might do some of that before I go tomorrow.....new shoes...mmmmm!!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> ooh shopping.  Might do some of that before I go tomorrow.....new shoes...mmmmm!!



lol well have a good time at bros , im away now feed this gaggle , 


laters x tc


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> lol well have a good time at bros , im away now feed this gaggle ,
> 
> 
> laters x tc



Have a good one. x


----------



## am64

Steff Im a step mum toooooo you are diffinately my cuz now !!!! hahhaa pm me about it if you like xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> Steff Im a step mum toooooo you are diffinately my cuz now !!!! hahhaa pm me about it if you like xx



hahaha i will hun after 9 like gotta take lad to baths and then feed myself x x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hahaha i will hun after 9 like gotta take lad to baths and then feed myself x x



well if im not around just be yourself and dont say anything about his mum detrimental however bad she maybe dont fuss to much treat him as you do your lad and let the two of them disappear together and play a game or something .....main thing don't worry too much xxxxx good luck x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> well if im not around just be yourself and dont say anything about his mum detrimental however bad she maybe dont fuss to much treat him as you do your lad and let the two of them disappear together and play a game or something .....main thing don't worry too much xxxxx good luck x



that sounds good to me , he is brining his gf with him to so least they will be another fem around lol xx
catch you later ill still pm u ok, get bk wen u can xx tc


----------



## falcon123

Hi Am64. Am I to late for a glass of champagne before I get something to eat? Congratulations to your daughter by the way. Have a good weekend one and all!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> that sounds good to me , he is brining his gf with him to so least they will be another fem around lol xx
> catch you later ill still pm u ok, get bk wen u can xx tc



thats cool steff xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Just got out of the bath, been stewing in it since about half past three....

Can I have a very large (read pint) virtual Baileys please?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi guys. had a bit of a down day. Had a good cry on matt's shoulder earlier over this effing employment mess. He promised me things would get better...i don't see it myself.

Toad in the hole in the oven. Blog post written. Hungry. Want chocolate and lots of it. Oh, bottle of vodka and lots of red bull please


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> hi guys. had a bit of a down day. Had a good cry on matt's shoulder earlier over this effing employment mess. He promised me things would get better...i don't see it myself.
> 
> Toad in the hole in the oven. Blog post written. Hungry. Want chocolate and lots of it. Oh, bottle of vodka and lots of red bull please



*Passes Sam a bar of Dairy Milk, the bottle of vodka and a litre of red bull*

I know the feeling Sam. I propose pintage next week, not Monday as I have to see the doctors. 

Got free train travel and need to go to Novatech in Portchester to get a computer part.


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone ? sorry not been on my son has a nut allery and he had a rection to something hes better now 

steff thats great to hear i have 2 stepmums and there great{one x one currant my dad is not in a cult or anything lol}

am thats brilliant fingers crossed for her


----------



## twinnie

salmonpuff said:


> hi guys. had a bit of a down day. Had a good cry on matt's shoulder earlier over this effing employment mess. He promised me things would get better...i don't see it myself.
> 
> Toad in the hole in the oven. Blog post written. Hungry. Want chocolate and lots of it. Oh, bottle of vodka and lots of red bull please



hugs sorry you are feeling down sam


----------



## Steff

hey all jus found out who killed archie yayy lol, now i can live my life x


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone ? sorry not been on my son has a nut allery and he had a rection to something hes better now
> 
> steff thats great to hear i have 2 stepmums and there great{one x one currant my dad is not in a cult or anything lol}
> 
> am thats brilliant fingers crossed for her



Yup im more excited then anyone lol x


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> hey all jus found out who killed archie yayy lol, now i can live my life x



I missed it...

Can you please PM me with who did it please?


----------



## Freddie99

Hello folks!

I went to the gym for the first time in ages today! Twelve kilometres on the exercise bikes and about a kilometre on the rowing machines really takes it out of you. Bloods have been a little up and down all day but are sat at twelve point eight at the moment. Damn things are refusing to budge which is a tad perplexing to say the least.

Tom


----------



## am64

hi folks !!!!! i watched eastenders for 1st time in ooooohhhh many moons still regognised all the characters apart from two ...dark haired guy with jeanne and asian girl at end ......she did it really xxxx so glad home and away is back on monday !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i am sat here in TEARS. this is lame. i might have to leave for a bit


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i am sat here in TEARS. this is lame. i might have to leave for a bit



sam FB if you need xxxx


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> i am sat here in TEARS. this is lame. i might have to leave for a bit



Sam, what's up? Can I help?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm just upset. Overly upset. Everything is WRONG. My feet, I hate the diabetes. All I want to do right now is eat myself into a f*****g coma. I can't even think straight.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i'm just upset. Overly upset. Everything is WRONG. My feet, I hate the diabetes. All I want to do right now is eat myself into a f*****g coma. I can't even think straight.



come on sam .....you're low so its bad but you will be ok you are far to clever not to be xxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> come on sam .....you're low so its bad but you will be ok you are far to clever not to be xxxx



i don't want to be clever right now. seriously. I just want to hole up with chocolate and booze. can't though can i. what would everyone think? not that i care right now tbh.

I just want to go home to my mum and dad. I don't want to be here anymore


----------



## Tezzz

I'm really sorry to hear how you are feeling Sam.

PM or text or phone me if you want to let it all out.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> i don't want to be clever right now. seriously. I just want to hole up with chocolate and booze. can't though can i. what would everyone think? not that i care right now tbh.
> 
> I just want to go home to my mum and dad. I don't want to be here anymore



oh hun its that Bad FB me we can chat if you need xxx 
love virtal diabetic support mum whose also a minett xxxx


----------



## Tezzz

Time to cremate din dins. 

Other half will  be back from W soon. Bum.


----------



## am64

just for sam the frank chickens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZanbZ6PWs


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> i don't want to be clever right now. seriously. I just want to hole up with chocolate and booze. can't though can i. what would everyone think? not that i care right now tbh.
> 
> I just want to go home to my mum and dad. I don't want to be here anymore



If you want chocolate and booze you can bolus for it can't you? I wouldn't think any less of you if you did.

You've got a lot going for you Sam. 

Do you think you could cuddle up to Matty in bed and sleep on it?


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> If you want chocolate and booze you can bolus for it can't you? I wouldn't think any less of you if you did.
> 
> You've got a lot going for you Sam.
> 
> Do you think you could cuddle up to Matty in bed and sleep on it?



ditto tez ...me neither sam xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> If you want chocolate and booze you can bolus for it can't you? I wouldn't think any less of you if you did.
> 
> You've got a lot going for you Sam.
> 
> Do you think you could cuddle up to Matty in bed and sleep on it?



dont have chocolate or booze...well he have JD but I hate it 

bed time not for a while yet...


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> dont have chocolate or booze...well he have JD but I hate it
> 
> bed time not for a while yet...



mix it with lemonade heheeee !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> mix it with lemonade heheeee !



dont have any of that either heh. Anything mixed with JD makes me sick...


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, SAM booze ain't the answer it answer some calls but not these kind, you try and get through it, hope you feel better soon, try and stay strong talk to your MAN com'on chin up glass is half FULL.

evening all

whats the craick?


----------



## Tezzz

Send Matty down the road for some then!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Send Matty down the road for some then!



all the shops are closed


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> just for sam the frank chickens
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXZanbZ6PWs



did you check out the link ninja girl ????


----------



## Steff

good evening all tez i have pmmed you am your next lol xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all, Steff hope it all goes smooth with the step thang!

Seriously best wishes.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all, Steff hope it all goes smooth with the step thang!
> 
> Seriously best wishes.



Cheers Rossi im really excited ive done nothing but smile since x 

have yourself a gd weekend rossi


----------



## rossi_mac

I'll be in the garden , or down th epub, so will be good cheers!

So whats with no thread about the olympics, anyone watching it, I'm loving it, just meaning late nights, next installment is 23:45 I thinks! Might have to crack open the third bootle!


----------



## Steff

Nighty night all away to bed 

x


----------



## Tezzz

Time for bed, see you all tomorrow.

Goodnight All.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

nearly bed for me too.

written a post about how i feel...

http://www.talkingbloodglucose.com/2010/02/feeling-fatigue.html

feeling a bit sicky...just had a tiny chocolate bar and some toast. Injected half of what i normally would as BGs dropping as they tend to right before i go to bed. Still, will probably end up waking up high...again.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Sun is shining and I want to go out. Might even have a free coffee in Mc you know where. I think I'll *walk* the long way to the one on the other side of the town centre....

Gonna get a pair of slippers today. Keep my feet warm in the house. And some new gloves as I lost one.

Sam, are you feeling any better today?


----------



## Steff

Good morning all 
hope everyones well xx sam how are you ?

am happy birthday hun have a great day xxxx


----------



## Steff

Right away to *W*

Catch you all after 3.


----------



## am64

morning all The sun is shining ...amy won gold...... and its my birthday !! xxx

there will be  Virtual free drinks and party food  and live improvised jazz out in the pub garden all day and tonight were having a proper 1980's rave complete with chill out zone and bonfire ! ALLL WELCOME !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi all, sat here with a coffee been texting my mum. still feeling a bit down in the dumps, really feeling the fatigue of it all (see: blogpost) so much so had a little wimper over the injection this morning. Yes people, I am that cool. 

we're going to town later though. It'll be nice to get out even if it is window shopping (saving the pennies for wednesday...but even then)


----------



## am64

your luck is changing sam im sure you just posted the 7777 post in this thread !! have fun in town x


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon all well just in from work  and the place is soooo quiet the lads are out footy boots shopping how eurghh lol


----------



## SacredHeart

afternoon all.

At work on a Saturday (yuck), but am skiving off a bit - it's a special event day, but I'm not needed right now. No overtime though, which is a bit rubbish!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> afternoon all.
> 
> At work on a Saturday (yuck), but am skiving off a bit - it's a special event day, but I'm not needed right now. No overtime though, which is a bit rubbish!



Afternoon becki what you upto tonight x


----------



## SacredHeart

Going out for an Indian at AckBars. It's one of our actors' birthday today, so we're going out when we've cleaned the theatre up from this event. Should be good. Last time I went there was for my birthday last year. I happened to be in the horrid 2 months before I was diagnosed and felt like rubbish pretty much the whole evening! So better this time around! 

Yourself?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Going out for an Indian at AckBars. It's one of our actors' birthday today, so we're going out when we've cleaned the theatre up from this event. Should be good. Last time I went there was for my birthday last year. I happened to be in the horrid 2 months before I was diagnosed and felt like rubbish pretty much the whole evening! So better this time around!
> 
> Yourself?



Well have yourself a good night hun , im off out with a lass from work 2night , i have managed to get time off from home lol , once in a lifetime and i grabbed it, not to sure of the plan yet i just know im getting picked up at 8.


----------



## SacredHeart

Eeee, out on the tiles


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tea and reheated pie...late lunch...  just spoke to my mum. might ring her again later for a proper chat...miss her loads


----------



## am64

hi all ....says she staggering from virtual pub garden.... any one want a drink??


----------



## Tezzz

Back from window shopping.  Walked miles.

Feel knackered. BG 5.4.

Got me slippers, six quid in BHS. Can't get any gloves for under a tenner. Bleedin Medic Alert chain broke so that cost a fiver to repair. Saw an alarm clock with a silent second hand - the tick tick tick of the current one drives me nuts.

Coffee and rich tea me thinks.

How are you feeling now Sam?

Large coke and rum please am. (Think about it)


----------



## Steff

hya tez have a drink 

im jus recovered god knows what happened i was at the local shop for milk and went down , 3 times in 2 months and always when im out 


im ok thought so no panic xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> hya tez have a drink
> 
> im jus recovered god knows what happened i was at the local shop for milk and went down , 3 times in 2 months and always when im out
> 
> 
> im ok thought so no panic xxx



What do you mean by doing down? BG, fainting?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> What do you mean by doing down? BG, fainting?



hitting the floor tez.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> hitting the floor tez.



Eek! You poor thing. Hope your doctors know about this Steff.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Eek! You poor thing. Hope your doctors know about this Steff.



Er Tez you know me .


----------



## Steff

Im undecided if i want to go out  now, heads or tails on the spin of a coin jobby i think.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bored of this diabetes thing now.


----------



## am64

oooohh virtual cake comming your way sam xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just seeing reports on last nights thirty seconds to mars show. Apparently it went really well, though my friends band didn't get a soundcheck and loads of their equipment didn't work lmao. bless them. Excited for wednesday. Looks like show will end about 11...that leaves 45 minutes for us to get to the train station.

I'm going to need a map...


----------



## am64

is that a band ??? good name ! sky at night today was all about mars amazing xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> is that a band ??? good name ! sky at night today was all about mars amazing xx



yep thirty seconds to mars. brilliant group


----------



## Steff

Ive decided to stay in and play it safe so guess its match of the day and pretsels coming my way .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

it's just knock after f*****g knock at the moment isn't it???


----------



## Tezzz

Sam, 

I hope you feel better soon, I wish I could do something constructive to help.

Goodnight.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sam,
> 
> I hope you feel better soon, I wish I could do something constructive to help.
> 
> Goodnight.



i'm ok now i've vented. Big style venting has been had. huuuuuuuuuuuge venting. lol.


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please 

steff and sam i hope you are okay


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## twinnie

morning steff hope you have a good day today is this the day you meet your step child ?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning steff hope you have a good day today is this the day you meet your step child ?



It was supposed to be but it has been postponed until tuesday x


----------



## twinnie

well good luck for tuesday


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well good luck for tuesday



Ill need it the meet is 3.45 son gets outta school at 3.20 its a 45 min journey not exactly ideal arrnagements but i hold my tongue lol.


----------



## Steff

Think i will have a sneaky bacon sarny please barman with a glass of o.j


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Think i will have a sneaky bacon sarny please barman with a glass of o.j



sounds nice can i have one too just drop my wee girl off at a brownie thing


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sounds nice can i have one too just drop my wee girl off at a brownie thing



Coming up, i am so hungry this morning god knows why grr.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Coming up, i am so hungry this morning god knows why grr.



lol i am always hungry god knows were i get my willpower from my wee boy eating jelly beans the now and i am eyeing up the packet lol bad vickie {slaps hand}


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol i am always hungry god knows were i get my willpower from my wee boy eating jelly beans the now and i am eyeing up the packet lol bad vickie {slaps hand}



lmao my son had a packet of jelly babies yesterday and i lurrrvveee them but dont go near them these days


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> lmao my son had a packet of jelly babies yesterday and i lurrrvveee them but dont go near them these days


my wee boy has just asked me if i want a sweetie KIDS i told him no and to hide the packet heehee


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> my wee boy has just asked me if i want a sweetie KIDS i told him no and to hide the packet heehee



LOL gawd i know that one l, son is a terror for saying mum do you want bit Good job my will power is good at times .


----------



## twinnie

lol kids but partners can be just as bad the hubby  had a chocolate cake last night and offer me a bit after telling him no and that he should know better he offered again so i nearly threw it at him instead i politely told him that he could choke on it lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol kids but partners can be just as bad the hubby  had a chocolate cake last night and offer me a bit after telling him no and that he should know better he offered again so i nearly threw it at him instead i politely told him that he could choke on it lol



Hun mine is worth then my son lol, he is a right git he sits there and indulges on all the bad stuff lol. theres been a few times id of quite happily strangled him


----------



## Tezzz

I know the feeling too..

I rarely have anything sweet for pudding and last night I had to watch the other half scoff half a *huge* bar of chocolate and then light a fag up...

*Drools at the thought of having both again....*

Right, can I have a coffee please..? And a slice of that virtual chocolate cake with the butter icing on it?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I know the feeling too..
> 
> I rarely have anything sweet for pudding and last night I had to watch the other half scoff half a *huge* bar of chocolate and then light a fag up...
> 
> *Drools at the thought of having both again....*
> 
> Right, can I have a coffee please..? And a slice of that virtual chocolate cake with the butter icing on it?



What we should do one day is all arrange to tell our partners we want them to live a day in our shoes well accept from finger pricking and taaking insulin lol see how they like it x

Coming up Tez you will have to excuse me i have a cold again but i have washed my hands haha.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> What we should do one day is all arrange to tell our partners we want them to live a day in our shoes well accept from finger pricking and taaking insulin lol see how they like it x
> 
> Coming up Tez you will have to excuse me i have a cold again but i have washed my hands haha.



Good idea! Where shall I pin your medal?

I'd love the other half to test and eat the same things. No booze or smoking for a day. I'd love to see that happen...

Perhaps we could get more other halves to try living like we do. Just so they can have a better understanding of what changes we have made to our routines.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Good idea! Where shall I pin your medal?
> 
> I'd love the other half to test and eat the same things. No booze or smoking for a day. I'd love to see that happen...
> 
> Perhaps we could get more other halves to try living like we do. Just so they can have a better understanding of what changes we have made to our routines.



Pin it where you like , enough skin on most on of my body .

id be game to try it but i know HE would never agree.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Pin it where you like , enough skin on most on of my body .
> 
> id be game to try it but i know HE would never agree.



I like big women. Plenty to cuddle so don't knock it. 

Ask him. Gonna ask mine.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I like big women. Plenty to cuddle so don't knock it.
> 
> Ask him. Gonna ask mine.



lol.
I will once he gets outta bed, that will have to change im always up before 9 .so if he does agree he will be up then to.


----------



## Steff

Right im away major clean up today, we have the council here on wed and thurs knocking our living room wall in, need to tidy up abit.

Laters all x


----------



## LisaLQ

I'm back, got in last night.  Nearly missed the coach home, good job I didnt as it's snowed heavily through the night!

So I'll have a brandy please, seeing as it's snowy out!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hi everyone. not long been out of bed oops. Nevermind. Woke at 5.6 so YAY. Might go for a nice long walk later on if the weather holds out a bit


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> I'm back, got in last night.  Nearly missed the coach home, good job I didnt as it's snowed heavily through the night!
> 
> So I'll have a brandy please, seeing as it's snowy out!



have you been away Lisa?anywhere nice?


----------



## Steff

Quiet day here , just done housework, got tea on the go lamb for them, rice cakes and chicken salad for me lolol.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

been downloading apps onto my blackberry. Yay. Got ubertwitter working finally lol


----------



## Tezzz

Glad to hear it. Did any of my advice actually work?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Glad to hear it. Did any of my advice actually work?



it was because the pictures were saved on the memory card as opposed to my phone itself lol


----------



## Steff

LARGEST bottle of tia maria you can find please barman , still no sign of sons phone, im more angry at myself for ages i was saying no no no then i thought no give him abit of trust grrrrrrrr ,


----------



## Tezzz

Excellent news Sam.

Decisions Decisions... I need to sin...

So do I open some sweet popcorn, the packet of rich tea biscuits or the just devour the *Caramac* that's been sitting in the fridge for god knows how long...?


----------



## Tezzz

With or without ice Steff..? In a pint glass..?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> With or without ice Steff..? In a pint glass..?



ice lost if it please, inface scrap the glass hand me the bottle tez .


----------



## Tezzz

*Passes Steff a new bottle*

There you go Steff. 

I'm gonna have a large Baileys to go with the sin. Not sure which sin to have yet though.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> *Passes Steff a new bottle*
> 
> There you go Steff.
> 
> I'm gonna have a large Baileys to go with the sin. Not sure which sin to have yet though.




lol im now deciding what to ave with the chicken salad a bottle of bud or a can of vinto.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> lol im now deciding what to ave with the chicken salad a bottle of bud or a can of vinto.



The bud should almost be self cancelling I think. It's got carbs in it but the alcohol reduces your BG.

Back later gang. Got Cauldron to drive. (Cremate din dins)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just done half hour tae-bo, its knackered me out. THIS is the reason I need to do more excersise  I think as soon as I have some pennies I'll start swimming again. It's really good for you right? And its quite fun. Plus i love the smell of chlorine. I might invest a bit of my nanas money into a swimming cossy and a couple of weeks swimming sessions. I'm sure she'd like that 

tomorrow will be a long walk into town and back. I worked out that going into town via portswood and back the same way works out as roughly 4 miles. Do-able and fun (particularly if I go via a nice way like the avenue with my camera!)

I AM GOING TO DO THIS. It'll be nice to get in shape again.

Hey, maybe I'll invest in gym membership. I dunno. But I want to get fit again


----------



## Steff

Away to bed now peeps, back to early mornings tomorrow x

Night all


----------



## LisaLQ

Steff2010 said:


> have you been away Lisa?anywhere nice?



Newcastle - so no, not really 

I love it really, but I'm glad I moved away, it's too big for me.  But I do miss my family (and the shopping!).


----------



## twinnie

morning all very large coffee please


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Newcastle - so no, not really
> 
> I love it really, but I'm glad I moved away, it's too big for me.  But I do miss my family (and the shopping!).



OI lol watch it hehe x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## twinnie

morning steff are the kids back in school today down south?


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning steff are the kids back in school today down south?



I dunno lol im in north


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

Off to see the doctor soon about my depression...

A coffee with cream and sugar please.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Off to see the doctor soon about my depression...
> 
> A coffee with cream and sugar please.



Morning Tez hope it goes ok at the docs, x


----------



## am64

morning all snowing here !! large brandy to go with hot choco i got in the cafe next door x


----------



## Steff

lol your spoiling yourself am x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> lol your spoiling yourself am x



hahaahaaa what time you at docs steff ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahaahaaa what time you at docs steff ?



13.30 hun funnily enough so is o/h he gets results of his mot lol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> 13.30 hun funnily enough so is o/h he gets results of his mot lol



hahaa hope all goes well...please mention the falling over...im alot better with the vertigo


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahaa hope all goes well...please mention the falling over...im alot better with the vertigo



Glad to hear it , am do u know if the dsn can prescribe things or does she just suggest?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Glad to hear it , am do u know if the dsn can prescribe things or does she just suggest?



mine is able to prescribe some things but is she cant mine gets the gp there and then to sort it .


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> mine is able to prescribe some things but is she cant mine gets the gp there and then to sort it .



right well ill make sure today i come out of there being 100 per cent satisfied and nto jus nod my head .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

woke up on 14.3 FFS. I am SO HUNGRY! Waiting 1/2 hour then eating. It has put my whole freakin day out of synch


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OH MY GOD. I decide to wait 1/2 hour for breakfast before i check again and actually eat - normally this works and my highs are dropping.

IT HAS GONE UP TO 15.3. I AM NOT IMPRESSED 

I'll say sod it in a minute and have a small bowl of breakfast anyway.

STUPID EFFING DIABETES. THIS IS NOT HOW I WANT TO START MY DAY. I HATE YOU *I HATE YOU!*


----------



## rachelha

Hi Sam - did you just have a corrective dose before waiting to eat, or your dose for your breakfast as well?


----------



## Steff

Right all im away to see my DSN gotta leave early cause i need to go do abit of shopping beforehand 


laters xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Hi Sam - did you just have a corrective dose before waiting to eat, or your dose for your breakfast as well?



dosed for both


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

great, i was gunna take a CV up to a place today, But my relatively smart clothes are still WET and I am having a horrific hair day that not even tying it back will work  looks like that will have to wait til tomorrow  Hope the sign is still up by then 

Looks like it'll just be a trip to town to get my levemir. Might walk there and back the long way though. Just for a change


----------



## LisaLQ

Good luck at the vets Tez xx


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> dosed for both



That is a bit weird - hope the levemir sorts things out


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> That is a bit weird - hope the levemir sorts things out



bloody liver was probably kicking out glucose still. As I'm not hypoing in the night.

blummin well hope so too. Am off to pick the script up in a bit


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Good luck at the vets Tez xx



Got a 2 week sick note. Don't want it. Nearly tore it up and went to *W* but did the right thing and handed it in....

Right gonna have to do something every day. Anyone live near a Southern trains station and wanna meet up for a coffee in a public place just PM me?

Just got a list of the other half... 

Freezer defrosted. 

Next do the washing up....


----------



## Tezzz

Did you get the CGM Sam? 

Pint in the Red Lion this Wed?


----------



## Tezzz

Right I fancy getting a round in...

What you having girls...?

Something naughty...?


----------



## LisaLQ

Crikey, it's been a long while since anyone asked me that 

I'll have sex on the beach please.  And then a nice diet coke, cos I'm a bit thirsty!


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Crikey, it's been a long while since anyone asked me that
> 
> I'll have sex on the beach please.  And then a nice diet coke, cos I'm a bit thirsty!



*Thumbs though drinks dictionary*

_2 parts (4.0 cl) Vodka_
_1 parts (2.0 cl) Peach Schnapps_
_2 parts (4.0 cl) Orange juice_
_2 parts (4.0 cl) Cranberry juice_
*Passes drinks to Lisa*


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all. 

I've got the day off work today, so 4 day week for me


----------



## rachelha

ooh I fancy a pina colada

yummy


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> ooh I fancy a pina colada
> 
> yummy



Scrap that make it champagne.  A friend at work just told me she got engaged at the weekend.


----------



## SacredHeart

Sounds good to me!


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Sounds good to me!



What have you been doing with your day off Becky?


----------



## Tezzz

*Opens a bottle of bubbly*

Here you go ladies...


----------



## am64

hi all im in for a quickie cos its so cold down here i'll have to pick up son soon ...stoped snowing tho ....not good with cocktails so just give me a bit of everthing Tez xxx


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> *Opens a bottle of bubbly*
> 
> Here you go ladies...



ooh the bubbles are going up my nose !

Right off to the clinic for my dreaded appointment, can't believe I am dreading them already.  I have another 29 weeks of at least fortnightly appointments.


----------



## LisaLQ

Why thank you! *hiccup*


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> What have you been doing with your day off Becky?



Nothing exciting, really. Slept in late, doing some laundry, making some bread. Doing some more website stuff, and plan on making some biscuits later


----------



## am64

becks hiiii!! i pm you
good luck rachel
hows the testing going lisa
Tez ...i'll have another one of those since your setting up residenty in here x


----------



## SacredHeart

Mmmm.....champagne. Anyone able to make a mudslide?


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Mmmm.....champagne. Anyone able to make a mudslide?



 is that a cocktail ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*headdesk* I AM SO CONFUSED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz

I'm not setting up residency in here if I can help it. The odd quickie or two perhaps. OH has given me a list of things to do as I am off *W*.

*Pours another round of drinks...*

*Gets cocktail book out again...

Malibu, Kahl?a, Irish cream, and cream

Makes a mudslide for Becky.*

There you go Becky. Don't forget to bolus for the cream...


----------



## Tezzz

Whassup Sam?

You about lunchtime on Wed? Pintage in the Red Lion?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Whassup Sam?
> 
> You about lunchtime on Wed? Pintage in the Red Lion?



aw tez, i'm in bournemouth all day wednesday for the gig of my lifetime  30stm and lostalone for freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *boogies*

I am however, about after then 

I'm just confused over this levemir buisness. It's making my head hurt alot


----------



## SacredHeart

brightontez said:


> I'm not setting up residency in here if I can help it. The odd quickie or two perhaps. OH has given me a list of things to do as I am off *W*.
> 
> *Pours another round of drinks...*
> 
> *Gets cocktail book out again...
> 
> Malibu, Kahl?a, Irish cream, and cream
> 
> Makes a mudslide for Becky.*
> 
> There you go Becky. Don't forget to bolus for the cream...



Cheers sir! 

I'm sensing a cocktail night coming my way soon


----------



## Tezzz

Have you phoned the DSN for advice Sam?

OK about the pint. I'll be able to come down again any other day after Wednesday.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Have you phoned the DSN for advice Sam?
> 
> OK about the pint. I'll be able to come down again any other day after Wednesday.



I have, she said to take 16u straight off tonight. But won't that be too much with lantus still in my system?? I don't want to have crazy hypos


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> I have, she said to take 16u straight off tonight. But won't that be too much with lantus still in my system?? I don't want to have crazy hypos



What about you try a few units less and do a basal test?

I don't know how tight you want your control to be, if you run a bit high at least you've got the Novorapid to correct with and you know how much Novorapid to use to bring you to where you want to be.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> What about you try a few units less and do a basal test?
> 
> I don't know how tight you want your control to be, if you run a bit high at least you've got the Novorapid to correct with and you know how much Novorapid to use to bring you to where you want to be.



That's true. I think I will go on her advice and have 16u tonight...and monitor very very carefully. Have hypo food there in one hand and novorapid in the other 

This is quite scary. The last time I changed insulins I was 12...and my mum dealt with it all


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> That's true. I think I will go on her advice and have 16u tonight...and monitor very very carefully. Have hypo food there in one hand and novorapid in the other
> 
> This is quite scary. The last time I changed insulins I was 12...and my mum dealt with it all



Are you going to test at 3am to be on the safe side?

Gonna be busy fixing another pooter for an hour.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Are you going to test at 3am to be on the safe side?
> 
> Gonna be busy fixing another pooter for an hour.



Think that sounds like a good plan  I'll do a basal test in a couple of days as well I think


----------



## twinnie

steff tried to send pm to you it wouldnt let me i failed gcse geography lol


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> steff tried to send pm to you it wouldnt let me i failed gcse geography lol



twinnie i was wondering where she was aswell ..i no she seeing DSN today steffy are you ok ? tez have you heard from her ??


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> twinnie i was wondering where she was aswell ..i no she seeing DSN today steffy are you ok ? tez have you heard from her ??



i was on line early this morning but lappy went off charge so i didnt have the chance to answer her back log on there and had a pm from her tried to answer her and it wouldnt let me hope you are okay steff


----------



## LisaLQ

am64 said:


> becks hiiii!! i pm you
> good luck rachel
> hows the testing going lisa
> Tez ...i'll have another one of those since your setting up residenty in here x



Not bad - since starting my highest post-food reading was 9.6 (Special K - grr), and it's now in the 6s and 7s (changed to porridge for brekkie, less pasta at teatime etc).  I had a humungus sweet potato with chilli last night, and bg was 7.4, and although that was higher than usual, I was well chuffed cos I was stuffed


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

pie and chips for dins. It's smelling good. Being good and having brocoli


----------



## HelenP

twinnie said:


> steff tried to send pm to you it wouldnt let me



Me too :-(

xx


----------



## Tezzz

I had a PM from Steff earlier. 

Steff, I can't reply to your PM.


----------



## Tezzz

I've got to go out and deliver the computer I fixed.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evenign all, 

Steff hope yous okay, you're worrying a lot of people, hope your back with us soon.

Sam hope the switch over goes smoothly.

So whats going down? I'm not watching any olympics, because I'll just stay up till the wee hours and be a zombie all day!

Fancy a drink but am trying to be good so a virtual pint please


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I have just injected 16u of levemir, and hurt myself in the process. Ha. It's a strange feeling not having my autopen at hand...


----------



## rossi_mac

so is that the same amount of gear you would have injected with lantus(?)


----------



## am64

hi folks well thats the last of the birthday celebrations... in laws came round with champagne and we had kebabs with HOT chilly sauce xx yum back on the straight and narrow now xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Champers with kebab! Now that is stylish, very jealous sitting here


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Champers with kebab! Now that is stylish, very jealous sitting here



only the best !!! heheheheee


----------



## rossi_mac

never even considered it, but hell I will now


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> never even considered it, but hell I will now



they are fab kebabs ...shish kebab which is the lean lamb with a VAST amount of fresh salad, chillis and chilli sauce ....we only have them on a birthady or something as mum 81yr old MIL loves them !!
but i did have a tiny piece of baclavier ????spelling ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> so is that the same amount of gear you would have injected with lantus(?)



yep, trial and error according to nursey *sigh* she said inject 16u. If it all goes wrong, I'm blaming her :|


----------



## am64

good luck sam must be a nightmare having to work it all out xxx


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please 
sam how did you get on ?


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

Off to get on the train to arbeit in ten minutes. Levemir changes seem to be having some effects. Listening to Roxanne by The Police...Now all I require are several students and large amounts of beer to make this bearable...

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Just off to have a coffee in Mc you know where. Got a whole stash of free coffee vouchers. Might as well use them up...

Might take the new toy and use their free wi-fi....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

done me freakin shoulder in...pulled a muscle or somethin. Urgh. lol


----------



## Freddie99

Got my dates for a the CGM and I've just conned a pen that does half units out of my team. Wonderful. My old nurse no longer deals with me it seems, not a bad thing at all, I've now got a type one nurse who pumps. Excellent.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Tom Hreben said:


> Got my dates for a the CGM and I've just conned a pen that does half units out of my team. Wonderful. My old nurse no longer deals with me it seems, not a bad thing at all, I've now got a type one nurse who pumps. Excellent.



tom are you getting a CGM with your pump?


----------



## SacredHeart

CGM!? Jealous! (but great news, Tom!   )


----------



## LisaLQ

How do folks, how's everyone this fine morn..oh it's afternoon.  

Made myself a chicken curry last night, must make mental note not to use brown rice again, bg was 9.1 and I've felt rough ever since (although that might just be growing annoyance at my sister texting me about her new rabbit all bloomin' morning!).


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Off to town to pick up the rest of my drug stash lol. It's still raining though  gunna swing into the library and print of a CV and hand it into hotel chocolat, I hope they don't mind me going in there toally soggy...

I'm goingto ask the pharmacy guys nicely if i can put a script in for just 2 weeks this time round, and I'll put a note on the bottom for the doctor too - change to levemir means greater testing so NEED MORE STRIPS lol.


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> CGM!? Jealous! (but great news, Tom!   )



Yeah, a helpful bit of kit. It also gives me an excuse to miss a few lectures too!



salmonpuff said:


> tom are you getting a CGM with your pump?



No I'm not, this is just a bog standard hospital one for a few days. I get it over the weekend (better behave and not drink!) and into the week sometime in February. It should help to make things easier when I go onto my pump. My new nurse is sorting things out for me which is really nice.


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> How do folks, how's everyone this fine morn..oh it's afternoon.
> 
> Made myself a chicken curry last night, must make mental note not to use brown rice again, bg was 9.1 and I've felt rough ever since (although that might just be growing annoyance at my sister texting me about her new rabbit all bloomin' morning!).



How much rice did you have Lisa? I have found 30g of cooked brown rice doesn't send my numbers shooting up too high or the Metformin getting it's revenge...


----------



## rachelha

Hello all - I am so sleepy this afternoon can I have a double espresso please.  The really strong sort that makes your lips tingle.


----------



## Tezzz

*Passes Rachel a double espresso*

Do you want a virtual biccie with it...?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

got me a really strong coffee right here. After the fail that was town, i am seething. Not only that i was going to print my CV out at the library but their computers wouldn't let me open the damn files!!!!

*RAGE*

So no CV printed. And no CV taken to hotel chocolat. THIS IS WHY I NEED A PRINTER BUT I DONT HAVE ONE AND I CANT AFFORD ONE


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> got me a really strong coffee right here. After the fail that was town, i am seething. Not only that i was going to print my CV out at the library but their computers wouldn't let me open the damn files!!!!
> 
> *RAGE*
> 
> So no CV printed. And no CV taken to hotel chocolat. THIS IS WHY I NEED A PRINTER BUT I DONT HAVE ONE AND I CANT AFFORD ONE



Sam - do you want to email it to me and I could print some off at my work and post them to you?


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> *Passes Rachel a double espresso*
> 
> Do you want a virtual biccie with it...?



Oh yes please - one of those posh almond ones.  I have been so forgetful today it is silly.  I put the museli in the fridge this morning too - doh!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Sam - do you want to email it to me and I could print some off at my work and post them to you?



do you get it free? dyu want some pennies for it?


----------



## rachelha

I can print some off for free.  I am normally the last one here, so no-one knows what I am printing and they dont monitor the amount we print.  I'll PM you my email address


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> I can print some off for free.  I am normally the last one here, so no-one knows what I am printing and they dont monitor the amount we print.  I'll PM you my email address



thank you sweetie  *massive hugs* you have actually just made my day!!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Sam, send me the file tonight, I can bung some in when I send you that bit of Balance as well


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Sam, send me the file tonight, I can bung some in when I send you that bit of Balance as well



 you're awesome


----------



## LisaLQ

brightontez said:


> How much rice did you have Lisa? I have found 30g of cooked brown rice doesn't send my numbers shooting up too high or the Metformin getting it's revenge...



I dont know how much it weighed (I usually weigh it but didnt last night - just did it by eye), but it was a small amount.  I think where I went wrong was having sweet potato in the curry too, but when my sister cooked it for me at the weekend, my bg didnt go that high (went to 8ish) so I thought I could get away with two types of carb, clearly not.  I didnt snack or anything, so it cant be that.  Maybe my bg didnt get as high at the weekend because I was poorly, or maybe something to do with the antibiotics.  Just can feel the diet getting stricter and stricter, it's a bad day when you have to cut back on the healthy things too LOL!  Imagine what cake would do to me now!


----------



## LisaLQ

Ps.  Can you make me a octuple vodka please, just to calm me down a little.  Or a tranquiliser dart will do.


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> Ps.  Can you make me a octuple vodka please, just to calm me down a little.  Or a tranquiliser dart will do.



just have the bottle lisa xxxx what size dart is required !


----------



## LisaLQ

For me or for him?


----------



## am64

after reading the x-pert thread i need a large drink now !!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

make that a large one for me too please...


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> I dont know how much it weighed (I usually weigh it but didnt last night - just did it by eye), but it was a small amount.  I think where I went wrong was having sweet potato in the curry too, but when my sister cooked it for me at the weekend, my bg didnt go that high (went to 8ish) so I thought I could get away with two types of carb, clearly not.  I didnt snack or anything, so it cant be that.  Maybe my bg didnt get as high at the weekend because I was poorly, or maybe something to do with the antibiotics.  Just can feel the diet getting stricter and stricter, it's a bad day when you have to cut back on the healthy things too LOL!  Imagine what cake would do to me now!



I see. Oh, these dammed carbs. They get on my tits too. I love rice and pasta and have to ration myself. Or go for a long walk afterwards.

Gonna send you a PM.


----------



## am64

off to get daughter from college catch you later sardines for T !!! FISHY


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Why do things go from bad to sodding worse eh????

Have some frikken *TACT*

what a lovely way for me to end my afternoon


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> Why do things go from bad to sodding worse eh????
> 
> Have some frikken *TACT*
> 
> what a lovely way for me to end my afternoon



Err have I upset you Sam...?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Err have I upset you Sam...?



lol, not you haha.

Someone else *shifty eyes* can't talk about it on here publically...

edit PMd you tez


----------



## Tezzz

Phew. You got me worried for a mo Sam...

Right. Got to post a letter in the post office as I want the certificate of posting. Hope the queue is not too long...

Laters...


----------



## twinnie

hi all large coffee please


----------



## rachelha

Ar$e  - just spent over an hour working on the wrong version of a ****** spreadsheet.  Looks as though a non-virtual coffee was really needed.


----------



## LisaLQ

Sorry - I hope it wasn't me whinging about my 9.1 when it's not really that big a deal, that upset you. 

I should have had more tact, sorry.  Ps.  Will get back to you in a bit Tez - thanks!


----------



## LisaLQ

Passes round coffees 

Just made a bit of a slip when talking to hubby about blood glucose test results.  Instead of saying "...whereas in non-diabetics it will be below...blah blah" I said "...whereas in humans..." 

Hubby now thinks I'm some sort of bodysnatcher.  Who'd snatch this body though?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

LisaLQ said:


> Sorry - I hope it wasn't me whinging about my 9.1 when it's not really that big a deal, that upset you.
> 
> I should have had more tact, sorry.  Ps.  Will get back to you in a bit Tez - thanks!



no no, not anyone on here at all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

just want to clarify its not anyone on here who upset me earlier. No one at all. Lisa, didn't mean you at all hun so don't worry 

I just recieved an email earlier on that made me quite upset. And a reply from my reply which made me even more upset.

I'd explain on here but well, I don't think I can. If anyone wants to know then pm me and i'll tell you


----------



## Steff

Am if your around 2night everything went well meeting the step son, abit quiet at times you know the awkward silences but all in all a reet good night hun ok x x


----------



## rossi_mac

Thats great Steff, great for all I would assume 

I'm happy glass of wine in hand 

Peace out all


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Am if your around 2night everything went well meeting the step son, abit quiet at times you know the awkward silences but all in all a reet good night hun ok x x



good to here it steff ...keep on the positives


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Thats great Steff, great for all I would assume
> 
> I'm happy glass of wine in hand
> 
> Peace out all



chill rossi xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

The sooner today ends the better. everything that can go wrong has gone wrong. The world will seem like a brighter place tomorrow...if the rain stops lol

Roll on tomorrow. Doing myself up (rock n roll stylee, the way it should be done) and rocking out to two of the greatest bands on the planet. And it shall be ace.

I have had to take cocodomol for the shoulder pains. But its worked thankfully. And I am currently writing a review of the UltraSmart on my blog. Cool beans.


----------



## LisaLQ

Phew - sorry I've not replied to pms yet guys, I'll get back to you I promise, just wanted to say same curry swapped rice for broccoli - 6.4!

Huzzah!


----------



## am64

LisaLQ said:


> Phew - sorry I've not replied to pms yet guys, I'll get back to you I promise, just wanted to say same curry swapped rice for broccoli - 6.4!
> 
> Huzzah!



well done lisa xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Glass of hot milk please barman.

That's good news Lisa. I wouldn't mind being 6.4 after a curry. You made me jealous.

We had curry tonight. We pushed the boat out and had far more than usual. We wanted a treat so we had it. I tested every 30 minutes and I'll post the results tomorrow. 

Off to bed now. Up early in the morning.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

won't be far off bed myself, that or killing zombies pre bed. Busy, busy day tomorrow - am really excited about it. I just need to vent my frustration on CGI zombies. Gore etc. 

Can't wait til tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Skinny jeans, beaten up converse (if its not raining), lostalone tee with a chequered shirt, hair straight. OH I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinnie

large hot choccy please its snowing here  still not getting much sleep


----------



## rossi_mac

morning, gonna work hard today

Anyone prefer organic milk over normal Just finished a bottle of orgasmic (in tea) and next is back to semi skimmed normal.

Hope all well, and no grief today

Still snowing Vickie, not sleeping? The answer.. Get out there and make a snowperson!! Hope you get some shut eye soon.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Coffee please barman. And a biscuit please.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

tonighttonighttonighttonight *bounces* 

waking bg 11.5 COME ON LEVEMIR! Day 2 on it and getting up at a decent time means higher bgs? Hmmmmm. Must have a word with nursey at the end of the week...

but anyway

tonighttonighttonighttonight


----------



## Tezzz

Hi Sam,

Just going to get the train to Portchester via a pint in the Red Lion... in Southampton...


Have fun at your gig. Right must scoot.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Just going to get the train to Portchester via a pint in the Red Lion... in Southampton...
> 
> 
> Have fun at your gig. Right must scoot.



I will raise an overpriced pint in bournemouth tonight in your honours


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bye everyone


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> bye everyone



Com'on Sam don't go  Take time out if you want. sorry if I have had a hand in this, I was never intending on offending you or anyone at all.

Take care of yourself, and come back soon.

Rossi


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Com'on Sam don't go  Take time out if you want. sorry if I have had a hand in this, I was never intending on offending you or anyone at all.
> 
> Take care of yourself, and come back soon.
> 
> Rossi



getting ready for gig rossi lol

i think i need some time out, not because i'm offended by anyone but because well...just because. dyu know what i mean? recently things have not been brill for me and i'm stressing like a stressed out person who is prone to tears at the stupidest little thing...is wierd


----------



## rossi_mac

salmonpuff said:


> getting ready for gig rossi lol
> 
> i think i need some time out, not because i'm offended by anyone but because well...just because. dyu know what i mean?



Hmm I think so? Not sure, either way have a cracking gig.

Take care

Rossi 

PS Don't take too long out


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm I think so? Not sure, either way have a cracking gig.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Rossi
> 
> PS Don't take too long out



wont be able to keep myself away for long lol. But its no secret how stressed things are for me atm - losing my job for beind d, rubbish levels etc etc. Things are really getting to me at the moment and the smallest things make me cry. So maybe some time away from somewhere where the smallest things can be misconstrued...

I'm sure you understand.

Won't be for long. Can't keep myself away for long. Ha.

jared leto here i come

mmmmmmm


----------



## rachelha

Sam - did you send your cv to me to print off as I have not received it yet?


Rx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Sam - did you send your cv to me to print off as I have not received it yet?
> 
> 
> Rx



yep, sent it from my talkingbloodglucose email

is it in your spam?


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> yep, sent it from my talkingbloodglucose email
> 
> is it in your spam?



Just checked the spam and there is nothing there either - when did you send it, was it yesterday?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Just checked the spam and there is nothing there either - when did you send it, was it yesterday?



yeah I sent it yesterday...hang on, let me go send again 

its stuck in my outbox and not moving...i cant even open it. Hang on ill send from my other account


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> yeah I sent it yesterday...hang on, let me go send again



I have just pmed you my work email - maybe try that one too


----------



## rachelha

Got it - 10 copies & cover letter in the post to you first class.  Look out for an envelope from the Royal Botanic Garden Edinburgh


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Got it - 10 copies & cover letter in the post to you first class.  Look out for an envelope from the Royal Botanic Garden Edinburgh



Thank you sweetie  pints are on me should our paths ever cross. 

Right, I have to rock n roll myself up.

See you guys either later on or in a couple of days


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> Thank you sweetie  pints are on me should our paths ever cross.
> 
> Right, I have to rock n roll myself up.
> 
> See you guys either later on or in a couple of days




enjoy the gig!


----------



## rachelha

Think I am in need of a box of red wine, and a choc. cake.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Thank you sweetie  pints are on me should our paths ever cross.
> 
> Right, I have to rock n roll myself up.
> 
> See you guys either later on or in a couple of days



have a great time sam xxx
rachel wanna share that box or shall i get my own .... I hate arguing !!!


----------



## rachelha

so do I.  I do anything to avoid it in real life - I am a bit of a wuss.
I think I can spare you a glass or two.  Want some cake as well? - it has lots of icing and flakes on the top.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> so do I.  I do anything to avoid it in real life - I am a bit of a wuss.
> I think I can spare you a glass or two.  Want some cake as well? - it has lots of icing and flakes on the top.



im a big wuss !! ummm cake good job its virtual !! xx you ok


----------



## SacredHeart

Any going spare?


----------



## rachelha

I think there is a glass still in there if you give the bag a good squeeze.  Only crumbs of cake though - will have to get another one!


----------



## rossi_mac

Does this pub do cake too?? Excellent!

How about a chilean red too?


----------



## rachelha

There is a pub near me which does normal booze, cake, afternoon teas and cocktails made in teapots, drunk from teacups.  It is a bit like the madhatters tea party (they even have a box of hats for dressing up in if you book lots of people in)  - I was imagining it a bit like that.

Will a nice Malbec suit you?


----------



## rossi_mac

rachelha said:


> There is a pub near me which does normal booze, cake, afternoon teas and cocktails made in teapots, drunk from teacups.  It is a bit like the madhatters tea party (they even have a box of hats for dressing up in if you book lots of people in)  - I was imagining it a bit like that.
> 
> Will a nice Malbec suit you?



Why aren't you there now? Or maybe you are and on a laptop and wifi!! I'd be tempted to move in!!

Sounds good what year? (like I'd know what a good year was!)


----------



## rachelha

Having to avoid it at the mo - cocktails and cake not good in reality for me just now :-(

I have no idea what would be a good year.  How about starting with a glass of 2000 and working are way forward?


----------



## SacredHeart

Virtual cocktails are totally the way to go. What's your fancy?

Ergh, I'm really tired now. Only the thought of free lasagne later is keeping me going


----------



## rossi_mac

lasagne is made for red wine!!

starting at y2k sounds good to me

but talking cocktails, I always like a rum based one, not sure if it is but Tom & Jerry is a favourite of mine! Not had it all that often, got a raw egg in it and lots of booze


----------



## SacredHeart

Shame I don't drink the red stuff then, really!


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm sure you could find a good cocktail to accompany it!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh I have no doubt, but since I'm still at work at the time, I don't think they'd look too kindly on it!


----------



## rossi_mac

When I used to help out at Scout camps we would have "leaders coke" whatever it was it was just in a mug and drink it like tea, they'd be none the wiser!


----------



## rachelha

You could get away with the cocktails in teacups.  Especially if it was long island iced tea or similar


----------



## SacredHeart

We do that sometimes when I'm stewarding a show, and the amdram is REALLY bad. Take on of the cans of soft we sell on the bar, drink a whole gulp and fill up the difference with spirits.....aw shucks, I shouldn't give away the trade secrets!


----------



## am64

hi folks sorry i ran off with the box of wine heeeheee all chilled now xx lovely hubby getting in chicken curry makings so i can still sort of do the wrap thing i'll just make chapatis done little again today vertigo been getting the better of me


----------



## rossi_mac

no need to run off with it AM there's boxes round the corner!! This gaff is well stocked! Shame the V is causing you a prob, not good did you get any advice/pills from quack?


----------



## rachelha

Also sorry to hear the vertigo is still bad - were the Docs any use?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yuck, sorry it's still causing you grief, Am xx


----------



## Steff

Hi all i wont ask how everyone is as i have came on 2night and seen some heavy threads 
NIce to be back xx


----------



## rachelha

Hi Steff - how did it go with the Step son?  Sorry if you have already answered that one, and I missed it


----------



## rossi_mac

Yo Steff, if it wasn't heavy enough here, I've had some bloke drilling a chase in the staircore I back on to for the last hour, my ears are a ringinginging!


----------



## rachelha

My boss has been off on one today too, and she was spreading confidential information about other people about.  It makes me wonder what she says about me, she was told the info by the head of HR too - not on at all.


----------



## Steff

Hoya rachel it went smooth thanks , everyone was really chatty and it seemed to fly 




Rossi goodness me your poor ears hun xx

i have them in 2morrow knocking down my wall to extend so i aint looking 4ward to that mess x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Hoya rachel it went smooth thanks , everyone was really chatty and it seemed to fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rossi goodness me your poor ears hun xx
> 
> i have them in 2morrow knocking down my wall to extend so i aint looking 4ward to that mess x



That's really good.

You are getting an extention built, cool.  How long will it take for all the work to be done, I guess you are going to be in chaos for a while


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> That's really good.
> 
> You are getting an extention built, cool.  How long will it take for all the work to be done, I guess you are going to be in chaos for a while



The guy said they will be 4 working on it so should be next tuesday, oh i cant wait lol


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> The guy said they will be 4 working on it so should be next tuesday, oh i cant wait lol



that is really quick - what are you getting done?  I would love some more space.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> that is really quick - what are you getting done?  I would love some more space.



I just hope one of them is fit so it makes me having to listening to drilling and hammering more bearable lol, we are getting the kitchen widended and the stairs are being knocked  down and made into a spiral staircase if u  get me lol.


----------



## LisaLQ

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds good what year? (like I'd know what a good year was!)



Tyre, innit.

Did someone mention cake?


----------



## falcon123

rachelha said:


> My boss has been off on one today too, and she was spreading confidential information about other people about.  It makes me wonder what she says about me, she was told the info by the head of HR too - not on at all.




Sadly many people in senior positions are not fit to be in them! When I left one company where I had ended up in a dead end job my ex-manager bad mouthed me badly in a pub. Unbeknown to him a friend of mine was in the pub!


Barman a pint of Adnams and a double malt - it has been a l_o__n___g day!


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please  hows everyone doing?


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh man, that lasagne was far too good


----------



## Steff

Evenin all i have just totally fallen in love with fajnitas i was totally taken aback at how delicious they where hehe x x


----------



## LisaLQ

I wish I could move my head (dont know what happened but I've hurt my neck).  Hubby keeps saying "look at this" making me turn round.  Taking the Mick (he's called Mick so I suppose he has to).

_*passes coffees and cocktails round whilst walking like a Cyberman*_


----------



## Steff

Hi all hope everyones well xx


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Did someone mention cake?



Where? Lemme have some...



Steff2010 said:


> Evenin all i have just totally fallen in love with fajnitas i was totally taken aback at how delicious they where hehe x x



Oh bum, I forgot to get them in the shopping. Will have to do them tomorrow.


----------



## twinnie

another coffee please i live on cafferine lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> another coffee please i live on cafferine lol



Hey vivkie i got your post the other day when you said u failed at geography lol me to x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Hey vivkie i got your post the other day when you said u failed at geography lol me to x



i passed the rest of them lol


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Evenin all i have just totally fallen in love with fajnitas i was totally taken aback at how delicious they where hehe x x



steff i loved it tonight as well which really shocked me as last time we had them i didnt enjoy them i think it was because i got the spicy ones last time 
we will be having them again


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> steff i loved it tonight as well which really shocked me as last time we had them i didnt enjoy them i think it was because i got the spicy ones last time
> we will be having them again



my son actually asked for them again, and he is never that daring lol.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> my son actually asked for them again, and he is never that daring lol.



my daughter asked what was on menu next wednesday on the website lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> my daughter asked what was on menu next wednesday on the website lol



pmsl i dont think they is anything , i know we where going to do some low carb menus, i think i said egg salad.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> pmsl i dont think they is anything , i know we where going to do some low carb menus, i think i said egg salad.



sounds nice she eaten all four of the meals so fingers crossed i can get her to eat salad


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> sounds nice she eaten all four of the meals so fingers crossed i can get her to eat salad



Thats brill Vickie my lad had the pizza and this fajitas and both times he wanted more lol.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Thats brill Vickie my lad had the pizza and this fajitas and both times he wanted more lol.[/QUO
> 
> my wee boy would havie pizza every night if i let him lol
> while i am here can i have a large cold diet coke please


----------



## Steff

Well place is all sorted for tomorrow , im currently squeezed into the corner of the living room lol.Oh they said to me well the boss guy did i wil need to keep put of the living room and kitchen for the first 2 hours, happy days ill escape to the bedroom with laptop lol.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope evertone is tip tip, Had to be up st 6 to do all the final clearing away, buulders are in at 7 gr.XX


----------



## twinnie

morning large coffee please 
steff hope the building work goes okay


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Been wide awake since 6am.... Oh well....

Coffee please.


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning large coffee please
> steff hope the building work goes okay



Morning Vickie thx hun and good morning , there late hmmm good start lol.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Been wide awake since 6am.... Oh well....
> 
> Coffee please.



Good mornng Tez coffee and a smile coming up hunxxx


----------



## twinnie

large vodka arrrrrhhhhh sink was blocked up so phoned the plumber {i live in flats and the plumbling rubbish} so he turned up and fix the problem but my kitchen and bathroom {which i have just cleaned}are a mess again water everywere i pointed it out and just said sorry hen arrhhh


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> large vodka arrrrrhhhhh sink was blocked up so phoned the plumber {i live in flats and the plumbling rubbish} so he turned up and fix the problem but my kitchen and bathroom {which i have just cleaned}are a mess again water everywere i pointed it out and just said sorry hen arrhhh



goodness early drink for you hehe, ill join in im now past bored been sat in here since 8.00 the bedroom is soo boring lol xx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> goodness early drink for you hehe, ill join in im now past bored been sat in here since 8.00 the bedroom is soo boring lol xx



well that it all cleaned up again the local council are putting in new heating here soon so i will be doing the same as u hiding from them all lol i hope there send out some eye candy hee hee {dont tell the hubby}


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> well that it all cleaned up again the local council are putting in new heating here soon so i will be doing the same as u hiding from them all lol i hope there send out some eye candy hee hee {dont tell the hubby}



ive got 4 here the oldest cant be 30 pmsl. shame the other half due in from work at 12 i might of been able to work my magic


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> ive got 4 here the oldest cant be 30 pmsl. shame the other half due in from work at 12 i might of been able to work my magic



were is it you live again i sure i could get down in a couple of hours heehee grab myself a toyboy lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> were is it you live again i sure i could get down in a couple of hours heehee grab myself a toyboy lol



Just outside Newcastle hun , make sure you bring a bag cause if it works we can get outta here pmsl


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Just outside Newcastle hun , make sure you bring a bag cause if it works we can get outta here pmsl



pmsl bags packed already heehee


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> pmsl bags packed already heehee



Im praying there go for a break soon they surely must smoke or drink and need a cuppa lol, the door to the toilet is blocked and im bursting lol, oh well this paper cup looks appealing


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Im praying there go for a break soon they surely must smoke or drink and need a cuppa lol, the door to the toilet is blocked and im bursting lol, oh well this paper cup looks appealing



there nothing worse than needing the loo 
got to go need to go shopping need more senso coffee pods been back soon


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> there nothing worse than needing the loo
> got to go need to go shopping need more senso coffee pods been back soon



Ok hun catch you later x


----------



## Steff

Good they did go for a brekkie break got my chance to get into the kitchen to get a drink and a peice of soreen lol.


----------



## rachelha

argh!!!  so tired this morning.  Completely emotionally and physically exhausted.  I hauled myself into work for 9:50 to find out I had forgotten about a 9:30 seminar I was meant to be in - oops.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> argh!!!  so tired this morning.  Completely emotionally and physically exhausted.  I hauled myself into work for 9:50 to find out I had forgotten about a 9:30 seminar I was meant to be in - oops.



Come sit and relax with me rach i have been counting the cracks in the bedroom wall all morning lol.


----------



## rachelha

have the builders started knocking walls down yet?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> have the builders started knocking walls down yet?



yeah hun they started at 8 , there off to macdonalds now for there brekkies .


----------



## rossi_mac

Quite tired today too, stayed up to watch the curling on the red button! Why?? So I'd better switch the tinterweb off and crack on, hope you all have a good to average day! Cheers Rossi


----------



## rachelha

Oh dear, just started crying at my boss - being sent home.  

Is there any eye-candy amongst the builders Steff?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Oh dear, just started crying at my boss - being sent home.
> 
> Is there any eye-candy amongst the builders Steff?



ohh well theres 4 to pick from hunall under 30 i reckon , but im not seeing alot of them being tucked away in my room ,maybe i could invite them in pmsl.


----------



## am64

hey all BECKY i pm you


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks hon - just read and replied. Ahhh, really need to have a huge clear out of my inbox!


----------



## SacredHeart

Argh! just splilt barbeque sauce down my only decent pair of jeans!


----------



## Steff

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachelha

back home now, still absolutely done in, really need to find a way to stop worrying about everything, or I am going to crack up  completely


----------



## Steff

Hi all afternoon well after 6 hrs in the bedroom i was finally allowed out just in time to get son, place is nice and peaceful  now phew 

Rach hun xxhugsxx 

piccy to cheer you up.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Hi all afternoon well after 6 hrs in the bedroom i was finally allowed out just in time to get son, place is nice and peaceful  now phew
> 
> Rach hun xxhugsxx
> 
> piccy to cheer you up.



Thanks Steff.  I have my 2 mogs climbing all over me at the moment trying to persuade me to get up and feed them.


----------



## Tezzz

I haven't intended to ignore you all today. Been playing building computers. And installing the windows. 

Does anybody want to buy some rain..?

Plenty here. Cats and dogs. 

Right got to go and post a DVD back at the post office.

And get dinner. My turn to set the smoke alarm off...


----------



## am64

quiet tonight is everyone in the cafe???


----------



## rossi_mac

I believe the cafe has a no booze policy and my shoes are muddy so I'm stuck here! Evening


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> I believe the cafe has a no booze policy and my shoes are muddy so I'm stuck here! Evening



hahaa evening rossi hows it going tonight ?


----------



## rossi_mac

not bad ready for the weekend but gotta get through fryday first! then gonna plant 80 hedging trees wahey!! You got big plans??


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> not bad ready for the weekend but gotta get through fryday first! then gonna plant 80 hedging trees wahey!! You got big plans??



hubby got a gig on sunday so im on roadie /driving duties !


----------



## Steff

good greif had no internet since 9.10 grr all ok??


----------



## SacredHeart

All ok, I think Steff. Problem on the line with your internet?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> All ok, I think Steff. Problem on the line with your internet?



Yeah first gal i spoke to said right do this do that could not sort it so she said i will book you a technician i said ok, i rang bk 45 mins later spoke to a guy he ran a few tests and said you should be back online and i was , so your guess as good as mine as to what was wrong lol xxx 

you ok?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep, all ok here 

Tired as anything though. Glad tomorrow's Friday!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yep, all ok here
> 
> Tired as anything though. Glad tomorrow's Friday!



Lovin the new avatar hun, are you in touch with sam off here if you are can you say hi from me pleaseee? im not to sure if she is back on here anytime soon xxx  ty


----------



## SacredHeart

thanks. I thought it was a bit 'scary fat face', but I've been told otherwise.

Will pass that on to Sam


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> thanks. I thought it was a bit 'scary fat face', but I've been told otherwise.
> 
> Will pass that on to Sam



Not at all hun it is lovely 

thx for that , im off to watch abit of tele then head to bed 

nights becky , xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Sam says hi back 

Night hon, sleep well xx


----------



## Steff

Good morning everyone hope all well x


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning all, 

Woke at five three so happier today, and more awake!
Gonna work hard today so see you all this afternoon, probably not I'm rubbish at working hard

Steff hope you're not a prisoner in your own home today!
Becky I like the Diet Coke I guess your thinking down the DiDkA line!

Toodle

Rossi


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Woke at five three so happier today, and more awake!
> Gonna work hard today so see you all this afternoon, probably not I'm rubbish at working hard
> 
> Steff hope you're not a prisoner in your own home today!
> Becky I like the Diet Coke I guess your thinking down the DiDkA line!
> 
> Toodle
> 
> Rossi



lol rossi i like that, no im going out today for abit , my mate is here at 9 to loo after the builders , ive got things i need to in town so gotta be done x x


----------



## rachelha

Morning all

Feeling a bit brighter today, but decided to listen to my bosses advice for once and take today off too.  I was determined to get out and go for a walk but the weather is awful, wind and rain.  I have not done my normal walking to work for a couple of days now which I am sure does not help with my mood.  Might have to go and walk round a shopping centre


----------



## falcon123

Morning everyone! Been stuck on a train again - so yet another compo claim. Frustrating as they are now querying my one for when the train was stuck in a tunnel for two hours! Maybe O2 can triangulate my position for that date and time? Double espresso and a sparkling mineral water please.


----------



## am64

morning all very bright and breezey here today just walked dogs and the wind blew all those cobwebs away
 rachel hunny glad you feeling a bit better today take it easy and im sending you a bit of sunshine !!

falcon i think you need to knock back that double malt I've set up on the bar for you !

steff have fun in town 
rossi ...woop woop its the weekend soon what type of trees are you planting ?


----------



## SacredHeart

rossi_mac said:


> Becky I like the Diet Coke I guess your thinking down the DiDkA line!



You got it in one! 

Nasty morning. Raining, my good jeans weren't dry from the wash last night, so I'm wearing ones with a giant rip in them (and not in an artistic way ), and I was over an hour late to work. Accidentally turned off my alarm, and shortly out of getting out of the shower when I DID wake up, got a call on my mobile from a colleague asking when I was coming in, because I needed to talk finance and whatnot to our actors who are leaving tomorrow


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> You got it in one!
> 
> Nasty morning. Raining, my good jeans weren't dry from the wash last night, so I'm wearing ones with a giant rip in them (and not in an artistic way ), and I was over an hour late to work. Accidentally turned off my alarm, and shortly out of getting out of the shower when I DID wake up, got a call on my mobile from a colleague asking when I was coming in, because I needed to talk finance and whatnot to our actors who are leaving tomorrow



hi becky ...loving the new pic xxxx loubie sent me a massive lists of contacts today for DiDkA shes well good all in excell !!!! hows your team doing have they been in contact ? sorry to talk shop in the pub folks !!


----------



## Steff

hey all everyone ok? well i came b armed with net and hooks lol, phew 1 less thing to worry over 

rach glad to hear your abit brighter hun xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hey all everyone ok? well i came b armed with net and hooks lol, phew 1 less thing to worry over
> 
> rach glad to hear your abit brighter hun xx



hi steff xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff xx



gd morn am , many plans for weekend xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> gd morn am , many plans for weekend xx



LIE IN .....heheee you


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> LIE IN .....heheee you



lol no lie ins for me got W this weekend, my dad  has decided he is going to change his mind and he is turning up 3 weeks earlier then we planned gr.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all.

Does anybody want some boredom...?

I'm giving it away!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Does anybody want some boredom...?
> 
> I'm giving it away!



hahah you will be begging for boredom when you go back to work Tez xx


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> hi becky ...loving the new pic xxxx loubie sent me a massive lists of contacts today for DiDkA shes well good all in excell !!!! hows your team doing have they been in contact ? sorry to talk shop in the pub folks !!



 Glad you like it. 

I have the testing pictures done and on my laptop now, so that's a step in the right direction. I haven't heard from my team apart from Shelley, so I need to PM them with some stuff really!

We should figure out how to have a steering group meet soon (Online, naturally )


----------



## rachelha

Love the pic too Becky.


----------



## falcon123

am64 said:


> falcon i think you need to knock back that double malt I've set up on the bar for you !



Thanks AM I needed that! I had best leave a second till after I have finished work!!!!!!! The compo claim process is really frustrating - I think it is make more awkward to discourage you. One was rejected because somebody felt that I would have got another (faster) train. I pointed out at ?3000 per annum and with a dodgy back/leg I don't do standing on trains to save 10 - 15 minutes journey time. On the hyper packed ones you can barely open a book! I did have a bizarre dream the other day. In my dream FCC attached additional open trucks to the end of the train to reduce overcrowding. It had had government approval. I need a holiday!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> Love the pic too Becky.



Seems to be a winner then!


----------



## Steff

Hey all i have had a hypo i think, first ever one mmm that will be the gliclazine then i guess gr


x im so cold today for so reason x


----------



## AlisonM

Steff2010 said:


> x im so cold today for so reason x



That'll be the hypo. It was the same when I was having them.


----------



## SacredHeart

I think Alison's right. I get extremes of temperature when I'm hypo.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> That'll be the hypo. It was the same when I was having them.



Well i never it is the first time as well he has ever said to me you really dont look to good u best sit down lol.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Well i never it is the first time as well he has ever said to me you really dont look to good u best sit down lol.



hi folks oooooh steff hope all is ok now xx


----------



## Steff

thanks gals as im not used to them i had to guess as it sure feels diffirent from a  hyper


----------



## SacredHeart

*hugs* It's not pleasant, I know. How low were you, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> *hugs* It's not pleasant, I know. How low were you, if you don't mind my asking?



my meter read 4.2, i dont even know if that is low im so lost with it all ,i guess its one of those cases were if it dnt happen to you , you dont research it .well now i am lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

Well I personally treat anything below 4 as a hypo. But you've been having loads of hypers lately, yes? Could have been what I call a 'relative hypo', when you're low compared to what you've been recently, so it feels lower than it actually is?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Well I personally treat anything below 4 as a hypo. But you've been having loads of hypers lately, yes? Could have been what I call a 'relative hypo', when you're low compared to what you've been recently, so it feels lower than it actually is?



Yeah your correct hun xx

All i knew was i felt way worse then i do when i hyper.


----------



## SacredHeart

Well just take some time to chill now, and get your head back together. I read somewhere recently that it can take the brain 45 minutes to recover from a hypo. I know that personally it can feel a lot longer than that


----------



## Steff

Thanks becky im off to lie down, cheers for being there xx


----------



## SacredHeart

No worries hon. I know how scary it can be! Feel better  xx


----------



## am64

well thats dinner on..... now just to wait for all the gannets to fly home to eat it !


----------



## SacredHeart

I would like a transporter right now so I don't have to walk home later in this totally grotty excuse for an afternoon. 

And I just ate a whole bunch of tortilla chips someone put on the filing cabinet. I will regret that shortly, no doubt


----------



## rossi_mac

well we've almost made it, gonna head to shops tonight get some scram, can't have a heavy night! Got a sparky coming in the morning around 9 so a lie in at least!

AM 25 Hawthorn, 30 beach, 25 blackthorn, thickening up one of the boundaries and hopefully going to get nice sloe gin eventually!!!

Catch you later peeps


----------



## Tezzz

Have you recovered Steff?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Have you recovered Steff?



Im left with a headache but rest of me ok ty Tez x


----------



## SacredHeart

%^$*%*(!!!!! My meter just scared the living daylights out of me!

Thought, post tortillas it might be a good idea to check. 

20.8! 

Ah! Wash hands again, check in other hand.

5.8!

WHAT THE?!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> well we've almost made it, gonna head to shops tonight get some scram, can't have a heavy night! Got a sparky coming in the morning around 9 so a lie in at least!
> 
> AM 25 Hawthorn, 30 beach, 25 blackthorn, thickening up one of the boundaries and hopefully going to get nice sloe gin eventually!!!
> 
> Catch you later peeps



blackthorn gives you sloes for sloe gin xxx


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> %^$*%*(!!!!! My meter just scared the living daylights out of me!
> 
> Thought, post tortillas it might be a good idea to check.
> 
> 20.8!
> 
> Ah! Wash hands again, check in other hand.
> 
> 5.8!
> 
> WHAT THE?!



That happened to me once, i had been reading the newspaper and then i had tested it showed  was 23 and i felt ok went and washed hands it then came back as 6.3


----------



## SacredHeart

Well whatever it was, I think it might have been my meter giving me a subtle 'lay off the office snacks - they're not for you!' reminder


----------



## am64

maybe you had tortilla chip debris still on hands ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Possible. Scared me half to death though, I can tell you!


----------



## rossi_mac

I've never had a high reading from dirty hands, and I don't always wash my hands! That would scare me too!

Hi Tez, how's the juke box these days, working alright I hope.

Steff glad you're okay now.

AM yeah I knew it was one of them but forgot which one, will be looking forward to picking that crop!! Potatoes are out in egg boxes been chitted!! I've given up on chickens for the time being!


----------



## am64

real good life stuff in rossi shire


----------



## rossi_mac

I like that rossi-shire!!

Testing, Becky do you do tips of fingers? I do the tops, back from the nail line, it's supposed to hurt more but I have no sense! My justification is I don't touch things with that part of my fingers so less likely for dodgy reading? I dunno!


----------



## SacredHeart

I do the sides of fingers. Anywhere else hurts too much (not that there doesn't hurt, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Tezzz

I haven't put the jukebox on for a while Rossi. Depression means I have lost interest in lots of things. Sorry man.

Re testing, I found if I warm my fingers up by washing them or putting them under the hot air dryer it hurts less. Sides of fingers have less nerves apparently and it generally hurts less. Accu-chek multiclix lancets hurt me the least so perhaps they are finer. 30g I think.


----------



## LisaLQ

Hi folks just nipping in hope you're all well  xx

Drinks all round.

Wont be about much for a few days (I'll try and pop in) as I have folks staying over.

xx


----------



## LisaLQ

Ps.  Didnt have tea last night.  BG without tea was 5.4.  BG this morning was 5.3.  2 hours post porridge, it was 5.2.  Weird!


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Ps.  Didnt have tea last night.  BG without tea was 5.4.  BG this morning was 5.3.  2 hours post porridge, it was 5.2.  Weird!



Keep up the good work Lisa. 

I have that with porridge too. It stops the liver doing it's morning glucose dump. And the low GI porridge releases it's energy slowly so less of a spike than say Special K.


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off to bed gang. Too fed up tonight. Hope to feel better in the morning.


----------



## Steff

Hi guys wooooo weekend is here , x x


----------



## SacredHeart

Isn't that the truth, Steff?  Are you feeling better now? x


----------



## am64

friday !!!!! had my pork n beans 6.5 2 hrss after even tho i put a good dollop of black treacle in it ....so having a cider xxxxx


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> I'm off to bed gang. Too fed up tonight. Hope to feel better in the morning.



Hey Tez, sorry you're feeling so low, hope you feel better over the weekend.


----------



## LisaLQ

Made that curry again tonight - no rice, made it with frylite and the works, super healthy, less sweet pots, more veggies...bg was 7.3 - and that was 2 and a 1/2 hours post meal, cos I forgot to test.

So rice or no rice, curry = bad.  Dread to think what tomorrow night's chinese will do 

Bedtime - night all - hope you're all well and safe and happy xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening all 

Tez, sorry man hope you pick up soon, get the O/H to do something special now and again.

Hey Runner hope you're well been a while. PS No luck on chickens here 

Had microwave curry for tea, well tasty, ate 120gees of carbs!! A lot for me!

Just watched that Rock & Chips that was on a few weeks ago the prequal (sp?) to only fools & horses, pretty good I thought!

Hope you all safe

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Good night all .


----------



## SacredHeart

Night Steff xx


----------



## Peter C

Anybody in ?
Just going to have  a 35u slug of levemir but thought I mist wash it down with a DIET coke.


----------



## Northerner

Goodness, the place is deserted! Think we might be due for a refurbishment soon

Diet Coke is from the can Peter - we daren't upset the DiDKA people in here!


----------



## SacredHeart

*eyes up the diet coke*


----------



## runner

LisaLQ said:


> Made that curry again tonight - no rice, made it with frylite and the works, super healthy, less sweet pots, more veggies...bg was 7.3 - and that was 2 and a 1/2 hours post meal, cos I forgot to test.
> 
> So rice or no rice, curry = bad.  Dread to think what tomorrow night's chinese will do
> 
> Bedtime - night all - hope you're all well and safe and happy xx



What's wrong with 7.3 2 1.2 hrs after meal?  Was it lower before next meal?


----------



## runner

rossi_mac said:


> Evening all
> 
> Tez, sorry man hope you pick up soon, get the O/H to do something special now and again.
> 
> Hey Runner hope you're well been a while. PS No luck on chickens here
> 
> Had microwave curry for tea, well tasty, ate 120gees of carbs!! A lot for me!
> 
> Just watched that Rock & Chips that was on a few weeks ago the prequal (sp?) to only fools & horses, pretty good I thought!
> 
> Hope you all safe
> 
> Rossi



Hi Rossi - yes fine thanks, just busy with work and family - eldest son and family are moving to Stafford. I shall miss grandchildren like crazy.  Good thing is - he has a job there (didn;t here).  Keep trying with the chickens!   I'm sure mine are laying, but the cunning old biddies are either eating their eggs or have a secret stash somewhere in the garden - best not tell the missus this!

Had fish and chips for tea.  Think I better order a coffee from the bar please.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

Wide awake since 6. Just got out of bed, think I'll go for a nice long walk.


----------



## runner

Mornin' Tez, hope you're feeling a bit better.  Sounds like a plan - how is it in Brighton today?  Still soggy here.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, nice to see you pop in Peter x

have a gd saturday all


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Isn't that the truth, Steff?  Are you feeling better now? x



Sorry Becky just spotted this, that headache did not go and still had it at 2 this morning but going to bed at 11 was still good for me x


----------



## Tezzz

runner said:


> Mornin' Tez, hope you're feeling a bit better.  Sounds like a plan - how is it in Brighton today?  Still soggy here.



It looks like it could rain here. Still feel like crap hence the walk. 

I want to try running but need to get the legs stronger with the walking first.

Right. Gonna see how far I can get to today. Ipod is charged up so here we go. Gonna try for 10 miles. See ya all later.


----------



## LisaLQ

runner said:


> What's wrong with 7.3 2 1.2 hrs after meal?  Was it lower before next meal?



I read numbers should be same as pre-meal numbers 2 hours post meal.  My pre-meal numbers are 5.1-5.4.  7.3 with an extra half an hour to go down is not good enough.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> It looks like it could rain here. Still feel like crap hence the walk.
> 
> I want to try running but need to get the legs stronger with the walking first.
> 
> Right. Gonna see how far I can get to today. Ipod is charged up so here we go. Gonna try for 10 miles. See ya all later.



Catch you later Tez 

Chin up hun x x you know im here if you need a chat in pm


----------



## Peter C

LisaLQ said:


> I read numbers should be same as pre-meal numbers 2 hours post meal.  My pre-meal numbers are 5.1-5.4.  7.3 with an extra half an hour to go down is not good enough.



But you piled on the veggies - hopefully not stuff like peas and carrots. If you are bulking up curries and such, use red lentils.
-DUk says 8.5 at 2 hours post prandial
-AACE ( the doyen of the medical experts) suggest under 7.8 at 2 hours
-Jennifer's Smart advice has "non-diabetic" number of under 6.7 at 2 hours
-Type 1s are asked to be within 2-3 points of premeal at 2 hours.

And of course it all depends on what the starter number was.


----------



## LisaLQ

So no starchy carbs, and now no veggies either.  I forgot I should just eat dust.  I feel like Marjory Dawes.


----------



## Peter C

LisaLQ said:


> So no starchy carbs, and now no veggies either.  I forgot I should just eat dust.  I feel like Marjory Dawes.



plenty of Green Leafy veggies and red peppers and lentils. Geta pan of sprouts on.
There was one T2 on the support groups seven or eight years ago whose sig line was "Salad is my friend".

...and of course there is seaweed, Bernstein is big on seaweed crackers ( Nouri ?)


----------



## Sugarbum

Hi all, havent been in the glucophage for a while....

Im at work (on lunch obviously!), just me, an egg sandwich and really fat cat with a shallow personality and absolute radio.

Why do I have to work weekends?  its wrong wrong WRONG!

Catch you laters xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Hey steffy! I didnt realise your name had "Little miss chatterbox" underneath! Cool!

Did you get a new status at 11,00 posts?!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Hey steffy! I didnt realise your name had "Little miss chatterbox" underneath! Cool!
> 
> Did you get a new status at 11,00 posts?!



hya no hun i got it at 10,000 xx


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Hi all, havent been in the glucophage for a while....
> 
> Im at work (on lunch obviously!), just me, an egg sandwich and really fat cat with a shallow personality and absolute radio.
> 
> Why do I have to work weekends?  its wrong wrong WRONG!
> 
> Catch you laters xx



Nice to see you bck in here LOu 

catch you later xx


----------



## am64

Peter C said:


> But you piled on the veggies - hopefully not stuff like peas and carrots. If you are bulking up curries and such, use red lentils.
> -DUk says 8.5 at 2 hours post prandial
> -AACE ( the doyen of the medical experts) suggest under 7.8 at 2 hours
> -Jennifer's Smart advice has "non-diabetic" number of under 6.7 at 2 hours
> -Type 1s are asked to be within 2-3 points of premeal at 2 hours.
> 
> And of course it all depends on what the starter number was.



I eat peas with no prob xxxx we are all different thats why we test !! 

lisa those BS numbers are fine to me especially as you are diet controlled.
what you can try, as an experiement, is try out individual veg  as a snack and test ...it will give you more guidance ...or mix with stuff you have no problems with like ...put some peas in a salad see if it has more of an effect than if you dont put them in ... do it with all veg you re worried about and soon you'll work out where you are.
i tend to have no problems with any veg...i avoid too many root veg but thats all...FRUIT is my problem ! your doing good girl !!


----------



## Steff

Good early evening all hows everyone doing ? preety quite here today.Have a takeaway planned for tonight hmmmm they want chinese i want indian and majority rules , so im going for beef chow mein and thats it , guess i will be fine ive looked in my collins carb book.


----------



## am64

hey where is everyone ????? is it self service in here now ?


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> hey where is everyone ????? is it self service in here now ?



hahahaaa steffy !!!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahahaaa steffy !!!!



ooooooh spooky


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> ooooooh spooky



you type faster than me !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> you type faster than me !



haha i have to spell check everything i send though


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> haha i have to spell check everything i send though



i can seen to use that function ! beef chow mein yum ...we having persian lamb we went to slough to the asian food market to stock up on proper spices.... smells amazing  here at the mo xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooof, that latest blog was flipping draining to write. Glass of wine, I think!


----------



## Steff

nice cold drink of water for me lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Time to chill with some Tori Amos before moving on to addressing more DiDkA stuff and going back to writing my uni personal statement. Man, I hate how long things take me!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Time to chill with some Tori Amos before moving on to addressing more DiDkA stuff and going back to writing my uni personal statement. Man, I hate how long things take me!



hey becky passes bottle of wine...
do you want no cal ice with that water steff ?


----------



## Steff

ill have anything that jazzes it up hun lol


----------



## Peter C

SacredHeart said:


> Ooof, that latest blog was flipping draining to write. Glass of wine, I think!



Just read the blog - congratulations on the week.Are you at the Theatre Royal ?


I'm having a shandy


----------



## am64

Peter C said:


> Just read the blog - congratulations on the week.Are you at the Theatre Royal ?
> 
> 
> I'm having a shandy



largar or bitter shandy peter x and do you want diet or full sugar lemonade ??


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm not, nope. I work for a company called Riding Lights Theatre Company. We're an independent touring company. We have our own theatre, but we do work with Theatre Royal a lot actually, and I have a lot of friends who work there


----------



## Peter C

am64 said:


> largar or bitter shandy peter x and do you want diet or full sugar lemonade ??



Bitter shandy please and diet lemo - I hope this pub has a virtual Didka poster.


----------



## am64

Peter C said:


> Bitter shandy please and diet lemo - I hope this pub has a virtual Didka poster.



oh yes passed the DiDkA test with flying colours !!


----------



## Steff

Been ages since i had a shandy, i have been having lime and soda water.


----------



## Steff

Right catch you all later away off to to takeaway, i am happy 2night my two geordie hunnies are back i mean ant and dec of course. Be good all. xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Enjoy, Steff! x


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> It looks like it could rain here. Still feel like crap hence the walk.
> 
> I want to try running but need to get the legs stronger with the walking first.
> 
> Right. Gonna see how far I can get to today. Ipod is charged up so here we go. Gonna try for 10 miles. See ya all later.



10 miles, wow!  How'd you get on - bet you sleep tonight!


----------



## runner

I see what you mean Lisa, I think it goes back to individual targets again - what the recommendations are for you as an individual.  there seems to be a range of 'ideal' targets.  Hope you get the levels where you want them anyway.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Crew, hows goes it??

Had a hard day on the land! cleared enough space for 30 of the trees, and de-glassed half of the old greenhouse. Truely cream crackered. On the Voddy, and a packet of peanuts whilst the wifey and mate sort of ce soirs scram.


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Evening Crew, hows goes it??
> 
> Had a hard day on the land! cleared enough space for 30 of the trees, and de-glassed half of the old greenhouse. Truely cream crackered. On the Voddy, and a packet of peanuts whilst the wifey and mate sort of ce soirs scram.



Evening Rossi just noticed you changed your avatar doh.


----------



## am64

i saw that aswell rossi thought you 'd been electrocuted with your new garden equipment ! big storm due tommorrow hope your trees be ok


----------



## Steff

hya all xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

It's way too quiet at my place right now. Andrew's away till tomorrow afternoon....don't like it being this quiet for too long. Hmph.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> It's way too quiet at my place right now. Andrew's away till tomorrow afternoon....don't like it being this quiet for too long. Hmph.



Hey Becki xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff. 

How's your evening going?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff.
> 
> How's your evening going?



Fine hun im waiting to watch the new john travolta film , just gotta get son ready and settle him to bed .


----------



## SacredHeart

Sounds good. I'm just fretting away as I am apt to do!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Sounds good. I'm just fretting away as I am apt to do!



Tell me about it i have been getting told off by his mum about the amount of worrying and stressing i do i blame my dad lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

I blame my mum. At least we balance each other out!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I blame my mum. At least we balance each other out!



lol, right catch you later away to watch this film x


----------



## SacredHeart

Enjoy it


----------



## am64

hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello  hello hello hello  echos getting bad in here


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah, I just thought you were doing that Lionel Richie song!


----------



## am64

hey becks getting mighty quiet* sam tom *we misssssssss youuuuuuu !


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep. Agreed completely.


......I've put Casualty on for company. Man I haven't watched this in SO long.


----------



## am64

we watching the olympics


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please been out to the pub with my twin just back in 
hows everyone doing


----------



## am64

very quiet twinnie .....so free bar x


----------



## Steff

hey all xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

Looks like C&A (canada) (I used to have coats from C&A as a kid and always thought the label said Canada - never been good at reading!) will win the mens curling!

Found a good shop that I can hire a good petrol chipper from!

De-glassed half the greenhouse

Avatar - effects with webcam! I can show you some STRANGE photos

Hope all well,


----------



## SacredHeart

Aw I used to have clothes from C&A. I was gutted when they closed.


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Looks like C&A (canada) (I used to have coats from C&A as a kid and always thought the label said Canada - never been good at reading!) will win the mens curling!
> 
> Found a good shop that I can hire a good petrol chipper from!
> 
> De-glassed half the greenhouse
> 
> Avatar - effects with webcam! I can show you some STRANGE photos
> 
> Hope all well,



Still trying to decide whether it's worth stopping up fr it. The women's final was a thriller!

Rossi - it's not good to do your chips in petrol, get an actifry!


----------



## rossi_mac

Have you seen the price of actifry!!!???

I missed the women's final! Shame  Watching mens final with the remians of a nice italian

How you Doing Big A??


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Have you seen the price of actifry!!!???
> 
> I missed the women's final! Shame  Watching mens final with the remians of a nice italian
> 
> How you Doing Big A??



The Canucks cocked it up last night - could have won it twice, then extra end, then lost it!

Come on Norway!

**edit** Grrrr!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Tis but over! Catch you later


----------



## SacredHeart

Off to bedfordshire. Night all!


----------



## Northerner

Spokoinoi nochi, dyevushki ee malchiki!


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please woke up to 9.4 this morning not a happy bunny


----------



## Steff

Hey all gd morning


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Spokoinoi nochi, dyevushki ee malchiki!



Did you get enough sleep last night Northe, or are you having a hypo!!

Hi Twinnie - beat you at 10.2 

Mornin' Steff and all, hope yu're all good.  _Still _ very soggy here, and I've got to load ab open back truck with the last of my son and his family's belongings for his move to Staffordshire. Eeeuuuwww.


----------



## Steff

Okie dokes runner,what you got planned for today?


----------



## Tezzz

Morning,

Walked to Worthing, had a coffee and walked back runner. Slept like a log last night!

Now deciding where to go today....


----------



## runner

~Nice one Tez - does Worthing still smell of seaweed?  (My aunt used to love (whoops, I meant live,) in Rustington, and we spent many a happy holiday there, but I do remember the smell from Worthing!)  Are you going along the coast or inland today?


----------



## Steff

Morning Tez glad you slept well, same here not up till 9.15 thats unheard of by me lol.


----------



## Tezzz

runner said:


> ~Nice one Tez - does Worthing still smell of seaweed?  (My aunt used to love (whoops, I meant live,) in Rustington, and we spent many a happy holiday there, but I do remember the smell from Worthing!)  Are you going along the coast or inland today?



Worthing still smells of seaweed! I think I'll be going along the coast again. Probably Newhaven and back. That sea smell is really nice.

Did you see how farI went? Just looked it up on google maps. I went far further than I anticipated.


----------



## gail1

can i have as much full sugar coke as you can give me please Its the one thing i really miss and the diet coke is horrid


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> can i have as much full sugar coke as you can give me please Its the one thing i really miss and the diet coke is horrid



No problems! Coming right up!


----------



## am64

bucket of coke for me northe gotta drive to other side of london hubby got gig tonight
 hi gail welcome to the best pub in the world can have anything you want and it doesnt effect us !!


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> That sea smell is really nice. True!
> 
> Did you see how farI went? Just looked it up on google maps. I went far further than I anticipated.


 I thought it was a long way, but not sure how long?

Can I have a coffee with a tot of Tia Maria in it please barman or barwoman?


----------



## gail1

gug gug it tastes good you dont do cream buns as well do you plus a nice full english as well


----------



## am64

anything you want gail !! hehee 
wow tez what happened ....did you just walk to the sea and turn right ??? well done !
Hi runner ive just brought loads of pullet eggs im i right in thinking these are the first to be laid ...they are very small but very tasty lovely dark yolk xx


----------



## Steff

Hi all well im happy oh just put the nets up, and he got the tea on the go lamb shoulder for tea mm


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Hi all well im happy oh just put the nets up, and he got the tea on the go lamb shoulder for tea mm



do they look ok steff ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> do they look ok steff ?



yeah good fit, just ordered a door blind off ebay now im even happier.


----------



## gail1

please would like bacon,eggs, tomatoes,mushrooms, baked beans,chips, hash browns, sausages, fried bread ALL fried and bread and butter and yet more coke. I dream of things like this. Am i the only one who stops at the cream cake counter and drools when shopping


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> please would like bacon,eggs, tomatoes,mushrooms, baked beans,chips, hash browns, sausages, fried bread ALL fried and bread and butter and yet more coke. I dream of things like this. Am i the only one who stops at the cream cake counter and drools when shopping



no gail you are not alone !!! try the hypercafe thread thats all they talk about all day xx heheeee


----------



## gail1

thank you will do


----------



## Steff

Back later on all away to try and salvage whats left of my poor garden boohoo to much rain x


----------



## twinnie

hello all hows everyone


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hows everyone



Hi Vickie good ty hows you , numbers behaving better? xx


----------



## SacredHeart

ARGH! Difficult letter to Richard lane is difficult to write.....

*mutters in the corner to herself*


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> ARGH! Difficult letter to Richard lane is difficult to write.....
> 
> *mutters in the corner to herself*



Dont suppose you could wait for am to come on she might be able to help you?


----------



## SacredHeart

I would, but I'm not sure what time she's back, and we need this for tomorrow, unfortunately! I'm hoping she'll be back to proof read this and tell me what's a load of tosh!


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Hi Vickie good ty hows you , numbers behaving better? xx



no 9.9 before lunch grrr if it carrys on it i will be phoneing the dsn tomorrow 
hows the building work doing ?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I would, but I'm not sure what time she's back, and we need this for tomorrow, unfortunately! I'm hoping she'll be back to proof read this and tell me what's a load of tosh!



Now now you know she would never be so rude lol. I have no idea when she be back i might be a mind reader when it comes to the diet coke thread but my powers stop at guessing when members will be online lol xx


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> no 9.9 before lunch grrr if it carrys on it i will be phoneing the dsn tomorrow
> hows the building work doing ?



oooh no yes definetly ring hun just for a chat over your worries if nothing else, yes fine hun back tomorrow morning at 8, friday was not to bad as i went out lol. x x


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. Nah, I'm sure she'll be online later, but I'm best of making a start. I don't mind doing it actually, it's just in my nature to whinge a bit in the middle whilst I get frustrated about the possibility that I'm repeating myself


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol. Nah, I'm sure she'll be online later, but I'm best of making a start. I don't mind doing it actually, it's just in my nature to whinge a bit in the middle whilst I get frustrated about the possibility that I'm repeating myself



lolol, can you say hi to sam again hun sorry im asking again but i think i can say safely we  all want her back xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Will do


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmph. Andrew's now not coming home til tomorrow. I am sad  Plus I needed his help with some things, so I am slightly annoyed.


----------



## Tezzz

runner said:


> I thought it was a long way, but not sure how long?
> 
> Can I have a coffee with a tot of Tia Maria in it please barman or barwoman?



It's about 10 miles each way along the coast road.  Nearly took neighbours Labrador along. I think 20 miles would have worn him out!

Hmmm where do I go tomorrow? Or should I give my feet a rest...?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hmph. Andrew's now not coming home til tomorrow. I am sad  Plus I needed his help with some things, so I am slightly annoyed.



May I ASK WHY is he away is it work?


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, he's gone to see one of his friends, so the two of them can play around with their cameras. I just haven't seen anyone all weekend, because everyone's busy. Just a bit lonely is all.


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> lol. Nah, I'm sure she'll be online later, but I'm best of making a start. I don't mind doing it actually, it's just in my nature to whinge a bit in the middle whilst I get frustrated about the possibility that I'm repeating myself



You're more than welcome to run it by me if you want Becky!


----------



## LisaLQ

gail1 said:


> can i have as much full sugar coke as you can give me please Its the one thing i really miss and the diet coke is horrid



I dont mind proper diet coke, but the Asda diet coke cans are VILE, which is a real shame as I bought tonnes of it


----------



## SacredHeart

Northerner said:


> You're more than welcome to run it by me if you want Becky!



I might at that! Email coming your way!


----------



## SacredHeart

LisaLQ said:


> I dont mind proper diet coke, but the Asda diet coke cans are VILE, which is a real shame as I bought tonnes of it



Well I'm told a can of cola is good for an effort free way to clean your toilet


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> I dont mind proper diet coke, but the Asda diet coke cans are VILE, which is a real shame as I bought tonnes of it



Can you put something in it to hide the taste? We bought some diet lemonade the other day and that was vile. OK with some sugar free lime cordial in it. Perhaps you could try some lemon juice in it.


----------



## Steff

Hey Tez   x    x


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> I might at that! Email coming your way!



Got it - will get back to you shortly


----------



## SacredHeart

Fantastic! I'm cracking on with the ending now, so this might get done after all


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Hey Tez   x    x



Yo! Steff...


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Got it - will get back to you shortly



Just spotted one little thing - emailed back


----------



## Tezzz

Right it's time to do din dins so might be on later if the other half falls asleep... Here's hoping....


----------



## Steff

Catch you later Tez x


----------



## Steff

Goodness Im missing Sam and Tom must be the quietest Sunday night I think i will have a strawberry dakori and be done with it .


----------



## Tezzz

Just been watching the ice skating on the telly, they can all do something I can only dream of doing.

OH has gone to bed and I'm going to follow them. I need a cuddle.

Night all.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Just been watching the ice skating on the telly, they can all do something I can only dream of doing.
> 
> OH has gone to bed and I'm going to follow them. I need a cuddle.
> 
> Night all.



Nights Tez hun hugs to you x x sleep well


----------



## SacredHeart

Did I hear daquiris?


----------



## Steff

You heard right huni xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, good stuff  I think I'm going to have to do non-virtual cocktails soon. I've got a craving!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ooooh, good stuff  I think I'm going to have to do non-virtual cocktails soon. I've got a craving!



PLease i crave a dakori miss um sooooooo much


----------



## Peter C

SacredHeart said:


> Did I hear daquiris?



A doctor mon a Cruise ship always had an Almond daquiri in the evening. prepared by the barman Dick.
One evening Dick had no almond, he was told Hickory would do.
so he prepared the cocktail.
In cam the Doctor right on time and drank it.
"This isn't an Almond Daquiri Dick", he said.
"No," said the barman,"it's an hickory daquiri Doc."


----------



## SacredHeart

Weirdly enough, all the ones I seem to want end up having dirty names


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Weirdly enough, all the ones I seem to want end up having dirty names



Bex do you fancy abit of sex on the beach hun pmsl.


----------



## Northerner

Peter C said:


> A doctor mon a Cruise ship always had an Almond daquiri in the evening. prepared by the barman Dick.
> One evening Dick had no almond, he was told Hickory would do.
> so he prepared the cocktail.
> In cam the Doctor right on time and drank it.
> "This isn't an Almond Daquiri Dick", he said.
> "No," said the barman,"it's an hickory daquiri Doc."



I saw it coming, but a classic!


----------



## SacredHeart

Actually no, Steff. I went to go and get what I know as a White Russian, recently, except this bar called it a Screaming Orgasm....*blushes*


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Actually no, Steff. I went to go and get what I know as a White Russian, recently, except this bar called it a Screaming Orgasm....*blushes*



oof well im a starter when it comes to cocktails i had my first one when i was 25 lol


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. My favourite bar at uni was a cocktail and 'creative' shots place, so I got to know a few there


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol. My favourite bar at uni was a cocktail and 'creative' shots place, so I got to know a few there



Lol i might experiment at the meet in April.

Hey how did the letter go to Richard btw?


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, I'll buy you one, Steff 

It's done now, thanks. Turns out though that it wasn't needed til the 10th anyway. Well done me!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ooooh, I'll buy you one, Steff
> 
> It's done now, thanks. Turns out though that it wasn't needed til the 10th anyway. Well done me!



Excellent least its done then, aw are you coming to the meet then? woo thats good to know.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep, I've found some cheap tickets. Should really book them. Problem is that I'm going to arrive in London at 8am.....bit early there!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yep, I've found some cheap tickets. Should really book them. Problem is that I'm going to arrive in London at 8am.....bit early there!



WOAH yes id suggest taking a look around the shops but blimey you would be skint for a month after it. If you say nearer the time maybe someone else is getting there around simlier time and they can keep you company.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah. I'm going to book them now whilst I think about it, because I'm frightened the price might change when it becomes March!


----------



## SacredHeart

Aw flip, it's gone up again


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yeah. I'm going to book them now whilst I think about it, because I'm frightened the price might change when it becomes March!



Good thinking im just going to go and ring o/h back in 10 x


----------



## Steff

Hope you managed to aort the tickets out Becki

hope am ok she aint been around x


----------



## SacredHeart

I think she's playing roadie for her OH's gig today 

I'm debating whether I can stretch the extra bit of money....I'm kind of broke, you see. Hmm...


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I think she's playing roadie for her OH's gig today
> 
> I'm debating whether I can stretch the extra bit of money....I'm kind of broke, you see. Hmm...



Ahh of course i remember her saying last week, ohh has it gone up by far then?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not THAT much, but I could originally do it for under ?20, which was amazingly cheap. Then I waited to see if I could stay with a friend, but he's actually in York then, not London. He said I could stay at his flat, but he wouldn't be there, and I don't really want to stay there since I've never met his flatmate. And then I worked out I could do it the same day getting that early train. But no it's closer to ?30.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not THAT much, but I could originally do it for under ?20, which was amazingly cheap. Then I waited to see if I could stay with a friend, but he's actually in York then, not London. He said I could stay at his flat, but he wouldn't be there, and I don't really want to stay there since I've never met his flatmate. And then I worked out I could do it the same day getting that early train. But no it's closer to ?30.



Ah right always the way pirces never go down do they, well i hope you can sort something out Becki it would be great to meet you hun xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

I hope I can get it sorted too. I really want to be there. I'm trying to justify it to myself, lol.


----------



## Steff

lol , Sorry got to dash hun other half wants to chat about something hmmm 

nghts xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Night hon. I imagine I'll be off shortly too xx


----------



## am64

i m back !!


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey am. I've just sent you an email. Hope you had a good time?


----------



## SacredHeart

OK, must go to bed or I will never get up for work. Night all! xx


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Hey am. I've just sent you an email. Hope you had a good time?



yes it was great will post up some vid on utube but it was well dark so dont think the pics will work...


----------



## katie

Cheryl and Ashley have finally split?? Good on her.  Can't believe i'm missing out on all this important news   Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Steff

Hey all good morning 

Hi Katie aye she saw sense at last and dumped him.

xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff.

Been wide awake since OH got up at 4.30 to go to *W*. Been reading Dawn French's autobiography.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff.
> 
> Been wide awake since OH got up at 4.30 to go to *W*. Been reading Dawn French's autobiography.



Gawd Tez are we twins haha, i been awake on and off since 4.30, is it a good read? im half way through Jage goodys.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Gawd Tez are we twins haha, i been awake on and off since 4.30, is it a good read? im half way through Jage goodys.



Yeah, it's quite good. Not riveting but entertaining.

Time for coffee I think.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Yeah, it's quite good. Not riveting but entertaining.
> 
> Time for coffee I think.



Okies well enjoy,Im off to drop son off and then get into town while the suns shining xx


----------



## runner

am64 said:


> anything you want gail !! hehee
> wow tez what happened ....did you just walk to the sea and turn right ??? well done !
> Hi runner ive just brought loads of pullet eggs im i right in thinking these are the first to be laid ...they are very small but very tasty lovely dark yolk xx



Hi Am, yes that's right - they're from young hens.  Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## runner

gail1 said:


> please would like bacon,eggs, tomatoes,mushrooms, baked beans,chips, hash browns, sausages, fried bread ALL fried and bread and butter and yet more coke. I dream of things like this. Am i the only one who stops at the cream cake counter and drools when shopping



Hi Gail, just noticed you're another Norfolk dumpling like me and Aymes!  You sound like my son - if you can't fry it, don't buy it!  Yep, definitely drool over the cakes, and occassionally buy one.


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> It's about 10 miles each way along the coast road.  Nearly took neighbours Labrador along. I think 20 miles would have worn him out!
> 
> Hmmm where do I go tomorrow? Or should I give my feet a rest...?



Blimey Forest, don't your legs ache!  You'll be gettin shares in Apple next.  Very well done - hope your wearing good shoes to support your feet, joints etc.


----------



## runner

Mornin all, by the way.  It's actually stopped raining and the sun's out - yeaaa!


----------



## am64

morning runner and all !!! yep suns out here fantasic !!!


----------



## Tezzz

runner said:


> Blimey Forest, don't your legs ache!  You'll be gettin shares in Apple next.  Very well done - hope your wearing good shoes to support your feet, joints etc.



*Forest, Apple* - I got it after 5 minutes Runner!

Dunno about the shoes, just ones from Marks and Sparks.

Off for another stroll later. Just to the other side of town this time. Going shopping in Shoreham. Must change the tunes on the ipod as I know what's on next...


----------



## Steff

Morning am runner tez , yess it is a bootiful day here to


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all! Woooo, it's actually a nice morning here for once!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all! Woooo, it's actually a nice morning here for once!



Morning Becky yes it is glorious aint it .I have just been cleaning the outside windows bloody lovely.


----------



## SacredHeart

Is George Formby nearby playing his banjo?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Is George Formby nearby playing his banjo?



huh?????   



DOh just think the penny has dropped.


----------



## twinnie

hello all still trying to get though to my dsn large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all still trying to get though to my dsn large coffee please



Morning twinnie, how are your numbers now then

*passes large coffee*


----------



## Donald

hope link works and I.am sure windows are sparkling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfmAeijj5cM


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Morning twinnie, how are your numbers now then
> 
> *passes large coffee*



8.8 this morning had a hyper last night been drinking gallons of water


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> 8.8 this morning had a hyper last night been drinking gallons of water



Did you god those hypers are very annoying hen, hope you get through to the dsn hun


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Did you god those hypers are very annoying hen, hope you get through to the dsn hun



i feel like rubbish today still getting engaged tone


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i feel like rubbish today still getting engaged tone



She's a bloody busy woman , sometimes you're able to leave messages.


----------



## rachelha

Morning all - how is the building work doing Steff?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Morning all - how is the building work doing Steff?



Morning Rachel hows you feeling? Yes hun there on schuedule to finsih tomorrow so thats good.


----------



## twinnie

got though at last she going to phone me back


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> got though at last she going to phone me back



Nice one come back and let us know what she said.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Nice one come back and let us know what she said.


cause i will


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Morning Rachel hows you feeling? Yes hun there on schuedule to finsih tomorrow so thats good.



Hello - feeling a bit better, but still have butterflies churning away in my stomach.  The docs suggested doubling my dose of the happy pills - not sure how I feel about this.  Glad the building is going well - is it looking good?


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hello - feeling a bit better, but still have butterflies churning away in my stomach.  The docs suggested doubling my dose of the happy pills - not sure how I feel about this.  Glad the building is going well - is it looking good?



Just messy at minute hun  but sure it will all come together.I guess its you having to think about your bab as well as yourself when it comes to taking more of a dose.


----------



## Tezzz

rachelha said:


> Hello - feeling a bit better, but still have butterflies churning away in my stomach.  The docs suggested doubling my dose of the happy pills - not sure how I feel about this.  Glad the building is going well - is it looking good?



My doc doubled the dose of happy tablets at Christmas. Took a couple of weeks to kick in. Seem to be working better Rachella.

Right off to the hospital... Oh what joy... Laters all.


----------



## Steff

Catch you later Tez hope it goes ok xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

All my bread had gone stale this morning, so I had nothing to make sandwiches with. So Nando's kids meal for lunch then


----------



## Steff

Good early eve all got seafood  salad for tea tonight. Sheesh sunshine all day long it is unheard of but very welcome xx


----------



## sofaraway

good evening, agreed Steff nice to see the sun. Getting chilly now though trying to avoid putting heating on though.


----------



## SacredHeart

Heading home in a minute. Not a bad day at work today, but I'm not feeling too great now.


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Heading home in a minute. Not a bad day at work today, but I'm not feeling too great now.



Oh no - are you getting the lurgy that is going round?


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> good evening, agreed Steff nice to see the sun. Getting chilly now though trying to avoid putting heating on though.



Yup other half just got up and moaned at me to shut the doors lol, thats what i get for having a southerner for a fella lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> Oh no - are you getting the lurgy that is going round?



Hope not. Dodgy stomach feeling going on.


----------



## Steff

Hey all xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff



Howdy got a little problem, my dad has decided he will be coming 2 weeks earlier then we planned not on but im a soft soul what do i tell him.


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry I can't help you very well there Steff.

Could you say you just had builders in and house not straight yet? 

Going to bed now. Gonna cuddle OH.

Night all.

PS I wonder what time I wake up tomorrow....?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Sorry I can't help you very well there Steff.
> 
> Could you say you just had builders in and house not straight yet?
> 
> Going to bed now. Gonna cuddle OH.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> PS I wonder what time I wake up tomorrow....?



About 8 o clock? well nights Tez 
and oh its ok i have thought of how ill sort it x x xx 

take care.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all well 2 mornings running  nwo the old current bun is out wooohoo lol hope alls well xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff,
I'm having a brain dead morning. Took 5 minutes to work out the sun. Anyroad BG 5.9. 
We're off shopping in a bit. The other half wants to try and get to the big Tesco out of town before the old bats get there on their free bus pases.... (OH's words not mine) I want to sin in Mc You Know Where....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff,
> I'm having a brain dead morning. Took 5 minutes to work out the sun. Anyroad BG 5.9.
> We're off shopping in a bit. The other half wants to try and get to the big Tesco out of town before the old bats get there on their free bus pases.... (OH's words not mine) I want to sin in Mc You Know Where....



LOL I quite agree Thurs is worse ere they get there pensions .Catch you later Tez and keep away lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. Weird weather here. Bright and sunny when you're not in the shade, but apparently it snowed last night. What's that about?


----------



## Steff

gd mawning becky hun , how did it go?


----------



## LisaLQ

brightontez said:


> Can you put something in it to hide the taste? We bought some diet lemonade the other day and that was vile. OK with some sugar free lime cordial in it. Perhaps you could try some lemon juice in it.



Vodka? 

I'm donating it to the kids.  Me - back on fizzy water!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hello everyone, i decided to have a brief return.

I hope you all are ok. I'm well...I'm managing. I start a new archaeology job on thursday. I just have to get through an afternoon at the art gallery tomorrow. Hey at ?7.04 I'm not complaining. Archaeology is full time, processing oyster shells. But again, for the pay I'm not complaining.

Why is why I've just treated myself to a spangly USB contour meter. I've been trying to get through to bayer for weeks now about getting a free one to review for my blog, got bored waiting for them to get back to me so brought one. What's the betting they get back to me now though and I end up with two of them??

Levemir isn't going as well as I'd hoped. I've been waking up to levels of about 17 or so. Had a 12 this morning, but that's only after correcting a 17.9 at 3.30am this morning. Nursey is due to ring me today so see how its all going, I think tears will be an option because its really starting to bug me.

Need to find somewhere to get my HbA1C done too...and preferably this afternoon  I might phone my doctors and ask whats the haps with that cuz my appointment is on the 18th.


----------



## am64

woop woop sam ...buy that girl a drink ...the one in the MUDDY BOOTS and archeology gear !!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> gd mawning becky hun , how did it go?



Hey Steff. If you're meaning clinic, it's not till 4:20 today, so it's still anyone's guess! 

Annoying thing is that I've got to walk up there, because the gasworks mean the bus service is out


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

getting ready and heading up the RSH for my HbA1C

i'm wondering whether to cancel the USB order as I've had an email saying i'm getting one on the free :S
Becky, you will be getting a meter from me


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff. If you're meaning clinic, it's not till 4:20 today, so it's still anyone's guess!
> 
> Annoying thing is that I've got to walk up there, because the gasworks mean the bus service is out



Ahh right silly me lol, well thats just typical i have a bus stop right outside my house on the other side and at the minute it is out of use as the workmen are digging around it the next one is about a 10 min walk away, but hay it keeps me fit i guess .


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> getting ready and heading up the RSH for my HbA1C
> 
> i'm wondering whether to cancel the USB order as I've had an email saying i'm getting one on the free :S
> Becky, you will be getting a meter from me



I am excited that it's rather lame! 



Steff2010 said:


> Ahh right silly me lol, well thats just typical i have a bus stop right outside my house on the other side and at the minute it is out of use as the workmen are digging around it the next one is about a 10 min walk away, but hay it keeps me fit i guess .



I'm pushing to do the walk in 20 minutes, even though it's more of a 30 minute walk


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I am excited that it's rather lame!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pushing to do the walk in 20 minutes, even though it's more of a 30 minute walk



Well good luck at the quacks hun , 
Away now back later all xx


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Vodka?
> 
> I'm donating it to the kids.  Me - back on fizzy water!



Good idea. Now why didn't think of that.



salmonpuff said:


> Hello everyone, i decided to have a brief return.



Sorry Sam I didn't know you'd been away. Brilliant news about the job. I haven't been on here that much too. I hope you're OK. Pintage?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sorry Sam I didn't know you'd been away. Brilliant news about the job. I haven't been on here that much too. I hope you're OK. Pintage?



I decided a break would be good for me, it didn't last very long. Yeah I'm alright. Not looking forward to working the art gallery tomorrow, I'd much rather be back with the unit but director man says no, thursday  he's mean. and so will be getting bugged about keeping me on permanently.

Pintage? Pint of coke? I'm not feeling booze right now lol. But soon definitely  I'll be working 8.30-4.30 monday-friday for the next month though



			
				SacredHeart said:
			
		

> I am excited that it's rather lame!



Me toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sometimes i wonder why i bother trying to help. She doesn't check her levels and will probably end up with serious complications through eating whatever the hell she wants and not injecting, with levels and an HbA1C through the roof.

I AM DONE HELPING PEOPLE. If she wants to ruin her life by not doing things the right way and throwing a fit when someone trys to help. Let her. Seriously.

"If (mum) says I'm too diabetic for Ben & Jerry's icecream tonight I will throw an absolute eppy"

me: but you are  just carb count the icecream and remember the fat in it will probably lead to highs later on

her: I was joking. I know how to control my diabetes

NO YOU DON'T!


----------



## sofaraway

Hi Sam, nice to see you back

Is this your nan? I think you said before that she has diabetes? 

Went to the DN at my Dr's today, now they got their points for me, for no work at all.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sofaraway said:


> Hi Sam, nice to see you back
> 
> Is this your nan? I think you said before that she has diabetes?
> 
> Went to the DN at my Dr's today, now they got their points for me, for no work at all.



no its a 'friend' on twitter, someone who I have been trying to help her for what seems like forever. she doesn't want to listen. I'm not prepared to help her anymore.


----------



## am64

hi all ...hubby is cooking the fishy tonight yum xxx im on driving dutys picking up daughter so will be in and out xxxx hope all are ok x


----------



## rachelha

What a horrific day workwise.  Only just leaving.  I think the next couple of weeks are going to be pretty much the same :-(  And then we hit the financial year end soon after that - arrrgghhhh!!!

Fortunately hubby is starting on the tea - hurray for him


And my blood sugar is up to 14.5 as I was so hacked off earlier on I ate a cereal bar.  I did have insulin for it but still gone high.  Hope my walk home sorts it out a bit.


----------



## sofaraway

salmonpuff said:


> no its a 'friend' on twitter, someone who I have been trying to help her for what seems like forever. she doesn't want to listen. I'm not prepared to help her anymore.



You can only do so much, people can only change things if they are ready to.


----------



## Steff

hi all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> Pintage? Pint of coke? I'm not feeling booze right now lol. But soon definitely  I'll be working 8.30-4.30 monday-friday for the next month though



Diet coke sounds fine to me Sam. The last two times I have had alcohol is with you and Northerner. 

Can meet you at 5 near your work one day if you like.



salmonpuff said:


> sometimes i wonder why i bother trying to help. She doesn't check her levels and will probably end up with serious complications through eating whatever the hell she wants and not injecting, with levels and an HbA1C through the roof.
> 
> _Bit snipped out..._
> her: I was joking. I know how to control my diabetes
> 
> NO YOU DON'T!



My T2 friend N recently told me his BG was 30. He said he knew what he was doing and I shouldn't "Live by that ****ing meter" Guess who will have complications first... And this person used to be a State Registered Nurse? 



Steff2010 said:


> hi all xxxxxxxxxxx



Hi Steff. Spent over ?100 in Tesco... Freezer is now full. More veg than we intended but at least it's healthy. The bog paper was on offer so got enough to last for months... It wasn't that painful as we used the vouchers and saved ?26.... Plus ?2.50 off petrol coz car got there on fumes and we filled it up...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Diet coke sounds fine to me Sam. The last two times I have had alcohol is with you and Northerner.
> 
> Can meet you at 5 near your work one day if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> My T2 friend N recently told me his BG was 30. He said he knew what he was doing and I shouldn't "Live by that ****ing meter" Guess who will have complications first... And this person used to be a State Registered Nurse?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steff. Spent over ?100 in Tesco... Freezer is now full. More veg than we intended but at least it's healthy. The bog paper was on offer so got enough to last for months... It wasn't that painful as we used the vouchers and saved ?26.... Plus ?2.50 off petrol coz car got there on fumes and we filled it up...



WOW thats some shop Tez i do my big shop on a saturday and it is all gone by tueaday hehe.xx


----------



## Tezzz

Right I think it's time to burn tonight's offering....

Got a film to watch after so most likely wont be back in till tomorrow.


----------



## twinnie

hi all just a water for me please stomach is killing me 
spoke to dsn she upped my lantus fingers crossed she trying to get me on a carb counting course


----------



## am64

hi all any news from becky ?


----------



## Steff

not yet no am 

aww hello vik hun xxx  get well soon


----------



## am64

poor ole twinnie hope you feel better soon xx im off for an early night im soooo tired xx see ya tomorrow x


----------



## Steff

right my baby programme is starting on 4 

bk laters xxx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> not yet no am
> 
> aww hello vik hun xxx  get well soon



thanks i be fine i have scar tissue along the top of my stomach and suffer from pain there couple of painkillers and a good sleep and i will be okay 
hows the building work going?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Diet coke sounds fine to me Sam. The last two times I have had alcohol is with you and Northerner.
> Can meet you at 5 near your work one day if you like.
> My T2 friend N recently told me his BG was 30. He said he knew what he was doing and I shouldn't "Live by that ****ing meter" Guess who will have complications first... And this person used to be a State Registered Nurse?



Aye could do, I imagine I'll be dragged to the duke at least 3 times a week for the next month after work haha. The office and warehouse is literally right next door to the duke.

It makes me cringe when people are like that. I don't understand how they can do it? This girl is 23 and she is living like this, and what gets me is that she has no complications yet. Me? I have a bit of rebellion at uni and I am suffering for it. It sounds horrible (and i really wouldn't wish it on anyone), but I welcome the day she starts posting about how she has eye and feet problems. Maybe it'll gibe her a kick up the backside!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> thanks i be fine i have scar tissue along the top of my stomach and suffer from pain there couple of painkillers and a good sleep and i will be okay
> hows the building work going?



All gone now hun thanks for asking x x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> right my baby programme is starting on 4
> 
> bk laters xxx



Just decided to watch that myself too.  I have been a bit too scared to until now.  Still not sure how much I want to see.


----------



## Steff

Its all good , its the diabetic lady joy as well 2night x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Its all good , its the diabetic lady joy as well 2night x



Oh I missed her, only started watching from about 9:40.  Did her birth go ok??


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> Oh I missed her, only started watching from about 9:40.  Did her birth go ok??



Scrap that - I did see her, just missed what her name was.   Feeling all emotional now.  Want a hug of hubby but he is shouting at some computer game at the moment.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Oh I missed her, only started watching from about 9:40.  Did her birth go ok??



yes it was her at the end who had her baby by c section


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> yes it was her at the end who had her baby by c section



I really hope all goes well for Allisonb and Lou tomorrow.


----------



## HelenP

I watch that baby programme too, think this is the first week where the husbands/partners haven't been total bleeeeeeps !!

Can't believe that Kelly was only 26!!

xx


----------



## rachelha

HelenP said:


> I watch that baby programme too, think this is the first week where the husbands/partners haven't been total bleeeeeeps !!
> 
> Can't believe that Kelly was only 26!!
> 
> xx



5 kids by the age of 26 - madness, and she was contemplating having another one


----------



## HelenP

Lol, someone on DS just posted that she's obviously the family's designated child-bearer 

xx


----------



## Steff

anno helen all that bolony about kellys other half getting a vesectomy came to nothing she wantes number 6 .

did u see the first episode the mum who had he awful hubby in and her 18 yr old son, the dad was jus joking about and being an irritant xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> anno helen all that bolony about kellys other half getting a vesectomy came to nothing she wantes number 6 .
> 
> did u see the first episode the mum who had he awful hubby in and her 18 yr old son, the dad was jus joking about and being an irritant xx




she had her son in the labour room with her - weird


----------



## Steff

Anyone Know Is Becky Is Ok???? Not Seen Her On For Agesss


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Becky's on now. I was talking to her earlier on twitter


----------



## Steff

well we have been asking her since 9 .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> well we have been asking her since 9 .



maybe she's busy/tired? I know clinic always takes it out of me


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> well we have been asking her since 9 .



Hey Steff, sorry to worry you love. I went from clinic straight to my dance class (Samba and Tango tonight. Samba - rhythmically HARD, Tango - drilled on proper frame. OUCH!), so I didn't get back til late.

Posted all the results over on that thread, but A1c came back as 6.2, so you and Sam were the winners


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> did u see the first episode the mum who had he awful hubby in and her 18 yr old son, the dad was jus joking about and being an irritant xx



Yes, he was a total Richard Head, but even worse was the bloke last week, who was being really nasty to his wife, saying things like "Well this is what YOU wanted, it's YOUR fault" "Why didn't you ask for blah blah" "How much longer are we gonna be here"  "It's 2am, I could've been getting some sleep" "Can't you find out, I wanna know where I stand" etc etc etc, and then when the midwife was in the room he was as sweet as pie.  What a git.  If I'd been his wife I'd have asked for a bedpan and lobbed it at his head.  Soon as she watches it back I hope she starts divorce proceedings!

xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all large coffee please


----------



## Steff

good morning all hope alls well

nice results bex hun xx x

pmsl@ helen and richard head.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lol richard head

morning kiddlywinks. woke up on 7.7, so I am currently partying hard. Thats a HUGE difference from the 17's I've been seeing  Got me a nice cup of tea, about to have me a nice small bowl of porridge. Then I'm off to work in an art gallery for 4 hours  i don't wanna goooooooooooo. Archaeology tomorrow though. YAY!

Remember the person I was having so many issues with about a month or so back? Guess who emailed me last night  I thought I'd blocked my email from getting anything from her. Obviously not


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,
BG 5.8....

I think I will have to go to Mc You Know Where and have a muffin and free coffee.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i would rather pull my own nose hairs out than work in the civic centre art gallery today  I'm serious. I'm in one of those moods where if they make me use a till or talk to the public about ANYTHING then I will throw a fit, make out I'm ill and come home. 4.5 hours, thats all. I see no point in this whatsoever. I think I will be as miserable and quiet as possible. I may also deliberately go hypo on them, just because Iam in one of those moods


----------



## Steff

Right just got back from town and got bits in for tonights big night in i was going with egg salad but changed it to chicken now mmm.


----------



## am64

hi all ....Richard head love it !!! helen your posts always crack me up !!!!
Becky excellent results 
sam so good to read your posts again we all missed you hun and pleased that the bs seem to behaving themselves more .....and yeh for 2 morrow what do you do with oyster shells ??
steffy Big HUG just because its nice!!! 
tez i havent got any coffee !!! bet you enjoyed the lovely weather at the seaside monday tuesday xx
hope you feeling better twinnie

well i have nobody at home today sons been off for last two days cos of a nasty rash where no man wants to get a rash....on mega anti biotics now poor guy it just never stops!!! anyway got his drama coursework completed and then promptly lost all the science that he did a few weeks ago...still not long then he can leave that place and go to college where he will be treated like a human being !!!
soooo Im home alone Heeheheee x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all ....Richard head love it !!! helen your posts always crack me up !!!!
> Becky excellent results
> sam so good to read your posts again we all missed you hun and pleased that the bs seem to behaving themselves more .....and yeh for 2 morrow what do you do with oyster shells ??
> steffy Big HUG just because its nice!!!
> tez i havent got any coffee !!! bet you enjoyed the lovely weather at the seaside monday tuesday xx
> hope you feeling better twinnie
> 
> well i have nobody at home today sons been off for last two days cos of a nasty rash where no man wants to get a rash....on mega anti biotics now poor guy it just never stops!!! anyway got his drama coursework completed and then promptly lost all the science that he did a few weeks ago...still not long then he can leave that place and go to college where he will be treated like a human being !!!
> soooo Im home alone Heeheheee x



Awwww am thanks hugs back xxx poor son hugs for him to x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Unimpressed

1. Doctors receptionist was rather rude when I handed her to envelope for the doctor
2. arrived at the art gallery following a bit of a crap hypo
3. feet REALLY sore from my boots (seriously, I don't ever want to wear them boots again)
4. felt funny, went to check my sugars, realised I'd forgotten my blood checker
5. burst into tears
6. told to go home
7. colin said he would tell supervisor that I went home sick because of a hypo
8. I hobble home
9. I now feel EXCEPTIONALLY bad as I had to phone the TEA and tell them SOMETHING - they think I'm home because of blood sugars being too low and that is for SOME extent true. But the main thing is that I had forgotten my machine - and had I gone back to get it, I would have got back to the office it would have been time to go home again.
10. So the fact is that the excuses given by Colin and thus me, is lies. I feel awful and really guilty. I have had to put on my time sheet "home sick". There's a note on there apologising, and offering to give up one of my saturdays to make up for it. I might ring them tomorrow and be all apologetic and whatnot and say i'll give up a saturday in one of the museums for them too. Like, this saturday or something.

*headdesk*

Tbg, I don't think I woul dhave made it through the whole shift in those shoes anyway. I'm sat here and they are burning awfully. I'm going to have to get myself a comfy pair of flat ballet shoes or something.

*sigh*

I know I said I would rather pull my nose hairs out than work there, but I still feel really really bad. I might have to do some overtime at archaeology too to make up for it


----------



## Steff

sent you mail becky xx


----------



## SacredHeart

*Hugs* Sorry you've had a rubbish time. 

FYI - memory foam insoles, usually about ?2 are wonderful. As are those blister plasters I mentioned on my blog ages ago. I'd have to have a look on there to remember the name, but they stay on for DAYS, and are great at preventing blisters as well as mending them


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> sent you mail becky xx



Thanks for that hon 

By the looks of it the diastolic is a bit low, if 75 is the optimal?


----------



## am64

hi girls ...i decided to spring clean the sitting room...im still finding xmas cards down the back of the tv ....now ive got about 1 1/2 hours to try and put it back together


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> *Hugs* Sorry you've had a rubbish time.
> 
> FYI - memory foam insoles, usually about ?2 are wonderful. As are those blister plasters I mentioned on my blog ages ago. I'd have to have a look on there to remember the name, but they stay on for DAYS, and are great at preventing blisters as well as mending them



Thanks hun, I'll look into them! Stick em in my boots and ones that hurt. Thankfully I can wear trainers to the archaeology job. 

Best thing I can do is offer to give the TEA one of my saturdays to make up for it. I was in such a foul mood after realising I'd forgotten my meter.

*sigh*


----------



## SacredHeart

I wouldn't worry too much, Am. My advent tree is still waiting to be dismantled in my bedroom, and there are still Christmas cards on Andrew's door!


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> Thanks hun, I'll look into them! Stick em in my boots and ones that hurt. Thankfully I can wear trainers to the archaeology job.
> 
> Best thing I can do is offer to give the TEA one of my saturdays to make up for it. I was in such a foul mood after realising I'd forgotten my meter.
> 
> *sigh*



You can but offer. Shows that you're willing, at any rate


----------



## Steff

Right got to dash away to bank

laters gals xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Have fun! Unlikely, since it's the bank, but try anyway  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> You can but offer. Shows that you're willing, at any rate



aye exactly  I'm gunna give thema ring in the morning I think and offer. I don't mind sitting in a museum on a saturday for a bit.


----------



## SacredHeart

At least it's busier then


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> At least it's busier then



less boring


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Have fun! Unlikely, since it's the bank, but try anyway  x



Never fun at the bank hun, well unless your collecting your very large cheque after a lottery win, which i was not i must add lol. xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah yes, but it's standing in line whilst being slightly annoyed - one of the great British pastimes!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

god i am so hacked off. Today's blog post and D365 photo comes courtesy of my rubbish doctor.


----------



## SacredHeart

Is it up yet, hon?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Is it up yet, hon?



I'll do it later on i think. Need to calm down and make sure things are sorted withh them first. Gunna ring them back now I think


----------



## SacredHeart

Good plan.


----------



## Steff

Do you know when you test yourself and you get that really high number you where not expecting and it just makes you wanna run away well i just got it i tested at 24.2 and i feel no hyper symptoms??.


----------



## rachelha

I hate that too, especially when you thought you were having a good day.  It is so frustrating.

I need to get off here and get on with some work - oops


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep, it's really frustrating.  xx


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I hate that too, especially when you thought you were having a good day.  It is so frustrating.
> 
> I need to get off here and get on with some work - oops



catch you later rach, ive just got a 2 litre bottle of drench out the fridge , swear i dont have usual symptoms tho


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah! Big pigeon just flew at the window behind me ands cared me senseless!


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Ah! Big pigeon just flew at the window behind me ands cared me senseless!



Did it actually hit the window?

We have a laundry drying room between my flat and the neighbours which has plastic slats at the front but is open to outside.  We found 2 pigeons in there the other morning.  Horrid things, they made a right mess of the floor and the clean washing.


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, it just flew into it and flew back off, thankfully.


----------



## falcon123

Feel a bit tired and washed out after the hypo and fasting blood test. A pint of Adnams please? As the jukebox is quiet do you mind if I sit over there and strm my "air guitar"?


----------



## rachelha

it is weird I have never done a fasting blood glucose test.  Not really complaining, I am bad at not eating.


----------



## Tezzz

falcon123 said:


> Feel a bit tired and washed out after the hypo and fasting blood test. A pint of Adnams please? As the jukebox is quiet do you mind if I sit over there and strm my "air guitar"?



Hope you're feeling better Falcon.

I'll stick a quid in the jukebox and put *Stairway To Heaven* on for you.


----------



## falcon123

rachelha said:


> it is weird I have never done a fasting blood glucose test.  Not really complaining, I am bad at not eating.



The fasting was mainly for colesterol level. This is usually carried out from 40 onwards for Type I and from diagnosis with Type II, if not alredy being done for other reasons. Fasting blood sugar does not have a big meaning with Type I.


----------



## insulinaddict09

_Hey guys  I hope everyone is well in 2010   ..hellooo and  (((hugs))) to Twin , Tom , Ross , Tez ,  Alan and all the old regs  _


----------



## Donald

insulinaddict09 said:


> _Hey guys  I hope everyone is well in 2010   ..hellooo and  (((hugs))) to Twin , Tom , Ross , Tez ,  Alan and all the old regs  _



Hello how are you doing long time no read hope all is well.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> Hello how are you doing long time no read hope all is well.



Hey Donald , I'm great thanks  I hope you're well. I've been busy traveling with work , so not as much time for sitting on here posting Unfortunately Visa wants me to work full time haha 
Hopefully I'll be able to look in a bit more regularly again .


----------



## rossi_mac

Cor Blimey!! I thought I was imagining something then!! Welcome AM good to see you! Glad to hear you're doing well, Katie is in Aus, but has been popping in late at night, knowing you you may catch her!


----------



## Steff

hello anne marie lovely to see you


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Cor Blimey!! I thought I was imagining something then!! Welcome AM good to see you! Glad to hear you're doing well, Katie is in Aus, but has been popping in late at night, knowing you you may catch her!



_Hey honey (((hugs))) how are you ? I added you to my new addy on MSN , I do still use my old one but not as often as I used to , hence the new name and email . How is work? I'm really busy , I don't ever seem to stop now   no peace for the wicked eh haha .I left an offliner for Twin here and on MSN hopefully we'll catch up with eachother .  _


----------



## insulinaddict09

Steff2010 said:


> hello anne marie lovely to see you



_Hey Steff , I hope you're well , it's been ages since I last logged on here !! I forgot my passy and it took a few attempts lmfao _


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> _Hey Steff , I hope you're well , it's been ages since I last logged on here !! I forgot my passy and it took a few attempts lmfao _



pmsl , peeps will be gutted they missed ya dnt think alan been on today yet,


----------



## insulinaddict09

Steff2010 said:


> pmsl , peeps will be gutted they missed ya dnt think alan been on today yet,



_Lol , I'm sure I'll catch up with people over the next few days..If I get time I'll log in tomorrow . If I survive my bloods in the morning  _


----------



## Steff

insulinaddict09 said:


> _Lol , I'm sure I'll catch up with people over the next few days..If I get time I'll log in tomorrow . If I survive my bloods in the morning  _



haha yes how has it all been going with your diabetes you still not sleeping at night ?


----------



## rossi_mac

Busy here too, but all good.

So you donating a pint in the morning Hope it goes okay, and hope you getting some good control/care.

Catch you all later

Rossi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Steff2010 said:


> haha yes how has it all been going with your diabetes you still not sleeping at night ?



_Hmm I sleep every few days .. sometimes everyday but only for like an hour , not much at all . I'm still a hardcore Insomniac  Yeah I'm still a Diabetic lmfao .. I'm still looking for a cure  I'll let you all know if I find one  Hey Tom will be pumping soon , wow he really went for it ..I don't like the idea of being attached to something all the time  MDI  ftw for me lol  good luck to Tom though it will be easier for him at uni _


----------



## Steff

lol yes you must let us know if u find one hehe, right i must go lovely to catch you , dont be a stranger xx take care.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Steff2010 said:


> lol yes you must let us know if u find one hehe, right i must go lovely to catch you , dont be a stranger xx take care.



_Bye Steff tc honey (((hugs))) see you soon _


----------



## SacredHeart

A-M! Hey, long time no see!


----------



## am64

AM woop woop hi !!! love am xxx


----------



## Steff

Im suddenly shattered must be the bloody fact he is sat with footy on the gogglebox


----------



## Steff

Im talking jibbeirsh and other half jus had to test me oops i was shakie stevens, test came back 26

.5 oops my chickuin salad for the big night in has jus cockd me up;

                   auvoir all


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Im talking jibbeirsh and other half jus had to test me oops i was shakie stevens, test came back 26
> 
> .5 oops my chickuin salad for the big night in has jus cockd me up;
> 
> auvoir all



what was in that chicken salad cuz?? thats way high xxx big huggys xx


----------



## Peter C

Hmmmm a glass of red wine will do nicely.


----------



## am64

Peter C said:


> Hmmmm a glass of red wine will do nicely.



any particular one pete ? this place has them all !


----------



## Steff

I described what i put in salad, i kept to the no sauces am.

its ok my other half put hsi headfones on cause i was singing songs off adverts on the tele


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> I described what i put in salad, i kept to the no sauces am.
> 
> its ok my other half put hsi headfones on cause i was singing songs off adverts on the tele



hahhaa hun still high ?? i will check the big night out thread to see what happened xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahhaa hun still high ?? i will check the big night out thread to see what happened xx



it has really put pay to my 3 hr reading opn the thread , it has 100 per cent baffled me. im down to 14.6


----------



## Hazel

Does anyone know if Alan is OK

Not seen him about all that often


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Does anyone know if Alan is OK
> 
> Not seen him about all that often



yea as far as i know he was in earlier Helen


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, he was around earlier, and he emailed me on Sunday


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> it has really put pay to my 3 hr reading opn the thread , it has 100 per cent baffled me. im down to 14.6



good going down .......


----------



## Steff

yup it is ok i just dnt get it , maybe the tomatoes with the carbs gawd knows


----------



## am64

Hazel said:


> Does anyone know if Alan is OK
> 
> Not seen him about all that often



Im sure hes fine just having a few hours off


----------



## Hazel

Good - glad he is OK


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> yup it is ok i just dnt get it , maybe the tomatoes with the carbs gawd knows



hi steff hope you are okay ?


----------



## twinnie

insulinaddict09 said:


> _Hey guys  I hope everyone is well in 2010   ..hellooo and  (((hugs))) to Twin , Tom , Ross , Tez ,  Alan and all the old regs  _



hello how are you doing its great to hear from you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

morning. II overslept because I am a loser.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning all,

I can't sleep. Been awake for ages.

Sam you're not a loser. You overslept because you were *tired*.

Time to get the book out again...


----------



## Steff

good morning all, yes im fine vickie now hun xxx


----------



## twinnie

salmonpuff said:


> morning. II overslept because I am a loser.



sam you are not a loser hun you must of needed the extra sleep {{hugs}} coming your way


i  am glad you are okay steff 

coffee please


----------



## Steff

How are you ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right, best throw my coat on and get my backside down to the unit. Cool. Catch ya later peeps


----------



## twinnie

hi steff i hope the question is for me  still a little bit sore and still getting some high numbers got to phone dsn on monday to review the change in my lantus 
heard about nhs condion mangerment from the job centre so there have reffered me there mean to be really good and can push for things and can make waiting times shorter so hopefully i can start getting a little more help


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi steff i hope the question is for me  still a little bit sore and still getting some high numbers got to phone dsn on monday to review the change in my lantus
> heard about nhs condion mangerment from the job centre so there have reffered me there mean to be really good and can push for things and can make waiting times shorter so hopefully i can start getting a little more help



yeah was for you hun, well good luck we all need a bit more help hun x


gtg now catch u later x


----------



## SacredHeart

Wow, quiet over here this afternoon.

Didn't quite make it to 13 complete hypo free days, by going hypo in B&Q, by the power tools dispay


----------



## Steff

Yeah  i  have just gotta out of bed i had a hyper and it was 21.4 , im away back there now ok, catch you later


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff....feel better hon xx


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Wow, quiet over here this afternoon.
> 
> Didn't quite make it to 13 complete hypo free days, by going hypo in B&Q, by the power tools dispay



I hope you hypo addled brain did not buy too many power tools


----------



## Steff

Becky its ok, i too lapotop to bed with me , other half is sat playing pool so i left him to it .


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> I hope you hypo addled brain did not buy too many power tools



LOL! Nope, I was there buying stuff for work. Thankfully it wasn't Ikea, or it could have gone quite disasterously! 



Steff2010 said:


> Becky its ok, i too lapotop to bed with me , other half is sat playing pool so i left him to it .



Aren't laptops amazing?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> LOL! Nope, I was there buying stuff for work. Thankfully it wasn't Ikea, or it could have gone quite disasterously!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't laptops amazing?



lol is am busy with didka today?


----------



## SacredHeart

I think so. Thursday is a day when she's quite free, I believe.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I think so. Thursday is a day when she's quite free, I believe.



Ok.I wonder if anne marie will pop back in at some point.


----------



## SacredHeart

Hope so! It was lovely to see her around yesterday


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hope so! It was lovely to see her around yesterday



Yes she was saying she had not realised it had been November since she last logged in, now all we need is heidi to make an apperenece it must have been nearly 9 month since she was last here.


----------



## SacredHeart

Whoa...has it really been that long?


----------



## Steff

ok 6 month lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

Still a big chunk of time, though.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Still a big chunk of time, though.



I just wonder if her son Nathan is ok


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, it makes you worry, doesn't it?


----------



## Steff

Sure does , i aint got any other way of contact l i know she uses yahoo but i aint got her detials


----------



## SacredHeart

That's the problem with the internet, if someone vanishes


----------



## Steff

yeah bummer she was really good to chat to .


----------



## SacredHeart

Very true.

Argh, I really hate it when I think up an idea for a project, and really want to do it. I have enough to do as it is!


----------



## Steff

Man im severley worried about myself , got hair falling out when i brush it , as well as the rest of my issues lol. if i was a dawg id be put down lol.


----------



## am64

hi folks xxxx didnt quite get the quiet day Id hoped for! my hubby has another gig tonight...this time in bristol but im not going ...so he's home early !


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Been busy today.... Not! Highlight has been watching the Compare the meerkat dot com videos on youtube...

And I repaired the OH's laptop.

Time to have a soak in the bath for a few hours and read a good book...


----------



## Steff

Im heading away back to bed i gotta get my brain slayed and if im asleep then it is docile ,just had massive row with him indoors over nothinig fooled myslef into thinking i could just laugh off these hypers but it aint happening 

back later


----------



## SacredHeart

See you in a bit hon xx


----------



## rachelha

Yeah - leaving work on time and heading to the pub for a couple of waters.  Need to get on here later on, there are a number of people I have said I will reply properly to, but exhaustion has got the better of me.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

headesk headdesk HEADESK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

*cushion cushion cushion*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I will happily have the cushion to scream into

Despite work being totally awesome, I am very close to tears again. Stupid doctors. At least I have a blog post to write later on eh?

Nevermind. It's nearly the weekend.

Then itll be tuesday. I'm terrified.......


----------



## SacredHeart

You know, that's exactly what I thought after my hypo in B&Q earlier!


----------



## am64

hello folks xxxx i darent ask how things are !!


----------



## Steff

nah id not bother


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> nah id not bother



hahaa you ok steff you've had a rough day aswell !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahaa you ok steff you've had a rough day aswell !



Yup you ? ........


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Yup you ? ........



that headache that started last night has been a nightmare not had one like that for ages  but I must get an early nite as hubby is in bristol at gig and will probably get home about 3am !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> that headache that started last night has been a nightmare not had one like that for ages  but I must get an early nite as hubby is in bristol at gig and will probably get home about 3am !



and this early night will it be after 11 .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> and this early night will it be after 11 .



i know i know tell me to go to bed if im still around at 10 pm !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i know i know tell me to go to bed if im still around at 10 pm !!!



i will do missy.


----------



## am64

21.59 and im going to bed xxx nite nite folks xx


----------



## Steff

nighty night


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm so tired.


----------



## Steff

my head is going to explode ive gone seriously wrong somewhere in a past life im now 19.3
im away to bed i have ziltch energy left

goodnight


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening crew, whats going down?? I was going to have a quiet night, then thought no I'll have 1 then I thought yes 1 bottle 
Good luck all on getting to friday!


----------



## Steff

ive finally had it now i am up again and tested at 16,1 these numbers are just crazy.im going to take myself into hospital i cant hack this .


----------



## Hazel

Steff

I can so feel for you - I went thru this in 2008

My levels went up and during the year, for no apparent reason.  GP tried me on different tablets, nothing seemed to help

My GP was confused as I has always had good levels.  Alway around 4.2 before evening meals HbA1c around 5.5 - then it soared to around 11.00, daily readings anything as high as 28 -32.

We agreed that I needed to go to hospital for a battery of tests - the result, they put me on insulin

HbA1c dropped now to 6.5

Steff I am not tying to frighten you, what I have described is just me.   The DSN at the the hospital told me that diabetes is a progessive illness.  The meds that suit you today - won't suit you tomoro  

Although I am T2 I now need insulin

Again, this is my story = I started to record all my reading, charting them to give to my GP - and it is that she used to refer me to the hospital

I hope this does not happen to you

Best wishes


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff,

It might be worth the hospital visit if your high levels are affecting you this much. I know it's not a pleasant thought, but if it's going to move things in the right direction....

Let us know what happens?  xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

God I can hardly keep my eyes open...these 3am tests for the past week or two (tbh I can't remember how long its been) are taking it out of me. 5.8 last night, woke on 3.7...despite doing exactly the same and waking on like 7.1 for the past few days. I DONT UNDERSTAND 

Still feeling proper down in the dumps about everything. But I spoke to mum last night as she understands the other day was due to my epic hypo (1.5mmol/L, and I barely remember the conversation). She was appalled that my doctor has done what he has. 

On tuesday I will be recording the conversation on my phone, and transcribing it. Just in case.

Keeping an eye on strips. Hopefully one or both of my meters will arrive over the next few days (meter, my meter and becky's meter XD)


----------



## twinnie

steff are u alright ? i will be on line today


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning diabetics hope the sun is metophorically (sp?)shinning in your world today.

I'm pretty busy at the minute and not around much for next week or so.

Cheers to you, remember to play but play safe

Rossi


----------



## twinnie

right going to the densit {grrrrr} large vodka before i go be back soon


----------



## runner

Hi Steff, sorry to hear you're having such a horrible time.  I think your right to to get some help in sorting it out - good luck and hugs.


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Been awake since 4am. I hate this.

Steff, you poor thing. You must get those hypers sorted out. I worry for you.

Right think I'll go for another walk today. Might go to Lewes and have a pint of real ale for a special treat and walk back.


----------



## Steff

_Hello I have no idea if i am in the right place but Stephanie did tell me a pub thread so i am guessing this is the right place.She is being kept in hospital overnight and as yet we have no idea when she will be home.I am her other half and I have had to take some leave from work as our little boy needs some tlc he is naturally concerned as we all are.I was told well ordered to come in and let people know what was happening.I will pass on all your messages and if I know her like i think I do she will be on here on her mobile anyway she is bored already.

Thank you._


----------



## Tezzz

Dear Steff's other half,

Thanks for letting us know Steff is in hospital. Please pass on all our thoughts and best wishes.

Tell her we're getting withdrawal symptoms already.


----------



## Hazel

Oh dear - poor Steff

Our thoughts and love are with you

Keep in touch


----------



## MartinX123

Poor Steff. Sorry to hear she is in hospital, hope she is getting well looked after in there!

Tell her *hugs*


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> _Hello I have no idea if i am in the right place but Stephanie did tell me a pub thread so i am guessing this is the right place.She is being kept in hospital overnight and as yet we have no idea when she will be home.I am her other half and I have had to take some leave from work as our little boy needs some tlc he is naturally concerned as we all are.I was told well ordered to come in and let people know what was happening.I will pass on all your messages and if I know her like i think I do she will be on here on her mobile anyway she is bored already.
> 
> Thank you._



thank you steffs o/h for letting us know how she is we are all thinking of her


----------



## rachelha

twinnie said:


> thank you steffs o/h for letting us know how she is we are all thinking of her



Oh goodness - tell her I am thinking of her.  I really hope they sort things out quickly.


----------



## SacredHeart

Whoa...thanks for letting us know.


----------



## rachelha

Do you think we should put about Steff in a new thread as not everyone uses the pub?


----------



## SacredHeart

Might be a good idea


----------



## rachelha

I will do it - just wanted to check no one thought she would mind


----------



## SacredHeart

I doubt she'd mind. Might cheer her up to know we were all thinking of her


----------



## rachelha

Hope she is sorted out soon, all the hypers must be making her feel rotten


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, poor love. I know how rubbish I've felt when I'm high - i really feel for her.


----------



## rachelha

Grrrr so tired and so much to do.  I think I am going to have to come in to work over the weekend.  Not good at all.  Why did I end up off at the end of last week, it has not helped anything at all
Stupid place


----------



## SacredHeart

Weekend work? Not fun. 

I feel your pain in being tired, because I'm absolutely exhausted. I'm wondering what the heck is going on with the air in the office today, because I have drunk SO much water, but my throat is still dry. Weird.


----------



## rachelha

I have been trying to only have one cup of coffee a day to limit my caffeine intake but I HAD to give in and get a diet coke this afternoon, I was about to fall asleep at my desk.

Hope your dry throat and exhaustion are not signs of coming down with something - get some vitamin pills down your throat quick!


----------



## SacredHeart

I really hope so too! I've been feeling pretty rubbish all week. Seems like the old immune system isn't giving in without a fight!


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> _Hello I have no idea if i am in the right place but Stephanie did tell me a pub thread so i am guessing this is the right place.She is being kept in hospital overnight and as yet we have no idea when she will be home.I am her other half and I have had to take some leave from work as our little boy needs some tlc he is naturally concerned as we all are.I was told well ordered to come in and let people know what was happening.I will pass on all your messages and if I know her like i think I do she will be on here on her mobile anyway she is bored already.
> 
> Thank you._



Please give her my love and I hope she gets all this sorted out soon. xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hello all. I'm proper exhausted. Counting, weighing and processing various shells is exhausting.

My USB contour arrived today. But its currently in the post office 

I had a strange commetn from someone claiming to represent Bayer. Not sure its entirely legit. 

Spag bol for dinner. Mmmm.

Just had marmite on toast though. Thank you 2.7


----------



## SacredHeart

I think it's legit, I got a press release returned when I got in touch, which had contacts at Bayer and their numbers.

Looks ok to me.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I think it's legit, I got a press release returned when I got in touch, which had contacts at Bayer and their numbers.
> 
> Looks ok to me.



i'll try and email them...wont be satisfied til I see some 'qualifications' if you get me.

Still think they should have looked properly to find my email though

i feel well funny


----------



## SacredHeart

Have you checked again?


----------



## SacredHeart

http://www.mslworldwide.com/

That's the company this woman works for.


----------



## rachelha

Sam - Marmite on toast is not that quick acting - you may be feeling rough as your levels slowly go back up.  For some weird reason that is always when I feel worst not when they are at their lowest.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> http://www.mslworldwide.com/
> 
> That's the company this woman works for.



Hmmmm, looking more legit. I've just emailed them. We shall see. I swear it wasn't that company I spoke to the other day.

I want my meter now dagnabit. I wonder if the post office would let me have it if i walk up there now?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> Sam - Marmite on toast is not that quick acting - you may be feeling rough as your levels slowly go back up.  For some weird reason that is always when I feel worst not when they are at their lowest.



i know that. I had juice too.


----------



## SacredHeart

salmonpuff said:


> Hmmmm, looking more legit. I've just emailed them. We shall see. I swear it wasn't that company I spoke to the other day.
> 
> I want my meter now dagnabit. I wonder if the post office would let me have it if i walk up there now?




It probably is legit. With the launch of a huge product like this, they've probably brought in a freelance PR company to get it the best coverage they can.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> It probably is legit. With the launch of a huge product like this, they've probably brought in a freelance PR company to get it the best coverage they can.



best coverage is definitely our blogs. Because we are THAT AWESOME


----------



## rachelha

salmonpuff said:


> i know that. I had juice too.



sorry I realised after I had posted you would already know that.  Would your post office still be open they normally shut at 5 up here


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

rachelha said:


> sorry I realised after I had posted you would already know that.  Would your post office still be open they normally shut at 5 up here



its open til 7 according to the annoying red slip. Says i have to wait 24 hours to get it though...but theres no time on it.......


----------



## Peter C

salmonpuff said:


> hello all. I'm proper exhausted. Counting, weighing and processing various shells is exhausting.



Your Oyster shells take me back to the first dig I went on as a holiday job.
It was at Winteron Roman Villa in north Lincolnshire.
I was allotted a patch to dig and clean and turned up a huge pile of the oyster shells. It seems I was excavating outside the kitchen window and they just chucked them out. Mind you I found some smashing coins as I worked outwards across the cobbled courtyard. And picked up a beautiful little Stone Age arrowhead walking across the field.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Peter C said:


> Your Oyster shells take me back to the first dig I went on as a holiday job.
> It was at Winteron Roman Villa in north Lincolnshire.
> I was allotted a patch to dig and clean and turned up a huge pile of the oyster shells. It seems I was excavating outside the kitchen window and they just chucked them out. Mind you I found some smashing coins as I worked outwards across the cobbled courtyard. And picked up a beautiful little Stone Age arrowhead walking across the field.



stone age? Please don't say stone age in front of me *headdesk* do you mean the palaeolithic? Iron Age? Was it barb and tang??? Also, I hope you handed it it in?

Are you an archaeologist? I work for Southampton Archaeology Unit, doing an archiving job at the moment but trying to get out and dig.


----------



## Peter C

salmonpuff said:


> Are you an archaeologist? I work for Southampton Archaeology Unit, doing an archiving job at the moment but trying to get out and dig.



No I'm not an archeologist. I was an historian but I went on digs in the hols when I was student.

at the moment I'm helping the archeological section of the local heritage society.We spend sunday afternoons doing test pits. Any thing really good we find we have to stop and hand it over to the professionals ( who mostly don't seem to have got the time, money or interest in following it up). Half the archeaologists at the local University are foreigners ( what happened to "British jobs for British workers" ?) They seem not to be the least bit interested in local archaeology in our patch and have such arcane digging interests such as Pre-Astec Mexico and female Prisons in Australia.
Last summer we hit the jackpot by finding the site of a medieval manor house. The county archeaologist is actually interested in a proper dig on this one though, as is the local Council.


----------



## am64

Peter C said:


> No I'm not an archeologist. I was an historian but I went on digs in the hols when I was student.
> 
> at the moment I'm helping the archeological section of the local heritage society.We spend sunday afternoons doing test pits. Any thing really good we find we have to stop and hand it over to the professionals ( who mostly don't seem to have got the time, money or interest in following it up). Half the archeaologists at the local University are foreigners ( *what happened to "British jobs for British workers" ?*) They seem not to be the least bit interested in local archaeology in our patch and have such arcane digging interests such as Pre-Astec Mexico and female Prisons in Australia.
> Last summer we hit the jackpot by finding the site of a medieval manor house. The county archeaologist is actually interested in a proper dig on this one though, as is the local Council.



and who is precisely regarded as *British* peter???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Peter C said:


> No I'm not an archeologist. I was an historian but I went on digs in the hols when I was student.
> 
> at the moment I'm helping the archeological section of the local heritage society.We spend sunday afternoons doing test pits. Any thing really good we find we have to stop and hand it over to the professionals ( who mostly don't seem to have got the time, money or interest in following it up). Half the archeaologists at the local University are foreigners ( what happened to "British jobs for British workers" ?) They seem not to be the least bit interested in local archaeology in our patch and have such arcane digging interests such as Pre-Astec Mexico and female Prisons in Australia.
> Last summer we hit the jackpot by finding the site of a medieval manor house. The county archeaologist is actually interested in a proper dig on this one though, as is the local Council.



I hope to god you do it properly with straight section edges and dug with stratigraphy, context sheets done and drawings done properly or you'll have me to deal with


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> and who is precisely regarded as *British* peter???



I don't normally like to have a go at things, but I couldn't agree with you more, am.


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> I don't normally like to have a go at things, but I couldn't agree with you more, am.



Hi becks how are you FB ???


----------



## SacredHeart

I'll be on in a bit? I'm just waiting for my Mum to get back to me on Skype. BTW, are you planning on coming to the Circle D meet? My train tickets arrived today


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> I'll be on in a bit? I'm just waiting for my Mum to get back to me on Skype. BTW, are you planning on coming to the Circle D meet? My train tickets arrived today



yes xxxx but as always i have to see how things are xxxx


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please


----------



## runner

SacredHeart said:


> I don't normally like to have a go at things, but I couldn't agree with you more, am.



Ditto!  Large coffee please!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Large Coffee (*cough* Irish Coffee) here too please. Long night last night dealing with the hypo/hyper mixture  I'm exhausted.

Ah well, going for a walk up to the post office in a very short while (well as soon as Matt gets his bum up) to get my new meter


----------



## runner

Hope you like your new meter.  I'm still struggling with double figures in the morning.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm going to sign out from here before I find that I get myself into trouble


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

got my meter


----------



## am64

im cracking open the champange cos steffys back home xxxx but theres no one aboutoh well better have it all myself


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> im cracking open the champange cos steffys back home xxxx but theres no one aboutoh well better have it all myself


You can share if you want.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

i'm quite upset again

money is running out. Payday is not for another 2 weeks and even then its not going to be massive..........

gotta tighten our belts for a bit...even though FF13 is coming out on tuesday and we HAVE to get it.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooops, fell asleep for a bit.......


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

fail day. I am so tired i do not understand what is going oooooooooooooooooooon, and i am also hungry........machine will bleep at me in a minute though...


----------



## am64

back for a bit
 becky i email you ...samm have a glass of cheer me up juice and ypauly give me that champange back !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

can;t have cheer me up juice, got co-codomol dossolving in a glass at the moment lol. Just had a moment of nasty leg ouchy, no idea where it came from, probably N related. Stupid nerve issues  first one for a while though so i guess thats good


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> back for a bit
> becky i email you ...samm have a glass of cheer me up juice and ypauly give me that champange back !!



*goes to read* We have been missing each other all week, haven't we?!


----------



## am64

yep bit of a mad week ...lots of stress  i've spent alot of today in bed


----------



## SacredHeart

Aw bless you hon. I know what you mean. I wish I'd spent today in bed


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Aw bless you hon. I know what you mean. I wish I'd spent today in bed



I was hiding ...its what i do when i get upset xxx sleep sleep glorious sleep


----------



## Steff

well hello my lovley people, nice to see this place dnt fall apart while im gone hehe, hope everyone is well i have been lying on my back more then enought lately so i have been up since 5 only so much bed riddeness someone can take hehe.xxxx


----------



## ukjohn

Good morning Steff...Nice to see you back, the place almost came to a standstill without you.  Hope you are feeling a little better and that things now move forward for you..
Take care
John x


----------



## Steff

ukjohn said:


> Good morning Steff...Nice to see you back, the place almost came to a standstill without you.  Hope you are feeling a little better and that things now move forward for you..
> Take care
> John x



Good morning John nice to hear from you mate,I am feeling alot better then i have been.


----------



## am64

morning all well the sun is shining the sky is blue....! loads to do a hubby got gig tonight in london xxx


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> morning all well the sun is shining the sky is blue....! loads to do a hubby got gig tonight in london xxx



Am - what does your husband play?  What is the name of his band?  Are they on myspace or anything similar?


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Am - what does your husband play?  What is the name of his band?  Are they on myspace or anything similar?



he plays improvised music he plays the adapted bass and i send you the links when i find them ????


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> he plays improvised music he plays the adapted bass and i send you the links when i find them ????



'scuse my ignorance but what is an adapted bass?  You do have a talented family with your daughter's art too!


----------



## Steff

Hey gals just spent last 45 mins looking for aztec art for lads homework boy was it hard work lol.


----------



## rachelha

I am meant to be doing some work at the moment, but like normal on here instead.  I have got one bit done, MUST get on with the other.


----------



## Steff

lol well this place aint to bad after me not being around for 2 days, these 2 have not let it go to the dogds as much as i thought lol.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> 'scuse my ignorance but what is an adapted bass?  You do have a talented family with your daughter's art too!



His bass is mighty wierd ...its an ordinary bass that he has modified to suit is rythmic playing . He basically put a harmonica pick up on the neck so when he hammers the strings he gets the sound from the vibration down to the ordinary bass pick up AND the note running to the topneck pick up as well ... sounds very rythmic !! for some reason myspace has gone a bit wierd !


----------



## Steff

Right well as much as i trust my better half haha with cooking a joint of beef I cant resist butting in so im going to and sort lunch and then make some phone calls it dont pay to be outta action for 2 days when your as popular as me pmsl only joking xxx 

Laters all xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

half tempted to walk away from the forum again. Why? Because my 21.7 post really seems to have made me seem like a bad guy and now despite the post being finished with people still feel like jumping in and having a go at me for not "explaining things"

I hate the internet sometimes


----------



## SacredHeart

I wouldn't hon. Just leave it be, it'll be forgotten about in a couple of days. *hugs*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> I wouldn't hon. Just leave it be, it'll be forgotten about in a couple of days. *hugs*



maybe it will, but I don't appreciate it when people jump into a thread that was for all intents and purposes "dead".

I'm going to shut up about it now

I'm letting things get to me way too much right now. Stupid girl that I am.


----------



## SacredHeart

Sometimes we've got to learn from the ducks. Let it roll right off us. But probably not eat as much bread as they do.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Sometimes we've got to learn from the ducks. Let it roll right off us. But probably not eat as much bread as they do.



i like ducks  especially if its on a plate


----------



## SacredHeart

I have a greetings card that says 'ducks really do have it all'. Makes me giggle


----------



## am64

am64 said:


> His bass is mighty wierd ...its an ordinary bass that he has modified to suit is rythmic playing . He basically put a harmonica pick up on the neck so when he hammers the strings he gets the sound from the vibration down to the ordinary bass pick up AND the note running to the topneck pick up as well ... sounds very rythmic !! for some reason myspace has gone a bit wierd !



found u tube of a gig 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVCeVLDwkwI
my son is playing guitar...it is an aquire taste in music tho !!!!
this sint the band tonight tho he palys with a number of differnt line ups xx


----------



## Steff

Im away out for a walk with my lad going to take the scenic route I need some air to my lungs, catch you lot later x


----------



## SacredHeart

See you in a bit. xx


----------



## Steff

I took the short cut haha, nah seriously 35 minutes does me x


----------



## SacredHeart

Do what you can! Better than nothing!


----------



## am64

hi folks !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi folks !



Hi am  nd bex xxxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Hi am  nd bex xxxx



good to see you back on form steffy xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> good to see you back on form steffy xxx



Dont take alot lol, im like a camel always got the hump over sumit , then im back again to my usual self .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Dont take alot lol, im like a camel always got the hump over sumit , then im back again to my usual self .



heheeeee im only around for a short one as going to have early dinns cos Im on roadie and driving dutys again tonight xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heheeeee im only around for a short one as going to have early dinns cos Im on roadie and driving dutys again tonight xx



aw ok you not around 2night then hun? coz last week i was wondering where u was x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> aw ok you not around 2night then hun? coz last week i was wondering where u was x



should be back too late as we'll just go in do the gig come home dont really need to get involved with other bands xxx phew still nice to go into london 
ps love new piccies xxx


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please been in glasgow all day at a craft fair with my mum and daughter the things i do lol 
good to see you back steff


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> large coffee please been in glasgow all day at a craft fair with my mum and daughter the things i do lol
> good to see you back steff



ty am i aint to photogenic lol, 


hi Vickie hun nice to be back missed you guys x x x x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> ty am i aint to photogenic lol,
> 
> 
> hi Vickie hun nice to be back missed you guys x x x x



we missed you too it was far too quiet lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> we missed you too it was far too quiet lol



lol i liked a comment helen p left she said it is funny how she didnt come in to steffs 2,000 posts today x


----------



## am64

twinnie said:


> we missed you too it was far too quiet lol



hi twinnie are you better now as well hun ??


----------



## twinnie

sorry my daughter kicked me off the computer homework kids lol 
very sore tonight walking around the craft fair but at least my mum and daughter enjoyed it large coffee please


----------



## Steff

Hi Vikie ill join you ill have a very sneaky hot latte.


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Hi Vikie ill join you ill have a very sneaky hot latte.



coming right up lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> coming right up lol



ty hun lol xx


----------



## Steff

Evening all xxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

evening all. Very tired here, bed soon methinks. Up early tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Yes I think i will be heading there very soon myself. x


----------



## am64

im back !!! they went on first it went down well ....and we got out of there xxx


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please took painkillers last night and crash out had a great night sleep should go to glasgow more often lol


----------



## Steff

good morning all x xx


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> good morning all x xx



Meh, nothing good about a Monday. Well nothing that a large umbrella & fruit laden cocktail by a pool somewhere warm wouldnt solve


----------



## rachelha

Hello all

I have my 13 week scan this afternoon, v nervous.  Asuming it is ok, we will finally be broadcasting my pregnancy to the world.


----------



## Steff

good luck rach xx


----------



## runner

Hi all, yes, good luck Rach


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Hi all, yes, good luck Rach



Morning runner hows u


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all!

Sunshine! Where have you been all my life? Took my coat off halfway into work!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sunshine! Where have you been all my life? Took my coat off halfway into work!



lol woooo so now we all got it , good weekend ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not bad. Got a lot of cleaning done, but for the life of me could I find a pair of jeans/trousers to fit me when I went looking for them on Saturday?!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not bad. Got a lot of cleaning done, but for the life of me could I find a pair of jeans/trousers to fit me when I went looking for them on Saturday?!



ooooohh which way?


----------



## SacredHeart

Well M&S have started cutting theirs differently, so all the size 12's that fitted me/were getting too big last time I bought from them are now too small. And all the 14's are too big. Hmph....


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Well M&S have started cutting theirs differently, so all the size 12's that fitted me/were getting too big last time I bought from them are now too small. And all the 14's are too big. Hmph....



I dnt think i have wore a pair of jeans this year yet lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. I live in my jeans, I really do. If it's not summer or a flashy night out, your chances of seeing me in a skirt or dress are slim to none!


----------



## rachelha

If there are 2 things I hate buying it is jeans and glasses.  Glasses are the worst though as I dont even want to have to wear them


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol. I live in my jeans, I really do. If it's not summer or a flashy night out, your chances of seeing me in a skirt or dress are slim to none!



Weirdly before i was diagnosed i used to wear skirts, then after dx i went into trakkie bottoms or combats.


----------



## SacredHeart

I hate buying most clothes. Shoes are even worse. Sometimes I have to remind myself that most women enjoy shopping


----------



## SacredHeart

Also, I had the weirdest dream last night. I dreamt that the forum had been shut down. I cried


----------



## twinnie

hello all the sun is shining here {about time lol} large diet coke please barman


----------



## Steff

hey twinnie

hay becki thats a nightmare not a dream lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

yey for Diet Coke. I actually have a bottle right next to me


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> hey twinnie
> 
> hay becki thats a nightmare not a dream lol x



Absolutely!


----------



## Steff

big up da coke lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

We iz the diet coke massive....


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> We iz the diet coke massive....



pmsl, is that letter to richard still off to him tomorrow x


----------



## SacredHeart

Wednesday, I think, but yep. Still all going ahead as far as I know. Hope he reads the sodding thing!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Wednesday, I think, but yep. Still all going ahead as far as I know. Hope he reads the sodding thing!



pmsl he better i dont fancy his chances if you and am turned up at his door.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh you bet I'd track him down......


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> pmsl, is that letter to richard still off to him tomorrow x



'scuse my ignorance and butting in - Richard who??


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> 'scuse my ignorance and butting in - Richard who??



sacred can explain hun i aint to sure x


----------



## SacredHeart

Richard Lane, president of DUK  Shiv's at a meeting that he's at tomorrow, so we're giving him a DiDkA related letter, asking for DUK's help


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Richard Lane, president of DUK  Shiv's at a meeting that he's at tomorrow, so we're giving him a DiDkA related letter, asking for DUK's help



Brilliant!!!  I am really impressed with all the work everyone is doing on the campaign.  Sorry I dont feel able to help out myself


----------



## SacredHeart

No worries hon. But coming soon there's going to be something that anyone who feels able to spend ?5.00 can do (and no, it's not giving it to us!  )


----------



## am64

hi girlies xxxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi girlies xxxx



hello cuz xxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hello cuz xxx



hey smiley steff you still taking it easy i see xxx heehee 

just got back from driving around delivering kids to there respected places of learning ...poor ole son has a bad cold again...just finished one lot of anti bios for skin and now coughing up green crap so back to gp again later he shouldn't be in school...hes trying to catch up all his GCSE coursework and deadlines are looming


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, coursework. I remember those thrilling days


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ooooh, coursework. I remember those thrilling days



Goodness 10 yr ago i was doing my own gcse's , sitting all those hours worrying myself silly lol


----------



## SacredHeart

*thinks*.....it was 2001 I think for me. So 9 years on my part!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> *thinks*.....it was 2001 I think for me. So 9 years on my part!



scary stuff i gave birth in 01 lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. I was busy being a one-person prom organising committee and being accused of being a fascist dictator and my grandparents starting the holocaust. Gee, and I wonder why I don't miss those days!


----------



## twinnie

oh god steff and scaredheart  you are making me feel old i did my nearly 15 years ago lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> oh god steff and scaredheart  you are making me feel old i did my nearly 15 years ago lol



pmsl sowwy vickie have a coffe hun xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

I feel the same a lot of the time. We've got youth theatre kids who come here who were born in the 90's.....makes me sad and confused. No-one was born after the 80's, surely?!


----------



## am64

you feel old twinnie ....30 years for me hahaaaa


----------



## falcon123

Busy week ahead (and it is getting busier) so will not be around much. Had issues over the weekend with sugary diet coke and perscription. Like last time the script said 8mm needles and they were 12.7mm (ouch)! So I will have a swift half of Adnams and press on. Have a good week all!


----------



## SacredHeart

Bad diet coke? Do tell....


----------



## Steff

im off to see the guys at work , bk later all xx



ps i will reply to your mail later tez wen im sorted xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later, Steff


----------



## Corrine

am64 said:


> you feel old twinnie ....30 years for me hahaaaa



and it would be about 31 for me too......


----------



## runner

Steff2010 said:


> Morning runner hows u



Bad news: My PC, the one I use for work, not this one, blew up this morning - looks like monitor's caput too.  Son has put my hardrive in his brother's computer for me to use for now.

Hoovered the sofas this am - eeuuck!  Didn't realise they were so bad (dog's hair, crumbs etc.)

Good news: found the knitting needle I'd lost, to make a baby top for expectant neice.


----------



## SacredHeart

The knitting needle wasn't in the sofa was it? That could have been an unfortunate sitting experience!


----------



## runner

SacredHeart said:


> The knitting needle wasn't in the sofa was it? That could have been an unfortunate sitting experience!



LOl, yes it was! Couldn't see the _point_ looking anywehre else!  Just seen your post about the M&S jeans - isn't it annoying when you find a make and style that really fit well and they go and change them, or stop doing them - seems to happen all too often!


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep, that's why I mass buy lots of items of clothing!


----------



## purpleshadez

SacredHeart said:


> Yep, that's why I mass buy lots of items of clothing!



I reckon thats a good idea! I find trousers/Jeans are a nightmare to find as I'm built like a rake!


----------



## SacredHeart

Is that a bike I see there?! *eyes light up*


----------



## Steff

Away to try and get some emergency strips and get my lad, back in bit all xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you in a bit hon x


----------



## Steff

Hello hello hello xx

well test strip diasater was averted thank goodness so happier now, gotta make sure im a good gal in future and put my script in well in advance x


----------



## am64

hello folks Im recycling the curry we made on saturday by adding sundays left over pork  for Tea tonight....um i love pan global cookery !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hello folks Im recycling the curry we made on saturday by adding sundays left over pork  for Tea tonight....um i love pan global cookery !!



you guna join in on the wednesday big night hun?? its curry


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> you guna join in on the wednesday big night hun?? its curry



yep Ill do mine tonight tho !!xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep Ill do mine tonight tho !!xx



yeah just seen you say in curry thread lol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yeah just seen you say in curry thread lol



yep we following each other around hun xxx hows the lad your OH said he was worried about you obvioulsy because you in Hospital


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep we following each other around hun xxx hows the lad your OH said he was worried about you obvioulsy because you in Hospital



i know hun its the cuz in us both lol, 

yeah he was treated  to a macdonalds yest afternoon and 2 hrs at a ball park. x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> i know hun its the cuz in us both lol,
> 
> yeah he was treated  to a macdonalds yest afternoon and 2 hrs at a ball park. x



heheeee cuz !!
glad lads fine very scary stuff xx
anyway im off as family will be desending on me soon all hungrey and with talks of woe from their day out in the big bad world !! catch you later xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> heheeee cuz !!
> glad lads fine very scary stuff xx
> anyway im off as family will be desending on me soon all hungrey and with talks of woe from their day out in the big bad world !! catch you later xx



lolz okies hun shall catch you later on 2night tc xx


----------



## Tezzz

Oohh Curry. My Fave. Can't beat a good old bum burner...

I'll get one of those Tesco curries for two in a bag. I can see what the carbs are and will probably end up starving myself to keep under 200g a day. 

I weighed myself and I'm 12 st 3lb still... And I can now fit in a pair of 32" jeans for the first time in  10 years...

Right, got to go to the post office and post a recorded delivery letter. See ya laters.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Oohh Curry. My Fave. Can't beat a good old bum burner...
> 
> I'll get one of those Tesco curries for two in a bag. I can see what the carbs are and will probably end up starving myself to keep under 200g a day.
> 
> I weighed myself and I'm 12 st 3lb still... And I can now fit in a pair of 32" jeans for the first time in  10 years...
> 
> Right, got to go to the post office and post a recorded delivery letter. See ya laters.



WOOOO well done Tez what a milestone after 10 years as well, good work hun xx

catch you later


----------



## SacredHeart

On my life I am exhausted.....Hometime in 10 minutes though.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

exhausted and utterluy drained. Levels have been very very low ALL day thanks to having levels of something like 2.8 ALL DAY. I just want to go to bed  I ended up carryinf 52 boxes of shells down four flights of stairs. 

Exhausted. And drained. And its only monday


----------



## Steff

awww hugs Sam hun xxx hope levels become stedier soon 

Just had tea made for me scottich steak in ale with sliced potaoes served with  mushrooms shallots and onion, dunno what o/h is after like lol.


----------



## falcon123

SacredHeart said:


> Bad diet coke? Do tell....




Not me but a friend! We went out for a pub lunch on Saturday - place is more like a restaurant these days though. As it is still nominally a pub there is draught beer available and lemonade, coke, etc. are on tap. I had a pint of Adnams and my friend who is trying to lose weight went for a diet coke. Anyway I dug out my Diastix and dipped it - the strip went brown (>2%). The drink was exchanged without question and an apology made. My friend had said I was paranoid about the "diet coke" issue but now takes my comments seriously as it would have been over 200 calories for them and over 50g CHO for me (i.e. a meal's worth).


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> Not me but a friend! We went out for a pub lunch on Saturday - place is more like a restaurant these days though. As it is still nominally a pub there is draught beer available and lemonade, coke, etc. are on tap. I had a pint of Adnams and my friend who is trying to lose weight went for a diet coke. Anyway I dug out my Diastix and dipped it - the strip went brown (>2%). The drink was exchanged without question and an apology made. My friend had said I was paranoid about the "diet coke" issue but now takes my comments seriously as it would have been over 200 calories for them and over 50g CHO for me (i.e. a meal's worth).



well done Michalel it aint being paranoid just careful and in the end it paid off well in your mates case.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bratwurst and jacket spud for dinner. Early bed tonight.

Drs in the morning re this stupid prescription buisness. Matt's getting final fantasy 13 tomorrow too, after he accompanies me for moral support 

I hope everything gets sorted. I'm fed up of running around after all of this.


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> bratwurst and jacket spud for dinner. Early bed tonight.
> 
> Drs in the morning re this stupid prescription buisness. Matt's getting final fantasy 13 tomorrow too, after he accompanies me for moral support
> 
> I hope everything gets sorted. I'm fed up of running around after all of this.



Fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow sam give um hell x good matt going with you as well always good to have someone by your side xx


----------



## SacredHeart

falcon123 said:


> Not me but a friend! We went out for a pub lunch on Saturday - place is more like a restaurant these days though. As it is still nominally a pub there is draught beer available and lemonade, coke, etc. are on tap. I had a pint of Adnams and my friend who is trying to lose weight went for a diet coke. Anyway I dug out my Diastix and dipped it - the strip went brown (>2%). The drink was exchanged without question and an apology made. My friend had said I was paranoid about the "diet coke" issue but now takes my comments seriously as it would have been over 200 calories for them and over 50g CHO for me (i.e. a meal's worth).



Well that you see is the point in hand! Good response at point of service though.


----------



## Steff

ive had the pear drop taste in my mouth for 45 minutes.Is that bad?


----------



## SacredHeart

Does your breath smell of it? Because that's acetone, with is what ketones smell like.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Does your breath smell of it? Because that's acetone, with is what ketones smell like.



Yeah it does.my stix are now out of date though.


----------



## runner

Steff, do you think you should call GP/out of hours service and tell them about breath, or go back to A&E?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

so exhausted, won't be long til I'm in bed I think


----------



## SacredHeart

Mmmm....I'm in a similar mood, but I promised Andrew we'd watch Snow White on DVD when he got back, since we've got it out from LoveFilm XD


----------



## am64

the original becky ???


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep. He wanted to watch the remastered version!


----------



## Tezzz

Steff hope you are OK, Get some advice from out of hours docs or NHS direct.

Sam you get a good night's kip. Hope you get docs sorted out OK.

Had low carb Spag Bol tonight. More mushrooms than healthy options low fat mince and only 20g of pasta. Numbers good so no need to walk it off.

I'm off to bed.  Bet I wake up at 4am again....


----------



## am64

nite tez xx ps well done on size 32 inch jeans !! result !


----------



## Steff

night all ...


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> nite tez xx ps well done on size 32 inch jeans !! result !



I was quite chuffed too...



Steff2010 said:


> night all ...



Take some water to bed with you Steff.

Don't let the bed bugs bite. 

Sleep well all.


----------



## am64

me too hope all is good for all xxx nite x


----------



## twinnie

large coffee please feel like rubbish this morning


----------



## Steff

good morning vickie hun coffee comin up x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

FINAL FANTASY XIII IS OUT TODAY!!!!!!! *bounces*

but I have to work *sadface*  on my own in the warehouse today booooo

It's D Day for the doctor. T minus 1 hour!


----------



## twinnie

thanks steff
sam good luck at the drs today


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> FINAL FANTASY XIII IS OUT TODAY!!!!!!! *bounces*
> 
> but I have to work *sadface*  on my own in the warehouse today booooo
> 
> It's D Day for the doctor. T minus 1 hour!



Go for it Sam. 

Are you going to make a list of things to say? See if he will write to the hospital about the CGM.


----------



## Steff

Ty vickie for asking after me btw im ok now, 


good luck for today sam will e thinking of you hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Go for it Sam.
> 
> Are you going to make a list of things to say? See if he will write to the hospital about the CGM.



its nursey who says re CGM. DOctor has nothing to do with my diabetes care and I'm rather glad after he pulled this stunt. I've lost all trust in him and I don't think there will be anything anyone can do to get it back.


----------



## Steff

Right im off to get lad to school and then take this trek to the bank and sort these bloody halifax lot out grr.

Laters all.


----------



## runner

Mornin' all!  Hope you mananged to get a good night's sleep, and your feeling better Steff, Salmon.

Wow Tez, you'll be fading away with size 32"


----------



## MartinX123

salmonpuff said:


> FINAL FANTASY XIII IS OUT TODAY!!!!!!! *bounces*



OOOOOO is it? So annoying I need to wait for payday to happen before spending any money  



salmonpuff said:


> but I have to work *sadface*  on my own in the warehouse today booooo
> 
> It's D Day for the doctor. T minus 1 hour!


Good luck & give em hell if they dont play nicely


----------



## Steff

Hey all phew made it to the bank and sorted that even had time to have a shop in sainsburys.


----------



## am64

hi all chores done ish so a little sit down with coffeeeeee xxx poor ole son's asthma kicked off so he home today...saw doc last night but he said his chest sounded clear ummmm off to get more puffers later


----------



## Tezzz

I fancy sinning....

Dunno what to have. We don't have anything too naughty in the house to keep temptation away... 

There is a Caramac in the fridge for emergencies... Was gonna save that for my birthday....

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all chores done ish so a little sit down with coffeeeeee xxx poor ole son's asthma kicked off so he home today...saw doc last night but he said his chest sounded clear ummmm off to get more puffers later



morning am hun xx poor lad hun he aint half gone thru it


----------



## am64

yep i know steff xx poor thing still hes learning a new hendrix tune land of the new rising sun so hopefully he'll crack it and that will make him happy x
you ok today ?


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I fancy sinning....
> 
> Dunno what to have. We don't have anything too naughty in the house to keep temptation away...
> 
> There is a Caramac in the fridge for emergencies... Was gonna save that for my birthday....
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont mention choccy lol I walked by the easter eggs in sainsburys but relented and got a lindt egg it sits very nicely in the fridge lol


----------



## Tezzz

am64 said:


> hi all chores done ish so a little sit down with coffeeeeee xxx poor ole son's asthma kicked off so he home today...saw doc last night but he said his chest sounded clear ummmm off to get more puffers later



Hope your nipper feels better soon am.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep i know steff xx poor thing still hes learning a new hendrix tune land of the new rising sun so hopefully he'll crack it and that will make him happy x
> you ok today ?



Yeah hun im fine , other half spent night on sofa he aint a happy bunny, toothache x


----------



## am64

brightontez said:


> Hope your nipper feels better soon am.



thanks tez he's been asthmatic since he was 11months his problems come from feathers, some leaf moulds chlorine and COLD AIR its when the weather changes....


----------



## SacredHeart

I am having a total 'I cannot be bothered with ANYTHING' day today.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I am having a total 'I cannot be bothered with ANYTHING' day today.



Well your in here hun so good you can be bothered to do that xx


----------



## am64

yep me same 2 coffees have lasted me an hour now !


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> yep me same 2 coffees have lasted me an hour now !



I can't be bothered with work, which is a bit of a problem really as I am snowed under.  I just want to go round telling everyone I am pregnant.  I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders by telling people - weird.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I can't be bothered with work, which is a bit of a problem really as I am snowed under.  I just want to go round telling everyone I am pregnant.  I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders by telling people - weird.



saw that on FB last night it was lovely to see all the posts xxx


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> I am having a total 'I cannot be bothered with ANYTHING' day today.


I feel like that sometimes Becky.

Currently I'm bored stiff. 

Might go on a train to London and explore the Metropolitan Line. I could have a coffee at the northern end.

And then come home again...


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> Well your in here hun so good you can be bothered to do that xx



Well that's true.


----------



## Steff

catch u guys later x x


----------



## Tezzz

Congrats Rachella. Best wishes from me.


----------



## SacredHeart

brightontez said:


> I feel like that sometimes Becky.
> 
> Currently I'm bored stiff.
> 
> Might go on a train to London and explore the Metropolitan Line. I could have a coffee at the northern end.
> 
> And then come home again...



That's living for you 

Foxtrot class tonight is what's keeping me going. even if my partner is going AWOL on me for his choir rehearsal. Going to have to try and nab myself a stray


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> That's living for you
> 
> Foxtrot class tonight is what's keeping me going. even if my partner is going AWOL on me for his choir rehearsal. Going to have to try and nab myself a stray



there you go TEZ go dancing with becky....but i dont think the met line goes that far north


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm free all night!


----------



## am64

hey becks we need to talk didka sometime ???


----------



## SacredHeart

We do. I got your email, that all looks great to me. Re: the alterations you sent me back to the Richard Lane letter, that's great, the only thing I worry about is if the increase in font size to being TOO big means it covers too many sides of A4 and he won't read it? But I probably did have it too small in the first place, since that's rather my default


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> We do. I got your email, that all looks great to me. Re: the alterations you sent me back to the Richard Lane letter, that's great, the only thing I worry about is if the increase in font size to being TOO big means it covers too many sides of A4 and he won't read it? But I probably did have it too small in the first place, since that's rather my default



try 12 point but really should be 14 at least ...see which looks best xx


----------



## SacredHeart

I'll have a play when I get home. At work we generally send ours in 12 point, and we've never had any complaints that I'm aware of.


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> I'll have a play when I get home. At work we generally send ours in 12 point, and we've never had any complaints that I'm aware of.



cool,  its really for good practice in equal opps organisations for partially sighted folks but thats fine we can always provide info in large print if requested 
im going to ammend that letter as a template for all the others we need to contact ....and enclose a sheet with aims, pledge and evidence .....how are we going to follow up the Richard letter ? hopefully he will respond but say if he hasnt?


----------



## SacredHeart

I think that's a good plan. In the resources section on the site, we can say that larger print/recorded versions are available on request. 

I think response would very much depend on what he had to say. If it's a polite 'good luck but no thank you', it would be very different to if they offered us money or publicity for example. Maybe we should chat offsite later about what we actually want from them?

Re: the logo, btw. I'm wondering if that simple glass shape, possibly with a question mark in the centre, and nothing else, is actually all we need? One of the graphic designers got back to me, but I wasn't really impressed - it wouldn't have translated well to going on badges, or being in black and white when needs be. I really like the idea of just the glass - almost exactly as you mocked up on that letterhead, with the question mark in it '?', but one with a tick sign as the 'DiDkA Mark'? I'm sure I can get Andrew to knock that up on photoshop in an hour if we want to go with that.

Inspired by the 'colour of the site' thread on here, do we want to go with a more 'midblue' rather than pink, as pink can alienate male supporters, blue is the colour of diabetes after all, and is quite a calming colour - definitely not red!


----------



## Steff

Salmon for lunch gals, gonna pop to my neighbours her daughter is due tomorrow i need to be around her im really broody at the min hehe xx



all the mums are having babies hehe xx


----------



## am64

cool i will sort out and post on DiDka thread for comments XXX ps final question which font are you using ...so we can do the same XX


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> I fancy sinning....
> 
> There is a Caramac in the fridge for emergencies... Was gonna save that for my birthday....
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



Used to love caramac!  think of your 32" waist - altho' you could go for a walk afterwards


----------



## SacredHeart

I have made up for my rubbish seeming day by buying Nando's for lunch


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I have made up for my rubbish seeming day by buying Nando's for lunch



yummy you left me any crumbs hun


----------



## Tezzz

SacredHeart said:


> I'm  free all night!



I wish I had the money to get the train up to York. Sorry.




runner said:


> Used to love caramac!  think of your 32" waist - altho' you could go for a walk afterwards



I need more ideas for places to walk to. Went round window shopping yesterday for 6 hours. Might still go tube spotting later. 

Wanna free coffee AM?


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> yummy you left me any crumbs hun



Still some left if you're quick 



brightontez said:


> I wish I had the money to get the train up to York. Sorry.



Ah well, shame it's not quickstep. Probably could have got to you faster


----------



## LisaLQ

Just a dead quickie to say I am still about and needing G&Ts desperately - just wont be on here much as I've got brother-in-law staying again for another week, and new allotment which needs lots of work on (I'm supervising rather than doing LOL).

Sorry if I had anyone worried - didn't think to check in xxxx


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Still some left if you're quick
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, shame it's not quickstep. Probably could have got to you faster



lol ive just had salmon smell seems to be following me around now though


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah, that's just because it likes you! 

Loving the avatar - that's a worthy cause you've got there!


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> Just a dead quickie to say I am still about and needing G&Ts desperately - just wont be on here much as I've got brother-in-law staying again for another week, and new allotment which needs lots of work on (I'm supervising rather than doing LOL).
> 
> Sorry if I had anyone worried - didn't think to check in xxxx



Naughty gal


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ah, that's just because it likes you!
> 
> Loving the avatar - that's a worthy cause you've got there!



I was not to sure if you had heard of DiDkA tbh ??


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, I've heard it's a good cause, but what the heck is it? 

You doing that has actually given me an idea for an internet 'viral' that anyone can do who has a camera


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> Just a dead quickie to say I am still about and needing G&Ts desperately - just wont be on here much as I've got brother-in-law staying again for another week, and new allotment which needs lots of work on (I'm supervising rather than doing LOL).
> 
> Sorry if I had anyone worried - didn't think to check in xxxx



I was going to send you a PM in a day or so to see if you're OK.

Disappointed about the doing bit Lisa.... 

You could be doing things like brewing tea/coffee and dishing out orders....


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I was going to send you a PM in a day or so to see if you're OK.
> 
> Disappointed about the doing bit Lisa....
> 
> You could be doing things like brewing tea/coffee and dishing out orders....



Yeah i did pm her on sunday the lil tinker that she is .


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, I've heard it's a good cause, but what the heck is it?
> 
> You doing that has actually given me an idea for an internet 'viral' that anyone can do who has a camera



oooh good i like to start off ideas, hope its a gudun! x


----------



## SacredHeart

I was thinking that when the site and the 'Big Test Campaign' goes fully live, we could ask everyone including the 640-odd people over on Facebook to take a picture of themselves holding(or just a piece of)paper with the website address on it, because it might get people who weren't a member to go check it out


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I was thinking that when the site and the 'Big Test Campaign' goes fully live, we could ask everyone including the 640-odd people over on Facebook to take a picture of themselves holding(or just a piece of)paper with the website address on it, because it might get people who weren't a member to go check it out



God yeah that is a great idea the more people that are aware the better x


----------



## SacredHeart

Well you gave me the idea!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Well you gave me the idea!



you take 80 and ill take 20 % credit


----------



## SacredHeart

It's a deal


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> It's a deal



im sold , right gtg here washing aint guna do itself

laters hun xxx


----------



## MartinX123

Good idea both of you  
Thats the kind of thing that spreads really quickly & very well. People love photos!


Im being naughty - Tall skinny decaf dark cherry mocha & a skinny lemon & poppyseed muffin from starbucks!   Yes I can feel my levels rising but right now Im fine with it


----------



## SacredHeart

ooooh, I love the dark cherry syrup.


----------



## MartinX123

mmm me too. Shame I now feel ill! lol

Pint of water & a lie down please Barman


----------



## SacredHeart

Coming right up, love!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> mmm me too. Shame I now feel ill! lol
> 
> Pint of water & a lie down please Barman



now now i know the barman might think he in entitled to a tip but lying down with a custumer is abit beyond his call of duty.


----------



## SacredHeart

Aw, now you're sucking all the fun out of the job!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Aw, now you're sucking all the fun out of the job!



.................................. silence


----------



## SacredHeart

Wow. I never thought I'd see the day that I'd render you speechless, Steff!


----------



## MartinX123

LOL!!  There was almost orange squash all over my desk then! Giggling while drinking doesnt work all that well


----------



## Steff

im having bother with this site at the minute guys, o/h is guna try and sort it . 

bye for now


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> LOL!!  There was almost orange squash all over my desk then! Giggling while drinking doesnt work all that well



as long as thats all that was all over your desk.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, I am as well. I think it's something with the host server. See you in a bit hon!


----------



## Tezzz

It does get a bit stressed at times.

It runs on a server running Microsoft IIS.


----------



## MartinX123

brightontez said:


> It does get a bit stressed at times.
> 
> It runs on a server running Microsoft IIS.



Dont be dissing IIS or it will throw a hissyfit!


----------



## Tezzz

Starbanana said:


> Dont be dissing IIS or it will throw a hissyfit!



I thought throwing a hissyfit was a feature of Micro$oft software...

Just did a bit of research and found this site is hosted at the same IP address as DUK.... That's very nice of DUK to let us share their server.


----------



## Steff

All sorted now just had to do a few checks but seems to be up and running now


----------



## SacredHeart

Good stuff 

Ergh, it's raining again


----------



## Steff

Yes sun seems to have dissapeared to be replaced by rain grr.


----------



## SacredHeart

Miserable, isn't it?

Well I have decided to skive off Foxtrot class tonight to watch the tape of Lost that my mum sent me


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Miserable, isn't it?
> 
> Well I have decided to skive off Foxtrot class tonight to watch the tape of Lost that my mum sent me



Naughty gal i wont tell though as long as i get some nando treats next time


----------



## SacredHeart

Sounds like a plan to me!

Ben's not there tonight anyway, so I might have ended up dancing alone anyway. I want to learn Foxtrot with him anyway. As long as he doesn't have other plans for when we're doing American Smooth. I might have to hurt him in that case


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Sounds like a plan to me!
> 
> Ben's not there tonight anyway, so I might have ended up dancing alone anyway. I want to learn Foxtrot with him anyway. As long as he doesn't have other plans for when we're doing American Smooth. I might have to hurt him in that case



pmsl go for the juggular usually works.


----------



## SacredHeart

LOL! I can always just bring up the toe incident again. Seems to have magical powers! Or a misplaced kick from last week's advanced tango would end up in an unfortunate area at speed


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> LOL! I can always just bring up the toe incident again. Seems to have magical powers! Or a misplaced kick from last week's advanced tango would end up in an unfortunate area at speed



lol. is it quite popular then hun.


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, well it's mainly students, so there's lots of them! It does vary depending a lot on the dance being taught. Last week's improvers' tango was AMAZING, because we did the same routine from the week before, but drilled it over and over and over for form, line and technique


----------



## Steff

Sorry gotta dash hun , lad just came in bashed his knee gotta give him cuddles lol

laters xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Boo! Pizza is in and so excited to play FF13 ina bit!!!!!!!!!! Dont know when I'll have time to do my blog tonight oops!!! Nevermind, I'll think of something 

Doctors went ok. Am still annoyed. He basically told me he didn't want to see me for at least three months and said that at my next prescription review he'd be cutting my strips down to 100 p/m  I was like NO! YOU'RE A MUPPET.

Well I wish I said that. But I made it clear I was very VERY annoyed and he sorted out my prescription! He'd already put my insulin and stuff back on thankfully before I arrived. But I read him the riot act anyway and was like blahblah etc.

Anyway, work scared me a bit, I was on my own in the warehouse and there was loads of wierd noises. I found a machine used by ghpost hunters and it was on doing some sort of thermal thing  

NOW! PIZZA! Adrienne I'll PM you back later


----------



## LisaLQ

brightontez said:


> I was going to send you a PM in a day or so to see if you're OK.
> 
> Disappointed about the doing bit Lisa....
> 
> You could be doing things like brewing tea/coffee and dishing out orders....



LOL (and Steff too).  I did "doing" the other day, sheared back all the weeds on the allotment, took me about 6 hours.  I'm now too sore to do anything other than tell hubby where I want things.  And make tea.


----------



## Steff

LisaLQ said:


> LOL (and Steff too).  I did "doing" the other day, sheared back all the weeds on the allotment, took me about 6 hours.  I'm now too sore to do anything other than tell hubby where I want things.  And make tea.



lol nice to see family lisa


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> Boo! Pizza is in and so excited to play FF13 ina bit!!!!!!!!!! Dont know when I'll have time to do my blog tonight oops!!! Nevermind, I'll think of something
> 
> Doctors went ok. Am still annoyed. He basically told me he didn't want to see me for at least three months and said that at my next prescription review he'd be cutting my strips down to 100 p/m  I was like NO! YOU'RE A MUPPET.
> 
> Well I wish I said that. But I made it clear I was very VERY annoyed and he sorted out my prescription! He'd already put my insulin and stuff back on thankfully before I arrived. But I read him the riot act anyway and was like blahblah etc.
> 
> Anyway, work scared me a bit, I was on my own in the warehouse and there was loads of wierd noises. I found a machine used by ghpost hunters and it was on doing some sort of thermal thing
> 
> NOW! PIZZA! Adrienne I'll PM you back later



hmm least you aint as stressed out as last week , nasty business cutting strips though who do these people think there are.

Enjoy pizza and new game hun and try and relax
I also pmmed you but was only about how  u got on xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff

Footy Footy Footy

Bored Bored Bored


----------



## Steff

Away to watch my baby programme on 4 then shameless , laters all xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Away to watch my baby programme on 4 then shameless , laters all xx



hi steff bye steff !!! catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi steff bye steff !!! catch you tomorrow xx



ill be bk later on, unless you aint guna be ? lol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> ill be bk later on, unless you aint guna be ? lol



Bed by 10pm !! haha


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Away to watch my baby programme on 4 then shameless , laters all xx



snap - if I stay awake that long


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> snap - if I stay awake that long



hi Rachel how are you ???


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> hi Rachel how are you ???



Hello - actually not feeling too tired tonight.  This programme is starting to freak me out a bit though.  How are you?


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Hello - actually not feeling too tired tonight.  This programme is starting to freak me out a bit though.  How are you?



not bad hunny thank you but to be in bed by 10pm !!!


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> not bad hunny thank you but to be in bed by 10pm !!!



I think I will do the same, I can catch shameless on the watch it again thing.  Is the vertigo any better?


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I think I will do the same, I can catch shameless on the watch it again thing.  Is the vertigo any better?



yep lots thanks still go a bit woowoo but not as bad as before !


----------



## Steff

okies am will catch you 2morrow then xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> okies am will catch you 2morrow then xx



ive still got 25 mins mam xxx !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ive still got 25 mins mam xxx !



cheek i was only on cause was break .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> cheek i was only on cause was break .



heheeeee


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

feet are really really hurting  lots of sharp pains this evening...........seems as soon as I get anywhere with it, it all starts again


----------



## Steff

Just going through the same thing myself at minute Sam, got feet up on puffet.every so often sharp pains shoot through my toes.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I would much rather stay at home and play Final Fantasy 13 than go to work 

woke up on 2.8, still feeling woozy so sitting here with tea. Yay tea


----------



## Steff

Good morning all, hi sam hope you have a gd day hun xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Been awake since before sunrise again, it's driving me nuts.

Just got back from a walk. Man I am so bored. 

I think I'm gonna have a ride on a choo choo later. Just gonna turn up at the station and pick a train at random.


----------



## Steff

Morning tez aint you sleeping so well m8 xx


----------



## Tezzz

Yep. I hate it, drives me nuts.

Off out now. Gonna have a coffee somewhere. Need to get out the house.


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all


----------



## Steff

catch yu later tez take care 

morning becky hows you? xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad, although I can't shift being absolutely exhausted at the moment....total rubbish, I tell you. 

Letter to Richard Lane is done and in Shiv's hands, so that's exciting at any rate! 

How're you this fine morning, hon? x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not too bad, although I can't shift being absolutely exhausted at the moment....total rubbish, I tell you.
> 
> Letter to Richard Lane is done and in Shiv's hands, so that's exciting at any rate!
> 
> How're you this fine morning, hon? x



Yes im well thanks hun, oooh its all moving at a fast pace r.e DiDkA  I guess shiv is coming on later to let everyone know how it went  ?


----------



## SacredHeart

I think she is. If not I may call her later and ask how it went


----------



## Steff

just popping out for abit gotta get some paracetomol and milk X


----------



## SacredHeart

That'll make for a nice drink!


----------



## Steff

pmsl sure would, might throw in abit of tia maria as well really mix things up.


----------



## MartinX123

paracetamol milkshake, not my first choice of flavours...


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> paracetamol milkshake, not my first choice of flavours...



Good morning star how are you lol.


----------



## am64

morning folks xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning folks xxx



morning hun hows things xx


----------



## am64

fine went to bed on a 5.2 woke up 7.7  yesterday went to bed on 5 woke up 6,8 .....it was the digestive bicciethat did it  !!!


----------



## SacredHeart

That's still not bad, Am. I'm really lucky if I wake up under 6!


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> Good morning star how are you lol.



morning 
im working from home today! yay

Morning Am64. Naughty digestives!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm bored in the warehouse trying to train someone who used to work for duk in the art of oyster shells! Its failing and I'm getting inreasingly annoyed. Right foot is being nasty today, why is it coming back? Its draining me dry  the gabs don't seem to be working anymore but I don't wanna go back to the docss


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> morning
> im working from home today! yay
> 
> Morning Am64. Naughty digestives!!


yayyyy good on ya 


morning am i woke on 7.7 as well


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> That's still not bad, Am. I'm really lucky if I wake up under 6!



ive been getting the odd waking 6.8 recently but usually its waking on 7.2 .....but today it was 7.7 .....no moans i had shep pie with no spud well a 'taste' last night... before i ate  7.7 after 3 hrs 5.2.... so i was happy but ive never had a 7.7 in morning....oh well !


----------



## SacredHeart

It wasn't amazingly high, so I'd just chalk it up to experience


----------



## Steff

For me lately seeing 7.7 was a nice surprise .


----------



## am64

oh yep will do Im very lucky I dont vary much at all and only have the one tablet a day ! no moans at all x Well done becky for getting the letter to richard off to shiv xxxx I am quite excited but also a bit nervous!!


----------



## SacredHeart

I know, me too!

I'm just eyeing up my phone and thinking what to actually SAY if someone rings me!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> For me lately seeing 7.7 was a nice surprise .



steffy I have really felt for you recently but fingers cross its actually going to be seriously looked at xxxx ally is having similar problems aswell xxx


----------



## PhilT

Sam, Have you got Final Fantasy 13 yet?


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> I know, me too!
> 
> I'm just eyeing up my phone and thinking what to actually SAY if someone rings me!



just be yourself you were great on the radio you believe passionately about this Try to stay calm  and explain why the need for the campaign has come to light ....Enough is enough xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

I think she's at work, but yes, she has


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> just be yourself you were great on the radio you believe passionately about this Try to stay calm  and explain why the need for the campaign has come to light ....Enough is enough xxx



Well that's a plan of action anyway! Yeah, I'll think of something to say, it's just the whole 'will they call? will they call?' bit


----------



## am64

hi phil !! yep sam was on about it on fb last night !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steffy I have really felt for you recently but fingers cross its actually going to be seriously looked at xxxx ally is having similar problems aswell xxx



yeah she is not first time we have had simlarities in our probs neither, im sooo hoping i have no bother with tonights curry


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, I'd forgotten tonight was curry night!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oooh, I'd forgotten tonight was curry night!



you got no time to get the ingredients in before 2night?


----------



## SacredHeart

Might be able to sort something out 

YEY! Just got off the phone with the GP. Turns out I don't actually need a prescription review. Awesome stuff. Means I just ordered my first batch of catridges


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Might be able to sort something out
> 
> YEY! Just got off the phone with the GP. Turns out I don't actually need a prescription review. Awesome stuff. Means I just ordered my first batch of catridges



woooo nice one im due mine in may but dont think i will have it seen as i will be in a new surgery by then lol/


----------



## SacredHeart

I very much hope you will be, Steff!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I very much hope you will be, Steff!



2morrow will be D day as it is the appointment with his gp to discuss me moving over there, i cant see any problems or at least i hope not.


----------



## SacredHeart

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Well that's a plan of action anyway! Yeah, I'll think of something to say, it's just the whole 'will they call? will they call?' bit



well i think probably knowing shiv she'll make sure he gets it and knows about it 

Soz Mum In L just rang for chat xxx


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.



Thanks hun I am really nervous it is like im going for an interview lol.


----------



## am64

steff good luck 2morrow cuz xxx I m up early cos Daughter got interview  so driving in for 10am


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steff good luck 2morrow cuz xxx I m up early cos Daughter got interview  so driving in for 10am



yea i knew that hun told ya i put it in my calender had it marked as am dawta lol.
thanks


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yea i knew that hun told ya i put it in my calender had it marked as am dawta lol.
> thanks



its quite exciting but also nerve wracking at the same time... we just found out that there were 1600 portfollio submissions....they are interviewing 80 and there are 30 places available


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> its quite exciting but also nerve wracking at the same time... we just found out that there were 1600 portfollio submissions....they are interviewing 80 and there are 30 places available



she will be one of the 30 hun , she is to good for them not to pick her xxxxxxxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Totally agree with you Steff. I'm very impressed with the bits I've seen!


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Totally agree with you Steff. I'm very impressed with the bits I've seen!



Hello all - so was I. Hope it goes well tomorrow.  She now has a better than 1 in 3 chance of getting in.  Not that it is down to chance as her talent will get her the place.


----------



## SacredHeart

So that's statistics AND talent!


----------



## Steff

Good afternoon Rachel how are you


----------



## am64

thanks folks xxxx she is good but boy this is tough her recent stuff thats not on the web at the mo involves bending steel bars into wiggles or squiggles ...she heats them on a forge then clamps it in the vice then pulls and pushes the hot bar into spirals !!! very hard work she has to use her whole tiny body weight ...the other thing shes doing in encapulating leaves and flower skeletons in glass spheres...well clear cast resin ! very retro !


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Good afternoon Rachel how are you



Hi Steff good thank you.  How are you?  Just had people asking me if I have started looking at nurseries for when I return to work yet.   A bit scary!!


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hi Steff good thank you.  How are you?  Just had people asking me if I have started looking at nurseries for when I return to work yet.   A bit scary!!



Goodness me there abit previous lol im sure the baby aint even got its own nursery at home sorted yet never mind you looking for nurseries xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Goodness me there abit previous lol im sure the baby aint even got its own nursery at home sorted yet never mind you looking for nurseries xx



Apparently they can book up months in advance and you need to get them enrolled well before you are due.  The price is terrifying.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Apparently they can book up months in advance and you need to get them enrolled well before you are due.  The price is terrifying.



Good greif its so scary these days, btw hun have you had that scan yet?


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Good greif its so scary these days, btw hun have you had that scan yet?



I have, sorry, it was Monday afternoon.  All was well, it was wriggling around all over the place.  V cool indeed.   We have now told everyone.  I keep getting people coming up to me at work and sending me messages which is lovely.  

The clinic is so badly organised though, next time I am going to take a book and a cushion.  My scan was at 1:45 and although my appointment with the clinic was 3pm they told me to go straight round and the would see me as soon as they could.  I saw the midwife at 4:20 and the consultants at 4:55.   About 3 hours sitting in the waiting room.  Not good.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I have, sorry, it was Monday afternoon.  All was well, it was wriggling around all over the place.  V cool indeed.   We have now told everyone.  I keep getting people coming up to me at work and sending me messages which is lovely.
> 
> The clinic is so badly organised though, next time I am going to take a book and a cushion.  My scan was at 1:45 and although my appointment with the clinic was 3pm they told me to go straight round and the would see me as soon as they could.  I saw the midwife at 4:20 and the consultants at 4:55.   About 3 hours sitting in the waiting room.  Not good.



Glad all went well and everyones knows, soz to hear youi had such a long wait its stressful enough in there without that kind of wait


----------



## Steff

hey corrine u ok xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Ahhhhh! Work computer has picked up a virus which means I can do naff all on it. So no work at the moment. Am sat on spare PC


----------



## am64

soz becky couldnt understand pm shall I post ?


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> hey corrine u ok xx



Hey Steff am good thanks - how you doing? x


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> soz becky couldnt understand pm shall I post ?



Yep. I think that's a good idea.


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Hey Steff am good thanks - how you doing? x



im ok hun ty for reply in other thread btw i must be mad lol xxx


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Yep. I think that's a good idea.



okey dokey


----------



## topcat123

on a totaly different subject i have had a bit of news not so good so i am imaginging a lovely big pub with loads of nice people and i would love a bottle of voddie and coke and i can drink as much as i like and not get drunk oooooh thats nice


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> im ok hun ty for reply in other thread btw i must be mad lol xxx



Must be mad?  Why?


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Must be mad?  Why?



moving house lol x


----------



## Corrine

topcat123 said:


> on a totaly different subject i have had a bit of news not so good so i am imaginging a lovely big pub with loads of nice people and i would love a bottle of voddie and coke and i can drink as much as i like and not get drunk oooooh thats nice



I've been a really unmotivated, negative mood for about the last week and can't seem to shake it off. Am avoiding alcohol in case I go overboard....however a nice virtual glass of chilled white wine may do the trick - please barman!


----------



## SacredHeart

ooooh, the madcap world of bubblewrap and not being able to find the kettle


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> moving house lol x



Oh yeah...sorry!  The only thing that scares me is the amount of rubbish I've collected over the years that I would either have to bin or take with me!


----------



## Steff

Corrine said:


> Oh yeah...sorry!  The only thing that scares me is the amount of rubbish I've collected over the years that I would either have to bin or take with me!



snap i dread it but will wait and see friday before i get above my station


----------



## Corrine

Steff2010 said:


> snap i dread it but will wait and see friday before i get above my station



You'll have to let me know how it goes...


----------



## Steff

I sure will hun 


guna go make a start on the curry xx 

laters


----------



## SacredHeart

Haven't had chance to buy any ingredients. But Andrew has been slaving away trying to fix my virus-infected work PC. So I'm going to order takeaway and pick up on the way home.

I'm doing really badly on my money saving spree at the moment


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

hypohypohypohypo


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh rubbish, Sam 

Where are you at?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Oh rubbish, Sam
> 
> Where are you at?



3.0

feeling poo


----------



## SacredHeart

Awww nasty *hugs*. 

Got anything good to treat it with? x


----------



## Steff

ive got the lamb going nicely at the min, son has decided to be awkward and he wants burger and smiley faces instead lol x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Awww nasty *hugs*.
> 
> Got anything good to treat it with? x



raspberry glucotabs and plain digestives..yuck!


----------



## Steff

Evening all hope everyones groovy x

Just realised have lost my address book been looking around but no sign, why is it you lose that type of thing and then when you buy a new one your guarenteed to forget half the addys you had  lol


----------



## Steff

Any news from shiv gals??


----------



## SacredHeart

Not yet. I was just thinking that I should text her...


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not yet. I was just thinking that I should text her...



do it! do it !


----------



## Tezzz

You OK now Sam?

Just about to cook curry. Will try and get back before midnight.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> You OK now Sam?
> 
> Just about to cook curry. Will try and get back before midnight.



eVENING TEZ XX


----------



## am64

off to wash up and pack car with art works


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> off to wash up and pack car with art works



good luck am, will u be popping in 2moz b4 trip


----------



## SacredHeart

If anyone knows Rossi's email, could they PM it me? I need to send him something DiDkA related


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> If anyone knows Rossi's email, could they PM it me? I need to send him something DiDkA related



sorry cant help but hope rossi is ok aint seen him about , not sure if it is work related but hope nothing bad.


----------



## SacredHeart

I think he's out and about. I saw him mention being in a pub on Facebook.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I think he's out and about. I saw him mention being in a pub on Facebook.



not Rossi surely hehe, be nice to have Northerner back soon as well x


----------



## SacredHeart

Very much agreed


----------



## Steff

im watching ramseys kitchen nightmares the lady said im not a waitress im not a hostess i only own the place dont expect me to know anything about the food lol


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> im watching ramseys kitchen nightmares the lady said im not a waitress im not a hostess i only own the place dont expect me to know anything about the food lol



Steff - how did you get your upside now didka bit - its fab


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Steff - how did you get your upside now didka bit - its fab



just type into google upside down writing hun .I went with this one http://www.sevenwires.com/play/UpsideDownLetters.html then i just copied and pasted it into here .


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> just type into google upside down writing hun .I went with this one http://www.sevenwires.com/play/UpsideDownLetters.html then i just copied and pasted it into here .



love it and the new statement !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> love it and the new statement !



you got all the art sorted hun ? x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> you got all the art sorted hun ? x



shes upstairs mounting her last photos.... then in a bath ...do a few more bits then bed before 12 !! got to be up at 7am walk dogs then be on road by 8.15 its only 20 miles but could take hours !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> shes upstairs mounting her last photos.... then in a bath ...do a few more bits then bed before 12 !! got to be up at 7am walk dogs then be on road by 8.15 its only 20 miles but could take hours !!



Yes best to get there early then late to sumit like that x 

i guess you wont be on 2norrow then i wont get on till about 07.30 so wont get a chance to say all the best to your gal hun xxxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Yes best to get there early then late to sumit like that x
> 
> i guess you wont be on 2norrow then i wont get on till about 07.30 so wont get a chance to say all the best to your gal hun xxxx



thanks steff maybe catch ya 2morrow nite...hey hows the curry going was it nice?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thanks steff maybe catch ya 2morrow nite...hey hows the curry going was it nice?



yeah hun just put last of my results in , it went ok i think lol. and of course it was yummy.


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> thanks steff maybe catch ya 2morrow nite...hey hows the curry going was it nice?



All the best from me too


----------



## Steff

raach did you get link for the upside down writing?


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> All the best from me too



thanks hunny with a bun !!


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> raach did you get link for the upside down writing?



I did that is very cool.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I did that is very cool.



I will use that to confuse peeps i think lol


----------



## am64

nite all folks xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Night hon x


----------



## Steff

night am hun xx x all best 


bex no reply from shiv? xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Just got it! Written it up on the 'positive thoughts' thread  All good news!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Just got it! Written it up on the 'positive thoughts' thread  All good news!



All good hun just spotted it , thats a brilliant result x


----------



## SacredHeart

I know! It's all very exciting


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I know! It's all very exciting



hope shiv comes on soon she deserves a virtual glass of champers , shame am just left at wrong time lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

Much agreed! She said she would do a write up tomorrow, all being well 

I think it's bedtime for me now. Night hon xx


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Much agreed! She said she would do a write up tomorrow, all being well
> 
> I think it's bedtime for me now. Night hon xx



Snap hun catch you tomorrow

Goodnight x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyones well xx


----------



## Steff

God just turned tele on to jeremy kyle, the title was my travestite father raped me


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Went bonkers with the curry last night.... Oops...  Will post results later.

BG 7.0 after huge curry at 9pm last night so quite impressed.

Right gonna pop out for a coffee in a bit. Need to escape from the house.


----------



## MartinX123

Morning 

Nice sunny day today. Shame stuck in an office 

Jeremy Kyle will melt your brain Steff! Resist....


----------



## Steff

morning tez and star, ooooh tez hope it was not to bad xxx


i have star put tele back on to bbc.lol


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> morning tez and star, ooooh tez hope it was not to bad xxx
> 
> 
> i have star put tele back on to bbc.lol



Not sure bargain hunt is much better tbh   hehe


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Not sure bargain hunt is much better tbh   hehe



lol its fake britain with dom littlewood. it is good 2day about fake medicine online


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> lol its fake britain with dom littlewood. it is good 2day about fake medicine online



Ah ok, your let off then!  Didnt realise there were intelligent daytime TV programs, I avoid it until Blue Peter kinda time! lol


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Ah ok, your let off then!  Didnt realise there were intelligent daytime TV programs, I avoid it until Blue Peter kinda time! lol



lol weakest link for me


----------



## Steff

Good morning runner you ok ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all


----------



## Steff

morning becki im off to my appointment with other havles gp now , wish me luck , xx

hope your well


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm good thanks. Hope it all goes well, Steff. Look forward to the report  x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> morning becki im off to my appointment with other havles gp now , wish me luck , xx
> 
> hope your well



Hope it goes well Steff,  will you be near that GP if you move house?


----------



## MartinX123

Good luck Steff!!

Morning SH


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning hon


----------



## Steff

Hey all im back and good news , i will be able to move over to other halves surgery ,gotta write a letter to the practice manager of my old surgery first as standard practice giving good reason as to why i am leaving my old gp


Rach it will be no closer x

she is such a nice lady i reckon mid 40's and originally from wales i lik her already hehe.


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh fantastic, Steff! I'm so pleased for you!  x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oh fantastic, Steff! I'm so pleased for you!  x



Thanks  hun only thing was i was 15 mins late  going it to see her but hay ho not her fault , typical of most surgeries i think lol


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm thrilled if it's less than a half hour!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I'm thrilled if it's less than a half hour!



lol, just hope am comes back with good news as well 

popping off for lunch now 

bfn xx


----------



## falcon123

Hi All! Just popped in for a quick drink as my AwayDay (work related) was cancelled for a week. Maybe just as well as have a bit of a headache not helped by the ear bashing from my DSN late yesterday. Cannot help feeling that people with an underlying medical condition make better specialist nurses/consultants as they have some practice to back up the theory work! Oh well a pint of Adnams, and a cheese and salad sandwich on rye please?


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, rye bread. I approve


----------



## falcon123

SacredHeart said:


> Ooooh, rye bread. I approve




Apparently it is better that wholemeal having a lower GI!


----------



## SacredHeart

Plus, it is amazing generally!


----------



## am64

hi im back good driving loads of parking in central london aswell if you dont mind paying 40p for 5MINS interview went well...difficult say but from what i heard it was tricky and no indications were given...now the waiting game 2-3 weeks !!!!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

40p for 5 MINUTES?! I thought York was expensive for parking! I'm sure it went well though


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> 40p for 5 MINUTES?! I thought York was expensive for parking! I'm sure it went well though



yep spent about ?7-00 plus it was just inside the congestion zone...?8-00 ! hehee


----------



## SacredHeart

That's just.....crazy. Sorry, the complete disbelief is making me type like William Shatner!


----------



## am64

thats life London !!
hey steffy glad to hear it went well at GP


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> thats life London !!
> hey steffy glad to hear it went well at GP



yayy your bk missed you hun 

yes ty im pleased as well just gotta type a letter up now


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> yayy your bk missed you hun
> 
> yes ty im pleased as well just gotta type a letter up now



Steff - so glad you got on well with the new Doctor


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Steff - so glad you got on well with the new Doctor



thanks hun hows you and bun? x


----------



## SacredHeart

Just asked to take tomorrow and Monday off work. My body is SCREAMING for a four day weekend. I just can't shift how tired I am


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Just asked to take tomorrow and Monday off work. My body is SCREAMING for a four day weekend. I just can't shift how tired I am



have you got it off ?? it will be all the tireless work you been doing lately xx


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm waiting to hear back from my boss. Fingers crossed. I'm off to my Mum and Dad's place tomorrow afternoon, back on Sunday. They wanted me to come up for my birthday next weekend, but turns out they were both working, so there was no point, lol!


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from my boss. Fingers crossed. I'm off to my Mum and Dad's place tomorrow afternoon, back on Sunday. They wanted me to come up for my birthday next weekend, but turns out they were both working, so there was no point, lol!



hey becks are you an equinox baby ??? which date?


----------



## SacredHeart

Not quite, as far as I know. I'm March 19th


----------



## Steff

hope it all works out then and u get time to see them


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Not quite, as far as I know. I'm March 19th



no...not quite its my hubbys birthady on the 21st first day of spring and the spring equinox xx and johan sabastian bach birthday and my hubby has the same initials JSB and is a musician as well !!!! its  good day !


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> hope it all works out then and u get time to see them



Thanks hon 



am64 said:


> no...not quite its my hubbys birthady on the 21st first day of spring and the spring equinox xx and johan sabastian bach birthday and my hubby has the same initials JSB and is a musician as well !!!! its  good day !



My dad's initials always make me laugh, because they're ET. And when I'm not going by my full first name, mine are either BT or BET


----------



## Steff

i love you all


----------



## SacredHeart

We love you too, Steff!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> We love you too, Steff!



Its everlasting


----------



## SacredHeart

Indeed 

I've just been told I can have tomorrow and Monday off. Although I did get a 'forward planning please' slap on the wrist.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Indeed
> 
> I've just been told I can have tomorrow and Monday off. Although I did get a 'forward planning please' slap on the wrist.



Well thats ok your off hun thats a result xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Absolutely. This is very good news. I had three holiday days left to use before the end of the month, and there's two weeks where I can't really take them


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> Plus, it is amazing generally!











Sorry..  I was going to say something else but cant remember what now... umm... nope, wasnt about bread though


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Sorry..  I was going to say something else but cant remember what now... umm... nope, wasnt about bread though



well done star i love the image


----------



## MartinX123

Meant to say Im glad it went ok at the docs Steff. I think its a good sign if you seem to like them.  Hope you get a much better service from them than your current one!


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> well done star i love the image



Its kinda messy cos threw it together while pretending to do work   But thankyou


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Its kinda messy cos threw it together while pretending to do work   But thankyou



hehe thats ok imgood at giving compliments


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Meant to say Im glad it went ok at the docs Steff. I think its a good sign if you seem to like them.  Hope you get a much better service from them than your current one!



Thank you star, can i ask your name plz?


----------



## SacredHeart

*dies laughing* Super-rye!


----------



## Steff

Catch you gals later gotta go and pick son up then he is off for a haircut xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Oooh, have fun!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oooh, have fun!



I will he wont it usually goes like this

me-right m8 time for a haircut
son- ohh no i dont want it cutting
me-look it is looking like  you could put that in  a ponytail 
son- mum i dont wanna
me- a quid do you?
son- yes ok haircut sounds good.


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> I will he wont it usually goes like this
> 
> me-right m8 time for a haircut
> son- ohh no i dont want it cutting
> me-look it is looking like  you could put that in  a ponytail
> son- mum i dont wanna
> me- a quid do you?
> son- yes ok haircut sounds good.



Lol, bribery always works!!  hehe

My name is Janna btw Steff   I do however answer to Star as well as its been the basis of my online name in various places for years & I think I always wanted to be called Star since I watched Lost Boys (i know from the other thread that wont mean much to you  )


----------



## SacredHeart

Just sent my brother a 'gentle' reminder that it's Mothers' Day on Sunday, and did he want to buy a nice candle off me that I had put away for our Mum's birthday?

I expect to get a fairly aggressive text in response in the next hour....


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> Just sent my brother a 'gentle' reminder that it's Mothers' Day on Sunday, and did he want to buy a nice candle off me that I had put away for our Mum's birthday?
> 
> I expect to get a fairly aggressive text in response in the next hour....



Aww bless. You sound like a good sister & he should be nice to you!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Got my retinopathy scan ina bit...don't want it....


----------



## SacredHeart

Starbanana said:


> Aww bless. You sound like a good sister & he should be nice to you!!



Why thank you! I just know how upset my Mum was when he completely ignored it last year. And he lives with her.....and is nearly 28 



salmonpuff said:


> Got my retinopathy scan ina bit...don't want it....



Aw bless you love. But you know it's better to know what's going on than not


----------



## MartinX123

salmonpuff said:


> Got my retinopathy scan ina bit...don't want it....



Aww hun, is it the test you dont like or the scaryness of something potentially being wrong?  And I agree its deffo better to know whats going on than not


----------



## Steff

good luck sam 

got mine tuesday


----------



## rachelha

Phew - glad to have got back in.  I was getting a bit panicy there.  Can i have a large gin & slim please to calm my nerves?


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh, yey! I'm not alone


----------



## rachelha

Hi Becky!!  How are you feeling - still done in?  Have you got a long weekend planned?


----------



## Steff

oh phew i aint been able to get in for over an hour


----------



## Steff

am and tez i emailed you , you can iggy them now i was jus asking if u where having probs getting in



rach you nd bab ok??


----------



## am64

i went off to gps with son got back and no forum ahhh glad i only had 5 mins 
steffy are you ok ?? what did you do????


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i went off to gps with son got back and no forum ahhh glad i only had 5 mins
> steffy are you ok ?? what did you do????



hahah i had to go to bed and lie down i could not take it 

hows son?


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> Hi Becky!!  How are you feeling - still done in?  Have you got a long weekend planned?



Still absolutely shattered, but I now have a four day weekend, which is great 

Busy evening ahead, getting stuff sorted, but I've been greatly cheered up to discover that actually the campaign is now the number one google result for DiDkA!


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> am and tez i emailed you , you can iggy them now i was jus asking if u where having probs getting in
> 
> 
> 
> rach you nd bab ok??



we are fine, a wave of extreme tiredness and nausea earlier this afternoon, but it has passed now.  Hubby is getting going chilli for when I get home - yummy


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> hahah i had to go to bed and lie down i could not take it
> 
> hows son?



he s fine got ...cream for the rash but chest is good ...now stepson has got the nasty lurgey so came home early from work there are too maney people in this house !!!! 5 adults sized people and 2 dogs !! and about 12 guitars and bass guitars amps speaker and Loads of boxes of art and huge iron sculptures and Painting s !!! large vodka is in order and not a virtual one !!


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Still absolutely shattered, but I now have a four day weekend, which is great
> 
> Busy evening ahead, getting stuff sorted, but I've been greatly cheered up to discover that actually the campaign is now the number one google result for DiDkA!



Hurray for long weekends, make sure you take it easy.  You have been doing loads for didka and working.  I just googled it to see, that is cool, and there are loads of other didka who we are beating.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> we are fine, a wave of extreme tiredness and nausea earlier this afternoon, but it has passed now.  Hubby is getting going chilli for when I get home - yummy



yum that sounds nice having a meal ready and waiting for you is soo much better then to have been standing having to make it lol


----------



## SacredHeart

yep, we're kicking booty. We're actually right near the top for 'diet drink awareness' as well!

I'll do my best to take it easy at any rate. I'm not one who relaxes easily! As if you've all not guessed that one by now!


----------



## Steff

oh wow just googled it as well thats brill news, always good to be on top


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> yep, we're kicking booty. We're actually right near the top for 'diet drink awareness' as well!
> 
> I'll do my best to take it easy at any rate. I'm not one who relaxes easily! As if you've all not guessed that one by now!



Are you I would never have known????

Do you have any plans for the weekend - dancing etc?


----------



## am64

hey rachel you got the 9000th post on this thread !!


----------



## Steff

so observant x


----------



## SacredHeart

rachelha said:


> Are you I would never have known????
> 
> Do you have any plans for the weekend - dancing etc?



Going back to my Mum & Dad's tomorrow afternoon, coming back Sunday afternoon. It's obviously Mother's Day, but it's my birthday next Friday, and this was the closest that we were all free. So I probably won't be up to much there, but it'll be nice to see them. Haven't seen them or any of my family since Christmas


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> hey rachel you got the 9000th post on this thread !!



Yeah!!! go me.  I wonder who will get the 10,000th?


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Going back to my Mum & Dad's tomorrow afternoon, coming back Sunday afternoon. It's obviously Mother's Day, but it's my birthday next Friday, and this was the closest that we were all free. So I probably won't be up to much there, but it'll be nice to see them. Haven't seen them or any of my family since Christmas



Are your folks far away?  We are heading down to see my parents at easter.  That will be the first time we have seen any family since Christmas.  I hate having family spread all over the place.  But there was no way I was returning to Leicester after being at Uni in Edinburgh.  (no offence to anyone living in Leicester)


----------



## SacredHeart

Not that far. I'm in York, they're close to Stockport. It's just that they work weekends a lot, and I work all week. It rarely ever works that we're all free, and I don't drive, so my Dad has to come and pick me up from the station


----------



## Steff

Guna go and sort tea home made burgers and croquettes with side salad mm

Laters all.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Bought a Anthony Worral Thompson low GL cook book in the poundland shop. Have a look at your local branch. I could post a couple if they're still there tomorrow.

*Babooshka *by Kate Bush is playing on the jukebox..... Giving it plenty of welly tonight...


----------



## rachelha

brightontez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought a Anthony Worral Thompson low GL cook book in the poundland shop. Have a look at your local branch. I could post a couple if they're still there tomorrow.
> 
> *Babooshka *by Kate Bush is playing on the jukebox..... Giving it plenty of welly tonight...



Thanks for the tip Tez.


----------



## Tezzz

I'm just going to rescue the other half from the pub... It's either that or next doors dog get's their din dins.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Had the scan. I didn't have to have the drops. The man said I wouldn't need them til I was over 25 as thats when the pupils start dilating slower  The pictures looked so awesome. I really want a copy! I might have to ask. He said he could see some minor changes but he'd have to have a look at the hospital for anything more. Seems to be good so far though.


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> Had the scan. I didn't have to have the drops. The man said I wouldn't need them til I was over 25 as thats when the pupils start dilating slower  The pictures looked so awesome. I really want a copy! I might have to ask. He said he could see some minor changes but he'd have to have a look at the hospital for anything more. Seems to be good so far though.



There you go sam all sounds good to me , ohh no starts going downhill at 25 im 27 so i dread what he says to me on tuesday hehe xx


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> There you go sam all sounds good to me , ohh no starts going downhill at 25 im 27 so i dread what he says to me on tuesday hehe xx



That's good.  They still dont use the drops on me and I am 35!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Had the scan. I didn't have to have the drops. The man said I wouldn't need them til I was over 25 as thats when the pupils start dilating slower  The pictures looked so awesome. I really want a copy! I might have to ask. He said he could see some minor changes but he'd have to have a look at the hospital for anything more. Seems to be good so far though.



arent the pics awesome....i want one too to do some art with !!


----------



## Steff

^^ thats awesome!


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> ^^ thats awesome!



WOW it looks like some weird planet


----------



## Steff

Yeah it is , i will ask when i go tuesday if i can have a gander.


----------



## falcon123

Here you go then!


----------



## Steff

Ita amazing, am see you only gotta mention it and 2 piccies of eyes turn up within the 10 minute mark pmsl


----------



## falcon123

Steff2010 said:


> ^^ thats awesome!



No that is serious retinopathy!


----------



## Steff

falcon123 said:


> No that is serious retinopathy!



i meant the look of it i was not saying retinopathy was something i was bigging up!


----------



## am64

woooow I feel some diabetic art comming on !!!


----------



## shiv

i LOVE those photos. i'm just curious though - i've had the drops since i was about 16 or so. any reason why everyone else doesn't have them?!


----------



## Steff

shiv said:


> i LOVE those photos. i'm just curious though - i've had the drops since i was about 16 or so. any reason why everyone else doesn't have them?!



ahh your here i have been wanting to get you a virtual glass of champers for all your hard work yesterday shiv xx


----------



## am64

the only drops i have is when i have my eyes photographed ....when you have to wear the sunglasses ...is that what you had sam?


----------



## Steff

I was told i would not need drops as im to young atm to warrent havin um


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> I was told i would not need drops as im to young atm to warrent havin um



same. the drops are only used to dilate the pupil. People below the age of 25 apparently rarely have issues with dilation so don't need them.

Shiv, next time you go ask if its possible to not have the drops.


----------



## Steff

Yeah agree with Sam as soon as the guy sat me down told me to take my specs off he said right i see your 26 i was at the time anyways and he said you wont need drops for a few  years yet


----------



## am64

soz  to go on but....so when you youngesters  have your eyes photographed they don't use the drops to dialate the pupils...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> soz  to go on but....so when you youngesters  have your eyes photographed they don't use the drops to dialate the pupils...



well ive ony ever had 1 screening but yup he said no drops needed for me


----------



## Steff

Away to bed peeps.

Catch you all tomorrow x xx

nights


----------



## SacredHeart

They use the drops on my eyes....weird.


----------



## am64

hey becks couldnt get into email earlierxxx dont worry to much i probably spelt thing wrong again !!!


----------



## Steff

hi gals short and sweet jus treat a hyper ohh boo hoo thought i was guna go 5 days there but i was 17.4


----------



## SacredHeart

am64 said:


> hey becks couldnt get into email earlierxxx dont worry to much i probably spelt thing wrong again !!!



I wouldn't worry too much. There isn't anything there yet! m


----------



## Steff

Right going to try again nights for a second time x x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all ope everyones well xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning Steff,

Bored stiff again. Woke up at first light. Gonna go out somewhere. Not sure yet where. Laters.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning Steff,
> 
> Bored stiff again. Woke up at first light. Gonna go out somewhere. Not sure yet where. Laters.



ok tez we are viewing a new place at 10 so i will go shopping then go straight there 

have a good day where ever it may take you xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all hope everyone is okay


----------



## Steff

morning vickie hows u xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all.


----------



## Steff

Morning hun you ok xx


----------



## Steff

The viewing on the house went ok btw guys,find out if it is ours this afternoon.


----------



## rachelha

I am getting the insurance money for my cello weeehheeeee!!!!

Now I just have to decide whether to spend it all on a new 'cello or just some and keep some for the bill for the roof repairs


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I am getting the insurance money for my cello weeehheeeee!!!!
> 
> Now I just have to decide whether to spend it all on a new 'cello or just some and keep some for the bill for the roof repairs



sensible head says latter but i aint sensible lol


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> sensible head says latter but i aint sensible lol



If only I knew how much the roof was going to be it would make it a bit easier.


----------



## SacredHeart

Woo, sounds like a good morning for all!

Promised my mum some shortbread, so that's cooking away in the oven. Was woken up far too early by roadworks under my window, but never mind, it's Friday


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Woo, sounds like a good morning for all!
> 
> Promised my mum some shortbread, so that's cooking away in the oven. Was woken up far too early by roadworks under my window, but never mind, it's Friday



when do you go to mums and is it far away?

btw i cant get allspice anywhere for shortbread.


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm off out of the flat at about 3:30ish. I'll get to where my Dad is picking me up at about 5:30, so it's not too bad 

I would have thought most supermarkets would stock it with the spices? You can always substitute ground cinnamon, with a tiny bit of nutmeg


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I'm off out of the flat at about 3:30ish. I'll get to where my Dad is picking me up at about 5:30, so it's not too bad
> 
> I would have thought most supermarkets would stock it with the spices? You can always substitute ground cinnamon, with a tiny bit of nutmeg



nope cant get it in my supermarket anyway lol. ah well good substitutes.

Will wish you a lovely weekend then hun i wont be around much after 1.30 till 4.


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks hon. I should probably pop on at some point using their computer anyway


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Bored again. Raining so don't want to get wet walking.

The other half thinks I'm losing my marbles coz I said I want to go back to *W*....


----------



## Steff

Hey tez i fancy some rolling stones m8


----------



## Tezzz

I've got *Brown Sugar*.... on the jukebox. *Start It up* too...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I've got *Brown Sugar*.... on the jukebox. Start It up too...



Thanks Tez we can listen while we scoff cake and a glass of ice cold lemonade x


----------



## Tezzz

I want some *real* banana and walnut cake... 

I think there is a recipe somewhere for a diabetic friendly one using ground almonds instead of some of the sugar but can't find it. Oh well...


----------



## am64

hi folks quiet day for me today bad vodka head


----------



## Corrine

am64 said:


> hi folks quiet day for me today bad vodka head



Ooh dear AM.  What you been up to?


----------



## Steff

son has school disco in a hour he wants to lend other halves aftershave awwww


----------



## am64

Corrine said:


> Ooh dear AM.  What you been up to?



had a couple of vodkas last night after a busy week and i just cant do it anymore!! cracking headache xx ummm


----------



## Steff

Gunna get tea on making chicken in white wine sauce for me and him, back later xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cake making stint this weekend if i can tear myself away from final fantasy 

trying to convince unit director on monday if I can go digging at tudor house for a couple of days *cough* weeks when this shell thing is finished.I NEED TO DIG!!!!!!!!!!

Wessex have openings though, so applying for that over the weekend!


----------



## Tezzz

Did someone say *cake*....?

*Drools all over keyboard fanticising over banana and walnut one*

Sam, I'm an expert in licking wooden spoons and bowls clean...


----------



## falcon123

brightontez said:


> I want some *real* banana and walnut cake...
> 
> I think there is a recipe somewhere for a diabetic friendly one using ground almonds instead of some of the sugar but can't find it. Oh well...




Hi Tez, is this the one?

http://vegetarian-planet.blogspot.com/2010/01/egglessprotein-rich-banana-muffins.html


----------



## am64

falcon123 said:


> Hi Tez, is this the one?
> 
> http://vegetarian-planet.blogspot.com/2010/01/egglessprotein-rich-banana-muffins.html



great link


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks Falcon. 

It's not the one I was thinking of, it's very close. I was thinking along the loaf tin type cake. 

The good thing about muffins is that I can freeze them.

I'll print it out and have a go in the week. 

I have a set of American measuring cups...


----------



## Steff

hi all am i ok


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all.


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all.



Good evening Tom hun nice to see you pop in , how are you ?


----------



## Freddie99

Steff2010 said:


> Good evening Tom hun nice to see you pop in , how are you ?



Not too bad considering the hour of pain I've just put myself through in the gym; that and the essay I may well pull an all nighter to do. 

I'm also hooked up to a CGM for the next few days. No booze ups then...

I have also found the best motivational song to do exercise to! Or at least to psyche up to!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vMxyJgKggo&feature=related


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

knackered. Properly knackered.

Keeping an eye of levels following korma. Feeling a bit rough at the moment and it was only about an hour ago we ate. There we go *sigh* Adrienne, I'll pm you later on


----------



## Steff

Tom Hreben said:


> Not too bad considering the hour of pain I've just put myself through in the gym; that and the essay I may well pull an all nighter to do.
> 
> I'm also hooked up to a CGM for the next few days. No booze ups then...
> 
> I have also found the best motivational song to do exercise to! Or at least to psyche up to!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vMxyJgKggo&feature=related



Yeah that song sounds very motivational actually good find.
well anyway nice to see you back posting , and love the piccies in the piccy thread.


----------



## Freddie99

Steff2010 said:


> Yeah that song sounds very motivational actually good find.
> well anyway nice to see you back posting , and love the piccies in the piccy thread.



Got to love some Full Metal Jacket! PT good for you! Good for me! Up in the morning to the rising sun, gonna run all day 'til the running's done!

Kubrick definitely got it right on this one!


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear you're knackered.

Korma, yum yum. Hope you enjoyed it.

Oh well. Gonna drag OH out of pub...

Will try and tune in again later.


----------



## falcon123

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all.




Evening Tom, good to see you! Good luck with the CGM. A couple of years ago I was put on a CBP monitor for 24 hours - it woke me every hour through the night as the cuff inflated. They compare it to your activity. Doc was surprised that it was low when I was driving - many are evidently quite high. The only time my BP shot up was when I had a argument with some idiot who tried to push in front of me!

Have a good weekend one and all!


----------



## Steff

Im away myself for abit, gotta get son from disco for 8 , he was so cute going off in his jeans and shirt.


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyone is okay can i have a large diet coke please
had to add so proud of my little girl she was in the local paper this week as she is in the eco group at school and there had just got there 2nd eco flag she was at a big meeting today with her fellow group members to talk to the scottish school gov body about the work there have done


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hello all hope everyone is okay can i have a large diet coke please



no vodka in that ?


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> no vodka in that ?



no teetotal lol


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> no teetotal lol



Good gal right easties then corry back later  x x


----------



## Freddie99

Bored of this essay now... One thousand words and the title is _Describe the composition and functions of blood._ Ah well, I'll get it shifted tonight I think.


----------



## shiv

evening all. i've been lingering online for much longer than i wanted to.

think tonight will consist of some Battlestar Galactica and some as-yet undecided food!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eeeeeeeeeeew matt put sweetner in my tea and now it tastes maaaannnkkkkkkyyyy

feet are currently feeling 'tickly' very strange. I think I do my shoes up too tight cuz the tops are very achy. Feet ache in general cuz of lifting all them boxes down at work. very very heavy boxes too 

so, so, so tired.

But there is final fantasy to play


----------



## Peter C

salmonpuff said:


> eeeeeeeeeeew matt put sweetner in my tea and now it tastes maaaannnkkkkkkyyyy
> 
> feet are currently feeling 'tickly' very strange. I think I do my shoes up too tight cuz the tops are very achy. Feet ache in general cuz of lifting all them boxes down at work. very very heavy boxes too
> 
> so, so, so tired.
> 
> But there is final fantasy to play



How many oyster shells you counted so far ? And whats the purpose ? are they all from one site, something to do with the historic ecology of a past estuary ?
were they common food or "high status" as they say on TT


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Peter C said:


> How many oyster shells you counted so far ? And whats the purpose ? are they all from one site, something to do with the historic ecology of a past estuary ?
> were they common food or "high status" as they say on TT



so far we've counted THOUSANDS. Its to get rid of them because the warehouse needs more space. Lots of different sites, all from across southampton - we're just working our way through one of the Hamwic sites. Oysters were for everyone - depending on where you find them can tell you a lot about what they were for. If you find a bit with the half that holds the meat it says thats the rubbish that people chucked after eating. The flat bits usually say that it was a food prep area. Southampton especially you find them in huge quantities at both high/low status sites. Along the old seafront you would have had 'mid saxon fast food' joints selling things like oysters, cockles and winkles


----------



## Steff

wooo tis the weekend xxx


----------



## am64

hi all peter i also wondered about the value of oyster shells i know they were part of staple diet of estuary dwellers and a favourite of the romans but sam can you tell us more about the archeological side? or is FF13 Just too good ...it is the weekend!! 

I 've always thought about modern archeology in that in donkeys years to come our rubbish dumps will be mined for the tin and plastic and they will be digging it up and making assumptions about our society !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hi all peter i also wondered about the value of oyster shells i know they were part of staple diet of estuary dwellers and a favourite of the romans but sam can you tell us more about the archeological side? or is FF13 Just too good ...it is the weekend!!
> 
> I 've always thought about modern archeology in that in donkeys years to come our rubbish dumps will be mined for the tin and plastic and they will be digging it up and making assumptions about our society !!



yo am! Oyster shells are mainly to do with the ecological stuff I think, the environmental archaeology side of things. By looking at the size and shape of them you can tell where abouts in the uk they come from and how they grew and stuff! You can also have a look at their edges and see if they were cut open to get at the meat 

The romans loved their oysters. Horrible society that they were , they liked to use the shells as decorations in their bath houses.

Obviously too, the rubbish left behind in rubbish pits (predominantly mid saxon in southampton) can tell us their diets and whatnot. Mid saxons liked their oysters by the looks of it....a cheap and easy food source!


----------



## Peter C

salmonpuff said:


> yo am! Oyster shells are mainly to do with the ecological stuff I think, the environmental archaeology side of things.!



Did you see the reports today about the young Vikings near Weymouth.
I wouldn't fancy excavating a gruesome site like that...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/8563377.stm


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Peter C said:


> Did you see the reports today about the young Vikings near Weymouth.
> I wouldn't fancy excavating a gruesome site like that...
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/dorset/8563377.stm



skeletons can't hurt you


----------



## Hazel

Following one long and tough week - can I please have the largest brandy you can give me, and another, and another........................

Dad having been diagnosed today with T2 has been tough - it was bad enough for me 10 years ago, but he is 85.   He is cared and confused and angry

All I can do is answer is questions

Pour me another brandy, after an exhausting week, I need to sleep zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## am64

bottle comming your way hazel ...

interesting stuff sam so i presume from working out where they came from it confirms the trade routes etc ...i always was interested in anthropolgy and archeology .....can you imagine the future...... i always am amused when we go in holiday and take plastic bags from around here...thinking well that 'll confuse them in 1000 years ...


----------



## Steff

hey hazel coming up xxxxxx


----------



## Steff

quiet the night ill risk having some scampi fries and a bottle of bud


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> quiet the night ill risk having some scampi fries and a bottle of bud



i' d go for the bucket of chips and mayo ... more like ryvita and marmite 
any luck with homeswappers ?? do you really need to move ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i' d go for the bucket of chips and mayo ... more like ryvita and marmite
> any luck with homeswappers ?? do you really need to move ??



no luck no he aint keen , i dunno tbh i am coming round to it


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> no luck no he aint keen , i dunno tbh i am coming round to it



he promoted it tho initaily ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> he promoted it tho initaily ???



Yeah he sure did .


----------



## am64

who can tell ..my hubby alawys talked about if he moved into London hed want to live in pimlico  so i joined homeswappers and he did same thing went cold on idea but what ever we've got a very good house here apart from being surrounded by alot of very posh people ...so have to sum up whether its worth it...


----------



## Steff

i just spaced out on my chair he had to test me how wierd, he said i was asking for my mum , goodness im away to bed 

night


----------



## am64

take care steff xx


----------



## twinnie

morning all up early again large coffee please


----------



## Steff

morning all gr im up earlier then id like to be x x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I'm still cracking on with this damn essay so I'll have another cuppa to keep me focused!

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning All. 

How goes the CGM, Tom?


----------



## Steff

mornng bex hows your folks and how are you hun x


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Steff.

The parents are good. Off to go and see my Grandma in a bit and give her her early birthday present 

I'm not too bad. Already feeling a bit more chilled, which is excellent. I do hate being one of those sorts who can just NEVER switch off, but I'm trying  Got woken up this morning by a text message from a gym going off in my ear...

How goes your morning?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff.
> 
> The parents are good. Off to go and see my Grandma in a bit and give her her early birthday present
> 
> I'm not too bad. Already feeling a bit more chilled, which is excellent. I do hate being one of those sorts who can just NEVER switch off, but I'm trying  Got woken up this morning by a text message from a gym going off in my ear...
> 
> How goes your morning?



A gym is texting you ? aw well best wishes to your family hun , son has just took me to the flower shop and said mum i have a ?5 get what you want pmsl.


----------



## SacredHeart

Aw, well at least you get what you like! 

Yes, the gym is texting me *groan*. I'm signed up for a trial on April 1st with some of the girls from work. I'm going to have to block the number if they keep at it, I think. It really sucks because I adore going to the gym and swimming, but I can't afford the monthly payments.


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Morning All.
> 
> How goes the CGM, Tom?



The CGM is going well, I think I'll update my blog about it in a little. In essence I slept like a baby all night (bar waking at two AM to check blood) and it's not a trouble. This is infinitely better than last time around which made life rather difficult. I generally forget that it's there most of the time which is damn good. I can feel the site but that's due to the amounts of tape and the clear dressing over it to hold the thing on!

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Aw, well at least you get what you like!
> 
> Yes, the gym is texting me *groan*. I'm signed up for a trial on April 1st with some of the girls from work. I'm going to have to block the number if they keep at it, I think. It really sucks because I adore going to the gym and swimming, but I can't afford the monthly payments.



Does York uni have a gym? I know for a fact that the Brighton uni gym is damn cheap. It's about ?110 for a year of unrestricted access. I have a membership that requires ?50 and a quid every time I go. Not bad at all!

Tom


----------



## am64

hi folks just had brekkie ohhh i do love the weekends


----------



## Freddie99

Seems like Martin Johnson is being a fool and hasn't put Wilkinson on the bench for this weeks match. What a muppet.


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Seems like Martin Johnson is being a fool and hasn't put Wilkinson on the bench for this weeks match. What a muppet.



has the rugby started tom?


----------



## am64

down side of weekend...all last nights washing up aswell as todays  so see you all later xx


----------



## Steff

oooh im off out o/h just about to watch rugby, 

laters x


----------



## SacredHeart

I just tried carb counting to factor apple juice into my lunch for the first time ever. Let's hope that doesn't go tits up on me


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I just tried carb counting to factor apple juice into my lunch for the first time ever. Let's hope that doesn't go tits up on me



pmsl@tits heres hoping hun i been about 14 all day .


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh, that's no fun


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Ergh, that's no fun



no had headache since 12 had 4 aspirin not due no more till 6 now.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Trying out this proper carb counting thing today: It seems as thoug breakfast is a 1:6 ratio. Even though I only got up at 1...Its almost lunch time 

i love weekends


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> Trying out this proper carb counting thing today: It seems as thoug breakfast is a 1:6 ratio. Even though I only got up at 1...Its almost lunch time
> 
> i love weekends



good luck with it Sam xx hows the ff going? finished it yet??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> good luck with it Sam xx hows the ff going? finished it yet??



9 hours or so in, about to fight the biggest half baboon half machine thing ever.


----------



## am64

far too scarey for me???


----------



## Steff

urghh away to my bed i have done sumit i have only done once this year so far and thats be sick so the lovely joint of lamb thats in the oven aint guna be eaten by me later grrrrr. was my motheres day meal as well.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> urghh away to my bed i have done sumit i have only done once this year so far and thats be sick so the lovely joint of lamb thats in the oven aint guna be eaten by me later grrrrr. was my motheres day meal as well.



poor steff is it a bug do you think xx ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey! Seem to have worked out that carb counting right. pre meal 4.6, two hours later 4.4


----------



## am64

good stuff becky xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks hon xx


----------



## am64

still cant get into didka mail  but no problems xx I hope you having a bit of a rest sweetie!


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> has the rugby started tom?



Yeah it kicked off earlier on. Johnson is a fool for putting Wilkinson in the starting XV as he's been playing so badly for the past couple of matches. Put him on the bench and let someone else have a go.


----------



## am64

thanks for that Tom ...we've found the indian league cricket on ITV 4 its great stuff xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Lemonade please, barman.

Bored stiff earlier so I went window shopping. Came back with a copy of the latest Sweet magazine and a CD...

The *Waking up the Neighbours* CD by Bryan Adams is doing exactly that....

Track 3, *Can't Stop This Thing We Started* is giving it some...


----------



## am64

pump it out TeZ xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

overdid it with lunch  couldnt find what i was looking for and was rushing as toast was done and didn't want it to go cold.

pre was 5.4

2 slices of toast and marmite worked out as about 34.2g carbs in the end...I guessed at more though at it being c30g EACH so guessed at 6u...

bag of wotsits 9.8g carbs so had 1u for that

asda take a break no idea what that was so guessed at 2u as someone *glares at matt* threw the stuff away that had the carb measure on

gave 9u rather than the 6(.5 if i had a demipen...but i don;t...)

This could really come back and bite me in the backside...  

to make matters worse...stupid feets are being nasty to me too


----------



## am64

<hugs> sam it sounds so complicated  poor little feet get matt to give them a nice rub xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm expecting a nasty hypo later then 

Oh well at least I killed that huge babboon and am now in a really pretty jungle area


----------



## am64

could you stop it before it happens so to speak ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> could you stop it before it happens so to speak ?



Don't know...I don't really fancy eating without injecting...its scary...what if I shoot up the other way???


----------



## am64

ummm understand xxx Is Adrienne around? or other T1 s ?? it would be a shame if you get another hypo  good luck x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

yep, hypoing. Bloods currently 3.0. Little feeling of it though which is wierd. Talking abit much though...lol. Bit low on the glucotabs though...


----------



## am64

what else can you have to bring it back up gradually ? Toast and peanut butter?


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear you're going down Sam.

Hope you come back up soon. Cake?

Just a thought, do you have the Collins Gem Carb Counter book?

*Jungle Rock* by Hank Mizell is on the jukebox.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sorry to hear you're going down Sam.
> 
> Hope you come back up soon. Cake?
> 
> Just a thought, do you have the Collins Gem Carb Counter book?
> 
> *Jungle Rock* by Hank Mizell is on the jukebox.



yep, thats todays diabetes365 photograph  had it for yonks, so its a bit beaten up  http://www.flickr.com/photos/salmonpuff/4429254407/in/pool-mydiabetesathome



			
				am64 said:
			
		

> what else can you have to bring it back up gradually ? Toast and peanut butter?



I've had a carton of orange juice and 2 digestives. Seeing if that asdas own OJ is actually any good...past couple of times it hasn't worked


----------



## LisaLQ

Still about folks, just family still staying over, dont know how much more I can take tbh, I even smoked half a cig in stress last night, I haven't smoked in years...


----------



## am64

you know i was wondering about you today hold on in there how much longer ?? hows the allotment ??


----------



## bev

Anyone know where Rossi is?Bev


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Anyone know where Rossi is?Bev



He said he would not be about for a bit work related .


----------



## twinnie

hello all coffee please


----------



## bev

Thanks Steph - was a bit worried about him. Now I am a bit bleep bleep bleep about Peter C's comments! Bleep bleep bleep!


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Thanks Steph - was a bit worried about him. Now I am a bit bleep bleep bleep about Peter C's comments! Bleep bleep bleep!



Coffee coming up vick x

bev hun dont worry you know your son better then anyone hun xx  
we have saved up on booze mind bev with rossi away lol


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Coffee coming up vick x
> 
> bev hun dont worry you know your son better then anyone hun xx
> we have saved up on booze mind bev with rossi away lol



are you the barmaid this evening lol thank you


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> are you the barmaid this evening lol thank you



Im the hostess with the mostess hun


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> Im the hostess with the mostess hun



lol i am looking forward to my breakfast in bed tomorrow my kids cant keep a secret there have been trying to tell me all day what there have got me


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol i am looking forward to my breakfast in bed tomorrow my kids cant keep a secret there have been trying to tell me all day what there have got me



lmao my son made me a card at school for 2morrow he said u cant see it till then, but then he goes and gets it out and says mum i wanted to show u now .


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> lmao my son made me a card at school for 2morrow he said u cant see it till then, but then he goes and gets it out and says mum i wanted to show u now .



lol my hubby been stopping them all trying to tell me all day


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> lol my hubby been stopping them all trying to tell me all day



hehehe well hope you get spoilt you deserve it xxx


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> hehehe well hope you get spoilt you deserve it xxx



i have been spoilt today the hubby got me the second series of ashes to ashes i love that show i cant wait for the next series it on soon


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> i have been spoilt today the hubby got me the second series of ashes to ashes i love that show i cant wait for the next series it on soon



awww nice one hun x x x

well im away for abit now hun shall catch u later xx


----------



## am64

bev said:


> Anyone know where Rossi is?Bev



hes up north very north last heard heading for aberdeen..


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> awww nice one hun x x x
> 
> well im away for abit now hun shall catch u later xx



me too going for a nice relaxing bath


----------



## Steff

am pm hun ??


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> am pm hun ??



ok sweetie xxx


----------



## Steff

sent hun xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Just read the comments by peter...*hugs bev* 

I'm feeling a little bit sick...wondering if i got my insulin right with dinner


----------



## bev

salmonpuff said:


> Just read the comments by peter...*hugs bev*
> 
> I'm feeling a little bit sick...wondering if i got my insulin right with dinner


aah thanks Sam - your so kind and thoughtful.

What are your levels? What did you have for dinner and what insulin? x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bev said:


> aah thanks Sam - your so kind and thoughtful.
> 
> What are your levels? What did you have for dinner and what insulin? x



I had fajitas for dinner, mmm they were well tasty. Just checked and I'm 6.5  Had 7u insulin!!!


----------



## am64

thats all sounds pretty good sam xxx fingers crossed hun
have we all chilled now...ive got vodka here anyone want one !!


----------



## bev

salmonpuff said:


> I had fajitas for dinner, mmm they were well tasty. Just checked and I'm 6.5  Had 7u insulin!!!



Mmm...fajhitas - lovely. I havent eaten yet. 6.5 sounds good Sam - sounds like you have insulin correct - perhaps your coming down with something? x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bev said:


> Mmm...fajhitas - lovely. I havent eaten yet. 6.5 sounds good Sam - sounds like you have insulin correct - perhaps your coming down with something? x



oh i hope not  funnily enough I did wake up this morning feeling proper rough and bunged up. Not helped by the mountain of oyster dust Ive been breathing in over the past few weeks!!

Anything nice for dinner your end??


----------



## bev

Alex had salmon and poached eggs as he is on 200% basal due to having a cold and i think i am having smoked salmon on brown bread - but i am now feeling like a fajhita! x


----------



## twinnie

a hot choccy please with all the trimmings


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bev said:


> Alex had salmon and poached eggs as he is on 200% basal due to having a cold and i think i am having smoked salmon on brown bread - but i am now feeling like a fajhita! x


----------



## am64

ooohhh yes please twinnie with maybe a shot or too xxx smoked samon bev ummmnow we talking !!!


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> ooohhh yes please twinnie with maybe a shot or too xxx smoked samon bev ummmnow we talking !!!



no problem coming right up smoked samon not had that for ages that me going to asda tomorrow


----------



## am64

hehehe i must admit it was cheaper than ham for sarnies at my local supermarket and so i went through a phase of smke samon on ryevitta and much better for you !! In moderation ..of course x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> ooohhh yes please twinnie with maybe a shot or too xxx smoked samon bev ummmnow we talking !!!



smoked ME???  oh bev, how could you???  I don't think I'll taste very nice


----------



## Steff

Good  night all, getting away from this place fast tonight x.


----------



## am64

smoked sam ....ummmmmmm why is your name salmonpuff ???? did you like salmon puff pastry parcels ???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> Good  night all, getting away from this place fast tonight x.



whats up steff???



			
				am64 said:
			
		

> smoked sam ....ummmmmmm why is your name salmonpuff ???? did you like salmon puff pastry parcels ???



lol it was just a random name that my OH came up with one night! He does that with people haha, just comes up with random genius names


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> whats up steff???
> 
> 
> 
> lol it was just a random name that my OH came up with one night! He does that with people haha, just comes up with random genius names



heheee my d is just the same ..we had a black cat called pink once and a rat called cucumber xxx


----------



## Steff

salmonpuff said:


> whats up steff???
> 
> 
> 
> aint anyone in this thread hun and certainly not you , just sometimes either it is me in a sensitive mood taking things the wrong way or it actually is people being to opiniated for my liking. xx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> salmonpuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats up steff???
> 
> 
> 
> aint anyone in this thread hun and certainly not you , just sometimes either it is me in a sensitive mood taking things the wrong way or it actually is people being to opiniated for my liking. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello steffy !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> salmonpuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats up steff???
> 
> 
> 
> aint anyone in this thread hun and certainly not you , just sometimes either it is me in a sensitive mood taking things the wrong way or it actually is people being to opiniated for my liking. xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> know what you mean hun  I'm very much the same!!!! PM me if you like???
Click to expand...


----------



## am64

any one here ??? echo echo echo


----------



## SacredHeart

*waves* Drink?


----------



## am64

defo xxxx nothing left here tho !! hahaa


----------



## SacredHeart

We got through a bottle of white this end tonight. I'm sure there's more to be had somewhere!


----------



## am64

hehee does remind me of when my dad in the 80's let out our basement to some italian student who as a side line imported italian wine....my dad was his best customer !!


----------



## SacredHeart

Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## SacredHeart

Right, bedtime, methinks. Night one and all xx


----------



## am64

nite xxx


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## twinnie

morning hows everyone


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning hows everyone



good hows u


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. 

Are you feeling better this morning, Steff? What flowers did you get in the end yesterday?  x


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> good hows u



okay thanks feeling very spoilt this morning lol
coffee please while i am here


----------



## Steff

got spray carnations and yellow roses x  yer early night did me good


----------



## SacredHeart

Glad to hear it  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

the sooner we can find a nicer area to live come august...the better. I was just on my way to the shop and this skinny, mangy looking bloke saunters up to me. I was on the phone at the time and he demanded to know what the time was. I apologised and said I didn't know because I didn't have a watch on and I couldn't look on my phone because I was hmmm, funnily enough ON THE PHONE. He starts proper shouting and swearing at me, making me feel really quite scared! Not only that, I'm on the phone to my mother at the time  I have to shout back at him to get this muppet to take a step back and away from my personal space 

A very scary situation. I am never ever ever walking that way again, if I need any little bits of shopping I'd rather walk 15 minutes and go to ASDA

My heart is racing!

Surely anyone would realise a) how rude it is to interrupt someone on the phone and b) that you don't start shouting, swearing and invading the personal space of a young woman alone?


----------



## Northerner

Shirley is a bit hit and miss in my opinion. There are some nice places but some pretty grotty places too. Probably the best areas to live in Soton are Inner Avenue (but not too close to Bevois Valley or Lodge Road), Basset (but not too close to Swaythling), and Bitterne Park (I'm biased there ). If you ever need any advice about a place Sam, let me know.

Sorry to hear about the wart that bothered you!


----------



## SacredHeart

Sam and Northe, whilst you're both in the pub - there should be an email for both of you from Doodle.com, trying to arrange a time for a Steering Group meeting. Check your spam folders, because it could have ended up in there


----------



## SacredHeart

Tut at not eating all day 
However, 5.2 is a flipping good score! So on balance, it comes out with a good grade for the day  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Shirley is a bit hit and miss in my opinion. There are some nice places but some pretty grotty places too. Probably the best areas to live in Soton are Inner Avenue (but not too close to Bevois Valley or Lodge Road), Basset (but not too close to Swaythling), and Bitterne Park (I'm biased there ). If you ever need any advice about a place Sam, let me know.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the wart that bothered you!



we're alright near our end - close to those very very posh flats on Hill Lane so technically not in Shirley. But the shop is on Shirley Road...it's like there's a wall half way down our road that separates the nice lot from the horrible lot


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Tut at not eating all day
> However, 5.2 is a flipping good score! So on balance, it comes out with a good grade for the day  x



bloody hell becky i deleted that and you still got there to reply  i guess i wont be doing that every day though


----------



## SacredHeart

Too fast for my own good, I'm afraid Steff! 

Nah, I wouldn't try it every day, but 5.2 is a 'on front of the meter box picture' perfect


----------



## am64

morning all xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning all xxx



afternoon missus xx


----------



## am64

happy mama day steff and all the other mamas on here!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

7.5 two hours after breakfast


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> happy mama day steff and all the other mamas on here!!



yeah happy motheres  day hun xx


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> 7.5 two hours after breakfast



well done sam...its certainly making a difference !!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yeah happy motheres  day hun xx



Muvverssss !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> Muvverssss !!!



your not my muvvvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## am64

wheres tez we need some music...how about some Frank Zappa and the *mothers* of invention


----------



## Steff

hey all well i did eat and my bs up to 6.4 so not bad today im really pleased xx


----------



## Steff

hey am xxx


----------



## am64

hi cuz...been snoozing and watching the indian cricket league brill!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I'm turning into an old woman...

poirot...columbo...

and i am enjoying them...

whats wrong with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi cuz...been snoozing and watching the indian cricket league brill!



god i had on what i wanted all afternoon lol he even put a danny dyer film on.


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> I'm turning into an old woman...
> 
> poirot...columbo...
> 
> and i am enjoying them...
> 
> whats wrong with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????



Its sunday sam just sunday !!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> god i had on what i wanted all afternoon lol he even put a danny dyer film on.



i actually enjoy the cricket and 20/20 is a great fast game x


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i actually enjoy the cricket and 20/20 is a great fast game x



blimey do you, my uncle loves it he even goes and watched durham at the riverside .


----------



## am64

yep always have ..the indian cricket League is great cos the crowds are so into it they're having quite a party !


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep always have ..the indian cricket League is great cos the crowds are so into it they're having quite a party !



is that on itv4?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> is that on itv4?



yep its just finished !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep its just finished !!



ahhh dam me and my timing.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

phew just worked out the carbs for my dinner - chicken dippers and chips = 99g carbs give or take a few (I'm using old school scales so may be a few out...) works out as 10u novorapid 

Gotta say though, before I would have had way more than that  we'll see how it goes, levels have been much much better today


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> phew just worked out the carbs for my dinner - chicken dippers and chips = 99g carbs give or take a few (I'm using old school scales so may be a few out...) works out as 10u novorapid
> 
> Gotta say though, before I would have had way more than that  we'll see how it goes, levels have been much much better today



good luck sam... we await the results xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eek! 2.3 as i stupidly corrected a 9.8 earlier

seriously running low on glucotabs too but cant afford anymore....i darent ask my doctor to prescribe them though


----------



## am64

you ok sam ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> you ok sam ??



munching on digestives  again, didn't feel this one. I am now I've eaten though...this is wierd...most of my awareness is back but sometimes I don't feel them til I've treated. Ffs. Why does this happen to me? They won't let me renew my driving license surely if I don't have awareness??? Its coming back though...but why is is that I feel them sometimes but other times only feel it once I've treated??? I want it back fully


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> munching on digestives  again, didn't feel this one. I am now I've eaten though...this is wierd...most of my awareness is back but sometimes I don't feel them til I've treated. Ffs. Why does this happen to me? They won't let me renew my driving license surely if I don't have awareness??? Its coming back though...but why is is that I feel them sometimes but other times only feel it once I've treated??? I want it back fully



maybe cos you were having such a hard time trying to balance everything your senestivity has gone a bit haywire aswell hopefully it will come back as your new carb counting starts to take effect xxx ohhh  good luck hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> maybe cos you were having such a hard time trying to balance everything your senestivity has gone a bit haywire aswell hopefully it will come back as your new carb counting starts to take effect xxx ohhh  good luck hun xx



thanks lovely. Dinner's nearly ready. I might try a split with it as its carby and fatty (chicken nuggets and chips mmmm) or maybe to start with I should just do it all in one big whack. Yeah I think I'll try that, and if I go funny then I know better for next time


----------



## am64

have a good munch XX


----------



## Steff

right guna get tea and watch abit of harry hill 
xx


----------



## am64

catch ya later steffy xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

1 hour after eating and I'm 14.6


----------



## Steff

Becky you about? jus wondering if you got home ok?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

applying for a job with wessex archaeology. Damnit they had better give me a job this time. I'm even booking my CSCS card test later just for them


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

2 hours later 15.4 

i am never having that meal ever again


----------



## Freddie99

I'll post some photos of my CGM when I get them off my mate. Apologies in advance for the gratuitous photos of by fur covered beer gut.


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> applying for a job with wessex archaeology. Damnit they had better give me a job this time. I'm even booking my CSCS card test later just for them



Is that who Phil Hardy works for? What's a CSCS card?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Is that who Phil Hardy works for? What's a CSCS card?



- Construction Skills Certification Scheme card


----------



## Freddie99

As promised, the gratuitous shot of my CGM and prodigious beer stomach...







The copious amounts of Micropore tape was my idea as I wasn't too sure of the whole thing staying in place. It's also helped it to be comfortable. The ones over sensor part were to hold it on as I was obliged to cut away part of the clear plastic dressing after my shower this morning due to it having lost it's stickiness and being drenched.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> Is that who Phil Hardy works for? What's a CSCS card?



yup  and its what steff said. Just booked it...?17.50 down the pan. Best get revising for it as its booked for the 27th...


----------



## Steff

4th night in row im having bad headaches grrr, always about 5 they come on.good job i got danny dyer on tele to keep me sane.


----------



## am64

omg I went to first unread on this post and it opened to a piccie of a hairy belly button ...what a shock


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> omg I went to first unread on this post and it opened to a piccie of a hairy belly button ...what a shock



surprising what you can miss on here when your offline.


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyones okay large hot choccy please


----------



## am64

wee drop of whisky in that twinnie ?


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> wee drop of whisky in that twinnie ?



no i am teetotal lol it bad enought having the choccy


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

freakin exhausted  weekends are never long enough


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> omg I went to first unread on this post and it opened to a piccie of a hairy belly button ...what a shock



I did give prior warning that my beer stomach would be making an appearance...


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> I did give prior warning that my beer stomach would be making an appearance...



i missed it !!! hows all the machinethingy stuff going? when do you get the real one?


----------



## Peter C

Northerner said:


> Is that who Phil Hardy works for? What's a CSCS card?



Phil Harding.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Peter C said:


> Phil Harding.



Phil Hardy sounds better 

nice bloke, very friendly. May end up working with him at some stage. He actually came and had a chat with me at the leper hospital dig about a very complicated stratigraphic relationship I'd uncovered (multiple phasing of a chapel floor and wall, very complicated stuff)

I don't feel very well...


----------



## am64

whats up sam??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> whats up sam??



thirsty, tired, annoyed at the fact ive had to just spend money i can't afford. The thirst is naaaaasty, got a horrid headache with it too. Levels 7.4mmol/L so nowt to do with levels...feel kind of sick too.

Oh and the fact that it seems to matter that Phil's name was spelt wrong


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> thirsty, tired, annoyed at the fact ive had to just spend money i can't afford. The thirst is naaaaasty, got a horrid headache with it too. Levels 7.4mmol/L so nowt to do with levels...feel kind of sick too.
> 
> Oh and the fact that it seems to matter that Phil's name was spelt wrong



hahha (not for headache) I was going to ask who is phil ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

am64 said:


> hahha (not for headache) I was going to ask who is phil ?









He's the man who made me want to become an archaeologist. He's an utter legend. Does alot of Time Team, a very very clever man, and totally lovely too!


----------



## am64

salmonpuff said:


> He's the man who made me want to become an archaeologist. He's an utter legend. Does alot of Time Team, a very very clever man, and totally lovely too!



hahaa 2nd shock of the night photo !! yep know who you mean!! 

Ive got a rotten headache as well and feel sicky ...my levels are totally fine bit high before t but now 5.8 so i reckon its a bug...both me boys have had it


----------



## Steff

goodnight ..


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Steff2010 said:


> goodnight ..



I'll be going the same way in a sec steff...


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> goodnight ..



night steff..you been quiet tonight hope you ok ??


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> i missed it !!! hows all the machinethingy stuff going? when do you get the real one?



That's a CGM (Constant Glucose Monitor) basically it works on the interstitial fluid (the fluid that bathes all cells) to give one blood test every five seconds and it's meant to give a picture as to what happens over an extended period. I've been on my better behaviour all weekend as a result! I go onto the real pump in April.

Tom


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> That's a CGM (Constant Glucose Monitor) basically it works on the interstitial fluid (the fluid that bathes all cells) to give one blood test every five seconds and it's meant to give a picture as to what happens over an extended period. I've been on my better behaviour all weekend as a result! I go onto the real pump in April.
> 
> Tom



thanks for explaining Tom wow...how long will you wear it for?...so not long now for the real thing...


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bed time for me i think

well after something to eat *sigh* bloods gone to 5.4 from the rage bolus...2 slices of toast and 2u???


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> thanks for explaining Tom wow...how long will you wear it for?...so not long now for the real thing...



I've got this until Tuesday afternoon. It'll have provided one hell of alot of information for me. I'm almost tempted to take my gym kit home with me to use the uni gym in my home town. I could try but it would destroy me for a long day at work. The reason I'm not getting this for any longer is because it's the only on ein the clinic and I would need to change the sensor because the risk of bacterial infection (particularly by Streptococcal species which seem to like IV lines and cannulas) rises the longer I've had it in. As an example of how nasty a Streptococcal bacteria can be Pneumonia is caused by Streptococcus Pneumoniae.

Must be off to bed now, got to be up at six tomorrow.


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> I've got this until Tuesday afternoon. It'll have provided one hell of alot of information for me. I'm almost tempted to take my gym kit home with me to use the uni gym in my home town. I could try but it would destroy me for a long day at work. The reason I'm not getting this for any longer is because it's the only on ein the clinic and I would need to change the sensor because the risk of bacterial infection (particularly by Streptococcal species which seem to like IV lines and cannulas) rises the longer I've had it in. As an example of how nasty a Streptococcal bacteria can be Pneumonia is caused by Streptococcus Pneumoniae.
> 
> Must be off to bed now, got to be up at six tomorrow.



interesting stuff ive heard you all talking about this but had no idea what it looked like thank you Tom and good luck x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all,

Just got in after a day out. 

Time to go to bed if I don't drop off in the mean time.

You feeling OK now Sam?


----------



## am64

hi Tez and Nite Tez !!! heard it was warmth down south today


----------



## Tezzz

Just saw your thread AM. 

If I get the munchies a couple of carrot sticks usually does the trick to stop hunger pangs.

It was nice and sunny today. Gonna need new trainers soon. Wearing these ones out....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

another day and another week of being totally exhausted. Putting my foot down tonight and having an early night. Well thats if I can drag myself away from FF13...other stuff to do though...finish the wessex archaeology application. Must get in there early so I can get a job straight away

or something

i want my bed back


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x

hi am yea im ok now had another of my bad headaches hun xx


----------



## twinnie

morning large coffee please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> morning large coffee please



morning hun coming right up, ill have a glass of milk myself x

u ok?


----------



## twinnie

Steff2010 said:


> morning hun coming right up, ill have a glass of milk myself x
> 
> u ok?



yeah fine thanks feeling a bit rubbish this morning 
hows you ? one cold milk coming up


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Right shoes on and time to walk to mission hall for another day of playing with shells. Taking my headphones today...must have rock music blaring to help me make it


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> yeah fine thanks feeling a bit rubbish this morning
> hows you ? one cold milk coming up



Yes thx better then last night 4 nights running had a real bad head, nevermind always said i had a big head hehe, hope you feel better throughout the day hun , gtg and drop son off now 

laters xxx

sam have a good day hun xx


----------



## Steff

Ohhhh sex week on this morning wooo.


----------



## am64

morning woke to 6.8 again yeahhhh !!! xx now waiting for builder to come to inspect the work carried out to the kitchen xxxx hes 5 mins late so far ...


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning woke to 6.8 again yeahhhh !!! xx now waiting for builder to come to inspect the work carried out to the kitchen xxxx hes 5 mins late so far ...



Well done i woke to 6.5 and went to bed aon 13.2
ive had it before when the telephone engineer aint bothered turning up at all.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Well done i woke to 6.5 and went to bed aon 13.2
> ive had it before when the telephone engineer aint bothered turning up at all.



goood waking figures steff x 13mins late ....could have a little quiz here ...when will Am 's builder arrive ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> goood waking figures steff x 13mins late ....could have a little quiz here ...when will Am 's builder arrive ??



ok ill go with 11.02 pmsl


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> ok ill go with 11.02 pmsl



hahaaaa better be before that i wanna go out !!


----------



## Steff

oops i never said am or pm did i lol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> oops i never said am or pm did i lol



NOOO not pm please !!! if not here by 11 im going to call them ...i hate waiting !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> NOOO not pm please !!! if not here by 11 im going to call them ...i hate waiting !!!



yeah to right they say a time and dont stick to it then grovelling is on the cards i say.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> yeah to right they say a time and dont stick to it then grovelling is on the cards i say.



22mins late


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> 22mins late



council are the worse for me they end up coming whenever they fancy, they dont realise you have things to do in the day.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> council are the worse for me they end up coming whenever they fancy, they dont realise you have things to do in the day.



27 minutes  right im off on the phone !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> 27 minutes  right im off on the phone !!!



everyone run for cover if your in south bucks  am is off on the blower.lol


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> everyone run for cover am is off on the blower.lol



ha apparently he is on his way oh yeah hahaa ! here in next 10 minutes !!!
stopwatch is on !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> ha apparently he is on his way oh yeah hahaa ! here in next 10 minutes !!!
> stopwatch is on !!



my 11.02 was way out!.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> my 11.02 was way out!.



may be you did mean pm !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> may be you did mean pm !!



hehehe right im off to the garden centre guna make use of the good weather and do abit of weeding and planting in the garden , hope he turns up soon hun xxx

laters


----------



## am64

been done and sorted brilliant !! catch ya later


----------



## MartinX123

Morning everyone. It is still morning, just   Busy morning at work! dont they know I have forums to browse!!


----------



## SacredHeart

AHHHHHHHHHHHH! My Contour USB has arrived! In the biggest envelope IN THE ENTIRE WORLD!


----------



## Steff

hey becky and star , is it reallly big then did he have to knock?


----------



## SacredHeart

The flipping envelope is HUGE. I would imagine he did knock. Special delivery and everything. I live upstairs on the third floor of a big house. Servant's quarters, don't you know , my landlord lives downstairs, and we have a separate entrance, so all our post goes through him.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> The flipping envelope is HUGE. I would imagine he did knock. Special delivery and everything. I live upstairs on the third floor of a big house. Servant's quarters, don't you know , my landlord lives downstairs, and we have a separate entrance, so all our post goes through him.



oOOooO o/h came in and told me a story about a couple he used to deliver to well anyway they are on a redirection  they moved some time ago, but today he had a recorded delivery for them but of course the place is empty , it had to go back to work with him he got there and realised this persons name was not on the redirection name list and it had to be cut off he said it was airplane tickets how scary


----------



## SacredHeart

That is quite freaky.....


----------



## am64

I need a LARGE drink ....Just been dealing with EMA and tax credits folk GRRRRR but have got to the bottom of their mistake ...more letter writing grrrrr .....afternoon all !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> I need a LARGE drink ....Just been dealing with EMA and tax credits folk GRRRRR but have got to the bottom of their mistake ...more letter writing grrrrr .....afternoon all !!



not a good day so far hun x xx  x chillax with your gals for abit


----------



## SacredHeart

I was about to go 'the milkybars are on me' before I wen 'noooo, that's not right!'


----------



## am64

Just ordinary life as they say still no moan no kids at home today !!


----------



## SacredHeart

Right-o. Off into town for a bit to enjoy the 'warm' weather, and get my friend a birthday present


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Right-o. Off into town for a bit to enjoy the 'warm' weather, and get my friend a birthday present



okies hun catch you later on x


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Right-o. Off into town for a bit to enjoy the 'warm' weather, and get my friend a birthday present



have a lovely time x its lovely out there xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Bored ****less. Been awake since 6am. Ran out of Soduku puzzles.

Went out for a mega walk yesterday. 11 hours...  

Feet a bit worn out so staying in.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bored ****less. Been awake since 6am. Ran out of Soduku puzzles.
> 
> Went out for a mega walk yesterday. 11 hours...
> 
> Feet a bit worn out so staying in.



oh my god tez an 11 hour walk? you will be putting Northey to shame with his runs


----------



## MartinX123

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bored ****less. Been awake since 6am. Ran out of Soduku puzzles.
> 
> Went out for a mega walk yesterday. 11 hours...
> 
> Feet a bit worn out so staying in.



You should so sign up to do the moonwalk next year! Would literally be a walk in the park for you!  

If you have an iphone you can get soduku apps, never run out of puzzles again!! ever!!


----------



## Steff

oooh you mentioning the moonwalk reminded me my son won a prize for the best moonwalk at the school disco friday night.


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> oooh you mentioning the moonwalk reminded me my son won a prize for the best moonwalk at the school disco friday night.



hehe Awesome!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> hehe Awesome!



Good considering he was the shyest boy in the class a year ago


----------



## am64

bless steff ...whos been teaching him then ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> bless steff ...whos been teaching him then ??



his mate he is 12 and son thinks he is the bees knees, anything he can do he can do better kinda thing


----------



## Tezzz

I don't mind the walking. I went miles yesterday.

I want to get stuck into some running next.

Right, off Argos. Got to take something back and give em hell. 

Aparently it's not covered by the 16 day guarantee. Gonna swap it for a different brand. My argument is it's no good if the battery lasts a day. With it turned off... 

And then have a posh coffee somewhere. With hazelnut thingy in it. And an hour's walk to burn it off.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I don't mind the walking. I went miles yesterday.
> 
> I want to get stuck into some running next.
> 
> Right, off Argos. Got to take something back and give em hell.
> 
> Aparently it's not covered by the 16 day guarantee. Gonna swap it for a different brand. My argument is it's no good if the battery lasts a day. With it turned off...
> 
> And then have a posh coffee somewhere. With hazelnut thingy in it. And an hour's walk to burn it off.



Good luck with all that hun x give argos hell they have been blighters to me in the past


----------



## SacredHeart

Tez: 'Not fit for purpose' that phrase opens all sorts of doors with returns! 

Back from town. Windy, but nice outside. Hair's a mess, but it was nice to walk home without scarf, hat or gloves


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Tez: 'Not fit for purpose' that phrase opens all sorts of doors with returns!
> 
> Back from town. Windy, but nice outside. Hair's a mess, but it was nice to walk home without scarf, hat or gloves



yes the wind picked up here i got most of what i wanted to do in the garden for once. here can i ask bex would you ever take blood from your foot to take a bs test?


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....that's a thinker. I haven't ever done it myself, but I know that you can. I have memories of having blood taken from my feet as a really young child (long story)

I suppose I wouldn't be against it. I just haven't ever tried it. Are you thinking of doing alternate site testing, Steff? x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm....that's a thinker. I haven't ever done it myself, but I know that you can. I have memories of having blood taken from my feet as a really young child (long story)
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't be against it. I just haven't ever tried it. Are you thinking of doing alternate site testing, Steff? x



Yeah i am , you know where i mean dont you around the toes where it is fatty i didnt mean in my heel or nothing.Wonder if anyone has tryed it


----------



## SacredHeart

Well I would think that the sides of your toes would be no different than doing the sides of your fingers?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Well I would think that the sides of your toes would be no different than doing the sides of your fingers?



Thats my thinking , i guess as i am on my feet alot though that might be a problem


----------



## SacredHeart

True, but you don't tend to hold things with the sides of your toes, (I'm guessing! ) the same way you do with your fingers, with pens, etc. As long as you avoid the pads, it would probably be ok.


----------



## am64

hello folks in for short while....hahaa daughter had to be picked up cos while she was waiting for bus this morning someone came out of the posh hairdressers and asked if she could model tonight for a hair photo shoot !


----------



## SacredHeart

Wow, in demand!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> True, but you don't tend to hold things with the sides of your toes, (I'm guessing! ) the same way you do with your fingers, with pens, etc. As long as you avoid the pads, it would probably be ok.



pmsl you dont know my many talents


----------



## SacredHeart

I can pick up things with my toes actually.....dextrous or what?!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> pmsl you dont know my many talents



why do you want to do this hun ? do you fingers hurt ?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> why do you want to do this hun ? do you fingers hurt ?



ive started a thread about it , yeah and my thighs and arms. 


very clever bex my o/h can hold a tennis ball between h is big toe and toe next to it mmm strange man


----------



## SacredHeart

WHOA! That's just mindboggling!....how does he do that?!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> WHOA! That's just mindboggling!....how does he do that?!



its bizarre i have no idea he only does it for payment though.


----------



## SacredHeart

Shame I'm broke!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

1.9..............


----------



## SacredHeart

Yikes hon. You juicing it up?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Yikes hon. You juicing it up?



nope got no juice and having to scrimp by on 10 glucotabs (seriously that was all I had left after this one...I'm now down to 5....)


----------



## SacredHeart

That's no fun. I'm half tempted to ship you one of my big bottles


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> That's no fun. I'm half tempted to ship you one of my big bottles



just ordered 4 pots of glucotabs...that means 5 glucotabs have to last me til a)I can pick some juice up shopping tomorrow and b) they arrive 

doesn't help my head is all hypoey so Im panicing a little  dislike being without anythign decent for hypos...though there is sugar in the cupboard but still

im all confuzzled


----------



## SacredHeart

OK, keep calm. Worst case scenario, it's sugary water. Call me if you get really out of it, ok?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> OK, keep calm. Worst case scenario, it's sugary water. Call me if you get really out of it, ok?



you're a love! I think I'm getting better now...proper freakin teary though! Dinner time soon though thankfulluy. Matts fdoing korma.

Ive just notived my hypo spelling is bad


----------



## SacredHeart

I should show you a hypo-text you sent me. You were properly apologising for poor spelling!  Is Matt at home? You're not on your own are you?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

eyeah hes here, im feeling better now  8.2 now...urgh


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

1 hour later - 7.1


----------



## Steff

We can all have a glass of champers x

Heidi is back x woooooo


----------



## am64

saw that !! hi  heidi if your in the pub xx!!!

sam maybe if i organised all you posts and threads put them all together in one big 'nightmare' folder then someone ??Sacred ?Rahelha prints it then you take it to your clinc as evidence you need a pump !!! would that help you hun ??


----------



## SacredHeart

*raises hand* I'll do it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> *raises hand* I'll do it





you guys are too lovely to me


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

2 hours later...4.9


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> That's no fun. I'm half tempted to ship you one of my big bottles



I remember once when I was really broke carrying around sachets of sugar I nicked from the staff canteen - not good at all.


----------



## Steff

Evening rach not seen you all day you ok x


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> Evening rach not seen you all day you ok x



Hi Steff, not been feeling good all day, down to 1.6 over night and 2.9 at breakfast.  I spent the day at work quitely hiding away in my office and hoping no one noticed how not with it I was.  Think I got away with it. 

How are you doing?


----------



## am64

ok sam will sort for you ...probably later this week whens your next appointment xx


----------



## Steff

sorry rach hope you have better day 2moz hun 

ahh you know me hun a day in the life of steff the reff is always fun fun fun lol xx


----------



## rachelha

Am - how did your daughter get on at the photoshoot?   Very exciting.


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Am - how did your daughter get on at the photoshoot?   Very exciting.



hhaaa she just walked in ...went really well they asked her to go up to a hair show in B'ham in may to do the long hair stuff !!! great confidence boost ..plus she got a free trim and condition!! just what she needs thanks for asking xx


----------



## rachelha

Horrid cats - pissed all over the place.  Not sure what we are going to do with them.  I think we are going to have to try emptying the litter box twice a day.  I love them to bits, but dont know how we will cope with 2 mogs and a baby in a little flat.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

overslept. now rushing. Lugging boxes today and I have 5 glucotabs left  how annoying. Might have to grab a bottle of juice from ASDA on the way or something. Just incase.

Woke on 6.5  first time in a very very long time I've woken up that good!


----------



## Steff

good morning all xx

well done sam good number to wake on better then me i was up at 8.3 grr  x xx


----------



## MartinX123

Morning everyone 
Lovely sunny day today!

Well done on your 6.5 Salmonpuff


----------



## Steff

woooo hya all im back from eye screening ewww had to have drops this time x


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all.

Ew, drops. Sorry you had to have them, Steff. You're not feeling too bad now though, I hope?


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm. Off work for two work days, then come back to find a letter telling us that apparently Palestine doesn't exist. What's THAT about?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Hmmm. Off work for two work days, then come back to find a letter telling us that apparently Palestine doesn't exist. What's THAT about?



are you off for hols ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, back in the office today after that four day weekend. As a company we do various 'pro-Palestine' events. We're a Christian company, and we're not particularly into the Israeli oppression. Got a very 'nice' letter off one of our former supporters this morning telling us that not only can they not support us because we support Palestine, but apparently Palestine doesn't actually EXIST. 

That's a bit like saying, that Holland country, that's not real, right!

Makes you wonder...


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, back in the office today after that four day weekend. As a company we do various 'pro-Palestine' events. We're a Christian company, and we're not particularly into the Israeli oppression. Got a very 'nice' letter off one of our former supporters this morning telling us that not only can they not support us because we support Palestine, but apparently Palestine doesn't actually EXIST.
> 
> That's a bit like saying, that Holland country, that's not real, right!
> 
> Makes you wonder...



How very bizarre, I could have sworn it was on a map!  Mind you the world likes to change maps too often for me to keep up! lol


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah now look what I've gone and done. Don't talk politics....it only clears the pub


----------



## margie

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, back in the office today after that four day weekend. As a company we do various 'pro-Palestine' events. We're a Christian company, and we're not particularly into the Israeli oppression. Got a very 'nice' letter off one of our former supporters this morning telling us that not only can they not support us because we support Palestine, but apparently Palestine doesn't actually EXIST.
> 
> That's a bit like saying, that Holland country, that's not real, right!
> 
> Makes you wonder...




Is it possible to support something that doesn't exist ?

Steff - hope you are taking care of yourself - if you use the computer turn down the brightness.


----------



## SacredHeart

Now there's a thinker...


----------



## Steff

im ok hun ty , already done that x


----------



## Tezzz

Hi gang,

Just popped in for a quick coffee please.

Gonna go for another walk soon, the sun is shining.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> Just popped in for a quick coffee please.
> 
> Gonna go for another walk soon, the sun is shining.



Hiya tez im off to do more gardening  hope your ok x


----------



## Tezzz

Yeah, I'm OK Steff. 

Still bored so off somewhere. Dunno where yet.

Just making the flask of coffee....

Back later.


----------



## twinnie

hi all hope everyone okay large diet coke please


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> hi all hope everyone okay large diet coke please



hey vickie had my retinal screening today all went well ,

how are things ?


----------



## SacredHeart

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2009/05/happy-falker-satherhood.html

Oh my goodness, I laughed so hard at that video. Seriously guys, if you need your mood picking up, have a look at that!


----------



## Steff

Cheers becky lol , how are your numbers todaY?


----------



## SacredHeart

Better than yesterday, definitely. 5-8 so far 

Although I just had to throw the soup I'd bought as part of my lunch down the drain, because it tasted of rubber. Thankfully I had a packet of pretzels in my handbag for 'emergencies'


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Better than yesterday, definitely. 5-8 so far
> 
> Although I just had to throw the soup I'd bought as part of my lunch down the drain, because it tasted of rubber. Thankfully I had a packet of pretzels in my handbag for 'emergencies'



eww, i had soup actually made it up on sunday heated it up in microwave then could not find a spoon had to use teaspoon lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

dainty!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> dainty!



Sure was took me double the time to eat.I tryed rye bread does it only come in a loaf that stuff?


----------



## SacredHeart

I think so. I've never seen it sliced.


----------



## MartinX123

You can get sliced German Rye bread, not sure if its the same or not..  Its in the normal bread sections of supermarkers but comes on smalled packets

I just went for a walk over lunchtime, lovely day & good to do a bit of excercise as I havent since last week!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> You can get sliced German Rye bread, not sure if its the same or not..  Its in the normal bread sections of supermarkers but comes on smalled packets
> 
> I just went for a walk over lunchtime, lovely day & good to do a bit of excercise as I havent since last week!



thanks im well up for experimenting im getting abit sick of seeds


----------



## Steff

Welcome back rossi when you get into here x hope up north wern't to cold


----------



## MartinX123

Experimentation is good when it comes to food 

Im having a nibble day, I havent given in but omg I want to eat stuff!!  And I have some choccy covered pretzels my mate brought back from the US for me. They are sat right next to me......


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Experimentation is good when it comes to food
> 
> Im having a nibble day, I havent given in but omg I want to eat stuff!!  And I have some choccy covered pretzels my mate brought back from the US for me. They are sat right next to me......



what is it with pretzels there vile lol x

give me a pringle anyday


----------



## SacredHeart

PRETZEL FLIPZ!

They used to sell those when I was younger. I miss those....shame they were by evil Nestle and now I have a severe conscience about the whole Nestle thing and wouldn't buy them even if they WERE available again


----------



## smile4loubie

SacredHeart said:


> PRETZEL FLIPZ!
> 
> They used to sell those when I was younger. I miss those....shame they were by evil Nestle and now I have a severe conscience about the whole Nestle thing and wouldn't buy them even if they WERE available again



Why?? Sorry if I've missed stuff here x


----------



## SacredHeart

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestle#Controversy_and_criticism

That says a lot about my reasons. It's slightly harder to carry on boycotting, living in York, since so many people here are employed by Nestle.


----------



## SacredHeart

Have I killed the pub with politics again?


----------



## MartinX123

Now I feel bad about eating them didn't realise Nestle were evil (i used an apostrophe!! Just for you)!!  I had 6 and then put the pack in the bottom of my back, they are so addictive!


----------



## SacredHeart

You already have them, so I wouldn't feel guilty about eating them. They are rather awesome, if I'm honest.

I personally just won't buy a product if I know it's Nestle.


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> You already have them, so I wouldn't feel guilty about eating them. They are rather awesome, if I'm honest.
> 
> I personally just won't buy a product if I know it's Nestle.



They are indeed awesome! Must hide them from myself!  I have converted 4 people at work to agreeing they are very yum despite the fact they sound wrong.  Although one girl did make this face -


----------



## Steff

Hellooo oooh im soo hot today


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> Hellooo oooh im soo hot today



<Joey from Freinds> How you doin  </Joey>


----------



## SacredHeart

that made me laugh, because I was holding out from making a similar line!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> that made me laugh, because I was holding out from making a similar line!



pmsl *howls*


----------



## SacredHeart

I have a twisted logic.

It's 4pm, and I'm at 4.5....
I have Viennesse Waltz lesson tonight, so I won't eat until late.
There's small squares of brownie in the main office.
Therefore, brownie is crucial.


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> I have a twisted logic.
> 
> It's 4pm, and I'm at 4.5....
> I have Viennesse Waltz lesson tonight, so I won't eat until late.
> There's small squares of brownie in the main office.
> Therefore, brownie is crucial.



I concur   its sound logic


----------



## SacredHeart

I try really hard to avoid office snacks, but that one was handmade and just LOOKING at me.


----------



## Steff

Ive been a silly minny and had myself a bag of hula hoops i tested today and so far 6.2 7.4


----------



## SacredHeart

They're not actually the worst choice. They are a smallish packet, and I think they're under 20g of carbs, if memory serves. So I wouldn't fret too much


----------



## MartinX123

right im offski, home time calls!!

Have a fun evening peeps


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> right im offski, home time calls!!
> 
> Have a fun evening peeps



Catch you later Star


----------



## SacredHeart

OOooh, it's nearly 5!


----------



## Steff

It sure is and no sign of am today , apart from abit of pmming earlier.


----------



## SacredHeart

She said to me she was clearing out a room today and might be busy


----------



## twinnie

hello all hope everyones okay


----------



## Steff

Im off to serve up tea, grrr im annoyed just realised my fingers are so sore on my left hand it hurts to even wash them.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> It sure is and no sign of am today , apart from abit of pmming earlier.



im around just feeling not good today ...started badly when my ancient dog threw up on my feet which caused me to be sick which is not good first thing ...than D at home and was making me feel guilty for going to bed and not helping with her room ! frozen fish and chips for T then early night xx yuk x


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

I'm back after two days in Eastbourne. I am no longer a bionic man as I've had the CGM taken out. Good points to it I do believe. I'll be looking at the print outs then.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

*headdesk*


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope you get some useful info out of the cgm Tom.

Eve all, got the can't be bothered head on at the mo, need to go see Aunt Sally and change me heed! 

Stay safe catch you all soon


----------



## rachelha

Just been watching One Born Every Minute with hubby.  There were a few tears from him when the first baby was born, bless.


----------



## SacredHeart

Feeling a bit uninspired and miserable now


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Feeling a bit uninspired and miserable now



why???? x.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Just been watching One Born Every Minute with hubby.  There were a few tears from him when the first baby was born, bless.



yeah rach i was crying for shelagh and richard i was really worrying for there baby frazer myself


----------



## Steff

Good morning all hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## MartinX123

Morning peeps 

I did an epic row at the gym this morning as well (epic for me ) so am feeling smug about that currently.  Although I could happily curl up & sleep now. Im about to be on my second cuppa of the morning (decaf so wont wake me up but tastes nice!) and am listening to Guns N Roses on my ipod to drown out the office chatter so I am having a not bad day at all so far. Yours going ok Steff?


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Morning peeps
> 
> I did an epic row at the gym this morning as well (epic for me ) so am feeling smug about that currently.  Although I could happily curl up & sleep now. Im about to be on my second cuppa of the morning (decaf so wont wake me up but tastes nice!) and am listening to Guns N Roses on my ipod to drown out the office chatter so I am having a not bad day at all so far. Yours going ok Steff?



hi yes all ok so far, just trying out my new approach to having brekkie , got scrambled egg and bacon.


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> hi yes all ok so far, just trying out my new approach to having brekkie , got scrambled egg and bacon.



mmmmmmmmmmmm good breakfast that!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm good breakfast that!



yes it went down well thanks nice to finally eat something before noon.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> yes it went down well thanks nice to finally eat something before noon.



mm eggs and bacon yummy!

I got a new phone this morning, waiting for it to charge before I can start playing with it.

Only today and tommorrow at work then a week and a day off  WWOOOOOPPPP!!!


----------



## Steff

WOOOOOOOOOOOO well deserved week off as well hun 

wat fone did you get??


----------



## am64

morning all .....yes it still is morn...done all my dutys even been to tescos and gots sprats for T might put baked spud in aswell x


----------



## rachelha

A t-mobile G2 touch.  I dont really know much about phones but it is a touch screen one with a really good deal only ?15 per month.  Hubby is thinking of getting an iphone.  They just seem stupidly expensive to me.


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning all .....yes it still is morn...done all my dutys even been to tescos and gots sprats for T might put baked spud in aswell x



mmm i got sweet taties abit more expensive but first time for me trying them


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> A t-mobile G2 touch.  I dont really know much about phones but it is a touch screen one with a really good deal only ?15 per month.  Hubby is thinking of getting an iphone.  They just seem stupidly expensive to me.



thats what my o/h got bloody does everything lol


----------



## rachelha

I want a baked potatoe now.   Pitta bread, hummous and salady bits for my lunch.  Nice but it is what I have had all week - and last week.  Bored of it now


----------



## MartinX123

rachelha said:


> I want a baked potatoe now.   Pitta bread, hummous and salady bits for my lunch.  Nice but it is what I have had all week - and last week.  Bored of it now



Im gonna have veggies, humous & a jacket spud for my lunch today   yummy!


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I want a baked potatoe now.   Pitta bread, hummous and salady bits for my lunch.  Nice but it is what I have had all week - and last week.  Bored of it now



cant get my head around hummous tryed it and disliked it , i got some tuna and some grated cheese for my jacket tonight.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> cant get my head around hummous tryed it and disliked it , i got some tuna and some grated cheese for my jacket tonight.



...and some beans, I hope!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> ...and some beans, I hope!



Bev has agreed via private mail to let me off, only if i paid her though which i agreed to.


----------



## rachelha

Beans - blurghh.  Horrid things, banned from our flat


----------



## MartinX123

rachelha said:


> Beans - blurghh.  Horrid things, banned from our flat



YAY I so agree!!  nasty nasty bad tasting weird texture icky things!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> YAY I so agree!!  nasty nasty bad tasting weird texture icky things!



hahaha good girls someone else who agrees 


sorry northey 3 against 1 at the minute.


----------



## rachelha

Steff2010 said:


> hahaha good girls someone else who agrees
> 
> 
> sorry northey 3 against 1 at the minute.



Theo hates them too, everyone thinks it is was our mutual hatred of beans that got us together.


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Theo hates them too, everyone thinks it is was our mutual hatred of beans that got us together.



lol.I remember as a child my dad tryed to give me them think i was about 10, he thought I had eaten them but the dog had them instead.


----------



## am64

i like beans especially with pan haggerty and sausuages xxx


----------



## Steff

away for lunch 

laters x x


----------



## SacredHeart

Afternoon all x


----------



## rachelha

Afternoon Becky


----------



## SacredHeart

How's it going Rachel?


----------



## Steff

Rach hows your day going hun ?


I did send you mail becky to ask how you was but i got no reply so guessed i had peed you off .


AWay to get lad 

cyaz.


----------



## rachelha

I am having a can not be bothered day despite having loads to get done before holidays.  I will probably end up being here late again.  Why can I not motivate myself?


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh no hon! Definitely not. I thought I'd replied in that thread about me clearing my inbox?

Sorry sweetheart. Didn't meen to upset you - I appreciated you asking


----------



## rachelha

Arghh!!!

I am up to 17.6

I had some soup with my horrid pitta bread etc. at lunch and must have guessed the carb wrong.  Now I feel incredibly guilty that the bump will be harmed.   This is SO hard.   I am basically eating exactly the same thing every breakfast and lunch as it is the only way I can control my levels.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oh no hon! Definitely not. I thought I'd replied in that thread about me clearing my inbox?
> 
> Sorry sweetheart. Didn't meen to upset you - I appreciated you asking



Its okies ...


----------



## Freddie99

Afternoon all!

For those of an Irish persausion, Happy St Patricks day! For me it's an excuse for a mega lash up. I'm avoiding starting early as I will have passed out on the sofa by ten in the evening! Had a hair cut and pulled out a rugby shirt with some green on it for tonight! 

I've almost done a lab report and hopefully I've done the logarithms correctly. Fingers crossed. I need to hand in some absence forms so I don't get shafted for not doing another lab report. 

Tom


----------



## am64

hey Tom did you see the photos of the walk ??


----------



## SacredHeart

Got my nails done (on the sly). I'm still trying to decide if the VERY red red is too much on my hands....hmmm


----------



## Steff

hope everyones enjoys there jkt potatoes later


thats me away now.


----------



## SacredHeart

later, Steff xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Job with wessex archaeology may be in the bag. May. may be indeed! Project is the big road project in kent (or work in salisbury). Going to email whatserface lady later on tonight and pretty much be all like 'look, i need to dig, please employ me hahahaha'


----------



## Corrine

salmonpuff said:


> Job with wessex archaeology may be in the bag. May. may be indeed! Project is the big road project in kent (or work in salisbury). Going to email whatserface lady later on tonight and pretty much be all like 'look, i need to dig, please employ me hahahaha'



Am sending positive vibes your way - good luck!


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> Job with wessex archaeology may be in the bag. May. may be indeed! Project is the big road project in kent (or work in salisbury). Going to email whatserface lady later on tonight and pretty much be all like 'look, i need to dig, please employ me hahahaha'



Ooh! I do hope so Sam, that would be such a feather in your archaeological beanie hat (or what ever you lot wear these days!).


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Ooh! I do hope so Sam, that would be such a feather in your archaeological beanie hat (or what ever you lot wear these days!).



good luck sam xx go girl xxx


----------



## AlisonM

I'm having an early night tonight so I can be all bright eyed and bushy tailed for the interview tomorrow. But before I head off can I have a large G&T with ice and lemon please?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I'm having an early night tonight so I can be all bright eyed and bushy tailed for the interview tomorrow. But before I head off can I have a large G&T with ice and lemon please?



G&T on me hun coming right up xx


----------



## margie

Steff - did you manage to contact your dentist ?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Steff - did you manage to contact your dentist ?



no i gave up trying after 5 times


----------



## margie

Wasn't your son getting the results of his homework today ?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Wasn't your son getting the results of his homework today ?



goodness margie your very alert he sure was he got a red tick.i have had words before with his teacher for just ticking he really puts monnumental effort into his homework i just wish his teacher did the same when marking it


----------



## am64

evening all !


----------



## Steff

Right guys and doll im away to bed : hehe

Sleep well all xx


----------



## margie

Steff2010 said:


> goodness margie your very alert he sure was he got a red tick.i have had words before with his teacher for just ticking he really puts monnumental effort into his homework i just wish his teacher did the same when marking it



Somethings just stick. It would be nice if from time to time teachers gave some encouragement rather than just a tick. Could be worse I had an English teacher who would deduct 1/2 mark for every spelling or grammatical error. You could get 0/10 and have most of the work right.


----------



## SacredHeart

OOfff, back home after my 'birthday' night out (two days early!)

Restaurant was amazing - they weighed my dessert for me!


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## PhilT

Steff2010 said:


> goodness margie your very alert he sure was he got a red tick.i have had words before with his teacher for just ticking he really puts monnumental effort into his homework i just wish his teacher did the same when marking it


 
Back in the mists of time when I was at primary school the teachers used to award stars for good work. If you got a gold star it was really good!

It used to be good comparing how many stars you got in a term with your mates. It was also a way of making you try just that bit harder so you would end up with the most stars.


----------



## Steff

And me to i used to get gold stars all the time


----------



## margie

The nearest we had was house points. The school was divided into 4 houses - which they used for sports days and the like. I can't remember now how the house point system worked ie what reward did the house with the highest number of points per week or month get.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> The nearest we had was house points. The school was divided into 4 houses - which they used for sports days and the like. I can't remember now how the house point system worked ie what reward did the house with the highest number of points per week or month get.



gsh yes i remember that i was in green


----------



## margie

We didn't have colours as such (though each house did have a colour). The houses were named after Saints.


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> OOfff, back home after my 'birthday' night out (two days early!)
> 
> Restaurant was amazing - they weighed my dessert for me!



Thats service for you!! 

Morning all

We had houses at school too. Primary school I was in Fox & we were yellow, cant remember senior school, they were stupid names then, but the last school/ sixth form I went to I was in Campion. I was the hero of the 6th form netball championship cos Campion hadnt done well since some point in the 80's & I come along and score 14 goals for them


----------



## rossi_mac

afternoon all, haven't been here for a while hope you're looking after it well and tipping the bar staff well!

I may be visiting here a bit over the next few days, got outlaws down, and it could be perminent soon!

Catch you all laters got some drawing/work to do!


----------



## Steff

hey rossi long time no see


mornign star sorry im getting used to thie messenger live thing


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> hey rossi long time no see
> 
> 
> mornign star sorry im getting used to thie messenger live thing




Morning Rossi 

Steff I am suprised you didnt already have messenger, its great for those of us who like to chatter a lot


----------



## am64

morning alll


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Morning Rossi
> 
> Steff I am suprised you didnt already have messenger, its great for those of us who like to chatter a lot



that aint me though im a church mouse


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> morning alll



Morning am hows things x x  x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Morning am hows things x x  x



ok ish feeling a bit sicky again Ummm


----------



## runner

Sorry you're feeling sick Am, hope it clears real soon.  It's my birthday, so the next round's on me!  A quick coffee for me, then I'm off to have a shower, take the dog to the beach, then we are moving our compost heaps!!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Sorry you're feeling sick Am, hope it clears real soon.  It's my birthday, so the next round's on me!  A quick coffee for me, then I'm off to have a shower, take the dog to the beach, then we are moving our compost heaps!!



morning runner have a gd day x x x


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Just a coffee please barman.

Sunny outside. Might take neighbours dog for a drag later.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Just a coffee please barman.
> 
> Sunny outside. Might take neighbours dog for a drag later.



sunny and bright it is stunning. lol at drag is it that stubborn.


----------



## am64

happy birthday runner...
i just over did it with the sprats last night


----------



## runner

Eeeeaaaw Am!  How embarrasing - neighbour just popped round with card and flowers, and I'm _still_ in dressing gown!  Off to shower right this minute - thanks Am, Steff!


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> sunny and bright it is stunning. lol at drag is it that stubborn.



Dog is lazy. Vet says he needs exercise as he is fat.

After about an hour or so of slow walking he is OK. His owner couldn't believe how far he goes with me now... Especially if we go via the pub.... 

One day I wore him out and we had to get the bus home... 

Get better soon am.


----------



## rachelha

Happy Birthday Runner!!


----------



## Steff

*get well soon * AMXXX


----------



## Tezzz

I am thinking of sinning...

Chocolate and hazelnut spread on a crumpet or two....

The walk will burn it off so should I have extra butter on the crumpets...?


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all  x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all  x



morning xx



Tez be a devil  x


----------



## SacredHeart

The sun's out again! What is this witchcraft? It's making me feel upbeat, which is nice considering I didn't go to bed til close to 3am this morning.....


----------



## Tezzz

Right, phoned neighbour, can get dog in 10 minutes. Had 2 crumpets without butter in the end.

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to drag the dog via the pub (for a diet coke) I go.....

Laters gang.


----------



## SacredHeart

Later, Tez

Loving your crumpet-work


----------



## MartinX123

Hope you feel better soon Am & Happy birthday Runner
Its so much better when its sunny!  

<sings>The sun has got his hat on hiphiphiphooooooooooorayyyyyyyyyyyy..</sings>

I was just a bad girl - theres cakes at work so I had a sliver of apple pie, a sliver of carrot cake & a sliver of treacle tart!  together they added up to about a normal size cake slice. Now i feel slightly icky & very naughty! lol


----------



## SacredHeart

But I bet it was worth it!

Oooooh, treacle tart


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Right, phoned neighbour, can get dog in 10 minutes. Had 2 crumpets without butter in the end.
> 
> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to drag the dog via the pub (for a diet coke) I go.....
> 
> Laters gang.



catch you later Tez xx


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> But I bet it was worth it!
> 
> Oooooh, treacle tart



Mmmmmmmm i know. One of the devils foodstuffs I am sure


----------



## SacredHeart

Try it with ice-cream. Even better 

I'm going all foodie today, I swear. Tonight's blog is planned to be a review of last night's restaurant!


----------



## Steff

Becks are you ok?


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep. Not too bad today. Seem to have shifted the weird mood - I think it was to do with my sugars being too high. I get really really aggressive if I go into double figures. 

I get to have my chin painted in a bit....sometimes my job requires really strange things of me!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yep. Not too bad today. Seem to have shifted the weird mood - I think it was to do with my sugars being too high. I get really really aggressive if I go into double figures.
> 
> I get to have my chin painted in a bit....sometimes my job requires really strange things of me!



lolol sounds fun xx

hey just spoke to my mate she has an 11 yr old daughter she was saying they is a school trip at her school going on and they want ?300 for a weekend away to weymouth.suffice to say it was a no and luckily the daughter did not wanna go anyways.I said you could add another 200 quid and that would be a family holiday for a week!


----------



## SacredHeart

What!? That's ridiculously priced. Scandalous, I say...


----------



## MartinX123

Deffo scandolous! Where were they staying 5* luxury hotel?! 

Why are you having your chin painted? And what kind of thing is being painted on it? Im very curious!  Also - we need pictures


----------



## SacredHeart

lol...pictures I'm sure will be around later. We have a graphic designer who has an office in the theatre, and he's asked the girls to have eyes painted onto their chins, and be photographed for some children's catalogue. As best I understand it, at any rate!


----------



## Steff

Its some adventure weekend away, like the mum said one of the days would be spent travelling anyway just ridiculous, i went skiiing in year 11 for a week for ?600.


----------



## SacredHeart

I was going to ask if it was some sort of insanely expensive adventure holiday....


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I was going to ask if it was some sort of insanely expensive adventure holiday....



Half the money will be fore teachers expenses i bet.Parents will be made to feel guilty "oh mum so and so is going i will be the only one not going" then mum and dad pay money they cant afford grrr.


----------



## SacredHeart

I remember that. I learned VERY early on that we just couldn't afford that sort of thing, so never bothered asking


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I remember that. I learned VERY early on that we just couldn't afford that sort of thing, so never bothered asking



lol i think i was told no all the way until the big trip in year 11 and all the money my dad had saved by saying no meant i could go skiing lol


----------



## SacredHeart

I've always wanted to try skiing. I'd probably be utterly rubbish at it, just like ice skating. A friend of mine who was out with us last night told me that he almost gave me a 'voucher' for an 'all expenses paid ice skating trip', but was worried I'd think he was being cheap and/or mean. I told him I would have thought it VERY funny. He was nearly a professional figure skater, and trained with Torvill and Dean, and I'm lucky if I can stay upright for 20 seconds! He said he'd take me anyway!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I've always wanted to try skiing. I'd probably be utterly rubbish at it, just like ice skating. A friend of mine who was out with us last night told me that he almost gave me a 'voucher' for an 'all expenses paid ice skating trip', but was worried I'd think he was being cheap and/or mean. I told him I would have thought it VERY funny. He was nearly a professional figure skater, and trained with Torvill and Dean, and I'm lucky if I can stay upright for 20 seconds! He said he'd take me anyway!



I was bad i nearly went over a cliff edge and had to be caught by the instructer it was very scary, the rest of the kids used to take the mick i would take forever to get up off my butt when i fell haha.


----------



## SacredHeart

I think you had an 'authentic' experience then. What's the fun in being automatically good?


----------



## MartinX123

I never did any of the school away trips either. Although I was at boarding school for a few years & we had trips out every saturday. Nothing huge though, cinema, theatre, ice skating (god how I hate it!! & I married an ex ice hockey player), boat show, shopping, theme parks etc. That sucked up most of the spare cash! lol

Skiing I cant comment on but snowboarding is AWESOME!!   Not that im good, spend a lot of time on my butt but I enjoy it


----------



## Steff

lol is he good with his ball control then ? being an ex ice hockey player


----------



## runner

Starbanana said:


> Hope you feel better soon Am & Happy birthday Runner
> Its so much better when its sunny!
> 
> <sings>The sun has got his hat on hiphiphiphooooooooooorayyyyyyyyyyyy..</sings>
> 
> I was just a bad girl - theres cakes at work so I had a sliver of apple pie, a sliver of carrot cake & a sliver of treacle tart!  together they added up to about a normal size cake slice. Now i feel slightly icky & very naughty! lol



Thanks Starbanana and Rachela!  Hope you enjoyed tha cakes at the time - Mmmm - I shall be indulging later!


----------



## Steff

runner said:


> Thanks Starbanana and Rachela!  Hope you enjoyed tha cakes at the time - Mmmm - I shall be indulging later!



stand back the birthday girl is in town ! woooo


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> Right, phoned neighbour, can get dog in 10 minutes. Had 2 crumpets without butter in the end.
> 
> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to drag the dog via the pub (for a diet coke) I go.....
> 
> Laters gang.



Have a nice walk Tez - we've just come back from the beach with the dog - amazing how much colder the wind is there.  Saw a seal popping his head out of the water


----------



## SacredHeart

Happy birthday, Runner!


----------



## runner

SacredHeart said:


> Happy birthday, Runner!



Thanks Sacred!  I never went on any school trips, but some of our kids did.  The school shouldn't exclude anyone who can't afford it due to low income/on benefits, or at least provide much cheaper alternative trip.  Never been skiing, but used to be able to stay upright on ice skates!  Off to shops now....


----------



## MartinX123

I have to say that science is amazing. Someone told me that fat based things removed sticky from plasters so I just tried some handcream to get the annoying plaster they put on after a blood test off. It worked!!  Usually takes me about 10 mins to slowly peel it off or it will leave a bruise. This time, 20 seconds!!!  Awesomness


----------



## Steff

Back laters guys


starbanana im loving live messenger btw i have coy carp floating around my chat box lol 

xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you in a bit, Steff


----------



## SacredHeart

Tired now...


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Tired now...



long day hun? xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Late night, more like it. Great time was had by all, but I kind of don't know what I was thinking, really, because having been so tired lately, it may not have been the best idea!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Late night, more like it. Great time was had by all, but I kind of don't know what I was thinking, really, because having been so tired lately, it may not have been the best idea!



sorry if u have said already but what did u get upto.


----------



## SacredHeart

It was a joint birthday dinner for me and my friend Jenny. Her birthday was Tuesday, and mine is tomorrow, and since we have a lot of the same friends, we split the difference and do a joint thing between the two. 

Ended up going out for drinks afterwards, and between getting home and going to bed, it was close to 3am when I went to sleep.....


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> It was a joint birthday dinner for me and my friend Jenny. Her birthday was Tuesday, and mine is tomorrow, and since we have a lot of the same friends, we split the difference and do a joint thing between the two.
> 
> Ended up going out for drinks afterwards, and between getting home and going to bed, it was close to 3am when I went to sleep.....



You dirty stopout you lol, long as you had good time though.


----------



## SacredHeart

yeah, it was good fun. Apparently, I showed admirable restraint in not opening the cards til tomorrow


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> yeah, it was good fun. Apparently, I showed admirable restraint in not opening the cards til tomorrow



pmsl good on you i was wanting to open mine on the tuesday birthday was a thursday.


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. Doesn't mean I didn't want to open them though 

Ergh....can I go home, please?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol. Doesn't mean I didn't want to open them though
> 
> Ergh....can I go home, please?



are you off tomorrow then or working on your bday?


----------



## SacredHeart

Nah, I'm working tomorrow. Didn't see the point in taking it off, as everyone I'd want to spend any time with would be at work anyway!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Nah, I'm working tomorrow. Didn't see the point in taking it off, as everyone I'd want to spend any time with would be at work anyway!



lol  nice that you get on well with all your coleagues hun .


----------



## SacredHeart

I really appreciate them. To be honest, this is one of those jobs that would be HELL if I didn't get on with them. We work so many hours above standard office hours, and end up doing such weird stuff, that you have to get on. Andrew works here as well, and I flipping LIVE with him


----------



## Steff

Just have to go and make a start on tea chicken stew it takes 2 hours, so catch you in abit  x


----------



## Freddie99

Just back from a lighter version of my hour of pain at the gym. Seeing as I only got five hours of sleep and my body was processing a fair bit of booze from last night I think that was the best thing to do calling it a day earlier. I am going to fall asleep if I'm not too careful!


----------



## SacredHeart

You know, Tom, I saw a guy today who looked just like you. I actually did a double take, and went 'No, Tom would have told me if he was in York!'


----------



## am64

hi all xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Am. How're you feeling? xx


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Am. How're you feeling? xx



rubbish day BS went up to 9.4 ...never with me or very rarely !!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh that's no fun


----------



## am64

but im upright and cooking !!


----------



## rachelha

Just found out due to someone elses mistake half the work I have done today was wrong.  I am going to be here half the evening now correcting things before I go off on annual leave tomorrow.

Not impressed


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> Just found out due to someone elses mistake half the work I have done today was wrong.  I am going to be here half the evening now correcting things before I go off on annual leave tomorrow.
> 
> Not impressed



oh i hope you get some lovely weather up there xxx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Just got back.

Neighbours dog safely returned, now curled up asleep in front of their fire.... Bless.

Now to cook din dins.


----------



## HelenP

Tez, I thought of you today - I made a FABulous discovery - CARAMAC CHOC ICES !!  They're every bit as scrummy as you'd imagine them to be. 

xx


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> You know, Tom, I saw a guy today who looked just like you. I actually did a double take, and went 'No, Tom would have told me if he was in York!'



Ah my identical twin double! I'm sure I saw the devil around somewhere, must have been Broadmoor!  I'll let you know if I find myself in York!

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

He was sat outside the Quaker meeting house having a fag....


----------



## Tezzz

HelenP said:


> Tez, I thought of you today - I made a FABulous discovery - CARAMAC CHOC ICES !!  They're every bit as scrummy as you'd imagine them to be.
> 
> xx



Oh Helen, 

I'd ask you to post me one but I think it might melt in the post...

Better keep a look out for one.


----------



## Steff

down down down had a massive hyper got up to 25.3 i nearly screamed im off to bed suffice to say


----------



## Tezzz

Sorry to hear that Steff.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> down down down had a massive hyper got up to 25.3 i nearly screamed im off to bed suffice to say



feel better, love x


----------



## Freddie99

Ah nothing on the Jukebox... I think I'll put what I've got going here on it!

The Number Of The Beast by Iron Maiden!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsmcDLDw9


----------



## AlisonM

Had sushi for tea, it'll be interesting to see what does to my numbers. While I wait, I fancy a bottle of Sam Adams please.


----------



## am64

ali if you around how did interview go ?


----------



## AlisonM

It was OK, quite short because obviously we know each other already so it was mostly going over my experience and asking me what I would do with a stroppy drunk and how I would go about prioritising tasks. All pretty straight forward. None of the others were in all that long either, I don't know if that's encouraging or not. They have more people to see on Monday so I just have to wait. I needn't have bothered getting dressed up and wearing makeup though, they didn't.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

doing an eight and a half hour day tomorrow  to make up for time lost today  may even stay til 5 to make up for it too  how rubbish. Oh well, there will be coffee and biscuits and too many shells to count  I'll have to make sure I have something fun to do.


----------



## runner

Morning all!

Sacred





Steff, hope you feel better and BS has dropped.


----------



## Steff

cheers im ok thanks xx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BECKI XXXXX


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All.



Morning Tez


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all! Thanks for the birthday wishes - you're all far too nice!  x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all! Thanks for the birthday wishes - you're all far too nice!  x



morning hun i tryed to get a dancing theme for your ballroom but i could only find a dancing old man haha x x  what did you get ?


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! The dancing man made me laugh!

I haven't opened anything from my parents yet, as I'm Skyping them tonight. I got a new Neil Gaiman book,some AMAZING cupcake cases and FLAGS, and some Lush stuff off some of my friends though, which iwas lovely


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol! The dancing man made me laugh!
> 
> I haven't opened anything from my parents yet, as I'm Skyping them tonight. I got a new Neil Gaiman book,some AMAZING cupcake cases and FLAGS, and some Lush stuff off some of my friends though, which iwas lovely



ooooh lucky you i got a basket of stuff from lush for my birthday and i love the stuff lol.Aww well are you doing anything tonight??


----------



## SacredHeart

I ADORE Lush, so he was right on the money with that one!

Probably going out to my favourite sushi place after work to get dinner


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I ADORE Lush, so he was right on the money with that one!
> 
> Probably going out to my favourite sushi place after work to get dinner



mm not a sushi fan but have a good time hun x  im heading off  now back after 3


----------



## SacredHeart

Have fun, Steff! see you later xx


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> I ADORE Lush, so he was right on the money with that one!
> 
> Probably going out to my favourite sushi place after work to get dinner



oooo sounds yummy! Enjoy 

Morning everyone   its friday!! yay


----------



## SacredHeart

Yey! Friday  Gotta love it. Got any good plans for the weekend?


----------



## MartinX123

Awaiting a shopping delivery tomorrow. I know, its so exciting I can barely contain myself   hehe

Gonna try a few photos out for a photosite i post on, got a pile of photos to edit from my shoot a couple of weeks ago still & maybe head out for a walk on sunday, depends if it rains or not though

Anyone else got an uber exciting weekend planned?


----------



## Tezzz

Afternoon All,

Just got out the bath. Had a four hour stew in it. Finished my book...

Happy birthday Becky. I'll sing a song for you at karaoke tonight...


----------



## Steff

four hour bath? my goodness me i would look like a sultana coming out of there, how do you keep the water warm or dare i not ask.


----------



## MartinX123

OMG i love baths but an hour is about my max

Have a nice weekend everyone I am off to drive home down the M40


----------



## Tezzz

Four hours is not long for me.

The answer to your question is I use the hot water tap!


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks Tez. I shall look forward to it!

Just had the whole 'painted chin' thing - complete laugh. Photos later!


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Four hours is not long for me.
> 
> The answer to your question is I use the hot water tap!



Cheeky monkey.


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm glad it's getting warmer now. Means I can have the occassional bath now instead of just showers, and crack into my Lush collection


----------



## rachelha

Happy Birthday Becky!!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks Rachel!


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks Rachel!



I hope they have been spoiling you at work today.  Do you have any plans for tonight at all, or are you still recovering from Wed?


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! Work's actually completely dead right now, so we've been having our chins painted for the graphic designer who works upstairs (check out my FB pictures ). I believe cake is being bought at M&S, though that's just because it's Friday and we're all bored! 
I do have the thrill of trying to correct a 4 week old mistake I made on the box office though...


----------



## Steff

Its peeing down here has been since about 12 , typical the day son goes on a trip


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> lol! Work's actually completely dead right now, so we've been having our chins painted for the graphic designer who works upstairs (check out my FB pictures ). I believe cake is being bought at M&S, though that's just because it's Friday and we're all bored!
> I do have the thrill of trying to correct a 4 week old mistake I made on the box office though...



I used to work in a box office of an Edinburgh venue many years ago.  I really enjoyed it.  Made some good friends there I am still in touch with too.  Which theatre/concert hall is it you work at?


----------



## SacredHeart

http://www.ridinglights.org  Riding Lights Theatre Company in York. I run the Box Office, look after the online shop, all merchandise, and adminstrate the Membership scheme. Oh, and pretty much anything else they feel like asking me to do!


----------



## rachelha

SacredHeart said:


> http://www.ridinglights.org  Riding Lights Theatre Company in York. I run the Box Office, look after the online shop, all merchandise, and adminstrate the Membership scheme. Oh, and pretty much anything else they feel like asking me to do!



Wow that must keep you busy.


----------



## Steff

Bye for now got a busy night ahead x


----------



## SacredHeart

Depends what's happening really. Autumn tour is a NIGHTMARE


----------



## rachelha

Bye Steff - enjoy your night.  WHat are you up to?


----------



## Freddie99

One hour of pain in the gym done this afternoon. God I feel good. Got to love the endorphins. I haven't gone above 11mmol/L today so all is well!


----------



## Tezzz

Have you thought about running up Southover Street a few times Tom? Could be cheaper than the gym..? Plenty of pubs en route...

[For those who don't know Brighton, Southover Street is a very steep road.]


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> Have you thought about running up Southover Street a few times Tom? Could be cheaper than the gym..? Plenty of pubs en route...
> 
> [For those who don't know Brighton, Southover Street is a very steep road.]



Last time I did it I was carrying a sledge at about half one in the morning to get to the park near the Pepper Pot. Gym's nice and convenient as I can take my kit in when I've got some lectures and I can really punish myself in the gym. The routine is as follows - 5km on the bikes, 2km on the treadmill, two five hundred metre intervals on the rowing machines (best effort) and to warm down a five km on the exercise bikes (also best effort, today's time 8:59. Down from someth like 11 when I first started using the gym.) Hill training at school caused me a fair few knee problems sadly. I still get affected by them even now.

Tom


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> Have you thought about running up Southover Street a few times Tom? Could be cheaper than the gym..? Plenty of pubs en route...
> 
> [For those who don't know Brighton, Southover Street is a very steep road.]



Also we have yet to do the Southover pub crawl... It will happen...


----------



## Freddie99

Seeing as Tez hasn't chosen the tune for the moment I will step up to the plate! *Children Of The Damned, Iron Maiden.*


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Also we have yet to do the Southover pub crawl... It will happen...



Lemme know when the next one is. Haven't done all the pubs in that area yet.... Best effort so far was 4 in one night...


----------



## Tezzz

Tom Hreben said:


> Seeing as Tez hasn't chosen the tune for the moment I will step up to the plate! *Children Of The Damned, Iron Maiden.*



Turn it up, can't hear it yet!


----------



## Freddie99

brightontez said:


> Turn it up, can't hear it yet!



Blasting out the beats at maximum!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLBTl5ZsPew


----------



## sasha1

Hi peeps...

Can I please have a large anything .. with no mixer ... and dont let me leave till I cant stand up ... sorry .... dont want to encourage binge drinking 

Heidi
xx


----------



## am64

sasha1 said:


> Hi peeps...
> 
> Can I please have a large anything .. with no mixer ... and dont let me leave till I cant stand up ... sorry .... dont want to encourage binge drinking
> 
> Heidi
> xx



heidi theres a bottle on the bar with your name on ...Just been reading you threads xxxx big hugs and big drinks xxx


----------



## AlisonM

Tom Hreben said:


> Seeing as Tez hasn't chosen the tune for the moment I will step up to the plate! *Children Of The Damned, Iron Maiden.*



Now that's more like it. Pump up the volume and pour me a pint of 80/- please.


----------



## am64

i can just see you pumping it out of the lada in inverness high street !! heheee...pint comming up x


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hi peeps...
> 
> Can I please have a large anything .. with no mixer ... and dont let me leave till I cant stand up ... sorry .... dont want to encourage binge drinking
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Don't worry, you're in the company of a learner alcoholic (aka a student) here! 

Barman, an absinthe please!


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't worry, you're in the company of a learner alcoholic (aka a student) here!
> 
> Barman, an absinthe please!



hide the toilet duck


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> hide the toilet duck



To hell with the toilet duck, I'm on the meths in labs. Mmmm 70% industrial methylated spirits! Normally used for disinfecting lab benches in the microbiology labs. At hospital I'm alright, alcohol hand gel!


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> i can just see you pumping it out of the lada in inverness high street !! heheee...pint comming up x



Oh yeah, that heap is well pimped up.


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't worry, you're in the company of a learner alcoholic (aka a student) here!
> 
> Barman, an absinthe please!



Hehehe .... 

Right lets start along the top shelf .... straight in at the smirnoff .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> Hehehe ....
> 
> Right lets start along the top shelf .... straight in at the smirnoff ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Race you from one side of the shelf to the other? First one into an alcoholic coma or to the middle of the shelf wins?


----------



## sasha1

am64 said:


> heidi theres a bottle on the bar with your name on ...Just been reading you threads xxxx big hugs and big drinks xxx




Awwww ... Thanks hun .... Lets make it several though .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Oh, by the way, I'm claiming the Port before you get your hands on it! So long as it's Cockburns Fine Ruby...


----------



## am64

im on the next shelf with Alison ...starting on the east coast martime malts xxx


----------



## sasha1

Tom Hreben said:


> Oh, by the way, I'm claiming the Port before you get your hands on it! So long as it's Cockburns Fine Ruby...




OOOOOO ... your welcome to the port ....  ... I want the Southern comfort though ... lol ... JD ... Gin ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> OOOOOO ... your welcome to the port ....  ... I want the Southern comfort though ... lol ... JD ... Gin ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I got smashed on three quarters of a bottle of Port for a flatmates birthday in January. I was the living dead the next morning. Safe to say I wasn't in lectures!


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> I got smashed on three quarters of a bottle of Port for a flatmates birthday in January. I was the living dead the next morning. Safe to say I wasn't in lectures!



and this is the young man who has been offering to help the mums with teenage D's with advice to get through teenage angst  hehhee


----------



## sasha1

am64 said:


> and this is the young man who has been offering to help the mums with teenage D's with advice to get through teenage angst  hehhee



LOL ....  ... there gonna do it regardless ... and prob enjoy it ... well maybe not the next morning though .... Besides Nath's DSN told him the best thing to drink was Vodka with diet Coke .... Nath then got it into his head I would buy him a bottle of Vodka ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> and this is the young man who has been offering to help the mums with teenage D's with advice to get through teenage angst  hehhee



Hehehe, there is good science behind it! Alcohol lowers your blood sugar. That gives me an excuse to head to RFC Chicken at the end of a night (?2 for a piece of chicken and chips!)



sasha1 said:


> LOL ....  ... there gonna do it regardless ... and prob enjoy it ... well maybe not the next morning though .... Besides Nath's DSN told him the best thing to drink was Vodka with diet Coke .... Nath then got it into his head I would buy him a bottle of Vodka ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



He has just earned lad points! It was worth a try as the Bishop said to the Nun.


----------



## am64

sasha1 said:


> LOL ....  ... there gonna do it regardless ... and prob enjoy it ... well maybe not the next morning though .... Besides Nath's DSN told him the best thing to drink was Vodka with diet Coke .... Nath then got it into his head I would buy him a bottle of Vodka ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hahhaaa ive met tom... at the london meet and he's great !!! i wish there was a way to get the teenage forum going ...but thats shop ...we've got a lot of bottles to get through ...wheres ally ? not under the bar already see ehes parked the lada out front ..show off xxx


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Hehehe, there is good science behind it! Alcohol lowers your blood sugar. That gives me an excuse to head to RFC Chicken at the end of a night (?2 for a piece of chicken and chips!)
> 
> 
> 
> .



RFC Royal fried chicken ????


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> hahhaaa ive met tom... at the london meet and he's great !!!



All depends on how many drinks you've had!

Joke:

What's the difference between a dog and a fox?
About five drinks!


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> RFC Royal fried chicken ????



God knows, it's the best alcohol fuelled takeaway I've had. The Cheapest too.


----------



## sasha1

He has just earned lad points! It was worth a try as the Bishop said to the Nun.[/quote]

Hahahaha .... Too right he got top marks, lol ... he had to settle for 1 bottle of smirnoff ice .... a little better than his option a bottle ok WKD ...


----------



## Freddie99

sasha1 said:


> bottle ok WKD ...



Better known to me as tart fuel. Beverage of the less desireable ladies here in Brighton.


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Better known to me as tart fuel. Beverage of the less desireable ladies here in Brighton.



poor nath on the tart fuel !! hehee doesnt do his lad points any good at all!


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> poor nath on the tart fuel !! hehee doesnt do his lad points any good at all!



Nope, men immerse themselves in beer or large amounts of spirits.


----------



## Hazel

Hiya

If there is anything left - can I please have a very large brandy, no ice, or just leave me the bottle

I have had a streaming headcold all  week and I need cheering up


----------



## Freddie99

Hazel said:


> Hiya
> 
> If there is anything left - can I please have a very large brandy, no ice, or just leave me the bottle
> 
> I have had a streaming headcold all  week and I need cheering up



I've not reached the Brandy yet so it's all yours! A good Napoleon Brandy coming to you.


----------



## am64

Hazel said:


> Hiya
> 
> If there is anything left - can I please have a very large brandy, no ice, or just leave me the bottle
> 
> I have had a streaming headcold all  week and I need cheering up



yep thats ok its on the bottom shelf so no ones got to it yet xxx burn out that cold hunny xx


----------



## Hazel

Cheers thanks - maybe catch up with you in York next weekend

Currently watching Sports Relief - you know living in Britain ain't that bad, when you see those poor kids, wee kids, sleeping rough

Onto second glass, beginning to feel better


----------



## am64

Hazel said:


> Cheers thanks - maybe catch up with you in York next weekend
> 
> Currently watching Sports Relief - you know living in Britain ain't that bad, when you see those poor kids, wee kids, sleeping rough
> 
> Onto second glass, beginning to feel better



sadly cant make york too far but maybe we should get becky to sykpe the meet !!


----------



## am64

has steffy arrived yet ...trying to get her to come down the pub and relax a bit xxxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

cor, just written a bit of an epic blog post!

Got my ipod  and when I got home I found that Matt had puchased a new TV 32" widescreen 

just waiting for all my old songs to convert so I can get them on the ole ipod. Oh how exciting.


----------



## am64

oooooh new toys xx


----------



## Freddie99

Pint please barman. I'm turning into a drooling wreck trying to understand the HPC Standards of performance, conduct and competence. It's a pain.


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Pint please barman. I'm turning into a drooling wreck trying to understand the HPC Standards of performance, conduct and competence. It's a pain.



HPC Higher pub certificate in standards ....what in relation to the pub???
performance...brilliant
conduct...debatable
competence....depends on time of night 

easy x


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> HPC Higher pub certificate in standards ....what in relation to the pub???
> performance...brilliant
> conduct...debatable
> competence....depends on time of night
> 
> easy x



I wish. Healthcare Professions Council. Oh the joys that I have as a sprog BMS.


----------



## Steff

Good  night


----------



## rossi_mac

evening all, whats going down, I've opened a fresh green bottle!


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Good  night



nite steffy i did pm you xx


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> evening all, whats going down, I've opened a fresh green bottle!



one green bottle ......hanging on the wall ....its all Toms fault he would drink the toilet duck


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> one green bottle ......hanging on the wall ....its all Toms fault he would drink the toilet duck



Excuse me! I do have standards! I'll mix it with the meths!


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Excuse me! I do have standards! I'll mix it with the meths!



ha ha that was suposed to say 'wouldn't '   did you ever see the father ted one when father jack gets the toilet duck ??


----------



## rossi_mac

there's worse out there than toilet duck you ken!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> there's worse out there than toilet duck you ken!



whose ken ?


----------



## rossi_mac

you no ken ken?
He drinks brake fluid


----------



## am64

dont tell the kids


----------



## rossi_mac

no worries there!

Is Steff okay, Steff you okay?

I'm away got a date with a garden tomorrow green bottle been taken away!

catch you all laters

Rossi


----------



## am64

im off too nite folks xx


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> ha ha that was suposed to say 'wouldn't '   did you ever see the father ted one when father jack gets the toilet duck ??



I've seen the one where he drinks the floor polish and it looks like he's died and then awakes in the tomb with Ted and Dougal keeping an eye on him!


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> Turn it up, can't hear it yet!



Ha ha!  Apparently Alice Cooper used to complain when his children played music in their rooms, saying "turn that music _up_!"

Mornin all.  How a bout a little bit of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers (I think it's called 'she was an american girl' to start the day off?


----------



## Steff

Morning hav gd day all


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all. How's everyone?


----------



## Freddie99

Not bad other than the fact that I am now barrasic lint! Roll ont he next installment of the student loan!

Tom


----------



## Steff

Raining     cant go anywhere


----------



## am64

yukky here toooo


----------



## runner

Bit spitty here too...


----------



## MartinX123

Morning everyone, or possibly afternoon!!

Grr what a day. was  going to rant but just really cant be bothered & dont want to bring you guys down 

I have a cup of starbucks & its saturday. Those are my silver linings in my day shaped cloud 

Hope everyone is having a chilled out day


----------



## AlisonM

Lovely sunny day here. It's very nearly warm out.


----------



## Corrine

Still grey, overcast and spitty here.  Apart from a trip to B&Q this morning not left the house.


----------



## SacredHeart

Not left the house all day either, which doesn't bother me right now. Currently trying to write up minutes from the first DiDkA Steering Group meeting. And it's a thrilling activity


----------



## am64

thrilling meeting ...did i miss something ??heheee no becks seriously it was good well done for sorting it out xx


----------



## Steff

Got dinner on the go, chicken jalfrezi 2night got some peach melba for dessert.


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Got dinner on the go, chicken jalfrezi 2night got some peach melba for dessert.



we've got sea bass xxx ummmmmmyyyy


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> we've got sea bass xxx ummmmmmyyyy



oooooh you lucky devil i love sea bass


----------



## AlisonM

I had stir fried beef with veg.


----------



## rossi_mac

Evening Crew

Not long in from a day on the garden, defo a good way to keep levels well, apart from a wee shake both times I've tested i've been four six or so!

Right need hot bath and booze, hope all well catch you soon/later

Keep smiling,

Rossi


----------



## Steff

Evening all , fed and watered and watched footy so all good here, anyone know if sam is ok aint seen her around ??


----------



## sasha1

Hi Peeps ...

Hehehe ... whats everyone drinking tonight .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hi Peeps ...
> 
> Hehehe ... whats everyone drinking tonight ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



highland spring water here, i might be the cloakroom assistant and take all your coats 2night i can see this getting messy and i dont drink haha x


----------



## sasha1

Steff2010 said:


> highland spring water here, i might be the cloakroom assistant and take all your coats 2night i can see this getting messy and i dont drink haha x



Hahaha ... neither do I ...lol ... but the way I feel at the mo ... put me on a vodka drip .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hahaha ... neither do I ...lol ... but the way I feel at the mo ... put me on a vodka drip ....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



lol awww , lovely to have you back though hun was like one of the gang had gone , remember the times with anne marie , katie rossi tom and the likes x x


----------



## sasha1

Steff2010 said:


> lol awww , lovely to have you back though hun was like one of the gang had gone , remember the times with anne marie , katie rossi tom and the likes x x



Thanks hun ... that means a lot to me .. and its good to be back .. really ... I have missed you all .. but so much has been going on in my life .. I needed to get my head straight ... I'm sure I will tell you all about it at some point ... all good times on here ... and I'm sure many more to come ...  ... hehehe ... now where's my vodka ... lol .....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

Looks like casino royale on the box tonight for me , got some florence and the machine blasting at the minute x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Hey Guys!

Just sat and watched Final Fantasy VII Advent Children on the new TV! It was awesome. Also sorted out my new ipod 

Showering and then settling down with some Final Fantasy XIII then


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey hon. Glad to see you in a good mood!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

SacredHeart said:


> Hey hon. Glad to see you in a good mood!



rareity nowadays eh? 

no though, I have found out that come the end of the month I may well be stuck out in the field again  I need to have a word with boss man on monday, just bring it up in conversation..and convince him that I can do watching briefs on my own (or with phone support lol). Things are looking up. And Matt may have a job in the bag that will pay him between ?15-?18 per hour 

Becky, I got some of that black soap stuff you were on about the other day. It is A-MAY-ZING!


----------



## am64

hey all start of hubbys birthady weekend here....music on ,,,sea bass eaten now the islay single malt is a calling..him ..me on diet lemonade heeee 
tomoorow is the spring equinox start of spring !!!! all warmth and light from now xxxx


----------



## Steff

hey all just watched matt damons new film, not such a good film but his butt was enough to keep me going


----------



## Freddie99

Barman, set me up on an intravenous drip of Kronenbourg. I need to celebrate and I wish I was in Paris to do so...

Just cooked a massive tea for my flatmates and I and eaten it. Consequently knackered and off to get into my grave until the morning.


----------



## Steff

nights .....


----------



## gail1

would like a full sugar coke please cant stand the diet one it tastes horrid


----------



## Steff

Eww Gail lol if i went near that these days it would get spat straight back out


----------



## gail1

i crave sugar i crave it so much my bg is so all over the place at moment


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

gail1 said:


> i crave sugar i crave it so much my bg is so all over the place at moment



Hi gail, how about if you let yourself have a little treat with dinner? Maybe allow yourself a biscuit or piece of chocolate? That way, you don't have to cut it out and will stop craving? As for the full sugar coke? Give that to me and I'd end up throwing it back up... nasty stuff!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

god i love earl grey tea


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all and sundry!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all and sundry!



Afternoon becky hows you xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad thanks, Steff. Got some cleaning to do (how thrilling) How are you? x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not too bad thanks, Steff. Got some cleaning to do (how thrilling) How are you? x



Snap hate Sundays always the ironing day for me , o/h and son have gone off to the park to play cricket i dont mind as i can get things done and not have them under my feet.


----------



## SacredHeart

I've got the place to myself as well. Andrew's gone off to Harrogate on the bike.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I've got the place to myself as well. Andrew's gone off to Harrogate on the bike.



Lovely day for it , I was out int he garage at 9 o clock on my gym ball lol


----------



## SacredHeart

lol. Yeah, the weather is SO much better than yesterday.


----------



## Freddie99

Just seen one of my mates from school has done a hike up Mount Snowdon for DUK. Just asked him how much they've raised.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

Afternoon all ...

Hows everyone doing today ...  ..... Well its drizzling over this side of the UK .... boo ..... and its sunday ... double booo

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

Aint it quiet , i have done all i need to now and im sat watching columbo with a bottle of diet coke.


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Afternoon all ...
> 
> Hows everyone doing today ...  ..... Well its drizzling over this side of the UK .... boo ..... and its sunday ... double booo
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hey hun crossed posts there, is it miserable mine are over playing cricket in the park lol x    you ok?


----------



## sasha1

Steff2010 said:


> hey hun crossed posts there, is it miserable mine are over playing cricket in the park lol x    you ok?




Hate sundays ... doom and gloom .... lol .... ... Yeah we ok over here ta hun .... Nathan upstairs on the xbox ..... playing call of duty .... ooooo ... could be grand theft auto ... enough said .... How you doing hun ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

sasha1 said:


> Hate sundays ... doom and gloom .... lol .... ... Yeah we ok over here ta hun .... Nathan upstairs on the xbox ..... playing call of duty .... ooooo ... could be grand theft auto ... enough said .... How you doing hun ...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



hhaha yes im fine , spunds very familier if it aint gta it is call of cuty here lol, although big fella just as bad as lilttle fella lol. x x


----------



## sasha1

Steff2010 said:


> hhaha yes im fine , spunds very familier if it aint gta it is call of cuty here lol, although big fella just as bad as lilttle fella lol. x x



Glad you ok hun .... ooo ... I loose track of what he is playing on half the time ... mind you do think CoD .. plays with his bg levels .. and its the only game he totally looses it with .... has to reminded about the use of choice language ... not hypo turrets either ... lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

Good evening all got beef slices and vedge for tea mmmm, the two boys came back covered in mud so straight in the bath and washing machine on the go lol.Hope am is having a good day with the in laws xx


----------



## Hazel

Evening all

Congratulations Rangers winning the Scottish League Cup

So, can I buy everyone in the pub a drink?

Can I start with a brandy, still can't shift this headcold


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Evening all
> 
> Congratulations Rangers winning the Scottish League Cup
> 
> So, can I buy everyone in the pub a drink?
> 
> Can I start with a brandy, still can't shift this headcold



yes very good game, down to 9 men as well the gers, 

make mine a double then Haze ill have a double shot of lime in my soda water xx


----------



## Tezzz

Hi All,

Went shopping today.

I nearly bought an iPod touch today... Until I saw the price...

In the end I bought a pay as you go 3G phone from 3 (Skypephone) as that can play music (when I put a data card in it), it's got a radio,  and I can browse the interweb on it and I can connect my mini laptop using it's built in data modem. And it'll do Skype...

I'm using it now...

All I need to do now is buy a 8 gig data card off fleabay for 10 quid and I'll be sorted.

I'll get free skype calls too so if anyone wants to skype me I can do it for 90 days for free.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Went shopping today.
> 
> I nearly bought an iPod touch today... Until I saw the price...
> 
> In the end I bought a pay as you go 3G phone from 3 (Skypephone) as that can play music (when I put a data card in it), it's got a radio,  and I can browse the interweb on it and I can connect my mini laptop using it's built in data modem. And it'll do Skype...
> 
> I'm using it now...
> 
> All I need to do now is buy a 8 gig data card off fleabay for 10 quid and I'll be sorted.
> 
> I'll get free skype calls too so if anyone wants to skype me I can do it for 90 days for free.



Pricey are they tez.


----------



## Tezzz

Steff2010 said:


> Pricey are they tez.



Nearly 250 quid for a music player... with the internet... Even a second hand one is expensive...?

I felt quite ill when the assistant in the Apple shop told me what the damage would be. And it doesn't work easily with Linux. It has to use iTunes. That means running Windoze... Oh bum.

So I had a coffee and then wandered into the 3 shop to kill some time. 

Very nice assistant asked me what I wanted to do, showed him my Nokia on another network and said I nearly bought a touch to play music and browse the web but it was too expensive. 

I got a demo of the skypephone and within 5 mins had this place working on it and my Linux netbook connected and working. And it plays music too which is what I wanted in the first place.


----------



## am64

hi all just back from mega sunday lunch at parents in laws....hubby birthday dinns yummmmmmy ...not going to eat for a week ! 
Tez is the new toy a birthday pressie ??? is it soon?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hi all just back from mega sunday lunch at parents in laws....hubby birthday dinns yummmmmmy ...not going to eat for a week !
> Tez is the new toy a birthday pressie ??? is it soon?



evening am hun glad u had gd day xx


----------



## Steff

oooh boyzone for an hour on itv, love it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh god, i am shaking, terrified. Just back from having dinner and watching a film with matt to find more nasty emails and comments on my blog from that nasty horrible woman


----------



## Tezzz

Am: Yep early birthday pressie. Few weeks yet so its back in the box.

Sam: You poor thing. Put that woman into your black list on email. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Sam: You poor thing. Put that woman into your black list on email. Hope you feel better soon.



its done. I'm so annoyed because she's writing stuff about me on her blog - could it be classified as slander?


----------



## Steff

Im a glutten for punishment crying over a programme on living about a year after jades death and then about steven gateleys hubby describing when he heard about stevens death


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> its done. I'm so annoyed because she's writing stuff about me on her blog - could it be classified as slander?



I don't know about the slander bit. You might want to ask Adrienne, I think she said she works for a solicitor so she might get some free advice for you. It's worth a try.

The only other thing I could say is *ignore her*. It won't be easy. She wants a reaction from you. If she doesn't get one she will give up. Might take a week or two. Personal experience has verified it *does* work.

Hope that helps you Sam.


----------



## SacredHeart

To be picky, I believe it would be libel. Slander's spoken defamation, I think.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well, shes on the email blacklist, blocked from everything and my d blog now will not take anonymous comments...good.


----------



## shiv

ffs the woman i work with (who was the woman i wrote about in my blog a while back, about the diabetes police) is so infuriating.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Morning all. She's still at it. Somehow found my new livejournal account too...and has posted its name publically on her blog. I'm so upset. I've filed an abuse report with livejournal, but they won't do anything as she hasn't mentioned my full name. Its just a matter of time though. I'm so, so upset. My day is ruined and it hasn't even started yet. I woke up to more spam on my blog from her and have had to jump on the comments thing, and make it harder for her to comment - but will that work? Probably not.

I really am very tempted to just stop using all of these sites. She has made me out to have some form of mental illness...but all of this is just prooving to me that she is the one with the serious issues in her head.

I'm terrified of this. Utterly terrified.


----------



## Steff

Good morning all x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

well im off to work. I'm sure a good ***** at work over this stalker woman shall be had. Catch ya later peeps


----------



## Tezzz

Morning gang,

Oh another day off *W*.

I think I'll stick some different new tunes in the ipod shuffle today.

And then go for a nice long walk somewhere.


----------



## Steff

Hey all ill have double vodka


----------



## MartinX123

Morning all. Double vodka before 10am blimey   hehe

Well its Monday again, is it me or is it always Monday?!
Managed to forget my breakfast, which I had made & then left on the worktop, and also left my lunch at home. Im having a blonde day I think. I also havent actually done any work yet today, I am so lazy! I need some motivation to get me going on a huge project at work cos its so daunting I think im freaking out and avoiding doing it 

Off to make myself a cuppa   Hope your all well


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Morning all. Double vodka before 10am blimey   hehe
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yup afraid so when i come on here and find someone has picked the bones out of my baked potato results it naffs me off, i shall wait with baited breath for a reply............Anyway im off to garage to do some exercising be good star x


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> Yup afraid so when i come on here and find someone has picked the bones out of my baked potato results it naffs me off, i shall wait with baited breath for a reply............Anyway im off to garage to do some exercising be good star x



Wow you good girl you!  Enjoy your excersice


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh. 14.4 now. Had nothing in the house for breakfast, so had a couple oatcakes and some smoothie. Thought I was being really good, because I remembered what 250mls looked like in a particular glass.

When I took my 2 hour post reading, I realised the carb numbers I knew for smoothie were for 100mls, not 250mls. The 250ml numbers were for frickking juice.

*Headdesk*


----------



## PhilT

salmonpuff said:


> its done. I'm so annoyed because she's writing stuff about me on her blog - could it be classified as slander?


 
Sam, slander is a harmful statement in a transitory form i.e speech, whereas libel is a harmful statement in a fixed medium usually written or broadcast.


----------



## SacredHeart

Egh, still at 14. Stuck an extra half unit on my lunch to hopefully correct. Didn't WANT to eat, but I know I'll just crash later if I don't


----------



## Steff

Afternoon all had a right nice surprise tested at lunctime and i was 5.7!! that is majorly good for me like.


Beck how are you now??


----------



## SacredHeart

Only just eaten, so still around the double figures, sadly. We'll see how it goes in a bit. I'm just rather upset at my own stupidity


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Only just eaten, so still around the double figures, sadly. We'll see how it goes in a bit. I'm just rather upset at my own stupidity



We all make mistakes dont bet yourself up to hard hun xxx it aint like you make that kind of error every day


----------



## MartinX123

Well done steff, thats a great number  

Sorry to hear your not having a great day with numbers Becky   Hope you rfeel a bit better after lunch.  Its so hard to be bothered to eat sometimes, its one of those annoying changes we need to make though.


Its looking like it might rain today, I was enjoying the sunshine we have been having! bring on more


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Well done steff, thats a great number
> 
> Sorry to hear your not having a great day with numbers Becky   Hope you rfeel a bit better after lunch.  Its so hard to be bothered to eat sometimes, its one of those annoying changes we need to make though.
> 
> 
> Its looking like it might rain today, I was enjoying the sunshine we have been having! bring on more



thank it has started raining here already


----------



## SacredHeart

True enough, ladies 

Bah, it's just frustrating, because I was TRYING to do the right thing, and if I'd thought about it for 30 seconds longer, I would have got it right. Duuuuh


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> True enough, ladies
> 
> Bah, it's just frustrating, because I was TRYING to do the right thing, and if I'd thought about it for 30 seconds longer, I would have got it right. Duuuuh



I have that problem frequently, not with diabetes stuff just generally. So really dont beat yourself up too much.  Its a mistake you wont make again


----------



## SacredHeart

Isn't that the truth?

Trying to pick my mood up with Abba Gold on Spotify.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Isn't that the truth?
> 
> Trying to pick my mood up with Abba Gold on Spotify.



ooo good choice becky i had that playing last night as it goes


----------



## SacredHeart

My dearest mummy bought me it for my birthday. So I've been listening to it pretty much on loop. Spotify fills the void  I've always thought it would be fun to be in an Abba tribute act. Funnily enough, one of my co-workers and I could probably pull off the female vocals!


----------



## SacredHeart

An extra 1/2 unit and lowish carb lunch. Back down to 5.4. That's a relief


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> An extra 1/2 unit and lowish carb lunch. Back down to 5.4. That's a relief



Good news x


Right im offski, hello to am if she comes on while im away x

Catch you later Becki


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later, Steff!  x


----------



## am64

helloooooooooo this place is very quiet again...Northe might get his wish for a KB only kareoke club if we dont watch it !


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## MartinX123

Morning  

Nice sunny day today   Just had my egg on toast and am about to start on my lovely cuppa tea.. mmmmmmmm


----------



## runner

Mornin all.  Just eaten porridge with dried cranberries, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and cinnamon.  Large coffee, skimmed milk, please.

Sunny here, but have to work.


----------



## Steff

Morning gals just had my scrambled egg and bacon, waiting for other half to drop the post off then im off into town


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All.

I'm being very naughty this morning....

Half a dozen rich tea biccies with cup of tea for a change for breakfast.

Going to play choo choo spotting today I think. Camera batteries are charged up.


----------



## MartinX123

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> I'm being very naughty this morning....
> 
> Half a dozen rich tea biccies with cup of tea for a change for breakfast.
> 
> Going to play choo choo spotting today I think. Camera batteries are charged up.



mmmmm rich tea biccies... Havent had any of them for a while!

Enjoy playing with the trains  In a safe and non-interactive kinda way of course..


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Morning All.
> 
> I'm being very naughty this morning....
> 
> Half a dozen rich tea biccies with cup of tea for a change for breakfast.
> 
> Going to play choo choo spotting today I think. Camera batteries are charged up.



Morning tez you devil lol

you would get on so well with my father in law he lives and breathes railways and trains etc etc x


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all,

I took a book out of the hospital library here yesterday. It's called The Discovery Of Insulin by Michael Bliss. Safe to say I didn't do any of the work I was meant to yesterday because of it! Damn riveting stuff. Unfortunately, it does require the reader to be of a vaguely scientific mindset and to have a basic grasp of some biochemistry/biology. Other than that, it's a very well written and readable book.

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

Anyone up for a very LARGE drink?


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Anyone up for a very LARGE drink?



I'll join you. A pint of meths please. This should was down my extra strenght ibuprofen well. Damn head and backaches!


----------



## SacredHeart

Sounds good to me...

Cheers


----------



## Steff

Afternoon guys and gals, been out and got myself a new lamp bloody things im addicted to them got 6 in the house at the minute lol .

Raining now though so pleased i aint got to go to far to get lad from school x


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> Anyone up for a very LARGE drink?



Can i have a bottle of Archers please with a glass of lemonda to dilute it. Thanks everso


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Can i have a bottle of Archers please with a glass of lemonda to dilute it. Thanks everso



me will have a glass of magners with a twist of lime


----------



## SacredHeart

Archers all round, ladies (and Tom )


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> Afternoon guys and gals, been out and got myself a new lamp bloody things im addicted to them got 6 in the house at the minute lol



haha, well we all have our little quirks on things we just HAVE to buy


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> haha, well we all have our little quirks on things we just HAVE to buy



lol it is the patterns that suck me in to buying them lol.


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> lol it is the patterns that suck me in to buying them lol.



Right what we need now is an arty photo of all your lamps arranged together!


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm the same with pyjamas!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Right what we need now is an arty photo of all your lamps arranged together!



lolol gosh your easily pleased.


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, that would actually be a really interesting shot, lighting wise!


----------



## MartinX123

Haha, yeah it would be.

I have a thing for watches & shoes. I cant help it, I just like them!!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Haha, yeah it would be.
> 
> I have a thing for watches & shoes. I cant help it, I just like them!!



my o/h is a one for watches as well he has 15 in the drawer but has 2 faves which he wears.


----------



## MartinX123

I think I have 6.

How many pairs of PJ's do you have Becca?


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....let me think. 11 that I can think of right now, but there are probably more!


----------



## Steff

I feel a topic for a new thread coming on haha.


----------



## SacredHeart

What's your crazy obsession thread? 

I can actually one-up myself. I used to be OBSESSED with collecting interesting soap and candles. At my parents' place, I have I think 6 LARGE picnic hampers full of them


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> What's your crazy obsession thread?
> 
> I can actually one-up myself. I used to be OBSESSED with collecting interesting soap and candles. At my parents' place, I have I think 6 LARGE picnic hampers full of them



do you wanna start it hun?


----------



## SacredHeart

Seems appropriate!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Seems appropriate!



nice one ill have to have a think cause lamps aint an obsession but like you i do seem to lurrrve candles lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

have you ever burned a Price's candle? They are the BEST candles in the world, I swear! My mum bulk bought an insane amount to cover birthday and Christmas presents for the entire family for about 5 years.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> have you ever burned a Price's candle? They are the BEST candles in the world, I swear! My mum bulk bought an insane amount to cover birthday and Christmas presents for the entire family for about 5 years.



I aint but you have intrigued me , i am funny i dont actually buy them to burn i leave them and just have them on window sills lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

http://www.prices-candles.co.uk/ They are NOT cheap, but they smell amazing. Doesn't matter if you're burning them or not, they have a quality smell


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> http://www.prices-candles.co.uk/ They are NOT cheap, but they smell amazing. Doesn't matter if you're burning them or not, they have a quality smell



The fun range is amazing


----------



## SacredHeart

They are rather awesome. I have one in my bedroom at the moment, and it smells even when it's not burning. All my others are in the cupboard. I can smell THOSE even when the door is shut!


----------



## Steff

Right off to make tea, catch you later Becki x


----------



## SacredHeart

Enjoy love! Errrgh, it's started raining. Should be a fun ride home on the motorbike if it doesn't stop by 6!


----------



## am64

i buy fish !!!!


----------



## AlisonM

I want, a toasted bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon, with a squeeze of lemon and a bit of black pepper, followed by a huge slice of Mississippi mud pie with whipped cream and a pint of Gillespie's.


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> I want, a toasted bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon, with a squeeze of lemon and a bit of black pepper, followed by a huge slice of Mississippi mud pie with whipped cream and a pint of Gillespie's.



comming up hun xxxx and a big hug xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

headdesk 



stupid day

started off with stupid stalker woman

then a day of bad sugars

followed by the news from the unit  

but i now have a glass of wine. I brought a tiny bottle from asda. it has 1 glass worth in it. Yay


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

bye.......


----------



## rossi_mac

I feel it's appropriate to pop my head in here as I've finally had a drink!

Also wanted to let you know I found an old email to a pal, trying to organise a few beers, it was entitled... " Drinking Socialably, or getting wasted whichever you prefer." made me chuckle!

Anyway the strife calls catch yous later 

remember if you can't play safe play dangerously!

Rossi


----------



## AlisonM

salmonpuff said:


> bye.......



 I hope that just means goodnight?


----------



## Tezzz

Goodnight all,

See you in the morning.


----------



## Steff

Morning all hope everyones well x

I was just thinking it has been a while since twinnie and rachelha have been around hope there well xx


----------



## Tezzz

Morning All,

Time to go for walkies I think. Might take neighbours dog for another drag....


----------



## gail1

coca cola dominoes LARGE pizza please. I came that close to ordering this last night i even went on the Dominoes web site


----------



## Steff

gail1 said:


> coca cola dominoes LARGE pizza please. I came that close to ordering this last night i even went on the Dominoes web site



Morning Gail the good thing is you only looked at the site hun xx


----------



## am64

gail1 said:


> coca cola dominoes LARGE pizza please. I came that close to ordering this last night i even went on the Dominoes web site



yep well done gail! and morning all ..
nobody at home with me today...unbeleivable im home alone !!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep well done gail! and morning all ..
> nobody at home with me today...unbeleivable im home alone !!



ooooh you best behave then missus lol and good morning x


----------



## am64

hahhaaaaheeeheee ive done nothing so far but enjoy the peice and quiet !! hows steffy


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> hahhaaaaheeeheee ive done nothing so far but enjoy the peice and quiet !! hows steffy



lol im ok thanks hun very cold here today


----------



## am64

dull down here but getting warmer going to Wales on Good friday and really hoping for weather like last sunday it was really warm as long as you kept out the wind !


----------



## MartinX123

Hi evertone 

I was in the gym first thing this morning & my arms feel like jelly!
Oh & last night I had a chinese to celebrate payday!! lol yes I know, very naughty 

Bacon n egg n mushroom sarnie & a large irish coffee please barman


----------



## Steff

ooohh yummy star good choice


yes am hope you get lovely weather this time hehe x x


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning all, how are we?


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all, how are we?



want to go to sleep!! lol


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Morning all, how are we?



Morning Sacred all good how are you ??


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad. Tired as well, but I'll live. Just been hearing about the 'adventures' of the visiting youth theatre in here last night....


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Not too bad. Tired as well, but I'll live. Just been hearing about the 'adventures' of the visiting youth theatre in here last night....



ooohhh whats that all about???


----------



## am64

hi becks back soon xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh, apparently one of the shows got all its cues wiped from the lighting desk, and the two leads don't know their lines. Ah well, it's not our youth theatre! (We're doing a venue swap, so their lot are performing here, and ours are performing at their theatre...)


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Oh, apparently one of the shows got all its cues wiped from the lighting desk, and the two leads don't know their lines. Ah well, it's not our youth theatre! (We're doing a venue swap, so their lot are performing here, and ours are performing at their theatre...)



oooh hands bags and all lol.

Have you got dancing this week ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Nope  It's on hold for 5 weeks, because all the students are away.

Viennesse waltz last week was AMAZING. I loved it, it's so romantic. Until you want to fall over/throw up. That's slightly less enchanting.


----------



## Freddie99

I've just found something amazing in my local pound shop. They're a form of croissant (I am loathe to call them such as they are made in Italy) that have a cocoa cream filling. They are lovely! Had two of them as part of today's lunch, next stop a rump steak from the dirt cheap butchers that I frequent.

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

OOohh, that sounds awesome. And a proper butcher? Sir, you have my respect. And also my thanks for reminding me I need to go visit mine!


----------



## Freddie99

Yeah, I swear I've got half a cows a*se for a fiver. Got a dozen small eggs for ?1.20 too. It's dirt cheap compaired to Sainsburys where I usually shop. Dead close to the Co - op too! Now I don't have to walk up a massive hill!


----------



## SacredHeart

Always good! I do like Sainsbury's, I must admit though. Went to Asda last night on the motorbike though. Hadn't planned it so didn't have much room without the panniers.


----------



## Steff

Catch you guys later off to do an unplanned shift at W .someone rang in sick i usually dont do weekdays unless there short.


Laters x


----------



## SacredHeart

Later, Steff xx


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> Always good! I do like Sainsbury's, I must admit though. Went to Asda last night on the motorbike though. Hadn't planned it so didn't have much room without the panniers.



Sainsburys is good, especially if you live on the basics like I do at the moment. Asda, well, there is one near me but it takes my mate and his car to get there so it's a no go unless we're really desperate.

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

I tend to be more of a Sainsbury's girl. Asda or Tesco's requires the bike or a bus.


----------



## Freddie99

More Sainsburys for me. It's about five minutes walk from me. There's even one on the bus route back from campus.

Tom


----------



## SacredHeart

They're building a slightly larger than a Local Sainsburys on my route home. This makes me happy


----------



## MartinX123

I like sainsburys. They at least seem to care more about where thier meat comes from, certainly more of a free range choice than some of the others.  M&S is also good but can get a bit expensive


----------



## SacredHeart

I've actually found M&S to be quite reasonable on a number of things. But I could never do a full shop there!


----------



## Freddie99

SacredHeart said:


> They're building a slightly larger than a Local Sainsburys on my route home. This makes me happy



Both the ones I have here in Brighton are massive. The trouble is carrying it all back to mine!


----------



## MartinX123

Tom Hreben said:


> Both the ones I have here in Brighton are massive. The trouble is carrying it all back to mine!



You need one of those tartan wheeled thingys


----------



## Freddie99

Starbanana said:


> You need one of those tartan wheeled thingys



When I'm ninety maybe! As a young and able bodied man (well, except on the morning after!) I think not!


----------



## am64

tom i found one to match the pump


----------



## MartinX123

Hehe, you never know, you might start a new trend


----------



## SacredHeart

Argh, I have finally finished my half hour of mathematics for the insane!


----------



## Freddie99

Ah back from an outing with a flatmate. I must recommend Adlestone's Cloudy Cider. Had a few pints of that in Ohso on Brighton beach with the aforementioned flatmate. Mmmm cider... Fancy dress for Thursday is now sorted bar the hard hat.


----------



## rossi_mac

boo hoo I was writing a great answer to the recently closed thread!

Here it is if you're interested...

This is so clear I understand everything now, so If I drive a rover have a toupe and on thursdays have boiled eggs for lunch then I need to phone my auntie on my mothers side and see how often she washes her hair and what "product" she uses then go down the cinema ask a complete stranger what the name of his/her uncle is open the phone book phone some one of the same name then learn french, get in my rover (car) and drive to the quacks and tell them, it's okay I know what I've got I'm diabetic type 54 slash3 subsection w3e part 44 slash b.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

overtime starts tomorrow  8am until 5, 5.30 or 5pm depending on how it goes. So for the next five days I'll be bashing the hours out like a mad woman


----------



## bev

rossi_mac said:


> boo hoo I was writing a great answer to the recently closed thread!
> 
> Here it is if you're interested...
> 
> This is so clear I understand everything now, so If I drive a rover have a toupe and on thursdays have boiled eggs for lunch then I need to phone my auntie on my mothers side and see how often she washes her hair and what "product" she uses then go down the cinema ask a complete stranger what the name of his/her uncle is open the phone book phone some one of the same name then learn french, get in my rover (car) and drive to the quacks and tell them, it's okay I know what I've got I'm diabetic type 54 slash3 subsection w3e part 44 slash b.



Mostly right - except the part about learning french - its actually latin - and its type 554 slash dash hash 6.778 90210 - but your nearly there - just keep reading and learning!Bev


----------



## Steff

Evening all after a good result on the big night in i am buying tonight so line um up barman hehe xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff you at the bar? get me a large one

Big night in must be wednesday which means tomorrow is thursday, bother I thought tomorrow was friday! When will I get the days of the week right, damn it!

What was big night in, I have chilli & rice levels doing their thing what ever that maybe!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Steff you at the bar? get me a large one
> 
> Big night in must be wednesday which means tomorrow is thursday, bother I thought tomorrow was friday! When will I get the days of the week right, damn it!
> 
> What was big night in, I have chilli & rice levels doing their thing what ever that maybe!!



it was shepards pie eheh

right rossi coming up, take a pew


----------



## rossi_mac

where shall I take it??!

I like the tall bar stools, closer to the source!! 

Cheers!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> where shall I take it??!
> 
> I like the tall bar stools, closer to the source!!
> 
> Cheers!



pmsl, so you got a nice crowd turning up for guilford then hun


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> pmsl, so you got a nice crowd turning up for guilford then hun



here's hoping!

You still up for going to rectangle Gee? Doh! I mean circle D?

When is that, not this weekend?


----------



## am64

steffy i am trying to pm you but im on diff laptop and its well wierd it keeps telling me i have messages when i dont ....????
evening rossi ....i wish it was friday too


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> steffy i am trying to pm you but im on diff laptop and its well wierd it keeps telling me i have messages when i dont ....????
> evening rossi ....i wish it was friday too



I never seem to get it right lately!

you doing alright AM?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> steffy i am trying to pm you but im on diff laptop and its well wierd it keeps telling me i have messages when i dont ....????
> evening rossi ....i wish it was friday too



lol im geting your replies real quik


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> boo hoo I was writing a great answer to the recently closed thread!
> 
> Here it is if you're interested...
> 
> This is so clear I understand everything now, so If I drive a rover have a toupe and on thursdays have boiled eggs for lunch then I need to phone my auntie on my mothers side and see how often she washes her hair and what "product" she uses then go down the cinema ask a complete stranger what the name of his/her uncle is open the phone book phone some one of the same name then learn french, get in my rover (car) and drive to the quacks and tell them, it's okay I know what I've got I'm diabetic type 54 slash3 subsection w3e part 44 slash b.



heheee rossi its all in the Jeans...... levis / wrangers / designer labels 
now we must stop or i'll get into trouble xx


----------



## am64

well its saying i havent even read your pm ! so bear with me ....hubbys got mine to play to music ...nice bit of burning spear


----------



## Steff

hahaha new to laptops are we, i know i am


----------



## SacredHeart

Evening all. Cakes are out of the oven, blog post is on the go


----------



## am64

hi becks
ok folks time to prick my finger for 2hr bevs big night in test !


----------



## SacredHeart

ooooh, hope it's a good one, Am!


----------



## Steff

good luck hun 


evening bex u ok x


----------



## rossi_mac

2hrs I wrekon 5.8

Evening Becks hope tings are tickety boo

feeling the need for some more booze


----------



## SacredHeart

What's your poison, sir?

Not too bad today. Couldn't get below 8 for most of the morning, but managed to get it sorted just before lunch, thankfully


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> What's your poison, sir?
> 
> Not too bad today. Couldn't get below 8 for most of the morning, but managed to get it sorted just before lunch, thankfully



glad to hear it  x

u got the rain


----------



## SacredHeart

Thanks Steff 

Just drizzle here. We had all the rubbish rain yesterday. You?


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Thanks Steff
> 
> Just drizzle here. We had all the rubbish rain yesterday. You?



same here bucketing it down now though real heavy x


----------



## am64

wierd still at 7.3 ??? oh well better stay up for the 3hr one...


----------



## SacredHeart

7.3's not too bad, I would think?


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> wierd still at 7.3 ??? oh well better stay up for the 3hr one...



jus completed mine


----------



## am64

no not bad at all but its stayed the same since the 1hr one usually im on the way down now ...


----------



## am64

this lappy is definately wierd its nw saying i havent posted when clearly i have ??? used to be stepsons but he got a new one and let hubby have this one to do his suduko on !!!


----------



## Steff

weird things laptops, i sitll like my pc better x


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh I love my laptop. Best ?300 I ever spent


----------



## am64

i was the first to buy a laptop cos i was fed up being the last in the q for the computer ! but now it gets commendered and guess who doesnt get a go !!!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i was the first to buy a laptop cos i was fed up being the last in the q for the computer ! but now it gets commendered and guess who doesnt get a go !!!



sounds familier he said to me at xmas shall we get a new laptop i feel bad you and lad have to wait in q to use pc, so if we get lappy we have sumit else, then of course he now owns the lappy and we get the pc


----------



## Steff

Quiet in here , not heard bk from twinnie mailed her twice now, maybe the kids break up early there, , our lot finish here on thurs next week for 18 days arghhh


----------



## am64

yeah got my laptop back !!! apparently stepson has diabled the java script so thats why i maybe stopped working ....3hr results 6.7 so good going down ...but i know i wont eat anything but they'll be at 7.2 in morning how do i stop the Dawn P ????


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yeah got my laptop back !!! apparently stepson has diabled the java script so thats why i maybe stopped working ....3hr results 6.7 so good going down ...but i know i wont eat anything but they'll be at 7.2 in morning how do i stop the Dawn P ????



start a thread hun i have no clue x


----------



## am64

i think im going to have too as i have tried to use the seearch and its not very accurate ..


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i think im going to have too as i have tried to use the seearch and its not very accurate ..



might be a good idea to wait around till tomorrow for a more busier time if u do it now it will get lost overnight and then no one will see it , just a thought x x


----------



## Steff

Good eve Helen xx


----------



## am64

wheres helen ?? thanks for the tip re post 2morrow good idea batwoman cos i could see what my results are like...going to stay up for 4hr test so that be interesting as im feeling like its dropped more as getting the hunger pangs but i know i cant be hungrey XXX


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> wheres helen ?? thanks for the tip re post 2morrow good idea batwoman cos i could see what my results are like...going to stay up for 4hr test so that be interesting as im feeling like its dropped more as getting the hunger pangs but i know i cant be hungrey XXX



she just said hello hun


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> she just said hello hun



what here ??? can find post ..now im getting paraniod...your not listed as being signed in what is going on ???


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> what here ??? can find post ..now im getting paraniod...your not listed as being signed in what is going on ???



pmsl im winding u up she aint been in hun lol xx


----------



## am64

but why does it say your not logged in have you got the invisable woman lip gloss on ??


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> but why does it say your not logged in have you got the invisable woman lip gloss on ??



ahhhh im not really here this is a ghost


----------



## am64

this is getting weirder ...


----------



## Steff

and poof im away like magic lol



nights hun hope the 4 hr number is a gudun tc xxx


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> and poof im away like magic lol
> 
> 
> 
> nights hun hope the 4 hr number is a gudun tc xxx



night steffy the good fairy of the north x


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xx


----------



## MartinX123

Morning everyone


----------



## SacredHeart

Morning!


----------



## am64

morning !!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey Am! How're you doing? x


----------



## Steff

morning all jus tbk fron the school after a 2 hour talk on net safety xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Sounds 'thrilling'


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Sounds 'thrilling'



Well it was good becki hun cause i got an 8 yr old boy who is starting to ask me things like can i have bebo/facebook cause my mates have and the lady gave good tips and advice on things like that, so although it was a morning it was informative x


----------



## SacredHeart

Fair enough then!  x


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Fair enough then!  x



Mind you when she said it lasts 2 hrs i think me and the rest of the rents shrunk in our chair lol


----------



## SacredHeart

That was the bit that got me!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> That was the bit that got me!



Anyway how are you today becki ? x


----------



## am64

what a good idea ! sounds a bit long tho ! im just having a sit down after rushing about this morning ! then DiDkA will get my attention !!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Not too bad thanks hon. At work late tonight, stewarding two shows. Means Nando's for tea though  Thought I'd give you a heads up this time, if you want to get over here  x


----------



## am64

SacredHeart said:


> .... Thought I'd give you a heads up this time, if you want to get over here  x



?? translate please ??


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! I was talking to Steff, who was very approving of my choice of Nando's as a lunch selecting last time, if I remember rightly


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol! I was talking to Steff, who was very approving of my choice of Nando's as a lunch selecting last time, if I remember rightly



pmsl yes thats right , is it on again then ?haha


----------



## SacredHeart

For dinner, yep!  If you leave now, you might get here in time!


----------



## MartinX123

Am I the only person in the world that doesnt really like Nandos?  Foods ok but I just dont like the eating experience in them.  Yes I am odd I know


----------



## SacredHeart

Huh! We have a William Hague on our list of people giving donations. We also have a Gordon Brown. Neither are the ACTUAL ones, but we do have the real Cliff Richard, which makes me laugh


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> Am I the only person in the world that doesnt really like Nandos?  Foods ok but I just dont like the eating experience in them.  Yes I am odd I know



well i didnt like to say haha only joking , i was never keen until recently.


----------



## SacredHeart

Starbanana said:


> Am I the only person in the world that doesnt really like Nandos?  Foods ok but I just dont like the eating experience in them.  Yes I am odd I know



Nope, you're not. I like their food, but I'm not a big fan of eating in the restaurant. Takeaway for the win!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Huh! We have a William Hague on our list of people giving donations. We also have a Gordon Brown. Neither are the ACTUAL ones, but we do have the real Cliff Richard, which makes me laugh



no mickey mouse or donald duck then tut x


----------



## SacredHeart

Nope! We do have a Diana Ross though


----------



## am64

hey all soz mother on phone ...going to meet her 2morrow for lunch as shes off to OZ for 5 weeks !! she is a true globe trotting granny !

nandos never had them unless is that the mexican in the Metro centre steff, that if its your birthday they all come out the kitchen with sombraros on there head singing 'happy birthday' too the that classic mexicain tune complete with small guitars and sparklers in a cake ??
But that was in about 1987 hehee


----------



## Steff

aww wow she might bump into katie hehe xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Steff2010 said:


> aww wow she might bump into katie hehe xxx



I thought you meant Diana Ross then and got very confused


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I thought you meant Diana Ross then and got very confused



pmsl 

right im offski back after 3 peeps xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See you later!  x


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> aww wow she might bump into katie hehe xxx



well she is going to melbourne at some point ...better tweet Katie to beware


----------



## SacredHeart

Hmmm....I'm trying to think what the funniest balloon to have for the meet on Saturday would be.


----------



## am64

its thundering here !!! email sent to DUK !


----------



## SacredHeart

Awesome to both. Yey for email, and i love a bit of thunder


----------



## Steff

Bonjour bunch x

rain rain rain, no thunder yet , other half has had to call the council we have no hot water well i say none we have a trickle grrrr.


----------



## am64

back and about for short while xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> back and about for short while xxx



ola u ok xx


----------



## am64

yep fine thanks hun had quite a productive day ! now to feed the gannets


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep fine thanks hun had quite a productive day ! now to feed the gannets



yes mine is out and asleep so im sat glugging diet coke with a bag of dry roasted lol


----------



## am64

meeting my mum for noodles tomorrow i think ill do the bev big night in tests with it see what happens ?


----------



## SacredHeart

Just accidentally drew on my desk with permanent marker. Out with the meths.

Feels like someone else is in control of my head today. No concentration at ALL. Great when we've got a complicated Box Office job tonight....


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> meeting my mum for noodles tomorrow i think ill do the bev big night in tests with it see what happens ?



bathelors super noodles u mean


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> meeting my mum for noodles tomorrow i think ill do the bev big night in tests with it see what happens ?



does that mean tomorrow is wednesday? I tought it was friday today until someone said see you in the morning!


----------



## Freddie99

Factoid of the day. 

Frederick Banting was awarded the Military Cross for his actions at the battle of Cambrai in 1917. A hero in two ways then.

Tom


----------



## Steff

catch yous later im off x x


----------



## am64

poor ole rossi life must be so confusing for you heheee
hheeeeheeee steffy as if my mum would eat them !!!


----------



## am64

Tom Hreben said:


> Factoid of the day.
> 
> Frederick Banting was awarded the Military Cross for his actions at the battle of Cambrai in 1917. A hero in two ways then.
> 
> Tom



Tom your working too hard !


----------



## Freddie99

am64 said:


> Tom your working too hard !



Hehehe, that's from my leisure reading!


----------



## rossi_mac

am64 said:


> poor ole rossi life must be so confusing for you heheee
> hheeeeheeee steffy as if my mum would eat them !!!



I think I need a drink, I'm too dry Next week will be even worse for a start I've got my eyes check up so working from home one day got good friday and a sparky coming round thursday, not a chance of knowing what day it'll be at any stage! It all started when I were a kid, there was NEVER a thursday in the week when I repeated the week?? 

Tom good fact, cheers! Now get down the union bar


----------



## am64

just googles him and get it now... your book...... its obviously very interesting


----------



## Freddie99

rossi_mac said:


> Tom good fact, cheers! Now get down the union bar



We don't have one down here! I will be getting totally w*nkered in various establishments around Brighton tonight though. I've got a litre and a half of Hoegaarden to get things started with. Good job Sainsburys was doing a two for five quid on the three quarters of a litre bottles of Hoegaarden!


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> its thundering here !!! email sent to DUK !



Spooky - was just catching up on a few pages and read this ^^ and thought "Oh, we've had no thunder, just tons of rain" and lo and behold, a distant rumble came out of nowhere, lol.

Am, would be grateful if you would post that you've just won a substantial sum on the lottery, and I'll read it shortly and see what happens........... 

xx


----------



## Steff

Good evening guys 

grr had to sit and watch other half devour (sp?) a pizza express deep pan he is a swine sometimes lol. but never mind i have chicken stir fry x


----------



## AlisonM

Drinks all round. Name your poison, and mines a pint.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Drinks all round. Name your poison, and mines a pint.



Bottle of bud and a straw pluuuurseee.


----------



## Tezzz

I'd like a pint of Guinness please.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I'd like a pint of Guinness please.



other half just left for the pub to play in the semis of the darts, so plenty of the black stuff will be supped tonight .


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Spooky - was just catching up on a few pages and read this ^^ and thought "Oh, we've had no thunder, just tons of rain" and lo and behold, a distant rumble came out of nowhere, lol.
> 
> Am, would be grateful if you would post that you've just won a substantial sum on the lottery, and I'll read it shortly and see what happens...........
> 
> xx



well i ended up having to drive out in that storm to get my Daughter it was flash flooding all the way nightmare !!
will let you know helen xxx


----------



## Tezzz

I'm off the booze now coz of the tablets.  Virtual drinkies are OK..


----------



## Steff

oooh scary mary id be terrified


----------



## Freddie99

Following my earlier mention of Frederick Banting being a holder of the Military Cross here's the citation:

Military Cross - Deed of Action



Captain Frederick Grant Banting

13th Field Ambulance, Canadian Army Medical Corps.



Near Haynecourt on September 28th, 1918, when the medical officer of the 46th Canadian Battalion was wounded, he immediately proceeded forward through intense shell fire to reach the battalion. Several of his men were wounded and he, neglecting his own safety, stopped to attend to them. While doing this he was wounded himself and was sent out notwithstanding his plea to be left at the front. His energy and pluck were of a very high order.



Canada Gazette, Vol. 53, Part I, 1919: July-September. Supplement, p. 13

Hope that intrigues someone.

Tom


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> oooh scary mary id be terrified



whose mary ??


----------



## rossi_mac

ahem! Wifey has polish bottle of rouge off, need to find supply!


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> whose mary ??



dont get clever with me missie, or im hiding the booze.


----------



## SacredHeart

Ergh, gone from 4.1 to 12.6....what is going ON today?


----------



## AlisonM

I thought her name was Hairy Mary? ...







Oh wait, I remember now, that was my geography teacher, the card sharp.


----------



## am64

who ???


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> who ???



What?      ...


----------



## Steff

Becky hun hope u r ok xxx


----------



## SacredHeart

Yeah, I'm ok. I'm just swinging around like mad these past few days. I think the old insulin requirements might be on the up


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yeah, I'm ok. I'm just swinging around like mad these past few days. I think the old insulin requirements might be on the up



did you manage to bring forward seeing you dn ?


----------



## SacredHeart

I haven't actually tried to call her, because I thought I'd worked out what went wrong. I might have to though, because I don't want to get stuck over Easter...


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> I haven't actually tried to call her, because I thought I'd worked out what went wrong. I might have to though, because I don't want to get stuck over Easter...




yeah very true give her a call 

back in abit X


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

EXHAUSTED. I am piling on the hours this week as the contract ends on wednesday. Doing a 12 hour day tomorrow, and working saturday through til wednesday, all likely between 10 and 12 hours. 

Going to bed soon, after I write up my blog and have a shower.

Oh, stalker woman is about again *sigh* and she's sending all her little friends after me too...*sigh*


----------



## Steff

dam you diabetes sometimes, 3rd thursday in row i have hypered, i seriously think i am pining him when he goes out lol and it raises my stress levels


----------



## SacredHeart

Still at 12.4....doesn't seem to be going down any. Hopefully a 2 mile walk in the rain to get home might do something about that soon.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Still at 12.4....doesn't seem to be going down any. Hopefully a 2 mile walk in the rain to get home might do something about that soon.



ive just been to the garage and tryed to get my digits  down bloody thing was up at 15.9 hypered now im on 12,9


----------



## SacredHeart

That sucks hon. But hey, we're almost matching scores


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> That sucks hon. But hey, we're almost matching scores



lol ill let you know when i hit 12..4 hehe 

u got any plans for wkend hun ? xx


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep! York Forum Meet!


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Yep! York Forum Meet!



DOH! im so dumb of course just been looking in the dam thread lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

lol! I do stuff like that all the time.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> lol! I do stuff like that all the time.



silly billy me as my son would say.Guna get in the bath bk later hun xx


----------



## SacredHeart

See ya later


----------



## rossi_mac

If I'm not mistaken the morrow is frydee 

Evening all, Falling down is on ITV 56, I mean ITV 4

good film from what I remember, ooh and a bottle of rouge to my left no right hand side.

Cat (Max) been throwing a mice around most of the last half hour I kept tossing the dead animal down the garden it kept coming back!

so whats been going doon this fine (wet) evening?


----------



## runner

Hi peeps, just been watching part 2 of the solar system on iplayer - fascinating stuff.  Now off to bed - tons of work tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Nighty night off to watch my men in lycra xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Here comes the 12 hour day...7am-7pm. Ouch. Nevermind. I'm sure we can make it fun.

It'll be tomorrow and sunday thatll be the good ones! We;re ordering pizza in! "Hello, pizza for eagle warehouse pleeeaaassseee" "WHERE?"

lmao

I might pop in later onmy phone.

p.s. 5am is an unholy time to be awake


----------



## Steff

Good morning all xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all.

Only got in about four and a half hours ago. Not going into lectures. No hangover which is excellent!

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> Here comes the 12 hour day...7am-7pm. Ouch. Nevermind. I'm sure we can make it fun.
> 
> It'll be tomorrow and sunday thatll be the good ones! We;re ordering pizza in! "Hello, pizza for eagle warehouse pleeeaaassseee" "WHERE?"
> 
> lmao
> 
> I might pop in later onmy phone.
> 
> p.s. 5am is an unholy time to be awake



I agree, 5am should not be allowed. Far too early.


----------



## Steff

Right im off to W 3rd day in row so very short staffed 

catch you guys after 3 xx


----------



## am64

well im off to drive to Oxfordshire for lunch with my mum ....thai yummy xxx


----------



## Northerner

As the pub is now approaching its 10,000th post it's starting to look a bit tired and grubby, so will now be closed for refurbishment. Coffee and snacks will be available at The Hypercafe until the grand re-opening later today! 

Hypercafe thread:
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6302


----------

